# TNT Metal Works



## TonyO

Welcome one and all. Taco (ROBC) and Tony (TonyO) introduce to you on this day a new business that will rock the competitve sport of Lowrider Bicycles. Laser cut or "faced" parts available to you at a competitive price!

Start thinking of your designs. We will begin with forks, sissybars, steering wheels, and fender braces.

PM Either RO-BC or myself for prices. Parts will be available 4-5 weeks after you place your order and make your payment.

We already have 8 fork designs available at hand, you've already seen two (Blade and Enforcer). This week I will be posting other designs and taking orders.

These parts will be 1/4" thick steel. These are strong enough to ride but meant for show.

I invite other part builders and distributors to hit us up for distribution.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 25 2006, 05:58 PM~6823770
> *Welcome one and all.  Taco (ROBC) and Tony (TonyO) introduce to you on this day a new business that will rock the competitve sport of Lowrider Bicycles.  Laser cut or "faced" parts available to you at a competitive price!
> 
> Start thinking of your designs.  We will begin with forks, sissybars, steering wheels, and fender braces.
> 
> PM Either RO-BC or myself for prices.  Parts will be available 4-5 weeks after you place your order and make your payment.
> 
> We already have 8 fork designs available at hand, you've already seen two (Blade and Enforcer).  This week I will be posting other designs and taking orders.
> 
> These parts will be 1/4" thick steel.  These are strong enough to ride but meant for show.
> 
> I invite other part builders and distributors to hit us up for distribution.
> 
> 
> *


Whats the deal? Explain this to me.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

thats hella long


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## eric ramos

GREAT.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## Lownslow302

:uh: pics. wait never mind i think ima order from mike


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Dec 25 2006, 06:33 PM~6824012
> *:uh: pics. wait never mind i think ima order from mike
> *


I might do that too.


----------



## TonyO

details later merry Christmas!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 25 2006, 06:58 PM~6824164
> *details later  merry Christmas!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Stickz

Thats what im talking bout, I'll need help on some parts in June


----------



## excalibur

I trust these guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Taco, call me and fill me in.


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 25 2006, 09:56 PM~6824608
> *I trust these guys. :thumbsup:
> *


tony o is cool ut robc is another story


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Dec 25 2006, 08:03 PM~6824665
> *tony o is cool ut robc is another story
> *


I have met both of them and I trust them 110% but I have some questions about all of this.


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2006, 12:14 AM~6824761
> *I have met both of them and I trust them 110% but I have some questions about all of this.
> *


x2 i want still want to get some forks made


----------



## 817Lowrider

as long as they have competitive prices they will be fine :thumbsup: 
good luck on your biz TNT


----------



## eric ramos

THIS ***** GRIM HASENT MEET THEM JUST BY PHONE? :dunno: NOT FACE TO FACE LOL :rofl: KINDA FUNNY KID


----------



## GrimReaper

ok n wat dose that have to do wit any thing ihavent met em yet im a try to make in to some lrm shos to met everyone 
so how bout u stfu


----------



## eric ramos

HMMMM NOPE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

whats TNT mean? Is something going to explode? :dunno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2006, 09:30 PM~6824873
> *whats TNT mean? Is something going to explode?  :dunno:
> *


TONY'N'TACO....TACO'N'TONY :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 25 2006, 08:41 PM~6824981
> *TONY'N'TACO....TACO'N'TONY
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 25 2006, 08:41 PM~6824981
> *TONY'N'TACO....TACO'N'TONY :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2006, 05:49 AM~6824107
> *I might do that too.
> *


Mike is a very cool respectable builder and I ain't here to step on toes.

$180 each for Blade or Enforcer forks. 1/4" thick steel

$210 for custom one off orders on forks.

Prices do NOT include shipping. Shipping adds to the cost and I cannot give a shipped price until I actually get your address and weight calculated in.

Other parts prices are still in the works.

TNT means Taco N Tony :thumbsup:

Sample designs will be posted. First order gets placed next week.

Socios:

Ok lets say you pay me for forks. I place the order immediately and the process takes 2 weeks on average plus shipping time so it'll be about 4 or 5 weeks from the time you pay money and place your order to the time its in your hands. Prices are for raw unplated parts. If you want parts engraved or plated I can do that but it adds more shipping and more time to the order.


----------



## GrimReaper

tony look in ur pms


----------



## eric ramos

180 +shippin
comparted to mikes 195 +shippin aint that much of difference ill stilll go with rrwayne hes cheaper :thumbsup: but good luck on ur buisness tony n taco


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 26 2006, 05:21 PM~6825291
> *180 +shippin
> comparted to mikes 195 +shippin aint that much of difference ill stilll go with rrwayne hes cheaper :thumbsup: but good luck on ur buisness tony n taco
> *


 :angry: erics cock blocking ! thats fucked up eric! you should get banned ! :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 25 2006, 09:11 PM~6825219
> *Mike is a very cool respectable builder and I ain't here to step on toes.
> 
> $180 each for Blade or Enforcer forks.  1/4" thick steel
> 
> $210 for custom one off orders on forks.
> 
> Prices do NOT include shipping.  Shipping adds to the cost and I cannot give a shipped price until I actually get your address and weight calculated in.
> 
> Other parts prices are still in the works.
> 
> TNT means Taco N Tony :thumbsup:
> 
> Sample designs will be posted.  First order gets placed next week.
> 
> Socios:
> 
> Ok lets say you pay me for forks.  I place the order immediately and the process takes 2 weeks on average plus shipping time so it'll be about 4 or 5 weeks from the time you pay money and place your order to the time its in your hands.  Prices are for raw unplated parts.  If you want parts engraved or plated I can do that but it adds more shipping and more time to the order.
> *


Why does it take soo long? Who does the cutting? Is it laser or water jet? I understand the whole thing about shipping and etc but Im just wondering about the rest.


----------



## TonyO

2 weeks is not that long at all. I'm factoring in delays for stupid crap ya know? 

To Eric:

Rrwayne may be cheaper but I haven't seen him on here in months. If you can get a hold of him that's cool. I do believe he does his own cutting which is cheaper.

Toyshopcustoms offers forks for $195 + shipping for 3/16" thick steel I'm offering forks for $180 with 1/4" thick steel.


----------



## eric ramos

hmmm well i ges i have the conect to him 
o i did not kno mike had thiner metal


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 25 2006, 09:44 PM~6825405
> *2 weeks is not that long at all.  I'm factoring in delays for stupid crap ya know?
> 
> To Eric:
> 
> Rrwayne may be cheaper but I haven't seen him on here in months.  If you can get a hold of him that's cool.  I do believe he does his own cutting which is cheaper.
> 
> Toyshopcustoms offers forks for $195 + shipping for 3/16" thick steel I'm offering forks for $180 with 1/4" thick steel.
> *


I have priced out a project for my trike and I have had one gentleman tell me that he can do it in a weekend. Another saiid that it would be a week or so. I just diidnt know if you had to send something out to someone or scan a design into a computer or what. I dont know if that added to the time frame. Rrwayne might not be on here, but Im sure I can tack him down through other members on this site and knock on his door, just like I can drop by Taco's place. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

how do you guys charge ? i mean whats the set up fee and what fee to make in to drawing


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 26 2006, 09:02 AM~6825480
> *how do you guys charge ? i mean whats the set up fee and what fee to make in to drawing
> *


If you paid for the setup fee you're looking at $50/hr. For a complex design you're looking at 4 hours.

I do NOT charge this setup fee. I will take your pen and ink designs and turn them into CAD designs so they can be laser cut out. I'm not promising 100% match on the design because I'm only so good at CAD designs but I can come pretty close, I'd say at least 95% to 97% accurate on most designs, 100% if its not too complex. I'll post up samples later this week.


----------



## bad news

so how much do you charge for the cad design ?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 25 2006, 10:44 PM~6825405
> *2 weeks is not that long at all.  I'm factoring in delays for stupid crap ya know?
> 
> To Eric:
> 
> Rrwayne may be cheaper but I haven't seen him on here in months.  If you can get a hold of him that's cool.  I do believe he does his own cutting which is cheaper.
> 
> Toyshopcustoms offers forks for $195 + shipping for 3/16" thick steel I'm offering forks for $180 with 1/4" thick steel.
> *


he gets on almost everyday...


----------



## eric ramos

hes just on at nite like around 9 to 11 cali time


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 26 2006, 06:29 PM~6825608
> *so how much do you charge for the cad design ?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 26 2006, 09:29 AM~6825608
> *so how much do you charge for the cad design ?
> *


I do not charge for the CAD design but if you give me your own design drawn up you're looking at a day or two for me to do it depending on how busy I am. I will send you a .gif file of your design back to you for your approval before it gets cut to make sure its exactly how you want it done.


----------



## TonyO

TNT doing it big in 07


----------



## TonyO

How about the Cutter Forks? This is another design we're thinking about making.










The TNT logo is just in there as our trademark and will not be in the finished product


----------



## TonyO

We will be looking at doing some plaques, licence plates, etc. in the future. We'd like do designs for any and all clubs out there.

We're thinking of doing different accessories no one else has ever really done so hit us up with some of your wildest craziest ideas and we'll see what we can do. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Here's the Enforcer and Blade designs again so that other topic can go to the bottom of the pile.


----------



## RO-BC

ok let me collaborate on this real quick first off lownslow eat a dick second socios hit me up bro cause in your case you wouldnt have to probably waite that long considering your my dog and live near me ya feel me so me goin up there to deliver your part with a smile is fine with me lol third all the parts will be laser cut me and tony decided to do this small buisness to help out the scene we are not trying to take mike linvilles buisness nor are we trying to make it any more complicated now the designs tony has posted are not gonna look exactly like that a lil more tweaking on the cad program will even all of it out and will look even better. we are not trying to blow all competition out of the water but what we are doing is trying to be another source for everyone including less fortunate builders who want custom parts but dont know where to go. the reason why we are doing thicker metal is because we want our products to be sturdy in case some knuckle head decides to ride with the parts or decided to be evil kenevil. so if anyone else has a question feel free to hit me up right now im in florida i will be back in cali late tonight but hit me up and we can go from there as for the haterz like lownslow get bent you aint even gonna buy linvilles parts so what ever dude your just an ass much love to everyone else and i hope yall had a good xmas


----------



## RO-BC

and one more thing if yall know me yall know im a fair guy so what better combo to deal with then tony and i


----------



## EC7Five

Cutter design is nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

i hope all works out


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 26 2006, 08:25 AM~6826961
> *ok let me collaborate on this real quick first off lownslow eat a dick second socios hit me up bro cause in your case you wouldnt have to probably waite that long considering your my dog and live near me ya feel me so me goin up there to deliver your part with a smile is fine with me lol third all the parts will be laser cut me and tony decided to do this small buisness to help out the scene we are not trying to take mike linvilles buisness nor are we trying to make it any more complicated now the designs tony has posted are not gonna look exactly like that a lil more tweaking on the cad program will even all of it out and will look even better. we are not trying to blow all competition out of the water but what we are doing is trying to be another source for everyone including less fortunate builders who want custom parts but dont know where to go. the reason why we are doing thicker metal is because we want our products to be sturdy in case some knuckle head decides to ride with the parts or decided to be evil kenevil.  so if anyone else has a question feel free to hit me up right now im in florida i will be back in cali late tonight but hit me up and we can go from there as for the haterz like lownslow get bent you aint even gonna buy linvilles parts so what ever dude your just an ass much love to everyone else and i hope yall had a good xmas
> *


pm me your # buddy. I need to catch up with you.


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 25 2006, 11:11 PM~6825219
> *Mike is a very cool respectable builder and I ain't here to step on toes.
> 
> $180 each for Blade or Enforcer forks.  1/4" thick steel
> 
> $210 for custom one off orders on forks.
> 
> Prices do NOT include shipping.  Shipping adds to the cost and I cannot give a shipped price until I actually get your address and weight calculated in.
> 
> Other parts prices are still in the works.
> 
> TNT means Taco N Tony :thumbsup:
> 
> Sample designs will be posted.  First order gets placed next week.
> 
> Socios:
> 
> Ok lets say you pay me for forks.  I place the order immediately and the process takes 2 weeks on average plus shipping time so it'll be about 4 or 5 weeks from the time you pay money and place your order to the time its in your hands.  Prices are for raw unplated parts.  If you want parts engraved or plated I can do that but it adds more shipping and more time to the order.
> *


anyone want to save money on some faced parts, let me know, seriously :biggrin:


----------



## 66 schwinn

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 26 2006, 12:41 PM~6828516
> *anyone want to save money on some faced parts, let me know, seriously  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Dec 26 2006, 02:42 PM~6828525
> *:0
> *


x2


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 26 2006, 12:41 PM~6828516
> *anyone want to save money on some faced parts, let me know, seriously  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 26 2006, 11:41 AM~6828516
> *anyone want to save money on some faced parts, let me know, seriously  :biggrin:
> *


Noe, Whats up buddy. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

I DO CAD DESIGNS IN MY SLEEP. SOMEBODY NEEDS SOMETHING, HIT ME UP. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

i will need some parts soon, i will hit you up


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 26 2006, 01:36 PM~6828938
> *I DO CAD DESIGNS IN MY SLEEP.  SOMEBODY NEEDS SOMETHING, HIT ME UP. :biggrin:
> *


i actually need to hit u up... and wayne.. 
time for a new peice and chain.. :0


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2006, 02:22 PM~6828830
> *Noe, Whats up buddy.  :biggrin:
> *



what's up raul :biggrin:


----------



## 4_ever_green

good luck on ur business TonyO :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 26 2006, 04:36 PM~6828938
> *I DO CAD DESIGNS IN MY SLEEP.  SOMEBODY NEEDS SOMETHING, HIT ME UP. :biggrin:
> *


funny cus i do CAD designs when im awake, they seem to turn out better when ur concious. but i guess its a matter of preference.


----------



## Switchblade

People name their kids "Taco"?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Dec 27 2006, 12:36 AM~6834391
> *People name their kids "Taco"?
> *


its a nickname.


----------



## GrimReaper

ttt


----------



## RO-BC

a few people have asked me bout my nickname before lol ok so if anyone needs info on shiot hit me or tony up i will put my number up tomorrow cause i just flew in this morning and im at work already like i said we are tryin to help people out at the same tryin to make a buck or two just being honest yall feel me


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Dec 27 2006, 11:36 AM~6834391
> *People name their kids "Taco"?
> *


His woman's name is Belle so you got Taco's Belle :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

Taco's home phone 559-224-8041

My cell phone: 520-227-9785

my email: [email protected]


Hit us up peeps. PM, email, or call with your needs.


----------



## RO-BC

MY EMAILS AS WELL 
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## GrimReaper

:thumbsup:


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 27 2006, 08:23 AM~6834970
> *MY EMAILS AS WELL
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> *


My brothers name is Mark Garcia.


----------



## GrimReaper

o shit taco ur names mark idk that :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 28 2006, 12:48 AM~6837332
> *o shit taco ur names mark idk that  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## GrimReaper

tony get at me


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 28 2006, 04:57 AM~6839164
> *tony get at me
> *


whats up man?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

taco I forgot to call you.


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 27 2006, 02:48 PM~6837332
> *o shit taco ur names mark idk that  :biggrin:
> *


Bro I know theres not a lot of Mexicans in the bronx but we dont really name our kids taco.  


I saw your call on my missed calls list. My phone was messed up, I got a new one now.


----------



## RO-BC

ttmft

its all good raul i was asleep i got tons of it yesterday i check out of work early


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 28 2006, 11:54 AM~6841815
> *Bro I know theres not a lot of Mexicans in the bronx but we dont really name our kids taco.
> I saw your call on my missed calls list. My phone was messed up, I got a new one now.
> *


He'd trip if he heard all the crazy nicknames people got out here :roflmao:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 28 2006, 04:54 AM~6841815
> *Bro I know theres not a lot of Mexicans in the bronx but we dont really name our kids taco.
> I saw your call on my missed calls list. My phone was messed up, I got a new one now.
> *


ya i no but i didnt no tacos real name 
ya i call to wish u a gud x mas


----------



## EC7Five

Hey Tony, the board has been messing up on me lately, did you get my last pm?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Dec 28 2006, 10:19 PM~6844467
> *Hey Tony, the board has been messing up on me lately, did you get my last pm?
> *


Nope I did not, please resend


----------



## socios b.c. prez

so anything new coming out of the shop yet?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2006, 10:31 PM~6844589
> *so anything new coming out of the shop yet?
> *


I'll post up another design in a minute here. Just looking to see if people are interested in it, it'll match an Aztec themed bike perfectly


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 28 2006, 11:47 AM~6844742
> *I'll post up another design in a minute here.  Just looking to see if people are interested in it, it'll match an Aztec themed bike perfectly
> *


word?


----------



## TonyO

Here you go, Aztec forks. 

Any interest in these :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 28 2006, 11:51 AM~6844792
> *Here you go, Aztec forks.
> 
> Any interest in these :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How are they aztec forks?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 28 2006, 11:51 AM~6844792
> *Here you go, Aztec forks.
> 
> Any interest in these :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not my style of fork.


----------



## bad news

i say you should slow down and really think of what the people want not what you like !  trust me i was intrested but since i saw youre designs i said naw ! i mean they seem like youre trying hard but there to simple !


----------



## bad news

you should make some ro forks !


----------



## TonyO

Well I need people to give me ideas. What do you guys want? What are you looking for? :dunno:

Throw out designs if you got them and I'll bring them to life


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 28 2006, 11:59 AM~6844875
> *you should make some ro forks !
> *


Good idea. Make a RO line of parts.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2006, 11:01 PM~6844897
> *Good idea. Make a RO line of parts.
> *



That's actually in the works right now but I gotta talk to Troy and get approval.

I can make other club's lines of parts too. I'm trying to get Luxurious interested in some designs. I'm working on Thee Artistics plaque design right now too.


----------



## TonyO

Don't worry about the R, I fixed it already


----------



## socios b.c. prez

How much for bike plaques?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2006, 11:03 PM~6844921
> *How much for bike plaques?
> *



I'm working on quotes right now, its going to depend on how many are made at a time, the more you get done the cheaper it'll cost.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 29 2006, 08:00 AM~6844882
> *Well I need people to give me ideas.  What do you guys want?  What are you looking for?  :dunno:
> 
> Throw out designs if you got them and I'll bring them to life
> *


you should pay raul to design you parts


----------



## RO-BC

here is the thing with the designs some of them i draw but they didnt look exactly like the way i drew them the thing we are trying to do is make forks that are cool looking but not to crazy reason being is not everyone likes the gody lookin parts we want them to be simple but effective ya know what i mean believe me we are workin on some stuff i already designed forks for hydraulics and some sissy bars we are perfecting them lil by little considering tony is the one who is trying to cad them just be patient with us folks believe me on this


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 28 2006, 12:05 PM~6844942
> *you should pay raul to design you parts
> *


X 2

R-TNT Inc.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 28 2006, 12:51 PM~6844792
> *Here you go, Aztec forks.
> 
> Any interest in these :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 THEY COOL.. BUT NOT MY STYLE


----------



## sic713

WHAT IF I SENT U THE CAD FILE FOR A DESIGN I ALREADY HAVE MADE...

ITS A 3.8 X 7 IN DESIGN..
CUT OUT OF 1/4 IN PLATE..

HOW MUCH


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2006, 08:07 AM~6844964
> *X 2
> 
> R-TNT Inc.
> *


i like that you guys can be a killing machine i mean custom parts frames oohh man you dont need to go any where else just you one stop for you bikes :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 and then sell some regular parts and blamo you guys become rich billions and cagillions


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 28 2006, 11:09 PM~6844998-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT IF I SENT U THE CAD FILE FOR A DESIGN I ALREADY HAVE MADE...
> 
> ITS A 3.8 X 7 IN DESIGN..
> CUT OUT OF 1/4 IN PLATE..
> 
> HOW MUCH
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me get with ya later on that. Shouldn't be too much. Would this be a single piece or set of 2 or 4 or something?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bad news_@Dec 28 2006, 11:12 PM~6845019
> *i like that you guys can be a killing machine i mean custom parts frames oohh man you dont need to go any where else just you one stop for you bikes  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  and then sell some regular parts and blamo you guys become rich billions and cagillions
> *



:0  :around: :biggrin:


----------



## casper805




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 28 2006, 02:18 PM~6845733
> *Let me get with ya later on that.  Shouldn't be too much.  Would this be a single piece or set of 2 or 4 or something?
> :0    :around:  :biggrin:
> *


single peice.. get back with me asap.. i need this done


----------



## socios b.c. prez

How long does it take to get a quote?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2006, 12:26 AM~6845802
> *How long does it take to get a quote?
> *


1 day at the most in some cases but I haven't been able to get yours yet, just let me have a little time and I'll get with you when I can.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2006, 12:07 PM~6844964
> *X 2
> 
> R-TNT Inc.
> *


with a team like that you can tear the bike world a new one! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

Hey guys I will do my best to get all your quotes back to you by tomorrow afternoon. I'm starting to get blown away with all these requests in between everything else I'm doing right now so I gotta ask you be patient a little while I get back with you on the quotes.


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 28 2006, 03:59 PM~6844875
> *you should make some ro forks !
> *


i would like a pair of thos


----------



## sic713

u want a pair of everything


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2006, 01:29 AM~6846389
> *u want a pair of everything
> *


I noticed that too :roflmao:

Ah its ok I was like that once too. I was like "damn I want that, that too, that, that, oh and some of those...." :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

...............................................................................................................


----------



## GrimReaper

came out gud tony


----------



## RO-BC

VERY NICE


----------



## TonyO

...........................................................................................................


----------



## schwinn1966

do u have any pics of completed jobs?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 29 2006, 03:16 AM~6847399
> *do u have any pics of completed jobs?
> *


Not yet. I should have some done by 17 January


----------



## TonyO

Any interest in this sissybar?


----------



## bad news

how are all those letters and little thing on the bottom going to stay together  and good luck tonyo i really say you should pay raul !


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 29 2006, 03:30 AM~6847499
> *how are all those letters and little thing on the bottom going to stay together   and good luck tonyo i really say you should pay raul !
> *


Well when and if Thee Artistics were to actually order that I would just connet them with a line between them like they do on the actual plaque. I think they are welded to a back plate or something but I would have it all done as one piece.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 28 2006, 04:25 PM~6847470
> *Any interest in this sissybar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that doesnt belong on a bike.

make parts clean but yet custom


----------



## bad news

that sissy bar dont look so bueno man ? it looks like it belong on some funky white dude?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

not to hate but make your parts more clean. and ridable :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

Luxurious is almost finished


----------



## RO-BC

yall ****** is picky sometimes


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 28 2006, 05:54 PM~6848352
> *yall ****** is picky sometimes
> *


----------



## sic713

gotta be picky.. you wouldnt settle for a half ass paint job now would u...


----------



## eric ramos

exactly wat sic said
the only design i like is the blade ones tat is berly liking it


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 28 2006, 07:08 PM~6848478
> *gotta be picky.. you wouldnt settle for a half ass paint job now would u...
> *


true


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 28 2006, 06:08 PM~6848478
> *gotta be picky.. you wouldnt settle for a half ass paint job now would u...
> *


No sir. I would not.


----------



## sic713

heres some cad work.. done by justdeez.. something done real quick..








[/QUOTE]


----------



## REC

If any one wants parts design i can help you out REC_DESIGNS


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

^^ I need Some Native American stuff drawn up - PM me if you can help me out .... My buddy Lavish does this stuff but,, he is having a difficult time at his workplace..................

I would really hate to not include his skills but,,,,, Do what you gotta do to get the shit done.........


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Dec 29 2006, 12:34 PM~6851934
> *^^ I need Some Native American stuff drawn up - PM me if you can help me out .... My buddy Lavish does this stuff but,, he is having a difficult time at his workplace..................
> 
> I would really hate to not include his skills but,,,,, Do what you gotta do to get the shit done.........
> *


PM Sent


----------



## TonyO

> heres some cad work.. done by justdeez.. something done real quick..


[/quote]


Bad ass design. My only concern would be how strong is it at the point of where those stars connect? If that opening were maybe a little bit wider they'd be much stronger. I definitely would widen them up if you are going to put the holes there that connect the crown and axle The top star don't matter since that wouldn't be a pressure point.

If you drill the holes into the S and C you'd be good. I still might widen the spot of where the S connects though.

The point at the bottom of the I needs to be cleaned up too. I know its just a quick design and all but y'all get on my nuts when I post up designs that need cleaning up too :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

Hypnotized CC your design was ready in 1 hr. :biggrin: 

*Hand drawn:*









*Original Drawing:*


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 29 2006, 10:32 AM~6853475
> *Hypnotized CC your design was ready in 1 hr.  :biggrin:
> 
> Hand drawn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original Drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it looks good


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

Bad ass design. My only concern would be how strong is it at the point of where those stars connect? If that opening were maybe a little bit wider they'd be much stronger. I definitely would widen them up if you are going to put the holes there that connect the crown and axle The top star don't matter since that wouldn't be a pressure point.

If you drill the holes into the S and C you'd be good. I still might widen the spot of where the S connects though.

The point at the bottom of the I needs to be cleaned up too. I know its just a quick design and all but y'all get on my nuts when I post up designs that need cleaning up too :roflmao:
[/quote]
ALL OF THAT WOULD BE TRUE, IF IT WERE A SET OF FORKS. 


BUT ITS NOT.
ITS A BELT BUCKLE.


----------



## Stickz

Anyway u can come with a two part fork for a 24" and its going to have cylinders on it?


----------



## RO-BC

ok guys here is the deal we gonna tweak our designs some more and we are not gonna take orders or maake offers until at leat three or four are already made so we can show you the finished product second i dont appreciate others advertising on our topic sorry rec and noe but ya dont see us advertising on linvilles page ya feel me its all good if yall wanna do buisness to but please dont do it on our topic thanx we will get this right for you guys tony hit me up im not at work im home


----------



## TonyO

> Bad ass design. My only concern would be how strong is it at the point of where those stars connect? If that opening were maybe a little bit wider they'd be much stronger. I definitely would widen them up if you are going to put the holes there that connect the crown and axle The top star don't matter since that wouldn't be a pressure point.
> 
> If you drill the holes into the S and C you'd be good. I still might widen the spot of where the S connects though.
> 
> The point at the bottom of the I needs to be cleaned up too. I know its just a quick design and all but y'all get on my nuts when I post up designs that need cleaning up too :roflmao:


ALL OF THAT WOULD BE TRUE, IF IT WERE A SET OF FORKS. 
BUT ITS NOT.
ITS A BELT BUCKLE.
[/quote]

Ah ok well that's a bad ass belt buckle :thumbsup:



> Anyway u can come with a two part fork for a 24" and its going to have cylinders on it?



We're not doing 24" or 26" parts at this time but hit us up in a few weeks. In the meantime if you can, try to get the measurements for that size fork. 

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Have you ever heard of the saying "Form follows function"


----------



## TonyO

Just finished redoing the RO again. Much better than my first attempt no? 

*NEW Version:*










*Original:*


----------



## RO-BC

ttmft


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 26 2006, 01:11 AM~6825219
> *Mike is a very cool respectable builder and I ain't here to step on toes.
> 
> $180 each for Blade or Enforcer forks.  1/4" thick steel
> 
> $210 for custom one off orders on forks.
> 
> Prices do NOT include shipping.  Shipping adds to the cost and I cannot give a shipped price until I actually get your address and weight calculated in.
> 
> Other parts prices are still in the works.
> 
> TNT means Taco N Tony :thumbsup:
> 
> Sample designs will be posted.  First order gets placed next week.
> 
> Socios:
> 
> Ok lets say you pay me for forks.  I place the order immediately and the process takes 2 weeks on average plus shipping time so it'll be about 4 or 5 weeks from the time you pay money and place your order to the time its in your hands.  Prices are for raw unplated parts.  If you want parts engraved or plated I can do that but it adds more shipping and more time to the order.
> *


why do these pieces cost soo much?.....and 5 weeks .....holy crap.....do they come chromed?........ :uh:


----------



## RO-BC

they are not that much they are a lil bit less then toyshopcustoms and as far as turnaround time we are gonna fix that


----------



## EC7Five

Why don't you guys try giving them some ideas/suggestions instead of just putting them down.


----------



## GrimReaper

tony check ur pms


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Dec 30 2006, 11:06 AM~6862473
> *Why don't you guys try giving them some ideas/suggestions instead of just putting them down.
> *


exactly see the only thing thats the problem and it will be fixed is that yes toyshop has some wicked parts and his are already done wich is good for his buisness as for us we are just puttin shit out there and trying to get feedback from you guys because we wanna work for you all. i know that we are gonna have some nice products out soon we aint gonna post no more designs out because of the comments certain people made wich its all good a lil bit of constructive critisism dont hurt but now we know where we are gonna fix things and make them better we are not trying to make our parts to crazy because then the competition will get more out of hand then it already is ya feel me we wanna make things simple effective and somewhat affordable and if possible a lil bit universal to fit everyones needs


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Dec 30 2006, 11:06 AM~6862473
> *Why don't you guys try giving them some ideas/suggestions instead of just putting them down.
> *


if we say the wrong thing.. we'll be classified as a hater


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 30 2006, 02:31 PM~6863201
> *if we say the wrong thing.. we'll be classified as a hater
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Dec 30 2006, 10:40 AM~6862663-->
> 
> 
> 
> heres one not so radical that I did but you see the design is simple and not so hard to make maybe different price for easier designs :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> copyright Juangotti :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Dec 30 2006, 03:11 PM~6864179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just one more what yall think
> *



I really like those. :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 30 2006, 11:24 AM~6862862
> *exactly see the only thing thats the problem and it will be fixed is that yes toyshop has some wicked parts and his are already done wich is good for his buisness as for us we are just puttin shit out there and trying to get feedback from you guys because we wanna work for you all. i know that we are gonna have some nice products out soon we aint gonna post no more designs out because of the comments certain people made wich its all good a lil bit of constructive critisism dont hurt but now we know where we are gonna fix things and make them better we are not trying to make our parts to crazy because then the competition will get more out of hand then it already is ya feel me we wanna make things simple effective and somewhat affordable and if possible a lil bit universal to fit everyones needs
> *


All I want is to see something that you guys cut out. I want to see the finished product. If thats not possable for whatever reason, then you guys should have waited till you had something to show people. How are you going to open a store and have people walk in to an empty store? Im not trying to call you guys out or anything but I have things that I want cut. I just want to see if Im going to need additional grinding on my end or if there is a limit to what you guys can do. Again, Im not trying to bust your balls but it looks like theres people like me waiting to buy cash in hand. 

Taco call me cause I want to go over this and some other stuff that I need done. I tried calling yesterday but I got voicemail. Let me know buddy.


----------



## EC7Five

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 30 2006, 12:31 PM~6863201
> *if we say the wrong thing.. we'll be classified as a hater
> *


Yea well yo mama puts toe jam on her english muffins!


----------



## K LoLo

I'm real close to being tired of faced parts...but i still want them for some reason...


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Dec 30 2006, 08:03 PM~6865673
> *Yea well yo mama puts toe jam on her english muffins!
> *


umm ok.. :uh: 

dat was dumb


----------



## GrimReaper

TTT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Dec 31 2006, 06:37 AM~6865830
> *I'm real close to being tired of faced parts...but i still want them for some reason...
> *


Wait till you see the partnership of Bone Collector's skillz with TNT parts You'll be taking a double take 

Socios we should be getting our first actual parts made with pics posted by 19 January if possible so you can see the final product. I see where you're coming from, plasma cut parts need extra grinding and smoothing. These are laser cut so they will be ready for plating. 

We will do our best to cut turnaround time down to 3 weeks but its a matter of the shipping. As far as the actual process and time it takes these will be done and cut in 2 weeks flat BUT you have to factor shipping time in too which is why we said 4-5 weeks. That INCLUDES ship time. Say you live near Taco (ROBC) like Socios does then you can count on getting them sooner cuz he can just deliver them in person.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 30 2006, 09:40 PM~6862663
> *heres one not so radical that I did but you see the design is simple and not so hard to make maybe different price for easier designs :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> copyright Juangotti :biggrin:
> *


Great designs. Unfortunately the prices cannot change due to simpler designs. The big cost here is setup fees. I mean you can take a design like blade or a design like yours and if we only order one set the price will be the same regardless on the difficulty or ease of the design. We are not charging the standard hourly rate of $50/hr to duplicate your hand drawn designs into CAD. If we did we could not afford to get them made and people could not afford to get them done. I mean you'd be looking at $400 to $500 a set of custom designs if we did that. I mean hell, Thee Artistics design would have been a setup fee of $150 alone if we did that.

We are trying to save people money and trying to keep prices low. Business is business ya know. We'll work with you when we can but the bottom line is we cannot lose money on anything we make. We can try to cut it down to as close to our cost as we can but we can only go so low.

Trust us guys, we're bike builders as well just like Toyshopcustoms is. We know what things cost and what they should cost which is why we're trying to keep prices fair for everyone involved.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I understand your position Tony O but all I see is 9 pages of text. Until something gets made or I see an actual product, I cant make a decision. Come back January 19th and show me something.


----------



## 817Lowrider

DAMN My designs are cool


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Dec 31 2006, 11:35 AM~6868315-->
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your position Tony O but all I see is 9 pages of text. Until something gets made or I see an actual product, I cant make a decision. Come back January 19th and show me something.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got it buddy, I'll post pics of the parts as soon as I get them :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Dec 31 2006, 11:37 AM~6868327
> *DAMN My designs are cool
> *


Check your PM in a couple min, we can work something out


----------



## TonyO

TNT


----------



## TonyO

TNT


----------



## RO-BC

ttt


----------



## TonyO

New price on custom orders:

$190 + shipping if you want YOUR design made for a one of a kind single set that nobody else will have. This will be done in 3/16" thick steel raw and ready for you to finish.

$210 + shipping still stands if you want it done out of 1/4" thick steel. There is only 1/16" difference and they'll still be very strong. 

Please remember these parts are meant for show not for you to go tryin to be a daredevil on them doing flips n crap on them. 

"Strong enough to ride but made for show"


----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

o snap


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 3 2007, 08:19 PM~6890751
> *o snap
> *



If this were prison his design would be my bitch :roflmao:


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 3 2007, 11:59 AM~6890566
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas

now i get it, biter-t


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 3 2007, 11:04 AM~6891164
> *now i get it, biter-t
> *


owneddddddd


----------



## TonyO

You don't even want me to go into it anymore do you? Peep the engraving :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

i dont think you will do it tony lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 3 2007, 09:16 PM~6891293
> *i dont think you will do it tony lol
> *



You're right, too much work


----------



## RO-BC

LOL


----------



## TonyO

Finally redid the plaque design













We are NOT doing RO merchandise, this is just a sample and will most likely be just for my bike


----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

T-N-T TTMFT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 3 2007, 11:45 AM~6891959
> *Finally redid the plaque design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are NOT doing RO merchandise, this is just a sample and will most likely be just for my bike
> *


Why cant I buy some?


----------



## 817Lowrider

looking good. TTT for the Rollerz Only homies doing there thang!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 4 2007, 05:07 AM~6895489
> *Why cant I buy some?
> *


Dude I can't even get these ordered  All club logo merchandise must be approved by the president and I still gotta talk to him and see if its cool if I make some RO parts for my bike. 

GrimmReaper has already hit me up for some RO pedals. You know how he gets "I want one of these and one of those and some of that oooh and one of those there..." :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC

ttmft tony did u get the files yet they look good i want to get the one sisy bar i drew done for my bike


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 4 2007, 05:49 PM~6899748
> *ttmft tony did u get the files yet they look good i want to get the one sisy bar i drew done for my bike
> *


Yes I did. Here's the redesign of Blade Forks I got. Very bad ass. :thumbsup: to Justdeez


----------



## RO-BC

dont post up my sissy bar design tony remember thats only for me lol we got some shit going now dude see i told ya post up the fear sissy bar


----------



## TonyO

Fear sissybar:


----------



## RO-BC

whooot whoooot


----------



## GrimReaper

the blades look the same


----------



## RO-BC

yea yeah we know capt obvious lol j/k but we now know they are precise messurments at least the sissy bar looks better


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 4 2007, 09:01 AM~6899798
> *Yes I did.  Here's the redesign of Blade Forks I got.  Very bad ass.  :thumbsup: to Justdeez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NO PROB. IF ANYONE NEEDS SOMETHING DONE, GET AT ME. SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY. WE CAN WORK A DEAL.


----------



## RO-BC

get at me dogg


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 4 2007, 07:29 PM~6900376
> *yea yeah we know capt obvious lol j/k but we now know they are precise messurments at least the sissy bar looks better
> *



:roflmao:


Its the same design only better


----------



## TonyO

Here's the final version of the Blade Fork design.











Justdeez, I had to tweak it because the design itself was flawed, you did excellent work in drawing it up but ROBC and I were like  it was missing something ya know?


----------



## RO-BC

much better tony see i knew something was wrong with it i think it looks alot better now


----------



## RO-BC

bttmft


----------



## RO-BC

TTT AGAIN AND AGAIN AND AGAIN LOL


----------



## bad news

see they look way better and there the right deminsion ! for what bike ? hope they fit all bikes !


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 5 2007, 12:30 AM~6902836
> *see they look way better and there the right deminsion ! for what bike ? hope they fit all bikes !
> *


They will fit 20" bikes.


----------



## RO-BC

yeah they are for 20 inch bikes right now believe me i think when people plate them and engrave them they will look so much better and i think the design we are gonna do is simple but nice for people who dont want to much of the insane stuff like i want on my bike


----------



## bad news

thats coo i wouldnt buy any mass produce custom parts like that ! its not original


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 5 2007, 12:36 AM~6902883
> *thats coo i wouldnt buy any mass produce custom parts like that ! its not original
> *


You'd be surprised. Sell some to the east coast, sell some overseas, etc. Everyone does different things with them and they'll be good :thumbsup:

LIL will only be a fraction of our sales, our big business will be online and at shows.


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 4 2007, 02:06 PM~6901019
> *Here's the final version of the Blade Fork design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justdeez, I had to tweak it because the design itself was flawed, you did excellent work in drawing it up but ROBC and I were like  it was missing something ya know?
> *


for some resion i like the first version better


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey TACO get at me call me up cuz i need to ask you a couple thangss


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 5 2007, 01:48 AM~6903592
> *for some resion i like the first version better
> *


Wait until they're made and in your hands. Everything looks different in black and white


----------



## GrimReaper

ook


----------



## TonyO

Cuz We're TNT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Im tired of looking at drawings.


----------



## speedy187

someone buy a fucken fork or a sissy bar and post a real pic :angry: :angry:


----------



## RO-BC

dats what im talkin bout someone buy and post lol. relax raul soon there will be a finished product


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 4 2007, 06:31 PM~6905509
> *dats what im talkin bout someone buy and post lol. relax raul soon there will be a finished product
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 4 2007, 07:22 PM~6905435
> *Im tired of looking at drawings.
> *


x2


----------



## screwstone_tx

when yall going to post up some work done :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jan 5 2007, 05:57 AM~6905670
> *when yall going to post up some work done :biggrin:
> *


Give us about 3 weeks, we just put in a $1400 order yesterday


----------



## sic713

thanks taco..
i been looking for this


----------



## 817Lowrider

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2007, 08:01 PM~6909871
> *thanks taco..
> i been looking for this
> *


 :0 :angry:  :tears:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2007, 10:01 AM~6909871
> *thanks taco..
> i been looking for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckin latin is the shit


----------



## RO-BC

damn dats fucked up leave tony alone


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 5 2007, 02:45 PM~6912302
> *damn dats fucked up leave tony alone
> *


u posted it


----------



## noe_from_texas

that's a classic


----------



## RO-BC

lmao


----------



## TonyO

In 2 more weeks all you doubters will be like :0 Sorry Noe you're last in line buddy :buttkick:

:biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## RO-BC

hey tony imma send you my steering wheel design check it out shits nice


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2007, 02:19 AM~6931115
> *In 2 more weeks all you doubters will be like  :0  Sorry Noe you're last in line buddy :buttkick:
> 
> :biggrin:    :cheesy:
> *



i can have parts made for a lot less than what you guys charge :biggrin: 

don't be mean to me or i'll steal all your business


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 8 2007, 08:08 PM~6932512
> *i can have parts made for a lot less than what you guys charge  :biggrin:
> 
> don't be mean to me or i'll steal all your business
> *



Its all good brotha do what you gotta do and we'll do what we gotta do


----------



## RO-BC

WTF NOE WHY YOU POSTING THAT IN HERE START YOUR OWN TOPIC BRO FOR REAL WE WOULDNT DO IT TO YOU IF YOOU HAD A TOPIC WE JUST TRYIN TO BE ANOTHER OPTION FOR PEOPLE NOT TRYING TO BECOME THE NEXT FORTUNE 500 BUISNESS NOR DESTROY ANYONE ELSES BUISNESS


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 8 2007, 10:08 AM~6932512
> *i can have parts made for a lot less than what you guys charge  :biggrin:
> 
> don't be mean to me or i'll steal all your business
> *


lets talk noe.. :0


----------



## RO-BC

GO TALK SOMEWHERE ELSE BOUT IT THEN AND SIC I HOPE YOUR BIKE FALLS APART LOL J/K I REALLY DONT THINK NOE CAN DO ANY BETTER ON PRICES I THINK ITS ALL TALK CAUSE I AINT SEEN NOTHING HE HAS GOTTEN MADE I COULD BE WRONG BUT I AINT SEEN SHIT


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 8 2007, 11:50 AM~6933297
> *GO TALK SOMEWHERE ELSE BOUT IT THEN AND SIC I HOPE YOUR BIKE FALLS APART LOL J/K I REALLY DONT THINK NOE CAN DO ANY BETTER ON PRICES I THINK ITS ALL TALK CAUSE I AINT SEEN NOTHING HE HAS GOTTEN MADE I COULD BE WRONG BUT I AINT SEEN SHIT
> *


well thats why i wanna talk.. trying to find the best prices to get my shit made.. 
maybe ill be coming to you guys to get some of my work done.. once daany is finish designing everything


----------



## RO-BC

well we are here to help like i said we are just wantin to be another option for people


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 10:02 PM~6933380
> *well thats why i wanna talk.. trying to find the best prices to get my shit made..
> maybe ill be coming to you guys to get some of my work done.. once daany is finish designing everything*



Danny does not design our parts. ROBC and myself send him the designs to get drawn up in AutoCAD since Visio kind of sucks for what we're trying to do.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2007, 12:21 PM~6933480
> *Danny does not design our parts.  ROBC and myself send him the designs to get drawn up in AutoCAD since Visio kind of sucks for what we're trying to do.
> *


i didnt say he did..
quit jumpimg to conclusions..

im talking about my parts...
myyy partsssss... got it



good :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 10:29 PM~6933536
> *i didnt say he did..
> quit jumpimg to conclusions..
> 
> im talking about my parts...
> myyy partsssss... got it
> good :uh:
> *



Ah, I misread it there


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

LIKE RON BURGUDY

IM KIND OF A BIG DEAL!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 8 2007, 09:08 AM~6932512
> *i can have parts made for a lot less than what you guys charge  :biggrin:
> 
> don't be mean to me or i'll steal all your business
> *


 :cheesy: Another black eye for tnt.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2007, 12:19 AM~6931115
> *In 2 more weeks all you doubters will be like  :0  Sorry Noe you're last in line buddy :buttkick:
> 
> :biggrin:    :cheesy:
> *


In two weeks I will have my new parts. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

fuck noe and his parts


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 8 2007, 12:35 PM~6933580
> *LIKE RON BURGUDY
> 
> IM KIND OF A BIG DEAL!
> *


she pinted to her boobies


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 8 2007, 11:42 AM~6933654
> *fuck noe and his parts
> *


Gross. :thumbsdown:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 8 2007, 10:41 PM~6933645
> *:cheesy:  Another black eye for tnt.
> *


And what do his parts look like? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2007, 11:50 AM~6933708
> *And what do his parts look like? :dunno:
> *


whos?


----------



## unique27

i need some custom forks and sissy bar made up for a 26 frame to look like faires do u hava estimate price... for my girl


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 8 2007, 10:50 PM~6933718
> *whos?
> *


Noe's

Its funny, once Toyshopcustoms busted out and went public it seems everyone is coming out of the woodwork with cheaper parts.

Once the tour starts and we find out who's blowing smoke and who's for real its anyone's game. Not talkin about Toyshopcustoms, but others who claim they can get forks done cheaply.

Its all good, once you see our first sponsored bike bust out with TNT parts at the PHX show its on


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 8 2007, 10:08 AM~6932512
> *i can have parts made for a lot less than what you guys charge  :biggrin:
> 
> don't be mean to me or i'll steal all your business
> *


another cock blocker!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2007, 11:54 AM~6933759
> *Noe's
> 
> Its funny, once Toyshopcustoms busted out and went public it seems everyone is coming out of the woodwork with cheaper parts.
> 
> Once the tour starts and we find out who's blowing smoke and who's for real its anyone's game.  Not talkin about Toyshopcustoms, but others who claim they can get forks done cheaply.
> 
> Its all good, once you see our first sponsored bike bust out with TNT parts at the PHX show its on
> *


I dont remember but he posted them along time ago. Hes not making my new stuff. I hope your sponcered bike doesnt disapoint and lives up to everyones expectations.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 8 2007, 10:53 PM~6933754
> *i need some custom forks and sissy bar made up for a 26 frame to look like faires do u hava estimate price... for my girl
> *


PM Sent


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 11:55 AM~6933767
> *another cock blocker!
> *


You got it all wrong homie. Noe is the last of your worries.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2007, 11:54 AM~6933759
> *Noe's
> 
> Its funny, once Toyshopcustoms busted out and went public it seems everyone is coming out of the woodwork with cheaper parts.
> 
> Once the tour starts and we find out who's blowing smoke and who's for real its anyone's game.  Not talkin about Toyshopcustoms, but others who claim they can get forks done cheaply.
> 
> Its all good, once you see our first sponsored bike bust out with TNT parts at the PHX show its on
> *


he posted the work along time ago hes been saying hee can do parts chep he didnt just come out cause u guys came out


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 8 2007, 12:57 PM~6933785
> *I dont remember but he posted them along time ago. Hes not making my new stuff. I hope your sponcered bike doesnt disapoint and lives up to everyones expectations.
> *


Disapointment will only come from the people that said Tony and Taco couldn't get it done.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 11:55 AM~6933767
> *another cock blocker!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 8 2007, 12:59 PM~6933809
> *he posted the work along time ago hes been saying hee can do parts chep he didnt just come out cause u guys came out
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 8 2007, 12:58 PM~6933801
> *You got it all wrong homie. Noe is the last of your worries.
> *


I have no worries homie.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 11:59 AM~6933817
> *Disapointment will only come from the people that said Tony and Taco couldn't get it done.
> *


Whos that?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 10:59 PM~6933817
> *Disapointment will only come from the people that said Tony and Taco couldn't get it done.
> *



Exactly. Grimm Reaper is our first paid customer and you know he has no problem busting people out. If we phuck him over you'll hear about it


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 11:59 AM~6933817
> *Disapointment will only come from the people that said Tony and Taco couldn't get it done.
> *


no one said they coudlnt get it done wat they said was how are whe suppose to place orders with out seeying any finished parts 
just like your guys painter he ket offering cheap pain jobs with no pics how are whe suppose to buy when whe cant see the quality of the work


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2007, 12:01 PM~6933832
> *Exactly.  Grimm Reaper is our first paid customer and you know he has no problem busting people out.  If we phuck him over you'll hear about it
> *


yea but grim reaper will buy aanything no matter wat it looks like


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 8 2007, 01:01 PM~6933841
> *no one said they coudlnt get it done wat they said was how are whe suppose to place orders with out seeying any finished parts
> just like your guys painter he ket offering cheap pain jobs with no pics how are whe suppose to buy when whe cant see the quality of the work
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 12:01 PM~6933830
> *I have no worries homie.
> *


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 8 2007, 01:04 PM~6933863
> *
> *


It's just one big game!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 12:04 PM~6933872
> *It's just one big game!!!
> *


what do you mean?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 8 2007, 01:03 PM~6933851
> *yea but grim reaper will buy aanything no matter wat it looks like
> *


x2


----------



## RO-BC

things take time and will work out right for us


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805+Jan 8 2007, 11:03 PM~6933851-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea but grim reaper will buy aanything no matter wat it looks like
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 11:06 PM~6933894
> *x2
> *


 :angry: 


Give us at least 2 more weeks. 19 January is our proposed deadline for posting the first pictures (if ROBC can post them up as soon as he gets them)


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2007, 12:09 PM~6933934
> *:angry:
> Give us at least 2 more weeks.  19 January is our proposed deadline for posting the first pictures (if ROBC can post them up as soon as he gets them)
> *


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 8 2007, 01:05 PM~6933878
> *what do you mean?
> *


Everyone says this and that something new will come out, but when it's time to come out no one shows up?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2007, 12:09 PM~6933934
> *:angry:
> Give us at least 2 more weeks.  19 January is our proposed deadline for posting the first pictures (if ROBC can post them up as soon as he gets them)
> *


dont get mad u know its true


----------



## RO-BC

i will for sure


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 8 2007, 12:09 PM~6933927
> *things take time and will work out right for us
> *


I know they will homie. Just follow your business plan and it will all line up for you guys.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2007, 12:09 PM~6933934
> *:angry:
> Give us at least 2 more weeks.  19 January is our proposed deadline for posting the first pictures (if ROBC can post them up as soon as he gets them)
> *


u keep sayin 2 weeks n 2 weeks is that wat your gonna say on the 19th


----------



## RO-BC

for sure raul we will and you know you and i will always deal with each other like profesionalls RAUL FOR PRESIDENT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 12:11 PM~6933950
> *Everyone says this and that something new will come out, but when it's time to come out no one shows up?
> *


Man, were going all over the place here. I think you and me are just going to have to sit down at one of the shows and we can get this stuff off our chests.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 8 2007, 12:13 PM~6933981
> *for sure raul we will and you know you and i will always deal with each other like profesionalls RAUL FOR PRESIDENT
> *


I just want the $$$$ :ugh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

damn it crazy in here


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jan 8 2007, 12:16 PM~6934019
> *damn it crazy in here
> *


Hows it going D?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 8 2007, 11:13 PM~6933983
> *Man, were going all over the place here. I think you and me are just going to have to sit down at one of the shows and we can get this stuff off our chests.
> *



Watchin all the hootchies walk by :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC

DRINKING A coROna


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2007, 04:01 PM~6933832
> *Exactly.  Grimm Reaper is our first paid customer and you know he has no problem busting people out.  If we phuck him over you'll hear about it
> *


lol i had to look at the screen for a min tho to get it :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 8 2007, 04:03 PM~6933851
> *yea but grim reaper will buy aanything no matter wat it looks like
> *


not really for this bike n my new one im tryin to make it all match the others i WANTED parts i saw but didnt


----------



## bad news

so any parts yet ?


----------



## RO-BC

READ THE LAST FEW POSTS FOCKER LOL J/K


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 9 2007, 09:00 AM~6934386
> *READ THE LAST FEW POSTS FOCKER LOL J/K
> *


no ! lol


----------



## RO-BC

YES YOU WILL EAT THE CAT POO
(ANCHORMAN)


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 8 2007, 02:17 PM~6934031
> *Hows it going D?
> *


chillin trying to get everything set-up with these new accounts :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

:uh: :0


> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 8 2007, 03:18 PM~6934554
> *YES YOU WILL EAT THE CAT POO
> (ANCHORMAN)
> *


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 8 2007, 01:13 PM~6933983
> *Man, were going all over the place here. I think you and me are just going to have to sit down at one of the shows and we can get this stuff off our chests.
> *


Just let me know which show you are going to be at.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jan 9 2007, 01:44 AM~6935399
> *Just let me know which show you are going to be at.
> *


How about Nationals?


----------



## RO-BC

HOW BOUT FRESNO LG SHOW LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 02:44 PM~6935399
> *Just let me know which show you are going to be at.
> *


My friend is trying to get me to go out to the phoenix show. If I go I will meet you there. otherwise it will be one of the other shows. you guys are going to SD right?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 9 2007, 03:21 AM~6936539
> *My friend is trying to get me to go out to the phoenix show. If I go I will meet you there. otherwise it will be one of the other shows. you guys are going to SD right?
> *



Hell yeah, where else can we find 70 degree weather in June? We pass through Yuma and its 114, a few hours later we're in SD and its jacket weather :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC

WORD


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 12:47 PM~6933262
> *lets talk noe.. :0
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by RO-BC+Jan 8 2007, 01:42 PM~6933654-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuck noe and his parts
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2007, 01:50 PM~6933708
> *And what do his parts look like? :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2007, 01:54 PM~6933759
> *Noe's
> 
> Its funny, once Toyshopcustoms busted out and went public it seems everyone is coming out of the woodwork with cheaper parts.
> 
> Once the tour starts and we find out who's blowing smoke and who's for real its anyone's game.  Not talkin about Toyshopcustoms, but others who claim they can get forks done cheaply.
> 
> Its all good, once you see our first sponsored bike bust out with TNT parts at the PHX show its on
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have known about this since i started showing my bike and i met danny, the owner of the pirates trike. he told me where he got his parts made, that's all. i have already talked to the shop owner and he has no problem making anything for me
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LIL PHX_@Jan 8 2007, 01:55 PM~6933767
> *another cock blocker!
> *


why does everyone hate me now, nevermind, i don't give a damn


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 8 2007, 02:03 PM~6933851
> *yea but grim reaper will buy aanything no matter wat it looks like
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC

noe then go ahead and make them parts if you want but dont be postin that in here for real man we wouldnt do it to you


----------



## GrimReaper

sup taco


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 9 2007, 10:27 AM~6941807
> *noe then go ahead and make them parts if you want but dont be postin that in here for real man we wouldnt do it to you
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 8 2007, 05:21 PM~6936539
> *My friend is trying to get me to go out to the phoenix show. If I go I will meet you there. otherwise it will be one of the other shows. you guys are going to SD right?
> *


If you come down let me know man i will take you out to the club or something.


----------



## RO-BC

whatever dude roll your eyes all day


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 9 2007, 07:52 PM~6941985
> *whatever dude roll your eyes all day
> *


He's just whoring with the smileys like that Abel dude does. :cheesy: :0   :angry:  :uh:  :nono: hno: :worship: :guns: :machinegun: uffin: :wave: :buttkick: :banghead: :burn: :barf: :ugh:


----------



## TonyO

:around:


----------



## sic713

everybody hate noe..
its all good.. i still got love for ya


----------



## noe_from_texas

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news

i like ya noe! so wheres these parts ! shows us grims "parts" i want to see some parts i ask this because if i like what i see i would like for you to make me some ! if i like what i see ! so with that said make something and post please !!!!


----------



## TonyO

We're still waiting to get our first order made. Patience.  

We'll be posting up pics on 19 January if ROBC has a camera that works by then :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 10 2007, 08:55 AM~6943961
> *We're still waiting to get our first order made.  Patience.
> 
> We'll be posting up pics on 19 January if ROBC has a camera that works by then :thumbsup:
> *


so i have to wait 10more days on top of the days that this post has been meda ? honestly youre bring us produst that is not made or thats not even close to being made :thumbsdown: i mean honestly you bragging about this and that ! and have nothing on the table i need some to be showen so i can further my intrest!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 9 2007, 11:58 PM~6943994
> *so i have to wait 10more days on top of the days that this post has been meda ? honestly youre bring us produst that is not made or thats not even close to being made  :thumbsdown: i mean honestly you bragging about this and that ! and have nothing on the table i need some to be showen so i can further my intrest!
> *


Damn dude, we wanted to bust out with the idea and theory of the company on Christmas Day. We knew we were not going to be able to place our first order and have our first sets of parts in our hands until around 17 to 19 January. Just be patient, you'll get to see it soon enough.


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 9 2007, 04:08 PM~6943601
> *i like ya noe! so wheres these parts ! shows us grims "parts" i want to see some parts i ask this because if i like what i see i would like for you to make me some ! if i like what i see  ! so with that said make something and post please !!!!
> *


they aint done yet


----------



## TonyO

In the meantime check out our blade steering wheel design, these are going to be bad ass. I think we'll actually bend the ends up at 45 degrees rather than 90 degrees, that would let you see the design better when you look at the bike.

Grimm I know you'll want one of these and I'll have a price for you soon brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news

hmm ? thats fine ! i just want to see what youre capable of we know what noes friend can do and toyshop rwayne i mean this machines are the ones that do all the work !  but i want to see how you cad looks like after words i want to see if you can do straight lines or perfect circles ?  some of these things youre posting up is not that smooth and i do want to put my good earned mula on this stuff if you cant do the basic things  just got to make sure


----------



## GrimReaper

u should make it more of a point were i circled just my thought


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 10 2007, 12:12 AM~6944100
> *hmm ? thats fine ! i just want to see what youre capable of we know what noes friend can do and toyshop rwayne i mean this machines are the ones that do all the work !   but i want to see how you cad looks like after words i want to see if you can do straight lines or perfect circles ?   some of these things youre posting up is not that smooth and i do want to put my good earned mula on this stuff if you cant do the basic things   just got to make sure
> *


Don't worry, when we send them to get cut out the guy perfects any unclean lines and circles for us. These are all drafts that I've been posting up cuz I was in a hurry, the final product will be cleaner than these.


----------



## TonyO

Already fixed the corners brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## R.O.C

yo do u guys maake fenders?


----------



## GrimReaper

ya thats better lol get at me uffin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Jan 10 2007, 12:16 AM~6944141
> *yo do u guys maake fenders?
> *


ROBC makes them the old fashioned way but we have not attempted laser cut fenders yet, the curve is going to be a pain in the ass to get right.


----------



## R.O.C

so i have to talk to RO-BC for sum fenders?


----------



## GrimReaper

ya ro bc make em


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Jan 10 2007, 12:19 AM~6944164
> *so i have to talk to RO-BC for sum fenders?
> *


Yes.


----------



## R.O.C




----------



## GrimReaper

tony is there a dezine yet for sisy bars to match


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 10 2007, 12:22 AM~6944204
> *tony is there a dezine yet for sisy bars to match
> *


No but that's just a 10 min adjustment on the drawing


----------



## RO-BC

TONY POST THE CHAINGAURD


----------



## GrimReaper

ya post n let me no when the sissy bar pix is out n pm me on prices on that n streing wheel


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 10 2007, 12:22 AM~6944204
> *tony is there a dezine yet for sisy bars to match
> *



Here you go. Sissybars and forks are very similar, the holes must be straight up and down match for sissybars though, only main difference.










damn photobucket got the pic jacked up


----------



## bad news

have you guys try makeing something no one else has ? like seat post clamps ? a chain !


----------



## TonyO

Chainguards will be available soon too but NOT right away, we're still working on shyt, give us time


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 10 2007, 12:33 AM~6944318
> *have you guys try makeing something no one else has ? like seat post clamps ? a chain !
> *



Seat post clamps would be easy to do. Chains would be a pain in the ass and we'd have to charge a lot for one.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 9 2007, 02:34 PM~6944327
> *Chainguards will be available soon too but NOT right away, we're still working on shyt, give us time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice design!!


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 9 2007, 02:33 PM~6944318
> *have you guys try makeing something no one else has ? like seat post clamps ? a chain !
> *


WELL CERTAIN THINGS WILL TAKE MORE TIME AS FAR AS A SEATPOST CLAMP NOT A BAD IDEA ONLY THING IS THEN WE MIGHT HAVE TO MAKE THAT REALLY THIN METAL JUST TO BEND IT RIGHT BUT I GUESS IT WOULD STILL BE COOL CONSIDERING ITS ORNAMENTAL WE DO HAAVE PLENTY MORE IDEAS IN THE WORKS ITS JUST WE WANNA SEE HOW WE DO WITH ONLY A FEW PRODUCTS I DO MOST OF THE DRAWINGS AND IDEAS AND TONY AND DANNY CAD THEM UP AND I WILL BE SHIPPING THE PARTS AS WELL WE DONT WANNA DO TO MANY OF THE SAME TYPE OF PARTS LIKE LINVILLES CAAUSE THEN WE WOULD BE DEFINETLY COMPETING HEAD ON RIGHT NOW WE ARE JUST STARTING AND SEEING WHAT WE CAN DO BELIEVE ME THE IDEAS I GOT IN MY HEAD SHOULD HAVE ME LOCKED UP I GOT TONS OF NEW IDEAS AND NEW PARTS BUT ITS JUST A MATTER OF TIME THAT I PUT THEM ON PAPAER AND GET THEM CUT


----------



## TonyO

Here's your blade sissybar


----------



## GrimReaper

thats the chainguard for blade line????????????????????????????//


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up tony-o and ro-bc hey just let the parts do the talking for you and taco get at me i need to know if you can do something for me


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 10 2007, 12:43 AM~6944410
> *thats the chainguard for blade line????????????????????????????//
> *


No, the chainguard is for another line we have yet to bust out with yet, just a sneak peak at that line, the Wild Child line


----------



## GrimReaper

looks like it would go wit the blade just need a point at the end


----------



## TonyO

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: TonyO, GrimReaper, *BigTex, JEN IN PHX*


Whatup peeps? :wave:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 9 2007, 05:40 PM~6944399
> *Here's your blade sissybar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 10 2007, 12:45 AM~6944433
> *looks like it would go wit the blade just need a point at the end
> *


I dont think we can do a blade chainguard design because of the way the design is, we'd have to squash it down too much and you wouldn't really be able to see it that well.


----------



## RO-BC

NO POINT AT THE END CAUSE THATS WHERE THE HOLE GOES TO MOUNT IT AND D_LUX CALL ME TONIGHT BRO OR PM ME WHAT YA WANT IM AT WORK AND YA KNOW HOW THAT GOES LOL


----------



## bad news

so how much for a chain ?


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 9 2007, 03:15 PM~6944702
> *so how much for a chain ?
> *


yeah man a chain would be alot of money now if your wanting a twisted chain or something you might have to ask d twist chains take alot of time to do and alot of patience cause of the detail but i can assure you with a tight chain gaurd you would be alright hows that for a sale pitch lol


----------



## RO-BC

i really dont know much on how to make them


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 10 2007, 01:27 AM~6944825
> *yeah man a chain would be alot of money now if your wanting a twisted chain or something you might have to ask d twist chains take alot of time to do and alot of patience cause of the detail but i can assure you with a tight chain gaurd you would be alright hows that for a sale pitch lol
> *



As of the SuperShow and ever since Pinnacle is the only bike I know of with a laser cut chain. REC has the world's second only twisted chain (Casino Dreamin busted out with it first). Riddler bike is the only one to have a fully engraved chain. Reason that all four bikes are the only ones to ever really phuck with is because they're such a pain in the ass to do and take up so much time. I mean you could probably build and bondo 2 frames in the time it takes just to do a custom chain.


----------



## RO-BC

TONY POST MY STEERING WHEEL THE 3D VERSION AND POST WHAT MY SISSY BAR LOOKS LIKE


----------



## bad news

how much are we speaking ?  i would like to purchase a chain please !


----------



## RO-BC

let me get back t oyou on this


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 10 2007, 11:05 AM~6945212
> *let me get back t oyou on this
> *


i can get it in a cad for you ? if you would like and we can figure something out ?


----------



## RO-BC

let me se what you can get as far as design and then we shall see no gaurantees even dtwist wont do it i asked him for ya and he wont do it they to hard to do you might have to ask linville on them or mannys bike shop


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 10 2007, 11:10 AM~6945278
> *let me se what you can get as far as design and then we shall see no gaurantees even dtwist wont do it i asked him for ya and he wont do it they to hard to do you might have to ask linville on them or mannys bike shop
> *


alright so you cant do it ? how much does manny charge ?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 10 2007, 02:10 AM~6945278
> *let me se what you can get as far as design and then we shall see no gaurantees even dtwist wont do it i asked him for ya and he wont do it they to hard to do you might have to ask linville on them or mannys bike shop
> *


Lets see what we can do but we cannot rush this. you're looking at maybe 1 to 3 months depending cuz if we worked on just puting the chain together we'd go crazy and never get any sleep


----------



## bad news

no ill put it together i just need to get the pieces but all i need is a chain and take completely apart i just want the parts cut ? so you dont have to worry about that !


----------



## RO-BC

SEND ME A CAD IMAGE OF IT


----------



## GrimReaper

tony send me a pm or call me bout the other parts


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 10 2007, 02:14 AM~6945324
> *no ill put it together i just need to get the pieces but all i need is a chain and take completely apart i just want the parts cut ? so you dont have to worry about that !
> *


Damn well that's a piece of cake :thumbsup: I mean you're lookin at what, maybe 100 to 120 pieces at maybe 1/8" thickness. Shouldn't cost too much. The labor on putting it together is what would cost but if you do it yourself then go for it bro :thumbsup:

Send us a design you want, remember it has to be within reason cuz you can only do so much with those small pieces.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 10 2007, 11:15 AM~6945336
> *SEND ME A CAD IMAGE OF IT
> *


let me get some free time and ill get something up for you ! and i got some other shit i need done ill get it for you and you can give me a quote !  what are using to cut this metal ?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 10 2007, 11:17 AM~6945362
> *Damn well that's a piece of cake :thumbsup:  I mean you're lookin at what, maybe 100 to 120 pieces at maybe 1/8" thickness.  Shouldn't cost too much.  The labor on putting it together is what would cost but if you do it yourself then go for it bro :thumbsup:
> 
> Send us a design you want, remember it has to be within reason cuz you can only do so much with those small pieces.
> *


damn it ! i wanted naked chicks and shit ! maybe some weed plants :biggrin: ill get with you guys later!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 10 2007, 02:20 AM~6945385
> *damn it ! i wanted naked chicks and shit ! maybe some weed plants  :biggrin: ill get with you guys later!
> *



:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

ttt


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 9 2007, 03:34 PM~6944327
> *Chainguards will be available soon too but NOT right away, we're still working on shyt, give us time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


finally, a nice design


----------



## RO-BC

THANX


----------



## GrimReaper

TTT


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 10 2007, 12:25 PM~6952536
> *TTT
> *


why do u keep ttt shit when its still on the 1st page...
:uh:


----------



## RO-BC

TTT


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2007, 03:25 PM~6952539
> *why do u keep ttt shit when its still on the 1st page...
> :uh:
> *


idk borad


----------



## RO-BC

ttt


----------



## GrimReaper

lol


----------



## sic713

retards


----------



## TonyO

Ya got it all wrong.

in THIS topic its not TTT its TNT


----------



## RO-BC

t-n-t ttt biotch


----------



## AMB1800

chainguard huh?? :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

............................................................


----------



## RO-BC

HEY DID I MENTION





















































































TTT AGAIN


----------



## GrimReaper

ey tony i sent u a pm


----------



## EC7Five

TTB


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

damn this is a whore topic lol just play homie


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Jan 10 2007, 03:43 PM~6953996
> *TTB
> *


FUNNY GUY CONSIDERING YOU POSTIN TTB MADE US TO THE TOP O WAITE I JUST MADE US TTT AGAIN HA HA HA HA LOOSER LOL


----------



## casper805

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :ugh:


----------



## TonyO

So is there any interest at all in the Cutter forks?


----------



## RO-BC

NOT ME TONY SORY


----------



## GrimReaper

sorry tony but it looks a lil to big bukeie


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 10 2007, 04:01 PM~6954139
> *So is there any interest at all in the Cutter forks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


straight up.. no bullshit.. no hating.. that designs ugly..to bulky..

no as for the chain guard.. nice..
make it into a fork..
bet it sales


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jan 9 2007, 08:51 AM~6941978
> *If you come down let me know man i will take you out to the club or something.
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC+Jan 11 2007, 02:42 AM~6954455-->
> 
> 
> 
> NOT ME TONY SORY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2007, 02:51 AM~6954523
> *sorry tony but it looks a lil to big bukeie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Jan 11 2007, 03:18 AM~6954791
> *straight up.. no bullshit.. no hating.. that designs ugly..to bulky..
> 
> no as for the chain guard.. nice..
> make it into a fork..
> bet it sales
> *


No problem guys, its not one of my favorite designs. Just something I threw together in 10 minutes so no bigie on that.

Yeah I'll have to try to do something with that chain guard. It is part of the Wild Child line and we already have a sissybar to match so I'd just have to work on the forks.


----------



## RO-BC

TONY DAMN DUDE I TOLD YOU THAT WILDCHILD DESIGN IS OUT OF THE QUESTION CAUSE ITS FOR MY BIKE


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 11 2007, 05:51 PM~6959256
> *TONY DAMN DUDE I TOLD YOU THAT WILDCHILD DESIGN IS OUT OF THE QUESTION CAUSE ITS FOR MY BIKE
> *


Ok well how about Fear forks? :dunno:


----------



## RO-BC

thats fine


----------



## EC7Five

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 10 2007, 02:56 PM~6954095
> *FUNNY GUY CONSIDERING YOU POSTIN TTB MADE US TO THE TOP O WAITE I JUST MADE US TTT AGAIN HA HA HA HA LOOSER LOL
> *


TTS


----------



## RO-BC

to the other side


----------



## TonyO

Pics of finished products coming soon.


----------



## mitchell26

awesome


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 15 2007, 11:52 PM~6998346
> *Pics of finished products coming soon.
> *


TODAY?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 16 2007, 09:51 PM~7001791
> *TODAY?
> *



Patience patience patience. I said 19 January didn't I? Taco and I will bust balls to get them before then but hold off. You'll see them when you see them :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 16 2007, 01:46 PM~7002452
> *Patience patience patience.  I said 19 January didn't I?  Taco and I will bust balls to get them before then but hold off.  You'll see them when you see them  :biggrin:
> *


WELL AT LEAST TELL ME WHICH ONES GOT CUT OUT :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 17 2007, 12:41 AM~7003750
> *WELL AT LEAST TELL ME WHICH ONES GOT CUT OUT :biggrin:
> *


Enforcer forks, Blade Forks, and Blade Pedal plates. There will be a line of Blade Pedals and mirrors made out of those plates. DTwist will be doing that work for us :thumbsup:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 16 2007, 05:44 PM~7003783
> *Enforcer forks, Blade Forks, and Blade Pedal plates.  There will be a line of Blade Pedals and mirrors made out of those plates.  DTwist will be doing that work for us :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC

PICS TONIGHT GUYS


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 16 2007, 05:54 PM~7003880
> *PICS TONIGHT GUYS
> *


of the forks


----------



## RO-BC

WHATEVER TONY ORDERED


----------



## GrimReaper

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:  uffin:


----------



## screwstone_tx

were the pictures at


----------



## Str8crazy80

21 Pages of words and promises


----------



## RO-BC

ok right now im uploading the pics all i can say is wow they came out nice gimme a sec sorry guys for the waite


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 16 2007, 08:36 PM~7006958
> *ok right now im uploading the pics all i can say is wow they came out nice gimme a sec sorry guys for the waite
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC

here are the forks and pedals enjoy 


pedals

























blade forks

















enforcers

















forks









got a few more i think hold on


----------



## screwstone_tx

the blade fork looks clean


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 16 2007, 11:48 PM~7007085
> *here are the forks and pedals enjoy
> ]
> 
> blade forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a few more i think hold on
> *


forks came out bad


----------



## RO-BC

thanxs


----------



## socios b.c. prez

im going to get you a better camera for xmas homie.


----------



## RO-BC

for real i need one raul lol


----------



## RO-BC




----------



## RO-BC

those are all the pics i got besides the stuff i cant show you guys not yet at least enjoy and please keep the constructive critisism decent ok like i said before we just trying this out and we want to be another option for those who want custom parts we arent trying to take buisness from anyone either we just want to see where we can go with this lil buisness of ours eventually parts are gonna get to a lil bit crazier and hopefully a lil less for people to afford


----------



## GrimReaper

U SHOULD GET PIXS OF A MOCK UP


----------



## RO-BC

before i start shipping these fuckers out im gonna do that im waiting for a few more things to do so and then once i make sure everything is the right way then i will start distributing them so bare with us this is just a small taste of whats gonna be happening in 07 for the lowrider movment


----------



## eric ramos

GOTS SOME NICE QUALITY THER BUT STILL KINDA STEEP


----------



## RO-BC

well we are definetly gonna work on that i think like i said we gonna get some minor things changed where its more convieniant and less expensive for you guys to buy thanx for the comment thow eric


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 17 2007, 07:29 AM~7007608
> *GOTS SOME NICE QUALITY THER BUT STILL KINDA STEEP
> *



Funny I didn't see you bitching about Toyshop's prices when he busted out whats up with that bro? :dunno:

$180 for a high quality fork is more than reasonable.

You and Noe tend to piss me off these days. Is it a Rollerz thing or just a "hate on TonyO and his ideas" thing? :dunno:


----------



## RO-BC

like i said before we cant just give stuff away it still cost a good penny to cut the shit its not like we have a machine here if we did we would probably only charge for materials on shit but there is always gonna be a middle man with this stuff unless you got a few grand to buy a machine and then another few big bills to have someone calibrate the damn thing


----------



## the bone collector




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jan 17 2007, 06:21 PM~7010119
> *
> *


PM Sent


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 17 2007, 06:56 AM~7009990
> *Funny I didn't see you bitching about Toyshop's prices when he busted out whats up with that bro? :dunno:
> 
> $180 for a high quality fork is more than reasonable.
> 
> You and Noe tend to piss me off these days.  Is it a Rollerz thing or just a  "hate on TonyO and his ideas" thing? :dunno:
> *


rrwayne charges 100$


----------



## RO-BC

GOOD FOR RRWAYNE HAVE YOU SEEN HIM ON HERE NO AND THATS ALL GOOD IF HE DOES WE AINT TRYIN TO COMPETE WITH ANYONE AND BESIDES HE HAS HIS OWN MACHINE NOT MANY PEOPLE CAN AFFORD THE MACHINE IF I HAD THE MACHINE I WOULD SELL THEM FOR 50 BUCKS


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 17 2007, 07:28 PM~7010635
> *GOOD FOR RRWAYNE HAVE YOU SEEN HIM ON HERE NO AND THATS ALL GOOD IF HE DOES WE AINT TRYIN TO COMPETE WITH ANYONE AND BESIDES HE HAS HIS OWN MACHINE NOT MANY PEOPLE CAN AFFORD THE MACHINE IF I HAD THE MACHINE I WOULD SELL THEM FOR 50 BUCKS
> *


x2


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 17 2007, 08:28 AM~7010635
> *GOOD FOR RRWAYNE HAVE YOU SEEN HIM ON HERE NO AND THATS ALL GOOD IF HE DOES WE AINT TRYIN TO COMPETE WITH ANYONE AND BESIDES HE HAS HIS OWN MACHINE NOT MANY PEOPLE CAN AFFORD THE MACHINE IF I HAD THE MACHINE I WOULD SELL THEM FOR 50 BUCKS
> *


he just sent our members parts so yea he has been on here


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 17 2007, 07:32 PM~7010666
> *he just sent our members parts so yea he has been on here
> *



You or Eric never got in Toyshopcustoms' topic bitching about parts and prices dropping Rrwayne's name in there saying how he can do them cheaper so why do you gotta throw that up in our topic for?

Why don't you give us the same respect?


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 17 2007, 08:33 AM~7010682
> *You or Eric never got in Toyshopcustoms' topic bitching about parts and prices dropping Rrwayne's name in there saying how he can do them cheaper so why do you gotta throw that up in our topic for?
> 
> Why don't you give us the same respect?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 17 2007, 07:35 PM~7010695
> *:dunno:
> *



Have I ever been an ass to either one of you? Nope.

Its alright though we'll still be successful this year.


----------



## RO-BC

LOOK YOU GUYS ARE THE REASON WHY PEOPLE THINK BAD ON YOU GUYS AS WELL I MEAN SHIT DUDE IF YOU WANNA GO WITH RRWAYNE THEN GO AHEAD LEAVE OUR TOPIC ALONE WE DONT WHORE IN YALLS TOPICS LIKE I SAID IF WE HAD A MACHINE WE WOULD BEAT HIS PRICE BUT NOT EVERYONE CAN AFFORD A MACHINE NOR STORE ONE I JUST DONT GET IT YALL ALWAYS GOT SOME SHIT TO BITCH ABOUT FOR NOW ON IMMA HATE ON ALL YOUR STUFF AND EVERY TOPIC YALL POST FUCK THAT YALL WANNA FUCKIN BE LIKE THAT WELL I CAN PLAY THE SAME GAME


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 17 2007, 08:39 AM~7010739
> *LOOK YOU GUYS ARE THE REASON WHY PEOPLE THINK BAD ON YOU GUYS AS WELL I MEAN SHIT DUDE IF YOU WANNA GO WITH RRWAYNE THEN GO AHEAD LEAVE OUR TOPIC ALONE WE DONT WHORE IN YALLS TOPICS LIKE I SAID IF WE HAD A MACHINE WE WOULD BEAT HIS PRICE BUT NOT EVERYONE CAN AFFORD A MACHINE NOR STORE ONE I JUST DONT GET IT YALL ALWAYS GOT SOME SHIT TO BITCH ABOUT FOR NOW ON IMMA HATE ON ALL YOUR STUFF AND EVERY TOPIC YALL POST FUCK THAT YALL WANNA FUCKIN BE LIKE THAT WELL I CAN PLAY THE SAME GAME
> *


  who thinks bad about us :dunno:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 17 2007, 08:38 AM~7010729
> *Have I ever been an ass to either one of you?  Nope.
> 
> Its alright though we'll still be successful this year.
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 17 2007, 06:59 AM~7007217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 17 2007, 09:43 AM~7010779
> *  who thinks bad about us :dunno:
> *


 I DO FOR ONE AND OTHERS ON HERE WHO SEE YALL ALWAYS SPOILING SHIT FOR EVERYONE LOOK DUDE IM OVER YALLS STUPID TALK YALL DONT WANNA DO BUISNESS WITH US FINE AINT NO LOSE FOR US CAUSE YALL AINT A BIG DEAL ANYWAYS JUST STOP BUSTIN OUR BALLS AND THINGS WILL BE FINE I REALLY DONT WANT A HATE THING BETWEEN US OR CLUBS WE ARE GETTIN FED UP WITH THE SHIT MAN IF YALL WANNA VOICE AN OPINION THAT MIGHT BE NEGATIVE THEN PM US BEFORE TRYIN TO PUT SOMEBODY ON BLAST. SO UNTIL YALL CAN BE COOL FUCK YOU AND FUCK RRWAYNE


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 17 2007, 08:49 AM~7010849
> *I DO FOR ONE AND OTHERS ON HERE WHO SEE YALL ALWAYS SPOILING SHIT FOR EVERYONE LOOK DUDE IM OVER YALLS STUPID TALK YALL DONT WANNA DO BUISNESS WITH US FINE AINT NO LOSE FOR US CAUSE YALL AINT A BIG DEAL ANYWAYS JUST STOP BUSTIN OUR BALLS AND THINGS WILL BE FINE I REALLY DONT WANT A HATE THING BETWEEN US OR CLUBS WE ARE GETTIN FED UP WITH THE SHIT MAN IF YALL WANNA VOICE AN OPINION THAT MIGHT BE NEGATIVE THEN PM US BEFORE TRYIN TO PUT SOMEBODY ON BLAST. SO UNTIL YALL CAN BE COOL FUCK YOU AND FUCK RRWAYNE
> *


no seme enoje taco


----------



## AMB1800

i like them  

some guys just don't know what they have, instead of talking shit just think of the fact that some peeps can't even get custom parts because they are in other side of the world :uh: 

keep it rolling TNT


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 17 2007, 09:51 AM~7010878
> *no seme enoje taco
> *


ENGLISH FOOL


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 17 2007, 09:55 AM~7010910
> *i like them
> 
> some guys just don\'t know what they have, instead of talking shit just think of the fact that some peeps can\'t even get custom parts because they are in other side of the world :uh:
> 
> keep it rolling TNT
> *


THANX AMB I APPRECIATE YOUR COMMENTS


----------



## EC7Five

I think the price is reasonable, you just need some better designs. None of these really flow right to me...and the pedal looks like a weird wu-tang logo with eyes.


----------



## 817Lowrider

that blade design looks way better cut out
and I will not voice my opinion on the cost out of respect for TNT 
do your thing homeboys. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 17 2007, 09:49 AM~7010849
> *I DO FOR ONE AND OTHERS ON HERE WHO SEE YALL ALWAYS SPOILING SHIT FOR EVERYONE LOOK DUDE IM OVER YALLS STUPID TALK YALL DONT WANNA DO BUISNESS WITH US FINE AINT NO LOSE FOR US CAUSE YALL AINT A BIG DEAL ANYWAYS JUST STOP BUSTIN OUR BALLS AND THINGS WILL BE FINE I REALLY DONT WANT A HATE THING BETWEEN US OR CLUBS WE ARE GETTIN FED UP WITH THE SHIT MAN IF YALL WANNA VOICE AN OPINION THAT MIGHT BE NEGATIVE THEN PM US BEFORE TRYIN TO PUT SOMEBODY ON BLAST. SO UNTIL YALL CAN BE COOL FUCK YOU AND FUCK RRWAYNE
> *


why you puttin wayne into this..
dude didnt do shit to nor leave one single post in your topic..

thats really fucked up..


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 10:25 AM~7011747
> *why you puttin wayne into this..
> dude didnt do shit to nor leave one single post in your topic..
> 
> thats really fucked up..
> *


x2


----------



## runninlow

TNT huh. cool


----------



## RO-BC

WHATEVER


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 11:25 AM~7011747
> *why you puttin wayne into this..
> dude didnt do shit to nor leave one single post in your topic..
> 
> thats really fucked up..
> *


X2


----------



## RO-BC

I GOT RESPECT FOR HIM I JUST AM SICK OF HOW RRWAYNE DOES THIS AND THAT COOL FOR HIM IM SURE HE DOES DO IT FOR BETTER PRICE IM GLAD SOMEONE CAN BUT IM TIRED OF YALL COMPARING US I DONT GIVE A SHIT. YALL REALLY KNOW HOW TO FUCKIN IRRITATE PEOPLE I MEAN DAMN HERE WE ARE TRYING TO BE AN OPTION FOR PEOPLE OUT THERE AND WE HAVE EXPLAINED IT TIME AND TIME AGAIN AND WE STILL GET KNOCKED DOWN FOR IT I MEAN DAMN YALL DIDNT GO INTO TOYSHOPS PAGE AND SIT THERE TALKIN SHIT ON HIS PRICES AND YALL DIDNT SAY ANYTHING ELSE NEGATIVE TO HIM BUT YA SEE ME AND TONY O DO SOMETHING TO BE MORE INVOLVED AND GIVE SOME OF YOU GUYS AN IDEA ON STUFF AND YALL BASH US AND THE THING IS ITS ALWAYS THE SAME HARD HEADED, IRRITATING, THINK THERE SHIT IS TIGHT PEOPLE ( SIC,CASPER,NOE) ITS ALL GOOD CAUSE WE WASNT EXPECTING TO SELL MUCH ON HERE ANYWAYS CAUSE OF THE HATING YALL PUT OUT SO WE HAD OUR FOCUS ON OTHER WAYS TO SELL SO DO WHAT YOU DO CAUSE YALL IS MAKIN YOURSELF LOOK BAD ESPECIALLY YOU SIC SOMEONE WHO DOES HIS OWN BUISNESS EVENTUALLY PEOPLE ARE OGNNA SEE YOUR BLASTING AND THEY ARE GONNA REALLY FIGURE OUT WHO YOU ARE. YALL GROW UP


----------



## RO-BC

AND YOUR PAINT JOBS SUCK


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 16 2007, 09:59 PM~7007217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they are nice, but it's gonna be very hard to turn on those on the top, they will hit the tank easily


----------



## 817Lowrider

on the real. I really don't like toyshop customs shit. but I try to keep shit like that to my self


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 17 2007, 08:56 AM~7009990
> *Funny I didn't see you bitching about Toyshop's prices when he busted out whats up with that bro? :dunno:
> 
> $180 for a high quality fork is more than reasonable.
> 
> You and Noe tend to piss me off these days.  Is it a Rollerz thing or just a  "hate on TonyO and his ideas" thing? :dunno:
> *


the latter part :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

COOL SEE THAT ALL WE WANT NEGATIVE COMMENTS TO PROVENT PROBLEMS KEPT TO ONES SELF


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 17 2007, 12:12 PM~7012225
> *I GOT RESPECT FOR HIM I JUST AM SICK OF HOW RRWAYNE DOES THIS AND THAT COOL FOR HIM IM SURE HE DOES DO IT FOR BETTER PRICE IM GLAD SOMEONE CAN BUT IM TIRED OF YALL COMPARING US I DONT GIVE A SHIT. YALL REALLY KNOW HOW TO FUCKIN IRRITATE PEOPLE I MEAN DAMN HERE WE ARE TRYING TO BE AN OPTION FOR PEOPLE OUT THERE AND WE HAVE EXPLAINED IT TIME AND TIME AGAIN AND WE STILL GET KNOCKED DOWN FOR IT I MEAN DAMN YALL DIDNT GO INTO TOYSHOPS PAGE AND SIT THERE TALKIN SHIT ON HIS PRICES AND YALL DIDNT SAY ANYTHING ELSE NEGATIVE TO HIM BUT YA SEE ME AND TONY O DO SOMETHING TO BE MORE INVOLVED AND GIVE SOME OF YOU GUYS AN IDEA ON STUFF AND YALL BASH US AND THE THING IS ITS ALWAYS THE SAME HARD HEADED, IRRITATING, THINK THERE SHIT IS TIGHT PEOPLE ( SIC,CASPER,NOE) ITS ALL GOOD CAUSE WE WASNT EXPECTING TO SELL MUCH ON HERE ANYWAYS CAUSE OF THE HATING YALL PUT OUT SO WE HAD OUR FOCUS ON OTHER WAYS TO SELL SO DO WHAT YOU DO CAUSE YALL IS MAKIN YOURSELF LOOK BAD ESPECIALLY YOU SIC SOMEONE WHO DOES HIS OWN BUISNESS EVENTUALLY PEOPLE ARE OGNNA SEE YOUR BLASTING AND THEY ARE GONNA REALLY FIGURE OUT WHO YOU ARE. YALL GROW UP
> *


1st of all u write this whole life story on something so lil.. all i said is why u puttin wayne into this..wayne has never came into this topic with a reply.. nor the topic i just wrote was talking bad about tnt..that quote didnt involve tnt.. it involes you talking shit about someone who hasnt said one word about you..everytime someone says something u think a person is tryin to put u down..
none of what i said has to do with prices.. i pmed tony for a price on my shit..and i left it like that. i didnt put it on blast in this topic..but i guess ur just quik to jump to conclusions..now back to the subject...

why u puttin wayne into this?

i can care less what people on here think about me.. more work says enough..


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 17 2007, 01:12 PM~7012225
> *I GOT RESPECT FOR HIM I JUST AM SICK OF HOW RRWAYNE DOES THIS AND THAT COOL FOR HIM IM SURE HE DOES DO IT FOR BETTER PRICE IM GLAD SOMEONE CAN BUT IM TIRED OF YALL COMPARING US I DONT GIVE A SHIT. YALL REALLY KNOW HOW TO FUCKIN IRRITATE PEOPLE I MEAN DAMN HERE WE ARE TRYING TO BE AN OPTION FOR PEOPLE OUT THERE AND WE HAVE EXPLAINED IT TIME AND TIME AGAIN AND WE STILL GET KNOCKED DOWN FOR IT I MEAN DAMN YALL DIDNT GO INTO TOYSHOPS PAGE AND SIT THERE TALKIN SHIT ON HIS PRICES AND YALL DIDNT SAY ANYTHING ELSE NEGATIVE TO HIM BUT YA SEE ME AND TONY O DO SOMETHING TO BE MORE INVOLVED AND GIVE SOME OF YOU GUYS AN IDEA ON STUFF AND YALL BASH US AND THE THING IS ITS ALWAYS THE SAME HARD HEADED, IRRITATING, THINK THERE SHIT IS TIGHT PEOPLE ( SIC,CASPER,NOE) ITS ALL GOOD CAUSE WE WASNT EXPECTING TO SELL MUCH ON HERE ANYWAYS CAUSE OF THE HATING YALL PUT OUT SO WE HAD OUR FOCUS ON OTHER WAYS TO SELL SO DO WHAT YOU DO CAUSE YALL IS MAKIN YOURSELF LOOK BAD ESPECIALLY YOU SIC SOMEONE WHO DOES HIS OWN BUISNESS EVENTUALLY PEOPLE ARE OGNNA SEE YOUR BLASTING AND THEY ARE GONNA REALLY FIGURE OUT WHO YOU ARE. YALL GROW UP
> *


my bike sucks, well, the one i used to have


----------



## RO-BC

READ WHAT I SAID IDIOT I HAVE RESPECT FOR WAYNE I JUST DONT GIVE TWO SHITS BOUT HIS PRICES SIMPLE AS THAT YALL ARE ALWAYS GONNA SAY RRWAYNE DOES THIS AND THAT WELL GOOD FOR HIM GOTO HIM THEN THATS WHY I MENTIONED HIM


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 10:23 PM~7012327
> *1st of all u write this whole life story on something so lil.. all i said is why u puttin wayne into this..wayne has never came into this topic with a reply.. nor the topic i just wrote was talking bad about tnt..that quote didnt involve tnt.. it involes you talking shit about someone who hasnt said one word about you..everytime someone says something u think a person is tryin to put u down..
> none of what i said has to do with prices.. i pmed tony for a price on my shit..and i left it like that. i didnt put it on blast in this topic..but i guess ur just quik to jump to conclusions..now back to the subject...
> 
> why u puttin wayne into this?
> 
> i can care less what people on here think about me.. more work says enough..
> *



I think this says it all for everyone on LIL trying to do business. Look at Homeboyz, he gets a lot of shit talk about his rims but yet he's still in business. Look at TONIO, lots of peeps talk shit about him but he's still selling.

LIL is just going to be like 10% of our sales. Our main sales will come through meeting and greeting people at shows, online, flyers, etc. This is why Toyshop waited to post their full online webpage with their line of products and just offering it to peeps on LIL. You think they actually exptected all their sales to be off of here? No because they know a lot of people are broke or just shit talkers so they just posted one topic, answered a few PMs and bounced. They've probably sold out of some of their parts just on their website alone.

Our biz will not be hurt by hate anyone spews out. The parts speak for themselves. Now, if we sold crap quality parts that's a different story but that's not the case.

This is just like the hate people have for Walmart and Microsoft. A small majority of people refuse to purchase through them but yet they're still out there making money.


----------



## RO-BC

I SAY FUCK IT TONY I DONT CARE ANY MORE I JUST DONT WANT THESE FOOLS TO SAY HELLO TO ME AT A SHOW OR ANYTHING FUCK THEM I CANT STAND THAT SHIT CAUSE I AM FAIR WHEN ITS NECESSARY I DONT BASH LIKE THESE PEOPLE DO WHATEVER NO LOSE TO ME


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 17 2007, 10:37 PM~7012476
> *I SAY FUCK IT TONY I DONT CARE ANY MORE I JUST DONT WANT THESE FOOLS TO SAY HELLO TO ME AT A SHOW OR ANYTHING FUCK THEM I CANT STAND THAT SHIT CAUSE I AM FAIR WHEN ITS NECESSARY I DONT BASH LIKE THESE PEOPLE DO WHATEVER NO LOSE TO ME
> *


Just let it roll man. We gonna get hate but it don't matter.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 17 2007, 12:30 PM~7012391
> *READ WHAT I SAID IDIOT I HAVE RESPECT FOR WAYNE I JUST DONT GIVE TWO SHITS BOUT HIS PRICES SIMPLE AS THAT YALL ARE ALWAYS GONNA SAY RRWAYNE DOES THIS AND THAT WELL GOOD FOR HIM GOTO HIM THEN THATS WHY I MENTIONED HIM
> *


that still doesnt mean shit..if u got respect.. then why u say fuck wayne??

and who yall..not me


----------



## RO-BC

OK DOES THIS MAKE YOU FEEL BETTER SIC IM SORRY FOR SAYING THAT BOUT WAYNE DAMN LET ME APOLOGIZE BEFORE EVERYONE KICKS MY ASS


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 17 2007, 10:47 PM~7012572
> *OK DOES THIS MAKE YOU FEEL BETTER SIC IM SORRY FOR SAYING THAT BOUT WAYNE DAMN LET ME APOLOGIZE BEFORE EVERYONE KICKS MY ASS
> *



Wayne is a cool guy ya know, he really wasn't involved in any of this. This would just be like someone fighting over parts and then dropping a name when that person wasn't even involved.

Wayne, I appologize for my high strung biz partner. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 17 2007, 06:48 AM~7007085
> *here are the forks and pedals enjoy
> pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blade forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enforcers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a few more i think hold on
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

yo tony and taco they looking good just need better designs to do but hey as far as the rrwayne yea he might be able to do them cheaper CAUSE it is not his machine it is his works so all he has to do is buy the metal he does not have to worry about making money to pay for the machine so just do what you do and get your hustle on DLK is here if you need my help


----------



## RO-BC

TONY ON THE REAL DUDE DONT SAY THAT SHIT BOUT ME CAUSE IM NOT HIGH STRUNG I WAS MAKING A POINT I WAS NOT SAYIN YEAH FUCK HIM HOPE HE DIES I WAS JUST SAYING THAT IN THIS TOPIC I REALLY DONT CARE BOUT HIS CAPABILITY OR HIS ADVANTAGE ON US WAYNE IS WAYNE HE DOES REALLY NICE WORK I GIVE HIM THAT BUT IM SICK OF MOTHER FUCKERS COMPARING US WE ALL KNOW WAYNE HAS ONE UP ON US AND THATS HOW IT WILL STAY UNTIL I MOVE TO ARIZONA AND WE GET OUR OWN MACHINE LOL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 17 2007, 02:07 PM~7012753
> *TONY ON THE REAL DUDE DONT SAY THAT SHIT BOUT ME CAUSE IM NOT HIGH STRUNG I WAS MAKING A POINT I WAS NOT SAYIN YEAH FUCK HIM HOPE HE DIES I WAS JUST SAYING THAT IN THIS TOPIC I REALLY DONT CARE BOUT HIS CAPABILITY OR HIS ADVANTAGE ON US WAYNE IS WAYNE HE DOES REALLY NICE WORK I GIVE HIM THAT BUT IM SICK OF MOTHER FUCKERS COMPARING US WE ALL KNOW WAYNE HAS ONE UP ON US AND THATS HOW IT WILL STAY UNTIL I MOVE TO ARIZONA AND WE GET OUR OWN MACHINE LOL
> *


yo taco no matter what you do homie people will compare you to anyone that is doing the same thang as you take DLK they compare me to bonecollector,master,lowrider junction ect ect ect but i am me and like bonecollector told me just let them say what they say and just keep hustle and show what you have


----------



## RO-BC

YEAH I KNOW WHAT YA MEAN IT JUST SUCKS CAUSE YOU GOT THESE GUYS WELL KNOWN ON HERE WHO SOME LOOK UP TOO AND THEY JUST RUN THERE MOUTH AND WHAT HAPPENS THEN IS THE ONES WHO MIGHT LOOK UP TO THEM DO THE SAME THING LIKE I SAID I DONT CARE ANY MORE WHATEVER IF WE SELL ON HERE WE SELL IF NOT THEN WE WILL SELL SOMEWHERE ELSE AND ON THE REALL RRWAYNE NO HARD FEELINGS I DIDNT MEAN WHAT I SAID LIKE THAT IT WAS PRETTY MUCH AFIGURE OF SPEECH


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS+Jan 17 2007, 11:06 PM~7012749-->
> 
> 
> 
> yo tony and taco they looking good just need better designs to do but hey as far as the rrwayne yea he might be able to do them cheaper CAUSE it is not his machine it is his works so all he has to do is buy the metal he does not have to worry about making money to pay for the machine so just do what you do and get your hustle on DLK is here if you need my help
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's cool and all I mean it sounds like Wayne is not out to start his own part business like Toyshop and TNT. I mean he's making parts for people on a one on one basis as he has time to do it and that's cool but it ain't fair for people to compare us because we are actually out there trying to do business.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RO-BC_@Jan 17 2007, 11:07 PM~7012753
> *TONY ON THE REAL DUDE DONT SAY THAT SHIT BOUT ME CAUSE IM NOT HIGH STRUNG I WAS MAKING A POINT I WAS NOT SAYIN YEAH FUCK HIM HOPE HE DIES I WAS JUST SAYING THAT IN THIS TOPIC I REALLY DONT CARE BOUT HIS CAPABILITY OR HIS ADVANTAGE ON US WAYNE IS WAYNE HE DOES REALLY NICE WORK I GIVE HIM THAT BUT IM SICK OF MOTHER FUCKERS COMPARING US WE ALL KNOW WAYNE HAS ONE UP ON US AND THATS HOW IT WILL STAY UNTIL I MOVE TO ARIZONA AND WE GET OUR OWN MACHINE LOL
> *


Sorry brotha


----------



## RO-BC

NO PROB PM SENT HOMIE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 17 2007, 02:26 PM~7012928
> *That's cool and all I mean it sounds like Wayne is not out to start his own part business like Toyshop and TNT.  I mean he's making parts for people on a one on one basis as he has time to do it and that's cool but it ain't fair for people to compare us because we are actually out there trying to do business.
> Sorry brotha
> *


yea about mid-summer i will be looking to buy a laser cut i have a coupel places that sell them at cost from factory lol


----------



## TonyO

................


----------



## TonyO

I dont know man all I see is a bunch of disrespect towards us as individuals. Why? Could be hate cuz of jealousy, could be hate cuz we Rollerz. We dont know.

Its unfair but life is unfair and we will keep moving forward.

Comparing TNT to the work and prices Wayne is able to give is like comparing a hot dog stand to Weinerschnitzel. The hot dog stand charges more because he has to make a living. Weinerschnitzel is able to charge half for a hot dog because they mass produce them more, are well known, and draw more business on name recognition.

Compare us to Toyshop not Wayne. Wayne is not an established business set to make parts for anyone and everyone that requests them. He mainly started off just building for himself. He only got into making parts for others because they asked him to but that was not his goal to go out and make money, that's why he'll do parts at cost. We're out to make a little profit and be an option for people.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 17 2007, 02:41 PM~7013058
> *I dont know man all I see is a bunch of disrespect towards us as individuals.  Why?  Could be hate cuz of jealousy, could be hate cuz we Rollerz.  We dont know.
> 
> Its unfair but life is unfair and we will keep moving forward.
> 
> Comparing TNT to the work and prices Wayne is able to give is like comparing a hot dog stand to Weinerschnitzel.  The hot dog stand charges more because he has to make a living.  Weinerschnitzel is able to charge half for a hot dog because they mass produce them more, are well known, and draw more business on name recognition.
> 
> Compare us to Toyshop  not Wayne.  Wayne is not an established business set to make parts for anyone and everyone that requests them.  He mainly started off just building for himself.  He only got into making parts for others because they asked him to but that was not his goal to go out and make money, that's why he'll do parts at cost.  We're out to make a little profit and be an option for people.
> *


well said but wayne is the cheapest so they will compare u to him and he has been on here doing it for a sec


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 17 2007, 01:41 PM~7013058
> *I dont know man all I see is a bunch of disrespect towards us as individuals.  Why?  Could be hate cuz of jealousy, could be hate cuz we Rollerz.  We dont know.
> 
> Its unfair but life is unfair and we will keep moving forward.
> 
> Comparing TNT to the work and prices Wayne is able to give is like comparing a hot dog stand to Weinerschnitzel.  The hot dog stand charges more because he has to make a living.  Weinerschnitzel is able to charge half for a hot dog because they mass produce them more, are well known, and draw more business on name recognition.
> 
> Compare us to Toyshop  not Wayne.  Wayne is not an established business set to make parts for anyone and everyone that requests them.  He mainly started off just building for himself.  He only got into making parts for others because they asked him to but that was not his goal to go out and make money, that's why he'll do parts at cost.  We're out to make a little profit and be an option for people.
> *


Tony and Taco like i said before do what you guys got to do and don't mind what everyone says on here because if it was easy then everyone would have there own business.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jan 17 2007, 11:47 PM~7013110
> *Tony and Taco like i said before do what you guys got to do and don't mind what everyone says on here because if it was easy then everyone would have there own business.
> *


That's true. I dont even know how many hours it took to get the correct measurements and dimensions for the parts and then having to draw them correctly to fit those measurements. It certainly is not easy work that's for sure.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 17 2007, 12:47 PM~7012572
> *OK DOES THIS MAKE YOU FEEL BETTER SIC IM SORRY FOR SAYING THAT BOUT WAYNE DAMN LET ME APOLOGIZE BEFORE EVERYONE KICKS MY ASS
> *


yes thank u..
i would do the same for u if someone was talkin shit about u for no reason...
:cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 11:57 PM~7013195
> *yes thank u..
> i would do the same for u if someone was talkin shit about u for no reason...
> :cheesy:
> *



Yeah but people are talkin about TNT for no reason :dunno: Its not like we're screwing people out of money or nothin. Trust me you'd hear from our first customer Grimm if that happened. he'd be busting us out like crazy "Them phuckers at TNT took my money and never gave me my parts and blamed it on the UPS driver  " :roflmao:


----------



## K LoLo

I think people just stated an opinion on something like, "Hey...I think those prices are too high." Its no big deal guys. Some people are always going to think that prices are too high. But the products you guys are selling is always going to fluctuate depending on how much people are selling. Right now, for instance, you are the second person on layitlow alone to come out with this type of business in a short while, and there have already been people on here doing this type of business. So you just have to take the talk in stride until people start seeing your products on customer bikes. One reason people never said anything about toyshop customs is because this past year the products that they made took hom first and 3rd place bike of the year. Not to mention all the tour stops and last year. So they might have a little more respect, because people have seen their work on actual show winning bikes. See what I mean? It'll take a minute before peopl respect you, and it doesn't really help when you think people are hating on you by saying prices are too high. When I went to go buy a car, I thought the price was too steep, but dude didnt tell me "F-you, hater." We negotiated. Its part of the biz bro. Learn it.


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 17 2007, 05:02 PM~7013255
> *Yeah but people are talkin about TNT for no reason :dunno:  Its not like we're screwing people out of money or nothin.  Trust me you'd hear from our first customer Grimm if that happened.  he'd be busting us out like crazy  "Them phuckers at TNT took my money and never gave me my parts and blamed it on the UPS driver   "    :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Jan 17 2007, 01:32 PM~7013537
> *I think people just stated an opinion on something like, "Hey...I think those prices are too high." Its no big deal guys. Some people are always going to think that prices are too high. But the products you guys are selling is always going to fluctuate depending on how much people are selling. Right now, for instance, you are the second person on layitlow alone to come out with this type of business in a short while, and there have already been people on here doing this type of business. So you just have to take the talk in stride until people start seeing your products on customer bikes. One reason people never said anything about toyshop customs is because this past year the products that they made took hom first and 3rd place bike of the year. Not to mention all the tour stops and last year. So they might have a little more respect, because people have seen their work on actual show winning bikes. See what I mean? It'll take a minute before peopl respect you, and it doesn't really help when you think people are hating on you by saying prices are too high. When I went to go buy a car, I thought the price was too steep, but dude didnt tell me "F-you, hater." We negotiated. Its part of the biz bro. Learn it.
> *


yea wat he said


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Jan 18 2007, 12:32 AM~7013537
> *I think people just stated an opinion on something like, "Hey...I think those prices are too high." Its no big deal guys. Some people are always going to think that prices are too high. But the products you guys are selling is always going to fluctuate depending on how much people are selling. Right now, for instance, you are the second person on layitlow alone to come out with this type of business in a short while, and there have already been people on here doing this type of business. So you just have to take the talk in stride until people start seeing your products on customer bikes. One reason people never said anything about toyshop customs is because this past year the products that they made took hom first and 3rd place bike of the year. Not to mention all the tour stops and last year. So they might have a little more respect, because people have seen their work on actual show winning bikes. See what I mean? It'll take a minute before peopl respect you, and it doesn't really help when you think people are hating on you by saying prices are too high. When I went to go buy a car, I thought the price was too steep, but dude didnt tell me "F-you, hater." We negotiated. Its part of the biz bro. Learn it.
> *


Yeah you're right. Hey this gives us a reason to go to as many shows as we can to get the parts out there and shown. Hint Hint LIL PHX 

I smell "Promotional tour" :biggrin:


----------



## $$waylow59$$

how are you guys cuttin the metal,, laser, jigsaw, oxycetaline????


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by $$waylow59$$_@Jan 18 2007, 12:57 AM~7013797
> *how are you guys cuttin the metal,, laser, jigsaw, oxycetaline????
> *


Laser


----------



## G_BALLAH

COULD YOU GIMME A QUIK SKETCH OF SOME "LA DODGER" FORKS??


MA DAD IS LOOKIN WHERE I COULD GET SOME FOR A REASONABLE PRICE BUT

GOOD QUALITY!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by G_BALLAH_@Jan 18 2007, 01:00 AM~7013819
> *COULD YOU GIMME A QUIK SKETCH OF SOME "LA DODGER" FORKS??
> MA DAD IS LOOKIN WHERE I COULD GET SOME FOR A REASONABLE PRICE BUT
> 
> GOOD QUALITY!!
> *



You lookin to get just the letters done or do you want it to look like a baseball bat with the letters cut out of it?


----------



## G_BALLAH

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 17 2007, 04:06 PM~7013876
> *You lookin to get just the letters done or do you want it to look like a baseball bat with the letters cut out of it?
> *


JUST LIKE A DESIGN LIKE ONE OF YOUR ALREADY MADE FORKS..... BUT JUST ADD A BIG LA. INTO IT????


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by G_BALLAH_@Jan 18 2007, 01:08 AM~7013897
> *JUST LIKE A DESIGN LIKE ONE OF YOUR ALREADY MADE FORKS..... BUT JUST ADD A BIG LA. INTO IT????
> *


Hmm I'll work on something and get back with ya.


----------



## RO-BC

i got this one i already drew one up really fast


----------



## G_BALLAH

post it on this???


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by G_BALLAH_@Jan 18 2007, 01:16 AM~7013964
> *post it on this???
> *


How about something like this?


----------



## RO-BC

REALLY QUICK DRAWING WE CAN WORK ON THIS IDEA MORE


----------



## G_BALLAH

yea but i want the LA alot bigger... going outside of the actual forks display...


----------



## RO-BC

OK GOTTA YA LET ME DRAW ONE UP FOR YOU TONIGHT PRETTY MUCH YOU WANT THE LA INCORPORATED AS THE FORK


----------



## G_BALLAH

yea basically.....


----------



## RO-BC

ARE U GONNA GET THEM ENGRAVED


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by G_BALLAH_@Jan 17 2007, 02:39 PM~7014210
> *yea but i want the LA alot bigger... going outside of the actual forks display...
> *


he wants them like the felix trike


----------



## G_BALLAH

i dont think so??


----------



## bad news

i say make the whole fork out of the word los angeles like some tagger status letters ! !


----------



## RO-BC




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by G_BALLAH_@Jan 18 2007, 01:46 AM~7014281
> *i dont think so??
> *


Felix Trike forks. Is this kind of how you want the LA?


----------



## RO-BC

OR LIKE THE BLUE ONE I QUICKLY DID


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 17 2007, 03:36 PM~7014165
> *How about something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like the design not the LA part


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

KEEP IN MIND THAT BOTH SIDES OF THE FORK WOULD BE DIFFERENT. IF NOT, THEN ONE SIDE WOULD HAVE THE L.A. LOGO BACKWARDS.


----------



## RO-BC

TRUE TRUE TRUE


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 18 2007, 02:23 AM~7014639
> *KEEP IN MIND THAT BOTH SIDES OF THE FORK WOULD BE DIFFERENT.  IF NOT, THEN ONE SIDE WOULD HAVE THE L.A. LOGO BACKWARDS.
> *



That would be funny as hell :roflmao:


----------



## G_BALLAH

i like the felix ones..... 

tha blue one is cool too~~~

but more like the felix ones!!


----------



## RO-BC

OK WELL TONIGHT I WILL THINK OF SOMETHING OK IF YOUR GONNA GO WITH SOMETHING LIKE THAT YOUR GONNA NEED SOME ENGRAVING


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 18 2007, 02:51 AM~7014882
> *OK WELL TONIGHT I WILL THINK OF SOMETHING OK IF YOUR GONNA GO WITH SOMETHING LIKE THAT YOUR GONNA NEED SOME ENGRAVING
> *


He can do it like the Felix forks and it'll look very bad ass so draw something up like that, it has more design to it.

He'll have to get some engraving on the other stuff but keep the "LA" plain just like they did for Felix. They left Felix alone but engraved around him :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

http://www.nybonecollectors.com/1618057.html


TNT shares webspace with Bone Collector. Two worlds collide to bring you the finest quality in all your custom bicycle needs  

Keep in mind this is not a business partnership, it ain't like when Kmart bought Sears. We're still two different companies but now you can check us out on the web on Bone Collector's page.


----------



## G_BALLAH

okay hit me up when you draw it out...

and with an estimate..


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 17 2007, 08:03 PM~7015037
> *http://www.nybonecollectors.com/1618057.html
> TNT shares webspace with Bone Collector.  Two worlds collide to bring you the finest quality in all your custom bicycle needs
> 
> Keep in mind this is not a business partnership, it ain't like when Kmart bought Sears.  We're still two different companies but now you can check us out on the web on Bone Collector's page.
> *


  .........And good luck to you and Taco ...........a long road I'm still traveling .......keep following the yellow brick road


----------



## RO-BC

thanx man i think we got something going good we do have a long rode ahead but we will do well with the energy tony and i have to put into this buisness


----------



## 86' Chevy

pics of your work.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 17 2007, 12:41 PM~7013058
> *I dont know man all I see is a bunch of disrespect towards us as individuals.  Why?  Could be hate cuz of jealousy, could be hate cuz we Rollerz.  We dont know.
> 
> Its unfair but life is unfair and we will keep moving forward.
> 
> Comparing TNT to the work and prices Wayne is able to give is like comparing a hot dog stand to Weinerschnitzel.  The hot dog stand charges more because he has to make a living.  Weinerschnitzel is able to charge half for a hot dog because they mass produce them more, are well known, and draw more business on name recognition.
> 
> Compare us to Toyshop  not Wayne.  Wayne is not an established business set to make parts for anyone and everyone that requests them.  He mainly started off just building for himself.  He only got into making parts for others because they asked him to but that was not his goal to go out and make money, that's why he'll do parts at cost.  We're out to make a little profit and be an option for people.
> *


This is my personal opinion. Not anyone elses. I have a problem buying parts from someone who doesnt really make there own parts. Toyshop for example, has several years of experence making his parts and frames. I can tell you that when I called him, I got alot of great advice and opinions on what I should do to my trike. All of it made sence. Thats the only reason I wouldnt go with you guys. If you really think about it, I have a design so all someone has to do is translate it so that the machine can cut it out and thats it. No other effort is needed because I came up with the rest. If you can do that for a good price then why not. Toyshop can offer you more then just cutting something out. He offers you all of his knowledge that he has and he doesnt hold anything back. Alot of that is very valuable. Expecially to me  

This is life buddy. Its not supposed to be fair. :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 16 2007, 11:48 PM~7007085
> *here are the forks and pedals enjoy
> pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blade forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enforcers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a few more i think hold on
> *


ttt


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 17 2007, 08:25 PM~7017154
> *This is my personal opinion. Not anyone elses. I have a problem buying parts from someone who doesnt really make there own parts. Toyshop for example, has several years of experence making his parts and frames. I can tell you that when I called him, I got alot of great advice and opinions on what I should do to my trike. All of it made sence. Thats the only reason I wouldnt go with you guys. If you really think about it, I have a design so all someone has to do is translate it so that the machine can cut it out and thats it. No other effort is needed because I came up with the rest. If you can do that for a good price then why not. Toyshop can offer you more then just cutting something out. He offers you all of his knowledge that he has and he doesnt hold anything back. Alot of that is very valuable. Expecially to me
> 
> This is life buddy. Its not supposed to be fair.  :biggrin:
> *


blah blah blah raul lol fair enough but to tell you the truth raul he is not giving all his knowledge away not bashing mike but i really dont think he will offer the public some of the work he has done on the other bikes reason being then what would be the point to try and keep his club in a good position i hope i made sense there see as for us we dont know all that mike knows at least when it comes to this buisness thing how to make certain parts and so on mike will always have a one up on us and i except that and have no beef with that considering me and tony went way back with mike and his family


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 18 2007, 05:43 PM~7019736
> *blah blah blah raul lol fair enough but to tell you the truth raul he is not giving all his knowledge away not bashing mike but i really dont think he will offer the public some of the work he has done on the other bikes reason being then what would be the point to try and keep his club in a good position i hope i made sense there see as for us we dont know all that mike knows at least when it comes to this buisness thing how to make certain parts and so on mike will always have a one up on us and i except that and have no beef with that considering me  and tony went way back with mike and his family
> *


Yup. I do think Raul is a bit wrong saying we don't build our own stuff. I mean come on Taco post up your fender and frame. :thumbsup:

True neither one of us has built a BOTY but we've both been in the game long enough to know what's what, what to charge, how to do this. Its not like we're just a couple bums off the damn street that went to a show and decided "hey lets make parts" ya know? Come on now give us at least a little credit, we do know what we're doing. Besides that, Mike's east coast and we're west coast. Not to be a prick and talk bad about Mike but being west coast has its advantages, there's more shops, more shows, and more people into the game out here. 

I give props to Mike for doing everything on his own and experiencing everything on his own with nobody's help. He worked his ass off for what he has and he deserves it. Taco and me have advantage of knowing many people in the game, shops, etc. that help us out from time to time.


----------



## RO-BC

RAULS POINT IS A GOOD ONE HE ALWAYS HAS GOOD ONES AND HE ALREADY SEEN SOME OF MY WORK I UNDERSTAND WHAT HE IS SAYING BUT PRETTY MUCH WE IN THE SAME BOAT AS LINVILLE CAUSE LINVILLE DONT CUT OUT THE PARTS HIMSELF NIETHER HE HAS TWO DIFFRENT SHOPS DO IT FOR HIM WICH IS COOL MIKE IS JUST WAY AHEAD OF US AT THIS POINT IF WE BOTH FIGURED OUT AT THE SAME TIME HOW TO GET ALL THIS DONE MIKE AND US WOULD BE HEAD TO HEAD NECK AND NECK O WELL ANYWAYS TTT BIOTCHHHHHHHHHHHHHH\'S


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 18 2007, 06:04 PM~7019813
> *RAULS POINT IS A GOOD ONE HE ALWAYS HAS GOOD ONES AND HE ALREADY SEEN SOME OF MY WORK I UNDERSTAND WHAT HE IS SAYING BUT PRETTY MUCH WE IN THE SAME BOAT AS LINVILLE CAUSE LINVILLE DONT CUT OUT THE PARTS HIMSELF NIETHER HE HAS TWO DIFFRENT SHOPS DO IT FOR HIM WICH IS COOL MIKE IS JUST WAY AHEAD OF US AT THIS POINT IF WE BOTH FIGURED OUT AT THE SAME TIME HOW TO GET ALL THIS DONE MIKE AND US WOULD BE HEAD TO HEAD NECK AND NECK O WELL ANYWAYS TTT BIOTCHHHHHHHHHHHHHH\'S
> *


I think we're both equals at this point from a business prospective because really once the show season starts is when the sales will really happen. Its just that he has more designs and more parts than us already made but that's not to say we can't do the same thing, it'll just take us a little more but who knows. Maybe we'll get more custom orders and he'll get more people wanting to buy his already made line :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I might get some pedals off yall


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 18 2007, 06:45 PM~7020079
> *I might get some pedals off yall
> *


  

Well let us know, we got the blade pedals as the only pedal plates so far but we can do other designs that you want.

If you got a design we can do it. Seems like some of our designs aren't too cool but we will do any custom order you want if you got something in mind ya know?


----------



## EC7Five

You guys need to learn how to take hits and keep moving. Honestly, everytime you reply you're making yourselves look bad, to me anyway. I don't want to hear a business say something like, "we dont know all that mike knows at least when it comes to this buisness thing" saying things like that and talking bad about other people's businesses isn't a good way to attract customers. This is just my opinion and my advice, no disrespect...I still wish you guys luck with everything.


----------



## RO-BC

IM NOT TALKIN BAD BOUT MIKE OR ANYONE ON HERE


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Jan 18 2007, 07:08 PM~7020230
> *You guys need to learn how to take hits and keep moving. Honestly, everytime you reply you're making yourselves look bad, to me anyway. I don't want to hear a business say something like, "we dont know all that mike knows at least when it comes to this buisness thing" saying things like that and talking bad about other people's businesses isn't a good way to attract customers. This is just my opinion and my advice, no disrespect...I still wish you guys luck with everything.
> *



Thanks a lot bro, I did not mean to diss or anything.

Like Rocky Balboa said "it ain't about how hard you hit, its about how hard you can GET hit and keep moving forward, that's how winning is done" 

So TNT will keep moving forward after all these hits we took yesterday. :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

TTMFT


----------



## GrimReaper

i think i might send mine to engravein


----------



## EC7Five

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 18 2007, 08:16 AM~7020296
> *Like Rocky Balboa said "it ain't about how hard you hit, its about how hard you can GET hit and keep moving forward, that's how winning is done"*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC

ADDDDDDRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 18 2007, 07:26 PM~7020389
> *i think i might send mine to engravein
> *


Go with Gilbert Cortez bro. He does really great quality engraving plus he can get them plated for you too. :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 18 2007, 07:33 PM~7020441
> *ADDDDDDRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN
> *



Those are my favorite movies now and I never saw any of them before November this year. I watched all 5 of them in a week and was waiting for the 6th to come out but hell yeah they're great. :thumbsup: I still think he should have fought Caine in Rocky V instead of training that damn ungratefull Tommy :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 18 2007, 11:03 AM~7020195
> *
> 
> Well let us know, we got the blade pedals as the only pedal plates so far but we can do other designs that you want.
> 
> If you got a design we can do it.  Seems like some of our designs aren't too cool but we will do any custom order you want if you got something in mind ya know?
> *


yah most def


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 17 2007, 06:48 AM~7007085
> *here are the forks and pedals enjoy
> pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blade forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enforcers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a few more i think hold on
> *


TNT :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 18 2007, 12:34 PM~7020447
> *Go with Gilbert Cortez bro.  He does really great quality engraving plus he can get them plated for you too. :thumbsup:
> *


i might send to one our members


----------



## RO-BC

IF YOUR GONNA DO IT BRO DO IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME DONT CUT CORNERS


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 18 2007, 11:15 PM~7022287
> *i still ain't got my shyt you fookers.  Where's my money and parts?    :guns:
> *



Damn dude settle down we haven't even shipped them yet :tears: 





:biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

U BASTARD


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 18 2007, 11:16 PM~7022293
> *IF YOUR GONNA DO IT BRO DO IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME DONT CUT CORNERS
> *



x2 Anyone you go to that does it professionally


----------



## TonyO

Backplates for pumps available soon.










Just a sample, we can do any design you want.


----------



## RO-BC

POST THE OTHER ONE I DREW TONY


----------



## G_BALLAH

howz those sketches coming....


pm me with the estimate...


i dont need them chromed...


pm me~~


----------



## TonyO

This one took a grip of time


----------



## RO-BC

yeah boy man i love my art work


----------



## GrimReaper

tho will b made as forks


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 18 2007, 04:16 PM~7022294
> *Damn dude settle down we haven't even shipped them yet :tears:
> :biggrin:
> *


lmfao :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 18 2007, 04:41 PM~7022493
> *Backplates for pumps available soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a sample, we can do any design you want.
> *


pm me cost need one to wit a 13


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 19 2007, 01:01 AM~7023279
> *pm me cost need one to wit a 13
> *



You lookin for a pump back plate?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 18 2007, 05:07 PM~7023325
> *You lookin for a pump back plate?
> *


grimms got a hopper hes working on


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 19 2007, 01:08 AM~7023338
> *grimms got a hopper hes working on
> *


That'd be a cool back plate.


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 18 2007, 06:07 PM~7023325
> *You lookin for a pump back plate?
> *


ya a back plate my pump didnt come wit one


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 18 2007, 06:08 PM~7023338
> *grimms got a hopper hes working on
> *


yup got my shit waitin today is starteed to snow n im still on hold cuz i dont got a streeting tube so this weekend i should b geting one


----------



## RO-BC

ttt bitoches


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Jan 18 2007, 08:08 AM~7020230
> *You guys need to learn how to take hits and keep moving. Honestly, everytime you reply you're making yourselves look bad, to me anyway. I don't want to hear a business say something like, "we dont know all that mike knows at least when it comes to this buisness thing" saying things like that and talking bad about other people's businesses isn't a good way to attract customers. This is just my opinion and my advice, no disrespect...I still wish you guys luck with everything.
> *


X2


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 19 2007, 08:12 AM~7026981
> *X2
> *



"it ain't about how hard you can hit, its about how hard you can get hit and keep moving forward, that's how winning is done" -Rocky Balboa


Hell yeah that's the theory we're going to try to live by. That don't mean we're going to take the hits and not hit back, we may even have to knock out a few along the way but you can rest assured TNT will keep moving forward no matter what.


----------



## Stickz

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC

here is a mock up of each fork obviously the blade forks will rub like most predicted but they are still nice for show they pretty much lower the bike without a fork slammer they sit the bike about the same height the enforcer forks are more for show and riding sit really nice on the bike enjoy


----------



## RO-BC




----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 21 2007, 11:15 PM~7048725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> *


shit lookin nasty cant wait to get em


----------



## RO-BC

they look decent i think better then what i thought now that i know they are good to go for a mock up im comfortable to say they are now for sale to the public pm me or tony


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 21 2007, 07:15 PM~7048725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whos bike is that and do they want to sell that chainguard?


----------



## RO-BC

its my lil cuzn bike how mucld you offer raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 21 2007, 07:31 PM~7048987
> *its my lil cuzn bike how mucld you offer raul
> *


Whats the chrome look like?


----------



## 817Lowrider

you aint gonna be able to turn


----------



## 86' Chevy




----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 21 2007, 08:43 PM~7049158
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you aint gonna be able to turn
> *


 duhhhhhhhhhh for show only :uh:


----------



## RO-BC

i dont think he wants to sell it to tell you the truth he is only 11 bro he knows he got something good there ya feel me i can look for one for ya thow


----------



## 86' Chevy

how much are those??


----------



## RO-BC

before i post the final price me and tony are tryin to work some details out on that so stay tuned


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 21 2007, 10:52 PM~7049300
> *duhhhhhhhhhh for show only  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 21 2007, 07:52 PM~7049300
> *duhhhhhhhhhh for show only  :uh:
> *


so hes disqualified with out even showing ????


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 21 2007, 10:27 PM~7049816
> *so hes disqualified with out even showing ????
> *


WTF is the point 180 down the drain for bolt on paper weights


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 21 2007, 08:40 PM~7049994
> *WTF is the point 180 down the drain for bolt on paper weights
> *


x2


----------



## RO-BC

first off lownslow nobody cares what you think second casper you already know where u stand in my book those forks can be used only thing is your turnin is gonna be wide like the downcrowns they sell its the same height with the down crown and yall cant tell me you aint rode your bike with a downcrown same shit


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 21 2007, 09:58 PM~7051009
> *first off lownslow nobody cares what you think second casper you already know where u stand in my book those forks can be used only thing is your turnin is gonna be wide like the downcrowns they sell its the same height with the down crown and yall cant tell me you aint rode your bike with a downcrown same shit
> *


pick me up fool.


----------



## RO-BC

i am gonna try and modify the ones we have but the next ones will definetly be modified plus we will have a better design hey lownslow i think its time for you to get owned again focker id becareful if i was you homie i hear your gonna get it fool


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 22 2007, 12:00 AM~7051026
> *i am gonna try and modify the ones we have but the next ones will definetly be modified plus we will have a better design hey lownslow i think its time for you to get owned again focker id becareful if i was you homie i hear your gonna get it fool
> *


fuck you and bullshit forks when you make parts that acctually perform like how they look holla at me till then. you fucker have been saying that for months now im still waiting for you bitches


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 22 2007, 04:27 AM~7052047
> *fuck you and bullshit forks when you make parts that acctually perform like how they look holla at me till then. you fucker have been saying that for months now im still waiting for you bitches
> *



lol ha ha ha ha ha ha relax buddy your safe here lol on the real for once i agree with you fucker but the thing is we obviously miss calculated something but like i said its rideable but it will be like if you riding with the fork slammer the other fork is fine that shit rides perfect


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 22 2007, 09:17 AM~7052192
> *lol ha ha ha ha ha ha relax buddy your safe here lol on the real for once i agree with you fucker but the thing is we obviously miss calculated something but like i said its rideable but it will be like if you riding with the fork slammer the other fork is fine that shit rides perfect
> *


ey taco i think if the hole was made a lil more behind were it is now it might work right


----------



## RO-BC

YEAH I THOUGHT BOUT THAT BUT IT WONT THEN IT WILL HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THE CROWN ALL IN ALL I CAN ADMIT WE MISS CALCULATED THAT FORK LIKE I SAID IT STILL WORKS AND YOU CAN TURN BUT ITS A WIDE WIDE WIDE TURN YA FEEL ME THEY DONT SIT ON THE FRAME THESE WILL BE GOOD FOR SSHOW ONLY ITS NOT LIKE WHEN YOU HAVE TO PROVE ITS RIDABLE THAT THEY SAY YA GOTTA TURN IN SO MANY FEET AS LONG AS THEY SEE THE BIKE GO A DIFFRENT DIRECTION THEN YOUR COOL


----------



## G_BALLAH

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 17 2007, 04:54 PM~7014377
> *i say make the whole fork out of the word los angeles like some tagger status letters ! !
> *


THAT ACTUALLY SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA????


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 22 2007, 01:47 PM~7053692
> *YEAH I THOUGHT BOUT THAT BUT IT WONT THEN IT WILL HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THE CROWN ALL IN ALL I CAN ADMIT WE MISS CALCULATED THAT FORK LIKE I SAID IT STILL WORKS AND YOU CAN TURN BUT ITS A WIDE WIDE WIDE TURN YA FEEL ME THEY DONT SIT ON THE FRAME THESE WILL BE GOOD FOR SSHOW ONLY ITS NOT LIKE WHEN YOU HAVE TO PROVE ITS RIDABLE THAT THEY SAY YA GOTTA TURN IN SO MANY FEET AS LONG AS THEY SEE THE BIKE GO A DIFFRENT DIRECTION THEN YOUR COOL
> *


oook


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 21 2007, 09:27 PM~7049816
> *so hes disqualified with out even showing ????
> *


The rule says it has to turn right and left it don't say how much it has to turn!


----------



## RO-BC

my point exactly


----------



## 86' Chevy

how much do them cost??  :cheesy: :0


----------



## RO-BC

180 A SET


----------



## 86' Chevy

chormed?? lmk or just pm me


----------



## RO-BC

O SHIT LEFT ALONE TO BATTLE IT OUT LOL 

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO-BC, Lownslow302


----------



## 86' Chevy

I really like the forks!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 22 2007, 09:47 AM~7053692
> *YEAH I THOUGHT BOUT THAT BUT IT WONT THEN IT WILL HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THE CROWN ALL IN ALL I CAN ADMIT WE MISS CALCULATED THAT FORK LIKE I SAID IT STILL WORKS AND YOU CAN TURN BUT ITS A WIDE WIDE WIDE TURN YA FEEL ME THEY DONT SIT ON THE FRAME THESE WILL BE GOOD FOR SSHOW ONLY ITS NOT LIKE WHEN YOU HAVE TO PROVE ITS RIDABLE THAT THEY SAY YA GOTTA TURN IN SO MANY FEET AS LONG AS THEY SEE THE BIKE GO A DIFFRENT DIRECTION THEN YOUR COOL
> *


BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD!!!!!!


----------



## NEMESIS B.C.

Life is full of lessons.

You learn from your mistakes.

I hope


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 22 2007, 06:47 PM~7058102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


word?


----------



## NEMESIS B.C.

Time for the Super Bowl Shuffle!


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by NEMESIS B.C._@Jan 22 2007, 08:50 PM~7058123
> *Time for the Super Bowl Shuffle!
> *


they already got a new one


----------



## RO-BC

you bastard lownslow whoring my topic lol 
hey dude i know we hate each other but whats your real name cause i dont feel comfortable sayin your tag any more


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 22 2007, 09:07 PM~7058303
> *you bastard lownslow whoring my topic lol
> hey dude i know we hate each other but whats your real name cause i dont feel comfortable sayin your tag any more
> *


i dont hate you i just like annoying you its Sergio BTW


----------



## RO-BC

ok kool asshole mother fucker lol


----------



## RO-BC

i think im coming to my senses and gonna try and get along more with people i didnt like segrgio its always fun to fight with you so if we do it then dont take it the wrong way


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 22 2007, 07:10 PM~7058338
> *i dont hate you i just like annoying you its Sergio BTW
> *


Has anyone ever called you Cheko? They used to call me brother that when we were in Mexico.


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 22 2007, 09:14 PM~7058401
> *i think im coming to my senses and gonna try and get along more with people i didnt like segrgio its always fun to fight with you so if we do it then dont take it the wrong way
> *


i never do i got bigger problems like getting to work on time without running people off the road


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jan 22 2007, 10:54 PM~7054493
> *The rule says it has to turn right and left it don't say how much it has to turn!
> *


Exactly, left turn, right turn, you're qualified. The rules don't state you have to make a full 90 degree turn or anything. The bike will turn left and right with both forks. These are built for show only so why people gotta be like that? :uh: 

We don't want anyone to be doing a Tony Hawk down a damn staircase rail on these or nothin :roflmao:

These forks came out BETTER than I expected, imagine how low and cool your bike will sit with a slammer crown :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC

final price is 165 on these designs we lowered the price for you guys hopefully this will be better


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 23 2007, 08:30 PM~7062516
> *final price is 165 on these designs we lowered the price for you guys hopefully this will be better
> *


That's $165 + Shipping now don't forget 

$165 for custom laser cut 1/4" thick forks. Damn good price. I'd buy them :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 23 2007, 12:34 PM~7062554
> *That's $165 + Shipping now don't forget
> 
> $165 for custom laser cut 1/4" thick forks.  Damn good price.  I'd buy them  :biggrin:
> *


your closer :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

CLOSER TO YOU? GREAT NOW IM CLOSER TO JUANGOTTI LOL J/K BRO


----------



## RO-BC

I THINK THIS IS A GOOD DEAL ON THESE DESIGNS FUTURE DESIGNS WILL VARY ON PRICE REASON WHY WE ARE DROPPIN THE PRICE IS CAUSE WE RELIZE THAT ALOT OF PEOPLE COMPLAINED ON THE PRICE. I UNDERSTAND THE DESIGNS ARENT WORTH 180 SO I THINK THIS IS A LITTLE FAIR


----------



## GrimReaper

sup taco


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 23 2007, 08:40 PM~7062607
> *I THINK THIS IS A GOOD DEAL ON THESE DESIGNS FUTURE DESIGNS WILL VARY ON PRICE REASON WHY WE ARE DROPPIN THE PRICE IS CAUSE WE RELIZE THAT ALOT OF PEOPLE COMPLAINED ON THE PRICE. I UNDERSTAND THE DESIGNS ARENT WORTH 180 SO I THINK THIS IS A LITTLE FAIR
> *



Its more than fair buddy that's like Swap Meet prices :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 22 2007, 09:10 PM~7058338
> *i dont hate you i just like annoying you its Sergio BTW
> *


I HATE YOU


----------



## sic713

i wish my big ass forks where that cheap


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2007, 09:18 PM~7062966
> *i wish my big ass forks where that cheap
> *


 You're looking at double that price for all the metal involved in building bad ass 26" forks 

Well maybe not THAT much but they wouldn't be dirt cheap, even at cost they'd be expensive.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 23 2007, 11:23 AM~7063011
> *  You're  looking at double that price for all the metal involved in building bad ass 26" forks
> 
> Well maybe not THAT much but they wouldn't be dirt cheap, even at cost they'd be expensive.
> *


well i havent got them made yet..
plus they 3 foot long..


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2007, 09:26 PM~7063034
> *well i havent got them made yet..
> plus they 3 foot long..
> *


Yeah that's kinda big. I'm sure we could get a good price for ya :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC

WE SHOULD BE ABLE TO GIVE A GREAT PRICE


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 23 2007, 09:41 PM~7063178
> *WE SHOULD BE ABLE TO GIVE A GREAT PRICE
> *



Almost free? :dunno:  :around:


----------



## 86' Chevy




----------



## RO-BC

ttt for tnt


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 21 2007, 07:43 PM~7049158
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you aint gonna be able to turn
> *


thats nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

For all the haters out there talking crap this bike is the one that took Best in Show at Bakersfield Nationals last year. Look at the size of the forks and how they sit on the bike. So I don't wanna hear anymore crap about "oh how can you ride on that" "oh you can't turn" :uh: 


LRM rules state the bike must be able to make a left and right hand turn. Doesn't specify angles, full 360 degree turns, etc. The bike WILL Turn on Blade and Enforcer forks. Just like putting 22" wheels on a car, your going to have a reduction in turning radius 





















Our future designs will fit more like a traditional set of forks though. We'll work on the designs :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

the diabmond plated wheels for tht bike are wack.. but tht bike is amazing


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 24 2007, 07:23 AM~7070375
> *For all the haters out there talking crap this bike is the one that took Best in Show at Bakersfield Nationals last year.  Look at the size of the forks and how they sit on the bike.  So I don't wanna hear anymore crap about "oh how can you ride on that"  "oh you can't turn"    :uh:
> LRM rules state the bike must be able to make a left and right hand turn.  Doesn't specify angles, full 360 degree turns, etc.  The bike WILL Turn on Blade and Enforcer forks.  Just like putting 22" wheels on a car, your going to have a reduction in turning radius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our future designs will fit more like a traditional set of forks though.  We'll work on the designs :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RO-BC

ewwwww


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Jan 24 2007, 06:27 PM~7070401
> *the diabmond plated wheels for tht bike are wack.. but tht bike is amazing
> *


I agree on the wheels :thumbsdown:

I mean look how heavy those things look, probably weigh 20 lbs each? :dunno:

He has some nice concepts on the frame work though. Nice ideas but at an LRM show he'd probably do good to take 3rd in the 16" Radical class. No upholstery, no pinstriping, no murals, engraving looked like it was lightly scratched on there AFTER chroming.... Its a nice bike but point for point it wouldn't do good. It might even get disqualified for not having its wheels on.


----------



## EC7Five

The sissybar is real nice on that bike, but the forks look ridiculous.


----------



## RO-BC

I THINK THIS GUY IS FROM FRESNO IM BETTING ON IT


----------



## RO-BC

ACTUALLY I KNOW THIS IS THE GUY WHO OWNS THE RIDDLER BIKE FROM BACK IN THE DAYS HE OWNS A CHROME CHOP MY GIRLS UNCLE DID SOME WORK FOR HIM IF IM CORRECT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 24 2007, 06:46 PM~7070539
> *ACTUALLY I KNOW THIS IS THE GUY WHO OWNS THE RIDDLER BIKE FROM BACK IN THE DAYS HE OWNS A CHROME CHOP MY GIRLS UNCLE DID SOME WORK FOR HIM IF IM CORRECT
> *


I think you are correct on that. He said he owned a chrome shop which is why every thing on that bike is chrome, even the mirror looking plates he sits the wheels on are chrome not mirrors. Nice quality chrome :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC

YEAH THAT GUY THINKS HIS BIKES ARE TIGHT THE ONLY ONE WORTHY WAS RIDDLER THIS BIKE LOOKED BETTER BEFORE HE ADDED ALL THE GIANT PARTS TO IT EVEN WHEN IT LOOKED DIFFRENT IT STILL WASNT ALL THAT HE USED CHICKEN WIRE MESH FOR A TANK AND SKIRTS


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 24 2007, 09:52 AM~7071561
> *YEAH THAT GUY THINKS HIS BIKES ARE TIGHT THE ONLY ONE WORTHY WAS RIDDLER THIS BIKE LOOKED BETTER BEFORE HE ADDED ALL THE GIANT PARTS TO IT EVEN WHEN IT LOOKED DIFFRENT IT STILL WASNT ALL THAT HE USED CHICKEN WIRE MESH FOR A TANK AND SKIRTS
> *


no the chiken wire was used on the other bike that shows right along with thisd one


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 24 2007, 10:56 AM~7071595
> *no the chiken wire was used on the other bike that shows right along with thisd one
> *


 OK KOOL SEE I WAS ALMOST RIGHT EITHER WAY THEY BOTH ARE NOT ALL THAT TO ME IM NOT DIGGINT THE CHICKEN WIRE NOR THE DIMOND PLATE THERE DISPLAYS ARE NICE BUT THE DIAMOND PLATE DEAL DOSENT SHOW ANY TALENT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 24 2007, 09:08 PM~7071737
> *OK KOOL SEE I WAS ALMOST RIGHT EITHER WAY THEY BOTH ARE NOT ALL THAT TO ME IM NOT DIGGINT THE CHICKEN WIRE NOR THE DIMOND PLATE THERE DISPLAYS ARE NICE BUT THE DIAMOND PLATE DEAL DOSENT SHOW ANY TALENT
> *



x2 I mean that's using stock metal already. It would look better if it was a custom cut design even if he kept it chicken wire style ya know? Cuz even though it was chicken wire styling it would be *custom *chicken wire


----------



## RO-BC

TTT


----------



## Rusty193




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Jan 25 2007, 03:06 AM~7074749
> *Yo those are some bad ass parts!
> *


thanks


----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## Lownslow302

ill get some if you make a puerto rican flag fork


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 24 2007, 07:23 AM~7070375
> *For all the haters out there talking crap this bike is the one that took Best in Show at Bakersfield Nationals last year.  Look at the size of the forks and how they sit on the bike.  So I don't wanna hear anymore crap about "oh how can you ride on that"  "oh you can't turn"    :uh:
> LRM rules state the bike must be able to make a left and right hand turn.  Doesn't specify angles, full 360 degree turns, etc.  The bike WILL Turn on Blade and Enforcer forks.  Just like putting 22" wheels on a car, your going to have a reduction in turning radius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our future designs will fit more like a traditional set of forks though.  We'll work on the designs :thumbsup:
> *


This guy is from Fresno and got Best plating, Best Engraving and Best upholstry. He doesnt have any upholstry but he still won it. This guys engraving beat out Wims "heartbraker at the same show for best engraving. Pure favortizm if you ask me. This guy wont show at LRM sahow this year, I bet you.


----------



## RO-BC

pretty gay if you ask me that shit is so wack for real man the guy acts like his shit is all that i think i had a few beers with the owner one night at my girls uncles house if it was him his wife was talkin smack too sayin his bike was the most radical bike ever i was like psssssssshhhhhhhh whatever biotch


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Yeah, he does own a chrome shop and advertises on his display.


----------



## Lownslow302

yo that bike is missing grips


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302+Jan 25 2007, 03:18 AM~7074843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ill get some if you make a puerto rican flag fork
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good we'll work on some flag designs and get back at ya
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Jan 25 2007, 05:48 AM~7076318
> *This guy is from Fresno and got Best plating, Best Engraving and Best upholstry. He doesnt have any upholstry but he still won it. This guys engraving beat out Wims "heartbraker at the same show for best engraving. Pure favortizm if you ask me. This guy wont show at LRM sahow this year, I bet you.
> *



WTF? :uh: Wim's engraving is 100X better than this guy's. This guy looks like he used one of those damn cheap ass $5 hand engravers. It looks like it was done on top of the chrome :twak:

Best Upholstery for what? People don't know WTF upholstery is these days :nono:

Its all good though I beat his ass for Best Plating in Bakersfield with Fantasy bike. I bet he got all butt hurt over that :roflmao: He probably tells people "Yeah because its all gold but I had a better shine" :uh: The plating on Fantasy bike is all gold but its mirror like gold 



> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 25 2007, 06:21 AM~7076678
> *yo that bike is missing grips
> *



Damn I didn't knotice that. I thought he did have grips but I guess not. The mirrors are pretty cool that he has. I'll try to post pics if I got them.


----------



## RO-BC

that guy beating wim is one of the reasons why he wont do the fresno show any more thats why i wont ever put a bike in a lg productions show the bike judge i think is from nieghborhood dreams i met him last time i entered my bike at the fresno show. see the thing is with alot of the bikes and cars from fresno the owners think cause they win a show in fresno it means they are top knotch shit as far as cars the only clubs i believe in fresno that are heavy hitters is rollerz only and eastside car club all the others are wack to me same with the bike competition. me wimone and the fat dude with the yellow bike and wrinkled head and socios bike club i think where the heavy hitters at fresno show one year after that show i stopped showing my bike.


----------



## fashizzle manizzle

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Jan 24 2007, 07:27 AM~7070401
> *the diabmond plated wheels for tht bike are wack.. but tht bike is amazing
> *


i think the wheels are the only think i like on that bike


----------



## RO-BC

he has grips on it look closly they are designed to cover up the knuckles kind of like a sword see them there is like a bolt or somethng on the side of it still gay if ya ask me








Our future designs will fit more like a traditional set of forks though. We\'ll work on the designs :thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 25 2007, 06:34 PM~7080531
> *that guy beating wim is one of the reasons why he wont do the fresno show any more thats why i wont ever put a bike in a lg productions show the bike judge i think is from nieghborhood dreams i met him last time i entered my bike at the fresno show. see the thing is with alot of the bikes and cars from fresno the owners think cause they win a show in fresno it means they are top knotch shit as far as cars the only clubs i believe in fresno that are heavy  hitters is rollerz only and eastside car club all the others are wack to me same with the bike competition. me wimone and the fat dude with the yellow bike and wrinkled head and socios bike club i think where the heavy hitters at fresno show one year after that show i stopped showing my bike.
> *



Hey man Mario Moreno is a cool guy :twak: His Wild Suspense bike is still in my own personal Hall of Fame of bikes. Spring 2000 issue of LRB had his bike on the cover and when I saw it I was like


----------



## RO-BC

YEAH BUT HE IS A RUDE GUY


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 25 2007, 08:31 PM~7081383
> *YEAH BUT HE IS A RUDE GUY
> *


Oh ok I didn't know :dunno: I always enjoyed seeing the bike. He still has really cool designs and concepts on that bike that bikes of today just don't have. Some people really overdo it with detail in designs that can kill the overall look.


----------



## RO-BC

IT IS CLEAN BUT HIS BIKE IS ANOTHE RFAVORITE WITH THE JUDGES AT LG SHOWS HE GOT BEST MURALS I THINK AND HE DONT EVEN HAVE ANY JUST A CRTOON ONE OF HIMSELF AND HE ALSO GOT BEST ENGRAVING AT THE SHOW I WENT TO AND HE BARELY HAD ANY


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 25 2007, 08:37 PM~7081442
> *IT IS CLEAN BUT HIS BIKE IS ANOTHE RFAVORITE WITH THE JUDGES AT LG SHOWS HE GOT BEST MURALS I THINK AND HE DONT EVEN HAVE ANY JUST A CRTOON ONE OF HIMSELF AND HE ALSO GOT BEST ENGRAVING AT THE SHOW I WENT TO AND HE BARELY HAD ANY
> *



Yeah his bike is more of a "Best use of accessories" type bike than Best Murals or Engraving but still one of my favorites.


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 24 2007, 09:21 PM~7076678
> *yo that bike is missing grips
> *


and some rims :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 24 2007, 06:30 PM~7070419
> *I agree on the wheels :thumbsdown:
> 
> I mean look how heavy those things look, probably weigh 20 lbs each? :dunno:
> 
> He has some nice concepts on the frame work though.  Nice ideas but at an LRM show he'd probably do good to take 3rd in the 16" Radical class.  No upholstery, no pinstriping, no murals, engraving looked like it was lightly scratched on there AFTER chroming....   Its a nice bike but point for point it wouldn't do good.  It might even get disqualified for not having its wheels on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 26 2007, 01:56 AM~7084536
> *and some rims  :uh:
> *



There they are. Oh wait, they're not mounted on the bike. Does that count? :dunno:

That bike is litterally "Off da chain" :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 25 2007, 04:56 PM~7084536
> *and some rims  :uh:
> *


i actually wanted to display my bike like that but have blades instead of wheels


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 25 2007, 07:34 AM~7080531
> *that guy beating wim is one of the reasons why he wont do the fresno show any more thats why i wont ever put a bike in a lg productions show the bike judge i think is from nieghborhood dreams i met him last time i entered my bike at the fresno show. see the thing is with alot of the bikes and cars from fresno the owners think cause they win a show in fresno it means they are top knotch shit as far as cars the only clubs i believe in fresno that are heavy  hitters is rollerz only and eastside car club all the others are wack to me same with the bike competition. me wimone and the fat dude with the yellow bike and wrinkled head and socios bike club i think where the heavy hitters at fresno show one year after that show i stopped showing my bike.
> *


u forgot showoffs cc n nokturnal


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 26 2007, 02:01 AM~7084588
> *u forgot showoffs cc n nokturnal
> *



Those two are more like Fast and the Furious type of car clubs aren't they? :dunno:

Don't get me wrong, they're both bad ass clubs but not really in the traditional Lowriding sense of the sport they're more like a spin off or something :dunno:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 25 2007, 03:02 PM~7084599
> *Those two are more like Fast and the Furious type of car clubs aren't they?  :dunno:
> 
> Don't get me wrong, they're both bad ass clubs but not really in the traditional Lowriding sense of the sport they're more like a spin off or something :dunno:
> *


nokturnal yea but not showoffs they got some nice lowriders


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 25 2007, 04:01 PM~7084588
> *u forgot showoffs cc n nokturnal
> *


I DONT REALLY COUNT THEM HAVENT SEEN MUCH RIDES FROM THEM BESIDES TRUCK OF THE YEAR AND THAT AINT TO SPECIAL EITHER JUST MY 2C


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 25 2007, 03:04 PM~7084621
> *I DONT REALLY COUNT THEM HAVENT SEEN MUCH RIDES FROM THEM BESIDES TRUCK OF THE YEAR AND THAT AINT TO SPECIAL EITHER JUST MY 2C
> *


ey but that blazer is fucken bad 
u also got thee individuals n viejitos


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 26 2007, 02:04 AM~7084614
> *nokturnal yea but not showoffs they got some nice lowriders
> *


I heard they don't allow any cars in the club that have wheels smaller than 20" That is probably Nokturnal.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 25 2007, 03:08 PM~7084656
> *I heard they don't allow any cars in the club that have wheels smaller than 20"  That is probably Nokturnal.
> *


nokturnal has some high standerds


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 26 2007, 02:10 AM~7084676
> *nokturnal has some high standerds
> *


 20" rims and 2 TVs minimum :dunno:

The thing with that is you can pour 100K into a car like that and it will barely win in its class. You gotta put money into the point makers like paint, body, upholstery, etc.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 26 2007, 11:00 AM~7084577
> *There they are.  Oh wait, they're not mounted on the bike.  Does that count?  :dunno:
> 
> That bike is litterally "Off da chain"  :thumbsup:
> *


thats a good ???? alot of show cars take the rims off to show the inside of the wheel wells and show the engraved disc brakes and so on but why cant a bike do that they might also be trying to sho the inside there might be some detail !


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 25 2007, 03:20 PM~7084779
> *20" rims and 2 TVs minimum :dunno:
> 
> The thing with that is you can pour 100K into a car like that and it will barely win in its class.  You gotta put money into the point makers like paint, body, upholstery, etc.
> *


not even close tony 
they got very high standers like custom front end alot are buying the rolsroyce front n putting them on tvs gotta be big gotta have a system they are very strict


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 25 2007, 05:22 PM~7084798
> *not even close tony
> they got very high standers like custom front end alot are buying the rolsroyce front n putting them on tvs gotta be big gotta have a system they are very strict
> *


a Custom Car Club, nice i like those rules


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 26 2007, 02:22 AM~7084798
> *not even close tony
> they got very high standers like custom front end alot are buying the rolsroyce front n putting them on tvs gotta be big gotta have a system they are very strict
> *


Now see that's a bit too strict for me. When they start telling you how you need to build your ride is :thumbsdown: You end up with everyone having the same shit on their rides.

I'm gonna build my ride how I want to build it according to MY standards


----------



## K LoLo

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 26 2007, 09:41 AM~7091500
> *Now see that's a bit too strict for me.  When they start telling you how you need to build your ride is :thumbsdown:  You end up with everyone having the same shit on their rides.
> 
> I'm gonna build my ride how I want to build it according to MY standards
> *


Word. Thats one of my clubs main things. You can get in as long as you show strong in my club. Doesn't matter how your ride is. We'll even take a 4X4 if they are willing to show.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Jan 26 2007, 07:54 PM~7092453
> *Word. Thats one of my clubs main things. You can get in as long as you show strong in my club. Doesn't matter how your ride is. We'll even take a 4X4 if they are willing to show.
> *



See that's how it should be. It should be about the members and what they bring to the table as a person not keeping people out of the club because they don't have this and that on their ride. I mean yeah you gotta set some kind of standards but there's a fine line between too much and just enough.


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 25 2007, 07:34 AM~7080531
> *that guy beating wim is one of the reasons why he wont do the fresno show any more thats why i wont ever put a bike in a lg productions show the bike judge i think is from nieghborhood dreams i met him last time i entered my bike at the fresno show. see the thing is with alot of the bikes and cars from fresno the owners think cause they win a show in fresno it means they are top knotch shit as far as cars the only clubs i believe in fresno that are heavy  hitters is rollerz only and eastside car club all the others are wack to me same with the bike competition. me wimone and the fat dude with the yellow bike and wrinkled head and socios bike club i think where the heavy hitters at fresno show one year after that show i stopped showing my bike.
> *


THANK YOU, FOR THE RECORD I BEAT THIS GUY ALL THE WAY AROUND, FROM UPHOLSTORY TO MURALS TO PLATING ALL THE WAY TO ENGRAVING, I SAW THE SCORE SHEET, BUT THE ONLY REASON THAT HE BEAT ME WAS BECAUSE THEY GAVE HIM 40+ POINTS FOR BODY MODS..... BUT I BEAT HIM HANDS DOWN AND EVERYONE KNEW IT, ITS FUNNY WHEN I WAS ON STAGE PROTESTING, THEY GAVE HIM THE SWEEPS CHECK AND HE WOULDNT STICK AROUND FOR THE PROTEST, HE TOOK THE CHECK AND RAN. I CALLED HIM OUT TO BRING BOTH BIKES ON STAGE AND LET EVERYONE JUDGE FOR THEMSELVES BUT HE WOULDNT DO IT AND HE RAN AWAY. HE KNEW I WON SWEEPSTAKES AND SO DID LG, BUT THEY COULDNT AFFORD TO WRITE 2 CHECKS SEEING HOW THEY ALREADY LET THE FIRST ONE GET AWAY. *( I WILL HAVE MY REVENGE!!!)*
AND FOR THE RECORD I BEAT OUT WILD SUSPENSE AT THE LG MONTEREY SHOW. I TOOK 8 SPECIALTY AWARDS TO HIS 1 "BEST BODY MODS" AWARD AND NO ONE HAS SEEN HIM SINCE. BUT HEY FOR THE RECORD HE COMES OFF KINDA RUDE BUT IF YOU KNEW HIM HE'S COOL BUT I DID GET HIM AT MONTEREY...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 26 2007, 11:21 PM~7094625
> *THANK YOU, FOR THE RECORD I BEAT THIS GUY ALL THE WAY AROUND, FROM UPHOLSTORY TO MURALS TO PLATING ALL THE WAY TO ENGRAVING, I SAW THE SCORE SHEET, BUT THE ONLY REASON THAT HE BEAT ME WAS BECAUSE THEY GAVE HIM 40+ POINTS FOR BODY MODS..... BUT I BEAT HIM HANDS DOWN AND EVERYONE KNEW IT, ITS FUNNY WHEN I WAS ON STAGE PROTESTING, THEY GAVE HIM THE SWEEPS CHECK AND HE WOULDNT STICK AROUND FOR THE PROTEST, HE TOOK THE CHECK AND RAN. I CALLED HIM OUT TO BRING BOTH BIKES ON STAGE AND LET EVERYONE JUDGE FOR THEMSELVES BUT HE WOULDNT DO IT AND HE RAN AWAY. HE KNEW I WON SWEEPSTAKES AND SO DID LG, BUT THEY COULDNT AFFORD TO WRITE 2 CHECKS SEEING HOW THEY ALREADY LET THE FIRST ONE GET AWAY. ( I WILL HAVE MY REVENGE!!!)
> AND FOR THE RECORD I BEAT OUT WILD SUSPENSE AT THE LG MONTEREY SHOW. I TOOK 8 SPECIALTY AWARDS TO HIS 1 "BEST BODY MODS" AWARD AND NO ONE HAS SEEN HIM SINCE.  BUT HEY FOR THE RECORD HE COMES OFF KINDA RUDE BUT IF YOU KNEW HIM HE'S COOL BUT I DID GET HIM AT MONTEREY...
> *


Yeah man it sucks how they give so many points for frame mods. You can have a POS bike but if its radical he has the upper hand only because of that, not because its quality and judges outside of LRM don't see it that way ya know?

I do hope to see you beat him at a show this year :thumbsup:


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 26 2007, 12:27 PM~7094685
> *Yeah man it sucks how they give so many points for frame mods.  You can have a POS bike but if its radical he has the upper hand only because of that, not because its quality and judges outside of LRM don't see it that way ya know?
> 
> I do hope to see you beat him at a show this year :thumbsup:
> *


ANCIENT CHINESE SECRET..................


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 26 2007, 11:34 PM~7094754
> *ANCIENT CHINESE SECRET..................
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 26 2007, 12:21 PM~7094625
> *THANK YOU, FOR THE RECORD I BEAT THIS GUY ALL THE WAY AROUND, FROM UPHOLSTORY TO MURALS TO PLATING ALL THE WAY TO ENGRAVING, I SAW THE SCORE SHEET, BUT THE ONLY REASON THAT HE BEAT ME WAS BECAUSE THEY GAVE HIM 40+ POINTS FOR BODY MODS..... BUT I BEAT HIM HANDS DOWN AND EVERYONE KNEW IT, ITS FUNNY WHEN I WAS ON STAGE PROTESTING, THEY GAVE HIM THE SWEEPS CHECK AND HE WOULDNT STICK AROUND FOR THE PROTEST, HE TOOK THE CHECK AND RAN. I CALLED HIM OUT TO BRING BOTH BIKES ON STAGE AND LET EVERYONE JUDGE FOR THEMSELVES BUT HE WOULDNT DO IT AND HE RAN AWAY. HE KNEW I WON SWEEPSTAKES AND SO DID LG, BUT THEY COULDNT AFFORD TO WRITE 2 CHECKS SEEING HOW THEY ALREADY LET THE FIRST ONE GET AWAY. ( I WILL HAVE MY REVENGE!!!)
> AND FOR THE RECORD I BEAT OUT WILD SUSPENSE AT THE LG MONTEREY SHOW. I TOOK 8 SPECIALTY AWARDS TO HIS 1 "BEST BODY MODS" AWARD AND NO ONE HAS SEEN HIM SINCE.  BUT HEY FOR THE RECORD HE COMES OFF KINDA RUDE BUT IF YOU KNEW HIM HE'S COOL BUT I DID GET HIM AT MONTEREY...
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 25 2007, 11:26 AM~7081339
> *Hey man Mario Moreno is a cool guy :twak:  His Wild Suspense bike is still in my own personal Hall of Fame of bikes.  Spring 2000 issue of LRB had his bike on the cover and when I saw it I was like
> *


I WAS HOPEING TO TAKE HIM OUT IN LOWRIDER NATIONALS LAST YEAR BUT HE WAS A NO SHOW :angry: ...I WANTED TO TAKE THAT BIKE OUT


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 26 2007, 07:33 PM~7098256
> *I WAS HOPEING TO TAKE HIM OUT IN LOWRIDER NATIONALS LAST YEAR BUT HE WAS A NO SHOW :angry: ...I WANTED TO TAKE THAT BIKE OUT
> *


fuck it u still won :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

YEA AND GOING BACK OVER THERE TO DEFEND IT  AND HOPEING HES THERE THIS YEAR


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 26 2007, 07:36 PM~7098289
> *YEA AND GOING BACK OVER THERE TO DEFEND IT  AND HOPEING HES THERE THIS YEAR
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 26 2007, 07:36 PM~7098289
> *YEA AND GOING BACK OVER THERE TO DEFEND IT  AND HOPEING HES THERE THIS YEAR
> *


He hasnt shown his bike for a few years. I think that after him and wim had a talk, he decided that he would retire.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 26 2007, 07:44 PM~7098363
> *He hasnt shown his bike for a few years. I think that after him and wim had a talk, he decided that he would retire.
> *


WASNT HE AT THE FRESNO SHOW LAST YEAR WHERE I MET U?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 26 2007, 07:45 PM~7098370
> *WASNT HE AT THE FRESNO SHOW LAST YEAR WHERE I MET U?
> *


I dont think so.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 26 2007, 07:46 PM~7098380
> *I dont think so.
> *


YEA HE WAS DONT U REMEMBER U WERE TELLLING ME THAT HE WOULD HAVE BEEN MY COMPETITON IF MY BIKE WOULD HAVE BEEN READY


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 26 2007, 07:47 PM~7098388
> *YEA HE WAS DONT U REMEMBER U WERE TELLLING ME THAT HE WOULD HAVE BEEN MY COMPETITON IF MY BIKE WOULD HAVE BEEN READY
> *


Unless you have pics then I dont remember.


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 26 2007, 07:48 PM~7098401
> *Unless you have pics then I dont remember.
> *


NAW I DONT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 26 2007, 08:45 PM~7098370
> *WASNT HE AT THE FRESNO SHOW LAST YEAR WHERE I MET U?
> *


yes it was there


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 26 2007, 08:17 PM~7098669
> *yes it was there
> *


with the chicken wire one huh


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 26 2007, 09:18 PM~7098684
> *with the chicken wire one huh
> *


and diamondplate


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 30 2007, 01:19 AM~7119469
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Already got your forks? Cool :thumbsup:


----------



## GrimReaper

ya goin to mock em up on something this week end when i get a lil heater in the back


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 30 2007, 01:26 AM~7119552
> *ya goin to mock em up on something this week end  when i get a lil heater in the back
> *


Cool man well lookin forward to it :thumbsup:


----------



## GrimReaper

thanks tony n taco that was some fast shiping got hear in like 3 days shit looks clean let me no when u ready to cut some other blade parts


----------



## GrimReaper

tttt


----------



## Spankz

tnt how much would ya charge to do sum custom hydro fork but mt design thinkin of 1 right now its cuz my primo (scrapin_pedals) buildin a bike


----------



## RO-BC

around 250


----------



## Spankz

ill see wat he thinkz his com miss up ill tell him 2morrow at school


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 29 2007, 07:28 PM~7120941
> *tttt
> *


mock it together grim


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 29 2007, 09:38 PM~7121677
> *mock it together grim
> *


to cold in the back house im a get a lil heater n got to get some bolts


----------



## fastcar2o3

Grim that ish is fire Looks good..good job guys TTT


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by fastcar2o3_@Jan 29 2007, 10:20 PM~7122105
> *Grim that ish is fire Looks good..good job guys TTT
> *


thanks homie


----------



## RO-BC

yeah boy do it up *****


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 29 2007, 10:23 PM~7122147
> *yeah boy do it up *****
> *


ya i will going to get some new bolts n then the lil heater an it b got i still got to work on the hopper so im tight i cant cuz is brick in the back


----------



## RO-BC

damn i aint heard that word in a inute BRICK lol


----------



## GrimReaper

lol think u should move back to the east coast


----------



## GrimReaper

ttt


----------



## GrimReaper

got to mock it up today uploadin the pixs now


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 30 2007, 06:03 PM~7130347
> *got to mock it up today  uploadin the pixs now
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 31 2007, 01:03 AM~7130347
> *got to mock it up today  uploadin the pixs now
> *


hurry up post post post post.................


----------



## RO-BC

ummmmm sometime today ruben


----------



## GrimReaper

sorry lost internet have em up in 5 mins i used the slam crown


----------



## RO-BC

slam crown wtf i gotta see this shit them fuckers gonna be way low wheel is gonna be really far out hurry up nucca


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 31 2007, 02:30 AM~7131136
> *slam crown wtf i gotta see this shit them fuckers gonna be way low wheel is gonna be really far out hurry up nucca
> *


hno:


----------



## RO-BC

dayum lower then a mother fucker


----------



## GrimReaper

the hardwear store call the 50 om me think they were wepones


----------



## TonyO

Damn that sits low as hell and the forks end up being perfectly level :thumbsup:

Those look bad ass with a slammer crown :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

ya but they look bad


----------



## GrimReaper

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: GrimReaper, TonyO, RO-BC
ROLLERZZ


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 30 2007, 04:33 PM~7131170
> *ya but they look bad
> *


bad as in good or bad as in bad


----------



## GrimReaper

bad as in gud
yall need to make me some other shit


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 31 2007, 02:34 AM~7131187
> *bad as in gud
> yall need to make me some other shit
> *


we're workin on it


----------



## RO-BC

glad u enjoy them ruben now go get them plated focker


----------



## GrimReaper

thats next


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 31 2007, 02:39 AM~7131244
> *thats next
> *


----------



## sic713

so yea.. i need to get forks made..

3 foot long
1/4 inch metal...
price??
cad design already draw.


----------



## 817Lowrider

DAYMN


----------



## RO-BC

NICE


----------



## sic713

get at me..let a ***** know.. 
im price shopping right now


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2007, 08:02 PM~7137657
> *so yea.. i need to get forks made..
> 
> 3 foot long
> 1/4 inch metal...
> price??
> cad design already draw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'll get back with you on that.


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 30 2007, 07:31 PM~7131148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2007, 10:02 AM~7137657
> *so yea.. i need to get forks made..
> 
> 3 foot long
> 1/4 inch metal...
> price??
> cad design already draw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


some of the areas on this design will have to be tweaked a lil but i think its a tight ass design


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 1 2007, 12:06 AM~7139808
> *some of the areas on this design will have to be tweaked a lil but i think its a tight ass design
> *


x2 we may have to move the top spear part a little further back so we can put the top hole there and maybe move the bottom part where it curves a little on the left to put the Tbar hole but it'll generally look at least 95% close to the original.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 31 2007, 02:06 PM~7139808
> *some of the areas on this design will have to be tweaked a lil but i think its a tight ass design
> *


im picky.. it cant be tweaked..


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 31 2007, 02:24 PM~7139959
> *x2 we may have to move the top spear part a little further back so we can put the top hole there and maybe move the bottom part where it curves a little on the left to put the Tbar hole but it'll generally look at least 95% close to the original.
> *


you wont have to make holes..
i got other things in store for these forks..
basically ass it sits is how it pose to look.. no holes..
ill drill them


----------



## RO-BC

it wont make the design diffrent just only the parts that are pretty much squished together


----------



## RO-BC

like where the s and the top of the t meet ya might need to open that up a lil bit


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2007, 12:25 AM~7139965
> *im picky.. it cant be tweaked..
> *


We'll do it as is but the overlapping lines have to go cuz this has to be a single flowing piece so in parts where you see like a little swoosh go on top of another piece, we'll have to take out the overlapping lines otherwize it might not look right when its cut.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 31 2007, 02:28 PM~7139997
> *like where the s and the top of the t meet ya might need to open that up a lil bit
> *


"i"
pendejo.. lol..


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 31 2007, 02:29 PM~7140011
> *We'll do it as is but the overlapping lines have to go cuz this has to be a single flowing piece so in parts where you see like a little swoosh go on top of another piece, we'll have to take out the overlapping lines otherwize it might not look right when its cut.
> *


over lapping lines are gettin engraved..
so no worry there.. the design will already draw in cad to my liking..all you gotta do is get it cut..


----------



## RO-BC

okie dokie send me the cad version with the measurments and shiot [email protected]


----------



## sic713

wheneva they get done.. still being draw..


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2007, 03:33 PM~7140055
> *wheneva they get done.. still being draw..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302

why not cut it in sections then weld them to overlap


----------



## RO-BC

its not gonna be a problem cutting i just wanted to make sure we was clear about some of the areas on it as long as he knows its gonna get engraved then we are golden


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 31 2007, 06:56 PM~7142558
> *why not cut it in sections then weld them to overlap
> *


naw.. got other plans


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 1 2007, 12:31 AM~7140028-->
> 
> 
> 
> over lapping lines are gettin engraved..
> so no worry there.. the design will already draw in cad to my liking..all you gotta do is get it cut..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not a problem on that then :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Feb 1 2007, 12:33 AM~7140055
> *wheneva they get done.. still being draw..
> *


Yeah man whenever its done send it to ROBC and we'll get you a quote. Make sure its the exact measurements you want.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 1 2007, 08:42 AM~7146764
> *not a problem on that then :thumbsup:
> Yeah man whenever its done send it to ROBC and we'll get you a quote.  Make sure its the exact measurements you want.
> *


yea it will be.. my homie still drawing it..


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by RO-BC+Jan 31 2007, 03:06 PM~7139808-->
> 
> 
> 
> some of the areas on this design will have to be tweaked a lil but i think its a tight ass design
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2007, 03:25 PM~7139965
> *im picky.. it cant be tweaked..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Jan 31 2007, 03:29 PM~7140011
> *We'll do it as is but the overlapping lines have to go cuz this has to be a single flowing piece so in parts where you see like a little swoosh go on top of another piece, we'll have to take out the overlapping lines otherwize it might not look right when its cut.
> *


i agree with tony, it can't be made exactly like that because of the overlapping lines


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 1 2007, 08:32 PM~7147470
> *i agree with tony, it can't be made exactly like that because of the overlapping lines
> *



 I'm shocked that you agree with me on something. I appologize for shytting in your topic earlier this week.

hmmm must be lent, you gave up being a ____ for lent or something? :dunno: (fill in the blank) :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

i was gonna type "i don't believe it, but i agree with tony" 

but i just didn't


----------



## TonyO




----------



## bad news

so umm any new parts ? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 2 2007, 07:31 PM~7161276
> *so umm any new parts ?  :biggrin:
> *


No, not for a while.


----------



## noe_from_texas

are you following me? :ugh: hey camarada :biggrin:


3 Members: noe_from_texas, socios b.c. prez, Gerardo5009


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 2 2007, 07:36 PM~7161346
> *are you following me?  :ugh:  hey camarada :biggrin:
> 3 Members: noe_from_texas, socios b.c. prez, Gerardo5009
> *


Hows it going buddy?


----------



## RO-BC

ttt


----------



## mortalkombat2




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 3 2007, 06:31 AM~7161276
> *so umm any new parts ?  :biggrin:
> *


Not yet but hopefully within a month if these damn shops get their head out their ass and get back with us :uh:


----------



## RO-BC

ok im open for shop on custom fenders 80 a set for two wheelers and 120 for trikes your design or mine


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 1 2007, 02:22 PM~7148264
> *  I'm shocked that you agree with me on something.  I appologize for shytting in your topic earlier this week.
> 
> hmmm must be lent, you gave up being a ____ for lent or something? :dunno:  (fill in the blank)  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
noe is good people.


----------



## noe_from_texas

:uh: 


what are you doing in the bikes forum?


----------



## RO-BC

TNT HAS STARTED A MYSPACE PAGE FOR ALL YOU MYSPACE JUNKIES AND WHORES HIT US UP AND ADD US TO YOUR PAGES


http://www.myspace.com/tntmetalworkz


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 8 2007, 09:41 AM~7207181
> *:uh:
> what are you doing in the bikes forum?
> *


watching your ass pedal by


----------



## DJLATIN

TONY O here it is


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 9 2007, 04:29 PM~7216890
> *watching your ass pedal by
> *



:roflmao: 

Thanks for that :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 9 2007, 05:23 PM~7217113
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TONY O here it is
> *


Damn thanks a lot. You are the photoshop master. :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

New order coming in 2 weeks. Got plaques, forks, steering wheel parts......

Pics will be posted once I get them


----------



## noe_from_texas

nice logo


----------



## Lownslow302

tony o PM a price on a 2 piece based on the one ROBC has on his bike


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 11 2007, 08:32 PM~7231567
> *nice logo
> *


Thanks


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 11 2007, 07:41 PM~7234295
> *Thanks
> *


tony pick up your phone :biggrin: i need to ask u something


----------



## RO-BC

his shit is off i think i just called him too that bastard


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 11 2007, 07:45 PM~7234324
> *his shit is off i think i just called him too that bastard
> *


damn him


----------



## bad news

some one call me !!!


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Feb 11 2007, 11:32 AM~7231567-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice logo
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Feb 11 2007, 07:41 PM~7234295
> *Thanks
> *



you see, i'm not always mean


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 11 2007, 07:23 PM~7234607
> *some one call me !!!
> *


fat ass


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2007, 06:39 PM~7234715
> *fat ass
> *


fucken nagger !


----------



## RO-BC

from nageria


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bad news+Feb 11 2007, 10:47 PM~7236322-->
> 
> 
> 
> fucken nagger !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha.. fatty fat fucker
> <!--QuoteBegin-RO-BC_@Feb 11 2007, 11:00 PM~7236413
> *from nageria
> *


no


----------



## RO-BC

FROM TEJAS


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC+Feb 12 2007, 04:45 AM~7234324-->
> 
> 
> 
> his shit is off i think i just called him too that bastard
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 12 2007, 04:50 AM~7234361
> *damn him
> *



I was busy doin my taxes this weekend :angry: 


WTF you want?


----------



## RO-BC

ttt


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 11 2007, 11:08 PM~7236491
> *FROM TEJAS
> *


texas...
fk that tejas crap


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2007, 12:05 PM~7238886
> *texas...
> fk that tejas crap
> *


nothin wrong with TEJAS
:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2007, 08:05 PM~7238886
> *texas...
> fk that tejas crap
> *


You dont like Tex-Mex? Put on your Paisa hat and ostrich boots and go boot scootin every Friday night? :dunno:


----------



## GrimReaper

toyn u got a pm


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2007, 11:05 AM~7238886
> *texas...
> fk that tejas crap
> *


X2


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Feb 12 2007, 08:32 PM~7239092
> *toyn u got a pm
> *


No I dont, send it again


----------



## GrimReaper

should have one now


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Feb 12 2007, 08:46 PM~7239201
> *should have one now
> *


got it


----------



## TonyO

Any interest in a set of PR Flag forks?


----------



## sic713

no


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 13 2007, 02:07 AM~7241695
> *no
> *


How about for the Puerto Ricans in da house?


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 12 2007, 05:08 PM~7241710
> *How about for the Puerto Ricans in da house?
> *


thats a cuban fork


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Feb 13 2007, 02:11 AM~7241733
> *thats a cuban fork
> *


Its Puerto Rico :angry:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## GrimReaper

NEED TO PUT A LIL MORE LIKE FLOW IN IT


----------



## TonyO

There will be a line of sword parts for sale including mufflers, steering wheels, and handlebars. I might do sissybars later if there's enough of a demand for them.

Hit me up if you're interested. RaidersSequal this is right up your ally buddy. Let me know if you want a steering wheel or mufflers done  

I decided to do something less radical, something universal for a lot of bikes out there. these parts can go on pirate bikes, Raiders bikes, Aladin type of themes, sultans, etc.

Here's the steering wheel:










Forks designed to better fit your bike so you have about as much turning radius as a stock set of bent forks:










Here's a new item, the sword muffler.












These are a limited edition series. I only plan on ordering 5 sets of these parts so place your order NOW!


----------



## EC7Five

Now this stuff is nice. I like the sword forks...doesn't look like they would really have to be for just a sword theme bike only, they actually look pretty universal. :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Feb 15 2007, 06:35 PM~7267154
> *Now this stuff is nice. I like the sword forks...doesn't look like they would really have to be for just a sword theme bike only, they actually look pretty universal. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man


----------



## GrimReaper

that shit look tight


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Feb 15 2007, 04:58 PM~7267255
> *that shit look tight
> *


you damm right


----------



## the bone collector




----------



## noe_from_texas

designs are looking better tony, good job dude


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 15 2007, 07:32 PM~7267471
> *designs are looking better tony, good job dude
> *


Thanks. I think the swords came out pretty nice. They're clean and simple ya know? I think these are gonna look bad ass engraved and chromed. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

i think they will also


----------



## TonyO

Fixed Taco's Backplate. It is ready for cutting. Any interest in these?


----------



## bad news

anything yet hows the the judging going :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 22 2007, 12:53 AM~7318485
> *anything yet hows the the judging going  :biggrin:
> *


Ugh we're busy as beavers but we're trying to get some decisions made.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 21 2007, 01:59 PM~7318533
> *Ugh we're busy as beavers but we're trying to get some decisions made.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LowerDinU

how much for dez? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Feb 22 2007, 02:20 AM~7319329
> *how much for dez?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those aren't made yet but will retail for $165 + shipping. I should have them in about a month. Lower price because they're not as radical as our other designs but still laser cut with clean perfect edges ready for plating or engraving or both


----------



## LowerDinU

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 21 2007, 07:23 PM~7319367
> *Those aren't made yet but will retail for $165 + shipping.  I should have them in about a month.  Lower price because they're not as radical as our other designs but still laser cut with clean perfect edges ready for plating or engraving or both
> *


and rideable under what you told me b4?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Feb 22 2007, 10:20 AM~7323675
> *and rideable under what you told me b4?
> *



Those should be ridable because the design will allow for a turning radius about what you get from a stock set of bent forks if not more turning.

BUT like I said these are intended for "show purpose only" In other words we take no liability if you're 7" tall 350 lbs and try to sit your big ass and put all that weight on it, or if you're a stick man but you try to pull a Tony Hawk down the stairs on it :roflmao: I mean hey its a lowrider right? Ride it low and slow.


----------



## LowerDinU

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 22 2007, 11:10 AM~7324866
> *Those should be ridable because the design will allow for a turning radius about what you get from a stock set of bent forks if not more turning.
> 
> BUT like I said these are intended for "show purpose only"  In other words we take no liability if you're 7" tall 350 lbs and try to sit your big ass and put all that weight on it, or if you're a stick man but you try to pull a Tony Hawk down the stairs on it :roflmao:  I mean hey its a lowrider right?  Ride it low and slow.
> *


:roflmao: and thatz the way i do :biggrin: when you make a set can you put them on a bike and take a pic plzz thx in advance homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

we're about to announce the winners of the fork design, stay tuned, we're down to two finalists.


----------



## bad news

post them already mutha fucka shit busting all balls like this ! :uh:


----------



## TonyO

Thug Passion plaque and Blade steering wheel 



















Got other parts but they're secret projects, can't post them on here :tears:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Feb 22 2007, 02:20 AM~7319329
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Brought to life. Not exact design, it will be redesigned to the one above because it is more functional.


----------



## RO-BC

tnt ttmft


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 26 2007, 02:46 PM~7355646
> *post them already mutha fucka shit busting all balls like this !  :uh:
> *



x2 :uh:


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 1 2007, 08:49 AM~7380827
> *x2  :uh:
> *


way late homie lowrider wiz won


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 1 2007, 06:54 PM~7380861
> *way late homie lowrider wiz won
> *


He's in a different time zone :dunno:


----------



## GrimReaper

looks gud tony like the plaque


----------



## RO-BC




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 7 2007, 08:35 PM~7427683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hell yeah that's what I'm talkin about. Can't wait to see that dipped in chrome :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 7 2007, 12:35 PM~7427683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how you gonnna turn?




j/p fool


aye it is hella nice though :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713

look damn good

i would ahte to see how much they cost to get dip...

damn my forks are gunna suck


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Mar 7 2007, 09:12 PM~7428032-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Props to JUSTDEEZ for doing the CAD scaling on the drawing for that :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Mar 7 2007, 09:13 PM~7428044
> *look damn good
> 
> i would ahte to see how much they cost to get dip...
> 
> damn my forks are gunna suck
> *



:burn:


----------



## RO-BC

shouldnt be to much for plating with my hook up that i got right now even engraving on all my parts lol i just hope this is a sign sayin imma be done with my bike this year if so pinnacle watch out lol j/k but i gaurantee imma leave my mark in the full custom class


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 7 2007, 10:25 PM~7428482
> *shouldnt be to much for plating with my hook up that i got right now even engraving on all my parts lol i just hope this is a sign sayin imma be done with my bike this year if so pinnacle watch out lol j/k but i gaurantee imma leave my mark in the full custom class
> *


Watch out Pinnacle, Wolverine, Freddy, and MOS cuz Taco is bustin out and if he don't win he'll just tip your shyt over :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC

yeah what tony said fools lol


----------



## AMB1800

lookin good


----------



## 817Lowrider

real nice
is that for sale or its for your bike


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 7 2007, 10:49 PM~7428641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> real nice
> is that for sale or its for your bike
> *


its for his bike but we can do crazy parts like that for you if you want.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 7 2007, 02:52 PM~7428665
> *its for his bike but we can do crazy parts like that for you if you want.
> *


pm sent


----------



## RO-BC

my bike my bike my bike


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 7 2007, 09:35 AM~7427683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they look like palm trees are they suppose to look like palm trees i like palm trees whats with the palm trees :around: :around: :around: 




on the real thought they look bad ass are


----------



## LowerDinU

never even crossed my mind bout palm trees till u said summin lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Mar 8 2007, 04:25 AM~7431397
> *never even crossed my mind bout palm trees till u said summin lol
> *


Yeah me too :dunno:

Naw they're just supposed to be a crazy ass design, nothing specific.


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 8 2007, 07:00 AM~7435393
> *Yeah me too :dunno:
> 
> Naw they're just supposed to be a crazy ass design, nothing specific.
> *


oh


----------



## RO-BC

im doing a palms casino bike so yeah they palm trees if ya look close enough you will see a monkey swingin from them


----------



## EC7Five

And if you look super close under a high powered microscope you can see two seagulls humping.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Mar 8 2007, 09:30 PM~7436561
> *And if you look super close under a high powered microscope you can see two seagulls humping.
> *



:roflmao: Tru dat, we had that laser engraved on them.


----------



## TonyO

TNT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 7 2007, 10:35 AM~7427683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SIC'


----------



## TonyO

Sword line will be coming out in a few weeks. I should have them at the San Bernardino show.


----------



## RO-BC

another frame done by me


----------



## sic713

gay...





















talkin bout the maker,not the bike..
lol





























j/p
dont call me a hater


----------



## TonyO

TNT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 22 2007, 06:15 AM~7048725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Enforcer forks


----------



## RO-BC

plaque brackets for mini plaques made from scratch twist and all let me know if anyone is interested in one i will try and sell these chromed so may take a lil bit to figure price for it but im hoping around 50 bucks for them mabey less will have this one finished tomorrow


----------



## RO-BC




----------



## Rusty193

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 14 2007, 07:34 PM~7478763
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Mar 14 2007, 07:52 PM~7479252
> *what's that supposed to be?
> *


look like bumpers


----------



## Rusty193

:biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by Rusty193+Mar 14 2007, 08:52 PM~7479252-->
> 
> 
> 
> what's that supposed to be?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RO-BC_@Mar 14 2007, 07:33 PM~7478757
> *plaque brackets for mini plaques made from scratch twist and all let me know if anyone is interested in one i will try and sell these chromed so may take a lil bit to figure price for it but im hoping around 50 bucks for them mabey less will have this one finished tomorrow
> *


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Mar 14 2007, 07:00 PM~7479311
> *looks like crap
> *


ha!


----------



## TonyO

Its a bracket that connects to the back of a bannana seat to hold a plaque.

Its raw guys , of course its not perfect yet, its not finished :uh:


----------



## RO-BC

looks like crap huh imma finish it today i know the welds and shit are still visible but that will all be taken care of imma be makin a handfull of these and getting them plated for our club if any other bike club wants some made let me know so i can get measurments for your plaques and to the guy who said looks like crap well your mom looks like crap nugga


----------



## Rusty193




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Mar 15 2007, 11:16 PM~7484805
> *That's why your business will never go anywhere. RO-BC is the boat anchor! talkin' trash and being a punk! Not vey professional at all, feel sorry for you TonyO, he's draggin you down! RO-BC you are pathetic!
> *


:uh:

So I guess being backed up 4 weeks on orders cuz you got peeps from all over the country askin for parts is just spinning our wheels going no where? :dunno: Damn :tears:


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Mar 15 2007, 01:16 PM~7484805
> *That's why your business will never go anywhere. RO-BC is the boat anchor! talkin' trash and being a punk! Not vey professional at all, feel sorry for you TonyO, he's draggin you down! RO-BC you are pathetic!
> *


first off mister rusty you dont know anything bout our buisness we dont expect to make lots of money on layitlow cause all there is in here a bunch of the times is people like you talkin crap second i aint no punk anyone who knows me or who has met me will tell ya im not even close third your the one tellin me my work is crap when ya didnt even finish reading what i posted sayin it wasnt done yet so i dont appreciate you coming in here talkin your shit so let me tell ya homie your pathetic and everything bout you. im real bout shit im not gonna hold what i gotta say back for anything just to let ya know we are doin fine as a buisness even people i have had a problem with in here know me by now they have conversated with me in person or on the phone and they know im professional and try to work things out for them so dont even start cause your in the group of people who will never confront me in person. if ya want to ask me where i will be and i will tell ya so go in someone elses topic and run your dick sucker dont do it here besides out buisness is gonna be offerin people so many deals they wont be able to refuse and thats a fact


----------



## RO-BC

anyways back to the topic sorry for the interuption everyone no big deal just another person puttin in his negative two cents in the wrong way 

there aint nutin wrong with sayin somethin negative but word it right instead of tryin to prove a point


----------



## TonyO

The parts will speak for themselves. ROBC can tell ya we got a lot of chit in the works right now :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC

for realz


----------



## LowerDinU

hows the rideable forks cummin? any picz yet :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

they all rideable so far even blade forks just make a wide turn on them


----------



## NaturalHighII

ey tony was up with what we talked about in phx


----------



## RO-BC

secret project huh how come ya didnt talk to me too lol 
o waite i was posted on the wall being cool lol


----------



## NaturalHighII

NAH PM ME AND ILL TELL YOU ABOUT IT,


----------



## RO-BC

ok


----------



## Rusty193




----------



## Rusty193




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Mar 16 2007, 12:40 AM~7485238
> *you proved my point! clown shoes!
> *



bah!


----------



## D Twist

Let it go RO-BC, he's just some little kid rattling your cage!


----------



## RO-BC

im actually gettin a kick out of it i was wrong bout the kid hes actually funny 

CLOWN SHOES lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 16 2007, 12:55 AM~7485330
> *im actually gettin a kick out of it i was wrong bout the kid hes actually funny
> 
> CLOWN SHOES lol
> *


:roflmao:

Naw man we're always gonna have haters. I try to let it slide ya know? I mean hell let haters hate. 

Monday I'll be posting pics of some of our latest items if I get them in this weekend so be on the lookout for the Blade Steering wheel


----------



## RO-BC

clown shoes lol


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 15 2007, 06:18 PM~7485486
> *clown shoes lol
> *


that is a good one! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC

almost like ass clown 

wow that guy is funny


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 16 2007, 01:28 AM~7485559
> *almost like ass clown
> 
> wow that guy is funny
> *



You're an ass clown that wears clown shoes. All you need is the big red nose, flower that squirts water, and a hat :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 15 2007, 02:41 PM~7485243
> *bah!
> *


bah humbug


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 16 2007, 01:33 AM~7485598
> *bah humbug
> *


x scrooge 




:roflmao:


----------



## ozzylowrider

Got anymore designs to post up, i just went through all the pages in this topic coz ihavent seen it before and the designs are slowly getting better and better :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC

thanx ozzy im still waiting on info on the molds i will pay shippin on them bro


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 15 2007, 02:30 PM~7485579
> *You're an ass clown that wears clown shoes.  All you need is the big red nose, flower that squirts water, and a hat :thumbsup:
> *


and a poke a dot bow


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Mar 15 2007, 03:37 PM~7485638
> *and a poke a dot bow
> *


and the horn should sound like this "bahh humbugg"


----------



## RO-BC

baaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hummmmmmmmbug lol honk honk honk


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 16 2007, 01:34 AM~7485616
> *Got anymore designs to post up, i just went through all the pages in this topic coz ihavent seen it before and the designs are slowly getting better and better  :thumbsup:
> *


by Tuesday I hope to have pics of some new parts. In a couple weeks I'll have a ton of new stuff. I'll have a lot of new stuff by the San Bernadino show.


----------



## EC7Five

Taco sits on his bike backwards with no seat. :yessad:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Mar 15 2007, 04:17 PM~7485896
> *Taco sits on his bike backwards with no seat. :yessad:
> *


ha.. crushed velvet dildo


----------



## EC7Five

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 15 2007, 03:19 PM~7485916
> *ha.. crushed velvet dildo
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC

that reminds me your mom asked me bout the velvet dildo tell her to stop leaving it at my house lol


----------



## EC7Five

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 15 2007, 03:32 PM~7486001
> *that reminds me your mom asked me bout the velvet dildo tell her to stop leaving it at my house lol
> *


swing and a misssss


----------



## Y U H8TIN

uffin:


----------



## TonyO

Taco's Steering wheels for sale. $75 each raw unplated.


----------



## TonyO

Plaques we did for the Thugg Passion car, RO member


----------



## TonyO

ready for polishing and plating


----------



## TonyO

Blade Steering wheels $75 each plus shipping, raw and unplated.

We can get anything engraved and chromed for an extra charge. Just let us know how you want your part finished.


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 18 2007, 01:11 AM~7499770
> *Blade Steering wheels  $75 each plus shipping, raw and unplated.
> 
> We can get anything engraved and chromed for an extra charge.  Just let us know how you want your part finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TonyO

closeup. yes the ends are bent up to give it more of a steering wheel look when mounted.


----------



## TonyO

Sword forks for all your pirate bikes, raiders, sultan, Aladin, etc type of themes. These are cut and designed to fit on your bike and provide the same turning radious if not more than a stock set of bent forks

$175/set plus shipping. 











That's all for now. I'll be posting pics of our latest and greatest in a couple weeks. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Blade steering wheels, Taco steering wheels, blade forks, and Thugg Passion plaques are all done in 3/16" thick mild steel.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 18 2007, 03:21 AM~7499783
> *Blade steering wheels, Taco steering wheels, blade forks, and Thugg Passion plaques are all done in 3/16" thick mild steel.
> *


I thought you were going with 1/4 inch bro


----------



## noe_from_texas

good work amigo


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 18 2007, 12:38 AM~7499705
> *Taco's Steering wheels  for sale.  $75 each raw unplated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not a bad price.. :biggrin:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 18 2007, 01:38 AM~7499705
> *Taco's Steering wheels  for sale.  $75 each raw unplated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


chromeplaters nightmare


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 18 2007, 11:44 PM~7504142
> *chromeplaters nightmare
> *


why cus there bent or what


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 18 2007, 09:45 PM~7504156
> *why cus there bent or what
> *


tight corners and spaces..sharp points..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

And there not going to plated all the way on the inside edges.


----------



## excalibur

thats why its wise to polish the part as good as possible before sending out to be plated.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 18 2007, 08:29 PM~7500720
> *I thought you were going with 1/4 inch bro
> *


We can go with either thickness but these still came out very nice in 3/16" I don't like going 1/4" thick on forks because of the additional weight it adds but we can do forks that thick for _*NO*_ additional charge on custom orders or whatever


----------



## RO-BC

tnt ttt


----------



## TonyO

OK I guess I had two files with the same name. Here's the Taco Steering Wheel again.


----------



## RO-BC

we are offering plating and engraving on parts engraving is show quality we will have pics soon of some of our products being engraved


----------



## AMB1800

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2007, 02:36 AM~7504887
> *We can go with either thickness but these still came out very nice in 3/16"  I don't like going 1/4" thick on forks because of the additional weight it adds but we can do forks that thick for NO  additional charge on custom orders or whatever
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 19 2007, 07:55 AM~7505718
> *we are offering plating and engraving on parts engraving is show quality we will have pics soon of some of our products being engraved
> *


do u have a known engraver or just some fo with a darmell doing them?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 19 2007, 10:50 PM~7507457
> *do u have a known engraver or just some fo with a darmell doing them?
> *


Our engraver has done work on high profile cars in the industry. You will see a completed set of Enforcer forks engraved and chromed at the San Bernardino show.


----------



## eric ramos

so its some club member dude who knows how to engrave 
so its not hernan , cortez , salas , wim , rudy pena ?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 19 2007, 10:54 PM~7507483
> *so its some club member dude who knows how to engrave
> so its not hernan , cortez , salas , wim , rudy pena ?
> *


Those are the names you've heard of on LIL. This guy you have not heard of and NO he's not an RO member. Just because you haven't heard of him doesn't mean he doesn't produce quality engraving. There's plenty of talent out there unheard of but they're up there in quality


----------



## RO-BC

the guy who is engraving for us has done work on sunset dreams truck of the year and other lowriders he also does glass work too i will post pics right now of some of the shit he does


----------



## RO-BC

here is some of his work our enforcer fork is done but is going threw the plating process so soon we will have that posted as well


----------



## eric ramos

nice work then  :thumbsup: i like the knockoff the best


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 19 2007, 04:11 PM~7507589
> *nice work then  :thumbsup: i like the knockoff the best
> *


x2 knockoff is the shit


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 19 2007, 11:11 PM~7507589
> *nice work then  :thumbsup: i like the knockoff the best
> *


Yeah I like the work he did on the knockoffs too.

Once we have the parts engraved and plated we'll start offering package deals. We plan on holding a special for the first set of enforcer forks. $350 engraved and chromed and show ready.


----------



## RO-BC

i knew yyou would like the pics 
he is a good engraver his turnaround time is even better pretty much as fast as you want it back he will have it done


----------



## eric ramos

u have his ########? or somting lol


----------



## RO-BC

he gets down for real even on glass


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 18 2007, 12:38 AM~7499705
> *Taco's Steering wheels  for sale.  $75 each raw unplated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


There only one left cause one of those is going to be shipped to the dirty bay. Thanks TonyO :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 20 2007, 07:43 PM~7517960
> *There only one left cause one of those is going to be shipped to the dirty bay. Thanks TonyO :thumbsup:
> *


hum.. good choice.. your gunna need some bad ass parts for the frame im building u


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 20 2007, 07:59 PM~7518067
> *hum.. good choice.. your gunna need some bad ass parts for the frame im building u
> *


I already have the part getting made its just time now to build the entire bike together and getting back from different people


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 20 2007, 08:43 PM~7517960
> *There only one left cause one of those is going to be shipped to the dirty bay. Thanks TonyO :thumbsup:
> *


NICE. WANT TO SEE SOMETHING I HELPED WITH. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 21 2007, 05:59 AM~7518067
> *hum.. good choice.. your gunna need some bad ass parts for the frame im building u*


Another Sic713 creation in the works


----------



## RO-BC

ttt


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 21 2007, 07:25 AM~7520722
> *Another Sic713 creation in the works
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

todays new project turntable frame


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 22 2007, 12:35 PM~7529160
> *todays new project turntable frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good i think i can make one of em


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 19 2007, 01:15 PM~7507612
> *u have his ########? or somting lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

TTS


----------



## ozzylowrider

When some more new parts coming out...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 27 2007, 02:37 AM~7556094
> *When some more new parts coming out...
> *


We should have our next order in next week. I'll try to post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

super


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 28 2007, 10:42 PM~7569880
> *super
> *


Actually I can only post a pic of ONE thing from this upcoming order. The rest is a secret project for a customer.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 28 2007, 11:52 AM~7569997
> *Actually I can only post a pic of ONE thing from this upcoming order.  The rest is a secret project for a customer.
> *


hmmm.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 28 2007, 12:52 PM~7569997
> *Actually I can only post a pic of ONE thing from this upcoming order.  The rest is a secret project for a customer.
> *


FUCK SECRETS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:werd:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 28 2007, 10:55 PM~7570028
> *FUCK SECRETS!!!!!!!!!
> *



I guess we won't be recommending YOU for a job with the FBI or CIA anytime soon :scrutinize:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 28 2007, 12:06 PM~7570127
> *I guess we won't be recommending YOU for a job with the FBI or CIA anytime soon :scrutinize:
> *


do i qualify.


----------



## TonyO

New parts should be in today. I'll post pics as soon as I get them.


----------



## LowerDinU

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 6 2007, 10:48 AM~7630400
> *New parts should be in today.  I'll post pics as soon as I get them.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 6 2007, 06:48 AM~7630400
> *New parts should be in today.  I'll post pics as soon as I get them.
> *


great.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 6 2007, 04:37 PM~7633224
> *great.
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 28 2007, 11:55 AM~7570028
> *FUCK SECRETS!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

pics?


----------



## TonyO

Not yet, damn UPS driver is bein slow :angry:


----------



## TonyO

TNT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 8 2007, 09:42 AM~7643334
> *pics?
> *


weres the pics!! im gonna go take a piss. and when i come back i want to see pics damit. :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 12 2007, 01:29 AM~7669158
> *weres the pics!! im gonna go take a piss. and when i come back i want to see pics damit. :angry:
> *



Better make it a long piss bro, parts still arent in yet


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 11 2007, 02:33 PM~7669187
> *Better make it a long piss bro, parts still arent in yet
> *


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 8 2007, 10:37 AM~7643318
> *X2
> *


Nice fenders by the way!!! :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Apr 11 2007, 02:48 PM~7669286
> *Nice fenders by the way!!! :0
> *


 :dunno: What fenders?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

ttt


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Mar 28 2007, 10:55 PM~7570028-->
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK SECRETS!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 8 2007, 08:37 PM~7643318
> *X2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Apr 12 2007, 04:31 AM~7670295
> *:dunno: What fenders?
> *













Uh huh :scrutinize: Don't talk to ME about secrets 

:roflmao:

I ain't the one that busted you out though that's your good pal that posted them


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 12 2007, 10:23 AM~7674297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh  :scrutinize:  Don't talk to ME about secrets
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> I ain't the one that busted you out though that's your good pal that posted them
> *


thats not his fender fool that fender goes on this bike.LMAO


----------



## GrimReaper

were the new parts at tony


----------



## RO-BC

either way they are nice fenders who cut those


----------



## RO-BC

either way they are nice fenders who cut those


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 12 2007, 11:05 AM~7674531
> *either way they are nice fenders who cut those
> *


They are from krazy kreations here in Fort Worth


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper+Apr 12 2007, 06:30 PM~7674336-->
> 
> 
> 
> were the new parts at tony
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still getting cut. A couple of the parts I was getting done phucked up so they have to be recut :banghead:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RO-BC_@Apr 12 2007, 07:05 PM~7674530
> *either way they are nice fenders who cut those
> *


x4 :0


----------



## RO-BC

ok people here are a set of enforcer forks engraved and chrome 


































bling bling blang :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 12 2007, 06:04 PM~7677761
> *ok people here are a set of enforcer forks engraved and chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bling bling blang :0
> *


damn you going to blind some homies lol looks good


----------



## RO-BC

hell yeah thanx bro hit me up i need to ask you something


----------



## RO-BC

ttt


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 12 2007, 04:04 PM~7677761
> *ok people here are a set of enforcer forks engraved and chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bling bling blang :0
> *


godam thats good chrome. got my eyes a lil watery.did your engraver do that


----------



## RO-BC

diffrent guy but my hook up still


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 12 2007, 07:23 AM~7674297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh  :scrutinize:  Don't talk to ME about secrets
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> I ain't the one that busted you out though that's your good pal that posted them
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Those aint my fenders. :biggrin: You guys fell for it. :yes:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 12 2007, 06:57 PM~7678762
> *diffrent guy but my hook up still
> *


wheres your engraver located


----------



## GrimReaper

can u get me the chromers info homie


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 13 2007, 10:04 AM~7677761
> *ok people here are a set of enforcer forks engraved and chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bling bling blang :0
> *


damn that looks nice  ....is that a motorola L7 you using there? :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 12 2007, 05:04 PM~7677761
> *ok people here are a set of enforcer forks engraved and chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bling bling blang :0
> *



how much did he charge you to get them plated and engraved....


----------



## LowerDinU

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 12 2007, 08:04 PM~7677761
> *ok people here are a set of enforcer forks engraved and chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bling bling blang :0
> *


holy badass!!!! :0


----------



## RO-BC

ok to answer yalls questions first off the engraver is located in fresno he is my primo as far as price 

for fully engraved front and back its 250 bucks wich is a hell of alot cheaper then hernan or anyone else they charge ab out 100 to 150 a side for wht i have here it is only some of the front areas its about 150 for both pieces wich is still a good price now i got a quote for someone elses bike i cant tell ya who or what the pieces look like but handle bars forks and sisy bar fully engraved on just the showing side its gonna be 600 bucks prices vary depending on what yall want but i can assure you he does very good work


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 12 2007, 10:07 PM~7678831
> *can u get me the chromers info homie
> *


----------



## RO-BC

pm sent ruben


----------



## 817Lowrider

I got some memory cards for that phone LMK
hook you up with a deal
Oh yeah nice forks. mad props :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC

hook it up with the memory cards bro 

ok these pics are a piece off a harley they are triple chrome so the engraving was done on top of the chrome as long as its triple chrome it will not tarnish or rust or anything and still have the deep engraving look very nice work


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 13 2007, 01:08 AM~7681092
> *hook it up with the memory cards bro
> 
> ok these pics are a piece off a harley they are triple chrome so the engraving was done on top of the chrome as long as its triple chrome it will not tarnish or rust or anything and still have the deep engraving look very nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 12 2007, 09:11 PM~7680015
> *ok to answer yalls questions first off the engraver is located in fresno he is my primo as far as price
> 
> for fully engraved front and back its 250 bucks wich is a hell of alot cheaper then hernan or anyone else they charge ab out 100 to 150 a side for wht i have here it is only some of the front areas its about 150 for both pieces wich is still a good price now i got a quote for someone elses bike i cant tell ya who or what the pieces look like but handle bars forks and sisy bar fully engraved on just the showing side its gonna be 600 bucks  prices vary depending on what yall want but i can assure you he does very good work
> *



so what was the price to engrave and plate them...the enforcer forks


----------



## RO-BC

260


----------



## RO-BC

ok guys here is a lil bit better pic of the engraving the chrome is so damn brite i cant get a good pic also tnt does it again new forks we just cut out gonna be getting the full treatment


----------



## RO-BC

ttmft


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 12 2007, 11:08 PM~7681092
> *hook it up with the memory cards bro
> 
> ok these pics are a piece off a harley they are triple chrome so the engraving was done on top of the chrome as long as its triple chrome it will not tarnish or rust or anything and still have the deep engraving look very nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is interting realy intrestin


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

HOW MUCH FOR THE ENGRAVING AND THE CHROMING


----------



## RO-BC

on what depends what ya want for engraving price and as far as chroming bro depends on size and if ya want str8 chrome or ya want tripple chrome(best thing) if ya show me a picture of a part i might be able to give you a ruff estimate


----------



## RO-BC

if your wondering how much we paid for our fork to get done about 260 total chrome and engraved with our hook up for anyone else it will be a lil more but not much


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 13 2007, 09:24 PM~7687447
> *on what depends what ya want for engraving price and as far as chroming bro depends on size and if ya want str8 chrome or ya want tripple chrome(best thing) if ya show me a picture of a part i might be able to give you a ruff estimate
> *


THOSE PUMPS I GOT THE 2ND PAIR


----------



## RO-BC

for engraving your lookin at 150 plating i wanna say another 100 not sure on that he would have to see them for plating


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 13 2007, 09:33 PM~7687496
> *for engraving your lookin at 150 plating i wanna say another 100 not sure on that he would have to see them for plating
> *


THE ONES FROM BABOSO


----------



## slo

plating looks nice


----------



## AMB1800

:0 :0 you guys are going to hook me up for the '08 season seriously!!!! gotta make some designs for my parts and send them to you guys!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN

nice quality engraving.


----------



## noe_from_texas

good stuff taco


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 14 2007, 08:56 AM~7689005
> *good stuff taco
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider

pm me a quote on these as fender braces


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2007, 10:25 PM~7692732
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm me a quote on these as fender braces
> *


na


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 15 2007, 12:26 AM~7692742
> *na
> *


you dont like it


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

do domethin to match yo frame


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 15 2007, 12:50 AM~7692903
> *do domethin to match yo frame
> *


I think they match








maybe not :dunno:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

my parts... for my jason bike
sissy bar








handle bars








and the forks 








wat yall think


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 14 2007, 10:50 PM~7692903
> *do domethin to match yo frame
> *


SHUT UP TE LOOK GOOD


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2007, 10:52 PM~7692916
> *I think they match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe not  :dunno:
> *


I think the rear fender is going to be solid enough to where you wont need a fender brace. And a brace in that position isnt going to help your fender. It would need to be all the way at the end of the fender. I dont think you will need any for the back but work on two for the front.


----------



## 817Lowrider

cool


----------



## RO-BC

glad yall like the forks ask tony how they look i gave them to him yesterday at the show and him and everyone else who seen them where like daaaaaaaamnnnnnn especially on the chrome


----------



## luxuriousloc's

how about forks similar to these??how much??


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Apr 16 2007, 07:42 AM~7701648
> *how about forks similar to these??how much??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 u mean cutout engrsaved and chrome or just engraving and chrome


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 16 2007, 09:45 AM~7702030
> *u mean cutout engrsaved and chrome or just engraving and chrome
> *


forks similar to those....thats my homies bike i want some forks similar to them


----------



## RO-BC

pm sent bro


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Apr 16 2007, 07:42 AM~7701648
> *how about forks similar to these??how much??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I HAVE ANOTHER SET OF THOSE I'LL HOOK YOU UP


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 16 2007, 10:32 AM~7702346
> *pm sent bro
> *


thanx homie


----------



## RO-BC

that sounds like a good idea right there


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 16 2007, 10:33 AM~7702349
> *I HAVE ANOTHER SET OF THOSE I'LL HOOK YOU UP
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 15 2007, 12:25 AM~7692732
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm me a quote on these as fender braces
> *


4 of these as fender braces get me a quote please


----------



## RO-BC

ttt


----------



## GrimReaper

tony im a get to u soon about the rest of my parts


----------



## TonyO

Any interest in this tribal sprocket? We're doing sprockets now so send your design if you got ideas.


----------



## TonyO

I will try to post pics of the new parts tonight or tomorrow morning. I cant post pics of the entire order though since they're a secret project for a customer (No, not me, not X trike, someone else that hit me up)


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

you can send them to me. i wont tell


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 18 2007, 08:55 PM~7720011
> *you can send them to me.  i wont tell
> *


:nono:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 18 2007, 12:57 PM~7720019
> *:nono:
> *


at least let me see them if theyre something i did.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 18 2007, 08:58 PM~7720028
> *at least let me see them if theyre something i did.
> *


Its nothin you did 




Oh and for all those wondering, sprockets will be $45 for any design (within reason)


----------



## RO-BC

tony hit me up


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 18 2007, 10:01 AM~7720050
> *
> Oh and for all those wondering, sprockets will be $45 for any design (within reason)
> *


not bad. ill get at you later.


----------



## ozzylowrider

Sprokets are pretty cheap.

Are you going to do a set of parts like Toyshop Custom's Graphic Parts ? My new bike is kinda based around that graphic style, and it would be good to get me osme matching parts, and im sure others would be interested aswell


----------



## RO-BC

pretty much we rather do personalized stuff for people. i dont think we are ever gonna satisfy people with our own designs as for one of things i think we will do that more if do our own designs it will be neutral stuff like the sword or some sprokets its better this way i think every now and then you will probably see a new fok design or somethng


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

wat yall think bout my bike parts design
these r the forks








the handlebars








the siisybar








comments on this


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 18 2007, 03:27 PM~7722207
> *wat yall think bout my bike parts design
> these r the forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the handlebars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the siisybar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comments on this
> *


i dont like the sissybar or forks


----------



## NaturalHighII

EY TONY CAN YOU PM ME THE TEMPLATE THAT YOU DID FOR OUR CLUBS PLAQUE, LIKE THIS ONE


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 18 2007, 10:44 AM~7719943
> *Any interest in this tribal sprocket?  We're doing sprockets now so send your design if you got ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


quote me a price


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Apr 19 2007, 09:22 AM~7725421
> *quote me a price
> *


$45 + shipping. Done in raw mild steel, un plated.


----------



## GrimReaper

45 for any dezine


----------



## TonyO

New parts: Manic Mechanics Backplates and keychains for a shop in PHX.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 19 2007, 05:30 PM~7726274
> *45 for any dezine
> *


Yes sir


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 19 2007, 07:28 AM~7726267
> *$45 + shipping.  Done in raw mild steel, un plated.
> *


i get back at ya in a couple weeks the girl wants for her bike

unless you can get one to Albuquerque next week :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Apr 19 2007, 08:20 PM~7727525
> *i get back at ya in a couple weeks the girl wants for her bike
> 
> unless you can get one to Albuquerque next week  :biggrin:
> *



Can't do one that fast, we just started doing them so it'll be at least a month before we have some production sprockets everybody can use on their bikes like the tribal one


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## GrimReaper

ANYTHING NEW YET TONY


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 27 2007, 01:12 AM~7780258
> *ANYTHING NEW YET TONY
> *


Not yet, maybe by next Friday :dunno:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 26 2007, 03:13 PM~7780270
> *Not yet, maybe by next Friday :dunno:
> *


hurry huryy


----------



## GrimReaper

i might b able to get my shit soon


----------



## Str8crazy80

Do yall plate your parts too tony i'm wanting sompthing cut but i'm wanting it chromed as well


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 27 2007, 11:17 PM~7786780
> *Do yall plate your parts too tony i'm wanting sompthing cut but i'm wanting it chromed as well
> *



We dont do chrome but we got hookups with chrome shops if you want to have something made and chromed we can do that for you.


----------



## TonyO

More parts coming by the end of the week hopefully hno:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 19 2007, 07:28 AM~7726267
> *$45 + shipping.  Done in raw mild steel, un plated.
> *


What about including plating cuz I got some things I want cut out


----------



## RO-BC

PLATING DEPENDS ON WHAT IT IS AND IF YOUR WANTING SHOW TRIPPLE CHROME OR JUST STRAIGHT PLATING THEY BOTH LOOK GOOD I ALSO HAVE A GOLD PLATER TOO SO LET ME OR TONY KNOW


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 30 2007, 06:50 PM~7802229
> *What about including plating cuz I got some things I want cut out
> *


We haven't had any sprockets plated yet so we can't give you an accurate quote at this time. 

We will be making 3 of those tribal sprockets in the near future and will be able to get an accurate quote once we get those plated.


----------



## Str8crazy80

Just pricing wanting a pendant this logo with out the handles and the longview, texas to be solid


----------



## socios b.c. prez

pm sent.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 1 2007, 08:23 AM~7808465
> *Just pricing wanting a pendant this logo with out the handles and the longview, texas  to be solid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Str8crazy80

Whats new TNT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 6 2007, 04:55 AM~7841155
> *Whats new TNT
> *


new items coming this week


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 6 2007, 03:09 PM~7845245
> *new items coming this week
> *


yea!! :cheesy: what are they?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 7 2007, 03:18 AM~7845564
> *yea!! :cheesy:  what are they?
> *


Have some patience fooker :buttkick:




:roflmao:


----------



## juan

im tryi n to getz sum all engraved 22in spinnerz can yall make dem all u shit is bad azz i wannaz join ro wif 73 dunk im fidden to getz


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juan_@May 6 2007, 04:45 PM~7845799
> *im tryi n to getz sum all engraved 22in spinnerz can yall make dem all u shit is bad azz  i wannaz join ro wif 73 dunk im fidden to getz
> *


i realy want to hear tony answer this!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 6 2007, 08:19 PM~7846036
> *i realy want to hear tony answer this!
> *


x2 i hope he dont show him erics bike ahahahahahaha


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+May 7 2007, 04:19 AM~7846036-->
> 
> 
> 
> i realy want to hear tony answer this!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can do the spinners but we're not doing full sets of wheels yet.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@May 7 2007, 04:20 AM~7846046
> *x2 i hope he dont show him erics bike ahahahahahaha
> *


I think he did :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 6 2007, 08:23 PM~7846072
> *We can do the spinners but we're not doing full sets of wheels yet.
> I think he did :scrutinize:
> *


did this fool realy try to holla at you :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juan_@May 6 2007, 04:45 PM~7845799
> * i wannaz join ro wif 73 dunk im fidden to getz
> *


???? :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2007, 04:24 AM~7846078
> *did this fool realy try to holla at you :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yeah who is he? :dunno:


----------



## GrimReaper

were the new parts


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 6 2007, 08:50 PM~7846274
> *Yeah who is he? :dunno:
> *


some newb tryin say erics bike is his


----------



## GrimReaper

the money i spent on my sidekick3 i could have my parts


----------



## RO-BC

i just read a lil bit of some guy tryin to get into ro whats that all about im confused lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 6 2007, 09:26 PM~7848128
> *i just read a lil bit of some guy tryin to get into ro whats that all about im confused lol
> *


just some new guy that thinks hes cool.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper+May 7 2007, 04:51 AM~7846285-->
> 
> 
> 
> were  the new parts
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> patience fool :twak:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RO-BC_@May 7 2007, 08:26 AM~7848128
> *i just read a lil bit of some guy tryin to get into ro whats that all about im confused lol
> *


Yeah he hit me up with a few PMs then bounced. I told him to hit up RO Lifer to find info on joining Rollerz cuz I have no power to approve anyone into the club with a car.


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 6 2007, 06:37 PM~7846184
> *???? :0
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

Still no new parts yet, should be in today hopefully.


Here's a set of the enforcer forks triple plated and engraved $375 Firm.

These are 1/4" thick mild steel. Sturdy as hell, you could probably do a Tony Hawk down the stairs with these but I wouldn't recommend it, your frame would bend before the forks would.


----------



## lowlife-biker

:cheesy: :0 looks nice whit the engravings


----------



## TonyO

*ENFORCER FORKS ARE NOW SOLD!*


----------



## Damu505

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 8 2007, 01:47 PM~7859736
> *ENFORCER FORKS ARE NOW SOLD!
> *



Shit I wanted them :tears: :tears: LOL


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@May 9 2007, 12:09 AM~7859918
> *Shit I wanted them  :tears:  :tears: LOL
> *



Sorry brotha better luck next time :happysad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 8 2007, 03:47 PM~7859736
> *ENFORCER FORKS ARE NOW SOLD!
> *


Thats whats up them mofos are hella clean!!


----------



## RO-BC

im glad yall liked how they came out i was the same way when i picked them up from the plater


----------



## TonyO

No new parts yet, I should get them today and will try to post pics tomorrow


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 9 2007, 06:08 AM~7865503
> *No new parts yet, I should get them today and will try to post pics tomorrow
> *


yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

Here you go. Full line of Sword parts plus our first Hydro pump back plate:

10 ga Muffler $30 each










Handlebars $165 per set after the bars are welded for grips and goose neck










Sissybar $150










Steering Wheel $75










LA Back Plate $50


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

anything else?????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

cool parts homie!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 10 2007, 06:51 PM~7874504
> *anything else?????????????????????? :biggrin:
> *


Yeah but they're secret project items :scrutinize:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 10 2007, 11:00 AM~7874580
> *Yeah but they're secret project items :scrutinize:
> *


FOR ME? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 10 2007, 07:55 PM~7874960
> *FOR ME? :biggrin:
> *


You didn't order anything 

Naw, next up is the Lowrider Whiz forks, he won the TNT contest a while back and we're barely getting around to getting his forks cut.


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 10 2007, 10:13 AM~7875059
> *You didn't order anything
> 
> Naw, next up is the Lowrider Whiz forks, he won the TNT contest a while back and we're barely getting around to getting his forks cut.
> *


cool can't wait to see how they came out :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@May 10 2007, 09:10 PM~7875461
> *cool can't wait to see how they came out  :biggrin:
> *



I'll post pics around the 21st. I'm getting them on the 16th but I'll be out of town.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 10 2007, 08:41 AM~7874414
> *Here you go.  Full line of Sword parts plus our first Hydro pump back plate:
> 
> 10 ga Muffler  $30 each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handlebars  $165 per set after the bars are welded for grips and goose neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sissybar  $150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steering Wheel  $75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA Back Plate  $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



these design would be good for a pirates and a carribean theme...n that la plate would be hot down here


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

who did the engraving on those forks?


----------



## TonyO

TNT :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

can i see a picture of the winning forks lowrider wiz designed =)


----------



## RO-BC




----------



## mitchell26

nice fenders


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@May 16 2007, 01:41 AM~7910356
> *can i see a picture of the winning forks lowrider wiz designed =)
> *



I'll ge getting those this weekend, I'll try to post pics Sunday or Monday


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

aite cool cool


----------



## RO-BC

here we go two items chromed by our chromer here is the thugg passion plaque and tonyo newsteering wheel


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Im going to get that camera for you homie. Just you wait.


----------



## RO-BC

that'll work raul shit thats my cell phone picture lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 21 2007, 06:17 PM~7951401
> *here we go two items chromed by our chromer here is the thugg passion plaque and tonyo newsteering wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: that steering wheel is bad.


----------



## RO-BC

that was made by the paz bros tony had that ordered before we decided to make our own stuff it looks good huh


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 21 2007, 06:37 PM~7951599
> *that was made by the paz bros tony had that ordered before we decided to make our own stuff it looks good huh
> *


yup. chromer did a good job too.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

very nice wheel :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

how much it cost to chroem teh steering wheel


----------



## RO-BC

60 bucks


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 22 2007, 04:31 PM~7954301
> *60 bucks
> *



I thought I paid $85 for the steering wheel to be chromed


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 22 2007, 05:31 AM~7954301
> *60 bucks
> *


word?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 22 2007, 08:54 AM~7954385
> *I thought I paid $85 for the steering wheel to be chromed
> *


$25.00 tip :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 22 2007, 04:56 PM~7954391
> *$25.00 tip  :dunno:
> *


Naw I paid $85, he's probably thinkin about one of our TNT steering wheels that I paid $60 for chroming.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 22 2007, 05:54 AM~7954385
> *I thought I paid $85 for the steering wheel to be chromed
> *


still not that bad.


----------



## RO-BC

your correct on that tony 60 for the tnt steering wheels and 85 for the twisted one because it was hard to get in between the bars


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

i am going to be hitting you guys up i am going to need some stuff chrome plated soon :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@May 22 2007, 07:03 PM~7955031
> *i am going to be hitting you guys up i am going to need some stuff chrome plated soon  :biggrin:
> *


Talk to RO-BC, he has the chrome hook up


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 22 2007, 10:04 AM~7955046
> *Talk to RO-BC, he has the chrome hook up
> *


you does you engraving?


----------



## RO-BC

my cousin does engraving


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 22 2007, 09:27 PM~7955900
> *my cousin does engraving
> *


He does an excellent job too


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 22 2007, 12:27 PM~7955900
> *my cousin does engraving
> *


how much he charge to do them forks? pm the price homie


----------



## eric ramos

yea i give ur cus props man i like his work maybe we can send shit later on  you n me talked about it taco


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@May 22 2007, 12:55 PM~7956497
> *how much he charge to do them forks? pm the price homie
> *


yeah pm me too


----------



## TonyO

Prepare to see new TNT parts tomorrow when I post them up if Photobucket is working :angry:


----------



## RO-BC

lowrider whiz fork









sprokets


----------



## TonyO

The tribal sprockets are $45 each. These are pretty universal and should go great on any bike out there.

Lowrider Whiz forks are for sale also. Remember that TNT contest was for a design we were going to make and sell. I only made one other set. $185 + shipping. These will be at the San Diego show so if you want to buy and save on shipping just go there and buy them from me :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

will you guys have another tnt contest in the future?


----------



## RO-BC

another contest is in the works this time we will shoot for handlebars and steering wheel designs. just remember that if its a steering wheel design you enter then make sure the design is on both sides of the cutout we cut these flat and then bend them up


----------



## TonyO

I just noticed the ant on top of the upper right sprocket. Looks like a little stick figure Indian drawing or something :roflmao: I took these pics outside last night :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha thats funny


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 23 2007, 06:46 PM~7962157
> *ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha thats funny
> *



I dont know if it was squashed or just crawling along the top but if it's squashed on there that'll be a free bonus. No charge for the dead ant on that sprocket.  



:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Yo Taco this is our new TNT model. Now Where do you think we should make her put her TNT tat at? :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 23 2007, 12:34 PM~7963638
> *Yo Taco this is our new TNT model.  Now Where do you think we should make her put her TNT tat at?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know where I know where I know where I know where :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@May 23 2007, 10:54 PM~7963789
> *I know where I know where I know where I know where :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Right on her forehead TNT Owned :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em

HeLL No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111

:worship: I would slap that TNT right on her ASS.........

If yall think its should be on her beautifull white ass give me a HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 23 2007, 07:29 AM~7961740
> *lowrider whiz fork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sprokets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the fork came out really good can't wait to see them on my bike and thanx again :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@May 24 2007, 12:37 AM~7964646
> *the fork came out really good can't wait to see them on my bike and thanx again  :biggrin:
> *



Thank YOU for the design. Isn't it cool to see something you designed come to life?


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 23 2007, 02:58 PM~7964831
> *Thank YOU for the design.  Isn't it cool to see something you designed come to life?
> *


yah its always cool to see something drawn on a pice of paper come to life and thanx to TNT always doing great work


----------



## RO-BC

no problem thanx for being patient with us homie i hope you enjoy your forks when ya get them


----------



## big9er

are you able to do plaques?


----------



## RO-BC

yes we are


----------



## big9er

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 23 2007, 05:39 PM~7966121
> *yes we are
> *


how much?pm me


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 23 2007, 08:31 AM~7962085
> *I just noticed the ant on top of the upper right sprocket. Looks like a little stick figure Indian drawing or something :roflmao:  I took these pics outside last night  :biggrin:
> *


thats a BIG ass ant!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 23 2007, 12:34 PM~7963638
> *Yo Taco this is our new TNT model.  Now Where do you think we should make her put her TNT tat at?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


her ankle


----------



## GrimReaper

taco pm me how much will it b to get my forks engraved n chromed


----------



## Raguness

Hey tony does that mean my forks are coming soon??


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 26 2007, 02:31 AM~7979362
> *Hey tony does that mean my forks are coming soon??
> *



PM Sent


----------



## RO-BC

dude i really need a new camera but here is a snap shot i took with my phone of a bike in fresno that has our parts on it we made him a fork sissy bars and at the last minute he got some fender braces made by tnt the owner is the guy who owns that one bike with the dimond plate rims that shows at bakersfield


----------



## slo

nice frame shame its got such a bad weak piont 


what do the handlebars look like?


----------



## RO-BC

square tube handlebars


----------



## eric ramos

the purple bike huh 
now its green intresting


----------



## noe_from_texas

it looks better now though


----------



## RO-BC

yep its green now he did alot to the other bike too looks alot better this guy use to own the riddler from back in the days


----------



## RO-BC

i designed the new enforcer sissy bar too


----------



## eric ramos

really damn u do need a digi cam hahah


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 29 2007, 02:11 PM~8000784
> *i designed the new enforcer sissy bar too
> *


that's about the only think that looks bad, 

































:roflmao: i'm just kidding taco :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

horrible huh lol


----------



## RO-BC

horrible huh lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC+May 29 2007, 11:13 PM~8000803-->
> 
> 
> 
> horrible huh lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RO-BC_@May 29 2007, 11:14 PM~8000812
> *horrible huh lol
> *


x2 :yes:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

cool parts.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

yea TNT is to good to call people :angry: lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 29 2007, 05:15 PM~7998713
> *dude i really need a new camera but here is a  snap shot i took with my phone of a bike in fresno that has our parts on it we made him a fork sissy bars and at the last minute he got some fender braces made by tnt the owner is the guy who owns that one bike with the dimond plate rims that shows at bakersfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is that supposed to be a neon ring at the bottom of his display? :dunno: Just askin not hatin.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 29 2007, 12:40 PM~8000972
> *Is that supposed to be a neon ring at the bottom of his display? :dunno:  Just askin not hatin.
> *


it looks good.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@May 29 2007, 11:40 PM~8000970
> *yea TNT is to good to call people  :angry:  lmfao :biggrin:
> *



hey hey hey I said I was busy  :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

at first i wasnt really digging those forks but it looks pretty badass on that bike


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 29 2007, 09:17 AM~7999336
> *nice frame shame its got such a bad weak piont
> what do the handlebars look like?
> *


dont 80% of them do shit im planning on cutting mine in half cause i doubt lrm is gonna give a shit


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 29 2007, 02:53 PM~8001032
> *hey hey hey I said I was busy   :biggrin:
> *


oh so thats make it ok lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 29 2007, 07:15 AM~7998713
> *dude i really need a new camera but here is a  snap shot i took with my phone of a bike in fresno that has our parts on it we made him a fork sissy bars and at the last minute he got some fender braces made by tnt the owner is the guy who owns that one bike with the dimond plate rims that shows at bakersfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I hope your RO homies dont mind me getting you one. I dont want to step on anyones toes. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS+May 30 2007, 02:38 AM~8002114-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh so thats make it ok lmfao  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn it I still forgot to call you :banghead:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@May 30 2007, 04:50 AM~8003019
> *I hope your RO homies dont mind me getting you one. I dont want to step on anyones toes.  :biggrin:
> *



What's that supposed to mean? :scrutinize:


----------



## RO-BC

just finished these for tony o let me know what yall think


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 30 2007, 01:42 PM~8007857
> *just finished these for tony o let me know what yall think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CUSTOM...THATS NICE....


----------



## RO-BC

thanx i love how they came out they will be in san diego not plated but as is with some other stuff at bone collectors booth


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 30 2007, 08:27 AM~8006365
> *Damn it I still forgot to call you :banghead:
> What's that supposed to mean?  :scrutinize:
> *


i will let it slide this time next time i will brake your legs lmfao


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 30 2007, 09:42 PM~8007857
> *just finished these for tony o let me know what yall think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey D_Luxurious recognize that goose neck? I bought that off ya


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 30 2007, 11:42 AM~8007857
> *just finished these for tony o let me know what yall think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good but it could have been thought out better.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 30 2007, 07:27 AM~8006365
> *What's that supposed to mean?  :scrutinize:
> *


Nothing. :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

60 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 31 2007, 03:56 AM~8010621
> *Looks good but it could have been thought out better.
> *


Thought out better? Everyone's a critic :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 30 2007, 10:49 PM~8012789
> *Thought out better?  Everyone's a critic  :uh:
> *


Thats right. Thought out better. As time goes on I know you guys will get better at designing parts. We can talk about it more at SD.


----------



## Str8crazy80

Whats good tony :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 31 2007, 08:52 AM~8012801
> *Thats right. Thought out better. As time goes on I know you guys will get better at designing parts. We can talk about it more at SD.
> *


Well I must admit I do need to learn thickness and guaged metal a little better. I'm still tinkering with what works best for plaques, detailed cuts, etc.

As far as designs I did the sword design myself based of a plastic toy sword, LowriderWhiz won the TNT design contest for forks, I got some designs from JustDeez, and some designs from ROBC so the designs are coming from different sources.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 30 2007, 10:58 PM~8012847
> *Well I must admit I do need to learn thickness and guaged metal a little better.  I'm still tinkering with what works best for plaques, detailed cuts, etc.
> 
> As far as designs I did the sword design myself based of a plastic toy sword, LowriderWhiz won the TNT design contest for forks, I got some designs from JustDeez, and some designs from ROBC so the designs are coming from different sources.
> *


I dont think you understand where Im coming from. Well straighten this all out in SD.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 31 2007, 08:56 AM~8012829
> *Whats good tony :wave:
> *


whatup man


----------



## RO-BC

what could be thought out better on them swords i dont understand


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 31 2007, 08:00 AM~8014182
> *what could be thought out better on them swords i dont understand
> *


I think better looking swords but thats my opinion.


----------



## show-bound

i remember them swords on a sinbad bike...many a moons..

they hella nice!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 31 2007, 07:43 PM~8014823
> *i remember them swords on a sinbad bike...many a moons..
> 
> they hella nice!
> *


Thanks. That bike actually inspired me to do the sword parts but I wanted to do a cut out in the middle to change it up a little.


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 31 2007, 09:37 AM~8014774
> *I think better looking swords but thats my opinion.
> *


better swords i dont get it you can only do so much with a sword design unless your talking b out some kitaqnas or something but i personally think they are nice mabey cuase i did the work but in person to me they look better than the picture but who am i to have an opinion its not like i made them lol


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 31 2007, 09:37 AM~8014774
> *I think better looking swords but thats my opinion.
> *


for a minute there i thought your car club said SOCIOS lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Damn, all I ment was that you should have arrainged the swords a different way. Not the same way that all faced handlebars are done.


----------



## RO-BC

o i see well to tell ya the truth there aint really no other way for them i think but actually i did think bout angeling them in a lil bit but that was after i can still change it but thats up to tony


----------



## RO-BC

o i see well to tell ya the truth there aint really no other way for them i think but actually i did think bout angeling them in a lil bit but that was after i can still change it but thats up to tony


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 2 2007, 04:31 AM~8025616
> *o i see well to tell ya the truth there aint really no other way for them i think but actually i did think bout angeling them in a lil bit but that was after i can still change it but thats up to tony
> *



I like how they are. If they were crossed they'd look like the ones on the Raider Image bike. I mean don't get me wrong that's cool and all but I don't want to duplicate the same style he has on his ya know


Congrats to all that made it to the show. G Ballah it was nice meeting you, Artistics keep it real, Bone Collector is a cool guy. and to all those I missed a big shout out to you. 66wita6 was cool with me, I've met him before but he's a cool guy so :thumbsup: to everyone


----------



## RO-BC

yeah 66wita6 was hella cool that homie remind me of one of my friends from back in the days cool kat same with bone collector i wish i would of met more people i just wasnt having a good day no bike tipping but the show was hella cool i couldnt believe how the bikes kept pulling up during setup almost as many as cars if not more


----------



## schwinn1966

I finally got to see ur parts in person. I must say I was impressed with em! U guys are definitely on the right track. Keep up the good work! Be careful with those sharp edges! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 6 2007, 08:54 AM~8050594
> *I finally got to see ur parts in person. I must say I was impressed with em! U guys are definitely on the right track. Keep up the good work! Be careful with those sharp edges! LOL  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks a lot. :thumbsup:

Yeah I scratched myself on the sword steering wheel today  I'm just lucky it wasn't worse, looks like a cat scratched me with one claw


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 29 2007, 07:15 AM~7998713
> *dude i really need a new camera but here is a  snap shot i took with my phone of a bike in fresno that has our parts on it we made him a fork sissy bars and at the last minute he got some fender braces made by tnt the owner is the guy who owns that one bike with the dimond plate rims that shows at bakersfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you have a better photo of that bike


----------



## RO-BC

sure dont but i might be able to get one this weekend


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 7 2007, 02:30 AM~8055225
> *do you have a better photo of that bike
> *


x2 buy a digital camera from Walmart you cheap ass. You can get a decent 3 MP for like $97 now and the 1 GB memory cards are only $17


----------



## TonyO

TNT will not be doing mass produced lines for a while now. We got some custom orders in the works and pics will not be posted at the customer's requests so sorry guys. When our parts start getting out there on show bikes we'll be the first to post pics


----------



## Damu505

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 6 2007, 04:47 PM~8055321
> *TNT will not be doing mass produced lines for a while now.  We got some custom orders in the works and pics will not be posted at the customer's requests so sorry guys.  When our parts start getting out there on show bikes we'll be the first to post pics
> *




When is this going to happen? :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderwiz

just got my fork in the mail today and they look bad ass so thanx tnt's the best and heres a pic can't wait to get them plated


----------



## noe_from_texas

now that's a nice design 

give tony some drawing lessons or something, hahaha


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Jun 7 2007, 09:39 AM~8059458
> *just got my fork in the mail today and they look bad ass so thanx tnt's the best and heres a pic can't wait to get them plated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont forget to let people know where ya got them 

damn they do look bad ass glad you like them see dreams do come tru wow that sounded corney but its true to bad mine havent yet lol

damu505 soon it will happen brother soon


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Jun 7 2007, 07:39 PM~8059458
> *just got my fork in the mail today and they look bad ass so thanx tnt's the best and heres a pic can't wait to get them plated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn they look bad ass


----------



## RO-BC

i wanna see them mounted on the bike so hurry and do it shit came out gangsta homie


----------



## lowriderwiz

yah they came out great so thanx again to Tony & RO-BC for doing some great work and TNT is going to be huge


----------



## lowriderwiz

alright give me a min and i will post a pic


----------



## RO-BC

ttt


----------



## RO-BC

and from what i see they seem like they will be operable


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 7 2007, 08:13 PM~8059697
> *and from what i see they seem like they will be operable
> *


yeah , should be able to have a turning radius with those. That's why I designed the sword forks without the grips like the other parts, so they would be operable :biggrin: 


I remember NOE giving me a hard time about that when we first busted out with the blade and enforcer forks


----------



## lowriderwiz

heres a pic


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Jun 7 2007, 08:35 PM~8059882
> *heres a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks great brotha :thumbsup: Those forks really do something for that bike.


----------



## RO-BC

dayuuuuuuuum thats tight


----------



## noe_from_texas

cool, where's the rest of the parts


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 9 2007, 01:58 AM~8068128
> *cool, where's the rest of the parts
> *



He's the winner of the TNT contest. He hasn't ordered the rest of the parts yet. The forks were a freebie to him


----------



## noe_from_texas

i meant his other part, that bike had a lot of accessories


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 9 2007, 02:13 AM~8068222
> *i meant his other part, that bike had a lot of accessories
> *


Oh. That I couldn't tell ya :dunno:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

bad ass forks right there


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 9 2007, 02:20 AM~8068264
> *bad ass forks right there
> *



Wait till you see the ones I made for one of MY bikes.


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 8 2007, 04:13 PM~8068222
> *i meant his other part, that bike had a lot of accessories
> *


yah i still have em but i put it back together to show it some what together


----------



## sic713

how much for a sterring wheel..?


----------



## RO-BC

ok our myspace page is updated finally here is the url

myspace.com/tntmetalworkz


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 9 2007, 09:57 PM~8074426
> *ok our myspace page is updated finally here is the url
> 
> myspace.com/tntmetalworkz
> *


Why the fuck is it private?


----------



## 817Lowrider

LOL


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2007, 10:59 PM~8074434
> *Why the fuck is it private?
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC

so we dont get that much spam enter our email addy


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 10 2007, 01:43 PM~8076987
> *so we dont get that much spam enter our email addy
> *


Well you dont get customers in either. What about the haters? How are they supposed to get in and talk shit?


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 10 2007, 01:43 PM~8076987
> *so we dont get that much spam enter our email addy
> *


why most people use 2 email addys


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 10 2007, 07:39 PM~8078029
> *Well you dont get customers in either. What about the haters? How are they supposed to get in and talk shit?
> *


LMAO


----------



## RO-BC

fucking raul always got the answer lol actually you are right how would i get customers lol what would i do with out ya homie hey im still waiting for a camera


and to the rest of you all i got a few pix of two bikes at the hanford LG PRODUCTION SHOW i got a few of the green bike with our parts on it and a few of the one everyone was saying looked ugly i myself think it looks pretty damn good now especially with some fender braces i made for it but i will post them up tonight im at work and forgot my girls camera


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 10 2007, 03:19 AM~8073260
> *how much for a sterring wheel..?
> *



PM Sent


----------



## RO-BC

ummm your a lil late tony i already handle that lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 11 2007, 05:00 PM~8081034
> *ummm your a lil late tony i already handle that lol
> *



:banghead:


----------



## sic713

ha


----------



## TonyO

TNT


----------



## sic713

sucks


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 12 2007, 07:57 PM~8089405
> *sucks
> *


WTF that for? :angry:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Jun 7 2007, 12:35 PM~8059882
> *heres a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn your bike look fucking sweet with that fork on it  need to be plated


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 12 2007, 10:01 AM~8089426
> *WTF that for?  :angry:
> *


i dunno.. im bored.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 12 2007, 08:13 PM~8089489
> *i dunno.. im bored.
> *


Stop using generic flake and get name brand :twak:



J/K :roflmao: remember that dispute? :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

*KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 12 2007, 10:18 AM~8089524
> *Stop using generic flake and get name brand :twak:
> J/K  :roflmao:  remember that dispute?  :biggrin:
> *


i dunno.. i forgot.. theres no such thing as name brand flake.. flake is flake..

each company makes their own.. so i guess its all name brand since thier names on it..


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 12 2007, 08:27 PM~8089594
> *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 12 2007, 09:18 AM~8089524
> *Stop using generic flake and get name brand :twak:
> J/K  :roflmao:  remember that dispute?  :biggrin:
> *


no shit. i heard he makes his own candy with his left over kool-aid.













and this is not a JK.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 12 2007, 11:35 AM~8089999
> *no shit. i heard he makes his own candy with his left over kool-aid.
> and this is not a JK.
> *


never tried that, and never will...
i use hok, exotic,and sem..
all good shit..


----------



## GrimReaper

for sale 
















lazer cut forks 150 OBO


and


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 14 2007, 01:18 AM~8098428
> *for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for postin them Grimm. This is a set of 4 piece forks for hydro cylinders and a matching sissybar. $325 takes both or $175 for the forks and $150 for the sissybar.


----------



## 817Lowrider

NICE!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Those kinda look like the forks on satan's side show.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 14 2007, 03:23 AM~8099122
> *Those kinda look like the forks on satan's side show.
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 13 2007, 05:27 PM~8099145
> *:scrutinize:
> *


Isnt that where you got the idea?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 14 2007, 03:27 AM~8099152
> *Isnt that where you got the idea?
> *


:yes:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 13 2007, 05:23 PM~8099122
> *Those kinda look like the forks on satan's side show.
> *


omg thats tru but still ok lookin


----------



## GrimReaper

wat that bike looklike


----------



## noe_from_texas

tony, i sent you someone that was interested in something, were you able to help him?


----------



## TonyO

These were made for a customer but he decided not to buy them afterall. He gave me the design, told me he wanted it so I did it.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

anyone got a pic of satan side show


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 14 2007, 03:39 AM~8099212
> *tony, i sent you someone that was interested in something, were you able to help him?
> *


Who was it? :dunno: PM me.


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 13 2007, 06:23 PM~8099122
> *Those kinda look like the forks on satan's side show.
> *


a little too much like them, Biter T :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

im to lazy to post it


----------



## noe_from_texas

chuycastro


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 14 2007, 03:42 AM~8099241
> *chuycastro
> *


yeah I'm taking care of him right now. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 14 2007, 03:41 AM~8099230
> *a little too much like them, Biter T :biggrin:
> *


I know but they were what the customer wanted and then he said he didnt want them afterall.


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 13 2007, 06:43 PM~8099250
> *yeah I'm taking care of him right now.  Thanks :thumbsup:
> *


ok


----------



## TonyO

TNT


----------



## TonyO

Plaques we did for the Thugg Passion car, RO member   









[/quote]


ready for polishing and plating











TTT for past work


----------



## GrimReaper

hoe much for a plaque


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 22 2007, 03:12 PM~8156167
> *hoe much for a plaque
> *


What do you need a plaque of?


----------



## GrimReaper

my shop 4 my uncle


----------



## 817Lowrider

chop shop?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 22 2007, 11:12 PM~8156167
> *hoe much for a plaque
> *


PM Sent


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 22 2007, 04:24 PM~8156242
> *chop shop?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BOMBS INC.

Need some 26 Inch custom forks and some plaques can some one get back to me thanks :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Jun 25 2007, 04:00 AM~8167768
> *Need some 26 Inch custom forks and some plaques can some one get back to me thanks :biggrin:
> *



PM sent


----------



## RO-BC

after polishing and plating


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 25 2007, 12:47 PM~8171145
> *after polishing and plating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TonyO

Engraving was about $150 - $175 for these I think. the other set was $100 per side.










Peeps been asking me how much this engraver charges.


----------



## TonyO

These were $100 per side for the engraving.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 26 2007, 06:54 AM~8177842
> *Engraving was about $150 - $175  for these I think.  the other set was $100 per side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peeps been asking me how much this engraver charges.
> *


im getting engraving done from this guy  real cool guy great prices located in fresno ca


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 26 2007, 09:36 AM~8178830
> *im getting engraving done from this guy   real cool guy great prices located in fresno ca
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 26 2007, 07:51 PM~8178917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you fooker you just made me hungry and I got another 2 hours before lunch :angry:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 26 2007, 09:51 AM~8178917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cookies :thumbsdown: did you get that seat clamp i sent out?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 26 2007, 11:07 AM~8179421
> *cookies  :thumbsdown: did you get that seat clamp i sent out?
> *


Not yet.


----------



## eric ramos

damn 100 each side hmmmmm but it dont look that deep but hey he can do custom designs one of a kind wat taco told me and no extra charge?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 26 2007, 06:57 AM~8177858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were $100 per side for the engraving.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC

ok here is the thing with prices as any other person who does custom work they need to see the piece they are going to be working with and then see how much work is involved. the show stopper forks are deep believe me as is all of his engraving this is why i can tquote yall a price unless i see a picture or ya send the part my way simple as that my engraver is sick man believe that he hasnt done me or anyone else he has done work for wrong with his work he keeps each customers design diffrent as much as possible there is alot of diffrent styles of leafing or scrolling that can be done eric is ya need something call me and get me pics or something of parts also ya gotta remeber when doing engraving and then getting it tripple plated some of the engraving will be filled in i dont care how deep you engrave it. alot of you guys are getting stuff rechromed and most of the time yall are getting regular chrome with the tripple chrome you can engrave on top of it and the plating wont get messed up that is how we did the enforcer forks any more questions hit me up tony cant really answer them as much as i can


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 26 2007, 12:02 PM~8179804
> *damn 100 each side hmmmmm but it dont look that deep but hey he can do custom designs one of a kind wat taco told me and no extra charge?
> *


eric if you was to see the enforcer forks in person bro you would see the quality in person everyone who seen them was like dayuuuuuuuum especially the plating on them they look like glass bro thats how chrome they are so chrome it looks like a mirror glass


----------



## sic713

how much to engrave my forks.. just one side.. and plated..


----------



## eric ramos

ok but u said that custom one of a kind desisngs for no extra pricing?
yes no?


----------



## RO-BC

yes eric one of a kind for the same price reason being is cause everyones part is a one of a kind design ya feel me so no extra cost for your own design 


sic your forks to be plated might cost you a bit of money due to all the sharp corners and shit my suggestion to you since you are a do it yourself guy is mabey polish them yourself and then send them to me to get plated as for engraving probably 250 total


----------



## eric ramos

and yea he can do ontop of show chrome am i corect? like etchin but its still sic ?


----------



## RO-BC

yes on top of triple plate ya mean when u say show chrome thats pretty much any rechroming job tripple plate he can do on top it gives it a diffrent effect also cause the copper underneath barely shows giving it a slight two tone look kind of a pinkish color wich is cool it also will not tarnish nor will it flake off


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 26 2007, 10:23 PM~8179937
> *and yea he can do ontop of show chrome am i corect? like etchin but its still sic ?
> *



If you get regular chrome or store bought chrome parts and engrave on top of that its going to come out like ass and will eventually get surface rust on it :nosad:

What Taco is saying is the enforcer forks we first did were engraved then plated but when we got them back some of the engraving was filled in due to the nickel, copper, and chrome process so he engraved on top of the triple plating which left a copper two tone look to it but nothing will happen to that. 

Basically once you expose raw metal to the air it'll get surface rust and tarnished. Triple plated parts won't do that because you're engraving the top layer of chrome but then you have the protected copper layer underneath.


----------



## sic713

i want your guy to do everything.. polish them engrave them and triple plate.. give me a price on it..

does that included shipping back to me??
ill ship it out..

i know i got sharp points so i know they gunna cost more..


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 26 2007, 10:18 PM~8179900
> *how much to engrave my forks.. just one side..  and plated..
> *


Yeah like Taco said I would polish them yourself first, wrap them in plastic wrap, and send them for engraving and plating. You'll save a lot of $$ if you do the polishing yourself because of all the crazy edge design and the fact that they're 26" forks so that's a lot more surface to cover.


----------



## eric ramos

yea taco told me he can engrave or etch ontop of show chrome tres plated shit


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 26 2007, 10:37 PM~8180037
> *yea taco told me he can engrave or etch ontop of show chrome tres plated shit
> *


well yeah etching shouldn't be a problem on top of regular chrome cuz you're just barely going over the surface and not really going deep past the chrome to the metal. I think Taco has the pic of the Marilyn Monroe etching the guy did


----------



## RO-BC

wroooooooooooong tony go to the back of the line fool ethcing is like the mini swirls on the enforcer forks that was just a quick add we did he can go deep on top of the tripple chrome that is how the enforcer forks where done and get that two tone look the marilyn monroe thing i got is on glass 

so to answer the questions again

- engrave on tripple chrome -yes
-any design no extra cost- yes
- tony is gay- yes
lol j/k


----------



## eric ramos

na im sayin etchin on show chrome he said its like engraving and almos as deep you kno


----------



## RO-BC

etching is diffrent engraving is deep etching is barely on top of the surface my guy can engrave on tripple chrome


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 26 2007, 12:47 PM~8180117
> *wroooooooooooong tony go to the back of the line fool ethcing is like the mini swirls on the enforcer forks that was just a quick add we did he can go deep on top of the tripple chrome that is how the enforcer forks where done and get that two tone look the marilyn monroe thing i got is on glass
> 
> so to answer the questions again
> 
> - engrave on tripple chrome -yes
> -any design no extra cost- yes
> - tony is gay- yes[/SIZE]
> lol j/k
> *



this settles it this were all my questions 
and then some :barf:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 26 2007, 11:57 AM~8179748
> *Not yet.
> *


i sent them out saturday with a bike, rims, and glass seat, including the seat clamp to 4 dif places. everything got delivered but iono about the rims


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 26 2007, 10:49 PM~8180130
> *na im sayin etchin on show chrome he said its like engraving and almos as deep you kno
> *


Ok are you looking to get engraving on something that is triple plated or straight chrome plated? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC+Jun 26 2007, 10:47 PM~8180117-->
> 
> 
> 
> wroooooooooooong tony go to the back of the line fool ethcing is like the mini swirls on the enforcer forks that was just a quick add we did he can go deep on top of the tripple chrome that is how the enforcer forks where done and get that two tone look the marilyn monroe thing i got is on glass
> 
> so to answer the questions again
> 
> - engrave on tripple chrome -yes
> -any design no extra cost- yes
> - tony is gay- yes
> lol j/k
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eric ramos_@Jun 26 2007, 10:53 PM~8180152
> *this settles it this were all my questions
> and then some  :barf:
> *



Fookers :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## sic713

spam!!


----------



## RO-BC

for any more info on engraving and chroming pm me simple as that


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 26 2007, 11:13 PM~8180325
> *for any more info on engraving and chroming pm me simple as that
> *


dooz open mayne


----------



## deville

Hey TonyO, Are you gonne be doing sprockets?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 27 2007, 12:51 AM~8181100
> *Hey TonyO, Are you gonne be doing sprockets?
> *


:yes:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 26 2007, 02:55 PM~8181136
> *:yes:
> *


How about a 30tooth?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Their doing my sprocket.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 26 2007, 03:00 PM~8181198
> *Their doing my sprocket.
> *


ehh ur srocket is gunna be contaminated with tony and tacos body fluids..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 26 2007, 05:01 PM~8181215
> *ehh ur srocket is gunna be contaminated with tony and tacos body fluids..
> *


Taco Juice
:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

j/p Taco


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by deville+Jun 27 2007, 12:57 AM~8181157-->
> 
> 
> 
> How about a 30tooth?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Send a design
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Jun 27 2007, 01:03 AM~8181226
> *Taco Juice
> :roflmao:
> *


Hey that's grease so the sprocket is well lubricated :scrutinize:


----------



## RO-BC

hey our products come with a special lubricant provided by myself that makes parts last longer or your money back


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 26 2007, 05:57 PM~8181577
> *hey our products come with a special lubricant provided by myself that makes parts last longer or your money back
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Is it the taco juice. LMAO











j/p fool whats up on those designs :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

fuck dude im so sorry i so forgot homie damn it tonight i will work on them for sure ok


----------



## sic713

let me know about the chrome taco.. dont forget


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 13 2007, 05:40 PM~8099220
> *anyone got a pic of satan side show
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 30 2007, 09:13 AM~8207964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats not it buddy. Thats called Bad to the bone.


----------



## Raguness

OH thats right my bad they i was wondering why i couldn't find a certain mural on it. dee dee dee


----------



## eric ramos

satans sideshow 
didnt i post it
or somting


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 30 2007, 10:31 AM~8208391
> *satans sideshow
> didnt i post it
> or somting
> *


Thats the day you were feeling lazy or something like that.


----------



## Str8crazy80

I posted it in the random picture post some where around the 100th page


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2007, 09:21 PM~8208610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey he stole my fork design! :twak:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 30 2007, 04:18 PM~8209130
> *Hey he stole my fork design! :twak:
> *


did you make that fork before he did.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 30 2007, 01:18 PM~8209130
> *Hey he stole my fork design! :twak:
> *


 :uh: STFU


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2007, 12:21 PM~8208610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is one of my favorite bikes ever :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 1 2007, 12:22 AM~8209364
> *that is one of my favorite bikes ever :biggrin:
> *


x2 BTW to anyone hatin this design was requested by a customer, that customer backed out and now they're for sale. This is the reason I'm requireing any future custom orders to be paid in full before they're cut.


----------



## KILLAONEZ111

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 1 2007, 01:42 AM~8211726
> *x2  BTW to anyone hatin this design was requested by a customer, that customer backed out and now they're for sale.  This is the reason I'm requireing any future custom orders to be paid in full before they're cut.
> *




that's the way to go!! i had somany bacl out as well ,, so now i charge up front cash in hand first!,,,, by he way TonyO good job on TNT bro nice to see it coming!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@Jul 1 2007, 04:21 PM~8212088
> *that's the way to go!! i had somany bacl out as well ,, so now i charge up front cash in hand first!,,,, by he way TonyO good job on TNT bro nice to see it coming!
> *


Thanks a lot bro :thumbsup: Yeah cash in hand. There are so damn many flakes out there. That's why I haven't posted up anything new in a few months because nobody's paying for what they want. I get a lot of people "I want this and that and some of these and those...." and they flake out on me. :angry:


----------



## mitchell26

TTT..any new parts coming out soon?


----------



## sic713

still waiting on that chrome....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mitchell26+Jul 5 2007, 02:31 PM~8237903-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT..any new parts coming out soon?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll see some I did for one of my own bikes next weekend
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Jul 5 2007, 06:18 PM~8238654
> *still waiting on that chrome....
> *


That's Taco's deal. Taco answer his question fool!! baka baka baka :angry:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 5 2007, 08:18 AM~8238654
> *still waiting on that chrome....
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 12 2007, 04:19 AM~8287121
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



Damn. Come on Taco answer him on the chrome!! :angry:


----------



## RO-BC

I ALREADY TOLD YOU SIC WHAT IT WAS GONNA COST YOU HOMIE HEY TONY IM AHEAD OF YOU BRO LOL


----------



## Drop'em

I know yall have pics. to post of that neck breaking, show stopper, bling bling, mother fucken bad ass sterring wheel. :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

did u guys cut these parts


----------



## eric ramos

na those were before tnt but the tnt engraver did the engraving


----------



## excalibur

wassup TNT!


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 17 2007, 05:45 PM~8330839
> *did u guys cut these parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no we did not cut those parts but i did do some fender braces for it he is our chrome plater 

showtime chrome great guy and great work


----------



## excalibur

I still love that bike. I dont care what anyone thinks. that frame and paint is bad.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Heres your homie Rene. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=52125


----------



## krazymex

HEY HOMIE YOU GET DOWN ON YOUR WORK, HEY HOW MUCH 4 SOME CUSTOM FORK AND HANDLE BAR GIVE A PRICE HOMIE THNKS ggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

hey guys get at me tony on the parts


----------



## Raguness

A real quick photo before I leave to work. :biggrin: Big thanks TNT shit looks sick.


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 17 2007, 05:45 PM~8330839
> *did u guys cut these parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Drop'em

Wuz Up TnT ?


----------



## Drop'em

Done By: TnT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 25 2007, 04:30 PM~8386041
> *Done By: TnT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Our first contribution to a sweepstakes win. I have a feeling there's more to come :biggrin: 

Congrats on your win and photo shoot homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 25 2007, 07:15 AM~8386240
> *Our first contribution to a sweepstakes win.  I have a feeling there's more to come  :biggrin:
> 
> Congrats on your win and photo shoot homie :thumbsup:
> *


Hell yeah more to come......


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

call tnt NOW for a free sphycic reading.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 25 2007, 01:47 AM~8385588
> *A real quick photo before I leave to work.  :biggrin: Big thanks TNT shit looks sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 26 2007, 02:36 AM~8390279
> *call tnt NOW for a free sphycic reading.
> *


1st 2 minutes is free $5.95 for each additional minute


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 25 2007, 03:40 PM~8390302
> *1st 2 minutes is free  $5.95 for each additional minute
> *


sounds like tony is doing phone sex. :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

TNT STEERING WHEEL

JUSTDEEZined. 

THIS IS WHAT YOU GET WHEN I DO THE DESIGNS, AND TNT DOES THE CUTTING.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 26 2007, 02:49 AM~8390369
> *TNT STEERING WHEEL
> 
> JUSTDEEZined.
> 
> THIS IS WHAT YOU GET WHEN I DO THE DESIGNS, AND TNT DOES THE CUTTING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

i likey. :yes:


----------



## Raguness

Okay better pics now.


----------



## Raguness




----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 25 2007, 07:53 PM~8390403
> *Okay better pics now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


steering wheel looks good on it. :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 25 2007, 04:57 PM~8390430
> *steering wheel looks good on it. :biggrin:
> *


 i know huh :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 25 2007, 03:55 PM~8390415
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice whitewall.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

:biggrin:   
























[/quote]
getting a matched steering wheel n nice fenderbraces to acompany these babies :biggrin: ...send the design tony


----------



## TonyO

> :biggrin:


getting a matched steering wheel n nice fenderbraces to acompany these babies :biggrin: ...send the design tony 
[/quote]


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> getting a matched steering wheel n nice fenderbraces to acompany these babies :biggrin: ...send the design tony


      
[/quote]


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin+Jul 26 2007, 02:57 AM~8390430-->
> 
> 
> 
> steering wheel looks good on it. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 26 2007, 02:58 AM~8390440
> *nice whitewall.
> *



No comments about the forks? That's only our second set of 4 piece forks for cylinders we've made. Raqueness designed it though so :thumbsup: on the design.


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 29 2007, 03:19 PM~8420143
> *No comments about the forks?  That's only our second set of 4 piece forks for cylinders we've made.  Raqueness designed it though so :thumbsup: on the design.
> *



Couldn't of done it without TNT :worship: Tony get at me for the steering wheel. when your ready been doing some thangz.


----------



## lowriderwiz

TNT forks :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Jul 29 2007, 02:25 PM~8420174
> *TNT forks  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: godam.


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 29 2007, 04:07 PM~8420362
> *:wow: godam.
> *


X2


----------



## LilBoyBlue

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Jul 29 2007, 03:25 PM~8420174
> *TNT forks  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





WHAT CATEGORY WILL IT B N? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lowchevy1989

good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue+Jul 30 2007, 06:49 AM~8422270-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT CATEGORY WILL IT B N? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would enter it as Semi and see what happens. its got tank, skirts, capped behind seat, and capped behind crank so technically it should be full but I mean I'd enter it as Semi to see what happens. He's from Canada so I dont think it really matters, I dont know how they score body mods up there :dunno:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowchevy1989_@Jul 30 2007, 07:43 AM~8422674
> *good work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

tonys gonna get a big ass TNT logo tattoed on his chest.

tony be representin. :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 30 2007, 10:16 AM~8423569
> *tonys gonna get a big ass TNT logo tattoed on his chest.
> 
> tony be representin. :0
> *



Yep a big TNT on my chest and RO and dice on my back like 50 Cent's tat


----------



## 520_low

wassup tony :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 29 2007, 11:17 PM~8423582
> *Yep a big TNT on my chest and RO and dice on my back like 50 Cent's tat
> *


ok b-rad :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 520_low+Jul 30 2007, 10:19 AM~8423590-->
> 
> 
> 
> wassup tony :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What it dew :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 30 2007, 10:19 AM~8423593
> *ok b-rad :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 520_low

> What it dew :wave:
> 
> chillin homie hows the weather out there?im bout to get back to town tomorrow and save up on sum cash to get some parts off u pretty soon.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

any pics of your most latest work?


----------



## TonyO

> What it dew :wave:
> 
> chillin homie hows the weather out there?im bout to get back to town tomorrow and save up on sum cash to get some parts off u pretty soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo what is the box thing on the back of Manny's bike? :dunno: Weather is nice down here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any pics of your most latest work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forks, handlebars, and sissybar on Lil Devil, look in Houston Topic for the pics, I dont think anyone posted them up in here for me yet but I'll try to get them in here.
Click to expand...


----------



## TonyO

> What it dew :wave:
> 
> chillin homie hows the weather out there?im bout to get back to town tomorrow and save up on sum cash to get some parts off u pretty soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo what is the box thing on the back of Manny's bike? :dunno: Weather is nice down here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any pics of your most latest work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forks, handlebars, and sissybar on Lil Devil, look in Houston Topic for the pics, I dont think anyone posted them up in here for me yet but I'll try to get them in here.
Click to expand...


----------



## 520_low

i havent really seen it but he told me it has a mirror on the bottom some wine glasses and a deck of playin cards


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Jul 30 2007, 10:58 AM~8423719
> *i havent really seen it but he told me it has a mirror on the bottom some wine glasses and a deck of playin cards
> *


cool brotha hey can you do me a favor and go into the Houston show topic and post the pics Noe posted of Lil Devil? I have dialup down here and my download speeds are slow as hell. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## 520_low

here u go Tony


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Jul 30 2007, 11:31 AM~8423785
> *here u go Tony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks :thumbsup:

Sissybar, forks, and handlebars are all TNT parts, a TonyO original design except the handlebars. The handlebars are based off the design of the twisted handlebars that were originally made for that bike.


----------



## RO-BC

ok so here is the deal im thinking of not doing any more parts on my end for anyone else but i might still. we are not gonna offer any more plating and engraving cause shit just gets mixed up so if yall are wanting that then yall can hit me up and i will give you the contact numbers for engraving and chroming


----------



## Damu505

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 30 2007, 07:21 AM~8424532
> *ok so here is the deal im thinking of not doing any more parts on my end for anyone else but i might still. we are not gonna offer any more plating and engraving cause shit just gets mixed up so if yall are wanting that then yall can hit me up and i will give you the contact numbers for engraving and chroming
> *




Hit me up with a pm on that number!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Jul 30 2007, 01:31 AM~8423785
> *here u go Tony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 look tight you guys keep up the good work


----------



## Damu505

Tony I need a 12inch bike!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Jul 30 2007, 08:26 PM~8425896
> *Tony I need a 12inch bike!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Everyone wants to jump on the boat now damn


----------



## Damu505

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 30 2007, 10:26 AM~8425903
> *Everyone wants to jump on the boat now  damn
> *



Wow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO-BC

ALL MY EXISTING COSTUMERS WILL BE WELCOMED TO MORE WORK ANYONE ELSE WHO HAS NOT DONE BUISNESS WITH ME ITS NOT FOR CERTAIN THAT I WILL DO ANY WORK BESIDES MABEY DESIGN AND CUTTING AND FRAMES AND FENDERS


----------



## K LoLo

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Jul 30 2007, 03:31 AM~8423785
> *here u go Tony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Were these the parts that you were saying you were polishing on your own? I know they aren't chrome, but they still look good.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Jul 30 2007, 09:59 PM~8426733
> *Were these the parts that you were saying you were polishing on your own? I know they aren't chrome, but they still look good.
> *



Yeah those are the ones I polished. They actually are chromed, just low grade cheap chrome but eh the shop was fast and cheap what can I say? I plan on maybe getting them redone later on.


----------



## TonyO

*I forgot to mention this but we CAN do waterjet cut parts now. They are more expensive but it is available through us if you wish. We can do thick pedals, thick pieces for handlebars, thick thick thick just like J Lo's ass :thumbsup:*


----------



## trillryder3

all man u fucked lil devil up yhose parts suck your not a good designer


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by trillryder3_@Aug 1 2007, 02:17 AM~8439401
> *all man u fucked lil devil up yhose parts suck your not a good designer
> *



Si Mike Lopez go settle down :buttkick:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jul 31 2007, 05:16 PM~8439386-->
> 
> 
> 
> *I forgot to mention this but we CAN do waterjet cut parts now.  They are more expensive but it is available through us if you wish.  We can do thick pedals, thick pieces for handlebars, thick thick thick  just like J Lo's ass :thumbsup:*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ? what ya use before?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-trillryder3_@Jul 31 2007, 05:17 PM~8439401
> *all man u fucked lil devil up yhose parts suck your not a good designer
> *


lol wtf ..?


----------



## trillryder3

could of at least chromed them or got them engraved


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 1 2007, 02:21 AM~8439439
> *? what ya use before?
> lol wtf ..?
> *




Laser cut is cheaper than waterjet BUT you are limited to 1/4" thickness on Laser cut, that's where waterjet comes in, you can waterjet parts up to 6" thick or something crazy like that but like I said its hella expensive. But Pinnacle didn't get to be a title bike with just 1/4" thick parts.  That's why I gotta step up my game and really concentrate on Tombstone for next year, this year I might just have to show like I did in Denver, only halfway finished


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by trillryder3_@Aug 1 2007, 02:21 AM~8439449
> *could of at least chromed them or got them engraved
> *


They ARE chromed, its just cheap ass chrome  I'm not finished with that bike yet, I had to half ass it for Houston show


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 31 2007, 05:23 PM~8439469
> *Laser cut is cheaper than waterjet  BUT you are limited to 1/4" thickness on Laser cut, that's where waterjet comes in, you can waterjet parts up to 6" thick or something crazy like that  but like I said its hella expensive.  But Pinnacle didn't get to be a title bike with just 1/4" thick parts.    That's why I gotta step up my game and really concentrate on Tombstone for next year,  this year I might just have to show like I did in Denver, only halfway finished
> *


ah always thought it was water jet, and does the lazer cut not leave burn marks? i have seen this on some peices....

yeah the good thing about a water jet is you can cut anything, wood , PLEXYGLASS...lexan, brick, alloys, plastic...damn near anything and very intricately, ive had cut items as small as a key and with the same dimnesions with extreme precision, clean cuts every time.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 31 2007, 05:24 PM~8439486
> *They ARE chromed, its just cheap ass chrome     I'm not finished with that bike yet, I had to half ass it for Houston  show
> *


better that way so they can be matted with engraving then be cheaper to re do the chrome on ready to dip and polish parts...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 1 2007, 02:29 AM~8439551
> *ah always thought it was water jet, and does the lazer cut not leave burn marks? i have seen this on some peices....
> 
> yeah the good thing about a water jet is you can cut anything, wood , PLEXYGLASS...lexan, brick,  alloys, plastic...damn near anything and very intricately, ive had cut items as small as a key and with the same dimnesions with extreme precision, clean cuts every time.
> *



Both have their flaws. Waterjet leaves light surface rust on metal and lasercut leaves burn marks on sharp corners. Either way you're going to polish them before plating so it don't matter.


Yeah waterjet is very sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

with all the stuff i have made, i prefer laser. water jet leaves scars on the edges, but it can be smooth, with a slower cut. slower cut = higher prices. with the laser, there are burn marks, but nothing too serious that the plater couldnt take care of. 

all the prices i have gotten, laser was more expensive. dont know why it would be cheaper.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I have gotten water jet parts done before and it was not expensive at all. Probably the same as lazer. How much more is your water jet vs. Laser? How about delivery time? How much longer will water jet take?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 31 2007, 04:16 PM~8439386
> *I forgot to mention this but we CAN do waterjet cut parts now.  They are more expensive but it is available through us if you wish.  We can do thick pedals, thick pieces for handlebars, thick thick thick  just like J Lo's ass :thumbsup:
> *



silicon parts wowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowow


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2007, 08:22 PM~8441630
> *I have gotten water jet parts done before and it was not expensive at all. Probably the same as lazer. How much more is your water jet vs. Laser? How about delivery time? How much longer will water jet take?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2007, 06:17 PM~8444985
> *:dunno:
> *



it just depends on the workload at the time but last time I checked waterjet could be done in 3 days versus 2 weeks with laser cut.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 1 2007, 11:37 AM~8445144
> *it just depends on the workload at the time but last time I checked waterjet could be done in 3 days versus 2 weeks with laser cut.
> *


what about plasma cut.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 1 2007, 09:46 AM~8445224
> *what about plasma cut.
> *


not a clean cut at all, smoother than torch but not clean, lots of cleaning would have to be involved....


----------



## BIG CHANO

RO-BC, TonyO :wave: what'z crack'n brotha's


----------



## RO-BC

SUP CHANO


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 1 2007, 06:49 PM~8445241
> *not a clean cut at all, smoother than torch but not clean, lots of cleaning would have to be involved....
> *



x2 Plasma cut requires grinding the edges down and it might not come out as clean as laser. Laser cut parts require no extra cleanup, the edges are smooth.


Yeah they'll leave burn marks but like homie said, polishing takes care of that.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Aug 1 2007, 06:53 PM~8445269
> *RO-BC, TonyO  :wave: what'z crack'n brotha's
> *



Whatsup brotha


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 1 2007, 10:24 AM~8445537
> *x2  Plasma cut requires grinding the edges down and it might not come out as clean as laser.  Laser cut parts require no extra cleanup, the edges are smooth.
> Yeah they'll leave burn marks but like homie said, polishing takes care of that.
> *


yeah its plated or polished so none of that maters anyway...


----------



## RO-BC

taco does it again this is how precise the laser will cut these are tonys new mirrors that i just finished


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 2 2007, 11:52 AM~8456305
> *taco does it again this is how precise the laser will cut these are tonys new mirrors that i just finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are they going to be plated in time?


----------



## RO-BC

o yeah all tonys shit is gonna be plated im taking them to the plater today


----------



## socios b.c. prez

How long does that fool take?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 2 2007, 09:52 PM~8456305
> *taco does it again this is how precise the laser will cut these are tonys new mirrors that i just finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those look awesome :thumbsup: I give full credit to Taco for this design idea to cut them as separate parts with a spacer.


----------



## RO-BC

im glad ya like them they gonna look sick on the handlebars 

to answer your question raul depending on what ya have and how busy the plater is not to mention the time you give him all the parts will be ready for san mateo show the plater is also taking his two bikes up there too i think this is gonna be a great show in san mateo bike whys


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 2 2007, 12:26 PM~8456621
> *im glad ya like them they gonna look sick on the handlebars
> 
> to answer your question raul depending on what ya have and how busy the plater is not to mention the time you give him all the parts will be ready for san mateo show the plater is also taking his two bikes up there too i think this is gonna be a great show in san mateo bike whys
> *


those parts came out sic what 2 bikes does the plater have


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 3 2007, 12:27 AM~8457687
> *those parts came out sic what 2 bikes does the plater have
> *












He owns this one look at the Enforcer forks and Blade Sissybar

and another bike but I dont have the pic of it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 2 2007, 02:33 PM~8457732
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He owns this one look at the Enforcer forks and Blade Sissybar
> 
> and another bike but I dont have the pic of it
> *


This one.


----------



## CE 707

then its going to be a good show


----------



## 817Lowrider

outstanding


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2007, 12:36 AM~8457769
> *This one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:yes: He owns a chrome shop that's why he has an all chrome display.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 2 2007, 02:39 PM~8457799
> *then its going to be a good show
> *


Its going to be borderline ok.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2007, 12:42 AM~8457830
> *Its going to be borderline ok.
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 2 2007, 02:42 PM~8457827
> *:yes:  He owns a chrome shop that's why he has an all chrome display.
> *


----------



## TonyO

Anybody that needs parts for Vegas needs to hit us up NOW. Right now is pretty much the drop dead date to get things back in time for vegas.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

TONY U STILL HAVE THOSE PARTS RYTE

IM GETING A JOB SO I CAN START TO SAVE TO GE THEM


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 3 2007, 07:33 PM~8463745
> *TONY U STILL HAVE THOSE PARTS RYTE
> 
> IM GETING A JOB SO I CAN START TO SAVE TO GE THEM
> *



:yes:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Mar 18 2007, 10:54 AM~7499739-->
> 
> 
> 
> Plaques we did for the Thugg Passion car, RO member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Mar 18 2007, 11:11 AM~7499770
> *Blade Steering wheels  $75 each plus shipping, raw and unplated.
> 
> We can get anything engraved and chromed for an extra charge.  Just let us know how you want your part finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Still have the blade steering wheels available $60 each. don't forget we can do plaques too.


----------



## RO-BC

IM PUTTING A BLADE ONE ON MY BIKE


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 3 2007, 07:42 PM~8463802
> *IM PUTTING A BLADE ONE ON MY BIKE
> *


----------



## Drop'em

Tony check your pm's bro.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 3 2007, 09:40 AM~8463797
> *Still have the blade steering wheels available  $60 each.  don't forget we can do plaques too.
> *


u think that will look good wit the fork n sissybar im getting


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 3 2007, 07:48 PM~8463846
> *u think that will look good wit the fork n sissybar im getting
> *



:dunno: They're different designs but still custom cut. It would be cheaper to go with one already made like that than to get a custom one.


----------



## TonyO

after polishing and plating


----------



## TonyO




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 3 2007, 10:22 AM~8464072
> *after polishing and plating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like it cool it but it looks like you put to many dots on the dice


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I forgot to ask, do you guys do plaques? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 1 2007, 10:56 AM~8445297
> *THEE ARTISTICS b.c. fo life
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

QUOTE(RO-BC @ Aug 1 2007, 10:56 AM) 
THEE ARTISTICS b.c. fo life

yeah right lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 3 2007, 02:23 PM~8464981
> *QUOTE(RO-BC @ Aug 1 2007, 10:56 AM)
> THEE ARTISTICS b.c. fo life
> 
> yeah right lol
> *


LOL


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2007, 09:53 PM~8464761
> *I forgot to ask, do you guys do plaques?  :dunno:
> *



WTF do you think the Thugg Passion is, a seat cushion? :twak:



J/K of course we do plaques! what chu need?


----------



## TonyO

Anybody that needs parts for Vegas needs to hit us up NOW. Right now is pretty much the drop dead date to get things back in time for vegas.



x2


----------



## the bone collector

Hey Tony you got any wheels? I might need something


----------



## stillspinnin

how much is it for the blade sissybar.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 6 2007, 11:16 PM~8485290
> *how much is it for the blade sissybar.
> *



$140 but I dont have any in stock right now. I can get some done though, I still have the design.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 6 2007, 04:19 PM~8485314
> *$140 but I dont have any in stock right now.  I can get some done though, I still have the design.
> *


thanks.


----------



## Drop'em

Say Tony have you started on my parts, you said they will be raw n vegas will be delivered right.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 6 2007, 11:23 PM~8485359
> *Say Tony have you started on my parts, you said they will be raw n vegas will be delivered right.
> *


:yes:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 6 2007, 01:23 PM~8485367
> *:yes:
> *



cool. Im planning out for next year already


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 6 2007, 11:28 PM~8485415
> *cool. Im planning out for next year already
> *


PM Sent


----------



## 520_low

> How much for these Tony :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> How much for these Tony :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> $170 shipped but only to YOU since all I have to do is drop them off on my way off work :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 6 2007, 01:39 PM~8485516
> *$170 shipped but only to YOU since all I have to do is drop them off on my way off work :roflmao:
> *


Cool u have these available?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Aug 6 2007, 11:42 PM~8485564
> *Cool u have these available?
> *



Well I forgot that those are sold but I can do a smiliar design to those. I can change it up or do a whole different design, PM me and we'll chat


----------



## RO-BC

taco does it again


----------



## RO-BC

these where made for one of the guys in our club for his supra he gonna put them on his display


----------



## RO-BC




----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 6 2007, 11:38 PM~8489268
> *these where made for one of the guys in our club for his supra he gonna put them on his display
> *


pics of the supra.


----------



## RO-BC

O DAMN BRO I GOTTA FIND IT ITS A WHITE ONE WITH CHROME UNDERCARRAGE AND ENGINE PARTS


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 7 2007, 06:36 AM~8489243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taco does it again
> *



Don't take all the credit fooker. You sketched it out but I did the CAD on it.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 7 2007, 07:03 AM~8491895
> *Don't take all the credit fooker.  You sketched it out but I did the CAD on it.
> *


Dont cry fooker. You got my parts done. I got the e-mail late last night


----------



## TonyO

*I forgot to mention this but we CAN do waterjet cut parts now. They are more expensive but it is available through us if you wish. We can do thick pedals, thick pieces for handlebars, thick thick thick just like J Lo's ass :thumbsup:*


----------



## chamuco61

nice work guys....gonna be hittin you up for an estimate on some parts verrryy soon!!


----------



## RO-BC

ORALE HOLMES WE HERE TO HELP YA OUT HOMIE


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 8 2007, 03:39 AM~8497287
> *ORALE HOLMES WE HERE TO HELP YA OUT HOMIE
> *


x2


----------



## K LoLo

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 6 2007, 10:44 PM~8489310
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Maybe I'm slow, but what does that say?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Aug 8 2007, 09:35 AM~8502475
> *Maybe I'm slow, but what does that say?
> *


i am with you on that one


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Aug 8 2007, 08:35 AM~8502475
> *Maybe I'm slow, but what does that say?
> *


I THINK CHUBBY


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Aug 8 2007, 08:57 AM~8502672
> *I THINK CHUBBY
> *


thats what it looks like to me too....


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 8 2007, 08:58 AM~8502684
> *thats what it looks like to me too....
> *


ME TOO


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 8 2007, 11:58 AM~8502684
> *thats what it looks like to me too....
> *


same here


----------



## TonyO

It says Chubby


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 8 2007, 12:11 PM~8502813
> *It says Chubby
> *


whos it for


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 8 2007, 10:02 AM~8503318
> *whos it for
> *


someone that is chubby


----------



## K LoLo

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 8 2007, 12:29 PM~8503538
> *someone that is chubby
> *


Obviously. OK...I get it now...I can see it...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 8 2007, 08:02 PM~8503318
> *whos it for
> *


Rollerz Only's new Lexington KY chap prez. Let me see if I can find the pic of his car......


----------



## socios b.c. prez

It says chubby.


----------



## TonyO

Here it is. See the guy's shirt, he has the same crown as the plaque.

He'll be flying a Rollerz plaque but these we made for him are going to be put in his car to go along with his club plaque :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 8 2007, 04:05 PM~8504967
> *Here it is.  See the guy's shirt, he has the same crown as the plaque.
> 
> He'll be flying a Rollerz plaque but these we made for him are going to be put in his car to go along with his club plaque  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice, sure beats my cusins supra.


----------



## TonyO

hey guys TNT is searching for the next hot trend in laser cut parts. Throw some designs and ideas our way and if we like yours we'll give you a discount on the first set. We're looking for crazy designs so throw out what you got. you got a double stacked sissybar idea? 6 or 8 piece fork design? Let us know. We're lookin for what our customers want, what people want to see on a bike that hasn't really been done before in laser cut parts.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

eh homie go to chat :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 12 2007, 01:31 AM~8533316
> *hey guys TNT is searching for the next hot trend in laser cut parts.  Throw some designs and ideas our way and if we like yours we'll give you a discount on the first set.  We're looking for crazy designs so throw out what you got.  you got a double stacked sissybar idea?  6 or 8 piece fork design?  Let us know.  We're lookin for what our customers want, what people want to see on a bike that hasn't really been done before in laser cut parts.
> *


Crazy designs are not the future of custom parts.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2007, 07:02 AM~8538569
> *Crazy designs are not the future of custom parts.
> *


That's what everyone keeps askin for brotha. When we first started the business we wanted to stay away from the tribal stuff which is why we did the Blade and Enforcer designs. As the business grew more and more peeps kept asking for crazy tribal designs.

I'm actually playing around with ideas on what the next great thing will be. Who knows, maybe a side car that mounts to the front not the rear :dunno: Maybe a design that allows a bike to roll on tracks instead of wheels :dunno: How about vertical wheels that slide up into the forks for show and down for riding? :dunno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SOUNDS GOOD!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 12 2007, 09:16 PM~8538683
> *That's what everyone keeps askin for brotha.  When we first started the business we wanted to stay away from the tribal stuff which is why we did the Blade and Enforcer designs. As the business grew more and more peeps kept asking for crazy tribal designs.
> 
> I'm actually playing around with ideas on what the next great thing will be.  Who knows, maybe a side car that mounts to the front not the rear :dunno:  Maybe a design that allows a bike to roll on tracks instead of wheels :dunno:  How about vertical wheels that slide up into the forks for show and down for riding? :dunno:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:roflmao:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Aug 12 2007, 02:31 AM~8533316-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey guys TNT is searching for the next hot trend in laser cut parts.  Throw some designs and ideas our way and if we like yours we'll give you a discount on the first set.  We're looking for crazy designs so throw out what you got.  you got a double stacked sissybar idea?  6 or 8 piece fork design?  Let us know.  We're lookin for what our customers want, what people want to see on a bike that hasn't really been done before in laser cut parts.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hire me by the hour or by the job and ill get you all the designs you want...dont need discounts i make my own parts.
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2007, 10:02 PM~8538569
> *Crazy designs are not the future of custom parts.
> *


lol true!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2007, 07:19 AM~8538709
> *:loco:
> *


:roflmao: You won't be thinkin I'm so crazy when my transformer bike comes after your ass. Don't forget I got that coffin on top of my new frame for the haters  



:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 12 2007, 10:02 PM~8539108
> *:roflmao:  You won't be thinkin I'm so crazy when my transformer bike comes after your ass.  Don't forget I got that coffin on top of my new frame for the haters
> :biggrin:
> *


Maybe thats what a few people want here and there but you have to remember that not everyone wants those BOTY/TOTY parts on there simple frames. 

If you feel the need to come after my trike then do what you gotta do homie.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2007, 10:07 PM~8539143
> *Maybe thats what a few people want here and there but you have to remember that not everyone wants those BOTY/TOTY parts on there simple frames.
> 
> If you feel the need to come after my trike then do what you gotta do homie.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2007, 08:07 AM~8539143
> *Maybe thats what a few people want here and there but you have to remember that not everyone wants those BOTY/TOTY parts on there simple frames.
> 
> If you feel the need to come after my trike then do what you gotta do homie.
> *


Why would I come after your trike? You're retiring it and I only build 16" bikes so WTF? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 12 2007, 10:18 PM~8539247
> *Why would I come after your trike?  You're retiring it and I only build 16" bikes so WTF? :dunno:
> *


Im just quoting what you said.  



> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 12 2007, 10:02 PM~8539108
> *:roflmao:  You won't be thinkin I'm so crazy when my transformer bike comes after your ass.  Don't forget I got that coffin on top of my new frame for the haters
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2007, 11:22 PM~8539282
> *Im just quoting what you said.
> *


must have meant literaly jump at you and try to get you in particular with a transformer.....TNT is doing it big dont ya know..


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 13 2007, 08:28 AM~8539336
> *must have meant literaly jump at you and try to get you in particular with a transformer.....TNT is doing it big dont ya know..
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 12 2007, 10:02 PM~8539108
> *:roflmao:  You won't be thinkin I'm so crazy when my transformer bike comes after your ass.  Don't forget I got that coffin on top of my new frame for the haters
> :biggrin:
> *


TRANSFORMER huh! I guess your sorry ass stoled my idea, I should of kept my mouth shut...............................................................................................

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. I guess 2 TRANSFORMER bikes for next year.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 13 2007, 05:48 PM~8540903
> *TRANSFORMER huh! I guess your sorry ass stoled my idea, I should of kept my mouth shut...............................................................................................
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.  I guess 2 TRANSFORMER bikes for next year.
> *


Not transformer themed, an actual transformer bike. It morphs into a 58 Impala


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2007, 07:51 AM~8540919
> *Not transformer themed, an actual transformer bike.  It morphs into a 58 Impala
> *


Oh Yeah! Mine will be a 16 inch thats will morph into a 20 inch radical


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 13 2007, 05:53 PM~8540926
> *Oh Yeah! Mine will be a 16 inch thats will morph into a 20 inch radical
> *


oh snap a two category bike hno:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 13 2007, 10:53 AM~8540926
> *Oh Yeah! Mine will be a 16 inch thats will morph into a 20 inch radical
> *


tonyo's screwed


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2007, 08:56 AM~8541293
> *oh snap a two category bike hno:
> *


yup . I got 8 4inch actuators from pop trunks that i will use for this master peice. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. You will get served hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha jk

Wuz Up fool! Ready for VEGAS?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 13 2007, 07:05 PM~8541344
> *yup . I got 8 4inch actuators from pop trunks that i will use for this master peice. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. You will get served hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha jk
> 
> Wuz Up fool! Ready for VEGAS?
> *



I'm never ready for Vegas


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2007, 09:26 AM~8541489
> *I'm never ready for Vegas
> *


You better man, Nate n I have a perfect spot to take you too, man. You are going to loose something that you should of lost many years ago.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 13 2007, 07:29 PM~8541511
> *You better man, Nate n I have a perfect spot to take you too, man. You are going to loose something that you should of lost many years ago.
> *


Just trying to get all my parts plated and engraved on time


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2007, 09:30 AM~8541519
> *Just trying to get all my parts plated and engraved on time
> *



Cool. I wish I could off done something different for Vegas. Maybe next year


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 13 2007, 07:39 PM~8541596
> *Cool. I wish I could off done something different for Vegas. Maybe next year
> *


Hey no problem bro you're just barely busting out your first time this year, give it time be patient. I've been busting out year after year and always bring something new to the table.  I already know next year's Supershow will be 10x better for me because I'll have all the projects finished that I didn't get time to finish this year.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2007, 09:41 AM~8541619
> *Hey no problem bro you're just barely busting out your first time this year, give it time be patient.  I've been busting out year after year and always bring something new to the table.    I already know next year's Supershow will be 10x better for me because I'll have all the projects finished that I didn't get time to finish this year.
> *


Next year will be 3 yrs. for me, after I took some time off. Yeah, I guess ill take it slow.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 13 2007, 07:44 PM~8541651
> *Next year will be 3 yrs. for me, after I took some time off. Yeah, I guess ill take it slow.
> *


3 years?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2007, 09:53 AM~8541722
> *3 years?
> *


Yeah. About 7 years ago I had an 85 s-10 blazer kandy blue, switches, full done interior, suicide hood, murals it was in full classification. I got married n sold that. A couple year later I had a 2000 chevy airbags, custon paint, fully done interior, body dropped 2 years ago upgraded to an 06 front end. Sold it on lil. Last year brought the trike out for my son, n now this beautiful master peice


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 13 2007, 08:03 PM~8541830
> *Yeah. About 7 years ago I had an 85 s-10 blazer kandy blue, switches, full done interior, suicide hood, murals it was in full classification. I got married n sold that. A couple year later I had a 2000 chevy airbags, custon paint, fully done interior, body dropped 2 years ago upgraded to an 06 front end. Sold it on lil. Last year brought the trike out for my son, n now this beautiful master peice
> *


Got pics of the Blazer and 00 Chevy?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2007, 10:07 AM~8541858
> *Got pics of the Blazer and 00 Chevy?
> *


Here are pics. of the truck, I cant find pics. of the blazer.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 13 2007, 08:15 PM~8541918
> *Here are pics. of the truck, I cant find pics. of the blazer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice truck mayne. Dooz open :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2007, 10:17 AM~8541936
> *Nice truck mayne.  Dooz open :thumbsup:
> *


Yup that was my baby! But I sold it for $15,000.00 n up graded to a 2007 GMC new body TEXAS EDITION. I also found a 63 impala im negotiating. So i kind of got my hands tied up. After I reach my goal with my sons trike i will start on the truck or car wich ever one i decide too, the 63 needs alot of work but it has no rust spot on it


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 13 2007, 08:22 PM~8541979
> *Yup that was my baby! But I sold it for $15,000.00 n up graded to a 2007 GMC new body TEXAS EDITION. I also found a 63 impala im negotiating. So i kind of got my hands tied up. After I reach my goal with my sons trike i will start on the truck or car wich ever one i decide too, the 63 needs alot of work but it has no rust spot on it
> *


Cool man sounds good :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

Just got a new fax number. I guess the old one got deleted, that's what you get with free online fax service I guess :dunno: I go to www.k7.net and sign up for a free fax number its pretty cool.

Anyway here's my new fax number for anyone that needs it:

206-984-0596


----------



## TonyO




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2007, 06:23 PM~8554328
> *Just got a new fax number.  I guess the old one got deleted, that's what you get with free online fax service I guess :dunno:  I go to www.k7.net  and sign up for a free fax number its pretty cool.
> 
> Anyway here's my new fax number for anyone that needs it:
> 
> 206-984-0596
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

16 inch forks How much on a custom set? for a freind.


----------



## RO-BC

well we will give you the special artistics bike club price of 4 payments of 59.99 and if you act now we will throw in a next year bike club plaque a value of 39.99 and also the next artistics bike club member who calls will also get a special "support your local rollerz only club tshirt" lol 



lol lol lol lol lol lol


----------



## sic713

ok


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 21 2007, 02:14 AM~8599015
> *well we will give you the special artistics bike club price of 4 payments of 59.99 and if you act now we will throw in a next year bike club plaque a value of 39.99 and also the next artistics bike club member who calls will also get a special "support your local rollerz only club tshirt" lol
> lol lol lol lol lol lol
> *


:roflmao: hell yeah we need to do a commercial :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

before









after


----------



## 817Lowrider

Already now make my shit. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

wtf dose that say?
oh yea fuken laggers with juans sproket :rofl: get on it tony o


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 20 2007, 04:14 PM~8599015
> *well we will give you the special artistics bike club price of 4 payments of 59.99 and if you act now we will throw in a next year bike club plaque a value of 39.99 and also the next artistics bike club member who calls will also get a special "support your local rollerz only club tshirt" lol
> lol lol lol lol lol lol
> *


  wtf???????????????????????????
ur lucky casper dont come on lil no more :rofl: now fuk fun and games this is war :0


----------



## mortalkombat2

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 20 2007, 04:14 PM~8599015
> *well we will give you the special artistics bike club price of 4 payments of 59.99 and if you act now we will throw in a next year bike club plaque a value of 39.99 and also the next artistics bike club member who calls will also get a special "support your local rollerz only club tshirt" lol
> lol lol lol lol lol lol
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Aug 21 2007, 08:37 PM~8611818
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



HEY MAN ARE U GONNA ACTUALLY SAY HELLO IN VEGAS BRO CAUSE YA DIDNT SAY HI TO ME IN PHX REALLY I THOUGHT I HAD SOMETHING IN MY TEETH OR SMELLED BAD


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Aug 22 2007, 02:30 AM~8609247-->
> 
> 
> 
> Already now make my shit. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by eric [email protected] 22 2007, 05:37 AM~8611172
> *wtf dose that say?
> oh yea fuken laggers with juans sproket :rofl: get on it tony o
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn the shit is being cut right now have some patience fookers. I can't just send in one sprocket and have it cut. I have to send other parts in with the order in order to keep the cost down. I've been waiting on laggers to get me $$ for their stuff.
> 
> The sprocket is being cut now so chill bro. Should be another week I hope.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RO-BC_@Aug 22 2007, 06:43 AM~8611884
> *HEY MAN ARE U GONNA ACTUALLY SAY HELLO IN VEGAS BRO CAUSE YA DIDNT SAY HI TO ME IN PHX REALLY I THOUGHT I HAD SOMETHING IN MY TEETH OR SMELLED BAD*



Well yeah that too but he could have at least said whatup :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 22 2007, 05:37 AM~8611172
> *wtf dose that say?
> oh yea fuken laggers with juans sproket :rofl: get on it tony o
> *



It says Chubby.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 22 2007, 01:18 AM~8613347
> *Damn the shit is being cut right now have some patience fookers.  I can't just send in one sprocket and have it cut.  I have to send other parts in with the order in order to keep the cost down.  I've been waiting on laggers to get me $$ for their stuff.
> 
> *


I just like to keep to a tight schedule. I did order it over a month ago. :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

good things come to those who waite bro we got you


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 22 2007, 06:47 PM~8618783
> *good things come to those who waite bro we got you
> *


Already bro. i fell ya on that. However Its crunch time for me bro. I really need to get my shit together.


----------



## 817Lowrider

TTT for TNT


----------



## lowlife-biker

plaque looks tight, like the new font it different you know... but why does it say chubby?


----------



## TonyO

First bike with nearly all TNT parts wins in San Mateo


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 26 2007, 12:47 AM~8639791
> *plaque looks tight, like the new font it different you know... but why does it say chubby?
> *


That's the guy I dont know. Its his thing :dunno:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## lowlife-biker

I see nice bike btw tony like what you did in the back with the skull :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 27 2007, 07:08 PM~8649727
> *I see nice bike btw tony like what you did in the back with the skull :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks that was Taco's idea


----------



## Str8crazy80

Keep it up tony nice bike. why no gold?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

You should have put your 144's on the bike.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Aug 27 2007, 08:04 PM~8650224-->
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it up tony nice bike. why no gold?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wait
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2007, 08:36 PM~8650512
> *You should have put your 144's on the bike.
> *


Wait till Vegas. I figure I'd rather have the post office lose a $50 set of wheels than a $200 set of wheels if they got lost in the mail


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Jul 30 2007, 11:31 AM~8423785
> *here u go Tony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:   




























Still for sale


----------



## 817Lowrider

TTT 4 TNT custom fenders and sprocket.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

how much is it for that fork


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 28 2007, 01:15 AM~8652873
> *how much is it for that fork
> *


PM Sent


----------



## CE 707

you guys do nice work keep up the good work


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 28 2007, 01:21 AM~8652920
> *you guys do nice work keep up the good work
> *


Thanks. Our work will be seen on many bikes in Vegas this year. 

So far the bikes that will have TNT parts:

Tombstone II (just a steering wheel piece)

Pirate Bike (forks, sissybar, mirrors, mufflers, handlebars, steering wheel)

Drop Em's 2D Grave (Taco Steering wheel)

Lil Devil (Handlebars, forks, sissybar)

Couple others that I can't think of right now


----------



## TonyO

TNT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 30 2007, 10:06 AM~8676856
> *TNT
> *


x2


----------



## TonyO

Our newest parts:






































The Chepes thing is a steering wheel. The base will be bent up on the ends and the tips will slide into holes I cut out on the Chepes part.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 1 2007, 09:38 AM~8691788
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2007, 12:12 PM~8691910
> *:cheesy:
> *


X2


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 27 2007, 09:04 AM~8649688
> *First bike with nearly all TNT parts wins in San Mateo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much do you think it ran you for all the chrome


----------



## 817Lowrider

Thanks to justdeez and TNT metal works.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 1 2007, 08:09 PM~8694051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to justdeez  and TNT metal works.
> *


nice homie :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

Yall hit me up, I just got trained in a CAD program n i just started doing parts too. I will beat any price that TonyO will give yall just hit me up..............................


































Just fucking with you Tony. For crazy ass work yall hit up EXCLUSIVE 's sponsors:

TnT for parts
SIC 713 for those paint jobs


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## 817Lowrider

Are you still gonna hook it up chromed?


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 1 2007, 12:38 PM~8691788
> *Our newest parts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chepes thing is a steering wheel.  The base will be bent up on the ends and the tips will slide into holes I cut out on the Chepes part.
> *


i showed it to her she was tripping :cheesy:


----------



## MITOS

HEY TONY-O ITS ME WITH THA CRUZ AZUL BIKE FROM HOUSTON I WAS OUT OF TOWN WORKING BUT I WILL SEND YOU THE CASH IN TWO WEEKS.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 1 2007, 11:25 PM~8694608
> *Are you still gonna hook it up chromed?
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Sep 1 2007, 08:12 PM~8691910-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Its a Just Deezine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CE [email protected] 2 2007, 05:00 AM~8694022
> *how much do you think it ran you for all the chrome
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $600 for the handlebars, 2 mufflers, steering wheel, forks, and sissybar Would probably have been more if the design was wild and crazy but its a simple design so it didn't cost a whole lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2007, 05:09 AM~8694051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to justdeez  and TNT metal works.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'[email protected] 2 2007, 05:12 AM~8694060
> *nice homie :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2007, 07:21 AM~8694586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF is POK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2007, 07:25 AM~8694608
> *Are you still gonna hook it up chromed?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM me homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowRider_69_@Sep 2 2007, 08:02 AM~8694758
> *i showed it to her she was tripping :cheesy:
> *


:thumbsup:





Damn all these comments and nobody cares about the plaques I did?  Those were the hardest thing to draw up. Chepes took me quite a while to get it right


----------



## TonyO

..........


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2007, 08:12 AM~8710461
> *I might start doing some Nut Riderz CC plaques sometime too.  I think I found my first customer
> *


 :0 :nono:


----------



## TonyO

..............


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahh the good ole days


----------



## Drop'em

TonyO say bro call me up I know exactly what P.O.K means


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 4 2007, 05:58 PM~8714373
> *TonyO say bro call me up I know exactly what P.O.K means
> *


every one does its all over this forum.


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2007, 08:12 AM~8710461
> *I might start doing some Nut Riderz CC plaques sometime too.  I think I found my first customer
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC

IM TELLING THE new plaque to make is 


IF ONLY I WAS INDOORS PLAQUE


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719

T T T 4 T N T


----------



## RO-BC

TONY GO TO BED FOCKER


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 5 2007, 01:58 AM~8714373
> *TonyO say bro call me up I know exactly what P.O.K means
> *


Penguins out of Kontrol? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Sep 5 2007, 09:50 AM~8718507
> *TONY GO TO BED FOCKER
> *


NO :twak: I'm addicted to Lay it Low hno: :ugh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 5 2007, 12:23 AM~8717916
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I know tony got hella but hurt. I have the pm your prove it.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2007, 11:52 PM~8718517
> *Penguins out of Kontrol?  :dunno:
> *



NO its a funny message making fun of people foo


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 6 2007, 12:05 AM~8722470
> *I know tony got hella but hurt. I have the pm your prove it.
> *


I was butt hurt man but its all good.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2007, 03:16 PM~8722554
> *I was butt hurt man but its all good.
> *


get some butt cream and it will be all good homie you still my boys TNT doing there thang :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Before pic:










Before that:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

i liked it with the blue and chrome


----------



## OSO 805

:biggrin: :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Sep 6 2007, 05:38 AM~8725244
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Take this shit off my topic :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2007, 09:23 PM~8725831
> *Take this shit off my topic  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

TTT for a bad ass sprocket.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 6 2007, 03:19 PM~8731765
> *TTT for a bad ass sprocket.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 6 2007, 06:52 PM~8733348
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf i thought that shit was gone


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 6 2007, 08:52 PM~8733348
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TonyO

TNT


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 6 2007, 05:52 PM~8733348
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


stop posti thsi crap
wel its on him now since he quik yesturday on us :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 7 2007, 04:30 PM~8740873
> *stop posti thsi crap
> wel its on him now since he quik yesturday on us :angry:
> *


not shocking


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 7 2007, 03:32 PM~8740887
> *not shocking
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Look for our latest and greatest on some of the bikes in Vegas


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2007, 07:14 PM~8760785
> *Look for our latest and greatest on some of the bikes in Vegas
> *


I've been looking for my free next year plaque you said you would give me for making that Phoenix run.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 11 2007, 04:15 AM~8760796
> *I've been looking for my free next year plaque you said you would give me for making that Phoenix run.
> *



I dont even have them in my hands yet bro, be patient :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Did you ship my sprocket yet bro. And Taco hows them fenders comeing along?


----------



## TonyO

Next Year plaques are in:










These are made of stainless, the finish is very nice and smooth. We're selling these unplated unpolished since most people won't pay the extra $$ to get that done anyway. At least in stainless you can just buff them out a little by hand and they'll give a nice little shine.

I dont have exact prices since I haven't receieved the actual invoice but I'm thinkin $75 shipped for the bike plaques, $20 shipped for the keychains. I'll try to lower those prices once I look at the actual invoice but don't forget that's the SHIPPED price


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2007, 11:28 PM~8763653
> *Next Year plaques are in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are made of stainless, the finish is very nice  and smooth.  We're selling these unplated unpolished since most people won't pay the extra $$ to get that done anyway.  At least in stainless you can just buff them out a little by hand and they'll give a nice little shine.
> 
> I dont have exact prices since I haven't receieved the actual invoice but I'm thinkin $75 shipped for the bike plaques, $20 shipped for the keychains.  I'll try to lower those prices once I look at the actual invoice but don't forget that's the SHIPPED price
> *


I cant believe you actually had them made.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2007, 09:43 AM~8763741
> *I cant believe you actually had them made.
> *


:yes:


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2007, 11:28 PM~8763653
> *Next Year plaques are in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are made of stainless, the finish is very nice  and smooth.  We're selling these unplated unpolished since most people won't pay the extra $$ to get that done anyway.  At least in stainless you can just buff them out a little by hand and they'll give a nice little shine.
> 
> I dont have exact prices since I haven't receieved the actual invoice but I'm thinkin $75 shipped for the bike plaques, $20 shipped for the keychains.  I'll try to lower those prices once I look at the actual invoice but don't forget that's the SHIPPED price
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DuezPaid

Those are badass. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 11 2007, 12:28 AM~8763653
> *Next Year plaques are in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are made of stainless, the finish is very nice  and smooth.  We're selling these unplated unpolished since most people won't pay the extra $$ to get that done anyway.  At least in stainless you can just buff them out a little by hand and they'll give a nice little shine.
> 
> I dont have exact prices since I haven't receieved the actual invoice but I'm thinkin $75 shipped for the bike plaques, $20 shipped for the keychains.  I'll try to lower those prices once I look at the actual invoice but don't forget that's the SHIPPED price
> *


turned out real good homie :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

bring one for me in vegas!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 11 2007, 06:54 PM~8765347
> *bring one for me in vegas!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


:yes:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 11 2007, 10:55 AM~8765350
> *:yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 11 2007, 10:54 AM~8765347
> *bring one for me in vegas!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


X2


----------



## Str8crazy80

That plaque would look funny if some one had a display but no bike and had that plaque hanging in the middle of the display


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 11 2007, 01:01 PM~8766565
> *That plaque would look funny if some one had a display but no bike and had that plaque hanging in the middle of the display
> *


yep hell tony should do it lmfao


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 11 2007, 10:25 PM~8766753
> *yep hell tony should do it lmfao
> *



I actually plan on putting it on the display of Tombstone cuz it'll just be half assed this year.


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M

tonyo i cant replay to ur not


----------



## lowlife-biker

haha nice job tonyo they look cool


----------



## TonyO

*NEW PRICES:

Next Year bike plaque $50 shipped

Next Year Keychains $18 shipped



These are raw stainless steel, smooth finish unpolished. *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 11 2007, 01:48 PM~8766941
> *I actually plan on putting it on the display of Tombstone cuz it'll just be half assed this year.
> *


lmfao i can not wait to see the pic :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 11 2007, 02:28 AM~8763653
> *Next Year plaques are in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are made of stainless, the finish is very nice  and smooth.  We're selling these unplated unpolished since most people won't pay the extra $$ to get that done anyway.  At least in stainless you can just buff them out a little by hand and they'll give a nice little shine.
> 
> I dont have exact prices since I haven't receieved the actual invoice but I'm thinkin $75 shipped for the bike plaques, $20 shipped for the keychains.  I'll try to lower those prices once I look at the actual invoice but don't forget that's the SHIPPED price
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

like the smiley in it


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 11 2007, 09:28 AM~8763653
> *Next Year plaques are in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:dunno:


----------



## lowlife-biker

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: like this fella he reps next year


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 11 2007, 11:33 PM~8767326
> *:dunno:    :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:    like this fella he reps next year
> *


Hell yeah they need to change it to :nextyear: instead of : dunno : :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 11 2007, 02:36 PM~8767356
> *Hell yeah they need to change it to :nextyear:  instead of : dunno :  :biggrin:
> *


lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 11 2007, 12:59 PM~8767028
> *NEW PRICES:
> 
> Next Year bike plaque  $50 shipped
> 
> Next Year Keychains  $18 shipped
> These are raw stainless steel, smooth finish unpolished.
> *


how much for luxurious key chains if i send you the .cad ??


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Sep 12 2007, 12:10 AM~8767615
> *how much for luxurious key chains if i send you the .cad ??
> *


You're looking at about the same. $18 - $20 shipped.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 11 2007, 04:12 PM~8767625
> *You're looking at about the same.  $18 - $20 shipped.
> *


DID you ship my sprocket yet?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 12 2007, 10:11 PM~8774897
> *DID you ship my sprocket yet?
> *


:no: I'll try to ship it tomorrow. I've been trying to push other stuff out for peeps who need it for Vegas.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 12 2007, 04:42 PM~8776107
> *:no:  I'll try to ship it tomorrow.  I've been trying to push other stuff out for peeps who need it for Vegas.
> *


No problem as early as possible.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Taco I sent ya a PM.


----------



## TonyO

TNT made


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2007, 08:21 AM~8780962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNT made
> *


hey get at me how much it cost to plate a plaque and how long does it take to get back


----------



## TonyO

I will have these in Vegas. UnShipped prices are $40 for the plaques and $15 for the keychains.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2007, 10:36 AM~8781417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have these in Vegas.  UnShipped prices are $40 for the plaques and $15 for the keychains.
> *


LMAO...BUSTING OUT 20??


----------



## stillspinnin

TTT 4 TNT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 14 2007, 06:57 AM~8787075
> *TTT 4 TNT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

damn tony the next year club is growing i can see lmfao 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=362929


----------



## B===Donkey Puch

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 17 2007, 08:41 AM~8807829
> *damn tony the next year club is growing i can see lmfao
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=362929
> *



*4 LIFE !*


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by B===Donkey Puch_@Sep 17 2007, 09:43 AM~8807835
> *4 LIFE !
> *


hell yea sad but true i am in that club too :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by B===Donkey Puch_@Sep 17 2007, 06:43 PM~8807835
> *4 LIFE !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 817Lowrider

Got my sprocket in today. MAD PROPS!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 11 2007, 02:12 PM~8767625
> *You're looking at about the same.  $18 - $20 shipped.
> *


when it will be ready if i send you the cad tomorrow night with the money?


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 17 2007, 08:41 AM~8807829
> *damn tony the next year club is growing i can see lmfao
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=362929
> *













IM ONE OF THE OGs........................


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 19 2007, 04:42 AM~8819992
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM ONE OF THE OGs........................
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I sent a guy to yall and wicked. Lowest price will prolly win. Good luck Tony


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 27 2007, 06:18 PM~8883864
> *I sent a guy to yall and wicked. Lowest price will prolly win. Good luck Tony
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## DVNRDGRS

do these parts come dipped in chrome or would the buyer have to get them done.


----------



## 817Lowrider

They can dip them for ya but they come raw


----------



## DVNRDGRS

ooo ok


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 28 2007, 04:31 AM~8884405
> *They can dip them for ya but they come raw
> *


:yes: We work with a couple of shops who polish and chrome for us. We only charge their cost to do it, we don't add on any extra "handling" fees for that.


----------



## AMB1800

TNT


----------



## LowRider_69

any up dates on da stearing wheel homie ?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Sep 29 2007, 08:13 PM~8894801
> *any up dates  on da stearing wheel homie ?
> *


PM sent


----------



## TonyO

The two piece lightning forks and matching sissybar are still on sale and will be in Vegas along with the Next Year plaques. I also have a set of blade forks and enforcer forks still for sale hit me up if you want any of these items.

Send a PM or text or call to 520 227 9785


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 23 2007, 10:34 PM~7963638
> *Yo Taco this is our new TNT model.  Now Where do you think we should make her put her TNT tat at?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

This set of forks plus matching sissybar are available and will be in Vegas. $250 for the set of forks AND Sissybar or $125 ea


----------



## TonyO

Congratulations to Professor X. 2nd place Trike of the Year with TNT Scissor lift and steering wheel


----------



## TonyO

Pirate bike with TNT Forks, Steering wheel, Mufflers, Sissybar, and Mirrors

Paint, diamond tank, and graphics by Kandyshop, Murals by Magic, Plating by Showtime, and Engraving by Gino :thumbsup:

Special thanks to Taco for welding, bending, and legwork running around Fresno for me  

1st place 16" Semi Custom


----------



## TonyO

Lil Devil 1st place 12" with TNT handlebars, forks, and sissybar


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

NEVER GOT MY NEXT YEAR PLAQUE
:angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 11 2007, 06:35 PM~8976388
> *NEVER GOT MY NEXT YEAR PLAQUE
> :angry:
> *


You'll get it next year :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 11 2007, 10:35 AM~8976392
> *You'll get it next year :roflmao:
> *


I WANT IT NOW :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Taco. When you have a chance hit me up bro. I really would like to talk to you about them fenders. I sent you a pm???


----------



## Raguness

Nice job TNT Congrats to everybody.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 11 2007, 07:19 AM~8976277
> *Pirate bike with TNT Forks, Steering wheel, Mufflers, Sissybar, and Mirrors
> 
> Paint, diamond tank, and graphics by Kandyshop,  Murals by Magic, Plating by Showtime, and Engraving by Gino :thumbsup:
> 
> Special thanks to Taco for welding, bending, and legwork running around Fresno for me
> 
> 1st place 16" Semi Custom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass engraving :biggrin: did he stipple over the chrome or did you engrave then chrome?


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 17 2007, 05:48 AM~9018093
> *:biggrin:
> 
> badass engraving :biggrin: did he stipple over the chrome or did you engrave then chrome?
> *


He engraved over the triple plating so the pinkish tone you see is the copper under the top layer of chrome. That's the better way to do it if you engrave on top of chrome. I do not suggest engraving over straight chrome because then you'll have bare metal coming through underneath and that looks like ass :nosad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 16 2007, 04:41 PM~9015915
> *Taco. When you have a chance hit me up bro. I really would like to talk to you about them fenders. I sent you a pm???
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

Hey tony have you gotten my box yet


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 18 2007, 04:44 AM~9025809
> *Hey tony have you gotten my box yet
> *


The stuff for AMB1800? I got that :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 18 2007, 08:33 AM~9029313
> *The stuff for AMB1800?  I got that :thumbsup:
> *


 :nosad: the 10" red fork i sent you


----------



## AMB1800

nope my box came from viejitoscencoast :biggrin:


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 18 2007, 10:54 AM~9030123
> *nope my box came from viejitoscencoast  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 18 2007, 08:53 PM~9030121
> *:nosad: the 10" red fork i sent you
> *


Didnt come in yet. 



> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 18 2007, 08:54 PM~9030123
> *nope my box came from viejitoscencoast  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah I got that one already .


----------



## Str8crazy80

let me know when it dose


----------



## TonyO

I still have 2 sets of sword parts left for sale and 4 Blade Steering wheels available

$140 shipped for the sword forks

$70 shipped for the blade steering wheels


----------



## TonyO

To any Luxurious members out there I still have this in CAD format so hit me up for things


----------



## 817Lowrider

Quote?


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 11 2007, 08:19 AM~8976277
> *Pirate bike with TNT Forks, Steering wheel, Mufflers, Sissybar, and Mirrors
> 
> Paint, diamond tank, and graphics by Kandyshop,  Murals by Magic, Plating by Showtime, and Engraving by Gino :thumbsup:
> 
> Special thanks to Taco for welding, bending, and legwork running around Fresno for me
> 
> 1st place 16" Semi Custom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now that a good member right there :thumbsup: Gino did a good job on your parts I like his style over everyone right now


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Oct 22 2007, 04:22 AM~9052784-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM Sent, replied, still talking.......
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CE 707_@Oct 22 2007, 05:40 AM~9053359
> *now that a good member right there :thumbsup:  Gino did a good job on your parts I like his style over everyone right now
> *


Thanks. Yeah I like his style on Pirate bike. Its not overdone and not under done :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Nice bid. Will see who can beat it.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 21 2007, 10:09 PM~9053646
> *Nice bid. Will see who can beat it.
> *


best rices out there!!! for sure


----------



## 817Lowrider

will see. LOL


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 22 2007, 06:12 AM~9053671
> *best rices out there!!! for sure
> *


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

Hey tony have you gotten my box yet? the red fork


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

whats up tonyo you ship that out yet? or still working on it?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 26 2007, 07:15 PM~9088552
> *whats up tonyo you ship that out yet? or still working on it?
> *


still workin on it


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 24 2007, 01:28 PM~9074294
> *Hey tony have you gotten my box yet? the red fork
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 26 2007, 09:23 PM~9089410
> *
> *


Got it the other day. I'll try to send ya something next week.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 26 2007, 12:37 PM~9089858
> *Got it the other day.  I'll try to send ya something next week.
> *


have you already started on it?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 26 2007, 10:52 PM~9089971
> *have you already started on it?
> *


Not yet but I got an idea of what I'd like to do for it.


----------



## Drop'em

TonyO look what I can do. Took me a couple of hours but not a bad desing for some for sissybars huh! Holla at me


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 26 2007, 05:54 PM~9091069
> *TonyO look what I can do. Took me a couple of hours but not a bad desing for some for sissybars huh! Holla at me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i really like that! that would have been the chit for a certain playboy bike!!! :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 26 2007, 03:58 PM~9091102
> *i really like that!  that would have been the chit for a certain playboy bike!!! :0
> *



Lets dont talk about that. It was going to be but he decide to go with some other people. I seen his new parts on here, I think it would of looked better with this design


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 27 2007, 01:54 AM~9091069
> *TonyO look what I can do. Took me a couple of hours but not a bad desing for some for sissybars huh! Holla at me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks for posting my design up. Can you post the others? I want people to see what I can really do in CAD. I got some crazy shit out there but the only thing is people haven't paid for it so I'm stuck with a lot of designs that I can't use


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 26 2007, 04:50 PM~9091422
> *Thanks for posting my design up.  Can you post the others?  I want people to see what I can really do in CAD.  I got some crazy shit out there but the only thing is people haven't paid for it so I'm stuck with a lot of designs that I can't use
> *


I can post some not all


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 26 2007, 06:26 PM~9091243
> *Lets dont talk about that. It was going to be but he decide to go with some other people. I seen his new parts on here, I think it would of looked better with this design
> *


maybe a Huslter theme :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 26 2007, 05:31 PM~9091662
> *maybe a Huslter theme  :dunno:  :cheesy:
> *


I might use those for my goddaughters frame. Im doing a WWE DIVA bike theme


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 26 2007, 01:11 PM~9090116
> *Not yet but I got an idea of what I'd like to do for it.
> *


let me take a look at it


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 26 2007, 03:54 PM~9091069
> *TonyO look what I can do. Took me a couple of hours but not a bad desing for some for sissybars huh! Holla at me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS ATIGHT DESIGN WOULD LOOK SICK ALL ENGRAVED UP WITH STOCKINGS ,GARTERS FISHNETS, OR ALL TATTED UP ORIENTAL STYLE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 26 2007, 03:54 PM~9091069
> *TonyO look what I can do. Took me a couple of hours but not a bad desing for some for sissybars huh! Holla at me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Needs bigger tits. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 26 2007, 03:54 PM~9091069
> *TonyO look what I can do. Took me a couple of hours but not a bad desing for some for sissybars huh! Holla at me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 cut it in half like were the waiste is so when someone puts air or hydros on their bike they can make her dance


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 29 2007, 08:40 PM~9106230
> *:0 cut it in half like were the waiste is so when someone puts air or hydros on their bike they can make her  dance
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em

I will post more designs from TnT in a while im uploading them right now.


----------



## Drop'em

HERE WE GO:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 30 2007, 08:10 PM~9113945
> *HERE WE GO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks a lot brotha :thumbsup:


This is the kind of crazy ass detail I can get down with in my drawings. I can get any of these cut out, its just these are designs nobody has paid me to cut for them yet. I get requests to cut parts and I do the CAD and people don't order or forget or dont follow through or whatever, I just want these designs shown so y'all know the work I can get done.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Oct 24 2007, 01:28 PM~9074294-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey tony have you gotten my box yet? the red fork
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2007, 12:37 PM~9089858
> *Got it the other day.  I'll try to send ya something next week.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2007, 12:52 PM~9089971
> *have you already started on it?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2007, 01:11 PM~9090116
> *Not yet but I got an idea of what I'd like to do for it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Str8crazy80_@Oct 28 2007, 12:51 PM~9100584
> *let me take a look at it when you git a chance
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 30 2007, 10:28 PM~9114908
> *
> *


PM Sent


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

don't post my designs!!!....lol


you ship that out yet? i'm going to email you what you asked for now.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 31 2007, 05:00 AM~9117901
> *don't post my designs!!!....lol
> 
> 
> you ship that out yet? i'm going to email you what you asked for now.
> *


D'OH didnt ship it out :banghead: I'll do it soon and I'll work on that stuff this week.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 30 2007, 08:03 PM~9117927
> *D'OH  didnt ship it out :banghead:  I'll do it soon and I'll work on that stuff this week.
> *



email sent. ill measure everything tomorrow and give u dimensions if you want.make it easier for you. and let me know im ready when you are.


----------



## viejitocencoast

JUST WONDERING ,ARE THESE GUYS (TNT) RELIABLE ,THINKING OF GETTING SOME STUFF DONE SO THOUGHT ID ASK ??? IM SURE SOME OF YOU ON HERE HAVE DELT WITH THEM.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Oct 31 2007, 08:49 AM~9119716
> *JUST WONDERING ,ARE THESE GUYS (TNT) RELIABLE ,THINKING OF GETTING SOME STUFF DONE SO THOUGHT ID ASK ???  IM SURE SOME OF YOU ON HERE HAVE DELT WITH THEM.
> *



TNT did my bike for a good price! :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Oct 30 2007, 10:49 PM~9119716
> *JUST WONDERING ,ARE THESE GUYS (TNT) RELIABLE ,THINKING OF GETTING SOME STUFF DONE SO THOUGHT ID ASK ???  IM SURE SOME OF YOU ON HERE HAVE DELT WITH THEM.
> *


You cant go wrong with TnT. Any parts you want can be cut n shipped to you in a max of 2 weeks. They are reliable bro


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 31 2007, 10:20 AM~9122607
> *You cant go wrong with TnT. Any parts you want can be cut n shipped to you in a max of 2 weeks. They are reliable bro
> *


they didnt want to do my pendant in 2 weeks...... :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

pm sent.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Oct 31 2007, 10:31 AM~9122727
> *they didnt want to do my pendant in 2 weeks...... :dunno:
> *



I know of your situation, you wanted it by magnificos. We talked last week n magnificos is this weekend bro, think about it. Also Tony gets things cut in bundles a little pendant will cost alot too cut on its own.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 31 2007, 08:36 PM~9122785
> *I know of your situation, you wanted  it by magnificos. We talked last week n magnificos is this weekend bro, think about it. Also Tony gets things cut in bundles a little pendant will cost alot too cut on its own.
> *



Agreed. I can get forks, steering wheels, handlebars, etc but in 1 - 2 weeks but single small things will have to wait a little while.


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 31 2007, 10:36 AM~9122785
> *I know of your situation, you wanted  it by magnificos. We talked last week n magnificos is this weekend bro, think about it. Also Tony gets things cut in bundles a little pendant will cost alot too cut on its own.
> *


i know its this weekend......but i told him about it like the end of last month...i think that was plenty of time....... :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Oct 31 2007, 10:44 AM~9122872
> *i know its this weekend......but i told him about it like the end of last month...i think that was plenty of time....... :dunno:
> *


 :nono: He was busy working on my super top secret parts.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Good quality but did take a minute to get. And it was not the SS cus I ordered way before it. Nice work though


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 1 2007, 05:32 AM~9126703
> *Good quality but did take a minute to get. And it was not the SS cus I ordered way before it. Nice work though
> *



Again, its hard to get one small part cut out. I was waiting on guys to pay for their forks before I could throw your sprocket in the mix to get cut.


I can NOW do small one or two tiny ass parts so hit me up peeps and lets get crackin. Nearly anything you want it can be done. Waterjet up to 7" thick, laser cut, whatever. 1-2 week turnaround time only if payment is made UP FRONT. No more of these "I'll pay you in a few weeks" deals. Cash in hand gets you your parts in hand 1-2 weeks later. 

I accept paypal, money orders, cashier's checks, pesos, canadian, duckets, rubles, pounds, euros, jewlry....... but if paying by paypal add 3% for the transaction fee.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 1 2007, 06:55 AM~9129224
> *Again, its hard to get one small part cut out.  I was waiting on guys to pay for their forks before I could throw your sprocket in the mix to get cut.
> I can NOW do small one or two tiny ass parts so hit me up peeps and lets get crackin.  Nearly anything you want it can be done.  Waterjet up to 7" thick, laser cut, whatever.  1-2 week turnaround time only if payment is made UP FRONT.  No more of these "I'll pay you in a few weeks"  deals.  Cash in hand gets you your parts in hand 1-2 weeks later.
> *



:worship:


----------



## chulow95

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 29 2007, 10:13 AM~9106057
> *Needs bigger tits.  :biggrin:
> *



Plus that nipple looks a bit low! :happysad: 


:roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

I did the puppy love forks and he did actually get them cut and use them:




















OH and I DID remember to do each side differently so you can read the words on either side of the bike no matter which side you're on


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Nov 2 2007, 01:42 AM~9133165
> *Plus that nipple looks a bit low!  :happysad:
> :roflmao:
> *


Dude it was traced from this pic:


----------



## TonyO

Someone hit me up for these when I first opened for business and hasn't come back to get them cut so oh well. See the detail I can get down on and at least its different:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 1 2007, 08:28 PM~9134310
> *I did the puppy love forks and he did actually get them cut and use them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH and I DID remember to do each side differently so you can read the words on either side of the bike no matter which side you're on
> *


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Oct 31 2007, 11:44 AM~9122872
> *i know its this weekend......but i told him about it like the end of last month...i think that was plenty of time....... :dunno:
> *


dont sweat it i got it ..


----------



## 4_ever_green

hey tonyo... u going to the build-a-bike show this weekend?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Nov 2 2007, 06:53 AM~9135475
> *hey tonyo... u going to the build-a-bike show this weekend?
> *


No but I'll be at the Tucson show on the 10th and then I'm retired until the PHX LRM show in March


----------



## TonyO

New part coming soon hno:


----------



## TonyO

Still have these, they make a great stocking stuffer. $15 shipped for the keychain ones, $30 shipped for the larger ones.


----------



## TonyO

other work we've done


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 6 2007, 09:46 PM~9170893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have these, they make a great stocking stuffer.  $15 shipped for the keychain ones,  $30 shipped for the larger ones.
> *


still never got mine :angry:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 7 2007, 10:48 AM~9175395
> *still never got mine :angry:
> *


mabey next year :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Nov 7 2007, 08:48 PM~9175395-->
> 
> 
> 
> still never got mine :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Str8crazy80_@Nov 7 2007, 09:29 PM~9175647
> *mabey next year :dunno:
> *


:yes:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

send it to me now or your gonna wake up with a mooses head in your bed


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

:cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 8 2007, 12:50 AM~9176940
> *
> send it to me now or your gonna wake up with a mooses head in your bed*



:0 Make it two and we'll talk. Them things are worth a few bucks :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

PM Sent


----------



## show-bound

JAUNS FENDERS ON THE LINEUP...IM PAINTING HIS BIKE, HOLDING UP THE PROCESS....ANY WORD ON THESE WOULD BE APPRECIATED...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 9 2007, 12:31 AM~9187965
> *JAUNS FENDERS ON THE LINEUP...IM PAINTING HIS BIKE, HOLDING UP THE PROCESS....ANY WORD ON THESE WOULD BE APPRECIATED...
> *


thank you for your response...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Nov 9 2007, 08:31 AM~9187965-->
> 
> 
> 
> JAUNS FENDERS ON THE LINEUP...IM PAINTING HIS BIKE, HOLDING UP THE PROCESS....ANY WORD ON THESE WOULD BE APPRECIATED...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Nov 9 2007, 09:11 AM~9188254
> *thank you for your response...
> *


Huh? :dunno: Juangotti fenders? Those are a Taco thing, PM him.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 9 2007, 01:25 AM~9188365
> *Huh? :dunno:  Juangotti fenders?  Those are a Taco thing, PM him.
> *


already did...he got back with it!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 9 2007, 09:26 AM~9188368
> *already did...he got back with it!
> *


----------



## TonyO

Ok I was gonna wait till I got betta pics but here is is. TNT is now doing crowns. This is a crown for a regular springer fork but I can make slammer crowns its not a problem, just extend the arms in the drawing and cut them right?  

This is the crown flat after cutting, crowns will be bent so they'll be ready for mounting. Only thing you'll have to do is paint or plate them.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

ni9ce i wish i couple post up the one we did  but real nice


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 10 2007, 04:43 AM~9194005
> *ni9ce i wish i couple post up the one we did   but real nice
> *


Thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderwiz

i like that crown good work man


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 9 2007, 08:12 PM~9194161
> *Thanks bro :thumbsup:
> *


how much?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 9 2007, 08:41 PM~9193995
> *Ok I was gonna wait till I got betta pics but here is is.  TNT is now doing crowns.  This is a crown for a regular springer fork but I can make slammer crowns its not a problem, just extend the arms in the drawing and cut them right?
> 
> This is the crown flat after cutting,  crowns will be bent so they'll be ready for mounting.  Only thing you'll have to do is paint or plate them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Let me get with deez and we can get it done.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz+Nov 10 2007, 05:17 AM~9194183-->
> 
> 
> 
> i like that crown good work man
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro its a changed up version of your fork design.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 10 2007, 05:18 AM~9194191
> *how much?
> *



$62 shipped.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 9 2007, 08:20 PM~9194197
> *thanks bro its a changed up version of your fork design.
> $62 shipped.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderwiz

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 10 2007, 05:19 AM~9194196
> *Let me get with deez and we can get it done.
> *


you want to order one?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 10 2007, 05:20 AM~9194201
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


I know I know you can do $30 shipped right? :tears: Hey bro I dont got the hook up you do but its all good. I could have said $65 shipped but why rape people on shipping? If they see them at a show they'll be $58. Shipping is only like between $4 and $5 for these little parts and that's Priority mail


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 9 2007, 06:41 PM~9193995
> *Ok I was gonna wait till I got betta pics but here is is.  TNT is now doing crowns.  This is a crown for a regular springer fork but I can make slammer crowns its not a problem, just extend the arms in the drawing and cut them right?
> 
> This is the crown flat after cutting,  crowns will be bent so they'll be ready for mounting.  Only thing you'll have to do is paint or plate them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aint these intresting i might have one later on 
but not a gay tribal desin thats for sure


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 10 2007, 05:23 AM~9194216
> *aint these intresting i might have one later on
> but not a gay tribal desin thats for sure
> *


Whatever design you want bro same price. These shouldnt be too heavy for your 65 lb ass to lift right? :dunno:



J/K bro :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 9 2007, 07:24 PM~9194224
> *Whatever design you want bro same price.  These shouldnt be too heavy for your 65 lb ass to lift right?  :dunno:
> J/K bro :roflmao:
> *


get it rite fo 105 :rofl: not 65


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 9 2007, 08:22 PM~9194210
> *I know I know you can do $30 shipped right?  :tears:  Hey bro I dont got the hook up you do but its all good.  I could have said $65 shipped but why rape people on shipping?  If they see them at a show they'll be $58.  Shipping is only like between $4 and $5 for these little parts and that's Priority mail
> *


nah i am around $45 shipped :biggrin: hey you could have the same hook i have just order from me homie i will cut you a real good deal :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 9 2007, 09:20 PM~9194197
> *$62 shipped
> *


 :0 will see soon.


----------



## TonyO

Oh and by the way these are 12 ga mild steel. Thickness is very good on these but like all of our parts these are not pressure tested so I dont want none of you 400 lb fookers out there thinkin they can ride and not have the part break, first off how the hell would you sit down and balance on the bike? :dunno: 

Now, for a skinny fooker like Eric he could ride this thing from Cali to Vegas and it would still be holdin strong :biggrin: 

I know some of you will want one for a cylinder though and that's all good. I think 12 ga is pretty strong and should hold up to hopping but I may do them in 10 ga if heavy hopping is anticipated and the price may go up a dollar or two.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 10 2007, 05:27 AM~9194237
> *:0  will see soon.
> *


I decided to do these because they're really not too hard to draw up, they're a cool simple part that everyone can afford. Besides that everyone needs a crown on their bike whether you have the spring or not, you need to hold your forks together


----------



## 817Lowrider

might work a lil twist in there with mine


----------



## 817Lowrider

might work a lil twist in there with mine


----------



## 817Lowrider

fucken server. been fuckin me all day :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 10 2007, 05:32 AM~9194262
> *might work a lil twist in there with mine
> *


Well you'd have to get bone collector cuz I dont do twist but yeah I could have him throw some twisted trim around it at his cost, shouldn't be too much. Maybe an extra 50 cents? :dunno:


J/K Bones don't shoot me hno:

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 10 2007, 05:33 AM~9194269
> *fucken server. been fuckin me all day :angry:
> *


Server Owned :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 9 2007, 08:34 PM~9194272
> *Well you'd have to get bone collector cuz I dont do twist but yeah I could have him throw some twisted trim around it at his cost, shouldn't be too much.  Maybe an extra 50 cents? :dunno:
> J/K  Bones  don't shoot me hno:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


hey hey hey bone is not the only one that does twisted stuff :tears: everyone just looks right over me lmfao


----------



## 817Lowrider

yes sir and fuck the server


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 10 2007, 05:37 AM~9194294
> *hey hey hey bone is not the only one that does twisted stuff  :tears: everyone just looks right over me lmfao
> *


I didnt know you did twisted stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 9 2007, 08:38 PM~9194303
> *I didnt know you did twisted stuff.    :biggrin:
> *


yes sir and soon custom seats and some other thangs i have planed for the new year :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 10 2007, 05:41 AM~9194319
> *yes sir and soon custom seats and some other thangs i have planed for the new year  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 9 2007, 08:41 PM~9194327
> *:thumbsup: :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


yea a one stop chop shop i just have to get moved and get shit rolling :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 9 2007, 06:41 PM~9193995
> *Ok I was gonna wait till I got betta pics but here is is.  TNT is now doing crowns.  This is a crown for a regular springer fork but I can make slammer crowns its not a problem, just extend the arms in the drawing and cut them right?
> 
> This is the crown flat after cutting,  crowns will be bent so they'll be ready for mounting.  Only thing you'll have to do is paint or plate them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much baby?


----------



## TonyO

$62 shipped for the crown


----------



## sic713

gracias..


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 10 2007, 06:19 AM~9194542
> *gracias..
> *


I can do one that has your SIC design on it


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 9 2007, 08:26 PM~9194584
> *I can do one that has your SIC design on it
> *


how much?
same price?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 10 2007, 06:30 AM~9194613
> *how much?
> same price?
> *


Same price


----------



## eric ramos

puto hahah skinny fooker like me  u just jelous fo hahahahah 
ill prob hit ya up on them crowns very soon Mr Ortega


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 9 2007, 08:16 PM~9194515
> *$62 shipped for the crown
> *


any pics of it bent? and how many inches it it extented?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 9 2007, 06:41 PM~9193995
> *Ok I was gonna wait till I got betta pics but here is is.  TNT is now doing crowns.  This is a crown for a regular springer fork but I can make slammer crowns its not a problem, just extend the arms in the drawing and cut them right?
> 
> This is the crown flat after cutting,  crowns will be bent so they'll be ready for mounting.  Only thing you'll have to do is paint or plate them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I will give you props for comming up with this but I need to see one bent. Theres alot of good possabilities with this.


----------



## RO-BC

i got a bent one made for someone already but diffrent design it will work trust me and tony ya better send me all those to bend like asap cause they gonna go fast i think


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 10 2007, 11:31 AM~9196435
> *I will give you props for comming up with this but I need to see one bent. Theres alot of good possabilities with this.
> *


I knew I should have posted this one first, just had to get the A-OK from the customer to post this.

Blade crown bent and mounted.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

hmm...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 12 2007, 09:18 AM~9207635
> *hmm...
> *


good "hmm" or bad "hmm" :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos

loooks good mija ill for sure get one but with rauls design u kno


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 11 2007, 11:22 PM~9207664
> *good "hmm"  or bad "hmm"  :dunno:
> *


Good. Can you send me tamplete or a blank so I can draw one for eric?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 12 2007, 09:31 AM~9207730
> *Good. Can you send me tamplete or a blank so I can draw one for eric?
> *


Yeah I can send a blank one Tuesday. just PM to remind me.


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

:thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

NICE WORK HOMIES VERY COOL


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

HOWS MY XMAS GIFTS COMMIN TONY


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 11 2007, 11:17 PM~9207627
> *I knew I should have posted this one first, just had to get the A-OK from the customer to post this.
> 
> Blade crown bent and mounted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks awesome but i think i would look nice if it had a curve to it like a regular crown but looks awesome !!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

anyone know where i can get a tiny hydraulic piston? like a 4 inch? lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 13 2007, 06:35 AM~9214151
> *looks awesome but i think i would look nice if it had a curve to it like a regular crown but looks awesome !!!
> *



You actually gave me an idea for how to design it a little different :cheesy: 


Look at it mounted, the thing about these crowns is its just long enough to cover the spring but not push the forks back. This is the TonyO Perfect Fit crown :thumbsup: I can make the arms longer to slam the bike lower


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 13 2007, 08:17 AM~9216890
> *anyone know where i can get a tiny hydraulic piston? like a 4 inch? lol
> *


http://www.redshydros.com/id27.htm


----------



## TonyO




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

Bump for a homie


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 11 2007, 11:17 PM~9207627
> *I knew I should have posted this one first, just had to get the A-OK from the customer to post this.
> 
> Blade crown bent and mounted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN HOMIE IM GOING TO NEED ONE OF THESE ,WITH THE SICCOR DESIGN I SENT YOU...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Nov 14 2007, 10:48 AM~9224067
> *DAMN HOMIE IM GOING TO NEED ONE OF THESE ,WITH THE SICCOR DESIGN I SENT YOU...
> *


----------



## TonyO




----------



## AMB1800

TTT  :biggrin: 

send you a pm tony


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

ship that out yet?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 21 2007, 09:20 PM~9274335
> *ship that out yet?
> *


Monday.


----------



## eric ramos

sup Tony anything new today?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 21 2007, 11:25 PM~9275184
> *sup Tony anything new today?
> *


Nope. Nothin new yet.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

*just for tony-O here is a couple of my prices*


*price maybe cheaper by design*
forks $125shipped 16"-20 26"- $135shipped
sprockets $43shipped
sissy bar $105shipped
down crown $45 shipped

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 22 2007, 12:01 AM~9275449
> *just for tony-O here is a couple of my prices
> price maybe cheaper by design
> forks $125shipped 16"-20 26"- $135shipped
> sprockets $43shipped
> sissy bar $105shipped
> down crown $45 shipped
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Gracias senior.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 21 2007, 03:05 PM~9275483
> *Gracias senior.
> *


yea i know i just did a set of forks i will not say who for but they was $115 shipped it just depends on the design i gave the high price so when i bust the low prices on them they are like hell yea nice little X-MAS gift


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 22 2007, 12:09 AM~9275523
> *yea i know i just did a set of forks i will not say who for but they was $115 shipped it just depends on the design i gave the high price so when i bust the low prices on them they are like hell yea nice little X-MAS gift
> *


You're right though some crazy ass designs require more time cutting and end up costing more. I lost $5 on a steering wheel this year because of that but its ok. I'll just make sure that if I see something crazy to get an exact quote first.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 21 2007, 03:11 PM~9275535
> *You're right though  some crazy ass designs require more time cutting and end up costing more.  I lost $5 on a steering wheel this year because of that but its ok.  I'll just make sure that if I see something crazy to get an exact quote first.
> *


yea but even if i lose i make it up it is all about hoking up the homies i am taking to 2 other cutters and if they sign up with wicked i will even have lower prices :biggrin:


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 21 2007, 02:14 PM~9275558
> *yea but even if i lose i make it up it is all about hoking up the homies i am taking to 2 other cutters and if they sign up with wicked i will even have lower prices :biggrin:
> *


THATS THE RIGHT WAY TO GO ABOUT IT I THINK .ALSO IT ISN'T ALWAYS ABOUT THE MONEY JUST DOING WHAT YOU ENJOY AND THATS THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE LOKING OUT FOR THE HOMIES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Nov 22 2007, 02:09 AM~9280164
> *THATS THE RIGHT WAY TO GO ABOUT IT I THINK .ALSO IT ISN'T ALWAYS ABOUT THE MONEY JUST DOING WHAT YOU ENJOY AND THATS THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE LOKING OUT FOR THE HOMIES :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yep


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 22 2007, 02:21 PM~9280549
> *yep
> *


That's good for you hookin up the homies and all. I dont know of any other business who sells parts at or below cost. So you're more like a non-profit organization. :thumbsup: to you for that.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 22 2007, 06:55 AM~9280711
> *That's good for you hookin up the homies and all.  I dont know of any other business who sells parts at or below cost.  So you're more like a non-profit organization.  :thumbsup: to you for that.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 22 2007, 07:55 AM~9280711
> *That's good for you hookin up the homies and all.  I dont know of any other business who sells parts at or below cost.  So you're more like a non-profit organization.  :thumbsup: to you for that.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:|


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 22 2007, 07:55 AM~9280711
> *That's good for you hookin up the homies and all.  I dont know of any other business who sells parts at or below cost.  So you're more like a non-profit organization.  :thumbsup: to you for that.
> *


see unlike you tony i am not in this for the money i still make money on every part sold cuz no i am not a non-profit but i do make money :biggrin: sorry i am not making $100 a pair of forks and better and how is it below cost if i make money still i been doing this before you and i will be doing it after you


----------



## RO-BC

OK LETME PUT MY TWO PENNYS IN THIS BIOTCH BEFORE I EAT TURKEY FIRST OFF ME AND TONY ARE GOOD NOW SO YALL DONT TRY TO THINK IM TWO FACE. SECOND TNT ANDSTR8 CLOWNIN ARENT EVENIN THE SAMELEAGUE WE ARE FAR AHEAD OF YOU AND IM NOT SAYING THAT IN A BAD WAY YOU DO YOUR THING WICH IS COOL. YA GOTTA MAKE YOUR PAPER RIGHT SEE HERE IS THE THING TO BE HONEST ME AND TONY HAVENT MADE MUCH MONEY WE HAVE DONE ALOT OF WORK BUT HAVENT MADE SHIT WHY CAUSE WE DO IT FOR THE PEOPLE. NOW WE ARE GONNA STEP ITUP EVEN MORE WE DONT FUCKWITH BIKES THATMUCH ANYWAYS WE GOT MOREBIGGER THINGS TO WORK ON NOW SO YOU KEEP ON WITH YOUR LOWER PRICES CAUSE TO TELL YA THE TRUTH DUDE LAYITLOW IS CRAP MAN ****** ON HERE AREEITHER BROKE OR WANTING A HAND ME OUT SO WE ALREADY KNOW YOUR NOT MAKING MUCH MONEY ON HERE. LOOK AT LINVILLE NOT BADMOUTHING MY BOY BUT SHIT HE HASNT MADE BARELY ANYTHING ON HERE ONLY FEW PEOPLE ON HERE ARE SERIOUS. SO ITS WHATEVER MAN ITS JUST FUNNY HOW EVERYONE WANTS A PIECE OF THE PIE. U MIGHT OF BEEN DOING IT LONGER THAN US BUT LET ME TELL YA BRO YOUR LOCATION WHERE U AT AINT DOINGNOTHING FOR YOU EITHER SAME AS LINVILLE ME ANDTONY ARE IN THE HEART OF THE SHIT SO DONT THINK THAT WE AINT GOT IT LOCKED FOR BUISNESS HERE


----------



## RO-BC

DONT TAKE IT PERSONAL AT ALL HOMIE CAUSE I AINT BEING DISRESPECTFUL BUT JUSTREMEMBER DUDE YOU CAMETO US A FEW TIMES ASKING US TO DO STUFF FOR YOU SO U MUST KNOW THAT WE KNOW OUR SHIT. I KNOW YOUR HUSTLIN AND I RESPECT THAT.


----------



## RO-BC

JUST LIKE LINVILLE HAS HIS TRUE CUSTOMERS WE DO TO YOU ALSO GOT PEOPLE TOOBUTALOTOF YOUR CUSTOMERS ARE JUST BANDWAGON ONES ALOT OF THE PEOPLE THAT SAID OHHH WOW TOYSHOP IS NUMBER ONE AND THEN SAID O WOW TNT GOT THE BEST PRICES NOW THERE SAYING WICKED METAL WORKS IS GREAT COME ON MAN LET ME START ANOTHER ONE AND SEE HOW THEY JUMP SHIP YA FEEL ME MAN MORE POWERTO YOU BRO BUT REMEMBER MOST OF THESE FOOLS ARE FAKE I BEEN THERE MYSELF NOT HAVING ALOT OF MONEY AND WANTIONG WHATS NEW ASK LINVILLE HE KNOWS HOW IT WAS FOR ME. I KNOW IT AND YOU KNOW AND SO DOES EVERYONE ELSE SELLING BIKE SHIT ON HERE THAT WE ALL AINT GETTING THE BUISNESS WE WANTED. THERE IS NO MONEY ON BIKES AND THATS THE TRUTH YOU CANT TELL ME NEIL AND YOU AND TOYSHOP ARE LIVING OFF BIKE PARTS YOU MIGHT BE SELLING OTHER SHIT TO BUT LIKE I SAID YOUR HUSTLIN BRO YOU PROBABOLY MAKE MORE MONEY SELLING OTHER SHIT THAN THE BIKES


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 22 2007, 12:46 PM~9282166
> *OK LETME PUT MY TWO PENNYS IN THIS BIOTCH BEFORE I EAT TURKEY FIRST OFF ME AND TONY ARE GOOD NOW SO YALL DONT TRY TO THINK IM TWO FACE. SECOND TNT ANDSTR8 CLOWNIN ARENT EVENIN THE SAMELEAGUE WE ARE FAR AHEAD OF YOU  AND IM NOT SAYING THAT IN A BAD WAY YOU DO YOUR THING WICH IS COOL. YA GOTTA MAKE YOUR PAPER RIGHT SEE HERE IS THE THING TO BE HONEST ME AND TONY HAVENT MADE MUCH MONEY WE HAVE DONE ALOT OF WORK BUT HAVENT MADE SHIT WHY CAUSE WE DO IT FOR THE PEOPLE. NOW WE ARE GONNA STEP ITUP EVEN MORE WE DONT FUCKWITH BIKES THATMUCH ANYWAYS WE GOT MOREBIGGER THINGS TO WORK ON NOW SO YOU KEEP ON WITH YOUR LOWER PRICES CAUSE TO TELL YA THE TRUTH DUDE LAYITLOW IS CRAP MAN ****** ON HERE AREEITHER BROKE OR WANTING A HAND ME OUT SO WE ALREADY KNOW YOUR NOT MAKING MUCH MONEY ON HERE. LOOK AT LINVILLE NOT BADMOUTHING MY BOY BUT SHIT HE HASNT MADE BARELY ANYTHING ON HERE ONLY FEW PEOPLE ON HERE ARE SERIOUS. SO ITS WHATEVER MAN ITS JUST FUNNY HOW EVERYONE WANTS A PIECE OF THE PIE. U MIGHT OF BEEN DOING IT LONGER THAN US BUT LET ME TELL YA BRO YOUR LOCATION WHERE U AT AINT DOINGNOTHING FOR YOU EITHER SAME AS LINVILLE ME ANDTONY ARE IN THE HEART OF THE SHIT SO DONT THINK THAT WE AINT GOT IT LOCKED FOR BUISNESS HERE
> *


how is that homie i have lower prices and faster turn around and yea this is for my homie i could care the fuck less if i make $1 or $1000 this is for lowrideing  me and rrwanye was doing parts at the same prices as i am selling now so you have not past me up 

oh and yes i did ask you to cut but after i seen the prices i desided to find a cutter local 

^^^^REAL TALK


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 22 2007, 12:54 PM~9282198
> *JUST LIKE LINVILLE HAS HIS TRUE CUSTOMERS WE DO TO YOU ALSO GOT PEOPLE TOOBUTALOTOF YOUR CUSTOMERS ARE JUST BANDWAGON ONES ALOT OF THE PEOPLE THAT SAID OHHH WOW TOYSHOP IS NUMBER ONE AND THEN SAID O WOW TNT GOT THE BEST PRICES NOW THERE SAYING WICKED METAL WORKS IS GREAT COME ON MAN LET ME START ANOTHER ONE AND SEE HOW THEY JUMP SHIP YA FEEL ME MAN MORE POWERTO YOU BRO BUT REMEMBER MOST OF THESE FOOLS ARE FAKE I BEEN THERE MYSELF NOT HAVING ALOT OF MONEY AND WANTIONG WHATS NEW ASK LINVILLE HE KNOWS HOW IT WAS FOR ME. I KNOW IT AND YOU KNOW AND SO DOES EVERYONE ELSE SELLING BIKE SHIT ON HERE THAT WE ALL AINT GETTING THE BUISNESS WE WANTED. THERE IS NO MONEY ON BIKES AND THATS THE TRUTH YOU CANT TELL ME NEIL AND YOU AND TOYSHOP ARE LIVING OFF BIKE PARTS YOU MIGHT BE SELLING OTHER SHIT TO BUT LIKE I SAID YOUR HUSTLIN BRO YOU PROBABOLY MAKE MORE MONEY SELLING OTHER SHIT THAN THE BIKES
> *


well yea i do have the lower prices and faster ruen around but i do that cause these kids can not afford to pay much i could careless if my parts make it is a mag or vegas i do this for the lowe of it my likestye :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

REAL TALK MY ASS DUDE WE WAS GIVING YOU CHEAP PRICES BUT IT AINT OUR LOSS DUDE WE HAVE PASSED YOU UP MAN STAY PLAYING WITH THE BIKES ALL YOU WANT ALL I HERE IS RRWAYNE THIS AND THAT SO WHATY HE ONE PERSON WE HAVENT SEEN ONE QUALITY BIKE YOU OR HIM AS BUSTED OUT WITH COMEON DUDE REAL TALK THIS. DONT GET YOUR PANTYS IN A BUNCH BRO CAUSE LIKEI SAID NO DISRESPECT BUT YOU CANT TELL ME ITS FOR YOUR FRIENDS YOU DON SHIT CAUSE THE SHIT IS GETTING DEEP WE ALL DO IT FOR THE MONEY POINT BLANK LIKEI SAID MAN YOUR NOT ON OUR LEVEL YOU DONT GOT COMPANIES ASKING YOU FOR WORK TV SHOWS WANTING TO FILM YOUR SHIT AND THINGS LIKE THAT SO COME ON BRO SHOOT SOME REALTALKAT ME


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 22 2007, 01:01 PM~9282241
> *REAL TALK MY ASS DUDE WE WAS GIVING YOU CHEAP PRICES BUT IT AINT OUR LOSS DUDE WE HAVE PASSED YOU UP MAN STAY PLAYING WITH THE BIKES ALL YOU WANT ALL I HERE  IS RRWAYNE THIS AND THAT SO WHATY HE ONE PERSON WE HAVENT SEEN ONE QUALITY BIKE YOU OR HIM AS BUSTED OUT WITH COMEON DUDE REAL TALK THIS. DONT GET YOUR PANTYS IN A BUNCH BRO CAUSE LIKEI SAID NO DISRESPECT BUT YOU CANT TELL ME ITS FOR YOUR FRIENDS YOU DON SHIT CAUSE THE SHIT IS GETTING DEEP WE ALL DO IT FOR THE MONEY POINT BLANK LIKEI SAID MAN YOUR NOT ON OUR LEVEL YOU DONT GOT COMPANIES ASKING YOU FOR WORK TV SHOWS WANTING TO FILM YOUR SHIT AND THINGS LIKE THAT SO COME ON BRO SHOOT SOME REALTALKAT ME
> *


dude rrwayne was putting down bad ass shit and i am sorry but do not try to puut your self on the pedastool cause you are not all that and i am not saying i am but i have only cut a couple parts for friends the rest are people i have made from WICKED like i said *i am not in this for the money *i am in this to hook up the homies i am sorry that i have low prices but even at low prices i still make money lmfao dude see thats allit is to you guys MONEY MONEY MONEY like i said who cares if i am on tv or my parts are on bikes in vegas or mags


----------



## BigDbabygirl

I just want to know how someone can pry on the people who don't have the money to afford the parts but still want to build bikes. yeah wicked does these bike parts as a hustle but it isn't like he is making much off them. I am just trying to figure out why there is so many problems with wicked when he is just trying to help the ones who can afford it. He is like the fucking walmart of this shit. Why go to best buy or curcuit city when you can go to walmart and get the exact same thing for cheaper?


----------



## RO-BC

LIKE I SAID BRO YOU IN IT FOR THE MONEY TOO DONT LIE EITHER WAY WE DONT PUT OURSELVES ON A PEDASTOOL YOU WAS THE ONE WHO MADE THE REMARK OF YOU WILL ALWAYS BE HERE AND BEEN DOING IT LONGER THAN US LIKE IF WE SUPPOSE TO HAVE RESPECT FOR YOU OR SOMETHING LETSNOT FORGET HOW YOUR BUISNESS DID BEFORE WHEN IT WAS DLK ****** WAS WALKIN AWAY FROM YOU YOU AND RRWAYNE MIGHT BUST OUT WITH TIGHT SHIT BUT TO BE HONEST WHERE IS IT AT TELL ME WHAT PARTS HAVE YOU MADE THAT WE CANT MAKE OR THAT WE CANT BEAT SO EITHER WAY IF YOU GOT LOWER PRICES COOL WE PAST THE WHOLE BIKE SHIT SO WE AHEAD OF YOU MAN


----------



## RO-BC

I GOTTA SAY THIS BUT FOR REALZ WHAT BIKE BUISNESS SELLS COLOGNE AND OTHER HOUSE HOLD PRODUCTS SOUNDS LIKE TO ME YOUR OUT FOR THE MONEY TOO


----------



## RO-BC

WE CAN CONTINUE THIS IN ANOTHER DAY IMMA GO GET FAT NOW WITH TURKEY SEE YALL LATERZ


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 22 2007, 01:13 PM~9282318
> *LIKE I SAID BRO YOU IN IT FOR THE MONEY TOO DONT LIE EITHER WAY WE DONT PUT OURSELVES ON A PEDASTOOL YOU WAS THE ONE WHO MADE THE REMARK OF YOU WILL ALWAYS BE HERE AND BEEN DOING IT LONGER THAN US LIKE IF WE SUPPOSE TO HAVE RESPECT FOR YOU OR SOMETHING LETSNOT FORGET HOW YOUR BUISNESS DID BEFORE WHEN IT WAS DLK ****** WAS WALKIN AWAY FROM YOU YOU AND RRWAYNE MIGHT BUST OUT WITH TIGHT SHIT BUT TO BE HONEST WHERE IS IT AT TELL ME WHAT PARTS HAVE YOU MADE THAT WE CANT MAKE OR THAT WE CANT BEAT SO EITHER WAY IF YOU GOT LOWER PRICES COOL WE PAST THE WHOLE BIKE SHIT SO WE AHEAD OF YOU MAN
> *


due you can not get it through your head i am not in this for money see when people do thangs from there heart people like you do not get it i make my money homie and DLK would still be here cause look back i sold alot of parts with DLK and even more with wicked but yea i am more than bike shit to homie we do air ride and alot more for teh 08 season only reason i even made a comment is cause toy said i was non-profit no i not i do make money but it is not about the money


----------



## BigDbabygirl

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 22 2007, 02:14 PM~9282322
> *I GOTTA SAY THIS BUT FOR REALZ WHAT BIKE BUISNESS SELLS COLOGNE AND OTHER HOUSE HOLD PRODUCTS SOUNDS LIKE TO ME YOUR OUT FOR THE MONEY TOO
> *


if he was out for the money on the bike parts why would he be selling other things to make money? Sounds like to me some ****** are getting pissy since he HAS the lowest prices and still making a lil money on the side. Why else would he be doing this for some homies if he has a full time job??? Trust me he does this bacuse he loves LOWRIDING and he wants to see more bikes and shit out there not because he has to., We make plenty of money without his hustling that he does. Why is it that you keep hating on him?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 22 2007, 01:14 PM~9282322
> *I GOTTA SAY THIS BUT FOR REALZ WHAT BIKE BUISNESS SELLS COLOGNE AND OTHER HOUSE HOLD PRODUCTS SOUNDS LIKE TO ME YOUR OUT FOR THE MONEY TOO
> *


yo i am a hustler homie i had to clean out my house homie cause i was moving so yea but like i said god has blessed me with not needing money  but i do hustle to help people save money and so what if i sale PORNO,SHOES,BIKE PARTS ect ect it is all about helping people out save money :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by BigDbabygirl_@Nov 22 2007, 12:22 PM~9282379
> *if he was out for the money on the bike parts why would he be selling other things to make money? Sounds like to me some ****** are getting pissy since he HAS the lowest prices and still making a lil money on the side. Why else would he be doing this for some homies if he has a full time job??? Trust me he does this bacuse he loves LOWRIDING and he wants to see more bikes and shit out there not because he has to., We make plenty of money without his hustling that he does. Why is it that you keep hating on him?
> *



NO DISRESPECT CAUSE YOUR D'S GIRL BUT SINCE YOUR CO SIGNING CAN U CO SIGN ON A CREDIT CARD FOR ME DAMN I LOVE HOW SOME PEOPLE THINK THEY NO IT THATS COOL D LOVES THE SPORT AND ALL BUT SO DO ME AND TONY O WE AINT MAD DO WHAT YA DO LIKE I SAID WE MOVED ON PAST THE BIKE THING THERE AINT NO MONEY IN IT FOR US AT ALL EVEN IF WE DO MAKE A PENNY HERE AND THERE. AND D LET ME KNOW WHAT PORN YA GOT JUST TO SHOW THAT I AINT HATING I WILL BUY ONE FR4OM YOU I GET LONELY AT NIGHT BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA LOL I SOUND LIKE TONY HUH LOL JUST KIDDING BROTHER NAD LOOK D NO HARD FEEELINGS WHO GIVES A FUCK WHO MAKES WHAT I DONT DO WHAT YA DO HOMIE HAPPY FUCKING TURKEY DAY ***** LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 22 2007, 09:17 PM~9284738
> *NO DISRESPECT CAUSE YOUR D'S GIRL BUT SINCE YOUR CO SIGNING CAN U CO SIGN ON A CREDIT CARD FOR ME DAMN  I LOVE HOW SOME PEOPLE THINK THEY NO IT THATS COOL D LOVES THE SPORT AND ALL BUT SO DO ME AND TONY O WE AINT MAD DO WHAT YA DO LIKE I SAID WE MOVED ON PAST THE BIKE THING THERE AINT NO MONEY IN IT FOR US AT ALL EVEN IF WE DO MAKE A PENNY HERE AND THERE. AND D LET ME KNOW WHAT PORN YA GOT JUST TO SHOW THAT I AINT HATING I WILL BUY ONE FR4OM YOU I GET LONELY AT NIGHT BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA LOL I SOUND LIKE TONY HUH LOL JUST KIDDING BROTHER NAD LOOK D NO HARD FEEELINGS WHO GIVES A FUCK WHO MAKES WHAT I DONT DO WHAT YA DO HOMIE HAPPY FUCKING TURKEY DAY ***** LOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dude i stay really busy with teh bike shit but after the first of the year i will be even busyer lol but yea i do this for the love of lowriding this is not a sport or busiess it is my way of life and alot of other people in here to


----------



## RO-BC

OK WELL DO U GOT ANY PORN FOR REALZ I WANNA BUY ONE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 22 2007, 09:29 PM~9284821
> *OK WELL DO U GOT ANY PORN FOR REALZ I WANNA BUY ONE
> *


i got about 50 left i will make a good deal lol


----------



## RO-BC

SEND ME A PIC OF WHAT YA GOT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 22 2007, 09:46 PM~9284930
> *SEND ME A PIC OF WHAT YA GOT
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 22 2007, 10:38 PM~9285152
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nooooooo im only 18, wait im legal and theirs no naked pics :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 22 2007, 10:41 PM~9285181
> *nooooooo im only 18, wait im legal and theirs no naked pics :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

you guys.......


you guys are guys.


----------



## chris23

HOW MUCH ??? FOR THOSE MOVIES


----------



## TonyO

Str8 please take that chit out of here do I get up in your topic postin things I got for sale? :nono:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 22 2007, 09:25 PM~9282041
> *see unlike you tony i am not in this for the money i still make money on every part sold cuz no i am not a non-profit but i do make money  :biggrin:  sorry i am not making $100 a pair of forks and better and how is it below cost if i make money still i been doing this before you and i will be doing it after you
> *



Do you know how stupid that sounds? "Oh you're in it for the money, I'm not but I still make money..." 

Dude read your PM


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Nov 22 2007, 09:25 PM~9282041-->
> 
> 
> 
> see unlike you tony i am not in this for the money i still make money on every part sold cuz no i am not a non-profit but i do make money  :biggrin:  sorry i am not making $100 a pair of forks and better and how is it below cost if i make money still i been doing this before you and i will be doing it after you
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 22 2007, 09:57 PM~9282225
> *how is that homie i have lower prices and faster turn around and yea this is for my homie i could care the fuck less if i make $1 or $1000 this is for lowrideing    me and rrwanye was doing parts at the same prices as i am selling now so you have not past me up
> 
> oh and yes i did ask you to cut but after i seen the prices i desided to find a cutter local
> 
> ^^^^REAL TALK
> *



Dude I' m tellin you right now read your damn PM and deal otherwise I'm bout to go off on your park n swap ass.

Oh by the way I can do 5 hour turnaround time if I had to and if people pay up front. and No I dont make $100 a pair of forks, that's a lie and you know it. Don't bring your dirty business strategies up in here

like I said READ your PM before it goes any further.


----------



## AMB1800

TNT 

yow tony, pm me when you got news about my shit


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 26 2007, 07:55 AM~9306481
> *Do you know how stupid that sounds?  "Oh you're in it for the money,  I'm not but I still make money..."
> 
> Dude read your PM
> *





> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 26 2007, 08:23 AM~9306570
> *Dude I' m tellin you right now  read your damn PM  and deal  otherwise I'm bout to go off on your park n swap ass.
> 
> Oh by the way I can do 5 hour turnaround time if I had to and if people pay up front.  and No I dont make $100 a pair of forks, that's a lie and you know it.  Don't bring your dirty business strategies up in here
> 
> like I said READ your PM before it goes any further.
> *


IF YOU CAN DO 5 HOUR TURN AROUND COOL I COULD CARE LESS AND HOMIE I DO NOT GET TILL MY CUSTOMERS PAY UP FRONT I AM SORRY I DID KEEP ASKING YOU ABOUT YOUR PRICES :uh: YOU CAME IN MY TOPIC BEING A SMART ASS BUT HEY HOMIE YOU SAID IN THE PM I WAS IN IT TO RUN TNT OUT SORRY HOMIE NO I AM NOT STOP TRYING TO THINK EVERYTHING ABOUT YOU GUY LIKE I TOLD TACO I WAS DOING FACE PARTS BACK IN 05 BUT ME AND TACO HAD EVERYTHING STR8 NOW YOU WANT TO COME UP AND PM ME LIKE YOU ARE HARD :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 26 2007, 08:01 PM~9307179
> *IF YOU CAN DO 5 HOUR TURN AROUND COOL I COULD CARE LESS AND HOMIE I DO NOT GET TILL MY CUSTOMERS PAY UP FRONT I AM SORRY I DID KEEP ASKING YOU ABOUT YOUR PRICES  :uh:  YOU CAME IN MY TOPIC BEING A SMART ASS BUT HEY HOMIE YOU SAID IN THE PM I WAS IN IT TO RUN TNT OUT SORRY HOMIE NO I AM NOT STOP TRYING TO THINK EVERYTHING ABOUT YOU GUY LIKE I TOLD TACO I WAS DOING FACE PARTS BACK IN 05 BUT ME AND TACO HAD EVERYTHING STR8 NOW YOU WANT TO COME UP AND PM ME LIKE YOU ARE HARD  :uh:
> *


I know your business strategy its the same shit you pulled with Bone Collector and now you do some face parts you think you can come in and try the same shit with me. Why do you think Bone Collector stopped posting topics about parts and sales? He's still doing well and making those sales, only he's not getting into price wars with you anymore because you're not worth it. Man up and run business how its supposed to be run. Of course you're in it to make a profit, you're a business but to go out and say I make $100 on a set of forks is bullshit. You dont know my cost, you don't know my business.

Dude your shit is straight park n swap. Pornos, colognes, sweatshirts, playstations, stereos. You would sell the shirt right off your kid's back if someone gave you money for it.

Oh and your girl? Don't even get her involved in shit I'll go off on her too. I remember the whole "yeah this is my wife and this is my GF at the same show posing together" I wouldn't take either one of them camera breaking hoes :barf:

So stay out of my topic, I'll stay out of yours. You handle your business and I'll handle mine. Simple as that. Taco called you out on a build off but your busta ass is too affraid to take us up on the challenge because you know you'd lose.

So lets squash the shit already, you got your hits I got mine, call it a draw. You got your customers and I got mine


----------



## TonyO

OH and as far as money up front that's how any business does it. Do you go to walmart and tell them "oh well I can pay you for this next week but I need it today...." hell no. Business is business brother. I've done the whole fronting people parts before and it don't work. I cut a set of forks and sissybar for a guy who begged me to cut them and he swore he'd have the $$. What happens? I get this story about how he can't pay and to just sell the parts. 7 months later I still have the parts in hand and no $$ for them.

Like I said stay out of my business and I'll stay out of yours simple as that. Let me do business my way and you can go back to your swap meet ways of doing business "for the homies" what a line of shit :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 26 2007, 11:09 AM~9307218
> *I know your business strategy its the same shit you pulled with Bone Collector and now you do some face parts you think you can come in and try the same shit with me.  Why do you think Bone Collector stopped posting topics about parts and sales?  He's still doing well and making those sales, only he's not getting into price wars with you anymore because you're not worth it.  Man up and run business how its supposed to be run.  Of course you're in it to make a profit, you're a business but to go out and say I make $100 on a set of forks is bullshit.  You dont know my cost, you don't know my business.
> 
> Dude your shit is straight park n swap.  Pornos, colognes, sweatshirts, playstations, stereos.  You would sell the shirt right off your kid's back if someone gave you money for it.
> 
> Oh and your girl?  Don't even get her involved in shit I'll go off on her too.  I remember the whole "yeah this is my wife and this is my GF at the same show posing together"  I wouldn't take either one of them camera breaking hoes :barf:
> 
> So stay out of my topic, I'll stay out of yours.  You handle your business and I'll handle mine.  Simple as that.  Taco called you out on a build off but your busta ass is too affraid to take us up on the challenge because you know you'd lose.
> 
> So lets squash the shit already, you got your hits I got mine, call it a draw.  You got your customers and I got mine
> *


MY BUSINESS STRATEGY LMFAO I LIKE HOW EVERYONE BRINGS BONE NAME UP HOMIE I COULD CARE THE FUCK LESS ABOUT YOU AND YOUR PRICES OR IF YOU DO WORK OR NOT 

OH AND WHAT WAS ALL THAT BS WHEN I FIRST STARTED WICKED UP YOU HIT ME UP WANTING ME TO DO WORK FOR YOU SHIP SHIT OUT FOR YOU AND YOU WAS GOING TO DO MY PLAQUE .cad WORK :uh: YEA SAID NOWBODY HAS TO KNOW YOU ARE DOING MY WORK YOU GET YOUR DINNER AND I GET MY SANDWICH OR SOMETHING FUCKED UP LIKE THAT :angry: SO DO NOT SAY I WAS IN IT TO RUN YOU OUT AND I DO NOT HAVE A PRICE WAR WITH BONE SORRY 


AND IF MY PRICES ARE LOWER THEN SORRY HOMIE THAT IS THE NAME OD THE GAME GET TEH FUCK OVER IT :angry: :angry: 



> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 26 2007, 11:14 AM~9307254
> *OH and as far as money up front that's how any business does it.  Do you go to walmart and tell them "oh well I can pay you for this next week but I need it today...."  hell no.  Business is business brother.  I've done the whole fronting people parts before and it don't work.  I cut a set of forks and sissybar for a guy who begged me to cut them and he swore he'd have the $$.  What happens?  I get this story about how he can't pay and to just sell the parts.  7 months later I still have the parts in hand and no $$ for them.
> 
> Like I said stay out of my business and I'll stay out of yours  simple as that.  Let me do business my way and you can go back to your swap meet ways of doing business "for the homies"  what a line of shit  :uh:
> *


BOOO FUCKING HOOO I COULD CARE THE FUCK LESS YOU ARE THE ONE TRYING TO MAKE YOUR SELF LOOK GOOD BY SAY YEA EVERYONE PAYES UP FRONT NO SHIT DUMBASS THATS HOW IT WORKS :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 26 2007, 08:01 PM~9307179
> *IF YOU CAN DO 5 HOUR TURN AROUND COOL I COULD CARE LESS AND HOMIE I DO NOT GET TILL MY CUSTOMERS PAY UP FRONT I AM SORRY I DID KEEP ASKING YOU ABOUT YOUR PRICES  :uh:  YOU CAME IN MY TOPIC BEING A SMART ASS BUT HEY HOMIE YOU SAID IN THE PM I WAS IN IT TO RUN TNT OUT SORRY HOMIE NO I AM NOT STOP TRYING TO THINK EVERYTHING ABOUT YOU GUY LIKE I TOLD TACO I WAS DOING FACE PARTS BACK IN 05 BUT ME AND TACO HAD EVERYTHING STR8 NOW YOU WANT TO COME UP AND PM ME LIKE YOU ARE HARD  :uh:
> *



Dude if you really were "for the homies" you wouldnt be trying to knock another business out of the water trying to get more customers for yourself.

like I said be a man, run your business your own way let me run mine . Do your thing and I'll do mine. Do you see me out there talking shit to Toyshop? No because we have respect for each other like that.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

HERE IS TONYS PM TO ME

*"Yo man I was gonna be cool with you but now I changed my mind. Unless you edit all those fucking posts and delete all the fucking flame war shit you and Taco started in the topic that I started you can kiss my ass. All I had to do was read the first line of what started it all "Unlike Tony I am not in this for the money..." yeah fuck you you're in it to blow TNT out the fucking water then when we're gone you'll jack up your prices. That's dirty pool there brotha well you know what? Fuck you, we're here to stay. Unlike you we actually have built multiple show winning bikes. 

Oh and you know what? If those fucking backasswords AS SA forks were done right the first time you wouldnt need to put a fucking mirror behind them for it to look right. If I was the customer on those forks I'd make you redo the oe side so it reads correctly, not no mickey mouse mirror shit 


So let's make a deal right now, delete all the fucking shit you posted up in my topic and I'll have Taco do the same so all is cool and calm again otherwise I'll start fucking your topic up because right now I'm not happy Business to business lets squash all this fucking shit talk right now, delete the posts, and just go on our own fucking merry ways. "*

OK I AM IN THIS TO BLOW TNT OUT THE WATR DUDE GET OVER YOURSELF NOT EVERYTHING IS ABOUT YOU 

YOU SAY YOUR HERE TO STAY BUT YOUR PARTNER SAY HE IS DONE WITH LIL THERE IS NO MONEY :uh: 

AND WHAT I THINK IS FUNNY IS YOU WANT TO HATE ON ALL MY WORK BUT NEVER ONCE HAVE I TALKED SHIT ABOUT YOUR IT SOUNDS LIKE YOU ARE MAD CAUSE I CAME IN AND PEOPLE WENT WITH ME I AM SORRY THAT I GIVE PEOPLE GOOD WORK WITH FAIR PRICES AND FATS TURN AROUND :biggrin: 

NO I AM NOT GOING TO DELETE THE COMMENTS CAUSE ME AND TACO HAD IT DONE AND OVER WITH BUT NOW YOU WANT TO RUN YOUR MOUTH U CAME LOOKING FOR ME HOMIE NOT TEH OTHER WAY AROUND


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 26 2007, 11:31 AM~9307378
> *Dude if you really were "for the homies"  you wouldnt be trying to knock another business out of the water  trying to get more customers for yourself.
> 
> like I said be a man, run your business your own way  let me run mine .  Do your thing and I'll do mine.  Do you see me out there talking shit to Toyshop?  No because we have respect for each other like that.
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT I AM SORRY I AM IN THIS FOR THE HOMIES TO HELP THEM BUILD MORE BIKES CUASE IF YOU DO NOT HAVE CUSTOM PARTS ON YOUR NIKE NOW DOES YOU CAN NOT WIN :uh: SO YEA I STARTED IT TO HELP THEM OUT BUT HEY I MAKE A LITTLE MONEY ON THE SIDE GET OVER IT DAMN AND YOU CAME TALKING SHIT TO ME FIRST BITCH ALL IT SOUNDS LIKE IS SOMEONES MAD CAUSE I MAKE MONEY AND YES YOU DO TALK SHIT ABOUT MIKE CAUSE WHEN YOU HIT ME UP FOR THE PARTS PRICES YOU SAID TNT AND WICKED CAN RUN TOYSHOP OUT OF BUSINESS I THINK IT IS FUNNY HOW YOU SAY THATS WHAT I AM DOING BUT THATS WHY YOU WANTED LOWER PRICES TO RUN MIKE OUT OF THE FACE PARTS SORRY HOMIE I PLAYED YOU FOOL CAUSE I AM HOMIE WITH MIKE :uh: =SO COME ON NOW YOU CAME TALKING SHIT NOW YOU WANT TO SAY I START THIS :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Nov 26 2007, 11:47 AM~9307442
> *tonyo  is a fucking joke
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## REV. chuck

TONYO IS A FUCKING JOKE 


FUCK A BITCH ASS MOD


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 26 2007, 08:45 PM~9307437
> *YOU KNOW WHAT I AM SORRY I AM IN THIS FOR THE HOMIES TO HELP THEM BUILD MORE BIKES CUASE IF YOU DO NOT HAVE CUSTOM PARTS ON YOUR NIKE NOW DOES YOU CAN NOT WIN  :uh:  SO YEA I STARTED IT TO HELP THEM OUT BUT HEY I MAKE A LITTLE MONEY ON THE SIDE GET OVER IT DAMN AND YOU CAME TALKING SHIT TO ME FIRST BITCH ALL IT SOUNDS LIKE IS SOMEONES MAD CAUSE I MAKE MONEY AND YES YOU DO TALK SHIT ABOUT MIKE CAUSE WHEN YOU HIT ME UP FOR THE PARTS PRICES YOU SAID TNT AND WICKED CAN RUN TOYSHOP OUT OF BUSINESS I THINK IT IS FUNNY HOW YOU SAY THATS WHAT I AM DOING BUT THATS WHY YOU WANTED LOWER PRICES TO RUN MIKE OUT OF THE FACE PARTS SORRY HOMIE I PLAYED YOU FOOL CAUSE I AM HOMIE WITH MIKE  :uh:  =SO COME ON NOW YOU CAME TALKING SHIT NOW YOU WANT TO SAY I START THIS  :uh:
> *



Don't bring him into this. You know what I'm done with you fool. keep yappin your gums I'll keep doing the damn thing on my end and worry about my business, you worry about your shit.


----------



## REV. chuck

TONYO IS A FUCKING JOKE


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Nov 26 2007, 08:51 PM~9307469
> *TONYO IS A FUCKING JOKE
> FUCK A BITCH ASS MOD
> *



And people value your opinion? I'm scared now hno:



:uh:


----------



## REV. chuck

TONYO IS A FUCKING JOKE


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 26 2007, 11:52 AM~9307477
> *And people value your opinion?  I'm scared now hno:
> :uh:
> *


apparently so


otherwise whyd you cry to mods to have my comments deleted 

:dunno:

lets see some of these "custom" parts changing the face of parts


:roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC

tony what da fuck leave it alone man damn we already squashged it just leaveitalone 
as for rubber ducky dude grow up nobody cares whatyou say either


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 26 2007, 11:55 AM~9307498
> *tony what da fuck leave it alone man damn we already squashged it just leaveitalone
> as for rubber ducky dude grow up nobody cares whatyou say either
> *


i wanna see these parts


lets see these custom parts that are changing the face of parts


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 26 2007, 11:51 AM~9307471
> *Don't bring him into this.  You know what I'm done with you fool.  keep yappin your gums  I'll keep doing the damn thing on my end and worry about my business, you worry about your shit.
> *


GET THIS THROUGH YOUR HEAD YOU CAME RUNNING ME AND MY FAMILY DOWNA ND MY BUSINESS I DID NOT COME HERE TALKING SHIT SO GO BACK WITH YOUR TAIL BETWEEN YOUR LEGS NOW YOU SAY DO NOT BRING TOYSHOP IN THIS BUT YOU ARE THE ONE THAT BRUNG HIM UP IT IS FUNNY HOW YOU SAY YOU RESPECT HIM BUT WANT ME AND YOU TO JOIN UP AND RUN HIM OUT OF BUSINESS :uh: HEY TONY YEA I WILL KEEP DOING MY BUSINESS AND YOU CAN KEEP TALKING SHIT ABOUT ME AND MY FAMILY AND BUSINESS. 

YOPU CAME STARTING A FIGHT WITH ME NOT ME COMING LOOKING FOR YOU TO START A FIGHT :uh: AND YOU GOT OWNED JUST LIKE CHUCK DOES YOU EVERY TIME IN OFFTOPIC


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 26 2007, 11:55 AM~9307498
> *tony what da fuck leave it alone man damn we already squashged it just leaveitalone
> as for rubber ducky dude grow up nobody cares whatyou say either
> *


i got no problem with you if you dont want drug thro the mud with faggoto here you better check your boy 

i dont give a fuck whos toes i step on


----------



## RO-BC

rubber ducky for realz man grow the fuck up i willtake shit fromronin cause me and him havehistory but you ***** i wont take shit imnot madjust would love to meetyou so i could beatyour assandenjoy doing it lol and let everyone else take a shot too


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 26 2007, 11:55 AM~9307498
> *tony what da fuck leave it alone man damn we already squashged it just leaveitalone
> as for rubber ducky dude grow up nobody cares whatyou say either
> *


I AM SORRY TACO BUT I TRYED TO CALL YOU LAST AND WE ARE COOL IF YOU WANT BUT TONY TALKED SHIT ABOUT MY FAMILY THATS JUST NOT COOL SO FUCK HIM :angry:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 26 2007, 11:58 AM~9307519
> *rubber ducky for realz man grow the fuck up i willtake shit fromronin cause me and him havehistory but you ***** i wont take shit imnot madjust would love to meetyou so i could beatyour assandenjoy doing it lol and let everyone else take a shot too
> *


tonys got the address



fly out ill meet ya at the airport


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 26 2007, 08:58 PM~9307520
> *I AM SORRY TACO BUT I TRYED TO CALL YOU LAST AND WE ARE COOL IF YOU WANT BUT TONY TALKED SHIT ABOUT MY FAMILY THATS JUST NOT COOL SO FUCK HIM  :angry:
> *


Dude drop the shit already. :uh:


----------



## sic713

so how much for some porn..
dammit


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Nov 26 2007, 10:59 AM~9307524
> *tonys got the address
> fly out      ill meet ya at the airport
> *


u give me it


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 26 2007, 12:01 PM~9307535
> *u give me it
> *


1419 9th street cottage hills il 62018


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 26 2007, 09:01 PM~9307535
> *u give me it
> *



1419 9th street cottage hills illinois 62018 


He aint worth it cuz he aint' shit to begin with :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Nov 26 2007, 11:59 AM~9307526-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dude drop the shit already.  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO YOU TALKED SHIT ABOUT MY FAMILY FUCK YOU BITCH YOU PMED ME AND STARTED THIS BUT HEY I HOPE EVERYONE SEEE'S YOU FOR WHO YOU ARE A FAKE ASS BITCH :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Nov 26 2007, 11:59 AM~9307528
> *so how much for some porn..
> dammit
> *


HEY HOMIE FOR YOUR I WILL GET AT YOU WILL A PLAYA HOOK UP :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

i wake up to this


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2007, 08:59 PM~9307528
> *so how much for some porn..
> dammit
> *



:roflmao: I dunno bro he may be into that beastiality and Grannies over 90 type of freaky stuff :ugh:


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Nov 26 2007, 11:01 AM~9307541
> *1419 9th street cottage hills il 62018
> 
> *


i bet its not your addy lol imma send u something lol watch


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 26 2007, 12:02 PM~9307548
> *i wake up to this
> *


YEA NOW YOU FEEL HOW I FEEL AFTER YOU SAID WE WAS COOL IN ALL BUT THEN HE WANTS TO RUN HIS MOUTH :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 26 2007, 12:02 PM~9307548
> *i wake up to this
> *


thank your homeboy phonyho 


i dont even know you but apparently your in love


i dont normally fight over bitches especially ugly ones like tonyo


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

I AM OFF TO WORK I WILL BE BACK LATER


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 26 2007, 12:03 PM~9307559
> *i bet its not your addy lol imma send u something lol watch
> *


thats my addy and btw


ive heard that before :uh:


----------



## RO-BC

ok this is whats gonna happen tony goto one corner d goto another and stay there with your noses in it till you guys can get along lol rubber ducky your dumb


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 26 2007, 12:07 PM~9307589
> *ok this is whats gonna happen tony goto one corner d goto another and stay there with your noses in it till you guys can get along lol rubber ducky  your dumb
> *


not as dumb as you

i dont go into bussiness with 40 yr old virgins that build bicycles instead of cars


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:|


----------



## REV. chuck

i still wanna see these parts


----------



## Drop'em

Why can we all just get along. Look both of yall be the better man and stay off each others topics. I get on this topic cause TnT is the sponcor for EXCLUSIVE. We have dealed with them since we started and we will continue to do so. Everybody talking crap about everybody oh well its lil" DRAMA". So lets go back to what this topic was intended for ok.

Here is a steering wheel done by TnT ( plating / engraving ) :


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 26 2007, 12:20 PM~9307641
> *Why can we all just get along. Look both of yall be the better man and stay off each others topics. I get on this topic cause TnT is the sponcor for EXCLUSIVE. We have dealed with them since we started and we will continue to do so. Everybody talking crap about everybody oh well its lil" DRAMA". So lets go back to what this topic was intended for ok.
> 
> Here is a steering wheel done by TnT ( plating / engraving ) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i cant quite make that out 


looks shiny :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Nov 26 2007, 11:28 AM~9307702
> *i cant quite make that out
> looks shiny    :cheesy:
> *



Shinny is good. Thats what people get when they get TnT involved. 

YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Nov 26 2007, 11:11 AM~9307610
> *not as dumb as you
> 
> i dont go into bussiness with 40 yr old virgins    that build bicycles  instead of cars
> *



ok well where is your car and to let ya know tony can buld one just dont want to ***** got escalades and lexus already fool


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 26 2007, 12:32 PM~9307725
> *ok well where is your car and to let ya know tony can buld one just dont want to ***** got escalades and lexus already fool
> *


ive built quite a few cars 


right now im sitting on a 64 coupe deville 62 series  

and if he could build a car the motherfucker would


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 26 2007, 12:32 PM~9307725
> *ok well where is your car and to let ya know tony can buld one just dont want to ***** got escalades and lexus already fool
> *


looks like YOU do good work


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 26 2007, 11:32 AM~9307725
> *ok well where is your car and to let ya know tony can buld one just dont want to ***** got escalades and lexus already fool
> *



Yup, shit when Tony was down here in houston for the tour stop he wanted to go rent a lexus for the weekend so we can go to galveston island and party. He was like man i should of through my car omn the trailer, but he could build a car but doesnt want to he has the ideas n money to do it


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 26 2007, 12:34 PM~9307749
> *Yup, shit when Tony was down here in houston for the tour stop he wanted to go rent a lexus for the weekend so we can go to galveston island and party. He was like man i should of through my car omn the trailer, but he could build a car but doesnt want to he has the ideas n money to do it
> *


let me tell ya something 


if a motherfucker COULD build a car instead of a bike HE WOULD 



get on with that he could shit :uh:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Nov 26 2007, 11:37 AM~9307778
> *let me tell ya something
> if  a motherfucker  COULD build a car    instead of a bike  HE WOULD
> get on with that  he could shit  :uh:
> *



thats something from a person that calls himself rubber ducky. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahhahahahahaha. So I guess if he would build a car not a lowrider but build a car what you say about that


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 26 2007, 12:39 PM~9307788
> *thats something from a person that calls himself rubber ducky. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahhahahahahaha. So I guess if he would build a car not a lowrider but build a car what you say about that
> *


i dont build lowriders nomore fact is if you can build a car you dont build bikes not at his age unless your mentally retarded or fucked up in the head or something



and wtf u talking smack about names "dropem" 

:uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 26 2007, 09:11 PM~9307614
> *:|
> *



I know you're lovin this aren't ya? :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 26 2007, 12:32 PM~9308131
> *I know you're lovin this aren't ya? :roflmao:
> *


I honestly dont even care. Life goes on.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 26 2007, 10:33 PM~9308138
> *I honestly dont even care. Life goes on.
> *


Tru dat you don't seem to care about much lately


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 26 2007, 12:39 PM~9308177
> *Tru dat you don't seem to care about much lately
> *


I dont want to make is seem like that. I got my own problems to keep me busy. Alot of things going on with the bikes and some dumb things in my personal life.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 26 2007, 10:42 PM~9308197
> *I dont want to make is seem like that. I got my own problems to keep me busy. Alot of things going on with the bikes and some dumb things in my personal life.
> *


Same here brotha, good thing its the off season right now.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 26 2007, 12:54 PM~9308296
> *Same here brotha, good thing its the off season right now.
> *


X2 but them deadlines suck.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 26 2007, 11:18 PM~9308482
> *X2 but them deadlines suck.
> *


definitely. Fortunately right now I dont have any deadlines to meet, just crank out the parts as soon as I can. Its during the show season that sucks trying to get things done


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2007, 06:36 PM~8781417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have these in Vegas.  UnShipped prices are $40 for the plaques and $15 for the keychains.
> *



back to business large plaques are now $35 shipped. Keychains are $12 shipped. Get them as holiday gag gifts for your friends :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

Blade crown bent and mounted.  






























Crowns are still $62 shipped


----------



## TonyO

Pirate bike with TNT Forks, Steering wheel, Mufflers, Sissybar, and Mirrors

Paint, diamond tank, and graphics by Kandyshop, Murals by Magic, Plating by Showtime, and Engraving by Gino :thumbsup:

Special thanks to Taco for welding, bending, and legwork running around Fresno for me  

1st place 16" Semi Custom


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by RO-BC+Nov 26 2007, 12:07 PM~9307589-->
> 
> 
> 
> ok this is whats gonna happen tony goto one corner d goto another and stay there with your noses in it till you guys can get along lol rubber ducky  your dumb
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah fuck that homie i am not going to keep my mouth shut after i owned his dumb ass everyone wants things to be cool nah he went to far when your bring my family in this shit he pmed me and ran his mouth not the other way around
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drop'em_@Nov 26 2007, 12:20 PM~9307641
> *Why can we all just get along. Look both of yall be the better man and stay off each others topics. I get on this topic cause TnT is the sponcor for EXCLUSIVE. We have dealed with them since we started and we will continue to do so. Everybody talking crap about everybody oh well its lil" DRAMA". So lets go back to what this topic was intended for ok.
> 
> Here is a steering wheel done by TnT ( plating / engraving ) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i was done wioth this dullshit he came to so no i am tired of turning the other fucking cheek :uh:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Nov 26 2007, 11:47 AM~9307860
> *i dont build lowriders nomore  fact is  if you can build a car  you dont build bikes not at his age  unless your mentally retarded or fucked up in the head or something
> and wtf u talking smack about names  "dropem"
> 
> :uh:
> *


Yeah thats Mr. Drop'em to you, cause ill drop you like I did everyone else


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 29 2006, 03:56 AM~6847735
> *Luxurious  is almost finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



For any Lux members I can do pendants, earrings, plaques, whatever you need I have your logo CADDED up much better than this now ready to cut in just about any size. If you want a huge 4'x4' plaque or a small 1"x1" necklace charm I can do it


----------



## TonyO

here is a mock up of each fork obviously the blade forks will rub like most predicted but they are still nice for show they pretty much lower the bike without a fork slammer they sit the bike about the same height the enforcer forks are more for show and riding sit really nice on the bike enjoy


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 26 2007, 04:49 PM~9309161
> *here is a mock up of each fork obviously the blade forks will rub like most predicted but they are still nice for show they pretty much lower the bike without a fork slammer they sit the bike about the same height the enforcer forks are more for show and riding sit really nice on the bike enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 26 2007, 01:36 PM~9308627
> *Blade crown bent and mounted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crowns are still $62 shipped
> *


do you have one thats exstended?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 27 2007, 03:41 AM~9310678
> *do you have one thats exstended?
> *


I can do extended ones bro same price.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 26 2007, 07:08 PM~9310955
> *I can do extended ones bro same price.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 27 2007, 04:17 AM~9311085
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Just a little more material and just a matter of extending the CAD drawing, easy enough to do :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

sweet ill let you know when im ready....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 27 2007, 04:20 AM~9311139
> *sweet ill let you know when im ready....
> *


word


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

whats up tony, ship that out yet? :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 27 2007, 04:39 AM~9311418
> *whats up tony, ship that out yet? :cheesy:
> *


Its coming soon brotha


----------



## Str8crazy80

Hey, Tony whats up with my forks


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 27 2007, 11:20 AM~9314585
> *Hey, Tony whats up with my forks
> *


workin on them bro those are difficult since they're so different.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 26 2007, 08:55 PM~9312426
> *Its coming soon brotha
> *


let me know homie i can't wait to get started on that ja....


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 27 2007, 07:03 AM~9315166
> *workin on them bro those are difficult since they're so different.
> *


----------



## TonyO

I still have 2 sets of sword parts left for sale and 4 Blade Steering wheels available

$140 shipped for the sword forks

$70 shipped for the blade steering wheels


----------



## TonyO

plaques I've done. Taco drew up the Prestige plaque


----------



## RO-BC

tony should i post my bike coming out for 08 i want to but dont think i should all i know is ****** are gonna be like dddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamnnnnnnnnnn lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 29 2007, 04:08 AM~9327150
> *tony should i post my bike coming out for 08 i want to but dont think i should all i know is ****** are gonna be like dddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamnnnnnnnnnn lol
> *


Yeah wait till you bust out with it.


----------



## RO-BC

i will


----------



## TonyO

I still have a set of raw enforcer forks $155 shipped. Here's what they look like finished


----------



## RO-BC

johnathan thanx bro it made my day


----------



## DuezPaid

Cant wait to see it put together.


----------



## RO-BC

im tellin you man i cant either


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Nov 29 2007, 04:25 AM~9327278
> * Cant wait to see it put together.
> *


Good work brotha. Do the same patterns (only the diff colors we talked about) on that frame you got for me :thumbsup:


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 28 2007, 07:30 PM~9327310
> *Good work brotha.  Do the same patterns (only the diff colors we talked about)  on that frame you got for me :thumbsup:
> *


Send me a next year plaque as a down payment.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Nov 29 2007, 04:31 AM~9327325
> *Send me a next year plaque as a down payment.
> *


Word


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 28 2007, 06:08 PM~9327150
> *tony should i post my bike coming out for 08 i want to but dont think i should all i know is ****** are gonna be like dddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamnnnnnnnnnn lol
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 28 2007, 06:30 PM~9327310
> *Good work brotha.  Do the same patterns (only the diff colors we talked about)  on that frame you got for me :thumbsup:
> *


no tony your not gonna get better patterns then me ok the whole point was for me to beat you and nate and lunch money so dont try to one up me now its my time to bust out fool lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 29 2007, 04:36 AM~9327375
> *no tony your not gonna get better patterns then me ok the whole point was for me to beat you and nate and lunch money so dont try to one up me now its my time to bust out fool lol
> *


Dude I'll beat you with Wyatt's Revenge :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 28 2007, 05:29 PM~9326827
> *plaques I've done.  Taco drew up the Prestige plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DID THEY EVER GET THOSE, LAST TIME I TALKED TO EDDIE HE WAS STILL WAITING ON THEM


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 29 2007, 04:39 AM~9327408
> *DID THEY EVER GET THOSE, LAST TIME I TALKED TO EDDIE HE WAS STILL WAITING ON THEM
> *


Must have talked to them a while ago. These were done this summer and already sent out.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 28 2007, 06:40 PM~9327419
> *Must have talked to them a while ago. These were done this summer and already sent out.
> *


IT WAS IN SEPT @ THE LAST STREETLOW SHOW OF THE YEAR


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 28 2007, 06:38 PM~9327394
> *Dude I'll beat you with Wyatt's Revenge :twak:  :biggrin:
> *



ummm no you wont sorry try again dont forget tony i got all your parts here lol bwahahahaha i just wanna beat your paint not how many gameboys and cell phones i can put on my bike lol o yeah and my parts like forks and handle bars will beat you too lol bwahahahahahahahahahahaha just kidding lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 29 2007, 04:42 AM~9327438
> *ummm no you wont sorry try again dont forget tony i got all your parts here lol bwahahahaha i just wanna beat your paint not how many gameboys and cell phones i can put on my bike lol o yeah and my parts like forks and handle bars will beat you too lol bwahahahahahahahahahahaha just kidding lol
> *


You ass clown in clown shoes :twak:




:roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

TACO POST THE PICS ............. FUCK IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO-BC

nope


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 28 2007, 06:08 PM~9327150
> *tony should i post my bike coming out for 08 i want to but dont think i should all i know is ****** are gonna be like dddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamnnnnnnnnnn lol
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: THEY ARE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 28 2007, 06:55 PM~9327540
> *nope
> *


hater :angry:


----------



## RO-BC

lol all i know is my shit came out sick as fuck


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 28 2007, 10:51 PM~9328392
> *lol all i know is my shit came out sick as fuck
> *


 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 28 2007, 10:51 PM~9328392
> *lol all i know is my shit came out sick as fuck
> *


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 28 2007, 07:36 PM~9327375
> *no tony your not gonna get better patterns then me ok the whole point was for me to beat you and nate and lunch money so dont try to one up me now its my time to bust out fool lol
> *



NO NO NO MAKE SURE YOU LEAVE SOME FOR ME CAUSE IM GOING AFTER NATE :biggrin: FRIENDLY COMPETITION


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Nov 29 2007, 12:24 AM~9328611
> *NO NO NO MAKE  SURE YOU LEAVE SOME FOR ME CAUSE IM GOING AFTER NATE :biggrin: <s> FRIENDLY COMPETITION </s>
> *


x2


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Nov 28 2007, 11:24 PM~9328611
> *NO NO NO MAKE  SURE YOU LEAVE SOME FOR ME CAUSE IM GOING AFTER NATE :biggrin:  FRIENDLY COMPETITION
> *


and im goin after you :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Nov 29 2007, 12:57 AM~9328892
> *and im goin after you :biggrin:
> *



AHH SHIT :0 OK LET THE COMPETITION BEGIN


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 520_low+Nov 29 2007, 09:57 AM~9328892-->
> 
> 
> 
> and im goin after you :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AZ WAR CHIEF_@Nov 29 2007, 10:09 AM~9329000
> *AHH SHIT  :0 OK LET THE COMPETITION BEGIN
> *



Damn trike wars hno: watcha I might bust out with a trike just to get in the game myself and then I hear there's a new trike coming out next year that'll be pretty tight. I think 08 will be the year of the trikes :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 29 2007, 07:44 AM~9330082
> *Damn trike wars hno:  watcha I might bust out with a trike just to get in the game myself and then I hear there's a new trike coming out next year that'll be pretty tight.  I think 08 will be the year of the trikes :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 29 2007, 06:56 PM~9330406
> *
> *


Yep you got out the game too soon bubba. Inferno is retired so you can't go against him when you finish your bomb, new trikes are busting out but you just sold the trike. damn , poor timing


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 28 2007, 10:51 PM~9328392
> *lol all i know is my shit came out sick as fuck
> *


Are those the parts that you sent me on my camera phone if they are it, thats why I sold out to the bike scene they are crazy as fuck


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 28 2007, 11:02 PM~9328471
> *pics or it didn't happen
> *


There just trying to hype it up yo.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 29 2007, 09:10 PM~9331417
> *There just trying to hype it up yo.
> *


No hype about this bike. He'll give some serious competition out there. But hey its like some bike buliders dont want to post pics ya know? Just wait till you see it at a show.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Nov 28 2007, 06:25 PM~9327278
> * Cant wait to see it put together.
> *


= HYPE


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 29 2007, 11:30 PM~9332692
> *= HYPE
> *



Call it what you will


----------



## RO-BC

raul come on brnother i know your tryin to get me to show u just call me lol hey it is what it is im not gonna say imma takeout all the competition because i didnt build this bike to win sweeps and shit i just built this last one to be remembered ya feel me i been doing this for so damn long another trophy aint shit i just want people to see it and be like damn taco that shit is bad ass. it aint no pinnacle or casino dreamin but it will be a serious contendar besides its only a full custom so eric ramos im coming for you lol just kidding i do plan on takin sweet and sour and aftershocks murals out thow


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 29 2007, 02:41 PM~9333367
> *raul come on brnother i know your tryin to get me to show u just call me lol hey it is what it is im not gonna say imma takeout all the competition because i didnt build this bike to win sweeps and shit i just built this last one to be remembered ya feel me i been doing this for so damn long another trophy aint shit i just want people to see it and be like damn taco that shit is bad ass. it aint no pinnacle or casino dreamin but it will be a serious contendar besides its only a full custom so eric ramos im coming for you lol just kidding i do plan on takin sweet and sour and aftershocks murals out thow
> *


I will call you this weekend bro. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 29 2007, 02:41 PM~9333367
> *raul come on brnother i know your tryin to get me to show u just call me lol hey it is what it is im not gonna say imma takeout all the competition because i didnt build this bike to win sweeps and shit i just built this last one to be remembered ya feel me i been doing this for so damn long another trophy aint shit i just want people to see it and be like damn taco that shit is bad ass. it aint no pinnacle or casino dreamin but it will be a serious contendar besides its only a full custom so eric ramos im coming for you lol just kidding i do plan on takin sweet and sour and aftershocks murals out thow
> *



THANKS FOR THE SNEAK PIC OF YOUR NEW BIKE THAT BITCH IS CLEAN. MAN YALL BETTER WATCH OUT CAUSE TACO IS COMING OUT IN FULL FORCE. IF YALL WANT TO SEE PICS SEND ME A MONEY ORDER WITH $100 TO ME N $100 FRO TIP


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 29 2007, 05:11 PM~9333642
> *THANKS FOR THE SNEAK PIC OF YOUR NEW BIKE THAT BITCH IS CLEAN. MAN YALL BETTER WATCH OUT CAUSE TACO IS COMING OUT IN FULL FORCE. IF YALL WANT TO SEE PICS SEND ME A MONEY ORDER WITH $100 TO ME N $100 FRO TIP
> *


money sent :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

o geee thanx ass


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 29 2007, 03:12 PM~9333659
> *o geee thanx ass
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. ITS COOL I WONT SELL OUT BRO. I ALREADY DELETED OF MY ACCOUNT. ITS NICE FOOL


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 30 2007, 01:11 AM~9333642
> *THANKS FOR THE SNEAK PIC OF YOUR NEW BIKE THAT BITCH IS CLEAN. MAN YALL BETTER WATCH OUT CAUSE TACO IS COMING OUT IN FULL FORCE. IF YALL WANT TO SEE PICS SEND ME A MONEY ORDER WITH $100 TO ME N $100 FRO TIP
> *



You have Paypal


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 29 2007, 03:14 PM~9333679
> *You have Paypal
> *



YEAH, BUT DONT TELL TACO CAUSE HE WILL GET MAD


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 30 2007, 01:15 AM~9333693
> *YEAH, BUT DONT TELL TACO CAUSE HE WILL GET MAD
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 29 2007, 03:21 PM~9333728
> *:thumbsup:
> *


OK. PM WILL BE SENT HERE IN A FEW


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 30 2007, 01:22 AM~9333730
> *OK. PM WILL BE SENT HERE IN A FEW
> *


Gracias


----------



## AMB1800

supp tony n taco


----------



## DuezPaid

I got em for $50. uffin:


----------



## RO-BC

o damn here we go lol 


sup amb


----------



## AMB1800

chillin man, waiting for the holidays to start my display :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 30 2007, 01:50 AM~9333939
> *chillin man, waiting for the holidays to start my display  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 28 2007, 08:29 PM~9326827
> *plaques I've done.  Taco drew up the Prestige plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I love this plaque. one of the best designs Ive ever seen


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 30 2007, 02:54 AM~9334547
> *I love this plaque.  one of the best designs Ive ever seen
> *


Thanks brotha. Taco knows how to get down on nice plaque designs


----------



## RO-BC

likei told you alongtime ago tony im sick minded i got all kind of crazy shit in my head its just executing them i got ideas crazier than pinnacle i got designs badder then anything in my mind its just putting them down for real customers


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

WHAT UP TONY? BEEN DOING SOME DESIGNING SO HOPE YOUR READY TO MAKE ME SOME PARTS...AFTER THE HOLIDAYS...OF COURSE. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Nov 30 2007, 04:53 AM~9335637
> *WHAT UP TONY? BEEN DOING SOME DESIGNING SO HOPE YOUR READY TO MAKE ME SOME PARTS...AFTER THE HOLIDAYS...OF COURSE. :biggrin:
> *


Not a problem bROtha you know I got this. :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 29 2007, 05:39 PM~9334918
> *likei told you alongtime ago tony im sick minded i got all kind of crazy shit in my head its just executing them i got ideas crazier than pinnacle i got designs badder then anything in my mind its just putting them down for real customers
> *


WHATS UP TACO? A I CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU BIKE BRO. IM SURE ITS GOING TO BE SICK ASS FUCK!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Nov 30 2007, 04:56 AM~9335668
> *WHATS UP TACO? A I CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU BIKE BRO. IM SURE ITS GOING TO BE SICK ASS FUCK!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Wait till you see his handlebars


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 29 2007, 08:56 PM~9335676
> *Wait till you see his handlebars
> *


pic :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 30 2007, 04:58 AM~9335695
> *pic :biggrin:
> *


:no: his build is a secret. Hopefully he busts out with it in PHX though


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 29 2007, 08:58 PM~9335702
> *:no:  his build is a secret.  Hopefully he busts out with it in PHX though
> *


im too far away to even see the bike at any show :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 30 2007, 05:00 AM~9335728
> *im too far away to even see the bike at any show :biggrin:
> *


Jersey? damn brotha. Do you go to that Scrape by the Lake show?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 29 2007, 09:01 PM~9335738
> *Jersey?  damn brotha.  Do you go to that Scrape by the Lake show?
> *


no


----------



## LowRider_69

uffin: :nicoderm: hey tonyo any updates?


----------



## RO-BC

in time fellas


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Nov 29 2007, 07:53 PM~9335637
> *WHAT UP TONY? BEEN DOING SOME DESIGNING SO HOPE YOUR READY TO MAKE ME SOME PARTS...AFTER THE HOLIDAYS...OF COURSE. :biggrin:
> *



SAME HERE TONY AFTER THE HOLIDAYS TOO SO MAKE ROOM FOR US ON YOUR BUSY SCHEDULE :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 29 2007, 02:41 PM~9333367
> *raul come on brnother i know your tryin to get me to show u just call me lol hey it is what it is im not gonna say imma takeout all the competition because i didnt build this bike to win sweeps and shit i just built this last one to be remembered ya feel me i been doing this for so damn long another trophy aint shit i just want people to see it and be like damn taco that shit is bad ass. it aint no pinnacle or casino dreamin but it will be a serious contendar besides its only a full custom so eric ramos im coming for you lol just kidding i do plan on takin sweet and sour and aftershocks murals out thow
> *


I knew it u was coming after me haha jk well fuck it fullcustom is a great cat cus thers always alot of comp for it


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 29 2007, 07:06 PM~9335805
> *no
> *


WHAT ABOUT THE ENGLISH TOWN SUMMER SLAM? I WAS THERE IN JULY..
THE SHOW WAS MORE IMPORTS BUT THERE WERE A FEW BAD ASS BIKES AND LOW LOWS.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Nov 30 2007, 01:08 AM~9337707
> *WHAT ABOUT THE ENGLISH TOWN SUMMER SLAM? I WAS THERE IN JULY..
> THE SHOW WAS MORE IMPORTS BUT THERE WERE A FEW BAD ASS BIKES AND LOW LOWS.
> *


i was there.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

HOW MUCH IS FOR A PLAQUE RAW


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 29 2007, 06:58 PM~9335702
> *:no:  his build is a secret.  Hopefully he busts out with it in PHX though
> *


Hey are you coming to HOUSTON TONY? lET ME KNOW AHEAD OF TIME THAT WAY YOU CAN BRING SOME OTHER ITEMS WITH YOU


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 3 2007, 01:45 AM~9355856
> *Hey are you coming to HOUSTON TONY? lET ME KNOW AHEAD OF TIME THAT WAY YOU CAN BRING SOME OTHER ITEMS WITH YOU
> *


Too far out, I dont even know if I'm doing PHX or San Bernardino bro. Just concentrating on today ya know?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 2 2007, 07:45 PM~9357674
> *Too far out, I dont even know if I'm doing PHX or San Bernardino bro.  Just concentrating on today ya know?
> *



Ok let me know fool, that i can plan something


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 3 2007, 05:49 AM~9357706
> *Ok let me know fool, that i can plan something
> *


Alright bro


----------



## TonyO

New parts coming soon. I'll be posting some pics this week if my order comes in


----------



## AMB1800




----------



## TonyO

TTT why? I dont know, just because I guess I like whoring my own topic

Oh by the way did I mention for the millionth time TNT offers quality parts at LOLO prices just right for your pocket books, order now for holiday delivery. Get your child the gift that will light up his eyes and prepare him for the upcoming 08 show season.

TNT doing it big in the 08.... blah blah blah. wow self promoting is so tiring I dont know how some people do it :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

Get at me homie I'll hook you up.


TNT can take care of you for that.

I can get you low prices.... baka baka baka.... gee its hard to talk about myself and the business so much. Maybe I'll just build bikes that speak for themselves? What a concept huh? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

I wonder how many times I would have to post whore to keep this topic in the top 5 all day. Oh wait let me look at some of the other topics out there.... :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

Get at me 

Get at me 

Get at me

baka 

baka

baka

I can do your parts for you homie

TNT Metal Works, quality at low prices

blah

blah

blah

Umm what else am I missing? Oh yeah TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TonyO, *stillspinnin*

Whats up brother :wave:


----------



## Str8crazy80

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 3 2007, 11:50 PM~9363695
> *:wave:
> *


Whatup :wave:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 3 2007, 03:28 PM~9363533
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: TonyO, stillspinnin
> 
> Whats up brother :wave:
> *


what up tony


----------



## TonyO

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: TonyO, stillspinnin, [email protected], *Indio123*


What's up bROther


----------



## [email protected]

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 3 2007, 11:59 PM~9363779
> *:wave:
> *


whatup


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 3 2007, 05:02 PM~9363812
> *whatup
> *


not much, just workin on big things for 08' :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 4 2007, 12:06 AM~9363844
> *not much, just workin on big things for 08' :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir next year will be a good one :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 3 2007, 02:10 PM~9363879
> *Yes sir next year will be a good one :thumbsup:
> *



REAL BIG


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 4 2007, 01:00 AM~9364218
> *REAL BIG
> *


Texas size big or Alaskan size big? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

Bump

TTT

post whore

:biggrin: 

 
 

:0 

I guess that's what works to make your business look good :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

TTT

Bump

Get at me

I can do that for you

I'm the greatest

I have lower prices than anyone else

I'll be coming out with these parts soon

Did you get what I sent you?

I resent it.

Hold on I gotta check with my guy.

What other tacticts should I try? :dunno: or should I just continue to let the parts and bikes speak for themselves and stop blowing smoke up everyone's asses and just produce the work? :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

any pics of your latest work?


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 4 2007, 09:52 PM~9376423
> *any pics of your latest work?
> *


Real soon real soon


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 5 2007, 07:52 AM~9376423
> *any pics of your latest work?
> *


Not yet I got some things in the works and unlike some people who claim they got stuff but can't show it phuck it I'm showing it! :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800

you can show mines once done, not like i'm competing in the usa  and for my competition that see it, i don't give a fuck :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

wuz up everyone just dropping into say hi to all my TEAM TNT i will have alot of updates this weekend from the TNT blah blah blah to other thangs :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800




----------



## 817Lowrider

Taco is a man of his word. lat as fuck.LOL but a man of his word. Thanks Homie


----------



## TonyO

Sneaky Pete shot of a customer's part


----------



## TonyO

*TNT your BEST choice for parts anywhere. Looking for quality parts? You've found it. I can get twisted trim small or large done around any flat piece just hit me up or as they say "Get at me" hahaha

Why settle for 2nd best? No pornos, dildos, TVs, playstations, razors, tampax, or condoms sold here :nono: 

At TNT we ONLY sell quality cut parts and plaques. We're not a swap meet, go to the park and swap if you want crap, come to us if you want quality :thumbsup:*


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 5 2007, 09:28 PM~9383239
> *Sneaky Pete shot of a customer's part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

Unlike other businesses who are a jack of all trades but master of none we are a master of ONE and that is quality laser cut parts at low prices. I mean afterall we're here for the little homies. Want to strive to be the best? Forget the rest and hit us up "get at me" :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 6 2007, 12:35 AM~9386070
> *TNT  your BEST choice for parts anywhere.  Looking for quality parts? You've found it.  I can get twisted trim small or large done around any flat piece just hit me up  or as they say "Get at me"  hahaha
> 
> Why settle for 2nd best?  No pornos, dildos, TVs, playstations, razors, tampax, or condoms sold here :nono:
> 
> At TNT we ONLY sell quality cut parts and plaques.  We're not a swap meet, go to the park and swap if you want crap, come to us if you want quality :thumbsup:
> *


damn


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

TWISTED TRIM HOW COME WHEN I ASKED YOU THAT IN TUCSON YOU SAID NO YOU DIDNT DO THAT NO I GOT REDO MY DESIGNS


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Dec 6 2007, 09:51 AM~9386184-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know huh? You'll have to go str8 to another topic for that stuff.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AZ WAR CHIEF_@Dec 6 2007, 09:51 AM~9386188
> *TWISTED TRIM HOW COME WHEN I ASKED YOU THAT IN TUCSON YOU SAID NO YOU DIDNT DO THAT NO I GOT REDO MY DESIGNS
> *



I can get it done, its a matter of time though. I can get anything cut in a matter of a day or two turnaround but getting the twisted trim goes to a twist master but he needs at least a month of time to get it done. This is a new hookup, I didnt have the hookup back then.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 6 2007, 12:35 AM~9386070
> *TNT  your BEST choice for parts anywhere.  Looking for quality parts? You've found it.  I can get twisted trim small or large done around any flat piece just hit me up  or as they say "Get at me"  hahaha
> 
> Why settle for 2nd best?  No pornos, dildos, TVs, playstations, razors, tampax, or condoms sold here :nono:
> 
> At TNT we ONLY sell quality cut parts and plaques.  We're not a swap meet, go to the park and swap if you want crap, come to us if you want quality :thumbsup:
> *


:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 6 2007, 12:45 AM~9386150
> *Unlike other businesses who are a jack of all trades but master of none we are a master of ONE and that is quality laser cut parts at low prices.  I mean afterall we're here for the little homies.  Want to strive to be the best?  Forget the rest and hit us up  "get at me"  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 6 2007, 02:12 AM~9386337
> *I know huh?  You'll have to go str8 to another topic for that stuff.
> I can get it done, its a matter of time though.  I can get anything cut in a matter of a day or two turnaround but getting the twisted trim goes to a twist master but he needs at least a month of time to get it done.  This is a new hookup, I didnt have the hookup back then.
> *


let me know if you need any tees for your promotion or apparel needs
posters and what not...

$$depends on qauntity


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Dec 7 2007, 05:53 AM~9392799-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I name names? nope :no:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Dec 7 2007, 06:15 AM~9393004
> *let me know if you need any tees for your promotion or apparel needs
> posters and what not...
> 
> $$depends on qauntity
> *


I'll let you know brotha


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 6 2007, 12:12 AM~9386337
> *I know huh?  You'll have to go str8 to another topic for that stuff.
> I can get it done, its a matter of time though.  I can get anything cut in a matter of a day or two turnaround but getting the twisted trim goes to a twist master but he needs at least a month of time to get it done.  This is a new hookup, I didnt have the hookup back then.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

:cheesy:


----------



## excalibur

my bad about the whole fuck tnt thing, I never should have said it.
I was just caught up in the moment. sorry tony and taco. 

I really dont hate either of you guys. hell ive done buisness with tony, and Im cool with you guys.
sorry, I ment no harm to tnt.


----------



## ROBERTO G

updates on the aztec calender sproket


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 9 2007, 09:39 PM~9409608
> *updates on the aztec calender sproket
> *



It ain't bein done, the customer decided to go with another theme. I still plan on doing one but I need to work on the design.


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 9 2007, 03:25 PM~9410981
> *It ain't bein done, the customer decided to go with another theme.  I still plan on doing one but I need to work on the design.
> *


sorry tony


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 9 2007, 12:39 PM~9409608
> *updates on the aztec calender sproket
> *


damn mad detail would be involved


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 10 2007, 02:40 AM~9411573
> *damn mad detail would be involved
> *


trust me I already spent one hour on it and I didnt even get 1/16th finished! :tears:


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 9 2007, 04:42 PM~9411595
> *trust me I already spent one hour on it and I didnt even get 1/16th finished!  :tears:
> *


see now how long u think it would have took to finish it


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Dec 9 2007, 05:44 PM~9411612
> *see now how long u think it would have took to finish it
> *


 it took him NOT even 1/16 to do 1 hour, which means it took him 1hr to do 1/17.
so:
2hr 2/17
5hr 5/17
11hr 11/17
17hr 17/17

it would of taken him 17 hrs at this rate with out no brakes or nothing distracting him

:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 9 2007, 05:58 PM~9411714
> *it took him NOT even 1/16 to do 1 hour, which means it took him 1hr to do 1/17.
> so:
> 2hr 2/17
> 5hr 5/17
> 11hr 11/17
> 17hr 17/17
> 
> it would of taken him 17 hrs at this rate with out no brakes or nothing distracting him
> 
> :uh:
> *


so turn around time would be about a month for some thing that detailed if he did a hour a day


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 9 2007, 07:01 PM~9412122
> *so turn around time would be about a month for some thing that detailed if he did a hour a day
> *


incorrect sir
he only needs 17hr. if he does 1hr a day. it will take him 17 days


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Dec 5 2007, 11:51 PM~9386188
> *TWISTED TRIM HOW COME WHEN I ASKED YOU THAT IN TUCSON YOU SAID NO YOU DIDNT DO THAT NO I GOT REDO MY DESIGNS
> *


SO I SEE YOUR GOING WITH SOME TWISTED PARTS NOW TOO? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 9 2007, 07:07 PM~9412171
> *incorrect sir
> he only needs 17hr. if he does 1hr a day. it will take him 17 days
> *


17 days of laber then to get it to his cutter another day. plus about 5-7 more days for shipping about a month


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77+Dec 10 2007, 02:44 AM~9411612-->
> 
> 
> 
> see now how long u think it would have took to finish it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> too long :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2007, 02:58 AM~9411714
> *it took him NOT even 1/16 to do 1 hour, which means it took him 1hr to do 1/17.
> so:
> 2hr 2/17
> 5hr 5/17
> 11hr 11/17
> 17hr 17/17
> 
> it would of taken him 17 hrs at this rate with out no brakes or nothing distracting him
> :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do have a life :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2007, 04:01 AM~9412122
> *so turn around time would be about a month for some thing that detailed if he did a hour a day
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :dunno: :loco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by cadillac [email protected] 10 2007, 04:14 AM~9412221
> *SO I SEE YOUR GOING WITH SOME TWISTED PARTS NOW TOO? :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: Its outsourced. I have a sweatshop in a 3rd world country twisting and bending metal for me :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Dec 10 2007, 04:16 AM~9412234
> *17 days of laber then to get it to his cutter another day. plus about 5-7 more days for shipping about a month
> *


:around:


----------



## TonyO

I can CAD almost anything. The Aztec sprocket is the only challenge I have not overcome yet  :tears:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

THATS GOOD TO KNOW!!!!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2




----------



## Drop'em

Thanks Tony, it came out nice. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 11 2007, 04:44 AM~9421028
> *Thanks Tony, it came out nice.    :biggrin:
> *


Another satisfied customer :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 10 2007, 06:50 PM~9421086
> *Another satisfied customer :thumbsup:
> *



x1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

I like the turn around time too. YOU FOOKER I ALMOST HAD A HEART ATTACK


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 10 2007, 08:26 PM~9421454
> *x1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> 
> I like the turn around time too. YOU FOOKER I ALMOST HAD A HEART ATTACK
> *


pics or it didnt hapened


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 10 2007, 07:37 PM~9421532
> *pics or it didnt hapened
> *



it didnt happen then


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 11 2007, 05:37 AM~9421532
> *pics or it didnt hapened
> *


He ain't gonna show it because he don't want to show it until its done :nono:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 11 2007, 06:40 AM~9424459
> *He ain't gonna show it because he don't want to show it until its done :nono:
> *



SHOW WHAT ?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 11 2007, 07:36 PM~9425336
> *SHOW WHAT ?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 11 2007, 10:02 AM~9425497
> *:dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## TonyO

Congratulations to Professor X. 2nd place Trike of the Year with TNT Scissor lift and steering wheel





















Pirate bike with TNT Forks, Steering wheel, Mufflers, Sissybar, and Mirrors

Paint, diamond tank, and graphics by Kandyshop, Murals by Magic, Plating by Showtime, and Engraving by Gino :thumbsup:

Special thanks to Taco for welding, bending, and legwork running around Fresno for me  

1st place 16" Semi Custom


----------



## gizmo1

Hey Tony whats the price on a custom plaque... Hit me up with a pm for the specs and stuff so you can get me a price...


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Dec 12 2007, 03:18 AM~9429222
> *Hey Tony whats the price on a custom plaque... Hit me up with a pm for the specs and stuff so you can get me a price...
> *


PM Sent


----------



## TonyO

TNT for all your custom laser cut needs. Quit the clownin and come str8 to me I'll hook you up because I'm here for the homies :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800

hey tony what happend to your fantasy bike anyway? sold it finaly?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 12 2007, 05:04 PM~9433494
> *hey tony what happend to your fantasy bike anyway? sold it finaly?
> *


Yes Fantasy was sold last March to the Pink Taco restaurant in L.A. it is now on display there and retired from the show circuit. It remains undefeated in the 20" Semi Custom category.


----------



## AMB1800




----------



## Badass93

hey homies, some nice bikes were sold to the Pink Taco restaurants(Las Vegas and LA apparently),have you any pics in these restaurants???


----------



## Str8crazy80

did TNT do the top chrome box part of the scissor lift?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 12 2007, 06:18 PM~9433752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did TNT do the top chrome box part of the scissor lift?
> *


Nope just the scissor lift pieces.


----------



## Drop'em

DID YOU GET THAT PICTURE I SENT YOU


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 12 2007, 07:37 PM~9434237
> *DID YOU GET THAT PICTURE I SENT YOU
> *


Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 12 2007, 09:53 AM~9434356
> *Very nice :thumbsup:
> *



I wrapped them up last night after the pic n will be shipped out friday


----------



## TonyO

Cool


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 12 2007, 10:16 AM~9434576
> *Cool
> *


So any word yet from you know what?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 12 2007, 08:20 PM~9434594
> *So any word yet from you know what?
> *


I'll try to get some news this afternoon


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 12 2007, 10:22 AM~9434604
> *I'll try to get some news this afternoon
> *



Ok.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

i just received the stuff in the mail. :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Damn TonyO, you did some nice parts for some top notch bikes man... :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 13 2007, 01:55 AM~9437496
> *Damn TonyO, you did some nice parts for some top notch bikes man... :0
> *


Thanks brotha and that's just for starters


----------



## 817Lowrider

Tony is the freshiest mofo in the world


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 12 2007, 07:11 PM~9438091
> *Thanks brotha and that's just for starters
> *


----------



## lowriderjoker77

can u make custom cont. kits


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Dec 13 2007, 04:48 AM~9438907
> *can u make custom cont. kits
> *



We can do those, we havent done any but yeah its possible, shouldnt be too hard


----------



## RO-BC

yes we can build continental kits


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 12 2007, 07:54 PM~9439577
> *yes we can build continental kits
> *


sweeet.. how much would u charge??? :cheesy: u know something to go with a Spartan theme


----------



## Str8crazy80

TTT


----------



## TonyO

TNT's newest piece:


----------



## BigPoppa

Exclusivf?



> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 13 2007, 05:29 AM~9442761
> *TNT's newest piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 14 2007, 02:37 AM~9446983
> *Exclusivf?
> *



That's their exact design


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 13 2007, 05:29 AM~9442761
> *TNT's newest piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice would look kool double stacked


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 13 2007, 05:57 PM~9447148
> *That's their exact design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no its not. should have just asked me for the file tony :angry:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 13 2007, 06:12 PM~9447741
> *no its not.  should have just asked me for the file tony :angry:
> *



YUP


----------



## Drop'em

MAN JUST ANOTHER MASTER PIECE FROM TONYO:


----------



## 817Lowrider

very nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 13 2007, 04:37 PM~9446983
> *Exclusivf?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 14 2007, 08:40 PM~9453656
> *MAN JUST ANOTHER MASTER PIECE FROM TONYO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 14 2007, 08:40 PM~9453656
> *MAN JUST ANOTHER MASTER PIECE FROM TONYO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: hno: hno: i'lm afraid!
this killah design :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 14 2007, 10:40 PM~9453656
> *MAN JUST ANOTHER MASTER PIECE FROM TONYO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do those lines look symmetrical and flowing? I did the CAD on that one myself.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 14 2007, 12:49 PM~9453744
> *Do those lines look symmetrical and flowing?  I did the CAD on that one myself.
> *



Thats nothing just wait till after the holidays when I post the rest of the things you cut out for the rest of the club


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 14 2007, 10:51 PM~9453762
> *Thats nothing just wait till after the holidays when I post the rest of the things you cut out for the rest of the club
> *


Word


----------



## AMB1800

YES  my parts :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

:cheesy: :0 :0 :0


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 14 2007, 02:40 PM~9453656
> *MAN JUST ANOTHER MASTER PIECE FROM TONYO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


them my new forks


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Dec 14 2007, 01:29 PM~9454045
> *them my new forks
> *



GOOD JOB. THEM NICE


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 14 2007, 11:31 PM~9454057
> *GOOD JOB. THEM NICE
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 14 2007, 12:40 PM~9453656
> *MAN JUST ANOTHER MASTER PIECE FROM TONYO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ME LIKE EEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

TONY POST THE PARTS YOU CUT FOR ME........FUCK IT


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 15 2007, 02:40 PM~9459463
> *TONY POST THE PARTS YOU CUT FOR ME........FUCK IT
> *


 :0   :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Dec 14 2007, 12:51 PM~9453762-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thats nothing just wait till after the holidays when I post the rest of the things you cut out for the rest of the club
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Dec 14 2007, 01:00 PM~9453823
> *Word
> *


cant forget my parts eaither. it's gonna be a first for TNT and their gonna be killer :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

TTT


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 15 2007, 11:40 AM~9459463
> *TONY POST THE PARTS YOU CUT FOR ME........FUCK IT
> *


 :yes: :wow:  let see um


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 15 2007, 09:40 PM~9459463
> *TONY POST THE PARTS YOU CUT FOR ME........FUCK IT
> *


No I want these to remain on the down low until you bust out with them


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 15 2007, 11:37 PM~9459996
> *cant forget my parts eaither. it's gonna be a first for TNT and their gonna be killer :biggrin:
> *


That's true yours are a total pain in the ass but I'm workin on them and they will be a first for any bike builder or cutter out there. Once I get these under my belt I'll be a pioneer of this one particular part in the game


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 17 2007, 09:23 AM~9468471
> *No I want these to remain on the down low until you bust out with them
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Now this is a quality buisiness to deal with...Good service and quality work, no half ass shit and lame excuses here...Keep it up Tony and Taco...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 17 2007, 08:14 PM~9469415
> *Now this is a quality buisiness to deal with...Good service and quality work, no half ass shit and lame excuses here...Keep it up Tony and Taco...
> *


Thanks bro. It takes more than one person to make a business successful and I have to give props to Taco for building the business out in Cali while I deal with all the hate and drama on Layitlow. 

The thing is we don't even get half our business from layitlow. We have our page on Bone Collector's site who gets over 3,000 hits a month. We actually have built bikes with the parts we've made, and we actually go to tour shows to get the name and parts out there. 

We also don't fill people with empty promises or blow smoke up anyone's ass. If there's a part we can't do we'll straight up tell them or if we're having problems with a part we'll tell the customer there is extra time required. All in all we keep our people informed of what's going on, we don't run and hide if something goes down :nosad:


----------



## [email protected]

"We have our page on Bone Collector's site who gets over 3,000 hits a month."

Tony, I believe it over 4000 hits a month.. :thumbsup:

So keep doin what you do


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 17 2007, 09:03 PM~9469682
> *"We have our page on Bone Collector's site who gets over 3,000 hits a month."
> 
> Tony, I believe it over 4000 hits a month.. :thumbsup:
> 
> So keep doin what you do
> *



No problem. Hey homie do you need any custom laser cut parts? Let me know, "get at me" if you do :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 17 2007, 02:10 PM~9469734
> *No problem.  Hey homie do you need any custom laser cut parts?  Let me know,  "get at me" if you do :roflmao:
> *


 "get at me" WTF?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

YOU SHOULD MAKE BUSINESS CARDS AND HAVE THEM ON DISPLAY WITH THE BIKES AT THE PHX SHOW DO IT RIGHT MAKE MORE BUSINESS


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Dec 17 2007, 02:21 PM~9469785
> *YOU SHOULD MAKE BUSINESS CARDS AND HAVE THEM ON DISPLAY WITH THE BIKES AT THE PHX SHOW DO IT RIGHT MAKE MORE BUSINESS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Dec 17 2007, 11:21 AM~9469785
> *YOU SHOULD MAKE BUSINESS CARDS AND HAVE THEM ON DISPLAY WITH THE BIKES AT THE PHX SHOW DO IT RIGHT MAKE MORE BUSINESS
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 17 2007, 12:17 PM~9469435
> *Thanks bro.  It takes more than one person to make a business successful and I have to give props to Taco for building the business out in Cali while I deal with all the hate and drama on Layitlow.
> 
> The thing is we don't even get half our business from layitlow.  We have our page on Bone Collector's site who gets over 3,000 hits a month. We actually have built bikes with the parts we've made, and we actually go to tour shows to get the name and parts out there.
> 
> We also don't fill people with empty promises or blow smoke up anyone's ass.  If there's a part we can't do we'll straight up tell them or if we're having problems with a part we'll tell the customer there is extra time required. All in all we keep our people informed of what's going on, we don't run and hide if something goes down :nosad:
> *


----------



## AMB1800

got some news tony?  :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 17 2007, 10:51 PM~9470257
> *got some news tony?    :biggrin:
> *


:no: 


:biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 17 2007, 11:15 PM~9470393
> *
> *


Soon brotha you dont need it right away anyway :roflmao:


----------



## AMB1800

not right away but still, need them to measure the other shit i have to get done :0 :0  

next show for me is in march sow!!


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 17 2007, 01:04 PM~9470330
> *:no:
> :biggrin:
> *


what about for me :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 18 2007, 12:01 AM~9470601
> *what about for me :biggrin:
> *


Not yet , yours is the tricky one to do


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Dec 17 2007, 11:21 AM~9469785
> *YOU SHOULD MAKE BUSINESS CARDS AND HAVE THEM ON DISPLAY WITH THE BIKES AT THE PHX SHOW DO IT RIGHT MAKE MORE BUSINESS
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 26 2007, 01:36 PM~9308627
> *Blade crown bent and mounted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crowns are still $62 shipped
> *


im going to need 1 of these tony is that price for that design or any design ???


----------



## Str8crazy80

TTT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Dec 18 2007, 05:37 AM~9472671
> *im going to need 1 of these tony is that price for that design or any design ???
> *


That's the price for any design even if you want me to stretch it out a little more to make it a slamer crown


----------



## viejitocencoast

when is you holiday sale over???


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Dec 18 2007, 08:23 PM~9476440
> *when is you holiday sale over???
> *


1 January bro.


----------



## TonyO

Free crown with the purchase of any combination of a set of forks and handlebars, or handlebars and sissybar, or sissybar and forks :thumbsup:

This particular special only good through the END of January


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Dec 18 2007, 05:37 AM~9472671
> *im going to need 1 of these tony is that price for that design or any design ???
> *


Any design


----------



## TonyO

*TNT Metal works. We don't sell refurbished or used parts here. We're no middleman for anything. All parts are made from fresh new ideas. Unlike others out there who sell anything under the sun from the shirt off their kid's back to used parts, parts somebody else made but they take credit for it, and everything else our work is fresh and new. 

So Shop TNT and get the quality you deserve for your show winning bike. If you want to stay on top go where the winners shop.*


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

IS THAT YOU NEW SLOGAN? :biggrin: 
So Shop TNT and get the quality you deserve for your show winning bike. If you want to stay on top go where the winners shop.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

blade crown looks good


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 19 2007, 10:53 PM~9484857
> *IS THAT YOU NEW SLOGAN? :biggrin:
> So Shop TNT and get the quality you deserve for your show winning bike. If you want to stay on top go where the winners shop.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 19 2007, 12:02 PM~9483823
> *TNT Metal works.  We don't sell refurbished or used parts here.  We're no middleman for anything.  All parts are made from fresh new ideas.   Unlike others out there who sell anything under the sun from the shirt off their kid's back to used parts, parts somebody else made but they take credit for it, and everything else our work is fresh and new.
> 
> So Shop TNT and get the quality you deserve for your show winning bike.  If you want to stay on top go where the winners shop.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 19 2007, 11:02 AM~9483823
> *TNT Metal works.  We don't sell refurbished or used parts here.  We're no middleman for anything.  All parts are made from fresh new ideas.  Unlike others out there who sell anything under the sun from the shirt off their kid's back to used parts, parts somebody else made but they take credit for it, and everything else our work is fresh and new.
> 
> So Shop TNT and get the quality you deserve for your show winning bike.  If you want to stay on top go where the winners shop.
> *


LMAO I like thet last part the most. new slogan. :0


----------



## Str8crazy80

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 20 2007, 01:30 AM~9485898
> *LMAO I like thet last part the most. new slogan. :0
> *


Read the last line in my sig


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 20 2007, 07:06 AM~9491161
> *Read the last line in my sig
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

Hey Tony PM me some progress


----------



## Drop'em

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>Thanks TnT for my son's X-MAS gift. Im sure he will like it. 

Merry X-mas to TnT n Happy New Year</span>


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

AY TONY I GOT SOME DRAWING DONE I'LL TRY AN EMAIL THEM SO YOU SOON!
AND I ALLSO GO DESIGNS FOR MY BIKE PARTS TOO!!!!!

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 26 2006, 04:58 AM~6823770
> *Welcome one and all.  Taco (ROBC) and Tony (TonyO) introduce to you on this day a new business that will rock the competitve sport of Lowrider Bicycles.  Laser cut or "faced" parts available to you at a competitive price!
> 
> Start thinking of your designs.  We will begin with forks, sissybars, steering wheels, and fender braces.
> 
> PM Either RO-BC or myself for prices.  Parts will be available 4-5 weeks after you place your order and make your payment.
> 
> We already have 8 fork designs available at hand, you've already seen two (Blade and Enforcer).  This week I will be posting other designs and taking orders.
> 
> These parts will be 1/4" thick steel.  These are strong enough to ride but meant for show.
> 
> I invite other part builders and distributors to hit us up for distribution.
> 
> 
> *


Exactly one year ago TNT was born. Its been a crazy ass year and we look forward to bringing you bigger and better parts in 2008.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## viejitocencoast

where are you tony ??????????????


----------



## Str8crazy80

PM SENT


----------



## Str8crazy80

PM SENT


----------



## Str8crazy80

Double post :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast+Dec 27 2007, 11:10 PM~9542555-->
> 
> 
> 
> where  are you tony ??????????????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Str8crazy80_@Dec 28 2007, 12:02 AM~9542951
> *PM SENT
> *


PMs received and replied


----------



## TonyO

To those who forgot:

Pirate bike with TNT Forks, Steering wheel, Mufflers, Sissybar, and Mirrors

Paint, diamond tank, and graphics by Kandyshop, Murals by Magic, Plating by Showtime, and Engraving by Gino :thumbsup:

Special thanks to Taco for welding, bending, and legwork running around Fresno for me  

1st place 16" Semi Custom


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 27 2007, 08:21 PM~9545982
> *To those who forgot:
> 
> Pirate bike with TNT Forks, Steering wheel, Mufflers, Sissybar, and Mirrors
> 
> Paint, diamond tank, and graphics by Kandyshop,  Murals by Magic, Plating by Showtime, and Engraving by Gino :thumbsup:
> 
> Special thanks to Taco for welding, bending, and legwork running around Fresno for me
> 
> 1st place 16" Semi Custom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Fresno made lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 28 2007, 06:23 AM~9545999
> *Fresno made lol
> *


Unlike my competitor who goes Str8 to the swap meet for his parts I actually participate in the LRM tour circuit.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 27 2007, 08:28 PM~9546043
> *Unlike my competitor who goes Str8 to the swap meet for his parts I actually participate in the LRM tour circuit.
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

PM SENT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 28 2007, 10:42 AM~9548696
> *PM SENT
> *


replied


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 27 2007, 10:28 PM~9546043
> *Unlike my competitor who goes Str8 to the swap meet for his parts I actually participate in the LRM tour circuit.
> *


You mean you don't have a guy to do that for you? lmao


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 29 2007, 12:48 AM~9551977
> *You mean you don't have a guy to do that for you? lmao
> *


I show all my bikes. Taco showed my Pirate bike a couple of times but other than that out of 7 years I've always shown my bikes, done all the work to set them up myself, etc.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

AY IM SENDIING YOU SOME DESIGNS FOR HANDLE BARS AND STEERING WHEEL!!! :biggrin: 

PM SENT


----------



## TonyO

Its funny how my competitor always loses his customers parts in the mail. I've never lost a single part


----------



## LowRider_69

TonyO Was Up With the steering whell homie??


----------



## AMB1800

supp with my parts :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69+Dec 29 2007, 10:45 AM~9556496-->
> 
> 
> 
> TonyO Was Up With the steering whell homie??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Workin on it. I'm having the base cut right now. Taco wanted me to redo the entire thing but the top part is good and can be worked with, I just had to redo the base.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AMB1800_@Dec 29 2007, 08:56 PM~9557916
> *supp with my parts  :biggrin:
> *


workin on them


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 29 2007, 11:16 AM~9557998
> *Workin on it.  I'm having the base cut right now.  Taco wanted me to redo the entire thing but the top part is good and can be worked with, I just had to redo the base.
> workin on them
> *


a busy man right their folks


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

WHERES MY PARTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 29 2007, 01:05 PM~9558259
> *WHERES MY PARTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


oh shit


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:biggrin: J/K

I JUST SENT YOU AN EMAIL WITH THE DESIGN AND A FEW PICS OF THE SHE DEVILS.... LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK!


----------



## 817Lowrider

crank dat soulja boi


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 29 2007, 12:08 PM~9558274
> *crank dat soulja boi
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

HAPPY NEW YEARS!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 29 2007, 10:05 PM~9558259
> *x2 WHERE'S THE PARTS I ORDERED? DAMN YOU TONYO :angry:*


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 29 2007, 02:14 PM~9558610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEARS!!!!
> *



alway liked that pictures


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 29 2007, 01:24 AM~9556086
> *Its funny how my competitor always loses his customers parts in the mail.  I've never lost a single part
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 29 2007, 11:09 PM~9558584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Someone should him it would have been more gangsta to put all $100s instead of the $5, $10, and upside down $20 :roflmao: This pic makes him look like a broke ass busta :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 30 2007, 04:54 PM~9566966
> *Someone should him it would have been more gangsta to put all $100s instead of the $5, $10, and upside down $20  :roflmao:  This pic makes him look like a broke ass busta :roflmao:
> *


just another one hit wonder artist


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 30 2007, 05:54 PM~9566966
> *Someone should him it would have been more gangsta to put all $100s instead of the $5, $10, and upside down $20  :roflmao:  This pic makes him look like a broke ass busta :roflmao:
> *


:dunno:



YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

haters getting mad


cause i got me some bathing apes!!!


----------



## mitchell26

hahahahahaha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 30 2007, 06:01 PM~9567022
> *haters getting mad
> cause i got me something bathing apes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ahahahahahhahaha


----------



## mitchell26

im bouncin on my toes, watch me supersoak that hoe!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

quote=mitchell26,Dec 30 2007, 05:41 PM~9567285]
im bouncin on my toes, watch me supersoak that hoe!








[/quote]
SUPERSOAK THAT HOE


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## TonyO

> quote=mitchell26,Dec 30 2007, 05:41 PM~9567285]
> im bouncin on my toes, watch me supersoak that hoe!


SUPERSOAK THAT HOE
[/quote]


Is that from that guy's one hit wonder? :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> quote=mitchell26,Dec 30 2007, 05:41 PM~9567285]
> im bouncin on my toes, watch me supersoak that hoe!


SUPERSOAK THAT HOE
[/quote]


Is that from that guy's one hit wonder? :roflmao:


----------



## mitchell26

haha yep


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 31 2007, 05:39 AM~9568291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like this one :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Dec 31 2007, 03:41 AM~9567285
> *im bouncin on my toes, watch me supersoak that hoe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is that the song that goes blah blah blah blah HO blah blah blah blah HO blah blah SuperMan that HO ........ ? :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 30 2007, 10:26 PM~9569238
> *Is that the song that goes  blah blah blah blah HO  blah blah blah blah HO  blah blah SuperMan that HO  ........  ?  :roflmao:
> *



souljah boy up in 









this HOE!











watch me crank!











and watch me roll!










watch me crank










that

souljhah boy










then superman 











that hoe!

that hoe!









now watch me YOUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!










crank









that souljah boy! 










now what me youuuuuuu!!!!











you catch me at your local party, yes i crank it every day!









haters get mad cause 









I GOT ME SOME BATHING APES!


----------



## 817Lowrider

lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

and fuck carrots!....









you know just trying to teach tony the lyrics. damnit tony! you have to get down with the tunes!



lol


wait.......... what?....lol


:loco:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 30 2007, 07:39 PM~9568291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 31 2007, 07:58 AM~9569591
> *and fuck carrots!....
> you know just trying to teach tony the lyrics. damnit tony! you have to get down with the tunes!
> lol
> wait.......... what?....lol
> :loco:
> *


Yeah I've heard it I just didnt know who sang it :roflmao:


----------



## viejitocencoast

WHATS UP TONY DID U GET MY FAX AND PM ???


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Dec 31 2007, 12:56 PM~9571454
> *WHATS UP TONY DID U GET MY FAX AND PM ???
> *


Yes and Yes PM Replied


----------



## TonyO

New Price for sprockets

$62 shipped anywhere in the continental US. Worldwide shipping available at the extra cost. I always ship when I say I will and never blame the post office for losing parts  I have never had a single part lost in the mail.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 31 2007, 11:29 AM~9572219
> *New Price for sprockets
> 
> $62 shipped anywhere in the continental US.  Worldwide shipping available at the extra cost.  I always ship when I say I will and never blame the post office for losing parts    I have never had a single part lost in the mail.
> *


niceeeeeeeeee


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

I GOT THE CAD DRAWING .LOOKS GOOD GO WITH THE ORIGINAL. SENT YOU AN EMAIL... WITH THE LIST OF PARTS I NEED..


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 31 2007, 09:26 PM~9573043
> *I GOT THE CAD DRAWING .LOOKS GOOD GO WITH THE ORIGINAL. SENT YOU AN EMAIL... WITH THE LIST OF PARTS I NEED..
> *


Email read and replied


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 29 2007, 01:16 PM~9557998
> *Workin on it.  I'm having the base cut right now.  Taco wanted me to redo the entire thing but the top part is good and can be worked with, I just had to redo the base.
> workin on them
> *


but the base is chromed right.......


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Dec 31 2007, 11:52 PM~9574090
> *but the base is chromed right.......
> *


The base will be painted, Chepes will be chromed.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

CUT BOTH THE STEERING WHEEL AND HANDLE BARS ...AND IM SENDING YOU THE DESIGN FOR THE SPROCKET...


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 31 2007, 03:54 PM~9574100
> *The base will be painted,  Chepes will be chromed.
> *


right my bad :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 31 2007, 11:57 PM~9574122
> *CUT BOTH THE STEERING WHEEL AND HANDLE BARS ...AND IM SENDING YOU THE DESIGN FOR THE SPROCKET...
> *



ok


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

Happy New Year to you and your Familia. may your upcoming year be bountiful with your business.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jan 1 2008, 12:28 AM~9574374
> *Happy New Year to you and your Familia. may your upcoming year be bountiful with your business.
> *



You too brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 31 2007, 02:00 PM~9574145
> *ok
> *


just sent you an email with the sprocket design you might have to shift it a little to make it more round...


----------



## viejitocencoast

ey tony pm me your paypal info before mid night,your box is full


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB*


----------



## Str8crazy80

HAPPY NEW YEAR TNT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

YOU GET THE SPROCKET DESIGN?

HAPPY NEW YEARS TNT


----------



## Chaotic Lows

HAPPY NEW YEAR TNT !


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 1 2008, 06:50 AM~9577357
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR TNT !
> *



Happy New Year


----------



## TonyO

I still have 2 sets of sword parts left for sale and 4 Blade Steering wheels available

$140 shipped for the sword forks

$70 shipped for the blade steering wheels


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

hey tony if you havent cut my sons 20 inch forks yet, cut set of 12 inch ones instead. for the buildoff homie


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 2 2008, 06:12 PM~9586380
> *hey tony if you havent cut my sons 20 inch forks yet, cut  set of 12 inch ones instead. for the buildoff  homie
> *


You got it :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

**** say what?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 26 2007, 09:30 PM~9307714
> *Shinny is good. Thats what people get when they get TnT involved.
> 
> YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 2 2008, 10:12 AM~9586380
> *hey tony if you havent cut my sons 20 inch forks yet, cut  set of 12 inch ones instead. for the buildoff  homie
> *


you're in the build off challenge?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2




----------



## Str8crazy80

PM SENT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Jan 3 2008, 03:48 AM~9590406-->
> 
> 
> 
> you're in the build off challenge?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah he is and he'll be sportin some TNT parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt [email protected] 3 2008, 09:41 AM~9594144
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool smiley :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Str8crazy80_@Jan 3 2008, 09:53 AM~9594244
> *PM SENT
> *


PM replied


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## KILLAONEZ111

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 27 2007, 09:21 PM~9545982
> *To those who forgot:
> 
> Pirate bike with TNT Forks, Steering wheel, Mufflers, Sissybar, and Mirrors
> 
> Paint, diamond tank, and graphics by Kandyshop,  Murals by Magic, Plating by Showtime, and Engraving by Gino :thumbsup:
> 
> Special thanks to Taco for welding, bending, and legwork running around Fresno for me
> 
> 1st place 16" Semi Custom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dang Tonyo this bike has come a long ways i remember when it was blue 

the bike is very sicc!!! and the theme to go realy good nice nice!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Jan 4 2008, 09:39 AM~9603024-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TNT goes heavy metal
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KILLAONEZ111_@Jan 4 2008, 02:43 PM~9604116
> *Dang Tonyo this bike has come a long ways i remember when it was blue
> 
> the bike is very sicc!!! and the theme to go realy good nice nice!!!
> *


Thanks brotha


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@Jan 4 2008, 04:43 AM~9604116
> *Dang Tonyo this bike has come a long ways i remember when it was blue
> 
> the bike is very sicc!!! and the theme to go realy good nice nice!!!
> *


I remember when he didn't have matching rims. :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

i like dat logo


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 2 2008, 05:48 PM~9590406
> *you're in the build off challenge?
> *


damn skipy. is it ok that im competing?


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 3 2008, 04:41 PM~9594144
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: youuuuuuuu!!!


----------



## AMB1800

TTT for TNT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 6 2008, 09:58 PM~9620910
> *TTT for TNT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

HOW MY PARTS COMING ALONG?


----------



## TonyO

Hulk Bike sprocket. JustDeezined and TNT made


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 7 2008, 06:14 PM~9632751
> *Hulk Bike sprocket.  JustDeezined and TNT made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Indio123

thanks tony i'll call you tomarrow :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69

did u cut the base yet tony?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jan 8 2008, 06:18 AM~9634530
> *did u cut the base yet tony?
> *


getting cut now


----------



## Str8crazy80

T
T
T


----------



## TonyO

New Crown

More pics when its bent


----------



## lowriderwiz

very nice crown tony


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2008, 05:10 PM~9641430
> *New Crown
> 
> More pics when its bent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn. That bitch is bad


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Jan 9 2008, 02:13 AM~9641442
> *very nice crown tony
> *


Throwin away the BS and gettin down and dirty this year. Nice new part to start off the new year right?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 9 2008, 02:24 AM~9641505
> *damn. That bitch is bad
> *


Hey I don't clown around when it comes to handle business


----------



## TonyO

My homework assignment for next week. Should I write about TNT and our business strategy? 



"At the end of this course, you will submit a course project that analyzes a company through the lens of four strategy perspectives. This week you will select an organization that captures your imagination. This company can be from an industry that you work in or that interests you.

In a brief description, identify your company of choice, the industry in which it operates, and explain your rationale for selecting it. "


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

i feel an a+++++ paper coming


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 9 2008, 03:52 AM~9642204
> *i feel an a+++++ paper coming
> *


4 Business Strategies hmmmm :dunno:

Street smarts - What does the common builder build?

Experience - Use personal experience for part designs.

Current Trends - What trends in lolo bike building drive the business?

Focus the organization - Focus only on plaques and bike parts. Do not get into marketing other products.


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 8 2008, 05:52 PM~9642204
> *i feel an a+++++ paper coming
> *


haha yes an A PLUS!!!!! Ull be spreading da companys business rofl. Good luck wit ur assignment homie


----------



## lowridersfinest

yall gotta start a website for tnt


----------



## lowridersfinest

yall gotta start a website for tnt


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 9 2008, 04:31 AM~9642544
> *yall gotta start a website for tnt
> *


Yeah we might do that this year sometime.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

TNT TNT TNT TNT TNT TNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTN
TNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTN
TNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTN
TNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTN
TNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTN
TNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTN
TNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTN
TNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTNTN :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Badge blanks. A few people have requested these. $15 ea shipped. Get them engraved for more points. No mount holes, I suggest double sided tape. I've experienced mounting holes and screws are kind of a pain to deal with.










Here's the new crown mounted. Not quite a slammer but it does push the forks back a little bit. I can make these a little longer to turn it into a slammer.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

wish i could have that crown


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 9 2008, 04:02 PM~9646714
> *wish i could have that crown
> *


I dont clown around I get things done. This is not a cheap ass $35 shipped band saw and steak knife cut crown that I lose in the mail and resend over and over again either this is a high quality radical crown that I can still keep my standard price of $62 shipped. This is one of the most radical crowns out there today  

This crown was precision engineered to fit like a glove. The holes mirrored exactly and bend spots placed strategically to give it the look you see in the pictures.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

A CROWN FIT FOR A KING!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Will you cut out the text for 15 shipped or no


----------



## AMB1800

any newz tony


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jan 10 2008, 01:59 AM~9650652-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you cut out the text for 15 shipped or no
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AMB1800_@Jan 10 2008, 02:00 AM~9650658
> *any newz tony
> *


No


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 9 2008, 05:59 PM~9650652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you cut out the text for 15 shipped or no
> *


i want one cut like this! the badge!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 10 2008, 03:32 AM~9651509
> *i want one cut like this! the badge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah man I dont know if I can do the "police" part though on such a tiny badge, might take a little time but I can try


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 9 2008, 07:37 PM~9651556
> *Yeah man I dont know if I can do the "police" part though on such a tiny badge, might take a little time but I can try
> *


get the outline blank...i can engrave it


----------



## RollinBlue

man i want parts done just thinkin of da design im gonna get at you soon tony


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 10 2008, 03:43 AM~9651606
> *get the outline blank...i can engrave it
> *


I can do that :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

how much for a blank one :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 10 2008, 04:11 AM~9651883
> *how much for a blank one :biggrin:
> *


$15 shipped blank or cut out.


----------



## 817Lowrider

hmmmm. Im gonna need one


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2008, 08:04 PM~9642318
> *4 Business Strategies  hmmmm :dunno:
> 
> Street smarts - What does the common builder build?
> 
> Experience - Use personal experience for part designs.
> 
> Current Trends - What trends in lolo bike building drive the business?
> 
> Focus the organization - Focus only on plaques and bike parts.  Do not get into marketing other products.
> *


soooooooo you don't sell porn movies and t-shirts like a certain guy I know? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches+Jan 10 2008, 03:59 AM~9651764-->
> 
> 
> 
> man i want parts done just thinkin of da design im gonna get at you soon tony
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK cool just let me know
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 10 2008, 04:20 AM~9651967
> *soooooooo you don't sell porn movies and t-shirts like a certain guy I know? :biggrin:
> *


No sir that is not part of our business strategy. Just strictly laser cut parts and plaques here.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 9 2008, 08:35 AM~9646781
> *I dont clown around I get things done.  This is not a cheap ass $35 shipped band saw and steak knife cut crown that I lose in the mail and resend over and over again either this is a high quality radical crown that I can still keep my standard price of $62 shipped.  This is one of the most radical crowns out there today
> 
> This crown was precision engineered to fit like a glove.  The holes mirrored exactly and bend spots placed strategically to give it the look you see in the pictures.
> *


I'll tell you what TonyO, people might clown on you once in a while on off topic but they really can't say shit about the quality of your work though...Shit is looking real nice...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 9 2008, 08:24 PM~9652011
> *OK cool just let me know
> No sir that is not part of our business strategy.  Just strictly laser cut parts and plaques here.
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

i must be king


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 10 2008, 04:24 AM~9652023
> *I'll tell you what TonyO, people might clown on you once in a while on off topic but they really can't say shit about the quality of your work though...Shit is looking real nice...
> *


Thanks bro. People who hate on me are haters who hate me cuz they ain't me.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

they hate rollerz cuz they aint us


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 9 2008, 06:32 PM~9651509
> *i want one cut like this! the badge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


huh?
















:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 10 2008, 04:59 AM~9652395
> *huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Jan 9 2008, 08:59 PM~9652395-->
> 
> 
> 
> huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Jan 9 2008, 09:00 PM~9652405
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


thats muthafucking perfect!


----------



## show-bound

SENT THE FUNDS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2008, 05:10 PM~9641430
> *New Crown
> 
> More pics when its bent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice real nice bro


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Jan 10 2008, 06:01 AM~9653020-->
> 
> 
> 
> SENT THE FUNDS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got the pending Echeck notification I'm going to get it cut and sent ASAP I need you to PM me your address.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 10 2008, 06:01 AM~9653021
> *nice real nice bro
> *



Thanks


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

hmmm.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 9 2008, 09:05 PM~9653080
> *Got the pending Echeck notification  I'm going to get it cut and sent ASAP  I need you to PM me your address.
> Thanks
> *


hey no matter what TNT does damn good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 9 2008, 09:10 PM~9653135
> *hey no matter what TNT does damn good work  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


can't argue with that.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 9 2008, 09:12 PM~9653168
> *can't argue with that.
> *


nope i have always said they did good work even before all the drama


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 10 2008, 06:10 AM~9653135
> *hey no matter what TNT does damn good work  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks  No matter what we always try to do our best with every part we make.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 9 2008, 09:14 PM~9653199
> *Thanks    No matter what we always try to do our best with every part we make.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 10 2008, 06:13 AM~9653193
> *nope i have always said they did good work even before all the drama
> *














:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 9 2008, 09:15 PM~9653222
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 10 2008, 06:25 AM~9653332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tru dat :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 9 2008, 09:25 PM~9653332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MAYHEM

:0


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 9 2008, 08:01 PM~9653021
> *nice real nice bro
> *




becarefull when you bend it........might crack


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

But i like it alot


----------



## TonyO

Its already bent, no problems


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

sweet!!!!!
make me one


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 10 2008, 08:45 PM~9657878
> *sweet!!!!!
> make me one
> *


Change up the design, send it to me, and its a done deal :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

free


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 10 2008, 09:04 PM~9658060
> *free
> *


Ok deal just pay $62 for shipping and handling and the crown is free :thumbsup: Oh yeah and if you act now I'll throw in some free "Taco Sauce" straight from the source


----------



## 2twisted

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 10 2008, 10:37 AM~9657802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its already bent, no problems
> *


thats pretty cool


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 2twisted_@Jan 10 2008, 11:01 PM~9659029
> *thats pretty cool
> *


Thanks mayne


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 10 2008, 11:37 AM~9657802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its already bent, no problems
> *


looks real good bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 10 2008, 07:25 PM~9661746
> *looks real good bro  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


did you ever have that one you got bent?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 10 2008, 07:32 PM~9661813
> *did you ever have that one you got bent?
> *


i sold both not bent :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 10 2008, 07:33 PM~9661824
> *i sold both not bent  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 10 2008, 01:53 PM~9658955
> *Ok deal  just pay $62 for shipping and handling and the crown is free :thumbsup:  Oh yeah and if you act now straight from the source
> *



dont even want to know how you got that


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 10 2008, 08:28 PM~9662494
> *dont even want to know how you  got that
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

from taco


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

str8 out of his dispenser? lol


----------



## Raguness

So Tony when you gonna start saling tnt bike frames you done did everthing else on a bike.


----------



## Str8crazy80

Nice faced down crown


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 11 2008, 05:47 AM~9662738
> *So Tony when you gonna start saling tnt bike frames you done did everthing else on a bike.
> *


Then I'd be steppin on Killazone's toes, that's what he does I think :dunno: 

TNT frames will be a special order only thing and Taco will be doing those, just like the pixie frame design he posted up.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Jan 10 2008, 03:32 AM~9651509-->
> 
> 
> 
> i want one cut like this! the badge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From this
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 10 2008, 04:59 AM~9652395
> *huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


To This


To This :




























*TNT: Making Dreams a Reality :thumbsup:*


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

damn tonyo. youre fast. lol


----------



## TonyO

Stages of a design:


From this:











To This:










To This:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

that has to be the sickest crown out there.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 11 2008, 05:27 PM~9666300
> *that has to be the sickest crown out there.
> *


Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 11 2008, 08:27 AM~9666300
> *that has to be the sickest crown out there.
> *


x2


----------



## Raguness

Thats a nice looking badge.  Hows mine working out??


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 11 2008, 09:09 AM~9666256
> *From this
> To This
> To This :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNT:  Making Dreams a Reality  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:cheesy: :cheesy: 

i really like that!!! and fast too!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 11 2008, 07:26 PM~9666897
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> i really like that!!! and fast too!
> *


it will be shipped once your echeck clears so I can hae some Emoney for my Ehoes :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 11 2008, 11:29 AM~9666915
> *it will be shipped once your echeck clears so I can hae some Emoney for my Ehoes :roflmao:
> *


  :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 11 2008, 05:26 PM~9670756
> *nice
> *


X2


----------



## Str8crazy80

Nice head badge  cant waite to see it finished


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 13 2008, 11:38 AM~9680565
> *Nice head badge   cant waite to see it finished
> *


x2


----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 12 2007, 10:23 AM~7674297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are these fenders for sale or what?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jan 13 2008, 07:38 PM~9684693
> *are these fenders for sale or what?
> *


Those fenders are from a shop here in FT WORTH. They are not for sale


----------



## RollinBlue

they cant me me a similar set or something these would look great on my aztec theme biked lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

tonyo can answer that


----------



## RollinBlue

whats up tonyo whats da deal on these fenders???


----------



## Str8crazy80

Hey Tony let me know if you got the package i sent you


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jan 14 2008, 06:02 AM~9685621
> *whats up tonyo whats da deal on these fenders???
> *


TNT did not cut those Aztec fenders but we can do them. Remember this saying "You can get anything that you want if you got the money"  

We haven't done any laser cut fenders before but we CAN do them. I dont have any quotes right now but I can find out how much it'll be to do them.



> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 14 2008, 10:39 AM~9688496
> *Hey Tony let me know if you got the package i sent you
> *


Didnt get anything yet bro :dunno:


----------



## RollinBlue

let me know i bee needing something like this


----------



## RollinBlue

let me know ive been needing something like this


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jan 14 2008, 03:42 PM~9689441
> *let me know ive been needing something like this
> *


Yeah man just let me know.


----------



## TonyO

Mota Family Plaque a guy never finished paying for. Anyone wanna buy it? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

Sneaky Pete pic of a customer design


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 14 2008, 06:20 AM~9689422
> *TNT did not cut those Aztec fenders but we can do them.  Remember this saying "You can get anything that you want if you got the money"
> 
> We haven't done any laser cut fenders before but we CAN do them.  I dont have any quotes right now but I can find out how much it'll be to do them.
> Didnt get anything yet bro :dunno:
> *


you will be doing some soon. justdeez finished the cad, i just need to send the funds....lol


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 14 2008, 08:54 AM~9689561
> *Mota Family Plaque a guy never finished paying for.  Anyone wanna buy it? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much? :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jan 14 2008, 05:10 PM~9689595
> *how much? :0
> *


Its pretty big. I'd say $65 shipped, get it out of my garage.


----------



## TonyO

New forks cut out for a customer:











TNT doing it big already and its only been 2 weeks in 2008


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 14 2008, 07:51 AM~9689755
> *New forks cut out for a customer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNT doing it big already and its only been 2 weeks in 2008
> *


 :0 :0 hell yeah Tony those came out badass cant wait to put them on the trike :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Jan 14 2008, 10:36 PM~9691689
> *:0  :0 hell yeah Tony those came out badass cant wait to put them on the trike :biggrin:
> *


PM Sent.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 14 2008, 05:20 AM~9689422
> *
> Didnt get anything yet bro :dunno:
> *


well i sent it out thursday so be lookin


----------



## RollinBlue

well i need to fenders for my aztec bike how much am i looking at?


----------



## RollinBlue

well i need to fenders for my aztec bike how much am i looking at?


----------



## RollinBlue

well i need to fenders for my aztec bike how much am i looking at?


----------



## RollinBlue

ooops triple post


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jan 14 2008, 11:41 PM~9692277
> *ooops triple post
> *


I have to get back with you on that, we havent done laser cut fenders before, let me get you a quote and get back to you.


----------



## RollinBlue

all right then ill be waiting


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 14 2008, 06:54 AM~9689561
> *Mota Family Plaque a guy never finished paying for.  Anyone wanna buy it? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


drugs are bad. :|


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 14 2008, 11:58 PM~9692407
> *drugs are bad.  :|
> *


Yeah thanks well this guy's last name is Mota and he wanted a family plaque


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 14 2008, 01:58 PM~9692414
> *Yeah thanks well this guy's last name is Mota and he wanted a family plaque
> *


So your saying that you, your associates and your company support that?


----------



## RollinBlue

customer is always right if they want to pay for it they get it


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

why would anyone else not named mota want to buy it then? :scrutinize:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 15 2008, 12:03 AM~9692458
> *So your saying that you, your associates and your company support that?
> *



I'm saying the guy wanted it and I cut it so what's the problem? :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 14 2008, 03:42 PM~9692770
> *I'm saying the guy wanted it and I cut it so what's the problem?  :uh:
> *


im sure he was just messing around. we all know tonyo is the biggest pot head on the web. :cheesy: lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 14 2008, 03:45 PM~9692795
> *im sure he was just messing around. we all know tonyo is the biggest pot head on the web. :cheesy: lol
> *


ahahahahahahaha he smokes that shit up


----------



## AMB1800

whatsup with my shit tony


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 14 2008, 02:42 PM~9692770
> *I'm saying the guy wanted it and I cut it so what's the problem?  :uh:
> *


Im pretty sure that the weed leaf isnt part of his family crest.


----------



## Chaotic Lows




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 14 2008, 03:49 PM~9692836
> *Im pretty sure that the weed leaf isnt part of his family crest.
> *


how sure are you? :scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 14 2008, 03:06 PM~9692976
> *how sure are you? :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## TonyO

Guys i'm not getting into this. The guy wanted me to do the plaque, he never finished paying for it, its for sale. The buyer could do whatever he wants with it, cut off the leaf, cut off the Family part, once its out of my hands its the new owner's deal what he wants to do with it.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

:0 lol god the price on metal has gone up.


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 14 2008, 10:49 PM~9692835
> *whatsup with my shit tony
> *


----------



## RO-BC

i honestly dont see da problem i dont see other companys dat use a canadian maple leaf gettin shit for it


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 14 2008, 04:58 PM~9693370
> *i honestly dont see da problem i dont see other companys dat use a canadian maple leaf gettin shit for it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Jan 14 2008, 12:36 PM~9691689
> *:0  :0 hell yeah Tony those came out badass cant wait to put them on the trike :biggrin:
> *


NICE ,,,,,,,,,,, BUT HOW COME YOU GOT HIS SHIT DONE FIRST? :angry: 

WHERE MY PARTS  :tears:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 15 2008, 06:54 AM~9696310
> *NICE ,,,,,,,,,,, BUT HOW COME YOU GOT HIS SHIT DONE FIRST? :angry:
> 
> WHERE MY PARTS     :tears:
> *


Made at the same time, just not posted


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 14 2008, 08:55 PM~9696328
> *Made at the same time, just not posted
> *


 :biggrin: NICE!!!! :worship: 

KEEP IT ON THE DL :nicoderm:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 14 2008, 10:01 PM~9696406
> *:biggrin: NICE!!!! :worship:
> 
> KEEP IT ON THE DL :nicoderm:
> *



POST5 THAT SHIT i want to see


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 14 2008, 09:16 PM~9696549
> *POST5 THAT SHIT i want to see
> *


 :nono: 


YOUR GOING TO HAVE TO WAIT TILL PHX :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

any news on those fenders???


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jan 16 2008, 04:46 AM~9704263
> *any news on those fenders???
> *


not yet bro I'll try to find out today.


----------



## RO-BC

tony u got alot of explaining to do


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

im'a send you that cad today hopefully tony.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 16 2008, 05:22 PM~9708055
> *im'a send you that cad today hopefully tony.
> *


----------



## RollinBlue

thats cool just let me know gots me waiting


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 14 2008, 10:49 PM~9692835
> *whatsup with my shit tony
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 16 2008, 08:05 PM~9709098
> *:wave:
> *


Give me some time brotha I know its been a while. I'm trying to crank them out I have them drawn up but I need to scale them correctly.


----------



## AMB1800

indeed its been a while lol

do what you gotta do


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 16 2008, 08:08 PM~9709122
> *indeed its been a while lol
> 
> do what you gotta do
> *


I will do it and get it done before someone else comes in and snakes my customers :uh:


----------



## RollinBlue

:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jan 16 2008, 06:21 PM~9708280
> *thats cool just let me know gots me waiting
> *


PM Sent


----------



## RollinBlue

replied pics sent hit me back up when you gots something


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 16 2008, 10:06 AM~9709105
> *Give me some time brotha I know its been a while.  I'm trying to crank them out  I have them drawn up but I need to scale them correctly.
> *


the year has barley started. and your already gitting knee deep in orders and parts and what not :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 16 2008, 09:04 PM~9714565
> *the year has barley started. and your already gitting knee deep in orders and parts and what not :biggrin:
> *


that for sure.. tony you a one busy mo fo. keep up the great work brother... cant wait to get my parts!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 16 2008, 09:32 PM~9714912
> *that for sure.. tony you a one busy mo fo.  keep up the great work brother... cant wait to get my parts!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i hope tony knows how to swim cuz he's gonna be doing that befor the years over with. with all his customers and parts


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 17 2008, 09:12 AM~9715940
> *i hope tony knows how to swim cuz he's gonna be doing that befor the years over with. with all his customers and parts
> *


x2 I got orders ranging anywhere from special interest to radical bike and trike. one or two pieces to a comlete bike. I'm busy and hopefully some of my work will be plated and on bikes by San Bernardino :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 17 2008, 07:04 AM~9714565
> *the year has barley started. and your already gitting knee deep in orders and parts and what not :biggrin:
> *


Yeah really. My goal this year is to focus on special orders only. I do not plan to make anything just to make it and put it out there, I have inventory from last year I still need to sell so I'm not going to put myself out again this year. TNT's work from 07 will reflect the work I get in 08 as people see the stuff I've done and can do we'll get more orders.


----------



## RollinBlue

thats good tony show em how its done! :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

*Signature truth:

If you want quality parts come to me if you just want to clown then go Str8 to the other guy. Afterall you get what you pay for. No swap meet deals heare, only quality parts and plaques

TNT 1st with custom crowns and headbadges for customers, unlike my competitor I don't nut ride and steal ideas*


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 17 2008, 03:24 PM~9719670
> *Signature truth:
> 
> If you want quality parts come to me if you just want to clown then go Str8 to the other guy. Afterall you get what you pay for. No swap meet deals heare, only quality parts and plaques
> 
> TNT 1st with custom crowns and headbadges for customers, unlike my competitor I don't nut ride and ateal ideas
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80

i think thats good that you stopped making a mass of fork sets. because everyone wants sompthing different. and not the same as someone ealse


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 18 2008, 12:26 AM~9719689
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Its all good homie you wanna play that game of piggybacking its all good


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 11 2008, 05:09 PM~9666256
> *From this
> To This
> To This :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style='color:blue'>
> 
> TNT's Version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 17 2008, 04:31 PM~9720150
> *<span style='color:blue'>
> TNT's Version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 17 2008, 03:31 PM~9720150
> *<span style='color:blue'>
> TNT's Version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sorry tony but just say no to both superman badges their both crooked


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 18 2008, 12:37 PM~9725103
> *sorry tony but just say no to both superman badges their both crooked
> *



Its all good brother personally I wouldn't even have had the oval, just the S Shield itself would be good for a headbadge.


----------



## RollinBlue

lol that shit looks like its melting :thumbsdown:


----------



## RollinBlue

hey tonyo get workin on my fenders lol pm sent


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jan 18 2008, 04:07 PM~9725338
> *lol that shit looks like its melting :thumbsdown:
> *


I know its totally garbage but that's what you get when you don't work with the right equipment and then he says "oh well that's before I do cleanup" Bullshit, there's nothing that can be done to fix that and if you did it right the first time you wouldnt have to "fix" what you fucked up. :uh: 

Like I say you get what you pay for


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 18 2008, 08:37 AM~9725417
> *I know its totally garbage but that's what you get when you don't work with the right equipment and then he says "oh well that's before I do cleanup"  Bullshit, there's nothing that can be done to fix that and if you did it right the first time you wouldnt have to "fix" what you fucked up.  :uh:
> 
> Like I say you get what you pay for
> *


well get to design my fenders so i can pay you lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jan 18 2008, 04:39 PM~9725423
> *well get to design my fenders so i can pay you lol
> *


I'm gonna get crackin on them this morning


----------



## RollinBlue

Allready then! :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 18 2008, 05:15 AM~9725268
> *Its all good brother  personally I wouldn't even have had the oval, just the S Shield itself would be good for a headbadge.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches+Jan 18 2008, 04:42 PM~9725433-->
> 
> 
> 
> Allready then! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its coming along good, need more time
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Str8crazy80_@Jan 18 2008, 06:17 PM~9725746
> *:yes:
> *


Some people are just interested in getting things out there and making a fast buck rather than taking time to do shit right and he claims he's there for the homies. :uh: what a straight up ass :nosad:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

cant wait to see my parts


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 18 2008, 07:37 AM~9725417
> *I know its totally garbage but that's what you get when you don't work with the right equipment and then he says "oh well that's before I do cleanup"  Bullshit, there's nothing that can be done to fix that and if you did it right the first time you wouldnt have to "fix" what you fucked up.  :uh:
> 
> Like I say you get what you pay for
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 18 2008, 10:06 AM~9726375
> *cant wait to see my parts
> *


i cant waite to recive mine :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 18 2008, 01:51 PM~9727287
> *i cant waite to recive mine :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## RollinBlue

thats cool just let me know


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jan 19 2008, 12:35 AM~9728053
> *thats cool just let me know
> *


couldnt finish it today but I'll try to get it Tuesday


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 19 2008, 02:24 AM~9732169
> *couldnt finish it today but I'll try to get it Tuesday
> *


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 19 2008, 03:24 AM~9732169
> *couldnt finish it today but I'll try to get it Tuesday
> *



:angry: 



























 jk take ur time i want these to look great on my bike


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Thanks Tony O the parts came out perfect.can't wait to get them plated...thanks once again great job!!!!! :0


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 20 2008, 10:42 PM~9742955
> *Thanks Tony O the parts came out perfect.can't wait to get them plated...thanks once again great job!!!!! :0
> *


PM THOSE PICS I DIDNT GET TO SEE AT THE MEETING


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 20 2008, 09:42 PM~9742955
> *Thanks Tony O the parts came out perfect.can't wait to get them plated...thanks once again great job!!!!! :0
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

T
T
T

hey tony did you git my funds yet?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 21 2008, 10:03 AM~9744210
> *T
> T
> T
> 
> hey tony did you git my funds yet?
> *


got it


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 21 2008, 07:42 AM~9742955
> *Thanks Tony O the parts came out perfect.can't wait to get them plated...thanks once again great job!!!!! :0
> *



Glad you like them. You're going to get them rust plated right? :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69

ey tony wats up with the base? dis chick is on my back


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jan 21 2008, 01:00 PM~9746675
> *ey tony wats up with the base? dis chick is on my back
> *


 :0


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 21 2008, 01:23 AM~9744550
> *got it
> *


kool cant waite :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

T
T
T


----------



## RollinBlue

any updates tonyo?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches+Jan 21 2008, 04:47 PM~9748327-->
> 
> 
> 
> any updates tonyo?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mchittinswitches_@Jan 19 2008, 07:21 AM~9732623
> *:angry:
> jk take ur time i want these to look great on my bike
> *


Thats where you fucked up. Never tell a company do work for you to take your time. They will literately take there time trust me


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 20 2008, 10:52 PM~9743703
> *PM THOSE PICS I DIDNT GET TO SEE AT THE MEETING
> *


ILL JUST POST EM UP!  
HERE'S THE STEERING WHEEL. READY TO BE ENGRAVED!!!!!! :biggrin: 


















:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

daymn !!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 21 2008, 01:25 AM~9744560
> *Glad you like them.  You're going to get them rust plated right?  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH IM GOING TO ENGRAVE THEM THEN GET THEM WET AND LEAVE THEM OUT SIDE FOR A FEW WEEKS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

ILL POST THE HANDLE BARS WHEN I POLISH AND ENGRAVE EM!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

ILL POST THE HANDLE BARS WHEN I POLISH AND ENGRAVE EM!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 22 2008, 04:27 AM~9749814
> *daymn !!!
> *


Yeah you know. I do bad ass shit but people still shit talk and undercut me on prices, oh well I'm not lowering my quality or prices for anybody. :nono:


----------



## AMB1800

any newz?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 22 2008, 07:26 PM~9754759
> *any newz?
> *


workin workin workin. at least I ain't lieing and sayin the shit got lost in the mail


----------



## fatdaddylv

Hey Tony O What is the turn around time for cutting forks? I want to have some forks cut for my 16" PM if you can please.


----------



## RO-BC

[email protected] MYSPACE PAGE IS BEING UPDATED


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jan 22 2008, 08:39 PM~9755210
> *Hey Tony O What is the turn around time for cutting forks? I want to have some forks cut for my 16" PM if you can please.
> *


\pm sent


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 22 2008, 10:35 AM~9754806
> *workin workin workin.  at least I ain't lieing and sayin the shit got lost in the mail
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 22 2008, 09:35 AM~9754806
> *workin workin workin.  at least I ain't lieing and sayin the shit got lost in the mail
> *



:angry: BEFORE X-MAS


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 22 2008, 03:08 PM~9756494
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 22 2008, 03:18 PM~9756588
> *:0
> *


yea i need a laugh a time or 2 so i use tony for all my laughs everyday he has to say something aimed at me :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 22 2008, 03:19 PM~9756600
> *yea i need a laugh a time or 2 so i use tony for all my laughs everyday he has to say something aimed at me  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 23 2008, 12:19 AM~9756600
> *yea i need a laugh a time or 2 so i use tony for all my laughs everyday he has to say something aimed at me  :biggrin:
> *



That's pretty conceided bro I could be talkin about BOLO, Matt Lugo, or any of the other people who have jacked me over the years. :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 22 2008, 03:32 PM~9756683
> *That's pretty conceided bro I could be talkin about BOLO, Matt Lugo, or any of the other people who have jacked me over the years.  :angry:
> *


man i am sorry bro it not cool to rip people off thats why i do not do that :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 23 2008, 12:34 AM~9756693
> *man i am sorry bro it not cool to rip people off thats why i do not do that  :biggrin:
> *


Except for your ex club member right? :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 22 2008, 03:35 PM~9756703
> *Except for your ex club member right? :dunno:
> *


i have NEVER ripped off anyone in my life bro :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 23 2008, 12:37 AM~9756726
> *i have NEVER ripped off anyone in my life bro  :biggrin:
> *


Ok well whatever you say.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 22 2008, 12:22 PM~9755774
> *[email protected]  MYSPACE PAGE IS BEING UPDATED
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 23 2008, 12:40 AM~9756745
> *
> *


we're gonna work on taking it off private too.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 22 2008, 02:42 PM~9756756
> *we're gonna work on taking it off private too.
> *


its already off. Work on getting more pics up there.


----------



## TonyO

To the haters


----------



## socios b.c. prez

hno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 23 2008, 12:56 AM~9756852
> *hno:
> *


you ass clown :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 22 2008, 03:37 PM~9756726
> *i have NEVER ripped off anyone in my life bro  :biggrin:
> *


liar you said in another thread you used to _stolded_**edit for kustombuilder** :biggrin: bikes and sell them.


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jan 21 2008, 02:00 PM~9746675
> *ey tony wats up with the base? dis chick is on my back
> *


!?????


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 22 2008, 04:15 PM~9756971
> *liar you said in another thread you used to still bikes and sell them.
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jan 23 2008, 01:22 AM~9757008
> *!?????
> *


Gettin caught up on stuff


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 22 2008, 04:22 PM~9757014
> *
> *


you caught me spell check


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 22 2008, 04:24 PM~9757021
> *you caught me spell check
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 23 2008, 01:15 AM~9756971
> *liar you said in another thread you used to stolded*edit for kustombuilder* :biggrin:  bikes and sell them.
> *


Damn :nosad:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 22 2008, 04:08 PM~9756494
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


making fun of TonyO in his own thread I see... :nosad:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 22 2008, 04:37 PM~9756726
> *i have NEVER ripped off anyone in my life bro  :biggrin:
> *


ahhhhhhh D stop it man...:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

*
To the Last:*


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 22 2008, 05:03 PM~9757342
> *TNT:  Go with our parts and maybe you can take home 19 of these in a season too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## NorthWest Savage

ANY TAX TIME SPECIALS??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Starting to engrav the handle bars.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala+Jan 23 2008, 03:30 AM~9758034-->
> 
> 
> 
> ANY TAX TIME SPECIALS??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is undetermined at this time.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cadillac jay_@Jan 23 2008, 08:47 AM~9760722
> *Starting to engrav the handle bars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinBlue

pm sent tonyo


----------



## TonyO

Fork design for Greenwithenvy's bike


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jan 23 2008, 06:08 PM~9762372
> *pm sent tonyo
> *


ok cool


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 23 2008, 10:28 AM~9762456
> *Fork design for Greenwithenvy's bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 23 2008, 08:28 AM~9762456
> *Fork design for Greenwithenvy's bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice one tony


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 23 2008, 07:30 PM~9762792
> *nice one tony
> *


Thanks. His original design had them all straight but kind of curved. I thought this looked a little better and gives more of a design to it


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 23 2008, 09:28 AM~9762456
> *Fork design for Greenwithenvy's bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks cool.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 23 2008, 08:28 AM~9762456
> *Fork design for Greenwithenvy's bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

hmmmmm...needs something


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Jan 23 2008, 12:47 PM~9764386
> *hmmmmm...needs something
> *


creativity?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 23 2008, 12:48 PM~9764400
> *creativity?
> *



oh no u didnt......that could be it. Its a hard design but it can be done.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 23 2008, 12:42 PM~9764363
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


x2


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jan 23 2008, 10:48 PM~9764400-->
> 
> 
> 
> creativity?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Hermanos of [email protected] 23 2008, 10:50 PM~9764415
> *oh no u didnt......that could be it. Its a hard design but it can be done.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Jan 23 2008, 10:59 PM~9764486
> *x2
> *


Haters :uh: Hey this is how the customer wanted it as long as he's happy that's all that matters.


----------



## sic713

:uh:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 23 2008, 01:00 PM~9764498
> *Haters  :uh:  Hey this is how the customer wanted it as long as he's happy that's all that matters.
> *



not hating......well I know I am not.


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> *Haters  Hey this is how the customer wanted it as long as he's happy that's all that matters. *


that all it matters....customers always right


----------



## AMB1800

only by puttin a outline on it it changes everything, i tried it, i would post it up but need tony's permission then cuz its his topic


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 24 2008, 12:53 AM~9765202
> *only by puttin a outline on it it changes everything, i tried it, i would post it up but need tony's permission then cuz its his topic
> *


yeah man go ahead


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 23 2008, 01:42 PM~9764363
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :yessad: i know you can do better tony


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 24 2008, 12:58 AM~9765228
> *:yessad: i know you can do better tony
> *


I drew it up as a sketch and the guy liked it. I'm back ordered on other stuf so I figure if the guy likes it he likes it. I might spend more time on it before I get it cut


----------



## AMB1800

here some test i did, maybe by doing another flow like a bill that fly's away or something it would look nice


----------



## TonyO

dp


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 24 2008, 01:01 AM~9765240
> *here some test i did, maybe by doing another flow like a bill that fly's away or something it would look nice
> 
> 
> *


Damn that's actually prety bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## Rusty193

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 23 2008, 06:01 PM~9765240
> *here some test i did, maybe by doing another flow like a bill that fly's away or something it would look nice
> 
> 
> *


the whole dollar sign and money theme is so played out! :uh: :barf:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 23 2008, 04:01 PM~9765240
> *here some test i did, maybe by doing another flow like a bill that fly's away or something it would look nice
> 
> 
> *


Now it looks more gay


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Thats going to go on that girls frame? Dont do the holes like you would on a stock frame. Remember that frame has a longer head tube.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 23 2008, 04:13 PM~9765330
> *Thats going to go on that girls frame? Dont do the holes like you would on a stock frame. Remember that frame has a longer head tube.
> *


YOU TALK TO MUCH :|


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 24 2008, 01:17 AM~9765346
> *YOU TALK TO MUCH :|
> *


x2 :|


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

tonyo, check out the layout i put together for you guys if you'd like.

thats a random account i made just so i can test out different layouts.

myspace.com/ripaloosey


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 24 2008, 01:24 AM~9765386
> *tonyo, check out the layout i put together for you guys if you'd like.
> 
> thats a random account i made just so i can test out different layouts.
> 
> myspace.com/ripaloosey
> *


ok cool I'll check it later


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

i just have to change the network banner on it. because wow, that one that taco put on your myspace is cheap. no offense. but anything from a "freeweblayouts" page is caca. and this way, you wont get in some shit for promoting your business and using other TNT logo's from other companies.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Jan 23 2008, 04:08 PM~9765291
> *the whole dollar sign and money theme is so played out! :uh:  :barf:
> *


I have to agree with the bad ass!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 24 2008, 01:24 AM~9765386
> *tonyo, check out the layout i put together for you guys if you'd like.
> 
> thats a random account i made just so i can test out different layouts.
> 
> myspace.com/ripaloosey
> *


Nice layout :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 23 2008, 05:18 PM~9765750
> *Nice layout :thumbsup:
> *



if you want it, let me know.


----------



## lowriderjoker77

wats up Taco. ima hit u up l8er for parts iight


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## RO-BC

myspace redone again yall thanx to da homie


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 23 2008, 05:06 PM~9765280
> *Damn that's actually prety bad ass :thumbsup:
> *


looks like doo-doo $$$

shitting ends!



all jokie jokes aside....ever mail that head badge??????????????


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 23 2008, 06:56 PM~9766492
> *myspace redone again yall thanx to da homie
> *


----------



## RollinBlue

myspace page looks bad ass


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 23 2008, 04:01 PM~9765240
> *here some test i did, maybe by doing another flow like a bill that fly's away or something it would look nice
> 
> 
> *


naw,just do the S in a different shap


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jan 23 2008, 08:24 PM~9767712
> *myspace page looks bad ass
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lowridersfinest

can someone make the logo on his jacket a bigger design,i want to get it on a varsity jacket


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 23 2008, 11:07 PM~9769222
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can someone make the logo on his jacket a bigger design,i want to get it on a varsity jacket
> *


in metal?


----------



## lowridersfinest

naw a computer scetch


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Jan 24 2008, 04:40 AM~9766827-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks like doo-doo $$$
> 
> shitting ends!
> all jokie jokes aside....ever mail that head badge??????????????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM Sent
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Jan 24 2008, 10:35 AM~9769956
> *in metal?
> *


x2 :scrutinize:


----------



## TonyO

Our latest CAD to be cut for the grille of a truck


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 24 2008, 02:24 PM~9773334
> *Our latest CAD to be cut for the grille of a truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what does that say?


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 24 2008, 04:26 PM~9773338
> *what does that say?
> *


calistylin


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jan 24 2008, 02:28 PM~9773358
> *calistylin
> *


looks cool.


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 24 2008, 04:28 PM~9773359
> *looks cool.
> *


i think so, aint mine, but its nice
im from new york so it doesnt mean much to me anyway


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jan 24 2008, 02:30 PM~9773370
> *i think so, aint mine, but its nice
> im from new york so it doesnt mean much to me anyway
> *


my eyez were playing tricks on me.so i couldnt read it.you need one that says NYSTYLIN.


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 24 2008, 04:31 PM~9773382
> *my eyez were playing tricks on me.so i couldnt read it.you need one that says NYSTYLIN.
> *


put it on my blazer


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 24 2008, 11:31 PM~9773382
> *my eyez were playing tricks on me.so i couldnt read it.you need one that says NYSTYLIN.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jan 24 2008, 02:31 PM~9773388
> *put it on my blazer
> *


 :0


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 24 2008, 02:24 PM~9773334
> *Our latest CAD to be cut for the grille of a truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


naw something like this,can somebody do it for me real quick


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 25 2008, 12:22 AM~9773759
> *naw something like this,can somebody do it for me real quick
> *


Dude who's topic did you come in? You know me I can get this to you in a week.


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 24 2008, 03:28 PM~9773799
> *Dude who's topic did you come in?  You know me I can get this to you in a week.
> *


thats wat im sayin :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 25 2008, 12:53 AM~9773991
> *thats wat im sayin :biggrin:
> *


Come on mayne you know how we do that how we handle bidniss


----------



## Raguness

WORD TO YOUR MOTHER.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 24 2008, 02:28 PM~9773799
> *Dude who's topic did you come in?  You know me I can get this to you in a week.
> *



:0 :0 :0 AMB1800 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 25 2008, 01:16 AM~9774194
> *:0  :0  :0  AMB1800  :0  :0  :0
> *


assclown :roflmao:


----------



## AMB1800

hell yeah what about me :0 :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 24 2008, 01:24 PM~9773334
> *Our latest CAD to be cut for the grille of a truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2008, 03:52 PM~9774425
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## RO-BC

TONY DID U GET IN TOUCH WITH THE GUY FOR THAT OR WHAT FOOL ALSO I DONT THINK HE WANTED IT POSTED U DORK


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 25 2008, 04:49 AM~9776013
> *TONY DID U GET IN TOUCH WITH THE GUY FOR THAT OR WHAT FOOL ALSO I DONT THINK HE WANTED IT POSTED U DORK
> *


No and I didnt even know he was on layitlow. :dunno: PM me his userid on here.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 25 2008, 01:49 AM~9774411
> *hell yeah what about me  :0  :0
> *


Hustlin hustlin hustlin everyday I'm hustlin..... I'm workin on it mayne I'll get it done. PM me your address again. This is going to SA Rollerz once I get it done for plating.


----------



## RollinBlue

hey tonyo im gettin da measurements now i got da perfect idea for da grill ill pm u in a bit


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jan 25 2008, 09:09 PM~9781573
> *hey tonyo im gettin da measurements now i got da perfect idea for da grill ill pm u in  a bit
> *


word


----------



## RollinBlue

pm sent should look good :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

NEW PIC OF HANDLE BARS.STILL NOT DONE.

























THANKS AGAIN TNT!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 25 2008, 11:04 PM~9786098
> *NEW PIC OF HANDLE BARS.STILL NOT DONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN TNT!!!
> *


those are nice.


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 26 2008, 01:04 AM~9786098
> *NEW PIC OF HANDLE BARS.STILL NOT DONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN TNT!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 26 2008, 11:50 AM~9789262
> *those are nice.
> *


THANKS ! HERE'S THE HANDLE BARS READY FOR MORE ENGRAVING.


----------



## TonyO

Grille inserts like the Cali Stylin will be $85 shipped to the continental US, worldwide shipping is avaiable at cost.

The grille insert measures 20" long by 3.5" tall in stainless steel.


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 26 2008, 02:41 PM~9790407
> *THANKS ! HERE'S THE HANDLE BARS READY FOR MORE ENGRAVING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Jay your puttin work homie i'll hit you up this week to drop off the forks


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 26 2008, 08:04 AM~9786098
> *NEW PIC OF HANDLE BARS.STILL NOT DONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN TNT!!!
> *


Those are lookin bad ass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

tony check your email. sent to more drawings for the parts! thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 27 2008, 09:37 AM~9794633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



if anyone wants anything else photo shopped like this above, let me know 

or if anyone else wants a layout. cheap prices


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 28 2008, 10:34 AM~9800816
> *tony check your email. sent to more drawings for the parts! thanks! :biggrin:
> *


Got it thanks I'll work on it this week


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 28 2008, 06:45 AM~9801462
> *if anyone wants anything else photo shopped like this above, let me know
> 
> or if anyone else wants a layout. cheap prices
> *


I should charge you for using my trike huh! hahahahahahahahahaha. Nice work bro. You did a good job like the layout, the color is bad ass too.


----------



## TonyO

Jay your fork design is done, working on the other one next


----------



## Drop'em

DID YOU EVER GET HOMIES PARTS DONE. amb1800


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 28 2008, 08:08 PM~9802345
> *DID YOU EVER GET HOMIES PARTS DONE. amb1800
> *


They're being cut right now


----------



## AMB1800




----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 28 2008, 10:15 AM~9802409
> *They're being cut right now
> *



So that means Im next then, right?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 28 2008, 10:07 PM~9803232
> *So that means Im next then, right?
> *


I need your design before I can cut anything :twak:

I got 7 orders getting cut concurrently right now but there's always room for more. So send your designs or tell me what it is you want.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 26 2008, 08:04 AM~9786098
> *NEW PIC OF HANDLE BARS.STILL NOT DONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN TNT!!!
> *


Email sent


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 11 2008, 09:09 AM~9666256
> *From this
> To This
> To This :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNT:  Making Dreams a Reality  :thumbsup:
> *


came in today!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

thanks Tony


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 29 2008, 12:42 AM~9804404
> *came in today!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> thanks Tony
> *


Glad you like it and is it the quality you expected?

Everyone talks about quality so does the TNT badge stand the test? Does it not have a perfect curve to fit the head tube of a bike like a glove?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 28 2008, 04:45 PM~9804427
> *Glad you like it and is it the quality you expected?
> 
> Everyone talks about quality so does the TNT badge stand the test? Does it not have a perfect curve to fit the head tube of a bike like a glove?
> *


i was impressed for the size that it was clean and detailed....

polish it up and ready to plate!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 29 2008, 12:56 AM~9804502
> *i was impressed for the size that it was clean and detailed....
> 
> polish it up and ready to plate!
> *


Another satisfied customer,. :thumbsup: Sad to think there are still people that talk shit about me out there! :nosad:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 28 2008, 09:44 AM~9801902
> *I should charge you for using my trike huh! hahahahahahahahahaha. Nice work bro. You did a good job like the layout, the color is bad ass too.
> *


hey man, i just used the pics that they already had on their page. i just made them into one picture that looked cool  :cheesy: and thanx.


----------



## lowriderjoker77

:thumbsup: that's a nice badge. Keep it up Tony


----------



## Str8crazy80

bump


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Jan 29 2008, 03:23 AM~9805634
> *:thumbsup: that's a nice badge. Keep it up Tony
> *


Thanks I'm about to bust out with yet ANOTHER TNT original that will be copied in a day and blasted up by my competitor :uh: 

We're already the first shop to offer custom crowns, badges, mufflers, and other accessories, what will I bust out with next? Stay tuned  hno:


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 29 2008, 07:22 AM~9811305
> *Thanks I'm about to bust out with yet ANOTHER TNT original that will be copied in a day and blasted up by my competitor  :uh:
> 
> We're already the first shop to offer custom crowns, badges, mufflers, and other accessories, what will I bust out with next?  Stay tuned   hno:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 25 2008, 07:21 AM~9780165
> *Hustlin hustlin hustlin  everyday I'm hustlin.....  I'm workin on it mayne  I'll get it done. PM me your address again.  This is going to SA Rollerz once I get it done for plating.
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVLWKVTCf3A


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 29 2008, 09:49 AM~9811656
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVLWKVTCf3A
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 29 2008, 08:49 AM~9811656
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVLWKVTCf3A
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 29 2008, 08:22 AM~9811305
> *Thanks I'm about to bust out with yet ANOTHER TNT original that will be copied in a day and blasted up by my competitor  :uh:
> 
> We're already the first shop to offer custom crowns, badges, mufflers, and other accessories, what will I bust out with next?  Stay tuned   hno:
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 29 2008, 08:49 AM~9811656
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVLWKVTCf3A
> *


is that tony dose when he cads out the parts :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80

PM SENT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 29 2008, 06:49 PM~9811656
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVLWKVTCf3A
> *


Damn I can't view the vid right now


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 29 2008, 10:45 PM~9813172
> *PM SENT
> *


Returned to sender :buttkick:


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 28 2008, 02:20 PM~9803351
> *I need your design before I can cut anything :twak:
> 
> I got 7 orders getting cut concurrently right now but there's always room for more.  So send your designs or tell me what it is you want.
> *


is the base of the steering wheel there?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jan 30 2008, 12:33 AM~9814033
> *is the base of the steering wheel there?
> *


That is with the cutter. he's actually making necessary tweaks and adjustments to the drawing to make sure its correct this time.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 29 2008, 12:56 PM~9813262
> *Returned to sender :buttkick:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 28 2008, 09:01 AM~9801956
> *Jay your fork design is done, working on the other one next
> *


NICE CAN'T WAIT TO GET EM!!1 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 30 2008, 04:57 AM~9816591
> *NICE CAN'T WAIT TO GET EM!!1 :biggrin:
> *


I think you're going to like it


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 30 2008, 06:59 AM~9820418
> *I think you're going to like it
> *


YEAH IM SURE I WILL! EVER OTHER PARTS YOU MADE ME CAME OUT PERFECT!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

ANYPROGRESS ON MY FORKS TONY?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay+Jan 31 2008, 02:19 AM~9824381-->
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH IM SURE I WILL! EVER OTHER PARTS YOU MADE ME CAME OUT PERFECT!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 31 2008, 02:59 AM~9824688
> *ANYPROGRESS ON MY FORKS TONY?
> *



Both your guys' parts are supposed to be cut today.


----------



## AMB1800

supp tony, any news?

you got those pics so i can send them to SA Rollerz?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 31 2008, 05:08 PM~9829813
> *supp tony, any news?
> 
> you got those pics so i can send them to SA Rollerz?
> *


your stuff being cut too.


----------



## AMB1800

and the pics of the other braces and chainguard?

need some pics to send them to SA Rollerz so he sees what he has to do to it


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 31 2008, 05:11 PM~9829823
> *and the pics of the other braces and chainguard?
> 
> need some pics to send them to SA Rollerz so he sees what he has to do to it
> *


Pics sent to him


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 29 2008, 02:46 PM~9814122
> *That is with the cutter.  he's actually making necessary tweaks and adjustments to the drawing to make sure its correct this time.
> *



tony i hope this wasnt about the chepes thing i will get mad dude


----------



## Str8crazy80

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 31 2008, 10:58 PM~9832326
> *:wave:
> *


Whatup bro your part is with the plater getting plated as we speak.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 31 2008, 02:21 PM~9832511
> *Whatup bro your part is with the plater getting plated as we speak.
> *


got a good plater?


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 14 2008, 07:51 AM~9689755
> *New forks cut out for a customer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNT doing it big already and its only been 2 weeks in 2008
> *


Heres how they look so far Thanks TNT and Cadillac Jay for engraveing...



































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Jan 31 2008, 02:32 PM~9832617
> *Heres how they look so far Thanks TNT and Cadillac Jay for engraveing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dam those are nice.


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Jan 31 2008, 11:22 PM~9832524-->
> 
> 
> 
> got a good plater?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I go to Showtime Plating in Fresno. He does excellent work! He's the owner of the Showstopper bike
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-520_low_@Jan 31 2008, 11:32 PM~9832617
> *Heres how they look so far Thanks TNT and Cadillac Jay for engraveing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Damn that engraving is bad ass. Full engraving is the way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 31 2008, 02:53 PM~9832795
> *Yes I go to Showtime Plating in Fresno.  He does excellent work!  He's the owner of the Showstopper bike
> Damn that engraving is bad ass.  Full engraving is the way to go :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 31 2008, 01:53 PM~9832795
> *Damn that engraving is bad ass.  Full engraving is the way to go :thumbsup:
> *


:yes: he's still gonna engrave the inside of them :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Feb 1 2008, 12:16 AM~9832938
> *:yes: he's still gonna engrave the inside of them :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

tacos at it again damniiiiittttttt dis one for doll-e girl


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 31 2008, 02:41 PM~9833098
> *tacos at it again damniiiiittttttt dis one for doll-e girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 1 2008, 12:41 AM~9833098
> *tacos at it again damniiiiittttttt dis one for doll-e girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that's a cool way of doing it, how you gonna do the head tube?


----------



## RO-BC

I CUT THE HEAD TUBE OFF AND WILL WELD IT BACK ON WHEN IM SATISFIED WITH STUFF IM BOUT TO CUT MORE ON THE TANK RIGHT THIS SECOND WILL POST PICS IN A FEW


----------



## kustombuilder

ok.so i need to know.what is a crown?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 31 2008, 04:18 PM~9833360
> *ok.so i need to know.what is a crown?
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 31 2008, 04:25 PM~9833412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh ok.duh.


----------



## kustombuilder

Look at the Crown on that bike. :0


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 10 2008, 09:37 AM~9657802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its already bent, no problems
> *


this is a tnt crown.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jan 31 2008, 04:32 PM~9833454
> *this is a tnt crown.
> *


thats nice.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jan 31 2008, 04:32 PM~9833454
> *this is a tnt crown.
> *


thats nice.


----------



## Drop'em

ERIC RAMOS n JUANGOTTI




> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 31 2008, 03:28 PM~9833431
> *Look at the Crown on that bike. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 31 2008, 06:17 PM~9834363
> *ERIC RAMOS n JUANGOTTI
> *


 :0


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 31 2008, 05:17 PM~9834363
> *ERIC RAMOS n JUANGOTTI
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Feb 1 2008, 01:28 AM~9833431-->
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the Crown on that bike. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nachooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kustombuilder_@Feb 1 2008, 01:38 AM~9833485
> *thats nice.
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 1 2008, 07:51 AM~9839755
> *Nachooooooooooooooooooooo
> Thanks  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

MY PARTS TONY
:buttkick: 






































J/K :biggrin: 

T
T
T


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 1 2008, 08:15 PM~9840891
> *MY PARTS TONY
> :buttkick:
> J/K :biggrin:
> 
> T
> T
> T
> *


Its being plated bro  I got no control over my plater's schedule. :tears: I can tell you they'll look very bad ass when they're done though


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 1 2008, 11:15 AM~9840891
> *MY PARTS TONY
> :buttkick:
> J/K :biggrin:
> 
> T
> T
> T
> *


 :0 lagging?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 1 2008, 08:20 PM~9840922
> *:0 lagging?
> *


I dont think he's lagging, it took a while to get the part cut and now its over at the platers. it should be getting plated as we speak


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 1 2008, 10:23 AM~9840943
> *I dont think he's lagging,  it took a while to get the part cut and now its over at the platers.  it should be getting plated as we speak
> *


i know.. i'm just messin i get bord some times


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 1 2008, 08:41 PM~9841060
> *i know.. i'm just messin i get bord some times
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 31 2008, 06:17 PM~9834363
> *ERIC RAMOS n JUANGOTTI
> *


YOU MUST BE IN LOVE WITH THEM


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 1 2008, 11:23 AM~9840943
> *I dont think he's lagging,  it took a while to get the part cut and now its over at the platers.  it should be getting plated as we speak
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 1 2008, 10:45 AM~9841097
> *:scrutinize:
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 1 2008, 10:39 PM~9842007
> *
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Raguness

:wave:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

PM SENT


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 1 2008, 10:19 AM~9840916
> *Its being plated bro    I got no control over my plater's schedule.  :tears:  I can tell you they'll look very bad ass when they're done though
> *



:0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Feb 2 2008, 06:01 AM~9845275
> *PM SENT
> *


returned


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## viejitocencoast

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 31 2006, 01:11 AM~6868191
> *Wait till you see the partnership of Bone Collector's skillz with TNT parts You'll be taking a double take
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO~9848766_@~
> *Wait till you see the partnership of Bone Collector's skillz with TNT parts You'll be taking a double take
> *


 :0


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 31 2008, 05:17 PM~9834363
> *ERIC RAMOS n JUANGOTTI
> *


CUSTOM CRUISER! :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 3 2008, 01:54 AM~9853233
> *CUSTOM CRUISER! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats gansta


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 3 2008, 12:54 AM~9853233
> *CUSTOM CRUISER! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like tony o's bike lol de de deeeeeee


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 3 2008, 02:16 PM~9855512
> *looks like tony o's bike lol de de deeeeeee
> *


dam tony.you never said you you had a bike like that. :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 3 2008, 01:54 AM~9853233
> *CUSTOM CRUISER! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like it :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 3 2008, 02:20 PM~9855534
> *i like it  :biggrin:
> *


you know in a wierd way.i do to. :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 3 2008, 02:25 PM~9855559
> *you know in a wierd way.i do to. :0
> *


make the front look like a 57 chevy :biggrin: and do the fen on the back :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 3 2008, 02:54 AM~9853233
> *CUSTOM CRUISER! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i can see a paletero rolling down the bularvard


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 3 2008, 02:38 PM~9855618
> *i can see a paletero rolling down the bularvard
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 3 2008, 11:16 PM~9855512
> *looks like tony o's bike lol de de deeeeeee
> *


wahahaahahhahaha :roflmao:

That's right fool I'm bustin out with a 3 wheel trike with the 2 wheels up front. Watch out ROLifer I'm heading after you for your title :guns:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 4 2008, 08:21 AM~9860393
> *wahahaahahhahaha  :roflmao:
> 
> That's right fool I'm bustin out with a 3 wheel trike with the 2 wheels up front.  Watch out ROLifer I'm heading after you for your title :guns:
> *


 :0


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

TNT BUSTING OUT NEW SHIT EVERY DAY!


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 4 2008, 11:21 PM~9866286
> *TNT BUSTING OUT NEW SHIT EVERY DAY!
> *


 :| :werd:


----------



## Str8crazy80

:|


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 5 2008, 09:50 PM~9869737
> *
> 
> *


That's Taco on the turntable


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 5 2008, 02:33 PM~9870395
> *That's Taco on the turntable
> *


 :0


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 5 2008, 01:33 PM~9870395
> *That's Taco on the turntable
> *


----------



## TonyO

*New parts new parts new parts............*


----------



## Str8crazy80

:wow:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 6 2008, 06:58 AM~9876363
> *New parts new parts new parts............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats this for?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 6 2008, 07:40 PM~9877108
> *Whats this for?
> *


That's a Continental Kit. NO PRICES AVAILABLE FOR THESE, THESE ARE ON A SPECIAL ORDER BASIS ONLY


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 6 2008, 06:58 AM~9876363
> *New parts new parts new parts............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH SHIT I SEE MY PARTS!!! SO WHEN CAN I GET THEM? :biggrin: 

I SEE ADRIANS PARTS TO LOOKING GOOD BRO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 6 2008, 09:28 PM~9877731
> *OH SHIT I SEE MY PARTS!!! SO WHEN CAN I GET THEM? :biggrin:
> 
> I SEE ADRIANS PARTS TO LOOKING GOOD BRO!!! :biggrin:
> *


They were shipped Monday so I'll bring them to you once I get them. Adrian's were shipped to his house so he should be getting them soon too.


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 6 2008, 06:58 AM~9876363
> *New parts new parts new parts............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Damn these parts came out good...great job TNT


----------



## kustombuilder

very nice.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 6 2008, 11:11 PM~9878309
> *very nice.
> *


Thanks. My cutter does good work


----------



## RO-BC

who ever steering wheel that is ya need to bend it some more to look proper so when u bend that be carefull u dont get a double bend trust me trust me trust me


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 6 2008, 04:24 PM~9878379
> *Thanks.  My cutter does good work
> *


 Yes he does................Yes he does


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 6 2008, 02:24 PM~9878379
> *Thanks.  My cutter does good work
> *


but i can do better. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 6 2008, 11:28 PM~9878400
> *but i can do better. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 6 2008, 02:35 PM~9878432
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69

is dat the base?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 6 2008, 01:09 PM~9878294
> *They were shipped Monday so I'll bring them to you once I get them.  Adrian's were shipped to his house so he should be getting them soon too.
> *


 ALRIGHT SOUNDS GOOD!!!


----------



## show-bound

:biggrin: so this mean you got time on your hands now!

i would like to send those badges to get palted with this other stuff i got laying around!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 7 2008, 06:54 AM~9882153
> *:biggrin: so this mean you got time on your hands now!
> 
> i would like to send those badges to get palted with this other stuff i got laying around!
> *


I got some time but I have 5,000 orders in the hopper right now :0 hahahaha ok well maybe not but that's something someone else would say ya know I gotta turn down work :roflmao:


Naw bro send what you need, I can get it plated for you.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 6 2008, 07:58 AM~9876363
> *New parts new parts new parts............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: NICE LOOKING NICE


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Feb 8 2008, 03:57 AM~9889416
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno: NICE LOOKING NICE
> *


Thanks they're all customer designs. They hit me up with a pencil sketch or photo of what they want and I get it done.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

:dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 8 2008, 08:04 PM~9894791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


All those designs were sent to me by the customer. I'll do a design for someone or Taco will but most of our work is from designs the customers send us that want them cut out.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 8 2008, 11:04 AM~9894791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *



designed by myself.





tony, did you get the designs i sent yesterday?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 8 2008, 08:52 PM~9895143
> *designed by myself.
> tony, did you get the designs i sent yesterday?
> *



Yes, great lookin designs bro just send the rest when you can :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Str8crazy80

:wave:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 8 2008, 09:23 PM~9896274
> *:wave:
> *


x2


----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

you cuttin them out with a knife or what? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 8 2008, 11:40 PM~9896364
> *you cuttin them out with a knife or what?  :dunno:
> *


butta knife bro very smooth edges :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

are mine still at the chromer? i'm gitting antsy


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 9 2008, 12:13 AM~9896531
> *are mine still at the chromer? i'm gitting antsy
> *


Yes bro


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 8 2008, 02:55 PM~9896441
> *butta knife bro  very smooth edges :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


i need that knife here in compton.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 9 2008, 12:25 AM~9896598
> *i need that knife here in compton.
> *


Its the new Chinese Ginzu only avaialble in China, it came with my FNR order :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 8 2008, 04:21 PM~9896924
> *Its the new Chinese Ginzu only avaialble in China, it came with my FNR order  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 8 2008, 04:21 PM~9896924
> *Its the new Chinese Ginzu only avaialble in China, it came with my FNR order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 8 2008, 08:04 PM~9894791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


Some of the smoothest lookin forks we've done so far :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 6 2008, 07:58 AM~9876363
> *New parts new parts new parts............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



U SHOULD MAKE SOME HANDLEBARS JUST LIKE THAT STEERING WHEEL


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Feb 9 2008, 02:07 PM~9901176
> *U SHOULD MAKE SOME HANDLEBARS JUST LIKE THAT STEERING WHEEL
> *


Customer hasn't ordered them yet. I'm saving that design just for this one customer, I dont want to see another bike out there having his handlebars if he has the steering wheel to match.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## show-bound

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 11 2008, 04:05 PM~9917532
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 12 2008, 01:05 AM~9917532
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


PM sent


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

A MY PARTS GET IN YET? :angry:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

me too how long does it usually take to be mailed and how was it mailed ups or what?


----------



## LowRider_69

same here


----------



## lowriderjoker77

hey homie u make custom kickstands or chainguard?? hit me up


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 13 2008, 06:29 AM~9928427
> *hey homie u make custom kickstands or chainguard?? hit me up
> *


haven't done kickstands, those are dificult you might want to hit up DTwist or Bone collector they can twist those up easier than I can get them cut out plus they'd look better twisted. 

Haven't done a chainguard yet but its not impossible. I saw you hit up my competition for that and yeah he hasn't done one yet because he's waiting for me to do one first so he can copy me.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2008, 07:06 AM~9931555
> *haven't done kickstands, those are dificult you might want to hit up DTwist or Bone collector they can twist those up easier than I can get them cut out plus they'd look better twisted.
> 
> Haven't done a chainguard yet but its not impossible.  I saw you hit up my competition for that and yeah he hasn't done one yet because he's waiting for me to do one first so he can copy me.
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay+Feb 13 2008, 05:37 AM~9927879-->
> 
> 
> 
> A MY PARTS GET IN YET? :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet they were shipped Saturday so I'm hoping to get them soon. Even Priority doesn't get here that fast, this cutter uses Pony Express or something
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drop'em_@Feb 13 2008, 05:10 PM~9931568
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I spit the truth but people dont like to hear it what can I say? :dunno:

Its one thing to sit on your fat ass all day talking shit online about this and that and how you're the greatest thing in the entire universe and you hook everybody up but its another thing to actually go out there and do it, actually go out to shows and meet people and give advice ya know? Not talkin about you but you know who I'm talkin bout


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2008, 07:13 AM~9931579
> *Not yet they were shipped Saturday so I'm hoping to get them soon.  Even Priority doesn't get here that fast, this cutter uses Pony Express or something
> I spit the truth but people dont like to hear it what can I say? :dunno:
> 
> Its one thing to sit on your fat ass all day talking shit online about this and that and how you're the greatest thing in the entire universe and you hook everybody up but its another thing to actually go out there and do it, actually go out to shows and meet people and give advice ya know?  Not talkin about you but you know who I'm talkin bout *


THANKS ALOT TO YOU AND NATE! I think I thanked yall at houston last year if I didnt THANKS.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 13 2008, 09:04 PM~9932942
> *THANKS ALOT TO YOU AND NATE! I think I thanked yall at houston last year if I didnt THANKS.
> *


Yeah especially thanks to Nate for what he did for you remember?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2008, 11:05 AM~9932946
> *Yeah especially thanks to Nate for what he did for you remember?
> *



Yup I know. I fuck with him everyday but never responds back to me, that fooker. He only calls me n talk shit when the rockets or cowboys or astros are loosing


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 13 2008, 09:06 PM~9932953
> *Yup I know. I fuck with him everyday but never responds back to me, that fooker. He only calls me n talk shit when the rockets or cowboys or astros are loosing*


:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2008, 08:13 AM~9931579
> *Not yet they were shipped Saturday so I'm hoping to get them soon.  Even Priority doesn't get here that fast, this cutter uses Pony Express or something
> I spit the truth but people dont like to hear it what can I say? :dunno:
> 
> Its one thing to sit on your fat ass all day talking shit online about this and that and how you're the greatest thing in the entire universe and you hook everybody up but its another thing to actually go out there and do it, actually go out to shows and meet people and give advice ya know?  Not talkin about you but you know who I'm talkin bout
> *


leave me out of this


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 13 2008, 09:06 PM~9932953
> *Yup I know. I fuck with him everyday but never responds back to me, that fooker. He only calls me n talk shit when the rockets or cowboys or astros are loosing*


:roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> Not yet they were shipped Saturday so I'm hoping to get them soon. Even Priority doesn't get here that fast, this cutter uses Pony Express or something
> 
> 
> COOL JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GET EM!!! THANKS!


----------



## Drop'em

Hey TONY whats going on with the parts for AMB1800. Any updates


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 14 2008, 06:31 PM~9940324
> *Hey TONY whats going on with the parts for AMB1800. Any updates
> *


being cut right now, there may be a hold on it depending on if he buys a car this weekend though.


----------



## AMB1800

yup true... but maybe you can send them for plating anyways, it all depends i'll let you know for that part of the deal...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 14 2008, 07:08 PM~9940560
> *yup true... but maybe you can send them for plating anyways, it all depends i'll let you know for that part of the deal...
> *


  word just let me know.


----------



## Str8crazy80

and my up dates??


----------



## Str8crazy80

and my up dates??


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 14 2008, 08:37 PM~9941291
> *and my up dates??
> *


none yet man i couldnt get a hold of the guy yesterday


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2008, 10:38 AM~9941298
> *none yet man i couldnt get a hold of the guy yesterday
> *


 :tears: 
























































j/k :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 14 2008, 09:12 PM~9941628
> *:tears:
> j/k :biggrin:
> *


he's having issues right now


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2008, 07:06 AM~9931555
> *haven't done kickstands, those are dificult you might want to hit up DTwist or Bone collector they can twist those up easier than I can get them cut out plus they'd look better twisted.
> 
> Haven't done a chainguard yet but its not impossible.  I saw you hit up my competition for that and yeah he hasn't done one yet because he's waiting for me to do one first so he can copy me.*


 :werd: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2008, 11:38 AM~9941298
> *none yet man i couldnt get a hold of the guy yesterday
> *


 :0 sounds like someone is a middle man too


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 15 2008, 03:17 AM~9944101
> *:0  sounds like someone is a middle man too
> *


Yeah I'm a middle man for my plater and engraver. TNT only offers that as a courtesy to our customers, we could be jerks and say people are on their own for those things.


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## NorthWest Savage

any updates on my parts???


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Feb 17 2008, 05:31 AM~9959644
> *any updates on my parts???
> *


Let me get back to you Tuesday. Lots of orders were supposed to have shipped out today.


----------



## MiKLO

Knights Of Pleasure C.C. will be having a car show on August 17th (Sunday) at the Travis County Expo Center in Austin Texas, we'll post a flyer as soon as we're done with it  :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 16 2008, 11:23 PM~9961409
> *Let me get back to you Tuesday.  Lots of orders were supposed to have shipped out today.
> *



okay cool im not worried....jsut cant wait too see em...


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Feb 17 2008, 10:45 AM~9962921
> *okay cool im not worried....jsut cant wait too see em...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Str8crazy80

T
T
T


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Feb 18 2008, 02:56 PM~9969130
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Dude they were shipped when I told you they were shipped. They're in a post office truck somewhere in the US is all I can tell you.


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 18 2008, 06:36 PM~9973332
> *Dude they were shipped when I told you they were shipped.  They're in a post office truck somewhere in the US is all I can tell you.
> *


post office is closed today so it will probably get sent to u when it opens tommorow


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Feb 18 2008, 04:56 AM~9969130
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :twak: just calm down you'll get them soon im sure!!! :biggrin: 

im still waiting on mine too.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

hows it goin


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 18 2008, 06:36 PM~9973332
> *Dude they were shipped when I told you they were shipped.  They're in a post office truck somewhere in the US is all I can tell you.
> *


 :0 :0 j/p whats up tony


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 19 2008, 07:15 AM~9975041
> *:0  :0  j/p whats up tony
> *


Nothin man waitin on parts, waitin on money, waitin on designs.... always waitin


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 19 2008, 08:57 AM~9977770
> *Nothin man waitin on parts, waitin on money, waitin on designs.... always waitin
> *


man i know how u feel


----------



## pimp

NICE TNT BUT I HAVE SEEN BETTER. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. NOTHING COMPARED TO LIKE THE OTHER ON HERE SO KEEP UP AND ONE DAY YOU WILL BE LIKE US


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by pimp_@Feb 19 2008, 11:36 AM~9977953
> *NICE TNT BUT I HAVE SEEN BETTER. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. NOTHING COMPARED TO LIKE THE OTHER ON HERE SO KEEP UP AND ONE DAY YOU WILL BE LIKE US
> *


 :uh:


----------



## pimp

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Feb 19 2008, 09:37 AM~9977962
> *:uh:
> *


WHAT YOU HAVE PROBLEM


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by pimp_@Feb 19 2008, 11:38 AM~9977972
> *WHAT YOU HAVE PROBLEM
> *


yes TNT got bad ass parts :twak:


----------



## pimp

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Feb 19 2008, 09:39 AM~9977979
> *yes TNT got bad ass parts :twak:
> *



OK. THATS MY OPINION SQUIRT. ANYWAYS I SEE YOU ARE IN EXCLUSIVE. YALL HAVE NICE BIKES BUT WHAT HAPPEN TO THE OLD STYLE OF MAKING THEM. I STILL REMEMBER WHEN I WAS YOUNG


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by pimp_@Feb 19 2008, 11:42 AM~9977999
> *OK. THATS MY OPINION SQUIRT. ANYWAYS I SEE YOU ARE IN EXCLUSIVE. YALL HAVE NICE BIKES BUT WHAT HAPPEN TO THE OLD STYLE OF MAKING THEM. I STILL REMEMBER WHEN I WAS YOUNG
> *


that was my opinion on your opinion noob


----------



## pimp

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Feb 19 2008, 09:44 AM~9978003
> *that was my opinion on your opinion noob
> *


WHAT THE HELL IS NOOB


----------



## AMB1800

yow tony, did you get my pm the other day?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by pimp_@Feb 19 2008, 09:44 AM~9978005
> *WHAT THE HELL IS NOOB
> *


short for noobie. New person.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by pimp_@Feb 19 2008, 09:36 AM~9977953
> *NICE TNT BUT I HAVE SEEN BETTER. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. NOTHING COMPARED TO LIKE THE OTHER ON HERE SO KEEP UP AND ONE DAY YOU WILL BE LIKE US
> *


Im just wondering, what do you think is better?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2008, 10:57 PM~9979115
> *Im just wondering, what do you think is better?
> *


He could be talking about ToyshopCustoms and I'll agree they have put some good parts on member bikes and sales parts and all but I've been busting my ass to come out with some of the best designs and parts out there. 

To Pimp:

To come out and say maybe I'll be as good as them someday first off I gotta say WTF are you and WTF do you have? Instead of running your damn pie hole and hiding behind a new screen name why don't you post who you are and what you have before talkin shit? :uh:


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by pimp_@Feb 19 2008, 09:36 AM~9977953
> *NICE TNT BUT I HAVE SEEN BETTER. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. NOTHING COMPARED TO LIKE THE OTHER ON HERE SO KEEP UP AND ONE DAY YOU WILL BE LIKE US
> *



ya know whats funny is someone has to make a fake name to talk shit its also kind of funny that the stuff we have done has already been in magazines and have helped win awards but thanx for your hated support i needed a laugh


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by pimp_@Feb 19 2008, 09:44 AM~9978005
> *WHAT THE HELL IS NOOB
> *


yeah u definetly a noob if u dont know wot it means


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by pimp+Feb 19 2008, 07:44 PM~9978005-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT THE HELL IS NOOB
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a 3rd tit :scrutinize:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RO-BC_@Feb 19 2008, 11:22 PM~9979237
> *ya know whats funny is someone has to make a fake name to talk shit its also kind of funny that the stuff we have done has already been in magazines and have helped win awards but thanx for your hated support i needed a laugh
> *


Yeah it happens all the time in the cars too, people too scared to say who they really are so they bust out with fake names on here. I saw that when that coward was talkin shit about Rollin Malo how he was gonna buy it and take a sledge to it and all this shit.


----------



## RO-BC

****** are fake on here for realz fuck dat fool and his whole crew i dont give a fuck never have so its whatever


----------



## Drop'em

:0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 19 2008, 11:44 PM~9979305
> ******* are fake on here for realz fuck dat fool and his whole crew i dont give a fuck never have so its whatever
> *


x2


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 19 2008, 01:44 PM~9979305
> ******* are fake on here for realz fuck dat fool and his whole crew i dont give a fuck never have so its whatever*



HE COULD BE A SOLO RIDA, ASS CLOWN


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by pimp_@Feb 19 2008, 09:36 AM~9977953
> *NICE TNT BUT I HAVE SEEN BETTER. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. NOTHING COMPARED TO LIKE THE OTHER ON HERE SO KEEP UP AND ONE DAY YOU WILL BE LIKE US*


WTF FOO. WHAT U MEAN BY TNT WILL LIKE U. TNT CAN MAKE SUM PRETTY GOOD PARTS BRO. STFU AND ENJOY WAT U GOT B4 ITS GONE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

pirate bike fenders taco made kandy shop paint


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 19 2008, 05:32 PM~9980893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pirate bike fenders  taco made kandy shop paint
> *


they clean


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 19 2008, 05:32 PM~9980893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pirate bike fenders  taco made kandy shop paint
> *



its about time damn theyu look beautiful


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 18 2008, 07:36 PM~9973332
> *Dude they were shipped when I told you they were shipped.  They're in a post office truck somewhere in the US is all I can tell you.
> *



I KNOW I KNOW IM NOT MAD AT YOU....YOU GOT NO CONTROL OF THE SHIPPING BUT HEY I FINALLY GOT MY PARTS TODAY BUT DAMN THEIR HEAVY AND I THINK I MADE A BAD DECISION ON EXTENDED THEM CAUSE IN MY OPINION I THINK THEIR TOO LONG FOR A 20 MAYBYE IT LOOKS LIKE IM GOING TO HAVE TO MAKE A 26 INCH BUT THE WAY IT WAS CUT IS GOOD NICE CLEAN CUTS NO WIGGLEY LINES GOOD JOB


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Feb 19 2008, 05:52 PM~9981081
> *I KNOW I KNOW IM NOT MAD AT YOU....YOU GOT NO CONTROL OF THE SHIPPING BUT HEY I FINALLY GOT MY PARTS TODAY BUT DAMN THEIR HEAVY AND I THINK I MADE A BAD DECISION ON EXTENDED THEM CAUSE IN MY OPINION I THINK THEIR TOO LONG FOR A 20 MAYBYE IT LOOKS LIKE IM GOING TO HAVE TO MAKE A 26 INCH BUT THE WAY IT WAS CUT IS GOOD NICE CLEAN CUTS NO WIGGLEY LINES GOOD JOB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


would look good if u were goin for a giraffe theme :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn!!! them forks the size of the frame!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

just an idea, you can cut them right on this red line, and make a set of forks, and have enough left over to do a sissy bar


----------



## Str8crazy80

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 19 2008, 06:54 PM~9981571
> *just an idea, you can cut them right on this red line, and make a set of forks, and have enough left over to do a sissy bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got two parts at one price


----------



## PurpleLicious

thats some big ass forks but I dont hate it bro...


----------



## PurpleLicious

thats some big ass forks but I dont hate it bro...


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Feb 19 2008, 05:52 PM~9981081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOLY SHIT     :0 :0


----------



## Raguness

Dude add another wheel in the middle. :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 19 2008, 07:54 PM~9981571
> *just an idea, you can cut them right on this red line, and make a set of forks, and have enough left over to do a sissy bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hmm thats a good idea im going to have to do something so you guys are thinking what i was thinking to big it makes the frame look tiny


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 19 2008, 07:06 PM~9981188
> *would look good if u were goin for a giraffe theme :biggrin:
> *



GIRAFFE theme as the animal giraffe or a GRAFFITI theme????


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Feb 19 2008, 09:27 PM~9983119
> *GIRAFFE theme as the animal giraffe or a GRAFFITI theme????
> *


giraffe animal   :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 19 2008, 10:29 PM~9983146
> *giraffe animal     :biggrin:
> *



:twak:


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Feb 19 2008, 09:31 PM~9983172
> *:twak:
> *


I'm just Messin wit u bro cant wait to see it finished


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Feb 19 2008, 06:52 PM~9981081
> *I KNOW I KNOW IM NOT MAD AT YOU....YOU GOT NO CONTROL OF THE SHIPPING BUT HEY I FINALLY GOT MY PARTS TODAY BUT DAMN THEIR HEAVY AND I THINK I MADE A BAD DECISION ON EXTENDED THEM CAUSE IN MY OPINION I THINK THEIR TOO LONG FOR A 20 MAYBYE IT LOOKS LIKE IM GOING TO HAVE TO MAKE A 26 INCH BUT THE WAY IT WAS CUT IS GOOD NICE CLEAN CUTS NO WIGGLEY LINES GOOD JOB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*WTF*???????????????????????????


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 19 2008, 11:04 PM~9983547
> *I'm just Messin wit u bro cant wait to see it finished
> *


Its all good i know your joking but check out the comparison its just as big as the frame like i said maybe for a 26 inch it would look good but not a 20 inch


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Feb 19 2008, 11:09 PM~9984027
> *Its all good i know your joking but check out the comparison its just  as big as the frame like i said maybe for a 26 inch it would look good but not a 20 inch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it would go good wit 26' but even if u cut out that part like JustDeez said it will still be almost as big as the frame


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Feb 19 2008, 11:09 PM~9984027
> *Its all good i know your joking but check out the comparison its just  as big as the frame like i said maybe for a 26 inch it would look good but not a 20 inch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it would go good wit 26' but even if u cut out that part like JustDeez said it will still be almost as big as the frame


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Feb 20 2008, 09:09 AM~9984027
> *Its all good i know your joking but check out the comparison its just  as big as the frame like i said maybe for a 26 inch it would look good but not a 20 inch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF my cutter is gonna get an earful on that one :angry:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 19 2008, 08:52 PM~9979094
> *yow tony, did you get my pm the other day?
> *


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 20 2008, 06:53 AM~9985220
> *WTF  my cutter is gonna get an earful on that one  :angry:
> *



maybe for a 50" bike


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800+Feb 20 2008, 07:10 PM~9985772-->
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hermanos of Peace_@Feb 20 2008, 07:14 PM~9985801
> *maybe for a 50" bike
> *


The forks will be tossed out in the dumpster, they will be replaced for better fitting forks


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 20 2008, 09:17 AM~9985820
> *
> The forks will be tossed out in the dumpster, they will be replaced for better fitting forks
> *


  :thumbsup: thats how TNT dose it good customer service


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 20 2008, 09:17 AM~9985820
> *yes
> The forks will be tossed out in the dumpster, they will be replaced for better fitting forks
> *



will they fit in a dumpster?


----------



## AMB1800

what justdeez said was a good idea, heres a photoshop of what he means



looks good then but hey if tony wants to work it out the other way its also good


----------



## Str8crazy80

no offience AMB1800 but their still to big


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Feb 19 2008, 05:52 PM~9981081
> *I KNOW I KNOW IM NOT MAD AT YOU....YOU GOT NO CONTROL OF THE SHIPPING BUT HEY I FINALLY GOT MY PARTS TODAY BUT DAMN THEIR HEAVY AND I THINK I MADE A BAD DECISION ON EXTENDED THEM CAUSE IN MY OPINION I THINK THEIR TOO LONG FOR A 20 MAYBYE IT LOOKS LIKE IM GOING TO HAVE TO MAKE A 26 INCH BUT THE WAY IT WAS CUT IS GOOD NICE CLEAN CUTS NO WIGGLEY LINES GOOD JOB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF??? I cant believe what Im looking at.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Feb 19 2008, 11:09 PM~9984027
> *Its all good i know your joking but check out the comparison its just  as big as the frame like i said maybe for a 26 inch it would look good but not a 20 inch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im still seriously shocked about this. :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

lmao


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 20 2008, 10:21 PM~9986965
> *Im still seriously shocked about this.  :uh:
> *



He's fucking with us that's really a 12" frame he put them against :twak: :banghead:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 20 2008, 02:06 PM~9987229
> *He's fucking with us that's really a 12" frame he put them against :twak:  :banghead:
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 20 2008, 01:06 PM~9987229
> *He's fucking with us that's really a 12" frame he put them against :twak:  :banghead:
> *


No. Thats his 20" frame and I cant believe that you would actually put that big piece of metal in a box and ship it to someone.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 20 2008, 11:21 PM~9987312
> *No. Thats his 20" frame and I cant believe that you would actually put that big piece of metal in a box and ship it to someone.
> *


I didnt QC it myself, I depended on someone else to do that for me.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 20 2008, 01:21 PM~9986965
> *Im still seriously shocked about this.  :uh:
> *


damn i think they have SIC713 forks beat lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 21 2008, 12:04 AM~9987649
> *damn i think they have SIC713 forks beat lol
> *


you finally have something you can clown me about good job :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 20 2008, 03:48 PM~9988017
> *you finally have something you can clown me about good job :thumbsup:
> *


i am sorry i would never down you thats just not my style bro


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 21 2008, 12:04 AM~9987649
> *damn i think they have SIC713 forks beat lol
> *


You know what fucker it was an error in the CAD. The guy wanted me to extend the wheel out about 5" well when I did that it blew up the rest of the design as well which resulted in big ass forks so I should have just extended the front out instead of the whole thing. Its not like it has wavy crooked ass ugly lines like that garbage superman shield badge you did. You know if you did it right the first time it wouldn't need to be fixed. You can't even fix that shit, its garbage :thumbsdown:


here's the redsign for AZ War Chief but he told me he may change it up a little more, we'll talk at the PHX show about it








[/


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 21 2008, 08:05 AM~9993974
> *You know what fucker it was an error in the CAD.  The guy wanted me to extend the wheel out about 5"  well when I did that it blew up the rest of the design as well which resulted in big ass forks so I should have just extended the front out instead of the whole thing.  Its not like it has wavy crooked ass ugly lines like that garbage superman shield badge you did.  You know if you did it right the first time it wouldn't need to be fixed.  You can't even fix that shit, its garbage :thumbsdown:
> here's the redsign for AZ War Chief but he told me he may change it up a little more, we'll talk at the PHX show about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> *


dude i was not knocking your shit i was just saying i think it neat SIC713 forks :uh: so do not get your pantys in a bunch


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 21 2008, 07:45 PM~9994792
> *dude i was not knocking your shit i was just saying i think it neat SIC713 forks  :uh:  so do not get your pantys in a bunch
> *


I'm going to wad up some panties and throw them at you :twak:



:roflmao: J/K bro :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Feb 20 2008, 01:09 AM~9984027
> *Its all good i know your joking but check out the comparison its just  as big as the frame like i said maybe for a 26 inch it would look good but not a 20 inch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just make a bigger frme....

let me have that one.... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 21 2008, 11:09 AM~9994938
> *just make a bigger frme....
> 
> let me have that one.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## toyshopcustoms

Two words of advise before cutting- DIMENSION ALIGNED


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Feb 21 2008, 11:55 AM~9995296
> *Two words of advise before cutting-  DIMENSION ALIGNED
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Feb 21 2008, 10:55 AM~9995296
> *Two words of advise before cutting-  DIMENSION ALIGNED
> *


X95218946258


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## kustombuilder

look at the new steering wheel we are coming out with. :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry9995755


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Feb 21 2008, 11:55 AM~9995296
> *Two words of advise before cutting-  DIMENSION ALIGNED
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Feb 21 2008, 10:19 PM~9995960-->
> 
> 
> 
> look at the new steering wheel we are coming out with. :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry9995755
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's pretty tight :thumbsup: Looks like the one that assclown Mayhem has on his car.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 21 2008, 10:20 PM~9995967
> *
> *



I know I know already fellas. I'm going to use Cadillac Jay's forks as my baseline from now on, I just got those in yesterday and they're nicely proportioned :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 21 2008, 01:45 PM~9996162
> *that's pretty tight :thumbsup:  Looks like the one that assclown Mayhem has on his car.
> I know I know already fellas.  I'm going to use Cadillac Jay's forks as my baseline from now on, I just got those in yesterday and they're nicely proportioned :thumbsup:
> *


nah.ours are better.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

THANKS TNT GOT MY PARTS . ANOTHER OUTSTANDING JOB!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 21 2008, 07:08 PM~9999176
> *THANKS TNT GOT MY PARTS . ANOTHER OUTSTANDING JOB!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *



POST PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 22 2008, 05:14 AM~9999231
> *POST PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN
> *


If yo ass came down to the AZ show you'd see it for real with your own eyes


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 22 2008, 08:08 AM~10003207
> *If yo ass came down to the AZ show you'd see it for real with your own eyes
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO

Cadillac Jay's parts. Forks and Conti kit 




















There's the pics because it DID happen :angry:


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 22 2008, 11:44 AM~10003616
> *Cadillac Jay's parts.  Forks and Conti kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's the pics because it DID happen  :angry:
> *


----------



## TonyO

Look what pirate bike is about to get. Hopefully this will be on there by San Bernardino:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 22 2008, 11:07 AM~10004102
> *Look what pirate bike is about to get.  Hopefully this will be on there by San Bernardino:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice looking.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 22 2008, 08:09 PM~10004114
> *thats nice looking.
> *


Thanks. I like keeping with this sword theme for pirate bike because its not too crazy radical ya know? Its clean and simple


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 22 2008, 11:19 AM~10004180
> *Thanks.  I like keeping with this sword theme for pirate bike because its not too crazy radical ya know?  Its clean and simple
> *


good idea


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TonyO	802
RO-BC	335
socios b.c. prez	141
juangotti	122
GrimReaper	96
STR8_CLOWN'N	89
Str8crazy80	87
drop'em	78
sic713	70
kustombuilder	55
cadillac jay	52
76'_SCHWINN	45
AMB1800	43
tRiCk oR tReAt 2	41
noe_from_texas	37
eric ramos	36
bad news	34
casper805	33
JUSTDEEZ	29
mchittinswitches	28
stillspinnin	25
show-bound	22
SIC'N'TWISTED	21
lowriderjoker77	20
LuxuriouSMontreaL	20
rubber ducky	17
Raguness	16
Lownslow302	16
LowRider_69	15
520_low	15
EC7Five	15
FREAKY BEHAVIOR	15
AZ WAR CHIEF	15
slo	15
lowriderwiz	12
LIL PHX	11
BABOSO HYDROS	11
CHILLY WILLY	10
screwstone_tx	10
lowlife-biker	10
G_BALLAH	10
SA ROLLERZ	10
DuezPaid	10
impala65	9
viejitocencoast	9
Hermanos of Peace	9
LILHOBBZ805	9
CE 707	8
lowridersfinest	8
mitchell26	8
juiced67impala	7
excalibur	7
[email protected] 7
LowerDinU	7
Rusty193	7
86' Chevy	7
the bone collector	6
K LoLo	6
chamuco61	5
Damu505	5
SOBER21	5
MR.559	4
DJLATIN	4
The ZONE	4
pimp	4
PurpleLicious	4
luxuriousloc's	4
Stickz	3
mortalkombat2	3
NaturalHighII	3
kiki	3
R.O.C	3
cadillac_pimpin	3
ONEBADAPPLEARTE	3
ozzylowrider	3
lowrid3r	3
wimone	2
.L1L CR1M1N4L::	2
NEMESIS B.C.	2
big9er	2
SAC_TOWN	2
KILLAONEZ111	2
hot$tuff5964	2
schwinn1966	2
Jodoka	2
4_ever_green	2
Spankz	2
PROPHECY C.C.CEO	2
D Twist	2
Ronin	2
trillryder3	2
Badass93	2
2lowsyn	2
NorCalLux	2
MAYHEM	2
91PurplePeopleEater	2
Yogi	2
SSccrreewwhheeaaDD	2
deville	2
BigDbabygirl	2
unique27	1
Y U H8TIN	1
TORONTO-JOE-LUX	1
SADER20	1
NY-BOSSMAN	1
NIMSTER64	1
lowchevy1989	1
fatdaddylv	1
Str8BoucinT&M	1
chris23	1
killa lowrider	1
lowdhotchkiss	1
MiKLO	1
gizmo1	1
ripsta85	1
runninlow	1
juan	1
RO 4 LIFE	1
MITOS	1
RAIDERSEQUAL	1
radicalplastic09	1
$$waylow59$$	1
krazymex	1
B===Donkey Puch	1
LOWX732	1
fastcar2o3	1
BOMBS INC.	1
ROLLERZONLY 719	1
sureñosbluez	1
1ofaknd	1
Supaf|y in the Ky	1
the poor boys	1
REC	1
THE_EMPIRE_SAC	1
2twisted	1
Switchblade	1
OSO 805	1
toyshopcustoms	1
66 schwinn	1
speedy187	1
fashizzle manizzle	1
BIG CHANO	1
chulow95	1
BigPoppa	1
NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS	1
STREET SWEEPAZ	1
LilBoyBlue	1
Cut N 3's	1
Indio123	1


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 22 2008, 09:46 AM~10004339
> *TonyO	802
> RO-BC	335
> socios b.c. prez	141
> juangotti	122
> GrimReaper	96
> STR8_CLOWN'N	89
> Str8crazy80	87
> drop'em	78
> sic713	70
> kustombuilder	55
> cadillac jay	52
> 76'_SCHWINN	45
> AMB1800	43
> tRiCk oR tReAt 2	41
> noe_from_texas	37
> eric ramos	36
> bad news	34
> casper805	33
> JUSTDEEZ	29
> mchittinswitches	28
> stillspinnin	25
> show-bound	22
> SIC'N'TWISTED	21
> lowriderjoker77	20
> LuxuriouSMontreaL	20
> rubber ducky	17
> Raguness	16
> Lownslow302	16
> LowRider_69	15
> 520_low	15
> EC7Five	15
> FREAKY BEHAVIOR	15
> AZ WAR CHIEF	15
> slo	15
> lowriderwiz	12
> LIL PHX	11
> BABOSO HYDROS	11
> CHILLY WILLY	10
> screwstone_tx	10
> lowlife-biker	10
> G_BALLAH	10
> SA ROLLERZ	10
> DuezPaid	10
> impala65	9
> viejitocencoast	9
> Hermanos of Peace	9
> LILHOBBZ805	9
> CE 707	8
> lowridersfinest	8
> mitchell26	8
> juiced67impala	7
> excalibur	7
> [email protected] 7
> LowerDinU	7
> Rusty193	7
> 86' Chevy	7
> the bone collector	6
> K LoLo	6
> chamuco61	5
> Damu505	5
> SOBER21	5
> MR.559	4
> DJLATIN	4
> The ZONE	4
> pimp	4
> PurpleLicious	4
> luxuriousloc's	4
> Stickz	3
> mortalkombat2	3
> NaturalHighII	3
> kiki	3
> R.O.C	3
> cadillac_pimpin	3
> ONEBADAPPLEARTE	3
> ozzylowrider	3
> lowrid3r	3
> wimone	2
> .L1L CR1M1N4L::	2
> NEMESIS B.C.	2
> big9er	2
> SAC_TOWN	2
> KILLAONEZ111	2
> hot$tuff5964	2
> schwinn1966	2
> Jodoka	2
> 4_ever_green	2
> Spankz	2
> PROPHECY C.C.CEO	2
> D Twist	2
> Ronin	2
> trillryder3	2
> Badass93	2
> 2lowsyn	2
> NorCalLux	2
> MAYHEM	2
> 91PurplePeopleEater	2
> Yogi	2
> SSccrreewwhheeaaDD	2
> deville	2
> BigDbabygirl	2
> unique27	1
> Y U H8TIN	1
> TORONTO-JOE-LUX	1
> SADER20	1
> NY-BOSSMAN	1
> NIMSTER64	1
> lowchevy1989	1
> fatdaddylv	1
> Str8BoucinT&M	1
> chris23	1
> killa lowrider	1
> lowdhotchkiss	1
> MiKLO	1
> gizmo1	1
> ripsta85	1
> runninlow	1
> juan	1
> RO 4 LIFE	1
> MITOS	1
> RAIDERSEQUAL	1
> radicalplastic09	1
> $$waylow59$$	1
> krazymex	1
> B===Donkey Puch	1
> LOWX732	1
> fastcar2o3	1
> BOMBS INC.	1
> ROLLERZONLY 719	1
> sureñosbluez	1
> 1ofaknd	1
> Supaf|y in the Ky	1
> the poor boys	1
> REC	1
> THE_EMPIRE_SAC	1
> 2twisted	1
> Switchblade	1
> OSO 805	1
> toyshopcustoms	1
> 66 schwinn	1
> speedy187	1
> fashizzle manizzle	1
> BIG CHANO	1
> chulow95	1
> BigPoppa	1
> NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS	1
> STREET SWEEPAZ	1
> LilBoyBlue	1
> Cut N 3's	1
> Indio123	1
> *


 damm, only 1 ? :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Feb 22 2008, 12:20 PM~10004510
> *damm, only 1 ?  :biggrin:
> *


nope. 2 now


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 22 2008, 11:00 AM~10004739
> *nope.  2 now
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 22 2008, 08:46 PM~10004339
> *TonyO	802
> RO-BC	335
> socios b.c. prez	141
> juangotti	122
> GrimReaper	96
> STR8_CLOWN'N	89
> Str8crazy80	87
> drop'em	78
> sic713	70
> kustombuilder	55
> cadillac jay	52
> 76'_SCHWINN	45
> AMB1800	43
> tRiCk oR tReAt 2	41
> noe_from_texas	37
> eric ramos	36
> bad news	34
> casper805	33
> JUSTDEEZ	29
> mchittinswitches	28
> stillspinnin	25
> show-bound	22
> SIC'N'TWISTED	21
> lowriderjoker77	20
> LuxuriouSMontreaL	20
> rubber ducky	17
> Raguness	16
> Lownslow302	16
> LowRider_69	15
> 520_low	15
> EC7Five	15
> FREAKY BEHAVIOR	15
> AZ WAR CHIEF	15
> slo	15
> lowriderwiz	12
> LIL PHX	11
> BABOSO HYDROS	11
> CHILLY WILLY	10
> screwstone_tx	10
> lowlife-biker	10
> G_BALLAH	10
> SA ROLLERZ	10
> DuezPaid	10
> impala65	9
> viejitocencoast	9
> Hermanos of Peace	9
> LILHOBBZ805	9
> CE 707	8
> lowridersfinest	8
> mitchell26	8
> juiced67impala	7
> excalibur	7
> [email protected] 7
> LowerDinU	7
> Rusty193	7
> 86' Chevy	7
> the bone collector	6
> K LoLo	6
> chamuco61	5
> Damu505	5
> SOBER21	5
> MR.559	4
> DJLATIN	4
> The ZONE	4
> pimp	4
> PurpleLicious	4
> luxuriousloc's	4
> Stickz	3
> mortalkombat2	3
> NaturalHighII	3
> kiki	3
> R.O.C	3
> cadillac_pimpin	3
> ONEBADAPPLEARTE	3
> ozzylowrider	3
> lowrid3r	3
> wimone	2
> .L1L CR1M1N4L::	2
> NEMESIS B.C.	2
> big9er	2
> SAC_TOWN	2
> KILLAONEZ111	2
> hot$tuff5964	2
> schwinn1966	2
> Jodoka	2
> 4_ever_green	2
> Spankz	2
> PROPHECY C.C.CEO	2
> D Twist	2
> Ronin	2
> trillryder3	2
> Badass93	2
> 2lowsyn	2
> NorCalLux	2
> MAYHEM	2
> 91PurplePeopleEater	2
> Yogi	2
> SSccrreewwhheeaaDD	2
> deville	2
> BigDbabygirl	2
> unique27	1
> Y U H8TIN	1
> TORONTO-JOE-LUX	1
> SADER20	1
> NY-BOSSMAN	1
> NIMSTER64	1
> lowchevy1989	1
> fatdaddylv	1
> Str8BoucinT&M	1
> chris23	1
> killa lowrider	1
> lowdhotchkiss	1
> MiKLO	1
> gizmo1	1
> ripsta85	1
> runninlow	1
> juan	1
> RO 4 LIFE	1
> MITOS	1
> RAIDERSEQUAL	1
> radicalplastic09	1
> $$waylow59$$	1
> krazymex	1
> B===Donkey Puch	1
> LOWX732	1
> fastcar2o3	1
> BOMBS INC.	1
> ROLLERZONLY 719	1
> sureñosbluez	1
> 1ofaknd	1
> Supaf|y in the Ky	1
> the poor boys	1
> REC	1
> THE_EMPIRE_SAC	1
> 2twisted	1
> Switchblade	1
> OSO 805	1
> toyshopcustoms	1
> 66 schwinn	1
> speedy187	1
> fashizzle manizzle	1
> BIG CHANO	1
> chulow95	1
> BigPoppa	1
> NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS	1
> STREET SWEEPAZ	1
> LilBoyBlue	1
> Cut N 3's	1
> Indio123	1
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 22 2008, 08:46 PM~10004339
> *TonyO	802
> RO-BC	335
> socios b.c. prez	141
> juangotti	122
> GrimReaper	96
> STR8_CLOWN'N	89
> Str8crazy80	87
> drop'em	78
> sic713	70
> kustombuilder	55
> cadillac jay	52
> 76'_SCHWINN	45
> AMB1800	43
> tRiCk oR tReAt 2	41
> noe_from_texas	37
> eric ramos	36
> bad news	34
> casper805	33
> JUSTDEEZ	29
> mchittinswitches	28
> stillspinnin	25
> show-bound	22
> SIC'N'TWISTED	21
> lowriderjoker77	20
> LuxuriouSMontreaL	20
> rubber ducky	17
> Raguness	16
> Lownslow302	16
> LowRider_69	15
> 520_low	15
> EC7Five	15
> FREAKY BEHAVIOR	15
> AZ WAR CHIEF	15
> slo	15
> lowriderwiz	12
> LIL PHX	11
> BABOSO HYDROS	11
> CHILLY WILLY	10
> screwstone_tx	10
> lowlife-biker	10
> G_BALLAH	10
> SA ROLLERZ	10
> DuezPaid	10
> impala65	9
> viejitocencoast	9
> Hermanos of Peace	9
> LILHOBBZ805	9
> CE 707	8
> lowridersfinest	8
> mitchell26	8
> juiced67impala	7
> excalibur	7
> [email protected] 7
> LowerDinU	7
> Rusty193	7
> 86' Chevy	7
> the bone collector	6
> K LoLo	6
> chamuco61	5
> Damu505	5
> SOBER21	5
> MR.559	4
> DJLATIN	4
> The ZONE	4
> pimp	4
> PurpleLicious	4
> luxuriousloc's	4
> Stickz	3
> mortalkombat2	3
> NaturalHighII	3
> kiki	3
> R.O.C	3
> cadillac_pimpin	3
> ONEBADAPPLEARTE	3
> ozzylowrider	3
> lowrid3r	3
> wimone	2
> .L1L CR1M1N4L::	2
> NEMESIS B.C.	2
> big9er	2
> SAC_TOWN	2
> KILLAONEZ111	2
> hot$tuff5964	2
> schwinn1966	2
> Jodoka	2
> 4_ever_green	2
> Spankz	2
> PROPHECY C.C.CEO	2
> D Twist	2
> Ronin	2
> trillryder3	2
> Badass93	2
> 2lowsyn	2
> NorCalLux	2
> MAYHEM	2
> 91PurplePeopleEater	2
> Yogi	2
> SSccrreewwhheeaaDD	2
> deville	2
> BigDbabygirl	2
> unique27	1
> Y U H8TIN	1
> TORONTO-JOE-LUX	1
> SADER20	1
> NY-BOSSMAN	1
> NIMSTER64	1
> lowchevy1989	1
> fatdaddylv	1
> Str8BoucinT&M	1
> chris23	1
> killa lowrider	1
> lowdhotchkiss	1
> MiKLO	1
> gizmo1	1
> ripsta85	1
> runninlow	1
> juan	1
> RO 4 LIFE	1
> MITOS	1
> RAIDERSEQUAL	1
> radicalplastic09	1
> $$waylow59$$	1
> krazymex	1
> B===Donkey Puch	1
> LOWX732	1
> fastcar2o3	1
> BOMBS INC.	1
> ROLLERZONLY 719	1
> sureñosbluez	1
> 1ofaknd	1
> Supaf|y in the Ky	1
> the poor boys	1
> REC	1
> THE_EMPIRE_SAC	1
> 2twisted	1
> Switchblade	1
> OSO 805	1
> toyshopcustoms	1
> 66 schwinn	1
> speedy187	1
> fashizzle manizzle	1
> BIG CHANO	1
> chulow95	1
> BigPoppa	1
> NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS	1
> STREET SWEEPAZ	1
> LilBoyBlue	1
> Cut N 3's	1
> Indio123	1
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## TonyO

A customer crown getting cut now:


----------



## Str8crazy80

did you ever git a chance to talk to the chromer?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 22 2008, 01:48 PM~10005039
> *A customer crown getting cut now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LowRider_69

have you shipped the steering wheel yet?


----------



## AMB1800

sow whats up with my shit? if it would be a complicated design i would understand why it takes long time to cut but in this case it isn't a complicated design :uh: 

i could have cut them out myself and even get them plated in these 3 months you're working on it :uh: wheres the 1day turn arround time you said once to WMW now hu?


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 23 2008, 06:35 AM~10010766
> *sow whats up with my shit? if it would be a complicated design i would understand why it takes long time to cut but in this case it isn't a complicated design  :uh:
> 
> i could have cut them out myself and even get them plated in these 3 months you're working on it :uh:  wheres the 1day turn arround time you said once to WMW now hu?
> *



:0


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 23 2008, 03:52 PM~10010897
> *:0
> *


yeah sick and tired of waiting, shows are startin and don't even have shit done!!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

so how is the design goin tony


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 23 2008, 07:35 AM~10010766
> *sow whats up with my shit? if it would be a complicated design i would understand why it takes long time to cut but in this case it isn't a complicated design  :uh:
> 
> i could have cut them out myself and even get them plated in these 3 months you're working on it :uh:  wheres the 1day turn arround time you said once to WMW now hu?
> *


 :0


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 22 2008, 06:30 PM~10006473
> *have you shipped the steering wheel yet?
> *


????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

:angry: 

??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 23 2008, 11:07 AM~10011345
> *????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> :angry:
> 
> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


 :0


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 23 2008, 07:35 AM~10010766
> *sow whats up with my shit? if it would be a complicated design i would understand why it takes long time to cut but in this case it isn't a complicated design  :uh:
> 
> i could have cut them out myself and even get them plated in these 3 months you're working on it :uh:  wheres the 1day turn arround time you said once to WMW now hu?
> *


bad cust service


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## 817Lowrider

laggin oh shit!!1


----------



## LowRider_69

its been like 3-4 months and da stearin wheel still at the cutters too??


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 23 2008, 02:16 PM~10012230
> *its been like 3-4 months  and da stearin wheel still at the cutters too??
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 23 2008, 02:16 PM~10012230
> *its been like 3-4 months  and da stearin wheel still at the cutters too??
> *


yo you should have came to who is in your SIG :biggrin: :0


----------



## RO-BC

first off D LETS NOT START THIS WHERE U GONNA COME IN OUR TOPIC POSTING SMART ASS COMMENTS AIGHT KEEP IT COOL SECOND AMB I WILL HIT UP TONY FOR YOU BRO NEXT TIME HIT ME UP AND I WILL GET IT STR8 FOR U AS FOR U SLO KEEP YOUR MOUF SHUT TOO YALL ****** ALWAYS TRYIN TO BOMB ON SOMEBODY. MAN IM IN THE MOOD TO FIGHT TONIGHT TOO SO WHO WANTS SOME LOL


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 23 2008, 11:16 PM~10015389
> *first off D LETS NOT START THIS WHERE U GONNA COME IN OUR TOPIC POSTING SMART ASS COMMENTS AIGHT KEEP IT COOL SECOND AMB I WILL HIT UP TONY FOR YOU BRO NEXT TIME HIT ME UP AND I WILL GET IT STR8 FOR U AS FOR U SLO KEEP YOUR MOUF SHUT TOO YALL ****** ALWAYS TRYIN TO BOMB ON SOMEBODY. MAN IM IN THE MOOD TO FIGHT TONIGHT TOO SO WHO WANTS SOME LOL
> *


your partner always does that to him. :uh:


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 24 2008, 12:31 AM~10015487
> *your partner always does that to him.  :uh:
> *


x1,000,000 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 23 2008, 11:16 PM~10015389
> *first off D LETS NOT START THIS WHERE U GONNA COME IN OUR TOPIC POSTING SMART ASS COMMENTS AIGHT KEEP IT COOL SECOND AMB I WILL HIT UP TONY FOR YOU BRO NEXT TIME HIT ME UP AND I WILL GET IT STR8 FOR U AS FOR U SLO KEEP YOUR MOUF SHUT TOO YALL ****** ALWAYS TRYIN TO BOMB ON SOMEBODY. MAN IM IN THE MOOD TO FIGHT TONIGHT TOO SO WHO WANTS SOME LOL
> *


hey go take a chill pill bro i was talking to LOWRIDER_69 not talking shit just clown'n him lol so do not act all hard cause your boy is slipping up :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 23 2008, 11:31 PM~10015487
> *your partner always does that to him.  :uh:
> *


 :yes: :yes: it is ok for them to do it they are KINGS og custom parts :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 23 2008, 10:31 PM~10015487
> *your partner always does that to him.  :uh:
> *


yeah well my partner has his reasons but ya know mabey to prevent it d shouldnt say nutin back either way yall dont want me to get on the same trip they got with each other cause i got an arsenal of things i could put out there but i wont


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800+Feb 23 2008, 04:35 PM~10010766-->
> 
> 
> 
> sow whats up with my shit? if it would be a complicated design i would understand why it takes long time to cut but in this case it isn't a complicated design  :uh:
> 
> i could have cut them out myself and even get them plated in these 3 months you're working on it :uh:  wheres the 1day turn arround time you said once to WMW now hu?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit will get done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 07:23 PM~10011199
> *so how is the design goin tony
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its going good I'll have a proof for you next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'[email protected] 23 2008, 07:31 PM~10011234
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuck you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 09:30 PM~10011730
> *bad cust service
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> start your own business and let's see how you deal with the pressure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 10:52 PM~10012099
> *laggin oh shit!!1
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 11:16 PM~10012230
> *its been like 3-4 months  and da stearin wheel still at the cutters too??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude shit happens alright it was cut and done when it was posted and Taco said the shit is too big, I've had 20 orders since then and it just hasn't been recut. Its the next thing in the que to get cut and yes I did put it off since then because I am unmotivated when it comes to redoing shit.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 24 2008, 12:33 AM~10012624
> *yo you should have came to who is in your SIG  :biggrin:  :0
> *


fuck you motherfucking shady ass businessman with the fat ass fucking wife and ugly ass motherfucking bull **** girlfriend :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

go to sleep homie.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2008, 11:34 AM~10016376
> *go to sleep homie.
> *


this is the only time I had today to get on here. I had 2 people callin me tellin me I had to do damage control. I get fucked up over a few orders and they come back to haunt me ya know? I try my best but people act and think that TNT and layitlow are my lifeline.

I got full time work, TNT, full time school, and a bunch of other drama I got going on right now. I'm doing the best I can and people got to constantly hammer me ya know? :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 AM~10016372
> * :uh:
> *


 :dunno: LOL sup tony


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 AM~10016372
> *shit will get done
> Its going good I'll have a proof for you next week
> fuck you
> start your own business and let's see how you deal with the pressure
> :uh:
> Dude shit happens alright  it was cut and done when it was posted and Taco said the shit is too big, I've had 20 orders since then and it just hasn't been recut.  Its the next thing in the que to get cut and yes I did put it off since then because I am unmotivated when it comes to redoing shit.
> fuck you motherfucking shady ass businessman with the fat ass fucking wife and ugly ass motherfucking bull **** girlfriend  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 24 2008, 03:07 AM~10016469
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


take your ass to sleep


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 24 2008, 03:29 AM~10016508
> *take your ass to sleep
> *


shit if my phone would stop ringing i would :angry:


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 24 2008, 02:34 AM~10016521
> *shit if my phone would stop ringing i would  :angry:
> *



d seriously fool stop instagating before i tell everyone about ur get rich plan dude stop and tony dont trip just get the shit done


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 24 2008, 11:29 AM~10017311
> *d seriously fool stop instagating before i tell everyone about ur get rich plan dude stop and tony dont trip just get the shit done
> *


get rich plan i would like to hear this one dude?????? and how i am instagating i replyed to gotti :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 24 2008, 08:39 PM~10017342
> *get rich plan i would like to hear this one dude?????? and how i am instagating i replyed to gotti  :uh:
> *


Dude you're the type of pussy that likes to kick people when they're down well guess what bro we ain't never been down.

Yes we got AMB and Lowrider69 pissed because we lagged. Ok so that's 2 small orders out of how many? Dude I'm only human I fuck from time to time but I tell you what they will be comped a free crown each for their hassle and time. You think we don't hook up OUR homies? :uh: 

That's it done deal it will be taken care of. You're over there laughing and clowning but the joke's on you bro, this ain't shit to bounce back from.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 24 2008, 01:42 AM~10016420
> *this is the only time I had today to get on here.  I had 2 people callin me tellin me I had to do damage control.  I get fucked up over a few orders and they come back to haunt me ya know?  I try my best but people act and think that TNT and layitlow are my lifeline.
> 
> I got full time work, TNT, full time school, and a bunch of other drama I got going on right now.  I'm doing the best I can and people got to constantly hammer me ya know?  :angry:
> *


great


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 24 2008, 11:23 PM~10022000
> *Dude you're the type of pussy that likes to kick people when they're down well guess what bro we ain't never been down.
> 
> Yes we got AMB and Lowrider69 pissed because we lagged.  Ok so that's 2 small orders out of how many?  Dude I'm only human I fuck from time to time but I tell you what they will be comped a free crown each for their hassle and time.  You think we don't hook up OUR homies?  :uh:
> 
> That's it done deal it will be taken care of.  You're over there laughing and clowning but the joke's on you bro, this ain't shit to bounce back from.
> *


dude you came in my topic non-stop talking shit about everything i do i have NEVER dogged you dude you are fucking nuts you need a shrink tony really cause you trying to make it look like i am trying to talk shit and never have i was JOKING with lowrider_69 it was nothing to do with you and me laughing at you cause you was TALKING SHIT ABOUT MY WIFE AND GF dude that is str8 bitch to talk about a man family so i laughed beside fight cause i told TACO i was done :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey tony unlike you i could careless about your business why you say i am talking shit is thats what you do sorry i am better than that to make fun or talk shit about your business


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 25 2008, 08:33 AM~10022069
> *hey tony unlike you i could careless about your business why you say i am talking shit is thats what you do sorry i am better than that to make fun or talk shit about your business
> *


Dude you always talk shit about me so STFU


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 24 2008, 10:44 PM~10022142
> *Dude you always talk shit about me  so STFU
> *


I think you started it. :|


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 24 2008, 11:44 PM~10022142
> *Dude you always talk shit about me  so STFU
> *


dude i do not talk shit about you till you start in on me in MY topic tony he started this beef with me i used to call you my homie but you got pissest off on something and started but really bro i do not dog you i do not come in your topic talking shit about your stuff or your famliy thats you so now you are trying to flip it on me to make your self look good so i did not start it :uh:


----------



## RO-BC

JUST KILL IT ALREADY FUK MAN THE ONLY PEOPLE ON LAYITLOW WHO SHOULD ARGUE IS ME AND MATT LUGO JUST DROP THE PARTS ARE BEING TAKEN CARE OF


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 24 2008, 11:09 PM~10022385
> *JUST KILL IT ALREADY FUK MAN THE ONLY PEOPLE ON LAYITLOW WHO SHOULD ARGUE IS ME AND MATT LUGO JUST DROP THE PARTS ARE BEING TAKEN CARE OF
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 25 2008, 12:09 AM~10022385
> *JUST KILL IT ALREADY FUK MAN THE ONLY PEOPLE ON LAYITLOW WHO SHOULD ARGUE IS ME AND MATT LUGO JUST DROP THE PARTS ARE BEING TAKEN CARE OF
> *


i told you on the phone i was done but he comes on here talking more shit boo wooing about how i talk shit when it is him :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 25 2008, 08:56 AM~10022260
> *dude i do not talk shit about you till you start in on me in MY topic tony he started this beef with me i used to call you my homie but you got pissest off on something and started but really bro i do not dog you i do not come in your topic talking shit about your stuff or your famliy thats you so now you are trying to flip it on me to make your self look good so i did not start it :uh:
> *


I read this and all I see is blah blah blah I'm a big fat liar :uh: 


Dude give it up already damn


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 22 2008, 01:41 PM~10005396
> *did you ever git a chance to talk to the chromer?
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

fighting again cabrones. :angry:


----------



## RO-BC

ok im putting this out right now so listen up the chromer is backed up right now ok do to tech difficulty if ya need to contact him his number is on tonyo's signiture so call him up and find out for yourselves it has nuting to do with me or tony now


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Feb 25 2008, 10:11 PM~10025327-->
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your part has been at the chrome shop over a month, I'm having problems getting a hold of the guy myself
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kustombuilder_@Feb 25 2008, 10:14 PM~10025344
> *fighting again cabrones. :angry:
> *


I'm putting you on time out :buttkick:


:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 25 2008, 01:32 PM~10025544
> *Your part has been at the chrome shop over a month, I'm having problems getting a hold of the guy myself
> I'm putting you on time out :buttkick:
> :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 25 2008, 01:09 AM~10022385
> *JUST KILL IT ALREADY FUK MAN THE ONLY PEOPLE ON LAYITLOW WHO SHOULD ARGUE IS ME AND MATT LUGO JUST DROP THE PARTS ARE BEING TAKEN CARE OF
> *


----------



## RO-BC

like i said the chromer is having some tech dificulties so yall be patient he aint lagging its he cant do anything right now


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 25 2008, 11:36 PM~10026097
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## TonyO

TTT for the BIG BOYS who are serious about showing high end quality bikes. Aint nothin little about my customers, they dont mess around they're in it to win it :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 25 2008, 02:36 PM~10026097
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup tnt


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 26 2008, 12:45 AM~10026619
> *
> *



That chair is for you bubba


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 25 2008, 04:07 PM~10026753
> *That chair is for you bubba
> *


im to big.i wont fit.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 26 2008, 01:09 AM~10026773
> *im to big.i wont fit.
> *


I'm gonna have to get you a laser cut one


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 25 2008, 04:11 PM~10026783
> *I'm gonna have to get you a laser cut one
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 25 2008, 03:09 PM~10026773
> *im to big.i wont fit.
> *


 :yes: :buttkick:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 25 2008, 06:24 PM~10027796
> *:yes:  :buttkick:
> *


 :0


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 14 2008, 07:51 AM~9689755
> *New forks cut out for a customer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNT doing it big already and its only been 2 weeks in 2008
> *


heres of a pic of them plated and engraved :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

:wave:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Feb 25 2008, 09:55 PM~10029826
> *heres of a pic of them plated and engraved :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 they look good :cheesy: are these for your trike


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Feb 25 2008, 11:40 PM~10031499
> *:0 they look good  :cheesy: are these for your trike
> *


 :yes: thanks bro hows your trike coming along?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Feb 26 2008, 01:00 AM~10031686
> *:yes: thanks bro hows your trike coming along?
> *



IM JUST TRYING TO GET THE FRAME PAINTED SO FAR ITS SILVER WITH GOLD FLAKES AND I STARTED TO MASK THE FRAME SO IF EVERYTHING GOES ALRIGHT I SHOULD BE GOOD


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Feb 25 2008, 09:55 PM~10029826
> *heres of a pic of them plated and engraved :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much does engraving usally run


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Feb 25 2008, 09:55 PM~10029826
> *heres of a pic of them plated and engraved :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much does engraving usally run


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 26 2008, 09:48 AM~10033407
> *how much does engraving usally run
> *


It depends on the engraver.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 26 2008, 08:04 PM~10033503
> *It depends on the engraver.
> *


:yes:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

any word on my parts brotha?????


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 27 2008, 04:54 AM~10037470
> *any word on my parts brotha?????
> *


They were cut and shipped last I heard. I gotta get with my cutter to see where he's at on things, he lagged on me with some things in this last order


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 27 2008, 07:58 AM~10041190
> *
> *


x2


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 27 2008, 10:27 AM~10041695
> *x2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 26 2008, 07:48 PM~10033407
> *how much does engraving usally run
> *


The thing that sets these and Jay's parts apart are they are fully engraved on BOTH sides. If you went to an engraver and asked for that you'd be looking at $800 minimum for that much engraving.


----------



## TonyO

LIl Devil still for sale. Buyer still hasnt come through and I'm not going to wait forever, first person who gives me what I want takes it




























Training wheels are gold plated and engraved.


----------



## TonyO

Here's the CADs of the TNT parts on Lil Devil so you can see the designs:

Handlebars:










Forks:










Sissybar:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 27 2008, 02:18 PM~10042858
> *Here's the CADs of the TNT parts on Lil Devil so you can see the designs:
> 
> Handlebars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sissybar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 27 2008, 01:15 PM~10042832
> *LIl Devil still for sale.  Buyer still hasnt come through and I'm not going to wait forever, first person who gives me what I want takes it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Training wheels are gold plated and engraved.
> *


how much without the tnt parts?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2008, 01:21 PM~10042876
> *how much without the tnt parts?
> *


x2


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 27 2008, 02:24 PM~10042896
> *x2
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2008, 11:21 PM~10042876
> *how much without the tnt parts?
> *


Why you gotta be like that? :twak: :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 27 2008, 02:39 PM~10042961
> *Why you gotta be like that?  :twak:  :angry:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 27 2008, 02:39 PM~10042961
> *Why you gotta be like that?  :twak:  :angry:
> *


maybe he has twisted parts for it :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

Either way the bike is for sale WITH or WITHOUT the TNT parts. Hell I'll keep them for myself for one of my Lil Tigers and do a street custom 12" with them.

PM for pricing.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 27 2008, 01:39 PM~10042961
> *Why you gotta be like that?  :twak:  :angry:
> *


I think your the only one that doesnt want to admit it.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 27 2008, 02:42 PM~10042981
> *Either way the bike is for sale WITH or WITHOUT the TNT parts.  Hell I'll just give it to my buddy KB.
> 
> PM for pricing.
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2008, 11:43 PM~10042994
> *I think your the only one that doesnt want to admit it.
> *


I'm gonna pull a Socios and say :| to that


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 27 2008, 02:47 PM~10043019
> *I'm gonna pull a Socios and say :| to that
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I guess the truth hurts.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 27 2008, 02:15 PM~10042832
> *LIl Devil still for sale.  Buyer still hasnt come through and I'm not going to wait forever, first person who gives me what I want takes it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Training wheels are gold plated and engraved.
> *


what kind of display did you have on it?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 28 2008, 12:01 AM~10043127
> *what kind of display did you have on it?
> *


Its just a little 3 piece display, two squre biscuit tuck floor pieces and the bike sits on a twisted rail on a box, there's no turntable for it.


----------



## TonyO




----------



## lowridersfinest

y you sellin it


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 27 2008, 02:34 PM~10043347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS IT STILL FOR SALE :0 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest+Feb 28 2008, 01:12 PM~10048565-->
> 
> 
> 
> y you sellin it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bored with it
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SOBER21_@Feb 28 2008, 02:42 PM~10048640
> *IS IT STILL FOR SALE :0  :0
> *



Sale pending on the frame and fenders. The only thing I'm going to sell off of it now are the TNT parts. Handlebars, Sissybar, and Forks $250 shipped. They're already plated. As you know (cough cough Socios cuz I know you'll bust this out) the handlebars are just bolted on with tape around the center bar so if you want those fine if not I'll toss them away and sell the forks and sissybar together.

These are perfect for you Lil Tiger Build off people, they're already plated. The plating is not the best but hey they're plated and plating cost me $150 alone on those parts so the buyer is getting a steal of a deal on these.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## TonyO

New parts new parts new parts :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

posted on myspace page


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 28 2008, 06:51 AM~10048843
> *Sale pending on the frame and fenders.  The only thing I'm going to sell off of it now are the TNT parts.  Handlebars, Sissybar, and Forks $250 shipped.  They're already plated.  As you know (cough cough Socios cuz I know you'll bust this out) the handlebars are just bolted on with tape around the center bar so if you want those fine if not I'll toss them away and sell the forks and sissybar together.
> 
> These are perfect for you Lil Tiger Build off people, they're already plated.  The plating is not the best but hey they're plated and plating cost me $150 alone on those parts so the buyer is getting a steal of a deal on these.
> *


 :|


----------



## RO-BC

omg tony u suck


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 28 2008, 07:57 PM~10049716
> *posted on myspace page
> *


Ain't nobody got crowns like that out there brotha. Its not that they can't do them its that they just haven't been done. Like I said bro we're like the Howard Stern of laser cut parts, anybody can do them its just that we happen to pioneer a lot of these things and we do them right.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 28 2008, 10:56 AM~10049708
> *New parts new parts new parts  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that bottom one is crazy looking :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 28 2008, 08:09 PM~10049789
> *that bottom one is crazy looking  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks. I wanted to get down on the detail on that one and I had to get a crown for Pirate bike and the top one is to match the set for that customer for the steering wheel, forks, and sissybar :thumbsup:

I think I'm going to call that style the "dip'N low crown" cuz the way they're designed the crown isn't gonna be straight ya see what I mean? :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 28 2008, 11:14 AM~10049808
> *Thanks.  I wanted to get down on the detail on that one and I had to get a crown for Pirate bike and the top one is to match the set for that customer for the steering wheel, forks, and sissybar :thumbsup:
> *


looking good


----------



## TonyO




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 28 2008, 11:14 AM~10049815
> *looking good
> *


x2.the parts.not you. :ugh:


----------



## 713WildBill




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 28 2008, 11:39 AM~10049952
> *x2.the parts.not you. :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 28 2008, 11:41 AM~10049969
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

still got a set of these for sale and blade steer wheels too


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 28 2008, 11:42 AM~10049984
> *still got a set of these for sale and blade steer wheels too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


interesting


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 28 2008, 08:39 PM~10049952
> *x2.the parts.not you. :ugh:
> *


Thanks I know I'm a handsome guy and all


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 28 2008, 11:44 AM~10049998
> *Thanks I know I'm a handsome guy and all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


en la madre. :0 
cover your face with the plaque. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 28 2008, 08:47 PM~10050024
> *en la madre. :0
> cover your face with the plaque. :biggrin:
> *


Don't make me TonyOwn your ass it would be embrassing :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 28 2008, 11:49 AM~10050034
> *Don't make me TonyOwn your ass it would be embrassing  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh.my eyez.


----------



## the poor boys

:roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Feb 28 2008, 12:10 PM~10050201
> *dam tony.your hot.
> *


 :0


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 28 2008, 10:28 AM~10050306
> *:0
> *


 :angry: go back to work. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Feb 28 2008, 12:32 PM~10050329
> *:angry:  go back to work.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 28 2008, 10:44 AM~10049998
> *Thanks I know I'm a handsome guy and all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lok at the dude on the left above the chick..
lookin at tony like " look at this ***" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2008, 12:36 PM~10050357
> *lok at the dude on the left above the chick..
> lookin at tony like " look at this ***" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


the one on top with the shades on is like.hmmm.he is hot. :0


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 28 2008, 10:32 AM~10050333
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Drop'em

TonyO sleeping in line-up at the HOUSTON show


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2008, 09:36 PM~10050357
> *lok at the dude on the left above the chick..
> lookin at tony like " look at this ***" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Feb 28 2008, 09:37 PM~10050367-->
> 
> 
> 
> the one on top with the shades on is like.hmmm.he is hot. :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why you guys gotta be talkin shit bout my club members? :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drop'em_@Feb 28 2008, 10:31 PM~10050750
> *TonyO sleeping in line-up at the HOUSTON show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yep I was tired and bored. There was a diesal truck with its engine on and exhaust in my face too.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Feb 28 2008, 09:28 PM~10050306-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-the poor boys_@Feb 28 2008, 09:32 PM~10050329
> *:angry:  go back to work.  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :buttkick:


----------



## TonyO

Another new crown. Posted with permission by the customer. This is a JustDeezine :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 28 2008, 01:31 PM~10050750
> *TonyO sleeping in line-up at the HOUSTON show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sleeping on the fuckin job.real nice tony.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 28 2008, 03:18 PM~10051521
> *Another new crown.  Posted with permission by the customer.  This is a JustDeezine :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that came out nice is that for the 12" :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Feb 29 2008, 12:19 AM~10051530-->
> 
> 
> 
> sleeping on the fuckin job.real nice tony.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw I was catching up on my sleep :biggrin: I was in line from 3 AM , we got there and there was already like 6 lines formed :banghead:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 29 2008, 12:21 AM~10051537
> *that came out nice is that for the 12"  :0
> *


:no:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 28 2008, 03:28 PM~10051599
> *Naw I was catching up on my sleep  :biggrin:  I was in line from 3 AM , we got there and there was already like 6 lines formed :banghead:
> :no:
> *


 :0


----------



## the poor boys

its mine :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Feb 29 2008, 12:39 AM~10051665
> *its mine :biggrin:
> *


Yep I like that design


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Feb 28 2008, 03:39 PM~10051665
> *its mine :biggrin:
> *


so is that the one you gave me the .cad and said i could add to the flame parts :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 28 2008, 03:45 PM~10051718
> *Yep  I like that design
> *


yea it was design to match my flame line of parts along with some other stuff


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 28 2008, 03:53 PM~10052575
> *so is that the one you gave me the .cad and said i could add to the flame parts :biggrin:
> *


 yes it is. along with the other cads i gave you to add to the flame parts.


----------



## THEREALDOLLEGIRL

TNT IS HOOKIN ME UP ESPECIALLY TACO MMMMHMMMMMMMMM


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Feb 28 2008, 06:06 PM~10052686
> *yes it is. along with the other cads i gave you to add to the flame parts.
> 
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by THEREALDOLLEGIRL_@Feb 29 2008, 03:06 AM~10052690
> *TNT IS HOOKIN ME UP ESPECIALLY TACO MMMMHMMMMMMMMM
> *


Yo yo what up Doll E how you doin? 

Your bike is gonna be our first celebrity build :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC

fuck im so sleepy hey tony i sent u some files fool


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 29 2008, 05:35 PM~10057103
> *fuck im so sleepy hey tony i sent u some files fool
> *


I got them and replied back.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

tony, did i ever send you that last sprocket you asked for? cant remember.


----------



## 713WildBill




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 29 2008, 06:38 PM~10057339
> *tony, did i ever send you that last sprocket you asked for?  cant remember.
> *


Yes and now I need to send you another design for another sprocket CAD


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 29 2008, 10:27 AM~10057568
> *Yes and now I need to send you another design for another sprocket CAD
> *


k. just checking. ready when you are.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 29 2008, 06:38 PM~10057339
> *tony, did i ever send you that last sprocket you asked for?  cant remember.
> *


Email sent


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 29 2008, 09:38 AM~10057339
> *tony, did i ever order that pogo stick i asked for?  cant remember.
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 29 2008, 08:30 PM~10057989
> *:0
> *


post whore :twak:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 29 2008, 11:35 AM~10058033
> *post whore :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 29 2008, 11:35 AM~10058033
> *post whore :twak:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 29 2008, 08:43 PM~10058071
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *


Smiley whore :twak: Oh wait that's Kustombuilder and Socios my bad :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 29 2008, 11:10 AM~10058249
> *Smiley whore :twak:  Oh wait that's Kustombuilder and Socios my bad  :biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 29 2008, 12:10 PM~10058249
> *Smiley whore :twak:  Oh wait that's Kustombuilder and Socios my bad  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: you fail.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 29 2008, 11:30 AM~10057989
> *tony, remember that time that i posted something other than a smiley face?
> 
> 
> 
> neither do i
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 29 2008, 10:03 PM~10058637
> *:biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 29 2008, 01:03 PM~10058637
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

Tony and D logged off at the same time.now they log back in together.what the fuck is really going on. :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 29 2008, 11:29 PM~10059282
> *Tony and D logged off at the same time.now they log back in together.what the fuck is really going on. :0
> *


I think you notice too much :twak:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 29 2008, 02:36 PM~10059319
> *I think you notice too much :twak:
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 29 2008, 11:37 PM~10059323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hno:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 29 2008, 02:36 PM~10059319
> *I think you notice too much :twak:
> *


hell he does not have anything else to do :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 27 2008, 02:15 PM~10042832
> *LIl Devil still for sale.  Buyer still hasnt come through and I'm not going to wait forever, first person who gives me what I want takes it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Training wheels are gold plated and engraved.
> *


how much are you asking tony


----------



## NorthWest Savage

wassup wit my parts?


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## TonyO

Hey whats up guys? Its great to be back. I'll post pics tomorrow of Sunday's show. I must say it was crazy and of course there WILL be shit talk. I got a triple clowning coming don't worry about that.

All I have to say is all 8 Rollerz bikes came, went, and kicked ass. RO Killed taking all 3 Best of Show Trike spots with 2 of those trikes having TNT parts.

5 bikes had TNT parts and all 5 bikes placed. 

Professor X Trike with TNT steering wheel and scissor lift 1st place Full trike and 2nd Best of Show trike

520 Low's trike with TNT forks 1st place Semi Custom trike and 3rd place Best of Show Trike

Pirate bike with all TNT parts 1st place 16" Semi Custom bike

Cadillac Jay's Green Lantern took 2nd place 20" Radical bike with TNT handlebars, steering wheel, forks, and continental kit

Red Fury trike with TNT forks, sissybar, and steering wheel 2nd place Semi Custom Trike

Congrats to all the winners out there :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

Hey whats up guys? Its great to be back. I'll post pics tomorrow of Sunday's show. I must say it was crazy and of course there WILL be shit talk. I got a triple clowning coming don't worry about that.

All I have to say is all 8 Rollerz bikes came, went, and kicked ass. RO Killed taking all 3 Best of Show Trike spots with 2 of those trikes having TNT parts.

5 bikes had TNT parts and all 5 bikes placed. 

Professor X Trike with TNT steering wheel and scissor lift 1st place Full trike and 2nd Best of Show trike

520 Low's trike with TNT forks 1st place Semi Custom trike and 3rd place Best of Show Trike

Pirate bike with all TNT parts 1st place 16" Semi Custom bike

Cadillac Jay's Green Lantern took 2nd place 20" Radical bike with TNT handlebars, steering wheel, forks, and continental kit

Red Fury trike with TNT forks, sissybar, and steering wheel 2nd place Semi Custom Trike

Congrats to all the winners out there :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Mar 1 2008, 04:37 AM~10061045-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much are you asking tony
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $250 shipped for the handlebars, forks, and sissybar
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juiced67impala_@Mar 1 2008, 05:21 AM~10061286
> *wassup wit my parts?
> *


The cutter phucked them up. They're being recut this week. :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 4 2008, 12:33 AM~10083005
> *$250 shipped for the handlebars, forks, and sissybar
> The cutter phucked them up.  They're being recut this week.  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> *The cutter phucked them up. They're being recut this week.  *


okay cool 

congrats on your clubs wins....


----------



## TonyO

TNT will be doing pedals soon and this is the style they will be done in, water jet thick piece up to 1" thick (this one is 3/8") with the thread that you put on the other side of the crank and bolt it on through the other end

Price is yet to be determined on these pieces


----------



## TonyO

All I have to say is all 8 Rollerz bikes came, went, and kicked ass. RO Killed taking all 3 Best of Show Trike spots with 2 of those trikes having TNT parts.

5 bikes had TNT parts and all 5 bikes placed. 

Professor X Trike with TNT steering wheel and scissor lift 1st place Full trike and 2nd Best of Show trike











520 Low's trike with TNT forks 1st place Semi Custom trike and 3rd place Best of Show Trike











TNT forks with Cadillac Jay full engraving on both sides










Pirate bike with all TNT parts 1st place 16" Semi Custom bike










Cadillac Jay's Green Lantern took 2nd place 20" Radical bike with TNT handlebars, steering wheel, forks, and continental kit











Red Fury trike with TNT forks, sissybar, and steering wheel 2nd place Semi Custom Trike











Congrats to all the winners out there :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

Cadillac Jay's paint work. The next Rob Vanderslice? Better watch out DuezPaid this guy learned it on his own :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

here u go tony its hard to see u but here is the pic u wanted


----------



## TonyO

More detail of 520 Low's TNT forks with Cadillac Jay engraving on both sides


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 4 2008, 06:22 PM~10084527
> *here u go tony its hard to see u but here is the pic u wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hell Yeah I traded all of my bikes for that 64 Impala convertable this weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 4 2008, 10:19 AM~10084871
> *Hell Yeah I traded all of my bikes for that 64 Impala convertable this weekend :thumbsup:
> *


yea rite.nobody wants those rusty bikes. :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 4 2008, 09:30 PM~10085856
> *yea rite.nobody wants those rusty bikes. :0
> *


Let me pull a Socios with that comment :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 4 2008, 06:56 AM~10084185
> *TNT will be doing pedals soon and this is the style they will be done in, water jet thick piece up to 1" thick (this one is 3/8") with the thread that you put on the other side of the crank and bolt it on through the other end
> 
> Price is yet to be determined on these pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are you making these out of steel or aluminum?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 4 2008, 11:42 PM~10086738
> *Are you making these out of steel or aluminum?
> *


Can do either metal. The sample are made out of 3/8" thick steel, they're not too heavy


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 4 2008, 01:32 PM~10086658
> *Let me pull a Socios with that comment :|
> *


 :|


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 4 2008, 11:44 PM~10086750
> *:|
> *


you ass clown :roflmao:


----------



## Raguness

Thanks TNT. Good looking out Tony greatly appreciated.  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 4 2008, 02:32 PM~10086658
> *Let me pull a Socios with that comment :|
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 4 2008, 09:09 PM~10089946
> *Thanks TNT.  Good looking out Tony greatly appreciated.   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 4 2008, 10:06 PM~10091117
> *:|
> *


 :| 













































































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 5 2008, 06:09 AM~10089946
> *Thanks TNT.  Good looking out Tony greatly appreciated.   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No problem since your club sponsor failed to produce TonyO had to step up to the plate


----------



## TonyO

TNT with another win


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 4 2008, 06:56 AM~10084185
> *TNT will be doing pedals soon and this is the style they will be done in, water jet thick piece up to 1" thick (this one is 3/8") with the thread that you put on the other side of the crank and bolt it on through the other end
> 
> Price is yet to be determined on these pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THOSE LOOK GOOD TONY HOW MUCH AND WHEN WILL THEY BE AVAILABLE? THEY WILL GO PERFECT ON THE DALLAS COWBOYS TRIKE I AM BUILDING FOR MY SON. HIT ME UP BROTHER.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Mar 5 2008, 10:09 PM~10095027
> *THOSE LOOK GOOD TONY HOW MUCH AND WHEN WILL THEY BE AVAILABLE? THEY WILL GO PERFECT ON THE DALLAS COWBOYS TRIKE I AM BUILDING FOR MY SON. HIT ME UP BROTHER.
> *


Those aren't for sale but I can duplicate them for you no problem. I dont know about pricing on them just yet, still workin on that but I'd have to say less than $100 a pair and by that I dont mean $99.99 :roflmao:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Mar 5 2008, 12:09 PM~10095027
> *THOSE LOOK GOOD TONY HOW MUCH AND WHEN WILL THEY BE AVAILABLE? THEY WILL GO PERFECT ON THE DALLAS COWBOYS TRIKE I AM BUILDING FOR MY SON. HIT ME UP BROTHER.
> *




those look familiar tony?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 5 2008, 11:40 PM~10095818
> *those look familiar tony?
> *


Did I show them to you at that last Tucson show at the Dessert Diamond?


----------



## TonyO

*TNT has partnered up with Cadillac Jay for Engraving. If you like his style and like his quality engraving hit him up for your current parts or if you want TNT to cut a part and have him engrave it let me know so I can get it done. I will be offering turnkey parts if you want engraving and plating done at once I'll be working with a shop or two out of Tucson to get chrome plating done.*


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 5 2008, 01:43 PM~10095856
> *Did I show them to you at that last Tucson show at the Dessert Diamond?
> *



they look like the mirrors u have?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 6 2008, 12:07 AM~10096020
> *they look like the mirrors u have?
> *


I used that exact design to make me some pedals, all my parts gotta match :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

word!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 5 2008, 06:26 AM~10092989
> *TNT with another win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what prize did you win for what?


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 5 2008, 02:12 PM~10096063
> *what prize did you win for what?
> *


1st place semi


----------



## lowlife-biker

nice congrats


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 6 2008, 12:16 AM~10096095
> *1st place semi
> *


1st 16" semi bike


----------



## Drop'em

****



> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 5 2008, 06:26 AM~10092989
> *TNT with another win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Beanerking1

hey Tony your pm is full i need those jpegs asap for that stuff  
send it to me at 
*[email protected]*


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 6 2008, 07:00 AM~10099871
> *hey Tony your pm is full i need those jpegs asap for that stuff
> send it to me at
> [email protected]
> *


Got it you'll get an email in the morning.


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 5 2008, 11:49 PM~10101636
> *Got it you'll get an email in the morning.
> *



:biggrin: GOOD LOOKING OUT BIG DOG


----------



## Drop'em

GOOD MORNING TnT. What going on people


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 6 2008, 05:33 PM~10102750
> *:biggrin: GOOD LOOKING OUT BIG DOG
> *


email sent


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 6 2008, 05:50 PM~10102850
> *GOOD MORNING TnT. What going on people
> *


wassssup?


----------



## RO-BC

TONY IF THAT FOOL STR8BOUNCIN HITS U UP DONT BOTHER DOING SHIT FOR HIM HE IS THAT GUY WHO TOOK THE PLAQUE DESIGN I SPENT MY TIME ON AND TOOK IT TO WICKED AND HAVE THEM CUT IT DATS A BITCH MOVE HE WANTS ANOTHER DESIGN AND I TOLD HIM FUCK OFF I DONT LIKE PEOPLE USING US LIKE THAT ONLY TO TAKE WHAT WE DESIGN TO ANOTHER GUY


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 6 2008, 06:21 PM~10103023
> *TONY IF THAT FOOL STR8BOUNCIN HITS U UP DONT BOTHER DOING SHIT FOR HIM HE IS THAT GUY WHO TOOK THE PLAQUE DESIGN I SPENT MY TIME ON AND TOOK IT TO WICKED AND HAVE THEM CUT IT DATS A BITCH MOVE HE WANTS ANOTHER DESIGN AND I TOLD HIM FUCK OFF I DONT LIKE PEOPLE USING US LIKE THAT ONLY TO TAKE WHAT WE DESIGN TO ANOTHER GUY
> *


ok that coo wit me.


----------



## Str8crazy80

Hey, tony i got MR.559 to talk to the plater for me sence he was going up their. and he told me the forks are done all he needed is an addy or sompthing :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 6 2008, 09:00 PM~10104260
> *Hey, tony i got MR.559 to talk to the plater for me sence he was going up their. and he told me the forks are done all he needed is an addy or sompthing :biggrin:
> *


Yes he needs your address so get that to MR 559 if he's going up there and tell him where to ship it.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 5 2008, 02:36 PM~10095788
> *Those aren't for sale but I can duplicate them for you no problem.  I dont know about pricing on them just yet, still workin on that but I'd have to say less than $100 a pair and by that I dont mean $99.99 :roflmao:
> *


99.95? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 6 2008, 02:03 PM~10105220
> *Yes he needs your address so get that to MR 559 if he's going up there and tell him where to ship it.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Mar 6 2008, 11:04 PM~10105235-->
> 
> 
> 
> 99.95? :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $99.94 :scrutinize:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 11:05 PM~10105248
> *:roflmao:
> *



What's funny about that? Homie is finally gonna get his parts back from plating. I've been waiting to see how they came out myself! These are some of the baddest forks I've done yet!


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 5 2008, 02:24 PM~10096171
> *1st 16" semi bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that thing needs a down crown


----------



## AMB1800

the shit thats funny is that the most logic would be that you would have handled him the adress so that he receives his parts without passing through MR 559  

other then that whatsup with my shit lol :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 6 2008, 02:11 PM~10105311
> *$99.94  :scrutinize:
> What's funny about that?  Homie is finally gonna get his parts back from plating.  I've been waiting to see how they came out myself!  These are some of the baddest forks I've done yet!
> *


 I thought you were being a smart ass with him bro. damn. well it was funnier my way. LOL


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 6 2008, 11:14 PM~10105333
> *the shit thats funny is that the most logic would be that you would have handled him the adress so that he receives his parts without passing through MR 559
> 
> other then that whatsup with my shit lol  :|
> *



OH I know I gave the plater the address when I gave him the forks but he lost it :banghead:

My damn cutter. He shipped out the order that was to go to SA Rollerz and forgot your fender braces because they blended in with his table!! I had this discussion with him 2 weeks ago. By now they should be well on their way to SA Rollerz.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 6 2008, 11:14 PM~10105331
> *that thing needs a down crown
> *


what chu think this is for?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 11:15 PM~10105341
> *I thought you were being a smart ass with him bro. damn. well it was funnier my way. LOL
> *


Funnier now that I was being serious? :roflmao:


----------



## AMB1800

and the manny's parts, do you still have them or where are those?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 6 2008, 11:22 PM~10105406
> *and the manny's parts, do you still have them or where are those?
> *


on their way.


----------



## AMB1800

so actualy you're cutter ships them out without you seeing them? so if they are too big or too small i payed plating for shit since no one checked the size out?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 6 2008, 11:32 PM~10105504
> *so actualy you're cutter ships them out without you seeing them? so if they are too big or too small i payed plating for shit since no one checked the size out?
> *


You are correct sir its a crap shoot! :dunno:


NO MAN!! Come on now, my cutter also builds bikes, he knows what's up and how things are supposed to fit, he has a complete bike that he bases all the parts on and if something dont look or fit right (with the exception of AZ War Chief's forks since my cutter must have slept on that one) then he tells me.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

THOSE FORKS FOR AZ WAR CHIEF WERE SUPPOST TO BE LIKE THAT. HE'S BUILDING A DONK BIKE!WHATCHA KNOW BOUT THAT!! :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 7 2008, 01:16 AM~10106269
> *THOSE FORKS FOR AZ WAR CHIEF WERE SUPPOST TO BE LIKE THAT. HE'S BUILDING A DONK BIKE!WHATCHA KNOW BOUT THAT!! :roflmao:
> *


word


----------



## RO-BC

TACO AT IT AGAIN TOOK ME 2 HOURS TO DO THIS SWEATING MY ASS OFF THIS FRAME IS FOR ONE OF THE GUYS IN CENTRAL CALI CHAPTER


----------



## RO-BC

IT IS AN ORIGINAL FRAME TOO


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up tony, what's up taco?


----------



## ENGRAVER

Taco, pics sent, forward to Tony


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 6 2008, 04:16 PM~10106269
> *THOSE FORKS FOR AZ WAR CHIEF WERE SUPPOST TO BE LIKE THAT. HE'S BUILDING A DONK BIKE!WHATCHA KNOW BOUT THAT!! :roflmao:
> *



STOP GIVING OUT MY SECERTS FIRST THE BOX AND NOW THE FORKS :angry: :angry: :angry: ................. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Mar 7 2008, 02:43 AM~10107003-->
> 
> 
> 
> what's up tony, what's up taco?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatup fooker :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 7 2008, 08:14 AM~10110003
> *STOP GIVING OUT MY SECERTS FIRST THE BOX AND NOW THE FORKS :angry:  :angry:  :angry: ................. :biggrin:
> *


I have a feeling that trike is gonna have a touch of Lil John in it. Gettin Crunk is the title isn't it? :dunno:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 6 2008, 01:20 PM~10105391
> *what chu think this is for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 7 2008, 11:23 PM~10113994
> *:banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 9 2008, 09:23 AM~10124610
> *
> *


Smiley whore :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## TonyO

Another show stopping bike hooked up with a few parts from TNT :thumbsup:

Nice doin business with ya Cadillac Pimpin


----------



## TonyO

Here's the fork design for that bike










I also did matching steering wheel, he left it flat and put it under his other steering wheel, cool idea :thumbsup:

the design was modded a little I dont have the jpg for the final product I thought I did


----------



## lowlife-biker

damn that a crazy design like the way it came out nice cuttin and platin TNT :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 10 2008, 09:29 AM~10133000
> *Another show stopping bike hooked up with a few parts from TNT :thumbsup:
> 
> Nice doin business with ya Cadillac Pimpin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 10 2008, 07:42 PM~10133101
> *damn that a crazy design like the way it came out nice cuttin and platin TNT  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks but we dont take credit for plating, we only do the parts not the plating :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 9 2008, 12:34 AM~10124675
> *Smiley whore :twak: :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 10 2008, 10:41 AM~10133089
> *Here's the fork design for that bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 Thats a crazy design looks good.


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

TNT love the work you do i am getting a set of your forkes


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Mar 11 2008, 03:48 AM~10136507
> *TNT love the work you do i am getting a set of your forkes
> *


Thanks brotha


----------



## TonyO

*TNT will no longer be offering 1 hour, 1 day, or even 1 week turnaround times. Problems with cutters have caused us to revert back to a 3 to 4 week minimum turn around time on parts. I'm sorry but we dont want to make these promises and then get screwed by our cutter lagging on us like he's been doing in the past with some customer's parts. So in order to make everyone happy all we can say is 3 or 4 weeks is our new turnaround time on parts and that's just to get it cut. Shipping will be an additional 4 or 5 days depending on the area you live.

If you think about it that's still not bad. If you got a guy in your city that can cut your parts in half an hour or 45 minutes then go with him because we are not going to make any empty promises that we can't fulfil.

Thank you,

TNT Management staff*


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 12 2008, 10:25 AM~10151096
> *TNT will no longer be offering 1 hour, 1 day, or even 1 week turnaround times.  Problems with cutters have caused us to revert back to a 3 to 4 week minimum turn around time on parts.  I'm sorry but we dont want to make these promises and then get screwed by our cutter lagging on us like he's been doing in the past with some customer's parts.  So in order to make everyone happy all we can say is 3 or 4 weeks is our new turnaround time on parts and that's just to get it cut.  Shipping will be an additional 4 or 5 days depending on the area you live.
> 
> If you think about it that's still not bad.  If you got a guy in your city that can cut your parts in half an hour or 45 minutes then go with him because we are not going to make any empty promises that we can't fulfil.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> TNT Management staff
> *


x2


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 10 2008, 11:29 AM~10133000
> *Another show stopping bike hooked up with a few parts from TNT :thumbsup:
> 
> Nice doin business with ya Cadillac Pimpin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thanks again for the parts cant wait for the other parts im going to get from u...


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 12 2008, 11:25 AM~10151096
> *TNT will no longer be offering 1 hour, 1 day, or even 1 week turnaround times.  Problems with cutters have caused us to revert back to a 3 to 4 week minimum turn around time on parts.  I'm sorry but we dont want to make these promises and then get screwed by our cutter lagging on us like he's been doing in the past with some customer's parts.  So in order to make everyone happy all we can say is 3 or 4 weeks is our new turnaround time on parts and that's just to get it cut.  Shipping will be an additional 4 or 5 days depending on the area you live.
> 
> If you think about it that's still not bad.  If you got a guy in your city that can cut your parts in half an hour or 45 minutes then go with him because we are not going to make any empty promises that we can't fulfil.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> TNT Management staff
> *


sounds like you need a better cutter. :0


----------



## Str8crazy80

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 12 2008, 11:25 AM~10151096
> *TNT will no longer be offering 1 hour, 1 day, or even 1 week turnaround times.  Problems with cutters have caused us to revert back to a 3 to 4 week minimum turn around time on parts.  I'm sorry but we dont want to make these promises and then get screwed by our cutter lagging on us like he's been doing in the past with some customer's parts.  So in order to make everyone happy all we can say is 3 or 4 weeks is our new turnaround time on parts and that's just to get it cut.  Shipping will be an additional 4 or 5 days depending on the area you live.
> 
> If you think about it that's still not bad.  If you got a guy in your city that can cut your parts in half an hour or 45 minutes then go with him because we are not going to make any empty promises that we can't fulfil.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> TNT Management staff
> *


yo homie that is sad to hear you have a pm homie


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 12 2008, 11:13 PM~10152127
> *yo homie that is sad to hear you have a pm homie
> *


I know man but the quality will never go down its just a matter of getting things cut in a decent amount of time.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 12 2008, 02:22 PM~10152220
> *I know man but the quality will never go down its just a matter of getting things cut in a decent amount of time.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 12 2008, 09:25 AM~10151096
> *TNT will no longer be offering 1 hour, 1 day, or even 1 week turnaround times.  Problems with cutters have caused us to revert back to a 3 to 4 week minimum turn around time on parts.  I'm sorry but we dont want to make these promises and then get screwed by our cutter lagging on us like he's been doing in the past with some customer's parts.  So in order to make everyone happy all we can say is 3 or 4 weeks is our new turnaround time on parts and that's just to get it cut.  Shipping will be an additional 4 or 5 days depending on the area you live.
> 
> If you think about it that's still not bad.  If you got a guy in your city that can cut your parts in half an hour or 45 minutes then go with him because we are not going to make any empty promises that we can't fulfil.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> TNT Management staff
> *


that wat you told me about a month ago.......


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 12 2008, 10:25 AM~10151096
> *TNT will no longer be offering 1 hour, 1 day, or even 1 week turnaround times.  Problems with cutters have caused us to revert back to a 3 to 4 week minimum turn around time on parts.  I'm sorry but we dont want to make these promises and then get screwed by our cutter lagging on us like he's been doing in the past with some customer's parts.  So in order to make everyone happy all we can say is 3 or 4 weeks is our new turnaround time on parts and that's just to get it cut.  Shipping will be an additional 4 or 5 days depending on the area you live.
> 
> If you think about it that's still not bad.  If you got a guy in your city that can cut your parts in half an hour or 45 minutes then go with him because we are not going to make any empty promises that we can't fulfil.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> TNT Management staff
> *




your quality is worth the wate man ans so are the prices


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 13 2008, 04:02 AM~10154042
> *that wat you told me about a month ago.......
> *


Your stuff was cut and being shipped out today or tomorrow


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 13 2008, 05:50 AM~10157958
> *Your stuff was cut and being shipped out today or tomorrow
> *


that cool im not worried quality parts are not made superfast.............

imma gonna make another order soon


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 13 2008, 05:21 PM~10158074
> *that cool im not worried quality parts are not made superfast.............
> 
> imma gonna make another order soon
> *


Word your next order will be faster trust me. This first order had some delays since the part was cut wrong the first time.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 13 2008, 08:48 AM~10158227
> *Word  your next order will be faster trust me.  This first order had some delays since the part was cut wrong the first time.
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder

1,2 to your chin.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 14 2008, 09:19 PM~10167643
> *1,2 to your chin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80

i'm looking for sponsers for our carshow aug. 9th it's part of wego would you be intrested?? www.longviewcarshow.com


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 15 2008, 07:09 AM~10171864
> *i'm looking for sponsers for our carshow aug. 9th it's part of wego would you be intrested??    www.longviewcarshow.com
> *


What's involved in being a sponsor for that show?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 14 2008, 10:09 PM~10171864
> *i'm looking for sponsers for our carshow aug. 9th it's part of wego would you be intrested??    www.longviewcarshow.com
> *


 :0


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 14 2008, 11:25 PM~10172749
> *What's involved in being a sponsor for that show?
> *


money?.... it starts at $100 for a silver sponser and goes up from their. the more money you put up to sponser the show more recognition you git on everything we do (signs,banners,carshow website,e-mails,ect..)


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 15 2008, 12:35 PM~10173516
> *money?.... it starts at $100 for a silver sponser and goes up from their. the more money you put up to sponser the show more recognition you git on everything we do (signs,banners,carshow website,e-mails,ect..)
> *


PM the other prices let me talk to Taco and see if he can front some money.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 15 2008, 07:36 PM~10176648
> *PM the other prices let me talk to Taco and see if he can front some money.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 15 2008, 05:36 PM~10176648
> *PM the other prices let me talk to Taco and see if he can front some money.
> *


will do :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 15 2008, 05:36 PM~10176648
> *PM the other prices let me talk to Taco and see if he can front some money.
> *


hahahahahahahah dats funny u mother fucker u lol

i think what ya mean tony is hit up taco cause taco is the one trying to get shit crackin lol

hit me up homie lets chat a lil bit


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 17 2008, 09:40 AM~10186456
> *hahahahahahahah dats funny u mother fucker u lol
> 
> i think what ya mean tony is hit up taco cause taco is the one trying to get shit crackin lol
> 
> hit me up homie lets chat a lil bit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 17 2008, 05:40 PM~10186456
> *hahahahahahahah dats funny u mother fucker u lol
> 
> i think what ya mean tony is hit up taco cause taco is the one trying to get shit crackin lol
> 
> hit me up homie lets chat a lil bit
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 17 2008, 06:03 PM~10186578
> *:biggrin:
> *



Bone Collector?


----------



## Str8crazy80

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG

JUST STOPPING BYE BROTHERZ


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 17 2008, 08:10 PM~10187338
> *JUST STOPPING BYE BROTHERZ
> *


Whats up bROtha?


----------



## kustombuilder

Tony is a stud.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 19 2008, 03:10 AM~10199987
> *Tony is a stud.
> 
> *



Yeah I know brotha


----------



## Raguness

I beg to differ.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 18 2008, 06:32 PM~10200185
> *I beg to differ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## LowRider_69

any updates? :biggrin: :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 18 2008, 06:32 PM~10200185
> *I beg to differ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 19 2008, 03:32 AM~10200185
> *I beg to differ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


All I got to say is at least my crack wasnt hanging out :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC

we all need to take tony shopping to get him geared up the right way who wears tommy belts anymore


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 18 2008, 05:16 PM~10200026
> *Yeah I know brotha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tony lookin all swole lol someone must of photochopped that lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 19 2008, 05:43 PM~10204220
> *we all need to take tony shopping to get him geared up the right way who wears tommy belts anymore
> *


ok Vanity Fair

:uh:


----------



## RO-BC

u would mention vanity fair wouldnt u i wanna see tony with a fade baggy jeans a grill and at least a 2x shirt


----------



## TonyO

Finally got pics for you guys

Lowrider 69 here's your new steering wheel piece Taco will be doing the base










Here's your complimentary crown for being so patient











AMB 1800 here's your braces










Here's the customer's crown but he wasnt waiting forever on this piece I think I posted it already but here's a pic of it bent










Poor Boys here's your badge


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

Tony O you got some really nice work man


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2008, 11:15 AM~10205815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what does this say?


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2008, 11:15 AM~10205815
> *Finally got pics for you guys
> 
> Lowrider 69 here's your new steering wheel piece  Taco will be doing the base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's your complimentary crown for being so patient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMB 1800 here's your braces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the customer's crown but he wasnt waiting forever on this piece  I think I posted it already but here's a pic of it bent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Boys here's your badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 looks good tonyo. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas

good stuff tony, i take back everything i said about you, 























nah never mind, but good stuff


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2008, 02:21 PM~10205864
> *what does this say?
> *


Chepes Its a home girls restaurant


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2008, 12:15 PM~10205815
> *Finally got pics for you guys
> 
> Lowrider 69 here's your new steering wheel piece  Taco will be doing the base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's your complimentary crown for being so patient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMB 1800 here's your braces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the customer's crown but he wasnt waiting forever on this piece  I think I posted it already but here's a pic of it bent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Boys here's your badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice tony :biggrin: i like the down crown the first one


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2008, 12:15 PM~10205815
> *Finally got pics for you guys
> 
> Lowrider 69 here's your new steering wheel piece  Taco will be doing the base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's your complimentary crown for being so patient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMB 1800 here's your braces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the customer's crown but he wasnt waiting forever on this piece  I think I posted it already but here's a pic of it bent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Boys here's your badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking nice tony i love that down crown


----------



## RO-BC

ITS ABOUT TIME TONY GOT SOMETHING RIGHT LOL JUST KIDDING


----------



## TonyO

Poor boys here's your other parts



















Another speedy job from TNT :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC

LOOKIE LOOKIE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

3 Members: STR8_CLOWN'N, *TonyO, RO-BC*

wuz up guys


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2008, 01:57 PM~10206718
> *Poor boys here's your other parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another speedy job from TNT :thumbsup:
> *


nice i am going to love the steering wheel on my gf new bike :biggrin: got to love the flame stuff


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 19 2008, 10:42 PM~10206613
> *looking nice tony i love that down crown
> *


Hell yeah I'd like to mass produce something like that


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2008, 01:59 PM~10206737
> *Hell yeah I'd like to mass produce something like that
> *


it would be a good saler hell i might even buy one


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 19 2008, 10:57 PM~10206721
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKIE LOOKIE
> *


Damn dude that looks JUST like the one FNR sells with the Lowrider Collection stamped on it and everything


----------



## Drop'em

SO HAVE THE PARTS BEEN SHIPPED TO BELGIUM, MR. SPEEDY PARTS


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2008, 01:07 PM~10206796
> *Damn dude that looks JUST like the one FNR sells with the Lowrider Collection stamped on it and everything
> *


WRONG U FUKTARD IT SAYS TACO COLLECTION DAMN U ALWAYS TRYIN TO BE FUNNY LOL


----------



## Drop'em

TTT


> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 19 2008, 01:10 PM~10206820
> *SO HAVE THE PARTS BEEN SHIPPED TO BELGIUM, MR. SPEEDY PARTS
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Mar 19 2008, 09:21 PM~10205855
> *Tony O you got some really nice work man
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

PMs were sent out to TnT and I havent gotten a responce yet. So if yall dont want me to go public respond back in the next 5 minutes or I will be the biggest hater and go public


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 19 2008, 02:17 PM~10206888
> *PMs were sent out to TnT and I havent gotten a responce yet. So if yall dont want me to go public respond back in the next 5 minutes or I will be the biggest hater and go public
> *


 :0


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2008, 12:57 PM~10206718
> *Poor boys here's your other parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another speedy job from TNT :thumbsup:
> *


looking good. justdeez did the designs. thankz, tony :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 19 2008, 02:20 PM~10206912
> *looking good.  justdeez did the designs.  thankz, tony  :biggrin:
> *


thanks poor boy for them .cads they will look good with the rest of the flame stuff


----------



## RO-BC

R U SAYING THESE PARTS ARE FOR U D


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 19 2008, 11:11 PM~10206835
> *WRONG U FUKTARD IT SAYS TACO COLLECTION DAMN U ALWAYS TRYIN TO BE FUNNY LOL
> *


Taco collection :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 19 2008, 11:17 PM~10206888
> *PMs were sent out to TnT and I havent gotten a responce yet. So if yall dont want me to go public respond back in the next 5 minutes or I will be the biggest hater and go public
> *


Dude that's because we have jobs, bosses, work, people coming up to us bugging the hell out of us.... the chit was sent bro :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 19 2008, 01:31 PM~10207032
> *R U SAYING THESE PARTS ARE FOR U D
> *


no they are mine. i gave d the cad for his flame line of parts.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 19 2008, 02:31 PM~10207032
> *R U SAYING THESE PARTS ARE FOR U D
> *


nah poor boys bought all of my flame parts from me and i do not bend the parts cause i have them cut in LA now so he brung the .cads to tony but he gave the .cads to me to add to the flame parts i sale :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 19 2008, 01:35 PM~10207061
> *nah poor boys bought all of my flame parts from me and i do not bend the parts cause i have them cut in LA now so he brung the .cads to tony but he gave the .cads to me to add to the flame parts i sale  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2008, 01:34 PM~10207055
> *Dude that's because we have jobs, bosses, work, people coming up to us bugging the hell out of us....  the chit was sent bro  :biggrin:
> *



Hey I have those too! If you are at work and have time to get on lil, you have time to pick up the phone and call your people that does your parts and check on them. Dont get gangster on me fool, I will slap that dumb ass look of your face. Put your self in his shoes, and think about what would you do.


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 19 2008, 02:32 PM~10207525
> *Hey I have those too! If you are at work and have time to get on lil, you have time to pick up the phone and call your people that does your parts and check on them. Dont get gangster on me fool, I will slap that dumb ass look of your face. Put your self in his shoes, and think about what would you do.
> *


HEY HEY HEY TUFF GUY WE GOT IT UNDER CONTROL WHILE YOUR CO SIGNING CAN U CO SIGN FOR A CAR FOR ME HOMIE LOL


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 19 2008, 02:35 PM~10207544
> *HEY HEY HEY TUFF GUY WE GOT IT UNDER CONTROL WHILE YOUR CO SIGNING CAN U CO SIGN FOR A CAR FOR ME HOMIE LOL
> *


Like I told you on the phone, I WILL FULLY ENGRAVE MY DICK n have you polish it


----------



## Raguness

Tony check your PM.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 20 2008, 12:41 AM~10207580
> *Tony check your PM.
> *


TonyO with the block. Rejected! :cheesy:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2008, 02:41 PM~10207582
> *TonyO with the block.  Rejected!  :cheesy:
> *



RRRRRIIIIIGGGGGHHHHHTTTTT. :scrutinize:


----------



## Str8crazy80

were's all the people at i've never seen this topic on the 3rd page


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 24 2008, 07:40 PM~10241451
> *were's all the people at i've never seen this topic on the 3rd page
> *


I try not to TTT this page if I dont have anything new to show


----------



## Drop'em

Wuz up LOCO


----------



## D Twist




----------



## SAC_TOWN

TTT


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 24 2008, 05:42 PM~10241463
> *I try not to TTT this page if I dont have anything new to show
> *


what about these then :dunno:










weren't they done by TNT? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 24 2008, 10:22 PM~10242604
> *what about these then :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weren't they done by TNT?  :biggrin:
> *


Ah yes I thought I posted those with the other new stuff but I see I didnt.

Thanks. See aren't these just as good if not better than the original set you got?


----------



## Str8crazy80

i'll post my forks all over the topic when ever they git here


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 24 2008, 11:50 PM~10243280
> *i'll post my forks all over the topic when ever they git here
> *


Cool man


----------



## Raguness

Maybe I'll post mine if they come quick enough. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 25 2008, 12:23 AM~10243567
> *Maybe I'll post mine if they come quick enough. :biggrin:
> *


Is that a hint? fooker :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 24 2008, 10:42 AM~10241463
> *I try not to TTT this page if I dont have anything new to show
> *



TTT for TonyO


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 25 2008, 12:45 AM~10243721
> *TTT for TonyO
> *


:rofl:

Hey man if I come out to that show in November I might need help tearing down again :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

"ask, and you shall recieve"

what show you talking about?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 25 2008, 12:48 AM~10243755
> *"ask, and you shall recieve"
> 
> what show you talking about?
> *


The big one BigTex is promoting that is on or around 2 November


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 25 2008, 12:59 AM~10243847
> *
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=399703&st=240 :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 24 2008, 02:41 PM~10243692
> *Is that a hint?  fooker  :angry:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: Take it as you want it. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80

A NEW TNT AND SHOWTIME CHROMEING EXCLUSIVE THANKS TONY


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 25 2008, 01:28 AM~10244051
> *A NEW TNT AND SHOWTIME CHROMEING EXCLUSIVE THANKS TONY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIG CHANO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 24 2008, 02:45 PM~10243721
> *TTT for TonyO
> *


X2 FOR THE BROTHER!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 24 2008, 03:31 PM~10244073
> *
> *


I got a little modding to do on the plastic pices at the end of the fork but other than that their perfect. now all i need is business cards or sompthing. cuz i know people are gonna want and be asking me about the forks and i wanna let them know who made them


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 25 2008, 01:39 AM~10244146
> *I got a little modding to do on the plastic pices at the end of the fork but other than that their perfect. now all i need is business cards or sompthing. cuz i know people are gonna want and be asking me about the forks and i wanna let them know who made them
> *


PM me your address and I'll send you some cards


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 24 2008, 03:28 PM~10244051
> *A NEW TNT AND SHOWTIME CHROMEING EXCLUSIVE THANKS TONY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats fucking sweet man i got a babey on the way and i have always wanted to buld one and now i have an excuse good work man look awsome


----------



## noe_from_texas

damn, those are nice little forks


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 24 2008, 03:40 PM~10244154
> *PM me your address and I'll send you some cards
> *


I thought it was tattod to your fore head

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 24 2008, 04:28 PM~10244051
> *A NEW TNT AND SHOWTIME CHROMEING EXCLUSIVE THANKS TONY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice homie real clean


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles+Mar 25 2008, 01:49 AM~10244188-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats fucking sweet man i got a babey on the way and i have always wanted to buld one and now i have an excuse good work man look awsome
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 01:57 AM~10244233
> *damn, those are nice little forks
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 25 2008, 02:53 AM~10244628
> *nice homie real clean
> *


Thanks homies :thumbsup: These were kind of confusing to draw up but I got them :thumbsup: 

They wouldn't come out half as good without the talent of Showtime Plating :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

T
T
T


----------



## Str8crazy80

bump for a homie


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 28 2008, 10:50 AM~10274638
> *bump for a homie
> *



Thanks I'm glad you're happy with your parts at least _somebody _is :uh: Got all these people bitching complaing because my cutter was slow on me over the past 2 months and now the damn post office delivery is taking forever. :angry:


----------



## AMB1800

hey tony, i'm sure you would to the same you know, but hey i'm pretty sure you will have good feedback after the custumors will notice the quality of the parts, i will tell you that soon now


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 28 2008, 03:49 PM~10275082
> *hey tony, i'm sure you would to the same you know, but hey i'm pretty sure you will have good feedback after the custumors will notice the quality of the parts, i will tell you that soon now
> *


Well true I may have messed up with AZ War Chiefs forks being Donk forks but the quality was still there


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 28 2008, 05:20 AM~10275006
> *Thanks I'm glad you're happy with your parts at least somebody is  :uh:  Got all these people bitching complaing because my cutter was slow on me over the past 2 months and now the damn post office delivery is taking forever.  :angry:
> *


it's no problem.. people just want parts cut yesterday :uh:


----------



## Str8crazy80

good work takes time


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 28 2008, 08:49 PM~10276793
> *it's no problem.. people just want parts cut yesterday :uh:
> *


This is true I had a guy ask me if he could get forks cut AND plated in 2 weeks I was like WTF? The plater alone will take at least a month


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

TRUE THAT IT TAKES AT LEAST 4 WEEK JUST IN THE PLATING. AND A RUSH JOB USUALLY MEANS THE PART WONT LOOK THAT GREAT!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 28 2008, 11:08 PM~10281480
> *TRUE THAT IT TAKES AT LEAST 4 WEEK JUST IN THE PLATING. AND A RUSH JOB USUALLY MEANS THE PART WONT LOOK THAT GREAT!
> *


my plater takes only a week. sometimes shorter.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 29 2008, 06:33 PM~10285468
> *my plater takes only a week.  sometimes shorter.
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider

shit my chromer is taking for ever.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2008, 08:05 PM~10285658
> *shit my chromer is taking for ever.
> *


but my engraver is busting ass. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

BUMP


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 28 2008, 01:15 PM~10277910
> *This is true I had a guy ask me if he could get forks cut AND plated in 2 weeks I was like WTF?  The plater alone will take at least a month
> *


CLEAN YOUR INBOX TONY..Hey, did you ever git the sponser packet i e-mailed you?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 31 2008, 10:09 AM~10294948
> *CLEAN YOUR INBOX TONY..Hey, did you ever git the sponser packet i e-mailed you?
> *


Yeah havent had a chance to review it when do I have to turn it in?


----------



## TonyO

Poor Boys' head badge after engrving by Gino


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 31 2008, 06:52 AM~10295844
> *Yeah havent had a chance to review it when do I have to turn it in?
> *


the sooner the better


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 31 2008, 06:53 AM~10295850
> *Poor Boys' head badge after engrving by Gino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



$$$


----------



## the poor boys

this pic. was before plateing. :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

Doing this license plate for an old guy at work that thinks he's a player. The sad thing is this is going on a 2001 Pontiac Aztec :banghead: Damn it oh well a customer is a customer :thumbsup: Plus I had fun with this one tracing out the naked chick I used for the shilloute


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 1 2008, 09:20 AM~10306358
> *Doing this license plate for an old guy at work that thinks he's a player.  The sad thing is this is going on a 2001 Pontiac Aztec :banghead:  Damn it oh well a customer is a customer :thumbsup:  Plus I had fun with this one tracing out the naked chick I used for the shilloute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 31 2008, 10:27 AM~10296308
> *this pic. was before plateing.  :thumbsup:
> *


are your from cali?


----------



## cruzinlow

plate cover is sweet bro, but im not feeling the shag wagon part, gotta put something else on it LOL :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 30 2008, 03:41 AM~10285486
> *x2
> *


what a nut rider :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Apr 1 2008, 11:21 PM~10308371
> *plate cover is sweet bro, but im not feeling the shag wagon part, gotta put something else on it LOL :biggrin:
> *


OH I know but that's what he wanted it to say :roflmao:


----------



## The Phoenix

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 1 2008, 11:20 AM~10306358
> *Doing this license plate for an old guy at work that thinks he's a player.  The sad thing is this is going on a 2001 Pontiac Aztec :banghead:  Damn it oh well a customer is a customer :thumbsup:  Plus I had fun with this one tracing out the naked chick I used for the shilloute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I hope you washed your hands after that! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by The Phoenix_@Apr 1 2008, 11:46 PM~10308612
> *I hope you washed your hands after that! :biggrin:
> *


The keyboard was kind of sticky after I drew it up


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 1 2008, 01:14 PM~10308309
> *are your from cali?
> *


 yup. why ??


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 1 2008, 01:50 PM~10308642
> *The keyboard was kind of sticky after I drew it up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 1 2008, 03:51 PM~10308652
> *yup. why ??
> *


why you always winking at me. It makes me uncomfortable. :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 1 2008, 01:59 PM~10308712
> *why you always winking at me. It makes me uncomfortable.  :biggrin:
> *


 i'm sorry.         :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

hey tony my parts just came. thankz. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 1 2008, 04:23 PM~10308866
> *i'm sorry.                  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 2 2008, 12:24 AM~10308878
> *hey tony my parts just came.  thankz.  :biggrin:
> *


post them up if you want :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

homie tony do you still need your fenders by san bernadino show?


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 1 2008, 04:24 PM~10308878
> *hey tony my parts just came.  thankz.  :biggrin:
> *


MAN THAT MUST BE FUCKIN NICE..... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: HOW LONG AGO DID YOU ORDER THEM...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 2 2008, 01:35 AM~10309486
> *MAN THAT MUST BE FUCKIN NICE..... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: HOW LONG AGO DID YOU ORDER THEM...
> *


He ordered them a while back too I tell you my cutter lagged on me for a while there.


----------



## Str8crazy80

T
T
T


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Apr 1 2008, 02:59 PM~10308712-->
> 
> 
> 
> why you always winking at me. It makes me uncomfortable.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2008, 07:05 PM~10285658
> *shit my chromer is taking for ever.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my new chromer takes a week. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Apr 1 2008, 10:20 AM~10306358
> *Doing this license plate for an old guy at work that thinks he's a player.  The sad thing is this is going on a 2001 Pontiac Aztec :banghead:  Damn it oh well a customer is a customer :thumbsup:  Plus I had fun with this one tracing out the naked chick I used for the shilloute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats pretty cool looking.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 1 2008, 02:59 PM~10308712
> *why you always winking at me. It makes me uncomfortable.  :biggrin:
> *


he always winks at me to. :ugh:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 2 2008, 10:41 AM~10316195
> *he always winks at me to. :ugh:
> *


    :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 2 2008, 08:38 PM~10316174
> *:0
> my new chromer takes a week. :biggrin:
> thats pretty cool looking.
> *


You know what sucks is he changed his mind on the women, he just wants plain sides now. I spent over an hour drawing that shit up :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 2 2008, 05:06 PM~10318933
> *You know what sucks is he changed his mind on the women, he just wants plain sides now.  I spent over an hour drawing that shit up  :angry:
> *


 :0 
well its like that.we make 10 changes before the customer is happy.but at the end.the key is.that they are happy. :biggrin: 



BTW.let me know what you need and i will be happy to cut it for you.


----------



## Beanerking1

hey Tony how much for a plaque chromed :biggrin: i know this guy that will cut it for you too. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 3 2008, 02:19 AM~10319052
> *:0
> well its like that.we make 10 changes before the customer is happy.but at the end.the key is.that they are happy. :biggrin:
> BTW.let me know what you need and i will be happy to cut it for you.
> *


I thought you were Wicked's cutter? He owns you doesn't he? Or is that just what he says? :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 3 2008, 07:40 AM~10323783
> *I thought you were Wicked's cutter?  He owns you doesn't he?  Or is that just what he says?  :dunno:
> *


dont start so early in the morning. :angry:


----------



## Raguness




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 3 2008, 07:40 AM~10323783
> *I thought you were Wicked's cutter?  He owns you doesn't he?  Or is that just what he says?  :dunno:
> *


he was my cutter but now we have our own machines  so there is no mid-man lol


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 04:59 AM~10332340
> *he was my cutter but now we have our own machines    so there is no mid-man lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah but we still know who dominates the scene lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 02:59 PM~10332340
> *he was my cutter but now we have our own machines    so there is no mid-man lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Didn't he cut that for you too ? :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 4 2008, 08:18 AM~10331088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2008, 02:15 PM~10205815
> *Finally got pics for you guys
> 
> Lowrider 69 here's your new steering wheel piece  Taco will be doing the base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's your complimentary crown for being so patient*


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 04:59 AM~10332340
> *he was my cutter but now we have our own machines    so there is no mid-man lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so you change your name to WIcked Metal Works now instead of 
*"Wicked Middlemen Works"* now? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 4 2008, 07:02 PM~10333498
> *so you change your name  to WIcked Metal Works now instead of
> "Wicked Middlemen Works" now? :dunno:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Beanerking1

i thaught that would make you roll! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 4 2008, 11:02 AM~10333498
> *so you change your name  to WIcked Metal Works now instead of
> "Wicked Middlemen Works" now? :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 4 2008, 10:02 AM~10333498
> *so you change your name  to WIcked Metal Works now instead of
> "Wicked Middlemen Works" now? :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: now thats fuckin funny.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2008, 08:37 PM~10334284
> *:biggrin: now thats fuckin funny.
> *


:yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 12:30 PM~10334231
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


tryin sell playstations and pornos and shit. fake ass jewelry and shit.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 08:43 PM~10334332
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> tryin sell playstations and pornos and shit. fake ass jewelry and shit.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wahahahahha I remember that.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 11:43 AM~10334332
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> tryin sell playstations and pornos and shit. fake ass jewelry and shit.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he wants to be a one man swapmeet. :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 4 2008, 12:46 PM~10334344
> *wahahahahha  I remember that.
> *


you were trying to buy a watch ahahahahahahaaha


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 08:48 PM~10334354
> *you were trying to buy a watch ahahahahahahaaha
> *


naw I was tryin to buy some cologne I think :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC

hey yall leave d alone by him selling all them pornos and shit he was able to buy himself machines to gold plate and pay for machines that run about 100,000 + but ya do know what dat tells me he must of had a shit load of pornos and that tells me alot about that fools sex life lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 4 2008, 12:49 PM~10334367
> *naw I was tryin to buy some cologne I think :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

TonyO Today

20 Years Strong

Posts: 23,636
Joined: Apr 2002
From: AZ
Car Club: Rollerz Only

--------------------

www.rollerzonly.com Home of the 1998, 2002, 2006, and 2007 Club of the Year

Bone Collector lowrider parts: www.nybonecollectors.com

Proud sponsor of _*Team wicked*_

TNT: The first to bring you custom crowns, badges, mirrors, and now continental kits available.

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2008, 08:49 PM~10334371
> *TonyO  Today
> 
> 20 Years Strong
> 
> Posts: 23,636
> Joined: Apr 2002
> From: AZ
> Car Club: Rollerz Only
> 
> --------------------
> 
> www.rollerzonly.com Home of the 1998, 2002, 2006, and 2007 Club of the Year
> 
> Bone Collector lowrider parts: www.nybonecollectors.com
> 
> Proud sponsor of Team wicked
> 
> TNT: The first to bring you custom crowns, badges, mirrors, and now continental kits available.
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


:twak: :nono: :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder

its just a joke tony.dont get all hurt now.


----------



## RO-BC

dat hater pic dont work for everyone thow lol


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 4 2008, 10:51 AM~10334385
> *:twak:  :nono:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 4 2008, 11:54 AM~10334405
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 3 2008, 07:03 PM~10328666
> *LMFAO I GET ORDERS EVERY WEEK   BUT NOT EVERY I DO I SHOW OFF AND BRAG I DID IT :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2008, 08:58 PM~10334442
> *:uh:
> *


He brags about shit he didn't even have a hand in! :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 4 2008, 12:01 PM~10334457
> *He brags about shit he didn't even have a hand in!  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2008, 09:01 PM~10334460
> *:0
> *


a lot of it was some of the shit YOU did


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 4 2008, 11:02 AM~10334465
> *a lot of it was some of the shit YOU did
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 4 2008, 12:02 PM~10334465
> *a lot of it was some of the shit YOU did
> *


tatt2danny helped with some too.


----------



## RO-BC

like seriously i know we all bullshitin and kidding but D u tell us the same thing all the time on how u have so many customers but how come these people who hit u up everyday how come we never see what you do for them or we never see the finished product besides MR559's stuff dats what i wanna know cause its bad enough the bike scene is only so big u make it seem like your pulling in 100's of customers seriously dude im just askin not tryin to cause drama


----------



## RO-BC

at least the customers we do have post up there stuff all da time ya feel me and at least our shit is seen at multiple shows lowrider magazine and other shows too


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 09:07 PM~10334498
> *like seriously i know we all bullshitin and kidding but D u tell us the same thing all the time on how u have so many customers but how come these people who hit u up everyday how come we never see what you do for them or we never see the finished product besides MR559's stuff dats what i wanna know cause its bad enough the bike scene is only so big u make it seem like your pulling in 100's of customers seriously dude im just askin not tryin to cause drama
> *


He claimed he pulled in $30K worth of sales. What is he partnered with Schwinn? :roflmao:

He's a bullshitter bro and everyone who tries to work with him knows it. I know 2 people who cut ties with him that told me they'd rather work with TNT instead.

He uses the tired ass excuse "oh my customers dont want to show their shit on here....." :nosad: You know what I got customers like that too but I also have customers who dont mind if I throw pics of their parts up ya know?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 09:09 PM~10334508
> *at least the customers we do have post up there stuff all da time ya feel me and at least our shit is seen at multiple shows lowrider magazine and other shows too
> *


he dont care about lowrider magazine though he says they aint shit. He's clueless bro :nosad:


----------



## RO-BC

well like i said it was a question not one to start shit but i guess the facts are there then damn dat sucks


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 12:07 PM~10334498
> *like seriously i know we all bullshitin and kidding but D u tell us the same thing all the time on how u have so many customers but how come these people who hit u up everyday how come we never see what you do for them or we never see the finished product besides MR559's stuff dats what i wanna know cause its bad enough the bike scene is only so big u make it seem like your pulling in 100's of customers seriously dude im just askin not tryin to cause drama
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

Is TNT Metal Works going to San Berdo?


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 4 2008, 11:10 AM~10334513
> *He claimed he pulled in $30K worth of sales.  What is he partnered with Schwinn? :roflmao:
> 
> He's a bullshitter bro and everyone who tries to work with him knows it.  I know 2 people who cut ties with him that told me they'd rather work with TNT instead.
> 
> He uses the tired ass excuse "oh my customers dont want to show their shit on here....."  :nosad:  You know what I got customers like that too but I also have customers who dont mind if I throw pics of their parts up ya know?
> *


well it cant be the guys from str8clownin THE FAMILY who dont want there cool stuff posted up cause he already posted there cool bikes and it cant be mr 559 cause da homie posts his own thing so i wonder who else it could be must be people in his neck of the woods i guess da scene is popping over there big time mabey we should invest in some rental trucks and pull some stuff out there tony and see whats crackin whos down


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2008, 11:16 AM~10334558
> *Is TNT Metal Works going to San Berdo?
> *


yup yup yup o wait a minute tony u are going right lol

yes we will be there we goto all the shows and i will be at all da gold rush shows too


----------



## Beanerking1

hey guys here is our next design coming soon. hope you like it


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 12:17 PM~10334574
> *well it cant be the guys from str8clownin THE FAMILY who dont want there cool stuff posted up cause he already posted there cool bikes and it cant be mr 559 cause da homie posts his own thing so i wonder who else it could be must be people in his neck of the woods i guess da scene is popping over there big time mabey we should invest in some rental trucks and pull some stuff out there tony and see whats crackin whos down
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 4 2008, 12:19 PM~10334591
> *hey guys here is our next design coming soon. hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like it.has a KUSTOM touch to it. :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 4 2008, 11:19 AM~10334591
> *hey guys here is our next design coming soon. hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok on the real i thought this was all jokes but now i see that D seriously pissed some people off damn dat sucks for you homie good luck with your new machines


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2008, 11:20 AM~10334601
> *i like it.has a KUSTOM touch to it. :biggrin:
> *


i got you homie!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 12:21 PM~10334608
> *ok on the real i thought this was all jokes but now i see that D seriously pissed some people off damn dat sucks for you homie good luck with your new machines
> *


  
hes not on a few peoples good list.


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 11:21 AM~10334608
> *ok on the real i thought this was all jokes but now i see that D seriously pissed some people off damn dat sucks for you homie good luck with your new machines
> *


naw, sorry to make it all in your guys topic but its all games!


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 4 2008, 11:23 AM~10334624
> *naw, sorry to make it all in your guys topic but its all games!
> *


its all good cause it brings us more customers o snap i stole his line sorry dude


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 12:25 PM~10334635
> *its all good cause it brings us more customers o snap i stole his line sorry dude
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 11:25 AM~10334635
> *its all good cause it brings us more customers o snap i stole his line sorry dude
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
its just games get a little more serious than others. its like playing checkers all fun or chess mind game, you know. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 4 2008, 12:27 PM~10334655
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> its just games get a little more serious than others. its like playing checkers all fun or chess mind game, you know. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 01:19 PM~10334583
> *yup yup yup o wait a minute tony u are going right lol
> 
> yes we will be there we goto all the shows and i will be at all da gold rush shows too
> *


bringin your ass to dallas or what...


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 4 2008, 11:37 AM~10334732
> *bringin your ass to dallas or what...
> *


for wego i will if someone can post up two tickets for me and doll-e girl to go other then that yall gonna have to waite till goldrush hits dallas


----------



## kustombuilder

Our lasercutting myspace page.still under construction.  

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=364524686


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 01:41 PM~10334763
> *for wego i will if someone can post up two tickets for me and doll-e girl to go other then that yall gonna have to waite till goldrush hits dallas
> *


damn *****, what you mean post up two tickets....shit if someone posts up a ticket for my ass ill go anywhere too... :uh: :uh: :uh: you gonna come by the crib when you get here or what....gonna try and throw a good party that night...


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 4 2008, 11:44 AM~10334785
> *damn *****, what you mean post up two tickets....shit if someone posts up a ticket for my ass ill go anywhere too... :uh:  :uh:  :uh: you gonna come by the crib when you get here or what....gonna try and throw a good party that night...
> *


well yeah bro i was planning on bunking up at your pad homie i thought u kneww lol yeah bro funds is tight right now i got like a few hundred to my name at this moment takin care of last minute shit san bernadino is breaking me right now but we will see wots crackin


----------



## RO-BC

are these the number one customers i see a trike of the year and bike of the year here


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 4 2008, 01:44 PM~10334785
> *damn *****, what you mean post up two tickets....shit if someone posts up a ticket for my ass ill go anywhere too... :uh:  :uh:  :uh: you gonna come by the crib when you get here or what....gonna try and throw a good party that night...
> *


 :cheesy: no invities? :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

Its *"no invite?"*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 4 2008, 04:00 PM~10335965
> *Its "no invite?"
> *


I know homie but I was aying at as IN-VITE-EES.  :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

go team! :biggrin: 
hey guys here is our next design coming soon. hope you like it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 01:33 PM~10335748
> *:cheesy:  no invities? :biggrin:
> *


shit i got invited to go work there that night :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

just to let everyone know right now we are in transition of getting new cutters due to some tech difficulties and other issues right now we are suspending any new orders until everything gets settled wich shouldnt be long at all nobody is perfect shit happens so let us fix this issue so we can provide better customer service for u guys if your a true lowrider u know dat sometimes good stuff takes a lil bit of time and if your our customer already you will understand once again i apologize for any delays or any misunderstandings formoreinfo contact me thru pm also for any extra stuff like plating or engraving if your wanting it done we will refer u to the people who deal with that and we want u to know dat the people we recomend will provide top notch quality to get your parts looking super clean we wont give u to nobody who just started plating and all of a sudden think there the master at it and we wont give u guys to anyone who scratches metal with a saftey pin. TNT promised u guys in the beginning that we are here for u guys to get u guys winning trophys and getting the respect and recognition yall look for on the show circuit. like i said nobody is perfect we all make mistakes same goes for our competition but that only means one thing for us and that is perfection will come out of it in the end so once again thanx for your support and thanx for your loyalty 

taco
(dat guy)


----------



## lowridersfinest

what happened to the doll e girl bike


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 4 2008, 10:45 PM~10339691
> *what happened to the doll e girl bike
> *


on hold


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 11:16 PM~10339467
> *just to let everyone know right now we are in transition of getting new cutters due to some tech difficulties and other issues right now we are suspending any new orders until everything gets settled wich shouldnt be long at all nobody is perfect shit happens so let us fix this issue so we can provide better customer service for u guys if your a true lowrider u know dat sometimes good stuff takes a lil bit of time and if your our customer already you will understand once again i apologize for any delays or any misunderstandings formoreinfo contact me thru pm also for any extra stuff like plating or engraving if your wanting it done we will refer u to the people who deal with that and we want u to know dat the people we recomend will provide top notch quality to get your parts looking super clean we wont give u to nobody who just started plating and all of a sudden think there the master at it and we wont give u guys to anyone who scratches metal with a saftey pin. TNT promised u guys in the beginning that we are here for u guys to get u guys winning trophys and getting the respect and recognition yall look for on the show circuit. like i said nobody is perfect we all make mistakes same goes for our competition but that only means one thing for us and that is perfection will come out of it in the end so once again thanx for your support and thanx for your loyalty
> 
> taco
> (dat guy)
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 5 2008, 10:11 AM~10341558
> *on hold
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

tnt mak ya drop like its hot.


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## Str8crazy80

:thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 7 2008, 12:56 AM~10352703
> *TTT
> *


----------



## RIDDLER

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RIDDLER_@Apr 8 2008, 01:41 AM~10357622
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whatup Chi Town


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Str8crazy80

whats new TNT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 9 2008, 07:03 AM~10368962
> *whats new TNT
> *


:no: Nothin right now. Waitin on some more stuff.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 12:38 AM~10370102
> *:no:  Nothin right now.  Waitin on some more stuff.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0 TNT make it drop it like its hot. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2008, 01:12 AM~10388490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 TNT make it drop it like its hot. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

with d twist ofcourse


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2008, 10:12 AM~10388490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 TNT make it drop it like its hot. :biggrin:
> *


Wow, clean brotha :thumbsup: Looks good

Well I'm headed to San Bernardino have a good weekend everyone! :wave:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Apr 11 2008, 02:12 AM~10388490-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 TNT make it drop it like its hot. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Parts look good!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Apr 11 2008, 02:17 AM~10388521
> *with d twist ofcourse
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2008, 12:12 AM~10388490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 TNT make it drop it like its hot. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

TNT


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 11:07 AM~10334498
> *like seriously i know we all bullshitin and kidding but D u tell us the same thing all the time on how u have so many customers but how come these people who hit u up everyday how come we never see what you do for them or we never see the finished product besides MR559's stuff dats what i wanna know cause its bad enough the bike scene is only so big u make it seem like your pulling in 100's of customers seriously dude im just askin not tryin to cause drama
> *


a taco, you will see wicked parts in the town, and you know most of the owners :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 12 2008, 01:12 AM~10396785
> *a taco, you will see wicked parts in the town, and you know most of the owners :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

AMB1800's fender braces. TNT's two are on the left, the other two came from Manny's bike shop. Plating was done by Kandyshop Kustoms


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 15 2008, 08:04 PM~10424897
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMB1800's fender braces.  TNT's two are on the left, the other two came from Manny's bike shop. Plating was done by Kandyshop Kustoms
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 12 2008, 12:12 AM~10396785
> *a taco, you will see wicked parts in the town, and you know most of the owners :0
> *


dats all good brother wicked parts can take over fresno cause im out of here soon and not to sound cocky or anything but besides renes and your bikes fresno bikes aint put down the right way i mean they are nice but not like the bikes im use to seing so wicked can have them all no bigdeal to me its a small piece of the pie in my eyes ill probably see u all in orange cove and thats my bike is going under the knife again full custom will be all mine really soon


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 15 2008, 08:11 PM~10425519
> *dats all good brother wicked parts can take over fresno cause im out of here soon and not to sound cocky or anything but besides renes and your bikes fresno bikes aint put down the right way i mean they are nice but not like the bikes im use to seing so wicked can have them all no bigdeal to me its a small piece of the pie in my eyes ill probably see u all in orange cove and thats my bike is going under the knife again full custom will be all mine really soon
> *



:uh: :twak:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 16 2008, 04:04 AM~10424897
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMB1800's fender braces.  TNT's two are on the left, the other two came from Manny's bike shop. Plating was done by Kandyshop Kustoms
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas

hadn't noticed they were different


----------



## AMB1800

the only difference is the twisted trim, but at one point its better this way, cuz the ones without the twisted trim will go on the front and with the disc brake setup it will fit beter this way then whit the twisted trim! so the ones with the twisted trims are for the back


----------



## noe_from_texas

don't you need 6 of them?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 16 2008, 11:59 PM~10431064
> *don't you need 6 of them?
> *


2 on the front fender and one on each of the rear fenders.


----------



## AMB1800

no, the trike kit uses only one on each side because the fender is also fixed to the trike kit itself and the other 2 for the front fender


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

adfgbsdhnxgnxgnxcv :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 17 2008, 05:27 AM~10433763
> *adfgbsdhnxgnxgnxcv  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 16 2008, 08:33 PM~10433836
> *
> *


check your email


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Apr 11 2008, 06:03 AM~10388843-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, clean brotha :thumbsup:  Looks good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D Twist_@Apr 11 2008, 07:04 AM~10388935
> *Parts look good!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you left hears on them pedals fool. lol I had to grind em down. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 17 2008, 06:04 AM~10434203
> *check your email
> *


Email received and replied to


----------



## TonyO

Rear axle arms anyone? For the true bike builder


----------



## TonyO

Funkytownroller got down on these TNT parts :thumbsup:




















































































his crown....


----------



## LowRider_69

uffin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 17 2008, 06:28 AM~10436949
> *Funkytownroller got down on these TNT parts :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his crown....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WANT A SET HOW MUCH?!?!??!?!!?


----------



## 67Caprice

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 17 2008, 11:19 AM~10438687
> *I WANT A SET  HOW MUCH?!?!??!?!!?
> *


x2


----------



## kustombuilder

nice work.


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 17 2008, 07:28 AM~10436949
> *Funkytownroller got down on these TNT parts :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his crown....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE LOOKIN GOOD THE CROWN IS VERY COOL HOMIE


----------



## 67Caprice

Very nice work


----------



## TonyO

Thanks guys


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 17 2008, 06:28 AM~10436949
> *Funkytownroller got down on these TNT parts :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his crown....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wanna see those mocked up on bike


----------



## Raguness




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 18 2008, 04:42 AM~10441603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

daymn!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 18 2008, 04:59 AM~10441738
> *daymn!!!!
> *


I dont mess around brotha I make sure my parts are welded or bent ready for polish and plating. No "finish it yourself now GTFO" deals here I provide turnkey parts.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

hows my bars comin?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 18 2008, 05:44 AM~10442115
> *hows my bars comin?
> *


good man gotta do some tweakin


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 17 2008, 07:48 PM~10442166
> *good man gotta do some tweakin
> *


good

no rush just let me know when you get the design just wanna get em engraved and plated for vegas


----------



## betosbomb

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 17 2008, 07:28 AM~10436949
> *Funkytownroller got down on these TNT parts :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his crown....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

:cheesy: :nicoderm:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 17 2008, 08:28 AM~10436949
> *Funkytownroller got down on these TNT parts :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his crown....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



******THATS RIGHT PEOPLE, ANYONE LOOKING TO GET SOMETHING ENGRAVED HIT ME UP, I AM VERY AFFORDABLE AND HAVE A QUICK TURNAROUND-----214-687-2130, MY NAME IS CHAD******************************************


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 16 2008, 10:14 PM~10435496
> *Rear axle arms anyone?  For the true bike builder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you should desing these more of a custom look or some with caliper brackets built in


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 16 2008, 10:14 PM~10435496
> *Rear axle arms anyone?  For the true bike builder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I dont know if you know this but no one uses the second hole for anything. And why would I buy something like that when I can just cut them off another frame? I would make them look a little bit more custom cause they look really stock. :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Apr 17 2008, 06:42 PM~10441603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is the best thing I have seen tnt make so far.


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 19 2008, 08:07 PM~10456305
> *This is the best thing I have seen tnt make so far.
> *


o dats cool raul i see how it is focker thanx alot


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 19 2008, 08:09 PM~10456322
> *o dats cool raul i see how it is focker thanx alot
> *


 :|


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 19 2008, 08:07 PM~10456305
> *This is the best thing I have seen tnt make so far.
> *



:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 19 2008, 08:07 PM~10456305
> *This is the best thing I have seen tnt make so far.
> *


 :no:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller+Apr 19 2008, 04:17 PM~10452476-->
> 
> 
> 
> ******THATS RIGHT PEOPLE, ANYONE LOOKING TO GET SOMETHING ENGRAVED HIT ME UP, I AM VERY AFFORDABLE AND HAVE A QUICK TURNAROUND-----214-687-2130, MY NAME IS CHAD******************************************
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Highly recommended :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 20 2008, 06:04 AM~10456285
> *I dont know if you know this but no one uses the second hole for anything. And why would I buy something like that when I can just cut them off another frame? I would make them look a little bit more custom cause they look really stock.  :|
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why I did them like that in case people dont have a frame they want to chop up just for the axle hooks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 20 2008, 06:07 AM~10456305
> *This is the best thing I have seen tnt make so far.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 06:09 AM~10456322
> *o dats cool raul i see how it is focker thanx alot
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Str8crazy80_@Apr 21 2008, 09:23 AM~10464526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IMO this is the best we've done so far. Nobody has a set of forks like these.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 20 2008, 06:07 AM~10456305
> *This is the best thing I have seen tnt make so far.
> *


Wait till you see the next pic of these


----------



## TonyO

TNT


----------



## TonyO

Just a reminder these parts are for SHOW purposes only! TNT does not take responsibility for people who try to ride their bike, fall, and impale themselves on these sharp parts :nono: Although these parts are strong enough to ride on and function just as good if not better than stock parts, they are meant for show only!


----------



## noe_from_texas

good stuff tony


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 17 2008, 08:08 PM~10441827
> *I dont mess around brotha I make sure my parts are welded or bent ready for polish and plating.  No "finish it yourself now GTFO" deals here I provide turnkey parts.
> *



SO WHEN I ORDER MY HANDLE BARS YOU WILL WELD THEM TOGETHER SO ALL I HAVE TO DO IS GET THEM ENGRAVED AND PLATED


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 21 2008, 10:25 PM~10467083
> *good stuff tony
> *


Thanks buddy :thumbsup: Like I said let me know what you need for your bike.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 21 2008, 10:54 PM~10467256
> *SO WHEN I ORDER MY HANDLE BARS YOU WILL WELD THEM TOGETHER SO ALL I HAVE TO DO IS GET THEM ENGRAVED AND PLATED
> *


That is correct your handlebars will already be welded up ready to go for polish, engrave, and plating.


----------



## RO-BC

yeah tony is a master welder


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 21 2008, 11:07 PM~10467339
> *yeah tony is a master welder
> *


I never said I was doing the welding. I give credit to Taco and the cutter for all the welding work on TNT parts. I take credit for bending a few crowns myself as well as Taco and the cutter.


----------



## TonyO

Tombstone bike's new guns reshaped and engraved by Cadillac Jay :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 19 2008, 08:17 AM~10452476
> *******THATS RIGHT PEOPLE, ANYONE LOOKING TO GET SOMETHING ENGRAVED HIT ME UP, I AM VERY AFFORDABLE AND HAVE A QUICK TURNAROUND-----214-687-2130, MY NAME IS CHAD******************************************
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 22 2008, 04:03 AM~10469460
> *Tombstone bike's new guns reshaped and engraved by Cadillac Jay :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Before:


----------



## TonyO

Before:










After:





































Hope you enjoy these brotha they're shipping out tomorrow. 

Engraving by Cadillac Jay


----------



## TonyO

More engraving by Cadillac Jay


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 22 2008, 01:11 AM~10473162
> *Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy these brotha they're shipping out tomorrow.
> 
> Engraving by Cadillac Jay
> *




:wow: :cheesy: 
F**k That's sick. Thanks Jay and Tony.


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 22 2008, 01:16 AM~10473173
> *More engraving by Cadillac Jay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

ttt....nice work jay


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 22 2008, 12:31 PM~10476672
> *ttt....nice work jay
> *


*X2*


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

THANKS


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 23 2008, 07:09 AM~10481222
> *THANKS
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

:wave: did you and taco look at the sponser packet for the show yet


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:wave:


----------



## Str8crazy80

your inbox is full tony  

my homeboy that has this kermit bike wants to know how much you would charge for some forks with kermit in them.


----------



## TonyO

str8crazy80 I'll PM a quote once I can download your pic I'm on my slow ass dialup at home and pics take hours to download :angry: 


Anyway here's some pedals up for sale as is however I will be getting them finished and ready to go on a bike:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

how much??????


----------



## RO-BC

where are my pedals must be nice


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 24 2008, 03:15 PM~10494792
> *str8crazy80 I'll PM a quote once I can download your pic I'm on my slow ass dialup at home and pics take hours to download  :angry:
> Anyway here's some pedals up for sale as is however I will be getting them finished and ready to go on a bike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas

thick as mo-fo's


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 24 2008, 02:15 PM~10494792
> *str8crazy80 I'll PM a quote once I can download your pic I'm on my slow ass dialup at home and pics take hours to download  :angry:
> Anyway here's some pedals up for sale as is however I will be getting them finished and ready to go on a bike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like those. Did you get my pm about the other thing?


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 24 2008, 04:15 PM~10494792
> *str8crazy80 I'll PM a quote once I can download your pic I'm on my slow ass dialup at home and pics take hours to download  :angry:
> Anyway here's some pedals up for sale as is however I will be getting them finished and ready to go on a bike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and ill engrave them for $75 prior to chroming them for anyone interested...


----------



## fatdaddylv

Tony, Can you make me a custom chain guard? Also I would like to have some customer Louis Vuitton pedals made as well. Thanks man.


----------



## RO-BC

yall fools need to be askin me for your designs im the artistic one o waite i mean the talented one lol 



im just waiting to see d d d d d dumbshit come in here and say how he can 

beat our price lol






hey someone today said something to me that made total sense and now i know why we dont compete for low price and now i know why linville do the same. our work is worth more we do make sure our shit is top notch we have had asome mistakes wich is normal but our shit is made the right way from my frames to parts why do ya think jessie james is so expensive makin shit cause he dont do no bullshit work u pay for what ya get pretty much


----------



## 817Lowrider

do they turn?


----------



## RO-BC

come on dude look at them no they dont turn


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 24 2008, 06:33 PM~10495676
> *come on dude look at them no they dont turn
> *


idk. I was just asking TACO!!!! wheres the beef? lol :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 24 2008, 05:46 PM~10496148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno:


----------



## RO-BC

look at my homie in the background he is one of the new bike members from my chpt he looks constapated lol


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 24 2008, 08:58 PM~10496223
> *look at my homie in the background he is one of the new bike members from my chpt he looks constapated lol
> *


hey taco, have you ever set off an airport metal detector with all those piercings :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

bwahahahahaha nope everyone asks me that i only have 12 piercings lol both eyebrows
3 on the lip gauged ears both nipps and three on my tounge i use to have my septum done(middle part of nose)


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 24 2008, 09:11 PM~10496313
> *bwahahahahaha nope everyone asks me that i only have 12 piercings lol both eyebrows
> 3 on the lip gauged ears both nipps and three on my tounge i use to have my septum done(middle part of nose)
> *


alright man, just curious, i was considering doing the snake bites (two rings in the lip) but i really dont want to have to deal with them and maintain all that


----------



## RO-BC

naw homie its like they aint even there bro maintaining them aint nutin after u get them done


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 24 2008, 09:20 PM~10496390
> *naw homie its like they aint even there bro maintaining them aint nutin after u get them done
> *


hmm, i might give it a go, my old man might kick my ass but hey, my face right?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 25 2008, 04:11 AM~10496313
> *bwahahahahaha nope everyone asks me that i only have 12 piercings lol both eyebrows
> 3 on the lip gauged ears both nipps and three on my tounge i use to have my scrotum done(had to take it out my balls jingled when I walked)
> *


Damn I think we could have done without that bit of information :ugh:


----------



## TonyO

For all the questions:

PM Me for a price on pedals

No they dont turn but I CAN get some that DO its just that the cutter only had these threads on hand at the time.

TACO your pedals are not done yet but soon brotha. You gotta remember the order for this set was put in 2 weeks before your set.

Yes we deal with quality. WE have made a few mistakes but all new companies do. Every time we try to do a new part its a new experience for us we dont even know what will work or what won't work until we try it and apparently these pedals are great they fit like regular stock pedals and they're not too big or too thin they're just right

Noe they are 3/4" thick mild steel I am getting some made out of aluminum right now too (SA Rollerz your pedals will be aluminum) 

Just because someone has lower prices doesnt mean their products are better. Would you use dollar store motor oil or brand name motor oil for a little more? think about it


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 24 2008, 01:15 PM~10494792
> *str8crazy80 I'll PM a quote once I can download your pic I'm on my slow ass dialup at home and pics take hours to download  :angry:
> Anyway here's some pedals up for sale as is however I will be getting them finished and ready to go on a bike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzylowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 25 2008, 11:40 AM~10496560
> *For all the questions:
> 
> PM Me for a price on pedals
> 
> No they dont turn but I CAN get some that DO its just that the cutter only had these threads on hand at the time.
> 
> TACO your pedals are not done yet but soon brotha.  You gotta remember the order for this set was put in 2 weeks before your set.
> 
> Yes we deal with quality. WE have made a few mistakes but all new companies do.  Every time we try to do a new part its a new experience for us we dont even know what will work or what won't work until we try it and apparently these pedals are great they fit like regular stock pedals and they're not too big or too thin they're just right
> 
> Noe they are 3/4" thick mild steel I am getting some made out of aluminum right now too (SA Rollerz your pedals will be aluminum)
> 
> Just because someone has lower prices doesnt mean their products are better.  Would you use dollar store motor oil or brand name motor oil for a little more? think about it *


 :biggrin: Agreed


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Apr 25 2008, 01:26 AM~10495284
> *Tony, Can you make me a custom chain guard? Also I would like to have some customer Louis Vuitton pedals made as well. Thanks man.
> *


We haven't done chainguards yet but we can figure something out. The pedals are no problem those will be easy to do :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 25 2008, 07:30 AM~10498212
> *:dunno:
> *


You would be my first consultant on doing a chainguard cuz IMO you are the chainguard king :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 24 2008, 09:44 PM~10498366
> *You would be my first consultant on doing a chainguard cuz IMO you are the chainguard king :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks but did you get my pm?


----------



## AMB1800

PROPS TO TNT AND KANDY SHOP KUSTOMS!!!!!

received my parts today and they look GREAT!!!!!!

can't wait to mount them on the trike  

thanks to TonyO for makin the transaction for the manny's parts for me and offcourse for makin the other 2 matching braces!!!

big props to Kandy Shop Kustomz for the super quality chrome and gold plating and for sending it to belgium too!! very very satisfied with the done work!!!!

couldn't have done it without you guys


----------



## lowlife-biker

shit looks mean


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 25 2008, 12:04 PM~10499978
> *Thanks but did you get my pm?
> *


no send it again my PM box was full for a couple days.


----------



## fatdaddylv

I just sent pm as well


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Apr 25 2008, 06:31 PM~10500924
> *I just sent pm as well
> *


got it


----------



## pimpala6462

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Apr 25 2008, 08:31 AM~10500924
> *I just sent pm as well
> *


X3


----------



## 67Caprice

Nice work


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Apr 25 2008, 08:09 PM~10501505
> *X3
> *


Received and it'll be sent next week.


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 24 2008, 03:15 PM~10494792
> *str8crazy80 I'll PM a quote once I can download your pic I'm on my slow ass dialup at home and pics take hours to download  :angry:
> Anyway here's some pedals up for sale as is however I will be getting them finished and ready to go on a bike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PEDALS HOMIE I WANT A SET FOR MY BIKE


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 25 2008, 04:11 AM~10496313
> *bwahahahahaha nope everyone asks me that i only have 12 piercings lol both eyebrows
> 3 on the lip gauged ears both nipps and three on my tounge i use to have my septum done(middle part of nose)
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Apr 17 2008, 08:14 AM~10435496-->
> 
> 
> 
> Rear axle arms anyone?  For the true bike builder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2008, 04:28 PM~10436949
> *Funkytownroller got down on these TNT parts :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his crown....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Raguness_@Apr 18 2008, 04:42 AM~10441603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Apr 21 2008, 07:34 PM~10465997-->
> 
> 
> 
> TNT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Apr 22 2008, 11:11 AM~10473162
> *Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy these brotha they're shipping out tomorrow.
> 
> Engraving by Cadillac Jay
> *


----------



## TonyO

Our 2nd set of pedals going on SA Roller'z radical Radio Flyer:





























3/4" thick mild steel. Not too heavy not too light, good weight, size, and thickness.


----------



## the poor boys

nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Rob00

can you guys also makes plaques if so shoot me a price on how much.


----------



## Str8crazy80

:0 how much are pedals


----------



## NorthWest Savage

any word :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 29 2008, 07:30 AM~10530054
> *Our 2nd set of pedals going on SA Roller'z radical Radio Flyer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/4" thick mild steel.  Not too heavy not too light, good weight, size, and thickness.
> *


thats an interesting design....looks kool....but what is the design??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 29 2008, 11:36 PM~10538589
> *thats an interesting design....looks kool....but what is the design??
> *


random curves.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 24 2008, 02:15 PM~10494792
> *str8crazy80 I'll PM a quote once I can download your pic I'm on my slow ass dialup at home and pics take hours to download  :angry:
> Anyway here's some pedals up for sale as is however I will be getting them finished and ready to go on a bike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00+Apr 29 2008, 09:19 PM~10531795-->
> 
> 
> 
> can you guys also makes plaques if so shoot me a price on how much.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah we can do plaques. PM for a price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2008, 05:51 AM~10535970
> *:0 how much are pedals
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM Sent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by juiced67i[email protected] 30 2008, 06:01 AM~10536095
> *any word :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM Sent
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Apr 30 2008, 09:37 AM~10538595
> *random curves.
> *


:yes: They're just a random design to match the other parts on SA Rollerz' 12" build up


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Str8crazy80

as soon as i can come up on a design i like i'll let you know on them pedals. i really want a set. because the pedals i got now one of them broke and i cant git them anymore


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 30 2008, 06:24 PM~10540239
> *as soon as i can come up on a design i like i'll let you know on them pedals. i really want a set. because the pedals i got now one of them broke and i cant git them anymore
> *


word brotha


----------



## Stilo-G

Hey tony ever make custom cut moon bars


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 25 2008, 09:07 AM~10500822
> *PROPS TO TNT AND KANDY SHOP KUSTOMS!!!!!
> 
> received my parts today and they look GREAT!!!!!!
> 
> can't wait to mount them on the trike
> 
> thanks to TonyO for makin the transaction for the manny's parts for me and offcourse for makin the other 2 matching braces!!!
> 
> big props to Kandy Shop Kustomz for the super quality chrome and gold plating and for sending it to belgium too!! very very satisfied with the done work!!!!
> 
> couldn't have done it without you guys
> 
> 
> *



i'll bet you anything tony asked him to join his club :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW+Apr 30 2008, 06:59 PM~10540557-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey tony ever make custom cut moon bars
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm like a half moon? I can do those that's easy
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-noe_from_texas_@Apr 30 2008, 07:00 PM~10540572
> *i'll bet you anything tony asked him to join his club  :biggrin:
> *


You know what I did over a year ago but I'm not recruiting anymore. I really couldnt care less who joins what club anymore.


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 30 2008, 10:08 AM~10540656
> *Umm like a half moon?  I can do those that's easy
> You know what I did over a year ago but I'm not recruiting anymore.  I really couldnt care less  who joins what club anymore.
> *



are you ok tony?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 30 2008, 07:16 PM~10540745
> *are you ok tony?
> *


Why do you ask? :dunno:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

What's up TnT? :wave:


----------



## Str8crazy80

this topic needs more



























































j/k whats up tony


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 30 2008, 11:16 PM~10542759
> *this topic needs more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k whats up tony
> *


Needs more China junk? :dunno:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 30 2008, 01:43 PM~10542966
> *Needs more China  junk?  :dunno:
> *


I GOT YOU WHAT YOU NEED?



















HOW ABOUT A BOAT?









:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 1 2008, 03:29 AM~10545124
> *I GOT YOU WHAT YOU NEED?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW ABOUT A BOAT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Damn I'm used to seein Mexican pottery China pottey is pretty bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 30 2008, 05:49 AM~10539589
> *Yeah we can do plaques.  PM for a price
> PM Sent
> PM Sent
> :yes:  They're just a random design to match the other parts on SA Rollerz' 12" build up
> *


i never got a pm....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@May 1 2008, 05:33 AM~10546257
> *i never got a pm....
> *


PM sent about the PM


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## pimpala6462

pm sent


----------



## Str8crazy80

BUMP


----------



## TonyO

Congrats to Gene for another easy Best of Show win I also walked home with $50 and 1st place Custom Bicycle at that show.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

Good to see you guys at the show!!!!
Congrats to you and Gene!!!

Silent Jay cant wait till may for the show down!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 5 2008, 08:34 PM~10578868
> *Good to see you guys at the show!!!!
> Congrats to you and Gene!!!
> 
> Silent Jay cant wait till may for the show down!!!!*


He'll be ready with Coin Star to take out Small Change!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

HAHA!!!!!!


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater




----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 5 2008, 10:35 AM~10578874
> *He'll be ready with Coin Star to take out Small Change!
> *




hope he brings his A game!!! He is going to need it!!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 5 2008, 09:05 PM~10579177
> *hope he brings his A game!!! He is going to need it!!!!!
> *


He'll have TNT parts he'll be in the winner's circle.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 5 2008, 12:36 PM~10579902
> *He'll have TNT parts he'll be in the winner's circle.
> *


 hno:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 5 2008, 12:36 PM~10579902
> *He'll have TNT parts he'll be in the winner's circle.
> *



Chrome plated I hope!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 5 2008, 10:52 PM~10580030
> *Chrome plated I hope!!!!
> *


Dude he beat it last time just flat black with no engraving!


----------



## betosbomb




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@May 5 2008, 11:14 PM~10580229
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 5 2008, 12:58 PM~10580086
> *Dude he beat it last time just flat black with no engraving!
> *


with display. thats why!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 5 2008, 11:52 PM~10580528
> *with display. thats why!!!
> *


:machinegun: :guns: :nono: It was the parts, frame, and paint


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

Toyshop customs will have their hands on this build up!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

TonyO with the guns!!!!!!
So violent!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 5 2008, 11:53 PM~10580537
> *Wicked Metal Works will have their hands on this build up!!!
> *


Good luck buddy maybe he'll throw in a free porno and used wad of toilet paper as part of his package deal :thumbsup:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 5 2008, 01:55 PM~10580562
> *Good luck buddy maybe he'll throw in a free porno and used wad of toilet paper as part of his package deal :thumbsup:
> *



HAHAHAHA!!!!! NEVER!!!!!!!!
I would go to you if not Mike!!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 5 2008, 12:58 PM~10580086
> *Dude I  beat my meat  last time. just made it  black and blue with no engraving!
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 5 2008, 11:58 PM~10580603
> *
> *


:twak:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Hermanos of Peace, cadillac jay


finally.....the man himself!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Thats right just stomping through. i see someone a little upset that i bet him well it won't be the last time either


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 6 2008, 12:48 AM~10581054
> *Thats right just stomping through. i see someone a little upset that i bet him well it won't be the last time either
> *


real talk


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 5 2008, 02:41 PM~10580981
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Hermanos of Peace, cadillac jay
> finally.....the man himself!!!
> *


pm sent


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 5 2008, 02:56 PM~10581113
> *pm sent
> *



pm recieved and reply somewhere in cyberspace!!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

Finding out if it is true!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

SHOW IS STILL ON MAY 18th TUCSON AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 6 2008, 02:02 AM~10581550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finding out if it is true!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

20 inch design cut outs for wheels how much??? not welded just the cut outs??? lmk


----------



## 817Lowrider

cool


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2008, 01:05 AM~10591275
> *20 inch design cut outs for wheels how much??? not welded just the cut outs??? lmk
> *


OK


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 6 2008, 05:11 PM~10591324
> *OK
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

I am now offering the Tombstone design to the public. This design has helped me win over 50 awards with 4 different frames in the last 8 years. I've put these parts on Tombstone II, Tombstone, Wyatt's Revenge, and Wicked Ride and they've been a proven winner every time. 

Now let this design work for you in laser cut. Manny's did the original design in twist but it will look just as good as a laser piece. Get these engraved and you'll give your bike a look like no other.

I can make these into handlebars, sissybar, pedals, mirrors, steering wheel, fender braces, crown, whatever you want.  

Tombstone fork:


----------



## TonyO

Funny how my competition keeps trying to knock my topic down by posting up 5 useless topics :uh: 

i only try to post up REAL posts not garbage TTT posts :nono:

New pedals waitin for threads.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 7 2008, 08:41 AM~10597510
> *I am now offering the Tombstone design to the public.  This design has helped me win over 50 awards with 4 different frames in the last 8 years.  I've put these parts on Tombstone II, Tombstone, Wyatt's Revenge, and Wicked Ride and they've been a proven winner every time.
> 
> Now let this design work for you in laser cut.  Manny's did the original design in twist but it will look just as good as a laser piece.  Get these engraved and you'll give your bike a look like no other.
> 
> I can make these into handlebars, sissybar, pedals, mirrors, steering wheel, fender braces, crown, whatever you want.
> 
> Tombstone fork:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## TECHNIQUES

:nicoderm:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@May 6 2008, 02:02 AM~10581550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finding out if it is true!
> *


Don't bother showing :tears:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 3 2007, 08:23 PM~8464081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

whats good TNT


----------



## jonny b

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 7 2008, 07:41 AM~10597510
> *I am now offering the Tombstone design to the public.  This design has helped me win over 50 awards with 4 different frames in the last 8 years.  I've put these parts on Tombstone II, Tombstone, Wyatt's Revenge, and Wicked Ride and they've been a proven winner every time.
> 
> Now let this design work for you in laser cut.  Manny's did the original design in twist but it will look just as good as a laser piece.  Get these engraved and you'll give your bike a look like no other.
> 
> I can make these into handlebars, sissybar, pedals, mirrors, steering wheel, fender braces, crown, whatever you want.
> 
> Tombstone fork:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice history right there


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@May 9 2008, 09:46 AM~10613835
> *nice history right there
> *


Thanks brotha. My competition can only dream of doing something like that cuz you know there ain't nothin "wicked or clown'n" about my parts.


----------



## TonyO

Updated signature</span>


www.rollerzonly.com Home of the 1998, 2002, 2006, and 2007 Club of the Year
Bone Collector lowrider parts: www.nybonecollectors.com

Proud sponsor of LIL PHX, Cadillac Jay, SA Rollerz, and <span style=\'colorurple\'>FunkytownRoller true players in the game

*TNT: The first to bring you custom crowns, badges, mirrors, and now continental kits available.*


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 8 2008, 12:37 PM~10608887
> *Funny how my competition keeps trying to knock my topic down by posting up 5 useless topics  :uh:
> 
> i only try to post up REAL posts not garbage TTT posts :nono:
> 
> New pedals waitin for threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 7 2008, 08:41 AM~10597510
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u gotta change the parts


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 7 2008, 07:41 AM~10597510
> *I am now offering the Tombstone design to the public.  This design has helped me win over 50 awards with 4 different frames in the last 8 years.  I've put these parts on Tombstone II, Tombstone, Wyatt's Revenge, and Wicked Ride and they've been a proven winner every time.
> 
> Now let this design work for you in laser cut.  Manny's did the original design in twist but it will look just as good as a laser piece.  Get these engraved and you'll give your bike a look like no other.
> 
> I can make these into handlebars, sissybar, pedals, mirrors, steering wheel, fender braces, crown, whatever you want.
> 
> Tombstone fork:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think the only real reason you have been able to win is because you havent had any major competition in your class. I mean a real test of the strength of that design would be to put it on a 20" bike and see how it does. But then again, I dont think that has been very affective at the last few super shows right?


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 9 2008, 03:12 AM~10614048
> *Updated signature</span>
> www.rollerzonly.com Home of the 1998, 2002, 2006, and 2007 Club of the Year
> Bone Collector lowrider parts: www.nybonecollectors.com
> 
> Proud sponsor of LIL PHX, Cadillac Jay, SA Rollerz, and <span style=\'colorurple\'>FunkytownRoller true players in the game
> 
> TNT: The first to bring you custom crowns, badges, mirrors, and now continental kits available.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 9 2008, 12:09 PM~10614092
> *I think the only real reason you have been able to win is because you havent had any major competition in your class. I mean a real test of the strength of that design would be to put it on a 20" bike and see how it does. But then again, I dont think that has been very affective at the last few super shows right?
> *


I've taken 3 best of show awards with Tombstone so I dont know WTF you're talking about competition in my class i"ve beat everyone in every class before


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 9 2008, 06:48 AM~10614545
> *I've taken 3 best of show awards with Tombstone  so I dont know WTF you're talking about competition in my class i"ve beat everyone in every class before
> *


What about lady death and creamator (sp)?


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 9 2008, 06:45 PM~10615432
> *What about lady death and creamator (sp)?
> *


Yes I've lost to Lady Death twice. I lost to Creamator once with the old semi custom frame but beat his ass once with Tombstone and another time with Wyatt's Revenge.

I never said the parts are the ONLY reason I win they are PART of the reason I win. 

Why do you have to come in here talking smack anyway you're not even building something that'll go against my category anyway.


----------



## TonyO

server :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 9 2008, 09:29 AM~10615774
> *Yes I've lost to Lady Death twice.  I lost to Creamator once with the old semi custom frame but beat his ass once with Tombstone and another time with Wyatt's Revenge.
> 
> I never said the parts are the ONLY reason I win  they are PART of the reason I win.
> 
> Why do you have to come in here talking smack anyway you're not even building something that'll go against my category anyway.
> *


#1. I just kinda remember that you were not able to beat those bikes but I thought you made it seam like your bike was unbeatable or something like that. Thats all. 

#2. I have known you for a long ass time so I felt comfortable talking about this subject. I think you should take my comments as constructive criticism not as anything negative.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 9 2008, 07:38 PM~10615854
> *#1. I just kinda remember that you were not able to beat those bikes but I thought you made it seam like your bike was unbeatable or something like that. Thats all.
> 
> #2. I have known you for a long ass time so I felt comfortable talking about this subject. I think you should take my comments as constructive criticism not as anything negative.
> *


Yes thats true and I appologize I'm just used to having to defend myself against all the damn haters out there. Or like Dtwist says "No Heaters man get that heat away from me!!" :roflmao:

No the only bike I claim that was unbeatable was Fantasy bike. That bike was done right, all hand made parts nothing faced at all. That bike dominated the Semi Custom 20" category for 5 years. I didnt build it but I owned it for a year before I sold it. I miss it now :tears:


I mean hell dude I lost to Fantasy with Tombstone!! HTF do you get a 20" Semi bike to beat a radical? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

You know its a bad ass bike to beat a top radical


----------



## 817Lowrider

Thanks for the crown TNT Ill get that design to you asap!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 07:50 PM~10615994
> *Thanks for the crown TNT Ill get that design to you asap!
> *


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater




----------



## kustombuilder

TNT? :0


----------



## pimpala6462

tony o clean out your box


----------



## TonyO

TNT Forks and sissybar done for viejitocencoast


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@May 11 2008, 08:38 PM~10628283
> *tony o clean out your box
> *


Done, PM me


----------



## TonyO

Hermanos of Peace check your email


----------



## Str8crazy80

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 12 2008, 08:23 PM~10635106
> *:wave:
> *


whatup man hit me up when you're ready for more parts.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 12 2008, 01:06 PM~10636467
> *whatup man hit me up when you're ready for more parts.
> *


already have  git thoes drawn up and let me check them out


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater




----------



## TonyO

Any interest in this fork design? Clean and simple. Change it up, mod it, and post your new twist on the design if you want


----------



## TonyO

Lowrider 69 I got your new steering wheel CADded up


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 12 2008, 11:45 PM~10633657
> *TNT Forks and sissybar done for viejitocencoast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


me likey :0


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 12 2008, 06:43 PM~10638001
> *Any interest in this fork design?  Clean and simple.  Change it up, mod it, and post your new twist on the design if you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A twist like this Tony?? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 13 2008, 04:52 AM~10639024
> *A twist like this Tony??  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## TonyO

New stuff coming out this week stay tuned hno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@May 13 2008, 04:23 AM~10638767
> *me likey  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

TNT. Precision engineering. Professional parts at the quality YOU deserve


----------



## rabbit

:nicoderm: TTB


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@May 13 2008, 07:33 PM~10643683
> *:nicoderm:   TNT*


----------



## rabbit

:0


----------



## hotstuff5964

damn whore


----------



## TonyO

....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 13 2008, 07:45 PM~10643781
> *damn whore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahahaaha 

I like the name of the pic too tony-othewhore.jpg :roflmao:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

:0


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 13 2008, 11:47 AM~10643796
> *wahahahaaha
> 
> I like the name of the pic too  tony-othewhore.jpg  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

BUMP


----------



## noe_from_texas

hey


----------



## unique27




----------



## Str8crazy80

:biggrin:


----------



## pimpala6462

ro-bc email sent.


----------



## Str8crazy80

i gotta wait till thursday tony i gotta find a box and thats when i get paid


----------



## Str8crazy80

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
Str8crazy80 Feb 2003 4,374 153 1.65% 
TonyO Apr 2002 24,578 152 1.64% 
youcantfademe Feb 2008 3,299 133 1.43% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 89,629 111 1.20% 
SKEETER Oct 2003 10,145 91 0.98% 
POONJAB63 Nov 2003 6,154 89 0.96% 
toxiconer Nov 2002 12,611 72 0.78% 
863CANDYCADI Aug 2005 5,224 70 0.75% 
noe_from_texas Jun 2004 32,855 70 0.75% 
knightsgirl19 


i'm one ahead of you tony


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 14 2008, 02:42 AM~10647282
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> Str8crazy80 Feb 2003 4,374 153 1.65%
> TonyO Apr 2002 24,578 152 1.64%
> youcantfademe Feb 2008 3,299 133 1.43%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 89,629 111 1.20%
> SKEETER Oct 2003 10,145 91 0.98%
> POONJAB63 Nov 2003 6,154 89 0.96%
> toxiconer Nov 2002 12,611 72 0.78%
> 863CANDYCADI Aug 2005 5,224 70 0.75%
> noe_from_texas Jun 2004 32,855 70 0.75%
> knightsgirl19
> i'm one ahead of you tony
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 13 2008, 04:33 PM~10647215
> *i gotta wait till thursday tony i gotta find a box and thats when i get paid
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Str8crazy80

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
Str8crazy80 Feb 2003 4,516 284 3.04% 
TonyO Apr 2002 24,724 276 2.96% 
youcantfademe Feb 2008 3,301 113 1.21% 
juangotti Jul 2006 16,569 103 1.10% 
noe_from_texas Jun 2004 32,883 100 1.07% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 89,647 92 0.99% 
SKEETER Oct 2003 10,145 91 0.98% 
toxiconer Nov 2002 12,649 85 0.91% 
STR8_CLOWN'N Nov 2002 30,368 80 0.86% 
POONJAB63 

HA..


----------



## RAY_512

TTT!..whuts goin on in here!?..


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 14 2008, 05:46 PM~10652354
> *TTT!..whuts goin on in here!?..
> *


PM sent? :dunno:


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 14 2008, 07:58 AM~10652431
> *PM sent? :dunno:
> *


no pm! :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## TonyO

these will be cut soon


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

any of mine on the way yet?


----------



## noe_from_texas

:dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 15 2008, 01:18 AM~10655570
> *any of mine on the way yet?
> *


not yet bro.


----------



## TonyO

*TNT: Where we never claim other people's work as ours. *


----------



## Str8crazy80

hey tony i got that box shipped out today. should be their in a week


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 16 2008, 10:50 AM~10668423
> *hey tony i got that box shipped out today. should be their in a week
> *


Ok I'll get to workin on the design


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 16 2008, 06:44 AM~10669294
> *Ok I'll get to workin on the design
> *


ya trick ya


----------



## noe_from_texas

:0


----------



## RollinBlue

im lookin to get this plaque cut but changin da waco texas to fort worth texas with da same letterin if possible pm me plz


----------



## hotstuff5964

damn! :0


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## NATIVE MONEY

WHATS CRACKEN TACO..............


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 19 2008, 01:47 AM~10684562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Beanerking1

hey Tony i got a question for you bro, where can i get a starter bike for my 3 year old. i want to find a 12 or 16 inch bike so me and him can build it in my spare time for him to have something to display with dad.  i will design whatever needs to be done later so just a basic bike. hit me up with any ideas of where please


----------



## noe_from_texas

bicycledesigner.com

aztlanbicycle.com

ebay.com


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 19 2008, 12:11 PM~10687470
> *bicycledesigner.com
> 
> aztlanbicycle.com
> 
> ebay.com
> *


cool thank you i have never realy been into the bikes but want to get 1 now for my boy. he finally seen 1 in person and fell in love. now he wants to build 1 and not build a cadi like dad :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 19 2008, 10:38 PM~10687656
> *cool thank you i have never realy been into the bikes but want to get 1 now for my boy. he finally seen 1 in person and fell in love. now he wants to build 1 and not build a cadi like dad :biggrin:
> *


I have a couple of Pixies complete that I'm looking to sell.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 19 2008, 02:50 PM~10687739
> *I have a couple of Pixies complete that I'm looking to sell.
> *


o really????


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 20 2008, 12:06 AM~10688294
> *o really????
> *


Yeah I think I have 2 red ones. They're the style with the two straight down bars.


----------



## Beanerking1

got any pics? i want to see :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 19 2008, 02:22 PM~10688437
> *Yeah I think I have 2 red ones.  They're the style with the two straight down bars.
> *


hey tony, seeing as though you have alot of those lil tigers, i have a question for you...does that chrome grommet accent piece that goes on the top bar where the headset is at the same size as the one for a convertable pixie???


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 20 2008, 02:43 AM~10689456
> *hey tony, seeing as though you have alot of those lil tigers, i have a question for you...does that chrome grommet accent piece that goes on the top bar where the headset is at the same size as the one for a convertable pixie???
> *


Yes I believe they used the same ones for both bikes back in the day. They even used the same crank and sprocket. The only main difference between the two bikes is the pixie's top bar and frame were overall a little bigger and of course the 16" tires vs 12" tires and wheels.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 20 2008, 02:30 AM~10689348
> *got any pics? i want to see :biggrin:
> *


I'll try to get some tonight


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 19 2008, 04:59 PM~10689599
> *Yes I believe they used the same ones for both bikes back in the day.  They even used the same crank and sprocket.  The only main difference between the two bikes is the pixie's top bar and frame were overall a little bigger and of course the 16" tires vs 12" tires and wheels.
> *


kool, thanks for the info....now, you wouldnt happen to have an extra one of those you would want to get rid of would you??? im in the process of building one of those pixies and when i bought it, it didnt have that piece...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 20 2008, 03:01 AM~10689628
> *kool, thanks for the info....now, you wouldnt happen to have an extra one of those you would want to get rid of would you??? im in the process of building one of those pixies and when i bought it, it didnt have that piece...
> *


Let me look, I dont think I do  They sometimes have them on Ebay in nice shape for about $10


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 19 2008, 05:04 PM~10689653
> *Let me look,  I dont think I do   They sometimes have them on Ebay in nice shape for about $10
> *


thanks...ill check out ebay..  

whats the proper term for them...or what do i search under???


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 20 2008, 03:13 AM~10689722
> *thanks...ill check out ebay..
> 
> whats the proper term for them...or what do i search under???
> *


they're called "Collars" so it would be a top bar collar


----------



## 817Lowrider

CROWN LOOKS AWESOME


----------



## 817Lowrider

Need these as bars. how much? un welded


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 20 2008, 05:14 AM~10691003
> *
> 
> Need these as bars. how much? un welded
> *


nice design


----------



## TonyO

More TNT parts



> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@May 20 2008, 05:15 AM~10691007
> *I JUST GOT ALL MY CUSTOM PARTS FROM THE UNSTOPPABLE TNT METALWORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY HANDLE BARS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY STEERING WHEEL AND CROWN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY FORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY PEDALS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND ALOT MORE TO COME
> THANKS TONY AND TACO FOR THE PARTS
> 
> ROLLERZZZ ONLLLYYYY
> *


----------



## NorthWest Savage

sick


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 19 2008, 05:25 PM~10689840
> *they're called "Collars"  so it would be a top bar collar
> *


ebay aint got shit right now!!! :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 22 2008, 09:58 AM~10710364
> *ebay aint got shit right now!!! :angry:
> *


Not right now but put "Schwinn Lil Tiger" in as a saved search and check back every week , sometimes people got parts but they dont put everything on at once but the chrome collar is what you need. Hit up Socios or Schwinn66 on here they might have one for sale.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 22 2008, 06:44 AM~10711007
> *Not right now but put "Schwinn Lil Tiger" in as a saved search and check back every week , sometimes people got parts but they dont put everything on at once  but the chrome collar is what you need.  Hit up Socios or Schwinn66 on here they might have one for sale.
> *


damn, i forgot all about them...ill pm them n see if they have access to an extra one...


----------



## Str8crazy80

did you git thoes bars yet tony


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 23 2008, 06:37 AM~10716763
> *did you git thoes bars yet tony
> *


Yep just got them today


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 23 2008, 06:37 AM~10716768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:twak: :twak: :guns:

Damn that thing wont die


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

WHATS CRACKEN TONY U GET THOSE FLIKS I SENT YA AND ARE U GONNA DESIGHN ME SOME PARTS OR WHAT HOMIE KINDA ANCIOUS BETWEEN U AND TACO I SHOULD BE LOOKING AT GETN SOME NICE PARTS HOMIE


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@May 22 2008, 11:11 PM~10717811
> *WHATS CRACKEN TONY U GET THOSE FLIKS I SENT YA AND ARE U GONNA DESIGHN ME SOME PARTS OR WHAT HOMIE KINDA ANCIOUS BETWEEN U AND TACO I SHOULD BE LOOKING AT GETN SOME NICE PARTS HOMIE
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@May 23 2008, 08:11 AM~10717811
> *WHATS CRACKEN TONY U GET THOSE FLIKS I SENT YA AND ARE U GONNA DESIGHN ME SOME PARTS OR WHAT HOMIE KINDA ANCIOUS BETWEEN U AND TACO I SHOULD BE LOOKING AT GETN SOME NICE PARTS HOMIE
> *


yep i'll try to start workin on the designs soon.


----------



## Rusty193

ttt


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@May 24 2008, 05:32 AM~10723988
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

have you come up with anything yet tony


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

HEY HOMIE NOTHING YET :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 22 2008, 09:59 PM~10718183
> *yep  i'll try to start workin on the designs soon.
> *


thanks brotha..........


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@May 25 2008, 12:27 AM~10728837
> *thanks brotha..........
> *


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

wats up with my bars?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 25 2008, 07:49 PM~10733010
> *wats up with my bars?
> *


next on the cutting table. I promise dude, been busy tryin to catch up on other stuff first.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 26 2008, 01:22 AM~10737334
> *next on the cutting table.  I promise dude, been busy tryin to catch up on other stuff first.
> *


better start running then. LOL


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 26 2008, 11:55 AM~10738928
> *better start running then.  LOL
> *


 :0


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 26 2008, 12:22 AM~10737334
> *next on the cutting table.  I promise dude, been busy tryin to catch up on other stuff first.
> *



like catchin up on my shit :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@May 27 2008, 06:00 AM~10741823
> *like catchin up on my shit  :biggrin:
> *


Yep exactly.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 24 2008, 12:06 PM~10728009
> *have you come up with anything yet tony
> *


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater




----------



## 817Lowrider

TTT for my crown and engraved headbadge


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 27 2008, 06:48 AM~10744740
> *Yep exactly.
> *



well kick someone in the ass and get shit done


----------



## TonyO

We can do sprockets for 12" bikes too check out our first custom sprocket for a 12" bike:












New Pedals:












More parts in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@May 30 2008, 03:51 PM~10773251
> *well kick someone in the ass and get shit done
> *


 :0 





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

some sick parts man i got a little bike i am gonna be starting hear in a little bit for my son i might half to hit you up


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 2 2008, 11:02 PM~10785300
> *
> More parts in the mail tomorrow.
> *



mine???


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jun 3 2008, 08:17 PM~10787315
> *mine???
> *


I dunno whats in this grab bag of goodies coming in the mail yet :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

Design for pedals for a customer


----------



## fatdaddylv

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 3 2008, 02:34 PM~10788899
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Design for pedals for a customer
> *


Thanks Tony, looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 3 2008, 01:02 AM~10785300
> *We can do sprockets for 12" bikes too check out our first custom sprocket for a 12" bike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Pedals:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More parts in the mail tomorrow.
> *


----------



## La Raza CC SouthAZ




----------



## Raguness

:cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 24 2008, 12:06 PM~10728009
> *have you come up with anything yet tony
> *


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jun 3 2008, 11:03 AM~10785473
> *some sick parts man i got a little bike i am gonna be starting hear in a little bit for my son i might half to hit you up
> *


ok just let me know


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 3 2008, 11:18 AM~10787323
> *I dunno.I think its the statue of D i ordered.
> *


 :0


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

WHAT UP TONY...............


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Jun 4 2008, 11:59 PM~10798272-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I needed something to scare away all the birds and rats from the back yard
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NATIVE MONEY_@Jun 5 2008, 12:07 AM~10798346
> *WHAT UP TONY...............
> *


Whatup man


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 4 2008, 03:08 PM~10798351
> *Yeah I needed something to scare away all the birds and rats from the back yard
> Whatup man
> *


 :0


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 4 2008, 02:08 PM~10798351
> *Yeah I needed something to scare away all the birds and rats from the back yard
> Whatup man
> *


 :0


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D.R.A.

CAN I GET A PRICE ON A SET OF FORKS FOR A RADIO FLYER?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by D.R.A._@Jun 6 2008, 08:43 PM~10813050
> *CAN I GET A PRICE ON A SET OF FORKS FOR A RADIO FLYER?
> *


PM sent


----------



## ESE JAVIER

HEY TONY O WHAT DO U HAVE FOR 26 INCH BIKE OR WHAT CAN U MAKE .


----------



## Str8crazy80

did you git my pm did the pictures work? do you need better ones? let me know


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Jun 7 2008, 07:58 AM~10816880
> *HEY TONY O WHAT DO U HAVE FOR 26 INCH BIKE OR WHAT CAN U MAKE .
> *


I can make any part you want that I've already cut for a 20" or 16" bike, it'll just be bigger.

I do have a set of forks that will fit a beach cruizer (Stop Laughing Adrian :twak



> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 7 2008, 11:52 AM~10817740
> *did you git my pm did the pictures work? do you need better ones? let me know
> *


Yes those pics will work.


----------



## OLDHAM

Tony I got something in the mail .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
now it needs engraving and chrome and gold .... :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> Yeah I needed something to scare away all the birds and rats from the back yard
> 
> hang some wicked stuff from the trees
> :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> Yeah I needed something to scare away all the birds and rats from the back yard
> 
> hang some *wicked* stuff from the trees
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## TonyO

Yo brotha with the pendant its ready:










New parts new parts new parts:

Raqueness forks:


----------



## Raguness

Where are they???


----------



## TonyO

SA Rollerz sissybar and Funkytown steering wheel AMB1800 yo badge is ready










Funkytown wheel trim:











Brand new part never done by any shop before. Waterjet cut brake arm:


----------



## TonyO

Double stacked mirrors:

Perfect welds 





































Funkytown will drill his own holes and mount them on his handlebars


----------



## AMB1800

DAMM that badge is looking goooooooooood :0 :0   thanks tony  

that arm brake idea is nice!!! and the mirrors are clean too


----------



## TonyO

SA Rollerz mirrors:



















SA Rollerz Wheel trim 12"


----------



## 817Lowrider

Nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 8 2008, 10:29 AM~10823088
> *DAMM that badge is looking goooooooooood  :0  :0      thanks tony
> 
> that arm brake idea is nice!!! and the mirrors are clean too
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 8 2008, 07:36 PM~10823119
> *:biggrin:
> *


puttin a EXCLUSIVE touch in it huh :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 8 2008, 08:29 PM~10823088
> *DAMM that badge is looking goooooooooood  :0  :0      thanks tony
> 
> that arm brake idea is nice!!! and the mirrors are clean too
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## hotstuff5964

damn foo, you been busy :0


----------



## TonyO

Raqueness forks has a broken "S" shield so I had to do both sides differently so they'd show up correctly on each side. Something one of the other builders in here doesnt think to do


----------



## TonyO

TNT will soon be doing Square twist parts with a partnership by Cadillac Jay:

TNT With a Twist: Coming Soon  :around: 

I can get different size square stock from 1/8" to 3.5" in lengths up to 10'


----------



## AMB1800

thats some good news, then you can do face with twist parts, sort of like manny's :0


----------



## lowlife-biker

nice clean work tony :thumbsup:


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 8 2008, 09:27 AM~10823078
> *Double stacked mirrors:
> 
> Perfect welds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funkytown will drill his own holes and mount them on his handlebars
> *


damn nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 8 2008, 09:27 AM~10823078
> *Double stacked mirrors:
> 
> Perfect welds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funkytown will drill his own holes and mount them on his handlebars
> *


damn nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Raguness

To the top for TNT!!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 8 2008, 10:59 AM~10823225
> *Raqueness forks has a broken "S" shield so I had to do both sides differently so they'd show up correctly on each side.  Something one of the other builders in here doesnt think to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



so you just drilled the hole on the other side ?


----------



## D Twist

> TNT will soon be doing Square twist parts with a partnership by Cadillac Jay:
> 
> TNT With a Twist: Coming Soon  :around:
> 
> I can get different size square stock from 1/8" to 3.5" in lengths up to 10'
> 
> *You have a machine that'll twist 3.5" stock?? Damn! *:0


----------



## TonyO

> so you just drilled the hole on the other side ?


Moved the holes over when I sent them to get them cut  Basically that's all that was done but if I had cut two of the same thing it would have been backwards on the other side. 



> TNT will soon be doing Square twist parts with a partnership by Cadillac Jay:
> 
> TNT With a Twist: Coming Soon  :around:
> 
> I can get different size square stock from 1/8" to 3.5" in lengths up to 10'
> 
> *You have a machine that'll twist 3.5" stock?? Damn! *:0
> 
> 
> 
> No man I twist them by hand with my thumb and pinky.
Click to expand...


----------



## TonyO

Did some spring cleaning, here's some parts I had in storage:

Taco Steering wheel still for sale:










2 sets of enforcer forks still for sale:










1 set of blade forks:











Not for sale but here's a steering wheel Hermanos of Peace made for me that will be on my bike this year


----------



## TonyO

Blade steering wheel for sale:


----------



## bad news

hermanos of peace did a bad ass job on the wheel !


----------



## ESE JAVIER

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 7 2008, 01:41 AM~10817775
> *I can make any part you want that I've already cut for a 20" or 16" bike, it'll just be bigger.
> 
> I do have a set of forks that will fit a beach cruizer (Stop Laughing Adrian :twak
> Yes those pics will work.
> 
> *


 you have pictures of the forks. Im also looking for some gorilla bars twisted .


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Jun 9 2008, 07:39 AM~10827004
> *you have pictures of the forks. Im also looking for some gorilla bars twisted .
> *


I'll have to look for the pics of the forks. I'm not doing twisted parts yet. Comming soon though, hit me up in a few months. When I do start to do twisted stuff I already got a complete set of parts I need to do for a customer.


----------



## Str8crazy80

i'm lovin the steering wheel


----------



## fatdaddylv

Looking good Tony :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jun 9 2008, 05:58 PM~10828870
> *Looking good Tony  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Your pedals are on the cutting block next


----------



## K LoLo

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 8 2008, 10:47 PM~10826446
> *Moved the holes over when I sent them to get them cut   Basically that's all that was done but if I had cut two of the same thing it would have been backwards on the other side.
> No man I twist them by hand with my thumb and pinky.
> *


AHH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fatdaddylv

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 9 2008, 08:58 AM~10828871
> *Your pedals are on the cutting block next
> *


Right on my friend!


----------



## fatdaddylv

Tony, I want to chain guard made with the name of the bike as a cut out. I know you can do this.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

That steering wheel looks HOT!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv+Jun 9 2008, 06:54 PM~10829179-->
> 
> 
> 
> Tony, I want to chain guard made with the name of the bike as a cut out. I know you can do this.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I can get it done just tell me the name of the bike
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hermanos of Peace_@Jun 9 2008, 07:23 PM~10829390
> *That steering wheel looks HOT!!!!
> *


You can buy it its for sale you know? Damn I didnt know the Blade Steering wheel was going to be so popular


----------



## fatdaddylv

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 9 2008, 11:45 AM~10829969
> *Yeah I can get it done just tell me the name of the bike
> *


Bry's Reality


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jun 9 2008, 09:02 PM~10830092
> *Bry's Reality
> *


Ok man I'll try to come up with some designs.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ship it tony looks great


----------



## FunkytownRoller

HOLY FUCKIN SHIT TONY, I GOTTA GO CHANGE MY UNDERWEAR NOW, I JUST FUCKIN NUTTED ON MY SELF...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 9 2008, 04:19 PM~10832343
> *     HOLY FUCKIN SHIT TONY, I GOTTA GO CHANGE MY UNDERWEAR NOW, I JUST FUCKIN NUTTED ON MY SELF...
> *


you dirty bastard


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 9 2008, 06:19 PM~10832343
> *     HOLY FUCKIN SHIT TONY, I GOTTA GO CHANGE MY UNDERWEAR NOW, I JUST FUCKIN NUTTED ON MY SELF...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: were you thinking bout them girls chad


----------



## brown2thebone

MAN LOOK AT YO PARTS LOKKING LIKE ORGANS AND SHIT WHY DONT U SHOVE THEM UP YO ASS AND GO FUCK THAT GUY FROM ST8CLOWNIN!!!!!! YOU FUCKING RAT LOOKING SON OF A COW!!!!!!!


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by brown2thebone_@Jun 9 2008, 07:53 PM~10832918
> *MAN LOOK AT YO PARTS LOKKING LIKE ORGANS AND SHIT WHY DONT U SHOVE THEM UP YO ASS AND GO FUCK THAT GUY FROM ST8CLOWNIN!!!!!! YOU FUCKING RAT LOOKING SON OF A COW!!!!!!!
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :buttkick:


----------



## brown2thebone

U THINK IMN CRAZY?... I AINT THE ONE WHO HAS RAT SYNDROME


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by brown2thebone_@Jun 9 2008, 08:04 PM~10832987
> *U THINK IMN CRAZY?... I AINT THE ONE WHO HAS RAT SYNDROME
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :twak:


----------



## brown2thebone

:uh:


----------



## RollinBlue

:werd:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Jun 10 2008, 02:38 AM~10832479-->
> 
> 
> 
> you dirty bastard
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2 :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-brown2thebone_@Jun 10 2008, 03:53 AM~10832918
> *MAN LOOK AT YO PARTS LOKKING LIKE ORGANS AND SHIT WHY DONT U SHOVE THEM UP YO ASS AND GO FUCK THAT GUY FROM ST8CLOWNIN!!!!!! YOU FUCKING RAT LOOKING SON OF A COW!!!!!!!
> *


Rat organs? :dunno:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by brown2thebone_@Jun 9 2008, 05:53 PM~10832918
> *MAN LOOK AT YO PARTS LOKKING LIKE ORGANS AND SHIT WHY DONT U SHOVE THEM UP YO ASS AND GO FUCK THAT GUY FROM ST8CLOWNIN!!!!!! YOU FUCKING RAT LOOKING SON OF A COW!!!!!!!
> *


This coming from a guy who wear's cop glasses.


----------



## Str8crazy80

brake arm looks tight.


----------



## fatdaddylv

Any sketches on the chain guard yet/


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jun 11 2008, 06:02 PM~10845028
> *Any sketches on the chain guard yet/
> *


naw man I'm hella busy right now at work developing a CM process, trying to get these people to send me the right versions of their documents so I can post them on the SAN, trying to get Symantec setup in the lab, no time for CAD right now  I'll try to get to it soon but I'm locked in with this other chit right now.



Oops I mean I'm busy making doughnuts all day long :happysad:


----------



## fatdaddylv

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 11 2008, 10:13 AM~10845396
> *naw man I'm hella busy right now at work developing a CM process, trying to get these people to send me the right versions of their documents so I can post them on the SAN, trying to get Symantec setup in the lab,  no time for CAD right now   I'll try to get to it soon but I'm locked in with this other chit right now.
> Oops I mean I'm busy making doughnuts all day long :happysad:
> *


There you go with all that tech talk again :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jun 11 2008, 07:19 PM~10845420
> *There you go with all that tech talk again  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


makin some Krispy Kremes :biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddylv

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 11 2008, 10:23 AM~10845446
> *makin some Krispy Kremes  :biggrin:
> *


Sounds like a good theme for another bike. The seat can be a maple bar. the rims and tires are bis ass doughnuts and you could use sprinkles unstead of flake for the paint!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jun 11 2008, 07:44 PM~10845590
> *Sounds like a good theme for another bike. The seat can be a maple bar. the rims and tires are bis ass doughnuts and you could use sprinkles unstead of flake for the paint!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Hell yeah :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

parts lookin good


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

What up Tony????? I got my TNT parts chromed. They look clean. I need some custom fenders and sissy bars and i am done.


----------



## Str8crazy80

:wave:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

bars???


----------



## 817Lowrider

Tony Hit me up sup with them parts???? LMK asap


----------



## fatdaddylv

Whats up Tony. Any word on the pedals yet?


----------



## Str8crazy80

damm...... tony your behind...LOL


----------



## FunkytownRoller

FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO DONT KNOW, TONY IS ON VACATION HOMIES...HE MAY HAVE SOME WORK PILING UP BUT A MAN DESERVES A VACATION EVERY NOW AND THEN...


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

TONY I FINALLY GOT THE STUFF THANKX


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Jun 17 2008, 11:36 AM~10889264
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot with FinePix S5100 at 2008-06-17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot with FinePix S5100 at 2008-06-17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot with FinePix S5100 at 2008-06-17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot with FinePix S5100 at 2008-06-17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot with FinePix S5100 at 2008-06-17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot with FinePix S5100 at 2008-06-17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot with FinePix S5100 at 2008-06-17
> A COUPLE PIKS FROM CENTRAL COAST AND CENTRAL CAL CHAPTERS
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

T
T
T 

F
O
R

T
O
N
Y


----------



## TonyO

I'm back guys. I was on Vacation for a week and went to my first residency for my PhD program and I'm glad to be back now. I'll be picking up on where I left off. Thanks.


----------



## Raguness

:wave:


----------



## KrazyKutting

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 27 2008, 02:58 PM~10965171
> *I'm back guys.  I was on Vacation for a week and went to my first residency for my PhD program and I'm glad to be back now.  I'll be picking up on where I left off.    Thanks.
> *


 :biggrin: Tony O waz up homie, nice to have u back. Hey thanks for the hookup wit Funkytown. I just left message on his cell for his project. Peace.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 27 2008, 01:58 PM~10965171
> *I'm back guys.  I was on Vacation for a week and went to my first residency for my PhD program and I'm glad to be back now.  I'll be picking up on where I left off.    Thanks.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## betosbomb

TTT


----------



## ESE JAVIER

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 7 2008, 01:41 AM~10817775
> *I can make any part you want that I've already cut for a 20" or 16" bike, it'll just be bigger.
> 
> I do have a set of forks that will fit a beach cruizer (Stop Laughing Adrian :twak
> Yes those pics will work.
> 
> *


can you show me some pics of the forks that you have for a 26. thanks


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 27 2008, 04:58 PM~10965171
> *I'm back guys.  I was on Vacation for a week and went to my first residency for my PhD program and I'm glad to be back now.  I'll be picking up on where I left off.    Thanks.
> *


tony u got the cad down?


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 28 2008, 12:14 AM~10968370
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 28 2008, 10:14 AM~10968370
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 30 2008, 07:05 AM~10979266
> *:roflmao:
> *


lol...i knew that icon would git a laugh


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 27 2008, 05:25 PM~10965787
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: Tony O waz up homie, nice to have u back. Hey thanks for the hookup wit Funkytown. I just left message on his cell for his project. Peace.
> *


wassup John.... :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

hey man, did you hear??? i went to denver this weekend and actually qualified for vegas...i was like get the fuck outta here...took 3rd best bike...with them TnT parts...wait til they see whats coming..


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 1 2008, 03:35 AM~10983905
> *hey man, did you hear??? i went to denver this weekend and actually qualified for vegas...i was like get the fuck outta here...took 3rd best bike...with them TnT parts...wait til they see whats coming..
> *


You forgot to mention that ALL the custom lasercut parts were TNT not just one little part here and there

Congrats on your win bro and I'll see you in Vegas. :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 30 2008, 03:22 PM~10982445
> *wassup John.... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up Chad , congrats on placing in Denver. Tony O what up bro, hey hit me up i wuz at the Highland Park Show in L.A and got a shitload of request for custom bike parts so call me a.s.a.p so i can give u info. Peace.


----------



## NorthWest Savage

anythang yet?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting+Jul 1 2008, 05:10 AM~10984564-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> What up Chad , congrats on placing in Denver. Tony O what up bro, hey hit me up i wuz at the Highland Park Show in L.A and got a shitload of request for custom bike parts so call me a.s.a.p so i can give u info. Peace.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call sent
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juiced67impala_@Jul 1 2008, 06:30 AM~10985349
> *anythang yet?
> *


Soon I hope brotha. I'm shooting for getting stuff squared away by this Friday or next monday.


----------



## 817Lowrider

LMK tony


----------



## fatdaddylv

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

*We are now offering parts in either aluminum or steel at the same price. My cutter said he can cut aluminum at the same price as steel for me but any welding would be extra since its a more involved process than regular welding of steel. I'm still offering stainless at a slightly higher price.

So let me know when you order if you want aluminum or steel. It does make a huge difference in weight.  *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 2 2008, 09:02 AM~10995896
> *We are now offering parts in either aluminum or steel at the same price.  My cutter said he can cut aluminum at the same price as steel for me but any welding would be extra since its a more involved process than regular welding of steel.  I'm still offering stainless at a slightly higher price.
> 
> So let me know when you order if you want aluminum or steel.  It does make a huge difference in weight.
> *


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 2 2008, 09:02 AM~10995896
> *We are now offering parts in either aluminum or steel at the same price.  My cutter said he can cut aluminum at the same price as steel for me but any welding would be extra since its a more involved process than regular welding of steel.  I'm still offering stainless at a slightly higher price.
> 
> So let me know when you order if you want aluminum or steel.  It does make a huge difference in weight.
> *


fuck................after i got all my shit huh???


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 2 2008, 06:19 PM~10996238
> *fuck................after i got all my shit huh???
> *


Yeah man sorry  I've been making new negotiations with my cutter on work.


----------



## Drop'em

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 3 2008, 01:29 PM~11005801
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 3 2008, 09:29 PM~11005801
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What's wrong with that? The more work I give him the more he's willing to work with me on prices and turnaround time which in turn helps the customer out.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 3 2008, 02:12 PM~11007116
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Raguness

All this violence has to stop. :angry: Would somebody please think of the children!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 3 2008, 08:45 PM~11009601
> *All this violence has to stop. :angry:  Would somebody please think of the children!!!! :biggrin:
> *



What violence! Theres none here! Those are super sokers 2000s


----------



## Raguness

OOOOOHHHHH. :buttkick:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 3 2008, 11:14 PM~11009761
> *What violence! Theres none here! Those are super sokers 2000s
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


yep and i smacked him with a FUN-Noodle.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 4 2008, 08:28 AM~11011913
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> yep and i smacked him with my FUN-Noodle.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn you guys like that?????? :0


----------



## Str8crazy80

:ugh:


----------



## ESE JAVIER

A TONY O IM WAITING FOR THOSE PIC. OF FORKS :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

bump


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP TONYO HOW MUCH FOR A FORKS :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 4 2008, 08:28 AM~11011913
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> yep and i smacked him with a FUN-Noodle.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:uh:


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> *Soon I hope brotha. I'm shooting for getting stuff squared away by this Friday or next monday. *



get it worked out???


----------



## TonyO

Still available:




























PM for prices.


Customers parts:




















Mirrors


----------



## TonyO

Pendant:











Two piece fork 





































Brake Arm:










3/4" thick steel pedals










4" and 6" sprocket











Customer handlebars


----------



## kustombuilder

Parts look nice bro.


----------



## Beanerking1

ah they look ok i guess :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Jul 9 2008, 06:28 PM~11045250-->
> 
> 
> 
> Parts look nice bro.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tatt2danny_@Jul 9 2008, 06:41 PM~11045295
> *ah they look  ok i guess :biggrin:
> *



Thanks guys


----------



## AMB1800

supp tony, when i m back home we gotta talk about that headbadge you did for me


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jul 9 2008, 06:51 PM~11045351
> *supp tony, when i m back home we gotta talk about that headbadge you did for me
> *


Ok cool, PM me your address.


----------



## the bone collector




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jul 9 2008, 09:25 PM~11046579
> *
> *


Thank you sir


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Where you been buddy?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 9 2008, 10:23 PM~11047147
> *Where you been buddy?
> *


I was on vacation in Vegas and San Diego for a split week vacation and then in PHX for my first residency for my PhD at Capella University the second week. Last week I was just trying to catch up on things at work and home while I was gone.


----------



## TonyO

How's it going gentleman?  

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: TonyO, LowRider_69, MR.559, the poor boys, STR8_CLOWN'N


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 9 2008, 01:28 PM~11047200
> *I was on vacation in Vegas and San Diego for a split week vacation and then in PHX for my first residency for my PhD at Capella University the second week.  Last week I was just trying to catch up on things at work and home while I was gone.
> *


 :0 Dr. Tony O?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 9 2008, 12:28 PM~11047200
> *I was on vacation in Vegas and San Diego for a split week vacation and then in PHX for my first residency for my PhD at Capella University the second week.  Last week I was just trying to catch up on things at work and home while I was gone.
> *


Pics? What does that mean? Are you a dr. now or what?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 9 2008, 10:29 PM~11047207
> *Pics? What does that mean? Are you a dr. now or what?
> *


Not for another 3 years. Umm no pics but I got a screenshot of the next residency I'm registered for  










The degree is a PhD in Organizational Management with IT Management specialization.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 9 2008, 10:29 PM~11047206
> *:0  Dr. Tony O?
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 9 2008, 01:36 PM~11047289
> *Not for another 3 years.  Umm no pics but I got a screenshot of the next residency I'm registered for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The degree is a PhD in Organizational Management with IT Management specialization.
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.559

I like that steering wheel, clean





> Still available:


----------



## TonyO

> I like that steering wheel, clean
> 
> 
> 
> Still available:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man its Taco's design. Drop Em has one on his bike/trike, whatever he's building now. I had 3 of them made, I forgot who has the third one.
Click to expand...


----------



## LowRider_69

:wave: ???????????????????


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 10 2008, 12:59 AM~11048613
> *:wave: ???????????????????
> *


Not yet man I need to find out what is in that last order I sent out before I went on vacation.


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 9 2008, 12:29 PM~11047206
> *:0  Dr. Tony O?
> *



He told me he was gonna drop the Tony and call him self Dr. O.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 10 2008, 01:17 AM~11048779
> *He told me he was gonna drop the Tony and call him self Dr. O.
> *


Dr. Tony

Dr. TonyO

Dr. O

Dr. Lowrider

hmm which one? :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

dr. parts


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 10 2008, 01:32 AM~11048903
> *dr. parts
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

congrats on the sponsorship tony


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jul 8 2008, 05:13 PM~11041024
> *get it worked out???
> *


????????????????


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 9 2008, 12:36 PM~11047289
> *Not for another 3 years.  Umm no pics but I got a screenshot of the next residency I'm registered for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The degree is a PhD in Organizational Management with IT Management specialization.
> *


Translation? :dunno: and why is this topic pinned?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 10 2008, 02:14 AM~11053159
> *Translation?  :dunno: and why is this topic pinned?
> *


was just thinking the same thang....lmao..


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 10 2008, 02:14 AM~11053159
> *Translation?  :dunno: and why is this topic pinned?
> *


Second forum sponser? :0 uffin:


----------



## TonyO

TTT :biggrin: :cheesy: :0  :uh:  Oh wait I dont have to do that kind of crap like other people out there 

I'm not a second forum sponsor even though I wanted to be but things were worked out.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 10 2008, 10:14 AM~11053159
> *Translation?  :dunno: and why is this topic pinned?
> *


Organizational Management with IT Management Specialization

Meaning a lot of management classes, research and theory. I have some IT classes thrown in right now I'm taking IT Development Theory. These degree programs change your way of thinking about things. Instead of just going to an encyclopedia for research you have to find the direct source, where did they get their information? 

Everything is questioned. Why is one management style better than another? Where's the proof with surveys, research, and studies?

When I'm in this program I'll be conducting a lot of research.  Once I get the degree I will not be able to teach at the same university. There's an unwritten rule that PhDs cannot teach where they graduated from, it prevents "collegiate inbreeding" The only school that allows it is MIT. So if I wanted to teach somewhere it would have to be outside of Capella U.

I may also have to publish a research article or two every year after I graduate.


----------



## [email protected]

Your account is severely past due!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 10 2008, 08:15 AM~11054316
> *Organizational Management with IT Management Specialization
> 
> Meaning a lot of management classes, research and theory.  I have some IT classes thrown in right now I'm taking IT Development Theory.  These degree programs change your way of thinking about things.  Instead of just going to an encyclopedia for research you have to find the direct source, where did they get their information?
> 
> Everything is questioned.  Why is one management style better than another?  Where's the proof with surveys, research, and studies?
> 
> When I'm in this program I'll be conducting a lot of research.    Once I get the degree I will not be able to teach at the same university.  There's an unwritten rule that PhDs cannot teach where they graduated from, it prevents "collegiate inbreeding"  The only school that allows it is MIT.  So if I wanted to teach somewhere it would have to be outside of Capella U.
> 
> I may also have to publish a research article or two every year after I graduate.
> *


What made you want to do that? Where are you going to teach?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 10 2008, 06:53 PM~11054539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your account is severely past due!!!
> *


Even if I pay how do I know if the parts will be sent?


----------



## TonyO

TTT


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 10 2008, 06:49 AM~11053914
> *TTT  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0    :uh:    Oh wait I dont have to do that kind of crap like other people out there
> 
> I'm not a second forum sponsor even though I wanted to be but things were worked out.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

I want to thank my cutter Krazy Kutting for the most recent work they've done for me:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11056855

Yes I'm doing a ballsy move by announcing that they are my cutter right now along with Kustombuilder who has done an excellent job on things as well. Both guys are great and have done excellent work for me and will continue to do excellent work for me in the future :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 10 2008, 02:11 PM~11056876
> *I want to thank my cutter Krazy Kutting for the most recent work they've done for me:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11056855
> 
> Yes I'm doing a ballsy move by announcing that they are my cutter right now along with Kustombuilder who has done an excellent job on things as well.  Both guys are great and have done excellent work for me and will continue to do excellent work for me in the future :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks homie we won't ever drop the ball on u. Remember we won't take any orders from anyone on layitlow , unless we meet them in person at SoCal shows like the one in Highland Park and upcoming Hawaiian Gardens, besides wait till i send u pictures of a car we're building in our shop thatz going for car of the year in vegas. Itz insane. It'll keep us busy for a while. Alright homie i'll talk to u later, Peace.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 10 2008, 03:03 PM~11057298
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: Thanks homie we won't ever drop the ball on u. Remember we won't take any orders from anyone on layitlow , unless we meet them in person at SoCal shows like the one in Highland Park and upcoming Hawaiian Gardens, besides wait till i send u pictures of a car we're building in our shop thatz going for car of the year in vegas. Itz insane. It'll keep us busy for a while. Alright homie i'll talk to u later, Peace.
> *


 :biggrin: No order that are Bike related!! Anyone wantz bike partz goes thru u. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 11 2008, 12:07 AM~11057339
> *:biggrin: No order that are Bike related!! Anyone wantz bike partz goes thru u. :biggrin:
> *


  Damn, I'm looking forward to seeing your latest project :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em

> I like that steering wheel, clean
> 
> 
> 
> Still available:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WILL SELL MY STEERING WHEEL IF THE PRICE IS RIGHT. ITS FULLY ENGRAVED TOO!
Click to expand...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 10 2008, 02:07 PM~11057339
> *:biggrin: No order that are Bike related!! Anyone wantz bike partz goes thru u. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 10 2008, 04:07 PM~11057339
> *:biggrin: No order that are Bike related!! Anyone wantz bike partz goes thru u. :biggrin:
> *


what about for previous customers :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## TonyO

Kandy Shop Kustomz does it again :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

??


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 10 2008, 11:11 PM~11056876
> *I want to thank my cutter Krazy Kutting for the most recent work they've done for me:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11056855
> 
> Yes I'm doing a ballsy move by announcing that they are my cutter right now along with Kustombuilder who has done an excellent job on things as well.  Both guys are great and have done excellent work for me and will continue to do excellent work for me in the future :thumbsup:
> *


I also forgot to mention they are the shop who built Krazy Kreation, the 2007 Truck of the year, they also did the parts for the Hulk bike, hood for Game Over, and even more auto projects in the works


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 12 2008, 03:11 AM~11070068
> *I also forgot to mention they are the shop who built Krazy Kreation, the 2007 Truck of the year, they also did the parts for the Hulk bike, hood for Game Over, and even more auto projects in the works
> *


let us get this right....
he was on here offering his services.....and now somehow all the peeps now get to get taxed for bike parts that they sould have gotten before some negotiations was made....

is that how it is?????


please elaborate!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 13 2008, 02:26 AM~11076075
> *let us get this right....
> he was on here offering his services.....and now somehow all the peeps now get to get taxed for bike parts that they sould have gotten before some negotiations was made....
> 
> is that how it is?????
> please elaborate!
> *


  edit


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Jul 13 2008, 11:26 AM~11076075-->
> 
> 
> 
> let us get this right....
> he was on here offering his services.....and now somehow all the peeps now get to get taxed for bike parts that they sould have gotten before some negotiations was made....
> 
> is that how it is?????
> please elaborate!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Layitlow orders go to TNT for bike parts that they get. They are only doing work through me on here that's the deal. Anything in the past is past.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 13 2008, 02:17 PM~11076272
> *  edit
> *


I wonder what kind of garbage you said before you edited the crap that came out of your mouth. :uh: 

Please do not post up in my topic anymore. I haven't said one single word to you in a month, please keep your hate to yourself.


----------



## Str8crazy80

glad to see your topic got pinned tony now whats up on my parts


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 14 2008, 10:38 PM~11084950
> *glad to see your topic got pinned tony now whats up on my parts
> *


Let me get crackin on the design.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 12 2008, 12:39 AM~11069936
> *??
> *


 :|


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 14 2008, 10:54 PM~11085069
> *:|
> *


Yours too man I was just thinkin of it last night but it was like 2 AM I had to get some sleep


----------



## 817Lowrider

LMK tony. tick tock tick tock


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 15 2008, 05:37 AM~11088362
> *LMK tony. tick tock tick tock
> *


Hey man good work takes time. He told me he's almost done with your part.


----------



## cruzinlow

sprocket looks sick Tony o bro,sorry i havent got back to ya in awhile been busy and were getting ready to move ,.. pm me :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 9 2008, 06:08 PM~11048694
> *Not yet man I need to find out what is in that last order I sent out before I went on vacation.
> *


anything?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 16 2008, 01:38 AM~11095837
> *anything?
> *


I need to check bro. I thought I sent your design in for cutting cuz I know I finished it. I'll send it for sure tonight and have the top part cut. I still gotta do a base design to go with it.


----------



## TonyO

TNT parts cut by Krazy Kutting. Engraving by FunkytownRoller


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

damn those are tight. i need some parts like that


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 16 2008, 05:47 AM~11097905
> *damn those are tight. i need some parts like that
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 14 2008, 12:41 PM~11084973
> *Let me get crackin on the design.
> *


crack away tony


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I cant wait to see this on the rim.


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 16 2008, 11:05 AM~11103164
> *I cant wait to see this on the rim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


me wants :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 16 2008, 02:05 PM~11103164
> *I cant wait to see this on the rim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah, the engraving looks nice :thumbsup: Chad... To bad the design isn't symmetrical(FAIL)


----------



## socios b.c. prez

bingo


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 16 2008, 02:39 PM~11103396
> *bingo
> *


 :biggrin: I didn't think I was the only one that saw that!


----------



## TonyO

If you guys are going to talk trash go to off topic :buttkick:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

tony's mad cause he doesnt know what symmetrical means. :|


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 16 2008, 10:41 PM~11103827
> *tony's mad cause he doesnt know what symmetrical means.  :|
> *


Dude it was designed and when I was done I was like "Oh f***" ya know so I did what I had to do to make it work. :uh: 

Yeah if you stare at it long enough you'll notice it but come on bro how many people are even going to pay attention to that when the rest of the bike catches their eye? You're also forgetting this is for a 12" wheel so its small enough I can get away with it


----------



## TonyO

You know what it ain't even worth it. Spears can go on doing his own thing. I ain't startin up another flame war with another shop I'm too tired and busy to do that kind of crap.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 16 2008, 02:47 PM~11103876
> *You know what it ain't even worth it.  Spears can go on doing his own thing.  I ain't startin up another flame war with another shop I'm too tired and busy to do that kind of crap.
> *


exactly bRO, dont worry about the bullshit....


----------



## 817Lowrider

TNT CUT
JUANGOTTI DESIGN


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 16 2008, 07:51 PM~11107253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNT CUT
> JUANGOTTI DESIGN
> *


great


----------



## mitchell26

wow...th...thats something else.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jan 27 2008, 06:37 PM~9794633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69+Jul 16 2008, 01:38 AM~11095837-->
> 
> 
> 
> anything?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It should be cut this weekend
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Str8crazy80_@Jul 16 2008, 09:37 AM~11100203
> *crack away tony
> *


I drew it up and sent it to get cut this weekend.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 17 2008, 05:51 AM~11107253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNT CUT
> JUANGOTTI DESIGN
> *


This should be cut this weekend too.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

*TNT's new email address:

[email protected]*


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 17 2008, 07:53 PM~11116034
> *TNT's new email address:
> 
> [email protected]
> *


what happend to the old one?? or was their an old one


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 18 2008, 10:10 AM~11118120
> *what happend to the old one?? or was their an old one
> *


There was an old one but it was a Yahoo one and I prefer hotmail instead.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 17 2008, 06:16 PM~11114442
> *This should be cut this weekend too.
> *


TNT is :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 19 2008, 04:26 AM~11123857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :around: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## D Twist

TTT 4 TNT :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

hey tony i left you a voicemail


----------



## 817Lowrider

TNT blowing up the competition.

LOL


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 19 2008, 11:17 AM~11127133
> *TNT blowing up the competition.
> 
> LOL
> *


 :biggrin: U ain't lying, Hey Tony get some rest we got a bunch of cutting and finalizing to do tomorrow. I'm starting at 6a.m gotta cut some stuff that Mando has to take to Speedy and i'll start ur stuff at around 11am so i'll be calling u, Peace.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 19 2008, 10:17 AM~11127133
> *TNT blowing up the competition.
> 
> LOL
> *


----------



## Raguness

wait for it ....


----------



## Raguness

Wait for it.....


----------



## Raguness

Back on the TizzzOoop!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## 817Lowrider

NICE...


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:wave:


----------



## Str8crazy80

did you ever figure out what we talked about tony


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 21 2008, 06:51 AM~11135760
> *did you ever figure out what we talked about tony
> *


Yeah I'm gonna work on that design tomorrow. I already got your handlebar pieces cut out today hopefully. I gotta send your handlebars to the cutter so he can cut and weld the pieces on there. I'm sure I can come up with a special design for that other part.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

Tony any progress on my parts?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jul 21 2008, 07:30 AM~11136161
> *Tony any progress on my parts?
> *


Dude you only ordered the parts last week. The cutter barely got into the shop to cut stuff for me like today and I haven't heard from him so let me get back with you tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 20 2008, 10:59 PM~11136401
> *Dude you only ordered the parts last week.  The cutter barely got into the shop to cut stuff for me like today and I haven't heard from him so let me get back with you tomorrow or Tuesday.
> *



Stop yelling at me :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :around: hno: :tears:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jul 21 2008, 11:43 AM~11137238
> *Stop yelling at me :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :around:  hno:  :tears:
> *


Naw man I just got all these other people askin about their parts. Right now is my catch up time where I'm catching up on people's orders that I've owed for a while.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

okie dokie


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahahahahaha busy man 

A++++


T*N*T


----------



## TonyO

Handlebars for pirate bike


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 21 2008, 06:57 PM~11142814
> *Handlebars for pirate bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CEAN CUTS


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

DID UGET THAT LAST MASSAGE


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jul 22 2008, 03:59 AM~11142834
> *DID UGET THAT LAST MASSAGE
> *


Yep and replied :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

SO HOWS THE BIG CASH M/O OR PAYPAL


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 21 2008, 08:02 PM~11143417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jul 22 2008, 05:03 AM~11143429
> *SO HOWS THE BIG CASH M/O OR PAYPAL
> *


MO


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

u got the design


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jul 25 2008, 02:58 AM~11171350
> *u got the design
> *


I'll have to send you the plaque one tomorrow I forgot it again  I sent you the handlebar design this morning


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

how it goes the point is on top and the other on bottom or?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jul 25 2008, 03:17 AM~11171455
> *how it goes the point is on top and the other on bottom or?
> *


Email sent


----------



## Str8crazy80

:wave:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 21 2008, 06:19 AM~11137474
> *Naw man I just got all these other people askin about their parts.  Right now is my catch up time where I'm catching up on people's orders that I've owed for a while.
> *


 :biggrin: Tony what up homie, hey man sorry bout the turn around time i've been busy with all the cutting/fabricating and moving into my new home. So tell ur customers i apologize but the rest of ur stuff will get cut today. I already sent u an email with pics of stuff cut, Post it up so they can see there stuff. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69

Tony have drawn up or cut any thing?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 27 2008, 01:25 AM~11185658
> *Tony have drawn up or cut  any thing?
> *


Yes your part has been drawn but its in the que to be cut right now.


----------



## TonyO

New parts new parts. I'm not saying whats what or who's for who but here's some of the things I"ve been workin on to push out. I'm getting more stuff cut now so dont get all butt hurt if you dont see your stuff up here, this is just part of the recent order. The Driggers sign is a late wedding gift for my cousin  

OH and thoser fender braces ARE for sale I just had them cut for the hell of it so I could have some merch in stock for people. I need to start building an inventory of stuff I have just for sale and those are for a 20" bike so hit me up if you want them. The rest of the stuff is spoken for sorry. Oh and to the haters yes those handlebars will have the round bar in the center.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 27 2008, 10:34 AM~11188994
> *New parts new parts.  I'm not saying whats what or who's for who but here's some of the  things I"ve been workin on to push out.  I'm getting more stuff cut now so dont get all butt hurt if you dont see your stuff up here, this is just part of the recent order.  The Driggers sign is a late wedding gift for my cousin
> 
> OH and thoser fender braces ARE for sale I just had them cut for the hell of it so I could have some merch in stock for people.  I need to start building an inventory of stuff I have just for sale and those are for a 20" bike so hit me up if you want them.  The rest of the stuff is spoken for sorry.  Oh and to the haters yes those handlebars will have the round bar in the center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ohh shit I see my bars. damn good looking out bro!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF




----------



## pimpala6462

WHAT ABOUT MY PARTS TONY?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Jul 29 2008, 12:15 AM~11198459
> *WHAT ABOUT MY PARTS TONY?
> *


Like I said dont get all butt hurt if you dont see your stuff in that pic, I still have other stuff on order right now.


----------



## pimpala6462

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 28 2008, 02:25 PM~11198553
> *Like I said dont get all butt hurt if you dont see your stuff in that pic, I still have other stuff on order right now.
> *


thats what youve been saying for the last year and half


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Jul 29 2008, 11:58 AM~11206567
> *thats what youve been saying for the last year and half
> *


 :0 should of gone with WMW


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Jul 29 2008, 01:58 PM~11206567
> *thats what youve been saying for the last year and half
> *


GOD KNOWS HOW MANY CUTTERS SINCE THEN....WHO HAS YOUR MONIES....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462+Jul 29 2008, 09:58 PM~11206567-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats what youve been saying for the last year and half
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah well that wasn't my fault and you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2008, 10:03 PM~11206627
> *:0  should of gone with WMW
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GTFO with that BS :uh: Feel free to go to WMW if you want cuz I sure as hell wont deal with you.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Jul 29 2008, 10:07 PM~11206656
> *GOD KNOWS HOW MANY CUTTERS SINCE THEN....WHO HAS YOUR MONIES....
> *


That was 2 cutters ago the money has been spent and gone. It wasn't my deal that went wrong I'm just the fall guy.


----------



## pimpala6462

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 29 2008, 12:31 PM~11206917
> *Yeah well that wasn't my fault and you know it.
> GTFO with that BS  :uh:  Feel free to go to WMW if you want cuz I sure as hell wont deal with you.
> That was 2 cutters ago the money has been spent and gone.  It wasn't my deal that went wrong I'm just the fall guy.
> *


IT SURE AS HELL WASNT MY FAULT. YOU WHERE IN CHARGE OF CUTTING THE PARTS? SO HOW WAS THAT NOT YOUR FAULT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Jul 29 2008, 10:45 PM~11207051
> *IT SURE AS HELL WASNT MY FAULT. YOU WHERE IN CHARGE OF CUTTING THE PARTS? SO HOW WAS THAT NOT YOUR FAULT
> *


Dude everything is going to be taken care of alright.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 29 2008, 12:31 PM~11206917
> *Yeah well that wasn't my fault and you know it.
> GTFO with that BS  :uh:  Feel free to go to WMW if you want cuz I sure as hell wont deal with you.That was 2 cutters ago the money has been spent and gone.  It wasn't my deal that went wrong I'm just the fall guy.
> *



I already did, dont worry my forks wont be longer than my frame either............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

LOL


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 29 2008, 01:46 PM~11207069
> *Dude everything is going to be taken care of alright.
> *


Tony wuz up homie, hey dawg wuz up with all this drama. Hey let me know if i need to cut something for u a.s.a.p to get u squared with any of these guys. I'll even give u a cheaper price on it. Just so u get them squared off. I tried sending u like 10 pictures of ur parts but it took like 20 minutes to attach the files so i just stoped it. I'll try again later. Peace.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Jul 28 2008, 03:15 PM~11198459
> *WHAT ABOUT MY PARTS TONY?
> *


 :biggrin: what up dawg, hey u still need the chevy bowties for ur bolts on ur bumper. Let me know if u do i'll do them cheaper than what i quoted u as a sign of good faith to see that now that Tony and us are working together he shouldn't get caught up in anymore cutter/builder drama. Peace :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

TNT


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 29 2008, 05:37 PM~11209202
> *Tony wuz up homie, hey dawg wuz up with all this drama. Hey let me know if i need to cut something for u a.s.a.p to get u squared with any of these guys. I'll even give u a cheaper price on it. Just so u get them squared off. I tried sending u like 10 pictures of ur parts but it took like 20 minutes to attach the files so i just stoped it. I'll try again later. Peace.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TonyO

AZ War Chief here's your handlebars step by step. Look at the quality of the welds. Look at the centerbar my cutter's innovative welder decided to throw that in there. I forgot what those cuts are called but its so the gooseneck can grip the bar :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

These will look good on a certain Louis Vuitton themed bike


----------



## TonyO

Show you what we workin with  We ain't no dime store shop and we ain't no "Made in Taiwan" builders either 







































"Cuz we're TNT"


----------



## TonyO

Stainless steel license plate frame for the "Player" at work. This will look good on his 2002 red Pontiac Aztec :barf: :thumbsdown: The guy weighs 500 lbs and he's 64 yrs old. I guess old chicks dig him :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 29 2008, 08:22 PM~11210540
> *AZ War Chief here's your handlebars step by step.  Look at the quality of the welds.  Look at the centerbar my cutter's innovative welder decided to throw that in there.  I forgot what those cuts are called but its so the gooseneck can grip the bar :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its called knurling


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 30 2008, 05:43 AM~11210698
> *its called knurling
> *


Yep. He told me but I forgot 

Whatup man you been busy or what? hey man I need your help, my cutter says all the files he gets from me have like a million circles all over the place that he has to delete. I figure maybe its his program? :dunno: I convert it straight from .Vsd to .dxf other people can open them fine but maybe he has some kind of weird setting in his program? :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 29 2008, 08:44 PM~11210718
> *Yep.  He told me but I forgot
> 
> Whatup man you been busy or what?  hey man I need your help, my cutter says all the files he gets from me have like a million circles all over the place that he has to delete.  I figure maybe its his program? :dunno:  I convert it straight from .Vsd  to .dxf  other people can open them fine but maybe he has some kind of weird setting in his program? :dunno:
> *


check and see if you have any layers that are not being used and delete them. also, try to "purge" each file. dont know if your program has that, but it will help alot. you can draw a million things, and delete them all from one file, but they are really still there. they just are not showing anymore. every file that i send out, has nothing in it except for the part. no layers, colors, deleted objects....nothing.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 30 2008, 05:48 AM~11210748
> *check and see if you have any layers that are not being used and delete them.  also, try to "purge" each file.  dont know if your program has that, but it will help alot.  you can draw a million things, and delete them all from one file, but they are really still there.  they just are not showing anymore.  every file that i send out, has nothing in it except for the part.  no layers, colors, deleted objects....nothing.
> *


I remember you telling me something about that but I start a whole new file everytime I draw a part, I dont delete the old stuff and work on top of that file so I dunno :dunno: I'll look into it.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 29 2008, 08:50 PM~11210762
> *I remember you telling me something about that but I start a whole new file everytime I draw a part, I dont delete the old stuff and work on top of that file so I dunno :dunno:  I'll look into it.
> *


i dont know if its the cutter. it could be, i have run into that before. your cutter contacted me about some of my customers parts, and said that my files open up and work like magic in his machine. and thats the only thing that i do different to make sure problems dont happen


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 30 2008, 05:53 AM~11210808
> *i dont know if its the cutter.  it could be, i have run into that before.  your cutter contacted me about some of my customers parts, and said that my files open up and work like magic in his machine.  and thats the only thing that i do different to make sure problems dont happen
> *


Yeah well you send him files straight from AutoCAD I do all my work in Visio and its not designed to do that type of work but I do what I gotta do with what I got right? 

Yeah he cut your customers parts, came out very sweet. Check it out in his topic under Vehicle Parts


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 29 2008, 08:55 PM~11210830
> *Yeah well you send him files straight from AutoCAD  I do all my work in Visio and its not designed to do that type of work but I do what I gotta do with what I got right?
> 
> Yeah he cut your customers parts, came out very sweet.  Check it out in his topic under Vehicle Parts
> *


i gotcha. i'll go check it out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 29 2008, 07:22 PM~11210540
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 29 2008, 10:26 PM~11210570
> *Show you what we workin with   We ain't no dime store shop and we ain't no "Made in Taiwan" builders either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Cuz we're TNT"
> *


Nice work...


----------



## Str8crazy80

TNT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 30 2008, 10:52 AM~11213187
> *TNT
> *


Your parts are still on the cutting block. I have a feeling they're going to come out pretty sweet.


----------



## pimpala6462

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 29 2008, 04:41 PM~11209236
> *:biggrin: what up dawg, hey u still need the chevy bowties for ur bolts on ur bumper. Let me know if u do i'll do them cheaper than what i quoted u as a sign of good faith to see that now that Tony and us are working together he shouldn't get caught up in anymore cutter/builder drama. Peace :biggrin:
> *


YEAH MAN. PM ME YOUR PAY PAL AND THE PRICE AGAIN. I NEED THEM IN RAW STEEL NOT STAINLESS.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Jul 30 2008, 04:47 PM~11213776
> *YEAH MAN. PM ME YOUR PAY PAL AND THE PRICE AGAIN. I NEED THEM IN RAW STEEL NOT STAINLESS.
> *


The stuff I owe you will be done shortly


----------



## pimpala6462

> The stuff I owe you will be done shortly
> [/quote
> only time will tell. we will see how true this is


----------



## TonyO

> The stuff I owe you will be done shortly
> [/quote
> only time will tell. we will see how true this is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you doubt me you doubt my cutter. I'm only as good as my cutter can be.
Click to expand...


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 30 2008, 01:49 PM~11216156
> *If you doubt me you doubt my cutter.  I'm only as good as my cutter can be.
> *


 :biggrin: Hey man these parts will be done today i'll send u pics Tony when there cut. That's the benefit of having good business partners they make thing happen, Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## pimpala6462

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 30 2008, 01:54 PM~11216637
> *:biggrin: Hey man these parts will be done today i'll send u pics Tony when there cut. That's the benefit of having good business partners they make thing happen, Peace. :biggrin:
> *


even better


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Jul 31 2008, 12:05 AM~11216720
> *even better
> *


You can finally stop throwin up all that BS in my topic now. Your seat pan will be cut soon too but here's your fender braces and pedals for now. the mufflers will be cut soon too.



















To everyone else, what's past is in the past we're moving forward getting everything finished that we owe people.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

O THATS KOOL LOOKS LIKE EVERYTHING ITS MOVING FAST NOW


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 30 2008, 07:05 PM~11219170
> *You can finally stop throwin up all that BS in my topic now.  Your seat pan will be cut soon too but here's your fender braces and pedals for now.  the mufflers will be cut soon too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To everyone else, what's past is in the past we're moving forward getting everything finished that we owe people.
> *


 :biggrin: Tony what up homie, hey i'll send u the pics of the pedals welded and the mufflers, on the seat pan i'm gonna call Orlando and ask him what size i cut his so it matches those specs (been too long for me to remember, lol) Pimpala hope we start mending the fence with u and i still haven't received ur pics or specs on the bolts..... i'm waiting lol.


----------



## pimpala6462

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 30 2008, 06:05 PM~11219170
> *You can finally stop throwin up all that BS in my topic now.  Your seat pan will be cut soon too but here's your fender braces and pedals for now.  the mufflers will be cut soon too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To everyone else, what's past is in the past we're moving forward getting everything finished that we owe people.
> *


you know what tony.i am getting tired of all these bull shit comments. if you have a problem with me call me on the phone and talk to me like a man. as for all the bs its not bs because you have owed me shit scence may 2007. all of our shit was paid in in full. i dont even want to get into what else tnt owes me. you got my number


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Jul 31 2008, 04:42 AM~11219543
> *you know what tony.i am getting tired of all these bull shit comments. if you have a problem with me call me on the phone and talk to me like a man. as for all the bs its not bs because you have owed me shit scence may 2007. all of our shit was paid in in full. i dont even want to get into what else tnt owes me. you got my number
> *


Dude we're done with you end of story. :uh: your seat pan is going to be cut today or tomorrow but I need you to PM me your address again so I can get everything to you.


----------



## TonyO

Mufflers:










Clean welds on the pedals :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *LowRider_69*, TonyO

Don't worry bro your piece is on the cutting floor next I just had to take care of a jackass that tries to shake me down for parts :uh:


----------



## LowRider_69

Its kool home girl was tripping on me tho ........... But I'm guessin u got the base to work with the top plate ?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 31 2008, 07:14 AM~11220865
> *Its kool home girl was tripping on me tho ........... But I'm guessin u got the base to work with the top plate ?
> *


I'm still workin on that particular part


----------



## Str8crazy80

hard working man right their. LOL


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 31 2008, 11:41 AM~11222403
> *hard working man right their. LOL
> *


Your pieces are still on the cutting block too. I had a bunch of stuff cut within the last week and he's still cutting so just be patient is all I can ask, everyone will get all the stuff they ordered.


----------



## pimpala6462

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 30 2008, 08:55 PM~11220662
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: LowRider_69, TonyO
> 
> Don't worry bro your piece is on the cutting floor next I just had to take care of a jackass that tries to shake me down for parts  :uh:
> *


hey mother fucker i hope you are not talking about me. i paid for all my shit full. and then you try to lie and say there was no agreement for this and no agreement for that. i have saved every recipt, pm and email that you and you business partnter have ever sent me. if you want i will air out all your dirty laundry and we will see who the real jack ass is. as a matter of fact where is all my og schwinn stuff. it was supposed to be chromed like a year ago and now you are sayin its all on me to try to get back from the chromer. what kind of shit is that. keep talking shit bro.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Jul 31 2008, 04:52 PM~11222881
> *hey mother fucker i hope you are not talking about me. i paid for all my shit full. and then you try to lie and say there was no agreement for this and no agreement for that. i have saved every recipt, pm and email that you and you business partnter have ever sent me. if you want i will air out all your dirty laundry and we will see who the real jack ass is. as a matter of fact where is all my og schwinn stuff. it was supposed to be chromed like a year ago and now you are sayin its all on me to try to get back from the chromer. what kind of shit is that. keep talking shit bro.
> *


:|

I never had your OG Schwinn stuff that was your deal with the chromer he still has my parts too. I have nothing to do with the chromer or what he did with your parts that's all between you and him.


----------



## pimpala6462

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 31 2008, 07:00 AM~11222925
> *:|
> 
> I never had your OG Schwinn stuff that was your deal with the chromer he still has my parts too.  I have nothing to do with the chromer or what he did with your parts that's all between you and him.
> *





> *Yes I just spoke with him this morning.  Your stuff didnt get plated but I'm having the plater do it and he'll be shipping that and my stuff to me in a couple days when he gets that stuff plated.  The fender braces wont be plated because that's a lot for me to come up with plus I dont even know if they were bent or not so you'll be getting the little brackets and stuff plated.  I'll let you know when I have everything I should probably have it in about a week to 10 days or so.*


----------



## TonyO

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: TonyO, MR.559, LurchPP, *STR8_CLOWN'N*, pimpala6462

What's up man? I'm sure you have one or two of these type of customers too right?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 31 2008, 08:18 AM~11222996
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: TonyO, MR.559, LurchPP, STR8_CLOWN'N, pimpala6462
> 
> What's up man?  I'm sure you have one or two of these type of customers too right?
> *


nah bro i take care of stuff asap


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Jul 31 2008, 05:14 PM~11222975
> *
> *


You know what dude you're on your own with the plater I'm washing my hands off that one. I was only going to do that as a courtesy but I dont have to so screw it you deal with the guy. And you know as well as I do how hard he is to get ahold of. So good luck with that you'll have to shake him down for your parts.

All I'm doing is squaring away the stuff I owe you that's it.


----------



## pimpala6462

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 31 2008, 07:18 AM~11222996
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: TonyO, MR.559, LurchPP, STR8_CLOWN'N, pimpala6462
> 
> What's up man?  I'm sure you have one or two of these type of customers too right?
> *


WHAT TYPE OF CUSTOMERS, THE TYPE THAT HAD ENOUGH OF GETTING BURNED? I AM SURE HE DOSENT HAVE THAT KIND OF CUSTOMER.


----------



## pimpala6462

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 31 2008, 07:20 AM~11223014
> *You know what dude you're on your own with the plater I'm washing my hands off that one.  I was only going to do that as a courtesy but I dont have to so screw it you deal with the guy.  And you know as well as I do how hard he is to get ahold of.  So good luck with that you'll have to shake him down for your parts.
> 
> All I'm doing is squaring away the stuff I owe you that's it.
> *


IF YOU WANT TO TALK SHIT CALL ME AND TALK TO ME LIKE A MAN. ITS EASY TO BE A INTERNET GANGSTER.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Jul 31 2008, 08:24 AM~11223033
> *IF YOU WANT TO TALK SHIT CALL ME  AND TALK TO ME LIKE A MAN. ITS EASY TO BE A INTERNET GANGSTER.
> *


i am sorry tony but i had to post it lmfao


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462+Jul 31 2008, 05:22 PM~11223025-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT TYPE OF CUSTOMERS, THE TYPE THAT HAD ENOUGH OF GETTING BURNED? I AM SURE HE DOSENT HAVE THAT KIND OF CUSTOMER.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pimpala6462_@Jul 31 2008, 05:24 PM~11223033
> *IF YOU WANT TO TALK SHIT CALL ME  AND TALK TO ME LIKE A MAN. ITS EASY TO BE A INTERNET GANGSTER.
> *



Yeah I can say the same thing to you you won't do anything and you know it bro. You can call whoever you want, call Troy see how far that'll get you he don't give a damn either he knows the story.

You know how this all went down? Your kid lost contact with me for 8 months, never came on here, never called, nothing and no address to send your parts to so WTF am I supposed to do? Now you come in here talking all this garbage. You're still talking even after I'm getting all your parts done so who's the jackass now? You are because you're still starting crap.

I'm getting your parts done and you're still bitching about it. WTF dude. Your crap is getting done so get over it. Damn and I thought women had drama, you menstrating or something? :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 31 2008, 09:27 AM~11223048
> *i am sorry tony but i had to post it lmfao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so much for keeping peace.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 31 2008, 08:28 AM~11223056
> *so much for keeping peace.
> *


nah like i put i was just clown'n and tony knows so stop trying to be a smartass and start shit if you are bored got eat some chicken or something


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 31 2008, 09:30 AM~11223061
> *nah like i put i was just clown'n and tony knows so stop trying to be a smartass and start shit if you are bored got eat some chicken or something
> *


fuck you fool. aint know one doing shit. fool. watch what you say. tryin to keep it cool.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 31 2008, 05:30 PM~11223061
> *nah like i put i was just clown'n and tony knows so stop trying to be a smartass and start shit if you are bored got eat some chicken or something
> *


x2 :yes: Yeah WMW and TNT don't got beef, we're cool now  


Once in a while you get a jackass customer who bitches when things aren't done and bitches even AFTER things are done, there's no pleasing him so whatever ya know I'm doing my part to make even with him and he's STILL complaining. :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 31 2008, 08:31 AM~11223068
> *fuck you fool. aint know one doing shit.  fool. watch what you say. tryin to keep it cool.
> *


dude you was the one making some snartass comment after i even said what i said :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

No Drama. Ima keep it cool.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Jul 31 2008, 05:24 PM~11223033
> *IF YOU WANT TO TALK SHIT CALL ME  AND TALK TO ME LIKE A MAN. ITS EASY TO BE A INTERNET GANGSTER.
> *


Bottom line is you're getting your parts that I owe you and that's it, done deal I have nothing more to do with you after these parts are done and sent to you. From there you can do whatever the hell you want to cuz I'm done. I'm coming through with the deal I owe you so just stop complaining because now you're making yourself look stupid.


----------



## pimpala6462

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 31 2008, 07:27 AM~11223049
> *Yeah I can say the same thing to you you won't do anything and you know it bro.  You can call whoever you want, call Troy see how far that'll get you he don't give a damn either he knows the story.
> 
> You know how this all went down?  Your kid lost contact with me for 8 months, never came on here, never called, nothing and no address to send your parts to so WTF am I supposed to do?  Now you come in here talking all this garbage.  You're still talking even after I'm getting all your parts done so who's the jackass now?  You are because you're still starting crap.
> 
> I'm getting your parts done and you're still bitching about it.  WTF dude.  Your crap is getting done so get over it.  Damn and I thought women had drama, you menstrating or something?  :uh:
> *


WTF ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT. LOOK AT WHAT I HAD TO DO IN ORDER TO GET MY PARTS. 8 MONTHS THE PARTS SHOULD HAVE BEEN DONE. THE MONEY WAS PAID IN FULL. THE ONLY THING I EVER RECIVED WAS SOME SCRATCHED UP RUSTED ASS PARTS. AND YOU STILL HAD TO MAKE THE REST. IF YOU HAD 8 MONTHS WHY ARE YOU BEARLY GETTING AROUND TO CUTTING THEM NOW? ITS BEEN LIKE A YEAR AND THREE MONTHS. AND AS FOR ME TALKING SHIT. IF YOU JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP AND STOP TRYING TO MAKE ME LOOK LIKE THIS IS ALL OUR FAULT AND TAKE BLAME FOR YOUR MESS UPS WE WOULD HAVE NOT HAD TO GO THROUGH ANY OF THIS. SO AS LONG AS YOU KEEP RUNNING YOUR MOUTH I WILL KEEP SPEAKING THE TRUTH


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Jul 31 2008, 05:40 PM~11223107
> *WTF ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT. LOOK AT WHAT I HAD TO DO IN ORDER TO GET MY PARTS. 8 MONTHS THE PARTS SHOULD HAVE BEEN DONE. THE MONEY WAS PAID IN FULL. THE ONLY THING I EVER RECIVED WAS SOME SCRATCHED UP RUSTED ASS PARTS. AND YOU STILL HAD TO MAKE THE REST. IF YOU HAD 8 MONTHS WHY ARE YOU BEARLY GETTING AROUND TO CUTTING THEM NOW? ITS BEEN LIKE A YEAR  AND THREE MONTHS. AND AS FOR ME TALKING SHIT. IF YOU JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP AND STOP TRYING TO MAKE ME LOOK LIKE THIS IS ALL OUR FAULT AND TAKE BLAME FOR YOUR MESS UPS WE WOULD HAVE NOT HAD TO GO THROUGH ANY OF THIS. SO AS LONG AS YOU KEEP RUNNING YOUR MOUTH I WILL KEEP SPEAKING THE TRUTH
> *


If you or your son had bothered to give me the damn address so I could send your crap you would have had it. Nothing was scratched so stop your damn lieing. You know it IS your fault. Its your fault for not talking to me for 8 months you know I had other people I had to take care of so your stuff was last on my list, if you dont care to contact me WTF should I contact you? Its your responsibility to call or send a message "dude where's my parts? send them to this address..'" You know and its a done deal that's how business works, with communication its not a one way street bro.

Anyway drama over, you're getting your parts now so WTF are you complaining about? :uh:


----------



## pimpala6462

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 31 2008, 07:44 AM~11223124
> *If you or your son had bothered to give me the damn address so I could send your crap you would have had it.  Nothing was scratched so stop your damn lieing.    You know it IS your fault.  Its your fault for not talking to me for 8 months you know I had other people I had to take care of so your stuff was last on my list, if you dont care to contact me WTF should I contact you?  Its your responsibility to call or send a message  "dude where's my parts? send them to this address..'"  You know and its a done deal that's how business works, with communication its not a one way street bro.
> 
> Anyway drama over, you're getting your parts now so WTF are you complaining about?  :uh:
> *


I TOLD YOU WHAT I AM WTF I AM COMPLAING ABOUT DO I HAVE TO TELL YOU AGAIN? STOP TALKING SHIT AND MAKING IT LOOK LIKE IT IS MY FAULT. GROW 
UP AND TAKE BLAME


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Jul 31 2008, 05:50 PM~11223155
> *I TOLD YOU WHAT I AM WTF I AM COMPLAING ABOUT DO I HAVE TO TELL YOU AGAIN? STOP TALKING SHIT AND MAKING IT LOOK LIKE IT IS MY FAULT. GROW
> UP AND TAKE BLAME
> *


Dude I cut your parts that I owe you ,we're straight once they're in your hands. End all this drama crap now. :uh:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

TTT for TNT



got my TNT parts NO PROBLEM and got it all plated and i am VERY happy with my stuff, very good quality and awesome deisgns, thanks alot Tony...


----------



## LocoSoCal

jerry springer on Layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 31 2008, 10:24 AM~11224246
> *jerry springer on Layitlow  :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 31 2008, 08:24 PM~11224246
> *jerry springer on Layitlow  :biggrin:
> *


Jerry Jerry Jerry :cheesy: Damn now I need some naked chicks fighting up in here. :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 31 2008, 10:26 AM~11224272
> *Jerry Jerry Jerry  :cheesy:  Damn now I need some naked chicks fighting up in here.  :biggrin:
> *


ask and you should receive :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 31 2008, 08:41 PM~11224436
> *ask and you should receive  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 31 2008, 12:41 PM~11224436
> *ask and you should receive  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there supposed to be fighting, maybe have one or two of them pregnant by their cousins or some shit like that.................THEN, it would be like Jerry :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 31 2008, 11:01 AM~11224703
> *there supposed to be fighting, maybe have one or two of them pregnant by their cousins or some shit like that.................THEN, it would be like Jerry  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


and no teeth :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 31 2008, 01:59 PM~11225255
> *and no teeth  :biggrin:
> *


ooooppppps, my bad, forgot about that :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 31 2008, 09:35 AM~11223086
> *Bottom line is you're getting your parts that I owe you and that's it, done deal I have nothing more to do with you after these parts are done and sent to you.  From there you can do whatever the hell you want to cuz I'm done.  I'm coming through with the deal I owe you so just stop complaining because now you're making yourself look stupid.
> *


real story lies in the fact if KK didnt step up to do them for you...like you said the monies is long gone...i doubt they would have ever got made.... :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 1 2008, 12:28 AM~11226689
> *real story lies in the fact if KK didnt step up to do them for you...like you said the monies is long gone...i doubt they would have ever got made.... :0
> *


Its old news man I"m moving forward.


----------



## AMB1800

yow tony, i'm back home, you can ship out that headbadge  throw in some cards too so i can fill up my display floor a little


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 1 2008, 12:55 AM~11226912
> *yow tony, i'm back home, you can ship out that headbadge    throw in some cards too so i can fill up my display floor a little
> *


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 31 2008, 04:28 PM~11226689
> *real story lies in the fact if KK didnt step up to do them for you...like you said the monies is long gone...i doubt they would have ever got made.... :0
> *


dude, what the fuck, you always got something to say, this has nothing to do with you or me or anyone else beside tony and that other guy, so dorp it and leave the shit alone, why sit here and instigate it some more to turn it into something it isnt


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 31 2008, 06:48 PM~11227940
> *dude, what the fuck, you always got something to say, this has nothing to do with you or me or anyone else beside tony and that other guy, so dorp it and leave the shit alone, why sit here and instigate it some more to turn it into something it isnt
> *


stop me when i lie :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 31 2008, 05:48 PM~11227940
> *dude, what the fuck, you always got something to say, this has nothing to do with you or me or anyone else beside tony and that other guy, so dorp it and leave the shit alone, why sit here and instigate it some more to turn it into something it isnt
> *


lmfao dude take your own advice after i posted up NBK you came in my topic talking all kinds of shit lmfao


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 31 2008, 08:55 PM~11229109
> *lmfao dude take your own advice after i posted up NBK you came in my topic talking all kinds of shit lmfao
> *


you shut up too, you aint shit, all i asked was what actual parts you did on that bike caus eyou were bumping your fuckin gums about how wicked it looked and all that bullshit, but i just spent the day chillin with him and your name never fuckin came outta his mouth, the only name he mentioned, until after i brought it up, was Linville, so get the fuck outta here....


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 31 2008, 08:53 PM~11229086
> *stop me when i lie :biggrin:
> *


never said it was a lie or the truth, but niether you or I know what woulda happened if he didnt hook up with KK, the fact is, its all set up now and shits getting done faster, and better than ever, do your thang Tony, fuck all these haters....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 31 2008, 08:56 PM~11229620
> *you shut up too, you aint shit, all i asked was what actual parts you did on that bike caus eyou were bumping your fuckin gums about how wicked it looked and all that bullshit, but i just spent the day chillin with him and your name never fuckin came outta his mouth, the only name he mentioned, until after i brought it up, was Linville, so get the fuck outta here....
> *


dude there is a way to ask but you came in the topic trying to be like you know WTF was going on and he might have not said shit to you but he did to a couple cause they ordered parts form me lol but like i said take your own advice


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 31 2008, 09:59 PM~11229651
> *dude there is a way to ask but you came in the topic trying to be like you know WTF was going on and he might have not said shit to you but he did to a couple cause they ordered parts form me lol but like i said take your own advice
> *


shut up fatass, if your still but=hurt over that bullshit, then you obviously got bigger issues...get the fuck outta here...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 31 2008, 07:59 PM~11229651
> *dude there is a way to ask but you came in the topic trying to be like you know WTF was going on and he might have not said shit to you but he did to a couple cause they ordered parts form me lol but like i said take your own advice
> *


***** please


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 31 2008, 09:01 PM~11229666
> *shut up fatass, if your still but=hurt over that bullshit, then you obviously got bigger issues...get the fuck outta here...
> *


nah i am not but hurt over but you always running your moutha nd being captain save a hoe but you do the same thang the truth must hurt you the one getting all fired up lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 31 2008, 08:12 PM~11229764
> *nah i am not but hurt over but you always running your moutha nd being captain save a hoe but you do the same thang the truth must hurt you the one getting all fired up lol
> *


***** please


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 31 2008, 10:12 PM~11229764
> *nah i am not but hurt over but you always running your moutha nd being captain save a hoe but you do the same thang the truth must hurt you the one getting all fired up lol
> *


i aint fired up....................yet




but you always following me man, always got some shit to reply to whatever i say....how am i being captian, all i said was the shit aint got nothing to do with either of us.....and how fuckin long are you gonna use that phrase, we used that shit in like high school, 10 years ago, was funny then but move on


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

finally some action


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 31 2008, 09:16 PM~11229800
> *i aint fired up....................yet
> but you always following me man, always got some shit to reply to whatever i say....how am i being captian, all i said was the shit aint got nothing to do with either of us.....and how fuckin long are you gonna use that phrase, we used that shit in like high school, 10 years ago, was funny then but move on
> *


lmfao dude i have not say shit to you bro i just said take our own advice and you go a swell up an get all pissest off calling names and shit lol i just started a fact


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 31 2008, 10:37 PM~11229966
> *lmfao dude i have not say shit to you bro i just said take our own advice and you go a swell up an get all pissest off calling names and shit lol i just started a fact
> *


how do you START a fact



and im NOT pissest!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

someone needs hooked on phonics


----------



## 817Lowrider

TNT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 31 2008, 09:41 PM~11230000
> *how do you START a fact
> and im NOT pissest!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


dude i have no beef with you i was clown'n around with everyone lmfao need to lighten really drink a beer or something :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

nervous??????? hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## LowRider_69

Can't we all just get along? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 31 2008, 11:36 PM~11230582
> *Can't we all just get along? :biggrin:
> *


That wouldn't be LAYITLOW! :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

hows the progress tony? or what number am i in line


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 1 2008, 01:29 AM~11231749
> *hows the progress tony? or what number am i in line
> *


 :biggrin: What's bro, ur stuff got cut earlier today. It's 3:30 a.m and i just got back from L.A. emergency mission to install motor covers for Swift c.c. member. Tony should post the pics up later today i'm gonna forward them to him right now. Ur gonna love ur steering wheel it's bad ass. Hey Tony scratch the date of Aug 17th for Victor the trophy guy's car show me and Mando were talkn on the road and we have way to much work to go that show. Dude i was actually designing and cleaning up dxf files on my laptop as we were driving, lol. Our homie Robert was in the backseat of Mando's tahoe with Mother's Billet polish cleaning up the motor covers it was like a mobile shop in there. Damn bro wait till u see the pics i send u from the Dub show in L.A. this weekend ur gonna trip on how sick the motor covers look on the rides i did. Gotta install 2more cars on Sat as there setting up and meet up with Alex from Nu Exposure and hopefully Turtle from Goodtimes to deliver some parts. So plan for the last weekend of Aug to come stay at my house and i'll give u a tour of our shops (that weekend is the SAN DIEGO indoor show and we're fully committed to going). Also Mando wants to take u out to chill to reward u for all the work u've given us. I suggested a Strip Club :biggrin: . Hey Tony i told u that we'd take care of u.Peace homie.


----------



## TonyO

Wow a page of BS I like it :cheesy: 

:roflmao:


Well hey str8crazy80 your stuff was cut but PM me your email address because I can't post pics from work. I'll email you the pics and you can post them up if you want. The handlebar parts were cut but haven't been welded yet but they will be soon you're gonna like them and your steering wheel came out bad ass too. You'll be the ONLY pedal trike with one like this


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whats poppin TNT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

WHOOPISH


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 2 2008, 03:39 AM~11237485
> *WHOOPISH
> *


----------



## TonyO

New parts new parts


----------



## TonyO




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

:cheesy: :0 :0 :0 DAMNNNN HOMIE THAT SHIT IS FUCKING FAST I ONLY GAVE YOU THAT ORDER ON 3 DAYS AGO.....
T
T
T
FOR TNT METAL WORKS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

WoW is all I can say


----------



## Str8crazy80

I need to git with you later when you finish my parts about the chrome


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 2 2008, 04:46 AM~11237945
> *I need to git with you later when you finish my parts about the chrome
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Aug 2 2008, 04:26 AM~11237815
> *:cheesy:  :0  :0  :0 DAMNNNN HOMIE THAT SHIT IS FUCKING FAST I ONLY GAVE YOU THAT ORDER ON 3 DAYS AGO.....
> T
> T
> T
> FOR TNT METAL WORKS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Aug 1 2008, 08:26 PM~11237815
> *:cheesy:  :0  :0  :0 DAMNNNN HOMIE THAT SHIT IS FUCKING FAST I ONLY GAVE YOU THAT ORDER ON 3 DAYS AGO.....
> T
> T
> T
> FOR TNT METAL WORKS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 I placed an order a like 2 weeks ago. a few days letter they were cut.  :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 2 2008, 04:52 AM~11237995
> *x2 I placed an order a like 2 weeks ago. a few days letter they were cut.   :thumbsup:
> *


It helps when you pay up front or at least put a deposit down.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 1 2008, 09:02 PM~11238067
> *It helps when you pay up front or at least put a deposit down.
> *


that, and keep in contact with the person you made the deal with.... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 2 2008, 05:21 AM~11238201
> *that, and keep in contact with the person you made the deal with.... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


yep exactly


----------



## Str8crazy80

or if your a good repeat customer


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 1 2008, 12:39 AM~11230605
> *That would be LAYITLOW! :biggrin:
> *


only in the bike forum. most of it at least.


----------



## fatdaddylv

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 1 2008, 07:48 PM~11237964
> *
> *


 :biggrin: Tony once again Mando and myself would like to extend a big ass Thank YOU for all ur hard work and thanks to ur customer for being loyal to u. Alright bro i'll be calling u later today round 3:30pm so we can cut Bone Collectors forks. Peace.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 3 2008, 08:20 PM~11246719
> *:biggrin: Tony once again Mando and myself would like to extend a big ass Thank YOU for all ur hard work and thanks to ur customer for being loyal to u. Alright bro i'll be calling u later today round 3:30pm so we can cut Bone Collectors forks. Peace.
> *


Word bro that works for me.  No problem man its good to have a good relationship with a cutter that's actually motivated and does the work he says he'll do, without that you end up with pissed off customers


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:nicoderm:


----------



## TonyO

Wha chu know bout dat?

:scrutinize:


----------



## TonyO

:cheesy: 










Check out my future project. i'm gonna throw 13s on this bitch. They'll see me rollin they hatin :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

Are mine next too?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 4 2008, 06:59 AM~11250355
> *Are mine next too?
> *


:nono: Back of the line :buttkick:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 3 2008, 11:00 PM~11250361
> *:nono:  Back of the line :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80

i wanna work on some pedals next tony when all that gits done. but their gonna have to be custom too just like all the other parts. lol


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 3 2008, 10:00 PM~11250361
> *:nono:  Back of the line :buttkick:
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 4 2008, 08:32 AM~11251274
> *i wanna work on some pedals next tony when all that gits done. but their gonna have to be custom too just like all the other parts. lol
> *


OH yeah I know you have the most "custom" custom literally! I can't use any "standard" measurements on any of your stuff. You'll have to show me how your pedals are.


----------



## Str8crazy80

will do


----------



## Str8crazy80

Hey, tony git me an e-mail and i can send you pic.'s from my phone my camera batterys are dead


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 4 2008, 07:44 PM~11253834
> *Hey, tony git me an e-mail and i can send you pic.'s from my phone my camera batterys are dead
> *


[email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

SENDING THE REST OF THE MONEY ORDER TOMORROW MORNING FOR MY PARTS


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Aug 5 2008, 04:42 AM~11258966
> *SENDING THE REST OF THE MONEY ORDER TOMORROW MORNING FOR MY PARTS
> *


----------



## TonyO




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 4 2008, 11:19 AM~11254780
> *[email protected]  or [email protected]
> *


just sent thoes out let me know if you got them


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 5 2008, 09:03 AM~11261909
> *just sent thoes out let me know if you got them
> *


I'll work on tryin to figure something out I need to know what size that arm is, is that 3/8"?


----------



## Str8crazy80

the middle has to be open so i can put the clip on their? yea i think its 3/8's


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 5 2008, 10:11 AM~11262285
> *the middle has to be open so i can put the clip on their? yea i think its 3/8's
> *


send pics of the clip or better yet bring it with you Saturday


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 5 2008, 01:52 AM~11262403
> *send pics of the clip or better yet bring it with you Saturday
> *


 :around: :around: :around: Tony what up bro, hey let me know what order u need these items in i was up until 1a.m last night cleaning them up and still haven't got to stuff u just sent me. 1. 805 plaques 2. amb badge 3. Blade axle cover 4. Blade wheel trim 5. Chicana plaque 6. Gator Rollerz plaque 7. Lightning bracket 8. Lowrider whiz sprocket 9. Lowrider whiz wheel trim 10. Pimpala sprocket (his seat was rolled today and u should receive his stuff by Friday) 11. Raqueness crown (damn this one took forever) 12. R.O. pedals 13. Sader20 Plaques 14. Sword axle cover 15. Sword headlight cover 16. Sword sprocket 17. Sword wheel trim . Stuff i haven't had chance to get too is AZ War Chief forks and sprocket , Funkytown Roller fender brace and the 6 files u sent me from Just Deez (which by the way why were they dwg and not dxf files, can u send them to me as dxf????) Dude i feel terrible i've been putting a bunch of customers on hold so as soon as u get back from TX i need ur help with cading these items so i can tell Mando that i will be unavailable for two days to cut all my Bike parts. Alright Tony talk to u later,Peace.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 5 2008, 02:07 PM~11265400
> *:around:  :around:  :around: Tony what up bro, hey let me know what order u need these items in i was up until 1a.m last night cleaning them up and still haven't got to stuff u just sent me.  1. 805 plaques 2. amb badge 3. Blade axle cover 4. Blade wheel trim 5. Chicana plaque 6. Gator Rollerz plaque 7. Lightning bracket 8. Lowrider whiz sprocket 9. Lowrider whiz wheel trim 10. Pimpala sprocket (his seat was rolled today and u should receive his stuff by Friday) 11. Raqueness crown (damn this one took forever) 12. R.O. pedals 13. Sader20 Plaques 14. Sword axle cover 15. Sword headlight cover 16. Sword sprocket 17. Sword wheel trim . Stuff i haven't had chance to get too is AZ War Chief forks and sprocket , Funkytown Roller fender brace and the 6 files u sent me from Just Deez (which by the way why were they dwg and not dxf files, can u send them to me as dxf????) Dude i feel terrible i've been putting a bunch of customers on hold so as soon as u get back from TX i need ur help with cading these items so i can tell Mando that i will be unavailable for two days to cut all my Bike parts. Alright Tony talk to u later,Peace.
> *


you need .dxf????? didnt know that. i'll take care of that tony.

where should i send them?


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 5 2008, 01:11 PM~11265451
> *you need .dxf?????  didnt know that.  i'll take care of that tony.
> 
> where should i send them?
> *


 :biggrin: Hell yeah, what's up Danny. Send them to me at [email protected] if they come through as clean as the last ones i'm sure they'll will be, they'll get cut asap cause i don't have to modify them. Thanks bro, Peace. Tony i'm gonna talk to Mando to see if it's ok to plant the Flowpath program seed into ur computer so that way u can get used to drawing on that or so u can transfer ur dxf files to it and send them to me when ur done. Later.


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 5 2008, 12:07 PM~11265400
> *:around:  :around:  :around: Tony what up bro, hey let me know what order u need these items in i was up until 1a.m last night cleaning them up and still haven't got to stuff u just sent me.  1. 805 plaques 2. amb badge 3. Blade axle cover 4. Blade wheel trim 5. Chicana plaque 6. Gator Rollerz plaque 7. Lightning bracket 8. Lowrider whiz sprocket 9. Lowrider whiz wheel trim 10. Pimpala sprocket (his seat was rolled today and u should receive his stuff by Friday) 11. Raqueness crown (damn this one took forever) 12. R.O. pedals 13. Sader20 Plaques 14. Sword axle cover 15. Sword headlight cover 16. Sword sprocket 17. Sword wheel trim . Stuff i haven't had chance to get too is AZ War Chief forks and sprocket , Funkytown Roller fender brace and the 6 files u sent me from Just Deez (which by the way why were they dwg and not dxf files, can u send them to me as dxf????) Dude i feel terrible i've been putting a bunch of customers on hold so as soon as u get back from TX i need ur help with cading these items so i can tell Mando that i will be unavailable for two days to cut all my Bike parts. Alright Tony talk to u later,Peace.
> *



:roflmao: Damn send me the pics I wanna see.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Aug 5 2008, 05:05 PM~11267588
> *:roflmao: Damn send me the pics I wanna see.
> *


 :biggrin: What's up bro, i'll send them to Tony when they get cut probably later today, gotta go have dinner with the in-laws and i'll return to cut a bunch of parts for TNT he gets the VIP treatment from us. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Hows it all going guys?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 5 2008, 07:38 PM~11268485
> *:biggrin: What's up bro, i'll send them to Tony when they get cut probably later today, gotta go have dinner with the in-laws and i'll return to cut a bunch of parts for TNT he gets the VIP treatment from us. Peace. :biggrin:
> *


just sent those files to you. dxf format. let me know if you need anything else. 

and gimme a call sometime.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 6 2008, 03:50 AM~11268584
> *just sent those files to you.  dxf format.  let me know if you need anything else.
> 
> and gimme a call sometime.
> *


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 5 2008, 06:50 PM~11268584
> *just sent those files to you.  dxf format.  let me know if you need anything else.
> 
> and gimme a call sometime.
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks Danny just checked my email i got them, they look perfect like always. Should have them cut by Friday night. Taking off to San Diego. I'll definetly be calling u soon, Peace.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 5 2008, 06:39 PM~11268497
> *Hows it all going guys?
> *


  Just chilling wondering how in the hell someone thought of making a machine that could cut 10inches of steel with just water and sand... ohh and bout 60,000 psi. What up Juan Gotti glad u like ur parts. Peace.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 5 2008, 10:08 PM~11269951
> * Just chilling wondering how in the hell someone thought of making a machine that could cut 10inches of steel with just water and sand... ohh and bout 60,000 psi. What up Juan Gotti glad u like ur parts. Peace.
> *


 yes I do like my parts
and its all good round these parts


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 5 2008, 10:06 PM~11269918
> *:biggrin: Thanks Danny just checked my email i got them, they look perfect like always. Should have them cut by Friday night. Taking off to San Diego. I'll definetly be calling u soon, Peace.
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 5 2008, 12:52 AM~11262403
> *send pics of the clip or better yet bring it with you Saturday
> *


 :0 :cheesy: really


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

DID U GET THE OTHER M/O?


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Aug 8 2008, 04:44 AM~11288481
> *DID U GET THE OTHER M/O?
> *


havent checked my mail yet :dunno:


----------



## Str8crazy80

Hey, tony i'll git thoes pic.'s to you sunday if i can rember to. sat is gonna be a busy day :around:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 9 2008, 12:05 AM~11299341
> *Hey, tony i'll git thoes pic.'s to you sunday if i can rember to. sat is gonna be a busy day :around:
> *


nice meeting you dude.


----------



## Str8crazy80

you to  and it was nice meeting tony as well. i wish we could have gotten a layitlow pic. their were a lot of layitlow peeps their.


----------



## Str8crazy80

i'll git thoes pictures up here later tonight tony.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:biggrin: Tony O always has the same look on his face


----------



## FunkytownRoller

TNT, SHOWED THE FUCK OUT...THANKS ALOT TONY......AND IT WAS AWESOME HAVING YOU OUT HERE, HIT US UP ANYTIME YOU ARE REMOTLEY CLOSE, YOU KNW WE WILL TAKE CARE OF YA....




























THE NEW STREET KING.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 10 2008, 02:23 PM~11306667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Post the other one I took of yall!


----------



## SLOLOW

TONY START WORKING ON WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT FOR MY RIMS I WILL SEND YOU THE MEASUREMENTS I JUST WANT TO SEE WHAT U COME OUT WITH AND HOW QUICK I CAN GET IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Hell yeah it was nice meeting everyone there. Ain't nothin wicked about meeting people and going to shows and getting new contacts  

SloLow yeah hook me up with the measurements and I'll get on the design.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:thumbsup: tnt


----------



## AMB1800

some nice pics in here, i like how the air setup is hooked up on Innocence, looks realy good, nice work FunkytownRoller  

by the way any news on the headbadge tony?


----------



## Str8crazy80

their about all the good ones i have took


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 10 2008, 12:23 PM~11306667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 11 2008, 03:53 PM~11312881
> *some nice pics in here, i like how the air setup is hooked up on Innocence, looks realy good, nice work FunkytownRoller
> 
> by the way any news on the headbadge tony?
> *


I should be sending it out this week, I was out of town all last week


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 10 2008, 12:23 PM~11306667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Somebody needs to tell THE 40 YEAR OLD VIRGIN that in TEXAS us PIMS N PLAYAS dont wear SILK


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 11 2008, 11:03 PM~11315630
> *Somebody needs to tell THE 40 YEAR OLD VIRGIN that in TEXAS us PIMS N PLAYAS dont wear SILK
> *


That wasn't silk


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 10 2008, 12:23 PM~11306667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 10 2008, 01:34 PM~11306717
> *TNT, SHOWED THE FUCK OUT...THANKS ALOT TONY......AND IT WAS AWESOME HAVING YOU OUT HERE, HIT US UP ANYTIME YOU ARE REMOTLEY CLOSE, YOU KNW WE WILL TAKE CARE OF YA....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE NEW STREET KING.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Dammmn!!! u guys weren't [email protected]#kng around. Yo homie ur guyz bikes are sick!!! Glad to see and hear u guys had a good time, Peace.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 11 2008, 08:32 PM~11318420
> *:biggrin: Dammmn!!! u guys weren't [email protected]#kng around. Yo homie ur guyz bikes are sick!!!  Glad to see and hear u guys had a good time, Peace.
> *


ROLLERZ=FUCK AROUND...?????-------NEVER




Thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

TNT parts so versatile they can go on a Radical in one show to a street custom on at the next show:


----------



## TonyO

TNT all day every day. FunkytownRoller Engraving, TNT parts, SA Rollerz paint and Body, Hot$tuff display.


----------



## TonyO

Cuz we're TNT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

IM AT THE CLUB GETTING BUZZED AND ITS ONLY TEN


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 12 2008, 09:04 PM~11324412
> *IM AT THE CLUB GETTING BUZZED AND ITS ONLY TEN
> *


alcoholic :twak:


Hey that would be a good name for a bike :0 

:roflmao:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 12 2008, 01:28 PM~11325112
> *alcoholic :twak:
> Hey that would be a good name for a bike  :0
> 
> :roflmao:
> *



Sure would make a good name


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 12 2008, 10:45 PM~11325227
> *Sure would make a good name
> *


the parts would be shaped like Corona bottles. It would be easy to do :cheesy:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

with a lime on top.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 12 2008, 10:52 PM~11325289
> *with a lime on top.
> *


The hoes would be all over that bike


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 12 2008, 12:52 PM~11325289
> *with a lime on top.
> *











lime bike :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Thats shit came out hot Jon


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

I thought that bike was blue??


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 12 2008, 09:09 PM~11329408
> *I thought that bike was blue??
> *


just as a base coat for the kandy lime gold


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 12 2008, 12:28 PM~11325112
> *alcoholic :twak:
> Hey that would be a good name for a bike  :0
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


THAT GIVE ME AN IDEA :cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80

hey tony did you come up with a design for the kermit bike??


----------



## AMB1800

TNT METALWORKS, HOOKING UP SHOWBIKES WORLDWIDE   



don't think you saw this pic with the fenderbraces instaled tony  :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 13 2008, 11:03 AM~11331285
> *hey tony did you come up with a design for the kermit bike??
> *


Still workin on it. I think I got a design for the forks, handlebars, and pedals so far. I have to draw them out.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 13 2008, 01:30 PM~11331487
> *TNT METALWORKS, HOOKING UP SHOWBIKES WORLDWIDE
> 
> 
> 
> don't think you saw this pic with the fenderbraces instaled tony    :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah bro lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 13 2008, 08:10 PM~11333214
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

TTT ....did you get the drawing?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

when can i expect a box from you? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 13 2008, 11:21 PM~11334748
> *when can i expect a box from you? :biggrin:
> *


About a week I hope cuz right now I'm having some more things cut and it'll be sent to me all at once so I'll get it to you soon.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2008, 02:55 PM~11335070
> *About a week I hope cuz right now I'm having some more things cut and it'll be sent to me all at once so I'll get it to you soon.
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Aug 14 2008, 03:03 AM~11336664
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


I got your steering wheel design done and on order


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

any other new thing cut or welded


----------



## TonyO

Cuz we're TNT. 

Hit me up with your club plaque design and I'll make pedals for your club. These were done with exclusive permission from Troy to do these for my own bike however Troy will be selling these to club members once I get a few sets done and chromed:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Aug 13 2008, 07:12 PM~11337148
> *any other new thing cut or welded
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Aug 14 2008, 04:29 AM~11337290
> *
> *


Ah handlebars will be done soon too.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

uffin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2008, 06:12 PM~11337149
> *Cuz we're TNT.
> 
> Hit me up with your club plaque design and I'll make pedals for your club.  These were done with exclusive permission from Troy to do these for my own bike however Troy will be selling these to club members once I get a few sets done and chromed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
me wants !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO

Plaque and AZ War Chief's forks:

The most detailed plaque TNT has ever done


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF




----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2008, 07:12 PM~11337149
> *Cuz we're TNT.
> 
> Hit me up with your club plaque design and I'll make pedals for your club.  These were done with exclusive permission from Troy to do these for my own bike however Troy will be selling these to club members once I get a few sets done and chromed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Damn homie u keep ordering like u are and i'm gonna have to set u up at the Bellagio with us for VEGAS. I'm cutting the rest of the R.O. pedals tonight , it's cool cause a couple of my boyz are suping up their sandcar in the shop so i'm trying to convince them to let me put 13's on that bitch,lol.Peace.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 14 2008, 05:25 AM~11337791
> *:biggrin: Damn homie u keep ordering like u are and i'm gonna have to set u up at the Bellagio with us for VEGAS. I'm cutting the rest of the R.O. pedals tonight , it's cool cause a couple of my boyz are suping up their sandcar in the shop so i'm trying to convince them to let me put 13's on that bitch,lol.Peace.
> *


:roflmao: word


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2008, 03:55 PM~11335070
> *About a week I hope cuz right now I'm having some more things cut and it'll be sent to me all at once so I'll get it to you soon.
> *


got any more pics for me?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Tony did you ship? and pm me your email


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Aug 14 2008, 05:42 AM~11337961-->
> 
> 
> 
> got any more pics for me?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got pics of your stuff but did you want me to post them? I didnt post them cuz I didnt know if you wanted me to or not
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Aug 14 2008, 05:53 AM~11338089
> *Tony did you ship? and pm me your email
> *


I'll ship them tomorrow, I didnt have time to box them up last night.

my email is [email protected]


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2008, 10:37 PM~11338519
> *I got pics of your stuff but did you want me to post them?  I didnt post them cuz I didnt know if you wanted me to or not
> I'll ship them tomorrow, I didnt have time to box them up last night.
> 
> my email is [email protected]
> *


EMAIL> SENT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 14 2008, 07:04 AM~11338846
> *EMAIL> SENT
> *


email replied



TTT for TNT :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2008, 10:37 PM~11338519
> *I got pics of your stuff but did you want me to post them?  I didnt post them cuz I didnt know if you wanted me to or not
> I'll ship them tomorrow, I didnt have time to box them up last night.
> 
> my email is [email protected]
> *


go ahead, i dont care


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2008, 06:01 PM~11337573
> *Plaque and AZ War Chief's forks:
> 
> The most detailed plaque TNT has ever done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who is that plaque for?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 14 2008, 07:24 AM~11339098
> *who is that plaque for?
> *


Some guy on here that wanted it. :dunno:

I can do one that just has the 805 and the scroll for you if you want


----------



## TonyO

Some backing plates Krazy Kutting did:


----------



## Str8crazy80

i got the pedal design i'm running it by him to see if he likes it or not then i'll let you know


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 14 2008, 10:08 AM~11340287
> *i got the pedal design i'm running it by him to see if he likes it or not then i'll let you know
> *


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2008, 12:24 AM~11340091
> *Some backing plates Krazy Kutting did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks Tony, hey it's 10:30am finally got the sand to run clean thru the waterjet, so back in business. I'll be cutting from now till like midnight to get caught up . So text me or call me if u have any questions. Also my welder is fabricating Str8crazy's handlebars (which i'm gonna make a custom steering/handlebar bracket to connect the two. It's gonna look bad ass, the only thing i'll use is the gooseneck u sent me, gonna put grips on it as well probably 1/2" diameter by 3"long. And gonna bend the steering wheel 60degrees.) So just to double check u need 7sets of the R.O. pedals correct??? Peace.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2008, 07:29 AM~11341024
> *
> *


 :biggrin: Yeah i forgot, he's also welding lowriderwhiz handlebars gonna put 45degree cut on end of bar and weld 1" grips 4"long. Should be done later today i'll send u pics. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 14 2008, 08:42 PM~11342697
> *:biggrin: Thanks Tony, hey it's 10:30am finally got the sand to run clean thru the waterjet, so back in business. I'll be cutting from now till like midnight to get caught up . So text me or call me if u have any questions. Also my welder is fabricating Str8crazy's handlebars (which i'm gonna make a custom steering/handlebar bracket to connect the two. It's gonna look bad ass, the only thing i'll use is the gooseneck u sent me, gonna put grips on it as well probably 1/2" diameter by 3"long. And gonna bend the steering wheel 60degrees.) So just to double check u need 7sets of the R.O. pedals correct??? Peace.
> *


Yes I need the str8crazy80 handlebar pieces welded to that single gooseneck thing because that bar fits into the forks and gets screwed down but yeah add the grips at the ends :thumbsup:

Yes bend the steering wheel like that just like bat wings  




> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 14 2008, 08:43 PM~11342714
> *:biggrin: Yeah i forgot, he's also welding lowriderwhiz handlebars gonna put 45degree cut on end of bar and weld 1" grips 4"long. Should be done later today i'll send u pics. :biggrin:
> *


word


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 14 2008, 11:43 AM~11342714
> *:biggrin: Yeah i forgot, he's also welding lowriderwhiz handlebars gonna put 45degree cut on end of bar and weld 1" grips 4"long. Should be done later today i'll send u pics. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 14 2008, 11:43 AM~11342714
> *:biggrin: Yeah i forgot, he's also welding lowriderwhiz handlebars gonna put 45degree cut on end of bar and weld 1" grips 4"long. Should be done later today i'll send u pics. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Tony my welder brought to my attention that a 45degree angle would be too strong so we decided on a 25degree angle for lowrider whiz handlebars, i'll send u pics. Peace.


----------



## KrazyKutting

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 13 2008, 10:20 PM~11339054
> *go ahead, i dont care
> *


Danny what up bro, hey the rest of ur stuff will get cut by Friday evening, and yeah i am gonna call u soon... been busy as hell. Peace.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 15 2008, 12:39 AM~11344833
> *:biggrin: Tony my welder brought to my attention that a 45degree angle would be too strong so we decided on a 25degree angle for lowrider whiz handlebars, i'll send u pics. Peace.
> *


Yeah that's kind of what I was thinking too. FunkytownRollerz' handlebars are about that and it works with his design so its all good, whatever looks best :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2008, 07:29 AM~11341024
> *
> *


 :biggrin: Tony my chromer said he'll be able to clean ur pedals up real nice and they'll look clean. He laughed when i told him that some people are hesitant to go with thick pedals cause of being able to clean and polish them. He's done a shit load of chrome for us and we've never had any issues... guess when u pay well u get good quality results. Peace.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2008, 12:24 AM~11340091
> *Some backing plates Krazy Kutting did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats up with the rooster? :ugh:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 14 2008, 03:43 PM~11344884
> *:biggrin: Tony my chromer said he'll be able to clean ur pedals up real nice and they'll look clean. He laughed when i told him that some people are hesitant to go with thick pedals cause of being able to clean and polish them. He's done a shit load of chrome for us and we've never had any issues... guess when u pay well u get good quality results. Peace.
> *


tony told me a while back how much for handlebars to get chrome but i forget can u tell me how much


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting+Aug 15 2008, 12:43 AM~11344884-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: Tony my chromer said he'll be able to clean ur pedals up real nice and they'll look clean. He laughed when i told him that some people are hesitant to go with thick pedals cause of being able to clean and polish them. He's done a shit load of chrome for us and we've never had any issues... guess when u pay well u get good quality results. Peace.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I guess that's those mid west or East coast platers :dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kustombuilder_@Aug 15 2008, 12:44 AM~11344889
> *whats up with the rooster? :ugh:
> *


Its a car build for the Red Rooster strip club in Vegas :thumbsup:


:roflmao: I dunno man


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Aug 14 2008, 03:46 PM~11344913
> *tony told me a while back how much for handlebars to get chrome but i forget can u tell me how much
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Aug 15 2008, 01:03 AM~11345074
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



Anywhere from $150 - $200 I would guess but it depends on your chromer too :dunno:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2008, 04:09 PM~11345124
> *Anywhere from $150 - $200 I would guess but it depends on your chromer too :dunno:
> *


his out for 2 months vacation thats why.but thanks.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2008, 03:57 PM~11345017
> *Yeah I guess that's those mid west or East coast platers :dunno:
> Its a car build for the Red Rooster strip club in Vegas :thumbsup:
> :roflmao:  I dunno man
> *


liar.you know its for your piasa truck. :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 14 2008, 04:41 PM~11344852
> *:biggrin:
> Danny what up bro, hey the rest of ur stuff will get cut by Friday evening, and yeah i am gonna call u soon... been busy as hell. Peace.
> *


gotcha. if it keeps up like this, i probably wont talk to you til vegas :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 15 2008, 01:17 AM~11345197
> *liar.you know its for your piasa truck. :0
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 14 2008, 03:44 PM~11344889
> *whats up with the rooster? :ugh:
> *


 :biggrin: Itz a Mexican Thang, u'd have to of been to rooster fights to know how much money is droped on them birds. Man the homies that are into rooster fighting take that shit as serious as Pit fighting. I used to go to the "palenques" in Mexicali and San Luis Mexico to watch, they're bad ass. So yeah those backplates are for a Rooster breeder/ Baller. Peace.


----------



## TonyO

More parts more parts










Justdeez forks


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 15 2008, 02:57 AM~11346028
> *:biggrin: Itz a Mexican Thang, u'd have to of been to rooster fights to know how much money is droped on them birds. Man the homies that are into rooster fighting take that shit as serious as Pit fighting.  I used to go to the "palenques" in Mexicali and San Luis Mexico to watch, they're bad ass. So yeah those backplates are for a Rooster breeder/ Baller. Peace.
> *


Damn I would have charged his ass triple! :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 14 2008, 06:02 PM~11346065
> *Damn I would have charged his ass triple!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Nah, i couldn't do that even if i tried. Rather sell him a bunch of stuff as opposed to just one item. Why do u think i keep getting repeat customer cause they know they're getting quality parts from stand up lowriders who aren't trying to rake them over the coals, lol. Alright big T, i'm gonna send u some pics of the 8sets of R.O. pedals i'm cutting. Program run time is 4hrs. so should give me some time to respond to emails and return phone calls.... bussy,bussy,bussy. Peace.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 14 2008, 04:20 PM~11345211
> *gotcha.  if it keeps up like this, i probably wont talk to you til vegas :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: That would be good and bad. Good cause that means i'm too busy to have a good conversation and bad cause me and Tony both could use you to help us with a bunch of files that need to be converted to DXF. I'll make time to call u though, who knows maybe tonight so if u get a call from a 928 area code pick up it'll be me, Peace.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 15 2008, 03:12 AM~11346168
> *:biggrin: Nah, i couldn't do that even if i tried. Rather sell him a bunch of stuff as opposed to just one item. Why do u think i keep getting repeat customer cause they know they're getting quality parts from stand up lowriders who aren't trying to rake them over the coals, lol. Alright big T, i'm gonna send u some pics of the 8sets of R.O. pedals i'm cutting. Program run time is 4hrs. so should give me some time to respond to emails and return phone calls.... bussy,bussy,bussy. Peace.
> *


----------



## Raguness

Any close ups of that crown??? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Aug 15 2008, 04:42 AM~11346895
> *Any close ups of that crown??? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the only pic I got of it


----------



## Raguness

I think that just might be the illest crown you have cut so far.


----------



## 817Lowrider

I think he should start cutting the crowns with a square like the stock ones.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Aug 15 2008, 05:33 AM~11347361
> *I think that just might be the illest crown you have cut so far.
> *


Yeah my cutter thinks so too hes like "Dude WTF is this? You sure its supposed to look like this??  " :roflmao:



> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 15 2008, 06:34 AM~11348015
> *I think he should start cutting the crowns with a square like the stock ones.
> *


Yeah I could do that. What's the difference though? Its not like you put a square screw through there :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 15 2008, 08:53 AM~11350360
> *Yeah my cutter thinks so too hes like "Dude WTF is this?  You sure its supposed to look like this??   "  :roflmao:
> Yeah I could do that.  What's the difference though?  Its not like you put a square screw through there :dunno:
> *


its so the the screww locks in. if you look at the bolt used it is squeare at the end. to lock in. so it wont turn. form follow function.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 15 2008, 05:23 PM~11350463
> *its so the the screww locks in. if you look at the bolt used it is squeare at the end. to lock in. so it wont turn. form follow function.
> *


Ah ok I got ya. I dont use regular stock bolts in my crowns. I could start doing the square holes on crowns


----------



## fatdaddylv

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 29 2008, 08:24 PM~11210561
> *These will look good on a certain Louis Vuitton themed bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Looks good Tony. Thanks again


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Aug 15 2008, 10:36 AM~11351350
> *Looks good Tony. Thanks again
> *


 :biggrin: Yeah man ur pedals are bad ass... Tony got ur check today, Thanks once again man. Having a blast working with u. Just Deez is gonna help us out alot too, that dude is fast as hell. Alright had to order more thread for ur pedals i'm out of stock (too many damn pedals,lol.) Peace.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

whats up tony o


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

T
T
T
FOR TNT METAL WORKS


----------



## Str8crazy80

i'm gonna git back with you eventually tony about the kermit parts if he wants them or not i've just been waiting for an answer


----------



## KrazyKutting

:biggrin: TonyO what up bro, Sunday morning 7a.m. already grinding away. Alright bro i'm cutting bunch of bike stuff around 4pm. I'll send u pics,Peace.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 17 2008, 09:57 AM~11363832
> *:biggrin: TonyO what up bro, Sunday morning 7a.m. already grinding away. Alright bro i'm cutting bunch of bike stuff around 4pm. I'll send u pics,Peace.
> *


damn johnny, you guys dont fuck around....



TTT FOR TNT AND KRAZY KUTTING.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 17 2008, 10:37 AM~11364233
> *damn johnny, you guys dont fuck around....
> TTT FOR TNT AND KRAZY KUTTING.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: What up Chad, yeah it's 2pm so time to go eat a "coqtuel" (mexican shrimp cocktail) Went from working at the shop in my backyard to the waterjet across the street. Alright Tony i'll be workn till like 9pm so get at me, Peace.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

KONG POW!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 17 2008, 09:27 AM~11363028
> *i'm gonna git back with you eventually tony about the kermit parts if he wants them or not i've just been waiting for an answer
> *


yeah man let me know


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

ANY UPDATES ON MY SHIT HOMIE ?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Aug 19 2008, 03:41 AM~11375760
> *ANY UPDATES ON MY SHIT HOMIE ?
> *



It should have been cut already I'll let you know tomorrow.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 18 2008, 06:45 PM~11375797
> *It should have been cut already I'll let you know tomorrow.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

What the deal Tonyo. Hows everything. you get that last email?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 19 2008, 06:20 AM~11377389
> *What the deal Tonyo. Hows everything. you get that last email?
> *


Yeah man it was an ok design but keep them coming. :biggrin: I like that style.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ill see whats up. but they aint all free. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 19 2008, 06:48 AM~11377742
> *Ill see whats up. but they aint all free. :biggrin:
> *


:twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 18 2008, 10:52 PM~11377766
> *:twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2008, 10:55 PM~11377813
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

this *****, designing in MS Paint, and trying to get paid.....


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 18 2008, 11:51 PM~11378627
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> this *****, designing in MS Paint, and trying to get paid.....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


tonyo use visio.
:biggrin: 
I dont want cash.
just a hook up here and there


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 19 2008, 07:58 AM~11378736
> *tonyo use visio.
> :biggrin:
> I dont want cash.
> just a hook up here and there
> *


Visio can actually be used as a CAD program though when you do yours in paint or whatever I still have to redraw it out so I can save it as a dwg or dxf file.

Well you definitely got a hook up on the handlebar pieces.


----------



## 817Lowrider

cool. but just to let ya know. its not the file its the design alot of the shit I send you are ruff!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 19 2008, 05:27 PM~11380479
> *cool. but just to let ya know. its not the file its the design alot of the shit I send you are ruff!
> *


Yeah VERY rough :banghead:


J/K Naw they're coming out pretty good :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 19 2008, 09:36 AM~11380526
> *Yeah VERY rough :banghead:
> J/K  Naw they're coming out pretty good :thumbsup:
> *


Ill be at work today. 8 hours to do of designs! ha


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 19 2008, 05:37 PM~11380535
> *Ill be at work today. 8 hours to do of designs! ha
> *


 word


----------



## TonyO

TTT


----------



## TonyO




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 19 2008, 05:18 PM~11385976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 19 2008, 07:18 PM~11385976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


uhhhh ohhhh


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 19 2008, 07:18 PM~11385976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 19 2008, 06:18 PM~11385976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Tony what up bro, been running back and forth from fabricating shop to shop at my house. So sorry i havn't sent u the new pics will send them later tonight. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 20 2008, 04:32 AM~11386757
> *:biggrin: Tony what up bro, been running back and forth from fabricating shop to shop at my house. So sorry i havn't sent u the new pics will send them later tonight. Peace.  :biggrin:
> *


Word, look forward to the new stuff :cheesy:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 19 2008, 08:33 PM~11386766
> *Word,  look forward to the new stuff  :cheesy:
> *


 :wave: :scrutinize:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 19 2008, 08:07 PM~11387116
> *:wave:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: Tony email sent. Yeah i had lowrider whiz steering wheel file. Tell ur customer i apoligize i havn't cut it yet. Should have it by Friday along with his handlebars. Peace.


----------



## TonyO

lowriderwhiz trim rings


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 19 2008, 10:06 PM~11388789
> *lowriderwhiz trim rings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice tony is worth waiting.can't wait 2 c my handlebar.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Aug 20 2008, 07:17 AM~11388968
> *Nice tony is worth waiting.can't wait 2 c my handlebar.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Aug 19 2008, 11:17 PM~11388968
> *Nice tony is worth waiting.can't wait 2 c my handlebar.
> *


x2 should be here aby day


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 20 2008, 05:30 PM~11391621
> *x2 should be here aby day
> *


Quality worth waiting for just like your bike


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

hey tony, when you send my box, go ahead and throw my next year plaque in there too  been so long waiting for it, that it is next year already :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 20 2008, 08:09 PM~11392705
> *hey tony, when you send my box, go ahead and throw my next year plaque in there too   been so long waiting for it, that it is next year already :cheesy:
> *


Yeah I know man I should be getting your parts soon I hope. I know I just been slacking off for a year on that Next Year plaque but hey you will have gotten it "next year" hahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 20 2008, 11:11 AM~11392727
> *Yeah I know man I should be getting your parts soon I hope.  I know I just been slacking off for a year on that Next Year plaque but hey you will have gotten it "next year"  hahahahaha  :biggrin:
> *


Big Tony, waz up bro. Alright man when u gonna move out here so we can open up a little bike shop in my backyard,lol. Would be a good idea, God knows i have the room. Anyways here the update of stuff cut (lowriderwhiz strng whl, Just DEEZ sissybar and sprocket, pimpala sprocket, sword sprocket and of course ur two sets of trim rings blade and lowriderwhiz) Alright T i would love to stay and cut some more but i have to work on our MAIN project. Sending u pics , Peace. And damn i never thought i would be as backed up with ur stuff as i am, :thumbsup: Big props for TNT.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 21 2008, 02:39 AM~11396036
> *Big Tony, waz up bro. Alright man when u gonna move out here so we can open up a little bike shop in my backyard,lol. Would be a good idea, God knows i have the room. Anyways here the update of stuff cut (lowriderwhiz strng whl, Just DEEZ sissybar and sprocket, pimpala sprocket, sword sprocket and of course ur two sets of trim rings blade and lowriderwhiz) Alright T i would love to stay and cut some more but i have to work on our MAIN project. Sending u pics , Peace. And damn i never thought i would be as backed up with ur stuff as i am,  :thumbsup: Big props for TNT.
> *


Yeah no doubt you're probably backed up more on TNT stuff than car stuff! :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

New sprockets: 










Lowriderwhiz steering wheel is in this pic and somethin for JustDeez


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

IS THAT MY SPROCKET THE ONE ON THE TOP ?NICE HOMIE.ALSO THE STEERING WHEEL.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Aug 21 2008, 03:30 AM~11396479
> *IS THAT MY SPROCKET THE ONE ON THE TOP ?NICE HOMIE.ALSO THE STEERING WHEEL.
> *


Yep yours is the one on top  Yep that's your steering wheel.


----------



## TonyO

Right now and for the past year I'm only taking custom orders. If you see something you like hit me up and I can change it around for you to fit what you want for your bike.

Send me pencil sketches, toilet paper drawings, whatever you got I can CAD it up and turn it into a custom part for you.


----------



## hotstuff5964

i voted for no replies


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 21 2008, 04:22 AM~11396924
> *i voted for no replies
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964

i had to put it up in here since we cant reply in that other topic :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 21 2008, 04:26 AM~11396969
> *i had to put it up in here since we cant reply in that other topic :uh:
> *


I know, I can't even reply! I got LayitlOwned  I wanted to have just a topic I could throw pics in but I cant even post replies to put more pics up


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 20 2008, 08:43 PM~11397084
> *I know, I can't even reply!  I got LayitlOwned   I wanted to have just a topic I could throw pics in but I cant even post replies to put more pics up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lesstime

tony you should see i layitlow can fix it so only you can add pics ???


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 20 2008, 06:28 PM~11396455
> *New sprockets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowriderwhiz steering wheel is in this pic and somethin for JustDeez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Tony what up bro, hey i should have more stuff cutt for u later today. Peace.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lesstime+Aug 21 2008, 05:06 AM~11397290-->
> 
> 
> 
> tony you should see i layitlow can fix it so only you can add pics ???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I PM'd Layitlow he said it would require a software update but it is possible. He just hasn't updated yet  I might just setup a photobucket folder for people to look at because I just want a place where I can post just pictures of my parts without all the BS inbetween
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KrazyKutting_@Aug 21 2008, 07:20 PM~11401793
> *:biggrin: Tony what up bro, hey i should have more stuff cutt for u later today. Peace.
> *


Word keep it coming  



3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: TonyO, hot$tuff5964, *the poor boys*


Whatup man you need some parts?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 21 2008, 07:28 PM~11401856
> *
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: TonyO, hot$tuff5964, the poor boys
> Whatup man you need some parts?
> *


1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: TonyO

Guess not :tears:


----------



## the poor boys

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: TonyO, hot$tuff5964, *the poor boys
Whatup man you need some parts? 
[/quote]NOPE. I JUST LIKE TO KEEP UP ON THE PARTS THAT ARE OUT THERE. LOOKING GOOD. 
:thumbsup:*


----------



## TonyO

> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: TonyO, hot$tuff5964, *the poor boys
> Whatup man you need some parts?
> *


*NOPE. I JUST LIKE TO KEEP UP ON THE PARTS THAT ARE OUT THERE. LOOKING GOOD. 
:thumbsup:
[/quote]


Word and you see how fast they're coming out now that I have a reliable cutter. I'm only as good as my cutter :thumbsup:*


----------



## the poor boys

:yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

PM SENT!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 22 2008, 04:26 AM~11406388
> *PM SENT!
> *


replied


----------



## Str8crazy80

hey tony, have you drawn up the kermit parts yet?? my homeboys dad with the kermit bike said he likes the pedals and the other parts you sent me the picture of. he just wants to see the other parts


----------



## fatdaddylv

Tony, Thanks for the Pedal's :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: they look AWESOME and my Daughter loves them! :worship:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Aug 22 2008, 10:43 AM~11409518-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey tony, have you drawn up the kermit parts yet?? my homeboys dad with the kermit bike said he likes the pedals and the other parts you sent me the picture of. he just wants to see the other parts
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I havent drawn the other ones up yet, I was waiting to see if he liked the pedals first so I'll get to drawing the rest of the parts and I'll probably send them to you by Tuesday.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fatdaddylv_@Aug 22 2008, 05:38 PM~11410380
> *Tony, Thanks for the Pedal's :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: they look AWESOME and my Daughter loves them! :worship:
> *


Word, glad to hear it. I'll start workin on your other part next week, I gotta get the dimensions and size off a stock one this weekend to make sure it matches and fits like a stock one.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Big T what up homie, sorry i didn't pick up ur call i was trying to sleep in a bit, that lasted till 7 a.m. lol. Anyways i'm at the big shop waiting for a bleed down valve that i had overnighted for my waterjet (list price 1095,00) . Alright bro text me or pm me, Peace.


----------



## fatdaddylv

glad to hear it. I'll start workin on your other part next week, I gotta get the dimensions and size off a stock one this weekend to make sure it matches and fits like a stock one. 
[/quote]

Thanks again Man!


----------



## KrazyKutting

:biggrin: Big T, here's the list of items i'll be cutting for TNT :thumbsup: 1. az war chief sprocket 2. chicana badge 3. raqueness fender brace (bad ass by the way) 4. blade axle cover 5. Just Deez fender brace 6. sword axle cover 7. sword headlight cover 8. sader20 plaque (have it 90% done need the initials on bottom) 9. Funkytown Roller wheel trim (by the way tell chad i'm rounding him up some business i'm trying to send everything at once) 10. Gator Rollerz plaque (90% done need to know what u want it to say on bottom and in what font) 11. Legions crown 12. Legions pedals 13. Pimp cane ( i'm a just cut it if itz too expensive for u i'll keep it, lol) 14. S.S. pedals 15. S.S. sprocket 16. S.A. Rail trim 17. lowriderman sun phoenix 18. Sword fender brace 19. TNT license plates (those are frickn ill) Now that's just ur stuff double that list and that's what else i need to cut. I'm getting backed up so SAT n SUN is Krazy cutting, lol. Alright homie, can't thank u enough for the business but THANK U n all ur loyal customers. Let me know the name of the font u want me to draw with for ur TNT pendant (my gift to u) :worship: U know i'm a make it bad ass. Peace.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Status on parts needed to be welded 1. Lowrider whiz handlebars (100% complete, wait till u check out the custom grips i had lathed ) 2. R.O. 8sets of pedals ( ordered 30ft of 1/2 fine thread n standard left and right so they should be complete by next wknd and ready for chrome) 3. Strght80crzy handlebars/steering wheel (bent the strng whl waiting to weld the handlebars n strng whl to goose neck u sent me, also lathed some bad ass grips) 4. lowrider whiz strng wheel needs to be bent and will be finished. Speaking of bad ass grips ur gonna freak when u come visit us and see the bad ass grips i've been working on. Ur gonna be first one to see them. Also make a list of stuff u want us to make samples of so we can run them to figure cost, so far i like all ur ideas so can't wait to come out with new line of items. Hey Tony we still have 4 solid months left in 2008 so we can still come out with stuff this year and next year and following year.. etc. :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 22 2008, 09:33 PM~11415637
> *13. Pimp cane ( i'm a just cut it if itz too expensive for u i'll keep it, lol)
> *



pimp cane :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

LMK on the status of my crown ?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

YOU MEAN THE BURGER KING ONE :0 LOL JK


----------



## TonyO

New parts. Pedals for Turtle JustDeezined made by Krazy Kutting in conjunction with TNT.










Legions Pedals for a Legions member, and SS pedals for a local member of RO also pictured above.

Grille by Krazy Kutting:



















Krazy Kut plaque


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 22 2008, 07:19 PM~11410930
> *I havent drawn the other ones up yet, I was waiting to see if he liked the pedals first so I'll get to drawing the rest of the parts and I'll probably send them to you by Tuesday.
> Word, glad to hear it.  I'll start workin on your other part next week, I gotta get the dimensions and size off a stock one this weekend to make sure it matches and fits like a stock one.
> *



I got the measurements and I'll get on designing it Monday


----------



## Str8crazy80

hey tony he said he liked the kermit pedals


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

...


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

HEY DOG SO WUZ GOOD WITH PLAQUE DESIGN IS READY GOT THE MONEY LMK QUICK NEED THEM SHITS FAST


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Aug 24 2008, 07:01 PM~11426031
> *HEY DOG SO WUZ GOOD WITH PLAQUE DESIGN IS READY GOT THE MONEY LMK QUICK NEED THEM SHITS FAST
> *


FAST AINT ALWAYS THE BEST G!

I WOULD SAY LET ME SEE THEN I WILL PAY!


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2008, 05:43 PM~11313562
> *I should be sending it out this week, I was out of town all last week
> *


you sent it already tony???


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Aug 25 2008, 03:01 AM~11426031
> *HEY DOG SO WUZ GOOD WITH PLAQUE DESIGN IS READY GOT THE MONEY LMK QUICK NEED THEM SHITS FAST
> *


Yeah he was waitin for a green light, need a deposit before we can get started on cutting them.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whats up Tonyo. You send out my crown?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 25 2008, 05:30 PM~11430399
> *Whats up Tonyo. You send out my crown?
> *


Tomorrow brotha.


----------



## 817Lowrider

ok


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 25 2008, 02:01 AM~11429636
> *FAST AINT ALWAYS THE BEST G!
> 
> I WOULD SAY LET ME SEE THEN I WILL PAY!
> *


Fast always works with me, so long as the file is correct. Hey Tony i'll cut a sample of the plaque tonight so ur customer can see it before he sends the money. Peace.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 25 2008, 01:26 PM~11433266
> *Fast always works with me, so long as the file is correct. Hey Tony i'll cut a sample of the plaque tonight so ur customer can see it before he sends the money. Peace.
> *



Now that is good customer service


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 25 2008, 02:27 PM~11433269
> *Now that is good customer service
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting+Aug 25 2008, 11:26 PM~11433266-->
> 
> 
> 
> Fast always works with me, so long as the file is correct. Hey Tony i'll cut a sample of the plaque tonight so ur customer can see it before he sends the money. Peace.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Drop'em_@Aug 25 2008, 11:27 PM~11433269
> *Now that is good customer service
> *


word


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

YO


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 25 2008, 11:32 PM~11433324
> *YO
> *


Whatup brotha you ready to order some parts?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 25 2008, 08:06 AM~11430283
> *Yeah he was waitin for a green light, need a deposit before we can get started on cutting them.
> *


U KNOW HOW I DO IT HOMIE.FAST PAY


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

HOPE YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT 
TO THE RENO OR VEGAS SHOW 
BROTHERS SO I CAN BUY PARTS FROM YALL.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 25 2008, 02:26 PM~11433266
> *Fast always works with me, so long as the file is correct. Hey Tony i'll cut a sample of the plaque tonight so ur customer can see it before he sends the money. Peace.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Holla at me about what we talked about. LMK when you cand do it.
and also holla at me about my crown.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 26 2008, 03:35 AM~11435640
> *Holla at me about what we talked about. LMK when you cand do it.
> and also holla at me about my crown.
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 25 2008, 03:27 PM~11433269
> *Now that is good customer service
> *


indeed!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 25 2008, 03:26 PM~11433266
> *Fast always works with me, so long as the file is correct. Hey Tony i'll cut a sample of the plaque tonight so ur customer can see it before he sends the money. Peace.
> *


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 25 2008, 09:32 PM~11437809
> *indeed!!!
> *


 :biggrin: What up shwbnd, whatever happened to those lightning pedals u wanted. Tony what up bro i sent u the pics of Sader 20 plaque. I strongly recommend that we do it as a two pc plaque with the ribbon lettering being the 2nd pc and the ribbon on the main plaque will be just the ribbon with no lettering , that way the letters on bottom are not c-through. Alright big T it's 9pm and i'm still gonna be working for a couple more hours, pick up ur phone!!! lol. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 25 2008, 10:54 PM~11438049
> *:biggrin: What up shwbnd, whatever happened to those lightning pedals u wanted. Tony what up bro i sent u the pics of Sader 20 plaque. I strongly recommend that we do it as a two pc plaque with the ribbon  lettering being the 2nd pc and the ribbon on the main plaque will be just the ribbon with no lettering , that way the letters on bottom are not c-through. Alright big T it's 9pm and i'm still gonna be working for a couple more hours, pick up ur phone!!! lol. Peace. :biggrin:
> *


been to busy....im waiting for a cad program...make sure they how i want them..seal of approval... :biggrin: 

got alot on my plate right now...
still shopping around..


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 25 2008, 09:56 PM~11438072
> *been to busy....im waiting for a cad program...make sure they how i want them..seal of approval... :biggrin:
> 
> got alot on my plate right now...
> still shopping around..
> *


:biggrin: That's cool got much respect for homies that are always busy making things happen.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 25 2008, 10:56 PM~11438072
> *been to busy....im waiting for a cad program...make sure they how i want them..seal of approval... :biggrin:
> 
> got alot on my plate right now...
> still shopping around..
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting+Aug 26 2008, 06:54 AM~11438049-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: What up shwbnd, whatever happened to those lightning pedals u wanted. Tony what up bro i sent u the pics of Sader 20 plaque. I strongly recommend that we do it as a two pc plaque with the ribbon  lettering being the 2nd pc and the ribbon on the main plaque will be just the ribbon with no lettering , that way the letters on bottom are not c-through. Alright big T it's 9pm and i'm still gonna be working for a couple more hours, pick up ur phone!!! lol. Peace. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good bro you know me I dont specialize in plaques, I don't like doing them too often that's why I let you in charge of creativity on those.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 26 2008, 08:17 AM~11438834
> *:scrutinize:
> *


That's what I say


----------



## 817Lowrider

???


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 26 2008, 07:50 AM~11440257
> *Naw I dont like your whack ass ideas :twak:
> J/K  :roflmao:  Sounds good bro you know me I dont specialize in plaques, I don't like doing them too often that's why I let you in charge of creativity on those.
> That's what I say
> *


----------



## KrazyKutting

:biggrin: Kool, leave it up to me i'll handle it, also sorry i didn't pick up couldn't hear shit in the shop . Loud as hell today with all the comotion. But yeah send Sader20 the pics of what i cut for him and post up the TNT lic plates so things are ill. Alright T i'll hit u up later today, Peace.


----------



## TonyO

:0


----------



## cleverlos

What up tonyo?

I'm going to need some parts in the near future so I'm going to need that hook up. 

Pm me a number dowg.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Aug 26 2008, 10:40 AM~11441188
> *What up tonyo?
> 
> I'm going to need some parts in the near future so I'm going to need that hook up.
> 
> Pm me a number dowg.
> *


 :biggrin: Tony whatever he needs cut let me know we'll hook him up. His homie David Knowles is a good customer of ours. Yo clever tell David i said what up and his pendant will be done soon. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 26 2008, 09:01 PM~11441882
> *:biggrin: Tony whatever he needs cut let me know we'll hook him up. His homie David Knowles is a good customer of ours. Yo clever tell David i said what up and his pendant will be done soon. Peace. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I think I've heard of that guy David Knowles.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 26 2008, 11:06 AM~11441923
> *Yeah I think I've heard of that guy David Knowles.
> 
> 
> *


and his sister beyonce


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2008, 11:08 PM~11443014
> *and his sister beyonce
> *


 :0


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2008, 05:43 PM~11313562
> *I should be sending it out this week, I was out of town all last week
> *


you sent it already tony???


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 27 2008, 12:29 AM~11443814
> *you sent it already tony???
> *


No man. I'll PM you on it.


----------



## fatdaddylv

T
O

T
H
E

T
O
P
:wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Aug 27 2008, 02:38 AM~11444977
> *T
> O
> 
> T
> H
> E
> 
> T
> O
> P
> :wave:
> *


TTT


----------



## LowRider_69

tonyo wats up with the part ¿?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 27 2008, 03:29 AM~11445369
> *tonyo wats up with the part ¿?
> *


:banghead: Its still in the mix to be cut I got a ton of stuff in the hopper right now


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 22 2008, 08:33 PM~11415637
> *:biggrin: Big T, here's the list of items i'll be cutting for TNT :thumbsup: 1. az war chief sprocket 2. chicana badge 3. raqueness fender brace (bad ass by the way) 4. blade axle cover 5. Just Deez fender brace 6. sword axle cover 7. sword headlight cover 8. sader20 plaque (have it 90% done need the initials on bottom) 9. Funkytown Roller wheel trim (by the way tell chad i'm rounding him up some business i'm trying to send everything at once) 10. Gator Rollerz plaque (90% done need to know what u want it to say on bottom and in what font) 11. Legions crown 12. Legions pedals 13. Pimp cane ( i'm a just cut it if itz too expensive for u i'll keep it, lol) 14. S.S. pedals 15. S.S. sprocket 16. S.A. Rail trim 17. lowriderman sun phoenix 18. Sword fender brace 19. TNT license plates (those are frickn ill) Now that's just ur stuff double that list and that's what else i need to cut. I'm getting backed up so SAT n SUN is Krazy cutting, lol.  Alright homie, can't thank u enough for the business but THANK U n all ur loyal customers.  Let me know the name of the font u want me to draw with for ur TNT pendant (my gift to u)  :worship: U know i'm a make it bad ass. Peace.
> *


 :biggrin: Only thing left is raqueness fndr braces, fnkytwn rlr whl trm, gator rollerz, legions crown, pimp cane, ss sprocket, sa rail trim. And the 5 new files u just emailed me. So give me some more time i'll cut some more of these things on this list tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 26 2008, 06:47 PM~11445507
> *:banghead:  Its still in the mix to be cut I got a ton of stuff in the hopper right now
> *


 :biggrin: Yo homie take it easy with the wall, the piece is cut. I'll send u pic asap. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 25 2008, 08:19 PM~11436173
> *
> *


Status???


Shipped???

Thats all that needs to bee don right?
Whats the deal man?

Is it even cut. You aint hit me up? What about my refund? whats the deal. clock is ticking on me????


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 27 2008, 05:00 AM~11446162
> *Status???
> Shipped???
> 
> Thats all that needs to bee don right?
> Whats the deal man?
> 
> Is it even cut. You aint hit me up? What about my refund? whats the deal. clock is ticking on me????
> *


I told you friday for the paypal. your item will be packed and sent tomorrow.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 26 2008, 09:01 PM~11446169
> *I told you friday for the paypal.  your item will be packed and sent tomorrow.
> *


Sounds like a plan. I hit you up then.


----------



## TonyO

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: TonyO, *STR8_CLOWN'N, the poor boys*





Whats up fellas what can I do for you this fine evening?


----------



## TonyO




----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 26 2008, 07:04 PM~11446194
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: TonyO, STR8_CLOWN'N, the poor boys
> Whats up fellas what can I do for you this fine evening?
> *


NOT MUCH TONY. JUST MAKING MY ROUNDS. HOWS THE WEATHER OVER THERE ?? MITCH


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 26 2008, 08:04 PM~11446194
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: TonyO, STR8_CLOWN'N, the poor boys
> Whats up fellas what can I do for you this fine evening?
> *


nothing bro just rolling through


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 26 2008, 08:18 PM~11446341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have to say it not hating but get a better banner bro leave the kiddie shit at school


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 26 2008, 09:24 PM~11446397
> *i have to say it not hating but get a better banner bro leave the kiddie shit at school
> *


what the fuck bro, you always got something to say, and then you wonder why some people on here talk shit to ya....


----------



## LowRider_69

dam how much longer is it gunna be tony it has to get plated too


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 26 2008, 08:25 PM~11446408
> *what the fuck bro, you always got something to say, and then you wonder why some people on here talk shit to ya....
> *


dude i was just tell him it is not talking shit you act liek i just started talking shit i even said it was not talking shit :uh: it is funny how you say i always have something to say but so do you :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Aug 27 2008, 05:22 AM~11446375-->
> 
> 
> 
> NOT MUCH TONY. JUST MAKING MY ROUNDS. HOWS THE WEATHER OVER THERE ??  MITCH
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice and cool here, just workin on my homework for tonight. More quantitative analysis :around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2008, 05:26 AM~11446419
> *dam how much longer is it gunna be tony it has to get plated too
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was cut, it'll be sent soon!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 27 2008, 05:29 AM~11446454
> *dude i was just tell him it is not talking shit you act liek i just started talking shit i even said it was not talking shit  :uh:  it is funny how you say i always have something to say but so do you  :biggrin:
> *


That's like saying "well I'm not talking shit but your car is a worthless pile of rust, you might want to buff it out" :loco:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 26 2008, 09:29 PM~11446454
> *dude i was just tell him it is not talking shit you act liek i just started talking shit i even said it was not talking shit  :uh:  it is funny how you say i always have something to say but so do you  :biggrin:
> *


i only got shit to say when i see you posting your bullshit all over the place....get the fuck outta here, aint your fatass got a chicken or two to go eat or something....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 26 2008, 08:32 PM~11446481
> *Nice and cool here, just workin on my homework for tonight.  More quantitative analysis :around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was cut, it'll be sent soon!
> That's like saying "well I'm not talking shit but your car is a worthless pile of rust, you might want to buff it out"  :loco:
> *


if it is fact then hey it is a rust bucket but i was not talking shit bro


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 26 2008, 10:32 PM~11446481
> *
> It was cut, it'll be sent soon!
> *


i dint mean it in bad way sory man


----------



## KrazyKutting

:biggrin: Big T what up homie, u got mail. Sent pics of Chicana , phoenix and sword headlight cover. (Also sent pics of Lowrider whiz handlebars already welded and finished) Alright bro gotta cut some parts for our project. By the way Mando gave us the green light to start workn on a clean ass bike for next yr, see what happens from talkn to u alot , now i got the build a bike syndrome, lol. So start getting ideas and have em ready when u come visit ur gonna have to calm me down cause i'm thinking of some radical shit for the bike, haha. Damn my Monte is never gonna get finished.


----------



## TonyO

Lowrider 69 here's your chicana piece










Here's the lowriderwhiz handlebars check out the cool grip ends:


----------



## TonyO

Finally something for me for a change :biggrin: My new license plate I'll be puttin on the back of the Lex and my bike trailer. They'll see me rollin, they'll be hatin :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

:biggrin: Thanks again T. Hey man remember ur involved with positive ,motivated and strong business partners. Plus u have nothing but good things going for yourself with a bright future ahead of u.... so ignore the haters bro. Remember misery loves company ... same holds true for haters. So do us both a favor don't get involved in "he said she said" with characters and trust me they'll die out. Peace.


----------



## TonyO

Another set of pedals cut for SA Rollerz since his plater lost the first set :banghead: :guns: :tears:

Just Deez fender braces

and some pirate bike chinese stars so I can throw at the haters at shows hno: J/K :roflmao: these are a new part I came up with to see how they work out:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 27 2008, 06:44 AM~11447333
> *:biggrin: Thanks again T. Hey man remember ur involved with positive ,motivated and strong business partners. Plus u have nothing but good things going for yourself with a bright future ahead of u.... so ignore the haters bro. Remember misery loves company ... same holds true for haters. So do us both a favor don't get involved in "he said she said" with characters and trust me they'll die out. Peace.
> *


Naw man I have given up on getting into all that. I'm just moving forward and continuing on, getting rid of all the negative


----------



## TonyO

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: TonyO, the poor boys, KrazyKutting, LIL PHX, NINETEEN.O.FOUR

Whats up guys :wave:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 26 2008, 08:42 PM~11447313
> *Finally something for me for a change  :biggrin:  My new license plate I'll be puttin on the back of the Lex and my bike trailer.  They'll see me rollin, they'll be hatin  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KOOL.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 26 2008, 09:50 PM~11447408
> *KOOL.
> *


 :biggrin: What up homie as Tony's cutter and homie , i appreciate the positive comments. So keep em up we'll keep posting new stuff, Peace.


----------



## the poor boys

YOUR DOING SOME GOOD WORK BRO. I'M REALLY LIKEING YOUR WELDING(TIG). :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 27 2008, 06:58 AM~11447505
> *YOUR DOING SOME GOOD WORK BRO. I'M REALLY LIKEING YOUR WELDING(TIG).  :thumbsup:
> *


Hell yeah the cleanest you can get :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

i see some justdeezines laying around :cheesy: 


nice :biggrin: 

by the way, i need everything overnighted to me, so get to work :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

Damn TonyO that Phoenix logo looks sick. Where do you come up with those bad ass designs from??? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Aug 27 2008, 12:40 PM~11449288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn TonyO that Phoenix logo looks sick.  Where do you come up with those bad ass designs from??? :biggrin:
> *


Some homeless guy on the corner :cheesy: 

:roflmao:


----------



## fatdaddylv

Tony,

Keep doing what you do homie and thanks again for getting the pedal's out for my daughter:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: . Whoever welded them should get big props as well!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Aug 27 2008, 05:52 PM~11449994
> *Tony,
> 
> Keep doing what you do homie and thanks again for getting the pedal's out for my daughter:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  . Whoever welded them should get big props as well!!!!
> *


Hell yeah my cutter has a top notch welder :thumbsup: Imagine when you get those pedals plated


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 26 2008, 09:58 PM~11447505
> *YOUR DOING SOME GOOD WORK BRO. I'M REALLY LIKEING YOUR WELDING(TIG).  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks alot homie, were just touching the iceberg with what Tony has up his sleeve. So it would only be in everyones best interest to have a good biz relationship with him cause we're gonna make sure he continues to grow and come out with new items at an affordable price. Peace.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 27 2008, 07:38 PM~11450687
> *:biggrin: Thanks alot homie, were just touching the iceberg with what Tony has up his sleeve. So it would only be in everyones best interest to have a good biz relationship with him cause we're gonna make sure he continues to grow and come out with new items at an affordable price. Peace.
> *


x2 The parts I did for SA Rollerz and Funkytownroller were just for practice


----------



## KrazyKutting

Should be done with the final design for Gator plaque will take and send u pic by lunchtime. Man San Diego indoor show is gonna be hectic for us, too bad u couldn't make it bro u would of had a good time. We're rollin up there deep and hookn up with a bunch of homies so i'll send u pics. U know i'm gonna sweep the house on bike sales, lol. Whatever customers i get i'm gonna send them to u and JustDeez so we can knock em out quick. So get caught up with ur current files ur gonna need to have a clean slate for me Tuesday. Danny's already workn on a clean ass Betty Boop project and i'm gonna send him a Tinkerbell project so get caught up i have a few for u too. I decided i'm not gonna mess with spending time on designing bike parts when i have a Bad ass designer and a good designer to use,lol. Alright big T, Peace.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 27 2008, 07:51 PM~11450795
> *Should be done with the final design for Gator plaque will take and send u pic  by lunchtime. Man San Diego indoor show is gonna be hectic for us, too bad u couldn't make it bro u would of had a good time. We're rollin up there deep and hookn up with a bunch of homies so i'll send u pics. U know i'm gonna sweep the house on bike sales, lol. Whatever customers i get i'm gonna send them to u and JustDeez so we can knock em out quick. So get caught up with ur current files ur gonna need to have a clean slate for me Tuesday. Danny's already workn on a clean ass Betty Boop project and i'm gonna send him a Tinkerbell project so get caught up i have a few for u too. I decided i'm not gonna mess with spending time on designing bike parts when i have a Bad ass designer and a good designer to use,lol. Alright  big T, Peace.
> *


Yeah I'm pretty much caught up on everything I just have a couple of small pieces to do this week and finish some parts for a project I'm working on for next year and I'll be ready to take on the new work from this weekend.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 26 2008, 09:42 PM~11447313
> *Finally something for me for a change  :biggrin:  My new license plate I'll be puttin on the back of the Lex and my bike trailer.  They'll see me rollin, they'll be hatin  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 27 2008, 11:12 AM~11450958
> *nice
> *


 :biggrin: What up Kustom, hey man u going to the San Diego Indoor show on Sunday? If u are hit me up my number's posted on here, would like to chop it up with u for a minute, Peace.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Aug 27 2008, 08:12 PM~11450958-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KrazyKutting_@Aug 27 2008, 08:52 PM~11451266
> *:biggrin:  What up Kustom, hey man u going to the San Diego Indoor show on Sunday? If u are hit me up my number's posted on here, would like to chop it up with u for a minute, Peace.
> *



Whatup cuttas :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 27 2008, 11:52 AM~11451266
> *:biggrin:  What up Kustom, hey man u going to the San Diego Indoor show on Sunday? If u are hit me up my number's posted on here, would like to chop it up with u for a minute, Peace.
> *


i wont be able to.  but always a pleasure to chop it up.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 27 2008, 11:54 AM~11451280
> *Whatup cuttas :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 27 2008, 11:54 AM~11451280
> *Whatup cuttas :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: What Big T, hey bro i should have strgth80crzy hndlbar/strng wheel done this wk. Hey Kustom likewise man , it's cool talkn shop with a fellow cutter i'll be sending u some work :thumbsup: Peace.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 27 2008, 12:34 PM~11451546
> *:biggrin:  What Big T, hey bro i should have strgth80crzy hndlbar/strng wheel done this wk. Hey Kustom likewise man , it's cool talkn shop with a fellow cutter i'll be sending u some work :thumbsup:  Peace.
> *


Looking foward to working with you bro.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting+Aug 27 2008, 09:34 PM~11451546-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  What Big T, hey bro i should have strgth80crzy hndlbar/strng wheel done this wk. Hey Kustom likewise man , it's cool talkn shop with a fellow cutter i'll be sending u some work :thumbsup:  Peace.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kustombuilder_@Aug 27 2008, 09:35 PM~11451553
> *Looking foward to working with you bro.
> *


A cutter connection, always nice when shops work together with no drama :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 27 2008, 01:28 PM~11451958
> *A cutter connection, always nice when shops work together with no drama :thumbsup:
> *


amen


----------



## KrazyKutting

:biggrin: Tony i been telling u , when give respect u get respect. Plus doesn't hurt to alway stay focused and be profesional. Hey i just emailed u the files on both Gator and Sader final plaque and the Exclusive fender braces , cant wait to cut all these plaques , my chromer is gonna have a big ass smile when i show up this wknd. Peace.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 26 2008, 09:31 PM~11447161
> *Lowrider 69 here's your chicana piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the lowriderwhiz handlebars check out the cool grip ends:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 27 2008, 09:42 AM~11450716
> *x2  The parts I did for SA Rollerz and Funkytownroller were just for practice
> *


WTF.
????????????????????????

I WANT A REFUND *****. j/k

whens the KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ lic plate frame coming?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

and some pirate bike chinese stars so I can throw at the haters at shows hno: J/K :roflmao: these are a new part I came up with to see how they work out:









[/quote]

ARE THOSE STARS GOING TO GO ON THE WHEELS :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964

those pedals look like birds :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 27 2008, 04:56 PM~11454552
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those pedals look like birds :0
> *


hey those are niccos :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 27 2008, 05:56 PM~11454552
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those pedals look like birds :0
> *


they are :uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2008, 06:57 PM~11454570
> *hey those are niccos :angry:
> *


well they do!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> WTF.
> ????????????????????????
> 
> I WANT A REFUND *****. j/k
> 
> whens the KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ lic plate frame coming?


*Damn I'll have to jump on that tomorrow. What do you want on it? Kandy Shop Customz on top and your number on the bottom?*



> and some pirate bike chinese stars so I can throw at the haters at shows hno: J/K :roflmao: these are a new part I came up with to see how they work out:


ARE THOSE STARS GOING TO GO ON THE WHEELS :cheesy:
[/quote]

*You'll see if I can get them done in time *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> *Damn I'll have to jump on that tomorrow. What do you want on it? Kandy Shop Customz on top and your number on the bottom?*
> ARE THOSE STARS GOING TO GO ON THE WHEELS :cheesy:


*You'll see if I can get them done in time *
[/quote]
will work for me :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

*hey tony i am sorry about teh comment about the banner i worded it totally wrong i just wanted to say my bad no direspect*


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 28 2008, 12:28 PM~11458625
> *hey tony i am sorry about teh comment about the banner i worded it totally wrong i just wanted to say my bad no direspect
> *


:scrutinize: Alright mayne its cool.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 28 2008, 03:28 AM~11458625
> *hey tony i am sorry about teh comment about the banner i worded it totally wrong i just wanted to say my bad no direspect
> *


 :biggrin: Yo D, big props for making amends with Tony. Let's let the healing process begin,lol. Nah for reals though lowriding community doesn't need to fight amongst itself and two talented cats like yourselves need to respect each other. Peace.


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 28 2008, 07:57 AM~11459590
> *:biggrin: Yo D, big props for making amends with Tony. Let's let the healing process begin,lol. Nah for reals though lowriding community doesn't need to fight amongst itself and two talented cats like yourselves need to respect each other. Peace.
> *


x2.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 28 2008, 08:57 AM~11459590
> *:biggrin: Yo D, big props for making amends with Tony. Let's let the healing process begin,lol. Nah for reals though lowriding community doesn't need to fight amongst itself and two talented cats like yourselves need to respect each other. Peace.
> *


it cool i should have pmed him about it but my bad :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 28 2008, 03:28 AM~11458625
> *hey tony i am sorry about teh comment about the banner i worded it totally wrong i just wanted to say my bad no direspect
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2008, 11:06 AM~11460505
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 28 2008, 04:59 PM~11463831
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2008, 04:59 PM~11463834
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 28 2008, 04:28 AM~11458625
> *hey tony i am sorry about teh comment about the banner i worded it totally wrong i just wanted to say my bad no direspect
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 28 2008, 06:10 PM~11464408
> *:0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:0


----------



## TonyO

I was just talking to Sader20 this morning, he said he wanted some plaques cut so.... Sader20's ONDA Low plaques. These are two piece, the ribbon will be tacked onto the main plaque to give it a better look


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 29 2008, 04:58 AM~11465429
> *
> *


Always something new. These parts dont include the secret project parts I'm workin on hiding in the background hno:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2008, 07:03 PM~11465476
> *Always something new.  These parts dont include the secret project parts I'm workin on hiding in the background hno:
> *


NASA parts ?? :biggrin: lazer cut parts for the space shuttle and plaque "NASA CC"


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2008, 07:52 PM~11465368
> *I was just talking to Sader20 this morning, he said he wanted some plaques cut so....  Sader20's  ONDA Low plaques.  These are two piece, the ribbon will be tacked onto the main plaque to give it a better look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 NICE SO THATS THE ORIGINAL CUT ONLY TO WELD THE BOTTOM PART AND DONE.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 29 2008, 05:07 AM~11465503
> *NASA parts ??  :biggrin: lazer cut parts for the space shuttle and plaque "NASA CC"
> *


Hell yeah those get cut this weekend and the CIA CC get cut next week made out of melted down confiscated guns 



> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Aug 29 2008, 05:09 AM~11465517
> *:0  :0 NICE SO THATS THE ORIGINAL CUT ONLY TO WELD THE BOTTOM PART AND DONE.
> *



Yep :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

Whats the status on my parts?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2008, 07:03 PM~11465476
> *Always something new.  These parts dont include the secret project parts I'm workin on hiding in the background hno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 29 2008, 05:56 AM~11465970
> *Whats the status on my parts?
> *


Your sprocket is the only thing i'm waiting on, I'm bringing the rest of your stuff to Jay tomorrow.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2008, 09:07 PM~11466065
> *Your sprocket is the only thing i'm waiting on, I'm bringing the rest of your stuff to Jay tomorrow.
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats up tony its friday


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 29 2008, 06:45 PM~11470365
> *whats up tony its friday
> *


PM me your paypal addy


----------



## 817Lowrider

pm sent


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 29 2008, 07:19 PM~11470612
> *pm sent
> *


nope resend it I didnt get a PM


----------



## 817Lowrider

resent I am on my phone


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 29 2008, 06:45 PM~11470365
> *whats up tony its friday
> *


Still no PM!


----------



## 817Lowrider

[email protected] my phone is not lettig me send pms


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 29 2008, 11:44 PM~11472782
> *[email protected] my phone is not lettig me send pms
> *


sent


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

tony you are the rick ross of cutouts!!!!!! WOW u have done alot of work!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Got the crown in today!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 29 2008, 03:10 PM~11473013
> *sent
> *


DID U GET THE M/O U SUPPOSSED TO GET IT SINCE FRIDAY LMK


----------



## Str8crazy80

i got a picture of my lil trike put together for you tony cant waite for them bars and stuff


----------



## 817Lowrider

custom faced wheels would be sick


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Aug 30 2008, 02:21 AM~11473903
> *tony you are the rick ross of cutouts!!!!!! WOW u have done alot of work!!
> *


I dunno what that analogy is supposed to mean but thanks :loco:


To Socios and Justdeez who doubted the Doll E Girl sissybar's functionality here's pics for you. Proof that they'll even work on a Walmart Schwinn


----------



## TonyO

I knew what I was doing when I made these guys, no more reason to doubt


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Aug 30 2008, 04:57 AM~11474903-->
> 
> 
> 
> Got the crown in today!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you like it
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SADER20_@Aug 31 2008, 09:40 PM~11483625
> *DID U GET THE M/O U SUPPOSSED TO GET IT SINCE FRIDAY LMK
> *


got it :thumbsup: let me know when youll be sending the balance.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 2 2008, 05:30 AM~11495586
> *I knew what I was doing when I made these guys, no more reason to doubt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :| the holes dont line up. one is off set, and you know what i mean. one of the bars will sit vertical, and the other will be at an angle. you know what i mean, but good try.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

and before anyone jumps in and says the famous four letter word.........aint hating.

i try as much as i can to help tony when he needs it


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 2 2008, 06:18 PM~11496345
> *:| the holes dont line up.  one is off set, and you know what i mean.  one of the bars will sit vertical, and the other will be at an angle.  you know what i mean, but good try.
> *


They're pretty straight to mee, neither is at an angle  They look offset and they're only offset from the letters because of the design but the holes line up perfectly straight


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 2 2008, 10:38 AM~11496460
> *They're pretty straight to mee, neither is at an angle    They look offset and they're only offset from the letters because of the design but the holes line up perfectly straight
> *


the design of the letters keeps it from being a straight line, so it would be hidden. very tricky stuff but it works. one of those things that you would never notice.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 2 2008, 07:04 PM~11496627
> *the design of the letters keeps it from being a straight line, so it would be hidden.  very tricky stuff but it works.  one of those things that you would never notice.
> *


I dont think people are as picky as you and me on that stuff :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

What's up big T, whew! busy ass weekend. No not entertaining wise , work wise. Sorry i didn't call u or return calls was just spinning with everything were getting ready for the Show. Alright T text me or call me i'll be running back and forth from both shops. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 2 2008, 08:14 PM~11497138
> *What's up big T, whew! busy ass weekend. No not entertaining wise , work wise. Sorry i didn't call u or return calls was just spinning with everything were getting ready for the Show. Alright T text me or call me i'll be running back and forth from both shops. Peace. :biggrin:
> *


Word, everything is on priority status right now


----------



## Str8crazy80

what up tony? how my group of stuff comming along? havent checked in in about 2 weeks been busy at work


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 2 2008, 09:24 PM~11497775
> *what up tony? how my group of stuff comming along? havent checked in in about 2 weeks been busy at work
> *


Been busy as hell bro but I'll get on your stuff very soon


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

got it :thumbsup: let me know when youll be sending the balance. 
[/quote]
as soon as u get them chrome im ready homie lmk when u get them finished...u got them ???


----------



## TonyO

> got it :thumbsup: let me know when youll be sending the balance.


as soon as u get them chrome im ready homie lmk when u get them finished...u got them ???
[/quote]

ok. Workin on it right now.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

yep so lmk when you got them already for shipping.


----------



## SLOLOW

SUP TONY DID ALL GO WELL


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Sep 3 2008, 05:14 AM~11501777
> *SUP TONY DID ALL GO WELL
> *


Yes thanks a lot bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 2 2008, 12:27 PM~11498253
> *Been busy as hell bro but I'll get on your stuff very soon
> *


take your time   quality parts and work take time


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 3 2008, 06:55 PM~11506258
> *take your time     quality parts and work take time
> *


Thanks buddy plus I've been busy as hell getting stuff for Vegas for people


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 3 2008, 09:10 AM~11506337
> *Thanks buddy plus I've been busy as hell getting stuff for Vegas for people
> *


me too :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 2 2008, 09:24 PM~11497775
> *what up tony? how my group of stuff comming along? havent checked in in about 2 weeks been busy at work
> *


Your steering wheel/handlebars bro  

*NO SECRETS HERE!*


----------



## TonyO

Pendant my cutter cut for one of his customers.


----------



## KrazyKutting

:biggrin: Daaammmn homie, don't hurt em! lol. Big T wait till i have the grips and a custom cover welded on the goosneck to cover that hole it will really be ill then. Can't wait for u to come pick up ur million items next week bro. Plus don't forget to bring ur bag full of ideas were gonna work some long ass hours brewing stuff up in the lab,lol. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 3 2008, 08:01 PM~11511323
> *Pendant my cutter cut for one of his customers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Sorry bout the fuzzy pic i'll send u a better one later still have to cut 6more of those and 7 plaques and backing plates and a big asss monster plaque for that crew, Peace.


----------



## KrazyKutting

:biggrin: We're getting a lot of luv out of Texas. Hopefully we make it out to Odessa to take the truck in November. Peace.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 4 2008, 05:05 AM~11511386
> *:biggrin: We're getting a lot of luv out of Texas. Hopefully we make it out to Odessa to take the truck in November. Peace.
> *


Yeah I know I got a lot of peeps hitting me up from TX and I don't even got any stores out there, just word of mouth


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

Thats what you call teamwork


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Sep 4 2008, 05:09 AM~11511430
> *Thats what you call teamwork
> *


That's what you call not stepping on your cutters toes and undercutting him on his own prices :roflmao:


:thumbsup: Hell yeah bad ass welds too! gotta give props to the welder :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 4 2008, 05:11 AM~11511465
> *:wave:
> *


Whatup you gonna do custom parts on your raffle win? :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 3 2008, 07:12 PM~11511477
> *Whatup you gonna do custom parts on your raffle win?  :cheesy:
> *


  :thumbsup: :yes: ,I'm alrady thinking of a name for the bike , I have a few in mind :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 4 2008, 05:15 AM~11511506
> *  :thumbsup:  :yes: ,I'm alrady thinking of a name for the bike , I have a few in mind  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 3 2008, 09:02 PM~11511347
> *:biggrin: Daaammmn  homie, don't hurt em! lol. Big T wait till i have the grips and a custom cover welded on the goosneck to cover that hole it will really be ill then. Can't wait for u to come pick up ur million items next week bro. Plus don't forget to bring ur bag full of ideas were gonna work some long ass hours brewing stuff up in the lab,lol. Peace. :biggrin:
> *


what happened to you fool? you still alive?  should i come out there too??? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

*NO SECRETS HERE!*


----------



## KrazyKutting

:biggrin: T what up homie, hey man it's only 10:15 pm u snoozing already? lol. Just sent u the Raqueness fender braces let me know if 2in radius will work for the bending. Peace. Also ur gonna trip on how clean the Gator plaque came out.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 3 2008, 09:46 PM~11512596
> *what happened to you fool?  you still alive?   should i come out there too??? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: What up dawg, yeah man i'm still alive and gunning two glocks blazin, lol. Just been spinning with orders and getting our big baby ready for Vegas! Tony's gonna cruise down next wk and work with me so he'll be taking all his goodies with him. Just gotta make sure he stays out of my assembly shop. (Even he's gonna have to wait to see what his boyz been brewing) Hell yeah bro ur more than welcome at our compound anytime. I'll be hitting u up soon Danny, gotta finish hearing what we were yapping about. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 3 2008, 07:07 PM~11511406
> *Yeah I know I got a lot of peeps hitting me up from TX and I don't even got any stores out there, just word of mouth
> *


i think you need to move to texas. you would make a living off lazer cut parts over here


----------



## Str8crazy80

dont forget to drill the holes on the handlebar arms for the mirrows when you git that far


----------



## AMB1800

damm that looks good bro :0 :0    but i wouldn't want to be the one that has to polish up them handlebars before plating them :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 4 2008, 12:18 AM~11513554
> *:biggrin: What up dawg, yeah man i'm still alive and gunning two glocks blazin, lol. Just been spinning with orders and getting our big baby ready for Vegas! Tony's gonna cruise down next wk and work with me so he'll be taking all his goodies with him. Just gotta make sure he stays out of my assembly shop. (Even he's gonna have to wait to see what his boyz been brewing) Hell yeah bro ur more than welcome at our compound anytime. I'll be hitting u up soon Danny, gotta finish hearing what we were yapping about. Peace. :biggrin:
> *


got me tempted to buy a plane ticket for the weekend :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 4 2008, 08:39 AM~11515329
> *got me tempted to buy a plane ticket for the weekend :biggrin:
> *


road trip??? let me kno....... :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Sep 4 2008, 10:27 AM~11515601
> *road trip??? let me kno....... :biggrin:
> *


we taking your car?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 4 2008, 06:37 PM~11515687
> *we taking your car?
> *


No sucka you guys are pedaling on your bike :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2008, 10:38 AM~11515694
> *No sucka you guys are pedaling on your bike  :cheesy:
> *


my bikes arent for riding


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 4 2008, 09:37 AM~11515687
> *we taking your car?
> *


hell nah we fly......then we pick up the rental....... :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 4 2008, 09:42 AM~11515741
> *my bikes arent for riding
> *


 :werd:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 4 2008, 03:28 AM~11514603
> *damm that looks good bro  :0  :0        but i wouldn't want to be the one that has to polish up them handlebars before plating them  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Yo amb come on man u think we don't think things thru. Look at the 4th pic and u'll notice that the handlebars are only tacked on , so they can be removed b4 polishing and rewelded when polished b4 chroming. It's all good homie i know u weren't staring that hard, sure someone else was, lol. Peace.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 3 2008, 07:07 PM~11511406
> *Yeah I know I got a lot of peeps hitting me up from TX and I don't even got any stores out there, just word of mouth
> *


im in TEXAS and im getting work from everywhere else


----------



## TonyO

Fender braces for Raqueness. no secret here. I dunno why people are so scared to post their parts :dunno:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2008, 06:08 PM~11520341
> *Fender braces for Raqueness.  no secret here.  I dunno why people are so scared to post their parts :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2008, 05:08 PM~11520341
> *Fender braces for Raqueness.  no secret here.  I dunno why people are so scared to post their parts :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 5 2008, 02:50 AM~11520176
> *im in TEXAS and im getting work from everywhere else
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Sep 5 2008, 03:10 AM~11520364
> *NICE
> *


I have to give props to JustDeez for that Deezine :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2008, 05:08 PM~11520341
> *Fender braces for Raqueness.  no secret here.  I dunno why people are so scared to post their parts :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Sep 4 2008, 07:08 PM~11520341-->
> 
> 
> 
> Fender braces for Raqueness.  no secret here.  I dunno why people are so scared to post their parts :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Sep 4 2008, 07:52 PM~11520679
> *I have to give props to JustDeez for that Deezine  :biggrin:
> *


thank you sir. :cheesy:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2008, 05:52 PM~11520679
> *I have to give props to JustDeez for that Deezine  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 4 2008, 06:33 PM~11516152
> *:biggrin: Yo amb come on man u think we don't think things thru. Look at the 4th pic and u'll notice that the handlebars are only tacked on , so they can be removed b4 polishing and rewelded when polished b4 chroming. It's all good homie i know u weren't staring that hard, sure someone else was, lol. Peace.
> *


now thats whats up :0 :0


----------



## TonyO

Str8crazy80's grips Check out the bullet on the front of the gooseneck and the cone ends on the grips 




























Turtle's crank check out the pedals were drilled and tapped. Sprocket was JustDeezined :thumbsup:



















I dunno what's so secretive about this. Its not difficult at all to post up new work. With little or no client restrictions I'm able to present these parts to current and future customers who may be interested in implementing change in their designs :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

Who needs 3 cutters when I got the best? :dunno: I dont need 3 cutters, its only ONE cuter who's doing all this work for me putting in long hours, going in on weekends, skipping lunch, showers, bathroom breaks, family time, pouring his blood, sweat, and tears into bringing YOU quality parts at affordable prices. 

TNT is here to serve you for all your custom part needs.

Gator Rollerz baby! :thumbsup: Hell yeah










Roll Out plaque for a Krazy Kutting client:










Undisupted CC plaques for another Krazy Kutting client:



















Turtle's parts, JustDeezined:










All these parts were cut tonight. I called my cutter and hear this hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm in the background I"m like WTF?  He said that's the sound of money being made


----------



## TonyO

TNT Metal Workz. Busting our backs to bring you quality parts. Website coming soon! hno: :rant:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 6 2008, 01:57 AM~1153
> 
> Turtle's crank check out the pedals were drilled and tapped. Sprocket was JustDeezined :thumbsup:
> 
> [img
> *http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h244/jacket990/Turtlecrankandsprocket.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno what's so secretive about this.  Its not difficult at all to post up new work.  With little or no client restrictions I'm able to present these parts to current and future customers who may be interested in implementing change in their designs :thumbsup:
> *


looks really good , thanks alot for posting pictures


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 6 2008, 02:13 AM~11533542
> *Who needs 3 cutters when I got the best? :dunno:  I dont need 3 cutters, its only ONE cuter who's doing all this work for me putting in long hours, going in on weekends, skipping lunch, showers, bathroom breaks, family time, pouring his blood, sweat, and tears into bringing YOU quality parts at affordable price
> 
> Turtle's parts, JustDeezined:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All these parts were cut tonight.  I called my cutter and hear this hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  in the background I"m like WTF?   He said that's the sound of money being made
> *



bad ass work


----------



## KrazyKutting

:biggrin: TonyO just wanted to take a little time to thank u once again for giving us the oppurtunity to serve u and help each other continue to grow and develop innovative ideas to bump up the lowriding game anyway we can. Damn homie it's only been a few months since we hooked up and we're not even starting on ur custom ideas. After Oct 12th we'll sit down and start R&D on all ur projects i'm sure u have a fat ass list (God knows i can't remember all the krazy parts u want to make) Waterjet, CNC , Bender, machinist,lathe and welders are gonna be BUSY!! Alright big T :thumbsup: Peace.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 6 2008, 04:38 PM~11536419
> *:biggrin: TonyO just wanted to take a little time to thank u once again for giving us the oppurtunity to serve u and help each other continue to grow and develop innovative ideas to bump up the lowriding game anyway we can. Damn homie it's only been a few months since we hooked up and we're not even starting on ur custom ideas. After Oct 12th we'll sit down and start R&D on all ur projects i'm sure u have a fat ass list (God knows i can't remember all the krazy parts u want to make) Waterjet, CNC , Bender, machinist,lathe and welders are gonna be BUSY!! Alright big T  :thumbsup: Peace.
> *


You guys are going to stay warm in that shop this winter.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 6 2008, 11:03 PM~11538043
> *You guys are going to stay warm in that shop this winter.
> *


 :biggrin: What up Raul, yeah man shops will be busy developing TNT products as well as our own krazy little ideas. We have some ill things up our sleeves, only problem is sleeves keep getting longer and longer, lol. :biggrin: Alright Raul i'll defenitly chop it up with u in VEGAS, be cool if i could take u and a couple of other homies from layitlow out for some drinks when were up there so we can chill and relax a little bit (god knows i need a little R&R) Peace.


----------



## Str8crazy80

MAN TONY THEM BARS CAME OUT TO NICE. THEY LOOKED BETTER THAN I THOUGHT AMAZING WORK AND THEIR GONNA LOOK 2X BETTER CHROMED


----------



## fatdaddylv

Man you guys are doing it for reals! Looks good, keep it up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Sep 9 2008, 06:24 PM~11557014
> *Man you guys are doing it for reals! Looks good, keep it up  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I'll be working on your chainguard personally this weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

pic's pic's pic's pic's pic's pic's pic's pic's pic's :biggrin:  :0 :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 9 2008, 07:42 PM~11557636
> *pic's pic's pic's pic's pic's pic's pic's pic's pic's  :biggrin:    :0  :cheesy:
> *


next week more pics. I'm working on super secret parts right now, can't show them hno:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 9 2008, 09:44 AM~11557657
> *next week more pics.  I'm working on super secret parts right now, can't show them hno:
> *


hno: hno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 9 2008, 08:37 PM~11558031
> *hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Super Secret parts hno: Someone needs to post the pic of the Invisible Bike that's what it'll look like :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 9 2008, 01:05 PM~11559238
> *Super Secret parts hno:  Someone needs to post the pic of the Invisible Bike that's what it'll look like  :cheesy:
> *


"Thee Invisible Bike" by the one and ONLY TonyO hno: hno: hno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 10 2008, 03:34 AM~11561383
> *"Thee Invisible Bike"  by the one and ONLY TonyO  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wahahahaha I said the Invisible bike man not Lil PHX's secret Porclain King bike :roflmao:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Sep 10 2008, 05:03 AM~11562237
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whatup bro your stuff is still in the works


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Sep 9 2008, 10:24 AM~11557014
> *Man you guys are doing it for reals! Looks good, keep it up  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey man, hate to be the bearer of bad news, but it seems someone may have hacked your account and changed your avatar...........those bastards.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

Hey T. did you send my stuff out? Been looking for a box and never got one. just making sure it didnt get lost or anything like that.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 10 2008, 05:41 PM~11565922
> *Hey T.  did you send my stuff out?  Been looking for a box and never got one.  just making sure it didnt get lost or anything like that.
> *


Haven't had time to send it yet, PM me your address and I'll ship it tomorrow.


----------



## fatdaddylv

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 10 2008, 07:53 AM~11565767
> *Hey man, hate to be the bearer of bad news, but it seems someone may have hacked your account and changed your avatar...........those bastards.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thank God they had good taste.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Gig em


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Sep 10 2008, 10:02 AM~11566007
> *Thank God they had good taste.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Gig em
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2008, 09:44 AM~11565932
> *Haven't had time to send it yet,  PM me your address and I'll ship it tomorrow.
> *


DONE. you have 24 hours to comply or this message will self-destruct


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 10 2008, 09:48 PM~11567593
> *DONE.  you have 24 hours to comply or this message will self-destruct
> *


hno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2008, 03:05 PM~11568307
> *hno:
> *


Its loaded with TNT


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 9 2008, 08:05 PM~11562269
> *Whatup bro your stuff is still in the works
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 11 2008, 12:03 AM~11568797
> *Its loaded with TNT
> *


 :0


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

PB and J!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 11 2008, 08:42 PM~11576331
> *PB and J!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 11 2008, 10:42 AM~11576331
> *PB and J!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

What's up, tony


----------



## TonyO

Whatup :wave: Just got back from my cutter's this weekend. I drove 5 hours in the blistering heat and you know what? He actually DID offer me tea, water, soda, beer, whatever I wanted damn what a nice guy unlike others that'll let you drive 5 hours and give you your stuff and shove your ass out the door :uh: wahahahah

Anyway yeah we kicked it, I met his family, saw my parts, saw the machines. Next time I'll be workin with him on more secret projects, 500 bikes in 30 days :around: :burn: hahahaha J/K naw but I'll be going back after Vegas to work on more things and crazy projects so stay tuned for that 


Also, *NO MORE ORDERS FOR VEGAS!!! *The deadline has already come and gone unless yyou want to show raw parts in Vegas there's no time to get anything cut and plated in time so sorry peeps any new orders will be placed after Vegas, I got way tooo many pots in the fire right now so TNT is now closed for Vegas orders but I can get you a Next Year bike club plaque cheap so you can put that on your display


----------



## Str8crazy80

Kool. Your PM box was full so I sent you an e-mail


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 15 2008, 05:25 PM~11605114
> *Kool. Your PM box was full so I sent you an e-mail
> *


replied


----------



## Str8crazy80

Replied back


----------



## KrazyKutting

:biggrin: What up tony, surprised ur not passed out from all the drawing u did on my computer,lol. Hey man it was hella tight kickn it wit u this wknd. Remember after Vegas is when we're gonna be desinging and cutting/fabricating ur parts. Can't wait. After Vegas u'll have to come down again so u can help me setup a permanent spot in the shop with racks and tables to organize ur bike parts. We'll build it the way u want. Alright T thanks for the 25 files u left me, damn i don't know when i'm gonna have time to cut that stuff. lol. Just when i think i'm shrinking ur Krazy ass list , boom here we go again. I'm luvin it. Peace. Oh yeah by the way ur sword parts were delivered to my polisher today and he should have them ready by Thursday evening, send me Chad's address so i can Ups them to him.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 15 2008, 10:50 PM~11611839
> *:biggrin: What up tony, surprised ur not passed out from all the drawing u did on my computer,lol. Hey man it was hella tight kickn it wit u this wknd. Remember after Vegas is when we're gonna be desinging and cutting/fabricating ur parts. Can't wait. After Vegas u'll have to come down again so u can help me setup a permanent spot in the shop with racks and tables to organize ur bike parts. We'll build it the way u want. Alright T thanks for the 25 files u left me, damn i don't know when i'm gonna have time to cut that stuff. lol. Just when i think i'm shrinking ur Krazy ass list , boom here we go again. I'm luvin it. Peace. Oh yeah by the way ur sword parts were delivered to my polisher today and he should have them ready by Thursday evening, send me Chad's address so i can Ups them to him.
> *


pm sent bro...


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Sep 17 2008, 05:14 AM~11620309
> *
> *


:guns:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Sep 16 2008, 08:14 PM~11620309
> *
> *


 :biggrin: What up Az war chief, hey man sorry for not cutting ur part yet. As Tony knows i've been working some long ass hours getting our Project ready for Oct 12th. This Saturday i'm gonna break away from that and spend it cutting Tony's never ending list of parts. So once again it's my bad for ur part. Peace.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 17 2008, 06:09 AM~11620990
> *:biggrin: What up Az war chief, hey man sorry for not cutting ur part yet. As Tony knows i've been working some long ass hours getting our Project ready for Oct 12th. This Saturday i'm gonna break away from that and spend it cutting Tony's never ending list of parts. So once again it's my bad for ur part. Peace.
> *


When I read this I see even MORE parts TNT is doing


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 16 2008, 09:13 PM~11621055
> *When I read this I see even MORE parts TNT is doing
> *


 :biggrin: Absolutely Tony. Hey man i'm a hit u with a boatload of ur custom parts made right here in the good ol USA,lol. Hey man i'm real excited for Vegas but i'm just as anxious to get started on ur projects after Vegas. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 17 2008, 06:26 AM~11621236
> *:biggrin: Absolutely Tony. Hey man i'm a hit u with a boatload of ur custom parts made right here in the good ol USA,lol. Hey man i'm real excited for Vegas but i'm just as anxious to get started on ur projects after Vegas.  :biggrin:
> *


In my mind Vegas is done and over with already and I already got my mind on the stuff I want to work on for next year.

Yeah I dont even mess with the China parts, I only use them for base parts, templates, and scraps I dont set up booths at shows selling china parts :thumbsdown:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

sup tony ?
PAULE HERE FROM 
DA BAY AREA ROLLERZ ONLY .


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 17 2008, 07:59 PM~11625243
> *sup tony ?
> PAULE HERE FROM
> DA BAY AREA ROLLERZ ONLY .
> *


Whatup man


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 15 2008, 07:05 AM~11605047
> *Whatup :wave:  Just got back from my cutter's this weekend.  I drove 5 hours in the blistering heat and you know what?  He actually DID offer me tea, water, soda, beer, whatever I wanted damn what a nice guy unlike others that'll let you drive 5 hours and give you your stuff and shove your ass out the door  :uh:  wahahahah
> 
> Anyway yeah we kicked it, I met his family, saw my parts, saw the machines.  Next time I'll be workin with him on more secret projects, 500 bikes in 30 days :around:  :burn:  hahahaha  J/K  naw but I'll be going back after Vegas to work on more things and crazy projects so stay tuned for that
> Also, NO MORE ORDERS FOR VEGAS!!!  The deadline has already come and gone unless yyou want to show raw parts in Vegas there's no time to get anything cut and plated in time so sorry peeps any new orders will be placed after Vegas, I got way tooo many pots in the fire right now so TNT is now closed for Vegas orders but I can get you a Next Year bike club plaque cheap so you can put that on your display
> *


I'LL BE ORDERING PARTS FROM YOU IN VEGAS BRO ......


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 17 2008, 11:59 PM~11627318
> *I'LL BE ORDERING PARTS FROM YOU IN VEGAS BRO ......
> *



Yeah I'll be ready to take on all kinds of orders after that weekend. I'll be starting up again October 14th.  

Any orders placed now will get done and cut but there's no time to get them plated for the show sorry guys


----------



## 817Lowrider

What up Tony


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 19 2008, 06:10 AM~11640006
> *What up Tony
> *


Whats up Juan.


----------



## fatdaddylv

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

My new 6'x12' Trailer


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 19 2008, 07:52 PM~11648016
> *My new 6'x12' Trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING NICE


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 19 2008, 08:52 PM~11648016
> *My new 6'x12' Trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so where is my trailer???? (your old one)


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 19 2008, 07:52 PM~11648016
> *My new 6'x12' Trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Looks hella nice T. Damn ur gonna need that much room to pick up all ur parts we're making. I'm serious. Alright man i'll be cutting for u this wknd so text me. U know how loud it gets in the shops. Peace.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 19 2008, 06:52 PM~11648016
> *My new 6'x12' Trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice tony you should git white walls and chrome trailer wheels :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

looking good Tony


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller+Sep 20 2008, 07:53 AM~11649369-->
> 
> 
> 
> so where is my trailer???? (your old one)
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Up for Sale after today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 08:51 AM~11649718
> *:biggrin: Looks hella nice T. Damn ur gonna need that much room to pick up all ur parts we're making. I'm serious. Alright man i'll be cutting for u this wknd so text me. U know how loud it gets in the shops. Peace.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Word along with 2 more displays I'll be picking up and a frame from Funkytown. I'll be going there empty and returning full
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Str8crazy80_@Sep 20 2008, 10:40 AM~11650109
> *nice tony you should git white walls and chrome trailer wheels :biggrin:
> *


One thing at a time brotha just getting the trailer, the tie down hooks, and graphics was enough for now :around: :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SADER20+Sep 20 2008, 04:57 AM~11648059-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING NICE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AMB1800_@Sep 20 2008, 06:33 PM~11650891
> *looking good Tony
> *


Thanks guys


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 19 2008, 08:52 PM~11648016
> *My new 6'x12' Trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn. I need me a triler


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 20 2008, 06:05 PM~11652860
> *Damn. I need me a triler
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: you need a bike first


----------



## 817Lowrider

haha asshole. I have a bike. but Im talking about for all the bike!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 20 2008, 07:33 PM~11654060
> *haha asshole. I have a bike. but Im talking about for all the bike!!!
> *


the frame will fit in the trunk of your little hyundai


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 21 2008, 06:57 PM~11660024
> *the frame will fit in the trunk of your little hyundai
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fatdaddylv

Tony, Did you get the pic I sent you???


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Sep 22 2008, 05:45 PM~11663476
> *Tony, Did you get the pic I sent you???
> *


no, send it again


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 21 2008, 06:57 PM~11660024
> *the frame will fit in the trunk of your little hyundai
> *


what happend to his cutty


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 22 2008, 02:04 PM~11666697
> *what happend to his cutty
> *


his mama drives it :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Sep 21 2008, 08:57 PM~11660024-->
> 
> 
> 
> the frame will fit in the trunk of your little hyundai
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont drive a hyundai fucker and it was a cavilier(my moms)
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Str8crazy80_@Sep 22 2008, 04:04 PM~11666697
> *what happend to his cutty
> *


My daily. I dont fuck no hyundai


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 22 2008, 04:10 PM~11668060
> *his mama drives it  :biggrin:
> *


LOL...


----------



## TonyO

Wow you guys sure jacked up my topic for a page but that's ok.

Anyway here's what I was doing this weekend. Loading the trailer.

Out with the old:



















In with the New:

Locked Loaded and ready to go. Yeah its a 99 Escalade but at least its paid in full and still hauls ass:


----------



## TonyO

Loaded. It ain't pretty but its all tied down safe and secure with enough room after adjustments for even more stuff:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Nice tony


----------



## TonyO

Couple pics for the haters, those mad at me cuz I'm doing what they cant, oh well.










Mail :cheesy: 










Washed the Lex this weekend too



















Here's the wheels I went with after listening to my friends about how sorry Sears wheels are I choose to go with factory 18"s


----------



## Str8crazy80

NICE Tony :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

also my homeboys dad has been asking about the kermit drawlings


----------



## MR.559

Nice trailer


----------



## onthefloor

I wouldn't trust Tony, he ripped me off and lies just a warning


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by onthefloor_@Sep 23 2008, 07:41 AM~11672054
> *I wouldn't trust Tony, he ripped me off and lies just a warning
> *


This coming from a new member with 1 post? Get real dont hide, show who the hell you really are you pathetic piece of shit :uh:


----------



## Str8crazy80

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Str8crazy80, TonyO

:scrutinize:


----------



## mandoemex

> _Originally posted by onthefloor_@Sep 22 2008, 09:41 PM~11672054
> *I wouldn't trust Tony, he ripped me off and lies just a warning
> *


Wow. we have been doing business with him for almost a year and he has been a very trust worthy person. I think I will trust him. My name is Armando Gonzalez Owner of Truck of the year 2007 from Yuma Az. No screen name needed I recommend Tony for all you Lowrider bike needs.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Sep 23 2008, 09:10 AM~11672792
> *Wow. we have been doing business with him for almost a year and he has been a very trust worthy person. I think I will trust him. My name is Armando Gonzalez Owner of Truck of the year 2007 from Yuma Az. No screen name needed I recommend Tony for all you Lowrider bike needs.
> *


Thanks Mando, gotta keep the fake poser haters at bay. Glad to see I have trust and faith in people like you. Oh and might I add by Uniques CC club member, people can't say "Oh you're RO you're biased anyway..."


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

tony, i got power back at my place!!!!!!

you can send my stuff now :biggrin:


----------



## onthefloor

i'm the pathetic piece of shit? all those picture to try to prove how cool you are. Trying to show off and compensate for what you don't have


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by onthefloor_@Sep 23 2008, 10:38 AM~11674297
> *i'm the pathetic piece of shit?  all those picture to try to prove how cool you are.  Trying to show off and compensate for what you don't have
> *


 :0 :0 :0 


WHO THE FUCK IS THIS GUY HIDING BEHIND THE SCREEN NAME.... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 22 2008, 10:33 PM~11671247
> *Wow you guys sure jacked up my topic for a page but that's ok.
> 
> Anyway here's what I was doing this weekend. Loading the trailer.
> 
> Out with the old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In with the New:
> 
> Locked Loaded and ready to go.  Yeah its a 99 Escalade but at least its paid in full and still hauls ass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 GODDAMN FOOL, I GOT TWO WORDS FOR YA HOMIE


"ROUND UP"



IT'LL TAKE CARE OF ALL THEM BIG ASS WEEDS IN YOUR YARD....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

SUP FAMILY ROLLERZ .....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by onthefloor+Sep 23 2008, 06:38 PM~11674297-->
> 
> 
> 
> i'm the pathetic piece of shit?  all those picture to try to prove how cool you are.  Trying to show off and compensate for what you don't have
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not the loser hiding behind a fake screen name :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FunkytownRoller_@Sep 23 2008, 06:41 PM~11674323
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 GODDAMN FOOL, I GOT TWO WORDS FOR YA HOMIE
> "ROUND UP"
> IT'LL TAKE CARE OF ALL THEM BIG ASS WEEDS IN YOUR YARD....
> *


That's not my yard its a lot people put cars for sale over here.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 23 2008, 01:18 PM~11675457
> *
> That's not my yard its a lot people put cars for sale over here.
> *




riiiiiigggggghhhhhhttttt :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

wtf. whos the dude behind the s/n


----------



## Str8crazy80

Hit me back tony when you git thoes drawlings done


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Sep 22 2008, 04:16 PM~11667508
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller+Sep 23 2008, 10:01 PM~11675879-->
> 
> 
> 
> riiiiiigggggghhhhhhttttt :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2008, 02:16 AM~11678318
> *Hit me back tony when you git thoes drawlings done
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have to hit you back tomorrow I havent been online today too much.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SADER20_@Sep 24 2008, 03:06 AM~11678705
> *
> *


You have 4 boxes coming that were just shipped out today you should get them in a week or so


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 23 2008, 09:39 AM~11673974
> *tony, i got power back at my place!!!!!!
> 
> you can send my stuff now :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 24 2008, 07:40 AM~11682147
> *:biggrin:
> *


PM your address again, I'll box it up and ship it out.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 23 2008, 05:42 PM~11679034
> *
> I'll have to hit you back tomorrow I havent been online today too much.
> 
> *


kool deal


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 24 2008, 11:39 AM~11683410
> *kool deal
> *


Drawings sent


----------



## Str8crazy80

got yea.. i'll let you know if theirs anything wrong or if it went out smooth


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 23 2008, 06:42 PM~11679034
> *You have 4 boxes coming that were just shipped out today you should get them in a week or so
> *


hopefully faster than the last box :biggrin: .any tracking # ?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Sep 25 2008, 02:29 AM~11689211
> *hopefully faster than the last box :biggrin:  .any tracking # ?
> *


no tracking numbers


----------



## LowRider_69

have u worked out a base for the steering wheel tony?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Sep 26 2008, 03:06 AM~11699832
> *have  u worked out a base for the steering wheel tony?
> *


Not until after Vegas when I can sit down with my cutter and just get it finished but right now he's working on something for Vegas


----------



## TonyO

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: TonyO, *lesstime*, LowRider_69

Wasssssuuuppp


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

sup tony o .


----------



## lesstime

sup man how you doing


----------



## KrazyKutting

:biggrin: Big T what up homie, hey man u just got some new pics of stuff u ordered so post it up when u get a chance. Hey once again we really appreciate u posting up pics of other orders we cut other than ur bike orders. It helps us to show off our capabilities and believe me i'm getting pm's from homies that used to deal with other cats on layitlow that r sending me deposits to have stuff cut. Thanks to ur topic. So keep posting up and ur designated part of the shop is almost done, we had one of our welders make some custom racks to hang and display ur line of products. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 26 2008, 08:07 AM~11702876
> *:biggrin: Big T what up homie, hey man u just got some new pics of stuff u ordered so post it up when u get a chance. Hey once again we really appreciate u posting up pics of other orders we cut other than ur bike orders. It helps us to show off our capabilities and believe me i'm getting  pm's from homies that used to deal with other cats on layitlow that r sending me deposits to have stuff cut. Thanks to ur topic. So keep posting up and ur designated part of the shop is almost done, we had one of our welders make some custom racks to hang and display ur line of products. Peace.  :biggrin:
> *


That's what's up. Yeah I know man well you know how it is when you can't get something from one place you gotta shop around and find someone who CAN get what you want. That's why I pride myself in coming out with things other shops can't do like pedals because I know people will come to me for those type of things.  

I can't wait to see TNT's corner of the shop. What other cutter designates an area just for your parts?


----------



## TonyO

*TNT: There ain't nothin wicked about us. Don't try the rest come to the best.  *


----------



## TonyO

Hood stick by Krazy Kutting unlike others who say I claim their work as mine this is all them but I can get this done too if anyone orders it through me:










Shop pic look at all the parts on the shelves, when my cutter cuts he doesnt do just one part here one part there :biggrin: 











Introducing TNT's latest creation, Tinkerbell forks cut out of Stainless steel. Engraving will not be required due to the precision cuts by Krazy Kutting

CAD by yours truely, no outsourcing necessary on this one


----------



## TonyO

Back plates by Krazy Kutting. Again this is NOT a TNT part, I am not claiming this work as mine this is just more of my cutter's abilities










Grille also by Krazy:










I promote him he promotes me what's so bad about that? Oh yeah I forgot I'm the joke right? Damn haters :uh:


----------



## TonyO

Funny how the hater looks in my topic to see what I'm doing then runs back to his topic to talk shit when he needs to be concentrating on his own business

He hates me cuz he aint me and is still butt hurt cuz I cock blocked him from using my cutter just cuz his cutters can't do what mine can do. That's what happens when you go with the best cutter out there, I dont need 3, 4, or 5 cutters why would I when 1 can do the job of 10? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

2 User(s) are reading this topic (*1 Guests *and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: TonyO

Whatup hater? Like what you see? hahaha that's just the tip of the iceberg sucka


----------



## KrazyKutting

:biggrin: Damn Tony u come out swinging for the fences. Hey man u need to take all that rage and get ur ass to our shops and help me prep and sand the ill custom frames we're gonna come out with. Can't wait till after vegas ur gonna be tired,lol. Tony on the real why u do u let lil homies get under ur skin dawg. Ur the one who's doing big thangs posting up pics of orders that cust don't care if other peeps see and imagine if we posted the secret shit that we are not allowed to , Damn . So just take a big breath and laugh homie cause at the end of the day ur on top. Plus in reality who cares who's the biggest, baddest shop as long as ur getting ur piece of the pie. Shit that's tight that there's enough work for everyone to serve the growing customer base. Plus making parts is easy as hell it's just about who really likes what they do and trust me i think it's pretty evident that we do. So chillll homie no need to get steamed at a few negative comments. Peace . :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 26 2008, 09:25 AM~11705789
> *:biggrin: Damn Tony u come out swinging for the fences. Hey man u need to take all that rage and get ur ass to our shops and help me prep and sand the ill custom frames we're gonna come out with. Can't wait till after vegas ur gonna be tired,lol. Tony on the real why u do u let lil homies get under ur skin dawg. Ur the one who's doing big thangs posting up pics of orders that cust don't care if other peeps see and imagine if we posted the secret shit that we are not allowed to , Damn . So just take a big breath and laugh homie cause at the end of the day ur on top. Plus in reality who cares who's the biggest, baddest shop as long as ur getting ur piece of the pie. Shit that's tight that there's enough work for everyone to serve the growing customer base. Plus making parts is easy as hell it's just about who really likes what they do and trust me i think it's pretty evident that we do. So chillll homie no need to get steamed at a few negative comments. Peace . :biggrin:
> *



Word!!!
Going to be hitting you up on some stuff.


----------



## KrazyKutting

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 26 2008, 10:38 AM~11705905
> *Word!!!
> Going to be hitting you up on some stuff.
> *


 :biggrin: Lookn forward to it, Peace.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 26 2008, 07:25 PM~11705789
> *:biggrin: Damn Tony u come out swinging for the fences. Hey man u need to take all that rage and get ur ass to our shops and help me prep and sand the ill custom frames we're gonna come out with. Can't wait till after vegas ur gonna be tired,lol. Tony on the real why u do u let lil homies get under ur skin dawg. Ur the one who's doing big thangs posting up pics of orders that cust don't care if other peeps see and imagine if we posted the secret shit that we are not allowed to , Damn . So just take a big breath and laugh homie cause at the end of the day ur on top. Plus in reality who cares who's the biggest, baddest shop as long as ur getting ur piece of the pie. Shit that's tight that there's enough work for everyone to serve the growing customer base. Plus making parts is easy as hell it's just about who really likes what they do and trust me i think it's pretty evident that we do. So chillll homie no need to get steamed at a few negative comments. Peace . :biggrin:
> *


Word I'm gonna come out swinging for some jaws pretty soon  

I know brotha but once I get over there after Vegas we'll do crazy parts and frames nobody's ever thought of doing


----------



## AMB1800

frames huh :0 :0 

looking good TNT :0  keep up the good work


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 26 2008, 11:49 PM~11708363
> *frames huh  :0  :0
> 
> looking good TNT  :0    keep up the good work
> *


Word. And your badge is in line to be bent and sent to you soon.


----------



## AMB1800

no problem tony  2008 season is pretty much done out here anyways lol 
hope the 2009 season has more shows to offer :uh:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

HEY TONYO THANKS FOR THE TIPS OF TRIMS


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Sep 27 2008, 12:20 AM~11708734
> *HEY TONYO THANKS FOR THE TIPS OF TRIMS
> *


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 26 2008, 01:44 PM~11707559
> *Word I'm gonna come out swinging for some jaws pretty soon
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## Str8crazy80

dont forget you were the first to do 10 inch and 12 inch parts also :thumbsup: when some people are just now making them


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 27 2008, 03:24 PM~11714991
> *dont forget you were the first to do 10 inch and 12 inch parts also :thumbsup:  when some people are just now making them
> *



















05 homie


----------



## Str8crazy80

That's not what I ment juan. Beside I've NEVER seen parts like mine


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 27 2008, 09:48 PM~11716945
> *That's not what I ment juan. Beside I've NEVER seen parts like mine
> *


O


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 28 2008, 01:20 AM~11715555
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05 homie
> *


True but now where is that guy at now? :dunno: He showed it for 2 years and bounced off the scene after he left Finest Kreations. He was with FK for one show then bounced :uh: At least the 10" and 12" parts I do are going to be on bikes that will be shown at different shows from coast to coast not just a one hit wonder like whoever cut those forks for him.

Also the trike with the big ass sound system is not the same as the Lil Punisher bike, Lil Punisher is from Cali and big gody sound system trike is from TX and has no faced parts


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

:0 NICE WORK


----------



## Str8crazy80

ok then the first that i've seen to make a faced 10 inch steeering wheel and handlebars


----------



## TonyO

TTT oh wait I dont have to do that anymore whahahaahha


----------



## TonyO

Whats up guys

TTT

LOL

Nothin

Chillin.... wahahahahaha :roflmao:

Well I'm just trying to get my team members to send their time cards in today so they can get paid. New contract sux right now cuz we're only getting paid for yesterday and today on the 7th but the next check will be full. Yes I'm a team leader, scary huh? hno:





*2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)*1 Members: TonyO

Hi hater, you damn asshole :uh:


----------



## TonyO

TNT's RECENT work 

















RO Pedals Designed and Cut for TNT AKA Tony O











Large Plaque 



















PLaques going back East to Sader20's club


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 30 2008, 07:48 PM~11743548
> *TNT's RECENT work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RO Pedals Designed and Cut for TNT AKA Tony O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLaques going back East to Sader20's club
> *


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 30 2008, 07:48 PM~11743548
> *TNT's RECENT work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RO Pedals Designed and Cut for TNT AKA Tony O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Plaque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLaques going back East to Sader20's club
> *


 :biggrin: Nice, hey Big T sorry i took so long to get them. We personally went and picked em up at Speedy's shop. He had them done a while ago i just didn't have time to go till recently... u know why. Anyhow big props to TNT and Speedy for both of their great service and quality. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Apr 15 2007, 10:01 AM~7693285
> *my parts... for my jason bike
> sissy bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handle bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat yall think
> *


You ever get these done?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, LEGIONSofTEXAS, TonyO

someones spying :0


----------



## TonyO




----------



## Randy Watson

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 30 2008, 08:55 PM~11745248
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY GAY GUEY


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 29 2007, 11:14 PM~9558610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEARS!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO

Wahahahaha


----------



## TonyO




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 30 2008, 11:27 PM~11745669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I made that like a while back.


----------



## TonyO

Check out the new TNT Photobucket I'm still posting up but this has ALL the parts we've ever done


http://s398.photobucket.com/albums/pp66/tntmetalworkz/


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 22 2008, 05:02 AM~11143417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Sep 2 2008, 01:29 PM~11495583-->
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno what that analogy is supposed to mean but thanks :loco:
> To Socios and Justdeez who doubted the Doll E Girl sissybar's functionality here's pics for you. Proof that they'll even work on a Walmart Schwinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 2 2008, 06:18 PM~11496345
> *:| the holes dont line up.  one is off set, and you know what i mean.  one of the bars will sit vertical, and the other will be at an angle.  you know what i mean, but good try.
> *



No I still dont see it they DO line up and are NOT offset :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 30 2008, 11:55 PM~11745948
> *No I still dont see it they DO line up and are NOT offset :dunno:
> *


The hole on the D are not in the same spot. on both side one will be at an angle the other will be striaght.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 30 2008, 10:18 PM~11745572
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wahahahaha
> *


 :nono: T, what up with the snoozin homie ? lol. Hey man i'm sending u some new pics for u to post when u get a chance. Also just got an order for2 complete bikes one is a Baby Phat theme the other is ill tribal designs. So hit me up for the details i have no time to design. Thanks bro that's what friends are for :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

nice photobucket tony


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Oct 1 2008, 07:42 AM~11745824-->
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the new TNT Photobucket I'm still posting up but this has ALL the parts we've ever done
> http://s398.photobucket.com/albums/pp66/tntmetalworkz/
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> check it out yo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 08:32 AM~11746305
> *The hole on the D are not in the same spot. on both side one will be at an angle the other will be striaght.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah of course they're not in the same spot because of the design but the holes line up PERFECTLY! Shit how much more do I have to explain it? The reason they are offset on the Ds are because I had to flip them so it can be read on each side but the holes are perfectly aligned :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KrazyKutting_@Oct 1 2008, 08:44 AM~11746413
> *:nono: T, what up with the snoozin homie ? lol. Hey man i'm sending u some new pics for u to post when u get a chance. Also just got an order for2 complete bikes one is  a Baby Phat theme the other is ill tribal designs.  So hit me up for the details i have no time to design. Thanks bro that's what friends are for  :thumbsup:
> *


Story behind that pic is I was in Houston last year for the show driving 24 hours so I took a siesta behind the truck with another truck next to me blowing diesel exhaust in my face. :420:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 1 2008, 10:43 AM~11747015
> *nice photobucket tony
> *


Thanks its a comprehensive photobucket including ALL TNT parts from the Blade and Enforcer forks to the Tinkerbell forks (soon). I will be categorizing it into folders to make it easier to view.


----------



## Str8crazy80

kool


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 1 2008, 12:43 AM~11747018
> *
> Story behind that pic is I was in Houston last year for the show driving 24 hours so I took a siesta behind the truck with another truck next to me blowing diesel exhaust in my face. :420:
> *


  Houston was fun. they never should of taken it off the tour, it always had more bikes than any other tour stop excpt Vegas


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 1 2008, 11:01 AM~11747077
> * Houston was fun. they never should of taken it off the tour, it always had more bikes than any other tour stop excpt Vegas
> *


Yeah exactly and a sell out of the cars but yet they keep the lame ass Portland show on the tour :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 1 2008, 02:43 AM~11747018
> *check it out yo.
> Yeah of course they're not in the same spot because of the design but the holes line up PERFECTLY!  Shit how much more do I have to explain it?  The reason they are offset on the Ds are because I had to flip them so it can be read on each side but the holes are perfectly aligned :uh:
> 
> *


for the last time, its not the holes, its the letters. of course the holes line up, but the letters will be a little off. bring it to vegas and i'll show you what i mean.  
then we can never talk about this again.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 1 2008, 07:14 PM~11748841
> *for the last time, its not the holes, its the letters.  of course the holes line up, but the letters will be a little off.  bring it to vegas and i'll show you what i mean.
> then we can never talk about this again.
> *


I'll see you there :guns:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 1 2008, 11:16 AM~11748860
> *I'll see you there :guns:
> *


better bring more than that. im bringing a cannon that shoots fat girls out of it


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 1 2008, 07:25 PM~11748936
> *better bring more than that.  im bringing a cannon that shoots fat girls out of it
> *


No comment but you know what I'm thiking on that one wahahahahaha


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 1 2008, 07:36 PM~11749023
> *
> *


2 guys come to mind that love the fat chicks wahahahaha


----------



## 67Caprice

Sick ass work TNT :thumbsup: Damn I'm comin to you for my next project


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 67Caprice_@Oct 1 2008, 05:29 PM~11752287
> *Sick ass work TNT :thumbsup:  Damn I'm comin to you for my next project
> *


Why you giving your self props Tony


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF




----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Oct 1 2008, 09:26 PM~11754744
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 that engraving looks good, did Jay do it???


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

Yes engraving was done by Jay. Should of had him do the other parts


----------



## Str8crazy80

looks good


----------



## 67Caprice

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 1 2008, 05:39 PM~11753475
> *Why you giving your self props Tony
> *


I ain't Tony you porkchop :twak:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 67Caprice_@Oct 2 2008, 09:34 AM~11758169
> *I ain't Tony  you porkchop :twak:
> *


then take a pic of yourself holding a paper with your screen name on it :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

where's my box at T?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 3 2008, 02:32 AM~11762736
> *where's my box at T?
> *


You going to Vegas? I can get it to you then I've been busy as hell lately with the new job and all


----------



## TonyO

Peep the Krazy Kutting folder 

http://s398.photobucket.com/albums/pp66/tn...razy%20Kutting/ 

Didnt know Krazy Kutting did paint and body too did ya?


----------



## TonyO

TNT and Krazy Kutting can also do Jumbo display plaques



















OH yeah and they also do work for Danny D


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 2 2008, 07:57 PM~11763415
> *You going to Vegas? I can get it to you then  I've been busy as hell lately with the new job and all
> *


yeah, but i dont know how much they will let me take on the plane


----------



## 817Lowrider

Trips me out that I posted this dudes work up a while back and nobody was biting. Now he hooks up with you and he gets work. crazy


----------



## KrazyKutting

Tony once again big ass thank you for posting up some of our work. Remember man when u luv what u do as much as we do it's hella easy to be bangin out parts left and right and people appreciate and respect the quality and creativity that they get from us. Again homie we are NOT competeting with no one, cause we're all in this together. We're just sharing our resources and luv of the sport with anyone who shows us luv. I'm 100% positive any person on layitlow shops us for custom car parts will find that u can't compare with our pricing and services we offer. And remember we dont ever make no money on other services we don't do ourselves like Engraving, Chroming etc. We just have a great relationship with Trustworthy Businessmen like Speedy(chromer) and Jaime Castaneda (engraver) that appreciate the work we take them. With that said Tony just continue to do what u do and we'll continue to earn peoples trust and business. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 2 2008, 09:25 PM~11764754
> *TNT and Krazy Kutting can also do Jumbo display plaques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: Whew, good thing i got them weights on my patio that thing is heavy,lol. Actually it's real light made out of 3/16 aluminum. Anyone wanting a Jumbo plaque for their club holler at Tony or myself we're making them ridiculously inexpensive. Peace. :biggrin:
> OH yeah and they also do work for Danny D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Yeah Tony by the way i already caded up some designs to start cutting out of 3/16 aluminum for Bike parts, after Vegas of course. Engravers luv aluminum cause of the rich engraving they can create and chroming them is not that much more expensive than regular chrome on mild steel. Another option is to polish the aluminum as well. Alot of people like the fact that it cuts down on the weight of their bike, so they won't need to have the "ghetto weight set" in the front yard, lol to carry their bike. Peace. :biggrin: Oh yeah and pricing will not change at all for raw aluminum cut, same price as cutting mild steel. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 2 2008, 09:22 PM~11764738
> *Peep the Krazy Kutting folder
> 
> http://s398.photobucket.com/albums/pp66/tn...razy%20Kutting/
> 
> Didnt know Krazy Kutting did paint and body too did ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice, that's Mando getting down. I luv my homies work, dude is bad. He gave this customer alot more for his money than the customer paid. Flaked it, marbelized and patterns for 350.00 , just the material alone (house of kolors) was like 90.00 bucks. Hope u guys like what we do. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 3 2008, 07:07 AM~11765178
> *Trips me out that I posted this dudes work up a while back and nobody was biting. Now he hooks up with you and he gets work. crazy
> *


Thats because the correct ingredients were not mixed.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 2 2008, 10:07 PM~11765178
> *Trips me out that I posted this dudes work up a while back and nobody was biting. Now he hooks up with you and he gets work. crazy
> *


a while back.... we started this full time in mid June 2008. But yeah Tony's and our growing customer base have defenitly been Theee reason behind our success in these short 4months. Imagine when we have a full year under our belt..... whew i'm tired just thinking of it,lol. Thank u Artistics,TX for posting our work " a while back" Peace homie.  


> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 3 2008, 12:29 AM~11766481
> *Thats because the correct ingredients were not mixed.
> *


 Hard work + discipline + luv n respect for ur craft. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 3 2008, 09:56 AM~11766576
> *a while back.... we started this full time in mid June 2008. But yeah Tony's and our growing customer base have defenitly been  Theee reason behind our success in these short 4months. Imagine when we have a full year under our belt..... whew i'm tired just thinking of it,lol. Thank u Artistics,TX for posting our work " a while back" Peace homie.
> Hard work + discipline + luv n respect for ur craft.  :biggrin:
> *


Not to mention the machines, welders, and people that make it all happen


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 3 2008, 12:59 AM~11766587
> *Not to mention the machines, welders, and people that make it all happen
> *


Absolutely homie, it's all teamwork here from the ground up. :thumbsup: finally done doing some more cad work, speaking of teamwork..... uhh Tony u should be doing some of these files,lol. We'll get u our cad program on ur laptop when u come to the shops again. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 2 2008, 09:22 PM~11764738
> *Peep the Krazy Kutting folder
> 
> http://s398.photobucket.com/albums/pp66/tn...razy%20Kutting/
> 
> Didnt know Krazy Kutting did paint and body too did ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHOULD POST MORE OF HIS PAINT AND BODY WORK.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Thanks homie, we've done some many projects and hook ups for homies in the past that we didn't take pics of (didn't realize we were gonna do this full time) But absolutely moving forward we definetly will take pics of our paint and bodywork. After Vegas TNT is gonna be busting out with different types of bike frames , ranging from mild to radical so u'll get a bunch of pics of our bodywork skillz. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

LOOKING GOOD. :thumbsup:


----------



## onthefloor

So you are engaged eh? We all took you for a gay ass pansy


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by onthefloor_@Oct 6 2008, 06:23 PM~11790563
> *So you are engaged eh?  We all took you for a gay ass pansy
> *


ANother asshole hiding behind a fake profile :uh:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by onthefloor_@Oct 6 2008, 08:23 AM~11790563
> *So you are engaged eh?  We all took you for a gay ass pansy
> *


sounds like some one is sad they wanted a piece of the tonyo


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 6 2008, 10:08 AM~11790955
> *ANother asshole hiding behind a fake profile  :uh:
> *




YOU WOULD KNOW-YOUR A EXPERT ON LICKING ASSHOLES!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 7 2008, 07:02 PM~11801009
> *YOU WOULD KNOW-YOUR A EXPERT ON LICKING ASSHOLES!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


This coming from a guy who only shows in small shows that don't count. :uh:


----------



## fatdaddylv

Thanks again for helping me out and giving me advise on building my daughters bike. I hope everyone appoves of the new changes done for Super Show. Thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Oct 7 2008, 11:08 PM~11803180
> *Thanks again for helping me out and giving me advise on building my daughters bike. I hope everyone appoves of the new changes done for Super Show. Thanks again :thumbsup:
> *


No prob and after Vegas we'll get to working on the upgrades for next year. I hope you'll get some crazy ideas we can run with for your daughter's bike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 7 2008, 01:10 PM~11803198
> *No prob and after Vegas we'll get to working on the upgrades for next year.  I hope you'll get some crazy ideas we can run with for your daughter's bike.
> *


Hey, who are you voting for? McCain or Obama?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 8 2008, 12:37 AM~11803943
> *Hey, who are you voting for? McCain or Obama?
> *


I will not divulge my political views on here , this is not the time or place :|


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 7 2008, 03:37 PM~11803943
> *Hey, who are you voting for? McCain or Obama?
> *


Obama all the way. :biggrin: Big T what up homie. Tick... Tock... clock is ticking. Man homie i luv this time of year , lol. 3 more days i'll see u in Vegas. Week of Oct 20th- 24th i'll be in Washington ST. attending a Flow incorporated programming course. Can't wait to meet other waterjet operators who do krazy ass cad work. Gonna build me a nice little networking circle of cad designers to teach me more knowledge. So let me know when u want to come to the shops to start working on ur projects. Can't wait to show u the new designs. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 7 2008, 09:30 PM~11806659
> *Obama all the way.  :biggrin:  Big T what up homie. Tick... Tock... clock is ticking. Man homie i luv this time of year , lol. 3 more days i'll see u in Vegas. Week of Oct 20th- 24th i'll be in Washington ST. attending a Flow incorporated programming course. Can't wait to meet other waterjet operators who do krazy ass cad work. Gonna build me a nice little networking circle of cad designers to teach me more knowledge. So let me know when u want to come to the shops to start working on ur projects. Can't wait to show u the new designs. Peace. :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 7 2008, 08:31 PM~11806675
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: Big D what up homie. Hit me up on Friday dawg we should be in line bout noon , Peace.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 7 2008, 09:38 PM~11806742
> *:biggrin: Big D what up homie. Hit me up on Friday dawg we should be in line bout noon , Peace.
> *


probably be there around then too. i'll keep in touch


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 7 2008, 07:30 PM~11806659
> *Obama all the way.  :biggrin:  Big T what up homie. Tick... Tock... clock is ticking. Man homie i luv this time of year , lol. 3 more days i'll see u in Vegas. Week of Oct 20th- 24th i'll be in Washington ST. attending a Flow incorporated programming course. Can't wait to meet other waterjet operators who do krazy ass cad work. Gonna build me a nice little networking circle of cad designers to teach me more knowledge. So let me know when u want to come to the shops to start working on ur projects. Can't wait to show u the new designs. Peace. :biggrin:
> *


Thats where Im leaning towards but Im not 100% yet.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting+Oct 8 2008, 05:30 AM~11806659-->
> 
> 
> 
> Obama all the way.  :biggrin:  Big T what up homie. Tick... Tock... clock is ticking. Man homie i luv this time of year , lol. 3 more days i'll see u in Vegas. Week of Oct 20th- 24th i'll be in Washington ST. attending a Flow incorporated programming course. Can't wait to meet other waterjet operators who do krazy ass cad work. Gonna build me a nice little networking circle of cad designers to teach me more knowledge. So let me know when u want to come to the shops to start working on ur projects. Can't wait to show u the new designs. Peace. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah see if they have guys like me driving them crazy with circles all over their shit too :roflmao:
> 
> Well we need to set a weekend for me to come over because I'll have the time off, my company will let me go in the red for leave since I just started with them.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Oct 8 2008, 06:28 AM~11807287
> *Thats where Im leaning towards but Im not 100% yet.
> *


No opinion on the race either way we're screwed :|


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 7 2008, 11:07 AM~11801563
> *This coming from a guy who only shows in small shows that don't count.  :uh:
> *


NOPE IF NEVER SHOWED IN TEXAS!!!! :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 8 2008, 08:52 PM~11812098
> *NOPE IF NEVER SHOWED IN TEXAS!!!!  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


What does TX have to do with anything?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 8 2008, 12:22 AM~11809338
> *No opinion on the race either way we're screwed :|
> *


yup


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 8 2008, 11:07 PM~11813469
> *yup
> *


You gotta look at the VPs though man cuz neither of the nominees will last. Both of them have screwed up views on issues, and neither can give a straight and final answer on anything so WTF?


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 8 2008, 01:51 PM~11813281
> *What does TX have to do with anything?
> *


U SAID I SHOWED IN SMALL SHOWS!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

can't wait to start doing business with you guys :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Oct 8 2008, 07:21 PM~11816381
> *can't wait to start doing business with you guys :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Thank you can't wait for Tony to do this project. Appreciate u choosing TNT despite the million other competitors hounding u for ur business. TNT is gonna make some bad ass parts for u guys. Also as a little bonus for ur daughters outstanding grades We're gonna make u guys a free bike plaque for ur trike with whatever u want it to say. So once again thank u, we're gonna step up our customer service moving forward and try our best to not only be making quality but expediting parts at a more efficient rate. Thank you. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

See every one in Vegas I'm leaving right now. :wave:

Cadillac Jay if you read this dont forget my wheel and tire!

Yes I will be building up my bikes in line because shit just did not get done in time for me to be chill and relax in line so I will be building things from the minute my stuff gets delivered. I have stuff coming in from TX, AZ, Cali, and NY all coming together for a Vegas buildup on the fly. Not the way I wanted it to happen but shit happens what are you going to do?


----------



## fatdaddylv

Tony, let me know if you need anything when you get here.


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 9 2008, 09:53 AM~11819662
> *See every one in Vegas I'm leaving right now. :wave:
> 
> Cadillac Jay if you read this dont forget my wheel and tire!
> 
> Yes I will be building up my bikes in line because shit just did not get done in time for me to be chill and relax in line so I will be building things from the minute my stuff gets delivered.  I have stuff coming in from TX, AZ, Cali, and NY all coming together for a Vegas buildup on the fly.  Not the way I wanted it to happen but shit happens what are you going to do?
> *


good luck Tony, do your thang up there, and take some nice pics, even in line and setup pics  :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 9 2008, 08:18 PM~11821725
> *good luck Tony, do your thang up there, and take some nice pics, even in line and setup pics    :biggrin:
> *


I dunno about in line and setup but Ill see what I can do.

well i'm up here now guys just waitin for tomorrow


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

thanks again tony. got a ton of parts loaded in a truck right now. should be in h-town by thursday. didnt want to take that shit on the plane.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 14 2008, 09:03 AM~11855525
> *thanks again tony.  got  a ton of parts loaded in a truck right now.  should be in h-town by thursday.  didnt want to take that shit on the plane.
> *


Come on man you could have taken it on, just in your checked luggage. I put wheels, parts, tools, and just crazy stuff in my checked baggage when I went to Dallas in August.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 14 2008, 09:41 AM~11856897
> *Come on man you could have taken it on, just in your checked luggage.  I put wheels, parts, tools, and just crazy stuff in my checked baggage when I went to Dallas in August.
> *


enough chit chat..post pics!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 15 2008, 12:21 PM~11867538
> *:wave:
> *


Whatup now that Supershow is over I can concentrate on getting your stuff done along with other stuff that was put on hold for Vegas. If you want I might even be able to get you your handlebars for Magnificos


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 15 2008, 07:32 AM~11868001
> *Whatup  now that Supershow is over I can concentrate on getting your stuff done along with other stuff that was put on hold for Vegas.  If you want I might even be able to get you your handlebars for Magnificos
> *


Big T what up homie, time to start gettn busy. Vegas was a huge success from the Truck takn the title and the car placn 2nd Best N Show to the old and new friends we got to meet and talk to n person. Ur Rollerz brothers are cool as homies man can't wait to do work for them .... oops that's next year secret.  Alright T ur probably just as overloaded with work as i am so hit me up later tonight. Peace.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 15 2008, 09:48 PM~11870033
> *Big T what up homie, time to start gettn busy. Vegas was a huge success from the Truck takn the title and the car placn 2nd Best N Show to the old and new friends we got to meet and talk to n person. Ur Rollerz brothers are cool as homies man can't wait to do work for them .... oops that's next year secret.   Alright T ur probably just as overloaded with work as i am so hit me up later tonight. Peace.
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 15 2008, 06:32 AM~11868001
> *Whatup  now that Supershow is over I can concentrate on getting your stuff done along with other stuff that was put on hold for Vegas.  If you want I might even be able to get you your handlebars for Magnificos
> *


me me me


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 16 2008, 02:20 AM~11872818
> *me me me
> *


ah yeah I still owe you a set of replacement pedals and your other stuff. Well let Krazy Kutting get organized, he still hasnt unpacked his bags yet from Vegas (neither have I hahaha) so things will be rolling next week


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 15 2008, 06:32 AM~11868001
> *Whatup  now that Supershow is over I can concentrate on getting your stuff done along with other stuff that was put on hold for Vegas.  If you want I might even be able to get you your handlebars for Magnificos
> *


 :0 :cheesy: and pedals???


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 16 2008, 11:32 AM~11878377
> *:0  :cheesy:  and pedals???
> *


Your patience is appreciated that's all I'm gonna say.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 16 2008, 09:08 AM~11879452
> *Your patience is appreciated that's all I'm gonna say.
> *


what about my patience.... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 16 2008, 11:24 PM~11882861
> *what about my patience.... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


You have very little of it anyway and I know its wearing thin but I'll get back to you ASAP as well. I'll be sending the $300 for the engraving on those parts next Wednesday.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:0


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 16 2008, 07:08 AM~11879452
> *Your patience is appreciated that's all I'm gonna say.
> *


  i have trust, its gonna be in the magazine when its done


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 16 2008, 04:19 PM~11883621
> *You have very little of it anyway and I know its wearing thin but I'll get back to you ASAP as well.  I'll be sending the $300 for the engraving on those parts next Wednesday.
> *


 :| :| :| :| :| :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

Dont forget about me.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TonyO

Guys everything will be done soon that was due in or around Vegas time. 

KrazyKutting can vouch for that, all I'm askin is for some patience let the dust settle down from the Vegas show!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 18 2008, 12:48 AM~11901630
> *Guys everything will be done soon that was due in or around Vegas time.
> 
> KrazyKutting can vouch for that, all I'm askin is for some patience let the dust settle down from the Vegas show!
> *


ill go blow the dust away to get parts :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 18 2008, 07:21 AM~11902131
> *ill go blow the dust away to get parts :biggrin:
> *


that's gonna be a lot of blowing, lol. What up everyone yeah Vegas was insane again. We came up short with our goal of having both Truck and Car of the year come out of our shop... oh well we're gonna try again next yr with 3 more secret projects that surfaced at Vegas and after. Including us rebuilding "krazy kreation". So from today untill Vegas supershow 2009 is gonna be a fun busy time. But yeah T, i'm leaving for Seattle tomorrow morning from LAX and returning Friday afternoon. I'm taking my laptop of course and will defenitly have time to Cad files since the Cad course i'm attending is only 8-5 Mon to Fri (shit it's gonna be like a vacation only having to work 8 hours) and after i'll be in my Hotel relaxing and drawing. So everyone that TNT owes parts for can be guaranteed they will be cut the Saturday i return from Seattle, which last i checked was like 40 files i need to cut. I just want everyone to know that the reason TNT is taking longer than usuall was becasue of our secret project that we unveiled in Vegas "Freak Show" i sincerely apologize to everyone TNT owes parts too they will be as soon as i return, my WORD. Peace.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 18 2008, 12:26 PM~11903747
> *that's gonna be a lot of blowing, lol. What up everyone yeah Vegas was insane again. We came up short  with our goal of having both Truck and Car of the year come out of our shop... oh well we're gonna try again next yr with 3 more secret projects that surfaced at Vegas and after. Including us rebuilding "krazy kreation". So from today untill Vegas supershow 2009 is gonna be a fun busy time. But yeah T, i'm leaving for Seattle tomorrow morning from LAX and returning Friday afternoon. I'm taking my laptop of course and will defenitly have time to Cad files since the Cad course i'm attending is only 8-5 Mon to Fri (shit it's gonna be like a vacation only having to work 8 hours) and after i'll be in my Hotel relaxing and drawing. So everyone that TNT owes parts for can be guaranteed they will be cut the Saturday i return from Seattle, which last i checked was like 40 files i need to cut.  I just want everyone to know that the reason TNT is taking longer than usuall was becasue of our secret project that we unveiled in Vegas "Freak Show" i sincerely apologize to everyone TNT owes parts too they will be as soon as i return, my WORD. Peace.
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80

Hey, tony git back with me on the kermit stuff when you can or let me know sompthing soon. Homeboy is gitting antsy


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 23 2008, 05:30 AM~11945755
> *Hey, tony git back with me on the kermit stuff when you can or let me know sompthing soon. Homeboy is gitting antsy
> *


what did I need to do on the Kermit stuff? I forgot bro remind me cuz I sent the files but what else did ya need?


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 22 2008, 08:18 PM~11946476
> *what did I need to do on the Kermit stuff?  I forgot bro remind me cuz I sent the files but what else did ya need?
> *


he wanted the measurments of all the parts for his cutter.and some ice cream, a pony, a magic lamp, .... (LOL) J/K but whats up ON MY PARTS havent asked in a while cuz you've been busy and forgot im sure


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 22 2008, 10:18 PM~11946476
> *what did I need to do on the Kermit stuff?  I forgot bro remind me cuz I sent the files but what else did ya need?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Oct 23 2008, 12:07 PM~11948997-->
> 
> 
> 
> he wanted the measurments of all the parts for his cutter.and some ice cream, a pony, a magic lamp, .... (LOL) J/K  but whats up ON MY PARTS havent asked in a while cuz you've been busy and forgot im sure
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah ok I can get on those today.
> 
> Yeah my cutter is in Seattle learning how to be like Vinny from OCC on the waterjet machine
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FunkytownRoller_@Oct 23 2008, 03:46 PM~11949341
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *



Hey man the brotha wants Kermit the Frog parts. I'm not questioning it I'm just doing it. If he's a kermie fan that's all good


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 23 2008, 08:44 AM~11949611
> *
> Hey man the brotha wants Kermit the Frog parts.  I'm not questioning it I'm just doing it.  If he's a kermie fan that's all good
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: not that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 23 2008, 04:46 PM~11949622
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: not that!!!!!!!!!!
> *


You want your parts I know but I've been shut down since Vegas. I'll be getting things cut tomorrow and hope to post pics this weekend if not then Monday.


----------



## TonyO

I want to send belated congratulations to all bikes that went to Vegas especially the ones sporting TNT parts this year:

Professor X
Cadillac Jay's bike
AZ War Chief's Trike
520_Low's trike
Funkytown Rollerz' Innocence bike
Lil Devil
Pirate Bike
Bone Collector
Drama Queen
FatDaddyLV's Louis Vuitton bike


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 23 2008, 08:04 AM~11950155
> *I want to send belated congratulations to all bikes that went to Vegas especially the ones sporting TNT parts this year:
> 
> Professor X
> Cadillac Jay's bike
> AZ War Chief's Trike
> 520_Low's trike
> Funkytown Rollerz' Innocence bike
> Lil Devil
> Pirate Bike
> Bone Collector
> Drama Queen
> FatDaddyLV's Louis Vuitton bike
> *


what about ?!?!?
LiL Rollin Malo , Celia's Evil Way's , Twisted Habit


----------



## fatdaddylv

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 23 2008, 09:04 AM~11950155
> *I want to send belated congratulations to all bikes that went to Vegas especially the ones sporting TNT parts this year:
> 
> Professor X
> Cadillac Jay's bike
> AZ War Chief's Trike
> 520_Low's trike
> Funkytown Rollerz' Innocence bike
> Lil Devil
> Pirate Bike
> Bone Collector
> Drama Queen
> FatDaddyLV's Louis Vuitton bike
> *


I would like some TNT Handle Bars now my Friend


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 23 2008, 06:44 AM~11949611
> *Ah ok I can get on those today.
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## LowRider_69

tony is the base gunna be done soon?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 24 2008, 07:13 PM~11961619
> *what about ?!?!?
> LiL Rollin Malo , Celia's Evil Way's , Twisted Habit
> *


Yep damn I forgot to give props my bad


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv+Oct 24 2008, 10:11 PM~11963396-->
> 
> 
> 
> I would like some TNT Handle Bars now my Friend
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowRider_69_@Oct 27 2008, 07:57 AM~11980925
> *tony is the base gunna be done soon?
> *


I'm back on the CADs this week.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 27 2008, 09:03 AM~11982540
> *Yep damn I forgot to give props my bad
> *


fellow bROthers too.... :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 27 2008, 01:00 PM~11985183
> *fellow bROthers too.... :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Str8crazy80

Any lead way on the measurments tony?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 28 2008, 04:41 AM~11988739
> *Any lead way on the measurments tony?
> *


Damn  I forgot, I'll work on it today, I know what I gotta do its easy. Let me work on it and I'll try to get it to you today before I get busy on other things.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 28 2008, 04:41 AM~11988739
> *Any lead way on the measurments tony?
> *


Email sent


----------



## Str8crazy80

recived. Thanks again and SORRY


----------



## Str8crazy80

oh yea, one more thing dont forget THE OTHER MEASURMENTS


----------



## TonyO

Sader20 Email Sent!

Funkytown and SA Rollerz your stuff is in the cutting block as we speak!


----------



## Str8crazy80

that was a weird e-mail


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 28 2008, 07:12 PM~11994059
> *that was a weird e-mail
> *


Why ? :dunno:


----------



## Str8crazy80

i dont know?


----------



## Str8crazy80

hows MY PARTS comming :happysad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats poppin tnt


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Oct 28 2008, 07:39 PM~11994295-->
> 
> 
> 
> hows MY PARTS comming  :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coming soon, I gotta get you that quote on the chrome for the handlebars and I'll get back at ya
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Oct 28 2008, 07:56 PM~11994478
> *whats poppin tnt
> *



:wave: Gettin it in line for '09


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 28 2008, 11:08 AM~11994023
> *Sader20 Email Sent!
> 
> Funkytown and SA Rollerz your stuff is in the cutting block as we speak!
> *


?????????????? what do i have getting cut? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 29 2008, 12:58 AM~11997206
> *?????????????? what do i have getting cut? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Fender braces and rail trim. I know you didnt want the extra wheel trim so I'm not doing those.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 28 2008, 02:58 PM~11997206
> *?????????????? what do i have getting cut? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


x 5 :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Oct 29 2008, 04:49 AM~11999550-->
> 
> 
> 
> x 5  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New pedals, fender brace, and rail trim
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 29 2008, 04:50 AM~11999557
> *:wave:
> *


Whatup :wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

seat post? cancel rail trim if its not to late


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 29 2008, 04:53 AM~11999588
> *seat post? cancel rail trim if its not to late
> *


Ah yeah the seat post. Ok I'll cancel the trim. I dont know if that was cut yet


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 28 2008, 09:51 PM~11999565
> *New pedals, fender brace, and rail trim
> Whatup :wave:
> *


nothing yet


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 28 2008, 08:54 PM~11999598
> *Ah yeah the seat post.  Ok I'll cancel the trim.  I dont know if that was cut yet
> *


if the rail trim aint cut, cancel that then...actually, i aint gonna need fender braces either...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 29 2008, 05:40 AM~12000077
> *if the rail trim aint cut, cancel that then...actually, i aint gonna need fender braces either...
> *


What parts are you gonna want? I'm working on some new parts for next year.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

look at your pm now that youre at home


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 29 2008, 05:59 AM~12000295
> *look at your pm now that youre at home
> *


resend it I had to delete it since my inbox was getting full


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 28 2008, 10:20 PM~12000535
> *resend it I had to delete it since my inbox was getting full
> *


damn you tony tonto


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 29 2008, 07:06 AM~12001224
> *damn you tony tonto
> *


:banghead:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Tony what up buddy, just sent u some pics of stuff i cut for u today. Yo man just when i thought the i was gettn stuff done u hit me for more. Thanks man , it's not like i want a day off or anything,lol. Peace bro. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Parts for a new bike I'm doing for one of my own projects. Busting out with a completely new bike for next year. Here's the forks and pedals

Props to Juangotti for the design.


----------



## TonyO

baby Phat pedals :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Zeus Pedal Design by KrazyKutting. These were made just for fun and practice so yes they are for sale! They will have the threads welded on them and will be ready for polish and chrome. $95 raw or we can have them chromed.


----------



## KrazyKutting

What u mean practice,lol. Dude that design came to me in the middle of my sleep it was a weapon i was using to fight off demons, hahaha. Anyways post up the other pedals as well they're similar but completely different. I luv drawing out krazy patterns in my spare time and then transfering them to my Cad program, it's what i do when im bored,lol. Alright T i'll talk to u later. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

The Zeus 2 pedal, another KrazyKutting design :thumbsup: Also for sale!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 30 2008, 10:13 AM~12012894
> *What u mean practice,lol. Dude that design came to me in the middle of my sleep it was a weapon i was using to fight off demons, hahaha. Anyways post up the other pedals as well they're similar but completely different. I luv drawing out krazy patterns in my spare time and then transfering them to my Cad program, it's what i do when im bored,lol. Alright  T i'll talk to u later.  :biggrin:
> *


Damn you need to get bored more often. You'd probably have a complete set of parts for a bike drawn up in half an hour.


----------



## KrazyKutting

No kidding, Dude if people just gave me a tiny idea of what they wanted i'd draw up they're design hella quick and clean. Remember its a huge advantage when the machine u cut on has it's own Cad software that enables u to do whateve u want. Plus u played with the Cad program u saw how user friendly it is. Yeah man i'll be sending u more pics so people can check em out. Later homie. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up T, these are some pics of the Plaques we cut for Our Style members, u've seen the grills we've done for em. They ordered 6 more. As well as a bunch of custom back plates and Hood Sticks. 








Plaque we had engraved and we painted the edge of the 2nd pc to match homie ride








I don't have to tell u what these goodie are,lol. The other pedals i designed are in there on the left side. 








Little sneak peaks of the Display shop, were still unpackn merchendise and organizing it. 







Different view of Display shop. Alright T hope u like the pics homie. I'll take more of the our Paint Booth we're having built. Should be 80% done by this Wknd. Later man it's 1:30 am and i'm hella tired. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

I will take pics later of ur racks we built to hang frames, bike rims etc (bunch of old beat up schwinn bikes u give me,lol) By the way we're taking off on Black Friday to Tejano Super Show at 2am and returning back from Odessa on Monday midmorning. So let me know if ur gonna roll with us or if u'd rather cruise on down to the Shop and work with me. Nov 8th one of our homies club is having a little show n shine so if u could make it that wknd u could talk to a bunch of peeps that have bikes around here that never get on Layitlow. Alright T let me kow what's up brother. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KrazyKutting, Str8crazy80
:wave: nice


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 30 2008, 02:59 AM~12013130
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: KrazyKutting, Str8crazy80
> :wave:  nice
> *


What up homie, just here browsing around. Only time of day/night that i don't here machines churning or noises all around me,hahaha. Laterz.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 30 2008, 11:21 AM~12013044
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What up T, these are some pics of the Plaques we cut for Our Style members, u've seen the grills we've done for em. They ordered 6 more. As well as a bunch of custom back plates and Hood Sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaque we had engraved and we painted the edge of the 2nd pc to match homie ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to tell u what these goodie are,lol. The other pedals i designed are in there on the left side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little sneak peaks of the Display shop, were still unpackn merchendise and organizing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different view of Display shop. Alright T hope u like the pics homie. I'll take more of the our Paint Booth we're having built. Should be 80% done by this Wknd. Later man it's 1:30 am and i'm hella tired. Peace.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 30 2008, 06:41 AM~12013653
> *  :0
> *


good stuff bro !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> Parts for a new bike I'm doing for one of my own projects. Busting out with a completely new bike for next year. Here's the forks and pedals
> 
> Props to Juangotti for the design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice work bRO


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 30 2008, 02:21 AM~12013044
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What up T, these are some pics of the Plaques we cut for Our Style members, u've seen the grills we've done for em. They ordered 6 more. As well as a bunch of custom back plates and Hood Sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaque we had engraved and we painted the edge of the 2nd pc to match homie ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to tell u what these goodie are,lol. The other pedals i designed are in there on the left side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little sneak peaks of the Display shop, were still unpackn merchendise and organizing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different view of Display shop. Alright T hope u like the pics homie. I'll take more of the our Paint Booth we're having built. Should be 80% done by this Wknd. Later man it's 1:30 am and i'm hella tired. Peace.  :biggrin:
> *


WHAZZ UP KrazyKutting :biggrin: NICE PLACAS HOMIE


----------



## TonyO

> Parts for a new bike I'm doing for one of my own projects. Busting out with a completely new bike for next year. Here's the forks and pedals
> 
> Props to Juangotti for the design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice work bRO
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 30 2008, 02:56 AM~12012835
> *baby Phat pedals  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know you didn't take that pic Tony, there's a tape measure in that pic!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 31 2008, 01:46 AM~12018164
> *I know you didn't take that pic Tony, there's a tape measure in that pic!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 30 2008, 01:53 AM~12012818
> *Parts for a new bike I'm doing for one of my own projects.  Busting out with a completely new bike for next year.  Here's the forks and pedals
> 
> Props to Juangotti for the design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

lookin good


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo tony i have ur bars here. Still in box dont worry


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 31 2008, 05:44 PM~12024026
> *yo tony i have ur bars here. Still in box dont worry
> *


Get them to Chad.


----------



## 817Lowrider

for sure


----------



## KrazyKutting

Tony what up, hey bro here are the TNT tinkerbell handlebars. I'll be cutting them this weekend. She also wants us to do 6 plaques, Jumbo plaque and display parts for her. She says as soon as were done she has another bike build for us. Also do me a favor and pm Chris Moreno number i have to talk to him about his parts. Thanks man, i'll talk to u later. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 31 2008, 10:43 PM~12026506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony what up, hey bro here are the TNT tinkerbell handlebars. I'll be cutting them this weekend. She also wants us to do 6 plaques, Jumbo plaque and display parts for her. She says as soon as were done she has another bike build for us. Also do me a favor and pm Chris Moreno number i have to talk to him about his parts. Thanks man, i'll talk to u later.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

looking good tony and johnny


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 30 2008, 07:00 PM~12018283
> *:angry:
> *


 :roflmao: You know I'm just bustin yer balls!


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up big T, hey man i was just takin a little lunch break and got inspired to draw these up real quick, they took 8mins and 20 seconds to design. Alright man i'll be makin more and more designs to post up. Tell ur homies to give u input of anything they want to have me mess with and of course all my designs are exclusive through TNT. Laterz :biggrin:


----------



## REC

:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 31 2008, 02:38 PM~12027064
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie, hey man with ur permission i'd like to design some pedals with ur exact Avatar signature design. Let me know if that's cool with u. Peace.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 31 2008, 02:34 PM~12027026
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What up big T, hey man i was just takin a little lunch break and got inspired to draw these up real quick, they took 8mins and 20 seconds to design. Alright man i'll be makin more and more designs to post up. Tell ur homies to give u input of anything they want to have me mess with and of course all my designs are exclusive through TNT. Laterz :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REC

hell yeah


----------



## KrazyKutting

Yo Tony u know i'm a down to earth guy and don't want u to think i'm trippn or being weird , but dude something about standing underneath the Space Needle was powerfull to me and when i took the elevator ride to the top it was hella inspiring. Anyways man i'm real excited to apply what i learned at Flow Corp and got way too many designs and ideas "flowing" in my head. Time to start sharing with everyone. Peace.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Whew here it is homie, it 2 37 here (my computer's not adjusted yet) took me 17 minutes to Cad it. Ur design would look sick on pedals, pendant , belt buckle etc.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Alright guys i could do this all day, unfortunetly i have to go help out with the installation of a suicide door we're doing on a Navigator and then gotta get ready to go to with my little girl "trick or treatn" i'll get on here later and mess around some more. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 31 2008, 11:57 PM~12027257
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo Tony u know i'm a down to earth guy and don't want u to think i'm trippn or being weird , but dude something about standing underneath the Space Needle was powerfull to me and when i took the elevator ride to the top it was hella inspiring. Anyways man i'm real excited to apply what i learned at Flow Corp and got way too many designs and ideas "flowing" in my head. Time to start sharing with everyone. Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I know you walked away from that class with some bad ass knowledge on how to do even better things with the Flow Jet. I was trippin when you told me companies cut diapers and food with a waterjet I was like WTF?? :roflmao:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 31 2008, 03:52 PM~12027740
> *I know you walked away from that class with some bad ass knowledge on how to do even better things with the Flow Jet.  I was trippin when you told me companies cut diapers and food with a waterjet I was like WTF?? :roflmao:
> *


Yeah T, they cut everything from chocalate bars, poultry, pampers, paper, Boeing airplane wings to TNT parts (hell yeah). Actually i'm talkn to the marketing manager about having Flow sponsor a full custom bike (so they could tour it the way they tour the bike OCC made for them) so i keep u in the loop. Laterz


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 31 2008, 02:34 PM~12027026
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What up big T, hey man i was just takin a little lunch break and got inspired to draw these up real quick, they took 8mins and 20 seconds to design. Alright man i'll be makin more and more designs to post up. Tell ur homies to give u input of anything they want to have me mess with and of course all my designs are exclusive through TNT. Laterz :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 31 2008, 02:10 PM~12027911
> *Yeah T, they cut everything from chocalate bars, poultry, pampers, paper, Boeing airplane wings to TNT parts (hell yeah). Actually i'm talkn to the marketing manager about having Flow sponsor a full custom bike (so they could tour it the way they tour the bike OCC made for them) so i keep u in the loop. Laterz
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 31 2008, 11:34 PM~12027026
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What up big T, hey man i was just takin a little lunch break and got inspired to draw these up real quick, they took 8mins and 20 seconds to design. Alright man i'll be makin more and more designs to post up. Tell ur homies to give u input of anything they want to have me mess with and of course all my designs are exclusive through TNT. Laterz :biggrin:
> *


This is the first time I"m seeing that design I want you to cut those, those are bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 31 2008, 02:38 PM~12027603
> *Whew here it is homie, it 2 37 here (my computer's not adjusted yet) took me 17 minutes to Cad it. Ur design would look sick on pedals, pendant , belt buckle
> *


 :0 can yall do these


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 1 2008, 09:02 PM~12035787
> *:0 can yall do these
> *


absolutely, we've alreay made some for our members Uniques and they came out clean. We posted them somewhere in our topic. Anyways just let Tony know what design or Font or logo u want and we'll take care of it. Laterz.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Tony what up man, thanks for the help with the specs on these forks. I posted them up in Lisa's topic. She'll let us know what she thinks. Laterz


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up T , here ur latest handlebars man. Dude i'm hella tired of cutting plaque after plaque. Can't wait to finish the rest of ur bike parts tomorrow. Alright T i'll call u tomorrow. Laterz.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 2 2008, 10:16 AM~12037345
> *Tony what up man, thanks for the help with the specs on these forks. I posted them up in Lisa's topic. She'll let us know what she thinks. Laterz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice design brotha only this is more of how I would do the hole placement so they dont hit on the frame:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Thanks man sure will. hey on ur handlebars i'm thinking of trying out that new idea i've been talkn to about . Making gussets on the lathed grips to attach to the handlebar, what u think???


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 2 2008, 02:52 AM~12037555
> *Very nice design brotha only this is more of how I would do the hole placement so they dont hit on the frame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This should do it. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 2 2008, 03:56 AM~12037561
> *Thanks man sure will. hey on ur handlebars i'm thinking of trying out that new idea i've been talkn to about . Making gussets on the lathed grips to attach to the handlebar, what u think???
> *


you got a lathe? make me some grips fool!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 2 2008, 11:56 AM~12037561
> *Thanks man sure will. hey on ur handlebars i'm thinking of trying out that new idea i've been talkn to about . Making gussets on the lathed grips to attach to the handlebar, what u think???
> *


Hell yeah go for it bro that'll be bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 2 2008, 03:04 AM~12037566
> *you got a lathe?  make me some grips fool!!! :biggrin:
> *


Of cours homie, check out the ones i'm gonna do for Tony's new bike and the gusset idea i've been debating on. It should look ill when theyre done. thanks for the heads up on the holes as well Danny.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting+Nov 2 2008, 12:02 PM~12037563-->
> 
> 
> 
> This should do it.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes sir that works :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 2 2008, 12:04 PM~12037566
> *you got a lathe?  make me some grips fool!!! :biggrin:
> *



Yeah he got a lathe hit him up with designs and ideas for what you want lathed out and he can get them done.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 2 2008, 04:08 AM~12037571
> *Of cours homie, check out the ones i'm gonna do for Tony's new bike and the gusset idea i've been debating on. It should look ill when theyre done. thanks for the heads up on the holes as well Danny.
> *


what kinda design do you need? just an outline, or an actual 3d model? or just a detailed drawing so they can be turned down manually?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 2 2008, 12:15 PM~12037583
> *what kinda design do you need?  just an outline, or an actual 3d model?  or just a detailed drawing so they can be turned down manually?
> *


3D model would probably be best but include the dimensions you want too like how long you want the grips and if you want him to use 1" or 3/4" bar


----------



## KrazyKutting

Tony what up bro, hey man i know how much u luv the mirror finish stainless steel we have so check it out. 








Just got an idea, what if we start making the custom mirrors for bikes out of this material and place them on top of the 1/8" thick mirror we normally cut and offset it by having the customer powdercoat it or paint the firstlayer and we use the mirror finish as the top piece to complete the mirror. That way TNT can provide custom mirros in any shape or size. Let me know what u think. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 3 2008, 06:23 AM~12042491
> *Tony what up bro, hey man i know how much u luv the mirror finish stainless steel we have so check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got an idea, what if we start making the custom mirrors for bikes out of this material and place them on top of the 1/8" thick mirror we normally cut and offset it by having the customer powdercoat it or paint the firstlayer and we use the mirror finish as the top piece to complete the mirror. That way TNT can provide custom mirros in any shape or size. Let me know what u think.  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah I love the mirrored stainless. You're gonna have to tell me the thickness you can get that in and how big the sheets are.

I like the mirror idea I think I gave you a mirror idea a while back, I think that goes along with it.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Yeah that's right u did ask me about making some stuff out of this material other than license plates. Anyways check out ur mirrors, let me know what u thinks. This bike is gonna look clean next year Tony. Come on man u need to build like 3 more for next year,lol. Laterz homie.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 2 2008, 04:15 AM~12037583
> *what kinda design do you need?  just an outline, or an actual 3d model?  or just a detailed drawing so they can be turned down manually?
> *


what you think johnny?


----------



## KrazyKutting

Tony i just got a phenomonal idea,,,, what if we make custom display mirrors for bikes as well as cars custom cut shapes and designs. We could make them affordable and the material is light ( 1/16" thick) and i buy it in 4feet by 8feet plates. So let me know what u think i think their might be a market for it. Laterz. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 2 2008, 10:02 PM~12042865
> *what you think johnny?
> *


What up D, i never tried making grips custom other than the tips coned shaped. Let me mess around with it this week and i'll let u know. But definetly flat cause i'm gonna do them on the manual lathe to practice. If it's something that's feasable and not gonna be outrageously costly then maybe we'll creat a program on Gibbs Cad to make them on the CNC lathe. Alright Danny hit me up bro. Laterz.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Big ups to TNT for the design on these Tinkerbell handlebars


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 3 2008, 07:04 AM~12042887
> *Tony i just got a phenomonal idea,,,, what if we make custom display mirrors for bikes as well as cars custom cut shapes and designs. We could make them affordable and the material is light ( 1/16" thick) and i buy it in 4feet by 8feet plates. So let me know what u think i think their might be a market for it. Laterz.  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah I like that and they would sell. Get some engraving done on them and people would go ape shit over them.  

The parts look bad ass. :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 2 2008, 09:23 PM~12042491
> *Tony what up bro, hey man i know how much u luv the mirror finish stainless steel we have so check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got an idea, what if we start making the custom mirrors for bikes out of this material and place them on top of the 1/8" thick mirror we normally cut and offset it by having the customer powdercoat it or paint the firstlayer and we use the mirror finish as the top piece to complete the mirror. That way TNT can provide custom mirros in any shape or size. Let me know what u think.  :biggrin:
> *


   se mira chingon carnal :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 3 2008, 01:04 AM~12044553
> *   se mira chingon carnal  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Gracias carnal . :biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddylv

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 2 2008, 10:04 PM~12042887
> *Tony i just got a phenomonal idea,,,, what if we make custom display mirrors for bikes as well as cars custom cut shapes and designs. We could make them affordable and the material is light ( 1/16" thick) and i buy it in 4feet by 8feet plates. So let me know what u think i think their might be a market for it. Laterz.  :biggrin:
> *


What about plexiglass? My homie once had a monster plaque cut out of plexiglass for his display, it was in 4 pieces you just put together.


----------



## fatdaddylv

What up Tony? I met your Homie Mark that's staying out in Vegas now last weekend at a Little show. Any word on my Handle Bars?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Nov 3 2008, 06:57 PM~12045737
> *What up Tony? I met your Homie Mark that's staying out in Vegas now last weekend at a Little show. Any word on my Handle Bars?
> *


Yeah he's the new prez of the RO Vegas chapter  

I'm going to design your stuff this week but I dont want to get any post-Vegas work done until I get the pre-Vegas work done. Right now all the stuff that's being cut was ordered 2 months ago so I'm getting all caught up before I start anything new.


----------



## fatdaddylv

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 3 2008, 10:07 AM~12045798
> *Yeah he's the new prez of the RO Vegas chapter
> 
> I'm going to design your stuff this week but I dont want to get any post-Vegas work done until I get the pre-Vegas work done.  Right now all the stuff that's being cut was ordered 2 months ago so I'm getting all caught up before I start anything new.
> *


Cool, cool Thats what I was talking to him about, taking over the Vegas Chapter. Congrats to him and your club.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Nov 3 2008, 07:10 PM~12045810
> *Cool, cool Thats what I was talking to him about, taking over the Vegas Chapter. Congrats to him and your club.
> *


Yes well he'll make a much better president and that chapter will thrive now.


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Nov 3 2008, 08:55 AM~12045723
> *What about plexiglass? My homie once had a monster plaque cut out of plexiglass for his display, it was in 4 pieces you just put together.
> *


Absolutely we can make Kut anything especially Plexiglass. So let us know what u had in mind. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Str8crazy80, the bone collector


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 4 2008, 05:00 AM~12051398
> *Absolutely we can make Kut anything especially Plexiglass. So let us know what u had in mind. Peace.  :biggrin:
> *


x2 you can even cut the crust off a PB&J right?


----------



## fatdaddylv

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 4 2008, 06:36 AM~12055071
> *x2  you can even cut the crust off a PB&J right?
> *


Then I'm gonna need 10 PD&J samwiches on wheat with only the bottom and side crust cut off (I like the butter top crust). LOL! I will get at you


----------



## Str8crazy80

LoL


----------



## Str8crazy80

What about a turky sandwiches *diagnal cut


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Nov 4 2008, 05:36 AM~12055071-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2  you can even cut the crust off a PB&J right?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes i can, one day when i'm absolutely bored and not busy i'll cut one for and design it to look like pedals. Actually one of the guys in the class at Flow showed us Cell phone pics of some Birthday cakes he custom cut with the waterjet (all u do i put it on a piece of foam and u turn off the abrasive and cut it with just water only)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2008, 07:21 AM~12055423
> *Then I'm gonna need 10 PD&J samwiches on wheat with only the bottom and side crust cut off (I like the butter top crust).  LOL! I will get at you
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn 10 what u doing training to take out the dude who beat Kobayashi,lol.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Str8crazy80_@Nov 4 2008, 08:01 AM~12055664
> *What about a turky sandwiches *diagnal cut
> *


They already are availabe at ur local 7-11. Companies use them to cut those perfect cuts in sandwiches u see packaged, water leave no mess with bread crumbs and doesn't make bread wet at all.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 4 2008, 07:21 PM~12056282
> *
> They already are availabe at ur local 7-11. Companies use them to cut those perfect cuts in sandwiches u see packaged, water leave no mess with bread crumbs and doesn't make bread wet at all.
> *


ITs like getting into a car accident and getting knocked out of your shoes. The shoes stay in place perfectly even though your ass is thrown 50 feet away :0


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

ANYTHING YET TONYO


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 5 2008, 02:11 AM~12060231
> *ANYTHING YET TONYO
> *


Workin


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 4 2008, 09:39 PM~12061789
> *Workin
> *


lmk when i got the cash


----------



## Str8crazy80

:wave: justdeez I see you


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 4 2008, 08:25 PM~12062425
> *:wave: justdeez I see you
> *


:wave:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 4 2008, 07:48 PM~12061901
> *lmk when i got the cash
> *


AH NICE HOMIE WHEN U GOT THE CASH NO ONE WANTS TO DO ANYTHING AND WENT U DONT GOT FERIA PEOPLE OFFER U A LOT OF STUFF


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Nov 4 2008, 10:52 PM~12062812
> *AH NICE HOMIE WHEN U GOT THE CASH NO ONE WANTS TO DO ANYTHING AND WENT U DONT GOT FERIA PEOPLE OFFER U A LOT OF STUFF
> *


X2


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SADER20+Nov 5 2008, 05:52 AM~12062812-->
> 
> 
> 
> AH NICE HOMIE WHEN U GOT THE CASH NO ONE WANTS TO DO ANYTHING AND WENT U DONT GOT FERIA PEOPLE OFFER U A LOT OF STUFF
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 5 2008, 06:01 AM~12062949
> *X2
> *


I keep getting you two mixed up :around:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 4 2008, 09:10 PM~12063086
> *I keep getting you two mixed up :around:
> *


WHY IF WE AINT THE SAME ONLY CAUSE WE FROM NY .YOUVE DONE BUSINESS WITH ME MORE AND U DONT KNOW ME DAMN.... :banghead: THATS IM DONE WITH TNT :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 4 2008, 11:10 PM~12063086
> *I keep getting you two mixed up :around:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 5 2008, 06:19 AM~12063200
> *:twak:  :buttkick:
> *


I know.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 4 2008, 11:43 PM~12063541
> *I know.
> *


----------



## KrazyKutting

Pedals TNT will make for Clown Confution.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Nov 4 2008, 07:52 PM~12062812
> *AH NICE HOMIE WHEN U GOT THE CASH NO ONE WANTS TO DO ANYTHING AND WENT U DONT GOT FERIA PEOPLE OFFER U A LOT OF STUFF
> *


X3


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 6 2008, 09:54 PM~12080495
> *Pedals TNT will make for Clown Confution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

:around: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 6 2008, 11:54 AM~12080495
> *Pedals TNT will make for Clown Confution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

tonyo ur box is full


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

PM SENT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 7 2008, 06:10 AM~12085195
> *tonyo ur box is full
> *


its clean


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 6 2008, 07:53 PM~12085052
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Glad u like them, wait till u see the quality of the weld on the thread ur gonna trip. Tony what up homie hey man can u please pm ur address to Clown confution, thanks T. Laterz. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

looking good guys


----------



## KrazyKutting

Tony what up homie, heres a hood stick we're making for a Tuner car club .


----------



## TonyO




----------



## Str8crazy80

kool


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Nov 7 2008, 02:34 PM~12088106
> *
> *


Sprocket is cut already


----------



## TonyO

TNT on a past champion.

Forks cut by Krazy Kutting:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 7 2008, 05:23 PM~12093473
> *TNT on a past champion.
> 
> Forks cut by Krazy Kutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice, i'm really feeling the paintd forks. I know alot of peeps don't like em but i like the way it compliments the entire bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Enormous Ranch Sign we kut , welded and had powder coated for a local Ranch owner. Will be also making him a branding iron for his horses out of 1" steel.








Jumbo Car Club plaque we powder coated Chrome for Alfredo and Sergio's c.c. Powder coating will decrease the maintence and prevent easy scratching on plaque. 










Anyone interested in getting a Jumbo Plaque made hit up Tony or myself , theyre made out of 3/16 aluminum (so are real light) and can be powdercoated club colors or polished/chormed. Raw plaques will start at 150.00 . Peace.


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up T, here's a pic of the Belt Buckles we've made. I have to design and make some for a Skate shop that wants some custom ones, so as soon as i do i'll shoot the pics to u. 








Here's the double stacked front lic plates we're making they start out at 60.00 that's finished powdercoat letters or plate and polish oppositte.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 7 2008, 10:56 PM~12096321
> *What up T, here's a pic of the Belt Buckles we've made. I have to design and make some for a Skate shop that wants some custom ones, so as soon as i do i'll shoot the pics to u.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 let me know whats up i want one


----------



## Str8crazy80

:wow:


----------



## TonyO

Bad ass work John :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRider_69

tony wats up with the steering weel?


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Nov 8 2008, 02:54 AM~12097396-->
> 
> 
> 
> let me know whats up i want one
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely, i can make u one out of any logo design u want. Let Tony know. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Nov 8 2008, 07:38 AM~12097776
> *Bad ass work John :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man. Man when u gonna move here so i can teach u how to run the Waterjet? Got a major project delived to our shop i'll shoot u some pics later. Hey ask ur customer with the billet grill what yr his Impala is. thanks man.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 8 2008, 07:54 PM~12098372
> *tony wats up with the steering weel?
> *


Havent done the base yet  I'll get it done soon, been trying to catch up with everything and I know I've had yours on the back burner for a long ass time but I'll get it done


----------



## my daughter bike

how long is the waiting list to get some parts done


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up big T, this is what i get to do in my spare time,lol. Man come December i think i'm gonna take a nice 2day vacation,lol. 









Some ballmilled dumps we made and always keep stock of. 25.00 each.









Custom jackstands we made two days prior to vegas, didn't get them done in time to floss them. 









Me grinding the shit out of a engine block.








Kustom Jag rear end A arms we designed/kut/fabricated in house for Freak Show








Kustom rotors we designed and Kut 








Few murals Freddy Alfaro did at our shop when he was up here for 2days

















Kustom Hydraulic Resovoir Tank we designed/kut/fabricated








Headers we designed /kt/fbrt before and after















they were gold plated after engraving obviously.


----------



## Clown Confusion

:thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

Nice... quick question? why is the stripper missing legs on the headers?


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 9 2008, 02:59 PM~12105404
> *Nice... quick question? why is the stripper missing legs on the headers?
> *


spark plug.....


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 9 2008, 01:19 PM~12105486
> *spark plug.....
> *


U know ur engines Chad. Actually there was a plug (square head) that was interfering. Congrats on the baby man, our little girl is yr and a half and she's my pride and joy so enjoy ur new family member. Peace.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 9 2008, 04:28 PM~12105814
> *U know ur engines Chad. Actually there was a plug (square head) that was interfering. Congrats on the baby man, our little girl is yr and a half and she's my pride and joy so enjoy ur new family member. Peace.
> *


luv the work on Freaky!!

giving me alot of idea...like the window trim oon the inside of mandos truck...

i want that on the outside for m winshield moldings!!


----------



## Str8crazy80

Hey tony I sent you a PM erilyer


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 9 2008, 06:48 PM~12107408
> *luv the work on Freak Show
> 
> giving me alot of idea...like the window trim oon the inside of mandos truck...
> 
> i want that on the outside for m winshield moldings!!
> *




Thanks man. Hey are u gonna be at the Tejano S S or Magnificos. I'll be arriving Thursday evening and gonna meet up with some new friends, let me know if u want to bounce ideas around if u go to Tejano. Laterz. I'm taking my laptop of course so i can whip up a design for u in a heartbeat, just bring ur hard specs. Peace.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 10 2008, 06:40 AM~12108633
> *Hey tony I sent you a PM erilyer
> *


Replied


----------



## my daughter bike

who is johnny


----------



## TonyO

closeup of the display sign on Freak Show. Recognize the design AZ War Chief? :biggrin: 










Show in the back entrance to Stratosphere in Vegas


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

12 days and they still need shipped and plated


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 9 2008, 11:24 PM~12109745
> *closeup of the display sign on Freak Show.  Recognize the design AZ War Chief?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*WHERE'S MY MONEY FOR DESIGNER FEE??? WITHOUT MY CONSENT.  *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 9 2008, 11:34 PM~12109285
> *Thanks man. Hey are u gonna be at the Tejano S S or Magnificos. I'll be arriving Thursday evening and gonna meet up with some new friends, let me know if u want to bounce ideas around if u go to Tejano. Laterz.  I'm taking my laptop of course so i can whip up a design for u in a heartbeat, just bring ur hard specs. Peace.
> *


i will be there sat looks like...i will let you know where im staying...


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

NOTHING SATURDAY,NOTHING TODAY :dunno:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Nov 10 2008, 07:56 PM~12116543
> *NOTHING SATURDAY,NOTHING TODAY  :dunno:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Nov 11 2008, 03:56 AM~12116543
> *NOTHING SATURDAY,NOTHING TODAY  :dunno:
> *


Hopefully tomorrow. Tomorrow will be 7 days. 

ONDALOWPREZ I'll get you going soon, had to deal with some drama at work today


----------



## fatdaddylv

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AMB1800

any newz on that headbadge that was getting recut


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 11 2008, 03:28 AM~12121923
> *Hopefully tomorrow.  Tomorrow will be 7 days.
> 
> ONDALOWPREZ I'll get you going soon, had to deal with some drama at work today
> *


today is something day..no mail..lol


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up T, check out this grill i designed for Our Style c c member.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 11 2008, 09:57 PM~12131293
> *What up T, check out this grill i designed for Our Style c c member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 12 2008, 07:57 AM~12131293
> *What up T, check out this grill i designed for Our Style c c member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KrazyKutting

What it do T-bone? Here's a pic of another gill we designed/kut and had engraved. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

you have any idea where my bike parts are johnny?


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 12 2008, 08:34 PM~12140454
> *you have any idea where my bike parts are johnny?
> *


Wuz up John, yeah man they're in the mail shipped out on Monday. It's all my fault that TNT's orders have been getting shipped late. I didn't cut a bunch of stuff till after Vegas/Seattle and i'm still behind on orders. So i apologize to anyone who TNT has outstanding parts for. I know ur one, Nate was, Chad , AMB100, AZ War Chief, Sader20 was and Tony himself was affected by my being overloaded. So everyone can put the blame on me cause it was me who dropped the ball. DAM It i know that shit ain't cool. Just gotta keep not having days off and no,no,no relaxing for me, pure work. So sorry guys to make it up and see that TNT nor ourselves at Karzicon ever want to lag on u guys we will give discount on future orders placed from the above mentioned, authorized by me. So again i apologize and i'll try and make it up in the future.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 12 2008, 08:41 PM~12140535
> *Wuz up John, yeah man they're in the mail shipped out on Monday. It's all my fault that TNT's orders have been getting shipped late. I didn't cut a bunch of stuff till after Vegas/Seattle and i'm still behind on orders. So i apologize to anyone who TNT has outstanding parts for. I know ur one, Nate was, Chad , AMB100, AZ War Chief, Sader20 was and Tony himself was affected by my being overloaded. So everyone can put the blame on me cause it was me who dropped the ball. DAM It i know that shit ain't cool. Just gotta keep not having days off and no,no,no relaxing for me, pure work. So sorry guys to make it up and see that TNT nor ourselves at Karzicon ever want to lag on u guys we will give discount on future orders placed from the above mentioned, authorized by me. So again i apologize and i'll try and make it up in the future.
> *


You forgot about me :wave:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 12 2008, 08:50 PM~12140644
> *You forgot about me :wave:
> *


What up homie, ur stuff was done long time ago. Just got the green light to take it to polisher and chromer. Polisher first so i can break the tacks welds we set and reweld it completely b4 taking to chromer so he can just dip it and done. But yeah man fuck it order some pedals and i'll give u lil break. Peace. TNT will always have our full support and not gonna let anyone get dissapointed in Tony for stuff that's my fault. Peace.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 12 2008, 08:33 PM~12140441
> *What it do T-bone? Here's a pic of another gill we designed/kut and had engraved.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 12 2008, 08:41 PM~12140535
> *Wuz up John, yeah man they're in the mail shipped out on Monday. It's all my fault that TNT's orders have been getting shipped late. I didn't cut a bunch of stuff till after Vegas/Seattle and i'm still behind on orders. So i apologize to anyone who TNT has outstanding parts for. I know ur one, Nate was, Chad , AMB100, AZ War Chief, Sader20 was and Tony himself was affected by my being overloaded. So everyone can put the blame on me cause it was me who dropped the ball. DAM It i know that shit ain't cool. Just gotta keep not having days off and no,no,no relaxing for me, pure work. So sorry guys to make it up and see that TNT nor ourselves at Karzicon ever want to lag on u guys we will give discount on future orders placed from the above mentioned, authorized by me. So again i apologize and i'll try and make it up in the future.
> *


What were you doing up in Seattle? :dunno:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 12 2008, 10:00 PM~12141503
> *What were you doing up in Seattle?  :dunno:
> *


What up Raul, i went there for a week to Flow corp headquarters to do training for the waterjet. Was frkn beautifull and clean. Asked someone bout no grafitti on the buildings and he said paint don't stick to wet concrete,lol. Yeah man learned alot of helpfull stuff there and networked with some fellow Waterjet Engineers . Met one dude who's gonna show me how to use my machine to cut custom designs in Glass material . So little by little u'll see the progression in stuff we make this machine do. Alright homie i'll be going up to Stockton for Xmas so let me know if u wanna kick it. Laterz.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 12 2008, 10:19 PM~12141736
> *What up Raul, i went there for a week to Flow corp headquarters to do training for the waterjet. Was frkn beautifull and clean. Asked someone bout no grafitti on the buildings and he said paint don't stick to wet concrete,lol. Yeah man learned alot of helpfull stuff there and networked with some fellow Waterjet Engineers . Met one dude who's gonna show me how to use my machine to cut custom designs in Glass material . So little by little u'll see the progression in stuff we make this machine do. Alright homie i'll be going up to Stockton for Xmas so let me know if u wanna kick it. Laterz.
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 12 2008, 10:33 PM~12140441
> *What it do T-bone? Here's a pic of another gill we designed/kut and had engraved.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i had to look at this twice...the inner part thows it off a bit....do you guys do twisted chit


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 12 2008, 09:06 PM~12140881
> *What up homie, ur stuff was done long time ago. Just got the green light to take it to polisher and chromer. Polisher first so i can break the tacks welds we set and reweld it completely b4 taking to chromer so he can just dip it and done. But yeah man fuck it order some pedals and i'll give u lil break. Peace.  TNT will always have our full support and not gonna let anyone get dissapointed in Tony for stuff that's my fault. Peace.
> *


Yea tony was suposed to have designed me some pedals and have them cut some time around the end of aug. I don't think he finished designing them


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 13 2008, 02:40 AM~12143339
> *Yea tony was suposed to have designed me some pedals and have them cut some time around the end of aug. I don't think he finished designing them
> *


That rings a bell. He did send me a pic of the pedals and i told him at the time to hold off cause i wasn't sure (they were for ur tricylcle if i remember correctly) i wasn't sure about how to make them work. But i'm ready now so i'm sure we'll be gettn busy on it. :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 11 2008, 11:36 PM~12127302
> *any newz on that headbadge that was getting recut
> *


x2


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 13 2008, 01:27 AM~12143163
> *i had to look at this twice...the inner part thows it off a bit....do you guys do twisted chit
> *


Showbound what up homie, hey dawg are u the detail police or what man hahah. Yeah u have a good eye, that grill was designed per customer request to mount over his stock grill (i know , iknow but we have to respect customers taste regardless) I would have rathered we just make more slats on grill and eliminate the need for the stock grill. :biggrin: And as far as doing twist chit, what u trying to do get all our secrets out in the open  Me and one of our welders were discussing implementing high twist material into our faced parts, he was the one who was trying to convince me to do it , and i'm lookn at him thinking hell yeah. So give us a month or two we got something brewing upstairs,lol. Peace.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 13 2008, 04:26 AM~12143433
> *x2
> *


Ooops my bad, is cut and needs to be rounded b4 shipping. Holy chit i'm hella slipping. Tony will have it in his hands soon. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 13 2008, 02:25 PM~12143430
> *That rings a bell. He did send me a pic of the pedals and i told him at the time to hold off cause i wasn't sure (they were for ur tricylcle if i remember correctly) i wasn't sure about how to make them work. But i'm ready now so i'm sure we'll be gettn busy on it.  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah you said NO 

Lets finish the current order and then we'll start on the new stuff.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Yes sir. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 13 2008, 07:46 PM~12144732
> *Yes sir.  :biggrin:
> *


Right now I probably have about 10 to 15 pieces I need cut so let me know when the last order is done, send me the invoice and tell me my balance and we can clear that and get started on new work


----------



## Clown Confusion

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 13 2008, 10:20 AM~12145030
> *Right now I probably have about 10 to 15 pieces I need cut so let me know when the last order is done, send me the invoice and tell me my balance and we can clear that and get started on new work
> *


That's my dawg :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 13 2008, 06:31 AM~12143439
> *Showbound what up homie, hey dawg are u the detail police or what man hahah. Yeah u have a good eye, that grill was designed per customer request to mount over his stock grill (i know , iknow but we have to respect customers taste regardless) I would have rathered we just make more slats on grill and eliminate the need for the stock grill.  :biggrin:  And as far as doing twist chit, what u trying to do get all our secrets out in the open    Me and one of our welders were discussing implementing high twist material into our faced parts, he was the one who was trying to convince me to do it , and i'm lookn at him thinking hell yeah. So give us a month or two we got something brewing upstairs,lol. Peace.
> *


my bad g...lol did not mean it in a negative....played tricks with my eyes
when i looked i thought wow thats pretty cool, then noticed it was an overlay.

TWISTED GRILLS!!! :cheesy:


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up T weezy, here's the pics of the Tinkerbell handlebars and the pedals i had welded for u to take to Magnificos. I'm gonna give u at least 6 sets of pedals to take with u up there. I'm gonna get creative with ur Shrek handlebars and design u a krazy center bar to give it some flavor. Peace. 



















































Here's a charm we designed for a rear view mirror on a car to hang. 

















Here's a little sneak peak of the Bike turntables were making. Will post up more pics tomorrow with the link and motor setup. :biggrin: 









This Jose Chavez billet grill with trim ring welded on as well. Aluminum 1"wide 1/8"thick polished all 4 sides with a 1in trim ring welded around perimeter. 

















alright Tmoney, back to work for me. Will be at waterjet shop till 5am. Peace.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 14 2008, 05:02 AM~12149999
> *What up T weezy, here's the pics of the Tinkerbell handlebars and the pedals i had welded for u to take to Magnificos. I'm gonna give u at least 6 sets of pedals to take with u up there.  I'm gonna get creative with ur Shrek handlebars and design u a krazy center bar to give it some flavor. Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a charm we designed for a rear view mirror on a car to hang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little sneak peak of the Bike turntables were making. Will post up more pics tomorrow with the link and motor setup.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Jose Chavez billet grill with trim ring welded on as well. Aluminum 1"wide 1/8"thick polished all 4 sides with a 1in trim ring welded around perimeter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alright Tmoney, back to work for me. Will be at waterjet shop till 5am. Peace.
> *



Everything's lookin good Is that ANOTHER set of pirate bike pedals? :loco:

Yes the turntables will be hot sellers I can already tell, no Mickey Mouse rigged up stuff here, nothin but commercial grade materials :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

LOL, I'll be camping out in line to make sure I'm on top of the new to cut list


----------



## TonyO

I noticed I had some "guests" up in here this morning Wassssuppppp :wave: Keepin it anonymous huh? :scrutinize: alright buddy whatever floats your boat


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 14 2008, 06:51 AM~12154276
> *I noticed I had some "guests" up in here this morning  Wassssuppppp :wave:  Keepin it anonymous huh? :scrutinize:  alright buddy whatever floats your boat
> *


YO TONY O .
IT'S PAULE FROM R.O. BAY AREA !
CALL ME !
NEED TO ASK YOU ABOUT SOMETHING 
FOR THE NEW BIKE I'M BUILDING !
MAYBE YOU CAN FINISH IT OF FOR ME !


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 14 2008, 05:51 PM~12154505
> *YO TONY O .
> IT'S PAULE FROM R.O. BAY AREA !
> CALL ME !
> NEED TO ASK YOU ABOUT SOMETHING
> FOR THE NEW BIKE I'M BUILDING !
> MAYBE YOU CAN FINISH IT OF FOR ME !
> *


Word I'll give you a call after work today.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 14 2008, 08:01 AM~12154565
> *Word I'll give you a call after work today.
> *


KOOL B RO !


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

looking good tony/kk


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 14 2008, 05:41 PM~12159654
> *looking good tony/kk
> *


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up T, check out these plaques we had engraved for some of our customers. 

















Hey i like my new nickname "Johnny Cash" haha. Post up that pic u sent me  Alright T, I'm finally done with that insane project i was cutting so we have Monday-Wednesday to get any and everything u need cut b4 we roll out to TX. Laterz


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 16 2008, 11:41 PM~12176999
> *What up T, check out these plaques we had engraved for some of our customers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey i like my new nickname "Johnny Cash" haha. Post up that pic u sent me    Alright T, I'm finally done with that insane project i was cutting so we have Monday-Wednesday to get any and everything u need cut b4 we roll out to TX. Laterz
> *


NICE CARNAL


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 17 2008, 08:41 AM~12176999
> *What up T, check out these plaques we had engraved for some of our customers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey i like my new nickname "Johnny Cash" haha. Post up that pic u sent me    Alright T, I'm finally done with that insane project i was cutting so we have Monday-Wednesday to get any and everything u need cut b4 we roll out to TX. Laterz
> *



Yeah those are pretty tight he does good work :thumbsup: 

Alright cool I hope you have a big ass box for me so we can start working on new stuff.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Yo i'm delivering it to u on Thursday, cause it's frickn heavy. So yeah i'll b ready for the new wave of stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 17 2008, 06:03 PM~12178665
> *Yo i'm delivering it to u on Thursday, cause it's frickn heavy. So yeah i'll b ready for the new wave of stuff.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Beanerking1

*wassup Tony, guess who will be ROllin soon! Vegas chapter big dog :biggrin: *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Nov 17 2008, 07:26 PM~12179207
> *wassup Tony, guess who will be ROllin soon! Vegas chapter big dog :biggrin:
> *




You movin to Vegas? Say whatup to Mark over there he used to be PHX chap until he moved to Vegas now he's the top dog out there.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Nov 17 2008, 10:26 AM~12179207
> *wassup Tony, guess who will be ROllin soon! Vegas chapter big dog :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## Cruel Intention

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 17 2008, 07:52 PM~12179378
> *:wave:
> *


Whatup


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 17 2008, 10:58 AM~12179411
> *Whatup
> *


Chillin Homie. Everything went well too.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 17 2008, 08:26 PM~12179653
> *Chillin Homie. Everything went well too.
> *


Good to hear.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Wuz up Tmoney, here's another Cad ur boy K K busted out in 2hrs for a customer from VA.


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 17 2008, 09:44 AM~12179335
> *:0
> *


what fool you act like.........................


oh my bad nevermind, hahahahhaaa

just fucking with you KB


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 17 2008, 10:26 AM~12179653
> *Chillin Homie. Everything went well too.
> *


What up player, can't wait to design/kut/engrave ur Grill. Did u see the chingon engraving our engraver does?? It pays to have good business partners cause not only can u rely on them but they ensure u get quality product. :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 17 2008, 02:48 PM~12182092
> *What up player, can't wait to design/kut/engrave ur Grill. Did u see the chingon engraving our engraver does?? It pays to have good business partners cause not only can u rely on them but they ensure u get quality product.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex

Tony here are the Turn tables we are making for you we have 6 in stock now so let us now when you need them. they are 1/2 RPM and can turn up to 350 LBs. The Bearing is a 1" ball bearing housed in a 4 Bolt flanged housing and we have coupled it with a shaft that goes through the bearing and attaches with a 1/4" set screw. The electrical is 110 V and we will add a Toggle switch for ON off and a 5 ft cord.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 16 2008, 10:41 PM~12176999
> *What up T, check out these plaques we had engraved for some of our customers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey i like my new nickname "Johnny Cash" haha. Post up that pic u sent me    Alright T, I'm finally done with that insane project i was cutting so we have Monday-Wednesday to get any and everything u need cut b4 we roll out to TX. Laterz
> *


nice


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

how much are the turntables?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 18 2008, 09:49 AM~12187910
> *how much are the turntables?
> *


$350 including a standard rail. You can get a custom rail for a little more $$ You can get a standard rail with custom pieces bolted or welded on or you could get a full custom cut rail depending on how crazy you wanna go with it.

These turntable motors are industrial type motors used to hold heavy equipment on, they'll hold a load of up to about 500 lbs so it'll hold your bike AND you sitting on it :biggrin: 

The regular ones you can buy from other online sites for bikes cost about $250 but they're much weaker motors and eventually get old and beat up and only hold about 100 lbs or less and that's straining on the motor


----------



## Beanerking1

wassup bRO, how are things on your side?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Nov 19 2008, 12:27 AM~12192601
> *wassup bRO, how are things on your side?
> *


Busy


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 18 2008, 03:02 PM~12192950
> *Busy
> *


i know what you mean bro. keep hustling bRO :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 18 2008, 07:27 AM~12186492
> *Tony here are the Turn tables we are making for you we have 6 in stock now so let us now when you need them. they are 1/2 RPM and can turn up to 350 LBs. The Bearing is a 1" ball bearing housed in a 4 Bolt flanged housing and we have coupled it with a shaft that goes through the bearing and attaches with a 1/4" set screw. The electrical is 110 V and we will add a Toggle switch for ON off and a 5 ft cord.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

how much to do an elite plaque for a necklace pendant?


----------



## Clown Confusion

wats up


----------



## 817Lowrider

heard what happen be safe on the drive.


----------



## LowRider_69

tony any up date?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Nov 22 2008, 07:04 AM~12225952-->
> 
> 
> 
> heard what happen be safe on the drive.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks i'm gonna be going after that shit come monday morning, damn country ass punk ass kid I'll post pics later :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowRider_69_@Nov 22 2008, 08:48 PM~12229391
> *tony any up date?
> *


I'm in Houston this weekend I'm tryin to get it done for you soon I'm finally caught up with other stuff. i know its been a while but it'll be worth it


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 22 2008, 06:50 PM~12231905
> *Thanks i'm gonna be going after that shit come monday morning, damn country ass punk ass kid  I'll post pics later  :angry:
> I'm in Houston this weekend I'm tryin to get it done for you soon I'm finally caught up with other stuff.  i know its been a while but it'll be worth it
> *


HOUSTON :cheesy: I'm gonna be looking for you


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 17 2008, 02:48 PM~12182092
> *
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Str8crazy80

nice meeting you again at the car show tony  time to finish my parts


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 24 2008, 10:32 AM~12240336
> *nice meeting you again at the car show tony  time to finish my parts
> *


Yes sir your quote for the handlebar chrome is coming soon and I'll get started on your pedals in the next batch of parts to be cut.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 25 2008, 01:58 AM~12251466
> *Yes sir your quote for the handlebar chrome is coming soon and I'll get started on your pedals in the next batch of parts to be cut.
> *


thats kool cuz i wanna try have the lil' trike complet by next show season


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 25 2008, 01:17 PM~12251581
> *thats kool cuz i wanna try have the lil' trike complet by next show season
> *


Yeah you should get it done by then no problem. When does the Wego tour start up again? Or are there shows before that first Wego show?


----------



## Beanerking1

:biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 22 2008, 09:50 PM~12231905
> *I'm in Houston this weekend I'm tryin to get it done for you soon I'm finally caught up with other stuff.  i know its been a while but it'll be worth it
> *


Koo homie homegirl has been on my back 4 a while


----------



## Clown Confusion

hows the pedals coming along


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 17 2008, 10:03 AM~12178665
> *Yo i'm delivering it to u on Thursday, cause it's frickn heavy. So yeah i'll b ready for the new wave of stuff.  :biggrin:
> *


CLEAN YOU IN BOX...get at me when you get back

car stuff


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 19 2008, 09:09 PM~12206441
> *how much to do an elite plaque for a necklace pendant?
> *


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Clown confution+Nov 25 2008, 01:12 PM~12254814-->
> 
> 
> 
> hows the pedals coming along
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats up homeboy, will try and cut by tomorrow if not for sure by this wknd. Just got back from a VERY succesfull trip to Odessa Texas and need time to breath and sort all the orders i currently have and took their. So ur pedals will get cut by this wknd. Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 01:25 PM~12254913
> *CLEAN YOU IN BOX...get at me when you get back
> 
> car stuff
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dayum u ain't lying, got back and had 20 new pm's, all peeps inquiring about work. So sorry bout that man. U can go to my topic in Vehicle Parts and leave me posts in regards to CAR parts, send me a pm i cleanud up a bunch of old pm's (all of my homie TonyO ideas and pics he sends me) Was real kool talkn to u and ur homeboys at Tejano, sorry to hear about the mess at the Trophy Presentation. Laterz homie.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 25 2008, 03:42 PM~12256055
> *
> *


Man it will be my honor to do anything for Elite, i defenitly will send u a pm. Thanks.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

Congrats to KrazyKutting!!!
Glad to see you made it home safely!! 

Hopefully next time we can kick it together. 

I talked to T about some stuff he wants to do and you will play an important role in this!!!! Just ask Tony!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting

Senor Tony, what up Big homie. Hey man thanks for stopping by Odessa on ur way home. We just got in a little while ago. And bro i could of stayed the whole week visiting customer that wanted me at their shops , so man were gonna be busy. Straight up man Tejanos was incredible and will make it an annual event. Alright T, i'm gonna spend some time with my family, missed them and will be back in full force tomorrow. Laterz. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Nov 25 2008, 04:19 PM~12256333
> *Congrats to KrazyKutting!!!
> Glad to see you made it home safely!!
> 
> Hopefully next time we can kick it together.
> 
> I talked to T about some stuff he wants to do and you will play an important role in this!!!! Just ask Tony!!!!
> *


Sure will, like i told u after Vegas. Whatever services we can do for u will be special to me so i can't wait. Thanks homie.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 25 2008, 06:16 PM~12256302
> *
> Dayum u ain't lying, got back and had 20 new pm's, all peeps inquiring about work. So sorry bout that man. U can go to my topic in Vehicle Parts and leave me posts in regards to CAR parts, send me a pm i cleanud up a bunch of old pm's (all of my homie TonyO ideas and pics he sends me) Was real kool talkn to u and ur homeboys at Tejano, sorry to hear about the mess at the Trophy Presentation. Laterz homie.
> *


hahha...it gets like that sometimes...hehehhee

pm'd ya what i need


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 25 2008, 11:12 PM~12254814
> *hows the pedals coming along
> *


Got youur money order, they should be getting cut soon.


----------



## sureñosbluez

:wave: :wave: :wave: QUE ONDA KRAZYKUTTING  :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 25 2008, 09:45 AM~12252925
> *Yeah you should get it done by then no problem.  When does the Wego tour start up again?  Or are there shows before that first Wego show?
> *


theirs always shows befor wego. also trying to git in the lowrider mag. when its all done


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Nov 7 2008, 02:34 PM~12088106
> *
> *


Yo Adrian!

Your sprocket will be done soon!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

LIES! You told me it was already cut.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Nov 26 2008, 06:20 PM~12262622
> *LIES! You told me it was already cut.
> *


:twak: Don't make me roll you down that hill in Vegas.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 26 2008, 09:49 AM~12262873
> *:twak:  Don't make me roll you down that hill in Vegas.
> *




:0 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

happy thanksgiving tnt


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 26 2008, 08:49 AM~12262873
> *:twak:  Don't make me roll you down that hill in Vegas.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 25 2008, 11:12 PM~12254814
> *hows the pedals coming along
> *


UPDATE: Your pedals were cut. The threads need to be welded and they'll be ready to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 26 2008, 11:53 PM~12271820
> *UPDATE:  Your pedals were cut.  The threads need to be welded and they'll be ready to go. :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Beanerking1

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

:wave:


----------



## fatdaddylv

Hope you had a good Thanksgiving! I finally took my lazy azz out today and sent you the fundge for the new parts. Sorry it took me so long. Thank you again!


----------



## LowRider_69

pls tell me u got the base drawn up or cut... :/


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv+Nov 29 2008, 02:41 AM~12283203-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you had a good Thanksgiving! I finally took my lazy azz out today and sent you the fundge for the new parts. Sorry it took me so long. Thank you again!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Word
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowRider_69_@Nov 29 2008, 10:38 AM~12286599
> *pls tell me u got the base drawn up or cut... :/
> *


I'm throwin some designs around but nothing's matching. Do you have a pic of her bike? Does it have any kind of graphics I can go by to base the design off of?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 30 2008, 02:40 AM~12293129
> *Word
> I'm throwin some designs around but nothing's matching.  Do you have a pic of her bike?  Does it have any kind of graphics I can go by to base the design off of?
> *


I got a few more designs I did. :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 30 2008, 04:40 AM~12293129
> *Word
> I'm throwin some designs around but nothing's matching.  Do you have a pic of her bike?  Does it have any kind of graphics I can go by to base the design off of?
> *


her bike is a stock bike now dude its been a long as time since she had a moded bike


----------



## mandoemex

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 25 2008, 01:12 PM~12254814
> *hows the pedals coming along
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 30 2008, 11:04 PM~12299462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i'm comming along next batch i hope :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 30 2008, 11:04 PM~12299462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:  nice i like


----------



## Clown Confusion

when are u going to send it


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 1 2008, 09:43 AM~12301192
> *when are u going to send it
> *


when he gits off the computer


----------



## Cruel Intention

Wuz up TonyO. Hey my wife is picking up that order you placed on Saturday.


----------



## fatdaddylv

:wave: :wave: :wave: Did you notice on the pic of the sign I sent you, it has TNT on it? Whats good Homie 2009 looking to be a great year for Bikes and TNT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention+Dec 3 2008, 03:43 AM~12316155-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wuz up TonyO. Hey my wife is picking up that order you placed on Saturday.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fatdaddylv_@Dec 3 2008, 09:14 PM~12323625
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  Did you notice on the pic of the sign I sent you, it has TNT on it? Whats good Homie 2009 looking to be a great year for Bikes and TNT
> *


Yes sir I appreciate it



Lowrider69 I haven't forgotten about you I'll get you soon on tha part!


----------



## Str8crazy80

cough did you ever git the chrome quote cough cough!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up T, take a guess at what ur homie Krazy Kutting is cadding for u. 










Man straight up this file is by far the funnest yet, cause i used to be a huge fan of this cartoon. So u know i'm going all out on this Cad/Kut. Laterz.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 5 2008, 08:21 AM~12341177
> *cough did you ever git the chrome quote cough cough!!!
> *


I used them to carve the turkey last week. How about gravy plating? its cheap and if you get hungry at a show you can lick your handlebars :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

I might cut my toung


----------



## TonyO

Not just a fabricator


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 5 2008, 09:36 PM~12349491
> *Not just a fabricator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You get a cookie


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 5 2008, 10:36 PM~12349491
> *Not just a fabricator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i believe that requires some kind of hands on, as well as some power tools, actual construction to achieve that status.  :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 5 2008, 10:25 PM~12349991
> *i believe that requires some kind of hands on, as well as some power tools, actual construction to achieve that status.   :biggrin:
> *


x2. in the mechanical engineering world, you are what is known as a manufacturing liason


----------



## sureñosbluez

QUE ONDA JOHNNY CONOSES ESTA TROKA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 6 2008, 06:42 AM~12349559
> *You get a cookie
> *


Chocolate Chip? :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 5 2008, 09:36 PM~12349491
> *Not just a fabricator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nerd :|


----------



## fatdaddylv

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 5 2008, 09:36 PM~12349491
> *Not just a fabricator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats why you been so quiet and I aint seen you on here lately!!!! I'm just waiting to hear some good news


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Dec 8 2008, 11:05 PM~12369002
> *Thats why you been so quiet and I aint seen you on here lately!!!! I'm just waiting to hear some good news
> *


I haven't checked today's mail yet so there's a possibility hno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 8 2008, 08:58 PM~12367990
> *nerd :|
> *


:twak:


----------



## LowRider_69

...................................?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv+Dec 8 2008, 11:05 PM~12369002-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why you been so quiet and I aint seen you on here lately!!!! I'm just waiting to hear some good news
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No news
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowRider_69_@Dec 9 2008, 05:25 AM~12372806
> *...................................?
> *


No news



:tears:


----------



## LowRider_69

.....


----------



## KrazyKutting

What T-money, here's a few parts i cut for u. Keep up the good work man and lookn forward to doing the new parts we talked about. Also i'm starting to make parts for u out of Aluminum so if peeps want to have them engraved they can get that deep rich engraving and their a hella of alot lighter than steel. Alright T enjoy.

Here's the Optimus Primus, the rim i tested on is a 16" so they'll look dope on the 20".

















Here's Lisa n Omar forks for their bad ass trike. Da Kross is ill. 

















last but not least here's AZ war chief sprocket (kut twice cause i lost it, my bad)









The ride in the background is a 31 chevy that were rebuilding. So u see with the 63 , 31 and 87monte we're workn on ur boy ain't just chilln kickn back trying to figure out how to not stay bored. So my bad if i can't chat as much just got hella work..... thanks to u as well. Peace homie.


----------



## TonyO

Damn excellent work as always 

Hell yeah those Optimus Prime forks came out bad ass without any engraving required :thumbsup:

Yeah I like Lisa's forks that cross is bad ass and I'm sure Adrian will love the sprocket :thumbsup:

Now we just have to cut Lowrider69's sprocket and we'll be caught up with just about everyone and ready to take on more work.


----------



## fatdaddylv

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 9 2008, 12:07 AM~12375728
> *
> Now we just have to cut Lowrider69's sprocket and we'll be caught up with just about everyone and ready to take on more work.
> *


Don't forget bout my stuff man


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Dec 9 2008, 09:51 AM~12376177
> *Don't forget bout my stuff man
> *


You and Lowrider69 are at the top of the list now.


----------



## fatdaddylv

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 9 2008, 01:01 AM~12376267
> *You and Lowrider69 are at the top of the list now.
> *


phew had me nervious there for a minute. School been keeping you busy?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Dec 9 2008, 08:48 PM~12378807
> *phew had me nervious there for a minute. School been keeping you busy?
> *


Yes sir 

Your Hbars are already drawn up so I just have to get them cut and the grips welded and all that.


----------



## Clown Confusion

any news


----------



## fatdaddylv

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 9 2008, 12:21 PM~12379120
> *Yes sir
> 
> Your Hbars are already drawn up so I just have to get them cut and the grips welded and all that.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Sounds good my Friend!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF+Nov 26 2008, 06:20 PM~12262622-->
> 
> 
> 
> LIES! You told me it was already cut.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sprocket Shipped today
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Clown confution_@Dec 9 2008, 09:28 PM~12379198
> *any news
> *


Pedals Shipped today


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 9 2008, 12:01 AM~12376267
> *You and Lowrider69 are at the top of the list now.
> *


cough cough


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 8 2008, 11:00 PM~12375641
> *What T-money, here's a few parts i cut for u. Keep up the good work man and lookn forward to doing the new parts we talked about. Also i'm starting to make parts for u out of Aluminum so if peeps want to have them engraved they can get that deep rich engraving and their a hella of alot lighter than steel. Alright T enjoy.
> 
> Here's the Optimus Primus, the rim i tested on is a 16" so they'll look dope on the 20".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Lisa n Omar forks for their bad ass trike. Da Kross is ill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last but not least here's AZ war chief sprocket (kut twice cause i lost it, my bad)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ride in the background is a 31 chevy that were rebuilding. So u see with the 63 , 31 and 87monte we're workn on ur boy ain't just chilln kickn back trying to figure out how to not stay bored. So my bad if i can't chat as much just got hella work..... thanks to u as well. Peace homie.
> *


all them parts are bad ass :thumbsup: by the way whats up with my beltbuckles :happysad:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 11 2008, 12:59 PM~12398170
> *cough cough
> *


Yours is only chorme its easy, theirs needs to be cut still.  Yours is an extra service we're providing :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

wassup tony-o, how is shit in your neighborhood bRO? things are good here just getting this chapter off the ground :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Dec 12 2008, 02:53 AM~12403385
> *wassup tony-o, how is shit in your neighborhood bRO? things are good here just getting this chapter off the ground :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

A bro i need a hood orderment made i'll send you the design!


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 5 2008, 08:36 PM~12349491
> * just a dork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 12 2008, 08:47 AM~12407264
> *
> *


Don't be hatin because we got some of the baddest parts around. :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

u mean krazzy kutter does and nobodys hatting middle man mike lol wots the answer to number 10 pal


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 12 2008, 09:08 AM~12407578
> *u mean krazzy kutter does and nobodys hatting middle man mike lol wots the answer to number 10 pal
> *


KrazyKutting cuts for TNT and himself. TNT handles the bike side of the house while he handles bigger and better things in the car world. I suppose you have a quarter million $ in equipment in your back yard cutting parts day and night too? So you can truely say you cut everything yourself? :dunno:


----------



## RO-BC

umm actually no i dont but the good thing is i do goto where its being cut and actually do work to buddy ya know get dirty cut myself and sweat in the heat something u will never know collector chris


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

kids settle down :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 12 2008, 06:07 AM~12409632
> *kids settle down :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha hell no let them battle it out. i think for christmas i will buy them some incredible hulk boxing gloves and set them both loose :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 11 2008, 07:51 AM~12398615
> *Yours is only chorme its easy, theirs needs to be cut still.    Yours is an extra service we're providing  :biggrin:
> *


I was talking about my pedals sir!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

Got my sprokect. I laughed on how you spelled my last name.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Dec 13 2008, 12:08 AM~12413258
> *Got my sprokect. I laughed on how you spelled my last name.
> *


sorry


----------



## Beanerking1

:biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Damn Tony, sucks to see ur topic turn into a Jerry Springer script. Damn i should just flood ur topic with more pics and Cads and just kut u a bunch of parts so peeps can enjoy pics not wack ass garbage talk, whatever bro i can't wait to give u the new computer i told u we bought for u with the Flow software so u can spend time Cading n not yapping. Yo homie there's alot of kool as people/customers that i tell u check ur topic out that are guests and when they see little kid stuff they ask what the deal is . So do me a favor Tony don't waste ur precious time on responding to retarded comments. We talkd before homie, just keep ur eye on the prize and let dudes who want to pop off focus on popping off. We'll keep doing real things and making parts cause once again ur dealing with partners that own their machines and shops and don't front like a bunch of pretenders. Alright T here a few Cads i told u about. I have more to show u later. Peace.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 13 2008, 04:52 AM~12419224
> *Damn Tony, sucks to see ur topic turn into a Jerry Springer script. Damn i should just flood ur topic with more pics and Cads and just kut u a bunch of parts so peeps can enjoy pics not wack ass garbage talk, whatever bro i can't wait to give u the new computer i told u we bought for u with the Flow software so u can spend time Cading n not yapping.  Yo homie there's alot of kool as people/customers that i tell u check ur topic out that are guests and when they see little kid stuff they ask what the deal is . So do me a favor Tony don't  waste ur precious time on responding to retarded comments.  We talkd before homie, just keep ur eye on the prize and let dudes who want to pop off focus on popping off. We'll keep doing real things and making parts cause once again ur dealing with partners that own their machines and shops and don't front like a bunch of pretenders. Alright T here a few Cads i told u about. I have more to show u later. Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U SHOULD MORE PICZ AND CADS CAMARADA


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 13 2008, 10:08 AM~12420065
> *U SHOULD MORE PICZ AND CADS CAMARADA
> *


Ur right carnal, that's why most people log on to layitlow in the first place is to see what's coming out in the game or to show what they've done. Every topic pretty much starts off with someone showing or posting pics of their work so i agree 100 percent. Topics should be positive bits of information and reflections of the person who started it. I invite everyone to take a look at our topic in Vehicle Parts. There is not one bullshit comment of us bickering with a customer let alone a homeboy of ours. Even our competion will go on there and give us props and we do the same to them cause u have to know how to give RESPECT to get it. So i ain't saying Tony is innocent, just that moving forward we can't have this type of "he said, she said" b/s going on. And yeah we notice how everytime Tony steps out of his topic to someone new one or someones else peeps are blasting him for whatever he says, and we understand that but peeps gotta know that we are 100 percent committed to TonyO and as long as that's the case he's gonna have access to our technology (which we havn't even fully displayed what our capabilities are) and our LOYAL support. Alright T sorry for the novel, i'm just really fed up with having to read drama homie, let's leave that to the females who have a strangle hold on that market. Peace.


----------



## Clown Confusion

more pics :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

hows it going im likeing the parts ur making


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 13 2008, 11:31 AM~12420202
> *Ur right carnal, that's why most people log on to layitlow in the first place is to see what's coming out in the game or to show what they've done. Every topic pretty much starts off with someone showing or posting pics of their work so i agree 100 percent. Topics should be positive bits of information and reflections of the person who started it. I invite everyone to take a look at our topic in Vehicle Parts. There is not one bullshit comment of us bickering with a customer let alone a homeboy of ours. Even our competion will go on there and give us props and we do the same to them cause u have to know how to give RESPECT to get it. So i ain't saying Tony is innocent, just that moving forward we can't have this type of "he said, she said" b/s going on. And yeah we notice how everytime Tony steps out of his topic to someone new one or someones else peeps are blasting him for whatever he says, and we understand that but peeps gotta know that we are 100 percent committed to TonyO and as long as that's the case he's gonna have access to our technology (which we havn't even fully displayed what our capabilities are) and our LOYAL support. Alright T sorry for the novel, i'm just really fed up with having to read drama homie, let's leave that to the females who have a strangle hold on that market. Peace.
> *


NETA THERES A LOT OF DUDES HERE THAT NEED TO TAKE SHIT SERIOUS


----------



## KrazyKutting

Here's some pics for u guys to peep of a few cars in our shop. 

This one is a video but i need to ask Tony to show me how to make it work, it's a Master Rides navigator and we did a krazy ass suicide door and krazy split hood with two accuators switch controlled. 


This is a 63 that came to our shop to get Kandied/Patterened out and Mando is gettin down on. Bad ass multi pattern/flake/marbelized. Will post more pics of this ride, we are gonna do A-Z on this ranfla. Yeah that's are paint booth we had remodeled by the way. 

















Will keep postin pics I PROMISE, have some big ass surprises for the 09 yr starting in January we will unveil what we have been workn on for TonyO. Straight Up Tony thanks again for the profesional way in which u carry urself with us and do the same here with ur peeps bro. We appreciate the timely manner in which u pay ur bills, never have excuses and are very punctual. So u keep ordering i'll keep hooking u up for ur personal projects, Peace.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 13 2008, 10:47 AM~12420275
> *Here's some pics for u guys to peep of a few cars in our shop.
> 
> This one is a video but i need to ask Tony to show me how to make it work, it's a Master Rides navigator and we did a krazy ass suicide door and krazy split hood with two accuators switch controlled.
> 
> 
> This is a 63 that came to our shop to get Kandied/Patterened out and Mando is gettin down on. Bad ass multi pattern/flake/marbelized. Will post more pics of this ride, we are gonna do A-Z on this ranfla. Yeah that's are paint booth we had remodeled by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will keep postin pics I PROMISE, have some big ass surprises for the 09 yr starting in January  we will unveil what we have been workn on for TonyO. Straight Up Tony thanks again for the profesional way in which u carry urself with us and do the same here with ur peeps bro. We appreciate the timely manner in which u pay ur bills, never have excuses and are very punctual. So u keep ordering i'll keep hooking u up for ur personal projects, Peace.
> *


nice work buddy


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 13 2008, 11:47 AM~12420275
> *Here's some pics for u guys to peep of a few cars in our shop.
> 
> This one is a video but i need to ask Tony to show me how to make it work, it's a Master Rides navigator and we did a krazy ass suicide door and krazy split hood with two accuators switch controlled.
> 
> 
> This is a 63 that came to our shop to get Kandied/Patterened out and Mando is gettin down on. Bad ass multi pattern/flake/marbelized. Will post more pics of this ride, we are gonna do A-Z on this ranfla. Yeah that's are paint booth we had remodeled by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will keep postin pics I PROMISE, have some big ass surprises for the 09 yr starting in January  we will unveil what we have been workn on for TonyO. Straight Up Tony thanks again for the profesional way in which u carry urself with us and do the same here with ur peeps bro. We appreciate the timely manner in which u pay ur bills, never have excuses and are very punctual. So u keep ordering i'll keep hooking u up for ur personal projects, Peace.
> *


  NICE PAINT JOB KEEP POSTING PAINT JOBS NICE WORK SERIO


----------



## KrazyKutting

Thanks fellas, wait till u guys trip on the krazy ass parts we're doing for some big R.O. heavy hitters. Insane.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 13 2008, 10:59 AM~12420325
> *Thanks fellas, wait till u guys trip on the krazy ass parts we're doing for some big R.O. heavy hitters. Insane.
> *


 :0 cant wait


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 13 2008, 08:50 PM~12420293
> * NICE PAINT JOB KEEP POSTING PAINT JOBS NICE WORK SERIO
> *


x2 Those patterns are bad ass :thumbsup:

Thanks for all the work you guys have done for me Johnny. Without KrazyKutting TNT would still be stuck waiting 6 months for some guy to plasma cut lesser quality parts in his back yard who charges double price for everything :nosad:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 13 2008, 01:52 PM~12419224
> *Damn Tony, sucks to see ur topic turn into a Jerry Springer script. Damn i should just flood ur topic with more pics and Cads and just kut u a bunch of parts so peeps can enjoy pics not wack ass garbage talk, whatever bro i can't wait to give u the new computer i told u we bought for u with the Flow software so u can spend time Cading n not yapping.  Yo homie there's alot of kool as people/customers that i tell u check ur topic out that are guests and when they see little kid stuff they ask what the deal is . So do me a favor Tony don't  waste ur precious time on responding to retarded comments.  We talkd before homie, just keep ur eye on the prize and let dudes who want to pop off focus on popping off. We'll keep doing real things and making parts cause once again ur dealing with partners that own their machines and shops and don't front like a bunch of pretenders. Alright T here a few Cads i told u about. I have more to show u later. Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Word I'm just gonna ignore the hate and BS that goes on. Its sad how people have to try to bait me to get me going. They prod me like a bull and then cry and moan when I call them out on the truth and they try to deny everything :uh: 

That's alright once I get that laptop I'll be doing more CAD work and send you clean files that are ready to cut.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

i need someone to ship my seatpost back asap please :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 6 2008, 06:36 AM~12349491
> *Not just a fabricator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Update:

Participation Units 7-10: 100.00 (out of 100.00)


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 13 2008, 04:51 PM~12422305
> *Word I'm just gonna ignore the hate and BS that goes on.  Its sad how people have to try to bait me to get me going.  They prod me like a bull and then cry and moan when I call them out on the truth and they try to deny everything  :uh:
> 
> That's alright once I get that laptop I'll be doing more CAD work and send you clean files that are ready to cut.
> *



LET THE BIKE DO THE TALKING........WHAT TILL 09 TONY!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Tony what up buddy, hey man sorry i wuz busy on Sunday, drove up to LA to drop off some merch and pick some stuff up. Here a few pics of what i can show u, other stuff is for x-files project,lol. Man i have to show u some of the engraved plaques up close so u can see how deep they are on steel. Also Speedy told me tell u said thank u for all the parts u've sent him and he's takn good care of us. C man it pays too have long term business partners that know how to do business properly. Alright T, talk to u later. Peace. 










































Never get enough of this bad lady


















Here's the homie's Brent carriage, dude has got some bad ass rides in his backyard









Alright guys enjoy. Peace.


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 13 2008, 11:47 AM~12420275
> *Here's some pics for u guys to peep of a few cars in our shop.
> 
> This one is a video but i need to ask Tony to show me how to make it work, it's a Master Rides navigator and we did a krazy ass suicide door and krazy split hood with two accuators switch controlled.
> 
> 
> This is a 63 that came to our shop to get Kandied/Patterened out and Mando is gettin down on. Bad ass multi pattern/flake/marbelized. Will post more pics of this ride, we are gonna do A-Z on this ranfla. Yeah that's are paint booth we had remodeled by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will keep postin pics I PROMISE, have some big ass surprises for the 09 yr starting in January  we will unveil what we have been workn on for TonyO. Straight Up Tony thanks again for the profesional way in which u carry urself with us and do the same here with ur peeps bro. We appreciate the timely manner in which u pay ur bills, never have excuses and are very punctual. So u keep ordering i'll keep hooking u up for ur personal projects, Peace.
> *


NICE HOOD  CHINGON PAINT JOB CARNAL


----------



## TonyO

Damn that carriage is bad ass. Did Mando paint that?

That's some bad ass engraving :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

Nice to see new work instad of pages and pages of nothing but TTT, LOL, Chillin, Check out my bologna sammich :cheesy: 


:roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion

how long would it take for the pedals to get here


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 16 2008, 05:45 PM~12443755
> *how long would it take for the pedals to get here
> *


You should get them soon they were shipped the same day as AZ War Chief's sprocket. The mail is slow this time of year be patient.


----------



## Clown Confusion

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 15 2008, 07:26 PM~12439141
> *Nice to see new work instad of pages and pages of nothing but TTT, LOL, Chillin, Check out my bologna sammich  :cheesy:
> :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up Tony, hey man ur buddy Johnny graduated from Flow Cad already and now i'm workn on getting my skills refined with SolidWorks 09' so give me a little time i'll have it down pact soon. These are some A Arms that we designed and are gonna kut/fabricate out of 1/2" steel and have fully engraved to be two toned. Pretty soon we'll be able to show serious customers what they're entire car/bike will look like if they bring it to us. Talk to u later T gotta go work on the steering wheels we're busting out with. Peace. 



























By the way hurry up and send me a bike frame to do kustomize for u. We've been bouncing some ideas around and can't wait to surpise u with what we're coming up with. Peace.


----------



## Beanerking1

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 16 2008, 09:18 PM~12445317
> *What up Tony, hey man ur buddy Johnny graduated from Flow Cad already and now i'm workn on getting my skills refined with SolidWorks 09' so give me a little time i'll have it down pact soon. These are some A Arms that we designed and are gonna kut/fabricate out of 1/2" steel and have fully engraved to be two toned. Pretty soon we'll be able to show serious customers what they're entire car/bike will look like if they bring it to us. Talk to u later T gotta go work on the steering wheels we're busting out with. Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way hurry up and send me a bike frame to do kustomize for u. We've been bouncing some ideas around and can't wait to surpise u with what we're coming up with. Peace.
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 16 2008, 12:18 PM~12445317
> *What up Tony, hey man ur buddy Johnny graduated from Flow Cad already and now i'm workn on getting my skills refined with SolidWorks 09' so give me a little time i'll have it down pact soon. These are some A Arms that we designed and are gonna kut/fabricate out of 1/2" steel and have fully engraved to be two toned. Pretty soon we'll be able to show serious customers what they're entire car/bike will look like if they bring it to us. Talk to u later T gotta go work on the steering wheels we're busting out with. Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way hurry up and send me a bike frame to do kustomize for u. We've been bouncing some ideas around and can't wait to surpise u with what we're coming up with. Peace.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 REAL NICE HOMIES


----------



## fatdaddylv

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 16 2008, 12:18 PM~12445317
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That chit is crazy and looks hella nice!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 16 2008, 12:18 PM~12445317
> *What up Tony, hey man ur buddy Johnny graduated from Flow Cad already and now i'm workn on getting my skills refined with SolidWorks 09' so give me a little time i'll have it down pact soon. These are some A Arms that we designed and are gonna kut/fabricate out of 1/2" steel and have fully engraved to be two toned. Pretty soon we'll be able to show serious customers what they're entire car/bike will look like if they bring it to us. Talk to u later T gotta go work on the steering wheels we're busting out with. Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way hurry up and send me a bike frame to do kustomize for u. We've been bouncing some ideas around and can't wait to surpise u with what we're coming up with. Peace.
> *


nice.  looks like someone learned how to render.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 16 2008, 12:18 PM~12445317
> *What up Tony, hey man ur buddy Johnny graduated from Flow Cad already and now i'm workn on getting my skills refined with SolidWorks 09' so give me a little time i'll have it down pact soon. These are some A Arms that we designed and are gonna kut/fabricate out of 1/2" steel and have fully engraved to be two toned. Pretty soon we'll be able to show serious customers what they're entire car/bike will look like if they bring it to us. Talk to u later T gotta go work on the steering wheels we're busting out with. Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way hurry up and send me a bike frame to do kustomize for u. We've been bouncing some ideas around and can't wait to surpise u with what we're coming up with. Peace.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Beanerking1

just a quick question on those a arms are they cut low enough in the center for the cylinder. if they are for a juiced ride. i know my cadi arms are cut way down and they are extended at the ears too. just wondering. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Dec 12 2008, 10:25 AM~12410626
> *hahahaha hell no let them battle it out. i think for christmas i will buy them some incredible hulk boxing gloves and set them both loose :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Beanerking1

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Dec 17 2008, 03:00 AM~12448412
> *just a quick question on those a arms are they cut low enough in the center for the cylinder. if they are for a juiced ride. i know my cadi arms are cut way down and they are extended at the ears too. just wondering. :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir thy can be cut to match your existing A Arm specs. Just send your old ones so we can match them up perfectly for a custom fit like what you need.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

nice parts


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 16 2008, 10:39 PM~12451969
> *nice parts
> *


x2


----------



## KrazyKutting

Thanks guys we really appreciate the positive response we've been getting and u guys will see a whole line of these to start busting out for customers as well as our own cars. Also the kreativity doesn't stop there we still have some ill stuff up our sleeves, there's just not enough time in the day to bust out quick enough. So we'll keep trying to stay ahead of the game and are thankfull for ur support. Peace.


----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## RO-BC

call me


----------



## KrazyKutting

Wuz up Tony n Taco. Can't wait for the new stuff that were gonna work on together homies. Alright Tony thanks for the refferrals on the work , again can't tell u enough how much i appreciate it T. Here's a few pics.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 11 2008, 09:42 PM~12406330
> *A bro i need a hood orderment made i'll send you the design!
> *


Hey tony if you want me can make this on our CNC Mill machine. we are not using them that much right now.


----------



## RO-BC

i cant waite either big things for our new big thing


----------



## RO-BC

just to let everyone know i am going to rejoin forces with tntmetalworkz. the reason why i am making this move is because the idea of puting more then one creative mind together gives us more crazy ideas beyond anyones imagination. tony and i have been good friends for years and years and to be competing against each other really isn't fair for either of us. i also wanna say the lil conversation we had with each other the other day on layitlow was completly uncalled for even thow it was started off as fun and games. 

so now you guys all know this is my move that im going to make and it will be a good one. so start placing orders. im gonna be designing stuff left and right.

ttt for tntmetalworkz


----------



## TonyO

x2 TNT is back 2 years later to continue what we started which is bringing everybody quality custom parts they deserve at a price sure to help out everyone from the homies to the big ballers. Bike parts, car parts, display pieces, plaques, signs, belt buckles.... hit us up for anything you need.


----------



## TonyO

For the few people I still owe parts for all I can say is be patient you'll get your stuff soon I just need some time.


----------



## RO-BC




----------



## TonyO

If you want Taco's designs, my designs, KrazyKutting's designs or your own design hit us up. From single part orders to complete bike builds we can get it done. We can get engraving and plating done as well so don't be scared dont let your pride get in the way if you want something hit us up or if you want to stay anymous then make a fake name and order it through there. I know a lot of people hate and want to order something but they dont want to look like a jerk. Hey orders are orders parts are parts so have your homie place the order, it don't matter as long as you get what you want.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Nice, we're real excited at Karzicon about the decision to join together with both u guys. We are currently workn right now in the shops to finish TNT's first of many rims that we will be offering. As well as complete set of matching parts from forks to sprocket,handlebars etc. So please lets all put ego and pride aside and support two talented individuals who are passionate and anxious to bring the lowriding bike game to a new level. Also get ready for machined milled parts to be offered exclusivly through TNT. Alright Taco N Tony we are extremely happy to have u two together as one and Taco u're gonna trip when u come by the shops with Tony and see how nice of a setup we have and come ready to learn some tricks of the trade with our welders who are gonna give u some great tips. Tony N Taco TNT will grow into a successfull company with ur guys focus and our resources so we have two weeks for 08 to end let's go out with a bang. Peace homies.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 20 2008, 07:26 PM~12485107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just to let everyone know i am going to rejoin forces with tntmetalworkz. the reason why i am making this move is because the idea of puting more then one creative mind together gives us more crazy ideas beyond anyones imagination. tony and i have been good friends for years and years and to be competing against each other really isn't fair for either of us. i also wanna say the lil conversation we had with each other the other day on layitlow was completly uncalled for even thow it was started off as fun and games.
> 
> so now you guys all know this is my move that im going to make and it will be a good one. so start placing orders. im gonna be designing stuff left and right.
> 
> ttt for tntmetalworkz
> *


now i can get my handlebars 2 look good


----------



## mandoemex

Hey Johnny you going to post up the Aluminum Rims we worked on for TNT. or you just gonna make tony wait ?


----------



## RO-BC

we gunna blow dis shit uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup ok im out for the night see yall tomorrow


----------



## RO-BC

i can be reached at 714-404-0242 if i dont pick up then leave a message who you are where you from and what parts you want made


----------



## KrazyKutting

New 20" Rimz all aluminum for lightweigt purpose. Option 1. one piece Option 2. three piece with two stacked offsets (like lisa trike cross) on each side of sillouhette. Any plating(gold or chrome or two tone available) or kolor combination(paint, powdercoating,transparant powder coating,murals also) Engraving is also available on any part. Note: the one inch housing for bearings of the front and back wheels are being machined and will be installed on tuesday also aluminum.


----------



## LowRider_69

DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
NICE WORK !!!!


----------



## LowRider_69

just one question how much?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 20 2008, 07:26 PM~12485107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just to let everyone know i am going to rejoin forces with tntmetalworkz. the reason why i am making this move is because the idea of puting more then one creative mind together gives us more crazy ideas beyond anyones imagination. tony and i have been good friends for years and years and to be competing against each other really isn't fair for either of us. i also wanna say the lil conversation we had with each other the other day on layitlow was completly uncalled for even thow it was started off as fun and games.
> 
> so now you guys all know this is my move that im going to make and it will be a good one. so start placing orders. im gonna be designing stuff left and right.
> 
> ttt for tntmetalworkz
> *


 :0


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 20 2008, 06:26 PM~12485107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just to let everyone know i am going to rejoin forces with tntmetalworkz. the reason why i am making this move is because the idea of puting more then one creative mind together gives us more crazy ideas beyond anyones imagination. tony and i have been good friends for years and years and to be competing against each other really isn't fair for either of us. i also wanna say the lil conversation we had with each other the other day on layitlow was completly uncalled for even thow it was started off as fun and games.
> 
> so now you guys all know this is my move that im going to make and it will be a good one. so start placing orders. im gonna be designing stuff left and right.
> 
> ttt for tntmetalworkz
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Dec 21 2008, 01:53 PM~12490106
> *just one question how much?
> *


X2 
ALSO ARE U DOING SPINNERS ?????????


----------



## hotstuff5964

nice to see yall both got the sand out of your vaginas :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 21 2008, 02:48 PM~12490073
> *New 20" Rimz all aluminum for lightweigt purpose. Option 1. one piece Option 2. three piece with two stacked offsets (like lisa trike cross) on each side of sillouhette.  Any plating(gold or chrome or two tone available) or kolor combination(paint, powdercoating,transparant powder coating,murals also) Engraving is also available on any part. Note: the one inch housing for bearings of the front and back wheels are being machined and will be installed on tuesday also aluminum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking real good bro


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 20 2008, 09:39 PM~12486323
> *Nice, we're real excited at Karzicon about the decision to join together with both u guys. We are currently workn right now in the shops to finish TNT's first of many rims that we will be offering. As well as complete set of matching parts from forks to sprocket,handlebars etc. So please lets all put ego and pride aside and support  two talented individuals who are passionate and anxious to bring the lowriding bike game to a new level. Also get ready for machined milled parts to be offered exclusivly through TNT. Alright Taco N Tony we are extremely happy to have u two together as one and Taco u're gonna trip when u come by the shops with Tony and see how nice of a setup we have and come ready to learn some tricks of the trade with our welders who are gonna give u some great tips. Tony N Taco TNT will grow into a successfull company with ur guys focus and our resources so we have two weeks for 08 to end let's go out with a bang. Peace homies.
> *


hey, you never got back with me on the belt buckles


----------



## Str8crazy80

hey, tony after Christmas i got the rest of your money and sorry i couldnt git it to you all at once like i planned


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*+Dec 22 2008, 03:50 AM~12492028-->
> 
> 
> 
> X2
> ALSO ARE U DOING SPINNERS ?????????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not doing spinners yet. We're working on pricing right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2008, 01:09 PM~12496523
> *hey, you never got back with me on the belt buckles
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're just starting to get into doing those so we'll be into the belt buckle market soon too. Hit me up with the idea of what you wanted.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Str8crazy80_@Dec 22 2008, 01:12 PM~12496526
> *hey, tony  after Christmas i got the rest of your money and sorry i couldnt git it to you all at once like i planned
> *


That's fine bro just let me know when you're gonna send it out.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 22 2008, 10:13 AM~12496050
> *looking real good bro
> *


----------



## KrazyKutting

Tony n Taco wuz up fellas. Hey i forgot to mention that we will be making spinners an option as well, as soon as we finish having the bearings machined we will post up the pics. Also i have some other kool ideas to set off the rims. So we'll talk about those later. Hey try and plan on both u guys coming and staying at my house/shops the weekend of Jan 16th -Jan 19th, i'll be back from Texas by then and that way i can make arrangements to have my top welder here for the weekend, he usually only works M-F. Also Tony i saw ur parts last night when i went to Palm Springs and they are coming out hella nice. Ur gonna owe me homie,lol. :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

okalie dokalie


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 22 2008, 09:28 PM~12498344
> *Tony n Taco wuz up fellas. Hey i forgot to mention that we will be making spinners an option as well, as soon as we finish having the bearings machined we will post up the pics. Also i have some other kool ideas to set off the rims. So we'll talk about those later. Hey try and plan on both u guys coming and staying at my house/shops the weekend of Jan 16th -Jan 19th, i'll be back from Texas by then and that way i  can make arrangements to have my top welder here for the weekend, he usually only works M-F. Also Tony i saw ur parts last night when i went to Palm Springs and they are coming out hella nice. Ur gonna owe me homie,lol.  :biggrin:
> *


word that's the weekend I was going to plan on coming out anyway because of the holiday so that'll give Saturday night, all day Sunday, and part of Monday.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 22 2008, 01:28 PM~12498344
> *Tony n Taco wuz up fellas. Hey i forgot to mention that we will be making spinners an option as well, as soon as we finish having the bearings machined we will post up the pics. Also i have some other kool ideas to set off the rims. So we'll talk about those later. Hey try and plan on both u guys coming and staying at my house/shops the weekend of Jan 16th -Jan 19th, i'll be back from Texas by then and that way i  can make arrangements to have my top welder here for the weekend, he usually only works M-F. Also Tony i saw ur parts last night when i went to Palm Springs and they are coming out hella nice. Ur gonna owe me homie,lol.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## Clown Confusion

:nicoderm:


----------



## TonyO

TTT :angry:


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up T again thanks for the referrals homie. Don't know where we'd be with out u man. :biggrin: Alright bro here's some more stuff ur partner's been workn on. Obviously anyone interested in any thing here can contact Tony or Taco for pricing. Peace. 


















































Here's some pics of some Aarms we're doing for a customers kustom suspension, will post up pics of entire suspension as we fabricate it. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 24 2008, 08:40 AM~12513222
> *What up T again thanks for the referrals homie. Don't know where we'd be with out u man.  :biggrin:  Alright bro here's some more stuff ur partner's been workn on. Obviously anyone interested in any thing here can contact Tony or Taco for pricing. Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some pics of some Aarms we're doing for a customers kustom suspension, will post up pics of entire suspension as we fabricate it.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks brother always nice doing business with real businessmen moving forward doing bigger and better things instead of taking steps backward and pulling shady things to make yourself look good. I feel sorry for peeps like that its sad :nosad:

Oh well we're doing good and blowing up that's the point of doing business.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## KrazyKutting

Wuz up Tony, here are a few Cad file i'm gettn ready to kut. 7days left in 08 so should get bout 20 or so more Cad files done by then. Want to hit 09 hard and fast. 










Here's some pedals and Rimz i designed. I'll kut the pedals out later tonight.


----------



## sureñosbluez

MERRY CHRISTMAS TNT METAL WORKS


----------



## TonyO

Merry Christmas from TNT


----------



## Str8crazy80

Merry christmas!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 26 2006, 04:58 AM~6823770
> *Welcome one and all.  Taco (ROBC) and Tony (TonyO) introduce to you on this day a new business that will rock the competitve sport of Lowrider Bicycles.  Laser cut or "faced" parts available to you at a competitive price!
> 
> Start thinking of your designs.  We will begin with forks, sissybars, steering wheels, and fender braces.
> 
> PM Either RO-BC or myself for prices.  Parts will be available 4-5 weeks after you place your order and make your payment.
> 
> We already have 8 fork designs available at hand, you've already seen two (Blade and Enforcer).  This week I will be posting other designs and taking orders.
> 
> These parts will be 1/4" thick steel.  These are strong enough to ride but meant for show.
> 
> I invite other part builders and distributors to hit us up for distribution.
> 
> 
> *


Happy 2 year anneversary TNT. From the first dumbass reply to my original post to whatever the future brings. We'ce ridden many waves and will continue to bring out top notch parts at affordable prices


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 25 2008, 03:50 PM~12525310
> *Merry Christmas from TNT
> *


merry christmas bro....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 23 2008, 06:36 AM~12506169
> *
> *


HAVE YOU TOOK PICS OF THE GIRLS FRAME OF MINE YET bRO ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

HAPPY NEW YEAR !


----------



## fatdaddylv

Happy Holidays TNT


----------



## Str8crazy80

Happy new years guys


----------



## mandoemex

To very very properouse new Years for TNT. last year is gone and 2009 Promises to be a great Year. Happy new years everyone.


----------



## TonyO

Happy New Year everyone!  

2009 promises to be a good year with new projects, new parts, and better prices.


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 1 2009, 03:06 AM~12575652
> *Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> 2009 promises to be a good year with new projects, new parts, and better prices.
> *



:biggrin: I got a good deal right before the new year came in.


----------



## LowRider_69

... hapy new year

any up dates on my parts?


----------



## LowRider_69

PM SENT


----------



## LowRider_69

PM SENT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jan 5 2009, 04:33 AM~12604794
> *PM SENT
> *


replied


----------



## RO-BC

SUP TONY READY FOR A WEEKEND OF WORK BRO???????? WAIT TILL U SEE WOT I GOT UP MY SLEEVE THIS SHIT IS GONNA TAKE US TO ANOTHER LEVEL BELIEVE THAT I CAN HEAR THE OOOOOOOOOOOOOO'S AND AHHHHHHHHHHH'S TTT
KABOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Cruel Intention

RECEIVED MY TINY BOX TODAY. THANKS


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 8 2009, 03:18 AM~12636136
> *RECEIVED MY TINY BOX TODAY. THANKS
> *


I hope you like them


----------



## gizmo1

ey tony do you sell stock parts n shit too?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Jan 8 2009, 09:52 AM~12640256
> *ey tony do you sell stock parts n shit too?
> *


Yeah I have an FNR account. What do you need?


----------



## gizmo1

im looking to get a complete 16'' trike nothing twisted...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Jan 8 2009, 10:04 AM~12640352
> *im looking to get a complete 16'' trike nothing twisted...
> *


I think FNR only sells trike kits for 20" but you can still put 16" frame and wheels on it. 

For a plain bare bones 16" trike you're going to have to buy a plain 16" complete bike plus trike conversion kit plus extra wheel and tire. Total you're looking at about $425 shipped


----------



## Str8crazy80

did you ever git the rest of the money i sent to you tony, you never replied telling me you did


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 8 2009, 12:19 PM~12640947
> *did you ever git the rest of the money i sent to you tony, you never replied telling me you did
> *


Yes sir I did sorry for not mentioning it, it was over the holidays and stuff but I'm going to KrazyKutting's shop next weekend and I'll give it to him then and we'll get your stuff over to the plater.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2009, 06:40 AM~12641255
> *Yes sir I did sorry for not mentioning it, it was over the holidays and stuff but I'm going to KrazyKutting's shop next weekend and I'll give it to him then and we'll get your stuff over to the plater.
> *


get my seat post


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 9 2009, 01:17 AM~12644651
> *get my seat post
> *


ok


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

ok i want my stuff now that i pay for already member......


----------



## LowRider_69

?....?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*+Jan 10 2009, 03:42 AM~12656072-->
> 
> 
> 
> ok i want my stuff now that i pay for already  member......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowRider_69_@Jan 10 2009, 03:54 AM~12656167
> *?....?
> *


Guys how many times have I been saying I'm going to KrazyKutting's shop on the 17th to work on parts that I need to get done? :uh:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 10 2009, 11:47 AM~12662043
> *Guys how many times have I been saying I'm going to KrazyKutting's shop on the 17th to work on parts that I need to get done?  :uh:
> *


yeap but my sprocket its already cut :uh: u forgett it in youre car remember.i just need my new 16 handlebars no 20 inch no more


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 10 2009, 11:06 PM~12662879
> *yeap but my sprocket its already cut  :uh: u forgett it in youre car remember.i just need my new 16 handlebars no 20 inch no more
> *


I'll ship the sprocket with the handlebars.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

ill pm you my design for 16 inch handlebars


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 12 2009, 01:55 AM~12671509
> *ill pm you my design for 16 inch handlebars
> *


yes sir please pm it to me.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

meh


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2009, 06:40 AM~12641255
> *Yes sir I did sorry for not mentioning it, it was over the holidays and stuff but I'm going to KrazyKutting's shop next weekend and I'll give it to him then and we'll get your stuff over to the plater.
> *


kool


----------



## TWEEDY

great work guys :thumbsup:


----------



## the bone collector

Hey Tony clean your PM Box heres the news paper Ad that will be running in the Courier as well as here and wherever you want one. ..........If you want in on the radio let me know it will be taped on friday and can be aired by next week......... I'll send you the pdf file I need your work addy It's on Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwww!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jan 14 2009, 06:49 AM~12696673
> *Hey Tony clean your PM Box heres the news paper Ad  that will be running in the Courier as well as here and wherever you want one. ..........If you want in on the radio let me know it will be taped on friday and can be aired by next week......... I'll send you the pdf file I need your work addy It's on Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwww!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice brotha I like it. Very professional :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jan 13 2009, 09:49 PM~12696673
> *Hey Tony clean your PM Box heres the news paper Ad  that will be running in the Courier as well as here and wherever you want one. ..........If you want in on the radio let me know it will be taped on friday and can be aired by next week......... I'll send you the pdf file I need your work addy It's on Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwww!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAYMNNNN!!!!!!!!!!



yo tonyo I got about 3 set done bro. Ill try and knock out a few more this week. Let me know what I can get.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 14 2009, 08:21 AM~12698052
> *DAYMNNNN!!!!!!!!!!
> yo tonyo I got about 3 set done bro. Ill try and knock out a few more this week. Let me know what I can get.
> *


Word. Hit me up with what you want. Send me the design cuz I'm going to KrazyKutting's shop this weekend.


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 13 2009, 11:56 PM~12696778
> *Very nice brotha I like it.  Very professional :thumbsup:
> *


 Thanks  ..........I guess if you place a half page it goes into 2 newpapers automaticly either way it will be in The Courier and The Gleaner and the other spots :thumbsup: ..............I'm on it Homie


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jan 14 2009, 08:39 PM~12701594
> *Thanks    ..........I guess if you place a half page it goes into 2 newpapers automaticly either way it will be in The Courier and The Gleaner  and the other spots  :thumbsup: ..............I'm on it Homie
> *


Sounds good. Very nice brotha very nice. 

Good way to avoid all the little duffle bag boys trying to scam and sham on the true market.  Its better to be the Walmart of the industry than the Factory 2 U or Big Lots selling the scraps others wouldnt buy.


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats ur email


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jan 13 2009, 09:49 PM~12696673
> *Hey Tony clean your PM Box heres the news paper Ad  that will be running in the Courier as well as here and wherever you want one. ..........If you want in on the radio let me know it will be taped on friday and can be aired by next week......... I'll send you the pdf file I need your work addy It's on Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwww!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 5 2009, 04:09 PM~12613456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUP TONY READY FOR A WEEKEND OF WORK BRO???????? WAIT TILL U SEE WOT I GOT UP MY SLEEVE THIS SHIT IS GONNA TAKE US TO ANOTHER LEVEL BELIEVE THAT I CAN HEAR THE OOOOOOOOOOOOOO'S AND AHHHHHHHHHHH'S  TTT
> KABOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
> *


Wuz up Tony N Taco, yeah man it's gonna be a very productive weekend. Can't wait to have u guys at our shops workn on them 2projects and kreating new ones. Also Tony make sure u leave room in ur ride to take the new computer we got for u and get plenty of sleep cause ur gonna be Cadding and drawing all weekend as well as doing some welding. It's gonna be a great weekend for TNT, hope u guys are as excited as i am. Tony i'm ready to hand over the reigns on all Cadding and let u design all our plaques,charms,bikeparts and other items that i get requested on layitlow. I need to focus on the kustom suspensions and high end kustomers so yeah man i'm teaching u alllll my tricks on Cadding and ur gonna take ur game to a whole new leve. Peace homies. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 15 2009, 02:01 AM~12704309
> *Wuz up Tony N Taco, yeah man it's gonna be a very productive weekend. Can't wait to have u guys at our shops workn on them 2projects and kreating new ones. Also Tony make sure u leave room in ur ride to take the new computer we got for u and get plenty of sleep cause ur gonna be Cadding and drawing all weekend as well as doing some welding. It's gonna be a great weekend for TNT, hope u guys are as excited as i am. Tony i'm ready to hand over the reigns on all Cadding and let u design all our plaques,charms,bikeparts and other items that i get requested on layitlow. I need to focus on the kustom suspensions and high end kustomers so yeah man i'm teaching u alllll my tricks on Cadding and ur gonna take ur game to a whole new leve. Peace homies.  :biggrin:
> *


A lot of training, work, and skill going on this weekend.


----------



## Beanerking1

wassup fellas how is shit on your end? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jan 15 2009, 02:56 AM~12704891
> *wassup fellas how is shit on your end? :biggrin:
> *


good


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

SO WHEN U WORKING ON MY DESIGNS.SO I COULD LET U KNOW WHEN I SENT THE MONEY .


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 15 2009, 03:17 AM~12705098
> *SO WHEN U WORKING ON MY DESIGNS.SO I COULD LET U KNOW WHEN I SENT THE MONEY .
> *


Not until Saturday.

The sooner you send the $$ the sooner you get the parts.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

THAT AINT TRUE THE SOONER I SENT THE MONEY THE LATER I GET MY PARTS :biggrin: .BUT SHOW ME THE CADZ.AND DONT FORGET THE RIMZ WE TALKED ABOUT.


----------



## Str8crazy80

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats crackin tonyo. Hey I sent you a email from work yesterday. I cant get to my work email right now so pm me about it when you can.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 15 2009, 11:23 PM~12714138
> *whats crackin tonyo. Hey I sent you a email from work yesterday. I cant get to my work email right now so pm me about it when you can.
> *


PM Sent


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 15 2009, 02:39 PM~12714250
> *PM Sent
> *


Good looking out TonyO


----------



## Str8crazy80

:wave:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 14 2009, 05:36 PM~12705279
> *Not until Saturday.
> 
> The sooner you send the $$ the sooner you get the parts.
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 17 2009, 05:06 AM~12727402
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


I'll get you this weekend brotha. Tomorrow I go to the shop and learn how to run the machines, the CAD, all the ins and outs of the shop.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 16 2009, 09:46 PM~12729677
> *I'll get you this weekend brotha.  Tomorrow I go to the shop and learn how to run the machines, the CAD, all the ins and outs of the shop.
> *


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

post up the design of those bars before you cut them


----------



## KrazyKutting

Dayum Tony, yo homie after this weekend u'll be too damn busy to worry bout what anyone else is doing or saying in their respective topics. I better not see u posting up in anyone elses topic or i'm gonna send u allllll my files that need to be Caded,lol. Seriously though ur gonna be in charge of sending me all bike parts (even from stuff i get from shows and people that are building cars and want bikes for their kids) Alright man get to work.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 16 2009, 11:46 PM~12729677
> *I'll get you this weekend brotha.  Tomorrow I go to the shop and learn how to run the machines, the CAD, all the ins and outs of the shop.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KrazyKutting

*New Price List for 09 starting today Jan 17th. 

FORKS (3/16TH" STEEL) $100.00
SISSYBARS (3/16TH" STEEL) $90.00
SPROCKETS (1/8TH" STEEL) $30.00
HANDLEBARS (3/16TH"STEEL, KNURLED CENTER BAR,WELDED GRIPS,(WELDED GUSSETS WILL BE OPTIONAL) AS WELL AS SETTING H.B. PLATES AT AN ANGLE TO GIVE BUTTERFLY EFFECT, AND YES SAME HIGH QUALITY WELDS) $150.00

CROWNS (1/8TH" STEEL,WILL BEND AT APPROPRIATE SPEC) $40.00
STEERING WHEELS (3/16TH" STEEL, WILL BEND AT APPROPRIATE SPEC) $50.00
PEDALS (1/2" STEEL , WITH WELDED THREADS) $95.00
WHEEL TRIMS (14GAUGE STEEL) $140.00 FOR SET OF FOUR
FENDER BRACES (14GAUGE STEEL) $70.00 A PAIR
AXLE COVERS (14GAUGE STEEL) $80.00 SET OF FOUR
SEAT POST (1/2" STEEL) $50.00
SEAT PANS (3/16TH" STEEL, WELDED MOUNTING BRACKET) $90.00
CRANKS (1/2" KUSTOM DESIGN WELDED ON STOCK CRANK THREAD) $125.00
TRAINING WHEELS (1/2" STEEL AND RUBBER TIRE AND MOUNTING ARM) $150.00
TURNTABLES $350.00
RIMZ (ALUMINUM 3/8TH" THICK) $350.00 FOR SET OF TWO (OTHER STYLES AVAILABLE, DOUBLE STACKED,SPINNERS AND OFFSET BILLET LOOK)

ALL PRICES ARE FOR RAW METAL (PLATING,ENGRAVING,MURALS,POWDERCOATING AND PAINT AVAILABLE ALL IN HOUSE AT KARZICON)

ALSO WE AT KARZICON IN CONJUNCTION WITH TNT WILL BE OFFERING MOLDED KUSTOM KUT FRAMES, PLATING, ENGRAVING, MURALS AND PAINT. PRICING WILL VARY ON AMOUNT OF DETAIL AND PARTICULAR SPECS .


*


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 17 2009, 08:53 PM~12736663
> *Dayum Tony, yo homie after this weekend u'll be too damn busy to worry bout what anyone else is doing or saying in their respective topics. I better not see u posting up in anyone elses topic or i'm gonna send u allllll my files that need to be Caded,lol. Seriously though ur gonna be in charge of sending me all bike parts (even from stuff i get from shows and people that are building cars and want bikes for their kids)  Alright man get to work.
> *



Always with a good attitiude. I like your way of buseness


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 18 2009, 12:25 AM~12738142
> *Always with a good attitiude. I like your way of buseness
> *


What's up Gilly, simon carnal. I definetly enjoy what i do and respect the homies i have so i feel it shows when i do business with people. But thanks carnal for the kind words, sorry i couldn't get a hold of u sooner been busy with major car builds and have been going back and forth to Texas. But after this weekend everyone should benefit from Karzicon having TNT becoming thee official partner and them handling all the kustom bike needs. Talk to u later, by the way tell Carlos from Salas that his parts will get done this weekend if u talk to him. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Also by next week we're gonna announce the list of fellow representatives that anyone can contact or purchase parts from. We will be selecting a group of individuals to help us offer our product and who represent what we inspire to be, which is a great company who provide affordable quality product with great customer service. TNT to thee top. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Here is the first batch of parts that we kut today, many many more to come. Will post more pics tomorrow of TonyO's adventure here at Karzicon. Wus real impressed with how fast Tony caught on with Cading so i am confident that by Monday he will be able to handle all future Cad work.

All these pedals are 1/2"steel designed with a little help from me by TonyO. Enjoy. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 











































































































Every single thing we make is a one of a kind design and kut. There will be no two of nothing here at TNT. Also any pedal design can inspire forks,handlebars etc.


----------



## luxuriousloc's




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

Nice shit......


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

NICE DESIGNS


----------



## Str8crazy80

Nice. On a side note tony forgot about my pedals I guess


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

any updates on NightCrawler Tony?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Looking good. I would like to be one of the official designers for tnt if we can come to an agreement.l LMK if your interested tony. LMK if you got them designs I sent you this morning. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Jan 18 2009, 10:30 PM~12740483-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. On a side note tony forgot about my pedals I guess
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sir I'm working on them tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2009, 01:27 AM~12741606
> *any updates on NightCrawler Tony?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NightCrawlers parts are gonna wait for a couple months, I have other things in the works right now.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Jan 19 2009, 01:32 AM~12741635
> *Looking good. I would like to be one of the official designers for tnt if we can come to an agreement.l LMK if your interested tony.  LMK if you got them designs I sent you this morning. :biggrin:
> *


I'll hit you up. Your parts are being cut tonight


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 18 2009, 11:34 PM~12745244
> *I'll hit you up.  Your parts are being cut tonight
> *


----------



## tempest

thats shizz is looking tight...looking forward to getting some parts from you guys....and seeing you here in az..


----------



## Cruel Intention

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LIL PHX, Cruel Intention


SO WHO IS GOING TO WIN HOMIE?

STEELERS OR ARIZONA


----------



## RO-BC

dope shit tony dope ass shit


----------



## TonyO

I want to thank KrazyKutting (Johnny) and Mando for showing me around the shop, teaching me how to use FlowPath, teaching me how to run the machine, introducing me to their bad ass welder, teaching me how to prep metal for welding... I'll let the pics speak for themselves. They're extremely cool people who not only offered me coffee and tea after my 4 hour drive but breakfast, lunch, and dinner too. Hospitality AZ style  

TonyO and KrazyKutting Cadding it up










TonyO Cadding:










Grim reaper style


----------



## TonyO

CNC Machine where they knock out some bad ass ball milling and machining










Lathe


----------



## TonyO

Running the waterjet to cut out my own parts:


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 20 2009, 05:54 PM~12763334
> *Running the waterjet to cut out my own parts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That shit feels tight huh! Getting to cut your own parts. I know that feeling.


----------



## TonyO

Prepping some pedals for the welder



















Diamond tank for a bike: :0


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 20 2009, 05:55 PM~12763346
> *Prepping some pedals for the welder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diamond tank for a bike:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Me being a SAFETY & COMPLIANCE Manager for my company, I have to say "You are fired for unsafe working conditions n improper tools." lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 21 2009, 02:55 AM~12763344
> *That shit feels tight huh! Getting to cut your own parts. I know that feeling.
> *


Hell yes there's nothing like doing your own parts and doing your own work rather than going to 3rd, 4th, and 5th parties. At TNT everything is done in house with the quality and craftsmanship people deserve for the low prices they're paying. We don't just "say" we can do it, we actually do it.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 21 2009, 02:57 AM~12763373
> *Me being a SAFETY & COMPLIANCE Manager for my company, I have to say "You are fired for unsafe working conditions n improper tools." lol
> *


Trust me there is no better tool for the job  This way the ends come out clean, descaled, and perfect for the welder to TIG the thread so there's no bubbles or other flaws when he does his thing.


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 20 2009, 05:57 PM~12763377
> *Hell yes there's nothing like doing your own parts and doing your own work rather than going to 3rd, 4th, and 5th parties.  At TNT everything is done in house with the quality and craftsmanship people deserve for the low prices they're paying.  We don't just "say" we can do it, we actually do it.
> *



I hear that. I cut my sons parts the other day n it was like a whole different aspect towards the lifestyle we have. Thanks to my homie JUSTDEEZ, I couldnt of done it with out him and his MAD CAD SKILLS


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 20 2009, 05:58 PM~12763397
> *Trust me there is no better tool for the job   This way the ends come out clean, descaled, and perfect for the welder to TIG the thread so there's no bubbles or other flaws when he does his thing.
> *


 :uh: I was talking about the grinder with no guard. bro!


----------



## TonyO

Shop pics. I forgot how big he said the facility was but they're expanding:


----------



## Cruel Intention

PM SENT


----------



## TonyO

KrazyKutting loading up some 3/16" material for handlebars at 2 AM:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 20 2009, 05:51 PM~12763308
> *I want to thank KrazyKutting (Johnny) and Mando for showing me around the shop, teaching me how to use FlowPath, teaching me how to run the machine, introducing me to their bad ass welder, teaching me how to prep metal for welding... I'll let the pics speak for themselves.  They're extremely cool people who not only offered me coffee and tea after my 4 hour drive but breakfast, lunch, and dinner too.  Hospitality AZ style
> 
> TonyO and KrazyKutting Cadding it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TonyO Cadding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grim reaper style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think i recognized those cad forks.... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Cruel Intention

PM SENT


----------



## TonyO

Barrels that filter the sand from the water


----------



## TonyO

Waterjet powering through 1/2" thick steel










USB plug into the machine










Used sheet. We cut all those pedals in one night:


----------



## TonyO

Some cool looking scraps I took home:










Str8Crazy80's pedals. These have to be drilled out down the center to slide onto the peg for his trike. Nothing was conventional on that trike! Those were the most outside the box thinking we've had to do:


----------



## TonyO

More pedals we cut out on Sunday night. Look at the quality of those welds:










These dollar sign pedals are already sold sorry along with Str8crazy80 but all the others are for sale. We did these to build up an inventory. We now have all 16 sets of the pedals we cut this weekend in stock ready for sale $95 plus shipping on all sets of pedals


----------



## TonyO

Me at the CNC:










Me at the Lathe:


----------



## TonyO

Shop members. From left to right: New Hire for bodywork and prepping, Mando, TonyO, KrazyKutting, Jose new hire for hydros, paint, and prep, Roger the bad ass welder that does up all my pedals and handlebars


----------



## TonyO

Handlebars we cut this weekend.

2 sets for OndaLow BC members, set for Juangotti, and a set just to make them:


----------



## TonyO

Cutting Handlebars out at the waterjet:


----------



## RollinBlue

me likes!!!


----------



## TonyO

These two are for OndaLow BC Members:










Juangotti's handlebars yes they'll get grips:










Butterfly style and 30 degree angled


----------



## TonyO

TNT's corner of the shop










Check out these A Arms they're working on. Look at the quality and craftsmanship of the welds :around:


----------



## TonyO

Mando's ride gettin worked on.










Inside the paint booth


----------



## TonyO

Royal Flush RO Ride in the shop for some upgrades


----------



## TonyO

At the machine, red line shows the pattern the waterjet follows to cut the part out, it starts off with the cut outs in the center then the rest


----------



## TonyO

Customer Build project


----------



## TonyO

Threads we use for our pedals:


----------



## TonyO

Check out all the finished pedals this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 20 2009, 06:47 PM~12763923
> *
> These two are for OndaLow BC Members
> 
> Butterfly style and 30 degree angled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE SHITTTT


----------



## TonyO

Bicycle tanks available as well


----------



## TonyO

TNT Parts and Projects

The girl's frame on the left is a frame a customer sent us to redo and make crazy for them. The center is my Pirate Bike street frame going for new paint, and the blue is another customer project.











Look at the massive flake Mando shot on this frame:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

needs more flake tony


----------



## luxuriousloc's

tony the way you repping yourself now makes people want to buy shit from you fuck all that hating shit..keep up the good work bro...when i get shit straighten out i will hit you up about what we talked about :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jan 21 2009, 05:29 AM~12764977
> *tony the way you repping yourself now makes people want to buy shit from you fuck all that hating shit..keep up the good work bro...when i get shit straighten out i will hit you up about what we talked about :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## charger24

daMN IT CRAZY ON SEEING THE PROCESS EVERYTHING THAT IT GOES THROUGH TO GET CUT AND EVERYTHING !!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK !!!


----------



## LowRider_69

that shop looks like its busy : :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

kool shit tony-o

those guys run a real clean, professional shop.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69+Jan 21 2009, 06:40 AM~12765823-->
> 
> 
> 
> that shop looks like its busy : :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got your steering wheel designed, it should be cut very soon
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot$tuff5964_@Jan 21 2009, 06:42 AM~12765852
> *kool shit tony-o
> 
> those guys run a real clean, professional shop.
> *


Thanks a lot :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

Look at the high quality welds. TIG is the way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 20 2009, 11:44 PM~12765888
> *Got your steering wheel designed, it should be cut very soon
> Thanks a lot :thumbsup:
> *


koo....can u pm me the design :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jan 21 2009, 07:05 AM~12766176
> *koo....can u pm me the design :biggrin:
> *


I'll have to get it to you tomorrow


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 21 2009, 12:12 AM~12766281
> *I'll have to get it to you tomorrow
> *


ok koo :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 20 2009, 05:01 PM~12763438
> *:uh:  I was talking about the grinder with no guard. bro!
> *


Emilio, come on homie i ain't ever seen a shop have a guard on their grinders. Thats guys named Duncan that have to put on a full body armored suit to use a grinder, not these roughnecks,lol. Just messin with u homie. Hey i need to talk to u bout ur caddy's grill so hit me up when u get a chance. I'll be going back to Texas again probably this weekend to pick up another customer's ride so hit me up maybe we can meet up. Laterz. :biggrin: 


Yeah Tony, we had a great time having u at the shops and workn with us. Thanks for all the input in the designs and instruction on making ur parts. We would never have been able to produce the quality bike parts without ur guidance :thumbsup: Now get busy on all the Cads we need drawn up so we can improve our turnaround time, then we'll be bulletproof. Also i am renegoitating our chrome list contract so we can provide much better prices on chrome as well. Will obviously keep u posted. Oh yeah and how could i forget thanks for the investment in Karzicon, u defenitly secured urself a good piece of the pie. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: show-bound, KrazyKutting


:wave: 
nice operation johnny!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

did you do my bars?


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 20 2009, 09:29 PM~12766532
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: show-bound, KrazyKutting
> :wave:
> nice operation johnny!
> *


Que onda Sam, thanks man wouldn't be possible without Mando. N of course we never really had plans on doing bike parts we were gonna focus on Cars only, but obviously Tony had been talkn to Mando for a while and finally convinced us to do it as a business and hell yeah it's exceeded our expectations. So keep giving us time and we'll keep improving on designs and quality. Me and Tony we're talkn bout making parts with the CNC ball mill like u suggested but are still probably 6months away. Need to learn how to program on Mastercam real good b4 we try and make billet bike parts. For now b lookn out for "billet type" parts that we'll b designing and fabricating with the waterjet and more of the stacked look. By the way on of the koolest things bout Karzicon is we only do LOWRIDER lifestyle projects from kustomizing cars, bikes, plaques etc we don't do any insurance work or get any foot traffic, it's all word of mouth so thanks for the support Sam. Peace. Hey whenever ur ready hit me up man. Also tell Rocky that we're waitn to do whatever project they need for his clubs project. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 20 2009, 11:45 PM~12766754
> *Que onda Sam, thanks man wouldn't be possible without Mando. N of course we never really had plans on doing bike parts we were gonna focus on Cars only, but obviously Tony had been talkn to Mando for a while and finally convinced us to do it as a business and hell yeah it's exceeded our expectations. So keep giving us time and we'll keep improving on designs and quality. Me and Tony we're talkn bout making parts with the CNC ball mill like u suggested but are still probably 6months away. Need to learn how to program on Mastercam real good b4 we try and make billet bike parts. For now b lookn out for "billet type" parts that we'll b designing and fabricating with the waterjet and more of the stacked look. By the way on of the koolest things bout Karzicon is we only do LOWRIDER lifestyle projects from kustomizing cars, bikes, plaques etc we don't do any insurance work or get any foot traffic, it's all word of mouth so thanks for the support Sam. Peace. Hey whenever ur ready hit me up man. Also tell Rocky that we're waitn to do whatever project they need for his clubs project. :biggrin:
> *


already g...rockys recouping from an illness...you know whats up! 

with cnc ball mill, it will be game over!


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 20 2009, 04:57 PM~12763377
> *Hell yes there's nothing like doing your own parts and doing your own work rather than going to 3rd, 4th, and 5th parties.  At TNT everything is done in house with the quality and craftsmanship people deserve for the low prices they're paying.  We don't just "say" we can do it, we actually do it.
> *


GOOD TO HEAR THAT YOU GUYS ARE DOING GOOD HOMIE , CANT WAIT TO DO BUSINESS WITH YOU GUYS AGAIN , 

IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU IN VEGAS , CANT WAIT TO GO TO THE SHOP  


BY THE WAY ILL BE DOING SOME OF THE SALES HERE IN CALI CANT WAIT TO HELP YOU GUYS IN YOUR BUSINESS  THANKS JOHNY


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 21 2009, 07:34 AM~12766612
> *did you do my bars?
> *


Sorry bro I didnt get to them this weekend. I will be doing a lot of CAD work that is 10x better than Visio and will be able to get things cut faster than before so don't give up hope, your bars are still on my To Do list.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 21 2009, 08:40 AM~12767464
> *GOOD TO HEAR THAT YOU GUYS ARE DOING GOOD HOMIE , CANT WAIT  TO DO BUSINESS WITH YOU GUYS AGAIN ,
> 
> IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU IN VEGAS , CANT WAIT TO GO TO THE SHOP
> BY THE WAY ILL BE DOING SOME OF THE SALES HERE IN CALI CANT WAIT TO HELP YOU GUYS IN YOUR BUSINESS      THANKS JOHNY
> *


Whatup Turtle :wave: Hell yeah glad to have you on board as a TNT distributor. I don't expect you to be jockin "Team TNT" on all your stuff or nothin but hey do your thing man f*** what they lookin at


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 20 2009, 10:40 PM~12767464
> *GOOD TO HEAR THAT YOU GUYS ARE DOING GOOD HOMIE , CANT WAIT  TO DO BUSINESS WITH YOU GUYS AGAIN ,
> 
> IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU IN VEGAS , CANT WAIT TO GO TO THE SHOP
> BY THE WAY ILL BE DOING SOME OF THE SALES HERE IN CALI CANT WAIT TO HELP YOU GUYS IN YOUR BUSINESS      THANKS JOHNY
> *


 :biggrin: Hell yeah Turtle, real excited bout having u on board and helpn us push our product, from bike parts to car grills, a arms etc. Ur exactly the type of business partner we're lookn for, someone who has great character and knows how to carry themselves like a true lowrider. So absolutely we can't wait to have a big ass meeting at the shops with all our partners that are gonna help us with our CUSTOM parts. We'll announce the rest of the crew by next week. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 21 2009, 07:12 PM~12769956
> *:biggrin:  Hell yeah Turtle, real excited bout having u on board and helpn us push our product, from bike parts to car grills, a arms etc. Ur exactly the type of business partner we're lookn for, someone who has great character and knows how to carry themselves like a true lowrider. So absolutely we can't wait to have a big ass meeting at the shops with all our partners that are gonna help us with our CUSTOM parts. We'll announce the rest of the crew by next week. Peace.  :biggrin:
> *


Plus not to mention he's someone that's been contributing to the Lowriding economy for years not just someone who decides to start a business to make money. TNT and Karzicon are built on the foundation of lowriders by lowriders keeping the money flowing in the lowrider community.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 20 2009, 10:45 PM~12766754
> *Que onda Sam, thanks man wouldn't be possible without Mando. N of course we never really had plans on doing bike parts we were gonna focus on Cars only, but obviously Tony had been talkn to Mando for a while and finally convinced us to do it as a business and hell yeah it's exceeded our expectations. So keep giving us time and we'll keep improving on designs and quality. Me and Tony we're talkn bout making parts with the CNC ball mill like u suggested but are still probably 6months away. Need to learn how to program on Mastercam real good b4 we try and make billet bike parts. For now b lookn out for "billet type" parts that we'll b designing and fabricating with the waterjet and more of the stacked look. By the way on of the koolest things bout Karzicon is we only do LOWRIDER lifestyle projects from kustomizing cars, bikes, plaques etc we don't do any insurance work or get any foot traffic, it's all word of mouth so thanks for the support Sam. Peace. Hey whenever ur ready hit me up man. Also tell Rocky that we're waitn to do whatever project they need for his clubs project. :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 21 2009, 08:02 PM~12770373
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Be scurred, be very scurred :scrutinize:


:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 21 2009, 06:43 AM~12769208
> *Whatup Turtle :wave:  Hell yeah glad to have you on board as a TNT distributor.  I don't expect you to be jockin "Team TNT" on all your stuff or nothin but hey do your thing man f*** what they lookin at
> *



GOODMORNIN HOMIES


----------



## LocoSoCal

more,more,more,more,more,more,more,more,more, PICS!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 21 2009, 09:45 PM~12771202
> *more,more,more,more,more,more,more,more,more, PICS!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


More?  I don't think I have anymore. I posted up all the work we did just this weekend alone. More to come soon.....stay tuned


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

i wish i was cool like you guysz are :0


----------



## Chaotic Lows

pm sent


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 21 2009, 06:40 AM~12769200
> *Sorry bro I didnt get to them this weekend.  I will be doing a lot of CAD work that is 10x better than Visio and will be able to get things cut faster than before so don't give up hope, your bars are still on my To Do list.
> *


well do you have the design done?

because i want to see it first before you cut it


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 22 2009, 02:37 AM~12774130
> *well do you have the design done?
> 
> because i want to see it first before you cut it
> *


I'll show you before I get it cut.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Taco wut up homie, here's the first sample of the new design style that i started implementing into my kustom parts. Tell me what u think, i want to start doing similar designing to cross's, hearts, skulls etc,etc. These are pedals 1/2" thick for sale as well. Can't wait till u come personally to the shops in two weeks should have all the literature,brochures and posters complete by then. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Hell yeah those are bad ass. Its great when you have that type of business relationship with your cutter where he takes initiative to get creative and do bad ass things like that to change things up. Very nice man :thumbsup:


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 21 2009, 09:54 PM~12777067
> *Taco wut up homie, here's the first sample of the new design style that i started implementing into my kustom parts. Tell me what u think, i want to start doing similar designing to cross's, hearts, skulls etc,etc. These are pedals 1/2" thick for sale as well. Can't wait till u come personally to the shops in two weeks should have all the literature,brochures and posters complete by then. Peace.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 22 2009, 07:37 AM~12780251
> *Hell yeah those are bad ass.  Its great when you have that type of business relationship with your cutter where he takes initiative to get creative and do bad ass things like that to change things up.  Very nice man :thumbsup:
> *




Thanks to you guys, you all are making us TEXANS look good. Nice pedals.


----------



## TonyO

Hell yeah TX has a lot of players in the game we gotta hook you up right. Next move is to see if there'd be a market for some NY and AZ pedals. Anyone in NY or AZ interested in having some pedals to rep your state?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 21 2009, 07:45 AM~12766754
> *Que onda Sam, thanks man wouldn't be possible without Mando. N of course we never really had plans on doing bike parts we were gonna focus on Cars only, but obviously Tony had been talkn to Mando for a while and finally convinced us to do it as a business and hell yeah it's exceeded our expectations. So keep giving us time and we'll keep improving on designs and quality. Me and Tony we're talkn bout making parts with the CNC ball mill like u suggested but are still probably 6months away. Need to learn how to program on Mastercam real good b4 we try and make billet bike parts. For now b lookn out for "billet type" parts that we'll b designing and fabricating with the waterjet and more of the stacked look. By the way on of the koolest things bout Karzicon is we only do LOWRIDER lifestyle projects from kustomizing cars, bikes, plaques etc we don't do any insurance work or get any foot traffic, it's all word of mouth so thanks for the support Sam. Peace. Hey whenever ur ready hit me up man. Also tell Rocky that we're waitn to do whatever project they need for his clubs project. :biggrin:
> *


Hey Johnny I sent you the $450 balance on that $2K invoice we went over this weekend. its invoice number 721020. I'll let you know what the other customer is going to do on the complete build we're working on too.


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 22 2009, 10:38 AM~12781059
> *Hell yeah TX has a lot of players in the game we gotta hook you up right.  Next move is to see if there'd be a market for some NY and AZ pedals.  Anyone in NY or AZ interested in having some pedals to rep your state?
> *



You already know homie. Who said TonyO couldnt deliver parts in 2-3 days time. Shit TonyO had my shit in less than 48 hours!


----------



## RO-BC

im feeling that johnny


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 22 2009, 08:31 PM~12781416
> *im feeling that johnny
> *


Then feel this one buddy your next build is gonna be bad ass. Johnny liked that idea and he'll go with it. Its a very good idea and will help expand our horizon to other industries outside of lowriding.


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 22 2009, 12:38 PM~12781059
> *Hell yeah TX has a lot of players in the game we gotta hook you up right.  Next move is to see if there'd be a market for some NY and AZ pedals.  Anyone in NY or AZ interested in having some pedals to rep your state?
> *


 :biggrin: The NY would be cool not the shape of the state.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jan 22 2009, 10:18 PM~12782362
> *:biggrin:  The NY would be cool not the shape of the state.
> *


No I'm thinkin more of an NY in the style of the Yankees. I doubt the Mets NY style is as popular right?


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 22 2009, 03:19 PM~12782369
> *No I'm thinkin more of an NY in the style of the Yankees.  I doubt the Mets NY style is as popular right?
> *


 I would say the yankees style is the one people know the most but down state ny probaly rocks all of them Knicks yanks and mets


----------



## TonyO

*New Price List for 09 starting Jan 17th. 

FORKS (3/16TH" STEEL) $100.00
SISSYBARS (3/16TH" STEEL) $90.00
SPROCKETS (1/8TH" STEEL) $30.00
HANDLEBARS (3/16TH"STEEL, KNURLED CENTER BAR,WELDED GRIPS,(WELDED GUSSETS WILL BE OPTIONAL) AS WELL AS SETTING H.B. PLATES AT AN ANGLE TO GIVE BUTTERFLY EFFECT, AND YES SAME HIGH QUALITY WELDS) $150.00

CROWNS (1/8TH" STEEL,WILL BEND AT APPROPRIATE SPEC) $40.00
STEERING WHEELS (3/16TH" STEEL, WILL BEND AT APPROPRIATE SPEC) $50.00
PEDALS (1/2" STEEL , WITH WELDED THREADS) $95.00
WHEEL TRIMS (14GAUGE STEEL) $140.00 FOR SET OF FOUR
FENDER BRACES (14GAUGE STEEL) $70.00 A PAIR
AXLE COVERS (14GAUGE STEEL) $80.00 SET OF FOUR
SEAT POST (1/2" STEEL) $50.00
SEAT PANS (3/16TH" STEEL, WELDED MOUNTING BRACKET) $90.00
CRANKS (1/2" KUSTOM DESIGN WELDED ON STOCK CRANK THREAD) $125.00
TRAINING WHEELS (1/2" STEEL AND RUBBER TIRE AND MOUNTING ARM) $150.00
TURNTABLES $350.00
RIMZ (ALUMINUM 3/8TH" THICK) $350.00 FOR SET OF TWO (OTHER STYLES AVAILABLE, DOUBLE STACKED,SPINNERS AND OFFSET BILLET LOOK)

ALL PRICES ARE FOR RAW METAL (PLATING,ENGRAVING,MURALS,POWDERCOATING AND PAINT AVAILABLE ALL IN HOUSE AT KARZICON)

ALSO WE AT KARZICON IN CONJUNCTION WITH TNT WILL BE OFFERING MOLDED KUSTOM KUT FRAMES, PLATING, ENGRAVING, MURALS AND PAINT. PRICING WILL VARY ON AMOUNT OF DETAIL AND PARTICULAR SPECS .
*


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 22 2009, 12:38 PM~12781059
> *Hell yeah TX has a lot of players in the game we gotta hook you up right.  Next move is to see if there'd be a market for some NY and AZ pedals.  Anyone in NY or AZ interested in having some pedals to rep your state?
> *


Thats pretty cool, up here the only provinces that may want would be British Columbia, Quebec or Ontario and even then it ill be a rare case


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 23 2009, 12:40 AM~12783632
> *Thats pretty cool, up here the only provinces that may want would be British Columbia, Quebec or Ontario  and even then it ill be a rare case
> *


It all depends on geographic location. TX is very distinct but out in Cali they'd want LA pedals. Out here they'd want AZ pedals in some kind of Old English style lettering.


----------



## RollinBlue

:0 :cheesy: hmm might have to get at you soon


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 23 2009, 01:56 AM~12784321
> *:0  :cheesy: hmm might have to get at you soon
> *


Get at me get at me :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 22 2009, 06:54 AM~12777067
> *Taco wut up homie, here's the first sample of the new design style that i started implementing into my kustom parts. Tell me what u think, i want to start doing similar designing to cross's, hearts, skulls etc,etc. These are pedals 1/2" thick for sale as well. Can't wait till u come personally to the shops in two weeks should have all the literature,brochures and posters complete by then. Peace.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This style is called Reverse Tribal. We will be offering other styles of parts as well so stay tuned!


----------



## TonyO

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TonyO, the poor boys

Whats up Mitch :wave: How are things on your side of the world?


----------



## RollinBlue




----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 22 2009, 05:13 PM~12785653
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: TonyO, the poor boys
> 
> Whats up Mitch :wave:  How are things on your side of the world?
> *


KEEPING BUSY. JOHNNYS GOT A NICE SHOP. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 22 2009, 03:37 PM~12782522
> *New Price List for 09 starting Jan 17th.
> 
> FORKS (3/16TH" STEEL)  $100.00
> SISSYBARS (3/16TH" STEEL) $90.00
> SPROCKETS (1/8TH" STEEL) $30.00
> HANDLEBARS (3/16TH"STEEL, KNURLED CENTER BAR,WELDED GRIPS,(WELDED GUSSETS WILL BE OPTIONAL) AS WELL AS SETTING H.B. PLATES AT AN ANGLE TO GIVE BUTTERFLY EFFECT, AND YES SAME HIGH QUALITY WELDS) $150.00
> 
> CROWNS (1/8TH" STEEL,WILL BEND AT APPROPRIATE SPEC) $40.00
> <span style=\'color:green\'>STEERING WHEELS (3/16TH" STEEL, WILL BEND AT APPROPRIATE SPEC) $50.00</span>PEDALS (1/2" STEEL , WITH WELDED THREADS) $95.00
> WHEEL TRIMS (14GAUGE STEEL) $140.00 FOR SET OF FOUR
> FENDER BRACES (14GAUGE STEEL) $70.00 A PAIR
> AXLE COVERS (14GAUGE STEEL) $80.00 SET OF FOUR
> SEAT POST (1/2" STEEL) $50.00
> SEAT PANS (3/16TH" STEEL, WELDED MOUNTING BRACKET) $90.00
> CRANKS (1/2" KUSTOM DESIGN WELDED ON STOCK CRANK THREAD) $125.00
> TRAINING WHEELS (1/2" STEEL AND RUBBER TIRE AND MOUNTING ARM) $150.00
> TURNTABLES $350.00
> RIMZ (ALUMINUM 3/8TH" THICK) $350.00 FOR SET OF TWO (OTHER STYLES AVAILABLE, DOUBLE STACKED,SPINNERS AND OFFSET BILLET LOOK)
> 
> ALL PRICES ARE FOR RAW METAL (PLATING,ENGRAVING,MURALS,POWDERCOATING AND PAINT AVAILABLE ALL IN HOUSE AT KARZICON)
> 
> ALSO WE AT KARZICON IN CONJUNCTION WITH TNT WILL BE OFFERING MOLDED KUSTOM KUT FRAMES, PLATING, ENGRAVING, MURALS AND PAINT. PRICING WILL VARY ON AMOUNT OF DETAIL AND PARTICULAR SPECS .
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 22 2009, 10:31 AM~12781416
> *im feeling that johnny
> *


thanks Taco. Wait till u cruise thru the shops and spend a weekend bouncin ideas wit me ur gonna trip out. Yeah i really like ur idea as well i think with the right design and the right muralist (our boy Freddy Alfaro) those parts are gonna freak people out. So couple of weeks and we're gonna have a productive weekend as well. :biggrin: 


Tony i'm leaving Yuma to Odessa Tx friday afternoon at around 4pm. (would like to leave sooner but have too much work being finished tomorrow so have to make sure it's done with fine detail) So have any and all bike parts ready for me to pick up so i can show some Texas homies what we have in inventory. Already have 4 guys wanting some of the pedals we did this past wknd. Also complete Kustom bike builds that i've attained since Sat are, Juan n Ritchie Estillo b.c. (stripper theme) and tribal design for their kustomer from Alberqurqe N.M, EZ R.O. (skull theme) , Saul UCE c.c ( stripper theme as well) Meno Bajitos b.c. (tribal) n Turtle has a homie from Goodtimes that is gonna want us to build complete bike parts (lightning theme, he's an electrician) So keep practicing Tony on Flow cause ur gonna be one busy dude, no time to watch T.V, chill,play video games or talk about what ur gonna eat,lol, just messn with u buddy. By the way howd u like my girls home cookn, u better say u liked it u had 2ble servings,haha. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Shoot i forgot, more importantly i spoke with Martha at LRM today and requested the application for a Vendor booth at San Bernandino and Vegas. So Tony n Taco we need to spend a weekend designing TNT's display ,banners,posters etc. and u know i'm making like 50 or sets of bad ass pedals to sell as well as other one of a kind bike parts. This is your year fellas to make a huge splash and put our money where our mouth is, Tony Taco i know u guys have been waitin for this for a long time. Tony ur perserviance is finally gonna pay off. Tony by the way i like that name for that one bike we talked about "BANKROLL" :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 22 2009, 03:37 PM~12782522
> *New Price List for 09 starting Jan 17th.
> RIMZ (ALUMINUM 3/8TH" THICK) $350.00 FOR SET OF TWO (OTHER STYLES AVAILABLE, DOUBLE STACKED,SPINNERS AND OFFSET BILLET LOOK)
> .
> 
> *


So is this like a fixed price? or will it change with the design?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

FIRME JALES COMPAS SON RIFADOS EN LA CHAMBA


----------



## TonyO

*New Price List for 09 starting Jan 17th. 

FORKS (3/16TH" STEEL) $100.00
SISSYBARS (3/16TH" STEEL) $90.00
SPROCKETS (1/8TH" STEEL) $30.00
HANDLEBARS (3/16TH"STEEL, KNURLED CENTER BAR,WELDED GRIPS,(WELDED GUSSETS WILL BE OPTIONAL) AS WELL AS SETTING H.B. PLATES AT AN ANGLE TO GIVE BUTTERFLY EFFECT, AND YES SAME HIGH QUALITY WELDS) $150.00

CROWNS (1/8TH" STEEL,WILL BEND AT APPROPRIATE SPEC) $40.00
STEERING WHEELS (3/16TH" STEEL, WILL BEND AT APPROPRIATE SPEC) $50.00
PEDALS (1/2" STEEL , WITH WELDED THREADS) $95.00
WHEEL TRIMS (14GAUGE STEEL) $140.00 FOR SET OF FOUR
FENDER BRACES (14GAUGE STEEL) $70.00 A PAIR
AXLE COVERS (14GAUGE STEEL) $80.00 SET OF FOUR
SEAT POST (1/2" STEEL) $50.00
SEAT PANS (3/16TH" STEEL, WELDED MOUNTING BRACKET) $90.00
CRANKS (1/2" KUSTOM DESIGN WELDED ON STOCK CRANK THREAD) $125.00
TRAINING WHEELS (1/2" STEEL AND RUBBER TIRE AND MOUNTING ARM) $150.00
TURNTABLES $350.00
RIMZ (ALUMINUM 3/8TH" THICK) $350.00 FOR SET OF TWO (OTHER STYLES AVAILABLE, DOUBLE STACKED,SPINNERS AND OFFSET BILLET LOOK)

ALL PRICES ARE FOR RAW METAL (PLATING,ENGRAVING,MURALS,POWDERCOATING AND PAINT AVAILABLE ALL IN HOUSE AT KARZICON)

ALSO WE AT KARZICON IN CONJUNCTION WITH TNT WILL BE OFFERING MOLDED KUSTOM KUT FRAMES, PLATING, ENGRAVING, MURALS AND PAINT. PRICING WILL VARY ON AMOUNT OF DETAIL AND PARTICULAR SPECS .
*
[/quote]




> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting+Jan 23 2009, 09:13 AM~12789358-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Taco. Wait till u cruise thru the shops and spend a weekend bouncin ideas wit me ur gonna trip out. Yeah i really like ur idea as well i think with the right design and the right muralist (our boy Freddy Alfaro) those parts are gonna freak people out. So couple of weeks and we're gonna have a productive weekend as well.  :biggrin:
> Tony i'm leaving Yuma to Odessa Tx friday afternoon at around 4pm. (would like to leave sooner but have too much work being finished tomorrow so have to make sure it's done with fine detail) So have any and all bike parts ready for me to pick up so i can show some Texas homies what we have in inventory. Already have 4 guys wanting some of the pedals we did this past wknd. Also complete Kustom bike builds that i've attained since Sat are, Juan n Ritchie Estillo b.c. (stripper theme) and tribal design for their kustomer from Alberqurqe N.M, EZ R.O. (skull theme) , Saul UCE c.c ( stripper theme as well) Meno Bajitos b.c. (tribal) n Turtle has a homie from Goodtimes that is gonna want us to build complete bike parts (lightning theme, he's an electrician) So keep practicing Tony on Flow cause ur gonna be one busy dude, no time to watch T.V, chill,play video games or talk about what ur gonna eat,lol, just messn with u buddy. By the way howd u like my girls home cookn, u better say u liked it u had 2ble servings,haha.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man I was just going to post up pictures of the tamales I ate for dinner tonight
> 
> Your girl can cook brotha I honestly thought that was restaurant food, it was very good :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KrazyKutting_@Jan 23 2009, 09:20 AM~12789436
> *Shoot i forgot, more importantly i spoke with Martha at LRM today and requested the application for a Vendor booth at San Bernandino and Vegas. So Tony n Taco we need to spend a weekend designing TNT's display ,banners,posters etc. and u know i'm making like 50 or sets of bad ass pedals to sell as well as other one of a kind bike parts. This is your year fellas to make a huge splash and put our money where our mouth is, Tony Taco i know u guys have been waitin for this for a long time. Tony ur perserviance is finally gonna pay off. Tony by the way i like that name for that one bike we talked about "BANKROLL"  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah sounds like a plan :thumbsup: I'm working on some CADs right now



> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jan 23 2009, 09:30 AM~12789533
> *So is this like a fixed price? or will it change with the design?
> *


Fixed price for our "basic" level of parts. At this point we're going to be offering Basic, Mild, and Wild parts. Basic are typically most designs done flat. Mild will be stacked billet look style parts, wild is something more along the lines of the Transformer forks, 2 stage welded steering wheels, spinners for rims, etc. In other words the more labor intensive something is to cut, build, or design the price will vary.


----------



## Cruel Intention

You should make a poster of this one Tony, I have this shit printed out hanging in my garage.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 23 2009, 06:29 PM~12791043
> *You should make a poster of this one Tony, I have this shit printed out hanging in my garage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that is pretty bad ass. Yeah I want to use that or something like that showcasing more of the parts we've done.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

Tony o.
take piks of my girls bike fore me before an after !


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jan 23 2009, 11:44 PM~12793927
> *Tony o.
> take piks of my girls bike fore me before an after !
> *


You got it bROtha


----------



## KrazyKutting

Tony how's it going buddy, hey i should be driving thru Benson round 9pm or so , i'll call when i'm on the road so i can swoop up the parts. :biggrin: Here's some Cad files i designed and one u left that i clean up and modified a bit. Alright homie, man i wish i could just Design all day it's hella fun. Peace. 

12" Lil Devil files u brought are finally ready to get cut. Forks, Sissybars out of aluminum 3/16" and handlebars 3/16" steel. 

























Jag rearend kross member i designed and kut and welded up for a customer from UCE c.c., we're also kuttn his jag rotors, a arms, and front rotors. He'll be gettn alot of stuff from u as well he's building a bad ass bike for his club. 









Stripper bike theme parts for him as well.
























Forks,sissybars out of aluminum 3/16" and pedals 1/2" steel.

Legions crown









Transformer sprocket









2pc Belt buckle for a customer from Boston.









Alright T, sorry i couldn't talk shop was jumpn with noise racket as always,lol. Peace :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Word I'll see you tonight to drop off the parts. 

You should probably leave Yuma between 4:30 and 5 to make it to Benson by 9


----------



## KrazyKutting

Tony thanks for sending this pic to those two customers both of them ordered one, same style engraved/chromed and kandy powder coated. keep it up homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

lookn good fellas................


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 23 2009, 05:32 PM~12795542
> *Tony thanks for sending this pic to those two customers both of them ordered one, same style engraved/chromed and kandy powder coated. keep it up homie  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that looks good makes me want to upgrade mine... :angry:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 23 2009, 04:32 PM~12795542
> *Tony thanks for sending this pic to those two customers both of them ordered one, same style engraved/chromed and kandy powder coated. keep it up homie  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much to do a grill like this for a fleetwood? 93


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC+Jan 23 2009, 04:33 PM~12795562-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn that looks good makes me want to upgrade mine... :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't trip Jose, sell us three complete bike builds and i'll make u one for FREE!!!! I'll be talkn more to later bout all the details and our secretary is busy doing the layout on the Custom parts catalog , posters, brouchures n business cards that we're gonna be providing our sales partners. Yeah u were right after Vegas we really did get jammed up for work. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 23 2009, 04:38 PM~12795600
> *how much to do a grill like this for a fleetwood? 93
> *


Kustom designed by me any make or model vehicle grill layover is sellin for 680.00 thats fully engraved,chromed and powdercoated. Order it through Tony he'll forward it to me, thanks homie. Peace.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 24 2009, 02:51 AM~12795723
> *Don't trip Jose, sell us three complete bike builds and i'll make u one for FREE!!!! I'll be talkn more to later bout all the details and our secretary is busy doing the layout on the Custom parts catalog , posters, brouchures n business cards that we're gonna be providing our sales partners. Yeah u were right after Vegas we really did get jammed up for work. :biggrin:
> Kustom designed by me any make or model vehicle grill layover is sellin for 680.00 thats fully engraved,chromed and powdercoated. Order it through Tony he'll forward it to me, thanks homie. Peace.
> *


Damn $680 isn't bad hell I might even get one for my daily :cheesy:


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 23 2009, 05:32 PM~12795542
> *Tony thanks for sending this pic to those two customers both of them ordered one, same style engraved/chromed and kandy powder coated. keep it up homie  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cant wait to get my grille for my fleetwood.


----------



## TonyO

CAD from the pedal design. To the brotha lookin for a set of parts of this design I'm workin on it.


----------



## TonyO

Here's another version.


----------



## RollinBlue

:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

Here's the sprocket to go with that series. Not bad for my first sprocket CAD


----------



## charger24

i like it i want the wheels to be like that too i just have ?s on the forks and stuff i will let u know tomorro!!!!! good job


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 21 2009, 06:40 AM~12769200
> *Sorry bro I didnt get to them this weekend.  I will be doing a lot of CAD work that is 10x better than Visio and will be able to get things cut faster than before so don't give up hope, your bars are still on my To Do list.
> *


when?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 25 2009, 07:36 AM~12805942
> *when?
> *


Gonna start workin on it tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 24 2009, 11:54 PM~12806868
> *Gonna start workin on it tonight or tomorrow.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 20 2009, 11:44 PM~12765888
> *Got your steering wheel designed, it should be cut very soon
> Thanks a lot :thumbsup:
> *


  :burn:


----------



## Str8crazy80

Hey, Tony i was busy yesterday and didnt git to git on to tell you. but i got your money out to you


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

tony lmk when u get the design of my steering wheel like how i told u to do it remember?u did my handlebar only remember they all for 16 inch.i want you to shipped the parts to another place.so i could sent you the m/o.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

:uh:


----------



## Str8crazy80

Cant waite to have my bike ready for the 09 show season tony, I can see a lot of 1st's


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 24 2009, 07:41 PM~12805017
> *Here's the sprocket to go with that series.  Not bad for my first sprocket CAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell yeah Tony nice work homie, that's what i'm talkn bout. I know i told u i wasn't gonna design and leave it up to u, that was just so u would be motivated to learn the software without relying on me or anyone else, so good job brother. I'm defenitly still gonna design my ass off to support u and all the orders ur gettn. Keep up the good work Tony, hey by the way there is an icon on top of the Flow Cad screen that has little specs on it, if u press it the grid will disapear to enable to view ur design with more clarity. Peace. :biggrin: Yeah i got ur text i'm havn a party at the waterjet tonight,haha.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 31 2009, 02:55 AM~12861081
> *Hell yeah Tony nice work homie, that's what i'm talkn bout. I know i told u i wasn't gonna design and leave it up to u, that was just so u would be motivated to learn the software without relying on me or anyone else, so good job brother. I'm defenitly still gonna design my ass off to support u and all the orders ur gettn. Keep up the good work Tony, hey by the way there is an icon on top of the Flow Cad screen that has little specs on it, if u press it the grid will disapear to enable to view ur design with more clarity. Peace.  :biggrin:    Yeah i got ur text i'm havn a party at the waterjet tonight,haha.
> *


Thanks bro about time SOMEBODY gave me props.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 24 2009, 11:54 PM~12806868
> *Gonna start workin on it tonight or tomorrow.
> *


im guessing this didnt happen


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 30 2009, 11:12 PM~12864412
> *im guessing this didnt happen
> *


You gotta be patient bro,tony is a busy man


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

VERY PATIENT


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

tonyO call me when you got a minute


----------



## KrazyKutting

wuz up Tony, check out this Cad i designed and am gonna kut today for a kustomer. 










bullets on the grill are gonna be powder coated black and letter and rifles are gonna b engraved and chromed. Should look ill.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 31 2009, 06:16 PM~12869185
> *wuz up Tony, check out this Cad i designed and am gonna kut today for a kustomer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullets on the grill are gonna be powder coated black and letter and rifles are gonna b engraved and chromed. Should look ill.
> *


U NEVER GOT BACK AT ME ON THAT PENDANT


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 31 2009, 12:28 AM~12864962
> *You gotta be patient bro,tony is a busy man
> *


im sorry but ive been patient for over a year


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 31 2009, 08:48 PM~12869316
> *im sorry but ive been patient for over a year
> *


X2 :angry:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 31 2009, 04:48 PM~12869316
> *im sorry but ive been patient for over a year
> *


 :werd:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 31 2009, 05:26 PM~12869226
> *U NEVER GOT BACK AT ME ON THAT PENDANT
> *


Yeah been kind of busy so i apologize carnal that i didn't follow through. Let me know how many u need, moving forward i'm putting minimum order on Pendants of 3pcs. But since i talked to u bout 2months ago i'll oblige with my word. So call me if u can on Monday-Friday 7am to 7pm 619 861 6551 Johnny if u need to tell me any important details.


----------



## Clown Confusion

:wave:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 1 2009, 09:25 AM~12873341
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 31 2009, 06:16 PM~12869185
> *wuz up Tony, check out this Cad i designed and am gonna kut today for a kustomer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullets on the grill are gonna be powder coated black and letter and rifles are gonna b engraved and chromed. Should look ill.
> *


NICE HOMIE  SE MIRAN BIEN CHINGON


----------



## KrazyKutting

Gracias carnalito, simon es para la ranfla de Neto de United Dreamz aqui en Yuma. Tambien le instalamos un "setup" la vas a ver en Phoenix toda lista. Al rato carnal. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

good work top quality!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 1 2009, 03:11 AM~12869163
> *tonyO call me when you got a minute
> *


Number?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## TonyO

*New Price List for 09. 

FORKS (3/16TH" STEEL) $100.00
SISSYBARS (3/16TH" STEEL) $90.00
SPROCKETS (1/8TH" STEEL) $30.00
HANDLEBARS (3/16TH"STEEL, KNURLED CENTER BAR,WELDED GRIPS,(WELDED GUSSETS WILL BE OPTIONAL) AS WELL AS SETTING H.B. PLATES AT AN ANGLE TO GIVE BUTTERFLY EFFECT, AND YES SAME HIGH QUALITY WELDS) $150.00

CROWNS (1/8TH" STEEL,WILL BEND AT APPROPRIATE SPEC) $40.00
STEERING WHEELS (3/16TH" STEEL, WILL BEND AT APPROPRIATE SPEC) $50.00
PEDALS (1/2" STEEL , WITH WELDED THREADS) $95.00
WHEEL TRIMS (14GAUGE STEEL) $140.00 FOR SET OF FOUR
FENDER BRACES (14GAUGE STEEL) $70.00 A PAIR
AXLE COVERS (14GAUGE STEEL) $80.00 SET OF FOUR
SEAT POST (1/2" STEEL) $50.00
SEAT PANS (3/16TH" STEEL, WELDED MOUNTING BRACKET) $90.00
CRANKS (1/2" KUSTOM DESIGN WELDED ON STOCK CRANK THREAD) $125.00
TRAINING WHEELS (1/2" STEEL AND RUBBER TIRE AND MOUNTING ARM) $150.00
TURNTABLES $350.00
RIMZ (ALUMINUM 3/8TH" THICK) $350.00 FOR SET OF TWO (OTHER STYLES AVAILABLE, DOUBLE STACKED,SPINNERS AND OFFSET BILLET LOOK)

ALL PRICES ARE FOR RAW METAL (PLATING,ENGRAVING,MURALS,POWDERCOATING AND PAINT AVAILABLE ALL IN HOUSE AT KARZICON)

ALSO WE AT KARZICON IN CONJUNCTION WITH TNT WILL BE OFFERING MOLDED KUSTOM KUT FRAMES, PLATING, ENGRAVING, MURALS AND PAINT. PRICING WILL VARY ON AMOUNT OF DETAIL AND PARTICULAR SPECS .
*


----------



## Clown Confusion

cool


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## LowRider_69

So wat about my steering wheel?! :uh:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 3 2009, 09:26 AM~12891674
> *So wat about my steering wheel?! :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## TonyO

Str880krzy handlebars we kut/fabricated and chromed









Some ill ass parts kut/engraved and 2 toned for one of my projects I'll be busting out this year. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
















BAD ASS PEDALS (who would want these Kustom EXPENSIVE ass pedals to spin :dunno: )

















Forks


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 3 2009, 05:13 PM~12896212
> *Str880krzy handlebars we kut/fabricated and chromed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some ill ass parts kut/engraved and 2 toned for one of my  projects I'll be busting out this year.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAD ASS PEDALS (who would want these Kustom EXPENSIVE ass pedals to spin :dunno: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucking nice


----------



## 817Lowrider

looks good homie


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 4 2009, 06:18 AM~12898310
> *looks good homie
> *


Props to you for that design I used for the two tone parts.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 3 2009, 09:35 PM~12898534
> *Props to you for that design I used for the two tone parts.
> *


Thanks bro. I got about 3 sets I have been working on. all new style.
How are my parts coming?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 4 2009, 07:12 AM~12899098
> *Thanks bro. I got about 3 sets I have been working on. all new style.
> How are my parts coming?
> *


good


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up homie, here's a few Cad files i designed this moring, will bust more out today. U need to keep up with me buddy,lol. I'm sending u two plaque designs to cad for me . Thanks Tony we're real happy with the files u've been sending they are crystal clear. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Man bro i got some KRAZY!!! ideas for that x-files project. I'll give u a hint.... 3tone (gold/chrome/powdercoating kolor to match) sprinkle in some engraving and them parts are gonna be ill. :biggrin:
N by the way yeah i'm gonna design and install a serpentine system in the bike as well. I told u T ur boy has too many ideas in his brain. So can't wait till u come back n a few weeks (no pics this time,sorry too many secret projects)


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 4 2009, 11:11 PM~12904964
> *Man bro i got some KRAZY!!! ideas for that x-files project. I'll give u a hint.... 3tone (gold/chrome/powdercoating kolor to match) sprinkle in some engraving and them parts are gonna be ill.  :biggrin:
> N by the way yeah i'm gonna design and install a serpentine system in the bike as well. I told u T ur boy has too many ideas in his brain. So can't wait till u come back n a few weeks (no pics this time,sorry too many secret projects)
> *


----------



## hotstuff5964

lakers :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 4 2009, 11:29 PM~12905140
> *lakers  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 4 2009, 01:29 PM~12905140
> *lakers  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


hahaha, it's for a customer we're doing his whole bike laker theme (my favorite team as well) they're sissybars. But let me know when u want me to do a San Antonio Spurs themed bike.


----------



## Clown Confusion

can u do a crazy clown stering wheel


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 4 2009, 01:58 PM~12905423
> *can u do a crazy clown stering wheel
> *


Hell yeah homie let me know when ur ready, i still want to do that three piece stacked steering wheel i told u about. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 3 2009, 11:26 AM~12891674
> *So wat about my steering wheel?! :uh:
> *


serios ly dude have u even drawn up anythinthing by now u coulda had the top part plated


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 4 2009, 01:07 AM~12901205
> *good
> *


Elaborate? I got a deadline bro. PM me the details my homie.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 4 2009, 02:55 PM~12905408
> *hahaha, it's for a customer we're doing his whole bike laker theme (my favorite team as well) they're sissybars. But let me know when u want me to do a San Antonio Spurs themed bike.
> *


how about we do an ANTI-laker themed bike? :cheesy:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 2 2009, 12:47 PM~12882474
> *
> *


Dominic what up homeboy, here's ur design for u handlebars we're gonna do for u. Let me know which size helmet u prefer and also if u'd like for me to bend the handlebar on the sword back alittle to give it more of a curved bike look for the grips. Laterz :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 4 2009, 04:46 PM~12907009
> *serios ly dude have u even drawn up anythinthing by now u coulda had the top part plated
> *


What's homie, here u go player. We should have it completly welded up for u by Monday. Sorry for laggin u know i've been spinning with work, but thanks for understanding. Peace.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 31 2009, 08:53 PM~12870618
> *:werd:
> *


What up homie, again i apologize for not havin ur parts as fast as i like. But it's not Tony's fault it's mine. I've been designing and fabricating my ass off not to mention running a shop that actually exists and pumping out major car projects. So my bad but u'll have ur sprocket posted by this weekend. Peace.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Feb 3 2009, 03:08 PM~12895109
> *x2
> *


Que onda carnal, despense de la llamada de telefono. Se me corto la llamada despues que conteste la otra. Llama me al rato para platicar sobre tu medalla. Al rato, gato.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 5 2009, 02:41 PM~12916523
> *Dominic what up homeboy, here's ur design for u handlebars we're gonna do for u. Let me know which size helmet u prefer and also if u'd like for me to bend the handlebar on the sword back alittle to give it more of a curved bike look for the grips. Laterz  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that!!!!!!


i want the big one 



thanks alot!!


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 5 2009, 03:10 PM~12916792
> *i like that!!!!!!
> i want the big one
> thanks alot!!
> *


No problem Dominic, let us know when ur ready for some more parts homie. Peace.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Tony what up G, here's another item that separates us from other kutting business. Kustom designed/kut out of 1/2" steel. These are one of many items we're designing/kutting for Ez's "Royal Flush" i'm thinkn of engraving the 2nd smaller piece and then havin Alfaro airbrush the detail of the Spade royal flush design on it after it's chromed. :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

[/quote]

NICE HOMIE


----------



## KrazyKutting

>


NICE HOMIE  
[/quote]
Gracias carnal, i'm don't Cad for a living but i'm tryin to hang with all these great designers/Cad peeps. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

These forks i designed are for a 26" bike for the homie Cisco from Goodtimes. He's here from Yuma and is pimpn out his bike we're gonna have everything kut/plated for him for Phoenix , Mar 1st. 

Its a fork with a skull sillouhette and double stacked, i also designed an additional tribal piece on the skull to give it a "billet look" i'm tryin to see if Alfaro can airbrush the stacked skull to make it look life like and we'll chrome the rest. We'll see. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

nice bro


----------



## KrazyKutting

here's a closer look at the 3pc skull i designed


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 5 2009, 05:50 PM~12918322
> *nice bro
> *



Thanks homie, just tryn to be the example of a hardworkn chicano who is focused and not here to play elementary games and he said she said. Thank u for supporting what we do carnal. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

dam brothat nice


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 5 2009, 05:55 PM~12918366
> *dam brothat nice
> *



Thanks man, i'm tryn real hard to develop more and more ill ideas that we can share with everyone. I have no problem collaborating with anyone or bouncin ideas around to help someone out. If anyone has any questions or want to share some sick ideas and see if we can make them come to fruition then hit me up and i'll see what we can do. Peace.


----------



## Clown Confusion

:thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 5 2009, 06:52 PM~12918339
> *here's a closer look at the 3pc skull i designed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 23 2009, 02:21 PM~12794899
> *Transformer sprocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: any word bird???


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 6 2009, 03:46 AM~12918287
> *These forks i designed are for a 26" bike for the homie Cisco from Goodtimes. He's here from Yuma and is pimpn out his bike we're gonna have everything kut/plated for him for Phoenix , Mar 1st.
> 
> Its a fork with a skull sillouhette and double stacked, i also designed an additional tribal piece on the skull to give it a "billet look" i'm tryin to see if Alfaro can airbrush the stacked skull to make it look life like and we'll chrome the rest. We'll see.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that's bad ass 

One suggestion on the double stacked skull instead of welding it maybe weld the spacer, drill a hole through the skull, and thread a bolt on there , might be easier that way.

Also another suggestion is instead of having the spacer straight angle it a little to give it a different look, just cut the bottom of the spacer where you are goign to weld it to the main part of the fork


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 5 2009, 09:39 PM~12921013
> *Damn that's bad ass
> 
> One suggestion on the double stacked skull instead of welding it maybe weld the spacer, drill a hole through the skull, and thread a bolt on there , might be easier that way.
> 
> Also another suggestion is instead of having the spacer straight angle it a little to give it a different look, just cut the bottom of the spacer where you are goign to weld it to the main part of the fork
> *


Nice, good idea Tony i'll do it on Monday, man u need to come back to the shops so u can see the new machines we got. Laterz G.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 6 2009, 07:48 AM~12921165
> *Nice, good idea Tony i'll do it on Monday, man u need to come back to the shops so u can see the new machines we got. Laterz G.
> *


next weekend


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 5 2009, 09:51 PM~12921209
> *next weekend
> *


Kool T. Hey weekend of Feb 20th i'm headn back to Texas to deliver a bunch of engraved parts, plaques, bike parts etc. etc. and i'm bring back another car from Rollerz Only to the shop for a complet frame off, yeah big ass ups to the Texas Rollerz Only for all the support :biggrin: That'll be three bad ass rides when they're done. Along with full bike build from 3 Rollerz members, dayum. And i'm constantly on th phone with ur fellow members discussing future projects so yeah Texas is showin us lots of love and support. :biggrin: So anyways Tony u should roll with us up there so u can design on my laptop the whole way there and i'll show u some more usefull methods of Cadin faster and easier. I'll swoop u up on Friday 20th and drop u off Sunday evening 22nd. That way i'll introduce u to some heavy hitters that want to do bike builds for their sons/daughters. Alright T hopefully u roll with me so we can brainstorm the whole way up there homie. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

*New Price List for 09. 

FORKS (3/16TH" STEEL) $100.00
SISSYBARS (3/16TH" STEEL) $90.00
SPROCKETS (1/8TH" STEEL) $30.00
HANDLEBARS (3/16TH"STEEL, KNURLED CENTER BAR,WELDED GRIPS,(WELDED GUSSETS WILL BE OPTIONAL) AS WELL AS SETTING H.B. PLATES AT AN ANGLE TO GIVE BUTTERFLY EFFECT, AND YES SAME HIGH QUALITY WELDS) $150.00

CROWNS (1/8TH" STEEL,WILL BEND AT APPROPRIATE SPEC) $40.00
STEERING WHEELS (3/16TH" STEEL, WILL BEND AT APPROPRIATE SPEC) $50.00
PEDALS (1/2" STEEL , WITH WELDED THREADS) $95.00
WHEEL TRIMS (14GAUGE STEEL) $140.00 FOR SET OF FOUR
FENDER BRACES (14GAUGE STEEL) $70.00 A PAIR
AXLE COVERS (14GAUGE STEEL) $80.00 SET OF FOUR
SEAT POST (1/2" STEEL) $50.00
SEAT PANS (3/16TH" STEEL, WELDED MOUNTING BRACKET) $90.00
CRANKS (1/2" KUSTOM DESIGN WELDED ON STOCK CRANK THREAD) $125.00
TRAINING WHEELS (1/2" STEEL AND RUBBER TIRE AND MOUNTING ARM) $150.00
TURNTABLES $350.00
RIMZ (ALUMINUM 3/8TH" THICK) $350.00 FOR SET OF TWO (OTHER STYLES AVAILABLE, DOUBLE STACKED,SPINNERS AND OFFSET BILLET LOOK)

ALL PRICES ARE FOR RAW METAL (PLATING,ENGRAVING,MURALS,POWDERCOATING AND PAINT AVAILABLE ALL IN HOUSE AT KARZICON)

ALSO WE AT KARZICON IN CONJUNCTION WITH TNT WILL BE OFFERING MOLDED KUSTOM KUT FRAMES, PLATING, ENGRAVING, MURALS AND PAINT. PRICING WILL VARY ON AMOUNT OF DETAIL AND PARTICULAR SPECS .
*


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## KrazyKutting

Tony what up buddy, hey sorry i didn't have time to read all the bs in that topic u were involved in. Too busy takn care of customers that are actually makn things happen and ordering stuff. Which is what i want u to be doing as well. Alright man i talked to Taco and we need to plan another weekend to have u guys both here workn and collaborating with me on other projects we talkd about so lets plan on after Phoenix hookn up. :biggrin: 

Cadded this plaque design for Eric and club in Dallas Texas. will kut 28 plaques for them tomorrow and post em up. Peace :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Tony what up buddy, here's a sprocket and pedal design i did. It's not sold yet, but i think one of my buddys will buy it as soon as he sees it. I hope,lol.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 6 2009, 08:58 PM~12930505
> *Tony what up buddy, hey sorry i didn't have time to read all the bs in that topic u were involved in. Too busy takn care of customers that are actually makn things happen and ordering stuff. Which is what i want u to be doing as well. Alright man i talked to Taco and we need to plan another weekend to have u guys both here workn and collaborating with me on other projects we talkd about so lets plan on after Phoenix hookn up.  :biggrin:
> 
> Cadded this plaque design for Eric and club in Dallas Texas. will kut 28 plaques for them tomorrow and post em up. Peace  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass plaque johnny


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 7 2009, 02:09 AM~12933035
> *Bad ass plaque johnny
> *


Thanks homie, yeah theyre gonna be doing alot of business with us. Grills, full bike builds etc.etc.


----------



## bigshod

:|


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up T-money, here's a few pics of this weeks work. :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

Hey Johnny what's that in the upper left hand corner under the air duct????


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Feb 8 2009, 04:08 AM~12940232
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Johnny what's that in the upper left hand corner under the air duct????
> *


What's up carnal, thats one of our full bike builds we're doing. It's a special build for a TNT client. Me and Tony have been collaboratin on the designs , he emaild me some nice dxf files last nite. So will bust out in San Bernadino molded frame, kustom parts from A-Z, engraving , murals and kanypaint with marbelizing and patterns all done in house. Will defenitetly post pics of build. Peace.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Tony give me a few hours i'll post up a grip of pictures of more work we accomplished this week. Just have so many, but it's fun showin them to everyone that way they'll judge for themselves who the real serious shops are based on the amount of work not the amount of talkn,lol. Peace.


----------



## 68 CHEVY

how much for a standard dezine 24" faced forks


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Feb 8 2009, 03:56 PM~12942937
> *how much for a standard dezine 24" faced forks
> *


100.00 flat, no need to outsource the Cad design we do it all in house as well. If u have a design already great if not just send me pics of ur bike and i'll take care of it. I'll charge u that price for 3/16" aluminum or 3/16" steel. Hey just so u know it doesn't have to be standard design if u don't want to. I'll get down on something a lil more radical if thats what u like without chargin u extra. This is what i do fulltime for a living so call me if u have any further questions 619 861 6551. Just know that all money is always sent to TNT. Thanks man hopefully we can do some biz. :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY

im sure we will cause thats is a great price and maybe ill draw up a design


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

NICE WORK GUYS CAN'T WAIT TO COMPLETE THIS TRIKE WITH ALL YOUR PARTS.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Feb 8 2009, 06:23 PM~12944180
> *NICE WORK GUYS CAN'T WAIT TO COMPLETE THIS TRIKE WITH ALL YOUR PARTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks Lisa, i'm postn ur handlebars up in a minute, and i told Alex that peeps are gonna trip when they see the "Krazy" ass way we fabricate them for u . Can't wait, hey let me know if i can chrome them for u or at least i'll polish them , cause i want to weld some krazy gussets where the faced part of the handlebars meet the tube. If i polish and chrome for u it will be 180.00 n if i just polish i'll charge u 40 bucks. so let me know Lisa, also i'm gonna do some ill ass pedals for u . U can pay me later for those i just want ur trike to rep hard this year. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## KrazyKutting

:biggrin: :biggrin: heres more pics of the weeks work T























































































































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

..............


----------



## Clown Confusion

:uh:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 8 2009, 09:05 PM~12946277
> *Tony......I know im not in the club anymore, but why is it I see you are STILL cutting "Rollerz Only" plaques??? just wondering...
> *



:0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 9 2009, 07:05 AM~12946277
> *Tony......I know im not in the club anymore, but why is it I see you are STILL cutting "Rollerz Only" plaques??? just wondering...
> *


those are for my own bike which I have permission from Troy to do.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 9 2009, 05:47 AM~12945116
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: heres more pics of the weeks work T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img] :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


I like those sprockets lets start working on more segmented ones like we talked about.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Feb 9 2009, 07:15 AM~12946428-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RollinBlue_@Feb 9 2009, 07:40 AM~12946719
> *:0
> *



I like instigators, y'all are funny :roflmao:

:0 :angry:  :dunno:  hno: :|


----------



## luxuriousloc's

the tables have turned


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up Tony hey man keep it cool with Carlos he's a cool homie. I see great potential in him to contribute the bike game and he's gonna help me out with my parts in Salinas/San Jose. So keep the peace.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Feb 9 2009, 09:01 AM~12947582
> * the tables have turned
> *


Turntables? :dunno: I know Taco's a DJ :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 8 2009, 11:24 PM~12947820
> *What up Tony hey man keep it cool with Carlos he's a cool homie. I see great potential in him to contribute the bike game and he's gonna help me out with my parts in Salinas/San Jose. So keep the peace.
> *


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 8 2009, 09:57 PM~12946915
> *I like those sprockets lets start working on more segmented ones like we talked about.
> *


Wuz waitn for u to say that, thank u. That will make it a little faster for the machine to kut, no doesn't mean ur gettn any cheaper Tony, we're already selln em to u as a loss lead item.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

keep up the good work GUYS!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 8 2009, 11:31 PM~12947875
> *
> *


Raul i took the time to read back a little bit and saw that years ago when Tony startd this biz some layitlow members suggested that u 2 collaborate on some desings and ideas and everyone got excited. Well after talkn to u last nite i know why,.... u have some great ideas and i'm really lookn forward to havn u at the shops brainstormn with us. Thanks Raul was real cool talkn shop with u last nite.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Feb 9 2009, 10:34 AM~12950451
> *keep up the good work GUYS!!!
> *


Hey what's up carnal, havn't heard from u n a minute. How've u been u ready for Phoenix??? Hey man i'm always telln buddys here in Yuma bout ur bike (alot of them havn't seen it in person) maybe when the La Raza show comes about in April u can bring it down here and at the same time spend some time with ur at our shops brainstormn as well. We are definetly down to collaborate with anyone who is serious and wants to c new products or their own ideas become a reality. Bottom line we're here to help. Thanks


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 9 2009, 10:41 AM~12950512
> *Hey what's up carnal, havn't heard from u n a minute. How've u been u ready for Phoenix??? Hey man i'm always telln buddys here in Yuma bout ur bike (alot of them havn't seen it in person) maybe when the La Raza show comes about in April u can bring it down here and at the same time spend some time with ur at our shops brainstormn as well. We are definetly down to collaborate with anyone who is serious and wants to c new products or their own ideas become a reality. Bottom line we're here to help. Thanks
> *



Bro yeah we have been busy with alot of stuff and you know how it goes not enough time in the day. Let me kow when that show is and we can make plans to go. Dude you dont want to know what we have in your brains.......you will think we crazy man!!! LOL!!

I will send you a pm see if you can help me out

PhX???? we will see if we are ready in time.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

pm sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Feb 9 2009, 10:45 AM~12950545
> *Bro yeah we have been busy with alot of stuff and you know how it goes not enough time in the day. Let me kow when that show is and we can make plans to go. Dude you dont want to know what we have in your brains.......you will think we crazy man!!! LOL!!
> 
> I will send you a pm see if you can help me out
> 
> PhX???? we will see if we are ready in time.
> *


Hell yes, carnal when u spend some time with me u'll see the passion i have for what we do here. I live and breath this bro so when i meet peeps like urself who feel the same way.... those are the kind of friends i like to surround myself with. So big ups on ur ideas and trust me u know we luv to build radical cars and now bikes(this year is our comn out party) so u can call me anytime day or night to talk shop. 619 861 6551 . Laterz brother.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 9 2009, 11:02 AM~12950733
> *Hell yes, carnal when u spend some time with me u'll see the passion i have for what we do here. I live and breath this bro so when i meet peeps like urself who feel the same way.... those are the kind of friends i like to surround myself with. So big ups on ur ideas and trust me u know we luv to build radical cars and now bikes(this year is our comn out party) so u can call me anytime day or night to talk shop. 619 861 6551 . Laterz brother.
> *



will do i got your number!!

Cant wait to see what you guys have coming out and if you need any help or anything let me know. we have been building bikes for awhile know.

We are getting ready to go to the cars soon.......up to the big boys and see what we can create


----------



## KrazyKutting

Tony what up man, here's them handlebars that i cut out for Cisco from Gootimes. Trip out on the way we welded/fabricated the center bar. Wait till u see the next ones and next ones and the way we do the forks. :biggrin: 


































heres some axle covers he picked up at the shop as well, he wanted to take ur shrek parts too,lol.


















These skull hand pedals are for Sal from Goodtimes as well.


----------



## TonyO

I'll have to check out the pics when I get off work but I'm sure it all came out bad ass. I need you to ship the transformer sprocket ASAP I'll PM you the address.

Also I wanted to announce to my customers TNT will be developing a website soon. I'm talking with a local company that offers website services so I'll actually have a paid website not just a free photobucket or corny Myspace page. The website will be dedicated to TNT with offerings of custom grilles, etc that KrazyKutting does. I am not making claims that TNT is doing the grilles because that's not what we're all about. We're strictly about the bikes, if people want to order other stuff they'll be redirected to KrazyKutting.


----------



## TonyO

*New Price List for 09. 

FORKS (3/16TH" STEEL) $100.00
SISSYBARS (3/16TH" STEEL) $90.00
SPROCKETS (1/8TH" STEEL) $30.00
HANDLEBARS (3/16TH"STEEL, KNURLED CENTER BAR,WELDED GRIPS,(WELDED GUSSETS WILL BE OPTIONAL) AS WELL AS SETTING H.B. PLATES AT AN ANGLE TO GIVE BUTTERFLY EFFECT, AND YES SAME HIGH QUALITY WELDS) $150.00

CROWNS (1/8TH" STEEL,WILL BEND AT APPROPRIATE SPEC) $40.00
STEERING WHEELS (3/16TH" STEEL, WILL BEND AT APPROPRIATE SPEC) $50.00
PEDALS (1/2" STEEL , WITH WELDED THREADS) $95.00
WHEEL TRIMS (14GAUGE STEEL) $140.00 FOR SET OF FOUR
FENDER BRACES (14GAUGE STEEL) $70.00 A PAIR
AXLE COVERS (14GAUGE STEEL) $80.00 SET OF FOUR
SEAT POST (1/2" STEEL) $50.00
SEAT PANS (3/16TH" STEEL, WELDED MOUNTING BRACKET) $90.00
CRANKS (1/2" KUSTOM DESIGN WELDED ON STOCK CRANK THREAD) $125.00
TRAINING WHEELS (1/2" STEEL AND RUBBER TIRE AND MOUNTING ARM) $150.00
TURNTABLES $350.00
RIMZ (ALUMINUM 3/8TH" THICK) $350.00 FOR SET OF TWO (OTHER STYLES AVAILABLE, DOUBLE STACKED,SPINNERS AND OFFSET BILLET LOOK)

ALL PRICES ARE FOR RAW METAL (PLATING,ENGRAVING,MURALS,POWDERCOATING AND PAINT AVAILABLE ALL IN HOUSE AT KARZICON)

ALSO WE AT KARZICON IN CONJUNCTION WITH TNT WILL BE OFFERING MOLDED KUSTOM KUT FRAMES, PLATING, ENGRAVING, MURALS AND PAINT. PRICING WILL VARY ON AMOUNT OF DETAIL AND PARTICULAR SPECS .
*


----------



## schwinn1966

:worship: 

no doubt about it u guys are really good!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Feb 11 2009, 06:54 PM~12971806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:
> 
> no doubt about it u guys are really good!
> *


Thanks for the props bro


----------



## TonyO

Props to our business partners at KrazyKutting:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12972966


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Feb 11 2009, 08:54 AM~12971806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:
> 
> no doubt about it u guys are really good!
> *


It's all Tony's ideas, we just do what he tells us to do. Already kut and polished more of those axle covers will post up tonight. Tony call me before i start cuttn that file i talkd to u about. Thanks brother. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats up guys. Hey tony i really need that order. Its crunch time homie. I need them like asap. Hit me up bro.


----------



## lowridin82

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Feb 11 2009, 07:54 AM~12971806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:
> 
> no doubt about it u guys are really good!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by lowridin82_@Feb 11 2009, 01:26 PM~12974020
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What up Alfredo, thanks carnal. We'll kick it in Phoenix and talk some business homie can't wait to start on ur project. :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

trying to find tnt payment center. the one i have is not working


----------



## vicmarcos

hey johnny, ive been trying [email protected] and nothing comes up.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos+Feb 11 2009, 05:42 PM~12976085-->
> 
> 
> 
> trying to find tnt payment center. the one i have is not working
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vicmarcos_@Feb 11 2009, 06:25 PM~12976563
> *hey johnny, ive been trying [email protected] and nothing comes up.
> *


Hey guys sorry bout that, i'm gonna get a hold of Tony and double check if his paypal account is [email protected]. Thanks for the fork order u'll love the way i design the Aztec bird with the warrior helmet and engrave it. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Tony what's up brother, here are the pics of the other Axle covers we made for u, they are not chrome bro that is the result of excellent polishing only. :biggrin: 


























These are other samples of our polished products
















ones aluminum and the differential cover is obviously steel. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Here are the pics of Lisa's daughters handlebars. Bro we're gettn better and better at bendin and playn with steel tubing. U know i'm saving our krazy idea for Bankroll. :biggrin: 

















































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

[/quote]









[/quote]

now thats innovative! them curved bars!!!...looks ok with the faced angled like that looks like antler rack... :biggrin: 


whats your 14x7s going for


----------



## 817Lowrider

Anthing for me? I got a major deadline that inches away? PM Asap Tony Johnny?


----------



## LowRider_69




----------



## KrazyKutting

[/quote]

now thats innovative! them curved bars!!!...looks ok with the faced angled like that looks like antler rack... :biggrin: 
whats your 14x7s going for
[/quote]
Thanks Sam i knew u'd appreciate them. Ur work is lookn sick as well homie, u got talent. I'll figure out a way to get u the emblems to place on all the bikes u paint G. :biggrin: 



> Anthing for me? I got a major deadline that inches away? PM Asap Tony Johnny?


We'll take care of it man no worries. :biggrin: 



>


Urs is next to get fabricated. N i'm hookn u up with a lowrider man pendant as a gesture of our appreciation. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Check these out Tony, these are for Big homie Sal's sons bike. Its a 26"cruiser as well as Cisco's (both of them are Goodtimes) they'll be n Phoenix going head to head. :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Feb 11 2009, 10:54 AM~12971806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:
> 
> no doubt about it u guys are really good!
> *


they look cool, but gonna be a bitch to polish and plate so they look good on the inside.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Feb 12 2009, 04:25 AM~12976563
> *hey johnny, ive been trying [email protected] and nothing comes up.
> *



when you go to pay and it asks you for an email just put 

[email protected]

That's my paypal address for payments. Let me know if you still have problems.

Thanks


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 12 2009, 05:04 PM~12981535
> *they look cool, but gonna be a bitch to polish and plate so they look good on the inside.
> *


I still haven't been on my home PC to look at these pics but if you're talking about the axle cover things they're polished out when they're flat and then bent for plating. We do all our stacked parts like that too just like str8crazy80 handlebars. Everything is polished out first before its tacked together for plating that way the plating is even and consistent. We would never get anything plated that wouldn't look good.


----------



## vicmarcos

johnny, thanks for the design on my forks i cant wait to see them.


----------



## TonyO

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TonyO, KrazyKutting

Sorry I was unavailable last night bro I didnt even get home to check out the bad ass pics you've been posting. Last night was lady's night for me. Double date TonyO style one right after another. One at 4:00 and another at 6:30 that's how I do hahaha so needless to say I was too worn out to even care about layitlow, the drama, or anything.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 12 2009, 07:04 AM~12981535
> *they look cool, but gonna be a bitch to polish and plate so they look good on the inside.
> *


What up Dwist, nah bro they're actually pretty simple. We polish them when they're flat (except for that one in pic) and after we bend them with our die they can be plated no problem. We use similar concept on difficult handlebars where tack em, take em apart to polish and then Tig em up for plating. :biggrin:

Here's a pefect example of an axle cover that we polished before we bent it with our die. This is ready to get chromed now. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Feb 12 2009, 07:52 AM~12981747
> * johnny, thanks for the design on my forks i cant wait to see them.
> *


No problem guys, i guarantee u ur gonna trip out when u see the finished product all engraved and plated. :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 12 2009, 09:53 AM~12981761
> *What up Dwist, nah bro they're actually pretty simple. We polish them when they're flat (except for that one in pic) and after we bend them with our die they can be plated no problem. We use similar concept on difficult handlebars where tack em, take em apart to polish and then Tig em up for plating.  :biggrin:
> 
> Here's a pefect example of an axle cover that we polished before we bent it with our die. This is ready to get chromed now.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats what I figured, that pic must have been your test piece!  
Lookin good! :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

For future reference my paypal email address is now in my signature


----------



## KrazyKutting

Here's a few more pics of what we've done this week as well Tony. So come on buddy help me out with Cading, our shoulders are gettn loaded with work. :biggrin: 

Front n Rear Drums that we're moldn to be engraved and plated for some heavy hitters. Our idea, we kut the cooling fins and Caded the cones that we kut on the waterjet and rolled with our roller. :biggrin: 









Man my photobucket is trippn, i'll post em up later tonight buddy. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

*TNT ANNOUNCEMENT WE WILL BEGIN TO DESIGN AND SELL KUSTOM BIKE FRAMES THAT WILL BE BOXED IN. WE WILL DO A PROTYPE TO SHOWCASE AND IF ALL GOES AS PLANNED WE WILL BE SELLING THESE IN KITS FOR CUSTOMERS TO ASSEMBLE THEMSELVES OR WE'LL WELD THEM UP AND PROVIDE THEM FINISHED. MINIMAL BODYWORK WE'LL BE REQUIRED DUE TO THE PRECISION DESIGNS AND KUTTING OF SHEETMETAL ON THE WATERJET. MOST KITS SHOULD INCLUDE A LEFT SIDE PANEL, RIGHT SIDE PANEL AND FLAT STRAP TO MOLD IN AND BOX THE FRAME (WE'LL PROVIDE THE FLAT STRAP ALREADY ROLLED FOR EASIER INSTALLATION BY CUSTOMERS) :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## the poor boys

kool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 12 2009, 10:25 AM~12983027
> *TNT ANNOUNCEMENT WE WILL BEGIN TO DESIGN AND SELL KUSTOM BIKE FRAMES THAT WILL BE BOXED IN. WE WILL DO A PROTYPE TO SHOWCASE AND IF ALL GOES AS PLANNED WE WILL BE SELLING THESE IN KITS FOR CUSTOMERS TO ASSEMBLE THEMSELVES OR WE'LL WELD THEM UP AND PROVIDE THEM FINISHED. MINIMAL BODYWORK WE'LL BE REQUIRED DUE TO THE PRECISION DESIGNS AND KUTTING OF SHEETMETAL ON THE WATERJET. MOST KITS SHOULD INCLUDE A LEFT SIDE PANEL, RIGHT SIDE PANEL AND FLAT STRAP TO MOLD IN AND BOX THE FRAME (WE'LL PROVIDE THE FLAT STRAP ALREADY ROLLED FOR EASIER INSTALLATION BY CUSTOMERS)  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*
*


----------



## 817Lowrider

cool some one pm me on my order. I cant pm from my phone. Holla at me. Its crunch time. Im negative on time


----------



## 817Lowrider

817 991 7732


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 12 2009, 11:42 AM~12983690
> *817 991 7732
> *


I'll call u in a bit Juan.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Tony this the attachtment to the steer fork u've been buggin me to do. I'm making this one for Carlos from Salinas. I'll be kuttin it out of 1"steel and threading the sides for the 3/8"bolts to thread in on each side. I'm kutting the factory steer tube for now so send me a bunch and i'll stock up TNT with about 10 (all custom designs) I think i'm catchin the bike bug a bit and am also ready to design and do a protype of the crank arms as well. Laterz homie.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 12 2009, 10:15 PM~12983997
> *Tony this the attachtment to the steer fork u've been buggin me to do. I'm making this one for Carlos from Salinas. I'll be kuttin it out of 1"steel and threading the sides for the 3/8"bolts to thread in on each side. I'm kutting the factory steer tube for now so send me a bunch and i'll stock up TNT with about 10 (all custom designs) I think i'm catchin the bike bug a bit and am also ready to design and do a protype of the crank arms as well. Laterz homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I can't see chit  I'll have to wait till I get home.


----------



## 817Lowrider

johnny as always. Calm and strictly biz.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 12 2009, 12:15 PM~12983997
> *Tony this the attachtment to the steer fork u've been buggin me to do. I'm making this one for Carlos from Salinas. I'll be kuttin it out of 1"steel and threading the sides for the 3/8"bolts to thread in on each side. I'm kutting the factory steer tube for now so send me a bunch and i'll stock up TNT with about 10 (all custom designs) I think i'm catchin the bike bug a bit and am also ready to design and do a protype of the crank arms as well. Laterz homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Clean


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 12 2009, 01:11 PM~12984398
> *Clean
> *


What up Gilly, thanks man it should look real clean when Carlos is done wit it, i'm sure he's gonna engrave it nice.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 12 2009, 01:16 PM~12984438
> *What up Gilly, thanks man it should look real clean when Carlos is done wit it, i'm sure he's gonna engrave it nice.
> *



Knowing Carlos its going to be clean! :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

Johnny I just sent you pictures of my lac through a PM homie check it out


----------



## TopDogg

Need anything else, Johnny?
How's my part coming along.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 12 2009, 01:56 PM~12984749
> *Need anything else, Johnny?
> How's my part coming along.
> 
> *


What's up Albert, thanks man. Ur parts are coming along real nice can't wait till u see them. Hey so are u going to Phoenix, let us know so we can hang out. Laterz.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 12 2009, 10:17 AM~12982916
> *Here's a few more pics of what we've done this week as well Tony. So come on buddy help me out with Cading, our shoulders are gettn loaded with work.  :biggrin:
> 
> Front n Rear Drums that we're moldn to be engraved and plated for some heavy hitters. Our idea, we kut the cooling fins and Caded the cones that we kut on the waterjet and rolled with our roller.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man my photobucket is trippn, i'll post em up later tonight buddy. :biggrin:
> *


Tony it just dawned on me from lookn at this picture that we can make our own line of Show Only Drums for show cars. We'd program the cone file, N two diameters the big one at the bottom would be more of a flange/washer type to weld the cone too and the top plate would have the matching bolt pattern and hub cutout. I'll try it out. After we R&D ur bike projects first :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 13 2009, 12:16 AM~12984930
> *Tony it just dawned on me from lookn at this picture that we can make our own line of Show Only Drums for show cars. We'd program the cone file, N two diameters the big one at the bottom would be more of a flange/washer type to weld the cone too and the top plate would have the matching bolt pattern and hub cutout. I'll try it out. After we R&D ur bike projects first  :biggrin:
> *


How bout custom drum brakes on a bike? :dunno: They do sell them, do a search on ebay or google I've seen them before.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 12 2009, 03:20 PM~12985438
> *How bout custom drum brakes on a bike? :dunno:  They do sell them, do a search on ebay or google I've seen them before.
> *


Cool i'll check it out bro.


----------



## BIG TURTLE

LOOKING GOOD TNT & KRAZYKUTTING


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 12 2009, 03:36 PM~12985557
> * LOOKING GOOD TNT & KRAZYKUTTING
> *


Thanks Turtle, i just talked to Tony and we'll be gettn the brouchures, catalogs n posters for u by San Bernadino. Call me this weekend on Sunday.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO4LIFE 719,* FunkytownRoller*

whats up chad


----------



## FunkytownRoller

What's up man. I'm at a truck stop right now in memphis still looking at layitlow even on the road. Hahaha


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 12 2009, 06:00 PM~12986214
> *What's up man. I'm at a truck stop right now in memphis still looking at layitlow even on the road. Hahaha
> *



lol thats cool, how have things been goin for you


----------



## vicmarcos

just sent $$ for those forks. :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 12 2009, 07:02 PM~12986233
> *lol thats cool, how have things been goin for you
> *


Pretty good man. Just working a lot trying to make that money. I'm in Birmingham Alabama now. Long runs but the money is good. Gonna get unloaded and reloaded here then get outta town and find a place to pull this bitch over and get some sleep


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Feb 13 2009, 07:29 AM~12988783
> *just sent $$ for those forks. :biggrin:
> *


 Payment received


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## TonyO

*New Price List for 09. 

FORKS (3/16TH" STEEL) $100.00
SISSYBARS (3/16TH" STEEL) $90.00
SPROCKETS (1/8TH" STEEL) $30.00
HANDLEBARS (3/16TH"STEEL, KNURLED CENTER BAR,WELDED GRIPS,(WELDED GUSSETS WILL BE OPTIONAL) AS WELL AS SETTING H.B. PLATES AT AN ANGLE TO GIVE BUTTERFLY EFFECT, AND YES SAME HIGH QUALITY WELDS) $150.00

CROWNS (1/8TH" STEEL,WILL BEND AT APPROPRIATE SPEC) $40.00
STEERING WHEELS (3/16TH" STEEL, WILL BEND AT APPROPRIATE SPEC) $50.00
PEDALS (1/2" STEEL , WITH WELDED THREADS) $95.00
WHEEL TRIMS (14GAUGE STEEL) $140.00 FOR SET OF FOUR
FENDER BRACES (14GAUGE STEEL) $70.00 A PAIR
AXLE COVERS (14GAUGE STEEL) $80.00 SET OF FOUR
SEAT POST (1/2" STEEL) $50.00
SEAT PANS (3/16TH" STEEL, WELDED MOUNTING BRACKET) $90.00
CRANKS (1/2" KUSTOM DESIGN WELDED ON STOCK CRANK THREAD) $125.00
TRAINING WHEELS (1/2" STEEL AND RUBBER TIRE AND MOUNTING ARM) $150.00
TURNTABLES $350.00
RIMZ (ALUMINUM 3/8TH" THICK) $350.00 FOR SET OF TWO (OTHER STYLES AVAILABLE, DOUBLE STACKED,SPINNERS AND OFFSET BILLET LOOK)

ALL PRICES ARE FOR RAW METAL (PLATING,ENGRAVING,MURALS,POWDERCOATING AND PAINT AVAILABLE ALL IN HOUSE AT KARZICON)

ALSO WE AT KARZICON IN CONJUNCTION WITH TNT WILL BE OFFERING MOLDED KUSTOM KUT FRAMES, PLATING, ENGRAVING, MURALS AND PAINT. PRICING WILL VARY ON AMOUNT OF DETAIL AND PARTICULAR SPECS .
*


----------



## TonyO

*TNT where everything is done in house. No outsourcing, no middlemen, just quality parts at prices you can afford. Hit us up with ALL your custom needs from bikes and scooters to top notch show cars. We can do billet, waterjet cut, CNC, and lathed out parts.*


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2009, 08:54 AM~12991660
> *TNT where everything is done in house.  No outsourcing, no middlemen, just quality parts at prices you can afford.  Hit us up with ALL your custom needs from bikes and scooters to top notch show cars.  We can do billet, waterjet cut, CNC, and lathed out parts.
> *


what show cars have ya done... :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 13 2009, 05:07 PM~12991714
> *what show cars have ya done... :cheesy:
> *


TNT has done plaques and wheel chips for about 7 cars.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 13 2009, 07:07 AM~12991714
> *what show cars have ya done... :cheesy:
> *


TNT is about to do urs if u keep messin with him,lol. I'm gonna my boy T a grinder and tell him to kut out ur project,lol. Just messin with u Big Sam. Hey for the record Tony is our bizness partner and personal friend and has all the right in the world to take credit for any and all projects we work on cause again without his investment in Karzicon we wouldn't be able to do certain projects. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 13 2009, 10:58 AM~12992336
> *TNT is about to do urs if u keep messin with him,lol. I'm gonna my boy T a grinder and tell him to kut out ur project,lol. Just messin with u Big Sam. Hey for the record Tony is our bizness partner and personal friend and has all the right in the world to take credit for any and all projects we work on cause again without his investment in Karzicon we wouldn't be able to do certain projects.  :biggrin:
> *


lol
:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 13 2009, 06:58 PM~12992336
> *TNT is about to do urs if u keep messin with him,lol. I'm gonna my boy T a grinder and tell him to kut out ur project,lol. Just messin with u Big Sam. Hey for the record Tony is our bizness partner and personal friend and has all the right in the world to take credit for any and all projects we work on cause again without his investment in Karzicon we wouldn't be able to do certain projects.  :biggrin:
> *


forget the grinder get me the torch for that one


----------



## KrazyKutting

Wuz up T, here are the car club plaques i sold this week and the Caded files as well THANKS FOR THE REFERRAL 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: 


















































T it is so ridiculously easy to draw and Cad, i can't believe u were paying peeps to do this for u. Oh well those days are long over. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 13 2009, 10:32 PM~12994154
> *Wuz up T, here are the car club plaques i sold this week and the Caded files as well THANKS FOR THE REFERRAL
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T it is so ridiculously easy to draw and Cad, i can't believe u were paying peeps to do this for u. Oh well those days are long over.  :biggrin:
> *


Well CADDing is a profession all its own anyway though. I mean there are professional CAD artists that that's all they do all day for industry or whatever. I took a fundamental AutoCAD class back in 02 and there's so many things you can do with AutoCAD.

That's cool though I dont know of any other cutters that cut, weld, and fabricate from scratch without customer input or pre selected designs.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2009, 12:42 PM~12994219
> *Well CADDing is a profession all its own anyway though.  I mean there are professional CAD artists that that's all they do all day for industry or whatever.  I took a fundamental AutoCAD class back in 02 and there's so many things you can do with AutoCAD.
> 
> That's cool though I dont know of any other cutters that cut, weld, and fabricate from scratch without customer input or pre selected designs.
> *


Guess if ur just really motiviated and have a passion for it u can learn ANYTHING!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 13 2009, 10:44 PM~12994243
> *Guess if ur just really motiviated and have a passion for it u can learn ANYTHING!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir.

Well its back to the lab again. I have to find some serial numbers for Retina Events Manager and Retina Events Server applications. I'm on a project building 400 Retina servers. They're supposed to hire 4 more people on the project and I'll probably be overseeing 2 of them. The last person I oversaw on something complained that I was a micromanager :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 13 2009, 01:32 PM~12994154
> *
> T it is so ridiculously easy to draw and Cad, i can't believe u were paying peeps to do this for u. Oh well those days are long over.  :biggrin:
> *


gotta do what you gotta do if you want something done right


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 13 2009, 01:18 PM~12994545
> *gotta do what you gotta do if you want something done right
> *


That was then this is now.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2009, 12:11 PM~12992921
> *forget the grinder get me the torch for that one
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 13 2009, 03:22 PM~12995061
> *That was then this is now.
> *


still applies.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Feb 13 2009, 01:18 PM~12994545-->
> 
> 
> 
> gotta do what you gotta do if you want something done right
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2009, 02:22 PM~12995061
> *That was then this is now.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 13 2009, 02:54 PM~12995368
> *still applies.
> *


Yeah ur right, i can tell that rule applies by the amount of projects peeps are bring forward to us. Thanks for the knowledge Big D. :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 13 2009, 03:18 PM~12994545
> *gotta do what you gotta do if you want something done right
> *


 :yes:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 13 2009, 04:42 PM~12996326
> *:yes:
> *


Thanks for agreeing bro, hey let me know when ur ready for those forks u pm'd me about. :thumbsup:


----------



## charger24

i have a whole list of stuff for u guys to cut as soon as i get my income tax!!! i will have just deez send u the files keep up the good work!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 13 2009, 06:00 PM~12996904
> *i have a whole list of stuff for u guys to cut as soon as i get my income tax!!! i will have just deez send u the files  keep up the good work!!!
> *


Sounds good bro. Let us know when ur ready. Laterz. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Tony what up partner, here's the cad file for the customer Estrella that deposited the money this morning in ur paypal account. :biggrin: 
Sorry i didn't do it faster had a shop to manage. :biggrin: 










Here's a closer look at the Aztec Eagle that we're engraving and stacking on the forks.


----------



## vicmarcos

:biggrin: ya we like it . cant wait to see them cut out and the engraving started.thanks a lot for the fast work.


----------



## TonyO

Great lookin CAD work Johnny keep it up and I'm tryin to catch up on my end :thumbsup:

We need to clear out all the old accounts we owe people. The only thing is we'll never stop doing current work to clear that out unlike others out there that have to stop production :roflmao: whahahahaha


----------



## KrazyKutting

T what up buddy, check out some pics of the Regal that in our shop for a lil makeover. Mando's gettn down as always on the patterns. :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

looking good fellaz


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 13 2009, 10:26 PM~12999062
> *looking good fellaz
> *


Thanks John, workn ur ass off defenitly pays off.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Whew, dam T i wish there was more time in each day to CAD/DESIGN/KUT/FABRICATE more BIKE parts. Unfortunetly they'rs not. Oh Well guess i have to get faster. Here some more pics of parts done this week. 

RaiderSequel Handlebars









KingZ bike plaques









Seatpost (double) for Carlos from Salas and his steer tube and another one i designed/kut for us to sell .


----------



## Lil_Rob00

How much extra do you guys charge for plating? on top of your prices.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Feb 13 2009, 10:50 PM~12999311
> *How much extra do you guys charge for plating? on top of your prices.
> *


What's up homie, take a look at my thread in Other Items for the plaque platin breakdown. By the way all our plating is Triple Plating "show chrome" copper,nickel,chrome. If u need prices on other items pm and i'll hook u up since i'm gonna be doing ur plaques.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 13 2009, 07:35 PM~12996716
> *Thanks for agreeing bro, hey let me know when ur ready for those forks u pm'd me about.  :thumbsup:
> *


soon :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2009, 08:50 AM~12991648
> *New Price List for 09.
> SEAT PANS (3/16TH" STEEL, WELDED MOUNTING BRACKET) $90.00
> CRANKS (1/2" KUSTOM DESIGN WELDED ON STOCK CRANK THREAD) $125.00*



can you make these parts to match my existing set?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 15 2009, 05:09 AM~13004851
> *can you make these parts to match my existing set?
> *


That's easy as hell bro send me pics of what you currently got


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 14 2009, 12:22 AM~12995061
> *That was then this is now.
> *


You're right check this out. Not bad for an amateur right? :dunno:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

somebody needs to call me


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 15 2009, 04:47 AM~13007454
> *You're right check this out.  Not bad for an amateur right? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 15 2009, 02:05 AM~13006739
> *That's easy as hell bro send me pics of what you currently got
> *


check out my thread all the cads justdeez did for me are there


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

pm sent


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 16 2009, 12:56 AM~13010304
> *check out my thread all the cads justdeez did for me are there
> *


Lots of drama going on in that thread but yeah if Justdeez did the CAD send me whatever it is from him or have him send the drawings to me that you want cut.


----------



## mandoemex

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 15 2009, 03:47 AM~13007454
> *You're right check this out.  Not bad for an amateur right? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is nice detail tony


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 15 2009, 03:47 AM~13007454
> *You're right check this out.  Not bad for an amateur right? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Good job T, got ur files they came thru perfect. :biggrin:


----------



## charger24

do u guys need the file or jjust like a email or what? and whats the adress


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 16 2009, 09:09 AM~13016103
> *do u guys need the file or jjust like a email or what? and whats the adress
> *


As soon as Danny finishes the Cad have him send them to [email protected] he'll know what format to send them in. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 16 2009, 07:30 AM~13015502
> *Lots of drama going on in that thread but yeah if Justdeez did the CAD send me whatever it is from him or have him send the drawings to me that you want cut.
> *


pm me your number tonyo


----------



## KrazyKutting

Tony check out our new toy. This will make takn apart suspensions and reassembling alot faster. No don't think i'm changing ur car oil when u come visit again,lol.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 16 2009, 06:06 PM~13020732
> *Tony check out our new toy. This will make takn apart suspensions and reassembling alot faster. No don't think i'm changing ur car oil when u come visit again,lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did tony airbrush the smiley mural on the wall? :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 16 2009, 06:20 PM~13020887
> *did tony airbrush the smiley mural on the wall? :biggrin:
> *


Yeah he was practicing his airbrush skills. Let me know when u want me to book him for u at ur shop. He's in high demand,lol. :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 16 2009, 07:03 PM~13021441
> *Yeah he was practicing his airbrush skills. Let me know when u want me to book him for u at ur shop. He's in high demand,lol.  :biggrin:
> *


taco was here and wanted to move in asap. i dont know if i got storage for all tonys bikes :0


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 16 2009, 07:31 PM~13021865
> *taco was here and wanted to move in asap. i dont know if i got storage for all tonys bikes :0
> *


After San Berandino peeps will know Tony for just one Bike in particular. Wait and see.


----------



## charger24

hey danny sent u my files for my parts


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 16 2009, 10:21 PM~13022588
> *hey danny sent u my files for my parts
> *


u cuttin everything at once homie?


----------



## charger24

within the next couple of weeks tryin to stack the cash as fast as as i can :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 16 2009, 10:45 PM~13023023
> *within the next couple of weeks tryin to stack the cash as fast as as i can  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shit you aint the only one :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## KrazyKutting

What up TONY, check out the 63 that we've been getting ready for the San Diego Indoor Show. It's coming out real clean. Mando is gettn busy on this ride. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Here's some c.c. plaques i sold last week and cut today. Still cutting as i type this. 10more for Unity and KingZ b.c. just added more plaques today as well and i received payment for additional 2more clubs. Get ready to start helpn me with c.c. plaques Tony. Yeah by the way Azteca De Oro is gonna send u a moneyorder for some bad ass rimz TNT is gonna make for him. :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro

Where are u tony


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Feb 17 2009, 10:36 AM~13025912
> *Where are u tony
> *


PM Sent


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mandoemex+Feb 16 2009, 06:11 PM~13015822-->
> 
> 
> 
> That is nice detail tony
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mando I appreciate it. I'm trying to get better with my CADs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 06:35 PM~13015931
> *:thumbsup:  Good job T, got ur files they came thru perfect.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Johnny I'm trying to get the arcs and curves down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 04:06 AM~13020732
> *Tony check out our new toy. This will make takn apart suspensions and reassembling alot faster. No don't think i'm changing ur car oil when u come visit again,lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Word I'll bring some Mobile 1 so you can change the oil in the Lex
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KrazyKutting_@Feb 17 2009, 05:43 AM~13022064
> *After San Berandino peeps will know Tony for just one Bike in particular. Wait and see.
> *


:dunno: I don't know what chu talkin bout unless you mean the Wyatt's Revenge Frame I just got back with some bad ass murals :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 17 2009, 08:38 AM~13024850
> *What up TONY, check out the 63 that we've been getting ready for the San Diego Indoor Show. It's coming out real clean. Mando is gettn busy on this ride.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell yeah I like that color maybe I'll bring the Escalade down next time and you guys can use the extra paint on it if you got any :cheesy:


----------



## vicmarcos

johnny, lets go ahead and make those forks 20 in. and gold plated, instead of chrome.thanks estrella


----------



## TonyO

Whatup peeps how's everything this morning? Damn it feels nice not to have to put any kind of :wave: :biggrin: :cheesy: :0  junk out there just to keep my topic to the top.


----------



## 817Lowrider

looking good tony


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 17 2009, 10:02 PM~13028822
> *looking good tony
> *


Thanks nothin but work work work comin out of the shop. I got a cool lookin design for the Tinkerbell sissybar I'll post up late tonight when I get home. I CADDED it up last night and I think it came out pretty tight. I gotta do butterflies for the pedals and then we'll be done with her bike for now.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 17 2009, 01:25 PM~13029038
> *Thanks nothin but work work work comin out of the shop.  I got a cool lookin design for the Tinkerbell sissybar I'll post up late tonight when I get home.  I CADDED it up last night and I think it came out pretty tight.  I gotta do butterflies for the pedals and then we'll be done with her bike for now.
> *


i got a bunch of tinkerbell parts done, if youre looking for more


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 17 2009, 10:34 PM~13029117
> *i got a bunch of tinkerbell parts done, if youre looking for more
> *


I think I saw those, the guy posted them up saying he wasn't going to use them right? They looked like pixie dust and had "Tinkerbell" in script lettering? :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 17 2009, 01:40 PM~13029175
> *I think I saw those, the guy posted them up saying he wasn't going to use them right?  They looked like pixie dust and had "Tinkerbell" in script lettering? :dunno:
> *


yeah, little stars coming off the sissybar, and the forks had "tinkerbell" in disney kinda letters.


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up Tony check out Carlos from Salinas 2ble seat post and steer tube, mirrors.  


















































This is what my Grill Design workstation looks like that u were asking me about.


----------



## POISON 831

> What up Tony check out Carlos from Salinas 2ble seat post and steer tube, mirrors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: THEY CAME OUT GOOD JOHNNY... CANT WAIT TO GET THEM :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion

looks good carlos jonny did a alsome job


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 17 2009, 05:23 PM~13031806
> *looks good carlos jonny did a alsome job
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Alright Tony, here's Ciscos parts just got them back from getting chromed. He'll be making his debut in Phoenix. U have to see the muraled 2nd piece stack (skull) in person to really appreciate how clean it came out.


----------



## Clown Confusion

damm jonny that some nice work ill have to hit u up when i start working on a show car


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 17 2009, 07:07 PM~13032790
> *damm jonny that some nice work ill have  to hit u up when i start working on a show car
> *


Thanks bro, it's all teamwork . Everyone here at Karzicon contributes day in dayout to every build or project we do. So big ass ups to the squad here including Tony for all his ideas and guidance.


----------



## Clown Confusion

cool keep up the good work


----------



## bigshod

nice :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Another first for TNT, Muraled chromed out parts. 

I see all these Guests and Anonymous users out there. Why dont you log in and say something whether its positive or negative we welcome all inquiries. Tell us what we should do, what looks good, what doesn't look good, etc. We're open to your comments and suggestions.


----------



## the poor boys

:wave: WHATS UP TONY


----------



## vicmarcos

good job looks nice


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 17 2009, 08:03 PM~13032747
> *Alright Tony, here's Ciscos parts just got them back from getting chromed. He'll be making his debut in Phoenix. U have to see the muraled 2nd piece stack (skull) in person to really appreciate how clean it came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 17 2009, 09:45 PM~13034628
> *Another first for TNT, Muraled chromed out parts.
> 
> I see all these Guests and Anonymous users out there.  Why dont you log in and say something whether its positive or negative we welcome all inquiries.  Tell us what we should do, what looks good, what doesn't look good, etc.  We're open to your comments and suggestions.
> *


any up date on my parts


----------



## 520_low




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Feb 18 2009, 07:53 AM~13034720-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  WHATS UP TONY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 10:01 AM~13036193
> *any up date on my parts
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The handlebars were already chromed, the pedals still need to be drilled out
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-520_low_@Feb 18 2009, 03:33 PM~13037242
> *
> *


Whatup Mark how's everything going in Vegas? You get all those guys under control? Don't forget your the host chapter for SuperShow the pressure is on you now to help everyone out.


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up T, check out this grill i just designed. We're gonna engrave it and chrome it and we're fabricating the edges so it has some nice radius bends in it as well as weldn/fabricating the mounts so it fits snug on the front clip. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 18 2009, 11:46 AM~13039581
> *What up T, check out this grill i just designed. We're gonna engrave it and chrome it and we're fabricating the edges so it has some nice radius bends in it as well as weldn/fabricating the mounts so it fits snug on the front clip.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:uh:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Tony, check out this my rough ass Cad file i did real quick. Jesse from Inked City is here and he's gonna do our first run and we'll order some for u to with the TNT logo later. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 18 2009, 10:46 PM~13040075
> *Tony, check out this my rough ass Cad file i did real quick. Jesse from Inked City is here and he's gonna do our first run and we'll order some for u to with the TNT logo later.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its times like this I wish we weren't blocked from photobucket at work :tears:

Oh well I'll check it out when I get home. Back to the lab again to figure out how to get REM and Retina to talk. It feels good to be a lab rat now instead of a document jockey. I'm sure there's a way to streamline the process of building these 400 servers that we need to build for our customer. :scrutinize:


----------



## fatdaddylv

DAMN*







*


----------



## TonyO

When I'm not working on servers, dealing with TNT customers, doing CAD work, and helping my Rollerz members out I'm gettin A averages in class


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 13 2009, 06:06 PM~12996943
> *Tony what up partner, here's the cad file for the customer Estrella that deposited the money this morning in ur paypal account.  :biggrin:
> Sorry i didn't do it faster had a shop to manage.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a closer look at the Aztec Eagle that we're engraving and stacking on the forks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just wondering how the progress is going


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up T, this is gonna be one sick grill when we engrave it and chrome it.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Feb 18 2009, 08:03 PM~13044068
> *just wondering how the progress is going
> *


What's up Estrella, i'll cut it out by Friday after i modify it to a 20" :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

cool thanks johnny


----------



## TonyO

Here's the Tinkerell sissybar and pedals I CADDED up last night and tonight:


----------



## TonyO

Parts for another customer I drew up tonight:

Handlebars:










Pedals:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Feb 19 2009, 01:28 AM~13047411-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Tinkerell sissybar and pedals I CADDED up last night and tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Feb 19 2009, 02:46 AM~13047530
> *Parts for another customer I drew up tonight:
> 
> Handlebars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedals:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy: 
Tony we're so proud of u homie. Outstanding work man that's how u Cad!!! Bro u catching on as quick ar u are with the new software really motivates me to keep on takn more and more work confidently knowing that TNT has my back to the fullest. Wait till u see the new metal material we just ordered to start experimenting with for bike parts and grills.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Feb 17 2009, 12:36 AM~13025912
> *Where are u tony
> *


What up Homie, i started this moring on ur Design for ur soon to be awesome rimz. I'm positive ur gonna be real happy when u see the creativity being applied to them. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo johnny give me a call


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 19 2009, 08:51 PM~13053564
> *WOW!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :cheesy:
> Tony we're so proud of u homie. Outstanding work man that's how u Cad!!! Bro u catching on as quick ar u are with the new software really motivates me to keep on takn more and more work confidently knowing that TNT has my back to the fullest.  Wait till u see the newgrills.
> *


 :cheesy: 

please share


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Feb 19 2009, 08:25 PM~13054503-->
> 
> 
> 
> yo johnny give me a call
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry man, my phone get bad reception here at the shops cause of the insulation. Ask Sam he'll tell u how many time i've dropped calls. Anyways i'll be in Odessa on Monday and i'm takn ur parts with me. I'm gonna hook up with Eric from KINGZ Car Club so maybe i'll give him ur parts so u can pick em up from him. Laterz. call me Monday i'lll be on the road.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Feb 19 2009, 08:32 PM~13054568
> *:cheesy:
> 
> please share
> *


I'll leave a sample with Nick Hernandez so next time ur in Odessa cruise by and check em out. NO PICS Sam,lol. Laterz. Hey by the way i havn't received ur templates yet. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 19 2009, 10:51 PM~13054796
> *Sorry man, my phone get bad reception here at the shops cause of the insulation. Ask Sam he'll tell u how many time i've dropped calls. Anyways i'll be in Odessa on Monday and i'm takn ur parts with me. I'm gonna hook up with Eric from KINGZ Car Club so maybe i'll give him ur parts so u can pick em up from him. Laterz. call me Monday i'lll be on the road.
> I'll leave a sample with Nick Hernandez so next time ur in Odessa cruise by and check em out. NO PICS Sam,lol. Laterz. Hey by the way i havn't received ur templates yet.  :biggrin:
> *


they still in my trunk!!! been to busy to go ship..


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 19 2009, 07:03 PM~13053650
> *What up Homie, i started this moring on ur Design for ur soon to be awesome rimz. I'm positive ur gonna be real happy when u see the creativity being applied to them.  :biggrin:
> *


Azteca de oro will be sitting on krazy kutting rimz in.09


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 19 2009, 09:51 PM~13054796
> *Sorry man, my phone get bad reception here at the shops cause of the insulation. Ask Sam he'll tell u how many time i've dropped calls. Anyways i'll be in Odessa on Monday and i'm takn ur parts with me. I'm gonna hook up with Eric from KINGZ Car Club so maybe i'll give him ur parts so u can pick em up from him. Laterz. call me Monday i'lll be on the road.
> I'll leave a sample with Nick Hernandez so next time ur in Odessa cruise by and check em out. NO PICS Sam,lol. Laterz. Hey by the way i havn't received ur templates yet.  :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good. I dont know that cat but Im sure me and him can work somthing out.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 18 2009, 07:11 AM~13037524
> *Whatup
> The handlebars were already chromed, the pedals still need to be drilled out
> Whatup Mark how's everything going in Vegas?  You get all those guys under control?  Don't forget your the host chapter for SuperShow the pressure is on you now to help everyone out.
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Feb 20 2009, 07:15 AM~13055084
> *Azteca de oro will be sitting on krazy kutting rimz in.09
> *


TNT Rims


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 20 2009, 06:50 AM~13058084
> *TNT Rims
> *


Azteca De Oro, here are ur TNT :biggrin: rimz Desinged/Caded. Will cut them out this weekend. :biggrin: Can't wait to get them engraved. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 21 2009, 12:00 AM~13061302
> *Azteca De Oro, here are u rimz Desinged/Caded. Will cut them out this weekend.  :biggrin:  Can't wait to get them engraved.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TNT RIMS :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

From Bike parts, Car grills, Club Plaques, A arms, Kross members, Rotors, Reinforcement plates for chassis, to Belt Buckles WE DESIGN AND CAD IT ALL, AND OF COURSE CUT IT OURSELVES AND FABRICATE EVERYTHING!!!! IN HOUSE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 


















Plaques are next on ur list of things to Cad for TNT Tony, they're easy bro i'll give u a crash course over the phone on Monday evening when i'm driving. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

nice cads


----------



## LowRider_69

Any up date?


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue+Feb 20 2009, 08:15 PM~13064281-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice cads
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowRider_69_@Feb 20 2009, 08:23 PM~13064351
> *Any up date?
> *


This week, thing been real hectic in the shop this week with phoenix coming up.


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up Tony, i'm here in the shop with my homie Gabe. I was designing his parts for his last minute entry to Phoenix. I'm gonna cut these right now in bout 20min so i'll post em up later tonight. 

Seat Pan, seat post and axle covers 










Forks









Handlebars










I'm going to polish all these parts tomorrow and fabricate them on Sunday, i'll post up pics of the progress.


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up T, while ur snoozing ur boy is over here kutting away. Here's another bike that's debuting in Phoenix. 

These are the handlebars, u'll see the final product after we fabricate them tomorrow. :biggrin: 

















Forks









Sprocket









Seat Post









Seat Pan









Axle covers (these things are hot, i've been gettn hit up for them alot, especially when peeps see them in person)


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 20 2009, 11:09 PM~13065784
> *What up Tony, i'm here in the shop with my homie Gabe. I was designing his parts for his last minute entry to Phoenix. I'm gonna cut these right now in bout 20min so i'll post em up later tonight.
> 
> Handlebars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to polish all these parts tomorrow and fabricate them on Sunday, i'll post up pics of the progress.
> *


i'm sorry but that is funny to me :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 21 2009, 02:32 AM~13067101
> *i'm sorry but that is funny to me  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I just got it, at first i thought u were makn fun of the design, then i realized that u highlighted "HAND lebars". Yeah in this case it is literall,lol. They are for a bike that is in memory of a family that passed away. We're gonna make these parts real clean.


----------



## vicmarcos

just paid the differance for gold plating. if u have any new pics can u post them.


----------



## Raguness

Hey Johny will my parts be ready for Phoenix or not??? Tony said you were the one with the cads.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 21 2009, 02:34 AM~13067112
> *I just got it, at first i thought u were makn fun of the design, then i realized that u highlighted "HAND lebars". Yeah in this case it is literall,lol. They are for a bike that is in memory of a family that passed away. We're gonna make these parts real clean.
> *


naw i wasent making fun of the design i like it. nice clean work like always


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Feb 21 2009, 11:29 AM~13068687
> *Hey Johny will my parts be ready for Phoenix or not???  Tony said you were the one with the cads.
> *


YES


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up TonyO, check out some stuff we just engraved and plated. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

DAMN!!!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 21 2009, 03:51 PM~13070216
> *DAMN!!!!!!
> *


Thanks Juan, u notice how TNT topic is full of nothing but CAD work RAW kut parts n ENGRAVED/PLATED parts. That's how we want to keep it from now on. Thanks for being patient as well with ur parts. Remember i'm taking off Monday afternoon to Odessa so i'll be there Tuesday morning. Laterz G.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 21 2009, 04:59 PM~13070254
> *Thanks Juan, u notice how TNT topic is full of nothing but CAD work RAW kut parts n ENGRAVED/PLATED parts. That's how we want to keep it from now on. Thanks for being patient as well with ur parts. Remember i'm taking off Monday afternoon to Odessa so i'll be there Tuesday morning. Laterz G.
> *


I hit up homeboy.


----------



## Str8crazy80

damm, nice engraving


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69+Feb 21 2009, 06:23 AM~13064351-->
> 
> 
> 
> Any up date?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 09:29 PM~13068687
> *Hey Johny will my parts be ready for Phoenix or not???  Tony said you were the one with the cads.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KrazyKutting_@Feb 22 2009, 12:44 AM~13069945
> *YES
> *


Johnny the new work is bad ass and cool and all but we also need to get these other guys taken care of. I've owed these guys these parts for a while now so please take care of them so we can keep moving forward.

I received the deposit for rims from Aztec de Oro.


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 21 2009, 11:54 PM~13073502
> *Johnny the new work is bad ass and cool and all but we also need to get these other guys taken care of.  I've owed these guys these parts for a while now so please take care of them so we can keep moving forward.
> 
> I received the deposit for rims from Aztec de Oro.
> *


 :biggrin: taking bike rims. To next level. :0


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 20 2009, 02:00 PM~13061302
> *Azteca De Oro, here are ur TNT  :biggrin:  rimz Desinged/Caded. Will cut them out this weekend.  :biggrin:  Can't wait to get them engraved.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 21 2009, 11:54 PM~13073502
> *Johnny the new work is bad ass and cool and all but we also need to get these other guys taken care of.  I've owed these guys these parts for a while now so please take care of them so we can keep moving forward.
> 
> I received the deposit for rims from Aztec de Oro.
> *


Ur absolutely right Tony. I have a bad habit of making current cash paying customers my first priority, but i do want all ur old obligations done and over with so i can just focus on the current customers and future ones as well. It's really draining to see customer that have been owed items for a year on here and i can't blame them cause i'd be upset as well. So yeah tony believe me i'm gettn them situated so i don't have to see unhappy little faces and comments that don't sit well with me. Peace homie.


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 22 2009, 03:11 PM~13077667
> *Ur absolutely right Tony. I have a bad habit of making current cash paying customers my first priority, but i do want all ur old obligations done and over with so i can just focus on the current customers and future ones as well. It's really draining to see customer that have been owed items for a year on here and i can't blame them cause i'd be upset as well. So yeah tony believe me i'm gettn them situated so i don't have to see unhappy little faces and comments that don't sit well with me. Peace homie.
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 21 2009, 12:00 AM~13061302
> *Azteca De Oro, here are ur TNT  :biggrin:  rimz Desinged/Caded. Will cut them out this weekend.  :biggrin:  Can't wait to get them engraved.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Aztec Rims  That outdoes ANY kind of sprocket out there with full detail cut out of thicker material :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 22 2009, 06:32 PM~13078548
> *Damn Aztec Rims   That outdoes ANY kind of sprocket out there with full detail cut out of thicker material :thumbsup:
> *


hey hey hey, a sprocket is 6 inches in diameter. a set of wheels is like 17. plenty more room. :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 22 2009, 07:06 PM~13080101
> *hey hey hey, a sprocket is 6 inches in diameter.  a set of wheels is like 17.  plenty more room. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## vicmarcos

those rims look real nice.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 22 2009, 08:06 PM~13080101
> *hey hey hey, a sprocket is 6 inches in diameter.  a set of wheels is like 17.  plenty more room. :biggrin:
> *


 Nah straight up that was one bad ass sprocket and i will ALWAYS give props where props are due. DANNY u got down on that G, i can imagine work involved to CAD that thing and connect and clean up all those entities. But on the real homie i'm sure most peeps would take DETAILED RIMZ over DETAILED SPROCKET, that's not me hatin on Lazers or anything, that's just me keepn it real. Lazers will absolutely smoke Waterjets on fine detail in SPROCKETS, PENDANTS, WHEEL CHIPS (so anyone lookn for those items hit up a Lazer cutter) But anyone that wants high quality products at AFFORDABLE pricing can come to TNT. Especially if u need ALUMINUM kut. 
Just look at COST difference in parts such as FORKS, SISSYBARS of what TNT was sellin them for at the begining of their business and what TNT is sellin them for now. COME ON 100.00 FOR 3/16" STEEL FORKS WITH HIGH DETAIL , 150.00 FOR HIGH DETAIL HANDLEBARS COMPLETE WITH FABRICATED CENTR BAR (KNURLED AND HIGHLY CRAFTMANSHIP WELDS) GET OUT OF HERE. THESE PRICES ARE STRAIGHT UNTOUCHABLE SO OUR OBJECTIVE HERE AT TNT AND KARZICON IS NOT TO WORY BOUT WHO THE BEST SHOP IS OR WHO THE BEST KUTTER OR FABRICATOR,PAINTER,ENGRAVER ETC ETC IS. IT'S WHO'S WORKN THE HARDEST TO PUMP OUT A GRIP OF WORK EVERY SINGLE DAY AND WHO'S MAKN THEIR CUSTOMER HELLA HAPPY.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 22 2009, 10:20 PM~13081215
> *Nah straight up that was one bad ass sprocket and i will ALWAYS give props where props are due. DANNY u got down on that G, i can imagine work involved to CAD that thing and connect and clean up all those entities. But on the real homie i'm sure most peeps would take DETAILED RIMZ over DETAILED SPROCKET, that's not me hatin on Lazers or anything, that's just me keepn it real. Lazers will absolutely smoke Waterjets on fine detail in SPROCKETS, PENDANTS, WHEEL CHIPS (so anyone lookn for those items hit up a Lazer cutter) But anyone that wants high quality products at AFFORDABLE pricing can come to TNT. Especially if u need ALUMINUM kut.
> Just look  at COST difference in parts such as FORKS, SISSYBARS of what TNT was sellin them for at the begining of their business and what TNT is sellin them for now. COME ON 100.00 FOR 3/16" STEEL FORKS WITH HIGH DETAIL , 150.00 FOR HIGH DETAIL HANDLEBARS COMPLETE WITH FABRICATED CENTR BAR (KNURLED AND HIGHLY CRAFTMANSHIP WELDS) GET OUT OF HERE. THESE PRICES ARE STRAIGHT UNTOUCHABLE SO OUR OBJECTIVE HERE AT TNT AND KARZICON IS NOT TO WORY BOUT WHO THE BEST SHOP IS OR WHO THE BEST KUTTER OR FABRICATOR,PAINTER,ENGRAVER ETC ETC IS. IT'S WHO'S WORKN THE HARDEST TO PUMP OUT A GRIP OF WORK EVERY SINGLE DAY AND WHO'S MAKN THEIR CUSTOMER HELLA HAPPY.
> *


exactly :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro

Keep up the good work really good high quality parts


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Feb 22 2009, 09:34 PM~13081452
> *Keep up the good work really good high quality parts
> *


Gracias Carnal, we sure will. Again i can't wait for SAN BERANDINO so peeps can personally see the minimum 5 different bike from differnt clubs that have already given deposits for kustom rimz. And TNT will have minimum of 3 bikes(THAT NO ONE HAS SEEN YET) that are completely all done in house from parts,plating,engraving,paint etc. One in particular is gonna make a BOLD statement. Tony i'm giving u my WORD that we're putting our heart and soul into the "x-file" project. We feel it's ur time to bask in the limelight and get rewarded for ur perserviance and dedication to the bike game. JUNE 7TH here we come!!!!!


----------



## azteca de oro

June 7 san benardino will be there


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 23 2009, 07:20 AM~13081215
> *Nah straight up that was one bad ass sprocket and i will ALWAYS give props where props are due. DANNY u got down on that G, i can imagine work involved to CAD that thing and connect and clean up all those entities. But on the real homie i'm sure most peeps would take DETAILED RIMZ over DETAILED SPROCKET, that's not me hatin on Lazers or anything, that's just me keepn it real. Lazers will absolutely smoke Waterjets on fine detail in SPROCKETS, PENDANTS, WHEEL CHIPS (so anyone lookn for those items hit up a Lazer cutter) But anyone that wants high quality products at AFFORDABLE pricing can come to TNT. Especially if u need ALUMINUM kut.
> Just look  at COST difference in parts such as FORKS, SISSYBARS of what TNT was sellin them for at the begining of their business and what TNT is sellin them for now. COME ON 100.00 FOR 3/16" STEEL FORKS WITH HIGH DETAIL , 150.00 FOR HIGH DETAIL HANDLEBARS COMPLETE WITH FABRICATED CENTR BAR (KNURLED AND HIGHLY CRAFTMANSHIP WELDS) GET OUT OF HERE. THESE PRICES ARE STRAIGHT UNTOUCHABLE SO OUR OBJECTIVE HERE AT TNT AND KARZICON IS NOT TO WORY BOUT WHO THE BEST SHOP IS OR WHO THE BEST KUTTER OR FABRICATOR,PAINTER,ENGRAVER ETC ETC IS. IT'S WHO'S WORKN THE HARDEST TO PUMP OUT A GRIP OF WORK EVERY SINGLE DAY AND WHO'S MAKN THEIR CUSTOMER HELLA HAPPY.
> *



True true but you gotta also mention that we will NEVER cut a part for somebody that ordered it, paid the money up front, and then turn around and sell it to somebody else. That's just bad business practices and its a shame some people do that kind of shady thing out there :nosad:

Props to Danny for that CAD, too bad it got into the wrong hands as far as what happened to it after it got cut


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up Tony, i'll be takn off a little later than planned. Still fabricating a few parts. But here the pics of Gabe from La Raza bike that will be debuting in Phoenix as another TNT bike. Along with Ciscos 26"cruiser. But funny these arn't the 3bikes i was even talkn bout, so just so u know we want to do at least 10 full bikes for TNT by years end.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

nice work


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 23 2009, 05:29 PM~13089443
> *  nice work
> *


Wuz up homie, thanks man. We got so many more ideas we want to bust out with, we just need more time in the day to develop them all and take care of our customers. But TNT is doing big things week to week . U don't have to wait till the end of the year, we're constantly coming out with product. Peace .


----------



## 817Lowrider

very nice


----------



## KrazyKutting

Remember we're a full Kustom shop that makes Metal do whatever we want, so again we invite all our homies and customer to give us ideas of what they would like to see made into reality and we'll give it a shot, i really think when we start offering Kustom Frames Kits that peeps are going to like them so we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## charger24

:biggrin: :biggrin: keeep up the good work guys let me know when u guys start on my parts thanks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Very nice work Johnny :thumbsup: Those HANDlebars are bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: TonyO, JUSTDEEZ, RollinBlue

Whatup any questions/comments/concerns? :dunno:

Wonderin how we can make such bad ass parts at such low prices? :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 23 2009, 08:06 PM~13090522
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: TonyO, JUSTDEEZ, RollinBlue
> 
> Whatup any questions/comments/concerns? :dunno:
> 
> Wonderin how we can make such bad ass parts at such low prices? :dunno:
> *


nah, just chekin out the new stuff.


----------



## sweetpea

I know the work and the guys get down all they due


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sweetpea_@Feb 24 2009, 05:32 AM~13090861
> *I know the work and the guys get down all they due
> *


Thanks a lot Wendy your bike is gonna look bad ass when we're done with it.


----------



## vicmarcos

hey was just wondering if mt forks will be done by march 15, if ill have them.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking good TonyO!!!


----------



## TonyO

*New Price List for 09. 

FORKS (3/16TH" STEEL) $100.00
SISSYBARS (3/16TH" STEEL) $90.00
SPROCKETS (1/8TH" STEEL) $30.00
HANDLEBARS (3/16TH"STEEL, KNURLED CENTER BAR,WELDED GRIPS,(WELDED GUSSETS WILL BE OPTIONAL) AS WELL AS SETTING H.B. PLATES AT AN ANGLE TO GIVE BUTTERFLY EFFECT, AND YES SAME HIGH QUALITY WELDS) $150.00

CROWNS (1/8TH" STEEL,WILL BEND AT APPROPRIATE SPEC) $40.00
STEERING WHEELS (3/16TH" STEEL, WILL BEND AT APPROPRIATE SPEC) $50.00
PEDALS (1/2" STEEL , WITH WELDED THREADS) $95.00
WHEEL TRIMS (14GAUGE STEEL) $140.00 FOR SET OF FOUR
FENDER BRACES (14GAUGE STEEL) $70.00 A PAIR
AXLE COVERS (14GAUGE STEEL) $80.00 SET OF FOUR
SEAT POST (1/2" STEEL) $50.00
SEAT PANS (3/16TH" STEEL, WELDED MOUNTING BRACKET) $90.00
CRANKS (1/2" KUSTOM DESIGN WELDED ON STOCK CRANK THREAD) $125.00
TRAINING WHEELS (1/2" STEEL AND RUBBER TIRE AND MOUNTING ARM) $150.00
TURNTABLES $350.00
RIMZ (ALUMINUM 3/8TH" THICK) $350.00 FOR SET OF TWO (OTHER STYLES AVAILABLE, DOUBLE STACKED,SPINNERS AND OFFSET BILLET LOOK)

ALL PRICES ARE FOR RAW METAL (PLATING,ENGRAVING,MURALS,POWDERCOATING AND PAINT AVAILABLE ALL IN HOUSE AT KARZICON)

AT KARZICON IN CONJUNCTION WITH TNT WILL BE OFFERING MOLDED KUSTOM KUT FRAMES, PLATING, ENGRAVING, MURALS AND PAINT. PRICING WILL VARY ON AMOUNT OF DETAIL AND PARTICULAR SPECS .
*


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 24 2009, 06:26 AM~13091593
> *looking good TonyO!!!
> *


thanks its good to see somebody appreciates the work we're doing.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 23 2009, 10:40 PM~13091836
> *thanks its good to see somebody appreciates the work we're doing.
> *


Quality work for sure man!!!


----------



## bigshod

any word on the shipping fellas :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 24 2009, 07:26 AM~13092457
> *any word on the shipping fellas :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


They'll get shipped this week.


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> *FENDER BRACES (14GAUGE STEEL) $70.00 A PAIR
> *


how about trike prices?


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 23 2009, 08:29 PM~13092505
> *They'll get shipped this week.
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: ok i think :scrutinize:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala+Feb 24 2009, 07:34 AM~13092579-->
> 
> 
> 
> how about trike prices?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't done those yet so not sure on pricing but it'll be about the same for those V shaped inserts
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Feb 24 2009, 07:34 AM~13092584
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize: ok i think :scrutinize:
> *


You're getting custom parts straight from the direct source you're not going to get burned. If it takes a little time it takes a little time.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 23 2009, 08:36 PM~13092614
> *You're getting custom parts straight from the direct source you're not going to get burned.  If it takes a little time it takes a little time.
> *


yea but the parts have been done for awhile...but im just the consumer :biggrin: ..good job guys


----------



## sweetpea

Tony I know it will be bad ass when we get done with it. Johnny is going to do a frame for me. Thanks for the hard work. I love everything so far.


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

:0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

THANKS BRO !


----------



## TonyO

:cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Feb 24 2009, 09:09 PM~13097296-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2009, 09:10 PM~13097300
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2009, 09:10 PM~13097306
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Feb 24 2009, 09:30 PM~13097523
> *:cheesy:
> *



Sorry I got carried away, I wanted my topic to fit in with the other ones that do all the TTT stuff


----------



## TonyO

Work work work work..  Running a MS SQL security guide on a SQL server today 

I have to run this SSR that may trip me up when I come to the TSQL stuff because I don't know TSQL scripting 

The Database Security Readiness Review (SRR) targets conditions that undermine the integrity of security, contribute to inefficient security operations and administration, or may lead to interruption of production operations. Additionally, the review ensures the site has properly installed and implemented the database environment and that it is being managed in a way that is secure, efficient, and effective.


----------



## TonyO

Hey this query works :thumbsup:

select count(name) from sys.sql_logins where password_hash is null and name='sa'


I'm a newbie to SQL Server :happysad:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 24 2009, 02:51 PM~13098726
> *Hey this query works :thumbsup:
> 
> select count(name) from sys.sql_logins where password_hash is null and name='sa'
> I'm a newbie to SQL Server :happysad:
> *


who are you talking to dick face?


----------



## TonyO

Another A 

u06a1 Coping with Ambiguity Grade: 95/100 

It pays to be a nerd literally I'm laughing all the way to the bank at all the haters that hate me cuz they ain't me :roflmao:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

SUP TONY O HOW YOU DOING , BAD ASS WORK  SEE YOU GUYS IN AZ


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 25 2009, 01:28 PM~13105793
> *SUP TONY O HOW YOU DOING , BAD ASS WORK    SEE YOU GUYS IN AZ
> *


Yes sir see you in PHX this weekend. I got another 16" street with TNT parts hoping to give you a little competition. That'll be kind of weird, TNT vs. TNT hno:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 25 2009, 05:55 AM~13106229
> *Yes sir see you in PHX this weekend.  I got another 16" street with TNT parts hoping to give you a little competition.  That'll be kind of weird, TNT vs. TNT hno:
> *



:0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 25 2009, 05:48 PM~13106520
> *:0
> *


He only shows locally in AZ for now he's still working on building his bike. He's not up there in competition like you guys are yet.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 25 2009, 07:07 AM~13106638
> *He only shows locally in AZ for now he's still working on building his bike.  He's not up there in competition like you guys are yet.
> *



16" street class is just getting better and better! Can't wait to see it.  is it Raguness or another one?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 25 2009, 06:26 PM~13106764
> *16" street class is just getting better and better! Can't wait to see it.    is it Raguness or another one?
> *


Yeah that's him we did a couple more parts for him.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 25 2009, 08:08 AM~13107112
> *Yeah that's him we did a couple more parts for him.
> *



He is a cool dude


----------



## fatdaddylv

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 25 2009, 10:14 AM~13107179
> *He is a cool dude
> *


X2 real cool cat. Tony it will be cool to shoot the shit with you out in Phoenix.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Feb 25 2009, 09:22 PM~13108259
> *X2 real cool cat. Tony it will be cool to shoot the shit with you out in Phoenix.
> *


Yes sir and we can discuss the parts you want for your daughter's bike. I haven't forgotten about it brotha.


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 25 2009, 11:59 AM~13108551
> *Yes sir and we can discuss the parts you want for your daughter's bike.  I haven't forgotten about it brotha.
> *


HEY !!!! get in line :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 25 2009, 08:07 AM~13106638
> *He only shows locally in AZ for now he's still working on building his bike.  He's not up there in competition like you guys are yet.
> *


Yes sir keyword "YET" :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

*Price List for 09. 

FORKS (3/16TH" STEEL) $100.00
SISSYBARS (3/16TH" STEEL) $90.00
SPROCKETS (1/8TH" STEEL) $30.00
HANDLEBARS (3/16TH"STEEL, KNURLED CENTER BAR,WELDED GRIPS,(WELDED GUSSETS WILL BE OPTIONAL) AS WELL AS SETTING H.B. PLATES AT AN ANGLE TO GIVE BUTTERFLY EFFECT, AND YES SAME HIGH QUALITY WELDS) $150.00

CROWNS (1/8TH" STEEL,WILL BEND AT APPROPRIATE SPEC) $40.00
STEERING WHEELS (3/16TH" STEEL, WILL BEND AT APPROPRIATE SPEC) $50.00
PEDALS (1/2" STEEL , WITH WELDED THREADS) $95.00
WHEEL TRIMS (14GAUGE STEEL) $140.00 FOR SET OF FOUR
FENDER BRACES (14GAUGE STEEL) $70.00 A PAIR
AXLE COVERS (14GAUGE STEEL) $80.00 SET OF FOUR
SEAT POST (1/2" STEEL) $50.00
SEAT PANS (3/16TH" STEEL, WELDED MOUNTING BRACKET) $90.00
CRANKS (1/2" KUSTOM DESIGN WELDED ON STOCK CRANK THREAD) $125.00
TRAINING WHEELS (1/2" STEEL AND RUBBER TIRE AND MOUNTING ARM) $150.00
TURNTABLES $350.00
RIMZ (ALUMINUM 3/8TH" THICK) $350.00 FOR SET OF TWO (OTHER STYLES AVAILABLE, DOUBLE STACKED,SPINNERS AND OFFSET BILLET LOOK)
STEERING TUBES (1/2" STEEL WITH HOLE DRILLED FOR FORK BOLT) $125

ALL PRICES ARE FOR RAW METAL (PLATING,ENGRAVING,MURALS,POWDERCOATING AND PAINT AVAILABLE ALL IN HOUSE)

KARZICON IN CONJUNCTION WITH TNT WILL BE OFFERING MOLDED KUSTOM KUT FRAMES, PLATING, ENGRAVING, MURALS AND PAINT. PRICING WILL VARY ON AMOUNT OF DETAIL AND PARTICULAR SPECS .
*


----------



## TonyO

TNT: Where the customer is #1 and we never yell at them. We never put the blame on our plater or engraver or shipper. We take responsibility for our own actions.


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## vicmarcos

good luck in PHX everyone. :nicoderm:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

have you sent those bars out?


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 26 2009, 03:17 PM~13120485
> *have you sent those bars out?
> *


What up dawgy, just got back from Texas. First off the homies in Odessa/Midland are some of the coolest guys i've had the pleasure of doing business with. When u show up to a town and peeps u never met are inviting u to lunch,dinner and drinks to meet u and talk business....Wow talk bout Red Carpet treatment. And some of the nicest down to earth people i've met. With all the Respect in the world to other states TEXAS knows how to treat people right!!!! But yeah Dominic i'm shippn a bunch of stuff tomorrow moring myself so u'll get them real soon. I'll post up the final pics of HB's welded and everything. :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

:biggrin: koo




> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 26 2009, 03:45 PM~13120701
> *What up dawgy, just got back from Texas. First off the homies in Odessa/Midland are some of the coolest guys i've had the pleasure of doing business with. When u show up to a town and peeps u never met are inviting u to lunch,dinner and drinks to meet u and talk business....Wow talk bout Red Carpet treatment. And some of the nicest down to earth people i've met. With all the Respect in the world to other states TEXAS knows how to treat people right!!!!  But yeah Dominic i'm shippn a bunch of stuff tomorrow moring myself so u'll get them real soon. I'll post up the final pics of HB's welded and everything.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 26 2009, 02:45 PM~13120701
> *What up dawgy, just got back from Texas. First off the homies in Odessa/Midland are some of the coolest guys i've had the pleasure of doing business with. When u show up to a town and peeps u never met are inviting u to lunch,dinner and drinks to meet u and talk business....Wow talk bout Red Carpet treatment. And some of the nicest down to earth people i've met. With all the Respect in the world to other states TEXAS knows how to treat people right!!!!  But yeah Dominic i'm shippn a bunch of stuff tomorrow moring myself so u'll get them real soon. I'll post up the final pics of HB's welded and everything.  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

:wave:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 27 2009, 10:28 AM~13128350
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Whats up GRANDE Tony, yo homie i'm postn up these pics and then i'm takn my ass over to UPS to ship out Lisa's Handlebars, Carlos polished parts, BigShod sprockt, Soriano plaque, Darren Mexican Eagle, RaiderSequel Raider HB's. 

Alright here some pics of this weeks work. 

Bad ass Grill for Neto.We also did the Setup,TV's,Patterns,Emblems,Wheels,Kut out roof, Will be in Phoenix


































Raider Sequels Handlebars came out super ill. Hey notice how we here at Karzicon never ever ever ever put parts that require grinding on a VICE, haha i think thats hella funny but i shouldn't laugh cause if i did it just on weekends i'd probable be a little freaked out as well. But i better not catch u at our shops putting parts on a Vice Tony,lol. Oh yeah no one here has EVER EVER been kut by a GRINDER.












































DA BELLY IS COMING OUT BEAUTIFULL CANT WAIT TO FINISH ALL THE PATTERNS AND INSTALL THE CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

My own personall project, been real hard finding time to work on it with all the orders and projects we've been gettin, oh well that's a good thing to be EXTREMELY BUSY!!! LOL. 
















Tony i know u want me to build a bike and i will, but first i gotta handle all our customer projects b4 my own personal one. But trust me i am gonna build one just for kicks.  

Jose and Gabe takn a break from bustn their butts. Great krew man we're very fortunate that our Team is as productive and effecient as they are. Roger as well he's our lead fabricator and his background is incredible so Tony ur gonna be one Happy Mexican come June 7th.


----------



## azteca de oro

Are my rims next on your list


----------



## 817Lowrider

:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 27 2009, 06:17 AM~13123086-->
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Clown [email protected] 27 2009, 08:28 PM~13128350
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2009, 08:30 PM~13128371
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 09:55 PM~13129160
> *:thumbsup:
> *



You guys are killin me you're turning this into anotther TTT smiley topic haha. There's enough of those clownin around on this forum with all the  :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: empty posts to get their topic to the top but hey mine's pinned to the top I dont need it but thanks for the laugh guys :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

nice!!!!


any full pics?


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 27 2009, 10:46 AM~13129070
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like that sprocket on the 3rd shelf :cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80

Me me me


----------



## sweetpea

Johnny thats some bad ass work can not wait to see mine


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

can't wait to see the bars.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by sweetpea_@Feb 27 2009, 07:36 PM~13133587
> *Johnny thats some bad ass work can not wait to see mine
> *


 :cheesy: me tooo


----------



## BigEddie

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 27 2009, 12:30 PM~13129445
> *You guys are killin me you're turning this into anotther TTT smiley topic haha.  There's enough of those clownin around on this forum with all the    :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  empty posts to get their topic to the top but hey mine's pinned to the top I dont need it but thanks for the laugh guys :roflmao:
> *





how much for forks and handbars and sissybar


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 13 2009, 06:06 PM~12996943
> *Tony what up partner, here's the cad file for the customer Estrella that deposited the money this morning in ur paypal account.  :biggrin:
> Sorry i didn't do it faster had a shop to manage.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a closer look at the Aztec Eagle that we're engraving and stacking on the forks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just wondering how the forks are coming along? our show date is march 22nd. let me know if we'll have them by then. thanks


----------



## sureñosbluez

> Whats up GRANDE Tony, yo homie i'm postn up these pics and then i'm takn my ass over to UPS to ship out Lisa's Handlebars, Carlos polished parts, BigShod sprockt, Soriano plaque, Darren Mexican Eagle, RaiderSequel Raider HB's.
> 
> Alright here some pics of this weeks work.
> 
> Bad ass Grill for Neto.We also did the Setup,TV's,Patterns,Emblems,Wheels,Kut out roof, Will be in Phoenix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice job carnal  the grill esta chingona  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

BigShod I want to tell you that your Transformer forks were shipped out on Friday.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 28 2009, 03:14 AM~13131758
> *Me me me
> *


I got your handlebars this weekend PM me your address again so I can send them out. The chrome came out clean on them brotha.


----------



## mandoemex

Tony had a great time this weekend can't wait until you are up there getting as many awards in your category as we did. it is a pretty good feeling and shows we must be doing something right


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 2 2009, 09:51 PM~13159888
> *I got your handlebars this weekend PM me your address again so I can send them out.  The chrome came out clean on them brotha.
> *


kool kool PM SENT. also lets git the pedals done the show season is starting up for me and i wanna show hard


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Mar 3 2009, 09:48 AM~13161655
> *Tony had a great time this weekend can't wait until you are up there getting as many awards in your category as we did. it is a pretty good feeling and shows we must be doing something right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes sir I'm ready to be walking up the stairs to that stage soon


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by mandoemex+Mar 2 2009, 11:48 PM~13161655-->
> 
> 
> 
> Tony had a great time this weekend can't wait until you are up there getting as many awards in your category as we did. it is a pretty good feeling and shows we must be doing something right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Mar 3 2009, 07:01 AM~13163085
> *Yes sir I'm ready to be walking up the stairs to that stage soon
> *


Soon brother very soon.........


----------



## KrazyKutting

Tony what up G, hey man did u take pics of all the bikes at Phoenix sporting TNT parts???? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 3 2009, 05:14 PM~13163151
> *Tony what up G, hey man did u take pics of all the bikes at Phoenix sporting TNT parts???? :biggrin:
> *


Yes I'll be posting them up tonight. I can't post them at work because I'm blocked from photobucket plus we can't use our USB drives anymore


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Just wanted to thank TNT for there sponsorship. 









1st place full custom and 2nd place best of show..


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 3 2009, 08:30 PM~13164977
> *Just wanted to thank TNT for there sponsorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st place full custom and 2nd place best of show..
> *


Hell yeah congrats bROther :thumbsup: The new display was looking bad ass. :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

*Package Deal. Buy a set of forks, handlebars, and pedals and we'll throw in the matching sprocket free.  

Its sad that others have to try to lower their prices to compete but oh well that's what business is all about right?  *


----------



## MTX686

How much for something like the one on the left? And is it still rideable?


----------



## bigshod

thanx johnny i recieved the sprocket.....good looking out looks real good :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69

any up date homie


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 3 2009, 10:30 AM~13164977
> *Just wanted to thank TNT for there sponsorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st place full custom and 2nd place best of show..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

:cheesy: JUST WANTED TO THANK YOU JOHNNY AND THE TNT GUYS FOR THE HANDLEBARS THEY CAME OUT BADASS!!!! PM SENT ON MORE PARTS........... LETS GET THIS TRIKE DONE. :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

johnny can u let me know how the forks are coming out. show date is approaching on the 22nd of this month.


----------



## sweetpea

Keep up the good work. It is badass


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

whats up mando....it was nice meeting you. We need to hook up soon!!
Check out the shop and throw some ideas around!! TonyO you owe someone a soda!!!

TNT Great Job!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 3 2009, 06:44 PM~13170347-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanx johnny i recieved the sprocket.....good looking out looks real good :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice, glad u like it big homie. Hey man whenever ur ready to get busy on them krazy ass rimz we've been talkn bout i'm down. I really want to do them cause they sound hella challenging and i know that when i spend the necessary time to do them they'll come out bad ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 07:49 PM~13170999
> *any up date homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up homie, call me when u get a chance 619 861 6551 Johnny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 08:52 PM~13171875
> *:cheesy: JUST WANTED TO THANK YOU JOHNNY AND THE TNT GUYS FOR THE HANDLEBARS THEY CAME OUT BADASS!!!! PM SENT ON MORE PARTS........... LETS GET THIS TRIKE DONE. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell yeah Lisa, i got ur pm thanks for all the other parts u ordered :biggrin: , this is exactly what we envisioned TNT turning into. A great quality and affordable kustom parts company that works very hard to kreate and maintain a reputable company that people get excited bout workn with or sending their hard earned money to. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 09:15 PM~13172257
> *johnny can u let me know how the forks are coming out. show date is approaching on the 22nd of this month.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up Estrella i'll have an update for u on Thursday.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sweetpea_@Mar 4 2009, 11:33 AM~13178109
> *Keep up the good work. It is badass
> *


What's up Wendy thank u very much, u parts are also on the choping block. And ur plaque as well, remind me to get u a minidisplay board to hang up in ur shop. :biggrin: 



WOW Tony, we just finished thanking 3 female clients. That's awesome brother, we want everyone to feel comfortable entering our topics and reading what a professional and parts showcasing topic should look like. Cause after all isn't that what Layitlow is for to help Lowriders from across the World have access to little company's like ourselves. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Some more Plaque we did this past week. 

11 c.c. plaques for Unity









2 c.c. 1 b.c. for Consafos









2 c.c. for Lowtoyz Texas









1 c.c. for Joseph Ohio Dropt out


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 4 2009, 10:25 PM~13178773
> *Nice, glad u like it big homie. Hey man whenever ur ready to get busy on them krazy ass rimz we've been talkn bout i'm down. I really want to do them cause they sound hella challenging and i know that when i spend the necessary time to do them they'll come out bad ass.
> What's up homie, call me when u get a chance 619 861 6551 Johnny.
> Hell yeah Lisa, i got ur pm thanks for all the other parts u ordered  :biggrin:  , this is exactly what we envisioned TNT turning into. A great quality and affordable kustom parts company that works very hard to kreate and maintain a reputable company that people get excited bout workn with or sending their hard earned money to.  :biggrin:
> What's up Estrella i'll have an update for u on Thursday.
> What's up Wendy thank u very much, u parts are also on the choping block. And ur plaque as well, remind me to get u a minidisplay board to hang up in ur shop.  :biggrin:
> WOW Tony, we just finished thanking 3 female clients. That's awesome brother, we want everyone to feel comfortable entering our topics and reading what a professional and parts showcasing topic should look like. Cause after all isn't that what Layitlow is for to help Lowriders from across the World have access to little company's like ourselves.  :biggrin:
> *


What chu mean LITTLE company? :scrutinize: We better be on the Forbes 500 next year


----------



## sweetpea

Johnny, Thanks for the hard work and I have Tony working on a few things for me too. Well I know I will love all my parts. Hope to see them soon


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

just got my bars

thanxs so much Johnny. your good peoples

ill be hitting you up again for any laser cutting needs


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 4 2009, 03:51 AM~13169756
> *How much for something like the one on the left? And is it still rideable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Segmented sprockets still fit on the chain. As far as if its still ridable yeah we can do a segmented one so you can still ride it. 

just remember this little blurb though, our parts are meant for show. We are not liable if you to out and do stunts on your bike and cut your ass open on a sharp TNT part.


----------



## vicmarcos

thanks johnny i'll be waiting and problely dreaming of how much better the bike is going to look. s again for all the hard work and the great commucation.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by sweetpea+Mar 4 2009, 12:35 PM~13178866-->
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny, Thanks for the hard work and I have Tony working on a few things for me too. Well I know I will love all my parts. Hope to see them soon
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely Wendy, tell Xavier i said hi and we're really lookn forward to seeing Tinkerbell make her debut, San Bernadino i'm sure she'll be lookn real fine. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 4 2009, 06:38 PM~13182919
> *just got my bars
> 
> thanxs so much Johnny. your good peoples
> 
> ill be hitting you up again for any WATERJET :biggrin:  cutting needs
> *


Hell yeah Dominic, that means alot to us little homie, especially that ur from such an esteemed club as "Elite". Also can't wait to do ur homie's rimz, Azteca De Oro rimz are gonna blow em out the water. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 4 2009, 08:47 PM~13184819
> *thanks johnny i'll be waiting and problely dreaming of how much better the bike is going to look. s again for all the hard work and the great commucation.
> *


I'll have them kut by thursday evening, i can't wait for u to give us green light on other parts as well. :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro

:cheesy: will keep the rims for every one to see in san benardino


----------



## vicmarcos

we will problely be ready $$ for the other parts by may if not sooner. depends on the weather how much work we can get in.


----------



## lowridin82

Whatsup TonyO it was cool meeting you at the PHX show, you and Johnny are doing it real BIG, can't wait to start doing business with you guys... BIG props to TNT and KARZICON for stepping up the game. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowridin82_@Mar 5 2009, 10:28 PM~13191340
> *Whatsup TonyO it was cool meeting you at the PHX show, you and Johnny are doing it real BIG, can't wait to start doing business with you guys... BIG props to TNT and KARZICON for stepping up the game. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you sir it was nice meeting you too. Look forward you helpin us out over there in Imperial Valley.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 4 2009, 04:44 AM~13170347
> *thanx johnny i recieved the sprocket.....good looking out looks real good :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Let me know when you get the forks I shipped those out last Friday.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Wut up T, i know u think all we do is bikes,lol. But here some pics of stuff i just kut out of 1/2" steel (man i love our Waterjet, wouldn't trade it more no other kutter,lol) 

Some kutsom Jackstands for our big homie EZ with Royal Flush, they're gonna be beautifull when they're finished (engraving,2tone plating) 









EZ Jag rear end a arms that we DESIGNED,KUT,FABRICATED
















they're a deck of cards and middle portion is a Spade, engraving will bring out all the detail. :biggrin: 


Henry from Viejitos kustom Jackstands also to be engraved and plated. We're Designing/Fabricating a complete line of Aztec themed parts for him. 









GBody, reinfocement plate for Rear End


















Azteca De Oro's bad ass Aztec Rimz i'm kuttn these bad boys today!!! Sorry T, can't post these up till they're engraved and plated, trust me between our detail and engraving detail they are gonna turn alot of heads in San Bernadino. :biggrin: 








Oh yeah they're stacked by the way. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Jaime from Rollerz Caprice frame, we're almost done wrappin this bad boy. Should be done by tomorrow. 

























Hood we molded for the 63 from San Diego, took us 2hours to mold this puppy. :biggrin: 
























Jose and Gabe are some bad ass fabricators Tony, and they asked me to tell u to come down next time we had alot of bodywork to do cause they want to see u with a sanding block in ur hands,lol. Trust me they give me shit all the time too. 

We also put the wrapped/kandied frame back on the body to line up for final patterns.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 5 2009, 06:46 PM~13193785
> *Wut up T, i know u think all we do is bikes,lol. But here some pics of stuff i just kut out of 1/2" steel (man i love our Waterjet, wouldn't trade it more no other kutter,lol)
> 
> Some kutsom Jackstands for our big homie EZ with Royal Flush, they're gonna be beautifull when they're finished (engraving,2tone plating)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EZ Jag rear end a arms that we DESIGNED,KUT,FABRICATED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're a deck of cards and middle portion is a Spade, engraving will bring out all the detail.  :biggrin:
> Henry from Viejitos kustom Jackstands also to be engraved and plated. We're Designing/Fabricating a complete line of Aztec themed parts for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GBody, reinfocement plate for Rear End
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azteca De Oro's bad ass Aztec Rimz i'm kuttn these bad boys today!!! Sorry T, can't post these up till they're engraved and plated, trust me between our detail and engraving detail they are gonna turn alot of heads in San Bernadino.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah they're stacked by the way.  :biggrin:
> *


rims are going to look hot!!! jack stands look hella nice g!!

got a donor grillola, ship it out when i get a chance!


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 5 2009, 04:56 PM~13193894
> *rims are going to look hot!!!  jack stands look hella nice g!!
> 
> got a donor grillola, ship it out when i get a chance!
> *


Wuz up Samy Sam, gracias carnal. Man wait till we finish some Aztec Forks i'm kuttn tonight as well. Sick homie, i luv Cadding the Aztec parts G, feels right designing them and make u appreciate our ancestors imagination and kreativity and trade skill cause dayum the detail in some of those symbols is amazing. Laterz homie.  Man i would of loved to have been an Aztec Warrior that chiseled bad ass art work at night.


----------



## azteca de oro

Se miran chingones :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 5 2009, 04:59 PM~13193916
> *Wuz up Samy Sam, gracias carnal. Man wait till we finish some Aztec Forks i'm kuttn tonight as well. Sick homie, i luv Cadding the Aztec parts G, feels right designing them and make u appreciate our ancestors imagination and kreativity and trade skill cause dayum the detail in some of those symbols is amazing. Laterz homie.   Man i would of loved to have been an Aztec Warrior that chiseled bad ass art work at night.
> *


The only one azteca de oro now that's art on wheels. Elite bc :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Damn Johnny looks like TNT and Krazykutting has done more work in a single week than others do in a year


----------



## mandoemex

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 4 2009, 06:38 PM~13182919
> *just got my bars
> 
> thanxs so much Johnny. your good peoples
> 
> ill be hitting you up again for any laser cutting needs
> *


We do water Jetting that's why those cut on those bars are so clean. Didn't want to correct you I just wanted to make sure everyone new why our parts are cleaner then most


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Mar 6 2009, 04:32 AM~13194892
> *We do water Jetting that's why those cut on those bars are so clean. Didn't want to correct you I just wanted to make sure everyone new why our parts are cleaner then most
> *


Whatsup Mando. Congrats on all the wins in PHX. You probably need a raquetball court to put up all your plaques and trophies in huh?


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 5 2009, 12:13 PM~13191770
> *Let me know when you get the forks I shipped those out last Friday.
> *


  thanx tony :cheesy:


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up Tony, Chuy from New Class just ordered 10 plaques and a Jumbo Aluminum plaque, Engraved,2toned gold/chrome. Also he told me to tell u he said what's up and that he's gonna want a bunch of kustom bike parts for his daughters bike. See Tony alot of homie that hit me up don't ever get on Layitlow but for a few seconds and what they read/see when they're on here is critical in order to show them that TNT is a focused serious company. So he'll be talkn to u soon.


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up Tony, here's more pics of todays work homie. Man we're startn to catch some wind behind our back and are learning to become more efficient. TNT has a good role model to follow in Karzicon.


----------



## 817Lowrider

bad ass


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

HEY TONY THANKS FOR THE PM REAL COOL BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 7 2009, 12:00 AM~13202465
> *HEY TONY THANKS FOR THE PM REAL COOL BRO  :thumbsup:
> *


yes sir


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Mar 6 2009, 02:00 PM~13202465-->
> 
> 
> 
> HEY TONY THANKS FOR THE PM REAL COOL BRO  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Mar 6 2009, 02:17 PM~13202592
> *yes sir
> *



ROUND # 17846593046784947475493937266786795

OR I HOPE PEACE FOR ONCE


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 6 2009, 03:40 PM~13203228
> *ROUND # 17846593046784947475493937266786795
> 
> OR I HOPE PEACE FOR ONCE
> *



I think TonyO is done messing around....he has his eyes on the prize!!
And if he wanders away a bit Johnny and Mando will make sure he gets back on tract!!!


Tony I am starting that stuff for you this weekend!!!


----------



## mandoemex

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 5 2009, 06:36 PM~13194926
> *Whatsup Mando.  Congrats on all the wins in PHX.  You probably need a raquetball court to put up all your plaques and trophies in huh?
> *


Nah just a pissed of wife because I keep taking her Candles and mirrors off the wall.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace+Mar 7 2009, 01:55 AM~13203367-->
> 
> 
> 
> I think TonyO is done messing around....he has his eyes on the prize!!
> And if he wanders away a bit Johnny and Mando will make sure he gets back on tract!!!
> Tony I am starting that stuff for you this weekend!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got it brotha just hit me up with what chu want
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mandoemex_@Mar 7 2009, 03:59 AM~13204211
> *Nah just a pissed of wife because I keep taking her Candles and mirrors off the wall.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting+Mar 6 2009, 10:52 PM~13201922-->
> 
> 
> 
> What up Tony, Chuy from New Class just ordered 10 plaques and a Jumbo Aluminum plaque, Engraved,2toned gold/chrome.  Also he told me to tell u he said what's up and that he's gonna want a bunch of kustom bike parts for his daughters bike. See Tony alot of homie that hit me up don't ever get on Layitlow but for a few seconds and what they read/see when they're on here is critical in order to show them that TNT is a focused serious company. So he'll be talkn to u soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey hit them up see if they still got a chapter in Tucson that might need plaques too. I remember New Class held a show in Tucson at the TEP Ballpark back in 2001 so those guys might need plaques
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KrazyKutting_@Mar 6 2009, 11:42 PM~13202335
> *What up Tony, here's more pics of todays work homie. Man we're startn to catch some wind behind our back and are learning to become more efficient. TNT has a good role model to follow in Karzicon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn it couldn't have come out cleaner than that


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## KrazyKutting

What up Tony, alright man were already banging away early Saturday morning!!! We're workn a grip of overtime right now to keep up with the work and we're still gettn more daily so thanks for the help with the Cad's homie, i need u to help me out with the Plaques as well so we'll talk later buddy. 

Here's the krew gettn busy bodyworkn the 31's body. Should have it all primered by later today. 










Here's "Vicmarcos" forks, there not done yet still have to kut the Aztec Warrior Eagle to compliment the Aztec Dragon. N these will be engraved and gold plated. :biggrin: 








Check out the Quality Detail and notice how i designed some little chips in the fork to give it that authentic stone look. 

















Here's more of the 3/16" steel parts i kut out last nite, i cant' wait to show the Secret Parts i did for u big Tony. San Bernadino can't come soon enough!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

good as always Johnny.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Tony check out these pieces of Arte homie, man i'm really LUVIN these rims. After Azteca de Oro sports these for San Bernadino we're gonna defenitly make diff versions of these beautiful Aztec calendar rimz. No two desings will ever be alike, similar but not identical. I still need to kut the 3/16" trim pieces that we're gonna stack and i'll post them. But final product (Engraved and Plated) will have to wait to be displayed by Azteca De Oro in San Bernadino. :biggrin: 

























DETAIL!! DETAIL!!! LOVE IT!!! :biggrin:  BY THE WAY THESE ARE 3/8" ALUMINUM AND LOOK AT HOW SMOOTH AND CLEAN THE WATERJET KUTS THESE, LIKE BUTTER!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## TonyO

Whatup Johnny. here's some parts wer're going to do for Jesse in PHX. He had his sprocket, handlebars, and forks done by WMW and came to me wanting steering wheel, sissybar, and pedals. So this will be our first TNT/WMW bike build. Two builders unite to do one bad ass bike.  

Here's what we're going to cut for him (CAD by TonyO):










Here's the parts he alerady has done:


----------



## the poor boys

:cheesy:


----------



## vicmarcos

hell ya johnny thanks alot we really like the forks so far so good they'll look even better when they are engraved and plated. great work!!!!!!!


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 7 2009, 09:03 AM~13208230
> *What up Tony, alright man were already banging away early Saturday morning!!! We're workn a grip of overtime right now to keep up with the work and we're still gettn more daily so thanks for the help with the Cad's homie, i need u to help me out with the Plaques as well so we'll talk later buddy.
> 
> Here's the krew gettn busy bodyworkn the 31's body. Should have it all primered by later today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's "Vicmarcos" forks, there not done yet still have to kut the Aztec Warrior Eagle to compliment the Aztec Dragon. N these will be engraved and gold plated. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the Quality Detail and notice how i designed some little chips in the fork to give it that authentic stone look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's more of the 3/16" steel parts i kut out last nite, i cant' wait to show the Secret Parts i did for u big Tony. San Bernadino can't come soon enough!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can't wait to hold them


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 7 2009, 11:38 AM~13208395
> *Whatup Johnny.  here's some parts wer're going to do for Jesse in PHX.  He had his sprocket, handlebars, and forks done by WMW and came to me wanting steering wheel, sissybar, and pedals.  So this will be our first TNT/WMW bike build.  Two builders unite to do one bad ass bike.
> 
> Here's what we're going to cut for him (CAD by TonyO):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the parts he alerady has done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro

Johnny quedaron chingones los rims


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up Tmoney, here's Lesstime bike plaque that i just caded up it's gonna be 2toned gold/chrome.


----------



## LowRider_69

i sent u the pic
in a pm


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 7 2009, 10:20 AM~13208301
> *Tony check out these pieces of Arte homie, man i'm really LUVIN these rims. After Azteca de Oro sports these for San Bernadino we're gonna defenitly make diff versions of these beautiful Aztec calendar rimz. No two desings will ever be alike, similar but not identical. I still need to kut the 3/16" trim pieces that we're gonna stack and i'll post them. But final product (Engraved and Plated) will have to wait to be displayed by Azteca De Oro in San Bernadino.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DETAIL!! DETAIL!!! LOVE IT!!! :biggrin:   BY THE WAY THESE ARE 3/8" ALUMINUM AND LOOK AT HOW SMOOTH AND CLEAN THE WATERJET KUTS THESE, LIKE BUTTER!!!
> *


 :0 :0 estan bien chingones


----------



## azteca de oro

Respetos a johnny y sus compas del shop mucho talento la neta son cabrones los rines seben chingones. Att azteca de oro elite bc 
O


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69+Mar 7 2009, 05:47 PM~13211646-->
> 
> 
> 
> i sent u the pic
> in a pm
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got it we'll talk Monday bout the final layout, girl looks good. Call me Monday early morning. We're in the shop workn by 7am. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by sureñ[email protected] 7 2009, 05:48 PM~13211655
> *:0  :0 estan bien chingones
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Esto todo homie, gracias por el apoyo. Te lo agradesemos. Al rato carnal.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-azteca de oro_@Mar 7 2009, 10:17 PM~13213587
> *Respetos a johnny y sus compas del shop mucho talento la neta son cabrones los rines seben chingones. Att azteca de oro elite bc
> O
> *


Simon carnal gracias por las palabras y el negosio que los estas dando. Les voy a dicir a nuestro equipo que te gustaron. Espera asta que esten bien terminados. Al rato homie. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Wuz up T, check out this Cad for this plaque order i just got at 9pm my time. They ordered 6 out of Lubbock Texas, good people they heard bout us through Jaime and Robert up there. See man word of mouth is the best advertising u can get T. Call me Monday homie, i'm turning off my phone on Sundays from now on. :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

Esto todo homie, gracias por el apoyo. Te lo agradesemos. Al rato carnal.  

de nada carnal  TTT


----------



## sweetpea

Johnny those plaques are nice I hope mine is just as nice


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sweetpea_@Mar 8 2009, 06:32 PM~13215577
> *Johnny those plaques are nice I hope mine is just as nice
> *


Whatup Wendy. I'll try to work on your display stand CADs tonight when I get home. Hey go to Kmart they have some Tink car floormats with the attitude Tink like on the sissybar design I did. Maybe you could put those on your display somewhere.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 7 2009, 07:20 PM~13208301
> *Tony check out these pieces of Arte homie, man i'm really LUVIN these rims. After Azteca de Oro sports these for San Bernadino we're gonna defenitly make diff versions of these beautiful Aztec calendar rimz. No two desings will ever be alike, similar but not identical. I still need to kut the 3/16" trim pieces that we're gonna stack and i'll post them. But final product (Engraved and Plated) will have to wait to be displayed by Azteca De Oro in San Bernadino.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DETAIL!! DETAIL!!! LOVE IT!!! :biggrin:   BY THE WAY THESE ARE 3/8" ALUMINUM AND LOOK AT HOW SMOOTH AND CLEAN THE WATERJET KUTS THESE, LIKE BUTTER!!!
> *


 :cheesy: Lookin good Johnny. Very good detail on 1/2" thick aluminum


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 9 2009, 05:19 PM~13227688
> *:cheesy:  Lookin good Johnny.  Very good detail on 1/2" thick aluminum
> *


No more pic on rims can be seen on azteca de oro in san benardino


----------



## sweetpea

Tony I will check that out. I can not wait to see my stands. What about the steering wheel? Are you working on that to? I hope to see something soon. Thanks for the time you guys are putting in my bike.


----------



## Str8crazy80

makin sure you git my bars out for me


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

SUP ROLLERZ !


----------



## 817Lowrider

Yo. Tony did you follow up on what we talked about.


----------



## TonyO

yes


----------



## TonyO

When I'm not working on servers, dealing with TNT customers, doing CAD work, and helping my Rollerz members out I'm gettin A averages in class  










*UPDATE. Running with a 92% average headed into my last week. My final project paper on Configuration Management is due Friday hno:*


----------



## Str8crazy80

did u git my bars out tony


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 12 2009, 10:53 AM~13256973
> *did u git my bars out tony
> *


No sir not yet I thought I had a good size box for it but they would have gotten dinged so I gotta get the right size box and I'll ship them out.


----------



## vicmarcos

any news on my forks. our show is on the 22nd of this month.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 11 2009, 08:53 PM~13253389
> *When I'm not working on servers, dealing with TNT customers, doing CAD work, and helping my Rollerz members out I'm gettin A averages in class
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE.  Running with a 92% average headed into my last week.  My final project paper on Configuration Management is due Friday hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your still ugly. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 13 2009, 12:29 AM~13261671
> *your still ugly. :0  :biggrin:
> *


It don't matter, my ugly ass be laughing all the way to the bank with the degree I'm earning.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 12 2009, 03:32 PM~13261698
> *It don't matter, my ugly ass  be laughing all the way to the bank with the degree I'm earning.
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 13 2009, 12:41 AM~13261770
> *:0
> *


its all good bROther


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 12 2009, 03:54 PM~13261888
> *its all good bROther
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members:* the poor boys*, TonyO

Whats up


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up Tony, yo man sorry bout not being on here last few days. Me and Mando were all over Cali this week dropn and pickn up parts and talkn bout other projects. I'm postponing my trip to Texas this weekend so i can get bout 30 orders kut for customer. I'll be takn off to Midland/Odessa on Monday and i'll be passing through Benson Wed early morning so let me know if u want to meet so i can drop off a bunch of parts with u. Hey by the way we just secured "Tequilla Sunrise" ownd by SPEEDY as another completed TNT project and Turtle frm Goodtimes said his homie Hugo is ready to get the ball rolln on his complete bike. Also Ruben from Las Vegas is brining his Laker 16" bike here to the shop so we can kustomize it A-Z he's coming out real hard this year as well. Cisco from Goodtimes is droppn off his 26" cruiser tonight with us as well so we can continue to kustomize more parts for it. He's gonna want some krazy rimz for Vegas so dayum Tony i think u need to move to Yuma homie so u can help me out with all this work!!!!!! Alright T i know u have a long ass list of stuff for me so call me in a bit and i'll Nest all the parts on a file so i can leave the machine running all night.

BIG THANK U FOR ALL THE CONTINUED SUPPORT WE'VE RECEIVED FROM OUR LOYAL CUSTOMERS AND FRIENDS. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

Johnny I left you a message on your topic. I need an answer


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 13 2009, 03:29 PM~13273102
> *Johnny I left you a message on your topic. I need an answer
> *


What's up Emilio, how are u doing as well buddy?? U got ur answer i pm'd it to u. Thanks for understanding Emilio. HAVE A GOOD DAY.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 13 2009, 03:40 PM~13273207
> *What's up Emilio, how are u doing as well buddy?? U got ur answer i pm'd it to u. Thanks for understanding Emilio. HAVE A GOOD DAY.
> *



No problem champ. I replied we cant rush perfection


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 14 2009, 01:24 AM~13273056
> *What up Tony, yo man sorry bout not being on here last few days. Me and Mando were all over Cali this week dropn and pickn up parts and talkn bout other projects. I'm postponing my trip to Texas this weekend so i can get bout 30 orders kut for customer. I'll be takn off to Midland/Odessa on Monday and i'll be passing through Benson Wed early morning so let me know if u want to meet so i can drop off a bunch of parts with u. Hey by the way we just secured "Tequilla Sunrise" ownd by SPEEDY as another completed TNT project and Turtle frm Goodtimes said his homie Hugo is ready to get the ball rolln on his complete bike. Also Ruben from Las Vegas is brining his Laker 16" bike here to the shop so we can kustomize it A-Z he's coming out real hard this year as well. Cisco from Goodtimes is droppn off his 26" cruiser tonight with us as well so we can continue to kustomize more parts for it. He's gonna want some krazy rimz for Vegas so dayum Tony i think u need to move to Yuma homie so u can help me out with all this work!!!!!! Alright T i know u have a long ass list of stuff for me so call me in a bit and i'll Nest all the parts on a file so i can leave the machine running all night.
> 
> BIG THANK U FOR ALL THE CONTINUED SUPPORT WE'VE RECEIVED FROM OUR LOYAL CUSTOMERS AND FRIENDS.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I need to drop 2 of my bikes off with you at the shop so you guys can work on them too. I just hope I get my 16" bike done in time for San Bernardino hno:

I want to go out either by the end of this month or early April so I can get some stuff finished here and there for Pirate and Wyatt revenge bikes.


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up T, hey man don't worry this weekend i'm continuing my krazy kutting party,lol. We just got a bunch of 3/16" steel and 10gauge as well. So i'm pushn to clean our slate with all orders need to be filled . Which last time i checked was like 20 orders for current bike parts so dayum i'll be busy. We got u Tony. :biggrin: 


Bunch of Plaques that i kut today. The Kings (Seattle Wa) are gonna be engraved, which by the way we are startn to get a bunch of request for engraved plaques. Guess peeps figured out real quick where HIGH QUALITY PLAQUES AT AN AFFORDABLE PRICE ARE!!!! Laterz T i gotta keep helpn Mando he's gettn busy on a 63's patterns right now. Peace.


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## LowRider_69




----------



## vicmarcos

cool johnny, i know they'll be worth the wait .... i was just wanting to blow some of these people away with them at this show.... but its ok i'll get them next time....


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 14 2009, 07:53 AM~13278368
> *cool johnny, i know they'll be worth the wait .... i was just wanting to blow some of these people away with them at this show.... but its ok i'll get them next time....
> *


Thanks Estrella, darn engraving why does everyone like it so much,lol. Yeah they'll be done sooner than later and trust me it will be worth the little wait. :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

we they be done by the 1st


----------



## sweetpea

Johnny whats up with my sissybar, pedals and plaques. Give me a call let me know if I will get them this week


----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## KrazyKutting

What up T, i'll post up more pics of stuff i kut today. 

NEW ClASS plaques will be Engraved and 2toned gold/chrome. :biggrin: 









Tase of Latin will be Engraved and 2toned gold/chrome and Frm Tha Bttm will be chromed. 










Emilio bad as Fleetwood "Homewrecker" grill. Can't wait to Engrave and plate this bad boy. :biggrin: 









:worship: :worship: Tony don't worry G ur rimz are gonna have just as much if not more detail in them, but dayuuuuum these are comin out siccccckkkk!!! Can't wait to Engrave and Gold Plate these ill ass rimzzzz (no more pics till San Bernadino) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up big T, check out what Karzicon one and only Mando got down on this weekend!!!! Still gonna add some fades,pinstriping and webbing. Already have entire undercarriage with Speedy gettn chromed and we're startn hydros next week. This one will debut at San Diego Indoor Show. :biggrin: :biggrin: 









































Big T i'm postponing my trip to Odessa/Midland till next weekend (Mike Mendoza is being hella kool bout it, he understands we got krazy work on our plate) so let me know if u want to roll with us up there homie.


----------



## azteca de oro

:cheesy: Rims are coming out cleannnnnnnnnn


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Mar 16 2009, 05:31 AM~13293015
> *:cheesy: Rims are coming out cleannnnnnnnnn
> *


Simon carnal, esperate cuando los mires todos grabados y en oro.... van a mirarse bien chingones. Sobres pues carnal esta es la ultima foto que van a ver asta que esten terminados. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 16 2009, 05:57 PM~13293531
> *Simon carnal, esperate cuando los mires todos grabados y en oro.... van a mirarse bien chingones. Sobres pues carnal esta es la ultima foto que van a ver asta que esten terminados.  :biggrin:
> *


Lookin forward to seeing the pics of the work from this weekend brother. Damn I'm so glad we're never going to get so slow we have to resort to posting up pics of our backyard backwoods BBQ out in the middle of nowhere taking pics of our shitter, that crap's a joke. :roflmao: 

Alright brotha thanks for the work and I'll look into that one machine you asked me about too.


----------



## sweetpea

Thats a nice paint job on the car. I can only think what my frame will look like. Nice work guys


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by sweetpea_@Mar 16 2009, 11:18 AM~13295112
> *Thats a nice paint job on the car. I can only think what my frame will look like. Nice work guys
> *


Absolutely Wendy we only put out paintjobs that we feel excited bout, so yes ur frame will be in great hands. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 16 2009, 08:23 AM~13293676
> *Lookin forward to seeing the pics of the work from this weekend brother.  Damn I'm so glad we're never going to get so slow we have to resort to posting up pics of our backyard backwoods BBQ out in the middle of nowhere taking pics of our shitter, that crap's a joke.  :roflmao:
> 
> Alright brotha thanks for the work and I'll look into that one machine you asked me about too.
> *


Tony i have no idea what ur talkn bout brotha, but i hope ur not stirring up any b.s. kause theirs no one in front of us producing more Quality parts so no need to talk b.s. bout anyone homie. Like i told u from day one give it time and peeps will know where to go to get High Quality parts at an Affordable price. And that has defenitley come to fruition with homies takn advantage of our location of AZ/CA and all the GREAT partnerships we established with REPUTABLE REAL Businessmen. So get to work man i have plaques/bike parts that need designing. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey johnny is that down crown done yet? we need it asap


----------



## LowRider_69

Hey did u get to cut the base yet?


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Mar 16 2009, 02:51 PM~13296869
> *Hey did u get to cut the base yet?
> *


This week.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 16 2009, 02:49 PM~13296851
> *hey johnny is that down crown done yet? we need it asap
> *


Oh snap what up Darren, nah man not yet. I'll do it this week. Hey i noticed in ur signature ur still doing parts, i thought when we talkd 2wks ago u were telln me u were gonna close up Wicked Metal Works, well i'm glad u stuck with it man. Peeps having different options to get parts from is always a good thing.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 16 2009, 06:27 PM~13297635
> *Oh snap what up Darren, nah man not yet. I'll do it this week. Hey i noticed in ur signature ur still doing parts, i thought when we talkd 2wks ago u were telln me u were gonna close up Wicked Metal Works, well i'm glad u stuck with it man. Peeps having different options to get parts from is always a good thing.
> *


ok cool yea i have acouple thangs i hav eto get done first bro i can not leave my custoemr hanging so i am looking for anew .cad guy for plaques so i cna get then knocked out


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting+Mar 17 2009, 02:27 AM~13297635-->
> 
> 
> 
> Oh snap what up Darren, nah man not yet. I'll do it this week. Hey i noticed in ur signature ur still doing parts, i thought when we talkd 2wks ago u were telln me u were gonna close up Wicked Metal Works, well i'm glad u stuck with it man. Peeps having different options to get parts from is always a good thing.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ain't glad he stuck wtih it. He keeps saying he's gonna close up shop for years as if anyone cares.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 17 2009, 03:30 AM~13298230
> *ok cool yea i have acouple thangs i hav eto get done first bro i can not leave my custoemr hanging so i am looking for  anew .cad guy for plaques so i cna get then knocked out
> *


I'll do your CADs for a fee but I thought JustDeez did all your CAD drawings :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 16 2009, 08:40 AM~13291484
> *What up big T, check out what Karzicon one and only Mando got down on this weekend!!!! Still gonna add some fades,pinstriping and webbing. Already have entire undercarriage with Speedy gettn chromed and we're startn hydros next week. This one will debut at San Diego Indoor Show.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big T i'm postponing my trip to Odessa/Midland till next weekend (Mike Mendoza is being hella kool bout it, he understands we got krazy work on our plate) so let me know if u want to roll with us up there homie.
> *


Hell yeah those patterns are bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 16 2009, 07:37 PM~13298815
> *
> I'll do your CADs for a fee but I thought JustDeez did all your CAD drawings :dunno:
> *


cad guy for plaques not parts


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2009, 04:58 AM~13299064
> *cad guy for plaques not parts
> *


I thought you did his plaques too :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 16 2009, 08:15 PM~13299278
> *I thought you did his plaques too :dunno:
> *


nope. i rarely do plaques. not worth it to me. dont like designing logos for people.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Big T, get to work homie we got way bigger fish to fry,lol.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 16 2009, 08:29 PM~13299455
> *Big T, get to work homie we got way bigger fish to fry,lol.
> *


what up johnny, you never sent me that file


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 16 2009, 07:30 PM~13299479
> *what up johnny, you never sent me that file
> *


What up D, what file are u talkn bout the Bike Frames i want to start makn????


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 16 2009, 08:31 PM~13299491
> *What up D, what file are u talkn bout the Bike Frames i want to start makn????
> *


yessurr


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 17 2009, 05:29 AM~13299455
> *Big T, get to work homie we got way bigger fish to fry,lol.
> *


True, not worth my time to waste on the little sardines when I got bigg ass Marlins to catch  

Send me some to CAD and I'll do them this week I'm waitin :cheesy:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 16 2009, 07:33 PM~13299505
> *yessurr
> *


I figured out how to do it and make it clean, as soon as the shop slows down from this rush we're having i'll call u on the phone so i can go over my plans with u and i'll shoot u a rough sketch of the Cad and u can tell me what u think homie. :biggrin: Yeah i really want to push this idea hard and want to have a nice inventory of kustom parts to display in San Bernadino and Vegas (we're gettn booths at each show).


----------



## show-bound

diggin those patterns up on top there....


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 16 2009, 07:47 PM~13299686
> *diggin those patterns up on top there....
> *


Sammy Sam what up homie, yeah man Mando is on fire with that paint scheme. He threw some webbing on it today and he's almost ready to throw some NorCal bubbles in some patterns. I'll post up pics later. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 16 2009, 09:49 PM~13299702
> *Sammy Sam what up homie, yeah man Mando is on fire with that paint scheme. He threw some webbing on it today and he's almost ready to throw some NorCal bubbles in some patterns. I'll post up pics later.  :biggrin:
> *


bubbles are coolio too! we will be in touch soon as im nearing my appointment with myself! :cheesy: going to be thowing down on the battle lac! still planning on getting those done! need to make time for it all...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 16 2009, 06:06 AM~13289763
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whatup Sergio it was cool chillin wit you at the show. I'll see you guys in San Bernardino next :wave:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 16 2009, 07:46 PM~13299658
> *I figured out how to do it and make it clean, as soon as the shop slows down from this rush we're having i'll call u on the phone so i can go over my plans with u and i'll shoot u a rough sketch of the Cad and u can tell me what u think homie.  :biggrin:  Yeah i really want to push this idea hard and want to have a nice inventory of kustom parts to display in San Bernadino and Vegas (we're gettn booths at each show).
> *


What up Tony, i decided to make time this morning to spec out a frame and will kut TNT's first ever kustom frame on the waterjet. Frame is for Paulie "Angel Wing" themed bike. We're gonna double stack pieces (mural them) bad ass handlebars all other kustom parts A-Z, rimz etc.etc. 


















We're gonna make left panel and right panel, bend the frame at the Drop outs and then box it in 3inches wide. Man bike building is turnin out to be hella hella fun Tony. They'rs another bad ass bike build going on in the shop that we can't wait to unveil.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 18 2009, 03:10 AM~13308250
> *What up Tony, i decided to make time this morning to spec out a frame and will kut TNT's first ever kustom frame on the waterjet. Frame is for Paulie "Angel Wing" themed bike. We're gonna double stack pieces (mural them) bad ass handlebars all other kustom parts A-Z, rimz etc.etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're gonna make left panel and right panel, bend the frame at the Drop outs and then box it in 3inches wide. Man bike building is turnin out to be hella hella fun Tony. They'rs another bad ass bike build going on in the shop that we can't wait to unveil.
> *


Damn that's gonna be Krazy  :around: Paule is definitely gonna love that bike.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 17 2009, 06:49 PM~13309190
> *Damn that's gonna be Krazy   :around:  Paule is definitely gonna love that bike.
> *


Thanks man, i can't wait to show u the other ideas we've developed for TNT parts. It's gonna be a fun year Tony. Hey this Saturday depending if i go to Texas, i'm kuttn out our wish list for inventory to sell at San Bernadino so shoot me whatever cad files u want me to stock up . Laterz homie.


----------



## 817Lowrider

crazy. hella pimp. lmk whats going on with them parts.  loving the work guys.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 18 2009, 05:54 AM~13309972
> *Thanks man, i can't wait to show u the other ideas we've developed for TNT parts. It's gonna be a fun year Tony. Hey this Saturday depending if  i go to Texas, i'm kuttn out our wish list for inventory to sell at San Bernadino so shoot me whatever cad files u want me to stock up . Laterz homie.
> *


Yeah bro i want to start concentrating on the big money projects like these and full set orders. The small orders are fine and cool but you don't see us jumping up and down screaming to the top of our lungs how happy we are that we sold something to a guy in Rhode Island, Maine, North Carolina, or the Virgin Islands just because we sold a plaque or sprocket to them. 

Keep up the good work bro and I will start cadding up stuff for our sales inventory.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 18 2009, 03:10 AM~13308250
> *What up Tony, i decided to make time this morning to spec out a frame and will kut TNT's first ever kustom frame on the waterjet. Frame is for Paulie "Angel Wing" themed bike. We're gonna double stack pieces (mural them) bad ass handlebars all other kustom parts A-Z, rimz etc.etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're gonna make left panel and right panel, bend the frame at the Drop outs and then box it in 3inches wide. Man bike building is turnin out to be hella hella fun Tony. They'rs another bad ass bike build going on in the shop that we can't wait to unveil.
> *


This is definitely not one of those "baller on a budget" builds with half china, half faced parts. This build is going to be clean, perfect, bad ass, and the way a bike tuely should be built. 

This is our first complete frame up build done top to bottom from the waterjet cut frame to the parts, engraving, chrome, paint, murals, etc.


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 17 2009, 09:54 PM~13311555
> *This is definitely not one of those "baller on a budget" builds with half china, half faced parts.  This build is going to be clean, perfect, bad ass, and the way a bike tuely should be built.
> 
> This is our first complete frame up build done top to bottom from the waterjet cut frame to the parts, engraving, chrome, paint, murals, etc.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up Tmoney, heres some stuff i kut for u real quick 2nite. Sorry i wasnt able to talk earlier today. Shop was off the chain with grinders,welder and aircompressor all day. Call me tomorrow homie. :biggrin: 


Here's TNT's first design/kut and fabrication of kustom frame DESIGNED/CADED ALL IN HOUSE!!!!! Paulie ur gonna luv the way this build is come out. Rimz are nice, handlebars are one of a kind style and all ur other parts are lookn beautifull as well. I apologize if i sound excited, but really i am having so much fun with this project i just want our passion to show in our work, hopefully we're successfull. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

T que pasa homie, heres some more Lowrider parts kut today. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Damn bro that's lookin bad ass :thumbsup:

Its too bad people who come in here can't leave a positive comment. they come in and look but don't say a thing. I don't have all the little nut jockeys like other people do who will :thumbsup: or leave comments like "lookin good" to stupid stuff :uh:


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 17 2009, 10:50 PM~13312389
> *What up Tmoney, heres some stuff i kut for u real quick 2nite. Sorry i wasnt able to talk earlier today. Shop was off the chain with grinders,welder and aircompressor all day. Call me tomorrow homie.  :biggrin:
> Here's TNT's first design/kut and fabrication of kustom frame DESIGNED/CADED ALL IN HOUSE!!!!!  Paulie ur gonna luv the way this build is come out. Rimz are nice, handlebars are one of a kind style and all ur other parts are lookn beautifull as well. I apologize if i sound excited, but really i am having so much fun with this project i just want our passion to show in our work, hopefully we're successfull.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  clean


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 17 2009, 10:58 PM~13312495
> *Damn bro that's lookin bad ass :thumbsup:
> 
> Its too bad people who come in here can't leave a positive comment.  they come in and look but don't say a thing.  I don't have all the little nut jockeys like other people do who will :thumbsup:  or leave comments like "lookin good" to stupid stuff  :uh:
> *


Aaahh Tony don't even trip homie. Yo man i don't know if u noticed but we are backed up like a mug with bike parts/plaques so i think u need to look at our sales and not comments brother. TNT is on fire right now bro lets keep it like that, lets compete against ourselves to bust out cleaner and more ingenuitive parts. Come on Tony theres alot of bad ass builders that have given u tons of positive feedback, like the Paz Bros for one . So take a deep breath T and focus on this big year for TNT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

PROPS!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 18 2009, 09:12 AM~13312622
> *Aaahh Tony don't even trip homie. Yo man i don't know if u noticed but we are backed up like a mug with bike parts/plaques so i think u need to look at our sales and not comments brother. TNT is on fire right now bro lets keep it like that, lets compete against ourselves to bust out cleaner and more ingenuitive parts. Come on Tony theres alot of bad ass builders that have given u tons of positive feedback, like the Paz Bros for one . So take a deep breath T and focus on this big year for TNT!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah that's true. I guess when you got Bike of the Year builders givin you props its all good.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 11:31 PM~13312745
> *PROPS!
> *


C Tony, Sam gave us props and shiitt he's a bad ass builder tooo. Thanks Sam much respect homie.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 17 2009, 11:12 PM~13312622
> *Aaahh Tony don't even trip homie. Yo man i don't know if u noticed but we are backed up like a mug with bike parts/plaques so i think u need to look at our sales and not comments brother. TNT is on fire right now bro lets keep it like that, lets compete against ourselves to bust out cleaner and more ingenuitive parts. Come on Tony theres alot of bad ass builders that have given u tons of positive feedback, like the Paz Bros for one . So take a deep breath T and focus on this big year for TNT!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



WORD!!!!
Tony just keep on moving foward and never look back in the past. The past is done and there is nothing you can do about it!
You guys are doing some tight azz work!!!!
Keep it up!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 18 2009, 08:21 PM~13315219
> *WORD!!!!
> Tony just keep on moving foward and never look back in the past. The past is done and there is nothing you can do about it!
> You guys are doing some tight azz work!!!!
> Keep it up!
> *


Tru dat.


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 17 2009, 10:50 PM~13312389
> *What up Tmoney, heres some stuff i kut for u real quick 2nite. Sorry i wasnt able to talk earlier today. Shop was off the chain with grinders,welder and aircompressor all day. Call me tomorrow homie.  :biggrin:
> Here's TNT's first design/kut and fabrication of kustom frame DESIGNED/CADED ALL IN HOUSE!!!!!  Paulie ur gonna luv the way this build is come out. Rimz are nice, handlebars are one of a kind style and all ur other parts are lookn beautifull as well. I apologize if i sound excited, but really i am having so much fun with this project i just want our passion to show in our work, hopefully we're successfull.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :0 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 18 2009, 09:01 PM~13315558
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :0  :0
> *


  Just let me know when you're ready for a set of parts for your other bike.


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up T, heres Speedy's clubs plaque. I'm kuttn out 6 of these and 6 pendants for our kool ass homie and partner Speedy. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Tweezy what up homie, these are some kustom fenders I designed/caded and gonna kut/fabricat for the homie Cisco's 26" bike that took first in PHX. The bike is here in the shop for more parts and after a show in April we're desing a kustom frame and rimz for it for Vegas. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 19 2009, 12:43 AM~13317355
> *Tweezy what up homie, these are some kustom fenders I designed/caded and gonna kut/fabricat for the homie Cisco's 26" bike that took first in PHX. The bike is here in the shop for more parts and after a show in April we're desing a kustom frame and rimz for it for Vegas.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Word I need to drop by the shop for a turntable and rail for my Wyatt bike.


----------



## schwinn1966

WOW
nice...prob won't be long b4 they offer u a show like OCC. u guys are doing it like them but on a bike level (which in my mind is better). it's great to see all them designs come to life. u guys are truly an asset to the bike world.

:biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

Wyatt call me later need a few accessories from you guys


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 19 2009, 01:35 AM~13317812
> *WOW
> nice...prob won't be long b4 they offer u a show like OCC. u guys are doing it like them but on a bike level (which in my mind is better). it's great to see all them designs come to life. u guys are truly an asset to the bike world.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro that means a lot.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

What's up TonyO? I see ur putting down some bad ass work  Good job :thumbsup: Can't wait 2 get my parts :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Mar 19 2009, 03:09 AM~13318628
> *What's up TonyO? I see ur putting down some bad ass work   Good job :thumbsup:    Can't wait 2 get my parts :biggrin:
> *


yes sir your parts are gonna come out bad ass too


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 18 2009, 03:43 PM~13317355
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

typo.


----------



## charger24

what up johny any word on my parts yet? i got tony paid in full ! just let me know big homie! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Wut up everyone, yo man thanks bigtime for all the love and support. TNT is always workn had to meet our grown customer base needs. So we really appreciate everyones patience, trust us when u get them in person they're so worth the wait. :biggrin: Hell yeah Tony i got ur pms and man those pedals are gonna be ill brother. 3stacked pedals what!! Dayum i'm hella feeling everyones kreativity and we welcome any all ideas that u guys think might sell. Peace. :biggrin: 


Big T.O. (thats ur new nickname from me homie, T.O. but not like the ex-Cowboy,lol) here's some pics of the stuff i was kuttn when u kalled me and u said it sounded like i was flyn a F-16,lol. 

The man's Speedy plaques :biggrin: 

















Art with Consafos C.C n B.C. bike plaque.  









Big Homie Oso pendants :0 









Speedy's pendants :biggrin: 

















N last but not least Wendy's "Tinkerbell" bikes pedals, which not to mention were designed/caded by big T.O. 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

















Alright more and more parts are being Designed and Caded as i write this, :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Damn those parts came out bad ass.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 18 2009, 11:51 PM~13322972
> *Damn those parts came out bad ass.
> *


What up Big T.O. kool man it's all you bro. Keep up the good work and next time u cruise to the shops i got some new methods of Cading that will make it even faster than what i'm currently doing. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 19 2009, 10:01 AM~13323022
> *What up Big T.O. kool man it's all you bro. Keep up the good work and next time u cruise to the shops i got some new methods of Cading that will make it even faster than what i'm currently doing.  :biggrin:
> *


Alright give me a new computer and the new cad styles and I'll be good to go.

Let me give you my wish list right now for the inventory I'd like to have on hand for the show:

10 crowns

10 sprockets

5 steering tubes

3 sets of forks

3 sets of handlebars

3 sets of sissybars

20 sets of pedals

All original one off custom designs ranging from clean looking to crazy


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2009, 12:26 AM~13323168
> *Alright give me a new computer and the new cad styles and I'll be good to go.
> 
> Let me give you my wish list right now for the inventory I'd like to have on hand for the show:
> 
> 10 crowns
> 
> 10 sprockets
> 
> 5 steering tubes
> 
> 3 sets of forks
> 
> 3 sets of handlebars
> 
> 3 sets of sissybars
> 
> 20 sets of pedals
> 
> All original one off custom designs ranging from clean looking to crazy
> *


Damn homie i like that. U straight placed an order like u was at Micky D's with a whole squad ,lol. Yo homie ur wish is our command. We'll take care of that list and then some. But first we gotta hurry up and close all loose ends so i'll get on it and want to have them all nipped by this Weekend. Peace.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 19 2009, 10:40 AM~13323219
> *Damn homie i like that. U straight placed an order like u was at Micky D's with a whole squad ,lol. Yo homie ur wish is our command. We'll take care of that list and then some.  But first we gotta hurry up and close all loose ends so i'll get on it and want to have them all nipped by this Weekend. Peace.
> *


throw in a McRib sandwich too.  

Alright word well that's what I'd like to have on hand at the show cuz you never know what peeps are in the market for. If you have time maybe we could get one of each item polished so we can show off our polisher's bad ass skills and show people the "during" process a part goes through before it meets our meticulous standards of QC.


----------



## TonyO

Hey Johnny you never saw this CAD I did a while back. Here's a throwback CAD I did in Visio bro. If I can do this kind of thing in Visio imagine the detail I can do with a real CAD program:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2009, 12:45 AM~13323234
> *throw in a McRib sandwich too.
> 
> Alright word well that's what I'd like to have on hand at the show cuz you never know what peeps are in the market for.  If you have time maybe we could get one of each item polished so we can show off our polisher's bad ass skills and show people the "during" process a part goes through before it meets our meticulous standards of QC.
> *


 :biggrin:
Alright T there that's enough Pictureless posts for me homie. Gotta get some rest. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

I'm a loose end. My pedals need to be drilled and sent off for chrome if their not already :happysad:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 17 2009, 05:10 PM~13308250
> *What up Tony, i decided to make time this morning to spec out a frame and will kut TNT's first ever kustom frame on the waterjet. Frame is for Paulie "Angel Wing" themed bike. We're gonna double stack pieces (mural them) bad ass handlebars all other kustom parts A-Z, rimz etc.etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're gonna make left panel and right panel, bend the frame at the Drop outs and then box it in 3inches wide. Man bike building is turnin out to be hella hella fun Tony. They'rs another bad ass bike build going on in the shop that we can't wait to unveil.
> *


THAT'S MY FRAME !
I'M PROUD OF YOU GUY'S FOR TAKING MY PROJECT TO HEART !
THANK YOU !


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 19 2009, 11:03 AM~13326001
> *THAT'S MY FRAME !
> I'M PROUD OF YOU GUY'S FOR TAKING MY PROJECT TO HEART !
> THANK YOU !
> *


Absolutely Paulie, u know how much this build means to us as well. We're pourin our heart into this build and want to make u and ur entire family proud of what we kreate for u guys. :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 19 2009, 11:39 AM~13326302
> *Absolutely Paulie, u know how much this build means to us as well. We're pourin our heart into this build and want to make u and ur entire family proud of what we kreate for u guys.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :tears:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 19 2009, 11:41 AM~13326318
> *:thumbsup:  :tears:
> *


T.O. glad u like those krazy ideas i left on ur voicemail lastnite homie. We'll get on it!!! 

Here's a clean double layered plaque for the homie Brandon from Stocktone CA my old hood :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Here u go T.O. the man of the hour Kobe Bryant smashn on players!!! Handlebars for Ruben's bike i want to double stack the lakers uniform and mural it realistic!! :0 He's coming down April 4th weekend to the shops and bring his 16" street Lakers bike that we're kustomizn parts and engraving/platn for. Entire bike is gonna have kustom parts. We're going to engrave/goldplate and 2tone with Purple Kandie Powdercoat some parts. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 20 2009, 02:26 AM~13329174
> *Here u go T.O. the man of the hour Kobe Bryant smashn on players!!! Handlebars for Ruben's bike i want to double stack the lakers uniform and mural it realistic!! :0  He's coming down April 4th weekend to the shops and bring his 16" street Lakers bike that we're kustomizn parts and engraving/platn for. Entire bike is gonna have kustom parts. We're going to engrave/goldplate and 2tone with Purple Kandie Powdercoat some parts.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TonyO, JUSTDEEZ

Whatup yo


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

i aint nobody special but i think you 2 as a team are doing big things. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 20 2009, 04:08 AM~13330282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i aint nobody special but i think you 2 as a team are doing big things. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bROther Hey you got some mad skills too you do some bad ass 3D work


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2009, 05:34 PM~13329253
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: TonyO, JUSTDEEZ
> 
> Whatup yo
> *


chillin. not a damn thing


----------



## sweetpea

Pedals came out bad ass. Whats up with the sissybar and plaques


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

SUP BRO's


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 20 2009, 09:24 PM~13337304
> *SUP BRO's
> *


:wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 20 2009, 12:13 PM~13337665
> *:wave:
> *


THANKS AGAIN TONY O.
FOR HOOKING UP MY GIRL's FRAME


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 20 2009, 10:43 PM~13337914
> *THANKS AGAIN TONY O.
> FOR HOOKING UP MY GIRL's FRAME
> *


You got it brotha


----------



## vicmarcos

hey johnny r those my eagle heads on there?? r the forks getting engraved?? i like the angle bike...


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 20 2009, 04:08 PM~13339604
> *hey johnny r those my eagle heads on there?? r the forks getting engraved?? i like the angle bike...
> *


What up Estrella answer to ur questions are Yes, Not yet (almost) and thank u. I'll keep u posted on them. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 19 2009, 06:08 PM~13330282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i aint nobody special but i think you 2 as a team are doing big things. :biggrin:
> *


R u kiddn me John???? u got mad skillz homie. :biggrin: Yo man talent recognizes other talent :biggrin: Them water drops are ridiculously niiiiiceee :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up T.O. heres another plaque order we got this morning. We're killn em with plaques hahahahah. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 21 2009, 02:33 AM~13339890
> *What up T.O. heres another plaque order we got this morning. We're killn em with plaques hahahahah. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah and its funny how other businesses out there have nothing to do but hate. We're blowin up with plaques, plaques, and more plaques, one of only few shops that are doing double stacked plaques and they can't stand it. They have to resort to childish games.

Oh well that just shows how bad we're puttin the heat on the competition.


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up big T.O. alright homie enuff playn around back to BUSINESS!!!!! 
Here's pics of Paulies frame, it's coming along beautifully and look at the cleanliness of the craftsmanship and no bondo would be required if Paulie wanted us to continue the welds like we are, we just did these so far to get peeps excited bout having a frame profesionally fabricated without using any Bondo!!! :0 Alright T.O. i'll be kuttn allllll weekend :0 Laterz homie. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Alright here's a Sneeky sneek pic of something that TNT is gonna be bustn out for San Bernadino. :biggrin: :0 

























:0


----------



## schwinn1966

wow


----------



## Raguness

Them are some clean ass welds. :wow:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

what does it do?


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966+Mar 21 2009, 06:46 AM~13344375-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 08:00 AM~13344682
> *Them are some clean ass welds. :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 21 2009, 08:30 AM~13344841
> *what does it do?
> *


What up homeboys, thanks for the props. The krazy ass headtube elictrical acctuator kreation is gonna look ill and when peeps see it functioning..... dayum i gotta keep it a secret , i'm sorry. JUNE 7TH TNT WILL UNVEIL A SICK ASS 20" KREATION THATS GONNA MAKE A HUGE STATEMENT!!!! REAL TALK.


----------



## Clown Confusion

sup jonny im trying to pm u bro


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Mar 21 2009, 09:09 AM~13345097
> *sup jonny im trying to pm u bro
> *


What up Homeboy, email me if my inbox is ever full, which it always is. How do i get my inbox to hold more than 50messages??? email is [email protected] Thanks carnal.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 21 2009, 08:19 AM~13345148
> *What up Homeboy, email me if my inbox is ever full, which it always is. How do i get my inbox to hold more than 50messages??? email is [email protected] Thanks carnal.
> *


i think you get more inbox space if your a member over a year.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 21 2009, 10:40 AM~13345682
> *i think you get more inbox space if your a member over a year.
> *


Cool thanks homeboy, shiit i forgot we havn't even been open for a year yet JUNE 12TH is our anniversary date. Feels like we've done alot in this short time. Can only imagine where we'll be 5yrs from now.


----------



## LowRider_69

Good Job on that frame looks fukin tight


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> What up big T.O. alright homie enuff playn around back to BUSINESS!!!!!
> Here's pics of Paulies frame, it's coming along beautifully and look at the cleanliness of the craftsmanship and no bondo would be required if Paulie wanted us to continue the welds like we are, we just did these so far to get peeps excited bout having a frame profesionally fabricated without using any Bondo!!! :0 Alright T.O. i'll be kuttn allllll weekend :0 Laterz homie. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how ever would work for you !


----------



## KrazyKutting

> What up big T.O. alright homie enuff playn around back to BUSINESS!!!!!
> Here's pics of Paulies frame, it's coming along beautifully and look at the cleanliness of the craftsmanship and no bondo would be required if Paulie wanted us to continue the welds like we are, we just did these so far to get peeps excited bout having a frame profesionally fabricated without using any Bondo!!! :0 Alright T.O. i'll be kuttn allllll weekend :0 Laterz homie. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how ever would work for you !
> 
> 
> 
> Hellllll Yessssss, thats exactly the kind of homie and customer i like. Alright Paulie i sent u a pm with the price to Engrave and Triple Chrome plate the frame big dawg. Man u made my day today brother. :0 :biggrin: I'm a even throw in some METAL 3D WORK AT NO EXTRA COST BROTHER, THATS HOW TNT GETS DOWN :0 :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up my big homie T.O. here's the modified Cad for Wendy's Tinkerbell sissybars. I made sure they line up perfect so u don't get no haters talkn trash bout the letters not lining up Perfectly. Anytime brother. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 21 2009, 02:52 PM~13346487
> *Hellllll Yessssss, thats exactly the kind of homie and customer i like. Alright Paulie i sent u a pm with the price to Engrave and Triple Chrome plate the frame big dawg. Man u made my day today brother.  :0  :biggrin: I'm a even throw in some METAL 3D WORK AT NO EXTRA COST BROTHER, THATS HOW TNT GETS DOWN :0  :biggrin:
> *


fucking SICK!

NOW I SEE WHAT YOU WAS SAYING!!! ready for that!


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 21 2009, 02:54 PM~13347198
> *fucking SICK!
> 
> NOW I SEE WHAT YOU WAS SAYING!!! ready for that!
> *


Hell yeah Sammy Sam, thanks for the love carnal. So i know u can get down on ur own designs and TNT will supply u with the left n right panel and the flat strap that u'd use to box it in homie. Yo man that goes for any builder/shop that wants to put their differences aside and help us take the Bike movement to another level. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 21 2009, 05:13 PM~13347325
> *Hell yeah Sammy Sam, thanks for the love carnal. So i know u can get down on ur own designs and TNT will supply u with the left n right panel and the flat strap that u'd use to box it in homie. Yo man that goes for any builder/shop that wants to put their differences aside and help us take the Bike movement to another level.  :biggrin:
> *


that will the best bet....  save me hella time!


----------



## KrazyKutting

Here's a check list of items i just finished Cadin and will be kut today.

1. Raquness Fender Braces and Crown
2. Less time bike plaque
3. Juan Gotti sissybars
4. Wendy's Tink sissybars
5. Lowrider 69 chicana steering wheel
6. Ruben Lakers sissybars
7. Texas Trike handlebars
8. Hulk bike steering wheel
9. 5 Sinfull pleasures c.c. plaques
10. 6 DTS amarillo TX c.c. plaques
11. Charger 24 parts

Alright if i have time i'll kut more this weekend, but dayum thats a grip of kuttin. I'll also be designing Billy the Kid's sick tribal designs for his Handlebars, Forks, Sissybars, Pedals, Sprockt.

As well as Azteca De Oro wheel trims, steer tube, seatpost n trying to figure out how to do a bad ass Disc Brake . 

Lisa n Omar daughter trike parts from Neu Exposure designs as well. 

Again thank you from TNT to all our great customers who support us and are patiently waitn for their parts. We are workn non stop to service all of u. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 21 2009, 10:59 AM~13346244
> *Cool thanks homeboy, shiit i forgot we havn't even been open for a year yet JUNE 12TH is our anniversary date. Feels like we've done alot in this short time. Can only imagine where we'll be 5yrs from now.
> *


damn thats tight, the quality of your work speaks for itself bro, but i'll make sure to hit you up when im ready to get some krazy parts.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 21 2009, 03:58 PM~13347586
> *damn thats tight, the quality of your work speaks for itself bro, but i'll make sure to hit you up when im ready to get some krazy parts.
> *


Thanks bro we appreciate that. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up T.O. hey man must be nice to be gamblin in Casino's in Tucson while we're here bustn our butts with work,lol. It's cool homie hit the jackpot so we can buy more machines and tools homie. 


This is our homie's EZ "Royal Flush" trunk that we molded today. Klean ass details, Mando's gonna base it tonight. Can't wait for this champion car to bust out with it's kustom undercarriage and new parts. :0 :biggrin: 
































Big ass ups to EZ who we're partnering up with to provide Engraved Wheel Chips, Backn Plates, Dumps, Bike Parts etc.etc. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up Partner u know how i like to show u what we do throughout the week so u don't ever think i'm just chilln, hangn out , b.s. Nope not us Tony. Just bangin out work as team . Can't wait to have u cruise through the shops again homie. 

Jaime from Rollerz Lubbock TX 78caprice we're doing a frame off on. Heres the frame after its been wrapped and molded. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

More bodywork we did for a 31 Oldie we're fixn up.


























Here's some pics of the webbing Mando threw down on the hood of the 63 from Diego we're kustomizing.
















Some marbelizing we did as well










Heres our Babygirl hard at work!!!! :biggrin: Luv that machine :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

Any update on my stuff???


----------



## sweetpea

I love my sissybar I can not wait to get it. It is bad ass. Nice job guys.


----------



## sweetpea

Johnny I saw your check list but my 4 plaques are not on there. Do you think you will get to them soon


----------



## vicmarcos

:cheesy: johnny can u just tell everyone to stop ordering stuff !!!! the man is bussy..


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

I PMed you my phone # so halla at me later !


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 21 2009, 03:23 PM~13347383
> *Here's a check list of items i just finished Cadin and will be kut today.
> 
> 1. Raquness Fender Braces and Crown  CHECK  (BEND N SHIP)
> 2. Less time bike plaque                            CHECK  (FABRICATE N 2TONE)
> 3. Juan Gotti sissybars/FORKS                    CHECK (SEND ME ADDRS AGAIN)
> 4. Wendy's Tink sissybars                          CHECK (SENT TO CHROMER TONIGH)
> 5. Lowrider 69 chicana steering wheel          ALMOST DONE CADDN THE GIRL
> 6. Ruben Lakers sissybars                          CHECK (ENGRAVED 2TNE CHR PWD)
> 7. Texas Trike handlebars                            CHECK  (NEED TO FABRICATE)
> 8. Hulk bike steering wheel                          CHECK (BEND N SHIP)
> 9. 5 Sinfull pleasures c.c. plaques                  CHECK (FABRICATE N CHROME)
> 10. 6 DTS amarillo TX c.c. plaques                CHECK ( CHROME)
> 11. Charger 24 parts                                WILL KUT TOMORROW HOMIE  :cheesy:
> 
> Alright if i have time i'll kut more this weekend, but dayum thats a grip of kuttin. I'll also be designing Billy the Kid's sick tribal designs for his Handlebars, Forks, Sissybars, Pedals, Sprockt.  WILL HAVE THESE DESIGNED BY TOMORROW EVENING  :biggrin:
> 
> As well as Azteca De Oro wheel trims, steer tube, seatpost n trying to figure out how to do a bad ass Disc Brake .  WILL HAVE THESE DESIGNED TOMORROW AS WELL
> 
> Lisa n Omar daughter trike parts from Neu Exposure designs as well. WOW LOTS OF DESIGNING TOMORROW MORNING  :biggrin:
> 
> Again thank you from TNT to all our great customers who support us and are patiently waitn for their parts. We are workn non stop to service all of u.  :biggrin:
> *


* YES THAT RIGHT BIG THANK YOU, U GUYS ARE AMAZING AND APPRECIATE THE LOVE AND SUPPORT. TRUST US TONY KNOWS CAUSE HE LAUGHS WHEN HE CALLS ME ON WEEKENDS AND HE CAN HEAR THE MACHINE RUNNING AND ME MULTITASKN KUTTN/CADDN AT SAME TIME, THAT WE ARE WORKN EXTREMEMLY HARD TO GET TO ALL OUR ORDERS. THANK U :biggrin: :biggrin: 


STILL NEED TO KUT FENDR BRACES WILL TO IT BY WEDNESDAY, WAITN FOR MORE 16 GAUGE :biggrin: 









































HOLES LINE UP YEAHHHHH!!! OF COURSE. 








CHECK OUT THE LARRY OBRIEN TROPHY ON THE TAB (GONNA BE ENGRAVED TO SAY 3PEAT TWICE!!! :biggrin: )








GONNA HAVE TNT KUSTOM RIMZ AS WELL !!!!! :biggrin: 















































*


----------



## lesstime

nice thank you cant wait to see chrome and gold


----------



## TonyO

HOLES LINE UP YEAHHHHH!!! OF COURSE. 


You know the funny thing bro? Nobody will say anything about the holes not lining up or it not fitting right because YOU are the one that cut it but if it was me they'd talk trash day in day out because people love to hate on me. Oh well it doesn't matter, my business is getting krazy and people will just have to swallow it. I can't imagine all the butt hurt little beotches that will be walkin around Vegas saying "oh TNT and Tony wouldn't be anywhere without KrazyKutting" well you know what theyre right but what does that matter? People should be happy that we're doing good and that we can do this type of bad ass work 

People should be happy we're out there doing all this to beef up the lowrider bike game and that we're out there making bad ass parts and bad ass builds to change the china part takeover and bring it back home to the chicanos that made this sport what it is.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> What up big T.O. alright homie enuff playn around back to BUSINESS!!!!!
> Here's pics of Paulies frame, it's coming along beautifully and look at the cleanliness of the craftsmanship and no bondo would be required if Paulie wanted us to continue the welds like we are, we just did these so far to get peeps excited bout having a frame profesionally fabricated without using any Bondo!!! :0 Alright T.O. i'll be kuttn allllll weekend :0 Laterz homie. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAULE'S LITTLE ANGEL !


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up big T.O. cheer up homie u got work by the boatloads,lol. Yo man if it we'rent for u we wouldn't be havin so much fun learning how to build bikes brother. So no one can ever take that away from u homie, how many times have i called u to ask how i do certain projects on bikes??? a grip!!! So just stay focused T.O. especially with San Bernadino on the horizon :0 :biggrin: 


Here's a Cad file i desinged for a switch plate we're makn for a customer from Goodtimes. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up T.O. here's Lowrider 69 2nd piece to the his steering wheel. will kut it later today. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey guys bad ass work keep it up


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 23 2009, 05:41 PM~13366310
> *hey guys bad ass work keep it up
> *


Thanks Darren, hopefully ur being kool and realize that Tony and us are 100% committed to bringin the Lowrider Bike world to another level and are trying to just focus on work and no B.S. So be kool man and thanks for the props.


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 23 2009, 07:10 PM~13365947
> *What up T.O. here's Lowrider 69 2nd piece to the his steering wheel. will kut it later today.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KrazyKutting

T.O. here's i new fender brace i Designed/caded.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

nice work guys!!!!
Wyatt did you start on those things for me? Let me know.

Peace


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 24 2009, 07:24 PM~13373036
> *nice work guys!!!!
> Wyatt did you start on those things for me? Let me know.
> 
> Peace
> *


In the works


----------



## KrazyKutting

T.O. what up G, here's Billy The Kid's forks i designed. Will kut them out tonight.


----------



## 817Lowrider

looks good


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 24 2009, 09:39 AM~13373166
> *In the works
> *


SUP BROTHERZ !
TONY O. YOU KEEP CALLING ME ON THE WRONG CELL !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

PAULE'S LITTLE ANGEL !
[/quote]


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 24 2009, 08:55 PM~13373824
> *SUP BROTHERZ !
> TONY O. YOU KEEP CALLING ME ON THE WRONG CELL !
> *


I got it now bro


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 24 2009, 10:57 AM~13373847
> *I got it now bro
> *


kool so call me when you have time bROther !


----------



## KrazyKutting

Billy the Kids handlebars, wait till u see how TNT fabricates these bad boys :0


----------



## KrazyKutting

Billy the Kids TNT krazy sissy bars.


----------



## Drop'em

:wave:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 24 2009, 12:21 PM~13374673
> *:wave:
> *


What up Homeboy, hey ur factory grill will be shipped tomorrow by me. I'm going into town. Ur Krazy Kustom grill is almost done being polished and going to engraver. Thanks for being patient Emilio u know we're hella busy. Peace.


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up T.O. this out of trip peeps out. This is what alot of hardcore metal fabricators call "invisible Tig Welding or sweeping" 3D metal work is amazingly fun and Tony we're gonna gear ourselves with more metal workn tools to up the ante in what can be kreated. 









Big thanks to Marcelo from Palm Springs for bringin these Aarms (extend and mold) and grill (we're makn Phantom "headlight 2 headlight" stainless steel) can't wait till these badboys are finished. :biggrin: Drums will be machined lathed smooth and those Ceramic coated headers are for my 49' Trokita :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up T.O. here's some of ur TNT pedals that we're ENGRAVING AND PLATING to sell and show at San Bernadino. TNT all day. :biggrin: 










Here Billy the Kids krazy niiiicce pedals. Look at the krazy detail.


----------



## TonyO

Damn I can't wait to go home and look at the pics :cheesy: I can't view them at work but I'll be checkin them out when I get home.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 24 2009, 01:20 PM~13375257
> *Damn I can't wait to go home and look at the pics  :cheesy:  I can't view them at work but I'll be checkin them out when I get home.
> *


I got more pics coming homie, dayum we need to hire an official secretary to be doing all this. We're stackn up orders left and right. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 24 2009, 11:30 PM~13375337
> *I got more pics coming homie, dayum we need to hire an official secretary to be doing all this. We're stackn up orders left and right.  :biggrin:
> *


Make sure she has a nice rack.

Hey did you get that PM I sent you? What chu think bout that idea?


----------



## KrazyKutting

1 1/2hr to Cad all these files,dayyyum i need to get faster. Oh well here is the final Cad file T.O. (sprocket, tryn something different)

Billy the Kid's parts will get kut out tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> What up T.O. this out of trip peeps out. This is what alot of hardcore metal fabricators call "invisible Tig Welding or sweeping" 3D metal work is amazingly fun and Tony we're gonna gear ourselves with more metal workn tools to up the ante in what can be kreated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo bro is that stainless that has been fusion welded?


----------



## KrazyKutting

> What up T.O. this out of trip peeps out. This is what alot of hardcore metal fabricators call "invisible Tig Welding or sweeping" 3D metal work is amazingly fun and Tony we're gonna gear ourselves with more metal workn tools to up the ante in what can be kreated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo bro is that stainless that has been fusion welded?
> 
> 
> 
> its mild steel, but we do stainless as well. This is a krazy project TNT is doing that will be unveiled in SanBernadino JUNE 7th!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up T.O. i had a very special visitor in my office today, my daughter Britany Brooke. BABY krazykutting was in here giving me ideas on drawings,lol. Yeah she placed an order for a kustom 12" bike. She liked the one u left last time so tell me how much i owe u brother. I'm thinkn either a Strawberry Shortcake or Juicy Couture, we'll see.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

yo fellas how's work going ?


----------



## KrazyKutting

Charger 24parts i kut last nite (props to JustDeez for the Designs)


Handlebars to be fabricated









Forks









Fender Braces need to kut 1more









Wheel Trim need to kut 2more











Fender braces I designed and Kut for Angel bike









Raqueness fender braces











Alrigth Big T.O. back to work for me homie, sorry i couldn't answer ur calls the machine is loud and lots of noise n shops (like always :0 ) Peace homie.


----------



## azteca de oro

Big box going your way I send today


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Mar 24 2009, 03:03 PM~13376222
> *Big box going your way I send today
> *


Es todo carnal muchas Gracias, we appreciate all the work ur giving us homeboy and are excited bout doing anything for Elite members!!! Peace. 






T.O. check out these ballmilled Tankplugs on our CNC (no we're not ready to start doing billet bike parts yet, so don't ask me,lol. Soon brother soon :0 )


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 24 2009, 06:18 PM~13376955
> *Es todo carnal muchas Gracias, we appreciate all the work ur giving us homeboy and are excited bout doing anything for Elite members!!! Peace.
> T.O. check out these ballmilled Tankplugs on our CNC (no we're not ready to start doing billet bike parts yet, so don't ask me,lol. Soon brother soon :0 )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats yalls prices on these...


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 24 2009, 04:35 PM~13377102
> *whats yalls prices on these...
> *


For u Sammy Sam 25.00 each. Let me know homie.


----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 24 2009, 07:18 PM~13376955
> *Es todo carnal muchas Gracias, we appreciate all the work ur giving us homeboy and are excited bout doing anything for Elite members!!! Peace.
> T.O. check out these ballmilled Tankplugs on our CNC (no we're not ready to start doingQ billet Rims / sproket yet, so don't ask me,lol. Soon brother soon :0 )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


let me know when you do


----------



## LocoSoCal

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 21 2009, 02:23 PM~13347383
> *Here's a check list of items i just finished Cadin and will be kut today.
> 
> 1. Raquness Fender Braces and Crown
> 2. Less time bike plaque
> 3. Juan Gotti sissybars
> 4. Wendy's Tink sissybars
> 5. Lowrider 69 chicana steering wheel
> 6. Ruben Lakers sissybars
> 7. Texas Trike handlebars
> 8. Hulk bike steering wheel
> 9. 5 Sinfull pleasures c.c. plaques
> 10. 6 DTS amarillo TX c.c. plaques
> 11. Charger 24 parts
> 
> Alright if i have time i'll kut more this weekend, but dayum thats a grip of kuttin. I'll also be designing Billy the Kid's sick tribal designs for his Handlebars, Forks, Sissybars, Pedals, Sprockt.
> 
> As well as Azteca De Oro wheel trims, steer tube, seatpost n trying to figure out how to do a bad ass Disc Brake .
> 
> Lisa n Omar daughter trike parts from Neu Exposure designs as well.
> 
> Again thank you from TNT to all our great customers who support us and are patiently waitn for their parts. We are workn non stop to service all of u.  :biggrin:
> *



KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK N KEEP US POSTED :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 24 2009, 12:15 PM~13375216
> *What up T.O. here's some of ur TNT pedals that we're ENGRAVING AND PLATING to sell and show at San Bernadino. TNT all day.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Billy the Kids krazy niiiicce pedals. Look at the krazy detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD REASON TO BRING XTRA $$$ :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Mar 25 2009, 05:27 AM~13379063
> *GOOD REASON TO BRING XTRA $$$ :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir bring some extra $$ for some crazy looking one off parts.


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 24 2009, 09:45 PM~13379320
> *Yes sir bring some extra $$ for some crazy looking one off parts.
> *


hey tonyo just wondering what ever happened to the chepes top part?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 24 2009, 01:50 PM~13375520
> *1 1/2hr to Cad all these files,dayyyum i need to get faster. Oh well here is the final Cad file T.O. (sprocket, tryn something different)
> 
> Billy the Kid's parts will get kut out tonight.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KOOL !
THAT'S SICK


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Mar 25 2009, 05:49 AM~13379398
> *hey tonyo just wondering what ever happened to the chepes top part?
> *


I think I still have it somewhere :dunno: I think Taco has it.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 24 2009, 07:01 PM~13377336
> *For u Sammy Sam 25.00 each. Let me know homie.
> *


pmed....


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 24 2009, 09:51 PM~13379427
> *I think I still have it somewhere :dunno:  I think Taco has it.
> *


Whats gunna end up happenin with that part?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Mar 25 2009, 06:03 AM~13379607
> *Whats gunna end up happenin with that part?
> *


Talk to Taco if you want it. Have him bring it to San Bern and its yours cuz I dont have any use for it.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

SUP BROTHERZ HOWS WORK !


----------



## charger24

them parts came out sick!! keep up the good work! well worth the wait :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Mar 24 2009, 08:17 PM~13379786
> *them parts came out sick!! keep up the good work! well worth the wait :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Kool carnal, glad u like them TNT parts homie. I'm kuttn the rest our right now. I'll post up later tonight. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 24 2009, 08:26 PM~13379903
> *Kool carnal, glad u like them TNT parts homie. I'm kuttn the rest our right now. I'll post up later tonight. Peace.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

crazy! Awesome work guys


----------



## KrazyKutting

Thanks alot guys, ur appreciation and support means the world to us at TNT/Karzicon. We truly value our customers and ur guys excitement and passion for u parts/orders is defenitly what fuels us even when we've been up since 6am workn hard and here it is past midnight and i'm postn pics. And that goes for our entire team that has been ALL workn overtime 7days a week so keep pace with our Projects and order!!!! Tomorrow u can bet that i'll have more pics of more work and the next nite and so on. So how could these orders not be a reflection of our customer appreciation and support. Thanks guys we'll keep tryn to get better. :biggrin: 




De Todo Sabor pendants to go with their 7plaque order. Pendants will be Gold Plated. :biggrin: 

























Chicana Steering Wheel for Lowrider69, we'll fabricate it and ship. We'll send it out to get polished b4 shippn so ur Chromer doesn't struggle with prepn it for Chrome.

















Charger24 Steering Wheel N Sprocket :biggrin: (props again to the homie JustDeez)
















Kallean parts by the way Danny. :biggrin: 

Billy the Kids parts that TNT Designed/Caded/Kut/Fabricate :biggrin: 


































Karzicon as well busy away ,gettn busy on puttin some knew Skin on this ol girl :biggrin: Man Tony u have no idea how much fun we have at Karzicon just lookn at straight Kustom Work all day long bro. Everysingle thing we kreate is Kustom here, man thats KRAZY!!! I love lookn at this paint scheme, reminds me of the old skool 70's rides!!!! :biggrin:



















Alright Homie i'll post more Cad work and Pics tomorrow. Remember i'm FINALLY!!!! Leaving to Texas this Friday morning early for sure. I'm gonna be on the road for 12 to 14 hours pulln the Flatbed so call me homie so we can discuss More items for SanBernadino's booth and we need to get the ball rollin on our Poster bro, so hit up ur partner Sergio and tell him we're just workn on the Artwork and we'll send him the File n bout 4days. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TonyO, *ripsta85*

whatsup


----------



## fatdaddylv

I think setting up a both and selling one offs is a great idea guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Some folks need that instant gradification :biggrin: . Can't wait to see you guys out there. Keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Mar 25 2009, 06:33 PM~13383901
> *I think setting up a both and selling one offs is a great idea guys  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Some folks need that instant gradification  :biggrin: . Can't wait to see you guys out there. Keep up the good work!!!!
> *


Yes sir. We would never mass produce a part. I mean there's no point in it when we can easily do another design just as cool and crazy lookin. We should have a nice little inventory there.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 25 2009, 08:52 AM~13384075
> *Yes sir.  We would never mass produce a part.  I mean there's no point in it when we can easily do another design just as cool and crazy lookin.  We should have a nice little inventory there.
> *


What up T.O. , i'm having one of the guys that works here have his wife design us a clean poster to giveaway as well as posters and remind me when i get back from TX what u want us to make or buy to give away as giveaways and for our hourly Free raffles. Alright brother no rest for the weary so back to work homeboy.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 25 2009, 07:55 PM~13384626
> *What up T.O. , i'm having one of the guys that works here have his wife design us a clean poster to giveaway as well as posters and remind me when i get back from TX what u want us to make or buy to give away as giveaways and for our hourly Free raffles. Alright brother no rest for the weary so back to work homeboy.
> *


You got it brotha. I'm also trying to get the TNT website launched if I can get this company to get back with me. I met with them a few weeks ago and just bugged them again to get me a quote.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 25 2009, 09:55 AM~13384626
> *What up T.O. , i'm having one of the guys that works here have his wife design us a clean poster to giveaway as well as posters and remind me when i get back from TX what u want us to make or buy to give away as giveaways and for our hourly Free raffles. Alright brother no rest for the weary so back to work homeboy.
> *


sup johnny n tony o. !


----------



## 2lowsyn

looking for a phone number.
so i can get a bike out the way a start the next one.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY+Mar 25 2009, 10:38 AM~13385024-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup johnny n tony o. !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What up Paulie. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-2lowsyn_@Mar 25 2009, 10:39 AM~13385027
> *looking for a phone number.
> so i can get a bike out the way a start the next one.
> *


Pm sent homie, thanks for the interest. :biggrin: 



Check it out T.O. 2double layered. Stars gonna be Powdercoated KandiAppleRed!!! :0 Letters Triple Chrome Plate. :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

NICE WORK JOHNNY!!!!!
TTT!!!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 25 2009, 11:31 AM~13385510
> *What up Paulie. :biggrin:
> Pm sent homie, thanks for the interest.  :biggrin:
> Check it out T.O. 2double layered. Stars gonna be Powdercoated KandiAppleRed!!! :0  Letters Triple Chrome Plate.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how's my angel coming along !


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 25 2009, 11:32 AM~13385528
> *how's my angel coming along !
> *


Real smooth, ur gonna love final product. :biggrin: 








What up T.O. here's ur homies Antenna i desgnd/caded so call him up and tell him i just have to work on his wheel chips. Tell him i'm going to Engrave those chips for him so i have to kut a bunch of wheel blanks for our Partner EZ so we can start gettn busy on Engraved wheel chips we want to sell. :0 :biggrin: 











Here's another Cad i did for some more plaque that were ordered. Busy busy 

busy.  The circles in the plaque are gonna be ENGRAVED TO IMMULATE WIRE WHEELS


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

Billy the Kids parts that TNT Designed/Caded/Kut/Fabricate :biggrin: 

































:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  That's what i'm talking about, great job on the parts guys
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

it will be a wile for me to order parts cuz money is tigth rigth now . keep up the good work


----------



## vicmarcos

can u post up the price list again


----------



## lesstime

with chrome,gold,engraving and more contact info


----------



## TonyO

*New Price List for 09. 

FORKS (3/16TH" STEEL) $100.00
SISSYBARS (3/16TH" STEEL) $90.00
SPROCKETS (1/8TH" STEEL) $30.00
HANDLEBARS (3/16TH"STEEL, KNURLED CENTER BAR,WELDED GRIPS,(WELDED GUSSETS WILL BE OPTIONAL) AS WELL AS SETTING H.B. PLATES AT AN ANGLE TO GIVE BUTTERFLY EFFECT, AND YES SAME HIGH QUALITY WELDS) $150.00

CROWNS (1/8TH" STEEL,WILL BEND AT APPROPRIATE SPEC) $40.00
STEERING WHEELS (3/16TH" STEEL, WILL BEND AT APPROPRIATE SPEC) $50.00
PEDALS (1/2" STEEL , WITH WELDED THREADS) $95.00
WHEEL TRIMS (14GAUGE STEEL) $140.00 FOR SET OF FOUR
FENDER BRACES (14GAUGE STEEL) $70.00 A PAIR
AXLE COVERS (14GAUGE STEEL) $80.00 SET OF FOUR
SEAT POST (1/2" STEEL) $50.00
SEAT PANS (3/16TH" STEEL, WELDED MOUNTING BRACKET) $90.00
CRANKS (1/2" KUSTOM DESIGN WELDED ON STOCK CRANK THREAD) $125.00
TRAINING WHEELS (1/2" STEEL AND RUBBER TIRE AND MOUNTING ARM) $150.00
TURNTABLES $350.00
RIMZ (ALUMINUM 3/8TH" THICK) $350.00 FOR SET OF TWO (OTHER STYLES AVAILABLE, DOUBLE STACKED,SPINNERS AND OFFSET BILLET LOOK)

ALL PRICES ARE FOR RAW METAL (PLATING,ENGRAVING,MURALS,POWDERCOATING AND PAINT AVAILABLE ALL IN HOUSE AT KARZICON)

AT KARZICON IN CONJUNCTION WITH TNT WILL BE OFFERING MOLDED KUSTOM KUT FRAMES, PLATING, ENGRAVING, MURALS AND PAINT. PRICING WILL VARY ON AMOUNT OF DETAIL AND PARTICULAR SPECS .

*


----------



## TonyO

*Spring special:

Buy a set of handlebars, forks, and pedals get a FREE matching sprocket! 

(matching sprocket is raw, does not include engraving or plating even if you order engraving and plathing on your other parts)  *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 26 2009, 07:12 AM~13391677
> *with chrome,gold,engraving and more contact info
> *


You can contact me at 520-227-9785 or through email at [email protected]


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up T.O. good morning to u homie. Here's more stuff i kut last nite for TNT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Charger24 Pedals








Last 2of the wheel trims










Homie Cisco's 26"cruiser Fender's. We're gonna weld these up to hve them chromed. :0 








Fender Braces to go with Fenders








Check out how i rolled the Flat strap at the appropriate Radius for us to tack it in place. :biggrin: SUCH A GREAT BENEFIT OF INVESTING IN TOOOOOOLLLLSSSS!!!

















Billy the Kids kalleen pedals. 








These are the Celtic ones that the Paz Bros wanted. Thanks guys we're gonna make them 3triple stacked for u . :biggrin: 










T.O. dont foget these handlebars are for sale 150.00 With kustom grips, Raw. 

















This plaque is gonna be Engraved and Powdercoated. :biggrin: 










This is just of part of the trail of parts made this week, sorry no more kuttn till i get back from Texas on Monday T.O. i'll talk to u later today. Gotta load up the truck and pack it as well as leave the shop smooth and organized. :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

looking good !!!!!!


----------



## TonyO

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: TonyO, lowridin82, BIG TURTLE

Whatup Turtle.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 26 2009, 08:05 PM~13395890
> *looking good !!!!!!
> *


Thank you sir. Yep business is booming.


----------



## IMPRESSIVE B.C.

really nice work homie................... :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

TNT/KARZICON where we don't just talk bout it we are bout it!!! Thanks guys for ur STRONG SUPPORT AND WE REALLY WISH WE COULD POST UP ALL THE SECRET PROJECTS WE HAVE , BUT CAN'T TILL AFTER SAN BERNADINO, REAL TALK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up T.O. i'm takn off to Texas tomorrow morning to pick up Mike Mendoza's 63 were kustomizing so won't be doing no kuttn till Monday. I'm pickn up more stuff from Speedy n a couple hours so i'll post up more pics when i get back to the shop. Thank again Tony for everything u've done for us brother. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Big T.O. whuz really good homeboy. Here's the pics of Cisco's Kustom TNT Krazy ass fenders. We're gonna plate these ill ass fenders. It's Krazy how ideas just pop in my head and i got an idea to start making more of these and offering them to our customers at a great price. We'll talk this weekend bout a fair price for Kustom Fenders. I also got an idea to make them even krazier by designing the FenderBrace into the Fender so it would be a solid onepiece design when it's all said and done. Imagine one of these ENGRAVED and 2Toned :0 oh snap we're doing one like that right now. :0 :biggrin: JUNE 7TH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE

LOOKING GOOD JOHNY


----------



## azteca de oro

Johnny did the box got there


----------



## sweetpea

Johnny bad ass on my sissybars and pedals. I can not wait to see them chrome. So how soon will I be getting them? We have a car show on Sat. March 28th. Will I get the plaques as well.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Mar 25 2009, 05:44 PM~13389056
> *Billy the Kids parts that TNT Designed/Caded/Kut/Fabricate  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:          That's what i'm talking about, great job on the parts guys
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


looks bad ass billy !


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up T.O. hey bro i'm leaving after i post these pics. I'll call u from the road. Bro my inbox and phone got full in ONE DAY, THATS HELLA KRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :biggrin: 

These pics right here are a direct reflection of having GREAT Profesional/Personal Business Partners. The fact that our partners are hardworkn Profesionals like ourselves makes it that much more meaningfull. Alright T.O. we'll have a complete ENGRAVING/PLATING LIST for San Bernadino. Here's ENGRAVED RAW Parts for KARZICON/TNT CUSTOMER. AND YES WE STILL HAVE A BUNCH MORE GETTN ENGRAVED AS I TYPE THIS. :biggrin: 









































































































ONCE AGAIN ALL THIS WOULDN'T BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT OUR CUSTOMERS STRONG SUPPORT, THANK U VERY MUCH TO ALL OF U AND BELIEVE THAT KARZICON/TNT IS STILL DEVELOPING MORE AND MORE PRODUCTS TO OFFER AND WILL CONTINUE TO USE ITS BUYING POWER TO KEEP PRODUCTS AND SERVICES AFFORDABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

WOW!!!!!
BAD AZZZ!!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:thumbsup: Nice work Guys!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace+Mar 28 2009, 01:13 AM~13409559-->
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!!!!
> BAD AZZZ!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cadillac jay_@Mar 28 2009, 01:17 AM~13409592
> *:thumbsup: Nice work Guys!!!
> *


Damn, #1 and #2 best in show PHX winners giving props :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 25 2009, 04:17 AM~13378200
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


AND #3 best in show winner PHX as well. :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 27 2009, 03:27 PM~13408785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


show car stands? :0


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 27 2009, 02:27 PM~13408785
> *What up T.O. hey bro i'm leaving after i post these pics. I'll call u from the road. Bro my inbox and phone got full in ONE DAY, THATS HELLA KRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> These pics right here are a direct reflection of having GREAT Profesional/Personal Business Partners. The fact that our partners are hardworkn Profesionals like ourselves makes it that much more meaningfull. Alright T.O. we'll have a complete ENGRAVING/PLATING LIST for San Bernadino.  Here's ENGRAVED RAW Parts for KARZICON/TNT CUSTOMER. AND YES WE STILL HAVE A BUNCH MORE GETTN ENGRAVED AS I TYPE THIS. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONCE AGAIN ALL THIS WOULDN'T BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT OUR CUSTOMERS STRONG SUPPORT, THANK U VERY MUCH TO ALL OF U AND BELIEVE THAT KARZICON/TNT IS STILL DEVELOPING MORE AND MORE PRODUCTS TO OFFER AND WILL CONTINUE TO USE ITS BUYING POWER TO KEEP PRODUCTS AND SERVICES AFFORDABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


love that engraving johnny..


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 28 2009, 01:13 AM~13409559
> *WOW!!!!!
> BAD AZZZ!!!!!
> *


Johnny said to tell you he said whats up. I had dinner with him in Sierra Vista on his way through southern AZ to Odessa to pick up another car this weekend.


----------



## the bone collector

Absolutely incredible the parts you guys are producing is unbelievable.........Damn  :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Mar 28 2009, 03:51 PM~13414551
> *Absolutely incredible the parts you guys are producing is unbelievable.........Damn    :worship:  :thumbsup:
> 
> *


Thank you sir. We're sitting here making dreams come true. We're making parts people can't even envision. Doing car rotors no other shop in the world knows how to make with the Aztec bird head. Go ahead ask me how that was made but I ain't gonna let our trade secret out that Johnny only told to ME whahaha :biggrin: Its a secret recipe nobody will ever know, just look at it, love it, appreciate the bad ass work we're doing cuz we ain't stopping there.


----------



## TonyO

You'll never see anything like THIS on that TV show "How Its Made" so don't be calling them asking them to do an episode or stay glued to that show every just with a hope that they'll show you because nope, never gonna happen. Even if you know how it was made the quality and craftsmanship and skills that go into this are mind blowing :around:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 28 2009, 09:58 AM~13415363
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never see anything like THIS on that TV show "How Its Made" so don't be calling them asking them to do an episode or stay glued to that show every just with a hope that they'll show you because nope, never gonna happen.  Even if you know how it was made the quality and craftsmanship and skills that go into this are mind blowing :around:
> *


x2....thats some innovating stuff right there all it does is set the bar higher for the competition........ :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 27 2009, 03:27 PM~13408785
> *What up T.O. hey bro i'm leaving after i post these pics. I'll call u from the road. Bro my inbox and phone got full in ONE DAY, THATS HELLA KRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> These pics right here are a direct reflection of having GREAT Profesional/Personal Business Partners. The fact that our partners are hardworkn Profesionals like ourselves makes it that much more meaningfull. Alright T.O. we'll have a complete ENGRAVING/PLATING LIST for San Bernadino.  Here's ENGRAVED RAW Parts for KARZICON/TNT CUSTOMER. AND YES WE STILL HAVE A BUNCH MORE GETTN ENGRAVED AS I TYPE THIS. :biggrin:
> http://i473.photobucket.com/albums/rr91/ka...n/DSCN02771.jpg
> 
> ONCE AGAIN ALL THIS WOULDN'T BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT OUR CUSTOMERS STRONG SUPPORT, THANK U VERY MUCH TO ALL OF U AND BELIEVE THAT KARZICON/TNT IS STILL DEVELOPING MORE AND MORE PRODUCTS TO OFFER AND WILL CONTINUE TO USE ITS BUYING POWER TO KEEP PRODUCTS AND SERVICES AFFORDABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thos fukin knok off chips?!!!!! :0 :biggrin: 
Thats Crazy :cheesy:
u guyz are gettin down on all the parts yall be makin


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 28 2009, 11:58 AM~13415363
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never see anything like THIS on that TV show "How Its Made" so don't be calling them asking them to do an episode or stay glued to that show every just with a hope that they'll show you because nope, never gonna happen.  Even if you know how it was made the quality and craftsmanship and skills that go into this are mind blowing :around:
> *


Hehehehe How its made on discovery or whatever is done up here in Montreal, Canada :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 27 2009, 02:27 PM~13408785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit is fukkn retarded! incredible detail! :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

what up fellas !


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Mar 28 2009, 12:13 PM~13415801
> *Wait a Fukin Minute are thos fukin knok off chips?!!!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> Thats Crazy  :cheesy:
> u guyz are gettin down on all the parts yall be makin
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 28 2009, 01:21 PM~13416155
> *that shit is fukkn retarded! incredible detail! :cheesy:
> *


x2 looks crazy as fuckk looking good


----------



## hotstuff5964

retarded indeed!!!1


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 27 2009, 03:27 PM~13408785
> *What up T.O. hey bro i'm leaving after i post these pics. I'll call u from the road. Bro my inbox and phone got full in ONE DAY, THATS HELLA KRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> These pics right here are a direct reflection of having GREAT Profesional/Personal Business Partners. The fact that our partners are hardworkn Profesionals like ourselves makes it that much more meaningfull. Alright T.O. we'll have a complete ENGRAVING/PLATING LIST for San Bernadino.  Here's ENGRAVED RAW Parts for KARZICON/TNT CUSTOMER. AND YES WE STILL HAVE A BUNCH MORE GETTN ENGRAVED AS I TYPE THIS. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONCE AGAIN ALL THIS WOULDN'T BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT OUR CUSTOMERS STRONG SUPPORT, THANK U VERY MUCH TO ALL OF U AND BELIEVE THAT KARZICON/TNT IS STILL DEVELOPING MORE AND MORE PRODUCTS TO OFFER AND WILL CONTINUE TO USE ITS BUYING POWER TO KEEP PRODUCTS AND SERVICES AFFORDABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


sickness!!! damn johnny KARZICON out did themselve on these...props to Jamie for that badass engraving!! brings the parts to life!!!


----------



## 43271

Super Clean work brothers Johnny you guys always take it to that next level! from the Taste of Latin Family these guys are so busy now is the time to get in line for 09!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 27 2009, 01:27 PM~13408785
> *What up T.O. hey bro i'm leaving after i post these pics. I'll call u from the road. Bro my inbox and phone got full in ONE DAY, THATS HELLA KRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> These pics right here are a direct reflection of having GREAT Profesional/Personal Business Partners. The fact that our partners are hardworkn Profesionals like ourselves makes it that much more meaningfull. Alright T.O. we'll have a complete ENGRAVING/PLATING LIST for San Bernadino.  Here's ENGRAVED RAW Parts for KARZICON/TNT CUSTOMER. AND YES WE STILL HAVE A BUNCH MORE GETTN ENGRAVED AS I TYPE THIS. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONCE AGAIN ALL THIS WOULDN'T BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT OUR CUSTOMERS STRONG SUPPORT, THANK U VERY MUCH TO ALL OF U AND BELIEVE THAT KARZICON/TNT IS STILL DEVELOPING MORE AND MORE PRODUCTS TO OFFER AND WILL CONTINUE TO USE ITS BUYING POWER TO KEEP PRODUCTS AND SERVICES AFFORDABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


BAD ASS BROs


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 43271+Mar 30 2009, 04:08 AM~13425266-->
> 
> 
> 
> Super Clean work brothers Johnny you guys always take it to that next level! from the Taste of Latin Family these guys are so busy now is the time to get in line for 09!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you sir we're very honored to have such a prestigious club such as Taste of Latin as our customer. Your club was inducted into the LRM Hall of Fame in 07 and are one of the oldest and most respected clubs in TX so we tip our hats to you guys.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 30 2009, 09:26 PM~13432249
> *BAD ASS BROs
> *


Thanks bRO. I don't know if Johnny posted up the pics but your frame has been body worked and is primed and ready for paint.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 30 2009, 12:32 PM~13432870
> *
> Thanks bRO.  I don't know if Johnny posted up the pics but your frame has been body worked and is primed and ready for paint.
> *


COOL !
CAN WAIT TO SEE IT !


----------



## vicmarcos

johnny really like the work.. what parts r those aztec calanders?? those r hella nice well it's all hella nice..


----------



## KrazyKutting

> LOOKING GOOD JOHNY





> Johnny did the box got there





> Johnny bad ass on my sissybars and pedals. I can not wait to see them chrome. So how soon will I be getting them? We have a car show on Sat. March 28th. Will I get the plaques as well.





> looks bad ass billy !





> WOW!!!!!
> BAD AZZZ!!!!!





> :thumbsup: Nice work Guys!!!





> show car stands? :0





> love that engraving johnny..





> Absolutely incredible the parts you guys are producing is unbelievable.........Damn  :worship: :thumbsup:





> x2....thats some innovating stuff right there all it does is set the bar higher for the competition........ :thumbsup:





> thos fukin knok off chips?!!!!! :0 :biggrin:
> Thats Crazy :cheesy:
> u guyz are gettin down on all the parts yall be makin





> that shit is fukkn retarded! incredible detail! :cheesy:





> x2 looks crazy as fuckk looking good





> retarded indeed!!!1





> sickness!!! damn johnny KARZICON out did themselve on these...props to Jamie for that badass engraving!! brings the parts to life!!!





> johnny really like the work.. what parts r those aztec calanders?? those r hella nice well it's all hella nice..


WOOOOWWWW!!!!! That's what i'm talkn about. Straight appreciation for two partnered companines Karzicon/TNT that indeed are constantly brainstorming to develop fresh and krazy ideas to make possible. From our entire TEAM (karzicon/tnt, speedy, jaime) THANK U GUYS N GALS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Believe me the fun stuff is still waitn to be unveiled.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 30 2009, 11:37 PM~13433392
> *WOOOOWWWW!!!!! That's what i'm talkn about. Straight appreciation for two partnered companines Karzicon/TNT that indeed are constantly brainstorming to develop fresh and krazy ideas to make possible. From our entire TEAM (karzicon/tnt, speedy, jaime) THANK U GUYS N GALS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Believe me the fun stuff is still waitn to be unveiled.
> *


A business is only successful if it has the correct structure and with Karzicon and TNT working to help each other out there couldn't be a better business partnership. Sure anybody can find a shop that does laser cutting or waterjet cutting and have them cut some parts out here and there but I guarantee you it won't come out as good as it would from a shop that's an expert in that field that knows lowriding and what people like. Why would you want to go to a shop that cuts industrial parts or ornamental parts? They wouldn't have a clue as to what you wanted or what you were doing, they wouldnt care either and they'd charge you more too so TNT/Karzicon are two of the top companies in the business..


----------



## KrazyKutting

These are a few pics of my BUSSSSY weekend trip to the LONE STAR STATE (i love Tejas) enjoy.

Truck fully loaded with parts to deliver and trailer ready to pick up Mikes 63'








T.O. n me eating some bomb ass steak at Texas Roadhouse in AZ. Tony by the way keep those papernapkins we were sketchn on safe homie. N yes right after San Bernadino we'll start developing those krazy ideas u came up with G. 








In Midland after Mike and his sons helped me load up the 63' that we're doing metal fab to and painting.








Karzicon wastin no time in properly preppin the belly for the metal fabricating










Big Robert and Chucky from Phoenix droppn off one of 3 rides we're installn setups in and kustomizing. Big ups to the fellas from United Dreamz for their strong loyalty and support. :biggrin: 


















Alright T.O. got a GRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!! of Cading and kuttn to do so i'll holler at u later homie. :biggrin:


----------



## mingo84




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by mingo84_@Mar 30 2009, 07:06 PM~13435377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


new club in the LBK...hit me up...


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 30 2009, 07:59 PM~13437383
> *new club in the LBK...hit me up...
> *


Yeah Sam their some kool as cats man. To Domingo and all the Destino members muchas GRACIAS por el apollo carnales. Domingo like we spoke on the phone u and ur carnales are more than welcome to come down to the shops along with ur rides when u guys bring them. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Finally took some pics of the firme ass rafla known as "Puro Sabor" Robert Olivos Taste Of Latin :biggrin: These are parts that Karzicon engraved for this six trey. More work to come on this baby and will qualify for Vegas in Denver, CO. Can't wait to see it make its debut on the LRM tour. :biggrin: All i know is Texas is coming with some HEAT this year and even next..... EZ ("Royal Flush" Rollerz Only Dallas), Robert Olivos ("Puro Sabor" Taste Of Latin Odessa) Jaime (78caprice Rollerz Only Lubbock) Junior ("Skandalac" Estillo c.c. Midland) n a few Secret Projects to be announced later in July. So to all the firme gente in Texas big big thank u for helpn bring Karzicon up!!!! WILL NEVER GET TIRED OF PERSONALLY TRAVELING TO TEXAS TO PICK UP THESE AND MORE RANFLAS, SHIIT I'M ALREADY LIKN THE TEXAS STYLE MEXICAN FOOD HAD SOME "CABRITOS" (I THINK THATS WHAT IT'S CALLED, TASTY GOAT STEW) BOMB ASS MENUDO, BEEF DESABRADA DAYYYUUUM BOMB COMIDA AND GENTE. 
















































MAN I KNOW EVERYONE HAS DIFF TASTE ON ENGRAVING STYLES BUT DAYYYUM YOU GOTTA LOVE OLD SKOOL SCROLL WORK. AND THE WAY THE ENGRAVING IS OUTLINE TO MAKE IT LOOK LIKE A PATTERN WITHIN A PATTERN IS KAAALLLEEEN.


----------



## sweetpea

Johnny I got first place in full for my bike. Everyone could not get over my handlebars.I also got 2nd for my other bike in stock


----------



## sweetpea

Johnny can we put a small butterfly on that one side.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by sweetpea+Mar 31 2009, 06:50 AM~13441844-->
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny I got first place in full for my bike. Everyone could not get over my handlebars.I also got 2nd for my other bike in stock
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Niiiccce!!!!!!!!!! That's what we like to hear Wendy TNT customers reppn their kalleen parts and not only winning but feeling pride in their Art work. Remember was all ur ideas we just take our customers vision and make it a reality. Almost done with ur plaques and can't wait to start on ur custom frame. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sweetpea_@Mar 31 2009, 07:18 AM~13441998
> *Johnny can we put a small butterfly on that one side.
> *


Absolutely.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*SEND ME PICTURES ![/i]*


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 31 2009, 08:11 PM~13448480
> *SEND ME PICTURES ![/i]
> *


What up Paulie, here it is primered up. Will do more work to it early next week waitn for some stuff to get in.


----------



## Clown Confusion

nice


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up T.O. here's Thomas "lesstime" b.c. plaque double layered chrom/gold.








Pedals


















Here's Emilios krazy bad ass grill that i know he's gonna be flossn hard. Especially after we engrave it and plate it. 
















Look at the extra detail we applied to the grill to complete the seal around the perimeter where the light meets. This is how a profesionally grill gets made!!!








Its not just kutting one flat, u have to be able to CAD one first, Bend it to appropriate Angle second, Weld the tabs to mount on factory clip third, and have the means to have it Engraved and Plated without any hicups that makes our grills stand out from the rest. :biggrin: 
















Marinate on ur grill for a bit Emilio and know when u get it homie ur gonna be one proud customer.


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 31 2009, 08:57 PM~13449122
> *Here's Emilios krazy bad ass grill that i know he's gonna be flossn hard. Especially after we engrave it and plate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the extra detail we applied to the grill to complete the seal around the perimeter where the light meets. This is how a profesionally grill gets made!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not just kutting one flat, u have to be able to CAD one first, Bend it to appropriate Angle second, Weld the tabs to mount on factory clip third, and have the means to have it Engraved and Plated without any hicups that makes our grills stand out from the rest.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marinate on ur grill for a bit Emilio and know when u get it homie ur gonna be one proud customer.
> *


Thanks homie, I cant wait to see that bad boy engraved. Hel yeah Im going to be a proud customer cause the lac will be heading to KARZICON soon, to get pimped out. Thanks Johnny my grille is coming out EXCELLENT


----------



## vicmarcos

johnny still waiting on word bout my forks r they getting engraved yet or what the next show is just in 11 days and i really want them for this show since we aready missed two shows without the forks..


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Apr 1 2009, 09:09 AM~13453136-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks homie, I cant wait to see that bad boy engraved. Hel yeah Im going to be a proud customer cause the lac will be heading to KARZICON soon, to get pimped out. Thanks Johnny my grille is coming out EXCELLENT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ABSOLUTELY EMILIO UR WELCOME. KARZICON LOVES PUTTN SMILES ON IT'S CUSTOMERS FACE AND I TRULY APPRECIATE U BEING PATIENT CONSIDERING THIS IS A ONE OF A KIND GRILL NEVER BEEN MADE BEFORE. CAN'T WAIT TO BRING HOMEWRECKER TO THE SHOP. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vicmarcos_@Apr 1 2009, 09:40 AM~13453358
> *johnny still waiting on word bout my forks r they getting engraved yet or what the next show is just in 11 days and i really want them for this show since we aready missed two shows without the forks..
> 
> *


Whats up Estrella yes they're 2days away from being finished gettn engraved. The detail on them is amazing so yes i apologize that us not giving u the Hand Kustom Crafted forks fast enough has caused u to miss 2 shows. We defenitly don't like hearing that considering that we missed on the oppurtunity for u to proudly showcase these amazing Art pieces. So yes Estrella i am pushing hard to get these done for u and u will have them shortly. Not promising u'll have them by next show but i'll try real hard. Thanks for understanding. By the way all the previous posts of engraved art i posted was paid for since December of last year so trust us no one has jumped ur spot. But as u can tell we don't ever ever rush any work with engraving for the sake of gettn it done quick. And at the same time we don't want to tell customers that we're ridiculously overbooked and for them to try and find some else to do them cause from the stories i know of, we're not dropn the ball at all relatively speakn. Soon Estrella.


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 1 2009, 09:55 AM~13453515
> *ABSOLUTELY EMILIO UR WELCOME. KARZICON LOVES PUTTN SMILES ON IT'S CUSTOMERS FACE AND I TRULY APPRECIATE U BEING PATIENT CONSIDERING THIS IS A ONE OF A KIND GRILL NEVER BEEN MADE BEFORE. CAN'T WAIT TO BRING HOMEWRECKER TO THE SHOP.  :biggrin:
> Whats up Estrella yes they're 2days away from being finished gettn engraved. The detail on them is amazing so yes i apologize that us not giving u the Hand Kustom Crafted forks fast enough has caused u to miss 2 shows. We defenitly don't like hearing that considering that we missed on the oppurtunity for u to proudly showcase these amazing Art pieces. So yes Estrella i am pushing hard to get these done for u and u will have them shortly. Not promising u'll have them by next show but i'll try real hard. Thanks for understanding. By the way all the previous posts of engraved art i posted was paid for since December of last year so trust us no one has jumped ur spot. But as u can tell we don't ever ever rush any work with engraving for the sake of gettn it done quick. And at the same time we don't want to tell customers that we're ridiculously overbooked and for them to try and find some else to do them cause from the stories i know of, we're not dropn the ball at all relatively speakn. Soon Estrella.
> *


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 1 2009, 10:04 AM~13453619
> *
> *


What up homie, urs are coming along smoothly as well. :biggrin: 


T.O. hey buddy the parts u asked me for Nate are done pm me his address so i can mail them out to him. Thanks man. 

Here's some more plaque orders i just Caded that i'll be kuttn this week.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 31 2009, 08:49 PM~13448997
> *What up Paulie, here it is primered up. Will do more work to it early next week waitn for some stuff to get in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good bro


----------



## sweetpea

Johnny Ilove the plaques It looks nice


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 1 2009, 09:55 AM~13453515
> *ABSOLUTELY EMILIO UR WELCOME. KARZICON LOVES PUTTN SMILES ON IT'S CUSTOMERS FACE AND I TRULY APPRECIATE U BEING PATIENT CONSIDERING THIS IS A ONE OF A KIND GRILL NEVER BEEN MADE BEFORE. CAN'T WAIT TO BRING HOMEWRECKER TO THE SHOP.  :biggrin:
> *



ALREADY...................................!

But remember its going to be a HIGH CLASS UNBEATABLE STREET RIDE


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 1 2009, 09:55 AM~13453515
> *ABSOLUTELY EMILIO UR WELCOME. KARZICON LOVES PUTTN SMILES ON IT'S CUSTOMERS FACE AND I TRULY APPRECIATE U BEING PATIENT CONSIDERING THIS IS A ONE OF A KIND GRILL NEVER BEEN MADE BEFORE. CAN'T WAIT TO BRING HOMEWRECKER TO THE SHOP.  :biggrin:
> Whats up Estrella yes they're 2days away from being finished gettn engraved. The detail on them is amazing so yes i apologize that us not giving u the Hand Kustom Crafted forks fast enough has caused u to miss 2 shows. We defenitly don't like hearing that considering that we missed on the oppurtunity for u to proudly showcase these amazing Art pieces. So yes Estrella i am pushing hard to get these done for u and u will have them shortly. Not promising u'll have them by next show but i'll try real hard. Thanks for understanding. By the way all the previous posts of engraved art i posted was paid for since December of last year so trust us no one has jumped ur spot. But as u can tell we don't ever ever rush any work with engraving for the sake of gettn it done quick. And at the same time we don't want to tell customers that we're ridiculously overbooked and for them to try and find some else to do them cause from the stories i know of, we're not dropn the ball at all relatively speakn. Soon Estrella.
> *


----------



## vicmarcos

johnny i never said nor thought u were dropping the ball.. i just would like to have them for this months show.. i know they'll be worth the wait.. cause i see all the bad ass work you guys r putting out.. thats why i ordered through u and not some else.. i like all ur work and ideas.. i also wanted to know what pieces were those aztec calanders.. might want them


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 1 2009, 05:25 PM~13457589
> *johnny i never said nor thought u were dropping the ball.. i just would like to have them for this months show.. i know they'll be worth the wait.. cause i see all the bad ass work you guys r putting out.. thats why i ordered through u and not some else.. i like all ur work and ideas.. i also wanted to know what pieces were those aztec calanders.. might want them
> *


It's all good Estrella, i just responded with my statement as a blanket statement as well for other of our customers that have been waiting for their engraved parts as well. Trust me u guys have been real kool throught the entire process and i can't wait to do more stuff for u guys. :biggrin: The Aztec 3Triple Stacked (i don't know if anyone caught that detail) are hydraulic tank plugs , we welded a threaded stud to the back of them. Will bust out for San bernadino on a trokita that will be lookn real kalleen. We're doing alot of work to it. Peace. 



T.O. what up partner, here's some more plaque ur buddy just kut. :biggrin: 
12 Retro for the homies from Goodtimes :biggrin: 

















5c.c. and 2b.c. for the homies from Pueblo Co. Casual Cruisers. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

just checkin to see if you got the money yet tony. also git back with me on it, i wanna make them peeps down here jaws drop when they see yalls work like


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 2 2009, 11:57 AM~13462354
> *just checkin to see if you got the money yet tony. also  git back with me on it, i wanna make them peeps down here jaws drop when they see yalls work like
> *


Don't have it yet but I told Johnny about what you wanted.

Yes sir business is booming, life is good, and we're busier than ever.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 2 2009, 08:02 AM~13463519
> *Don't have it yet but I told Johnny about what you wanted.
> 
> Yes sir business is booming, life is good, and we're busier than ever.
> *


What up T.O. u aint lieing homie. Just got off the phone with Juan n Ritchie from ESTILO c.c. n b.c. in El Paso Texas and they just placed an order for a complet build kustom frame, parts A-Z,plating and Engraving. Dayyyyyummmm!!!!!!!!! T.O. yo homie ur gonna have to move closer to Yuma and ur gonna have to help me kut as well as cad homie,lol. Krazy busy homie ..... i love it!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 2 2009, 06:46 PM~13463923
> *What up T.O. u aint lieing homie. Just got off the phone with Juan n Ritchie from ESTILO c.c. n b.c. in El Paso Texas and they just placed an order for a complet build kustom frame, parts A-Z,plating and Engraving. Dayyyyyummmm!!!!!!!!! T.O. yo homie ur gonna have to move closer to Yuma and ur gonna have to help me kut as well as cad homie,lol. Krazy busy homie ..... i love it!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


What can I say bro? The stars have aligned and we're reaping the benefits from the combination of each of our skills, talent, and knowledge in the lowriding world. We contribute to the lowriding community by giving back and showing other custom auto industries out there that the chicanos are doing great things. 

I remember last year when you guys had little or no interest in doing bikes and its funny when someone says "Oh well I told everyone in here about those guys last year but nobody hit them up" Well it takes a businessman to talk business and I know you guys were not interested in handling bikes or individual builders looking for cheap parts so I took that opportunity and ran with it and built TNT to what it is today with your help and Mando's help.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 2 2009, 08:55 AM~13464000
> *What can I say bro?  The stars have aligned and we're reaping the benefits from the combination of each of our skills, talent, and knowledge in the lowriding world.  We contribute to the lowriding community by giving back and showing other custom auto industries out there that the chicanos are doing great things.
> 
> I remember last year when you guys had little or no interest in doing bikes and its funny when someone says "Oh well I told everyone in here about those guys last year but nobody hit them up"  Well it takes a businessman to talk business and I know you guys were not interested in handling bikes or individual builders looking for cheap parts so I took that opportunity and ran with it and built TNT to what it is today with your help and Mando's help.
> *


Absolutely Tony, man we're all benefiting from each others resources. Ur ideas that we make happen are awesome and look forward to developing more of them. Just need more hours in the day,lol. N absolutely we owe all the credit in the world to Mando and our krew here at Karzicon. From Roger (who i call our Mexican Vinnie Dimartino "O.C.C." to Jose and Gabe) As well as our great team of partners from Speedy to Jaime to EZ,Freddy Alfaro. Yeah we really are blessed T. Alright man get ur computer debugged and help me out homie,lol. Peace.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

THANKS FELLAS !


----------



## KrazyKutting

Big T.O. what up homie. Check out these pendants homeboy. No we're not turning into a pendant company only if customers order Plaque will we make their pendants for them. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

That's massive detail for those Kings pendants. Damn and people said you couldn't get detail with a waterjet machine


----------



## KrazyKutting

Dayyummm this grill came out kkkkkaaallleen T.O. look at the attention to detail and the artistry that is being reflected in the entire grill. This is for Nick Hernandez Jr. with Taste Of Latin Odessa Texas. Big ups again to the Taste Of Latin fellas for their loyal support. We're also makin a kustom insert to the grill as well. 
































:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Definitely high quality work. :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TonyO

Thank you to Santana BC for your plaque order


----------



## KrazyKutting

Vicmarcos Aztec dragon engraved forks. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

PM SENT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 3 2009, 01:04 PM~13476302
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


sup bRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Apr 2 2009, 09:43 PM~13471263
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


sup billy !


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up T.O. hey man sorry i didn't get a chance to kut anything this weekend. We need to order a special fitting for the Waterjet's sand hopper.  We had it overnited so should be here Monday evening and we should have it running late tomorrow evening. :biggrin: Big shipment of chrome we just got from the our big homie Speedy. :biggrin: 


























































2more bike customers that visited the shop this weekend to get fitted for some more TNT parts. :biggrin: 


























Another plaque order i just finished Cadding


----------



## Clown Confusion

nice


----------



## Str8crazy80

Hey, jonny did you git my pm


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> What up Paulie, here it is primered up. Will do more work to it early next week waitn for some stuff to get in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey johny is my down crown down ?????????


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 6 2009, 09:21 AM~13495677
> *hey johny is my down crown down ?????????
> *


Hey Darren how are you doing as well??? Nice to hear from u hope ur enjoying ur time off, must be nice no more stressing on customers orders like we are,lol. I'll have ur down crown done by this week man. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 6 2009, 07:47 PM~13495979
> *Hey Darren how are you doing as well??? Nice to hear from u hope ur enjoying ur time off, must be nice no more stressing on customers orders like we are,lol. I'll have ur down crown done by this week man. Peace.  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah we're going to have to hire a whole other crew pretty soon with all the cars and bikes coming through the shop. 

You won't hear any crickets chirping in our topic or in our shop. Machines are running 24/7 :around:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 6 2009, 11:47 AM~13495979
> *Hey Darren how are you doing as well??? Nice to hear from u hope ur enjoying ur time off, must be nice no more stressing on customers orders like we are,lol. I'll have ur down crown done by this week man. Peace.  :biggrin:
> *


ok cool let me know the guy wants to get it plated and put on the bike for the next show an dyes i am enjoying it hell just got back today from camp :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Hey guys don't forget we'll be in San Bernardino with a booth so hit us up. We'll be more than happy to talk about your upcoming projects and help you out to get started in completing your dream bike. 

We'll also be debuting about 3 more bikes with complete sets of TNT parts so keep an eye out for those as well.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Apr 6 2009, 10:11 AM~13496234-->
> 
> 
> 
> ok cool let me know the guy wants to get it plated and put on the bike for the next show an dyes i am enjoying it hell just got back today from camp  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool man we'll talk bout the plating, and congrats on ur relaxing time off D, sure wish i could take a day off fortunately though we got too many orders and am workn 7days aweek to keep up. Oh well guess thats a good thing idk. Peace.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Apr 6 2009, 10:30 AM~13496415
> *Hey guys don't forget we'll be in San Bernardino with a booth so hit us up.  We'll be more than happy to talk about your upcoming projects and help you out to get started in completing your dream bike.
> 
> We'll also be debuting about 3 more bikes with complete sets of TNT parts so keep an eye out for those as well.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 6 2009, 12:41 PM~13496506
> *Cool man we'll talk bout the plating, and congrats on ur relaxing time off D, sure wish i could take a day off fortunately though we got too many orders and am workn 7days aweek to keep up. Oh well guess thats a good thing idk. Peace.
> :biggrin:
> *


he has a plater just need the down crown


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 6 2009, 08:41 PM~13496506
> *Cool man we'll talk bout the plating, and congrats on ur relaxing time off D, sure wish i could take a day off fortunately though we got too many orders and am workn 7days aweek to keep up. Oh well guess thats a good thing idk. Peace.
> :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir and I'm pounding the pavement to get us even more work.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

TTT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 6 2009, 10:22 PM~13497053
> *TTT
> *


You're crazy Paule :roflmao:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 6 2009, 12:24 PM~13497073
> *You're crazy Paule :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 5 2009, 12:04 PM~13488802
> *sup billy !
> *


Just chillin Paule  Big props on ur new bike coming homie :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

Damn! TonyO and Krazykutting, u guys get down bros :biggrin: 
keep up the tight work   
How's everything coming with the parts?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID+Apr 7 2009, 12:55 AM~13498550-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just chillin Paule               Big props on ur new bike coming homie :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro. Hell yeah his bike is gonna be one bad ass little bike. I dont think there's ever been a bike built from scratch with just sheet metal boxed in that still retains the shape and features of a girl's frame
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BILLY_THE_KID_@Apr 7 2009, 01:04 AM~13498637
> *Damn! TonyO and Krazykutting, u guys get down bros :biggrin:
> keep up the tight work
> How's everything coming with the parts?
> *


coming along good brotha. Thanks for the props I know your bike is gonna be bad ass when you get these parts. You got a bad ass frame and paint job on the bike already :thumbsup:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

need a gewd pricing on some custome handlebarz. sissybayrs, n 2 peice forkz.
l0okinf gor gewd price.
pm me wit reply!


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 5 2009, 07:38 PM~13491455
> *Hey, jonny did you git my pm
> *


time is ticking on my plaque i just wanna know the status so i can keep track


----------



## TonyO

*These prices will be going up soon so place your orders before they do. 

FORKS (3/16TH" STEEL) $100.00
SISSYBARS (3/16TH" STEEL) $90.00
SPROCKETS (1/8TH" STEEL) $30.00
HANDLEBARS (3/16TH"STEEL, KNURLED CENTER BAR,WELDED GRIPS,(WELDED GUSSETS WILL BE OPTIONAL) AS WELL AS SETTING H.B. PLATES AT AN ANGLE TO GIVE BUTTERFLY EFFECT, AND YES SAME HIGH QUALITY WELDS) $150.00

CROWNS (1/8TH" STEEL,WILL BEND AT APPROPRIATE SPEC) $40.00
STEERING WHEELS (3/16TH" STEEL, WILL BEND AT APPROPRIATE SPEC) $50.00
PEDALS (1/2" STEEL , WITH WELDED THREADS) $95.00
WHEEL TRIMS (14GAUGE STEEL) $140.00 FOR SET OF FOUR
FENDER BRACES (14GAUGE STEEL) $70.00 A PAIR
AXLE COVERS (14GAUGE STEEL) $80.00 SET OF FOUR
SEAT POST (1/2" STEEL) $50.00
SEAT PANS (3/16TH" STEEL, WELDED MOUNTING BRACKET) $90.00
CRANKS (1/2" KUSTOM DESIGN WELDED ON STOCK CRANK THREAD) $125.00
TRAINING WHEELS (1/2" STEEL AND RUBBER TIRE AND MOUNTING ARM) $150.00
TURNTABLES $350.00
RIMZ (ALUMINUM 3/8TH" THICK) $350.00 FOR SET OF TWO (OTHER STYLES AVAILABLE, DOUBLE STACKED,SPINNERS AND OFFSET BILLET LOOK)
STEERING TUBES (1/2" STEEL WITH HOLE DRILLED FOR FORK BOLT) $125

ALL PRICES ARE FOR RAW METAL (PLATING,ENGRAVING,MURALS,POWDERCOATING AND PAINT AVAILABLE ALL IN HOUSE)

*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Apr 6 2009, 02:55 PM~13498550
> *Just chillin Paule               Big props on ur new bike coming homie :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## syked1

email sent


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 7 2009, 01:43 PM~13508542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Paulie u got good taste homie, no wonder u entrusted TNT with ur bad ass build. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up T.O. check out these 3 plaques n Paulies parts ur Buddy krazykuttn caded today while workn all over the shop and running to Autozone for bushings, Lowes for a 1 3/4 carbide hole saw to cut out the appropriate hole size for the cylinders that we're installing in our own kustom Reverse cups for a Monte we're juicing. So yeah homie imagine if i just Caded all day...... :0 be murdering them even harder. :biggrin: I love it.


----------



## TonyO

Damn that's some nice CAD work brother looks like you went to school for that. :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 2 2009, 10:55 AM~13464000
> *What can I say bro?  The stars have aligned and we're reaping the benefits from the combination of each of our skills, talent, and knowledge in the lowriding world.  We contribute to the lowriding community by giving back and showing other custom auto industries out there that the chicanos are doing great things.
> 
> I remember last year when you guys had little or no interest in doing bikes and its funny when someone says "Oh well I told everyone in here about those guys last year but nobody hit them up"  Well it takes a businessman to talk business and I know you guys were not interested in handling bikes or individual builders looking for cheap parts so I took that opportunity and ran with it and built TNT to what it is today with your help and Mando's help.
> *


per request


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 4 2009, 12:55 AM~13481160
> *Vicmarcos Aztec dragon engraved forks.  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking hella good...can't wait to see them with the eaglehead on them all engraved and gold plated...


----------



## vicmarcos

johnny clear ur phone trying to reach u..


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 8 2009, 07:45 AM~13516099
> *jomhnny clear ur phone trying to reach u..
> *


 llo tanbien hohnny pm me


----------



## TonyO

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: TonyO, the poor boys, AMB1800

:wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 7 2009, 03:11 PM~13509557
> *Paulie u got good taste homie, no wonder u entrusted TNT with ur bad ass build.  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS I GUESS ! LOL


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Apr 6 2009, 02:55 PM~13498550
> *Just chillin Paule               Big props on ur new bike coming homie :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BILLY !
I'VE DONE SOME WORK TO MY DAUGHTERS TRIKE CHECK IT OUT !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 6 2009, 03:25 PM~13498803
> *Thanks bro.  Hell yeah his bike is gonna be one bad ass little bike.  I dont think there's ever been a bike built from scratch with just sheet metal boxed in that still retains the shape and features of a girl's frame
> coming along good brotha.  Thanks for the props I know your bike is gonna be bad ass when you get these parts.  You got a bad ass frame and paint job on the bike already :thumbsup:
> *


I HOPE SO !
IT SHOULD BE OFF THE HOOK BRUDDAS !


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 6 2009, 05:25 PM~13498803
> *Thanks bro.  Hell yeah his bike is gonna be one bad ass little bike.  I dont think there's ever been a bike built from scratch with just sheet metal boxed in that still retains the shape and features of a girl's frame
> coming along good brotha.  Thanks for the props I know your bike is gonna be bad ass when you get these parts.  You got a bad ass frame and paint job on the bike already :thumbsup:
> *


there will be more than one that for sure! :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

a johnny, i sent u that pic we talked bout the other day let me know if u can do it.. :0


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 9 2009, 03:03 PM~13530343
> *there will be more than one that for sure!  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah Sam that's what we're talkn bout homie. We love the fact that more and more peeps are trying ill stuff. Bro u make some bad ass bikes homie thats real talk. I saw the 10gauge sheet metal ur shapin, the fact that ur doing it by hand respectable G. Can't wait to see the way it comes out. Keep up the bad ass work homie and congrats on the bikes u workd on placin well in Dallas :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro+Apr 8 2009, 08:59 AM~13516654-->
> 
> 
> 
> llo tanbien hohnny pm me
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Que onda carnalito, llama me manana tempranito para poner los de acuerdo en todo. Gracias carnal. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vicmarcos_@Apr 9 2009, 07:29 PM~13532758
> *a johnny, i sent u that pic we talked bout the other day let me know if u can do it.. :0
> *


I'll take a look at it. thanks Estrella.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 10 2009, 12:17 AM~13534989
> *Hell yeah Sam that's what we're talkn bout homie. We love the fact that more and more peeps are trying ill stuff. Bro u make some bad ass bikes homie thats real talk. I saw the 10gauge sheet metal ur shapin, the fact that ur doing it by hand respectable G. Can't wait to see the way it comes out.  Keep up the bad ass work homie and congrats on the bikes u workd on placin well in Dallas  :biggrin:
> *


PRECIATE THAT G, I CANT LET YALL HAVE ALL THE FUN! :cheesy: 

YALL DOIN IT UP IN HERE!


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 8 2009, 08:28 PM~13518590
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: TonyO, the poor boys, AMB1800
> 
> :wave:
> *


:wave: supp tony


----------



## sweetpea

Johnny I will call you about 5pm so anwser your phone ok. I will send you the frame today. I also email you my cell number and address.


----------



## sweetpea

Johnny will you send my pedals with my sissybar


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Apr 9 2009, 10:20 PM~13535024-->
> 
> 
> 
> PRECIATE THAT G, I CANT LET YALL HAVE ALL THE FUN! :cheesy:
> 
> YALL DOIN IT UP IN HERE!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell yeah carnal, the more the merrier. Only ups the game . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 01:49 AM~13536061
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wuz up player, workn on ur design will kut it this weekend. Want to make it official for u know what i mean??? :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 11:17 AM~13539116
> *Johnny I will call you about 5pm so anwser your phone ok. I will send you the frame today. I also email you my cell number and address.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kool Wendy can't wait to get it. Had some big ass boxes show up Yesterday n thought one was from u but they were fenders for a 63, so kool can't wait to get that shipment. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sweetpea_@Apr 10 2009, 11:38 AM~13539254
> *Johnny will you send my pedals with my sissybar
> *


I can do that. N by the way i started designing ur rimz .... N dayuuum they gonna look sweet. :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

yawwwwwwn just checkin on the bike world i guess


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up big T.O. these were the two street rides we juiced this week that i was playn with when u called me last nite homie. Sorry i couldn't talk longer homie just that the krew that was at the shop was hounding me with questions for all their rides they want us to do next. The list is just growin and growin :biggrin: 

These two are for the homies Meno and Chucky
































I finally took the time to also CAD the plates for the reinforcement stress points on the WATERJET and dude it's a piece of cake to be able to have the LUXURY of having METAL available to u at a push of a button,lol. 








We extended the uppers 3/4" but of course good luck finding the weld marks,lol. Trade Secret T.O. 










EZ's baby Royal Flush's trunk that we molded and Kandied to prep for Muralist to do his magic on. 











Alright T.O. this is Paulies kalleen frame that Mando got down on with Pearl Gold :0 :biggrin: Still gonna add gold fades and of course some klean gold leafin and we're havin Freddy Alfaro get busy on the murals. Can't wait to see Paulies reaction when we deliver him his beauty. :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM*
Alright T.O. this is Paulies kalleen frame that Mando got down on with Pearl Gold :0 :biggrin: Still gonna add gold fades and of course some klean gold leafin and we're havin Freddy Alfaro get busy on the murals. Can't wait to see Paulies reaction when we deliver him his beauty. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 11 2009, 12:52 AM~13540737
> *yawwwwwwn just checkin on the bike world i guess
> *


Don't be yawning in here bro we're getting things done and making things happen, there ain't no crickets chirping in our topic.  

Wait till San Bern when all our work for the bikes we've been working on comes out. :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 11 2009, 01:19 AM~13540948
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> Alright T.O. this is Paulies kalleen frame that Mando got down on with Pearl Gold  :0  :biggrin: Still gonna add gold fades and of course some klean gold leafin and we're havin Freddy Alfaro get busy on the murals. Can't wait to see Paulies reaction when we deliver him his beauty.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes sir Paule nothin but quality comes out of TNT. :thumbsup:


----------



## 43271

Whats up Johnny and Tony the pedal car came out sick homies my lil boy was cheezin from ear to ear super clean work! the fast and professional work you guys put out is outstanding gracias! Wild Child is looking good from the TASTE OF LATIN FAMILY !


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 10 2009, 02:48 PM~13540698
> *
> Wuz up player, workn on ur design will kut it this weekend. Want to make it official for u know what i mean???  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> *


  thanks for lookin out on short notice


----------



## azteca de oro

Dsa


> _Originally posted by 43271_@Apr 11 2009, 07:21 PM~13549257
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up Johnny and Tony the pedal car came out sick homies my lil boy was cheezin from ear to ear super clean work! the fast and professional work you guys put out is outstanding gracias! Wild Child is looking good from the TASTE OF LATIN FAMILY !
> *


Clean


----------



## vicmarcos

johnny can u do that sproket for me the way we talked about?let me know and i'll get it..


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 10 2009, 05:28 PM~13541787
> *Yes sir Paule nothin but quality comes out of TNT. :thumbsup:
> *


IT LOOK BAD ASS bRO !
:tears: :angel: :tears: :angel:


----------



## LowRider_69

Hey krazykutting ur inbox is full


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by 43271_@Apr 11 2009, 07:21 PM~13549257
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up Johnny and Tony the pedal car came out sick homies my lil boy was cheezin from ear to ear super clean work! the fast and professional work you guys put out is outstanding gracias! Wild Child is looking good from the TASTE OF LATIN FAMILY !
> *


What up Paunch, simon carnal. Me da un chingo de orgullo que te gustaron las firme partes. From day one when Mando deicided to make this a full time business and have me run the shop for him when it was just me and him, this is what we envisioned. Now with 6fulltimers at Karzicon and the ironclad bridges we've built with Highly Respected Artists and Craftsmen Chicanos in the Lowrider World it feels awesome to see our hardwork and dedication on full display. Paunch u know i can't say enough bout ur Taste Of Latin familia (i've been to enough of ur guys "pachangas" and hung out with all u guys) and am krazy happy to be ur guys source for kustom metal needs. Especially when a well respected club like urselves was used to dealing with other heavy kustom companies, it's feels great to have ur guys trust and support. Can't wait to hang out with u again carnal when i go up there. Which should be soon considering Junior from Estillo called me today and wants to fly me in to pick up his Dually and Hummer for us to Kandie them both out for him. See u real soon carnal. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Apr 11 2009, 08:45 PM~13549927-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for lookin out on short notice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries homie, thats what we do . Especially when u love what u do and own all ur equipment. Peace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by azteca de [email protected] 11 2009, 10:18 PM~13550703
> *Dsa
> Clean
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: Q-vo Robert wait till u get all ur chingon TNT products homie, se van a mirar firme. :0 :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 09:49 PM~13558000
> *johnny can u do that sproket for me the way we talked about?let me know and i'll get it..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely Estrella. Call me tomorrow morning if u can i have good news for u. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ [email protected] 13 2009, 08:59 AM~13560253
> *IT LOOK BAD ASS bRO !
> :tears:  :angel:  :tears:  :angel:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our pleasure Paulie. Wait till u see the pinstripping and gold leafin ideas we have. Man i still haven't told u that the originall bike u sent us for this project is still intact!!!! We are making ur Angel bike from scratch, now if that's not on a ridiculous whole new level, then man i can't wait to see what a new level looks like. :0 :biggrin: Peace Paulie, we'll keep doing real things especially to ur kalleen as build G.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowRider_69_@Apr 13 2009, 06:29 PM~13565421
> *Hey krazykutting ur inbox is full
> *


Wuz up loc's just cleared up 20 new inquiry's for plaques and engraving work. :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: Thanks to all our Layitlow peeps that entrust us with their hard earned money and projects.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 14 2009, 06:04 AM~13566550
> *
> Our pleasure Paulie. Wait till u see the pinstripping and gold leafin ideas we have. Man i still haven't told u that the originall bike u sent us for this project is still intact!!!! We are making ur Angel bike from scratch, now if that's not on a ridiculous whole new level, then man i can't wait to see what a new level looks like.  :0  :biggrin:  Peace Paulie, we'll keep doing real things especially to ur kalleen as build G.
> *


x2 Paule's bike is one of the first complete in house TNT Cruizer bikes to hit the streets, not one ounce of stock bike frame was used for this frame build up.


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## KrazyKutting

What up big T.O. yo man sorry havn't been able to talk as much on the phone lately homie, been mad busy makin real moves homie. Here's some pics of this weekends work, yes ur boy works even holiday weekends,lol. Hey T, i'll be going to Prohopper,Speedy's and Jaime's tomorrow morning so let me know if u need me to pick anything up for u homie. Peace. 

Homie Ruben and his brother from Mexicali Mex came to the shops to get their plaques made for some of their homeboys. 









































Homie Mario from Chi-town 2pc plaque that we're engraving and gold platn and Freddy Alfaro (our bad ass Muralist) is gonna mural one of the Chicago skylines to make it look realistic :0 :biggrin: 
















yeah both these plaques were designed and CADED by krazykutting,lol. Just gettn easier and easier. :biggrin: 

Kalleen simple pump setup we sold to a local homeboy.








Wait till u see the kustom Engraved backplates and wheel chips we're bustn out with :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Heres the homie Jose from R.O. antenna kustom piece. 










N here the pic of the originall frame that Paulie sent us just to show that it's still 100percent intact and we arn't talkn Hype and really are makin his entire bike from scratch. Lovin it TNT all day everyday.... we don't take no time off,lol.


----------



## KrazyKutting

wat up T, this was Friday nite droppn off the homie Chucky's ride in Phoenix. Lil homie had never hit switches b4 and within 10minutes he was grinning ear to ear as he was gas hoppin his Gride. Also met up with the homie Netto from Unity c.c. and they placed another big order. Karzicon/TNT all day homie. Things are lookn real good T, keep up the orders man we're real happy with everything u've done for us Tony. :biggrin:


----------



## sweetpea

Whats up Johnny?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 14 2009, 08:33 PM~13572448
> *What up big T.O. yo man sorry havn't been able to talk as much on the phone lately homie, been mad busy makin real moves homie. Here's some pics of this weekends work, yes ur boy works even holiday weekends,lol. Hey T, i'll be going to Prohopper,Speedy's and Jaime's tomorrow morning so let me know if u need me to pick anything up for u homie. Peace.
> 
> Homie Ruben and his brother from Mexicali Mex came to the shops to get their plaques made for some of their homeboys.
> 
> 
> Homie Mario from Chi-town 2pc plaque that we're engraving and gold platn and Freddy Alfaro (our bad ass Muralist) is gonna mural one of the Chicago skylines to make it look realistic  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah both these plaques were designed and CADED by krazykutting,lol. Just gettn easier and easier.  :biggrin:
> 
> Kalleen simple pump setup we sold to a local homeboy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till u see the kustom Engraved backplates and wheel chips we're bustn out with  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir its nice to show people we're more than just bike and car parts, we're plaque masters as well. I don't think I"ve ever seen a plaque muraled out like the skyline you're talking about so that should be bad ass. Damn its nice to have all those bad ass connections and also to be CAD artists in our own right so we can CAD, cut, mural, engrave, and plate our own stuff without having to go through some kind of business that treats you like a regular customer. I feel sorry for those little companies that have to do it like that out there but oh well.


----------



## sweetpea

Johnny did you get the frame??

Tony are you guys working hard or playing? HA!!! HA!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by sweetpea+Apr 14 2009, 10:56 AM~13572652-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up Johnny?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wuz up Wendy, no i havn't yet. I had u ship it to Mando's house and i'm at the shops so i'll check later today, he's up north in Salinas CA pikn up a 58'
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Apr 14 2009, 10:59 AM~13572679
> *Yes sir its nice to show people we're more than just bike and car parts, we're plaque masters as well.  I don't think I"ve ever seen a plaque muraled out like the skyline you're talking about so that should be bad ass.  Damn its nice to have all those bad ass connections and also to be CAD artists in our own right so we can CAD, cut, mural, engrave, and plate our own stuff without having to go through some kind of business that treats you like a regular customer.  I feel sorry for those little companies that have to do it like that out there but oh well.
> *


Yeah man it's all good T, in a perfect world we would peeps would know who actually is legit and whos frontin, oh well T.O. we can't let that ever be something we worry bout homie. Peeps are smart they'll figure out who's the real deal and who just sells wolf tickets. 



> _Originally posted by sweetpea_@Apr 14 2009, 10:59 AM~13572683
> *Johnny did you get the frame??
> 
> Tony are you guys working hard or playing? HA!!! HA!!!
> *


Wendy we're always workn HARD, we just make it look easy. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Alright T.O. peeps can marinate on these ridiculous ILL parts that TNT is bustn out with. Just so homies don't get it twisted thinkn we're gonna get lapped or caught slippn on stayn Ahead of the pack with KRAZY ideas and follow through. These ART pieces brought to u by a bunch of imaginative Chicanos that love what they do and want to share it with all prospective customer lookn to join us in takn their builds to a NEW LEVEL!!! ENJOY :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 

These are some parts we invented for a customer's mild build. More and More to come. 
























Don't even bother askn us how we did it, no more trade secrets,lol. :biggrin:


----------



## sweetpea

JUST WANT TO MAKE YOU SMILE TODAY


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sweetpea+Apr 14 2009, 08:59 PM~13572683-->
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny did you get the frame??
> 
> Tony are you guys working hard or playing? HA!!! HA!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wendy we're working around the clock to make our work look like play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 09:13 PM~13572798
> *Wuz up Wendy, no i havn't yet. I had u ship it to Mando's house and i'm at the shops so i'll check later today, he's up north in Salinas CA pikn up a 58'
> Yeah man it's all good T, in a perfect world we would peeps would know who actually is legit and whos frontin, oh well T.O. we can't let that ever be something we worry bout homie. Peeps are smart they'll figure out who's the real deal and who just sells wolf tickets.
> Wendy we're always workn HARD, we just make it look easy.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True its nice to let our work do the talking instead of saying we have things in the works, we actually prove it.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KrazyKutting_@Apr 14 2009, 09:21 PM~13572854
> *Alright T.O. peeps can marinate on these ridiculous ILL parts that TNT is bustn out with. Just so homies don't get it twisted thinkn we're gonna get lapped or caught slippn on stayn Ahead of the pack with KRAZY ideas and follow through. These ART pieces brought to u by a bunch of imaginative Chicanos that love what they do and want to share it with all prospective customer lookn to join us in takn their builds to a NEW LEVEL!!! ENJOY  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> These are some parts we invented for a customer's mild build. More and More to come.
> 
> Don't even bother askn us how we did it, no more trade secrets,lol.  :biggrin:
> *


I wish I could see those parts but I'll have to wait till I get home 

Yeah we need to just keep ignoring those annoying people always asking us how we do something. My answer is go out and learn it just like we did or go out and create your own thing don't try to copy us and figure out how we did something, just enjoy it for the beauty of it and if you want something you have brewing in your head hit us up with your idea so we can breathe life into it.  Pencil sketches and explanations go a long way.


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 14 2009, 02:21 PM~13572854
> *Alright T.O. peeps can marinate on these ridiculous ILL parts that TNT is bustn out with. Just so homies don't get it twisted thinkn we're gonna get lapped or caught slippn on stayn Ahead of the pack with KRAZY ideas and follow through. These ART pieces brought to u by a bunch of imaginative Chicanos that love what they do and want to share it with all prospective customer lookn to join us in takn their builds to a NEW LEVEL!!! ENJOY  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> These are some parts we invented for a customer's mild build. More and More to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even bother askn us how we did it, no more trade secrets,lol.  :biggrin:
> *


I see a heat affected zone, sure dont get that from water  

im gonna say Nice sandwich job guys  but on the real everything is looking tight as a 40 yr old virgin


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 14 2009, 02:17 PM~13574692
> *I see a heat affected zone, sure dont get that from water
> 
> im gonna say Nice sandwich job guys  but on the real everything is looking tight as a 40 yr old virgin
> *


Winner Winner chicken dinner,lol. Nice observation skyd1. We'll keep tryn to make u guys scratch ur heads,lol back to the drawn board. One thing as i'm sure u know Skyd1 is to know how someone does something and to be able to duplicate,,,, good luck to anyone who try's.


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up Estrella, here's ur Caded sprocket. Good job on the design u sent me lookd tight. Will kut this out tonight.


----------



## TonyO

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: TonyO, JUSTDEEZ, KrazyKutting

Whats up :wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 14 2009, 04:46 PM~13575045
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: TonyO, JUSTDEEZ, KrazyKutting
> 
> Whats up :wave:
> *


just chillin. got my feet up


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 14 2009, 03:43 PM~13575748
> *just chillin.  got my feet up
> *


Must be nice, what up D.  


T.O. check out these 2pc forks i just designed/Caded for a TNT customer.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 14 2009, 07:38 PM~13576988
> *Must be nice, what up D.
> 
> *


It's cool. but i was chillin at my job, now im at home actually "working". haha.

yall going to denver right? trying to see if ima go


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 14 2009, 11:21 AM~13572854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what are these peices for?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 15 2009, 07:06 AM~13579490
> *what are these peices for?
> *


You'll see soon enough :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting+Apr 15 2009, 12:44 AM~13575018-->
> 
> 
> 
> What up Estrella, here's ur Caded sprocket. Good job on the design u sent me lookd tight. Will kut this out tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KrazyKutting_@Apr 15 2009, 03:38 AM~13576988
> *Must be nice, what up D.
> T.O. check out these 2pc forks i just designed/Caded for a TNT customer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very bad ass work I can't wait to see that crazy sprocket :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 14 2009, 02:44 PM~13575018
> *What up Estrella, here's ur Caded sprocket. Good job on the design u sent me lookd tight. Will kut this out tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lovin that sproket  can't wait to get it on the bike. thanks alot johnny for the supper fast work on it.. about the eagle head.. it is getting plated still right?


----------



## TonyO

Did I mention, and this is for the newbies just joining us, that TNT will do parts even if you don't have a clue as to what you want? Give us your ideas we'll draw them up for you CADs are always FREE and not required if you want to place an order. We do everything in house. From bike and car parts to plaques we do it all. Let us handle your engraving and plating needs.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> Our pleasure Paulie. Wait till u see the pinstripping and gold leafin ideas we have. Man i still haven't told u that the originall bike u sent us for this project is still intact!!!! We are making ur Angel bike from scratch, now if that's not on a ridiculous whole new level, then man i can't wait to see what a new level looks like. :0 :biggrin: Peace Paulie, we'll keep doing real things especially to ur kalleen as build G.
> :angel: :angel: :angel: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> N here the pic of the originall frame that Paulie sent us just to show that it's still 100percent intact and we arn't talkn Hype and really are makin his entire bike from scratch. Lovin it TNT all day everyday.... we don't take no time off,lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN FELLAS !


----------



## vicmarcos

tony please let me know when u receive my $ it will be sent in bout an hour..for the sproket johnny just did for me..thanks


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

wuz good tony got caught up on some crazy shit but im still on homie got new stuff for you,dont forgett u owe me stuff and ill let u know wuz good in a few days.but damn u guys been busy as fuck


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Apr 16 2009, 03:11 AM~13587250
> *wuz good tony got caught up on some crazy shit but im still on homie got new stuff for you,dont forgett u owe me stuff and ill let u know wuz good in a few days.but damn u guys been busy as fuck
> *


'
Yes sir I still got those handlebars.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 15 2009, 05:43 PM~13587513
> *'
> Yes sir I still got those handlebars.
> *


what about mine?? that ive forgot about and youve had for some time


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 16 2009, 12:02 PM~13591924
> *what about mine?? that ive forgot about and youve had for some time
> *


I appologize for that brotha I'll get them sent out ASAP. I have to get a box for them and I'll send them out to you.


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up big T.O. sorry i havn't been on been busy as hell. U know how it is when we're bangin em out of the park all day. I'll take pics of some new stuff and postem up later bro.


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## KrazyKutting

What up T.O. alright homie, sorry bout all the loud noise in the background when we spoke earlier today homie, that's what a busy shop sounds like bro. No crickets chirping with Karzicon/TNT :biggrin: 


Alright T.O. here's our latest and finest kreation that is straight one of a kind "Whole New Level" piece of ART. N yeah it's just metal,lol. Wait till it's fully engraved and plated and other ideas we have for it. :0 :biggrin: 
TNT FIRST COMPANY TO BRING U KUSTOM TUBULAR (WHICH WE'RE JUST GETTN STARTED ON) FACED,LATHED,3D KUSTOM METAL FABRICATION AND KRAZY SANDWHICHED MESH INSERTED PARTS.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 17 2009, 05:59 AM~13600144
> *What up T.O. alright homie, sorry bout all the loud noise in the background when we spoke earlier today homie, that's what a busy shop sounds like bro. No crickets chirping with Karzicon/TNT  :biggrin:
> Alright T.O. here's our latest and finest kreation that is straight one of a kind "Whole New Level" piece of ART. N yeah it's just metal,lol. Wait till it's fully engraved and plated and other ideas we have for it.  :0  :biggrin:
> TNT FIRST COMPANY TO BRING U KUSTOM TUBULAR (WHICH WE'RE JUST GETTN STARTED ON) FACED,LATHED,3D KUSTOM METAL FABRICATION AND KRAZY SANDWHICHED MESH INSERTED PARTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN  :around:

Sandwiched pieces
custom molded and shaped tubular
all metal mold
lathed

That's a grand slam right there brother :thumbsup:

Nice nice nice great things coming out of TNT.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Here's another kustomers ride being delivered to a happy Karzicon Kustomer. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

One of Karzicon/TNT bad ass fabricators Roger C. gettn busy. Tony ur soooo lucky to have the strong supporting cast behind u dawgy. N trust me we all stand behind u everyday allday, count on that homie. Shiit we're proud to tell peeps that we're partners with TNT and ur ideas were like a seed that needed a little water to blossom and now u got all of us here at Karzicon waitn to see what u come up with next. Excellent Job brother. :biggrin: 

These handlebars for Paulies Angel bike are some ill pieces of Art in their own right, 3triple stacked parts,kustom KRAZY grips, kustom centerbar and oh yeah they're gonna be plated,engraved and muraled. :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: TonyO, show-bound, Drop'em, KrazyKutting, Steve9663

whats up peeps :wave:

What chu thinkin? we wanna hear some feedback, comments, etc.


----------



## Drop'em

6 Members: Drop'em, vicmarcos, TonyO, show-bound, KrazyKutting, Steve9663

WUZ UP CARNAL!!!!!!!


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 16 2009, 08:21 PM~13600436
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: TonyO, show-bound, Drop'em, KrazyKutting, Steve9663
> 
> whats up peeps :wave:
> 
> What chu thinkin?  we wanna hear some feedback, comments, etc.
> *



WHAT CAN I SAY TONY.........................

JUST LOOK AT MY GRILL THAT BITCH IS KALEEN :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

These are Lisa from Neu Exposure new and improved TNT forks :biggrin:


















Some a arms we molded this week as well
























Just a walk in the park for Karzicon


Brass plaque kustomer sent us to make him more Waterjet ones and Engrave all of them









Rear End we just got 3triple plated and assembling together for the bad ass 63' from San Diego we're building. :biggrin: 








we're chroming complete undercarriage


2ble stacked handlebars for the homie Ruben from Las Vegas for his son's Laker Bike, RIMZ, and a grip of other parts to come. 
These handlebars are gonna be plated and the Jersey,shoes,Basketball will be Muraled (FREDDY ALFARO does all our airbrushing)
















Vicmarcos sproket also cut and i am personally takn to Speedy tomorrow. 

2more fleetwood Caddy grills i kut today that we're kustomizing for 2more kustomers.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 16 2009, 09:59 PM~13600144
> *What up T.O. alright homie, sorry bout all the loud noise in the background when we spoke earlier today homie, that's what a busy shop sounds like bro. No crickets chirping with Karzicon/TNT  :biggrin:
> Alright T.O. here's our latest and finest kreation that is straight one of a kind "Whole New Level" piece of ART. N yeah it's just metal,lol. Wait till it's fully engraved and plated and other ideas we have for it.  :0  :biggrin:
> TNT FIRST COMPANY TO BRING U KUSTOM TUBULAR (WHICH WE'RE JUST GETTN STARTED ON) FACED,LATHED,3D KUSTOM METAL FABRICATION AND KRAZY SANDWHICHED MESH INSERTED PARTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


different... alot going on... what are these for?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 17 2009, 06:18 AM~13600394
> *One of Karzicon/TNT bad ass fabricators Roger C. gettn busy. Tony ur soooo lucky to have the strong supporting cast behind u dawgy. N trust me we all stand behind u everyday allday, count on that homie. Shiit we're proud to tell peeps that we're partners with TNT and ur ideas were like a seed that needed a little water to blossom and now u got all of us here at Karzicon waitn to see what u come up with next. Excellent Job brother.  :biggrin:
> 
> These handlebars for Paulies Angel bike are some ill pieces of Art in their own right, 3triple stacked parts,kustom KRAZY grips, kustom centerbar and oh yeah they're gonna be plated,engraved and muraled.  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I greatly appreciate the strong backing you guys give me :thumbsup:

Its funny how people used to say I wasn't creative and loved to clown on me. Oh well. I always had some bad ass ideas in my head I just couldn't find anybody good enough or creative enough to know what I was talking about when I said I wanted this welded or that bent or whatever. Its nice to have a shop with kreative builders, excellent welders, and all the equipment we need to make the magic happen and Karzicon/TNT hasn't even been partners for a full year yet :0


----------



## vicmarcos

johnny did u receive the $$ on that sproket....


----------



## vicmarcos

those r some nice ass parts ur coming out with..


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 17 2009, 06:26 AM~13600518
> *johnny did u receive the $$ on that sproket....
> *


I got it brotha. your sprocket is now paid for.


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 16 2009, 08:24 PM~13600483
> *different... alot going on... what are these for?
> *


There for a little Radical bike we're buildn for a VIP client that's going for a title :0 :0 :biggrin: Yeah i'll take that comment as a compliment, this piece is just Raw ill nasty,lol. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 17 2009, 06:22 AM~13600457
> *These are Lisa from Neu Exposure new and improved TNT forks :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some a arms we molded this week as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a walk in the park for Karzicon
> Brass plaque kustomer sent us to make him more Waterjet ones and Engrave all of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear End we just got 3triple plated and assembling together for the bad ass 63' from San Diego we're building.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we're chroming complete undercarriage
> 2ble stacked handlebars for the homie Ruben from Las Vegas for his son's Laker Bike, RIMZ, and a grip of other parts to come.
> These handlebars are gonna be plated and the Jersey,shoes,Basketball will be Muraled (FREDDY ALFARO does all our airbrushing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vicmarcos sproket also cut and i am personally takn to Speedy tomorrow.
> 
> 2more fleetwood Caddy grills i kut today that we're kustomizing for 2more kustomers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: Damn Lisa's forks are bad ass. that Laker bike is gonna be a tight lookin bike too.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 17 2009, 06:31 AM~13600608
> *There for a little Radical bike we're buildn for a VIP client that's going for a title  :0  :0  :biggrin:  Yeah i'll take that comment as a compliment, this piece is just Raw ill nasty,lol.  :biggrin:
> *


That's the client from Argentina right? Yeah that guy has some major bankroll he's spending on the project :0


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 16 2009, 08:35 PM~13600662
> *That's the client from Argentina right?  Yeah that guy has some major bankroll he's spending on the project  :0
> *


That's right T.O. he's coming out of nowhere going for it all on his first attempt. N yes he's got mad "BankRoll" :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 16 2009, 08:22 PM~13600457
> *
> 
> 2more fleetwood Caddy grills i kut today that we're kustomizing for 2more kustomers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 16 2009, 10:31 PM~13600608
> *There for a little Radical bike we're buildn for a VIP client that's going for a title  :0  :0  :biggrin:  Yeah i'll take that comment as a compliment, this piece is just Raw ill nasty,lol.  :biggrin:
> *


this artist has crazy inspiration...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Blue94cady

the fleet wood grills r for hermen aka shaggy and for mr freddy alfaro


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Apr 16 2009, 10:05 PM~13601867
> *the fleet wood grills r for hermen aka shaggy and for mr freddy alfaro
> *


That's right carnal, two bad ass grills going to two firme vatos. Man Hermen i can't wait to hang out with u and Freddy this weekend carnal, hopefully me and Mando can make it to ur Carne Asada if not we'll have dinner and wanna talk bout both ur guys Fleetwoods, Freddy has some krazy ideas for it so u know i'm always down to collaborate with my homies. Peace.  :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Apr 16 2009, 08:38 PM~13600698-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 08:46 PM~13600810
> *this artist has crazy inspiration...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 16 2009, 08:51 PM~13600884
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Wuz up Texas mafia, thanks for dropn in fellas. Emilio ur grill is gonna be bangn carnal, Sam them ideas are right up my alley G, Danny what up playa.  :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 17 2009, 08:29 AM~13602219
> *That's right carnal, two bad ass grills going to two firme vatos. Man Hermen i can't wait to hang out with u and Freddy this weekend carnal, hopefully me and Mando can make it to ur Carne Asada if not we'll have dinner and wanna talk bout both ur guys Fleetwoods, Freddy has some krazy ideas for it so u know i'm always down to collaborate with my homies. Peace.    :biggrin:
> *


Hey hey hey that's enough food talk, we're not that type of topic where we get bored and start posting up discussions and pics of artery clogging nasty ass looking tamales and menudo :nono:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 16 2009, 10:51 PM~13602506
> *Hey hey hey that's enough food talk, we're not that type of topic where we get bored and start posting up discussions and pics of artery clogging nasty ass looking tamales and menudo :nono:
> 
> 
> *


hahaahaha ur too much homie. Man T.O. what u know bout some bomb ass carne asada??? Next time u come to the compound we're gonna spark up the grill for u homeboy. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

hows the plaque comming jonny


----------



## vicmarcos

Vicmarcos sproket also cut and i am personally takn to Speedy tomorrow. 


loving that sproket johnny.. i'll be sending u pics of the bike from the show we r having the 23rd.. with the display and all..  :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*THANKS TNT FOR ALL THE WORK FOR MY ANGEL !*
:tears: :angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 17 2009, 07:13 PM~13605100
> *THANKS TNT FOR ALL THE WORK FOR MY ANGEL !
> :tears:  :angel:  :tears:  :angel:  :tears:  :angel:  :tears:  :angel:  :tears:  :angel:
> *


This will be our first memorial build and we're gonna make sure its one of the baddest bikes out there bro. We've taken this one to heart for your lil girl :angel:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 16 2009, 08:37 PM~13600682
> *That's right T.O. he's coming out of nowhere going for it all on his first attempt. N yes he's got mad "BankRoll"  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *




I heard about this guy!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 17 2009, 07:50 PM~13605440
> *I heard about this guy!
> *


I think he's related to the guy from Japan that was gonna buy your bike last year :dunno:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 17 2009, 10:03 AM~13605601
> *I think he's related to the guy from Japan that was gonna buy your bike last year :dunno:
> *



maybe from the same state but different guy! :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

i got the designs for some stuff i need who do i send them too???


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 17 2009, 08:22 PM~13605808
> *i got the designs for some stuff i need who do i send them too???
> *


Send them to Krazykutting. If you're gonna email them send them to me and I'll get them to him.

Any status on the stuff you guys are workin on for me?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

this weekend going to start to weld on it.........This is the fun part!
LEt the fun begin!!!!


Ok Will do. I hope there not too crazy for you guys to do!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 17 2009, 08:30 PM~13605880
> *this weekend going to start to weld on it.........This is the fun part!
> LEt the fun begin!!!!
> Ok Will do. I hope there not too crazy for you guys to do!
> *


Try us


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

And I bet we can come up with a new potion that will knock them off there feet Wyatt!

You will be hearing from me this weekend.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 17 2009, 09:36 AM~13605288
> *This will be our first memorial build and we're gonna make sure its one of the baddest bikes out there bro.  We've taken this one to heart for your lil girl :angel:
> *


MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT !


----------



## TonyO

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: TonyO

Damn there's a bunch of spies up in here :scrutinize:

Bunch of haters


----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

to them haterz bRO !


----------



## TonyO

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: FunkytownRoller, TonyO, sweetpea

Whatup yo :wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 17 2009, 02:29 PM~13606917
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: FunkytownRoller, TonyO, sweetpea
> 
> Whatup yo :wave:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 17 2009, 02:23 PM~13606857
> *Hate it or love it TonyO's on top and I'm gonna shine homie till my heart stop.
> 
> Go ahead envy me I'm lowriding's MVP and I ain't goin nowhere so you can get to know me.
> 
> 
> *


please dont ever do that again



ever


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 17 2009, 10:58 PM~13607163
> *please dont ever do that again
> ever
> *


In my own topic?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 17 2009, 02:23 PM~13606857
> *Hate it or love it TonyO's on top and I'm gonna shine homie till my heart stop.
> 
> Go ahead envy me I'm lowriding's MVP and I ain't goin nowhere so you can get to know me.
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: 

your always good for entertainment...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 17 2009, 11:11 PM~13607279
> *:roflmao:
> 
> your always good for entertainment...
> *


Just for those who don't know, up in this topic I'm kind of a big deal.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 17 2009, 03:12 PM~13607295
> *Just for those who don't know, up in this topic I'm kind of a big deal.
> *


you have been misinformed :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 17 2009, 12:58 PM~13607163
> *please dont ever do that again
> ever
> *



LMAO!!!
THAT WAS A GOOD ONE!!!


WYATT DONT EVER CHANGE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 17 2009, 02:23 PM~13606857
> *Hate it or love it TonyO's on top and I'm gonna shine homie till my heart stop.
> 
> Go ahead envy me I'm lowriding's MVP and I ain't goin nowhere so you can get to know me.
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Apr 17 2009, 03:03 PM~13607207-->
> 
> 
> 
> In my own topic?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 03:12 PM~13607295
> *Just for those who don't know, up in this topic I'm kind of a big deal.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tm :angry:
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Apr 17 2009, 03:14 PM~13607310
> *you have been misinformed :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

JK Guys


----------



## charger24

any word on when my parts will be done and shipped? :biggrin:


----------



## 43271

Whats up Johnny i need you to call me asap!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

you guys are putting out some badass parts


major props :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

just checking in jonny on my plaque. and did you git a box tony or do i need to ship you one


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

What's up Johnny? How's everything coming along? Did u receive my lil something something? Keep putting it down 4 TNT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 17 2009, 09:36 AM~13605288
> *This will be our first memorial build and we're gonna make sure its one of the baddest bikes out there bro.  We've taken this one to heart for your lil girl :angel:
> *


THANKS bRO !
:tears: :angel:


----------



## KrazyKutting

To all our TNT customers that have items pending thanks for being kool bout the wait and i'll take care of all ya this week. From Raqueness,Charger24,Billy the Kid , Str8crazy,lowrider69 etc etc just got back from a mad krazy weekend in Cali and have alot i mean ALOT!!! of work so thanks to all u guys for keeping TNT/Karzicon MAD BUSY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Plaques!!!Plaques!!!! by REAL G Manufacturers :0 :biggrin: 
























Wifey joining the Karzicon team and learning the ropes of the biz


----------



## KrazyKutting

Karzicon all day workn hard to stay on the kuttn edge with products,ideas and quality.


----------



## vicmarcos

johnny did u get my pm.. bout shipping the parts over night?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

Looking GOOD Johhny and Tony!!!
Making the competition TAP OUT with those Quality parts!!!! Keep up the good work!  
TTT!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 21 2009, 07:32 PM~13641686
> *Looking GOOD Johhny and Tony!!!
> Making the competition TAP OUT with those Quality parts!!!! Keep up the good work!
> TTT!!!
> *


Yes sir quality parts and quality plaques are our specialty


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 20 2009, 05:08 PM~13633015
> *Karzicon all day workn hard to stay on the kuttn edge with products,ideas and quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you need a qoute 
"there is no charge for awesomeness" -kung fu panda


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 20 2009, 04:56 PM~13632837
> *To all our TNT customers that have items pending thanks for being kool bout the wait and i'll take care of all ya this week. From Raqueness,Charger24,Billy the Kid , Str8crazy,lowrider69 etc etc just got back from a mad krazy weekend in Cali and have alot i mean ALOT!!! of work so thanks to all u guys for keeping TNT/Karzicon MAD BUSY!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Plaques!!!Plaques!!!! by REAL G Manufacturers :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wifey joining the Karzicon team and learning the ropes of the biz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Kings? where they from. bad ass plaque.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

wow....


----------



## Blue94cady

whats up freddy i like ur grill vato


----------



## TonyO

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: TonyO, KrazyKutting, Blue94cady, 81.7.TX., LowRider_69, alfaroair, BASH3R

You guys enjoying the show? Can I get you anything? Popcorn? Cookies? Tea? Soda? Water?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

SO much hate.....dude needs to stop. TOny and JOHNNY know worries about them or him. When your the best at what you do there is more hate to deal with than anything. You know when you rest your head at night you are doing the best. There will be some clowns coming to throw a wrench in your game.
Take that wrench and make more bad AZZ parts and more happy satisfied customers!!!!

I know when you guys cut my stuff for me it will be the best and the quality will be there!!!


----------



## alfaroair

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 21 2009, 03:23 PM~13645403
> *SO much hate.....dude needs to stop. TOny and  JOHNNY know worries about them or him. When your the best at what you do there is more hate to deal with than anything. You know when you rest your head at night you are doing the best. There will be some clowns coming to throw a wrench in your game.
> Take that wrench and make more bad AZZ  parts and more happy satisfied customers!!!!
> 
> I know when you guys cut my stuff for me it will be the best and the quality will be there!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 20 2009, 02:56 PM~13632837
> *To all our TNT customers that have items pending thanks for being kool bout the wait and i'll take care of all ya this week. From Raqueness,Charger24,Billy the Kid , Str8crazy,lowrider69 etc etc just got back from a mad krazy weekend in Cali and have alot i mean ALOT!!! of work so thanks to all u guys for keeping TNT/Karzicon MAD BUSY!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Plaques!!!Plaques!!!! by REAL G Manufacturers :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH SHIT THATS MY HOMEBOYS JUNIOR CLUBS! VA


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 21 2009, 04:14 PM~13646014
> *one notch on my BELT!!!!!
> *



must be a small belt :cheesy: 


Back to the topic!!!

TNT is taking over the game one bike at a time. And I give them much props and respect!!!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 21 2009, 06:15 PM~13646026
> *you have alot of time on your hands....lol
> Are you the guy from RAin man with tom cruise and dustin hoffman?
> *


calculator on the desk top :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 21 2009, 06:17 PM~13646037
> *must be a small belt  :cheesy:
> Back to the topic!!!
> 
> TNT is taking over the game one bike at a time. And I give them much props and respect!!!!!
> *


 :tears:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 21 2009, 04:19 PM~13646074
> *:tears:
> *



one notch on my belt!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964

lol


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 21 2009, 04:07 PM~13645928
> *OH SHIT THATS MY HOMEBOYS JUNIOR CLUBS! VA
> *


Kool homie and ask ur homeboy Junior who a REAL manufacturer is and i'm 100percent positive he'll vouch for us.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 21 2009, 04:36 PM~13646243
> *Kool homie and ask ur homeboy Junior who a REAL manufacturer is and i'm 100percent positive he'll vouch for us.
> *


YEAH JR KNOWS GREAT PEOPLE... :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

TTT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 22 2009, 02:17 AM~13646037
> *must be a small belt  :cheesy:
> Back to the topic!!!
> 
> TNT is taking over the game one bike at a time. And I give them much props and respect!!!!!
> *


That means a lot coming from the Bike of the Year champ.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

hey tony, the popcorn is getting old. can we get some milk duds please? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 22 2009, 03:03 AM~13646502
> *hey tony, the popcorn is getting old. can we get some milk duds please? :biggrin:
> *


The show's over


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 21 2009, 05:05 PM~13646515
> *The show's over
> *


its in the got beef topic lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 22 2009, 03:05 AM~13646520
> *its in the got beef topic lol
> *


word


----------



## Str8crazy80

thanks jonny,


----------



## hotstuff5964

:roflmao:


----------



## Raguness

:0


----------



## alfaroair

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 21 2009, 04:01 PM~13645867
> *What's up brotha :wave:
> *


sup tony!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Apr 22 2009, 05:23 PM~13653235
> *sup tony!! :biggrin:
> *



Lookin forward to the work you're gonna do on one of my projects. :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady

Whats up vatos freddy is good no te preocupes vato


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

back to the topic.......no more beef!!!
Lets see some more pics Johnny!!!! 
please


----------



## alfaroair

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 22 2009, 07:36 AM~13653347
> *Lookin forward to the work you're gonna do on one of my projects.  :biggrin:
> *


fo sure bro le me know..


----------



## alfaroair

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Apr 22 2009, 07:46 AM~13653416
> *Whats up vatos freddy is good no te preocupes vato
> *


sup foo!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TonyO, cadillac jay

Sup Jay. You readin the drama that went down yesterday?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Yeah i read that shit. man i thought all that bullshit was done and over with?
Just keep doing whatt your doing . You and Johnny are putting out quality parts and that will speak for it self. !! :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Apr 22 2009, 07:41 PM~13654499
> *fo sure bro le me know..
> *


Yes sir Johnny will be bring you that project for me soon.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

You going to get murals done by alfaro? That dude can get down!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 22 2009, 08:02 PM~13654709
> *Yeah i read that shit. man i thought all that bullshit was done and over with?
> Just keep doing whatt your doing . You and Johnny are putting out quality parts and that will speak for it self. !! :thumbsup:
> *


It is and was done and over with on our end but that clown always has to come in and start shit. He thinks its good for HIS business to try and fight with us and try to talk garbage and lies about us and what we're doing. He's a complete joke that's not even close to being in the same category as us.

Trust me bROther he's done he's toast. TNT/Karzicon are going to keep putting out bad ass quality work and bad ass parts that people will keep flipping out over :around: 

You know the saying, "behind every successful man is a pack of haters" So sad but true :nosad:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*SUP JOHNNY AN TONY O. !*


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 22 2009, 08:38 PM~13655098
> *SUP JOHNNY AN TONY O. !
> *


Wassssup Paule :wave:


----------



## TopDogg

The topic has been cleaned up. This is a mature forum so lets keep it clean. 
I don't want to BAN any more members.
Thanks


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## alfaroair

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 22 2009, 10:03 AM~13654732
> *You going to get murals done by alfaro? That dude can get down!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 22 2009, 10:02 AM~13654717
> *Yes sir Johnny will be bring you that project for me soon.
> *


coo homie can't way... :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TopDogg+Apr 22 2009, 09:15 PM~13655451-->
> 
> 
> 
> The topic has been cleaned up. This is a mature forum so lets keep it clean.
> I don't want to BAN any more members.
> Thanks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you sir for getting all that garbage out of my topic.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-alfaroair_@Apr 22 2009, 10:23 PM~13656184
> *coo homie can't way... :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I can't either. Johnny will get with you on the bad ass ideas I got brewing for these murals


----------



## alfaroair

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 22 2009, 12:29 PM~13656239
> *Thank you sir for getting all that garbage out of my topic.
> Yeah I can't either.  Johnny will get with you on the bad ass ideas I got brewing for these murals
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Apr 22 2009, 10:31 PM~13656262
> *    :thumbsup:
> *


They're not challenging, you can do these in your sleep but they'll just look bad ass.


----------



## alfaroair

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 22 2009, 12:37 PM~13656299
> *They're not challenging, you can do these in your sleep but they'll just look bad ass.
> *


lol!! k coo homie!! them i can get to rest while im working..lol!! fo sure i cant way to see what it is...


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady+Apr 22 2009, 07:46 AM~13653416-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up vatos freddy is good no te preocupes vato
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What up Shaggy, sorry couldn't pick up earlier krazy busy homie. Tu sabes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Hermanos of [email protected] 22 2009, 09:34 AM~13654418
> *back to the topic.......no more beef!!!
> Lets see some more pics Johnny!!!!
> please
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What up Sal, yo man thanks for the advise carnal. Ur right we have more important things on our plate. Just that every now and then u get a bad apple u gotta rid of. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 10:02 AM~13654717
> *Yes sir Johnny will be bring you that project for me soon.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes sir :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by cadillac [email protected] 22 2009, 10:03 AM~13654732
> *You going to get murals done by alfaro? That dude can get down!! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wuz up Jay, yeah man Freddy Alfaro is Karzicons choice for Murals. have the upmost respect for Freddy and he's always deliverd quality designs and kreativity. Keep the great work Freddy. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 22 2009, 10:38 AM~13655098
> *SUP JOHNNY AN TONY O. !
> *


Wut up Paulie, i droppd off ur "Angelita" to Mr. Alfaro and he's gonna get down on it for u Paulie. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 22 2009, 11:15 AM~13655451
> *The topic has been cleaned up. This is a mature forum so lets keep it clean.
> I don't want to BAN any more members.
> Thanks
> *


Albert thanks alot brother, i apologize for lettn myself be drawn to a lower level of business ethics and even payin attention to that kat. I'll work on ignoring guys that arn't bout nothing and focusing on work and our great kustomer base that does the talkn for us. Tony that goes for u too brother, lets just focus on the krazy work we got on our plate and the future projects we're workn on. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 22 2009, 08:03 PM~13654732
> *You going to get murals done by alfaro? That dude can get down!! :thumbsup:
> *


Don't forget that invitation to go with my uncle and me to Yuma next month is still open to you bROtha.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 22 2009, 05:13 PM~13659231
> *Don't forget that invitation to go with my uncle and me to Yuma next month is still open to you bROtha.
> *


Cool im going to try to go with you guys but i got to watch the baby when the wifes working so will see .:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 23 2009, 03:30 AM~13659421
> *Cool im going to try to go with you guys but i got to watch the baby when the wifes working so will see .:biggrin:
> *


Thats cool just let me know and I'll let you know what weekend we're going.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

i get haterz like this all the time. even from my own club. it just motivates me to do more and better things :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro

Any update on the rims johnny


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP JOHNNY :wave: :wave:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 23 2009, 01:37 PM~13668346
> *WHAZZ UP JOHNNY  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Que onda Loc's long time no hear from u carnal. I see u changed up ur signature, that's firme homie. Let us know if u ever need anything, tu sabes que te ago un paro. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up T.O. alright homie here's some plaqes I CADED this week and guess what two of the clubs orders i kut already, imagine that. Again thanks for peeps being smart and going directly to a Lowrider Manufacturer (who ever it may be) that Designs/Cads/Fabricates IN HOUSE. Big ups to Legit companies that are here to provide great product and service to all our Lowriding homeboys.


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 23 2009, 02:50 PM~13668445
> *Que onda Loc's long time no hear from u carnal. I see u changed up ur signature, that's firme homie. Let us know if u ever need anything, tu sabes que te ago un paro. Peace.  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE GRACIAS CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Alright back to pouring out work,work work. Again we are workn hard every day to accomadate everyone so thanks for everyone's patience. 

T.O. these are for the homie Polo and Santos from Houston TX, they sent me a pic of their Molded plaque and i did some minor mod's to it to make i a little cleaner. Benefit of Waterjet/Lazer kut Plaques is u can make all letters really legible and clean. 

















Big ups to James out in Wisconsin for his order as well :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up carnal, aqui estan tus firmes partes for ur Firme bikla "Azteca De Oro" 
2pc forks.


----------



## alfaroair

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 23 2009, 03:36 PM~13669388
> *What up carnal, aqui estan tus firmes partes for ur Firme bikla "Azteca De Oro"
> 2pc forks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daaaammmm!! nice homie... :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 23 2009, 03:36 PM~13669388
> *What up carnal, aqui estan tus firmes partes for ur Firme bikla "Azteca De Oro"
> 2pc forks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE!!!
Robert that will look good with the other stuff!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by alfaroair+Apr 23 2009, 03:39 PM~13669424-->
> 
> 
> 
> daaaammmm!! nice homie... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What up Mr. Alfaro, gracias carnal. Yeah man the homeboy Robert is a cool as vato and he's ordering alot of stuff from us. AZTECA DE ORO will be reppn well for ELITE .
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hermanos of Peace_@Apr 23 2009, 03:49 PM~13669508
> *NICE!!!
> Robert that will look good with the other stuff!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


What up Sal, hey carnal did u get a chance to scan and email me that project we were talkn bout. Thanks homie.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

What's up Johnny? :biggrin: Hey carnal did u get my pm?
Keep up the tight work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Apr 23 2009, 04:27 PM~13669883
> *What's up Johnny? :biggrin:    Hey carnal did u get my pm?
> Keep up the tight work  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What up homeboy, simon i did and replied. Thanks again for entrustng TNT with ur project as well carnal.


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 23 2009, 03:36 PM~13669388
> *What up carnal, aqui estan tus firmes partes for ur Firme bikla "Azteca De Oro"
> 2pc forks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice forks design for azteca de Oro by johnny out of krazy kutting 2 piece forks to go on the rims and wheel trims from krazy kutting. Taking the low bike game to the next level


----------



## azteca de oro

Azteca de oro be out soon to rep elite bc


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 23 2009, 04:36 PM~13669388
> *What up carnal, aqui estan tus firmes partes for ur Firme bikla "Azteca De Oro"
> 2pc forks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


     :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## azteca de oro

TnT forks for azteca de Oro


----------



## azteca de oro

TnT forks for azteca de Oro


----------



## swine

ttt


----------



## Str8crazy80

Hey jonny let me know how the plaque is comming along time is ticking


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 23 2009, 06:12 PM~13670978
> *TnT forks for azteca de Oro
> *


And some Loco Kutting TNT AZTEC BAD ASS WHEEL TRIM WHILE WE'RE at it as well. Huge BENEFIT of letting us DESIGN ur parts and provide us with ur current forks and some specs and we'll always hit the BULLSEYE with a Klean design and flow of parts that fit our CUSTOMERS bikes nicely. I wish all our kustomers could send us their complete bike and say here dress it up. To the ones that have done that BIG BIG thank you. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Has there ever been or will there ever be a design you wont cut!! :|


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 24 2009, 07:49 PM~13677125
> *Has there ever been or will there ever be a design you wont cut!!  :|
> *


Why do you ask that brotha?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

there is a plaque up top that dont look good IMO!! Or could of used some direction!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 24 2009, 07:52 PM~13677160
> *there is a plaque up top that dont look good IMO!! Or could of used some direction!!
> *


We don't change people's plaque designs unless to make sure it can be cut like to connect letters or add a banner.


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

Wut up Paulie, i droppd off ur "Angelita" to Mr. Alfaro and he's gonna get down on it for u Paulie. :biggrin: 


THANKS BRO 
I CANT WAIT TO SEE SOME PICTURES OF IT !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> YO TONY O. GIVE ME A CALL ABOUT 9 PM YOUR TIME !


----------



## lesstime

got the plaque today looks outstanding thanks good work guys


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 24 2009, 11:52 AM~13677160
> *there is a plaque up top that dont look good IMO!! Or could of used some direction!!
> *


I think I know which one your talking about. Im sure it will look different when finished.


----------



## Drop'em




----------



## TonyO




----------



## KrazyKutting

Another Plaque order 5total


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 7 2009, 07:42 AM~13505047
> *These prices will be going up soon so place your orders before they do.
> 
> FORKS (3/16TH" STEEL)  $100.00
> SISSYBARS (3/16TH" STEEL) $90.00
> SPROCKETS (1/8TH" STEEL) $30.00
> HANDLEBARS (3/16TH"STEEL, KNURLED CENTER BAR,WELDED GRIPS,(WELDED GUSSETS WILL BE OPTIONAL) AS WELL AS SETTING H.B. PLATES AT AN ANGLE TO GIVE BUTTERFLY EFFECT, AND YES SAME HIGH QUALITY WELDS) $150.00
> 
> CROWNS (1/8TH" STEEL,WILL BEND AT APPROPRIATE SPEC) $40.00
> STEERING WHEELS (3/16TH" STEEL, WILL BEND AT APPROPRIATE SPEC) $50.00
> PEDALS (1/2" STEEL , WITH WELDED THREADS) $95.00
> WHEEL TRIMS (14GAUGE STEEL) $140.00 FOR SET OF FOUR
> FENDER BRACES (14GAUGE STEEL) $70.00 A PAIR
> AXLE COVERS (14GAUGE STEEL) $80.00 SET OF FOUR
> SEAT POST (1/2" STEEL) $50.00
> SEAT PANS (3/16TH" STEEL, WELDED MOUNTING BRACKET) $90.00
> CRANKS (1/2" KUSTOM DESIGN WELDED ON STOCK CRANK THREAD) $125.00
> TRAINING WHEELS (1/2" STEEL AND RUBBER TIRE AND MOUNTING ARM) $150.00
> TURNTABLES $350.00
> RIMZ (ALUMINUM 3/8TH" THICK) $350.00 FOR SET OF TWO (OTHER STYLES AVAILABLE, DOUBLE STACKED,SPINNERS AND OFFSET BILLET LOOK)
> STEERING TUBES (1/2" STEEL WITH HOLE DRILLED FOR FORK BOLT) $125
> 
> ALL PRICES ARE FOR RAW METAL (PLATING,ENGRAVING,MURALS,POWDERCOATING AND PAINT AVAILABLE ALL IN HOUSE)
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 24 2009, 01:40 AM~13674884
> *Hey jonny let me know how the plaque is comming along time is ticking
> *


 hno:


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up T.O. hey bro June 7th is just around the corner, check out the thread in Lowrider General we started to show some of the stuff we'll be givning away at out booth. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=472594


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 25 2009, 04:40 PM~13687721
> *What up T.O. hey bro June 7th is just around the corner, check out the thread in Lowrider General we started to show some of the stuff we'll be givning away at out booth. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=472594
> *


damnnn thats hell of kool coming from u guys there's only one down fall to this...that i wont be there..  .......nah lookn good johnny!!! u and mando keep doin ur thing............


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 25 2009, 06:07 PM~13688427
> *damnnn thats hell of kool coming from u guys there's only one down fall to this...that i wont be there..  .......nah lookn good johnny!!!  u and mando keep doin ur thing............
> *


Thanks Jose, we're just gettn started on what we're doing and the technology that we're investin in is gonna let us bust out with krazier and better product for all of us to enjoy and at the same time be Stylin. We'll have a booth in Vegas as well carnal so hit me up there and i'm thinkn bout askn Mando to let me go out to TX to either Tejano Super Show or Magnificos to have a full display booth, so we'll see. Peace homie.


----------



## KrazyKutting

T.O. check out this krazy Cad for the homie Casper plaque. gonna be dope .


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 25 2009, 06:38 PM~13688607
> *T.O. check out this krazy Cad for the homie Casper plaque. gonna be dope .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 CANT WAIT!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 25 2009, 07:38 PM~13688607
> *T.O. check out this krazy Cad for the homie Casper plaque. gonna be dope .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 26 2009, 04:38 AM~13688607
> *T.O. check out this krazy Cad for the homie Casper plaque. gonna be dope .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice. Well I sent you the address to ship that bike plaque to. Also sent you some info about May 18th so let me know where I'm going that weekend.


----------



## Str8crazy80

come on jonny, please tell me the hop plaque is done. i need it by this friday, the show is sat. hno: hno: :around:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 26 2009, 11:50 PM~13699598
> *Nice.  Well I sent you the address to ship that bike plaque to.  Also sent you some info about May 18th so let me know where I'm going that weekend.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

Hey, tony did you find a box yet?


----------



## lesstime

sup tnt guys how it going working on getting cash for yall to do more stuff for the bikes


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

SUP FELLAS !


----------



## lesstime

thanks for the plaque its clean as [email protected]<k


----------



## vicmarcos

johnny been trying to get ahold of u.. been calling call me ..


----------



## vicmarcos

hey johnny thanks for calling.. can't wait ot see the forks.. oh ya u sending the eagle heads out thursday too right.. if u can send them overnite that would be cool.. :biggrin: for we can have them for the cinco de mayo weekend show.. :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 17 2009, 06:45 AM~13604028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vicmarcos sproket also cut and i am personally takn to Speedy tomorrow.
> loving that sproket johnny..  i'll be sending u pics of the bike from the show we r having the 23rd.. with the display and all..    :biggrin:
> *


just checking bout the sproket ,, i got to looking at it and is it going to work?? i don't see the teeth things to holg the chain on..or will it be held on from the wings and stuff?


----------



## Str8crazy80

hey jonny you havent posted the picture yet? ive been checking back all day and nothing i got 3 days left before the show


----------



## sweetpea

Johnny have you send my pedals


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 28 2009, 08:47 PM~13722755
> *hey jonny you havent posted the picture yet? ive been checking back all day and nothing i got 3 days left before the show
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Apr 29 2009, 06:47 AM~13722755-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey jonny you havent posted the picture yet? ive been checking back all day and nothing i got 3 days left before the show
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2009, 05:29 PM~13726966
> *Johnny have you send my pedals
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vicmarcos_@Apr 29 2009, 08:34 PM~13729203
> *x2 :uh:
> *


Everything is getting done guys. Just cuz he ain't online doesn't mean he's not working on stuff. In fact when he's NOT on here means he's working so just be patient. 

Johnny and Mando are busy entertaining Lowrider Mag for a photoshoot right now.


----------



## show-bound

HELL YEAH LET US KNOW HOW THE LRM WRITE UP WENT DOWN!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*WHAT UP TONY O. AN JOHNNY !*


----------



## azteca de oro

Johnny I need my og forks back asp thanks


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 29 2009, 06:52 PM~13734672
> *Johnny I need my og forks back asp thanks
> *


cuz he want to send them to me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

johnny hope everything went well with LRM ... :cheesy: 
what issue will it be in?


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 29 2009, 06:54 PM~13734708
> *cuz he want to send them to me  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Need for fresno show lg may 17


----------



## lesstime

if i go maybe i can talk to you about them after


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 29 2009, 12:39 PM~13730667
> *Everything is getting done guys.  Just cuz he ain't online doesn't mean he's not working on stuff.  In fact when he's NOT on here means he's working so just be patient.
> 
> Johnny and Mando are busy entertaining Lowrider Mag for a photoshoot right now.
> *


I'm still waiting on you to find a box and ship my bars please


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

hey johnny how is my bike coming out !
post up pictures of it on celia's evil ways forum for me !
thanks you guys , much love and respect to you an yours !


----------



## vicmarcos

johnny post up ur land line # can't reach u on the cell


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up everyone, yeah sorry this week was krazy hectic with receiving another big project to kuttn and gettn the shops all ready for the Lowrider Mag interview they did on the shops and what we're doing out here at Karzicon. So thanks for ur guys patience and i'll be calln u guys throught the weekend. Peace.


----------



## lesstime

congrats guys good work ill be talking to yall real soon


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up Estrella, we'll be shippn these out for u asap. They look even krazier in person. :biggrin: 


































Mando gettn down shootn the last coat of clear on this full build for a client from San Diego.


----------



## vicmarcos

hey johnny go ahead and send them regular mail .. just remembered we still wouldn't get them till saturday afternoon...and set up is 7 am :angry: so thanks anyways... and thanks for calling..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

bad ass work like always. keep on buildin :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 1 2009, 01:01 AM~13745587
> *What up everyone, yeah sorry this week was krazy hectic with receiving another big project to kuttn and gettn the shops all ready for the Lowrider Mag interview they did on the shops and what we're doing out here at Karzicon. So thanks for ur guys patience and i'll be calln u guys throught the weekend. Peace.
> *


Yo am I going to Yuma May 23rd? :dunno:


----------



## vicmarcos

> What up Estrella, we'll be shippn these out for u asap. They look even krazier in person. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG those r sooooo sick can't can't wait to see them on the trike...with those forks the sproket and sissybar this trike we be looking pretty good...


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

What's up TonyO? Q-vo KrazyKutting. How's everything coming along? :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

Amazing work


----------



## matthew64

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 30 2009, 03:07 PM~13745638
> *What up Estrella, we'll be shippn these out for u asap. They look even krazier in person.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mando gettn down shootn the last coat of clear on this full build for a client from San Diego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SPEECHLESS. CAN'T THANK YOU GUYS ENOUGH.


----------



## TonyO

TNT and Karzicon keep cranking out top notch work.


----------



## Str8crazy80

1 day left jonny hno: hno:


----------



## show-bound

LUV THEM COLORS!!! THAT LEAFNG SET IT OFF!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 1 2009, 03:45 AM~13752151
> *LUV THEM COLORS!!! THAT LEAFNG SET IT OFF!!
> *



X 2


----------



## LocoSoCal

all I can say ............ :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: Tony I should be sending $$$ next week for parts for"Candy Girl"


----------



## sureñosbluez

> What up Estrella, we'll be shippn these out for u asap. They look even krazier in person. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chingon  whazz up homies


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 30 2009, 03:01 PM~13745587
> *What up everyone, yeah sorry this week was krazy hectic with receiving another big project to kuttn and gettn the shops all ready for the Lowrider Mag interview they did on the shops and what we're doing out here at Karzicon. So thanks for ur guys patience and i'll be calln u guys throught the weekend. Peace.
> *


YOU AINT HALLA AT YOUR PAULE BRO !
IS EVERY THING ALL RIGHT WITH YOU JOHNNY !


----------



## mandoemex

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 1 2009, 11:10 PM~13761913
> *YOU AINT HALLA AT YOUR PAULE BRO !
> IS EVERY THING ALL RIGHT WITH YOU JOHNNY !
> *


Hey paulie this is mando Johnny won't be by a computer until Tuesday. your bike is going good there are no hang ups parts are in process of plating Murals Etc..., I should get the frame back from Murals late next week


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 2 2009, 10:42 AM~13764255
> *Hey paulie this is mando Johnny won't be by a computer until Tuesday. your bike is going good there are no hang ups parts are in process of plating Murals Etc..., I should get the frame back from Murals late next week
> *


COOL THANKS BRO !


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 1 2009, 01:07 AM~13745638
> *What up Estrella, we'll be shippn these out for u asap. They look even krazier in person.  :biggrin:
> 
> *


Please read the email I just sent to your yahoo email bro!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 30 2009, 05:07 PM~13745638


should have that logo ready to go by tues...wednesday latest


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 4 2009, 12:56 AM~13776641
> *Please read the email I just sent to your yahoo email bro!
> *


i see no emial sent to me .. r u sure u sent it to the right email..? :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 4 2009, 05:03 PM~13777344
> *i see no emial sent to me .. r u sure u sent it to the right email..? :uh:
> *


Not you bro I was talkin to KrazyKutting.


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 4 2009, 07:15 AM~13777438
> *Not you bro I was talkin to KrazyKutting.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*SUP TNT AN KRAZY CUTTING !*


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 27 2009, 11:41 PM~13712432
> *Hey, tony did you find a box yet?
> *


----------



## sweetpea

Where is Johnny?????????????


----------



## azteca de oro

Johnny call me or e mail I need my og forks asp gracias


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@May 5 2009, 07:42 PM~13790686
> *Johnny call me or e mail I need my og forks asp gracias
> *


PM me your address and phone number bro he's not going to be getting on layitlow anymore until after San Bernardino.


----------



## vicmarcos

so tnt is not takin orders then??


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 5 2009, 08:12 PM~13791037
> *so tnt is not takin orders then??
> *


I didnt say that. I said Krazykutting is not going to be here until after San Bernardino. 

TNT remains open for business, you want something ask me for it.


----------



## vicmarcos

well i was already talking to johnny bout a sissybar he told me to want til tuesday to talk bout it ..


----------



## vicmarcos

raedy to order just need to know price on gold plating that sissybar?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos+May 5 2009, 08:20 PM~13791127-->
> 
> 
> 
> well i was already talking to johnny bout a sissybar he told me to want til tuesday to talk bout it ..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vicmarcos_@May 5 2009, 08:21 PM~13791149
> *raedy to order just need to know price on gold plating that sissybar?
> *


I will make sure he gets the message about the sissybar.


----------



## vicmarcos




----------



## LowRider_69




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 6 2009, 12:11 AM~13793576
> *
> *



PM me your address


----------



## show-bound




----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 4 2009, 09:15 AM~13777438


ur PM box is full


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by show-bound+May 6 2009, 01:11 AM~13794179-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn that's pretty tight that would look bad ass as a Tshirt design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 05:15 AM~13796667
> *<!--QuoteBegin-TonyO*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@May 4 2009, 09:15 AM~13777438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ur PM box is full
> *
Click to expand...


cleaned out, all these other peeps beat you to it and flooded my PM box its cleaned out now


----------



## show-bound

> Damn that's pretty tight that would look bad ass as a Tshirt design.
> ur PM box is full


cleaned out, all these other peeps beat you to it and flooded my PM box its cleaned out now
[/quote]

tahts what its for! :cheesy: 

preciate the phn call!! you really are a nice guy :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 5 2009, 10:46 PM~13797948
> *
> thats what its for! :cheesy:
> 
> preciate the phn call!!  you really are a nice guy :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: told you.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

* SUP FELLAS !*


----------



## vicmarcos

any word yet tony on the final price on that sissybar?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 6 2009, 06:50 PM~13801956
> *any word yet tony on the final price on that sissybar?
> *


You just asked me yesterday bro, patience please. We're all busy working on things for San Bernardino right now.


----------



## show-bound

myspace for KK is up

http://www.myspace.com/krazykutting


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 6 2009, 09:08 AM~13802180
> *myspace for KK is up
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/krazykutting
> *



I thought Johnny was from AZ, profile says TEXAS


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 6 2009, 11:27 AM~13802406
> *I thought Johnny was from AZ, profile says TEXAS
> *


he is...im handling the myspace 100% hands on...


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 6 2009, 09:31 AM~13802441
> *he is...im handling the myspace 100% hands on...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 6 2009, 11:34 AM~13802461
> *:roflmao:
> *


it is quite ammusing :tongue:


----------



## mandoemex

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 6 2009, 08:50 AM~13801956
> *any word yet tony on the final price on that sissybar?
> *


He'll get back to you bro without customers like you there is no TNT or Krazy Kutting so give him a couple day's and I am sure he'll get back to you.
Thanks
Armando Gonzalez
Yuma AZ


----------



## alfaroair

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alfaroair

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 5 2009, 03:11 PM~13794179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos

we just received the forks they look hella tight.. we got them on the trike now as soon as i get pics i will post some up.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 6 2009, 07:50 PM~13807770
> *we just received the forks they look good however we have some problems with them.. the holes r too small for   the tire to hook through.   can someone please call asap. thanks.
> *


happens all the time. might just be that the chrome is too thick. or there is a bit of slag left over from the cutter. nothing i drill bit and some patience wont fix. hope that helps.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 7 2009, 04:07 AM~13807951
> *happens all the time.  might just be that the chrome is too thick.  or there is a bit of slag left over from the cutter.  nothing i drill bit and some patience wont fix.  hope that helps.
> *


Thanks bro I was about to tell him the same thing. Sometimes precision cutting is TOO precise and the plating or extra slag or whatever makes it a tight fit.

I have two china bolts for a steering tube and one works fine and the other is a tight fit, it just depends on the chrome thickness sometimes. :dunno:


----------



## majestic bike club

how much do custom forkks run


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@May 7 2009, 05:47 AM~13809163
> *how much do custom forkks run
> *


Right now $100 raw plus shipping.


----------



## majestic bike club

how much to do fenders


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@May 7 2009, 06:04 AM~13809373
> *how much to do fenders
> *


$250 for a pair $280 with a pair of fender braces. Prices are raw plus shipping.


----------



## TonyO

Here's an idea of what they would look like. Let me find the finished product....


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 6 2009, 06:07 PM~13807951
> *happens all the time.  might just be that the chrome is too thick.  or there is a bit of slag left over from the cutter.  nothing i drill bit and some patience wont fix.  hope that helps.
> *


ya we got them fixed now thanks


----------



## sl33py_89

hey tonyo, im da one from Street Nations L.C , Hows da plaque lookin?Probably Sik huh?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sl33py_89_@May 7 2009, 06:25 AM~13809666
> *hey tonyo, im da one from Street Nations L.C , Hows da plaque lookin?Probably Sik huh?
> *


Yes sir its in the list of work we're trying to get done by the weekend.


----------



## sl33py_89

dats kool , im jus desperate to c how it turns out... im ready to put it on my bikla!


----------



## KrazyKutting

Big T.O what up homie, here some pics of the ranflas i went to pick up in TEXAS this weekend. Gotta go back in a couple of weeks for some more. We're gonna get down on these 2tone Kandi clean and simple on both the Hummer and Dually, they're for a great kustomer/homie we've been doing a lot of work for:biggrin: 


























Plaques!!!!Plaques!!! ENGRAVED,2tone gold/chrome , whatever u want we can do it. :biggrin: 

























































































Karzicon were we deliver the high quality parts at krazy affordable prices, and we're we only post up pics of FRESH work not the same ol stale stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 6 2009, 11:51 PM~13810713
> *Big T.O what up homie, here some pics of the ranflas i went to pick up in TEXAS this weekend. Gotta go back in a couple of weeks for some more. We're gonna get down on these 2tone Kandi clean and simple  on both the Hummer and Dually, they're for a great kustomer/homie we've been doing a lot of work for:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaques!!!!Plaques!!! ENGRAVED,2tone gold/chrome , whatever u want we can do it.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karzicon were we deliver the high quality parts at krazy affordable prices, and we're we only post up pics of FRESH work not the same ol stale stuff.  :biggrin:
> *


HOPEFULLY WILL GET A LIL MORE ADDITIONS FROM OVER CHERE!!! :cheesy:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Oh yeah couldn't logg off without postn up some more BIKE WORK as well. :biggrin: 

Here u go ESTRELLA ur gonna love these on ur forks









Wendy's pedals and yes Wendy call me in the morning and we'll get busy on the other big list of stuff u need. :biggrin: 










Random ones i did a while back when i was bored,lol.









KAAALLLEEEN grill for the homie Johns Gride.

















Door handles ENgraved plated for Nick Hernandez ride in Odessa TX


----------



## Blue94cady

Whats up johnny como estas carnal como va todo de tu lado


----------



## Str8crazy80

hey tony i was looking at thoes pictures yall made, and i rember you also have my set of pedals for my little trike


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 7 2009, 10:53 AM~13812102
> *hey tony i was looking at thoes pictures yall made, and i rember you also have my set of pedals for my little trike
> *


Yes sir they make excellent door stops at the shop too :thumbsup:

J/K :roflmao: We still gotta get those drilled and sent. I appologize I havent boxed up your handlebars yet. I'll try to snipe some boxes tonight and get them out to you.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

* HOW IS MY ANGEL BIKE FELLAS !*


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 7 2009, 07:21 PM~13814568
> * HOW IS MY ANGEL BIKE FELLAS !
> *


Good brother. Coming along coming along.


----------



## sweetpea

Johnny Thanks for hocking me up. Can not wait to see what you have for me


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn its fuckin crowned in here. :biggrin: Yall look hella busy.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 7 2009, 07:51 AM~13810713
> *Big T.O what up homie, here some pics of the ranflas i went to pick up in TEXAS this weekend. Gotta go back in a couple of weeks for some more. We're gonna get down on these 2tone Kandi clean and simple  on both the Hummer and Dually, they're for a great kustomer/homie we've been doing a lot of work for:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who's GS is on the right? Is that yours? I know the IS is the wife's right?


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 7 2009, 05:24 PM~13819345
> *Who's GS is on the right?  Is that yours?  I know the IS is the wife's right?
> *


Wuz up T.O. those are our wives rides (me and Mando). I got ur email list and i'll get it done this weekend brother. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 8 2009, 03:35 AM~13819438
> *Wuz up T.O. those are our wives rides (me and Mando). I got ur email list and i'll get it done this weekend brother.  :biggrin:
> *


They definitely have good taste in cars :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

Found the pics of the fenders we did a while back:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 7 2009, 06:44 AM~13813036
> *Yes sir they make excellent door stops at the shop too :thumbsup:
> 
> J/K :roflmao:  We still gotta get those drilled and sent.  I appologize I havent boxed up your handlebars yet.  I'll try to snipe some boxes tonight and get them out to you.
> *


i can ship you as many boxes as you need


----------



## sweetpea

Johnny I send you 11 pictures of my bike . Have fun with it Thanks for all the work you have put in it and for all the work you are going to put in it. You and Tony are the best


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 7 2009, 09:44 AM~13814776
> *Good brother.  Coming along coming along.
> *


COOL !
THANKS AGAIN !
MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT 
TO TONY O. AND JOHNNY !


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 6 2009, 10:51 PM~13810713
> *Big T.O what up homie, here some pics of the ranflas i went to pick up in TEXAS this weekend. Gotta go back in a couple of weeks for some more. We're gonna get down on these 2tone Kandi clean and simple  on both the Hummer and Dually, they're for a great kustomer/homie we've been doing a lot of work for:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaques!!!!Plaques!!! ENGRAVED,2tone gold/chrome , whatever u want we can do it.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karzicon were we deliver the high quality parts at krazy affordable prices, and we're we only post up pics of FRESH work not the same ol stale stuff.  :biggrin:
> *


I LIKE THAT FRONT LICENCE PLATE ON THE LEXUS :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro

I got the forks johnny gracias for sending. Talk to u later


----------



## show-bound

CRAZY CHIT BOUT TO POP OFF IN HERE!! ONE SICK ASS FRAME WITH SOME REAL CRAZY ASS MODS!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## legionlegend

Just got back from the krazy kutting shop and had some parts made...gettin em done up for sb lrm...just wanna say thanks to the homie mando and johnny for showin me and my dad around the whole shop and giving us the VIP treatment and all the workers were some real down to earth cool people...can't wait to see the finished product...we might just roll out a whole new bike in the full or radical class with the ideas me, my dad, and johnny were talkin about today :0


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+May 8 2009, 12:32 PM~13827744-->
> 
> 
> 
> I LIKE THAT FRONT LICENCE PLATE ON THE LEXUS  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simon homie, Chargers all day :biggrin: N Lakers too especially this year with Kobe on fire. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by azteca de [email protected] 9 2009, 04:01 PM~13838259
> *I got the forks johnny gracias for sending. Talk to u later
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell yeah Robert glad u like them G, can't wait to see ur bikla with ur TNT parts in San Bernadino. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@May 9 2009, 04:28 PM~13838377
> *CRAZY CHIT BOUT TO POP OFF IN HERE!! ONE SICK ASS FRAME WITH SOME REAL  CRAZY ASS MODS!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Wuz up my big homie SAMMY SAM, yo homie u defenitely gotta come kick it with me next time i go to TEXAS homie. If all goes as planned i'll be delivering Mike's 63' all Kandied out back on Memorial Day weekend. I'll keep u in the loop homie. Ur doing great with us and we're very happy with the work u've been gettn homie. Keep it up brother, real lowriders makin moves. :biggrin: Yo by the way keep what u saw under wraps till we unveil it player. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 9 2009, 11:28 PM~13840259
> *Simon homie, Chargers all day  :biggrin:  N Lakers too especially this year with Kobe on fire.  :biggrin:
> Hell yeah Robert glad u like them G, can't wait to see ur bikla with ur TNT parts in San Bernadino. :biggrin:
> Wuz up my big homie SAMMY SAM, yo homie u defenitely gotta come kick it with me next time i go to TEXAS homie. If all goes as planned i'll be delivering Mike's 63' all Kandied out back on Memorial Day weekend. I'll keep u in the loop homie. Ur doing great with us and we're very happy with the work u've been gettn homie. Keep it up brother, real lowriders makin moves.  :biggrin: Yo by the way keep what u saw under wraps till we unveil it player.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Memorial day..see what up...might be in Austin. under wraps


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@May 9 2009, 09:22 PM~13840206
> *Just got back from the krazy kutting shop and had some parts made...gettin em done up for sb lrm...just wanna say thanks to the homie mando and johnny for showin me and my dad around the whole shop and giving us the VIP treatment and all the workers were some real down to earth cool people...can't wait to see the finished product...we might just roll out a whole new bike in the full or radical class with the ideas me, my dad, and johnny were talkin about today :0
> *


Hell yeaaaah homie, wuz our honor having u and ur pops at our shops. Giving u guys the tour and having u guys watch Karzicon get down on Paint, Fabricating, Assembly and Design all in the 3hrs u guys were here. :biggrin: Wuz really my pleasure Designing/Cadding for u guys as u guys witnessed how EASY and KLEAN "KrazyKutting" get down. U guys are welcomed anytime at out shops carnalito. I can't wait till u guys come back on Friday to pick up ur Rimz, don't forget ur camera and i'll save one part for u to get to push the "Play" button on our Waterjet so u can say u really got the red carpet treatment with TNT/Karzicon. Peace. :biggrin: 

OH YEAH BY THE WAY HERE'S UR CAD FILE OF UR KRAZY BAD ASS TNT RIMZ AND DISC BRAKE. SICKKKK!!! :biggrin: 










What up T.O. wuz a great week again homie, Jaime and his Wife were here at the shop and he's ready and loaded to get busy on your MASSIVE project homie. TNT is just reloading and gearin up for SAN BERNADINO June 7th, especially cause we've been buildn our krazy inventory for giveaways and raffles. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rubenlow59

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 9 2009, 08:35 PM~13840296
> *Hell yeaaaah homie, wuz our honor having u and ur pops at our shops. Giving u guys the tour and having u guys watch Karzicon get down on Paint, Fabricating, Assembly and Design all in the 3hrs u guys were here.  :biggrin:  Wuz really my pleasure Designing/Cadding for u guys as u guys witnessed how EASY and KLEAN "KrazyKutting" get down. U guys are welcomed anytime at out shops carnalito. I can't wait till u guys come back on Friday to pick up ur Rimz, don't forget ur camera and i'll save one part for u to get to push the "Play" button on our Waterjet so u can say u really got the red carpet treatment with TNT/Karzicon. Peace.  :biggrin:
> 
> OH YEAH BY THE WAY HERE'S UR CAD FILE OF UR KRAZY BAD ASS TNT RIMZ AND DISC BRAKE. SICKKKK!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What up T.O. wuz a great week again homie, Jaime and his Wife were here at the shop and he's ready and loaded to get busy on your MASSIVE project homie. TNT is just reloading and gearin up for SAN BERNADINO June 7th, especially cause we've been buildn our krazy inventory for giveaways and raffles.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## legionlegend

cant wait to press that play button on friday and you know we'll have those rims done up for san bernadino reppin tnt and karzicon


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

* SUP FELLAS !*


----------



## LocoSoCal

Toooooooooonyyyyyyyyy call meeeeeeeeeee  :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

WHAZZ UP JOHNNY


----------



## KrazyKutting

More work, whew!!! i need a break... j/k this is hella fun T.O. can't wait for u to bring the computer back so we can reload it with some new software for u homie. :biggrin: 


Gotta luv the way the Waterjet kuts through aluminum like "butter"these backplates are gonna be polished and engraved, another benefit of having us do ur Cad file is that we can engrave the club logo EXACTLY as Caded onto the backplate. Wait till i post some up. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 11 2009, 11:59 PM~13853701
> *More work, whew!!! i need a break... j/k this is hella fun T.O. can't wait for u to bring the computer back so we can reload it with some new software for u homie.  :biggrin:
> Gotta luv the way the Waterjet kuts through aluminum like "butter"these backplates are gonna be polished and engraved, another benefit of having us do ur Cad file is that we can engrave the club logo EXACTLY as Caded onto the backplate. Wait till i post some up.  :biggrin:
> 
> *


I'll definitely be bringing the computer back this weekend or next weekend so I can get going again on the CADs.

Being owner/operator/CAD artist is really the best way to make sure it all works out. You can have the cleanest CADs in the world but if your cutter doesn't set the machine at the right cutting speed or he doesn't double check the boundries it might get messed up. Plus having all the tools you need, quality welders, and bad ass overall support you can make good things happen :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 11 2009, 01:59 PM~13853701
> *More work, whew!!! i need a break... j/k this is hella fun T.O. can't wait for u to bring the computer back so we can reload it with some new software for u homie.  :biggrin:
> Gotta luv the way the Waterjet kuts through aluminum like "butter"these backplates are gonna be polished and engraved, another benefit of having us do ur Cad file is that we can engrave the club logo EXACTLY as Caded onto the backplate. Wait till i post some up.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 GREAT JOB!


----------



## LocoSoCal

*TONY !!!! CALL ME !!!* :angry: :twak:  :buttkick: :rant: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 12 2009, 10:32 PM~13864041
> *TONY !!!! CALL ME !!!      :angry:      :twak:    :buttkick:  :rant:  :biggrin:
> *


I keep forgetting. Ok I'll call you later.


----------



## Str8crazy80

im ready to place another order with you guys but i would like to git my stuff thats in process first  i still wanna git them belt buckles i asked about a while back and a sproket


----------



## mandoemex

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 8 2009, 10:56 AM~13826814
> *COOL !
> THANKS AGAIN !
> MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT
> TO TONY O. AND JOHNNY !
> *


I am picking up your bike from the Muralist thursday Paulie and will post pics, before the final clear. Should be real nice


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 12 2009, 10:32 PM~13864041
> *TONY !!!! CALL ME !!!      :angry:      :twak:    :buttkick:  :rant:  :biggrin:
> *


Called, your parts should be done by San Bern


----------



## KrazyKutting

Wuz up T.O. tryn to go to sleep just have a million things running through my brain right now, hey man real happy ur coming by the shop this weekend to drop off that big project for us bro. Hell yeah homie ur gonna kut all day on the waterjet, i'm gonna have u load the sand in the hopper ,lol. It'll be fun man i apologize i've been sooooo dammm busy with work to talk as much. But alot of TNT projects are moving along nicely and considering TNT customer are gettn grade A crafstmanship we're happy we just really want to improve on our turnaround time, cause right now bro we're gettnn phone calls everyday bout Plaques,CAR BUILDS, bike parts, ENGRAVING, Plating, Metal Fabrication etc.etc. So can't wait to talk about our new system of doing business as we continue to grow and making it more effecient with new added resources we'll be having. We'll talk to u about it this weekend when ur here Tony.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 13 2009, 10:06 AM~13870995
> *Wuz up T.O. tryn to go to sleep just have a million things running through my brain right now, hey man real happy ur coming by the shop this weekend to drop off that big project for us bro. Hell yeah homie ur gonna kut all day on the waterjet, i'm gonna have u load the sand in the hopper ,lol. It'll be fun man i apologize i've been sooooo dammm busy with work to talk as much. But alot of TNT projects are moving along nicely and considering TNT customer are gettn grade A crafstmanship  we're happy we just really want to improve on our turnaround time, cause right now bro we're gettnn phone calls everyday bout Plaques,CAR BUILDS, bike parts, ENGRAVING, Plating, Metal Fabrication etc.etc. So can't wait to talk about our new system of doing business as we continue to grow and making it more effecient with new added resources we'll be having. We'll talk to u about it this weekend when ur here Tony.
> *


You got it bro. Definitely some good things, great turnaround, new attitudes, and new work have come out of TNT in the past year that have put us way beyond where we came from so I appreciate everything you and Mando have done for TNT


----------



## alfaroair

new shit coming out soon!!!
[/quote]


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 12 2009, 07:04 PM~13868029
> *Called, your parts should be done by San Bern
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## alfaroair

jonnie!!here's that plaque that we need done!!


----------



## bonez(480)

im looking to get a price on handle bars, forks,and a set of pedals, for a radio flyer 12 inch. thanks


----------



## KrazyKutting

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@May 14 2009, 08:28 AM~13883738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnie!!here's that plaque that we need done!!
> *


HOLLLLY CRAAAPPPP FREDDY, THAT DXF FILE LOOKS AMMMMAAAAZZZINNN!!!!! DAYYYUM HOMEBOY U GOTZ SKILLZ !!! FREDDY UR GONNA MAKE MY LIFE ALOT EASIER HELPN US OUT WITH THE CADDIN AS WELL. BETWEEN ME ,TONY,SAM AND URSELF SHIIITTTT, CADS ARE GONNA BE BANGIN. WE'LL TALK THIS WEEKEND FREDDY, ALSO JESSE AT INKEDCITY IS REALLY EXCITED TO BE DOING BIZNESS WITH U AND SAM. SO SKYS THE LIMIT FOR KARZICON/TNT AND ALL OUR AFFILIATED PARTNERS. :biggrin:

ON A SIDE NOTE I JUST GOT ADOBE ILLUSTRATOR INSTALLED IN MY COMPUTER SO NEXT TIME U COME TO THE SHOPS I CAN'T WAIT FOR U TO SHOW ME SOME MORE SKILLZ ON IT FREDDY!!! THANKS FOR EVERYTHING U'VE DONE AND ARE DOING HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 14 2009, 10:01 AM~13884675
> *:biggrin:
> 
> HOLLLLY CRAAAPPPP FREDDY, THAT DXF FILE LOOKS AMMMMAAAAZZZINNN!!!!! DAYYYUM HOMEBOY U GOTZ SKILLZ !!! FREDDY UR GONNA MAKE MY LIFE ALOT EASIER HELPN US OUT WITH THE CADDIN AS WELL. BETWEEN ME ,TONY,SAM AND URSELF SHIIITTTT, CADS ARE GONNA BE BANGIN. WE'LL TALK THIS WEEKEND FREDDY, ALSO JESSE AT INKEDCITY IS REALLY EXCITED TO BE DOING BIZNESS WITH U AND SAM. SO SKYS THE LIMIT FOR KARZICON/TNT AND ALL OUR AFFILIATED PARTNERS.  :biggrin:
> 
> ON A SIDE NOTE I JUST GOT ADOBE ILLUSTRATOR INSTALLED IN MY COMPUTER SO NEXT TIME U COME TO THE SHOPS I CAN'T WAIT FOR U TO SHOW ME SOME MORE SKILLZ ON IT FREDDY!!! THANKS FOR EVERYTHING U'VE DONE AND ARE DOING HOMIE.  :biggrin:
> *


gracias carnal!! i'll send you the file to ur email..


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@May 14 2009, 08:28 PM~13884936
> *gracias carnal!! i'll send you the file to ur email..
> *


Its nice to be affiliated with some of the top heavy hitters in the game. I'm lookin forward to the crazy work you'll be laying out for me on my projects. I got about 2 other frames in additition to the one I got in the works coming from SA Rollerz that I'm going to want some bad ass murals on too so I've got them lined up for you already Freddy :thumbsup:


----------



## alfaroair

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 14 2009, 11:01 AM~13885257
> *Its nice to be affiliated with some of the top heavy hitters in the game.  I'm lookin forward to the crazy work you'll be laying out for me on my projects.  I got about 2 other frames in additition to the one I got in the works coming from SA Rollerz that I'm going to want some bad ass murals on too so I've got them lined up for you already Freddy :thumbsup:
> *


coo homie let me know  :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

HALLA AT ME JOHNNY !


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 14 2009, 03:22 PM~13887723
> *HALLA AT ME JOHNNY !
> *


pm sent


----------



## azteca de oro

Como ban los rims johnny


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@May 14 2009, 07:57 PM~13890598
> *Como ban los rims johnny
> *


SUP BROTHER !


----------



## LocoSoCal

*Tony PM the parts list !!! *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 16 2009, 12:02 AM~13898121
> *Tony PM the parts list !!!
> *


Sent.


----------



## TonyO

> new shit coming out soon!!!


[/quote]




> jonnie!!here's that plaque that we need done!!


This is the first time I got to see those designs because I can't view photobucket at work but dayum those came out tight :thumbsup:


----------



## GrimReaper

MY PLAQUE DONE BY KRAZYKUTTIN


----------



## TonyO

For my customers who go straight to the TNT topic to bypass all the other stuff in here. Here's TNT's latest build, Bankroll a 20" LOWRIDER bike. Yes it is chopper inspired but it will have a chicano lowrider flavor so don't go counting it out thinking we're going to go with a rockabilly look on this :nono: 

This build is only 50% done and will be on display for exhibition (not competition) in our TNT/Karzicon booth in San Bernardino


----------



## syked1

that should be a special interst in my opinion


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 18 2009, 11:19 AM~13920785
> *that should be a special interst in my opinion
> *


But u along with alot of fabricators should appreciate the craftsmanship involved in manipulating metal to conform to what is being shown in Bankroll, right???? Sure the answer is yes and that at this Point is all we're going for. Wait till it's flying sum krazy kandie,flake,patterns,Engravin,murals etc. etc. then we'll ask for more opinions,lol. Ur build is comin out bad ass also homie, keep up the good work.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 18 2009, 09:19 PM~13920785
> *that should be a special interst in my opinion
> *


It has no motor and it will pedal and steer just like any other bike out there.  

That's ok though we've heard everything from "its a chopper not a lowrider" to "its a thing! :cheesy: " But in the end people still say its bad ass whatever it is :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 18 2009, 02:34 PM~13920946
> *But u along with alot of fabricators should appreciate the craftsmanship involved in manipulating metal to conform to what is being shown in Bankroll, right???? Sure the answer is yes and that at this Point is all we're going for. Wait till it's flying sum krazy kandie,flake,patterns,Engravin,murals etc. etc. then we'll ask for more opinions,lol. Ur build is comin out bad ass also homie, keep up the good work.
> *


yeah for sure its badass i forgot to write it in this thread but i said so in the other one. Thx bro i appreciate it.


----------



## excalibur

it will be badass for sure.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 18 2009, 07:08 AM~13918446
> *For my customers who go straight to the TNT topic to bypass all the other stuff in here. Here's TNT's latest build, Bankroll a 20" LOWRIDER bike.  Yes it is chopper inspired but it will have a chicano lowrider flavor so don't go counting it out thinking we're going to go with a rockabilly look on this :nono:
> 
> This build is only 50% done and will be on display for exhibition (not competition) in our TNT/Karzicon booth in San Bernardino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS !


----------



## Str8crazy80

HEY JONNY DID YOU EVER GIT MY PLAQUE FINISHED??


----------



## lowridin82

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 18 2009, 06:08 AM~13918446
> *For my customers who go straight to the TNT topic to bypass all the other stuff in here. Here's TNT's latest build, Bankroll a 20" LOWRIDER bike.  Yes it is chopper inspired but it will have a chicano lowrider flavor so don't go counting it out thinking we're going to go with a rockabilly look on this :nono:
> 
> This build is only 50% done and will be on display for exhibition (not competition) in our TNT/Karzicon booth in San Bernardino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: DAAYUM, bankroll is no joke this bike is BADD ASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowridin82_@May 19 2009, 10:31 PM~13935123
> *:cheesy: DAAYUM, bankroll is no joke this bike is BADD ASS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


Thanks


----------



## alfaroair

This is the first time I got to see those designs because I can't view photobucket at work but dayum those came out tight :thumbsup:
[/quote]
thanks homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> This is the first time I got to see those designs because I can't view photobucket at work but dayum those came out tight :thumbsup:


thanks homie!! :biggrin:
[/quote]

Can't wait to see the crazy ass work you're going to do on BankRoll :biggrin:


----------



## sweetpea

Johnny got my pedals they are bad ass now my streeingwheel to match HA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetpea

bETTER LEARN HOW TO SPELL


----------



## alfaroair

> thanks homie!! :biggrin:


Can't wait to see the crazy ass work you're going to do on BankRoll :biggrin:
[/quote]
coo can't way... :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

THESE PICS SPEAK FOR THEMSELVES. :biggrin: LIKE ALL OF OUR WORK.


----------



## sweetpea

Johnny pleasee call me


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## TonyO

Wendy's sissybar and handlebars. the rest of her parts are gonna completely change this bike :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

yo tony u got my addy? kk mail is full!


----------



## mr.casper

pm pics or post pics of da PLAKA!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+May 21 2009, 04:14 AM~13951129-->
> 
> 
> 
> yo tony u got my addy? kk mail is full!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave him your address
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.casper_@May 21 2009, 04:15 AM~13951134
> *pm pics or post pics of da PLAKA!
> *


I dont have pics of it right now. He just came back from the chromer with a bunch of stuff (Including Lowrider69 steering wheel !!!!) He's driving back from Cali right now so I'll call him later tonight when he gets back.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 20 2009, 06:19 PM~13951168
> *I gave him your address
> I dont have pics of it right now.  He just came back from the chromer with a bunch of stuff (Including Lowrider69 steering wheel !!!!)  He's driving back from Cali right now so I'll call him later tonight when he gets back.
> *


KOOL... THANKS


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 20 2009, 06:23 PM~13951191
> *KOOL... THANKS
> *


Wuz up loc's, ur plaque was sent out yesterday u.s. mail. U should receive it by Wed. Came out clean. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 20 2009, 06:13 PM~13951118
> *Wendy's sissybar and handlebars.  the rest of her parts are gonna completely change this bike :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEUUUUATTIFFFULLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 21 2009, 08:27 PM~13957834
> *BEUUUUATTIFFFULLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Whatup brother I hope you had a safe drive back yesterday.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 20 2009, 06:13 PM~13951118
> *Wendy's sissybar and handlebars.  the rest of her parts are gonna completely change this bike :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet !


----------



## legionlegend

wassup johnny the rims and disk brakes look sick...thanks bro can't wait to show em in sb


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@May 22 2009, 03:45 AM~13962499
> *wassup johnny the rims and disk brakes look sick...thanks bro can't wait to show em in sb
> *


Whats up bro I'm happy to see we're doing parts for a legend from your club.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 21 2009, 10:22 AM~13957778
> *Wuz up loc's, ur plaque was sent out yesterday u.s. mail. U should receive it by Wed. Came out clean.  :biggrin:
> *


orrale gracias any pics? pm m3!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 21 2009, 07:47 PM~13962521
> *Whats up bro I'm happy to see we're doing parts for a legend from your club.
> *


YOUR NEXT!!!

BANNER sample!
BANNER DESIGNED BY LONE STAR BRAND!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 22 2009, 06:48 PM~13968410
> *YOUR NEXT!!!
> 
> BANNER sample!
> BANNER DESIGNED BY LONE STAR BRAND!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn I cant wait till I get home and look at the pic. I can't view it from work :tears:


----------



## legionlegend

good work from krazy kutting...im glad to be affiliated with this company and ill be coming back with some more work for the bike...and for sure ima let my club members know where to come for faced parts


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@May 21 2009, 05:45 PM~13962499
> *wassup johnny the rims and disk brakes look sick...thanks bro can't wait to show em in sb
> *


I mis rims como ban johnny.


----------



## show-bound




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 23 2009, 03:38 PM~13979046
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 23 2009, 01:38 PM~13979046
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want a shirt


----------



## LocoSoCal

Tony Candy Girls part get cut ?


----------



## KrazyKutting

TNT ROLLCALLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!

T.O. please email me an address list homie, so we can ship out these beautifully CRAFTED handlebars to their respectful owners. Thanks brother call me tomorrow at the shop if u need to talk to me.... Here's the number (928)726 2958 . 


























Just wait till ur boy becomes a master on them CNC machines T.O., Mando has some kool ideas for some parts man.


----------



## vicmarcos

hey johnny, if u check out socios carshow page 19 you'll see the trike with tnt parts on them ........i would put some on here but i dont know how..


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 26 2009, 07:09 AM~13998955
> *hey johnny, if u check out socios carshow page 19 you'll see the trike with tnt parts on them ........i would put some on here but i dont know how..
> *


WOW!!!!!!!!!! THE TRIKE LOOKS OFFICIAL!!! VERY NICE ESTRELLA. LET ME KNOW WHEN UR READY FOR SOME MORE ILL TNT PARTS. :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

HALLA AT YO BOY !


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 26 2009, 01:20 AM~13998152
> *TNT ROLLCALLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> T.O. please email me an address list homie, so we can ship out these beautifully CRAFTED handlebars to their respectful owners. Thanks brother call me tomorrow at the shop if u need to talk to me.... Here's the number (928)726 2958 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait till ur boy becomes a master on them CNC machines T.O., Mando has some kool ideas for some parts man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


johnny pm a price on something like this beautiful h-bars! gracias!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 23 2009, 11:38 PM~13979046
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 26 2009, 05:09 PM~13998955
> *hey johnny, if u check out socios carshow page 19 you'll see the trike with tnt parts on them ........i would put some on here but i dont know how..
> *




































Yes sir those TNT parts are looking bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

For those who wanted to see these pics check out the bad ass detail. How's it made? Trade secret, not to be revealed


----------



## sl33py_89

dats some tight shyt ya be doin... good work TNT!!


----------



## Youngfelon

ima have to get at you asap


----------



## mandoemex

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 26 2009, 07:45 PM~14006829
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who wanted to see these pics check out the bad ass detail.  How's it made? Trade secret, not to be revealed
> *


There aint' no secret to hard work and giving the customers there money's worth.


----------



## show-bound




----------



## alfaroair




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 27 2009, 04:46 PM~14016391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i smell a TNT plaque coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by show-bound+May 28 2009, 12:46 AM~14016391-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tight. I like the shading :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 12:52 AM~14016472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice design
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JUSTDEEZ_@May 28 2009, 03:39 AM~14018349
> *i smell a TNT plaque coming soon :biggrin:
> *


You got it brotha. Maybe a TNT watch chip face for that big ass stunna watch collection of yours? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 27 2009, 07:57 AM~14009010
> *There aint' no secret to hard work and giving the customers there money's worth.
> *


I think we give them more than their money's worth every time and now with billet grips on the horizon for handlebars dayum  :around:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 27 2009, 07:41 PM~14018385
> *
> You got it brotha.  Maybe a TNT watch chip face for that big ass  stunna watch collection of yours?  :biggrin:
> *


dont play :angry: 




watches are my weakness


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 28 2009, 03:44 AM~14018425
> *dont play :angry:
> watches are my weakness
> *


:roflmao: :biggrin: 

TNT Watches, better than a Rolex coming soon :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 27 2009, 07:57 AM~14009010
> *There aint' no secret to hard work and giving the customers there money's worth.
> *


Thanks again Mando. Its a great thing that TNT is more than just me. TNT is a business with the full backing of Karzicon which consists of a team of talented fabricators, designers, builders, welders, painters, platers, and everything inbetween that separates us from other shops out there.

I think people know by now that I don't have to have a hand in everything in order to claim work as TNT because everything that is built, designed, and fabricated by Karzicon that is bike related is all TNT. Great things happen when professional dedicated businessmen with the passion and belief in what they do come together to make things happen.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

HOW'S EVERYTHING GOING FELLAS ?


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

What's up guys? How's everything coming along? Will I b busting out soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

GOT MY BIKE PLAQUE TODAY IMA SEND CASH 4 CAR PLAQUE MORROW
THANKS! KK/TNT!


----------



## AMB1800

so whats up with those custom pedal cars :biggrin: you guys know i'm down for a 64 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

hey jonny you never called me back?


----------



## GrimReaper

AWESOME WORK JOHNNY


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 29 2009, 04:53 PM~14034832
> *so whats up with those custom pedal cars  :biggrin:  you guys know i'm down for a 64  :biggrin:
> *


We're not doing them yet we're very busy until after Denver show. We might not be doing the pedal cars till after Vegas with the work we have lined up in the shop so hold tight on that thought. We'll get back with peeps when we start working on that project.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Wut up T.O. just got back from TX, good trip. Exhausted man but me and Mando are kuttn out some plaques right now and anyone that needs or wants to talk to me can call me at the shop M-F 8am to 5pm 928 726 2958. I apologize for being EXTREMELY BUSY but i owe it all u guys for giving us Order after Order. Thanks we're gonna keep workn hard till we get to everyone.


----------



## INKEDCITY

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 1 2009, 09:01 PM~14068736
> *Wut up T.O. just got back from TX, good trip. Exhausted man but me and Mando are kuttn out some plaques right now and anyone that needs or wants to talk to me can call me at the shop M-F 8am to 5pm 928 726 2958. I apologize for being EXTREMELY BUSY but i owe it all u guys for giving us Order after Order. Thanks we're gonna keep workn hard till we get to everyone.
> *



Yea Johnny you looked tired bro. Take a break as soon as you can... I will get a break after the show... But until then I have a bunch of work to do myself ... :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 2 2009, 12:01 AM~14068736
> *Wut up T.O. just got back from TX, good trip. Exhausted man but me and Mando are kuttn out some plaques right now and anyone that needs or wants to talk to me can call me at the shop M-F 8am to 5pm 928 726 2958. I apologize for being EXTREMELY BUSY but i owe it all u guys for giving us Order after Order. Thanks we're gonna keep workn hard till we get to everyone.
> *


where in tx?


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 29 2009, 09:45 AM~14036313
> *hey jonny you never called me back?
> *


my handelbars tony?


----------



## sweetpea

Thanks for all the hard work on my tinkerbell bike I love it I will love it more when she is done


----------



## INKEDCITY

Hey tony this what the Banners look like. Thanks. The rest of the stuff I will take to San Bernardino.












Artwork done by Sam ( Show-Bound )


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Jun 5 2009, 11:34 PM~14108990
> *Hey tony this what the Banners look like. Thanks. The rest of the stuff I will take to San Bernardino.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artwork done by Sam ( Show-Bound )
> *


commercial art at its finest que no....

i luv ILLUSTRATOR!! You huslted your ass off to get everything done... I see many more project in the future coming at ya Jesse!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Jun 5 2009, 08:34 PM~14108990
> *Hey tony this what the Banners look like. Thanks. The rest of the stuff I will take to San Bernardino.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artwork done by Sam ( Show-Bound )
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Jun 4 2009, 08:04 PM~14093274-->
> 
> 
> 
> my handelbars tony?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im in san bern this weekend. Let me get home and I'll send them soon
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-INKEDCITY_@Jun 6 2009, 07:34 AM~14108990
> *Hey tony this what the Banners look like. Thanks. The rest of the stuff I will take to San Bernardino.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artwork done by Sam ( Show-Bound )
> *


very awesome!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Thanks TNT!!!


----------



## mr.casper

^^^^^^^^^^nice trike n bike^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## TonyO

Congrats to Jay and Adrian on their wins out in Tucson reppin RO PHX and TNT :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC

ttmft tnt


----------



## INKEDCITY




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 7 2009, 11:18 PM~14123313
> *Congrats to Jay and Adrian on their wins out in Tucson reppin RO PHX and TNT :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man And Congrats on your wins in san berdo !!! 5 out of 4 !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

I need some business cards I keep gettting question who did my parts I dont want to give them your personal numbers.


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS TO YOU GUYS FOR THE PARTS THAT HELPED US BRING HOME 1ST PLACE FULL TRIKE...........THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay+Jun 8 2009, 11:41 PM~14128250-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man And Congrats on your wins in san berdo !!! 5 out of 4 !!! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats on your win in Tucson last weekend too bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by AZ WAR [email protected] 8 2009, 11:53 PM~14128358
> *I need some business cards I keep gettting question who did my parts I dont want to give them your personal numbers.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM me your address, I have some old TNT cards with my info I'll send you until I get some new cards made by inked city
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-not.my.mans.caddy_@Jun 9 2009, 04:01 AM~14131047
> *JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS TO YOU GUYS FOR THE PARTS THAT HELPED US BRING HOME 1ST PLACE FULL TRIKE...........THANKS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey congrats! Great to see the trike out there and the parts looked bad ass. What special award did you get? Is that for murals? Just hit us up on whatever else you'll be wanting to do to the trike we could do some bad ass trim pieces for the box you got in the back


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Jun 2 2009, 10:50 AM~14070999-->
> 
> 
> 
> where in tx?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What up Big D, Midland/Odessa homie. I'll be going back up there June 17th wed-Fri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2009, 12:18 PM~14094555
> *Thanks for all the hard work on my tinkerbell bike I love it I will love it more when she is done
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ur absolutely welcome Wendy, i'm workn on ur other items this week. Thanks for ur strong Loyalty Wendy. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 07:36 AM~14110855
> *commercial art at its finest que no....
> 
> i luv ILLUSTRATOR!!  You huslted your ass off to get everything done... I see many more project in the future coming at ya Jesse!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Illustrator ain't got nuthing on u SAM!!!!!!!!!! Yo carnal we got so much props on the KrazyKutting shirts u designed, it was hella tight G. We'll be ordering more for Denver LRM, we already prepaid for a booth there as well and Vegas we'll be going all out also. Thanks SAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 11:20 PM~14123321
> *ttmft tnt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was up my R.O. brother , Taco big thankyou for helpn us out this weekend get setup at the booth homie. Call me at the shop Taco so we can talk biz 928 726 2958, by the way homie it feels real good being a R.O. member homie, everyone i met this weekend was kool as hell lookn forward to doing bigger things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 01:17 PM~14127990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wuz up Jesse, simon carnal ur the man homie. Coming from someone who take pride in being a hard worker i appreciate the work ethic and profesionalism u showcase Jesse. We're very gratefull to be able to count on u for all our marketing needs. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by cadillac [email protected] 8 2009, 01:41 PM~14128250
> *Thanks man And Congrats on your wins in san berdo !!! 5 out of 4 !!! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by AZ WAR [email protected] 8 2009, 01:53 PM~14128358
> *I need some business cards I keep gettting question who did my parts I dont want to give them your personal numbers.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-not.my.mans.caddy_@Jun 8 2009, 06:01 PM~14131047
> *JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS TO YOU GUYS FOR THE PARTS THAT HELPED US BRING HOME 1ST PLACE FULL TRIKE...........THANKS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lisa u guys are VERY welcome, i can't wait to collaborate with u guys on ur future parts we discussed at San Berdo. Ur package is on it's way. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Tony again brother it will be a year come June 12th that Krazykutting opened it's doors for biz and partnered up with u to turn TNT and Karzicon into what we are today and growing. Man we're always gonna be gratefull for ur guidance and professionalism in the bike world, Mando and I have noticed the GREAT changes u've made for the better as well and I am very excited about joining R.O. this weekend and what the future holds for us Tony. Again bro lets keep workn hard and we still have a long way to go b4 we can relax so lace up them boot straps and lets get busy homie. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Mando and I designed and fabricated this Jumbo Plaque along with kustom mounting bracket for Troy as a gift of appreciation for all the work we've done and our continuing to do for Rollerz Only. 2ble stacked 3/16" aluminum and powder coated. 









Big T.O and the man himself









Hooking up our good homeboy Orlando (Gameover LRM Car of the Year 07') with some bad ass custom dumps he won in the raffle giveaway. 









The response we received and the amount of KRAZY ASS ORDERS we took we're overwhelming and we are gratefull for LOWRIDING COMMUNITTY embracing as they always do and we want u guys to know that we're just gearing ourselves up with more technology and tools to offer even cleaner and krazier products. Big thanks to all our loyal and new customer that placed orders at our booth. :biggrin: 









Was real cool having Mando and my wife keepin us organized in the booth they did an outstanding job and are part of our hardworkn team that's helpn us grow and grow.









Again i can't say enough about the awesome reception I received from Troy,Hootie,Louie,Kyle,Paulie,Taco,Tony,David,Carlos,Jaime,Orlando,Indio,Sergio and all the other R.O. brothers I slapped hands and bumped shoulders with. Much love brothers.


----------



## AMB1800

looks like a very nice booth!!! you guys are doing it big, changing the game


----------



## RO-BC

ha ha i love it rollerz taking over lol i didnt know what to say when i found out the great news bout our new family members lol tony get at me on here and johnny too


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by AMB1800+Jun 9 2009, 12:11 PM~14139547-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks like a very nice booth!!! you guys are doing it big, changing the game
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie, we're trying man. We feel like we need to support Lowrider Magazine and as many other shows and events as we possibly can. We strongly believe in giving back to the lowridin community and our shop is a STRICTLY lowrider custom shop so thanks for the kind words homie we'll keep workn hard and making things happen. Peace.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RO-BC_@Jun 9 2009, 12:17 PM~14139612
> *ha ha  i love it rollerz taking over lol i didnt know what to say when i found out the great news bout our new family members lol tony get at me on here and johnny too
> *


Hell yeah Taco, i'm amped up G. So call me later so we can talk homie.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 9 2009, 10:04 PM~14139477
> *Mando and I designed and fabricated this Jumbo Plaque along with kustom mounting bracket for Troy as a gift of appreciation for all the work we've done and our continuing to do for Rollerz Only. 2ble stacked 3/16" aluminum and powder coated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big T.O and the man himself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hooking up our good homeboy Orlando (Gameover LRM Car of the Year 07') with some bad ass custom dumps he won in the raffle giveaway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The response we received and the amount of KRAZY ASS ORDERS we took we're overwhelming and we are gratefull for LOWRIDING COMMUNITTY  embracing as they always do and we want u guys to know that we're just gearing ourselves up with more technology and tools to offer even cleaner and krazier products. Big thanks to all our loyal and new customer that placed orders at our booth.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was real cool having Mando and my wife keepin us organized in the booth they did an outstanding job and are part of our hardworkn team that's helpn us grow and grow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again i can't say enough about the awesome reception I received from Troy,Hootie,Louie,Kyle,Paulie,Taco,Tony,David,Carlos,Jaime,Orlando,Indio,Sergio and all the other R.O. brothers I slapped hands and bumped shoulders with. Much love brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well get used to it bROther. You'll realize RO is a family. No matter where you're at or what you're doing if you go to a show or event where we're at you'll always be shown love from other bROthers accross the club no matter what chapter they're from we're all family. You'll get slappin hands with everyone in the club bro. When you change to RO you change your lifestyle and the way you see lowriding altogether.

Hey I got an idea for how you can make an even bigger plaque


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

CONGRADS TO KRAZYKUTTING JOHNNY !


----------



## show-bound

ALWAYS GOOD BSN WITH YOU JOHNNY!!! 

TONY, THANKS FOR THE CALL THIS MORNING AS WELL AND PERSONALLY THANKING ME FOR THE WORK ON THE DESGINS!!! MY PLEASURE!! 

CONGRATS JOHNNY ONCE AGAIN ON YOU INDUCTION TO R.O.


----------



## RO-BC

<----gonna be tatting his head soon o snapps


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY+Jun 9 2009, 12:57 PM~14140023-->
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRADS TO KRAZYKUTTING JOHNNY  !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell yeah Paulie thanks brother, our whole krew here at Karzicon and our Great customers are what make us what we are and know u throw the R.O. familia in the mix ,,,,, dayyyum sky's the limit homie. We got our boots strapped up and ready to Roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 01:10 PM~14140147
> *ALWAYS GOOD BSN WITH YOU JOHNNY!!!
> 
> TONY, THANKS FOR THE CALL THIS MORNING AS WELL AND PERSONALLY THANKING ME FOR THE WORK ON THE DESGINS!!!  MY PLEASURE!!
> 
> CONGRATS JOHNNY ONCE AGAIN ON YOU INDUCTION TO R.O.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hellz yeah Sam, u know i ALWAYS enjoy chopping it up with u G. We have so much in common its dope man. Real proud to call u my homie and biz partner.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RO-BC_@Jun 9 2009, 01:17 PM~14140221
> *<----gonna be tatting his head soon o snapps
> *


Taco you's a fool loc's. Man we need to collaborate on alot of projects i got deposits on homie so call me so we can start building a solid system to bang these bad boys out and u guys can take some of the workload off my shoulders. Peace.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 9 2009, 03:02 PM~14140626
> *Hell yeah Paulie thanks brother, our whole krew here at Karzicon and our Great customers are what make us what we are and know u throw the R.O. familia in the mix ,,,,, dayyyum sky's the limit homie. We got our boots strapped up and ready to Roll.
> Hellz yeah Sam, u know i ALWAYS enjoy chopping it up with u G. We have so much in common its dope man. Real proud to call u my homie and biz partner.
> Taco you's a fool loc's. Man we need to collaborate on alot of projects i got deposits on homie so call me so we can start building a solid system to bang these bad boys out and u guys can take some of the workload off my shoulders. Peace.
> *


QVOLE CARNAL K ONDA CON ESOS PENDANTS QUE TE ABIA DICHO VES QUE TE LLAME CHROME,2 TONE ENGRAVED DAT I NEED :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

YO JOHNNY!
GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOU HAVE TIME !


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 9 2009, 08:10 AM~14137599
> *Congrats on your win in Tucson last weekend too bro
> PM me your address, I have some old TNT cards with my info I'll send you until I get some new cards made by inked city
> Hey congrats!  Great to see the trike out there and the parts looked bad ass.  What special award did you get?  Is that for murals?  Just hit us up on whatever else you'll be wanting to do to the trike we could do some bad ass trim pieces for the box you got in the back
> *


yah we got "outstanding murals on a bike" thanks for the congrat.


----------



## TonyO

Thanks for the pics Raul


----------



## KrazyKutting

Alright Tony due to the amount of peeps we didn't get a chance to personally talk to in San Bernadino and the fact that we're puttin our money where our mouth is and hookn up the ENTIRE Lowrider Communitty WORLDWIDE with insane product and insane prices Mando has decided to EXTEND the Krazy sale we had at San Bernadino and KUT TNT BIKE PART PRICES BY 20%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Man if that ain't a krazy ass Price Reduction i don't know what is. IN ADDITION ANY BIKE PLAQUE ORDERS PLACED AS OF TODAY JUNE 9TH WILL BE SOLD AT 60.00 CHROME PLATED!!!!!! 


ALRIGHT SAM AND FREDDY AND ANY OTHER POTENTIAL CAD ARTIST'S THAT WANT TO MAKE SOME MONEY CONTACT MANDO OR MYSELF FOR TERMS AND CONDITIONS.


----------



## Mr.Brown

Great job!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 10 2009, 08:54 AM~14146695
> *Alright Tony due to the amount of peeps we didn't get a chance to personally talk to in San Bernadino and the fact that we're puttin our money where our mouth is and hookn up the ENTIRE Lowrider Communitty WORLDWIDE with insane product and insane prices Mando has decided to EXTEND the Krazy sale we had at San Bernadino and KUT TNT BIKE PART PRICES BY 20%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Man if that ain't a krazy ass Price Reduction i don't know what is.  IN ADDITION ANY BIKE PLAQUE ORDERS PLACED AS OF TODAY JUNE 9TH WILL BE SOLD AT 60.00 CHROME PLATED!!!!!!
> ALRIGHT SAM AND FREDDY AND ANY OTHER POTENTIAL CAD ARTIST'S THAT WANT TO MAKE SOME MONEY CONTACT MANDO OR MYSELF FOR TERMS AND CONDITIONS.
> *


Word brotha.


----------



## RO-BC

damn thats a steal i should just make up a bunch of diffrent club names and then sell them later lol good special brother johnny today for sure imma call u hopefully ill be able to talk getting more piercings done lol hahahahahaha


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 10 2009, 08:55 PM~14150134
> *damn thats a steal i should just make up a bunch of diffrent club names and then sell them later lol good special brother johnny today for sure imma call u hopefully ill be able to talk getting more piercings done lol hahahahahaha
> *


You need to get one of KrazyKutting's RO belt buckles and do a couple piercings in your head and pin it to the side of your head. That'd be gansta brotha. Car club head piercings :0

You already got a grill for yo teef that would be a bumper for your head :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 10 2009, 12:04 PM~14150242
> *You need to get one of KrazyKutting's RO belt buckles and do a couple piercings in your head and pin it to the side of your head.  That'd be gansta brotha.  Car club head piercings  :0
> 
> You already got a grill for yo teef  that would be a bumper for your head  :biggrin:
> *



Get it surgical done cut his head open and put in a RO sterilize logo, stich over the logo and let it heal so it just shows over the skin, like 3d :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jun 10 2009, 09:09 PM~14150279
> *Get it surgical done cut his head open and put in a RO sterilize logo, stich over the logo and let it heal so it just shows over the skin, like 3d  :0
> *


People have actually done crazy things like that with bearings put into their chins or whatever, crazy :loco: That'd be bad ass to have an RO under the skin though :0


----------



## Raguness

It would have to be made of calcium or some shit like that so it absorbs to the skull. Saw it on ripley's Lizard guy got them put on his head for horns.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jun 11 2009, 01:02 AM~14152339
> *It would have to be made of calcium or some shit like that so it absorbs to the skull.  Saw  it on ripley's Lizard guy got them put on his head for horns.
> *


Yeah I remember that now. Watch out, Taco is crazy enough to do something like that hno: He'd probably be better off doing the head bumper idea rather than something under the skin so he won't have problems when he goes through metal detectors at the airport :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Yo Tonyo. Are you interested in advertising in the new mag? Got a few more spaces left? Contact the homie I Make Metal Art for more details. Would really love to see TNT in there.

Add Rates

$1200.00....TWO PAGE SPREAD

$750.00....FULL PAGE

$550.00....1/2 PAGE

$1000.00....BACK COVER

Website will be up soon. I hope it will show our legitimacy.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 11 2009, 05:14 AM~14154874
> *Yo Tonyo. Are you interested in advertising in the new mag? Got a few more spaces left? Contact the homie I Make Metal Art for more details. Would really love to see TNT in there.
> 
> Add Rates
> 
> $1200.00....TWO PAGE SPREAD
> 
> $750.00....FULL PAGE
> 
> $550.00....1/2 PAGE
> 
> $1000.00....BACK COVER
> 
> Website will be up soon. I hope it will show our legitimacy.
> *


Not this time bro we're focusing on getting more Tshirts and business cards for the Denver show.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 10 2009, 10:28 PM~14155817
> *Not this time bro we're focusing on getting more Tshirts and business cards for the Denver show.
> *


No problem Tony.


----------



## matthew64

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!! TNT AND KRAZYKUTTING.... :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by matthew64_@Jun 12 2009, 05:58 PM~14170035
> *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!! TNT AND KRAZYKUTTING.... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks brotha


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:wave: What's up Tony?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jun 16 2009, 01:40 AM~14197896
> *:wave: What's up Tony?
> *


Whatup Jay


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*HAPPY 16 YAERS ANNIVERSARY TO ME AN WIFEE !*


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 16 2009, 09:47 PM~14207054
> *HAPPY 16 YAERS ANNIVERSARY TO ME AN WIFEE !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey congrats bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 16 2009, 12:42 PM~14207552
> *Hey congrats bro :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS TONY O.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

well tony i guess you guys are stuck witht he damage, now. its been to long to make a claim with ups.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 17 2009, 12:16 AM~14213479
> *well tony i guess you guys are stuck witht he damage, now. its been to long to make a claim with ups.
> *


pics are in johnny's photobuckets...i tired to acces it yesterday to send to you...kept rerouting me...


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:  :nicoderm:


----------



## Str8crazy80

come on tony christmas is gonna git here faster than my bars


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 17 2009, 10:51 PM~14218739
> *come on tony christmas is gonna git here faster than my bars
> *


You're gonna spoil your Christmas present now 

I know brotha I got you. I'll try to send them bars out by Friday. i'll let you know for sure when I send them.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

JOHNNY, WHERE YOU AT??


----------



## charger24

any word on when my parts are gonna be shipped?


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 17 2009, 12:51 PM~14218739
> *come on tony christmas is gonna git here faster than my bars
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 17 2009, 07:13 PM~14222409
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*HAPPY B-DAY TO 66 ROLLERZ ONLY ! *


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 19 2009, 08:32 AM~14231094
> *HAPPY B-DAY TO 66 ROLLERZ ONLY !
> *


have a good one mate


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 19 2009, 01:32 AM~14231094
> *HAPPY B-DAY TO 66 ROLLERZ ONLY !
> *


Happy birthday bro


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jun 19 2009, 06:19 AM~14237307
> *have a good one mate
> *


thanks bro !


----------



## vicmarcos

hey johnny,, i think i'm just gonig to order a new sproket.. ill give u a call monday


----------



## mandoemex

Paulie your bike I got to Clear and then start assemble once parts start comming back from Plater. Hopefully soon I know Johhny still has a few parts left to design and Cut but wanted to see what the Bike would look like first


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 20 2009, 06:03 PM~14249747
> *Paulie your bike I got to Clear and then start assemble once parts start comming back from Plater. Hopefully soon I know Johhny still has a few parts left to design and Cut but wanted to see what the Bike would look like first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LowRider_69

How much are the pendants chromed?


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 17 2009, 07:13 PM~14222409
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## charger24

any word on my parts yet ? its been a month since i gave you my adress :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 20 2009, 07:03 PM~14249747
> *Paulie your bike I got to Clear and then start assemble once parts start comming back from Plater. Hopefully soon I know Johhny still has a few parts left to design and Cut but wanted to see what the Bike would look like first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:tears: :angel: :tears: :angel: 

SPEACHLESS !


----------



## alfaroair

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 22 2009, 11:38 AM~14262476
> *:tears:  :angel:  :tears:  :angel:
> 
> SPEACHLESS !
> *


i enjoy doing this one!!...thanks for the chance to work on this project...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Jun 22 2009, 12:20 PM~14262765
> *i enjoy doing this one!!...thanks for the chance to work on this project...
> *



THANKS FOR HOOKING UP MY WIFES BIKE !


----------



## alfaroair

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 22 2009, 12:53 PM~14263059
> *THANKS FOR HOOKING UP MY WIFES BIKE !
> *


no problem!  :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

what do you guys think of the magazine logo?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Jun 22 2009, 07:49 AM~14258539
> *any word on my parts yet ? its been a month since i gave you my adress :biggrin:
> *


Not yet bro  I'll look into seeing whats taking so long.


Str8crazy80 I'll try to get your bars out this week, I got a box I just have to make sure I pack them good so they are safe in shipping :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*BAD ASS WORK MY bROtherZ *


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Jun 21 2009, 09:49 PM~14258539
> *any word on my parts yet ? its been a month since i gave you my adress :biggrin:
> *


Sorry bout that Xavier, the blame falls on my shoulders. I apologize bout the wait i ship out all ur parts today homie so u should be gettn them real soon. Enjoy and i'm workn on ur clubs pendants as well. :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 23 2009, 12:56 AM~14269980
> *what do you guys think of the magazine logo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


on my side dont really like it needs something more! thats just me thou!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jun 23 2009, 10:56 AM~14269980
> *what do you guys think of the magazine logo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the Sprockets part but the "magazine" part should have some kind of cool font too.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 23 2009, 06:00 PM~14275680
> *I like the Sprockets part but the "magazine" part should have some kind of cool font too.
> *


I would leave it like that but add the outline and maybe some shade. dunno. Maybe tony is right.


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 20 2009, 09:03 PM~14249747
> *Paulie your bike I got to Clear and then start assemble once parts start comming back from Plater. Hopefully soon I know Johhny still has a few parts left to design and Cut but wanted to see what the Bike would look like first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 ssooooooo sweeeeeeeettt-TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos

johnny did u get the pic for my sproket?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 24 2009, 09:37 AM~14280565
> *I would leave it like that but add the outline and maybe some shade. dunno. Maybe tony is right.
> *


Maybe? I KNOW I'm right fool :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 20 2009, 08:03 PM~14249747
> *Paulie your bike I got to Clear and then start assemble once parts start comming back from Plater. Hopefully soon I know Johhny still has a few parts left to design and Cut but wanted to see what the Bike would look like first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



crazy... tough... sweet

all i can say

:biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Jun 27 2009, 01:07 AM~14308765
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those your new biz cards bro? Bad ass design :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## Str8crazy80

i PM'D jonny my address for my pedals


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 27 2009, 11:24 AM~14314189
> *those your new biz cards bro? Bad ass design :thumbsup:
> *


post the tees!!! :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 28 2009, 02:09 AM~14319519
> *post the tees!!! :biggrin:
> *


they will b done soon!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 27 2009, 09:24 AM~14314189
> *those your new biz cards bro? Bad ass design :thumbsup:
> *


nah bro thats something i put together qiuck..just to post


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Jun 29 2009, 12:53 AM~14325523
> *they will b done soon!!!   :biggrin:
> *


those too..tony has a new one i designed :cheesy:


----------



## alfaroair

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 29 2009, 07:19 AM~14327126
> *those too..tony has a new one i designed :cheesy:
> *


  :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 29 2009, 05:19 PM~14327126
> *those too..tony has a new one i designed :cheesy:
> *


I'll post it up tonight


----------



## TonyO

New Tshirts
Coming to a show near you :biggrin:


----------



## charger24

i got my parts today everything better than i expected! thanks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 29 2009, 05:39 PM~14332851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Tshirts
> Coming to a show near you  :biggrin:
> *



yo tony i want a shirt !
member 5 xL 
MY WIFE LARGE 
AN CELIA SMALL !

IF YOU DOM\NT MIND !


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 7 2009, 09:42 AM~13505047
> *These prices will be going up soon so place your orders before they do.
> 
> FORKS (3/16TH" STEEL)  $100.00
> SISSYBARS (3/16TH" STEEL) $90.00
> SPROCKETS (1/8TH" STEEL) $30.00
> HANDLEBARS (3/16TH"STEEL, KNURLED CENTER BAR,WELDED GRIPS,(WELDED GUSSETS WILL BE OPTIONAL) AS WELL AS SETTING H.B. PLATES AT AN ANGLE TO GIVE BUTTERFLY EFFECT, AND YES SAME HIGH QUALITY WELDS) $150.00
> 
> CROWNS (1/8TH" STEEL,WILL BEND AT APPROPRIATE SPEC) $40.00
> STEERING WHEELS (3/16TH" STEEL, WILL BEND AT APPROPRIATE SPEC) $50.00
> PEDALS (1/2" STEEL , WITH WELDED THREADS) $95.00
> WHEEL TRIMS (14GAUGE STEEL) $140.00 FOR SET OF FOUR
> FENDER BRACES (14GAUGE STEEL) $70.00 A PAIR
> AXLE COVERS (14GAUGE STEEL) $80.00 SET OF FOUR
> SEAT POST (1/2" STEEL) $50.00
> SEAT PANS (3/16TH" STEEL, WELDED MOUNTING BRACKET) $90.00
> CRANKS (1/2" KUSTOM DESIGN WELDED ON STOCK CRANK THREAD) $125.00
> TRAINING WHEELS (1/2" STEEL AND RUBBER TIRE AND MOUNTING ARM) $150.00
> TURNTABLES $350.00
> RIMZ (ALUMINUM 3/8TH" THICK) $350.00 FOR SET OF TWO (OTHER STYLES AVAILABLE, DOUBLE STACKED,SPINNERS AND OFFSET BILLET LOOK)
> STEERING TUBES (1/2" STEEL WITH HOLE DRILLED FOR FORK BOLT) $125
> 
> ALL PRICES ARE FOR RAW METAL (PLATING,ENGRAVING,MURALS,POWDERCOATING AND PAINT AVAILABLE ALL IN HOUSE)
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## sweetpea

Tony I want a few of the shrits with the bikes on them. That is bad ass


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sweetpea_@Jun 30 2009, 06:57 PM~14339425
> *Tony I want a few of the shrits with the bikes on them. That is bad ass
> *


You got it Wendy I'll save you a couple. The smallest I'm doing in the new ones is XL. I ordered some big boy ones for the SuperSized peeps out there but I'll order different sizes for Vegas


----------



## Str8crazy80

them shirts are bad ass let me know sompthing cuz i want one, an XL


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 29 2009, 05:39 PM~14332851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Tshirts
> Coming to a show near you  :biggrin:
> *


hmm...........


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Jun 30 2009, 09:34 PM~14340895-->
> 
> 
> 
> them shirts are bad ass let me know sompthing cuz i want one, an XL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes sir
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LocoSoCal_@Jun 30 2009, 10:53 PM~14341588
> *hmm...........
> *


What? you dont like the new design?


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 30 2009, 12:57 PM~14341622
> *Yes sir
> What? you dont like the new design?
> *


honestly ? no , cause ............. thats toooooo simple for the type of work you do , that looks like something back in 1970's , hey its just my two cents , you do some bad ass work  need to set it off way better , remember ........ we in 2009 now :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 30 2009, 11:13 PM~14341780
> *honestly ?  no , cause .............  thats toooooo simple for the type of work you do , that looks like something back in 1970's , hey its just my two cents , you do some bad ass work    need to set it off way better , remember ........  we in 2009 now  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah but like I was sayin this is the toned down whiteboy version. I'll probably do a bad ass shirt for Vegas or maybe next year.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 30 2009, 04:00 PM~14342180
> *Yeah but like I was sayin this is the toned down whiteboy version.  I'll probably do a bad ass shirt for Vegas or maybe next year.
> *


you say that like "whiteboys" are gonna be buying it. youre making a shirt to promote your business. not a clothing line called TNT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 1 2009, 12:01 AM~14342190
> *you say that like "whiteboys" are gonna be buying it.  youre making a shirt to promote your business.  not a clothing line called TNT
> *


Yeah but this is a giveaway shirt. The first one I came out with was nice and all but it was more of a shop shirt. I wanted to come out with something people would wear more often.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 30 2009, 04:00 PM~14342180
> *Yeah but like I was sayin this is the toned down whiteboy version.  I'll probably do a bad ass shirt for Vegas or maybe next year.
> *


SAVE ME ONE 2x


----------



## show-bound

pming your self again....keep all your bullchit in off topic...


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 29 2009, 04:39 PM~14332851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Tshirts
> Coming to a show near you  :biggrin:
> *


i want one xl :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 1 2009, 12:20 AM~14347637
> *i want one xl :biggrin:
> *


the 4X ARE HUGE!!!! the ones i ordered anyhow..


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 30 2009, 02:01 PM~14342190
> *you say that like "whiteboys" are gonna be buying it.  youre making a shirt to promote your business.  not a clothing line called TNT
> *


you know you want one danny, lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 1 2009, 03:18 AM~14348806
> *you know you want one danny, lol
> *


only 1/2 white fool!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 1 2009, 05:40 PM~14349831
> *only 1/2 white fool!!!
> *


You know you'll be the first one in line to get one. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 1 2009, 09:58 AM~14349976
> *You know you'll be the first one in line to get one.  :biggrin:
> *


nah. watch


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 30 2009, 09:34 PM~14340895
> *them shirts are bad ass let me know sompthing cuz i want one, an XL
> *


Your handlebars are being shipped today.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 2 2009, 06:55 AM~14360567
> *Your handlebars are being shipped today.
> *


NO WAY? FINALLY?


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 29 2009, 05:39 PM~14332851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Tshirts
> Coming to a show near you  :biggrin:
> *


Put me down 4 1 XL TonyO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*HAPPY 4TH OF JULY bROtherZ !*


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## KrazyKutting

What up Tony, hey man sorry i've been unavailable i've been KRRRAAAZZZYYY busy CADDING,KUTTN and managing the shop. Should get a little easier now that we've hired two more guys in the shop one Fabian to kut on the waterjet and another Eric to bodywork,color sand,buff cars. N Roger, Bebe's and Mando's skillz are just gettn sicker. Alright Tony i don't have as much time to get on Layitlow cause of all the projects we're gettn ready for Vegas from Cars to Bikes so PLEASE help me by postin pics on here for me. I gave u my Photobucket accounts so u can do that and let peeps check out the PARTS THAT WE'RE BANGIN OUT ALL DAY EVERYDAY.


----------



## KrazyKutting




----------



## KrazyKutting

THIS IS WHY I'M TOO BUSY TONY. AND WAIT TILL U SEE THE BIKE PARTS I DESIGNED FOR THE LAKER BIKE, PAULIES BIKE, UR BIKE AND THREE OTHER FULL BUILDS.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 5 2009, 02:22 PM~14385653
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHY I'M TOO BUSY TONY. AND WAIT TILL U SEE THE BIKE PARTS I DESIGNED FOR THE LAKER BIKE, PAULIES BIKE, UR BIKE AND THREE OTHER FULL BUILDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HEY JOHNNY !

I HOPE YOU HAD A GOOD 4TH OF JULY !


----------



## KrazyKutting

Oh yeah sorry Tony i almost forgot, PLEEEEAAASSSEE dont post up 6pictures of the same part up,lol . Just one is enough T.O. we got so many parts ur gonna have a field day in our photobucket account. I'm gonna just take one big ass group pic from now on cause i don't have time to take pics of everysingle thing I cut. Laters homie.


----------



## alfaroair

daam!! homie nice work carnal!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD GUYS!!!!~!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jul 6 2009, 11:00 PM~14393673
> *:thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD GUYS!!!!~!
> *


Thanks brotha


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

SUP JOHNNY AN TONY O. 
ITS YOUR bROther !


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Jul 7 2009, 07:02 PM~14401633
> *SUP JOHNNY AN TONY O.
> ITS YOUR bROther !
> *


Whats up :wave:


----------



## azteca de oro

Johnny when u sending my parts for the rims. I need the parts asp.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

> Q-VO Johnny :biggrin: Those look like my parts :0
> When's the delivery date?
> Parts look sick carnal:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 7 2009, 09:05 AM~14401653
> *Whats up :wave:
> *



how's the angel bike coming out !


----------



## RO-BC

i got a crap on deck that'll choke a donkey lol just thought i randomly say that lol sup people tonyo see u at wego broskie


----------



## TonyO

*Status report:*


Paulie: Your handlebars are going to be triple stacked and 3-toned

We're going to use these cups for your bike:


















Your forks are being muraled and your sprocket is being engraved
___________________________________________________________________

Lakers bike: Rims are being fabricated right now. Look at te cut outs we did for the centers that will be engraved with the MVP for each championship they won:










We're working on the handlebars right now. The forks have been cut already, we're working on the continental kit

____________________________________________________________________

Juan and Richie Estillo CC:

Your parts will be cut this weekend

____________________________________________________________________

LoCoSoCal:

Your parts are being cut this weekend


----------



## TonyO

Texas Trike: Your steering wheel:


----------



## TonyO

AMB1800:

Your badge is finally going to be shipped out next week I need you to PM me your address


----------



## TonyO

Aztec de Oro your wheel trims:


----------



## TonyO

This is what I'm doing this weekend guys. I'm working inside the TNT/Karzicon office and shop


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

Those wheel trims look bad, imagine when its done


----------



## TonyO

Here at TNT we're always developing new and inovative ways on how we can improve parts. Well we've done again with these mirrors. The "mirror" part is actually a piece of mirrored stainless steel so you don't have to worry about breaking it. The piece is cut and recessed inside the custom fabricated mirror. Take a look:



































Prices haven't been set for these yet.


----------



## TonyO

LoCoSoCal your pedals are on the right:










The other pedals are for sale for anyone who wants to buy them


----------



## syked1

there are no pix there


----------



## TonyO

Yeah I'm organizing photobucket I'll fix it later. I'm working on a CAD right now. I'll fix the pics by tonight.


----------



## TonyO

Team TNT/Karzicon where we don't fake it we just make it.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Sure is nice having 60,000 P.S.I of water and sand being delivered through a .04diameter tip thats CNC'd to ensure that Karzicon always delivers it's Growing customer base's requests. Here's OUR WATERJET kutting through 1.5" Aluminum LIKE BUTTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
























PENDANTS FOR DISTURBING THE STREETZ, THANKS FOR THE ORDER FELLAS. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

Hey, Tony did you git my txt. I got my bars but the neck yall made makes it to tall? Ill try and git you pictures up tonight when I git off work


----------



## TonyO

Here's more parts we cut today:


----------



## TonyO

Pirate Bike's new Seat post made out of 1.5" thick aluminum:


























Pirate bike's new wheels:


----------



## TonyO

Working on the CAD for Pirate Bike's new wheels. Its nice to have the hookup when you can CAD and cut on the spot


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> *Status report:*
> Paulie: Your handlebars are going to be triple stacked and 3-toned
> 
> We're going to use these cups for your bike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your forks are being muraled and your sprocket is being engraved
> CANT SEE THE PICTURES !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

MY ANGEL BIKE DIDNT MAKE IT TO DENVER !


----------



## INKEDCITY

Hey Tony This is your film for the new shirt design. 

It will be printed using the new aluminum shirt boards Krazy Kutting did for us.


----------



## KrazyKutting

Handlebars


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Jul 13 2009, 07:21 PM~14461617
> *Hey Tony This is your film for the new shirt design.
> 
> It will be printed using the new aluminum shirt boards Krazy Kutting did for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Jul 14 2009, 03:21 AM~14461617
> *Hey Tony This is your film for the new shirt design.
> 
> It will be printed using the new aluminum shirt boards Krazy Kutting did for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's cool brotha


----------



## TonyO

*New Price List for 09. 

UPDATE: THESE PRICES ARE ONLY FOR MILD TRIBAL DESIGNS, ANYTHING INVOLVING INTRICATE DETAIL WILL BE SLIGHTLY MORE DEPENDING ON DESIGN, IF ITS DOUBLE OR TRIPLE STACKED, ETC

FORKS (3/16TH" STEEL) $100.00
SISSYBARS (3/16TH" STEEL) $90.00
SPROCKETS (1/8TH" STEEL) $30.00
HANDLEBARS (3/16TH"STEEL, KNURLED CENTER BAR,WELDED GRIPS,(WELDED GUSSETS WILL BE OPTIONAL) AS WELL AS SETTING H.B. PLATES AT AN ANGLE TO GIVE BUTTERFLY EFFECT, AND YES SAME HIGH QUALITY WELDS) $150.00

CROWNS (1/8TH" STEEL,WILL BEND AT APPROPRIATE SPEC) $40.00
STEERING WHEELS (3/16TH" STEEL, WILL BEND AT APPROPRIATE SPEC) $50.00
PEDALS (1/2" STEEL , WITH WELDED THREADS) $95.00
WHEEL TRIMS (14GAUGE STEEL) $140.00 FOR SET OF FOUR
FENDER BRACES (14GAUGE STEEL) $70.00 A PAIR
AXLE COVERS (14GAUGE STEEL) $80.00 SET OF FOUR
SEAT POST (1/2" STEEL) $50.00
SEAT PANS (3/16TH" STEEL, WELDED MOUNTING BRACKET) $90.00
CRANKS (1/2" KUSTOM DESIGN WELDED ON STOCK CRANK THREAD) $125.00
TRAINING WHEELS (1/2" STEEL AND RUBBER TIRE AND MOUNTING ARM) $150.00
TURNTABLES $350.00
RIMZ (ALUMINUM 3/8TH" THICK) $350.00 FOR SET OF TWO (OTHER STYLES AVAILABLE, DOUBLE STACKED,SPINNERS AND OFFSET BILLET LOOK)
MIRRORS $50.00 EACH FOR BILLET STYLE

ALL PRICES ARE FOR RAW METAL (PLATING,ENGRAVING,MURALS,POWDERCOATING AND PAINT AVAILABLE ALL IN HOUSE AT KARZICON)

TNT WILL BE OFFERING MOLDED KUSTOM KUT FRAMES, PLATING, ENGRAVING, MURALS AND PAINT. PRICING WILL VARY ON AMOUNT OF DETAIL AND PARTICULAR SPECS .

*


----------



## KrazyKutting

Alright Karzicon is jumpin as always with krazy work, from Plaques 4new orders today that i have to cad and kut OUR WATERJET, to metal fabrication a arms, suspension parts from scratch, billet parts on OUR cnc Haas, bodywork n paint to kustom bad ass bike parts that no other fabricator or cutter has done. This is a Goose Neck for our partner Tony at TNT, it's kut from 1/2"steel n designed in house and fabricated n house obviously (no askn for favors to weld something when u have 4bad ass fabricators in house) .

Look closely at the detail and the molded welds that u cant even see on the metal!!!
KARZICON WE DON'T FAKE IT WE JUST MAKE IT!!!!!!








ATTENTION TO DETAIL LIKE RECESSING THE HOLE FOR THE HEX BOLT








INVISIBLE WELD MARKS :0 NO CHEESY ASS WELDS HERE,LOL








BOLT DESIGNED TO GO THROUGH THE GOOSENECK AND YES EVERYTHING WILL BE FULLY ENGRAVED AN 2TONED INCLUDNG THE BODY AND HEAD OF BOLT.








KARZICON CAN HANDLE ANY I MEAN ANY METAL APPLICATION U GUYS THROW AT US, NOT JUST FLAT KUTTING. :biggrin:

TNT TTMFT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

good lookin out guys


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Jul 13 2009, 07:21 PM~14461617
> *Hey Tony This is your film for the new shirt design.
> 
> It will be printed using the new aluminum shirt boards Krazy Kutting did for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Damn, I want one of theeese :yes:


----------



## AMB1800

yow TonyO your pm box is full :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jul 17 2009, 04:25 PM~14501396
> *yow TonyO your pm box is full  :biggrin:
> *


its cleaned out now


----------



## AMB1800

pm sent


----------



## sureñosbluez

BAD ASS WORK


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 19 2009, 06:48 PM~14520069
> *BAD ASS WORK
> *


X 2


----------



## KrazyKutting

The Amount of Krazy ass work u guys have been witnessing being BANGED out of Karzicon is a DIRECT RESULT of our LayitLow familia that is the wind behind our backs!!!!! well that wind is turning into a damm Hurricane and we just want to say thanks to ALL our customers that are ensuring that theee premier Lowriding Kutting Company known as KARZICON!!!! continues to SMASH on the entire "GAME" and won't stop doing what we're doing.........even when i want to take a break i just can't, i really do love what i'm doing and have something inside of me that pushes me to work harder and harder. Case n Point Mando told me to take the weekend off n chill i just couldn't so here's a result of Plaques i cut out for our BAD ASS customers that we cherish!!!!! THANK YOU GUYS

FRESH WORK AS ALWAYS!!!! N THANKS TO OUR CUSTOMERS FOR THE NEW ORDERS I JUST CLOSED THIS MORNING!!

Charlie "Supremacy" in Hawaii thanks brother for ur 6plaque fully Engraved plaques, we're 2toning 4of them and chroming 2 all engraved. :0 :biggrin: 

Curt Hall "Lords of Illusions" in Atlanta (dirty south) big thanks for ur 2plaque order, its IMPRESSIVE when we get orders from Layitlow that are from peeps that have never met us and considering that THEY BUNCHED UP ALL THE MANUFACTURES ON "OTHER ITEMS"...... I LOVE IT!!!!! :biggrin: 

Chris "Eminence" from San Jo thanks for the order 2plaques for ur Inland Empire club and yes ur pendants will go out together. :biggrin: 

Juan "Riding Low" in Santa Barbara gracias carnal for ur 2bike plaques, bad ass tribal design....big fan of them designs. :biggrin: 

Graigg "G-Money" in MO thanks for u klean ass single plaque order. :biggrin: 

Nesario "Uniques" thanks for ur BIKE Plaques order. :biggrin: 

Lorenzo "Authentiks" Inland Empire big thanks for ur 5plaque order. :biggrin: 

Erika "Kings" Dallas TEXAS thanks for ur repeat order as well :biggrin: 

James "Just Cruisin" thanks for ur fully engraved 2tone pendant order .

Rick Lara "Desert Dreams" VERY special thanks to u homie for driving down from BLYTHE to our shops and spendin Sat afternoon here while i CADED ur originall CAST plaque in front of guys in 45MIN :0 :biggrin: n kut out ur plaque right after.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

What's up TonyO? Any word on the rest of the parts?


----------



## kidlow

I have a lowrider bike that i want to get info on joining a club or selling. can any one help?


----------



## RO-BC

tony call me or have johnny call me i dont have his number i gots a new one 818-859-9890


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 21 2009, 10:59 AM~14537985
> *tony call me or have johnny call me i dont have his number i gots a new one 818-859-9890
> *



it's my daughterz birthday taco , 
we'll see you in san bernardino !


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 22 2009, 09:46 PM~14549940
> *it's my daughterz birthday taco ,
> we'll see you in san bernardino !
> *



Tell her Team TNT and Karzicon say happy birthday :wave:


----------



## RO-BC

u going this weekend tony


----------



## RO-BC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYSYipouABI


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 23 2009, 08:59 AM~14557043
> *u going this weekend tony
> *


Nope trying to get things ready for Vegas right now.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:wave:


----------



## vicmarcos

johnny let me know if u got the pics i emailed u...


----------



## TonyO

AMB1800 your badge is done and will ship this week:











Cadillac Jay I will get your shirts to you this week send me a text when you're in town.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 26 2009, 01:57 AM~14583450
> *AMB1800 your badge is done and will ship this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cadillac Jay I will get your shirts to you this week send me a text when you're in town.
> *


 :thumbsup: Cool i'll hit you up today!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Paulie how do you like your handlebars so far? :biggrin: 











Crosses engraved on the tips of the handlebar grips


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 28 2009, 06:34 PM~14609078
> *Paulie how do you like your handlebars so far? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crosses engraved on the tips of the handlebar grips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are nice


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

WHAT'S UP TONYO :biggrin: HEY BRO, ANYWORD ON THE CROWN AND STEERING WHEEL?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jul 30 2009, 04:16 AM~14620739
> *WHAT'S UP TONYO :biggrin:  HEY BRO, ANYWORD ON THE CROWN AND STEERING WHEEL?
> *


They were cut a couple weekends ago bro, hit up Krazykutting they're probably getting chromed right now.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 29 2009, 06:26 PM~14620839
> *They were cut a couple weekends ago bro, hit up Krazykutting they're probably getting chromed right now.
> *


THANKS TONYO :biggrin: :biggrin: 
TIGHT JOB ON ALL THE PARTS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 28 2009, 05:34 PM~14609078
> *Paulie how do you like your handlebars so far? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crosses engraved on the tips of the handlebar grips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Insane!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jul 29 2009, 06:40 PM~14621036
> *Insane!!!!!!!!
> *



THANKS BRO !

I CANT WAIT TILL MY WIFES BIKE IS ALL DONE !


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 29 2009, 09:26 PM~14623531
> *THANKS BRO !
> 
> I CANT WAIT TILL MY WIFES BIKE IS ALL DONE !
> *


i cant wait till its done too cause your bike has a spot waiting for it in sprockets magazine!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jul 29 2009, 11:26 PM~14624013
> *i cant wait till its done too cause your bike has a spot waiting for it in sprockets magazine!
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Jul 30 2009, 09:26 AM~14624013
> *i cant wait till its done too cause your bike has a spot waiting for it in sprockets magazine!
> *


Every bike TNT touches is worthy of a photoshoot


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 30 2009, 12:00 AM~14624432
> *Every bike TNT touches is worthy of a photoshoot
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos

ya i want my son's bike in a photo shot..


----------



## RO-BC

im the gy to talk to then lol


----------



## RO-BC

tony u need a mscot for yourself too bro this ones mine imagine ill get this tatted on me forsure lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 31 2009, 06:24 AM~14633058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tony u need a mscot for yourself too bro this ones mine imagine ill get this tatted on me forsure lol
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 30 2009, 07:24 PM~14633058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tony u need a mscot for yourself too bro this ones mine imagine ill get this tatted on me forsure lol
> *


My grandma makes the best tacos on the planet! I'm diggin the logo tho!


----------



## TonyO

Bid on a set of TNT pedals available on Ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=200368709056

Item number: 200368709056


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 30 2009, 03:00 AM~14624432
> *Every bike TNT touches is worthy of a photoshoot
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 30 2009, 10:33 PM~14633177
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0


> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 30 2009, 01:00 AM~14624432
> *Every bike TNT touches is worthy of a photoshoot
> *


i got a lil 12 inch :0


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 31 2009, 01:37 AM~14635732
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yup thats tony alright fuck yeah tat that shit up lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 31 2009, 11:03 PM~14639215
> *yup thats tony alright fuck yeah tat that shit up lol
> *


That's it I'm changing the name to TNJ :angry:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 31 2009, 01:03 PM~14639215
> *yup thats tony alright fuck yeah tat that shit up lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 30 2009, 09:19 PM~14633788
> *Bid on a set of TNT pedals available on Ebay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=200368709056
> 
> Item number: 200368709056
> *



:twak: 
Take the reserve off! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Aug 1 2009, 02:58 AM~14641398
> *:twak:
> Take the reserve off!  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Homie don't play that :twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider

errrrrrrrrrrr 

Ize hate reserve


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 30 2009, 01:00 AM~14624432
> *Every bike TNT touches is worthy of a photoshoot
> *


yes sir!!!

hey, let me know when your not to busy i wanna git some more things cut, also checkin in on my pedals


----------



## TonyO

*New Price List for 09. 

UPDATE: THESE PRICES ARE ONLY FOR MILD TRIBAL DESIGNS, ANYTHING INVOLVING INTRICATE DETAIL WILL BE SLIGHTLY MORE DEPENDING ON DESIGN, IF ITS DOUBLE OR TRIPLE STACKED, ETC

FORKS (3/16" STEEL) $100.00
SISSYBARS (3/16" STEEL) $90.00
SPROCKETS (1/8" STEEL) $40.00
HANDLEBARS (3/16"STEEL, KNURLED CENTER BAR,WELDED GRIPS,(WELDED GUSSETS WILL BE OPTIONAL) AS WELL AS SETTING H.B. PLATES AT AN ANGLE TO GIVE BUTTERFLY EFFECT, AND YES SAME HIGH QUALITY WELDS) $150.00

CROWNS (1/8TH" STEEL,WILL BEND AT APPROPRIATE SPEC) $40.00
STEERING WHEELS (3/16TH" STEEL, WILL BEND AT APPROPRIATE SPEC) $50.00
PEDALS (1/2" STEEL , WITH WELDED THREADS) $95.00
WHEEL TRIMS (14GAUGE STEEL) $140.00 FOR SET OF FOUR
FENDER BRACES (14GAUGE STEEL) $70.00 A PAIR
AXLE COVERS (14GAUGE STEEL) $80.00 SET OF FOUR
SEAT POST (1/2" STEEL) $50.00
SEAT PANS (3/16" STEEL, WELDED MOUNTING BRACKET) $90.00
CRANKS (1/2" KUSTOM DESIGN WELDED ON STOCK CRANK THREAD) $125.00
TRAINING WHEELS (1/2" STEEL AND RUBBER TIRE AND MOUNTING ARM) $150.00
TURNTABLES $350.00
RIMZ (ALUMINUM 3/8" THICK) $350.00 FOR SET OF TWO (OTHER STYLES AVAILABLE, DOUBLE STACKED,SPINNERS AND OFFSET BILLET LOOK)
MIRRORS $50.00 EACH FOR BILLET STYLE
Fenders $250 with design $175 for blanks with molded side


ALL PRICES ARE FOR RAW METAL (PLATING,ENGRAVING,MURALS,POWDERCOATING AND PAINT AVAILABLE ALL IN HOUSE AT KARZICON)

TNT ALSO OFFERS MOLDED KUSTOM KUT FRAMES, PLATING, ENGRAVING, MURALS AND PAINT. PRICING WILL VARY ON AMOUNT OF DETAIL AND PARTICULAR SPECS .

*


----------



## KrazyKutting

Again fellas n gals we're not in business to only make parts for certain clubs or people........ WE'RE IN BUSINESS TO MAKE BUSINESS DEALS WITH EVERYONE!!!!!! SO I JUST WANTED TO TAKE A LIL TIME TO EMPHASIS THAT AND LET U GUYS KNOW THAT WE'RE GONNA BE TURNING UP THE HEAT ON OTHER MANUFACTURES/BUILDERS BUSINESS PRACTICES AND WE'RE DEVELOPING CONSTANT IDEAS AND PARTS TO OFFER THEM AT AFFORDABLE PRICES TO LET U GUYS BATTLE IT OUT FOR TOP HONORS OR JUST SO U LIKE LOOKN AT UR ARTWORK SITTN PRETTY IN THE SUN AT SHOWS!!! 
WE'VE ONLY BEEN IN BUSINESS A YEAR AND ARE CONSTANTLY CHURNING OUT WORK ON HEAVY HITTER PROJECTS FROM CARS,TRUCK TO BIKES SO GIVE US TIME WE'LL KEEP GETTN BETTER...... WE DEVELOPED OUR OWN PARTS TO REPLACE THE AXLES ON RIMS, THE BUSHINGS INSIDE THE SLEEVE IS MADE OF BRASS AS U GUYS KNOW MINIMIZES FRICTION AND ENSURES SMOOTH ROTATION OF AXLE INSIDE SLEEVE, PLEASE COME CHECK THEM OUT AT ANY SHOW THAT TNT IS PRESENT AT WE WILL BE TRAVELING WITH AT LEAST 3SETS OF RIMS ALWAYS TO SELL AT SHOWS. NO SET OF RIMS WILL EVER BE ALIKE!!!!


----------



## vicmarcos

hows my little sproket coming along ..........im sure by now its off to the engraver... let me know :biggrin: post up some pics of it....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 2 2009, 11:44 AM~14650755
> *yes sir!!!
> 
> hey, let me know when your not to busy i wanna git some more things cut, also checkin in on my pedals
> *


Pedals are done bro:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Aug 3 2009, 07:38 PM~14665163
> *hows my little sproket coming along ..........im sure by now its off to the engraver... let me know :biggrin:  post up some pics of it....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 3 2009, 07:33 PM~14663837
> *Again fellas n gals we're not in business to only make parts for certain clubs or people........ WE'RE IN BUSINESS TO MAKE BUSINESS DEALS WITH EVERYONE!!!!!! SO I JUST WANTED TO TAKE A LIL TIME TO EMPHASIS THAT AND LET U GUYS KNOW THAT WE'RE GONNA BE TURNING UP THE HEAT ON OTHER MANUFACTURES/BUILDERS BUSINESS PRACTICES AND WE'RE DEVELOPING CONSTANT IDEAS AND PARTS TO OFFER THEM AT AFFORDABLE PRICES TO LET U GUYS BATTLE IT OUT FOR TOP HONORS OR JUST SO U LIKE LOOKN AT UR ARTWORK SITTN PRETTY IN THE SUN AT SHOWS!!!
> WE'VE ONLY BEEN IN BUSINESS A YEAR AND ARE CONSTANTLY CHURNING OUT WORK ON HEAVY HITTER PROJECTS FROM CARS,TRUCK TO BIKES SO GIVE US TIME WE'LL KEEP GETTN BETTER...... WE DEVELOPED OUR OWN PARTS TO REPLACE THE AXLES ON RIMS, THE BUSHINGS INSIDE THE SLEEVE IS MADE OF BRASS AS U GUYS KNOW MINIMIZES FRICTION AND ENSURES SMOOTH ROTATION OF AXLE INSIDE SLEEVE, PLEASE COME CHECK THEM OUT AT ANY SHOW THAT TNT IS PRESENT AT WE WILL BE TRAVELING WITH AT LEAST 3SETS OF RIMS ALWAYS TO SELL AT SHOWS. NO SET OF RIMS WILL EVER BE ALIKE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammit. now i want some :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 5 2009, 07:13 AM~14677696
> *dammit.  now i want some :angry:
> *


We can do them for your 12" bike  $175 raw for 12" rims  You're better off having us chrome and engrave them out here since chromers charge so much out in TX


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 4 2009, 11:26 PM~14677838
> *We can do them for your 12" bike   $175 raw for 12" rims    You're better off having us chrome and engrave them out here since chromers charge so much out in TX
> *


sounds good. but might want 2 sets, (12&20). but cant spend any cash right now :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 5 2009, 08:10 AM~14678484
> *sounds good.  but might want 2 sets, (12&20).  but cant spend any cash right now :angry:
> *


Let me know when you're ready we ain't going nowhere


----------



## regalicious




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

i need some shit for the lac for vegas  are you guys pretty booked or is it good to place an order and have it done b4 vegas?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 5 2009, 10:59 AM~14679751
> *i need some shit for the lac for vegas   are you guys pretty booked or is it good to place an order and have it done b4 vegas?
> *


What you need bro? Pay up front and you'll have it by Vegas. It would be to your advantage to go through us if you want it chromed and engraved because we have a 1 week turnaround time on plating and about 1 to 2 week turnaround on engraving right now.


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 5 2009, 06:56 AM~14680665
> *What you need bro?  Pay up front and you'll have it by Vegas.  It would be to your advantage to go through us if you want it chromed and engraved because we have a 1 week turnaround time on plating and about 1 to 2 week turnaround on engraving right now.
> *


wow thats fast.... :0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

YO FELLAS !

HOW IS MY ANGEL BIKE COMING A LONG ?

AINT HEARD ABOUT IT IN A WHILE !


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 5 2009, 07:50 PM~14682086
> *YO FELLAS !
> 
> HOW IS MY ANGEL BIKE COMING A LONG ?
> 
> AINT HEARD ABOUT IT IN A WHILE !
> *


Its all coming together brother. Look at the heart bolt on inserts for your handlebars. The edges were candy red powder coated


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 5 2009, 06:56 AM~14680665
> *What you need bro?  Pay up front and you'll have it by Vegas.  It would be to your advantage to go through us if you want it chromed and engraved because we have a 1 week turnaround time on plating and about 1 to 2 week turnaround on engraving right now.
> *


going to want gold though. how long is that?


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 5 2009, 06:56 AM~14680665
> *What you need bro?  Pay up front and you'll have it by Vegas.  It would be to your advantage to go through us if you want it chromed and engraved because we have a 1 week turnaround time on plating and about 1 to 2 week turnaround on engraving right now.
> *


i paid up front for my sproket is it done or still getting cut out???let me know its probley getting engraved right now.... hu??


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL+Aug 5 2009, 08:20 PM~14682460-->
> 
> 
> 
> going to want gold though. how long is that?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same amount of time for gold or chrome. Two tone might be a little longer but turnaround times have been good.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vicmarcos_@Aug 5 2009, 08:22 PM~14682485
> *i paid up front for my sproket  is it done or still getting cut out???let me know  its probley getting engraved right now.... hu??
> *


So many things going on right now bro :around: I know its in the works I just dont know what stage its at :dunno:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 5 2009, 10:31 AM~14682619
> *Same amount of time for gold or chrome.  Two tone might be a little longer but turnaround times have been good.
> So many things going on right now bro :around:  I know its in the works I just dont know what stage its at :dunno:
> *


so i should have it in less than three weeks :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Aug 5 2009, 08:35 PM~14682661
> *so i should have it in less than three weeks :thumbsup:
> *


Somewhere around there. :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 4 2009, 09:13 PM~14677696
> *dammit.  now i want some :angry:
> *


haha go ahead big baller


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 5 2009, 02:23 PM~14683800
> *haha go ahead big baller
> *


no job = no spending cash. bills only. cant break into my reserves :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 5 2009, 06:38 PM~14686193
> *no job = no spending cash.  bills only.  cant break into my reserves :angry:
> *


you lost your job too? :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 5 2009, 06:41 PM~14686219
> *you lost your job too? :angry:
> *


2 weeks ago today.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 5 2009, 06:43 PM~14686247
> *2 weeks ago today.
> *


  keep your head up


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 5 2009, 06:58 PM~14686382
> *  keep your head up
> *


im good. just chillin, waiting for the right one to come along, not just jumping to the first thing that comes my way


----------



## 817Lowrider

Already


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Aug 6 2009, 02:38 AM~14686193-->
> 
> 
> 
> no job = no spending cash.  bills only.  cant break into my reserves :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 02:41 AM~14686219
> *you lost your job too? :angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 02:43 AM~14686247
> *2 weeks ago today.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 02:58 AM~14686382
> *  keep your head up
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 03:24 AM~14686639
> *im good.  just chillin, waiting for the right one to come along, not just jumping to the first thing that comes my way
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Aug 6 2009, 03:43 AM~14686789
> *Already
> *



Take your little social hour chit chat to another topic :buttkick:

Damn window shoppers :nosad:

:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 5 2009, 11:44 PM~14689470
> *Take your little social hour chit chat to another topic :buttkick:
> 
> Damn window shoppers :nosad:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


thought you would like to have people chatting in your topic.



and i aint no window shopper, never given you a dime.  and i got TNT parts


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 6 2009, 07:47 AM~14689487
> *thought you would like to have people chatting in your topic.
> and i aint no window shopper, never given you a dime.  and i got TNT parts
> *


Thats cuz we traded work, good deal on both ends of that trade :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 5 2009, 11:47 PM~14689492
> *Thats cuz we traded work, good deal on both ends of that trade :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## vicmarcos

So many things going on right now bro :around: I know its in the works I just dont know what stage its at :dunno:
[/quote]
was wondering tony if u had a chance to look into that sproket of mine???just kinda wondering what it looks like?? get back at me homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> So many things going on right now bro :around: I know its in the works I just dont know what stage its at :dunno:


was wondering tony if u had a chance to look into that sproket of mine???just kinda wondering what it looks like?? get back at me homie :thumbsup:
[/quote]

You gotta PM KrazyKutting bro I'm not at the shop.


----------



## vicmarcos

> was wondering tony if u had a chance to look into that sproket of mine???just kinda wondering what it looks like?? get back at me homie :thumbsup:


You gotta PM KrazyKutting bro I'm not at the shop. 
[/quote]
pm sent


----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 4 2009, 08:26 PM~14677838
> *We can do them for your 12" bike   $175 raw for 12" rims    You're better off having us chrome and engrave them out here since chromers charge so much out in TX
> *


$175 for 12" rims rite? so how much for matching training wheels too? finnished plating two tone and engraving? pm me! thanks tony!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 8 2009, 07:55 AM~14708474
> *$175 for 12" rims rite? so how much for matching training wheels too? finnished plating two tone and engraving? pm me! thanks tony!
> *


We haven't priced training wheels yet I'll have to get back at you with the price on that and for plating and engraving on 12" rims.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 5 2009, 11:44 PM~14689470
> *Take your little social hour chit chat to another topic :buttkick:
> 
> Damn window shoppers :nosad:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


shut up butt head


----------



## Str8crazy80

THANKS AGAIN JONNY, I GOT MY PLAQUE YESTERDAY WHILE I WAS AT WORK AND SAW IT WHEN I GOT HOME :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 11 2009, 05:10 PM~14445119
> *Sure is nice having 60,000 P.S.I of water and sand being delivered through a .04diameter tip thats CNC'd to ensure that Karzicon always delivers it's Growing customer base's requests. Here's OUR WATERJET kutting through 1.5" Aluminum LIKE BUTTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENDANTS FOR DISTURBING THE STREETZ, THANKS FOR THE ORDER FELLAS.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This looks AWESOME!! :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 11 2009, 09:02 PM~14735731
> *THANKS AGAIN JONNY, I GOT MY PLAQUE YESTERDAY WHILE I WAS AT WORK AND SAW IT WHEN I GOT HOME :thumbsup:
> *


I was there when he cut it that day, the machine cut it out smooth as silk. Its cool watching the design being cut in front of your eyes


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2009, 12:23 PM~14736455
> *I was there when he cut it that day, the machine cut it out smooth as silk.  Its cool watching the design being cut in front of your eyes
> *


wow :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ

3piece handle bars TNT made. 










Tony, this pic would of came out good if you could hold still! LOL Jk homie. Your guys do some badass work!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

DAM THOSE HANDLEBARS ARE NICE!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Here is a pic I took for the homie!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 11 2009, 07:43 PM~14741733
> *3piece handle bars TNT made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony, this pic would of came out good if you could hold still! LOL Jk homie. Your guys do some badass work!
> *


Here is the pic you requested tony!

Notice the candy red powder coat around the heart, triple plating! Wow! First ever on a Lowrider bike!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 11 2009, 08:20 PM~14742281
> *Here is a pic I took for the homie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a sic pic big mando!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 12 2009, 08:26 AM~14743157
> *Here is the pic you requested tony!
> 
> Notice the candy red powder coat around the heart, triple plating! Wow! First ever on a Lowrider bike!
> *


Thanks guys. I just wanted to show people the next level of parts. When you get to our platinum line the sky is the limit. 

People also need to understand these handlebars are not your typical $150 set. We're offering things to people who want double, triple, quadruple stacked parts with crazy ass new and innovative triple plating. This is the kandy and chrome of the future brought to you exclusively by TNT and KrazyKutting. No other shop out there is doing what we do. CAN they do it and figure it out? Yes I'm sure but then you get into pricing issues.


----------



## TonyO

*New Price List for 09. 

UPDATE: THESE PRICES ARE ONLY FOR MILD TRIBAL DESIGNS, ANYTHING INVOLVING INTRICATE DETAIL WILL BE SLIGHTLY MORE DEPENDING ON DESIGN, IF ITS DOUBLE OR TRIPLE STACKED, ETC

FORKS (3/16" STEEL) $100.00
SISSYBARS (3/16" STEEL) $90.00
SPROCKETS (1/8" STEEL) $40.00
HANDLEBARS (3/16"STEEL, KNURLED CENTER BAR,WELDED GRIPS,(WELDED GUSSETS WILL BE OPTIONAL) AS WELL AS SETTING H.B. PLATES AT AN ANGLE TO GIVE BUTTERFLY EFFECT, AND YES SAME HIGH QUALITY WELDS) $150.00

CROWNS (1/8TH" STEEL,WILL BEND AT APPROPRIATE SPEC) $40.00
STEERING WHEELS (3/16TH" STEEL, WILL BEND AT APPROPRIATE SPEC) $50.00
PEDALS (1/2" STEEL , WITH WELDED THREADS) $95.00
WHEEL TRIMS (14GAUGE STEEL) $140.00 FOR SET OF FOUR
FENDER BRACES (14GAUGE STEEL) $70.00 A PAIR
AXLE COVERS (14GAUGE STEEL) $80.00 SET OF FOUR
SEAT POST (1/2" STEEL) $50.00
SEAT PANS (3/16" STEEL, WELDED MOUNTING BRACKET) $90.00
CRANKS (1/2" KUSTOM DESIGN WELDED ON STOCK CRANK THREAD) $125.00
TRAINING WHEELS (1/2" STEEL AND RUBBER TIRE AND MOUNTING ARM) $150.00
TURNTABLES $350.00
RIMZ (ALUMINUM 3/8" THICK) $350.00 FOR SET OF TWO (OTHER STYLES AVAILABLE, DOUBLE STACKED,SPINNERS AND OFFSET BILLET LOOK)
MIRRORS $50.00 EACH FOR BILLET STYLE
Fenders $250 with design $175 for blanks with molded side
ALL PRICES ARE FOR RAW METAL (PLATING,ENGRAVING,MURALS,POWDERCOATING AND PAINT AVAILABLE ALL IN HOUSE AT KARZICON)

TNT ALSO OFFERS MOLDED KUSTOM KUT FRAMES, PLATING, ENGRAVING, MURALS AND PAINT. PRICING WILL VARY ON AMOUNT OF DETAIL AND PARTICULAR SPECS .

*


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 11 2009, 10:43 PM~14741733
> *3piece handle bars TNT made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony, this pic would of came out good if you could hold still! LOL Jk homie. Your guys do some badass work!
> *


*SON OF A BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


that looks more like jewelery that a bike part :cheesy:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 11 2009, 08:43 PM~14741733
> *3piece handle bars TNT made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony, this pic would of came out good if you could hold still! LOL Jk homie. Your guys do some badass work!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sweetpea

Johnny and Tony my bike Tinkerbell took 2nd for full custom at Lowrider Nationals


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sweetpea_@Aug 13 2009, 05:52 PM~14755910
> *Johnny and Tony my bike Tinkerbell took 2nd for full custom at Lowrider Nationals
> *


Nice congrats :thumbsup: Wait till we get the rest of your parts you'll take 1st no matter where you go


----------



## sweetpea

We will be in Lemoore on Sept .6th . I'll see what i take there


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 11 2009, 08:43 PM~14741733
> *3piece handle bars TNT made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony, this pic would of came out good if you could hold still! LOL Jk homie. Your guys do some badass work!
> *


 :0


----------



## KrazyKutting

Karzicon has been ridiculously jumping with work in preparation for Qualifiyng some Heavy Hitter projects for Vegas. Pueblo Co Sept 12th is the Bullzeye date for Karzicon!!!!!! We are still trying to get to everyones order and fill it asap, Easy Kut items like plaques,pendants , backing plates etc. are no problem to Cad and Kut n Plate 2week turnaround time. Items that require fabrication have lead times of 3-4 weeks depending on detail and circumstances involved. Thanks again guys for ur orders and know we are working day/night round the clock to take care of EVERYONE!!!!!! (AND THAT LIST JUST KEEPS GROWING AND GROWING :0 :biggrin: ) THANK YOU GUYS!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
PLAQUES WE KUT OUT YESTERDAY, STILL HAVE A KRAZY LIST TO FINISH BY THIS WEEKEND!!!!!









SOME UCE BOLTS WE CNC MILLED FOR THE HOMIE ROY WITH "THE FINAL EPISODE" :biggrin: 









OUR MASTER FABRICATOR ROGER GETTN DOWN WITH THE TIG :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Karzicon's weekend work n we were also workn on a few other projects that we're not gonna show till Vegas :0 :biggrin: 








































THE HOMIE MANNY FROM LOS ANGELES GETTN DOWN ON THE LEAFIN AND STRIPING :biggrin: THANKS AGAIN MANNY IS ALWAYS A PLEASURE HAVING U STAY AT MY HOUSE AND WORKN ON KARZICONS PROJECTS.


----------



## KrazyKutting

HUGE THANKS AGAIN TO OUR CUSTOMERS FOR THEIR ORDERS AND THE ONES WE GOT THIS WEEKEND :biggrin: WE'LL BE ANXIOUSLY BUSTIN OUT MORE AND MORE THIS WEEK. :biggrin: 

THE TRADITION CONTINUES AT KARZICON ANOTHER WEEK ANOTHER "RED HOLLYWOOD CARPET" TREATMENT FOR OUR KALLLEEEAANN PARTS. :biggrin: 

















































































































WHEW!!!!THANKS GUYS KEEP US BUSY ALL DAY EVER DAY!!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80

wow putting out some nice work


----------



## Str8crazy80

wats the peices go for engraved? we got some made before but i want mine redone a little better


----------



## vicmarcos

hows that little sproket of mine coming along .....havent seen any pics of it posted up yet


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Aug 16 2009, 09:31 PM~14788516
> *hows that little sproket of mine coming along .....havent seen any pics of it posted up yet
> *


Really thats funny i posted up the cut pics the same time i posted up the pics of the pendants i kut last week. Oh well sorry u didn't see them n trust me i don't take offense to u putting me on BLAST CITY i know ur a loyal customer that wouldn't go anywhere else. Here's the pic Estrella. 

EXHIBIT A: PICS POSTED ON AUG 11TH SORRY I FORGOT TO POST UP IN THIS TOPIC,LOL. 

Sorry we were only able to kut out 17 pendants and 1sprocket today, we've been krazy busy round here. Promise we'll have a bunch of more stuff tomorrow aswell. :biggrin: 








By the way THANK YOU GUYS FOR ALLOWING KARZICON TO BE UR CUTTING SOURCE!!!!!!!








WHAT SEPERATES US FROM THE COMPETITION IS THE EXTRA STEPS WE TAKE TO MAKE QUALITY PRODUCTS. NOTICE THE PROFESIONALLY MADE SLEEVE TO SLIDE N UR RECEIVER. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

HIGHLY RECOMEND THAT ANY CUSTOMER WANTING TO SPEND A FEW HOURS LOOKN AT SOME KRAZY ILL PARTS FLIP THROUGH OUR PHOTOBUCKET LINK AND TAKE A LOOK. I DON'T ALWAYS HAVE TIME TO POST UP ALLLLLLLLL ALLLLL ALLLL THE WORK WE DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SORRY BOUT THAT :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 17 2009, 11:48 AM~14793080
> *Really thats funny i posted up the cut pics the same time i posted up the pics of the pendants i kut last week. Oh well sorry u didn't see them n trust me i don't take offense to u putting me on BLAST CITY i know ur a loyal customer that wouldn't go anywhere else. Here's the pic Estrella.
> 
> EXHIBIT A: PICS POSTED ON AUG 11TH SORRY I FORGOT TO POST UP IN THIS TOPIC,LOL.
> 
> Sorry we were only able to kut out 17 pendants and 1sprocket today, we've been krazy busy round here. Promise we'll have a bunch of more stuff tomorrow aswell.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way THANK YOU GUYS FOR ALLOWING KARZICON TO BE UR CUTTING SOURCE!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT SEPERATES US FROM THE COMPETITION IS THE EXTRA STEPS WE TAKE TO MAKE QUALITY PRODUCTS. NOTICE THE PROFESIONALLY MADE SLEEVE TO SLIDE N UR RECEIVER.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


opps my bad i guess i missed that page or something....dont know how that would of happened....
thanks a lot johnny.. looks nice..


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 17 2009, 09:48 PM~14793080
> *Really thats funny i posted up the cut pics the same time i posted up the pics of the pendants i kut last week. Oh well sorry u didn't see them n trust me i don't take offense to u putting me on BLAST CITY i know ur a loyal customer that wouldn't go anywhere else. Here's the pic Estrella.
> 
> EXHIBIT A: PICS POSTED ON AUG 11TH SORRY I FORGOT TO POST UP IN THIS TOPIC,LOL.
> 
> Sorry we were only able to kut out 17 pendants and 1sprocket today, we've been krazy busy round here. Promise we'll have a bunch of more stuff tomorrow aswell.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's the best Aztec sprocket I've ever seen I remember helping KK out with the CAD on that in his shop :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 17 2009, 07:02 PM~14797544
> *That's the best Aztec sprocket I've ever seen I remember helping KK out with the CAD on that in his shop :thumbsup:
> *


ya its gonna look sick when its all done and on the trike  along with the axle covers johnnys doing also :0


----------



## Skinny

Im trying to get a hold of Taco. 
Tony,
Have him send me an PM,
or call me at 801-803-9623

Tried calling his cell, but it just says the person is unavail.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Skinny_@Aug 19 2009, 05:22 PM~14814447
> *Im trying to get a hold of Taco.
> Tony,
> Have him send me an PM,
> or call me at 801-803-9623
> 
> Tried calling his cell, but it just says the person is unavail.
> *


I don't even know his number bro he changes numbers all the time. :dunno:


----------



## Skinny

Yeah, Mark has always changed his number ever since we 1st met '02 and even while we were stationed together, probably even before that.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Skinny_@Aug 19 2009, 06:44 PM~14815026
> *Yeah, Mark has always changed his number ever since we 1st met '02 and even while we were stationed together, probably even before that.
> *


If I get it I'll post it up in here.


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 19 2009, 08:51 AM~14815084
> *If I get it I'll post it up in here.
> *


by then it might change again lol


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 11 2009, 08:43 PM~14741733
> *3piece handle bars TNT made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony, this pic would of came out good if you could hold still! LOL Jk homie. Your guys do some badass work!
> *


very very very nice how it should be done sick shit


----------



## KrazyKutting

Here's a sneak pic of Ruben's sons bike, it will be sporting complete set of TNT parts (sissybars,pedals,forks,handlebars,RIMZ,SEAT,continental kit, seatpost,steartube,crown all engraved n a few extra surprises for VEGAS) Also have an ill idea for thee steering wheel. 









concept came to me from being a Kobe enthusiast and always loving the way the Black Mamba smashes the ball in the hoop. :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 
this is close to what TNT will create


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Skinny+Aug 19 2009, 10:44 AM~14815026-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Mark has always changed his number ever since we 1st met '02 and even while we were stationed together, probably even before that.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RO-BC_@Aug 22 2009, 04:28 PM~14848711
> *very very very nice how it should be done sick shit
> *


 :around: :around:


----------



## Str8crazy80

money and box sent tony.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 24 2009, 11:19 PM~14865366
> *money and box sent tony.
> *


We will get on it as soon as the box comes in brotha.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 24 2009, 04:35 PM~14861590
> *Here's  a sneak pic of Ruben's sons bike, it will be sporting complete set of TNT parts (sissybars,pedals,forks,handlebars,RIMZ,SEAT,continental kit, seatpost,steartube,crown all engraved n a  few extra surprises for VEGAS) Also have an ill idea for thee steering wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> concept came to me from being a Kobe enthusiast and always loving the way the Black Mamba smashes the ball in the hoop. :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> this is close to what TNT will create
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn I like how those forks came out


----------



## majestics delano

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 24 2009, 06:35 AM~14861590
> *Here's  a sneak pic of Ruben's sons bike, it will be sporting complete set of TNT parts (sissybars,pedals,forks,handlebars,RIMZ,SEAT,continental kit, seatpost,steartube,crown all engraved n a  few extra surprises for VEGAS) Also have an ill idea for thee steering wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> concept came to me from being a Kobe enthusiast and always loving the way the Black Mamba smashes the ball in the hoop. :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> this is close to what TNT will create
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


were u get then training wheels at


----------



## ENGRAVER

sup tony o, got any more pics of the car?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Aug 28 2009, 03:59 AM~14902229
> *sup tony o, got any more pics of the car?
> *


wasssup. No more secret spy pics :nono:

:biggrin:


----------



## ENGRAVER

you should be in the next 007 movie!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Aug 28 2009, 04:04 AM~14902290
> *you should be in the next 007 movie!
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## ENGRAVER

lol


----------



## vicmarcos

johnny tried calling u hey give me a call..


----------



## AMB1800

has the badge been shipped out allready?


----------



## vicmarcos

WAS WONDERING IF THE SPROKET HAS BEEN SHIPPED OUT?? :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Aug 29 2009, 07:24 PM~14922550
> *WAS WONDERING IF THE SPROKET HAS BEEN SHIPPED OUT?? :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:wave:


----------



## sweetpea

Johnny and Tony My Tinkerbell Bike took First in full custom and I also took home best in show with a $100.00. This was at Lemoore car show last Sunday


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sweetpea_@Sep 9 2009, 09:38 PM~15027158
> *Johnny and Tony My Tinkerbell Bike took First in full custom and I also took home best in show with a $100.00. This was at Lemoore car show last Sunday
> *


congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by sweetpea_@Sep 9 2009, 10:38 AM~15027158
> *Johnny and Tony My Tinkerbell Bike took First in full custom and I also took home best in show with a $100.00. This was at Lemoore car show last Sunday
> *


 :angry:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 28 2009, 04:24 PM~14907441
> *has the badge been shipped out allready?
> *


----------



## TonyO

Lowrider Magazine page 58 upper left corner has a picture of Krazykutting with my bike in front and me in the background. 

I made LRM 2 issues back to back. Let the haters hate, at least I'm in there doing something going to shows, reppin the club, reppin my bikes.


----------



## MR. FROGGY

[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :yes: :0 :0 :0* CAN YOU DO ANY COLOR?*


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :yes: :0 :0 :0* CAN YOU DO ANY COLOR?*
[/quote]


----------



## INKEDCITY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 15 2009, 05:44 AM~15085737
> *Lowrider Magazine page 58 upper left corner has a picture of Krazykutting with my bike in front and me in the background.
> 
> I made LRM 2 issues back to back.  Let the haters hate, at least I'm in there doing something going to shows, reppin the club, reppin my bikes.
> *



Tony I will have the shirts at Krazy Kutting Thursday Morning.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Sep 16 2009, 03:12 AM~15091003
> *Tony I will have the shirts at Krazy Kutting Thursday Morning.
> *


Thank you sir.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 16 2009, 06:54 AM~15096344
> *Thank you sir.
> *


i better get one please :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Me too :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Sep 16 2009, 06:29 PM~15096911-->
> 
> 
> 
> i better get one please :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cadillac jay_@Sep 16 2009, 07:27 PM~15097423
> *Me too  :biggrin:
> *


You guys will get them cuz you're cool with me.


----------



## INKEDCITY

Thanks for the work Tony ... 






















Artwork by Sam ( Show-Bound )


----------



## Str8crazy80

And me tony


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 18 2009, 04:50 PM~15116840
> *And me tony
> *


Of course bro. All my best customers will get a shirt.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Sep 17 2009, 10:53 PM~15115507
> *Thanks for the work Tony ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artwork by Sam ( Show-Bound )
> *


Those shirts look good! thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Sep 18 2009, 06:51 PM~15117716
> *Those shirts look good! thumbsup:
> *


Jesse does some bad ass work and Sam does some bad ass designs :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

uffin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Sep 18 2009, 08:20 PM~15118555
> *uffin:
> *


You'll get a shirt too dont worry.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 18 2009, 12:20 PM~15119463
> *You'll get a shirt too dont worry.
> *


 :roflmao: just dont get it dirty by rolling down the hill in vegas this year! :biggrin: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Sep 18 2009, 10:09 PM~15123750
> *:roflmao: just dont get it dirty by rolling down the hill in vegas this year! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *




:uh: ... :dunno: ... :loco:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Sep 18 2009, 11:09 PM~15123750
> *:roflmao: just dont get it dirty by rolling down the hill in vegas this year! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


hahahahaa,,.............that shti had my stomach hurting it was so funny. holy shit...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 16 2009, 12:01 PM~15097802
> *You guys will get them cuz you're cool with me.
> *


guess i need to ask how much. :|


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 20 2009, 10:41 AM~15132413
> *hahahahaa,,.............that shti had my stomach hurting it was so funny.  holy shit...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:uh: ... :dunno: ... :loco:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 20 2009, 07:44 PM~15132423
> *guess i need to ask how much.  :|
> *


Come on bro you know better than that just find my pedal and send it to me cuz I need it! :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

i know im getting a shirt right?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Sep 22 2009, 02:55 AM~15144605
> *i know im getting a shirt right?
> *


Yes you'll get a shirt.

I'm gonna need to take down everyone's size so I can make sure I special order the sizes before the next order and save some from this last batch Inked City did 

So I need everyone to PM or throw up their size


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 21 2009, 05:35 PM~15145011
> *Yes you'll get a shirt.
> 
> I'm gonna need to take down everyone's size so I can make sure I special order the sizes before the next order and save some from this last batch Inked City did
> 
> So I need everyone to PM or throw up their size
> *


Wheres Mine!!!!!!!lol


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 21 2009, 05:35 PM~15145011
> *Yes you'll get a shirt.
> 
> I'm gonna need to take down everyone's size so I can make sure I special order the sizes before the next order and save some from this last batch Inked City did
> 
> So I need everyone to PM or throw up their size
> *



XL for me :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

2xl for me


----------



## vicmarcos

xl


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

xxxl :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

You got it guys. I think I have those sizes in the last batch I ordered.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

I got the pedal but its boxed up in storage like I was telling u. As soon as I get unpacked it'll be on its way to ya. 


3XL for me.


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up my brother from another mother!!!!!! Yo snoop sorry i've been MIA from ur topic u know i've been workn my asssssss offfffff!!!!!!!! ALRIGHT T Pirate Bike is lookn on point so be expectin some ill shitt when u see it in person playa. Check out the Kobe Handlebars that TNT that are gonna rep your company in Vegas. N believe that 2010 is gonna be Krazy nice for you we'll start right after Vegas homeboy my WORD!!!!!!




Case n Point of why biklas are so amazingly fun and inspiring to create parts for!!!
Doesn't hurt that im a big ass Laker fan!!! Kobe (Black Mamba) smashn the rock!!
Man these TNT Laker parts are lookn sick and we're gonna double stack the uniform and shoes and Engrave 2Tone them to compliment Kobe imortalized in Gold :0 :biggrin: 

Kobe Krazy TNT handlebars!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80

XL tony


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 24 2009, 11:43 AM~15171552
> *XL tony
> *


You must like wearing your shirts like a tent cuz yo skinny ass is more like XS in Kid size :roflmao:


J/K brotha :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

LoL that is funny mabey I need a smedium. 
J/k
How's the forks comming?


----------



## RO-BC

sup tony hows things going good i see anyways im posting his link i hate o do this but it seems like i have no other choice i gt no help at all so i miht have to sellthis 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=500756


----------



## legionlegend

watsup johnny just wondering how my rims are coming along


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Sup Johnny! Yeah the handlebars came out good.. heres sum pics at the show of the bike... the other parts for Vegas should be awesome!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 29 2009, 01:49 AM~15210274
> *Sup Johnny!  Yeah the handlebars came out good.. heres sum pics at the show of the bike... the other parts for Vegas should be awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those handlebars came out tight bro I am looking forward to seeing your bike in Vegas


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Yep Vegas Here We Come Sporting TNT Bike Parts!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 29 2009, 03:13 AM~15211275
> *Yep Vegas Here We Come Sporting TNT Bike Parts!!
> *


Some of the best parts around bro.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

i got some og tnt parts that might make a vegas apperance :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 29 2009, 05:00 AM~15212397
> *i got some og tnt parts that might make a vegas apperance :0
> *


Nice


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 28 2009, 05:49 PM~15210274
> *Sup Johnny!  Yeah the handlebars came out good.. heres sum pics at the show of the bike... the other parts for Vegas should be awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this bike alot!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 28 2009, 02:49 PM~15210274
> *Sup Johnny!  Yeah the handlebars came out good.. heres sum pics at the show of the bike... the other parts for Vegas should be awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick the handlebars are two knifes and two meat cleavers!!!!!!! sick!!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 29 2009, 06:35 AM~15213654
> *sick the handlebars are two knifes and two meat cleavers!!!!!!! sick!!!!!
> *


Yes sir gangsta parts :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Thanks guys for the compliments means alot, hope you guys like the other parts thats comming out the TNT camp.... Johnny the pressures back on you bro! :biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 23 2009, 11:37 AM~15164165
> *What up my brother from another mother!!!!!! Yo snoop sorry i've been MIA from ur topic u know i've been workn my asssssss offfffff!!!!!!!! ALRIGHT T Pirate Bike is lookn on point so be expectin some ill shitt when u see it in person playa. Check out the Kobe Handlebars that TNT that are gonna rep your company in Vegas. N believe that 2010 is gonna be Krazy nice for you we'll start right after Vegas homeboy my WORD!!!!!!
> Case n Point of why biklas are so amazingly fun and inspiring to create parts for!!!
> Doesn't hurt that im a big ass Laker fan!!! Kobe (Black Mamba) smashn the rock!!
> Man these TNT Laker parts are lookn sick and we're gonna double stack the uniform and shoes and Engrave 2Tone them to compliment Kobe imortalized in Gold  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> Kobe Krazy TNT handlebars!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work dogg hope the laker bike gets done soon can't wait to see it


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Sep 30 2009, 06:04 PM~15232764
> *nice work dogg hope the laker bike gets done soon can't wait to see it
> *


Wuz up David, how u been player?? Yeah homie it'll be in Vegas sportn a grip of parts the rims are gettn 2toned right now and the Kobe HB's are being dipped in Gold to go with the other krazy parts TNT has done for it. Stop by my KrazyKutting booth in Vegas player and say whats up. :biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 1 2009, 03:58 PM~15242220
> *Wuz up David, how u been player?? Yeah homie it'll be in Vegas sportn a grip of parts the rims are gettn 2toned right now and the Kobe HB's are being dipped in Gold to go with the other krazy parts TNT has done for it.  Stop by my KrazyKutting booth in Vegas player and say whats up.  :biggrin:
> *


cool cool will do :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Just got to the KK shop for the 2nd day of working and cutting. Its funny how haters call me a phony when I'm over here working my ass off working on my own shit organizing a shed for TNT's new corporate headquarters and cutting out some bad ass Rollerz plaques for Vegas.

Its one thing to sit and order shit all day and let someone else do the work for you and you pay him but its another thing to actually have money invested in a company and you go and work on your own stuff. 

Oh well haters are those who can't do things for themselves. :uh:


----------



## TopDogg

Just saw your video Tony, looks good.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 4 2009, 10:19 PM~15264328
> *Just saw your video Tony, looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool thanks brother :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound




----------



## legionlegend

any word on my disk brakes and rims


----------



## Str8crazy80

Hey jonny I got my pedals shipped


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up fellas, again man thanks a million for the continued support and thank you to all our customers for being patient. I've been gettn calls like krazy for plaques and we'll keep doing our best to service Everyone. Have a ton of more stuff to kut this week so i'll be postn up a bunch more orders. :biggrin: 

































Sam Show-bound big ass Thank You homie for gettn down on the artwork for the bike parts, they look Sick!!!!! now just gotta get the Rey Mesterio customer to do some Engraving on his bad ass TNT parts :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15371070


----------



## AMB1800

supp with the head badge, is a fish swimming it to belgium?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 16 2009, 12:36 PM~15375144
> *supp with the head badge, is a fish swimming it to belgium?
> *


Its on its way via carrier piegon but he might have taken a wrong turn


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

Johnny and T.O. It was nice seeing you guys again. Team AZ reppin in Vegas.
Going to try to visit Karzicon soon!!!

Hope i get a tour of the secret works in progress.


----------



## Str8crazy80

I'm gonna shipp out the peadles monday tony. And how's my forks comming


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 16 2009, 06:04 PM~15381737
> *Johnny and T.O. It was nice seeing you guys again. Team AZ reppin in Vegas.
> Going to try to visit Karzicon soon!!!
> 
> Hope i get a tour of the secret works in progress.
> *


i was there for a tour! got some badass shit in there!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## Str8crazy80

Hey, tony bad news on the pedals I took a test fit before I was gonna shipp them yesterday and their way to small, the hole pedals is going to need to be recut bigger and a slightly bigger hole drilled. If you drilled out the current holes its gonna mess up the hole pedals. So let me know what we can do to fix this


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Oct 19 2009, 05:42 AM~15395514-->
> 
> 
> 
> i was there for a tour! got some badass shit in there!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks brotha can't wait to get your bike in the shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ [email protected] 20 2009, 09:59 PM~15413247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what its all about right there :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Str8crazy80_@Oct 21 2009, 12:49 PM~15420265
> *Hey, tony bad news on the pedals I took a test fit before I was gonna shipp them yesterday and their way to small, the hole pedals is going to need to be recut bigger and a slightly bigger hole drilled. If you drilled out the current holes its gonna mess up the hole pedals. So let me know what we can do to fix this
> *


They'll be recut. We didnt have your wheel with us at the time of cutting so now that we do have a sample one they'll fit like a glove.


----------



## Str8crazy80

awsome tony,dont forget the chrome. and hows the forks comming along


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

sneek peek from vegas!


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Oct 29 2009, 01:34 AM~15501110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sneek peek from vegas!
> *


looking good dogg wish i was there had a family problem


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Oct 29 2009, 01:34 AM~15501110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sneek peek from vegas!
> *


that frame for Bank Roll ???


----------



## AMB1800

i would say forks from bankroll


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 29 2009, 04:45 AM~15501576
> *that frame for Bank Roll ???
> *


those are the forks for bank roll.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Oct 29 2009, 08:40 PM~15503781
> *those are the forks for bank roll.
> *


Its the kick stand :0


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 29 2009, 09:48 AM~15503842
> *Its the kick stand  :0
> *


really?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Oct 29 2009, 08:59 PM~15503907
> *really?
> *


Naw man I'm messin around. This bike has parts that make people  until they actually see it on the bike.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 15 2009, 09:07 AM~15364924
> *What up fellas, again man thanks a million for the continued support and thank you to all our customers for being patient. I've been gettn calls like krazy for plaques and we'll keep doing our best to service Everyone. Have a ton of more stuff to kut this week so i'll be postn up a bunch more orders.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Show-bound big ass Thank You homie for gettn down on the artwork for the bike parts, they look Sick!!!!! now just gotta get the Rey Mesterio customer to do some Engraving on his bad ass TNT parts  :0  :biggrin:
> *


HEY JOHNNY HALLA AT YOUR BOY A.S.A.P. !


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Oct 29 2009, 10:48 AM~15503842-->
> 
> 
> 
> Its the kick stand  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-i_make_metal_art_@Oct 29 2009, 10:59 AM~15503907
> *really?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

That's what its all about right there :thumbsup:
They'll be recut. We didnt have your wheel with us at the time of cutting so now that we do have a sample one they'll fit like a glove. 
[/quote]

YOU WHAT I MEAN bRO !


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

HAPPY HALLOWEEN TNT
























:biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Oct 31 2009, 01:42 PM~15523179
> *HAPPY HALLOWEEN TNT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:    :wave:
> *


Niccceeee!!!! Great pics Jay, what up T.O. Postn from my phone, just made a pitstop here n Flagstaff AZ to grub a cheeseburger at Buffalo Wild Wings, bro Flagstaff is a BEAUTIFULL!!!!!! City man lovn the forrestry is awesome, defenitely comn back during snow season to do some snowboardn. Call u n a bit homie.


----------



## LocoSoCal

*I just wanted to let all my Rollerz Only Family know that i am able to make business cards for a very resonable cost. This is how it works !!! For only $75 i will print 1000 business cards which will include the following ......... the art work and shipping any where in the U.S. , the cards will be done in high quality work. All cards will be printed on 14pt. stock along with gloss UV, double sided bussiness cards or larger quantities are also available for an additional cost. Cause i cant check back in ALL the Rollerz Only Topic's , I can be reached at , 951-333-1422 , I work crazy hours , so if i dont answer Please leave me a message so i can get back to you. I can also be reached via email at , [email protected] or BETTER , send me a PM here on LayitLow. All orders must be paid for in advance. Here is a sample of my bussiness cards that i had printed for myself , along with other types of logos , if you are a Prez or a VP of a chapter , i can add that to the card or your email or anything you want to add on the card. Thanks , Sergio*


----------



## Str8crazy80

:wave:


----------



## sweetpea

Johnny did you forget about someone thats been waitiing for a long while you need to call


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sweetpea_@Nov 3 2009, 08:44 PM~15548669
> *Johnny did you forget about someone thats been waitiing for a long while you need to call
> *


Hit him up through calls, text, email, PM. He just got back from TX so I'm sure he's busy with whatever he brought back with him but holla at him through all means and he'll get with you.


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

What's the word on the parts? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Nov 17 2009, 05:18 AM~15684340
> *What's the word on the parts? :biggrin:
> *


The word of the day is No. :biggrin: 

The word of tomorrow is maybe :dunno:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 16 2009, 07:26 PM~15684440
> *The word of the day is No.  :biggrin:
> 
> The word of tomorrow is maybe :dunno:
> *


 :twak: The word of the day is : Tick-Tock 




























:biggrin: j/k Let me know do u think you'll have if when u drop of the Lex?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Nov 18 2009, 07:15 AM~15697739
> *:twak: The word of the day is  : Tick-Tock
> :biggrin: j/k  Let me know do u think you'll have if when u drop of the Lex?
> *


:roflmao:

Well I dunno if I'll have them when I drop off the Lex but maybe by the time I pick it up :dunno: I'm tryin


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## Str8crazy80

crack the whip, lol j/k


----------



## vicmarcos

waz up johnny :h5:


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## syked1




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 27 2009, 05:40 AM~15793314
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks bro happy Thanksgiving to you too


----------



## syked1

thanks we already had ours a month ago


----------



## Str8crazy80

parts? how are they comming along tony?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 29 2009, 02:34 AM~15501110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sneek peek from vegas!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

come in tony, earth to tony??


----------



## red fury 2

yo tony what up you still going to be here friday brotha il hit you up tonight :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

SUPP WITH MY BADGE???


----------



## vicmarcos

what up things seem a little slow   

bad for you guys   


but seems like a good time to order  que no :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## red fury 2

yo tony whats up you in phx today and dont forget my parts later bro


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

For More Info Please contact Sebastian @ 520.954.0934 or Sal 520.245.8839
Thank you


Show will benefit CPLC Community Schools ( Chicanos por La Causa) 
They are in need of toys for families who are unfortunate.....so please lend a hand in bringing a smile to the children and their parents. A donation of $10.00 dollars or a toy of eaqual or greater value will be appreciated. 

Let us UNITE and be blessed this HOLIDAY SEASON!!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80

were are you hiding tony?? come out come out were ever you are, lol


----------



## lilwill1999

TO ALL CLUBS/FAMILIES IN TUCSON AND SURROUNDING AREAS 
***BLOCK PARTY / SHOW AND SHINE ****FOR TOYS FOR TOTS
DECEMBER 19TH 2009 
YOU CAN SIGN UP ANY FAMILYS THAT MAY NEED HELP THIS HOLIDAY SEASON TIME IS FROM 10AM TO 2PM YOU MUST REGISTER THE FAMILY YOU WISH TO HELP ON THE 19TH AND PICK UP THE TOYS ON THE 20TH , THERE WILL BE OVER 5000 TOYS SO THERE IS MORE THAN ENOUGH TOYS .THE BLOCK PARTY WILL BE ON THE CORNER OF 12TH AVE AND CORONA AT THE AGAPE CHRISTIAN COMMUNITY CHURCH ,,THIS IS NOT A CHURCH SERVICE IT IS A PARTY BUT WE MUST REMEMBER THIS IS A CHURCH EVENT SO PLEASE IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR CONCERNS DO NOT HESITATE TO GIVE ME A HIT BACK OR CALL 520 495 8742 REMEMBER THIS GOES OUT TO ALL CLUBS/FAMILIES LETS MAKE THIS HOLIDAY ONE TO REMEMBER ,IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO BE A PART OF THIS GREAT AND WONDERFUL EVENT WE ASK FOR A 5 DOLLAR DONATION THAT WOULD NEED TO BE PAID AT LEAST THREE DAYS BEFORE THE DATE WE ARE TRING TO GET THE ROAD CLOSED OFF SO ALL CARS CAN PARK ON THE STREET BOTH SIDES OF 12TH AVE AND NOT IN THE DIRT, AGAIN IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS GIVE ME A CALL 520 495 8742 
THANKS IN ADVANCE 
RAY-RAY


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

For More Info Please contact Sebastian @ 520.954.0934 or Sal 520.245.8839
Thank you


Show will benefit CPLC Community Schools ( Chicanos por La Causa) 
They are in need of toys for families who are unfortunate.....so please lend a hand in bringing a smile to the children and their parents. A donation of $10.00 dollars or a new toy of equal or greater value will be appreciated. 
Thank you.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Nov 29 2009, 12:03 AM~15806345-->
> 
> 
> 
> parts? how are they comming along tony?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry bro been hella busy with school. I'll get your stuff soon I apprciate your patience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by red fury [email protected] 3 2009, 03:56 PM~15856458
> *yo tony what up you still going to be here friday brotha il hit you up tonight  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll get with you soon brotha
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AMB1800_@Dec 3 2009, 05:01 PM~15856619
> *SUPP WITH MY BADGE???
> *


Not sent yet bro but I will get my butt to the post office to send it out soon.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

hey whats your price on chrome and show chrome plating?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 12 2009, 08:06 AM~15955491
> *hey whats your price on chrome and show chrome plating?
> *


we only do triple plated show chrome and 24K gold dipped plating. what is it you're wanting plated?


----------



## TonyO

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TonyO,* the poor boys*
Whatup Mitch :wave:


----------



## TonyO

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and* 1 Anonymous Users*)
1 Members: TonyO

Spies :scrutinize: Good thing I keep all the top secret stuff under wraps.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 12 2009, 10:11 AM~15958505
> *we only do triple plated show chrome and 24K gold dipped plating.  what is it you're wanting plated?
> *


im gonna get a sprocket done as an upgrade for the start of 2010 and wanted it plated.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 12 2009, 11:51 PM~15960076
> *im gonna get a sprocket done as an upgrade for the start of 2010 and wanted it plated.
> *


$95 for a custom sproket chromed.

($40 for the chrome, $45 for the sprocket)


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 12 2009, 02:05 PM~15960150
> *$95 for a custom sproket chromed.
> 
> ($40 for the chrome, $45 for the sprocket)
> *


naw just the plating. ill have the sprocket already to be plated. probley jan . so ill be able to have it for the pheonix show. hey tony you going to this coming years show?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 13 2009, 01:18 AM~15960740
> *naw just the plating. ill have the sprocket already to be plated. probley jan . so ill be able to have it for the pheonix show.  hey tony you going to this coming years show?
> *


Yes i'll be at the PHX show this year.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 14 2009, 07:20 AM~15975380
> *Yes i'll be at the PHX show this year.
> *


yeah he'll be the one next to 32 bike entrys :roflmao: :biggrin: 
What up Tony let me know if your going to drop that frame off! i might be able to get it done before the X-MAS party. Il working on the latest edition to the rollerz line up (semi custom) i'll post pics soon .


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 14 2009, 10:46 PM~15977883
> *yeah he'll be the one next to 32 bike entrys  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> What up Tony let me know if your going to drop that frame off! i might be able to get it done before the X-MAS party. Il working on the latest edition to the rollerz line up (semi custom) i'll post pics soon .
> *


OK I'll try to drop it off tomorrow.


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 14 2009, 12:46 PM~15977883
> *yeah he'll be the one next to 32 bike entrys  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> What up Tony let me know if your going to drop that frame off! i might be able to get it done before the X-MAS party. Il working on the latest edition to the rollerz line up (semi custom) i'll post pics soon .
> *



:wave:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

For More Info Please contact Sebastian @ 520.954.0934 or Sal 520.245.8839
Thank you
Show will benefit CPLC Community Schools ( Chicanos por La Causa) 
They are in need of toys for families who are unfortunate.....so please lend a hand in bringing a smile to the children and their parents. A donation of $10.00 dollars or a toy of eaqual or greater value will be appreciated. 

Let us UNITE and be blessed this HOLIDAY SEASON!!!!
[/quote]


WEATHER SHOULD BE NICE IN THE 70's
There will be awards and best of show trophies!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 14 2009, 07:20 AM~15975380
> *Yes i'll be at the PHX show this year.
> *


cool maybe ill see you there. 

so how much would shipping be?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 15 2009, 03:48 AM~15980634
> *cool maybe ill see you there.
> 
> so how much would shipping be?
> *


$5


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## red fury 2

what up tony


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave: :wave::wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

TONY O...thanks for showing some love at the toy drive!
Much respect to Rollerz Only for lending a hand and supprting a good cause.


TOny O........my bro talked to you and said its your turn to keep the BOTY title here in AZ!
To you and Johnny we know you guys can do it and if you need any help just know that the Paz Bros are down to help!

PEACE


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 21 2009, 10:42 AM~16045925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Their you go again always posting pics of your brother. :uh: ........ :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 21 2009, 07:15 PM~16045716
> *TONY O...thanks for showing some love at the toy drive!
> Much respect to Rollerz Only for lending a hand and supprting a good cause.
> TOny O........my bro talked to you and said its your turn to keep the BOTY title here in AZ!
> To you and Johnny we know you guys can do it and if you need any help just know that the Paz Bros are down to help!
> 
> PEACE
> *


thank you brother it was nice to support you guys and a good cause. I wish it was a bigger turnout but you guys did a good job with the short time you had to put it all together.

Yes sir I am not guaranteeing a bust out date for anything but I am trying to get everything squared away the best I can. Krazykutting has been busy as hell but i'm hoping they can bust out BR asap. 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 21 2009, 08:15 AM~16045716
> *TONY O...thanks for showing some love at the toy drive!
> Much respect to Rollerz Only for lending a hand and supprting a good cause.
> TOny O........my bro talked to you and said its your turn to keep the BOTY title here in AZ!
> To you and Johnny we know you guys can do it and if you need any help just know that the Paz Bros are down to help!
> 
> PEACE
> *


im going for BOTY too in 2010 if everything is done, if not then 2011 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

Merry x-mas guys from chilly canada LUXURIOUS 514 Montreal Chapter


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 24 2009, 01:41 PM~16076001
> *im going for BOTY too in 2010 if everything is done, if not then 2011  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


yes sir I am determined to get a photo shoot in your mag with one or the other :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 24 2009, 09:41 PM~16078690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry x-mas guys from chilly canada  LUXURIOUS 514 Montreal Chapter
> *


 :biggrin: 
Merry Christmas brotha


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Merry Christmas TNT !!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 24 2009, 11:22 PM~16079615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas TNT !!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

merry christmas tony,jonny,and tnt


----------



## TonyO

Merry Christmas to everyone. Tomorrow marks TNT's 3rd anniversary and I want to personally thank all who have supported TNT all this time and to the haters, well its Christmas so Merry Christmas to you too. As a good friend once told me my haters are my biggest fans. :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 26 2006, 04:58 AM~6823770
> *Welcome one and all.  Taco (ROBC) and Tony (TonyO) introduce to you on this day a new business that will rock the competitve sport of Lowrider Bicycles.  Laser cut or "faced" parts available to you at a competitive price!
> 
> Start thinking of your designs.  We will begin with forks, sissybars, steering wheels, and fender braces.
> 
> PM Either RO-BC or myself for prices.  Parts will be available 4-5 weeks after you place your order and make your payment.
> 
> We already have 8 fork designs available at hand, you've already seen two (Blade and Enforcer).  This week I will be posting other designs and taking orders.
> 
> These parts will be 1/4" thick steel.  These are strong enough to ride but meant for show.
> 
> I invite other part builders and distributors to hit us up for distribution.
> 
> 
> *



*Happy Anniversary TNT. 3 years old.*


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 26 2009, 10:28 AM~16093335
> *Happy Anniversary  TNT.  3 years old.
> *


congratts TNT. next year will be a strong one for you as every year is a lil stronger.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

:buttkick: :biggrin: Wassup Tony O !!!! Happy Anniversary bro...


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## Str8crazy80

were are we at on my parts tony? i wanna finish my trike before the show season


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

how much to plate a chain?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Dec 29 2009, 01:10 PM~16119549-->
> 
> 
> 
> were are we at on my parts tony? i wanna finish my trike before the show season
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When does the show season start? Give me a deadline
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chaos91_@Dec 31 2009, 12:22 AM~16135032
> *how much to plate a chain?
> *


$65 chrome $85 gold


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:wave:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 31 2009, 10:09 PM~16150278
> *When does the show season start? Give me a deadline
> $65 chrome $85 gold
> *


and how about chome plating things like... head and crank cups and sets,bolts,screws,nuts,seat post clips,axel bolts,ect?


----------



## SKReeCH

whats up mr tnt. how much would you charge for a pair of solid 26'' rims with a lip large enough for a floater. this is the floater design i want.









i want the nsu faces as the floaters and the words engraved on the outside of the rim.
for right now i just want the price for the solid lip 26s


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by chaos91+Jan 3 2010, 12:01 AM~16162272-->
> 
> 
> 
> and how about chome plating things like... head and crank cups and sets,bolts,screws,nuts,seat post clips,axel bolts,ect?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We dont really like doing small orders like that we prefer large orders of stuff all at once. Price wise you're looking at $30 to chrome a set of head or crank cups and an additional $40 to do the hardware but we'd rather do that type of detail stuff if you have something like a set of forks or handlebars or something big to go with it.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SKReeCH_@Jan 4 2010, 08:44 PM~16178846
> *whats up mr tnt. how much would you charge for a pair of solid 26'' rims with a lip large enough for a floater. this is the floater design i want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want the nsu faces as the floaters and the words engraved on the outside of the rim.
> for right now i just want the price for the solid lip 26s
> *


Do you mean you want a solid center and that design part like a spinner? A solid center cutout and welded for 26" will be $350 raw since there's no design


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 4 2010, 07:02 PM~16181565
> *We dont really like doing small orders like that we prefer large orders of stuff all at once.  Price wise you're looking at $30 to chrome a set of head or crank cups and an additional $40 to do the hardware but we'd rather do that type of detail stuff if you have something like a set of forks or handlebars or something big to go with it.
> Do you mean you want a solid center and that design part like a spinner?  A solid center cutout and welded for 26" will be $350 raw since there's no design
> *


 :0 happy new years guys


----------



## SKReeCH

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 4 2010, 06:02 PM~16181565
> *Do you mean you want a solid center and that design part like a spinner?  A solid center cutout and welded for 26" will be $350 raw since there's no design
> *


word thats whats up, pm your contact info and address. i might have send you the back wheel cause of the gears.

as far as the design, is there any way you can make it a floater insted of a spinner?


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 24 2009, 11:49 AM~16078764
> *yes sir I am determined to get a photo shoot in your mag with one or the other  :biggrin:
> *


You have my number! Lets do it for 2010!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 6 2010, 05:09 AM~16195260
> *You have my number! Lets do it for 2010!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'm down for that


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 5 2010, 07:13 PM~16195323
> *I'm down for that
> *


sometime in feb will be good. im all booked up this month
!


----------



## kajumbo

hey im im need of sum solid 20inch rims with engraving n chrome could u do that pm me the price


----------



## lilwill1999

hit me up 4 the pre-reg 4 car show and concert at [email protected] 
due date mar 10,2010







best bike 200.00


----------



## Str8crazy80

im guessing you forgot about me tony??


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 10 2010, 05:55 AM~16240120
> *im guessing you forgot about me tony??
> *


I havent forgotten about anyone bro your forks will need to be done


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 10 2010, 12:19 PM~16244663
> *I havent forgotten about anyone bro your forks will need to be done
> *


yes :yes:


----------



## Str8crazy80

soon its been awhile and show season is knocking at the door, and the pedals too


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 15 2010, 03:42 AM~16298521
> *soon its been awhile and show season is knocking at the door, and the pedals too
> *


----------



## NICE DREAMS




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

Check out TNT's latest handlebars for Vicmarcos' trike. These are the first in TNT's new line of custom tubular parts notice the lathed grooves in them and the threaded holes for the mirrors.  











































threaded the handlebars for the krazy mirrors we're making








these feathers are gonna hang off the bars with leater strands to give a authentic look and engraved to give it that lowrider appeal









cleanest Tig welds in the industry thanks to our master welder Roger. No backyard banger customs here only clean professional welds, none of that gorilla snot you see in other builds. If its TNT its quality every time.  










All of Vicmarcos parts we're makin are gonna be engraved and 2tone gold/chrome Aztec them engraving :0 :biggrin: 

In our new line of tubular kustom parts we're going krazy on this style of lathing solid tube and bending and manipulating the metal. From Forks,bars to rims we'll be creating some sick parts with this style that we developed. :biggrin: 

Vicmarcos pedals 
gotta luv a waterjets' ability to kut through 1/2"steel like butter :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

mine next


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 26 2010, 07:14 AM~16411023
> *mine next
> *


Yours is gonna have to wait till I go to the shop next time cuz it requires the special TonyO touch


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Can i get my parts back this year? before march? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 27 2010, 03:19 AM~16419940
> *Can i get my parts back this year? before march?  :biggrin:
> *


i'll try :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 26 2010, 05:19 PM~16419940
> *Can i get my parts back this year? before march?  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 26 2010, 07:15 PM~16421512
> *:twak:  :wave:
> *


 :wow: :run: :sprint: 































:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 25 2010, 10:18 PM~16412231
> *Yours is gonna have to wait till I go to the shop next time cuz it requires the special TonyO touch
> *


  well dont waite to long tony, its already been long enuff


----------



## AMB1800

REPOST, didn't know it went back to 2008 :uh: and cuz i was tired cuz i'm sure theres even more replies of me asking for a damn badge, nice way of handeling business with overseas people! :ugh: 




> _Originally posted by AMB1800+Nov 12 2008, 12:36 AM~12127302-->
> 
> 
> 
> any newz on that headbadge that was getting recut
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2008, 01:26 PM~12143433
> *x2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 04:24 PM~14907441
> *has the badge been shipped out allready?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 08:32 PM~15038925
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 11:36 AM~15375144
> *supp with the head badge, is a fish swimming it to belgium?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AMB1800_@Dec 3 2009, 04:01 PM~15856619
> *SUPP WITH MY BADGE???
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

sorry to hear amb1800


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800+Jan 27 2010, 01:52 PM~16426364-->
> 
> 
> 
> REPOST, didn't know it went back to 2008  :uh:  and cuz i was tired cuz i'm sure theres even more replies of me asking for a damn badge, nice way of handeling business with overseas people!  :ugh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its going out this week
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Str8crazy80_@Jan 30 2010, 02:29 AM~16454135
> *sorry to hear amb1800
> *


stiffle yo'self junior samples or you'll be waiting 2 years too :buttkick:

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

:twak:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 5 2010, 02:16 AM~16513624
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO-BC

hmmmmmmm


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Feb 12 2010, 09:52 PM~16593781
> *hmmmmmmm
> *


Hey PM your number I got peeps lookin for you


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## TonyO

TNT's latest rim kreation.


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 16 2010, 04:27 PM~16631357
> *TNT's latest rim kreation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: looks good!!


----------



## Str8crazy80

hows it going tony


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TONY-O!!


----------



## Str8crazy80

x2 bro


----------



## syked1

x3


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

x4 bro


----------



## TonyO

Thanks guys :wave:


----------



## kiki

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 16 2010, 04:27 PM~16631357
> *TNT's latest rim kreation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS FUCKING NICE :wow:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 5 2010, 07:10 AM~16800759
> *:wow:  :wow:
> THATS FUCKING NICE  :wow:
> *


Thanks


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 16 2010, 06:27 PM~16631357
> *TNT's latest rim kreation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




  :thumbsup:


T - T - T


----------



## abel




----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 5 2010, 07:18 PM~16808902
> *Thanks
> *


say do u have any 16'' parts laying around for sale ? :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 7 2010, 10:29 AM~16819422
> *say do u have any 16'' parts laying around for sale ?  :biggrin:
> *


He has some 16" fender braces. :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Hey Tony, congrats on all your winnings at the low. show yesterday!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kiki+Mar 7 2010, 08:29 PM~16819422-->
> 
> 
> 
> say do u have any 16'' parts laying around for sale ?  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have an extra set of parts just like I have on pirate bike that are raw
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 8 2010, 07:09 PM~16826972
> *Hey Tony, congrats on all your winnings at the low. show yesterday!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

TNT's latest set of rims


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 9 2010, 05:32 PM~16842334
> *TNT's latest set of rims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :twak: Those are supposed to be a secret. hno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 10 2010, 06:59 AM~16844821
> *:twak: Those are supposed to be a secret. hno:
> *


they ain't yours so why do you care? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

Handlebars we did for Vicmarcos


----------



## TonyO

Cadillac Jay here's your conti kit. The other parts are for our bROther in Douglas


----------



## TonyO

My new flyer that is in this year's LRM goodie bags. I'm sponsoring the tour this year.


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 10 2010, 04:30 PM~16852595
> *they ain't yours so why do you care? :dunno:
> *


Good point. guess I'm being a drama queen.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 10 2010, 05:01 PM~16852926
> *My new flyer that is in this year's LRM goodie bags.  I'm sponsoring the tour this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh weeeee i like that rim :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 10 2010, 05:01 PM~16852926
> *My new flyer that is in this year's LRM goodie bags.  I'm sponsoring the tour this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey tony i could use a few of those flyers ,,could hand them out at our show up in nor cal..have johnny send me some with my parts :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 12 2010, 05:58 AM~16865579
> *hey tony i could use a few of those flyers ,,could hand them out at our show up in nor cal..have johnny send me some with my parts :cheesy:
> *


He doesnt have any yet. PM your address and I'll send you some out. I'm going to be placing a big order for more with locosocal next month to cover the rest of the tour and so I can hand them out too


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 14 2010, 01:24 PM~16887533
> *He doesnt have any yet.  PM your address and I'll send you some out.  I'm going to be placing a big order for more with locosocal next month to cover the rest of the tour and so I can hand them out too
> *


PM sent


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 16 2010, 03:27 PM~16631357
> *TNT's latest rim kreation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much do some rims run?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Mar 15 2010, 10:07 AM~16893051
> *how much do some  rims run?
> *


Pm sent


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Mar 15 2010, 12:07 AM~16893051
> *how much do some  rims run?
> *


x2


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 16 2010, 07:22 AM~16901923
> *x2
> *


PM sent


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

i got the goods tony. almost didnt make it past customz though :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 17 2010, 01:57 AM~16908876
> *i got the goods tony. almost didnt make it past customz though :0  :biggrin:
> *


 

You need to change your signature I thought we won the wego tour championship in 2007 :dunno: so that would make it 3 wins right?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 17 2010, 08:47 PM~16922406
> *
> 
> You need to change your signature I thought we won the wego tour championship in 2007 :dunno:  so that would make it 3 wins right?
> *


dallas lowriders won it then


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 18 2010, 08:13 AM~16923466
> *dallas lowriders won it then
> *


Yeah I knew they won it sometime in there I thought we had 3 wins on that tour


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 17 2010, 10:53 PM~16923903
> *Yeah I knew they won it sometime in there I thought we had 3 wins on that tour
> *


its only a matter of months bRO :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 19 2010, 08:15 AM~16933431
> *its only a matter of months bRO :0
> *


True and hopefully if all goes as planned I'll be there to see it.


----------



## west_13

CANT WAIT TO GET MY MIRROR'S :biggrin:


----------



## HOMER PIMPS0N




----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## west_13

TTMFT


----------



## Str8crazy80

hows my parts tony??


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

I NEED MY MY WIFES BIKE DONE FELLAS !


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 23 2010, 07:35 PM~16979290
> *hows my parts tony??
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 31 2010, 05:14 AM~17048790
> *
> *


 :angry:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 1 2010, 08:55 AM~16474409
> *Its going out this week
> 
> *


how long is a week for you tony? here a week is 7 days, not 56 days :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 30 2010, 08:32 PM~17049081
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 30 2010, 07:32 PM~17049081
> *:angry:
> *


what? i cant be sad


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Wut is the lead time for custom parts from TNT??


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 13 2010, 12:51 AM~17170669
> *Wut is the lead time for custom parts from TNT??
> *


Depends on the order.


----------



## TonyO

I want to welcome SA ROLLERZ to team TNT as my newest TX Distributor. He will be selling pre made custom one-off design pedals and other parts. 

Custom orders are always welcome however the turnaround time depends on the order.

Welcome to team TNT bROther.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 14 2010, 12:53 AM~17187304
> *I want to welcome SA ROLLERZ to team TNT as my newest TX Distributor.  He will be selling pre made custom one-off design pedals and other parts.
> 
> Custom orders are always welcome however the turnaround time depends on the order.
> 
> Welcome to team TNT bROther.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos

pm sent tony


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

:thumbsdown: :buttkick: 







jk :biggrin:


----------



## sweetpea

Johnny did you forget me


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sweetpea_@Apr 19 2010, 01:45 AM~17229389
> *Johnny did you forget me
> *


Your still on his whiteboard in his office. Vicmarcos has a big red X though :nosad:

J/K I'm on Johnny every single day to get everything done that is owed to people.


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## wsrider

pm sent


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 23 2010, 08:37 AM~17280016
> *i mean almost $2,300.00 and nothing and i'm just going to be quite bout it
> NOT
> *


2300 in parts? Dam that's alot


----------



## sweetpea

javascript:emoticon('') Johnny waited for a call at 4pm on Thursday and you did not call whats up with that


----------



## juangotti

And I get pms and phone calls cus I talk shit to Tony? my comment had nothing to do with nor directed toward him and he still runs his mouth.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Hey Tony let me know whats up with Jose's parts.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2010, 02:53 PM~17332599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I get pms and phone calls cus I talk shit to Tony? my comment had nothing to do with nor directed toward him and he still runs his mouth.
> *


Geez Tony.... I'm so disappointed in you :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 29 2010, 12:53 AM~17332599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I get pms and phone calls cus I talk shit to Tony? my comment had nothing to do with nor directed toward him and he still runs his mouth.
> *


When someone talks shit about my club member of course I'm going to give you shit back.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 29 2010, 05:41 AM~17335556
> *Geez Tony.... I'm so disappointed in you  :angry:
> *


fuck him bro, he's over there talkin shit like "oh you think people deserve to pay money to see heavy hitters" when he builds a $100K show car he can talk shit until then :thumbsdown:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 29 2010, 04:02 AM~17338417
> *fuck him bro, he's over there talkin shit like "oh you think people deserve to pay money to see heavy hitters"  when he builds a $100K show car he can talk shit until then :thumbsdown:
> *


Oh its like that? Man johnny called me asked me to leave you alone and you run your mouth. Man tony you are cool as hell in person then you come online with an S on your chest. I say FUCK YOU FOOL. I swear I hope some one actually does kick your ass.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

:drama:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 29 2010, 08:16 AM~17339616
> *Oh its like that? Man johnny called me asked me to leave you alone and you run your mouth. Man tony you are cool as hell in person then you come online with an S on your chest. I say FUCK YOU FOOL. I swear I hope some one actually does kick your ass.
> *


Those are pretty harsh words there.. next show you guys should talk things out over an ice cold BUDWEISER! BUDWEISER the king of beers.... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 29 2010, 06:16 PM~17339616
> *Oh its like that? Man johnny called me asked me to leave you alone and you run your mouth. Man tony you are cool as hell in person then you come online with an S on your chest. I say FUCK YOU FOOL. I swear I hope some one actually does kick your ass.
> *


Don't be actin all innocent bro you're the one that started with that bullshit about "oh you really think its worth people paying to see your car?" I call you out and you cry like a baby. If you can't take shit dont start shit that's what I say.


----------



## D Twist

:scrutinize:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 30 2010, 02:26 AM~17348882
> *Don't be actin all innocent bro you're the one that started with that bullshit about "oh you really think its worth people paying to see your car?"  I call you out and you cry like a baby.  If you can't take shit dont start shit that's what I say.
> *


your right tony. I agree 100 percent. But if thats your philosophy I better not get a phone call or a pm for me to leave you alone again.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 30 2010, 10:46 AM~17351533
> *your right tony. I agree 100 percent. But if thats your philosophy I better not get a phone call or a pm for me to leave you alone again.
> *


leave him alone :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

jay tell jose I haven't been to teshop to gethis parts cut yet


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 1 2010, 03:54 PM~17360916
> *jay tell jose I haven't been to teshop to gethis parts cut yet
> *


Ok cool i will let him know! you and uncle Tuna still coming out for the show on the 15th right? I see you guy there!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:drama: :drama:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 29 2010, 11:34 AM~17339767
> *Those are pretty harsh words there.. next show you guys should talk things out over an ice cold BUDWEISER! BUDWEISER the king of american watered down beers.... :biggrin:
> *


drink some real canadian 5% beer  then yall will be feelin good lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@May 3 2010, 09:34 PM~17373937
> *Ok cool i will let him know! you and uncle Tuna still coming out for the show on the 15th right? I see you guy there!
> *


well yeah considering its only half an hour drive from you now :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 5 2010, 12:04 AM~17395820
> *well yeah considering its only half an hour drive from you now :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 31 2010, 01:15 PM~17052745
> *how long is a week for you tony? here a week is 7 days, not 56 days :dunno:
> *


2 months later => :dunno:


----------



## RDominguez1987

hey tony did you make that little red 12" or did you buy it made


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by rdominguez1987_@May 7 2010, 10:35 PM~17420364
> *hey tony did you make that little red 12" or did you buy it made
> *


I bought lil devil frame and added the parts


----------



## RDominguez1987

i want one do you sell it


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by rdominguez1987_@May 8 2010, 09:36 PM~17428166
> *i want one do you sell it
> *


Lil devil is not for sale but I can get a lil tiger frame customized for you


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 8 2010, 03:56 PM~17429233
> *Lil devil is not for sale but I can get a lil tiger frame customized for you
> *


Cmon now, everything is for sale! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 9 2010, 03:11 AM~17429578
> *Cmon now, everything is for sale! :biggrin:
> *


Ok chucky bike for sale $600 full display :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 8 2010, 08:22 PM~17430885
> *Ok chucky bike for sale $600 full display  :biggrin:
> *


any pics of lil devil


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 8 2010, 08:22 PM~17430885
> *Ok chucky bike for sale $600 full display  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 8 2010, 07:55 PM~17431122
> *
> *


YO DANIEL WHEN CAN I PICK UP CHUCKY??  :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 8 2010, 10:14 PM~17431769
> *YO DANIEL WHEN CAN I PICK UP CHUCKY??   :wow:
> *


When you get the title for your towncar ready


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 8 2010, 10:01 PM~17432176
> *When you get the title for your towncar ready
> *


 :0


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 8 2010, 10:01 PM~17432176
> *When you get the title for your towncar ready
> *


WHICH ONE??  :wow:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 9 2010, 06:26 AM~17430907
> *any pics of lil devil
> *


only pic i could find


----------



## TonyO

here's another pic of lil devil


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 9 2010, 10:39 AM~17434324
> *here's another pic of lil devil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ill give ya 500 when you come down to fort mcdowell for it


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 9 2010, 12:40 AM~17432644
> *WHICH ONE??   :wow:
> *


The lifted one :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 9 2010, 12:14 PM~17435304
> *The lifted one :biggrin:
> *


DEAL


----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:happysad: :0


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 9 2010, 10:39 AM~17434324
> *here's another pic of lil devil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do u wanna sell that gold seat pan


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 10 2010, 02:41 AM~17436525
> *do u wanna sell that gold seat pan
> *


No


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 9 2010, 09:42 PM~17439064
> *No
> *


who made it manny


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 9 2010, 11:12 PM~17435290
> *Ill give ya 500 when you come down to fort mcdowell for it
> *


Nope not sellin this is the only pocket show bike I got I can bust this out at any show even if I'm drivin the lex ;-)


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 9 2010, 09:45 PM~17439108
> *Nope not sellin this is the only pocket show bike I got I can bust this out at any show even if I'm drivin the lex ;-)
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 7 2010, 11:07 AM~17416449
> *2 months later => :dunno:
> *


Its finally getting mailed tomorrow!!! :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 9 2010, 10:39 AM~17434324
> *here's another pic of lil devil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHO DID UR NEON'S LMK..
LO0KING FOR SOME ONE
TO DO MY 12''


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 14 2010, 09:47 AM~17485956
> *WHO DID UR NEON'S LMK..
> LO0KING FOR SOME ONE
> TO DO MY 12''
> *


Just go to any sign place that does neon bro it'll cost you about $100 to $150


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 14 2010, 12:31 AM~17486208
> *Just go to any sign place that does neon bro it'll cost you about $100 to $150
> *


ight ko0l thanks


----------



## KABEL




----------



## 1SLICK3

POST UP SUM CHARMS...


----------



## vicmarcos

any word on johnny?phones are not working again and no response from emails either...


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 19 2010, 09:23 AM~17539009
> *any word on johnny?phones are not working again and no response from emails either...
> *


 :wow:


----------



## mike661




----------



## west_13




----------



## west_13




----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by west_13+May 19 2010, 08:17 PM~17544366-->
> 
> 
> 
> *SNAPPER818* GOOD BUYER
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-west_13_@May 19 2010, 08:17 PM~17544370
> *MONEYMIKE GOOD BUYER ALSO
> *


wrong thread


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 14 2010, 08:34 AM~17485877
> *Its finally getting mailed tomorrow!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

any progress tony??


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

:twak:


----------



## mike661




----------



## Raguness




----------



## Str8crazy80

were ya been tony?


----------



## vicmarcos

weres johnny at....


----------



## TonyO




----------



## Raguness

:wave:


----------



## lesstime

whats up guys hows everyting going


----------



## vicmarcos




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## DETACHED

sup can you drop me some prices on 12" forks need a diamond theme fork or like a maze of one diamond as a fork would be sick too. diamonds like <> that style versus the diamond say on a ring..


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Jul 2 2010, 01:44 AM~17938536
> *sup can you drop me some prices on 12" forks  need a diamond theme fork or like a maze of one diamond as a fork would be sick too. diamonds like <> that style versus the diamond say on a ring..
> *


just forks or complete set of 12" parts?


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 1 2010, 07:52 PM~17940535
> *just forks or complete set of 12" parts?
> *


I need a quote for a set of 12" parts. Let me know please.


----------



## DETACHED

ive already got a sprocket, so pm me a price on both...


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by 1SLICK3_@May 18 2010, 11:36 AM~17528078
> *POST UP SUM PENDANTS...
> *


X2


----------



## vicmarcos

any word on my parts 
it aproching a year later now and still nothing


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 9 2010, 05:02 AM~17996833
> *any word on my parts
> it aproching a year later now and still nothing
> *


Well u know I've been trying to get things done for myself for a while too if u want you can always ask johnny for a refund


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 9 2010, 01:36 PM~18003836
> *Well u know I've been trying to get things done for myself for a while too if u want you can always ask johnny for a refund
> *


i did that back in april and he said he would get all the parts done with in two months and its two months later and still nothing...i guess his word ain't shit..so i have again requested a refund from him..


----------



## Str8crazy80

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:tears: :tears:


----------



## schwinn1966

:wow: 
a whole table full of Krazy Pedals!
Good to see you again Johnny! 
:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

:0 :wow:


----------



## eric in cali

id like to see about ordering parts ,,,,pm me


----------



## mike661




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 12 2010, 09:23 AM~18021830
> *:wow:
> a whole table full of Krazy Pedals!
> Good to see you again Johnny!
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes Sir TNT has a line of chromed and engraved pedals ready


----------



## vicmarcos

:biggrin:


----------



## mike661




----------



## thomas67442

:biggrin: sent me a pm on those engraved pedals with cost


----------



## Str8crazy80

PM me tony lets git my parts finished


----------



## bigshod

Wut do got in stock ready to ship


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Jul 29 2010, 10:59 AM~18171579-->
> 
> 
> 
> PM me tony lets git my  parts finished
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigshod_@Aug 11 2010, 07:57 PM~18284085
> *Wut do got in stock ready to ship
> *


Pedals


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 14 2010, 10:56 AM~17488159
> *ight ko0l thanks
> *


 :angry: :guns:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2010, 04:38 PM~18287051
> *I know
> 
> *


  lets git it knocked out :happysad:


----------



## LOW_LOC

post some pics sounds interestin...... grabed my atention :wow: ......... but u say competitive pirices eda! :cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 19 2010, 12:24 PM~18353528
> *  lets git it knocked out :happysad:
> *


you still have my number? i lost yours along with my phone in the water


----------



## It's Johnny

wat's up Johnny, i don't know if you forgot or you just been crazy busy... hopefully busy cuz i'm still waiting on my call about my Plaque?? :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 9 2010, 01:09 PM~18525836
> *
> *


gotta love it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Sep 22 2010, 05:09 PM~18635362
> *gotta love it
> *


wheres the one you promised me? :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 27 2010, 11:07 PM~18678134
> *wheres the one you promised me? :0
> *


and me :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## RO-BC

lol here at my pad i gotta look for them if i find dem ill give em to u


----------



## R0L0

will you guys have a booth at the Vegas show?


----------



## TonyO

Ok here it is new rules for TNT Metal Workz effective immediately:

All parts will be inventory stock only. As always we will never duplicate designs, every design we make will be one off custom design for a part or set of parts never to be used again. However we are NOT doing onsey twosey sales anymore. People who say "oh I just need a sprocket but I want it to match the theme of my bike..." will be out of luck because its just too much hassle dealing with a one part two part customer who wants something specific. 

I am going to be cutting some inventory parts in a couple weeks and will be posting up pics of things I"ll have for sale. People have been hitting me up for wheel trims, wheel spinners, forks, handlebars, sprockets, etc so those are the type of parts I will be carrying inventory in stock raw. I will still offer plating and engraving at an additional cost but the turnaround time will be a lot quicker.

I will be completing all the current custom orders I have and then that's it. TNT is going in a whole new direction and I welcome anyone to go to any other cutter for one part two part orders because its not worth it to me anymore to do those type of orders.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2010, 08:49 AM~18790271
> *Ok here it is new rules for TNT Metal Workz effective immediately:
> 
> All parts will be inventory stock only.  As always we will never duplicate designs, every design we make will be one off custom design for a part or set of parts never to be used again.  However we are NOT doing onsey twosey sales anymore.  People who say "oh I just need a sprocket but I want it to match the theme of my bike..." will be out of luck because its just too much hassle dealing with a one part two part customer who wants something specific.
> 
> I am going to be cutting some inventory parts in a couple weeks and will be posting up pics of things I"ll have for sale.  People have been hitting me up for wheel trims, wheel spinners, forks, handlebars, sprockets, etc so those are the type of parts I will be carrying inventory in stock raw.  I will still offer plating and engraving at an additional cost but the turnaround time will be a lot quicker.
> 
> I will be completing all the current custom orders I have and then that's it.  TNT is going in a whole new direction and I welcome anyone to go to any other cutter for one part two part orders because its not worth it to me anymore to do those type of orders.
> *


 :wave: :buttkick:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 13 2010, 08:59 AM~18796331
> *:wave:  :buttkick:
> *


Chucky Bike is assed out :twak:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 13 2010, 09:46 AM~18799194
> *Chucky Bike is assed out :twak:
> *


:no: 

My order was placed and paid for before the annoucement :biggrin: 

Soooooo.... :twak: 


But anyways I got some cool designs for for parts ill show them to you on fri


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 13 2010, 11:42 PM~18801045
> *:no:
> 
> My order was placed and paid for before the annoucement  :biggrin:
> 
> Soooooo.... :twak:
> But anyways I got some cool designs for for parts ill show them to you on fri
> *


:werd:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 13 2010, 03:54 PM~18802143
> *The Paz brothers are more than happy to take onsey twosey part orders.  They have already set a high standard of quality and are very cool people to work with :thumbsup:
> *



X80...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 13 2010, 07:12 PM~18804706
> *X80...
> *


Why 80?? Yeah I agree Paz are cool ass people


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 14 2010, 09:16 AM~18806980
> *Why 80??  Yeah I agree Paz are cool ass people
> *


xWTF? What's up with the 80?


So anyway I'm lookin for ideas of what kind of parts I should cut as stock in my hand ready to sell items. I'm thinking forks, handlebars, sprockets, pedals for sure. But are there any peeps in the market for things like crowns, wheel trim, and things like that?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 14 2010, 06:53 AM~18808001
> *xWTF?  What's up with the 80?
> So anyway I'm lookin for ideas of what kind of parts I should cut as stock in my hand ready to sell items.  I'm thinking forks, handlebars, sprockets, pedals for sure.  But are there any peeps in the market for things like crowns, wheel trim, and things like that?
> *


Def crowns nikka... w a couple of different extension sizes.. 


And I put x80 cuz I got a 80 caddy coupe :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 14 2010, 05:53 AM~18808001
> *xWTF?  What's up with the 80?
> So anyway I'm lookin for ideas of what kind of parts I should cut as stock in my hand ready to sell items.  I'm thinking forks, handlebars, sprockets, pedals for sure.  But are there any peeps in the market for things like crowns, wheel trim, and things like that?
> *


Steering wheels?? :happysad:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

fuck, I need one and two parts! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 18 2010, 03:39 PM~18843645
> *fuck, I need one and two parts!  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


This guy... haha

Tony has premade pedals right now ready to go... he's gonna have some parts ready to go soon..

If you need something just for your bike that's ur design or theme, hit up the Paz bros... they are real cool and don't mind working with you.. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Remember TonyO will have ready made one off parts on hand soon... already has chrome and chrome and engraved pedals right now ready to ship...

For those of you wanting your own design or something more custom to your theme, Paz Bros are now taking orders, they can do face parts, twists, combo of both... frame mods, engraving, ect...

Please feel free to PM me or TonyO if you are interested...


----------



## Hermanos of Peace

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 13 2010, 03:54 PM~18802143
> *The Paz brothers are more than happy to take onsey twosey part orders.  They have already set a high standard of quality and are very cool people to work with :thumbsup:
> *


Exactly! If you need a one a kind part let me know. Will outline any part with twist and can make it bolt on.
From steering wheels to frames, fenders to wheels. Also do engraving and anything you can think of.
So pm myself, tony or childsplay and they will make sure I get it.

Peace 
Sal


----------



## TonyO

Why isnt this pinned anymore?


----------



## R0L0

what pedals do you have instock homie and how much?


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 20 2010, 04:11 PM~18862696
> *Why isnt this pinned anymore?
> *


X2 did you not pay the bill


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 20 2010, 03:11 PM~18862696
> *Why isnt this pinned anymore?
> *



You didnt pay you LIL rent homie! lol


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 20 2010, 04:21 PM~18863299
> *You didnt pay you LIL rent homie! lol
> *


It costs to be the boss homie


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966+Jul 11 2010, 11:23 PM~18021830-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> a whole table full of Krazy Pedals!
> Good to see you again Johnny!
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-E.C. ROLO_@Oct 20 2010, 03:19 PM~18862760
> *what pedals do you have instock homie and how much?
> *



Those ones, hopefully soon Tony will have some closeup pics of them...


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 20 2010, 08:27 PM~18866654
> *Those ones, hopefully soon Tony will have some closeup pics of them...
> *


cool I will wait to see the close up pics :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sweetpea

Johnny this is Wendy the one that has the tinkerbell bike. I think you forgot about me and my parts its been over a year now. I have made calls and I have texted you but i still get no answer. So whats up


----------



## Clown Confusion

wares jonny


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 25 2010, 04:49 PM~18905473
> *wares jonny
> *


X2


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 20 2010, 05:11 PM~18862696
> *Why isnt this pinned anymore?
> *


x2


----------



## TonyO




----------



## CHAIN REACTION

very nice 









[/quote]


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

TTT for the homie. dont let this topic slip into the unactive topics.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Dec 14 2010, 06:54 AM~19319606
> *TTT for the homie. dont let this topic slip into the unactive topics.
> *


TTB  



:roflmao: TNT will be popping out with new work next year. I'll be getting my pedals soon and other inventory to push.


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 14 2010, 07:23 AM~19322469
> *TTB
> :roflmao:  TNT will be popping out with new work next year.  I'll be getting my pedals soon and other inventory to push.
> *


u dont got some forks or sissi bars already made fuk pedals that dont spin lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 18 2010, 04:35 PM~19359398
> *u dont got some forks or sissi bars already made fuk pedals that dont spin lol
> *


The concept of show pieces completely blows your mind doesnt it? :loco:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 20 2010, 08:01 AM~19373990
> *The concept of show pieces completely blows your mind doesnt it? :loco:
> *


i knw they for show but its not my style i rather have some that spin to give my bike that ridable look even tho i dont ride ma shit any more


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 20 2010, 08:41 AM~19374518
> *i knw they for show but its not my style i rather have some that spin to give my bike that ridable look even tho i dont ride ma shit any more
> *


What's up TNT


----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 20 2010, 07:56 PM~19379921
> *
> *


 :wow:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 20 2010, 10:31 PM~19381195
> *:wow:
> *


maybe hes mad kuz his pedals dont spin lol jk


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 20 2010, 10:59 PM~19381511
> *maybe hes mad kuz his pedals dont spin lol jk
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 20 2010, 09:59 PM~19381511
> *maybe hes mad kuz his pedals dont spin lol jk
> *


I hate it when my pedals don't spin :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 20 2010, 11:54 PM~19382059
> *I hate it when my pedals don't spin :angry:    :biggrin:
> *


lol i hate it when they spin right off the crank lol that happend to me 2 times on ma blue bike i fell on ma ass :angry:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 20 2010, 10:59 PM~19381511
> *maybe hes mad kuz his pedals dont spin lol jk
> *


:machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 20 2010, 10:59 PM~19381511
> *maybe hes mad kuz his pedals dont spin lol jk
> *


Nah we can make kustom pedals that spin.. float... fucking shoot off your bike if you have that chedda :biggrin: 


But seriously we can make them spin, just that these is what we have on the shelf ready to go on your bike now... If your serious about getting some kustom pedals that spin hit me up


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 21 2010, 03:42 AM~19382703
> *Nah we can make kustom pedals that spin.. float... fucking shoot off your bike if you have that chedda  :biggrin:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 21 2010, 01:45 AM~19382712
> *:drama:
> *


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 21 2010, 01:45 AM~19382710
> *Nah we can make kustom pedals that spin.. float... fucking shoot off your bike if you have that chedda  :biggrin:
> But seriously we can make them spin, just that these is what we have on the shelf ready to go on your bike now... If your serious about getting some kustom pedals that spin hit me up
> *


yea i wanna get some bud leaf pedals that spin kinda like them dtwist ones but i want to get them made outa sheet metal so i can get them engraved but i wanna get some forks n sissi bars first i wanna get the big shit out the way n then get smaller parts


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 21 2010, 01:47 AM~19382718
> *yea i wanna get some bud leaf pedals that spin kinda like them dtwist ones but i want to get them made outa sheet metal so i can get them engraved but i wanna get some forks n sissi bars first i wanna get the big shit out the way n then get smaller parts
> *


Yeah lincolnsal text me a pic of the ones he thought you were getting... pretty cool design.. if they are at a good price i would swoop them up


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 21 2010, 01:50 AM~19382723
> *Yeah lincolnsal text me a pic of the ones he thought you were getting... pretty cool design.. if they are at a good price i would swoop them up
> *


yea them skyed1 ones look bad ass i just neda get the skrilla but ima get that shit soon since the hail fuked up alota peoples roofs ima work with ma dads homie to fix them n shit so with that ima fix up ma bike more fuck china parts lol


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 21 2010, 01:55 AM~19382742
> *yea them skyed1 ones look bad ass i just neda get the skrilla but ima get that shit soon since the hail fuked up alota peoples roofs ima work with ma dads homie to fix them n shit so with that ima fix up ma bike more fuck china parts lol
> *


Yeah this hail damage was a gift to all the body shops from GOD... :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 21 2010, 01:59 AM~19382748
> *Yeah this hail damage was a gift to all the body shops from GOD...  :biggrin:
> *


lol hell yea especially since they fucked up the roofs n shit the insurance companys givin people thousands to get that shit fixed n thats where we come in lol they gave one of my dads clients 20 gs to fix his roof n the actual cost to fix his shit was only couple of gs


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 21 2010, 11:45 AM~19382710
> *Nah we can make kustom pedals that spin.. float... fucking shoot off your bike if you have that chedda  :biggrin:
> But seriously we can make them spin, just that these is what we have on the shelf ready to go on your bike now... If your serious about getting some kustom pedals that spin hit me up
> *


That's the thing cuz you know people won't be willing to spend the little extra we gotta charge for that.

Its what separates the men from the boys, the big ballers from the low ballers.


----------



## TonyO

OK I edited the taboo posts here I hope this thing gets pinned back where it belongs.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 4 2011, 09:02 AM~19499154
> *OK I edited the taboo posts here I hope this thing gets pinned back where it belongs.
> *


??? You had taboo stuff on here???


----------



## wsrider

> Ok here it is new rules for TNT Metal Workz effective immediately:
> 
> All parts will be inventory stock only. As always we will never duplicate designs, every design we make will be one off custom design for a part or set of parts never to be used again. However we are NOT doing onsey twosey sales anymore. People who say "oh I just need a sprocket but I want it to match the theme of my bike..." will be out of luck because its just too much hassle dealing with a one part two part customer who wants something specific.
> 
> I am going to be cutting some inventory parts in a couple weeks and will be posting up pics of things I"ll have for sale. People have been hitting me up for wheel trims, wheel spinners, forks, handlebars, sprockets, etc so those are the type of parts I will be carrying inventory in stock raw. I will still offer plating and engraving at an additional cost but the turnaround time will be a lot quicker.
> 
> I will be completing all the current custom orders I have and then that's it. TNT is going in a whole new direction and I welcome anyone to go to any other cutter for one part two part orders because its not worth it to me anymore to do those type of orders.
> [/quote
> 
> :dunno:
> need some parts, got any new ones done..pic's?


----------



## TonyO

> Ok here it is new rules for TNT Metal Workz effective immediately:
> 
> All parts will be inventory stock only. As always we will never duplicate designs, every design we make will be one off custom design for a part or set of parts never to be used again. However we are NOT doing onsey twosey sales anymore. People who say "oh I just need a sprocket but I want it to match the theme of my bike..." will be out of luck because its just too much hassle dealing with a one part two part customer who wants something specific.
> 
> I am going to be cutting some inventory parts in a couple weeks and will be posting up pics of things I"ll have for sale. People have been hitting me up for wheel trims, wheel spinners, forks, handlebars, sprockets, etc so those are the type of parts I will be carrying inventory in stock raw. I will still offer plating and engraving at an additional cost but the turnaround time will be a lot quicker.
> 
> I will be completing all the current custom orders I have and then that's it. TNT is going in a whole new direction and I welcome anyone to go to any other cutter for one part two part orders because its not worth it to me anymore to do those type of orders.
> [/quote
> 
> :dunno:
> need some parts, got any new ones done..pic's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the month I'll have pics of available of available inventory that I have in my hand ready to mail out. I'm only going to be selling parts I have in my hand ready to go I'm not taking any onsey twosey orders and having people get pissed that I can't deliver in 2,4, or 6 weeks down the road. This makes it better for me and my customers.
Click to expand...


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Here you go folks... some of TNTs line of pedals so far... Prices are 150 for chrome and 200 for chrome and engraved... Raw pedals will be avaiable soon alonge with other parts soon...

PM me with any questions, Thankyou


----------



## TonyO

Thanks for posting them up  

I'll probably make more pedals later this year but this is it for now. I will be making more inventory of different parts at the end of the month.


----------



## TonyO

The price on the pedals does not include shipping. Add $5 shipping to anywhere in the U.S. We can and will ship overseas for overseas shipping rates.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 5 2011, 11:06 PM~19511277
> *
> *


No shipping for you since we could just hand it to you at a show.


----------



## wsrider

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 5 2011, 12:37 PM~19511017
> *Here you go folks... some of TNTs line of pedals so far... Prices are 150 for chrome and 200 for chrome and engraved... Raw pedals will be avaiable soon alonge with other parts soon...
> 
> PM me with any questions, Thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 5 2011, 12:37 PM~19511017
> *Here you go folks... some of TNTs line of pedals so far... Prices are 150 for chrome and 200 for chrome and engraved... Raw pedals will be avaiable soon alonge with other parts soon...
> 
> PM me with any questions, Thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


number 2 , 5 n 7 look fukin sick


----------



## TonyO




----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 5 2011, 12:24 PM~19511415
> *No shipping for you since we could just hand it to you at a show.
> *


Or we could just meet up at Az Mills


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jan 5 2011, 11:57 PM~19518554
> *number 2 , 5 n 7 look fukin sick
> *


If I were u I would get #7


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 18 2011, 07:38 AM~19625652
> *If I were u I would get #7
> *


#7 and #9 are my favorites


----------



## TonyO

TNT


----------



## TonyO

Wendy's frame is finally getting done now. TNT will be producing a lot of product this year.


----------



## TonyO

Pirate bike's new gooseneck and steering wheel. Doing a few small changes for this year before I retire it.


----------



## TonyO

Here's the Gargoyle bike we've been working on for a while. This is the new style of steering wheel we'll be offering this year


----------



## TonyO

Any bike that goes against a bike with TNT parts this year is going to struggle. If you wanna run with the big dogs you gotta go with top quality parts.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:0 :0 :wow: :wow: LOOKS BAD ASS


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 25 2011, 12:34 AM~19683920
> *:0  :0  :wow:  :wow: LOOKS BAD ASS
> *


Thanks bro its time for TNT to kick it up a notch and this year I'm taking it to a whole other level. I'm working on more parts for more inventory so people will have a choice of different things I can do. The bike game will be at a whole over level after this year.


----------



## Str8crazy80

whats up with mine?


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

:thumbsup: bad ass work


----------



## thomas67442

bad ass ware can i get one of those!!!STEERING TUBE!!!???? :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 24 2011, 02:22 PM~19684342
> *Thanks bro its time for TNT to kick it up a notch and this year I'm taking it to a whole other level.  I'm working on more parts for more inventory so people will have a choice of different things I can do.  The bike game will be at a whole over level after this year.
> *


That's what's up TonyO


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Why isn't this pinned?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Jan 25 2011, 01:26 AM~19684386-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up with mine?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have to work on it bro I'm just getting back on my feet now that the shop is under new management I am still getting things done that are owed to people. You'll have it for this year's Wego tour for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 01:35 AM~19684490
> *:thumbsup: bad ass work
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-thomas67442_@Jan 25 2011, 02:39 AM~19685060
> * bad ass ware can i get one of those!!!STEERING TUBE!!!???? :biggrin:
> *


I just made a nice one this weekend I'll be posting pics soon


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 25 2011, 05:46 AM~19687085
> *Why isn't this pinned?
> *


Haters :thumbsdown:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## TonyO

NEW INVENTORY! These parts raw are priced as follows:

$100 Forks
$90 Sissybars
$40 Sprockets

I plan to get these all chromed and maybe one set chromed and engraved of the forks and sissybars but once I do the prices go up so if you want any of these parts raw let me know. Yes I know sprocket 4 and 5 are the same, the same file got cut for that design for some reason.


----------



## dee_5o5

Who makes sprockets?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 28 2011, 08:00 AM~19718710
> *Who makes sprockets?
> *


Umm I do :scrutinize:


----------



## TonyO

TNT The place to go if you want to win even if yo pedals dont spin :biggrin: (Spinning Pedals coming soon)










2010 PHX Show:

AZ War Chief Best Trike in Show
TonyO 1st and 3rd Best Bike in Show
Cadillac Jay 2nd Best Bike in Show


----------



## dee_5o5

Have an idea for one on my bike.think you could do it?


----------



## cone_weezy

> TNT The place to go if you want to win even if yo pedals dont spin :biggrin: (Spinning Pedals coming soon)
> 
> :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 28 2011, 08:05 AM~19718775
> *Have an idea for one on my bike.think you could do it?
> *


It depends on the idea but sure let me know what you're thinkin


----------



## TonyO

Bike we're doing for a Rollerz member in CA. Paulie's tribute bike




























Gooseneck  




























This build was done from scratch. No Schwinns were harmed during the making of this bike, not even the crank housing.


----------



## dee_5o5

This is the idea I want for a sprocet, is it possible


----------



## TonyO

Tinkerbell bike we're doing for a customer. Again another waterjet job on this frame boxed in and welded by our master welders


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 28 2011, 08:15 AM~19718905
> *This is the idea I want for a sprocet, is it possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So you want a dreamcatcher sprocket? I can do it


----------



## TonyO




----------



## dee_5o5

Yeah for my dreamcatcher bike.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 28 2011, 08:19 AM~19718952
> *Yeah for my dreamcatcher bike.
> *


$45 shipped I can get it done in 2 to 3 weeks and ship it out to you.


----------



## dee_5o5

That chromed too?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Jan 28 2011, 08:21 AM~19718981
> *That chromed too?
> *


add another $50 for chrome

$95 shipped cut and chromed it will take 6 to 8 weeks (gotta wait on the chrome)


----------



## dee_5o5

Okay, let you know when all order it. Thanks!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 27 2011, 08:56 PM~19718661
> *NEW INVENTORY!  These parts raw are priced as follows:
> 
> $100 Forks
> $90 Sissybars
> $40 Sprockets
> 
> I plan to get these all chromed and maybe one set chromed and engraved of the forks and sissybars but once I do the prices go up so if you want any of these parts raw let me know.  Yes I know sprocket 4 and 5 are the same, the same file got cut for that design for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think 2 and 2 would look nice together and all the sprockets are sick.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 27 2011, 09:12 PM~19718865
> *Bike we're doing for a Rollerz member in CA.  Paulie's tribute bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gooseneck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This build was done from scratch.  No Schwinns were harmed during the making of this bike, not even the crank housing.
> *


 :0 :0 SICK


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> *TNT The place to go if you want to win even if yo pedals dont spin  :biggrin:  (Spinning Pedals coming soon)
> 
> :0  :0  :wow:
> *



spinning pedals bahahahahaha


make some pedals that fly nika :0 :biggrin: 


j/k


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 27 2011, 10:03 PM~19718747
> *TNT The place to go if you want to win even if yo pedals dont spin  :biggrin:  (Spinning Pedals coming soon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 PHX Show:
> 
> AZ War Chief Best Trike in Show
> TonyO 1st and 3rd Best Bike in Show
> Cadillac Jay 2nd Best Bike in Show
> *


 :roflmao: i never shoulda said shit :happysad:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ+Jan 29 2011, 05:12 AM~19725651-->
> 
> 
> 
> spinning pedals bahahahahaha
> make some pedals that fly nika :0  :biggrin:
> j/k
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> remote control pedals that fly around super show :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-brownie_602_@Jan 29 2011, 06:22 AM~19726179
> *:roflmao: i never shoulda said shit  :happysad:
> *


Its ok it motivated me to go back to the drawing board to try to find a way I could make spinning pedals without jacking up the price too much.

I didnt realize spinning pedals meant so much to people. I just kept winning shows with mine without even thinking about it. BUT since they're sooooooo important for show pedals to spin I guess I have to figure out how to do it


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Can't wait to get my TNT parts. :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 29 2011, 04:25 PM~19728984
> *Can't wait to get my TNT parts. :thumbsup:
> *


Yes sir I'll be sending them out next week


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 29 2011, 01:34 AM~19728447
> *remote control pedals that fly around super show :scrutinize:
> Its ok it motivated me to go back to the drawing board to try to find a way I could make spinning pedals without jacking up the price too much.
> 
> I didnt realize spinning pedals meant so much to people.  I just kept winning shows with mine without even thinking about it.  BUT since they're sooooooo important for show pedals to spin I guess I have to figure out how to do it
> *


the spinning pedals are for the guys who have the rideable stock bikes with custom pedals :0


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 29 2011, 11:37 AM~19730182
> *the spinning pedals are for the guys who have the rideable stock bikes with custom pedals :0
> *


And for the people that build bikes that do what bikes are supposed to do be ridden


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 29 2011, 11:37 AM~19730182
> *the spinning pedals are for the guys who have the rideable stock bikes with custom pedals :0
> *


wrong answer lol :biggrin: i have spinnig pedals on my bike and it not a stock bike , i guess everyone has their own way of fixing their bikes , but why you want to put a non functional part that doest work on a bike?? maybe their not going to ride it or maybe they dont want to build it the right way i dont know i could be wrong , im just saying dont cut corners do it the right way


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Man seriously with the spinning pedals talk again?? :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jan 29 2011, 04:40 PM~19731846
> *wrong answer lol :biggrin:  i have spinnig pedals on my bike and it not a stock bike , i guess everyone has their own way of fixing  their bikes , but why you want to put a non functional part that doest work on a bike??  maybe their not going to ride it or maybe they dont want to build it the right way i dont know i could be wrong , im just saying  dont cut corners do it the right way
> *


haha  my job here is done. i got a reaction out of yall haha. so since i dont have spinning pedal my sons bike isnt built right?


----------



## JAMES843

hey i want to get some wheels that dont spin can you make them?.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jan 29 2011, 05:13 PM~19731707
> *And for the people that build bikes that do what bikes are supposed to do be ridden
> *


Show/turntable bikes aren't supposed to be ridden, so your point is moot.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 29 2011, 05:40 PM~19732184
> *hey i want to get some wheels that dont spin can you make them?.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I want a heated seat for winter riding



lets do this


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 29 2011, 06:38 PM~19732568
> *I want a heated seat for winter riding
> lets do this
> *


Ok .. instead of velvet, we use an electric blanket... hook it up to that generator you were selling a while back.. I figure 50 bucks...

:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 29 2011, 08:45 PM~19732624
> *Ok .. instead of velvet, we use an electric blanket... hook it up to that generator you were selling a while back.. I figure 50 bucks...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


just gotta remember not to wear flammable pants


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 29 2011, 06:46 PM~19732643
> *just gotta remember not to wear flammable pants
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## thomas67442

I just made a nice one this weekend I'll be posting pics soon
[/quote]
so when can i get one of those !!!STEERING TUBE!!! made :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 29 2011, 04:47 PM~19731888
> *haha  my job here is done. i got a reaction out of yall haha.  so since i dont have spinning pedal my sons bike isnt built right?
> *


its built to your liking and every body has their own preference but again not a bike if it dont operate like a bike just abstract art that looks like a bike.


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 27 2011, 10:12 PM~19718865
> *Bike we're doing for a Rollerz member in CA.  Paulie's tribute bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gooseneck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This build was done from scratch.  No Schwinns were harmed during the making of this bike, not even the crank housing.
> *


frame looks tight


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> its built to your liking and every body has their own preference but again not a bike if it dont operate like a bike just abstract art that looks like a bike.
> [/qu
> 
> so when show cars swap out brake rotors at a show they are not driveable? same thing


----------



## Clown Confusion

i ride my bike and my pedals dont even spin


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 30 2011, 10:04 AM~19736503
> *i ride my bike and my pedals dont even spin
> *


And you win at shows... Now that's Gangsta! :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86

> its built to your liking and every body has their own preference but again not a bike if it dont operate like a bike just abstract art that looks like a bike.
> [/qu
> 
> so when show cars swap out brake rotors at a show they are not driveable? same thing
> 
> 
> 
> but atleast the wheels rotate :biggrin: you just dont hit the brakes :uh: its different
Click to expand...


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 30 2011, 10:04 AM~19736503
> *i ride my bike and my pedals dont even spin
> *


u scooter it :biggrin: but it looks good :biggrin: sup homie


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ohh boy so much controversy over pedals


lets start a new argument lol

How bout banana seats you cant sit on because there all mirrored up


After all (you don't wanna get glass in your ass)


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 30 2011, 02:00 PM~19737772
> *ohh boy so much controversy over pedals
> lets start a new argument lol
> 
> How bout banana seats you cant sit on because there all mirrored up
> After all (you don't wanna get glass in your ass)
> *


x2 but if u put the mirros in the rite place u can sit wit no worries :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 30 2011, 01:49 PM~19737710
> *but atleast the wheels rotate :biggrin: you just dont hit the brakes :uh: its different
> *


like the crank rotates?????? :0


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

HOW BOUT PUTTING A SPINNING PEDAL ON ONE SIDE AND A NON-SPINNING PEDAL ON THE OTHER. THAT COULD STOP THE ARGUMENT.
:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Jan 30 2011, 03:23 PM~19738186
> *HOW BOUT PUTTING A SPINNING PEDAL ON ONE SIDE AND A NON-SPINNING PEDAL ON THE OTHER. THAT COULD STOP THE ARGUMENT.
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :uh: :uh: u can do that to your bike if u want too go ahead :biggrin:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 29 2011, 05:46 PM~19732227
> *Show/turntable bikes aren't supposed to be ridden, so your point is moot.
> *


Well i try to design my bikes so that thier ridable and if ihad access to Water Jet, & Plasmas like TNT i'd try and specialize in ridable radical bikes


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

NA. HAHA.
IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT KIND OF PEDALS I HAVE. 
IF THE DESIGN IS THE ONE I WANT THEN THATS ALL THAT MATTERS.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

i just made some pedals that dont spin 4 my daughtrs bike and she dont mind


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jan 30 2011, 05:29 PM~19738220
> *i'd try and specialize in ridable radical bikes
> *


I got one of them rideable rad's your talking about :biggrin:

with non spinning pedals :0


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Well this is one way of keeping this topic pinned ... honestly TNT have stated they are working on pedals that do spin at a price that won't be that much more than the current ones that are for sale now...

Non spinning pedals have been in the game forever, I remember when I made my first set using fence post back in 93.. so this isn't a new thing for people to point out certain things on turntable bikes and say its not funtional.. from mirrored seats, pedals, raked necks, over extended crowns, frame too heavy, ect...

So we can prolly agree that people have different building styles, budgets ect...


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 30 2011, 03:56 PM~19738440
> *Well this is one way of keeping this topic pinned ... honestly TNT have stated they are working on pedals that do spin at a price that won't be that much more than the current ones that are for sale now...
> 
> Non spinning pedals have been in the game forever, I remember when I made my first set using fence post back in 93.. so this isn't a new thing for people to point out certain things on turntable bikes and say its not funtional.. from mirrored seats, pedals, raked necks, over extended crowns, frame too heavy, ect...
> 
> So we can prolly agree that people have different building styles, budgets ect...  *


True


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 30 2011, 03:48 PM~19738376
> *I got one of them rideable rad's your talking about :biggrin:
> *


Nice :cheesy: Post Pics Of You Riding it


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 30 2011, 03:03 PM~19738087
> *like the crank rotates?????? :0
> *


Ur always right huh :wow:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 30 2011, 03:48 PM~19738376
> *I got one of them rideable rad's your talking about :biggrin:
> 
> with non spinning pedals :0
> *


 :cheesy: no one cares ! :biggrin: lol..j/k


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jan 30 2011, 06:04 PM~19738492
> *Nice  :cheesy: Post Pics Of You Riding it
> *


I'll do one better, when it comes out of the trailer, for it's first show.

I will ride it from the trailer to the turntable bar it will sit on and post the video on youtube.  check back in my topic in a few months :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 30 2011, 03:56 PM~19738440
> *Well this is one way of keeping this topic pinned ... honestly TNT have stated they are working on pedals that do spin at a price that won't be that much more than the current ones that are for sale now...
> 
> Non spinning pedals have been in the game forever, I remember when I made my first set using fence post back in 93.. so this isn't a new thing for people to point out certain things on turntable bikes and say its not funtional.. from mirrored seats, pedals, raked necks, over extended crowns, frame too heavy, ect...
> 
> So we can prolly agree that people have different building styles, budgets ect...
> *


Your the man homie the customers always right thats the way to get pinned again (no ****)


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 30 2011, 04:08 PM~19738517
> *I'll do one better, when it comes out of the trailer, for it's first show.
> 
> I will ride it from the trailer to the turntable bar it will sit on and post the video on youtube.  check back in my topic in a few months :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jan 30 2011, 06:07 PM~19738512
> *:cheesy:  no one cares ! :biggrin:  lol..j/k
> *


haha, you focker


yo- how do i get on your level, I really don't wanna get left behind, lol


p.m. me with details :cheesy: 
:wow: :happysad:


----------



## TonyO

Wow the great pedal debate of 2011 :roflmao:

Bottom line is that nobody really cares as long as they're custom. The only people who care are guys who actually ride their bikes and those who do don't have a $15K show bike so they don't care if anything scrapes or hits. 

THere are people who build to ride and people who build to show.

I will be making pedals that spin but they're going to be a little more $$ because of the extra labor involved.

Now, can we please put the whole pedal thing to rest? :loco:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

amen tony :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Fork 2 and sprocket 3 SOLD. Sale Pending on Fork 3. The rest are still available.


$100 Forks
$90 Sissybars
$40 Sprockets


----------



## TonyO

Parts we cut for a customer's bike in AZ:










Sissybars and forks fresh cut ready for sale:

Prices raw:

$90 for sissybars
$100 for forks


----------



## TonyO

More inventory all for sale. Goosenecks are going to be $175 raw and will be complete with all fabrication required. 



















I can almost guarantee nobody else will have as much custom stock inventory on hand as I will this year. So start saving your $$ now and place your orders before my website goes live.


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 31 2011, 09:17 AM~19744718
> *More inventory all for sale.  Goosenecks are going to be $175 raw and will be complete with all fabrication required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can almost guarantee nobody else will have as much custom stock inventory on hand as I will this year.  So start saving your $$ now and place your orders before my website goes live.
> *


i like them handle bars n steering wheel how much sum like that cost?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jan 31 2011, 11:13 PM~19746483
> *i like them handle bars n steering wheel how much sum like that cost?
> *


Handlebars are $150 raw

Steering wheel $100 raw


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 31 2011, 01:46 PM~19746718
> *Handlebars are $150 raw
> 
> Steering wheel  $100 raw
> *


what part of az u in i feel like buyin that steering wheel i justr gota wait till to tomorrow i get paid


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jan 31 2011, 11:50 PM~19746755
> *what part of az u in i feel like buyin that steering wheel i justr gota wait till to tomorrow i get paid
> *


I'm in southern az brother but I head to PHX at least once a month. I'm making a few steering wheels that I should have by Feb 12th weekend. I'll probably go to PHX sometime after that.


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 31 2011, 01:53 PM~19746776
> *I'm in southern az brother but I head to PHX at least once a month.  I'm making a few steering wheels that I should have by Feb 12th weekend.  I'll probably go to PHX sometime after that.
> *


orale il have the feria then what part of phx u going to kuz im in avondale but i can meet u in phx


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Feb 1 2011, 12:51 AM~19747287
> *orale il have the feria then what part of phx u going to kuz im in avondale but i can meet u in phx
> *


I usually end up by Sueno park on 43rd and Encanto for the RO PHX meetings.


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 31 2011, 03:03 PM~19747389
> *I usually end up by Sueno park on 43rd and Encanto for the RO PHX meetings.
> *


thats whats up i grew up down the street fromn that park i member seeing all the low lows every sunday at that park when i was younger


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TNT PAINT Works ??????


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 1 2011, 05:34 AM~19750058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNT PAINT Works ??????
> *


TNT is turning into a one stop shop. By the end of the year we'll be doing everything. We just need to find an upholstery guy in AZ.


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 31 2011, 11:17 AM~19744718
> *More inventory all for sale.  Goosenecks are going to be $175 raw and will be complete with all fabrication required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can almost guarantee nobody else will have as much custom stock inventory on hand as I will this year.  So start saving your $$ now and place your orders before my website goes live.
> *


Hey Tony is that the crown? Pm me with the price. Trying to get that so you can ship it with the other parts


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 1 2011, 05:00 PM~19754633
> *Hey Tony is that the crown? Pm me with the price. Trying to get that so you can ship it with the other parts
> *


No those are steering wheels. The little piece to the right of the handlebars is a piece Ragueness ordered a while back that i'm finally getting to him.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 1 2011, 06:58 AM~19754626
> *TNT is turning into a one stop shop.  By the end of the year we'll be doing everything.  We just need to find an upholstery guy in AZ.
> *


Done...... :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 1 2011, 06:58 PM~19755183
> *Done...... :biggrin:
> *


A name change might even be in order: TNT Auto Workz


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 1 2011, 06:58 AM~19754626
> *TNT is turning into a one stop shop.  By the end of the year we'll be doing everything.  We just need to find an upholstery guy in AZ.
> *


so you will be painting your own bikes? :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 1 2011, 07:18 PM~19755297
> *so you will be painting your own bikes? :0
> *


I always use multiple painters who have their own talent. The plan is to have complete bikes for customers who want a nice clean showable bike. I'm not cutting out my bROthers in SA. Just trying to set TNT up as an all inclusive type shop.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 1 2011, 09:24 AM~19755333
> *I always use multiple painters who have their own talent.  The plan is to have complete bikes for customers who want a nice clean showable bike.  I'm not cutting out my bROthers in SA.  Just trying to set TNT up as an all inclusive type shop.
> *


i was just kidding :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 1 2011, 06:58 AM~19754626
> *TNT is turning into a one stop shop.  By the end of the year  we'll be doing everything.We just need to find an upholstery guy in AZ.
> *


in that case one drug free mail order bride please.









































jk :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Feb 2 2011, 12:43 AM~19757752
> *in that case one drug free mail order bride please.
> jk  :biggrin:
> *


There's probably a few crack whores around the corner from our shop :dunno:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 1 2011, 03:03 PM~19757934
> *There's probably a few crack whores around the corner from our shop :dunno:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Feb 1 2011, 02:43 PM~19757752
> *in that case one drug free mail order bride please.
> jk  :biggrin:
> *


Were u kidding aboutg the mail order bride or the drug free part??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 1 2011, 04:19 PM~19758550
> *Were u kidding aboutg the mail order bride or the drug free part??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


both.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Feb 1 2011, 05:15 PM~19759056
> *both.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 31 2011, 09:25 AM~19744074
> *Wow the great pedal debate of 2011 :roflmao:
> 
> Bottom line is that nobody really cares as long as they're custom.  The only people who care are guys who actually ride their bikes and those who do don't have a $15K show bike so they don't care if anything scrapes or hits.
> 
> THere are people who build to ride and people who build to show.
> 
> I will be making pedals that spin but they're going to be a little more $$ because of the extra labor involved.
> 
> Now, can we please put the whole pedal thing to rest?  :loco:
> *


word :angel: rest in peace


----------



## mandoemex

Tony here are some TNT parts

for Paulies Celias evil ways bike I will ship monday

















And The Yuma Bike from Andres sissy bars,Cont kit Bars,Rim,Sproket and steering wheel









See you guys this weekend


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 5 2011, 01:58 AM~19793394
> *Tony here are some TNT parts
> 
> for Paulies Celias evil ways bike I will ship monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you guys this weekend
> *


i have the same forks.lol. those looking bad ass.  :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 31 2011, 02:03 PM~19747389
> *I usually end up by Sueno park on 43rd and Encanto for the RO PHX meetings.
> *


In that case drop off some forks I'm close by :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mandoemex+Feb 5 2011, 11:58 AM~19793394-->
> 
> 
> 
> Tony here are some TNT parts
> 
> for Paulies Celias evil ways bike I will ship monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And The Yuma Bike from Andres sissy bars,Cont kit Bars,Rim,Sproket and steering wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you guys this weekend
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mando everything is looking bad ass
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 5 2011, 01:34 PM~19793541
> *In that case drop off some forks I'm close by :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


I'll get with you next time I go up for a meeting.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 27 2011, 09:12 PM~19718865
> *Bike we're doing for a Rollerz member in CA.  Paulie's tribute bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gooseneck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This build was done from scratch.  No Schwinns were harmed during the making of this bike, not even the crank housing.
> *


ahh yes this is the one! i've been waiting for updates on this bike, looks amazing!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 27 2011, 09:16 PM~19718924
> *So you want a dreamcatcher sprocket?  I can do it
> *


i thought you guys were only cutting whole builds instead of one or two parts at a time?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 5 2011, 07:32 PM~19794310
> *i thought you guys were only cutting whole builds instead of one or two parts at a time?
> *


This is true but if I'm cutting inventory anyway and someone orders a certain thing I might go ahead and do it if its something universal enough. A dreamcatcher sprocket isn't something that he's the only person that would want something like that.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 5 2011, 09:36 AM~19794327
> *This is true but if I'm cutting inventory anyway and someone orders a certain thing I might go ahead and do it if its something universal enough.  A dreamcatcher sprocket isn't something that he's the only person that would want something like that.
> *


What about a sprocket w Chuckys face??? Pretty universal... :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 5 2011, 08:36 AM~19794327
> *This is true but if I'm cutting inventory anyway and someone orders a certain thing I might go ahead and do it if its something universal enough.  A dreamcatcher sprocket isn't something that he's the only person that would want something like that.
> *


ah i see :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 5 2011, 07:41 PM~19794346
> *What about a sprocket w Chuckys face??? Pretty universal...  :biggrin:
> *


Not really all that universal :|


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 5 2011, 10:46 AM~19794663
> *Not really all that universal :|
> *


Well you won't be stuck with it :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 5 2011, 03:58 AM~19793394
> *Tony here are some TNT parts
> 
> for Paulies Celias evil ways bike I will ship monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And The Yuma Bike from Andres sissy bars,Cont kit Bars,Rim,Sproket and steering wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you guys this weekend
> *


 hmmmm like them DLK parts so where you get the .cad's cause them forks and sprocket is DOWN LOW KUSTOMZS line ????? :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## mandoemex

Deleted


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 5 2011, 06:49 PM~19796505
> *You are correct sory for the confusions. A guy traded these in to us for better parts. We sold these to paulie and made the Handle bars and Crown Like we will make the wheels and Peddles. Tony I apologies for The Drama on your topic I didn't want anyone to think that you wanted to take credit for those designs. Good luck with your business mister Str8clownin.
> *


oh ok thanks for the clear thangs up mandoe just did not know ok bro


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 6 2011, 05:12 AM~19797228
> *oh ok thanks for the clear thangs up mandoe just did not know ok bro
> *


Yeah I'm not taking credit for those parts. We got them raw in exchange for other stuff. We made other parts to match it for another bike and just had them finished up.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 6 2011, 08:52 AM~19800127
> *Yeah I'm not taking credit for those parts.  We got them raw in exchange for other stuff.  We made other parts to match it for another bike and just had them finished up.
> *


Whatup bRO???


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 6 2011, 07:29 PM~19800337
> *Whatup bRO???
> *


Just getting ready for the work week. Gotta shine the shoes, iron the shirts, and match up the ties.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 6 2011, 09:35 AM~19800370
> *Just getting ready for the work week.  Gotta shine the shoes, iron the shirts, and match up the ties.
> *


So ur a Butler??? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 6 2011, 08:17 PM~19800623
> *So ur a Butler???  :biggrin:
> *


Doing that for myself fool :uh:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Feb 6 2011, 09:17 AM~19800623-->
> 
> 
> 
> So ur a Butler???  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Feb 6 2011, 09:56 AM~19800905
> *Doing that for myself fool  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: you guys are funny lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 6 2011, 11:17 AM~19800623
> *So ur a Butler???  :biggrin:
> *


bathroom attendant? :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex

Tony here are more of your stock parts
Kick stands,Goos neck and Steer tube









Spinning Peddles for the high rollerZ that need them to spin at shows








Cranks TNT style
















Steering wheels








handle bars









Here are some sold Items 
Seat








Non Spinning Pedals








Elmo Forks


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 6 2011, 12:26 PM~19802012
> *Tony here are more of your stock parts
> Kick stands,Goos neck and Steer tube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spinning Peddles for the high rollerZ that need them to spin at shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cranks TNT style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steering wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handle bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some sold Items
> Seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non Spinning Pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elmo Forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the stearing tube?


----------



## TonyO

Thanks Mando Looking forward to making even more stock inventory next weekend to include a never before made faced part hno:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 6 2011, 12:26 PM~19802012
> *Tony here are more of your stock parts
> Kick stands,Goos neck and Steer tube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spinning Peddles for the high rollerZ that need them to spin at shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cranks TNT style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steering wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handle bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some sold Items
> Seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non Spinning Pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elmo Forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any crowns/springer cages?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 6 2011, 11:50 PM~19802236
> *any crowns/springer cages?
> *


not yet.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 6 2011, 12:55 PM~19802272
> *not yet.
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 6 2011, 10:52 AM~19800127
> *Yeah I'm not taking credit for those parts.  We got them raw in exchange for other stuff.  We made other parts to match it for another bike and just had them finished up.
> *


thats cool i have talked to mandoe and everything is looking good bro keep it up tony :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE+Feb 6 2011, 11:56 PM~19802278-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm cutting more and more inventory of different things bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 6 2011, 11:58 PM~19802294
> *thats cool i have talked to mandoe and everything is looking good bro keep it up tony  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


This will be a good year for TNT. More things will be done in house which means lower prices for everyone.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 6 2011, 01:07 PM~19802333
> *I'm cutting more and more inventory of different things bro
> This will be a good year for TNT.  More things will be done in house which means lower prices for everyone.
> *


  can wait to see em'


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 6 2011, 04:07 PM~19802333
> *I'm cutting more and more inventory of different things bro
> This will be a good year for TNT.  More things will be done in house which means lower prices for everyone.
> *


hell yea can not wait to see bro


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

...... so your not a butler??? :scrutinize:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 7 2011, 12:31 AM~19802499
> *...... so your not a butler???  :scrutinize:
> *



Did I mention everyone's prices will be lower this year except yours? :angry:


----------



## cone_weezy

nice parts tony looks like tnt is coming along real good keep it up .. im digging the seat


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 7 2011, 12:43 AM~19802562
> *nice parts tony looks like tnt is coming along real good keep it up .. im digging the seat
> *


Thanks. more parts to come this year. They're all raw now but I plan to sell them chromed or chromed and engraved in a few months.


----------



## mandoemex

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 6 2011, 02:31 PM~19802499
> *...... so your not a butler???  :scrutinize:
> *


Damn I was leaving my shoes for Friday night now when tony got to Yuma. I guess I'm going to have to shine them myself.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 7 2011, 01:02 AM~19802661
> *Damn I was leaving my shoes for Friday night now when tony got to Yuma. I guess I'm going to have to shine them myself.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Feb 6 2011, 02:39 PM~19802537-->
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention everyone's prices will be lower this year except yours?  :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :tears:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mandoemex_@Feb 6 2011, 03:02 PM~19802661
> *Damn I was leaving my shoes for Friday night now when tony got to Yuma. I guess I'm going to have to shine them myself.
> *


no he will still shine them for you for more CAD time :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 7 2011, 01:33 AM~19802824
> *:tears:
> no he will still shine them for you for more CAD time  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 6 2011, 03:40 PM~19802891
> *:angry:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

*Steer tube SOLD*. The gooseneck and kickstands are still up for sale


----------



## 96tein

> *Steer tube SOLD*.
> 
> *thanks TonyO. cant wait for it to arrive. * :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 6 2011, 12:26 PM~19802012
> *Tony here are more of your stock parts
> Kick stands,Goos neck and Steer tube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spinning Peddles for the high rollerZ that need them to spin at shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cranks TNT style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steering wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handle bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some sold Items
> Seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non Spinning Pedals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elmo Forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 6 2011, 05:22 PM~19803382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steer tube SOLD.  The gooseneck and kickstands are still up for sale
> *


Damn you I texted you!


----------



## lilmikew86

Spinning Peddles for the high rollerZ that need them to spin at shows


----------



## TonyO

Crank on the far left sale pending


----------



## 95rangeron14z

TTT


----------



## TonyO

More inventory coming soon


----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## TonyO

New part coming out this weekend :run:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## TonyO

I feel like Gordon Gekko from Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps. I'm making my comeback. 

Only I'm bringing everyone with me instead of kicking them to the crub like he did. You can be a successful businessman without screwing people


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 8 2011, 12:22 PM~19818669
> *New part coming out this weekend :run:
> *


Im trying to get Chucky ready for Yuma as we speak so we can battle Tony!


----------



## TonyO

:cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 8 2011, 10:51 PM~19818912
> *Im trying to get Chucky ready for Yuma as we speak so we can battle Tony!
> *


TNT Vs. TNT :scrutinize:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 8 2011, 12:59 PM~19818958
> *TNT Vs. TNT :scrutinize:
> *


Pirates Vs. Chucky :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 8 2011, 11:00 PM~19818963
> *Pirates Vs. Chucky  :biggrin:
> *


It couldn't be a better match up if it was Halloween.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 8 2011, 12:03 PM~19818980
> *It couldn't be a better match up if it was Halloween.
> *


Daniel should dress up as chucky for Halloween :happysad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 8 2011, 01:03 PM~19818980
> *It couldn't be a better match up if it was Halloween.
> *


You would lose hands down on Halloween :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 9 2011, 02:19 AM~19820316
> *You would lose hands down on Halloween :biggrin:
> *


:no:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 8 2011, 04:25 PM~19820372
> *:no:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 8 2011, 02:31 PM~19818752
> *I feel like Gordon Gekko from Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps.  I'm making my comeback.
> 
> Only I'm bringing everyone with me instead of kicking them to the crub like he did.  You can be a successful businessman without screwing people
> *


Well said


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Feb 11 2011, 08:03 PM~19844208
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Whatup :wave:

You ready for the rematch? Billy the Kid Vs. Lil Devil going down in Vegas 2011 hno:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL




----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:0 :0 :0 CHUCKY :wow: :wow: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 12 2011, 07:52 PM~19854481
> *:0  :0  :0 CHUCKY :wow:  :wow:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *





TNT is in the house.... :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

United Dreams Car show Yuma AZ this weekend Pirate Bike with its first Best Bike win of the year.


----------



## TonyO

Now down to business got these parts in my hands ready for sale


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

looking good tony :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 14 2011, 05:08 AM~19860808
> *looking good tony  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2011, 09:11 PM~19860845
> *Thanks
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

NICE


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> Now down to business got these parts in my hands ready for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.T.T.


----------



## sittingonchrome602

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2011, 07:03 PM~19860760
> *Now down to business got these parts in my hands ready for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damm I like that


----------



## wsrider

> Now down to business got these parts in my hands ready for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like that steering wheel on the left


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Got my TNT parts and have to say quality is great!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 18 2011, 04:54 PM~19900348
> *Got my TNT parts and have to say quality is great!!
> *


Glad you like them brother :thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2011, 06:55 PM~19860691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United Dreams Car show Yuma AZ this weekend Pirate Bike with its first Best Bike win of the year.
> *


LOOKS LIKE SOME SPROCKETS ON THE FLOOR. 
:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Feb 18 2011, 11:37 PM~19902705
> *LOOKS LIKE SOME SPROCKETS ON THE FLOOR.
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


Yeah those are garbage they're mess up ones I did a few years ago but the teeth arent spaced out correctly.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 18 2011, 03:41 PM~19902728
> *Yeah those are garbage they're mess up ones I did a few years ago but the teeth arent spaced out correctly.
> *


bring em to the dentist :rimshot:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

j/k :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that for the tie die shirt comment, lmao


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 19 2011, 12:56 AM~19907924
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: that for the wonder bread comment, lmao
> *


 :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 19 2011, 03:04 AM~19907957
> *:0
> *


dont start that :0 crap- you had me edit it from your topic, so I had to post it some where, lol


----------



## TonyO

What's going on in here :scrutinize:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 19 2011, 11:24 AM~19909737
> *What's going on in here :scrutinize:
> *


Window Shopping..... :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 19 2011, 02:31 PM~19910666
> *Window Shopping..... :biggrin:
> *











WINDOW SHOPPING :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 19 2011, 04:24 PM~19911156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WINDOW SHOPPING :thumbsup:
> *


This topic just got cooler than spinning pedals! :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 19 2011, 02:31 PM~19910666
> *Window Shopping..... :biggrin:
> *


who a window shopper


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 19 2011, 03:24 PM~19911156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WINDOW SHOPPING :thumbsup:
> *




red light district :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 20 2011, 03:05 AM~19911334
> *This topic just got cooler than spinning pedals! :biggrin:
> *


Nothing's cooler than spinning pedals :buttkick:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 19 2011, 11:34 PM~19913996
> *Nothing's cooler than spinning pedals :buttkick:
> *


ttt for kandy shop customz and tnt metal works :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 19 2011, 04:24 PM~19911156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WINDOW SHOPPING :thumbsup:
> *


window shopping at the dollar store? :scrutinize:


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2011, 07:03 PM~19860760
> *Now down to business got these parts in my hands ready for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


r the small handllbars guud for a 16 inch 
and how muchh


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Feb 22 2011, 01:28 AM~19924955
> *r the small handllbars guud for a 16 inch
> and how muchh
> *


They'll work for a 16"


----------



## TonyO

TNT


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 25 2011, 07:35 AM~19957604
> *TNT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 19 2011, 04:24 PM~19911156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WINDOW SHOPPING :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## riderz 4 life

i would like to get some parts..can i get the info to get some? thanx


----------



## grumpy13

lokking for custom parts how can i go by getting some


----------



## mandoemex

Tony here are the Rey misterio parts ordered from TNT. adn Some tribal parts also ordered for another TNT customer. We are all over the other parts you ordered for stock. I'll send you pics soon.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 26 2011, 12:17 PM~19966576
> *Tony here are the Rey misterio parts ordered from TNT. adn Some tribal parts also ordered for another TNT customer. We are all over the other parts you ordered for stock. I'll send you pics soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by riderz 4 life+Feb 26 2011, 12:45 PM~19964715-->
> 
> 
> 
> i would like to get some parts..can i get the info to get some? thanx
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM Sent hit me up.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mandoemex_@Feb 26 2011, 10:17 PM~19966576
> *Tony here are the Rey misterio parts ordered from TNT. adn Some tribal parts also ordered for another TNT customer. We are all over the other parts you ordered for stock. I'll send you pics soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks Mando. High quality parts as always.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

pm me a price on a hart shape goose neck.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@Mar 4 2011, 05:21 AM~20010045
> *pm me a price on a hart shape goose neck.
> *


PM sent


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Feb 26 2011, 02:03 AM~19964627-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks good !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mandoemex_@Feb 26 2011, 12:17 PM~19966576
> *Tony here are the Rey misterio parts ordered from TNT. adn Some tribal parts also ordered for another TNT customer. We are all over the other parts you ordered for stock. I'll send you pics soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I know Jose will be happy when he gets his parts!


----------



## TonyO

First set of spinning pedals coming soon. PM me a request for pricing information. I told you guys anything is possible if you got the $ so don't expect these to be $100 raw like my non-spinning pedals that happen to win championships. Spinning pedals won't make any difference in points but I guess some people want to pay more just to say "look what I can do" Just like spending $96K on a Lexus LS 460 hybrid just to say you're going green :uh:


----------



## sittingonchrome602

Is Tnt gona have parts at the show for sale


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@Mar 8 2011, 08:55 PM~20042318
> *Is Tnt gona have parts at the show for sale
> *


Which show?


----------



## SolidCustome

Nice work Tony!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602+Mar 8 2011, 08:55 PM~20042318-->
> 
> 
> 
> Is Tnt gona have parts at the show for sale
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which show? :dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SolidCustome_@Mar 9 2011, 08:36 PM~20050493
> *Nice work Tony!!
> *


Thanks


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TTT


----------



## TonyO

I'll be making more parts this weekend. I"ve had a demand for crowns so I'll be making some crowns this weekend.


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 18 2011, 01:19 PM~20122647
> *I'll be making more parts this weekend.  I"ve had a demand for crowns so I'll be making some crowns this weekend.
> *


I want ONE!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 18 2011, 11:28 PM~20122710
> *I want ONE!!!
> *


I think I still got your old one. If I do I'll get it to you when I get your brake arm.


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR

What up Brothers...

Do you cut any thing other than bike parts, Do you have an on hand engraver...Do you have a PAYPAL account so I could wire you $$$...trying to get some work done on my cars..

Thanks,

:biggrin: :biggrin: KrAkR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@Mar 19 2011, 12:07 AM~20122930
> *What up Brothers...
> 
> Do you cut any thing other than bike parts, Do you have an on hand engraver...Do you have a PAYPAL account so I could wire you $$$...trying to get some work done on my cars..
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: KrAkR  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


We're going to get into engraving but its too soon to do work for customers. I would recommend Cadillac Jay. He has his own topic in the Paint section for his paint work but he does engraving too.


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

FRESH FRESH FRESH Right off the waterjet. Parts being cut right now as I type this hno:  :wow: 

Customer's parts:





































Ready to cut:


----------



## TonyO

*TNT the FIRST company to bust out with faced bottom bracket cups.* $55 per set plus shipping raw. Let me know what sets you guys want. These are welded ready for polishing and plating:


----------



## TonyO

By the way the cups do not spin, fly in the air, do flips, or pay your mortgage for you so just before I get any questions like that they're cups :uh:


----------



## TonyO

Forks ready for sale. Custom one off designs stock inventory $100 plus shipping each set:



















Sissybars $90 plus shipping


----------



## TonyO

4 User(s) are reading this topic (*2 Guests* and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TonyO, lesstime


:wave:

Whatup you anonymous people you :scrutinize:


----------



## lesstime

:wow:


> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 20 2011, 09:29 PM~20139169
> *TNT the FIRST company to bust out with faced bottom bracket cups.  $55 per set plus shipping raw.  Let me know what sets you guys want.  These are welded ready for polishing and plating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pretty cool right there


----------



## TonyO

Customer's sissybars fresh off the machine  




























Gotta give props to Flow. Why? SIMPLY BETTER CUTTING :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 21 2011, 07:39 AM~20139264
> *:wow:
> pretty cool right there
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

check you email when you get a min


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

:0 gota ticcet list? :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

TNT Posted up where the magic happens at a secret location somewhere in AZ :scrutinize:










Sissybars for sale $90 plus shipping fresh off the waterjet:














































Gettin wet with a waterjet, not burned by a laser :happysad:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lesstime+Mar 21 2011, 07:44 AM~20139300-->
> 
> 
> 
> check you email when you get a min
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll get at you Tuesday
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elca on ten switch_@Mar 21 2011, 08:16 AM~20139650
> *:0 gota ticcet list? :cheesy:
> *


Hit me up with what you want


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Chucky.......... don't forget bout Chucky.......


----------



## texastrike

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 20 2011, 09:27 PM~20139150
> *FRESH FRESH FRESH Right off the waterjet.  Parts being cut right now as I type this hno:    :wow:
> 
> Customer's parts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Hey who is that crown and sissybar for


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 21 2011, 12:57 AM~20140230
> *Chucky.......... don't forget bout Chucky.......
> *


Chucky? Who dat  :nosad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 21 2011, 12:44 AM~20140325
> *Chucky? Who dat    :nosad:
> *


 :tears: 

Damn has it been that long since I showed....


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 21 2011, 01:52 AM~20140330
> *:tears:
> 
> Damn has it been that long since I showed....
> *



I dont know has it been almost a year? I think its been 5 months since the last time I showed


----------



## BUCIO_J

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 20 2011, 09:31 PM~20139188
> *Forks ready for sale.  Custom one off designs stock inventory $100 plus shipping each set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sissybars $90 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM SENT TO THE 2ND FORK THANKS


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by texastrike_@Mar 21 2011, 01:32 AM~20140305
> *Hey who is that crown and sissybar for
> *


saw that too :0


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 21 2011, 04:59 PM~20144815
> *saw that too :0
> *


x2 :0


----------



## show-bound




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 20 2011, 11:30 PM~20139179
> *By the way the cups do not spin, fly in the air, do flips, or pay your mortgage for you so just before I get any questions like that they're cups  :uh:
> *


can you drink from these cups?


----------



## King Cutty

VERY NICE. HOW MUCH FOR THAT SEAT?


----------



## King Cutty

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 5 2011, 12:37 PM~19511017
> *Here you go folks... some of TNTs line of pedals so far... Prices are 150 for chrome and 200 for chrome and engraved... Raw pedals will be avaiable soon alonge with other parts soon...
> 
> PM me with any questions, Thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NO 2. ARE VERY VERY NICE..


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by texastrike+Mar 21 2011, 10:32 AM~20140305-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey who is that crown and sissybar for
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy that ordered it. Serious, not trying to be a jackass but a guy that has forks to match ordered almost a complete set of parts to match it, he showed the forks on a green bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 10:52 AM~20140330
> *:tears:
> 
> Damn has it been that long since I showed....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah because you got f***ed over by Johnny as we all did but things have turned around now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 08:50 PM~20142350
> *PM SENT TO THE 2ND FORK  THANKS
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM Replied
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King Cutty_@Mar 22 2011, 11:53 AM~20149237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY NICE. HOW MUCH FOR THAT SEAT?
> *


Still working on pricing for the seats.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 22 2011, 06:38 AM~20146884
> *can you drink from these cups?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## -GT- RAY

How much are pedals, forks, and sissy bars.??


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 23 2011, 09:11 AM~20157835
> *How much are pedals, forks, and sissy bars.??
> *


Pm sent


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TEAM TNT....


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 1 2011, 09:57 PM~20240343
> *TEAM TNT....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 1 2011, 11:57 PM~20240343
> *TEAM TNT....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks fantastic bro every upgraded part compliments the bike perfectly.


----------



## KABEL




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 1 2011, 10:20 PM~20240540
> *looks fantastic bro every upgraded part compliments the bike perfectly.
> *


Thanks homie, can't wait to see yours finally put together..


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 1 2011, 09:57 PM~20240343
> *TEAM TNT....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OHHHH SNAPPLE


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 1 2011, 09:57 PM~20240343
> *TEAM TNT....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dang thats nice! Like the color!!! Should put some white wall on it....give it that lowrider touch... Looks sick tho! :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 6 2011, 09:58 PM~20279426
> *Dang thats nice! Like the color!!! Should put some white wall on it....give it that lowrider touch... Looks sick tho! :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thx homie... I've put whitewalls, redwalls, all red tires and all don't go with it... the problem with the whitwalls against the gold is that it gets lost..

But I've got something imma try and will have before vegas that should set it off..


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 7 2011, 11:28 AM~20280513
> *Thx homie... I've put whitewalls, redwalls, all red tires and all don't go with it... the problem with the whitwalls against the gold is that it gets lost..
> 
> But I've got something imma try and will have before vegas that should set it off..
> *


Chrome walls? :wow:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 7 2011, 01:28 AM~20280513
> *Thx homie... I've put whitewalls, redwalls, all red tires and all don't go with it... the problem with the whitwalls against the gold is that it gets lost..
> 
> But I've got something imma try and will have before vegas that should set it off..
> *


Keep up the good work....sure something sick will come up....


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 7 2011, 07:29 AM~20281328
> *Chrome walls?  :wow:
> *


You guys got that new cromer so give it a try!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 7 2011, 06:28 PM~20281668
> *You guys got that new cromer so give it a try!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


It is possible.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 7 2011, 07:29 AM~20281328
> *Chrome walls?   :wow:
> *


You jerk! 

Now ill try to think of something else hahaha.... 

Red anodized walls :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 7 2011, 07:12 PM~20282013
> *You jerk!
> 
> Now ill try to think of something else hahaha....
> 
> Red anodized walls  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

New forks cut this weekend stock inventory for 20" bike:










Forks for a 12" Custom Stock Inventory and 4 sets of sissybars:










Let me know what you want.


----------



## BIG AL 310

WHAT UP TONY O U GOT ANY 26IN PARTS IN STOCK SPROCKET CRANK OR ANYTHING ELSE :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BIG AL 310_@Apr 12 2011, 02:01 AM~20312852
> *WHAT UP TONY O U GOT ANY 26IN PARTS IN STOCK SPROCKET CRANK OR ANYTHING ELSE :biggrin: THANKS
> *


No 26" parts right now I can maybe make some next month what are you lookin for?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 11 2011, 06:51 PM~20314192
> *No 26" parts right now I can maybe make some next month what are you lookin for?
> *


Whatup man.... tomorrow is the day!


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 11 2011, 06:03 AM~20309473
> *New forks cut this weekend stock inventory for 20" bike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for the one on the top right?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Apr 12 2011, 06:51 AM~20315409
> *How much for the one on the top right?
> *


$100 plus shipping


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TNT Paint Works .......


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 13 2011, 03:06 PM~20326786
> *TNT Paint Works .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not bad not bad you're getting better.


----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 13 2011, 05:06 AM~20326786
> *TNT Paint Works .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 13 2011, 05:06 AM~20326786
> *TNT Paint Works .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: badass :wow:


----------



## wsrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 13 2011, 05:43 PM~20331998
> *Not bad not bad you're getting better.
> *


 :0 ..nice!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 13 2011, 03:06 PM~20326786
> *TNT Paint Works .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Any more updates?


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 13 2011, 07:06 AM~20326786
> *TNT Paint Works .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 19 2011, 07:46 PM~20375822
> *Any more updates?
> *


X2


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Apr 19 2011, 05:46 PM~20375822-->
> 
> 
> 
> Any more updates?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hustlerz Dreamz_@Apr 19 2011, 05:56 PM~20375919
> *X2
> *


Its off getting murals and striping....


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 20 2011, 12:03 AM~20378215
> *Its off getting murals and striping....
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

sup Tony


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 20 2011, 11:51 AM~20379210
> *sup Tony
> *


Whats up bRO


----------



## TonyO




----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 21 2011, 07:19 PM~20392685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: didnt kno u can chrome wood wonder how that looks


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Apr 22 2011, 05:24 AM~20392717
> *:wow: didnt kno u can chrome wood wonder how that looks
> *


It'll look like chromed metal if its sanded down smooth enough.


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 21 2011, 07:32 PM~20392786
> *It'll look like chromed metal if its sanded down smooth enough.
> *


oh :wow: huh thats crazy :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Apr 22 2011, 05:35 AM~20392817
> *oh :wow: huh thats crazy :cheesy:
> *


There'll be unlimited applications. I can chrome ANYTHING :cheesy: 

EXCEPT your junk damn cochinos out there :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wasssup Homies... The latest Chucky & Chawps Creation....


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 29 2011, 03:23 AM~20445949
> *Wasssup Homies... The latest Chucky & Chawps Creation....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean..... whats the frenched holes at the bottom for just curiouse.? good color/patterns/an mods cant wait for finished pics when its together. :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Apr 29 2011, 09:59 AM~20447485
> *clean.....  whats the frenched holes at the bottom for just curiouse.?  good color/patterns/an mods cant wait for finished pics when its together.  :biggrin:
> *


antennas......


----------



## 96tein

thats what i figured but was not positive.. i like


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 29 2011, 04:23 AM~20445949
> *Wasssup Homies... The latest Chucky & Chawps Creation....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


amazing when you gonna pack it up and ship it to me :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 29 2011, 02:23 AM~20445949
> *Wasssup Homies... The latest Chucky & Chawps Creation....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats some SICK A$$ $H!T....RFFR...TTT.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ+Apr 29 2011, 02:50 PM~20449026-->
> 
> 
> 
> amazing when you gonna pack it up and ship it to me :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha.. ill ask him if hes selling it..... :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-KrAzY KrAkR_@Apr 29 2011, 02:54 PM~20449044
> *Thats some SICK A$$ $H!T....RFFR...TTT.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thx bRO...


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Another Chucky Paintjob Busting out this weekend..


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 29 2011, 03:05 PM~20449110
> *Another Chucky Paintjob Busting out this weekend..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice paint job ,Who is the artist??


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Apr 29 2011, 03:14 PM~20449166
> *Nice paint job ,Who is the artist??
> *


I painted and patterned it... Local Pinstriper E.T. from Phoenix AZ did the leafing and striping on it.. Superior Powder Coating did the rims and under carriage.. and I forgot who did all the copper plating..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 29 2011, 05:00 PM~20449075
> *haha.. ill ask him if hes selling it..... :biggrin:
> Thx bRO...
> *


east coast chucky frame with some added parts for trade and chucky doll mailed to AZ for you............

and it's a deal :biggrin:


----------



## 7 tekpatl

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 29 2011, 02:23 AM~20445949
> *Wasssup Homies... The latest Chucky & Chawps Creation....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its ok . :buttkick:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 29 2011, 03:23 AM~20445949
> *Wasssup Homies... The latest Chucky & Chawps Creation....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: 

Looks Great!


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## Pex$i87

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 2 2011, 07:35 AM~20465607
> *
> *


when are you going to refund me my money bro? it been a cool minute man


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Pex$i87_@May 3 2011, 05:59 AM~20471057
> *when are you going to refund me my money bro? it been a cool minute man
> *


Refund sent since you changed your mind on the forks.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wassssup yalll... in Yuma kutting some forks for the LRM Show.... We will have parts for sale at the show just hit me or TonyO up


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 7 2011, 10:17 PM~20506046
> *Wassssup yalll... in Yuma kutting some forks for the LRM Show.... We will have parts for sale at the show just hit me or TonyO up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam those unity forks are tight


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 7 2011, 11:59 PM~20506231
> *Dam those unity forks are tight
> *


Chucky Design Patient Pending.... jajajajaja :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 7 2011, 01:28 AM~20280513
> *Thx homie... I've put whitewalls, redwalls, all red tires and all don't go with it... the problem with the whitwalls against the gold is that it gets lost..
> 
> But I've got something imma try and will have before vegas that should set it off..
> *


what about skinny whites?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 8 2011, 07:58 PM~20510766
> *what about skinny whites?
> *


I tried to find some here with no luck... I might have to get a pinstriper do it for me...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 8 2011, 10:33 PM~20511021
> *I tried to find some here with no luck... I might have to get a pinstriper do it for me...
> *


something like this :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 8 2011, 08:33 PM~20511021
> *I tried to find some here with no luck... I might have to get a pinstriper do it for me...
> *


i can do it but the tool is all fucked up and the dies are like 30 bucks


----------



## dee_5o5

What would be cool is the way they have the white wall with that yellow line around it for the cars do something like that...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 8 2011, 11:51 PM~20511622
> *What would be cool is the way they have the white wall with that yellow line around it for the cars do something like that...
> *


you mean like this :biggrin:


----------



## dee_5o5

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 8 2011, 09:55 PM~20511645
> *you mean like this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah that looks nice!! Maybe make the white a lil skinnier...always wonder if that been done...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by dee_5o5_@May 8 2011, 09:59 PM~20511663
> *Yeah that looks nice!! Maybe make the white a lil skinnier...always wonder if that been done...
> *


ive done it, i painted this tire a few years ago


----------



## TonyO

Nice to see Chucky had time to post up on layitlow while I was busting my ass on designs this weekend :angry: 

J/K buddy :biggrin: 

So from this weekend here is some of the inventory we cut. I will have some polished parts at the PHX show next weekend. My polisher in PHX does an excellent job, its good enough to throw on your bike last minute at the show so if you need parts hit me up.

Some of the work this weekend:

All 3 of these are inventory for sale:


----------



## TonyO

Looks like the Unity forks were a big hit. We decided to make him a matching sprocket.

TNT: Unmatched detail.


----------



## TonyO

Cutting out matching sissybar for the Unity customer:



















Just cut out the Chucky sprocket. Again, pay attention to the detail and precision cutting on this piece.


----------



## TonyO

The Krew:

Fabian, the waterjet operator/designer, Childsplay69 AKA Chucky bike, and the man with the plan yours truely


----------



## TonyO




----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 9 2011, 12:09 AM~20512256
> *Nice to see Chucky had time to post up on layitlow while I was busting my ass on designs this weekend  :angry:
> 
> J/K buddy  :biggrin:
> 
> So from this weekend here is some of the inventory we cut.  I will have some polished parts at the PHX show next weekend.  My polisher in PHX does an excellent job, its good enough to throw on your bike last minute at the show so if you need parts hit me up.
> 
> Some of the work this weekend:
> 
> All 3 of these are inventory for sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the one on top that one looks sick


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@May 11 2011, 07:46 PM~20529461
> *how much for  the one on top that one looks sick
> *


$40 and I can bring it with me to the PHX show this weekend.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 11 2011, 10:36 AM~20529724
> *$40 and I can bring it with me to the PHX show this weekend.
> *


orale ill get it


----------



## brownie_602

i want the one in the circle instead that one looks tite lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@May 12 2011, 12:32 AM~20531179
> *i want the one in the circle instead that one looks tite lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ok I'll have a lot of inventory so hit me up I'll have forks, sissybars, etc. I think I even have a steering wheel that will match that sprocket you like so bring some spending $$


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 11 2011, 02:39 PM~20531243
> *Ok I'll have a lot of inventory so hit me up I'll have forks, sissybars, etc.  I think I even have a steering wheel that will match that sprocket you like so bring some spending $$
> *


koo ill get the sprocket for sure n ill check out ur other shit

all it needs is spinning pedals lol jk


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO+May 11 2011, 02:39 PM~20531243-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I'll have a lot of inventory so hit me up I'll have forks, sissybars, etc.  I think I even have a steering wheel that will match that sprocket you like so bring some spending $$
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I just got the steering wheel back from the polishers so ur good for the show...
> <!--QuoteBegin-brownie_602_@May 11 2011, 02:47 PM~20531324
> *koo ill get the sprocket for sure n ill check out ur other shit
> 
> all it needs is spinning pedals lol jk
> *


We do have it... waiting for your order.....


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 11 2011, 03:20 PM~20531600
> *Yeah I just got the steering wheel back from the polishers so ur good for the show...
> We do have it... waiting for your order.....
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 12 2011, 01:20 AM~20531600
> *Yeah I just got the steering wheel back from the polishers so ur good for the show...
> We do have it... waiting for your order.....
> *


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Our #1 customer Sal is in the house.....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 12 2011, 01:31 AM~20531693
> *Our #1 customer Sal is in the house.....
> *


Yes sir post up a pic of the polished steering wheel


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 11 2011, 03:32 PM~20531705
> *Yes sir post up a pic of the polished steering wheel
> *


 :|


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 12 2011, 01:35 AM~20531728
> *:|
> *


is that a No? :angry:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 11 2011, 03:39 PM~20531761
> *is that a No?  :angry:
> *


Ill post it up alil later... got to take care of some shop issues first...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 12 2011, 01:56 AM~20531874
> *Ill post it up alil later... got to take care of some shop issues first...
> *


----------



## BIG AL 310

WHAT UP TONY O IM GOING TO THE SHOW U GOT 16 HANDLE BARS FORKS STEERING WHEEL POST UP SUM PICS OR PM ME SUM PIC GOT SOME MONEY WANT TO SPEND WITH U


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BIG AL 310_@May 12 2011, 06:12 AM~20533813
> *WHAT UP TONY O IM GOING TO THE SHOW U GOT 16 HANDLE BARS FORKS STEERING WHEEL POST UP SUM PICS OR PM ME SUM PIC GOT SOME MONEY WANT TO SPEND WITH U
> *


PM Sent I will have inventory at the show.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Team TNT getting better.... Top of hopper in AZ....














Teaser pic........


----------



## TonyO

Still got these $50 shipped per set


----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY




----------



## sanjocars




----------



## TonyO

Whats up peeps


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Whatup man.....


----------



## brownie_602

yo tony what forks n sissi bars u got for sale that are already made ?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TonyO said:


> New forks cut this weekend stock inventory for 20" bike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forks for a 12" Custom Stock Inventory and 4 sets of sissybars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you want.


these should still available... plus we are going this weekend to design and cut some items.. if you have cash in hand we can design and cut something for you this weekend.. hit us up


----------



## TonyO

Yes sir


----------



## TonyO

Still have these handlebars for sale $150 raw plus shipping


----------



## roamilcar

what up tony this jose from douglas i need sam parst


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

roamilcar said:


> what up tony this jose from douglas i need sam parst



whatup Jose... we mwil be back at the shop tomorrow at 8am making custom parts.. hit Tony up then so we can start on them...


----------



## roamilcar

ok i call tony like 11 :00 am.:thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Fresh off the waterjet, these are forks and soon to be handlebars... will also have crown , sprocket, and sissybars to match... If interested hit us up!!!


----------



## brownie_602

EY TONY I CALLED U THE OTHER DAY BUT U DIDNT PIK UP...HOW MUCH WOULD U CHARGE FOR TO CHROME THAT SPROCKET I GOT OFF U AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW..


----------



## 90rivimichael

Lowrider Style CC said:


> HELP US HELP SOME KIDS PLAY FOOTBALL ...


Kids bring your bikes to this show, and show what your good grades and your hard earned allowances went to, let's see what bike will be the best out in th az, this show is for the kid 18under,
We will have awards four categorys, raffle off a bike pinstriping, a paint with flake, entertainment and much more, 
Mike VP Lowrider Style CC Glendale Az Chpt.


----------



## TonyO

brownie_602 said:


> EY TONY I CALLED U THE OTHER DAY BUT U DIDNT PIK UP...HOW MUCH WOULD U CHARGE FOR TO CHROME THAT SPROCKET I GOT OFF U AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW..


PM sent


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

VERY GOOD SHOW TO GO TO. IVE BEEN SUPPORTING THIS SHOW TWO YEARS STRAIGHT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## [email protected]

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Fresh off the waterjet, these are forks and soon to be handlebars... will also have crown , sprocket, and sissybars to match... If interested hit us up!!!


whats the price on the forks and sissy bar chromed and shipped?


----------



## TonyO

Matching Crown. I'm getting a steering wheel, sissybar, and sprocket made to match this set as well:


----------



## 94cadi

What dose a set of handel bars run for


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

94cadi said:


> What dose a set of handel bars run for



150 on up depending on style raw steel


----------



## thomas67442

hows my parts going any pixs :x:


----------



## TonyO

thomas67442 said:


> hows my parts going any pixs :x:


Not yet bro still workin on getting those out


----------



## [email protected]

TonyO said:


> Still have these handlebars for sale $150 raw plus shipping
> 
> http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/
> pp66/tntmetalworkz/DSC03969.jpg


Tonyo, it was these bars and matchin forks, 20" thanx


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:inout:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

hey tony.... can u post up anything u have in stock for a 20".... thx!


----------



## TonyO

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

*Got all these parts stock on hand one off designs ready for sale:*

20: forks:

















16" sissybars:

















Sprocket









Bottom cups:









We can also do custom frames like this one we're doing for a customer:


----------



## JAMES843

pm sent


----------



## TonyO

What up peeps :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

TTT THEY SOME BADASS PARTS :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

tony, you forgot about me!! :uh:


----------



## TonyO

Str8crazy80 said:


> tony, you forgot about me!! :uh:


I still got your forks at the shop I didnt lose them don't worry. I'll get to them next time I get a chance to talk to our welder.


----------



## TonyO

As seen in Sprockets Magazine:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

TonyO said:


> As seen in Sprockets Magazine:


:h5:


----------



## TonyO

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> :h5:


 :werd:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Lazer????????????


----------



## TonyO

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Lazer????????????


TNT started off selling Laser cut parts.


----------



## Str8crazy80

TonyO said:


> I still got your forks at the shop I didnt lose them don't worry. I'll get to them next time I get a chance to talk to our welder.


 I need more parts also , were squared away on the forks but I want a bike plaque and sproket


----------



## BIG AL 310

U COMING TO LA THIS WEEKEND


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

We will be in LA this weekend


----------



## Fleetangel

TonyO said:


> TNT started off selling Laser cut parts.


HOW R MY FORKS???


----------



## TonyO

We didnt make it to LA the platers didnt get the parts done on time :uh:

fleet I'll get your forks cut ASAP


----------



## Clown Confusion

see u guys in woodland


----------



## TonyO

Clown Confusion said:


> see u guys in woodland


Yep see you in Woodlands, a long ass drive for me


----------



## Clown Confusion

true put it will be worth it


----------



## TonyO

Clown Confusion said:


> true put it will be worth it


For 15 hours of driving it better be a good show.


----------



## TonyO

Still have this set for sale:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Clown Confusion said:


> see u guys in woodland


You gotta show us where all the good strip clubs are at homie!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel

TonyO said:


> We didnt make it to LA the platers didnt get the parts done on time :uh:
> 
> fleet I'll get your forks cut ASAP


THANX


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Fleetangels forks


----------



## SAM1

laser,,,,,,,or,,,,,,,,,water jet


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

yo tony im going to have to hold off on the last payment for the rims atm. found out im going to have to replace my entire bathroom floor due to rotted floor. im glad i caught it when i did other wise it could of been worse. :happysad:


----------



## Fleetangel

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Fleetangels forks


NICE!!!!! THANX TNT


----------



## David Cervantes

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Fleetangels forks


LOOKING GOOD FLEET


----------



## TonyO

SAM1 said:


> laser,,,,,,,or,,,,,,,,,water jet


Started off doing laser now doing waterjet



PASSIONATE63 said:


> yo tony im going to have to hold off on the last payment for the rims atm. found out im going to have to replace my entire bathroom floor due to rotted floor. im glad i caught it when i did other wise it could of been worse. :happysad:


Ok just let me know. hope you get your floor fixed 



Fleetangel said:


> NICE!!!!! THANX TNT


Yes sir, PM me your address again and I'll get them out tomorrow.


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

TonyO said:


> Still have this set for sale:


how much you asking for these forks? there are for a 20 inch right?


----------



## TonyO

ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. said:


> how much you asking for these forks? there are for a 20 inch right?


$125. They're for a 20"


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

TonyO said:


> $125. They're for a 20"


can you bring theses with you when u bring my handlebars..


----------



## TonyO

ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. said:


> can you bring theses with you when u bring my handlebars..


ok you got it bRO


----------



## TonyO

TNT


----------



## 55800

sup tony how much for a set of raw 20" forks to hop with the pro hopper cylinders


----------



## TonyO

orangecrush719 said:


> sup tony how much for a set of raw 20" forks to hop with the pro hopper cylinders


$135 shipped


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

TonyO said:


> Still have these handlebars for sale $150 raw plus shipping


how much in chrome?????


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> how much in chrome?????


or do u still have the once next to it??:x:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> or do u still have the once next to it??:x:


 I have those handlebars now.....


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I have those handlebars now.....


the 1s in the pic or the 1s next to it???


----------



## PonyBoy

TonyO said:


> Matching Crown. I'm getting a steering wheel, sissybar, and sprocket made to match this set as well:


do you still have the whole set? if you do how much would it be for all the matching parts?


----------



## BIG AL 310

ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. said:


> can you bring theses with you when u bring my handlebars..


U COMIN TO LA NEED 26 IN FORKS AN CROWN SUP LET ME NO


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> the 1s in the pic or the 1s next to it???


next to it.. the ones more angled.. if you want those hit me up


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

:RO~Chucky: said:


> next to it.. the ones more angled.. if you want those hit me up


how much in chrome????


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

u got a better pic o them???????


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

PonyBoy said:


> do you still have the whole set? if you do how much would it be for all the matching parts?


600 for Handlebars, crown, forks, sissybars, steeringwheel and sprocket...

If you want matching pedals is 100 more...


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

page 370 has them


----------



## CE 707

:RO~Chucky: said:


> page 370 has them


 Those look nice


----------



## juangotti

TonyO said:


> Matching Crown. I'm getting a steering wheel, sissybar, and sprocket made to match this set as well:


Scroll design. looks cool


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

:RO~Chucky: said:


> page 370 has them


NICE SO HOW MUCH IN CHROME???


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> NICE SO HOW MUCH IN CHROME???


 We can get them chrome but a lot of times prices change, but last time I had them chrome for a guy similar design was about 150.. That's why we sell em raw incase ur chromers are cheaper or ur club knows someone that will do it..


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

:RO~Chucky: said:


> We can get them chrome but a lot of times prices change, but last time I had them chrome for a guy similar design was about 150.. That's why we sell em raw incase ur chromers are cheaper or ur club knows someone that will do it..


OK SO WITH OUT CHROME HOW MUCH?.... PLUS I NEED THE FORKS N SISSY BAR TO MATCH N THE SEARING WHEEL TOO!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> OK SO WITH OUT CHROME HOW MUCH?.... PLUS I NEED THE FORKS N SISSY BAR TO MATCH N THE SEARING WHEEL TOO!


 I have the whole set except for sissybars but we can ofcourse make some for them... pm me for price on items


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I have the whole set except for sissybars but we can ofcourse make some for them... pm me for price on items


pm sent!!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> pm sent!!!!!!


 Pm replied


----------



## TonyO

Heartbreaker series for sale. If your girl has been bugging you to build her a bike here's your parts. Hearts surrounded by tribal designs. Forks, Handlebar, and steering wheel. The handlebars and steering wheel will be fabricated prior to sale. I plan to make a matching crown, sprocket, and sissybar. Let me know if you're interested:


----------



## TonyO

Got these forks for sale too:


----------



## Fleetangel

THANX BRO! FINALLY GOT MY PARTS!


----------



## BITCHimFROMakron

can u do 20inch bike rims?:x:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

BITCHimFROMakron said:


> can u do 20inch bike rims?:x:


 Custom like this?http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=355379&stc=1&d=1314588464Or u talking about spokes?


----------



## TonyO

BITCHimFROMakron said:


> can u do 20inch bike rims?:x:


Custom cut out rims available for all sizes. We dont really mess with spoked rims all that much.


----------



## TonyO

Heartbreaker series for sale. If your girl has been bugging you to build her a bike here's your parts. Hearts surrounded by tribal designs. Forks, Handlebar, and steering wheel. The handlebars and steering wheel will be fabricated prior to sale. I plan to make a matching crown, sprocket, and sissybar. Let me know if you're interested:








[/QUOTE]

Got these forks for sale too:


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

TonyO said:


> Heartbreaker series for sale. If your girl has been bugging you to build her a bike here's your parts. Hearts surrounded by tribal designs. Forks, Handlebar, and steering wheel. The handlebars and steering wheel will be fabricated prior to sale. I plan to make a matching crown, sprocket, and sissybar. Let me know if you're interested:


Got these forks for sale too:








[/QUOTE]

those forks are my nephew's trike....


----------



## TonyO

ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. said:


> Got these forks for sale too:


those forks are my nephew's trike....







[/QUOTE]

I had this extra set laying around.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. said:


> Got these forks for sale too:


those forks are my nephew's trike....







[/QUOTE]

they look good chromed..


----------



## TonyO

I'm working on my TNT website. I'm looking for testimonials of my customers so if you bought something from me and you want to write up a little blurb about how you like your parts please PM it to me. Thanks


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TonyO said:


> I'm working on my TNT website. I'm looking for testimonials of my customers so if you bought something from me and you want to write up a little blurb about how you like your parts please PM it to me. Thanks


 I like the parts.... hate the owner.... testimony from Chucky RollerZ Only C.C.


----------



## TonyO

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I like the parts.... hate the owner.... testimony from Chucky RollerZ Only C.C.


That one is going in the discard file :buttkick:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TonyO said:


> That one is going in the discard file :buttkick:


 So your looking for lies......hahahahahaha


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I like the parts.... hate the owner.... testimony from Chucky RollerZ Only C.C.


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## KOOL-AID23

Hey I like your guys work. How much would it be for

Texas pedals
Alamo mirrors
Sprockect,handlebars, and forks the dame desighn but texas themmed. And do u charge 1 price or is ther a set up fee?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

KOOL-AID23 said:


> Hey I like your guys work. How much would it be forTexas pedalsAlamo mirrorsSprockect,handlebars, and forks the dame desighn but texas themmed. And do u charge 1 price or is ther a set up fee?


Pm sent


----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## Kiloz

:RO~Chucky: said:


>


Thats some cool looking parts, they actually have style to them! More then what I can say about most Plasma cut parts now a days lol. keep up the good work.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Kiloz said:


> Thats some cool looking parts, they actually have style to them! More then what I can say about most Plasma cut parts now a days lol. keep up the good work.


TonyO is gonna think I paid you to say that because I designed them haha.. thx bro... check in throughout the day ill post more... and if you have feedback negative or positive we will appreciate it....


----------



## Kiloz

:RO~Chucky: said:


> TonyO is gonna think I paid you to say that because I designed them haha.. thx bro... check in throughout the day ill post more... and if you have feedback negative or positive we will appreciate it....


Respect given where respect is due, they almost look like letters from a wildstyle graffiti piece not that tribal tattoo plasma cut parts look. Sounds like you should design more homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## sittingonchrome602

thats the shits !!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Ok another Chucky design haha... We are gonna be seling forks w cylinders soon, so i designed our first one.... ( keep in mind cylinders will sill need to be tapped where the lines go and where it mounts to forks).. Based on the design of the forks i will be making the complete set of matching parts... Included will be two piece bottom forks, handlebars, steertube, crown, handlebars, sissybars, and sprocket....We will post prices of these complete forks soon...


----------



## TonyO

Looks like I'm gonna have to come in here and regulate on Chucky :twak:

Thanks for the props guys, expect bigger and better things coming out soon. I bought a grip of the cylinders they are heavy duty. They are 13" closed and I didnt get the measurement on them extended but they have a 1/2" bore.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Ok another Chucky design haha... We are gonna be seling forks w cylinders soon, so i designed our first one.... ( keep in mind cylinders will sill need to be tapped where the lines go and where it mounts to forks).. Based on the design of the forks i will be making the complete set of matching parts... Included will be two piece bottom forks, handlebars, steertube, crown, handlebars, sissybars, and sprocket....We will post prices of these complete forks soon...




:thumbsup::h5:












:wave:



















:finger:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :thumbsup::h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :finger:



Im assuming the hi fives and thumbsup is for me, and the rest is for TonyO...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Im assuming the hi fives and thumbsup is for me, and the rest is for TonyO...


Yes yes pretty much. 
You know who this is for.? :boink:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Yes yes pretty much. You know who this is for.? :boink:


 Texas?


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Texas?


:nono:


----------



## TonyO

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Im assuming the hi fives and thumbsup is for me, and the rest is for TonyO...


you suck :twak:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## TonyO

Stainless steel sprockets just polish them up no plating will be required


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TonyO said:


> Stainless steel sprockets just polish them up no plating will be required


Im following you to remind you of my hat fooker....


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:RO~Chucky: said:


>



Price.?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Price.?


 Sprockets are 50 and they are Stainless steel so you can polish them and they can be show ready


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Sprockets are 50 and they are Stainless steel so you can polish them and they can be show ready


Do you fellas have the matching forks for the 4th one on that row. the far right.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Do you fellas have the matching forks for the 4th one on that row. the far right.


 No but this weekend we will when we make the matching sets for those sprockets... forks are 125


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:RO~Chucky: said:


> No but this weekend we will when we make the matching sets for those sprockets... forks are 125


koo koo can't wait to see. 













:finger:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

:RO~Chucky: said:


>


can you put our 405 pride logo in a sprocket if so let me know


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> can you put our 405 pride logo in a sprocket if so let me know


 Yes sir, we've put many plaques inside sprockets so we can get pretty detailed if we need too... we are going back to cut this weekend so if you need anything custom like that we can have it done this weekend and shipped out as early as mon..


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TonyO said:


> Looks like the Unity forks were a big hit. We decided to make him a matching sprocket.TNT: Unmatched detail.


 Here's a plaque we did on a sprocket, pretty detailed for a sprocket


----------



## TonyO

This is some of the inventory we'll be cutting this weekend along with pre paid customer orders: Steering wheels:










This one's bad ass it'll take twice as long as any of the others to cut:











Pre order now. Steering wheels will be $100 picked up in person or $110 shipped.


----------



## TonyO

http://youtu.be/v8YYvlN8dso 

Link to my interview at this year's PHX car show for a TV Show called Destination Arizona.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

at 00:21


----------



## Justin-Az

TonyO said:


> http://youtu.be/v8YYvlN8dso
> 
> Link to my interview at this year's PHX car show for a TV Show called Destination Arizona.


Nice Video :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

PASSIONATE63 said:


> at 00:21


Thanks I didnt know how to post it right.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

TonyO said:


> Thanks I didnt know how to post it right.


any time tony :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

PASSIONATE63 said:


> at 00:21


YEAAAH THAT WAS REAL COOL BRO !!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Need a last min upgrade?? TNT has got pedals chromed and engraved ready to go... Weekend only special.. 140 for engraved and chrome.. 110 for chrome only.. contact me at 480 339 9432 and I am paypal ready and can ship as early as mon.. shipping should be 5 dollars for U.S...


----------



## :RO~Chucky:




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

60 sprocket already chromed


----------



## TonyO

I will have all this inventory in Vegas plus crowns and steering wheels raw if I can get them fabbed in time. I'll also have some engraved stainless sprockets for sale. Hit me up let me know what you're lookin for.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TonyO said:


> I will have all this inventory in Vegas plus crowns and steering wheels raw if I can get them fabbed in time. I'll also have some engraved stainless sprockets for sale. Hit me up let me know what you're lookin for.


 You mad bRO?


----------



## KOOL-AID23

hey any update with my drawings?


----------



## schwinn1966

TonyO said:


> Thanks I didnt know how to post it right.


good interview!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

KOOL-AID23 said:


> hey any update with my drawings?


 Pm sent, also I did send you a cad of the sissybars u asked for


----------



## KOOL-AID23

Yea I got the sissybar and other parts done?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES IE BIKE CHAPTER WILL LIKE TO INVITE U TO THEIR FIRST ANNUAL PEDAL CAR & LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW
$15 BIKES, $10 PEDAL CARS
ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK
WE WILL HAVE 1ST...2ND...3RD..FOR MOST CATEGORIES
ROLL IN TIME 7AM
SHOW TIME10AM TO 3PM
EVERY BODY IS WELCOME TO STAY AFTER SHOW AND ENJOY THE PARK
(ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK ALL DAY)
INFO.... VAGO (909)272-4574







​


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

View attachment 370608


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

View attachment 370610


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

View attachment 370613



These are some steering wheels we have cut, if you want them for vegas PM me or TonyO and we can see about getting them fabbed before the show...


----------



## Farqup

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 370610


 How much for this??


----------



## madrigalkustoms

keep up the good work and see you guys in vegas.


----------



## TonyO

:RO~Chucky: said:


> You mad bRO?


Ass clown :twak: :roflmao:



schwinn1966 said:


> good interview!


Thanks 



madrigalkustoms said:


> keep up the good work and see you guys in vegas.


Nice meeting up with you at the show bro look forward to doing more business with you.


----------



## TonyO

www.dallasloaded.com interviewed me at the show, a short interview on Lunch Money so keep an eye out on that site when they load it up.


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Nice Job man seen the bikes from Super Show photos looking good man!


----------



## TonyO

Wickeddragon68 said:


> Nice Job man seen the bikes from Super Show photos looking good man!


Thanks :thumbsup:

Even bumped into our old buddy at the show Mike Lopez Sr.


----------



## Wickeddragon68

TonyO said:


> Thanks :thumbsup:
> 
> Even bumped into our old buddy at the show Mike Lopez Sr.


NOW THATS EPIC!!!!!! COOL!:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

i still like it better this way but thats just me lol


----------



## TonyO

Clown Confusion said:


> i still like it better this way but thats just me lol


It was too plain back then


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Honesly if we didn't have a point system and the judges just went by looks, I would've kept it that way too.... but hell I changed it a lot since then haha


----------



## BIG AL 310

TONYO HERE IS THE WHEEL SO U CAN GET GOING


----------



## TonyO

BIG AL 310 said:


> TONYO HERE IS THE WHEEL SO U CAN GET GOING


You got it bro, looking forward to making your upgrades for your bad ass bike :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AL 310

TonyO said:


> You got it bro, looking forward to making your upgrades for your bad ass bike :thumbsup:


DO YOUR THANG PIMP TRYING TO CATCH UP TO U,LOOKING FOWARD:thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:wave:























:finger:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## idillon

TonyO said:


> Still got these $50 shipped per set


 you still got any of these?


----------



## TonyO

idillon said:


> you still got any of these?


I still got them $45 a set shipped.


----------



## BIG AL 310

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

BIG AL 310 said:


> :wave:


What's up bro I haven't had a chance to get started on your parts yet but I should be able to get crackin on them soon.


----------



## 7 tekpatl

TonyO said:


> *Got all these parts stock on hand one off designs ready for sale:*20: forks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16" sissybars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom cups:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can also do custom frames like this one we're doing for a customer:


 Parts are way to simple bro. Tnt parts need way more detail than that.


----------



## BIG AL 310

TonyO said:


> What's up bro I haven't had a chance to get started on your parts yet but I should be able to get crackin on them soon.


THATS COOL STILL GOT SOME MORE TIME MIGHT SEND U SOMTHING SO U CAN CUT OUT AND SEND IT WITH THE OTHER PARTS:thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

7 tekpatl said:


> Parts are way to simple bro. Tnt parts need way more detail than that.


We can get as detailed as your pocket will allow.....


----------



## TonyO

7 tekpatl said:


> Parts are way to simple bro. Tnt parts need way more detail than that.


These are all custom stock inventory like what people with china bike parts are starting to go to. I can get as detailed as you want but like RO Chucky said its all about how deep your pockets are if you want something stacked and crazy looking.

I hope you werent calling the butterfly frame simple cuz I don't know many other shops that can build a frame from scratch like that, nothing on that frame is from anything, no Schwinns were harmed in the making of that frame its all boxed in sheet metal, the head tube and crank housing are from round pipe not from any kind of frame.


----------



## 7 tekpatl

TonyO said:


> These are all custom stock inventory like what people with china bike parts are starting to go to. I can get as detailed as you want but like RO Chucky said its all about how deep your pockets are if you want something stacked and crazy looking.I hope you werent calling the butterfly frame simple cuz I don't know many other shops that can build a frame from scratch like that, nothing on that frame is from anything, no Schwinns were harmed in the making of that frame its all boxed in sheet metal, the head tube and crank housing are from round pipe not from any kind of frame.


 cool do u have mikes number toy shop .I need a pair of forks.


----------



## TonyO

BIG AL 310 said:


> THATS COOL STILL GOT SOME MORE TIME MIGHT SEND U SOMTHING SO U CAN CUT OUT AND SEND IT WITH THE OTHER PARTS:thumbsup:


Sounds good to me


----------



## KOOL-AID23

Ill c yall at the los magnificos show in san antonio will yall be selling anything?


----------



## idillon

can you make twisted axel part for a trike? like twist the big pipe that covers the axel. not the full kit. just that part. thanks


----------



## 7 tekpatl

idillon said:


> can you make twisted axel part for a trike? like twist the big pipe that covers the axel. not the full kit. just that part. thanks


 U will need to call manny at mannys bike shop for all your twisted needs


----------



## 7 tekpatl

Just have manny make the complete bike they do a good job.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

7 tekpatl said:


> Just have manny make the complete bike they do a good job.


 Hey homie I kno ur in love with Manny, but if u wanna suggest him send a PM to that person and keep it off this form..


----------



## 7 tekpatl

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Hey homie I kno ur in love with Manny, but if u wanna suggest him send a PM to that person and keep it off this form..


 am not in love with manny.than TNT . JUST LOOK AT YOUR BIKE WITH TNT PARTS SEE HOW SIMPLE THE BIKE LOOKS. WHATS YOUR BIKE FULL .


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

7 tekpatl said:


> am not in love with manny.than TNT . JUST LOOK AT YOUR BIKE WITH TNT PARTS SEE HOW SIMPLE THE BIKE LOOKS. WHATS YOUR BIKE FULL .


 Dude we all have different styles, if you choose Manny that's cool but don't go bashing TNT because you perfer mannys... you were asking for prices from us when I sent you a PM asking what ur beef is with us.. I ve your comments everywhere about TNT and its just bashing and you kno it..So continue using who you feel suits your style and stop trying to bash TNT


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

TNT TTMFT


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

LINCOLNSAL said:


> TNT TTMFT


this guy.. what up nikka!!!!/ im over here in Texas for a lil road trip... pretty cool over here so far


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

I bet....bring me back a good lookin Texan chick.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

LINCOLNSAL said:


> I bet....bring me back a good lookin Texan chick.


hey your joking but the last couple of gas station stops were some cuties... cant hae on the texas girls so far...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

any spy pics??


----------



## KOOL-AID23

ANY PRODUCTS AT LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW. CHUCKY ILL LOOK FOR U AND TONY AT THE SHOW ABOUT MY PARTS


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Ill be there tonight setting up just hit us up


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

good luck at the show guys. :wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

PASSIONATE63 said:


> good luck at the show guys. :wave:


 Thanks matt, going half ass but RollerZ needed a strong showing at the end of the wego tour..


----------



## KOOL-AID23

It was nice meeting yall.well hit u up near december for my parts


----------



## TonyO

KOOL-AID23 said:


> It was nice meeting yall.well hit u up near december for my parts


Sounds good cuz we're busy catching up on some other projects and will be ready to get on with some new things in the December/January time frame.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

TonyO said:


> Sounds good cuz we're busy catching up on some other projects and will be ready to get on with some new things in the December/January time frame.


yo tony, pm me your addy so i can send you the last check of 150 for the wheels.


----------



## TonyO

PASSIONATE63 said:


> yo tony, pm me your addy so i can send you the last check of 150 for the wheels.


PM Sent playa now get me my money


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

TonyO said:


> PM Sent playa now get me my money


ill have it out as soon as tomarrow. after my second attempt for my drivers permit. then all youll need to do is check back often with danny for the cads.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

PASSIONATE63 said:


> ill have it out as soon as tomarrow. after my second attempt for my drivers permit. then all youll need to do is check back often with danny for the cads.


good luck on the drivers permit; its not that hard
It only took me 13 tries. jus kidding :squint:


----------



## TonyO

CaliLifeStyle said:


> good luck on the drivers permit; its not that hard
> It only took me 13 tries. jus kidding :squint:


:roflmao:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

TonyO said:


> :roflmao:


it only took me once. :finger:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

CaliLifeStyle said:


> good luck on the drivers permit; its not that hard
> It only took me 13 tries. jus kidding :squint:


i failed today cause they ask you what the penalty for a first deffence of dui is.and i got it wrong because one i never did a dui before and two they dident say shit about it in the study booklet.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

PASSIONATE63 said:


> i failed today cause they ask you what the penalty for a first deffence of dui is.and i got it wrong because one i never did a dui before and two they dident say shit about it in the study booklet.


 You should've put u go to ass rape prison if you get caught... they would've loved that answer and handed over ur license...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:RO~Chucky: said:


> You should've put u go to ass rape prison if you get caught... they would've loved that answer and handed over ur license...


computer test. touch screen only, no paper work.


----------



## KOOL-AID23

Alright that sounds good it'll be perfect in time for my birthday in febuary


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

PASSIONATE63 said:


> i failed today cause they ask you what the penalty for a first deffence of dui is.and i got it wrong because one i never did a dui before and two they dident say shit about it in the study booklet.


damn AZ license is a bitch to get. . .imma stay in cali


----------



## BIG AL 310

SUP PIMP HOW THOSE PARTS LOOKING


----------



## TonyO

CaliLifeStyle said:


> damn AZ license is a bitch to get. . .imma stay in cali


You won't like how much we have to pay for vehicle registration either. A brand new vehicle will cost you somewhere around $500 to $600 a year plus it depends if its a car or truck, beater or luxury, etc. :banghead:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

got my permit yesterday. only 3 questions out of 30 wer wrong. now next step is a license.


----------



## TonyO

BIG AL 310 said:


> SUP PIMP HOW THOSE PARTS LOOKING


workin workin


----------



## TonyO

PASSIONATE63 said:


> yo tony, pm me your addy so i can send you the last check of 150 for the wheels.


Got your check and deposited it today. Send me the CAD and I'll get started on the wheels for you.


----------



## 55800

how much for a 12" lucky 7 sprocket


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

TonyO said:


> Got your check and deposited it today. Send me the CAD and I'll get started on the wheels for you.


just keep in contact with danny. hes got some projects going including the cads for me.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

PASSIONATE63 said:


> just keep in contact with danny. hes got some projects going including the cads for me.


i got a pretty sick idea for the wheels. been tweaking it in my head for a few days now. cant wait.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

JUSTDEEZ said:


> i got a pretty sick idea for the wheels. been tweaking it in my head for a few days now. cant wait.


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AL 310

WHAT UP TONY O,, HOW WE LOOKING WE GOING TO HAVE THEM DONE BY THE 16TH, JUST SEEING WAZ UP PM IF U GOT THE LOOK YET. THANKS:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

BIG AL 310 said:


> WHAT UP TONY O,, HOW WE LOOKING WE GOING TO HAVE THEM DONE BY THE 16TH, JUST SEEING WAZ UP PM IF U GOT THE LOOK YET. THANKS:thumbsup:


I'm going to try to get everything cut this weekend


----------



## BIG AL 310

TonyO said:


> I'm going to try to get everything cut this weekend


COOL LET ME NO IM GOING TO WAIT SO ALL THE PARTS CAN GO TO ENGRAVER AT SAME TIME THANKS


----------



## roamilcar

what up tony i send the mo today and the next week the other part thanks.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

JUSTDEEZ said:


> i got a pretty sick idea for the wheels. been tweaking it in my head for a few days now. cant wait.


cant wait to see your crazy ideas become reality. i was chill with my family yesterday while we wer at the store in vegas and a came up with some bitchin handle bars. we will talk on the idea.


----------



## Miztapugz

hey tony can you please post a some pics of the precious moments bike you did please .. also how much would it be for some glass frames ?


----------



## TonyO

BIG AL 310 said:


> COOL LET ME NO IM GOING TO WAIT SO ALL THE PARTS CAN GO TO ENGRAVER AT SAME TIME THANKS


Your parts were CADDED this weekend and will be cut this week. 



Miztapugz said:


> hey tony can you please post a some pics of the precious moments bike you did please .. also how much would it be for some glass frames ?


I gotta find the pics and I'll post them. Glass frames? :dunno: What do ya mean?


----------



## Miztapugz

sorry i meant eye glasss frames .. ones you were on face ... or is that to small to do


----------



## TonyO

Miztapugz said:


> sorry i meant eye glasss frames .. ones you were on face ... or is that to small to do


I can do the arms but you have to realize regular eyeglass frames are expensive and my custom ones would be no different. You'd be lookin at around $100 to $125 raw maybe about $150 chromed for a set and that would just be for frames with custom arms you supply the frames.


----------



## BIG AL 310

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

BIG AL 310 said:


> :wave:


I'll try to get you pics soon.


----------



## BIG AL 310

TonyO said:


> I'll try to get you pics soon.


COOL PM ME WHEN READY,, THANKS:thumbsup:


----------



## idillon

what do u use for laser cut wheels? is it like a solid wheel then u cut em?thanks


----------



## TonyO

I take a solid piece of metal and cut it using the Jedi mind trick :scrutinize:


J/K I use a regular bike rim and the magic happens  So a standard tire and tube will fit. Spoke holes are sealed and the center cut out is welded cleanly in place.


----------



## idillon

kool thanks man


----------



## BIG AL 310

SUP PLAYA WE READY


----------



## TonyO

BIG AL 310 said:


> SUP PLAYA WE READY


I'm hoping soon, our welder went on vacation  Dude hasn't taken a vacation in over 2 years so he deserves it but I'm making sure to get your stuff done.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HEY BRO DID U SEND THE PARTS YET


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> HEY BRO DID U SEND THE PARTS YET


BUMP


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

cant wait to see them parts made for DH


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

]


----------



## BIG AL 310

:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Is there a way i can get a hold of tony o? he hasnt wrote back or respond to my pm. a number or anything to get a hold of him


----------



## thomas67442

me to bro?? if you get a number pass it on to me. been waiting 8 mouths to get my parts cut :tears:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Pm chucky he'll get with u guys


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

THANKS LINCOLHN


----------



## lilmikew86

:inout:


----------



## BIG AL 310

WHERE IS TONY O MIA


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

danny still waiting on tony to get the templates to finesh my parts.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Call and text n no answer.


----------



## David831

:RO~Chucky: said:


> TEAM TNT....


how much will a sissybar like dat will cost me chrom


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

:squint:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

PASSIONATE63 said:


> danny still waiting on tony to get the templates to finesh my parts.


yup:|


----------



## lilwill1999

the biggest car show & concert to hit Tucson AZ
for pre reg hit me up at [email protected] or
5209073656







​


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

PASSIONATE63 said:


> danny still waiting on tony to get the templates to finesh my parts.


Sent Deez a message, 


CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> how much will a sissybar like dat will cost me chrom


message sent


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Call and text n no answer.


message sent


JUSTDEEZ said:


> yup:|


message sent


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

thomas67442 said:


> me to bro?? if you get a number pass it on to me. been waiting 8 mouths to get my parts cut :tears:


sent a message with his number, also spoke with him about your concerns..


----------



## TonyO

Big Al's parts were cut I'll post pics tonight if I can. TomsBike parts were also cut. Need fabrication on both your guys' parts. Sorry I've been down and out MIA I haven't had access to a computer worth a damn that has Layitlow fully functional.


----------



## TonyO

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> THANKS LINCOLHN


I'm working on sending your parts and your member's parts out tomorrow. I finally got everything together now just have to box it all up tonight and ship out tomorrow Priority Mail.


----------



## TonyO

Toms Conti Kit:









Toms Sprocket









Big Als Wheel Trim










Still need pics of Big Als pedals and steer tube and Toms seat post.


----------



## TonyO

Still have these in inventory lower cups $40 a set shipped:










Still got the one on the top and the one on the right:


----------



## TonyO

Current inventory for sale: RO Chucky has more pics hopefully he'll post them soon


----------



## TonyO

More inventory I got in my hands at my house waiting for buyers:


----------



## TonyO

If you see something you want to buy PM the picture to me and I'll reply back with a price. I am down to make matching parts for any of these if you see something you want and you want another part to match.


















Clearance sale $60 shipped on these BabyPhat pedals raw


----------



## TonyO

These cutouts will work as handlebars or sissybars if you drill the holes out $75 shipped:


----------



## TonyO

Unfabricated steering wheel $70 shipped:










Exclusive Fender Braces for a 16" bike $45 shipped for the pair:









Heartbreaker series still for sale. The Steering wheel has been fabricated and handlebars are getting fabricated, the sprocket in this set is Stainless steel


----------



## TonyO

Stainless:

































Cold Rolled steel:


----------



## TonyO

currently in my hands for sale:


----------



## Ant-Wan

TonyO said:


> currently in my hands for sale:


:scrutinize: do they spin!?!









J/k they look fuckN bad ass Tony-O


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Ant-Wan said:


> :scrutinize: do they spin!?!
> J/k they look fuckN bad ass Tony-O


no these are the new and improved pedals. they hover.


----------



## Ant-Wan

PASSIONATE63 said:


> no these are the new and improved pedals. they hover.


Rave o lution!!!


----------



## TonyO

Engraved Steering wheel $150 shipped:


----------



## TonyO

Stainless steel engraved sprockets $75 shipped each:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

wher can i find tricycle wheels


----------



## TonyO

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> wher can i find tricycle wheels


OG types? Try ebay. I dont have any trike wheels  If you have some you want customized I can do that but I dont have any OG ones in stock.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:squint:


----------



## roamilcar

what up tony


----------



## David831

*sprocket*



TonyO said:


> Stainless steel engraved sprockets $75 shipped each:


save the second one tony its just stainless steel its not chrome or anything ill try to send u the mone on monday our thuesday n how much are the pedals


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> save the second one tony its just stainless steel its not chrome or anything ill try to send u the mone on monday our thuesday n how much are the pedals


The sprocket is cut from stainless steel, polished can be as shiny as chrome... Pedals are 125 for chrome and 175 engraved shipped...


----------



## TonyO

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :squint:


Whatup AZLifeStyle :wave:



roamilcar said:


> what up tony


:wave:



CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> save the second one tony its just stainless steel its not chrome or anything ill try to send u the mone on monday our thuesday n how much are the pedals


Ok let me know next week if you want the parts uffin:



www.tntmetalworkz.com is now up and operational. Its a humble site for now but I just wanted to get it done and put out there as soon as I could. It took 6 years but I finally got the site up.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

TonyO said:


> Whatup AZLifeStyle :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok let me know next week if you want the parts uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> www.tntmetalworkz.com is now up and operational. Its a humble site for now but I just wanted to get it done and put out there as soon as I could. It took 6 years but I finally got the site up.


Hell yea, that's what im talking about tony. :thumbsup:


----------



## David831

TonyO said:


> Whatup AZLifeStyle :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok let me know next week if you want the parts uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> www.tntmetalworkz.com is now up and operational. Its a humble site for now but I just wanted to get it done and put out there as soon as I could. It took 6 years but I finally got the site up.


Ilet me just get my pay chek on friday ill pm u for ur info


----------



## roamilcar

nice web tony:thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy

need to double check your work before u get them cut lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

...merry christmas


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

uffin:


----------



## TonyO

If you guys see flaws in something just PM it to me why do people have to ruin business? Do people really hate seeing somebody try to make money out there THAT bad where you have to down on other people's work in public instead of in private?


----------



## casper805

TonyO said:


> If you guys see flaws in something just PM it to me why do people have to ruin business? Do people really hate seeing somebody try to make money out there THAT bad where you have to down on other people's work in public instead of in private?


Whe don't hate people trying to make money whe just hate u know if u don't like it and gonna bitch about it then stfu and get the fuck out of here this fucken website is nothing but people kissing ass now a days that's y it sucks now... So again u don't like people talking shit on ur stuff that's crap anyways then leave


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

...happy new year


----------



## cone_weezy

TonyO said:


> If you guys see flaws in something just PM it to me why do people have to ruin business? Do people really hate seeing somebody try to make money out there THAT bad where you have to down on other people's work in public instead of in private?


tony im not trying to ruin your business you can do that on your own as muh fuck up *and trashing talking *you do on everyone else topic *comments to their bikes what kind of business man is that? *im surprise people still buy from you lol... and people say " it been 8 months havent gotten a thing" or "3 months pass have you cut them yet" *.... *i never hate anyone trying to make a few extra bucks nothing wrong with it. but do it right *at least and double check your work..when did i ever down you on your work or ever told u in person that your stuff sucks never.... all i said was to check your work before it cut not trying to make u look like a virgin i mean a dummy lol j/k * we talk in vegas and los mag every yr * u know i have nothing agaist you... im not like some people on lay it low * i dont talk shit to *people and hide behind my shadow knowing u going to a carshow full of lay it low poeple not very smart * * *


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

cone_weezy said:


> tony im not trying to ruin your business you can do that on your own as muh fuck up *and trashing talking *you do on everyone else topic *comments to their bikes what kind of business man is that? *im surprise people still buy from you lol... and people say " it been 8 months havent gotten a thing" or "3 months pass have you cut them yet" *.... *i never hate anyone trying to make a few extra bucks nothing wrong with it. but do it right *at least and double check your work..when did i ever down you on your work or ever told u in person that your stuff sucks never.... all i said was to check your work before it cut not trying to make u look like a virgin i mean a dummy lol j/k * we talk in vegas and los mag every yr * u know i have nothing agaist you... im not like some people on lay it low * i dont talk shit to *people and hide behind my shadow knowing u going to a carshow full of lay it low poeple not very smart * * *


Fuck your life WEEZY, you talk shit about Chucky all the time niggy!  nah niggy I was gonna give u a job as quality control but then u and Tony always be bitching so it would be a hostile work envionment... how's your build going man?? Can't wait to see what you do with that bike man...


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

PedaLScraperZ said:


> it must be a sprocket thing the one engraved sprocket has missing spots in it also i noticed


I don't mind u guys pointing shit out... fucking frankie had me looking at this pic so long I saw a sailboat but still can see the flaw.. repost the pic and circle where its at man cuz its driving me crazy I can't find it.. plus knock off 5 bucks for Weezys " non title" sprocket...


----------



## cone_weezy

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I don't mind u guys pointing shit out... fucking frankie had me looking at this pic so long I saw a sailboat but still can see the flaw.. repost the pic and circle where its at man cuz its driving me crazy I can't find it.. plus knock off 5 bucks for Weezys " non title" sprocket...



i dont see shit i think that how it supose to be engrave frankie dont know what he talking bout


----------



## ATX

ders a spot on da side dat is faded dats my guess


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

cone_weezy said:


> i dont see shit i think that how it supose to be engrave frankie dont know what he talking bout


He's been smoking too much Iraq Kush he's seeing shit... but
Ill give Frankie a pass cuz he killed Bin Ladin :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

ATX said:


> ders a spot on da side dat is faded dats my guess


Really? Fuck I can't see it but I guess its there... one of our member here in Phx engraved it.. he gave us a great deal on engraving so we can offer these at 75 dollars which ain't bad for a stainless steel sprocket..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

...happy chanakuh


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

merry kwanza


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I don't mind u guys pointing shit out... fucking frankie had me looking at this pic so long I saw *a sailboat *but still can see the flaw.. repost the pic and circle where its at man cuz its driving me crazy I can't find it.. plus knock off 5 bucks for Weezys " non title" sprocket...


:roflmao:


adult image hosting


----------



## TonyO

cone_weezy said:


> tony im not trying to ruin your business you can do that on your own as muh fuck up *and trashing talking *you do on everyone else topic *comments to their bikes what kind of business man is that? *im surprise people still buy from you lol... and people say " it been 8 months havent gotten a thing" or "3 months pass have you cut them yet" *.... *i never hate anyone trying to make a few extra bucks nothing wrong with it. but do it right *at least and double check your work..when did i ever down you on your work or ever told u in person that your stuff sucks never.... all i said was to check your work before it cut not trying to make u look like a virgin i mean a dummy lol j/k * we talk in vegas and los mag every yr * u know i have nothing agaist you... im not like some people on lay it low * i dont talk shit to *people and hide behind my shadow knowing u going to a carshow full of lay it low poeple not very smart * * *



I only talk shit to people who deserve it and that guy clearly deserved it if you knew him you would agree.

Thanks for pointing that one small flaw out . Nobody will ever be able to tell once its on a bike.

As for the engraving flaw it took me several times but I finally saw it :scrutinize: Its like a Where's Waldo search trying to find these flaws people say are out there.

As for the Sail Boat comment that's just funny :roflmao:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

View attachment 412551
it's all good!!!! happy chinese new year


----------



## ATX

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Really? Fuck I can't see it but I guess its there... one of our member here in Phx engraved it.. he gave us a great deal on engraving so we can offer these at 75 dollars which ain't bad for a stainless steel sprocket..


 hell ya daz tight


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

TonyO said:


> I only talk shit to people who deserve it and that guy clearly deserved it if you knew him you would agree.
> 
> Thanks for pointing that one small flaw out . Nobody will ever be able to tell once its on a bike.
> 
> As for the engraving flaw it took me several times but I finally saw it :scrutinize: Its like a Where's Waldo search trying to find these flaws people say are out there.
> 
> As for the Sail Boat comment that's just funny :roflmao:



:finger:


----------



## TonyO

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :finger:


You know you're going to end up moving to Phx in the middle of July in 118 degree weather not a cloud in sight moving your boxes of clothes and crap wahaha :roflmao:


----------



## BIG AL 310

SUP PLAYA HOW WE LOOKING


----------



## TonyO

BIG AL 310 said:


> SUP PLAYA HOW WE LOOKING


Imma get you some pics of the other parts as soon as I can.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

TonyO said:


> You know you're going to end up moving to Phx in the middle of July in 118 degree weather not a cloud in sight moving your boxes of clothes and crap wahaha :roflmao:


:uh: no im not. I'll never move to Phx.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :uh: no im not. I'll never move to Phx.




Mas puto u came to az and didn't hit me up


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Mas puto u came to az and didn't hit me up


i was there for business.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

CaliLifeStyle said:


> i was there for business.


----------



## TonyO

CaliLifeStyle said:


> i was there for business.


You'll be back in AZ soon enough. :roflmao:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

TonyO said:


> You'll be back in AZ soon enough. :roflmao:


shut up tony 

































:finger:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

A lot of Twitter type shit on this thread.....


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:RO~Chucky: said:


> A lot of Twitter type shit on this thread.....


you to or wa.
























:squint:

:finger:


----------



## BIG AL 310

TonyO said:


> Imma get you some pics of the other parts as soon as I can.


OKAY CAUSE I GOT A SHOW COMING UP IN A COUPLE WEEKS:thumbsup:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

BIG AL 310 said:


> OKAY CAUSE I GOT A SHOW COMING UP IN A COUPLE WEEKS:thumbsup:


I'll try to get your stuff fabbed as soon as I can.


----------



## TonyO

AZ WAR CHIEF said:


> :wave:


Whatup brother you ready for a new year :wave:


----------



## monte carlo rider

Pm me


----------



## 64GALAXIE

CAN YOU DO PLAQUE? AND IF SO HOW MUCH TO GET THIS MADE
View attachment 415935


----------



## TonyO

Monte Carlo and 64Galazie Pm sent to each of you


----------



## BIG AL 310




----------



## TonyO

Happy New Year everyone :wave:


----------



## BIG AL 310

TonyO said:


> Happy New Year everyone :wave:


 HOPE U HAD A GOOD YEAR,SUP WITH THE PARTS THEY ON THE WAY


----------



## dads86regal

I'm looking for a hart shape sprocket and hart foot peddle if you have them. Or could I get quote for them. Thanks 
Sal fom USO gave your info about custom parts.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

dads86regal said:


> I'm looking for a hart shape sprocket and hart foot peddle if you have them. Or could I get quote for them. Thanks
> Sal fom USO gave your info about custom parts.


Pm Sent


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

TonyO said:


> Unfabricated steering wheel $70 shipped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive Fender Braces for a 16" bike $45 shipped for the pair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartbreaker series still for sale. The Steering wheel has been fabricated and handlebars are getting fabricated, the sprocket in this set is Stainless steel


heres some heart shaped parts


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

View attachment 418989


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

Jello


----------



## roamilcar

what up adrian


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:wave: What up Jose


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

View attachment 420056


----------



## David831

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 420056


I want dat sproket


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> I want dat sproket


We are paypal ready homie... hit us up when ur ready...


----------



## David831

:RO~Chucky: said:


> We are paypal ready homie... hit us up when ur ready...


Yea i talk to tony areasy bro


----------



## Justin-Az

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 420056


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Justin-Az said:


>


Whatup Justin!


----------



## Justin-Az

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Whatup Justin!


Just been busy taking care of the kids. What you been up to? BTW, Thats good prices on hand engraved parts as Id have thought the engraving would be more expensive than that.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Justin-Az said:


> Just been busy taking care of the kids. What you been up to? BTW, Thats good prices on hand engraved parts as Id have thought the engraving would be more expensive than that.


It is but Jay have been helping us out with prices alonge w our homies at krazykutting we got good deals on em and we price them to sell..

And same here taking care of the kiddos, their excited about the new show season and telling me what they wanna do to their bikes, I'm like y'all need to get a job and help pay for this shit hahaha...


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Just a sample of what i do! With different backrounds!
Thanks Chucky and Tony for the Business.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

CADILLAC JAY said:


> Just a sample of what i do! With different backrounds!
> Thanks Chucky and Tony for the Business.


Thankyou Jay... works keeps getting betting bRO!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## TonyO

PASSIONATE63 said:


>


He has the file now he should be working on your design


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

Hey Tony, i sent you a PM havent heard back form you. Let me know what's up. Thanks Bro


----------



## BIG AL 310

SUP TONY O HOW WE LOOKING


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

View attachment 421768


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

View attachment 421771


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

View attachment 421774


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

View attachment 421778


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

View attachment 421779


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

View attachment 421781


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

View attachment 421783


----------



## TonyO

ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. said:


> Hey Tony, i sent you a PM havent heard back form you. Let me know what's up. Thanks Bro


Been having problems trying to get that part done I'll try to get it done ASAP



BIG AL 310 said:


> SUP TONY O HOW WE LOOKING


Looking like I should be picking your parts up on the 28th.


----------



## brownie_602

how much do u guys charge to do a chrome plated plaque


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

brownie_602 said:


> how much do u guys charge to do a chrome plated plaque


80.00


----------



## brownie_602

:RO~Chucky: said:


> 80.00


sounds good let me get a pik of my club design so i can email it to you


----------



## PHXKSTM

they should already have the design they made our first plaques


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

PHXKSTM said:


> they should already have the design they made our first plaques


Yes we do Joey, its somewhere just gotta find it...


----------



## PHXKSTM

awesome i have a couple more members that are going to need some also.


BTW do you have a pic of Vics Watch heard its bad ass


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

PHXKSTM said:


> awesome i have a couple more members that are going to need some also.
> 
> 
> BTW do you have a pic of Vics Watch heard its bad ass


nah it blinded everyone at the picnic anyways haha


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

:squint:


----------



## Justin-Az

:RO~Chucky: said:


> nah it blinded everyone at the picnic anyways haha


Post pics of said watch if possible, sounds cool.


----------



## INKEDUP

uffin:


----------



## TonyO

TTT for TNT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TTT


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

View attachment 427014


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

View attachment 427030


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

View attachment 427052



Thank you for your order Armando, your items were shipped yesterday and should be there by Friday... Thank you again for your buisness


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

View attachment 427053


Childhood Dreams Salinas your order was shipped out yesterday should be there thursday.. Thank you for your business bro


----------



## TonyO

:werd:


----------



## roamilcar

what up tony are u goin 2 tucson this weeken


----------



## TonyO

roamilcar said:


> what up tony are u goin 2 tucson this weeken


Whatup bROther no I'm going to Yuma this weekend to pick up/drop off some parts. RO Chucky and Nate will be in Tucson at the show though.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Wassup tonyo 
TTT TO TNT


----------



## TonyO

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wassup tonyo
> TTT TO TNT


:wave:


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TonyO said:


> :wave:


Wats good brother


----------



## TonyO

Whatup


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TonyO said:


> Whatup


Nm wassup with lunch money anything new


----------



## TonyO

Lunch Money is officially retired. Moving onto something else this year.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

TonyO said:


> Lunch Money is officially retired. Moving onto something else this year.


What lunch money was sick but i bet the 1 thats coming out is gonna be sick


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

View attachment 428165


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 428165


Had some Pms and text messages about how the cups would look on a bike... here's a set on my daughters bike..... hope that helps homies


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

TNT is like big tits on women... a beautiful thing...


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

LINCOLNSAL said:


> TNT is like big tits on women... a beautiful thing...


Hahaha your a fool... never post in here again haha


----------



## cone_weezy

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Hahaha your a fool... never post in here again haha


x2!! if sal order from u. guys again jack up the price on him


----------



## TonyO

LINCOLNSAL said:


> TNT is like big tits on women... a beautiful thing...


:loco: crazy


----------



## TonyO

View attachment 428165


Yes sir and people said faced cups wouldn't work. :nosad:

TNT does it again with the development of never before done parts.


----------



## cone_weezy

TonyO said:


> View attachment 428165
> 
> 
> Yes sir and people said faced cups wouldn't work. :nosad:
> 
> TNT does it again with the development of never before done parts.















SEE U IN AZ CHUMP!


----------



## TonyO

cone_weezy said:


> SEE U IN AZ CHUMP!


You'll be on my slab fool I'll see you there :guns:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

cone_weezy said:


> SEE U IN AZ CHUMP!


i like chunky chips ahoy better. :squint:


----------



## cone_weezy

CaliLifeStyle said:


> i like chunky chips ahoy better. :squint:


good too know


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

TonyO said:


> View attachment 428165
> 
> 
> Yes sir and people said faced cups wouldn't work. :nosad:
> 
> TNT does it again with the development of never before done parts.


who said they wouldnt worK?


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

cone_weezy said:


> good too know


:finger:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

JUSTDEEZ said:


> who said they wouldnt worK?


Lincolnsal... hater...


----------



## lowlife83

I heard that u guys or tony o makes hydrualics cylinders I need some


----------



## TonyO

JUSTDEEZ said:


> who said they wouldnt worK?


Someone who tried to compete against me said he made some but you couldn't see them on a bike :nosad:



lowlife83 said:


> I heard that u guys or tony o makes hydrualics cylinders I need some


Contact RO Chucky for details. :thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy

TonyO said:


> Someone who tried to compete against me said he made some but you couldn't see them on a bike :nosad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics or it never happened??


----------



## TonyO

cone_weezy said:


> TonyO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who tried to compete against me said he made some but you couldn't see them on a bike :nosad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics or it never happened??
> 
> 
> 
> I dont play the name blame game anymore. I'm not here to call someone out I'm here to make sales drama free :drama:
Click to expand...


----------



## deweyg

Hay I was going to ask how long dose it take to cut out forks and fender braces?


----------



## TonyO

deweyg said:


> Hay I was going to ask how long dose it take to cut out forks and fender braces?


About a week or two.


----------



## deweyg

I need some Hello Kitty bent fork and fender braces for my gf trike. I was wondering if they would be done by the Phx Lowrider Car Show.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

deweyg said:


> I need some Hello Kitty bent fork and fender braces for my gf trike. I was wondering if they would be done by the Phx Lowrider Car Show.


Pm sent


----------



## TonyO

BIG AL 310 said:


>


Your parts are done PM Sent


Thomas your parts are done too PM sent.


----------



## TonyO

Big Al here's the rest of your stuff


----------



## TonyO

Tom here's your conti kit


----------



## TonyO

Tom here's your sprocket and seat post. PM me your address so I can get all your parts out to you


----------



## madrigalkustoms

What does the seat post cost?


----------



## TonyO

madrigalkustoms said:


> What does the seat post cost?


PM sent


----------



## deweyg

Hay tony I should have the paypal in tonight For the bent forks.


----------



## TonyO

deweyg said:


> Hay tony I should have the paypal in tonight For the bent forks.


thanks bro I'll get om them ASAP


----------



## viejitos bike club h-town

How much will it cost me for you to make me a plaque 4 ft high and 5 ft wide


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

How much for some pedals. :scrutinize:


----------



## TonyO

CaliLifeStyle said:


> How much for some pedals. :scrutinize:


$150 chromed $175 chromed and engraved I'll throw in shipping free.


----------



## 90rivimichael

TTT


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

TonyO said:


> $150 chromed $175 chromed and engraved I'll throw in shipping free.


:cheesy: i'll be hitting you up real soon my brotha from anotha motha. :naughty:


----------



## TonyO

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :cheesy: i'll be hitting you up real soon my brotha from anotha motha. :naughty:


word :werd:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

TonyO said:


> word :werd:



:finger: i like ROChucky better.


----------



## TonyO

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :finger: i like ROChucky better.


:scrutinize:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

TonyO said:


> :scrutinize:


:ugh:


----------



## TonyO

Whatup peeps. RO Chucky will be posting up some of my handlebar inventory today or tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## David831

TonyO said:


> Whatup peeps. RO Chucky will be posting up some of my handlebar inventory today or tomorrow :thumbsup:


Aany 12 handle bars


----------



## ClassicPlayer

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Aany 12 handle bars


X12


----------



## TonyO

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Aany 12 handle bars


I have some cut waiting for fabrication right now.


----------



## David831

TonyO said:


> I have some cut waiting for fabrication right now.


Ok kool post them up wen u have a chance


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

View attachment 432072


----------



## TonyO

yes sir. The last set of handlebars in that pic goes with the heartbreaker series


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

View attachment 434266


Victor, 
Your steering wheel is currently at the chromers est time they gave was the 16th of feb for delivery... Thank you for your purchase.. any questions please feel free to call me..


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

View attachment 434267


Sal,

Thank you for your order of the custom crank cups... hope you like em and post a pick of them on your fame when you can... thanks again brother..


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

View attachment 434271


If you need a larger pic of the parts please pm me and i will send it to you.... thank you


----------



## David831

Could u make 12 bike custom seats


----------



## sanjosecustomz

how much for a seat post


----------



## TonyO

sittin on new parts waiting for Yuma this weekend :run:

Yes I can make 12" Parts just hit me up with what you want.
Seat posts are $60 raw


----------



## David831

A seat pan tony for a 12"


----------



## 2008mike

U still have that engraved crank for 60


----------



## TonyO

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> A seat pan tony for a 12"


Yes sir you're lookin at roughly about $125 raw.




2008mike said:


> U still have that engraved crank for 60


contact RO Chucky for that one


----------



## 1SEXY80




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

View attachment 434690


Heres a larger pic of the engraved cranks we have.. pm me if intrested


Thank you Sal and Amando for your Engraved Crank Purchase.. They will be sent to the chromers and also be done around the 18th of Feb...


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

View attachment 434698


Engraved "Lucky 7" Sprocket... 50.00... Pm me if interested


----------



## David831

TonyO said:


> Yes sir you're lookin at roughly about $125 raw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> contact RO Chucky for that one


Wat about chrome and engraved


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

looking for some custom parts shark fin style parts handle bar fork an sisy bar plz let me know thank you


----------



## roamilcar

what up chucky i need ur number this jose from douglas


----------



## TonyO

TTT for TNT


----------



## madrigalkustoms

TonyO said:


> TTT for TNT


TTT Tony! Were you able to ship out the part? If not let me know when you do ship it out. Thanks for the good work, and thanks for the good service. I finally got a good idea on the parts, I'll email you some pics so we can start getting this going. Thanks again Tony.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

madrigalkustoms said:


> TTT Tony! Were you able to ship out the part? If not let me know when you do ship it out. Thanks for the good work, and thanks for the good service. I finally got a good idea on the parts, I'll email you some pics so we can start getting this going. Thanks again Tony.


Jose your crank was shipped out at 12:52 USPS conf# 0363680073-0099...Thankyou again for your buisness...


----------



## madrigalkustoms

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Jose your crank was shipped out at 12:52 USPS conf# 0363680073-0099...Thankyou again for your buisness...


thanks.


----------



## Wiick3d951

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 432072




HB3 looks clean homie can u part them for me till monday?


----------



## TonyO

Wiick3d951 said:


> HB3 looks clean homie can u part them for me till monday?


Yes sir I'll put them aside for you. You gonna paypal a payment? They'll be $170 total with shipping within the lower 48 States. AK and HI might be a little more.


----------



## Wiick3d951

TonyO said:


> Yes sir I'll put them aside for you. You gonna paypal a payment? They'll be $170 total with shipping within the lower 48 States. AK and HI might be a little more.


yeah i will and how much to get them chromed and engraved? and can how much for custom fenders forks and sissy bars?


----------



## TonyO

Wiick3d951 said:


> yeah i will and how much to get them chromed and engraved? and can how much for custom fenders forks and sissy bars?


$100 for chrome, $150 for engraving. Fenders will be $225 a pair for custom molded fenders primered ready for paint. Forks are $120 Sissybars are $110


----------



## Wiick3d951

TonyO said:


> $100 for chrome, $150 for engraving. Fenders will be $225 a pair for custom molded fenders primered ready for paint. Forks are $120 Sissybars are
> $110


if i order the fenders,forks,sissy bars,and the handle bars will i be able to get a good price on em??


----------



## TonyO

yeah I can work out a deal if you order all that, I might throw in a free crown or sprocket. If you want me to get the handlebars engraved send me a deposit because I'm going to see my engraver this weekend, I can drop them off with him to get started. I'd need at least $90 down to get started on the engraving


----------



## Wiick3d951

How long would it take u to finish up everything and send me a good price in total for everything n il send a deposits later on today


----------



## TonyO

Wiick3d951 said:


> How long would it take u to finish up everything and send me a good price in total for everything n il send a deposits later on today


Looking at a couple weeks for the engraving, couple weeks for the plating. Few weeks for the fenders. I'll get the handlebars to the engraver this weekend to get started on that. send paypal to [email protected]


----------



## Wiick3d951

TonyO said:


> Looking at a couple weeks for the engraving, couple weeks for the plating. Few weeks for the fenders. I'll get the handlebars to the engraver this weekend to get started on that. send paypal to [email protected]


Please pm me


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

bump


----------



## madrigalkustoms

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 434690
> 
> 
> Heres a larger pic of the engraved cranks we have.. pm me if intrested
> 
> 
> Thank you Sal and Amando for your Engraved Crank Purchase.. They will be sent to the chromers and also be done around the 18th of Feb...


I got my crank in today. Thanks guys. Love the engraving. Great work.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

madrigalkustoms said:


> I got my crank in today. Thanks guys. Love the engraving. Great work.


Thank you again for your buisness


----------



## 86 mc

do you have any handlebars, forks or sissybars plated and ready to sell im trying to get some new parts on my bike before the mesa show


----------



## Justin-Az

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Thank you again for your buisness


Bad Ass patterns Chucky, whats it on?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

86 mc said:


> do you have any handlebars, forks or sissybars plated and ready to sell im trying to get some new parts on my bike before the mesa show


Pic's of said bike? :x:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Justin-Az said:


> Bad Ass patterns Chucky, whats it on?


Just a display board for that VW pedal car I painted awhile back...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Just a display board for that VW pedal car I painted awhile back...


I think i know the one your reffering too


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Tom your engraved crank was sent out this morning.... thank you for you buisness...


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Armando and Sal your Engraved Cranks are Finished and picked up from the chromers...

Armando your fender brance is also chromed and your pedals will be painted this weekend... total package should be finished by tues sent out wends...

Sal your cups are chromed and nikka you know where I live so pick these shits up...


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Childhood dreams your engraved mini crank was already shipped Tuesday and should be receiving it soon... thank you for ur buisness...


----------



## David831

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Childhood dreams your engraved mini crank was already shipped Tuesday and should be receiving it soon... thank you for ur buisness...


I got it bro


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> I got it bro


Cool, thx again bro for ur order...


----------



## thomas67442

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Tom your engraved crank was sent out this morning.... thank you for you buisness...


COOL CAN'T WAIT to get them on its for the[h=2]"FRIGHT NITE" build
View attachment 441414
[/h]


----------



## Justin-Az

PASSIONATE63 said:


> I think i know the one your reffering too


Is it the rootbeer one with the ET pinstriping? If so that bitch is sick.


----------



## [email protected]

bump


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Justin-Az said:


> Is it the rootbeer one with the ET pinstriping? If so that bitch is sick.


yup. catch it at the mesa show. its got new stuff.


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

thomas67442 said:


> COOL CAN'T WAIT to get them on its for the[h=2]"FRIGHT NITE" build
> View attachment 441414
> [/h]


Hell yeah post pics of it here when u can... plus I approve any bike w a mural of chucky


----------



## MARINATE

Azilla to the top...what up fellas.....


----------



## TonyO

:twak: whatup Chucky


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

MARINATE said:


> Azilla to the top...what up fellas.....


What up Marinate... skittles getting ready for mesa???


----------



## MARINATE

:RO~Chucky: said:


> What up Marinate... skittles getting ready for mesa???


Yes sir! How things on that side of town?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

MARINATE said:


> Yes sir! How things on that side of town?


good good.. same ol ya kno


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

View attachment 442421


Engraved Sprocket 50.00 ( Engraving by Jay )


----------



## Kiloz

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 442421
> 
> 
> Engraved Sprocket 50.00 ( Engraving by Jay )


Nice lucky seven


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Kiloz said:


> Nice lucky seven


whatup homie... yeah i had some pms saying we needed to just have some regular parts but nice. id figure just some stock parts that are engraved could be a start..


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

View attachment 442431


ill get some better pics later, but we some some Paz Edition forks for sale for 175.00 ... faced forks with twist outlines.. 20" inch bike// let us know thank you very much for looking...


----------



## Kiloz

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 442431
> 
> 
> ill get some better pics later, but we some some Paz Edition forks for sale for 175.00 ... faced forks with twist outlines.. 20" inch bike// let us know thank you very much for looking...


Not a bad price, looking good! Keep the funk coming!


----------



## David831

Yea i need a fork engrave and chrome but sumthing simPle like all bent


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Yea i need a fork engrave and chrome but sumthing simPle like all bent


Do u need like a stock fork set all engraved and chromed ?


----------



## David831

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Do u need like a stock fork set all engraved and chromed ?


Ill send u a msg so u could knw wat im talking about


----------



## Wiick3d951

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 442431
> 
> 
> 
> ill get some better pics later, but we some some Paz Edition forks for sale for 175.00 ... faced forks with twist outlines.. 20" inch bike// let us know thank you very much for looking...


how much will it be to get em chromed and engraved?


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Wiick3d951 said:


> how much will it be to get em chromed and engraved?


Pm sent...


----------



## sn33z33

Hey can you make a set of square twisted fork bars for a 26 cruiser? If so how much?


----------



## Kiloz

Happy Birthday TonyO!


----------



## BIG AL 310

What up Tonyo haven't got any parts yet hit me up 310	-427-5308


----------



## PINK86REGAL

BIG AL 310 said:


> What up Tonyo haven't got any parts yet hit me up 310 -427-5308


x2!!


----------



## thomas67442

BIG AL 310 said:


> What up Tonyo haven't got any parts yet hit me up 310 -427-5308


x3 :dunno: did text me back and said it would be soon ????? what the fuck its been over a year now!!!!!!!!!!:twak:


----------



## sanjosecustomz

i want to order a engraved sprocket and crank set how do i do it


----------



## madrigalkustoms

​TTT FOR TNT


----------



## TonyO

TTT for TNT no more page 3 for me :twak:

Whatup peeps. I'm back and ready to take on new orders. I dont get on here much, LIL doesnt work worth a damn at my new job, the site always hangs up on me. 

To those I've owed parts youre getting your stuff soon. Tom's parts were shipped and delivered yesterday, I still Owe Big Al's parts but I need the thread for the pedals before I ship, I can't send half assed parts. PinkRegal your wheels were shipped thank you for that.

New Business anyone?


----------



## TonyO

BIG AL 310 said:


> What up Tonyo haven't got any parts yet hit me up 310 -427-5308


Just sent you a text brother. I can ship all your parts right now if you want. Let me know. I got a box, shipping supplies and everything. The only thing I do not have is the threads for the pedals, they were not made and I have to get a pair made. They are small and tiny and you can plate the little square later if you want. Let me know and I'll ship them ASAP


----------



## HOTSHOT956

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 442431
> 
> 
> ill get some better pics later, but we some some Paz Edition forks for sale for 175.00 ... faced forks with twist outlines.. 20" inch bike// let us know thank you very much for looking...


dam wish this forks where for cylinders.perfect match for my build


----------



## haro amado

Wuz up Tonyo did you cut my parts let me know asp


----------



## 67Joe

Hey Tony, Been trying to get a hold of you. Need to know the status on the bike parts. Thanks


----------



## BIG AL 310

TonyO said:


> Just sent you a text brother. I can ship all your parts right now if you want. Let me know. I got a box, shipping supplies and everything. The only thing I do not have is the threads for the pedals, they were not made and I have to get a pair made. They are small and tiny and you can plate the little square later if you want. Let me know and I'll ship them ASAP


THANKS PLAYA FOR GETTING BACK TO ME CANT WAIT TO SEE THE UPGRADES:thumbsup:


----------



## ATX

are yall gonn have any 12inch parts for sell at da WEGO in von ormy next weekend? im lookin forward to checkin out yalls booth if theres somethin i like maybe ill buy it


----------



## David831

Hey chuky or tony i need a 12 inch seat pm


----------



## inked1987

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 442421
> 
> 
> Engraved Sprocket 50.00 ( Engraving by Jay )


u still got this


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

inked1987 said:


> u still got this


Yes sir pm me for details


----------



## DavidVFCC

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 442431
> 
> 
> ill get some better pics later, but we some some Paz Edition forks for sale for 175.00 ... faced forks with twist outlines.. 20" inch bike// let us know thank you very much for looking...


 you still have this for sale how much to shipped them to 92240 and how much to get them chrome thanks pm me!!!


----------



## lesstime

DavidVFCC said:


> you still have this for sale how much to shipped them to 92240 and how much to get them chrome thanks pm me!!!


sorry bro they been sold


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

lesstime said:


> sorry bro they been sold, bro chucky check with tonyO if yall dont belive me


? Who said I didn't believe you?


----------



## lesstime

Pmsent


----------



## sittingonchrome602

Does any body know if Mr. Ortega is still slanging those color rims i need a orange set for my twenty twenty twin :420:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

sittingonchrome602 said:


> Does any body know if Mr. Ortega is still slanging those color rims i need a orange set for my twenty twenty twin :420:


Rims or tires????


----------



## sittingonchrome602

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Rims or tires????


 i meant tires i was thinking about getting a set for the orange bike


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## JohnDoe112

Sup Chucky I pm'd you regarding some faced bottom bracket cups


----------



## Mike_e

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Thankyou Jay... works keeps getting betting bRO!


what would some arms engraved like that run engraved chrome $$ and raw $$


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Mike_e said:


> what would some arms engraved like that run engraved chrome $$ and raw $$


Pm sent.... 

Sorry guys TONYS been slacking on this thread... he has been doing the parts for customers he owed to in the past and the WEGO tour parts... we havent been taking orders because we dont need to keep people waiting on thier parts.. once we get caught up, we can start taking orders again.... thx


----------



## INKEDUP

PM ME PRICE ON CUSTOM SPROCKET ENGRAVED


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

ive hit tony up havent heard from him on our sprocket


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

pm me when my rims are started on.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

i whoud really like to get my sprocket .:dunno: i have went else wher for parts ....


----------



## ATX

dont trip Jason dey will come thru besides ya got enough time for parts anyways


----------



## TonyO

405 has his sprocket now.

TTT for TNT we're still around hit us up for your custom needs.


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Keep up the good work tony o ttt for the homies at TNT


----------



## haro amado

Wuz up tonyo are you going to cut the rest of the parts tomorrow


----------



## TonyO

madrigalkustoms said:


> Keep up the good work tony o ttt for the homies at TNT


Thanks brother



haro amado said:


> Wuz up tonyo are you going to cut the rest of the parts tomorrow


Yes sir your parts will be shipped out Tuesday. I'm looking forward to seeing the whole bike finished.


----------



## haro amado

TonyO said:


> Thanks brother
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir your parts will be shipped out Tuesday. I'm looking forward to seeing the whole bike finished.


Thanks


----------



## TonyO

TTT for TNT.


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

TTT


----------



## TonyO

Hit me up to place any orders.


----------



## TonyO

TNT TNT TNT TNT TNT TNT TNT


----------



## BIG AL 310

:wave:


----------



## Eddiebaja

Tony please email me ur contacts .... I needs som parts? [email protected]


----------



## Duez

Pm me your number homie.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Alright check it, ive been waiting quite a long time for my wheels to be made, ive been paicent, havent complained or continuesly checked up on tony o or anyone from tnt about were my parts are untel now, ive payed you 350$ to make these rims in may and october 2011, you forgot and i forgave you and continued to wait, you said last month youd cut my wheels and here it is mid jan, and i still hear nothing. now im running pretty thin on paicents, ive stalled my build waiting on these wheels, and now have had about enough. now im going to give you intell the end of the month, the dead line is feb 1rst, you can either have the wheels done(laser or jet, not cnc) or you can send my money back so i can put it towards somthing on my bike. and lets be honest, i really dont want to have to send the homies over there to get shit done. just saying.


----------



## MARINATE

He said don't make me send the homies! Gangsta shit!


----------



## deweyg

Owes me some forks! Been a year. But still waiting.


----------



## INKEDUP

Get ur homies at him too! Lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Good topic.


----------



## kajumbo

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Alright check it, ive been waiting quite a long time for my wheels to be made, ive been paicent, havent complained or continuesly checked up on tony o or anyone from tnt about were my parts are untel now, ive payed you 350$ to make these rims in may and october 2011, you forgot and i forgave you and continued to wait, you said last month youd cut my wheels and here it is mid jan, and i still hear nothing. now im running pretty thin on paicents, ive stalled my build waiting on these wheels, and now have had about enough. now im going to give you intell the end of the month, the dead line is feb 1rst, you can either have the wheels done(laser or jet, not cnc) or you can send my money back so i can put it towards somthing on my bike. and lets be honest, i really dont want to have to send the homies over there to get shit done. just saying.


IS THAT NORTH SIDE REAL


----------



## ATX

kajumbo said:


> IS THAT NORTH SIDE REAL


you can't say northside real unless your from 5-2 otherwise your fake


----------



## David831

kajumbo said:


> IS THAT NORTH SIDE REAL


Cali North Side Real


----------



## CE 707

ATX said:


> you can't say northside real unless your from 5-2 otherwise your fake


The real northside in northern cali its where it all started lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Cali North Side Real


X NORTHSIDE REAL


----------



## 96tein

CE 707 said:


> The real northside in northern cali its where it all started lol


Now that THAT my friend is Norf Side real. 
All the rest are still eating happy meals collecting toys


----------



## deweyg

What if im from North Dekota. Iam North sude too.


----------



## kajumbo

lmao at NORTHSIDE REAL


----------



## Clown Confusion

the real north side northern cali


----------



## socios b.c. prez

This topic is crackin! 






























NORTHSIDE REAL!!!!!


----------



## elspock84

Mafucka used da money to fix his billy bob teef. True story.


----------



## David831

Lean like a cholo north side real cholo style


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

:drama:you guys gonna get me in trouble with this one lmao north side


----------



## CE 707

96tein said:


> Now that THAT my friend is Norf Side real.
> All the rest are still eating happy meals collecting toys


Lol


----------



## 78mc

Watch out guys for D-Twist aka the police..


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

watch out bro:drama:


----------



## undercover231322

Dtwist will lock this topic real quick when its relating to Tonyo and upset customers.Last time Tonyo was on the stop light for the same shit, Dtwist locked that topic with in minutes.


----------



## 96tein

Nobody is talking chit though.just all jokes getting along on that nerf side


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

norf sida rida lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DAM REPO THAT SHIT. JUS MAKE SHURE U KEEP IT NORTH SIDE REAL!


PASSIONATE63 said:


> Alright check it, ive been waiting quite a long time for my wheels to be made, ive been paicent, havent complained or continuesly checked up on tony o or anyone from tnt about were my parts are untel now, ive payed you 350$ to make these rims in may and october 2011, you forgot and i forgave you and continued to wait, you said last month youd cut my wheels and here it is mid jan, and i still hear nothing. now im running pretty thin on paicents, ive stalled my build waiting on these wheels, and now have had about enough. now im going to give you intell the end of the month, the dead line is feb 1rst, you can either have the wheels done(laser or jet, not cnc) or you can send my money back so i can put it towards somthing on my bike. and lets be honest, i really dont want to have to send the homies over there to get shit done. just saying.


----------

